# Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5].



## lamainfroide (31 Mai 2019)

*[note de la modération]*
*Pour retrouver la précédente version de ce sujet culte, ou pas… Suivez la citation !*
*[/note de la modération]*



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des entretiens d'embauche qui virent au cauchemar au ministère de la Culture


Je suis sidéré. Je taperais sur la tronche de ce mec à coup de talons aiguille jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive.

Demande spéciale :
@aCLR ô modérateur de La Terrasse, serait-il envisageable de créer une nouvelle mouture de ce fil ?
Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5]
Les dernières manipulations des sorciers du forum ont foutu le bordel dans les fils, mettant à mal la chronologie (et par là le confort de lecture). Pourquoi ne pas repartir sur du sain, du propre, du lisible ?


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mai 2019)

Rhooo merci.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2019)

À défaut de gouvernement, voilà ce qui devrait réjouir ZeBig : Dans la police belge, la fin de l'interdiction totale d'alcool 

C'est quand même plus cool d'être conduit en cellule de dégrisement par des copains !


----------



## Romuald (2 Juin 2019)

@aCLR : Faudrait peut-être dire à Jura39 que la v4 est fermée


----------



## flotow (2 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> @aCLR : Faudrait peut-être dire à Jura39 que la v4 est fermée


C'est pas la première fois qu'il répond dans un fil qui est fermé


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2019)

Y'a pas que le foot dans la vie : Mais qui était la plantureuse «streakeuse» de la finale de Ligue des champions ?  

Ce qui me rend chagrin, c'est qu'en restant sur la V4, le Jura39 ne décidera pas d'abandonner la marche pour se mettre au foot !


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Y'a pas que le foot dans la vie : Mais qui était la plantureuse «streakeuse» de la finale de Ligue des champions ?


C'est règlementaire cette tenue ?


Romuald a dit:


> @aCLR : Faudrait peut-être dire à Jura39 que la v4 est fermée


Dans le doute que cela fut fait, je lui ai passé l'info.
Il m'importe que nous soyons tous réunis.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> @aCLR : Faudrait peut-être dire à Jura39 que la v4 est fermée


J'avais pas vu , désolé


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

Une entreprise qui ne connait pas la crise


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2019)

Panique à Venise devant un bateau de croisière hors de contrôle


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

L'alcool de nouveau autorisée


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À défaut de gouvernement, voilà ce qui devrait réjouir ZeBig : Dans la police belge, la fin de l'interdiction totale d'alcool
> C'est quand même plus cool d'être conduit en cellule de dégrisement par des copains !





Jura39 a dit:


> L'alcool de nouveau autorisée



Pas de souci : vu ton état, tu peux aller rejoindre Zebig en cellule


----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une entreprise qui ne connait pas la crise


Et quand je serai mort
J'veux un suaire de chez Dior

        (Boris Vian, "J'suis snob")


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2019)

Il prend la route... en tracteur-tondeuse


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il prend la route... en tracteur-tondeuse


En son temps, Alvin Straight avait choisit le même moyen de transport pour aller rejoindre son frère.


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En son temps, Alvin Straight avait choisit le même moyen de transport pour aller rejoindre son frère.


Un film poignant !


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Un film poignant !


Et certainement le Lynch le plus facilement lisible.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Juin 2019)

Nutella: Sixième jour de blocage de la plus grosse usine au monde 

Il est à craindre que les larmes qui vont couler à flot ne soient pas dues au sort des grévistes...


----------



## peyret (3 Juin 2019)

Comme le Nutella


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2019)

15 mois de prison* et 5 ans sans réseaux sociaux *

L'horreur !  etc.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2019)

Apple pourrait annoncer la fermeture d’iTunes ce lundi soir


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> etc.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juin 2019)

Impôts: 48 heures de plus pour déclarer en ligne


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2019)

En voila une bonne nouvelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juin 2019)

Sont tarées ces bestioles :  Allemagne : flashé pour excès de vitesse, un pigeon écope d'une amende 

Mais elle ont vite appris : Allemagne : un automobiliste échappe à une amende grâce à une colombe


----------



## subsole (4 Juin 2019)

Miammmmm !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juin 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Miammmmm !



C'était tout simplement pour éviter de bla ,faire trop grossir ! 

C'est "merci" qu'ils auraient dû dire !


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> bla


Bla


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2019)

Une superbe vue de votre chambre


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juin 2019)

Paris: ils prennent la fuite à trottinettes avec un butin de 250 000€


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une superbe vue de votre chambre



Tu veux dire de l'intérieur 
Vas avoir un coït là-dedans...


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Juin 2019)

Ben dis, les gens qui se baladent dans le champ sont pas non plus obligés de regarder, hein.
On est chez nous ou on n'est pas chez nous.


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Juin 2019)

Ah ben v'là aut'chose, je ne peux plus citer ni éditer.
La dernière phrase était une question, elle doit donc se comprendre avec ce symbole "?" à la fin.


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La dernière phrase était une question, elle doit donc se comprendre avec ce symbole "?" à la fin.



Ne serait ce pas plutôt une interrogation rhétorique, ta question ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2019)

Je vous serais reconnaissant de ne pas servir de boissons alcoolisées aux agents de la communauté pendant leurs heures de travail.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vous serais reconnaissant de ne pas servir de boissons alcoolisées aux agents de la communauté pendant leurs heures de travail.



  

Tu vas rester bourré du matin au soir !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2019)

Michelin commercialisera un pneu sans air


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Michelin commercialisera un pneu sans air


Pour la modique somme de ...?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Michelin commercialisera un pneu sans air



Et les cochonneries qui vont se loger dans les lamelles faudra les éliminer avec de l'air comprimé ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Michelin commercialisera un pneu sans air



Rien d'extraordinaire : il n'y a jamais eu d' "r" dans Michelin... 

je suis déjà dehors ! ​


----------



## Berthold (7 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Rien d'extraordinaire : il n'y a jamais eu d' "r" dans Michelin...


Ni dans pneu !





> je suis déjà dehors ! ​


Attends-moi, j'arrive.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Juin 2019)

Japon : le ministre du travail soutient les entreprises qui imposent aux femmes de porter des talons


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Japon : le ministre du travail soutient les entreprises qui imposent aux femmes de porter des talons


Je ne connais pas bien ce monsieur et pourtant je ne peux m'empêcher de prime abord que c'est très certainement un connard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne connais pas bien ce monsieur et pourtant je ne peux m'empêcher de prime abord que c'est très certainement un connard.



La société japonaise est encore très patriarcale.

Visiblement les choses progressent mais ça ne se fait pas d’un claquement de doigt.


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> La société japonaise est encore très patriarcale.


Oui, bon, mais la c'est plutôt du machisme. Donc de la connerie.
Dans 'patriarcal' il y a père, je ne vois pas en quoi imposer des talons haut peut s'y référer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, bon, mais la c'est plutôt du machisme. Donc de la connerie.
> Dans 'patriarcal' il y a père, je ne vois pas en quoi imposer des talons haut peut s'y référer.



C’est de la connerie vu d’ici, avec notre façon de voir les choses.

Pour autant, ça ne fait pas du ministre en question un « connard ».

Après, je ne dis pas que c’est bien. Mais avant de juger, il faut essayer de comprendre. Et il ne faut pas plaquer notre mode de pensée de petits occidentaux un peu arrogants sur les bords sur ceux qui n’ont pas le même.

Et entre nous soit dit, malgré tous les beaux discours qu’on peut tenir sur le sujet, je pense qu’on est assez mal placés pour donner des leçons.


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2019)

Désolé, mais il n'y a de mon point de vue qu'une seule chose à comprendre : imposer des talons hauts aux femmes, c'est pour le plaisir des hommes, donc c'est machiste et non patriarcal. Pensée occidentale ou pas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Désolé, mais il n'y a de mon point de vue qu'une seule chose à comprendre : imposer des talons hauts aux femmes, c'est pour le plaisir des hommes, donc c'est machiste et non patriarcal. Pensée occidentale ou pas.



Ton discours est un peu "formaté" que tu le veuilles ou non !
Quel est l'adjectif que tu emploies pour qualifier les femmes ayant plaisir à "se faire belles" ? 

La réflexion du ministre est idiote, mais de là à monter sur ses grands chevaux pour délivrer un discours convenu, y'a d'la marge !


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2019)

@tc : tu comprends une fois de plus de travers. Si les femmes ont envie de se faire belles, pas de problème. C'est _l'obligation par les hommes_ (en l'occurence le ministre) que je critique. Tu peux saisir la nuance ou pas ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Désolé, mais il n'y a de mon point de vue qu'une seule chose à comprendre : imposer des talons hauts aux femmes, c'est pour le plaisir des hommes, donc c'est machiste et non patriarcal. Pensée occidentale ou pas.


Putain ... mais en France, on sera toujours les champions du monde de l'enculage de mouche !!! 
Le patriarcat est par définition machiste mec ... c'est le système où les mecs détiennent le pouvoir de l'autorité sur les femmes !
Exiger des gonzesses de porter des talons (ce qui au passage leur confère une forme de mollet qui me fait largement avoir une demi-molle) illustre aussi bien l'attitude du patriarcat préhistorique que du machisme reptilien, un bel euphémisme !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> @tc Tu peux saisir la nuance ou pas ?



Tu peux te donner la peine de lire Himeji et moi ?

"_La réflexion du ministre est idiote_" et "_C’est de la connerie vu d’ici, avec notre façon de voir les choses._"

J'espère que ça te devient plus facilement compréhensible !


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Juin 2019)

En plus, les talons haut pour se baisser et nous pomper dans les bureaux, c'est vraiment pas pratique !!! 
Quel connard ce ministre, aucun respect des femmes !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Juin 2019)

Calmons nous, chers amis.
Avec ma sortie je ne comptais pas déclencher une polémique.
J'avais l'intention de finir avec un "et pourtant, on a tenté de m'inculquer toute ma jeunesse qu'il ne fallait pas juger les gens de prime abord".
J'aurais peut-être dû.


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Juin 2019)

T'inquiète ... y a pas de polémiques ... on rigole ! 

On doit être à peu près tous d'accord sur le fait que le seul à qui on devait coller une obligation à porter des talons haut ... c'est au ministre et à @TimeCapsule !!!


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juin 2019)

Elles en pensent quoi les japonaises ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Juin 2019)

D'après le ministre japonais, elles pensent pas : ce sont des nanas !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Désolé, mais il n'y a de mon point de vue qu'une seule chose à comprendre : imposer des talons hauts aux femmes, c'est pour le plaisir des hommes, donc c'est machiste et non patriarcal. Pensée occidentale ou pas.



En discutant avec mon maître sushis japonais, il m’arrive parfois d’entendre des choses qui peuvent heurter nos sensibilités occidentales. Mais je ne juge pas et je comprends qu’ils voient les choses de cette façon.

La déclaration de ce ministre est juste le reflet de l’état actuel de la société japonaise sur le sujet. Rien de plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juin 2019)

La Lune fait partie de Mars


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Juin 2019)

Le Monde selon Donald, quoi.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2019)

Hommage





C'est une vedette de ce type qui était en maintenance quand les sauveteurs de la SNSM sont sortis dans la tempête. Ils ont pris une vedette plus ancienne datant des années 80. Celle que l'on voit a une étrave performante qui perce les vagues sans rebondir dessus.​


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2019)

Les poules qui ont tué un renard sont à vendre 

Qu'est-ce qu'on bouffe à midi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les poules qui ont tué un renard sont à vendre
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on bouffe à midi ?





> Celles qui ne trouveront pas d'acheteur iront à l'abattoir



Voilà comment l’héroïsme est récompensé.


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hommage
> 
> C'est une vedette de ce type qui était en maintenance quand les sauveteurs de la SNSM sont sortis dans la tempête. Ils ont pris une vedette plus ancienne datant des années 80. Celle que l'on voit a une étrave performante qui perce les vagues sans rebondir dessus.​


Il y a un truc qui me chagrine, c'est que M. Macron a attribué la légion d'honneur aux 3 victimes, mais pas aux survivants, qui étant encore parmi nous et sans doute prêts à repartir en sauvetages(s) pourraient s'en prévaloir à juste titre.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il y a un truc qui me chagrine, c'est que M. Macron a attribué la légion d'honneur aux 3 victimes, mais pas aux survivants, qui étant encore parmi nous et sans doute prêts à repartir en sauvetages(s) pourraient s'en prévaloir à juste titre.



C'était déjà la même chose quand il s'est déplacé pour accueillir des otages alors qu'il est resté au lit quand les cercueils de leurs libérateurs sont revenus en France...


----------



## Bartolomeo (9 Juin 2019)

Ce qui me chagrine c’est qu’on la file à n’importe qui ... ce truc n’a aucune valeur !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2019)

Une chance incroyable


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2019)

Uruguay : verbalisée pour « beauté excessive »  

=> je reste en France !


----------



## boninmi (9 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les poules qui ont tué un renard sont à vendre
> 
> Qu'est-ce qu'on bouffe à midi ?


Le renard, je l'avais tué moi-même


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juin 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Le renard, je l'avais tué moi-même



Pas con : en plus d'un estomac comblé tu pourras te garder le cou au chaud !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2019)

Manchester : elle pense aller aux toilettes et ouvre l'issue de secours


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2019)

Tout fout l'camp : Argentine : une femme indemnisée par son ex-mari pour ses tâches...


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tout fout l'camp : Argentine : une femme indemnisée par son ex-mari pour ses tâches...


Je serais curieux de connaitre les barèmes.
Combien pour le torchage du cul d'un gosse ?
Quel montant pour un coup de balai ?
Estimation pour le lavage de la vaisselle ou pour avoir sorti et étendu le linge ?
C'est pas ça c'est que moi aussi j'ai participé à la maison. Alors si je viens à divorcer, je veux bien qu'on calcule aussi mon investissement.
S'il faut payer, autant qu'on prenne en compte les deux parties.


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2019)

Prendre en compte les parties.

C'est bien un truc de mec, ça 

--> [ ]


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2019)

T'en veux de l'égalité


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2019)

Bon appétit : Un individu moyen pourrait ingérer jusqu'à cinq grammes de plastique chaque semaine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Juin 2019)

Mauvais choix


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Mauvais choix



Ce qui est rassurant, c'est qu'ils sont libres. Ils vont pouvoir faire tourner leur compteur personnel...


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ils vont pouvoir faire tourner leur compteur personnel...


Faudrait voir à pas tuer le petit commerce.


----------



## loustic (13 Juin 2019)

Petit commerce ?
http://www.leparisien.fr/oise-60/ce...legalement-dans-l-oise-09-06-2019-8089836.php
Qu'en pensent les amateurs de frites ?
Thebig ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il y a un truc qui me chagrine, c'est que M. Macron a attribué la légion d'honneur aux 3 victimes, mais pas aux survivants, qui étant encore parmi nous et sans doute prêts à repartir en sauvetages(s) pourraient s'en prévaloir à juste titre.



Toi, tu es écouté à L'Élysée


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toi, tu es écouté à L'Élysée



Rhôôôôôô


----------



## subsole (13 Juin 2019)

Le sage s'interroge lui-même, le sot interroge les autres.


----------



## peyret (13 Juin 2019)

Il manquait pus que celui là


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Juin 2019)

Le micro c'est juste pour signaler que les carottes sont cuites. Mais où va-t'on


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Le micro c'est juste pour signaler que les carottes sont cuites. Mais où va-t'on



Me**e : ma publicité pour le "Le thread post-mortem [v.2]" est découverte !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juin 2019)

Bon appétit : La ration militaire française connaît un succès mondial


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2019)

Un sacré coup de fourchette


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un sacré coup de fourchette



Même pas pour de l'auto-antropophagie ! 

Encore un vegan !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2019)

C'est à vous dégouter de tomber malade : Birmanie: une médecin interdite d'exercer en raison de ses photos en lingerie  

Ils sont pourtant nécessaires :  Ménopause : comment conserver une sexualité épanouie 

De quoi occuper vos épouses durant le WE 

pour la BA du samedi : c'est fait ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est à vous dégouter de tomber malade : Birmanie: une médecin interdite d'exercer en raison de ses photos en lingerie


Elle a le droit d'exercer en France ? ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2019)

Pour les constipés, ça vaut le coup : Australie : des WC à 250.000 euros pour un hangar vedette d'Instagram


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2019)

"Les Lacs du Connemara" : une radio belge diffusera le tube de ... : le Bigounet va avoir l'impression de voyager !


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2019)

le bracelet qui vous électrocute si vous mangez mal


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2019)

Vous en reprendrez bien une part : Royaume-Uni: Elle commande un gâteau à l'effigie de Mariah Carey


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2019)

Ça alors, quelle surprise !

Perso, je me méfie comme de la peste des mouvements d’emballement spontanés quand survient un événement marquant.


----------



## loustic (19 Juin 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça alors, quelle surprise !
> 
> Perso, je me méfie comme de la peste des mouvements d’emballement spontanés quand survient un événement marquant.


Cet article est effrayant tant il montre qur les Français ne sont plus que des pourcentages...


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Juin 2019)

Vide grenier.
Vu à quel prix elles sont parties, avoir une gratte de Gilmour à la maison restera un rêve.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2019)

Je pense que cela aurait plu à Terry Pratchett. 

https://www.numerama.com/pop-cultur...x-de-retirer-good-omens-la-serie-damazon.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je pense que cela aurait plu à Terry Pratchett.
> 
> https://www.numerama.com/pop-cultur...x-de-retirer-good-omens-la-serie-damazon.html



S’ils se sont trompés, c’est sans doute l’oeuvre de Satan.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Juin 2019)

Et voilà comment, en voulant faire interdire une série, on ne réussit qu'à en faire la publicité.
Parce que là moi, bien sûr, j'ai envie d'y jeter un oeil maintenant.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2019)

Une limace provoque l'arrêt de trains au Japon


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une limace provoque l'arrêt de trains au Japon



C'étaient donc ces bestioles qui ont foutu le boxon sur MacG il y a peu ?


----------



## patlek (25 Juin 2019)

Image de la canicule


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2019)

"canicule"

Quelle blague ! Quel enfumage !


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2019)

Ah ben quand même, ça monte jusqu’à 159 dans les Vosges…


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2019)

Plus de 150° ça c'est de la vraie canicule !


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "canicule"
> 
> Quelle blague ! Quel enfumage !


Je veux bien, mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Berthold (25 Juin 2019)

canicule → sécheresse → risque accru d'incendies → enfumage

CQFD 





De rien.


----------



## subsole (25 Juin 2019)

presque ....


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "canicule"
> Quelle blague ! Quel enfumage !



On se calme (ça donne chaud !) 

En fait, ces différents rappels n'ont pour but que de concourir à ton bien-être : Brevet, canicule: «Fais pas ci, fais pas ça» ou la chanson de l’Etat-nounou 

Ça va mieux ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2019)

Toujours dans le souci de ton bien-être, quelques conseils : Canicule : les fortes chaleurs impactent-elles la libido ?


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Toujours dans le souci de ton bien-être, quelques conseils : Canicule : les fortes chaleurs impactent-elles la libido ?


demande a dragao !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Je veux bien, mais pourquoi ?


https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/cani...-ressentie-vraiment-25-06-2019-2320869_23.php


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/cani...-ressentie-vraiment-25-06-2019-2320869_23.php


Nous sommes d'accord, utiliser le 'ressenti' - totalement subjectif - permet de dramatiser et vendre du papier et du clic. Par contre si j'en crois les définitions 'météorologiques' de canicule ( pour résumer > 30 le jour, > 20 la nuit, sur plusieurs jours, pour l'europe de l'ouest), on y est.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2019)

Il fut un temps où on appelait cela simplement un épisode de chaleur et on n'en faisait pas toute une histoire.

De nos jours, n'importe quel événement météorologique qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire, de ce que ces babouins croient être la "norme", provoque des réactions d'hystérie médiatique et politique. La peur fait vendre et surtout elle empêche de réfléchir.

La France a la particularité d'être sous l'influence de 7 masses d'air. Autant dire que la notion de "norme" et de "normales" y est une vaste blague.

Là on a un petit coup d'air chaud venu d'Afrique qui est rafraichi par les vents d'ouest atlantiques. Même pas 40° de prévu sur la Côte d'Azur.

Un épisode continental avec l'anti-cyclone d'Europe Central venu faire du tourisme au-dessus de l'Allemagne et débordant sur le bassin parisien serait autrement plus pénible.


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Même pas 40° de prévu sur la Côte d'Azur.


[Attention : mauvaise foi inside]
Tous les ans on voit débarquer une horde de touristes attirés par l'idée que chez nous il fait toujours beau et chaud.
Et cette année ?
Les mêmes vont débarquer parce que c'est ici qu'il fait le plus frais.
Tout se barre en couille.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il fut un temps où on appelait cela simplement un épisode de chaleur et on n'en faisait pas toute une histoire.
> .../...
> Un épisode continental avec l'anti-cyclone d'Europe Central venu faire du tourisme au-dessus de l'Allemagne et débordant sur le bassin parisien serait autrement plus pénible.



Comme certains ont du mal à accepter des opinions contraires à leur idéologie Climat : contredit, Aymeric Caron quitte le plateau de Sud Radio tu ne vas pas tarder à être prié de te taire ! 

(c'est la démocratie telle que la conçoit le Camp du Bien)

Par contre, il y en a un que la miss Rossignol (enseignante, PS, sénatrice) a cherché à faire taire en vain, c'est André Bercoff sur le sujet, hier soir sur LCI : heureusement, il en reste quelques uns dont le fonctionnement des neurones résiste aux températures élevées... 

https://www.lci.fr/replay/24h-pujadas-l-info-en-questions-replay-du-mardi-25-juin-2019-2125223.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juin 2019)

Le comique de l'année est dans l'hémisphère sud : 
*Australie : un KFC en quête d'une étoile au Michelin  *


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Juin 2019)

Bison futé prévoit un week-end rouge dans les sens départ et retour pour le 15 août.
Bon, j'ai pas encore lu l'info, mais j'anticipe 
D'habitude je procrastine


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2019)

Maintenant c'est clair : à LaREM le progrès ne passe pas par la libre expression, même d'une élue à la représentation nationale.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politiqu...jour-l-intolerance-des-progressistes-20190626


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Par contre, il y en a un que la miss Rossignol (enseignante, PS, sénatrice) a cherché à faire taire en vain, c'est André Bercoff sur le sujet, hier soir sur LCI : heureusement, il en reste quelques uns dont le fonctionnement des neurones résiste aux températures élevées...
> 
> https://www.lci.fr/replay/24h-pujadas-l-info-en-questions-replay-du-mardi-25-juin-2019-2125223.html


J'ai préféré le passage où l'un des intervenants (son nom m'échappe) s'étonnait de l'absence, dans la réforme du code du travail de l'année passée, d'un article concernant le droit de réserve des employés à travailler en cas de canicule, ou pour ne pas dépouiller les mots de leur sens premier, en cas d'épisodes de forte chaleur. Il s'étonnait qu'un gouvernement si prompt à donner des leçons d'écologie ait justement oublié de faire figurer dans cette réforme, un droit allant dans le sens de sa récente inclinaison "verte". Comme quoi… Mais Bercoff, je le _mute._ Ses gesticulations suffisent.


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maintenant c'est clair : à LaREM le progrès ne passe pas par la libre expression, même d'une élue à la représentation nationale.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politiqu...jour-l-intolerance-des-progressistes-20190626


_...rappelée à l’ordre par la brigade des formules linguistiques autorisées... _


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2019)

Tous aux abris (les survivalistes en premier).


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tous aux abris (les survivalistes en premier).


Le truc va passer à 40.900 km/h.
Y a des chances qu'il rafraichisse un peu l'atmosphère rien qu'avec le déplacement d'air qu'il va faire à cette vitesse ?
Ou on va continuer à crever de chaud ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2019)

Si le sabre ne peut plus compter sur le goupillon, où va-t-on !


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2019)

Un astéroïde _frôlera_ la terre à minuit.
Qui a peur ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Un astéroïde _frôlera_ la terre à minuit.
> Qui a peur ?





Toum'aï a dit:


> Tous aux abris (les survivalistes en premier).


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il fut un temps (…)


Oui tu as raison. Seulement tu sais bien que depuis le fameux été de 2003 quand Mattei, pour l'interview TV qu'il donnait depuis son lieu de villégiature, minimisait l'épisode de très forte chaleur qui, dois-je le rappeler, fît 15 000 morts en plus du quota de décès habituellement enregistrés à cette période de l'année ; tous les ministres de la santé successifs ont employé le vocable, _canicule,_ pour alerter les populations de l'en cours d'un épisode de températures anormalement élevées. Cette approximation de langage permet simplement d'être concis et efficace dans le message à transmettre.


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juin 2019)

J'ai rallumé le chauffage chez ma belle-mère parce que n'ai aucune confiance avec cette canicule


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui tu as raison. Seulement tu sais bien que depuis le fameux été de 2003 quand Mattei, pour l'interview TV qu'il donnait depuis son lieu de villégiature, minimisait l'épisode de très forte chaleur qui, dois-je le rappeler, fît 15 000 morts en plus du quota de décès habituellement enregistrés à cette période de l'année ; tous les ministres de la santé successifs ont employé le vocable, _canicule,_ pour alerter les populations de l'en cours d'un épisode de températures anormalement élevées. Cette approximation de langage permet simplement d'être concis et efficace dans le message à transmettre.



Bobard. "Approximation de langage" chez moi on appelle cela un bobard.

Les 15 000 morts ne relevèrent ni de la canicule, ni d'une passivité de la population ou du manque de solidarité, comme avancé par Chirac, mais de l'incurie des services de l'Etat qui ont tardé à prendre la mesure du phénomène malgré toutes les alertes des professionnels de santé (notamment les services d'urgence). Il suffit de comparer avec ce qui s'est passé chez nos voisins.

Alors, le mensonge d'État comme souci d'efficacité...


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bobard. "Approximation de langage" chez moi on appelle cela un bobard.


Accordé, même si je préfère "raccourci simpliste", ou pour coller au sujet "vulgarisation défec_tueuse_"…


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2019)

Comprenons-nous bien, je n'ai rien contre les avertissements sanitaires, les rappels de gestes simples mais parfois oubliés. Ça profite même à l'éducation générale des masses. L'État est dans son rôle.

Ce qui me "gonfle" c'est le ramdam médiatique, la dramatisation de mauvais goût, autant des politiques qui sur-jouent que des journalistes ignares.

Entendu ce soir : "40° à Nîmes, 25° au Havre, drôle de climat" (Christian Jean-Pierre) 

Plus de 900 km de distance, entre une ville au bord de la Manche et une ville Méditerranéenne.

Ce type devrait d'urgence retourner à l'école, si on leur apprend encore quelque chose de la géographie des climats, en dehors des poncifs du GIEC.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Juin 2019)

Ah tiens, "ville méditerranéenne" n'est pas le qualificatif qui me viendrait à l'esprit concernant Nîmes.
À tout le moins, je veux bien admettre que l'on dise que c'est une ville provençale (encore que c'est déjà à 20 bornes de la Provence).
Mais, dans l'esprit, je te rejoins. On parle de deux villes disons diamétralement opposées géographiquement.


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Entendu ce soir : "40° à Nîmes, 25° au Havre, drôle de climat" (Christian Jean-Pierre)


Citer un journaliste sportif, c'est petit !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah tiens, "ville méditerranéenne" n'est pas le qualificatif qui me viendrait à l'esprit concernant Nîmes.



Au sens climatique Nîmes est une ville méditerranéenne.

Climat méditerranéen


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Juin 2019)

Un conquérant de l'inutile ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Juin 2019)

C'est vrai que leur ignorance et manque de recul casse les couilles à force !
Putain, on va tous mourir, c'est l'été !!!

Bon quand on prend un peu de recul et qu'on regarde cette carte :







Ah d'accord ... en fait, nous sommes entre un anticyclone à l'est et des basses pressions à l'ouest qui créent un couloir dynamique qui fait remonter une langue de chaleur saharienne sur l'Europe Occidentale. En somme, un putain de phénomène des plus banals ! 
Les mecs te rabâchent la gueule avec le réchauffement climatique sans la moindre notion des dynamiques du climat qui n'a jamais été une chose figée dans son histoire !

Abrutis ... on crie au dérèglement à Paris à cause d'un 35 degrés en juin (ou 40 à Nîmes) quand au même temps, il fait 26 degrés à Lisbonne !


----------



## peyret (28 Juin 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> C'est vrai que leur ignorance et manque de recul casse les couilles à force !
> Putain, on va tous mourir, c'est l'été !!!



Salut Bartolomeo  
Pour info : tu l'as trouvé où cette carte ?
Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Juin 2019)

Regarde par là : https://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=1&ech=6

J'imagine que t'as pas l'habitude mais concentre toi sur les cartes via les menus en haut (Temp. 850hPa , Précipitations, Pression/Geop 500hPa) ça te donne les températures et leurs évolutions dans les prochains jours selon les modèles (barre de gauche), la carte des perturbations et leurs déplacements. Les pressions qui te permettent de savoir si t'es sous l'influence d'un anticyclone ou d'une dépression qui se creuse.

Tout en haut, tu choisis le type de carte Europe, hémisphère Nord etc ...


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Juin 2019)

Je vais vous casser les couilles deux secondes avec mon HS mais à défaut de passer pour un complotiste ... 

Je n'en peux plus de toute cette marmelade liée au climat.
J'sais pas trop pourquoi mais j'ai toujours eu une certaine fascination pour cette discipline.

Tous ces abrutis n'ont pas un gramme de rigueur intellectuelle ... c'est effrayant. 

Faut considérer, les observations, la compréhension des dynamiques qui régulent les climats, et les projections du futur.

Hors, faut savoir que l'axe de rotation de la terre autour du soleil souffre de variations. Parfois il est plus ovale que d'autres avec un véritable impact sur les températures : nous n'en connaissons ni les fréquences de changement, ni les cycles.

L'activité solaire a de puissantes variations (parait que le minimum de Maunder se profile d'ici 50 piges), pareil l'impact sur le climat est connu mais mal.

L'état des deux ceintures magnétiques autour de la terre bouge aussi en fonction de l'activité solaire ... on connait mal les conséquences sur le climat mais on sait pourtant que le filtrage du rayonnement solaire bouge.

L'activité volcanique terrestre a de réelles conséquence sur le climat global, les projections dans l'atmosphère diminue le rayonnement solaire sur nos terres et l'activité solaire génère une activité sismique et volcanique variable ... on connait mal aussi.

L'interaction entre les différentes couches atmosphériques est mal appréhendée encore (stratosphère, troposphère etc ...)

Les phénomènes climatiques et leurs variations tel El Niño, El Niña, l'activité cyclonique, le taux de CO2, la vapeur d'eau dans l'atmosphère (véritable responsable de l'effet de serre), les courants marins etc ... sont mesurés avec des outils différents selon les scientifiques ... pas trop fiable

Les projections sont faites à partir de modèles et d'algorithmes qui diffèrent selon l'idéologie des uns et des autres ...

Faut bien comprendre que les scientifiques ne sont pas foutus de se mettre d'accord, exemple : certains disent que l'arrêt du Gulf Stream à cause de la fonte de la glace arctique génèrerait un refroidissement radical de l'Europe Occidental, d'autres disent que cela aurait un impact minime !  ... on en tire quoi alors ? Que dalle !

Bref ... qu'une bande de gougnafiers viennent essayer de faire paniquer tout le monde avec des conclusions vaseuses alors qu'ils n'ont à l'heure actuelle aucune putain de certitude ... ils mériteraient simplement qu'on leur arrache les burnes !!! 

Pour autant ... comprenez bien que je ne nie rien des observations actuelles ... la température a augmenté autour d'un degré au niveau mondial et il faut préserver l'environnement mais pas pour des raisons fallacieuses de merde, question juste de bon sens !


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Juin 2019)

peyret a dit:


> Salut Bartolomeo
> Pour info : tu l'as trouvé où cette carte ?
> Merci pour ta réponse


Toi Loulou, depuis le temps, appelle moi ...Draga : c'est mon vrai nom !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un conquérant de l'inutile ?



Parfois, je me dis qu'on atteint les abîmes de la connerie. Et puis, non, en fait, il y a encore un niveau en dessous et il est habité.

"Atelier d'écologie politique" tout un programme. 

Ces "chercheurs" qui proclament haut et fort leur volonté de ne pas trouver, même par hasard, j'espère (sans trop y croire) qu'ils ne sont pas payés (à rien foutre par conséquent) avec des fonds publics. Dans le cas contraire, il est urgent de les mettre à la porte des laboratoires qu'ils squattent sans vergogne.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Je n'en peux plus de toute cette marmelade liée au climat.


C'est surtout quil faudrait arrêter de mêler climatologie et météorologie. L'une te parle évolution à long terme - plusieurs décénnies, l'autre de prévisions à 3 jours si tu ne veux pas trop te foutre dedans. Les climatosceptiques qui clament qu'ils ont raison parce qu'il gèle en hiver et les tenant du réchauffement qui rétorquent que non parce qu'il fait chaud en été sont aussi nuls les uns que les autres.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2019)

Et ça, ça relève de la météorologie ou de la climatologie ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Juin 2019)

De l'idéologie du bien être qui remplace progressivement celle du bonheur !


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2019)

Et ça, le cerveau aussi surchauffe
retrouve-nu-en-plein-centre-ville-de-toulouse-il-explique-aux-policiers-quil-est-jesus,8283505.php


----------



## Bartolomeo (28 Juin 2019)

Ce qui est cocasse c’est que le vrai en admettant qu’il existe ... le jour où il débarquera, il connaîtra le même sort et on se foutra de sa gueule dans le forum !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2019)

Je vous pardonne, vous ne savez pas ce que vous faites.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Juin 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ce qui est cocasse c’est que le vrai en admettant qu’il existe ... le jour où il débarquera, il connaîtra le même sort et on se foutra de sa gueule dans le forum !


Et en attendant, moi je sue.

(Pour mauvais que soit ce trait d'esprit, ne venez pas me dire que l'un d'entre vous n'y avait pas aussi pensé)


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parfois, je me dis qu'on atteint les abîmes de la connerie. Et puis, non, en fait, il y a encore un niveau en dessous et il est habité.
> 
> "Atelier d'écologie politique" tout un programme.
> 
> Ces "chercheurs" qui proclament haut et fort leur volonté de ne pas trouver, même par hasard, j'espère (sans trop y croire) qu'ils ne sont pas payés (à rien foutre par conséquent) avec des fonds publics. Dans le cas contraire, il est urgent de les mettre à la porte des laboratoires qu'ils squattent sans vergogne.



"Des chercheurs qui cherchent, on en trouve mais des chercheurs qui trouvent, on en cherche"


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2019)

La chaleur a fait un mort en Espagne !
Est-ce la première fois que cela se produit ?


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2019)

Plonger dans la piscine quand tu te sens pas bien à cause de la chaleur, il y pas pire !
Tu te rafraichis lentement, sinon choc thermique presque sûr, surtout si t'es pas  trop en bonne forme.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> La chaleur a fait un mort en Espagne !
> Est-ce la première fois que cela se produit ?


C'est le premier de l'année qui compte.
Jusque là, les chaines jouaient à celle qui a la plus grosse température.
Cet espagnol annonce le début de la course au nombre de morts.

En même temps, on pourrait simplement suivre les précautions qu'ils nous serinent (j'aurais écrit surinent que c'était pareil), notamment :
éteignez vos écrans car ils dispensent, eux aussi, de la chaleur (et racontent des conneries, souvent).

Dont acte :
Shutdown l'ordi.
Bye bye le forum.
Je reviendrais sous des températures plus clémentes.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je reviendrais sous des températures plus clémentes


même pas cap'


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est le premier de l'année qui compte.
> Jusque là, les chaines jouaient à celle qui a la plus grosse température.
> Cet espagnol annonce le début de la course au nombre de morts.
> 
> ...



Bon on se revoit en septembre


----------



## loustic (28 Juin 2019)

Des températures records attendues
On a le sentiment qu'au lieu de _attendues_,
le rédacteur pensait _espérées_.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Des températures records attendues
> On a le sentiment qu'au lieu de _attendues_,
> le rédacteur pensait _espérées_.



C'est la fin du nougat dur


----------



## Bartolomeo (29 Juin 2019)

loustic a dit:


> La chaleur a fait un mort en Espagne !
> Est-ce la première fois que cela se produit ?


Ah non ... je te garantis qu’il y a un paquet de mecs dont le ventricule cardiaque a cédé face à la chaleur des connes humides des chauds étés madrilènes !

Moi même j’ai failli en être victime d’où ma résolution au régime détox à la banane !


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2019)

En attendant, il a  l'air de faire vachement chaud en Inde…
Y paraitrait qu'ils attendent toujours la mousson, ces cons !
Manquerait plus qu'elle tombe chez nous !?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2019)

Nos ouvrages d'art (en béton) sont prévus pour durer 70 ans.
Pourtant, il en existe chez nous qui durent un peu plus longtemps : 



Cairn de Gavrinis : la première tombe monumentale, 2 000 ans avant les pyramides


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ah non ... je te garantis qu’il y a un paquet de mecs dont le ventricule cardiaque a cédé face à la chaleur des connes humides des chauds étés madrilènes !
> 
> Moi même j’ai failli en être victime d’où ma résolution au régime détox à la banane !


Tu fais quoi avec la banane ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2019)

Des fois ça pète...


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Juillet 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Des fois ça pète...



J’attends la nature et le volume des différents gaz rejetés dans l’atmosphère...


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Des fois ça pète...





			
				Jura39 a dit:
			
		

> Prout


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2019)

C'est bientôt la fête du slip


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est bientôt la fête du slip



Vous avez des divertissements un peu spéciaux par chez vous.


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est bientôt la fête du slip


Les sols nus face au changement climatique


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est bientôt la fête du slip


Voilà une méthode de contrôle de la qualité des sols qui ne s'embarrasse pas du qu'en dira-t-on !


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2019)

Maurice…
​…ta gueule !
​
Illustration


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Maurice…


Presqu'un voisin...


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> …ta gueule !


Un coq ne chante pas seulement avec le lever du jour, il chante aussi avec l'élévation de la température. Faudrait aussi climatiser la cabane...


----------



## flotow (5 Juillet 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Presqu'un voisin...


fait eménager un coq chez toi !


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est bientôt la fête du slip


Ils les utilisent de nouveau après ?
Ecolos les jurassiens ou pas ?


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> fait emménager un coq chez toi !


Un plaisir pour mes matous...


----------



## Bartolomeo (5 Juillet 2019)

Z’aiment le coq au vin ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juillet 2019)

PTDR 

... où comment avoir la pudeur (?) à retardement : « Mektoub my love » : ce cunnilingus qui ne passe pas 

Et les commentaires sont à l'avenant...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2019)

Un homme pressé de retrouver sa femme


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Juillet 2019)

235 km/h !
À 100 km/h prés c'est la vitesse que je peux atteindre avec mon bolide.
Et même, si je veux, je peux aussi dépasser de 100 km/h une limitation de vitesse.
Certes uniquement sur une zone limitée à 30, mais c'est l'intention qui compte, non ?


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Juillet 2019)

Quel feinteur !


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juillet 2019)

Encore un peu et ils pourraient ouvrir une école de surf : Californie : l'impressionnante image d'une piscine mouvante pendant le séisme


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2019)

Quand c'est l'heure c'est l'heure


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2019)

Oui, article bien à charge contre le conducteur...
Train laissé sur une voie dédiée après échange avec l’équipe dédiée, donc pas d’impact sur la circulation.
Pour le conducteur, la loi lui interdisait de faire plus d’heures...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand c'est l'heure c'est l'heure





ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, article bien à charge contre le conducteur...
> Train laissé sur une voie dédiée après échange avec l’équipe dédiée, donc pas d’impact sur la circulation.
> Pour le conducteur, la loi lui interdisait de faire plus d’heures...



Il est possible que la nature du chargement n'ai pas incité le machiniste à faire des heures sup'...
La SNCF est un "service public" et, en l'espèce, liée par un contrat commercial avec une société ayant acheté un créneau de circulation !
Il faut que la "société de service public" soit condamnée à des dommages et intérêts dus au retard et aux frais engendrés par le gardiennage qu'a dû effectuer la gendarmerie (laquelle dispose de temps libre à foison en ce moment)...

Facile d'invoquer la loi quand il s'agir d'horaires et de l'oublier quand on signe un contrat commercial... 

PS : faut-il y voir un progrès quand il y a quelques années la SNCF versait des primes à ses salariés quand il retrouvaient des wagons égarés, quand ce n'était pas carrément un train complet !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2019)

Rien dans les forums techniques ! 

Alors que (c'est Thérèse qui l'écrit) on va enfin pouvoir se regarder dans les yeux : Cette nouveauté de l’iPhone est à la fois géniale et troublante


----------



## Bartolomeo (8 Juillet 2019)

c’est l’histoire d’un œil qui dit merde à l’autre ...


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Rien dans les forums techniques !
> 
> Alors que (c'est Thérèse qui l'écrit) on va enfin pouvoir se regarder dans les yeux : Cette nouveauté de l’iPhone est à la fois géniale et troublante


Des commentaires ici : https://www.igen.fr/ios/2019/07/ios...rd-par-facetime-est-encore-perfectible-108485


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, article bien à charge contre le conducteur...
> Train laissé sur une voie dédiée après échange avec l’équipe dédiée, donc pas d’impact sur la circulation.
> Pour le conducteur, la loi lui interdisait de faire plus d’heures...





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il est possible que la nature du chargement n'ai pas incité le machiniste à faire des heures sup'...
> La SNCF est un "service public" et, en l'espèce, liée par un contrat commercial avec une société ayant acheté un créneau de circulation !
> Il faut que la "société de service public" soit condamnée à des dommages et intérêts dus au retard et aux frais engendrés par le gardiennage qu'a dû effectuer la gendarmerie (laquelle dispose de temps libre à foison en ce moment)...
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas. Si la loi interdit au conducteur de dépasser un certain nombre d'heures c'est surtout pour des questions de sécurité, comme les chauffeurs poids-lourds.

Il est certain que la SNCF est responsable du convoi et qu'elle devait prévoir un conducteur de remplacement ou du moins s'assurer que celui-ci ne serait pas légalement empêché d'effectuer la totalité du trajet. Étonnez-vous du déficit du fret…

Je suis assez d'accord avec escatomb, l'article charge le conducteur alors qu'il s'est conformé à la règlementation. On n'aurait pas manqué de l'agonir en cas d'accident. Encore une démonstration de journalisme "moderne".


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Des commentaires ici : https://www.igen.fr/ios/2019/07/ios...rd-par-facetime-est-encore-perfectible-108485



Florian a du retard à l'allumage ! 

Il va avoir une mauvaise note de la part de Benjamin !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec escatomb, l'article charge le conducteur alors qu'il s'est conformé à la règlementation. On n'aurait pas manqué de l'agonir en cas d'accident. Encore une démonstration de journalisme "moderne".



Apprécions, au passage, l'esprit "citoyen©" du machiniste laissant un tel chargement à tous vents...
Quant à "l'agonir", s'il avait été consciencieux, il serait resté aux commandes de son engin en attendant la relève...

Mais un quasi-fonctionnaire est au dessus des lois !

... et du plus élémentaire bon-sens !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2019)

Moi, je m'étonnes qu'un convoi d'engins blindés ne soit pas escorté par une section armée du régiment "propriétaire". Il paraît qu'on est en "vigi-pirate".


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Apprécions, au passage, l'esprit "citoyen©" du machiniste laissant un tel chargement à tous vents...
> Quant à "l'agonir", s'il avait été consciencieux, il serait resté aux commandes de son engin en attendant la relève...
> 
> Mais un quasi-fonctionnaire est au dessus des lois !
> ...


Il s'agissait d'une société privée


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il s'agissait d'une société privée



Tu devrais lire les dépêches avec un peu plus d'attention !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2019)

"Selon les informations rapportées par Sud-Ouest, un conducteur d'un train de marchandises, affrété par une société privée, a été retrouvé à l'abandon en plein milieu de la gare girondine."

De toute façon, les articles sont fait pour être vendeur. Nous n'aurons jamais les détails exacts ... C'est peut-être uniquement le train qui est privé et bien un conducteur de la sncf. Mais vu que taper sur la sncf est vendeur : ils donnent l'impression que le train ainsi que le conducteur sont de la sncf ...


----------



## loustic (8 Juillet 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> "Selon les informations rapportées par Sud-Ouest, un conducteur d'un train de marchandises, affrété par une société privée, a été retrouvé à l'abandon en plein milieu de la gare girondine."


Qui a osé abandonner le conducteur du train ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2019)

Effectivement, ils dises bien qu'il ont trouvé le conducteur abandonné 
https://www.lepoint.fr/faits-divers...andonne-son-train-08-07-2019-2323297_2627.php

Article plus complet :
https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-...rain-au-milieu-de-la-gare-de-libourne-1344069

Et le conducteur ne fait pas parti de la sncf :


> _Article mis à jour le 7.07.19 à 22h : le conducteur n'est pas salarié de la SNCF mais d'une compagnie privée_


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2019)

Pffff , pour une fois qu'il y en a un qui n'est pas en grève !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Effectivement, ils dises bien qu'il ont trouvé le conducteur abandonné
> https://www.lepoint.fr/faits-divers...andonne-son-train-08-07-2019-2323297_2627.php
> Article plus complet :
> https://www.capital.fr/entreprises-...rain-au-milieu-de-la-gare-de-libourne-1344069
> Et le conducteur ne fait pas parti de la sncf :



L'article sur lequel nous avons papoté est pour le moins incomplet et/ou inexact : il n'est que de regarder le sens du mot "_affréter_".
De deux choses l'une : si le machiniste n'est pas de la SNCF, c'est d'une compagnie privée de fret ferroviaire dont il s'agit : 
*Ouverture à la concurrence du transport ferroviaire en France ...** . *Certains passages sont savoureux : 
_"Le président de la SNCF souhaite également que les règles du jeu soient équitables, afin de ne pas être défavorisé face à ses concurrents car_

_l'opérateur historique paye en France des cotisations de retraite de 14 %, supérieures à celles d'un opérateur privé ;_
_la SNCF a l'interdiction de licencier tout salarié au statut de cheminot ;_
_la fiscalité est plus lourde que pour les opérateurs privés ;_
_des obligations de service public ne sont pas compensées (certains arrêts TGV, emploi local). "_
L'article a dû être rédigé d'une chambre d'hôtel : les machines des compagnies privées sont aisément reconnaissables  : pas difficile de le vérifier sur internet ! Cela lui aurait évité d'employer le terme "_affrété_" 
En tout état de cause, si la compagnie est effectivement privée, le conducteur en question sera rapidement enjoint d'aller chercher sa dernière enveloppe au service du personnel...https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...re_en_France&usg=AOvVaw2_xkwlhOa0q1KBUZ55N0hr



Jura39 a dit:


> Pffff , pour une fois qu'il y en a un qui n'est pas en grève !



Déplorable attitude !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2019)

En tout cas, cela n'a rien changé au dernier TGV que j'ai pris qui était en retard. 
Ben oui, nous empêcher de monter dedans pendant 5min... ca repousse l'heure de départ.


----------



## subsole (9 Juillet 2019)

Vive les vacances en liberté ....


----------



## subsole (9 Juillet 2019)

Pour rester dans la veine de la liberté et des droits  ........
1325, applications Android qui collectaient des données à partir d'appareils, même après leur avoir explicitement refusé l'autorisation.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juillet 2019)

Une amende pour le transport de sa bouée


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Vive les vacances en liberté ....



Inutile d'entreprendre un long voyage, cela sera bientôt chez vous. Pour votre sécurité, bien entendu...


----------



## subsole (9 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Inutile d'entreprendre un long voyage, cela sera bientôt chez vous. Pour votre sécurité, bien entendu...


Alors pour le moment, on est plutôt bien en France.
On va tout de même pas comparer la Chine et la France sur le plan des droits, faut arrêter la fumette.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Inutile d'entreprendre un long voyage, cela sera bientôt chez vous. Pour votre sécurité, bien entendu...





subsole a dit:


> Alors pour le moment, on est plutôt bien en France.
> On va tout de même pas comparer la Chine et la France sur le plan des droits, faut arrêter la fumette.



Moon te parait excessif ?

Il se tient au courant : Propos haineux sur Internet: l’Assemblée adopte la loi Avia


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Alors pour le moment, on est plutôt bien en France.
> On va tout de même pas comparer la Chine et la France sur le plan des droits, faut arrêter la fumette.



La fumette, je te la laisse. Je lis la presse et je suis les actualités législatives.

Les initiatives Chinoises en matière de contrôle de l'internet sont suivies avec envie par toutes les officines étatiques. Jamais un gouvernement et un parti politique n'ont fait autant pour museler la presse et manipuler l'opinion publique depuis que Macron est en place.

Ça va te faire tout drôle le jour où tu sortiras de ton brouillard douillet.


----------



## subsole (9 Juillet 2019)

@TimeCapsule, tu as lu les deux articles ?
Ça ne fait franchement pas dans la même catégorie, tu mélanges les torchons et les serviettes.


----------



## subsole (9 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La fumette, je te la laisse. Je lis la presse et je suis les actualités législatives.
> Ça va te faire tout drôle le jour où tu sortiras de ton brouillard douillet.


Donc, tu es comme ça naturellement ... bio.
Heureusement qu'on a un omniscient sur Macg, pour nous guider, pauvre inculte sans idées ni lectures, que je suis.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2019)

Patience.

Il y a dix ans, quelqu'un aurait proposé une loi comme celle qui est en train de passer on aurait crié "au fou !".

Pendant les épisodes "gilet jaune" des personnes ont été arrêtées et condamnées en dehors de tout cadre constitutionnel. Ah! Elles gagnent en appel, mais en attendant on leur a interdit d'exprimer leurs opinions et de manifester, elles ont fait l'objet d'incarcération, de fichage, sans parler des frais de justice que cela leur a occasionné. Tout simplement parce qu'elles exerçaient leur droit constitutionnel.

Des personnes qui manifestaient ont été éborgnées, volontairement par les forces de l'ordre. On n'est pas à Moscou, à Peshawar, ou à Caracas. On est à Paris et provinces.

Dernièrement, l'affaire du siège d'Amazon, la police a chassé des journalistes pour les empêcher de filmer une intervention sur la voie publique. Ils n'ont pas définit un périmètre de sécurité, les passants pouvaient toujours circuler, mais ils les ont emmené sous escorte armée au métro, sous le regard sidéré des passants. Devant leur refus d'embarquer, ils ont été conduits à un carrefour, confinés dans une zone avec interdiction de s'en extraire jusqu'à la fin de l'intervention à plusieurs centaines de mètres de là. C'est bien en temps que journalistes exerçant leur métier qu'ils ont été interpelés et privés de liberté pendant plusieurs heures. Du jamais vu dans une démocratie, uniquement dans ces pays aux mœurs que tu imagines si éloignés des nôtres.

Quand un secrétaire d'État propose l'instauration d'un conseil de l'ordre des journalistes et prévient que s'il n'est pas mis en place, l'État s'en chargera, dans quel pays sommes nous ? Pourquoi Cédric O, secrétaire d'État pour le numérique, est-il toujours en fonction après cette déclaration ?
https://www.lemonde.fr/actualite-me...e-quoi-l-etat-s-en-chargera_5481411_3236.html

Quand la porte parole du gouvernement associe droit de grève et suffrage universel, seul le deuxième pouvant légitimer le premier d'après elle, pourquoi est-elle toujours en place ?
https://www.marianne.net/societe/greve-bac-2019-sibeth-ndiaye

Quand une ministre dénie à la représentation nationale son droit constitutionnel de contrôler l'action du gouvernement ? Dans quel pays et sous quel régime sommes-nous ?
https://www.nouvelobs.com/politique...e-colere-de-gourault-face-aux-deputes-lr.html

LaREM a une conception très particulière de la démocratie : c'est quand tu es d'accord avec eux. Et une conception très particulière du journalisme : louer l'action du gouvernement.

Tu connais sans doute cette blague : une dictature c'est "ferme-ta-gueule", une démocratie c'est "cause toujours".

Je ne suis pas le seul à penser qu'en France on est passé ces dernières années du "cause toujours" au "ferme ta gueule".


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2019)

Aux États-Unis, une femme donne naissance à deux enfants n'ayant aucun lien ni avec elle, ni entre eux


----------



## loustic (9 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne suis pas le seul à penser qu'en France on est passé ces dernières années du "cause toujours" au "ferme ta gueule".


Nous sommes en _Dictature Démocratique._


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juillet 2019)

Qui va à la chasse perd sa place


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand c'est l'heure c'est l'heure



Le fin mot de l'histoire : La SNCF dément l’abandon d’un train militaire par son conducteur à Libourne. 

Outre le fait que la gestion du service public soit à ce point déplorable pour laisser un tel chargement sans surveillance en ces temps de "Vigipirate" on ne peut qu'espérer que les boulons d'aiguillage auront été resserrés avant le passage du train à Brétigny...


----------



## subsole (10 Juillet 2019)

@*Moonwalker*
Bof. 
Tes convictions politiques t'aveugle tellement, je comprends mieux pourquoi un tel parti pris.
Comparer la France et la Chine sur le plan des droits , ce n'est pas sérieux .... juste une vaste blague.
Tu es douillettement installer en France (et pas en Chine), et tu craches dans la soupe, en profitant du système, je trouve cela méprisable.
Je suis certain que nous ne passerons pas nos vacances ensemble, ce n'est ni ma façon de voir les choses, et encore moins de les faire.  
PS ce qui m'étonne le plus, est que tu utilises de l'Apple, Google et le Net en général =  des trucs de GAFA .


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2019)

Fallait pas laisser passer ça : Portrait-robot du dictateur qui vient 

Encore un avec lequel subsole ne partira pas en vacances ! 

Va finir par se retrouver bien seul !


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Juillet 2019)

Il y a longtemps qu'on a compris que le marcheur de la lune était un anarchiste de droite, surtout de droite, extrêmement; cependant comme il propose souvent de bonnes solutions aux problèmes de Mac/logiciels etc, on lui pardonne 
Quant au club Voltaire, ce dernier se retournerait dans sa tombe s'il voyait quelle tendance politique s'est octroyé son nom


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2019)

Oui, enfin boulevard Voltaire, on fait mieux comme journalisme objectif, toutefois il n'a jamais prétendu l'être. Ce qu'il faudrait c'est que tu nous donnes un lien qui prétende que Macron est loin d'être un dictateur, histoire de comparer les arguments des uns et des autres.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juillet 2019)

Un vrai radin


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> @*Moonwalker*
> Bof.
> Tes convictions politiques t'aveugle tellement, je comprends mieux pourquoi un tel parti pris.
> Comparer la France et la Chine sur le plan des droits , ce n'est pas sérieux .... juste une vaste blague.
> ...



C'est toi qui compare la France à la Chine en disant qu'on est mieux ici que là-bas. Moi, je compare la situation actuelle du droit et des libertés avec ce qu'elle était au début du siècle, en France. Je ne suis pas citoyen de la République Populaire de Chine. Je laisse aux Chinois la responsabilité de leur gouvernement. Ma référence, c'est la Constitution et les principes qu'on nous a légué et sur lesquels ceux censés les préserver et les défendre s'assoient régulièrement.

"Tu es douillettement installer en France (et pas en Chine), et tu craches dans la soupe, en profitant du système, je trouve cela méprisable."

Exercer son droit, que dis-je, son devoir de citoyen en critiquant l'action du gouvernement est pour toi méprisable ? En démocratie, chacun est libre de débattre des questions politiques, législatives et sociales. S'informer, se faire une opinion, discuter de la chose publique, en latin res publica, c'est faire vivre la démocratie et non pas "cracher dans la soupe".

Le plus affligeant dans la situation actuelle, ce n'est pas tant l'action de la clique au pouvoir que l'inaction béate des citoyens.

Ce "douillettement" est le fruit d'une lutte de plusieurs siècles, pas l'opération du Saint-Esprit Libéral ou Social ou je-ne sais-quoi. Une lutte qui a fait des morts, glorieux ou anonymes, une lutte qui ne s'achève jamais. Le mot le plus important en démocratie est "NON", pas "OUI".


P.S. : ce qui ne m'étonne pas est le nombre de préjugés que tu te trimbales.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un vrai radin



Surtout un type qui ne sait pas voyager léger.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> que l'inaction béate des citoyens


Y a quand même des gens en jaune fluo qui ont essayé...


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En démocratie, chacun est libre de débattre des questions politiques, législatives et sociales. S'informer, se faire une opinion, discuter de la chose publique, en latin res publica, c'est faire vivre la démocratie et non pas "cracher dans la soupe".


Donc nous ne sommes pas en dictature.
CQFD


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a quand même des gens en jaune fluo qui ont essayé...



Ils se sont vite fait traiter de fascistes et autres joyeusetés dans les médias mainstream. La France "périphérique" est devenue la France pestiférée sur laquelle tout fut permis en terme de répression. La machine à mentir du ministère de l'intérieur a fonctionné à plein régime.



Romuald a dit:


> Donc nous ne sommes pas en dictature.
> CQFD



J'ai dit qu'on était en dictature ? Non. Alors n'invente pas, merci.

En l'occurence, je décris ce qui doit être en démocratie et je remarque que cela ne plait visiblement pas à Subsole.

Je constate que chaque semaine les droits fondamentaux des citoyens français reculent. Encore une fois, mes références en terme de liberté ne sont pas la Chine, le Vénézuéla, la Birmanie ou l'Arabie saoudite, mais les textes fondamentaux de la République Française.

Concernant la Chine, j'ai souvent constaté que loin de constituer un repoussoir à nos politiques, les mesures restrictives de liberté qui y sont prises sont source d'inspiration pour bon nombre de personnes dans les ministères. Le stade de Madame Royal s'extasiant devant l'efficacité de la justice chinoise est depuis longtemps dépassé. À ce sujet, rappel des débats Hadopi et Co et de l'intervention hallucinante du chanteur Bono, réclamant un dispositif à la chinoise pour filtrer l'internet. La loi actuellement en débat au Parlement est un pas supplémentaire en ce sens.

Les mécanismes législatifs utilisés dans la lutte contre la contrefaçon qui ont consisté à faire pression sur les principaux acteurs d'internet ont paru suffisamment efficaces pour être étendus à la police des opinions sur le net. Car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit avec cette notion absconse de "discours haineux".

Qu'est-ce qu'un discours haineux lorsqu'on voit qu'une députée du parti majoritaire en a été exclue après avoir manifesté son opposition personnelle à la PMA "pour toutes" et à la GPA, dans des termes toujours corrects, et avoir été pour cela accusée d'homophobie de la part de ses collègues de groupe. L'homophobie est aujourd'hui un délit.

Donc, je me demande par exemple, comment une personne pourra exprimer sont opposition démocratiquement légitime sur quelque sujet que ce soit sur un blog, si elle doit faire face à de telles attaques sous la forme d'une dénonciation à l'hébergeur. Celui-ci ne se fera pas prier de supprimer purement et simplement le dit blog pour ne pas s'encombrer de procédures. Voilà comment en "démocratie" on assassine à petit feu la liberté d'expression. C'est En Marche.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> _Oui, enfin boulevard Voltaire, on fait mieux comme journalisme objectif_, toutefois il n'a jamais prétendu l'être. Ce qu'il faudrait c'est que tu nous donnes un lien qui prétende que Macron est loin d'être un dictateur, histoire de comparer les arguments des uns et des autres.



T'es un comique, toi ! 

Dieu sait que je n'hésite pas à vomir la quasi totalité de cette corporation, mais, au moins, elle peut s'exprimer théoriquement en toute liberté ! Qu'elle en abuse souvent sans admettre qu'on la critique, on est d'accord. 

Mais, comme on peut le constater, il y a de la part du pouvoir actuel la volonté de la contrôler, comme il le fait pour la justice (encore que ça ne marche pas à tous les coups ).

Une (ou des) preuves ?

La loi «fake news» révisée par les «sages» - Libération
C'est officiel, la loi « anti-Fake news » ne sert à rien | L'Humanité (ces olibrius osant traiter dus sujet, on se marre : qui a plus oublier les mensonges proférés pendant des dizaines d'années au sujet de Katyn...).

J'ai pris le soin de choisir des titres qui ne devraient pas mettre à mal tes prunelles si sensibles ! 

Ce texte en question est destiné à remettre au pas ceux qui osent pratiquer le "politiquement incorrect" dont je m'honore de faire partie. Il faut bien un début à tout !

La manipulation de l'information se cache parfois dans les lieux les plus inattendus : Marlène Schiappa et la sphère du diable : quand la Bibliothèque nation...  Joli, non ? 

Mes opinions et convictions sont nourris par mon vécu et mes observations personnelles et ne sont pas le résultat d'une valise de "prêt-à-penser" conçue par un quelconque parti politique...


----------



## flotow (10 Juillet 2019)

Eh, vous ne voulez pas ouvrir un fil et inviter hb2222* ?

Non pas que ce n'est pas intéressant, mais ce n'est pas trop le sujet ici !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Eh, vous ne voulez pas ouvrir un fil et inviter hb2222* ?
> 
> Non pas que ce n'est pas intéressant, mais ce n'est pas trop le sujet ici !



Il existe déjà le fil sur la participation à la démocratie où ces digressions auraient plus leur place, effectivement. Le modérateur déplacera s'il juge bon.

Pas besoin d'y inviter notre ami de la finance, il y publie régulièrement.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2019)

Amusant ou pas :
https://www.lepoint.fr/education/ba...-pas-ete-corrigee-10-07-2019-2323941_3584.php


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2019)

Nike la peau lisse.

https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/fai...-alors-qu-il-tague-nique-la-police-1562781863


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai dit qu'on était en dictature ? Non. Alors n'invente pas, merci.


&moon : je  n'ai jamais dit que tu l'avais dit. C'était en réaction à ça :


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Fallait pas laisser passer ça : Portrait-robot du dictateur qui vient


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> &moon : je  n'ai jamais dit que tu l'avais dit. C'était en réaction à ça :


Ah! Je comprends mieux.

Article un peu forcé à mon avis mais qui reprend tous les diktats bobos du moment.

Je crois plus en la vision Houellebecq du truc, la dictature de l'assentiment mou.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Eh, vous ne voulez pas ouvrir un fil et inviter hb2222* ?



Il serait bien venu, mais nous étions en train de dîner !


----------



## subsole (11 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Inutile d'entreprendre un long voyage, cela sera bientôt chez vous. Pour votre sécurité, bien entendu...





Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est toi qui compare la France à la Chine .... etc.



Et amnésique en plus. 

Inutile de perdre notre temps respectif, chacun se fera son opinion.
Tu es le genre de gars qui a eu, qui a et qui aura toujours raison, puisque _O seculum insipiens et inficetum 

Citation du jour : la culture, c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a, plus on l'étale. FS _


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> _O seculum insipiens et inficetum _



A part 'et', ça ne te raportera rien au Scrabble !


----------



## subsole (11 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> A part 'et', ça ne te raportera rien au Scrabble !


C'est Moonwalker qui sera ravi de l'apprendre, c'est sa "_signature _".


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2019)

François de Rugy à nouveau épinglé pour de coûteux travaux aux frais des contribuables 

Excellent pour notre pouvoir d'achat... 

Il n'y a pas que dans Tintin© que certains papiers sont collants !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> En direct live de la praca Dom Pedro IV de Lisbonne



J'espère que le draga t'aura invité à bouffer !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Tu es le genre de gars qui a eu, qui a et qui aura toujours raison, puisque _O seculum insipiens et inficetum _



Une citation de Catulle. Ça te dérange ?

Et encore une fois, je ne compare pas la France à la Chine, et quand bien même… (va donc vérifier la définition du verbe comparer). Je dis simplement que ces "innovations" chinoises se retrouveront un jour chez nous selon le principe qu'une "bonne" idée n'est jamais perdue.

Je ne vois pas bien pourquoi tu en fais ainsi toute une histoire et passe immédiatement à l'attaque ad personam. Car, en fin de compte, si tu as raison et que je m'inquiète pour rien quant au devenir de nos libertés, tant mieux, nous seront tous les deux heureux dans le meilleur des mondes possibles.

Après, si tu es de ceux qui se satisfont de l'action de ce gouvernement et de ce président et qui approuvent les dernières lois sur le contrôle d'internet, c'est ton droit.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Après, si tu es de ceux qui se satisfont de l'action de ce gouvernement et de ce président et qui approuvent les dernières lois sur le contrôle d'internet, c'est ton droit.



Pas con : il pourra mettre "_en même temps_" dans sa signature ! Tout bénef au Scrabble©


----------



## subsole (11 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une citation de Catulle. Ça te dérange ?
> 
> Et encore une fois, je ne compare pas la France à la Chine, et quand bien même… (va donc vérifier la définition du verbe comparer). Je dis simplement que ces "innovations" chinoises se retrouveront un jour chez nous selon le principe qu'une "bonne" idée n'est jamais perdue.
> 
> ...


Péremptoire et fat, comme à l'habitude ....
Amen 

Une petite dernière pour la route :
Tu réagis en militant = eux seuls ont une vison claire, comprennent et détiennent la '_vérité vraie'_, c'est le mal du siècle.
Sinon je vais pas me répéter ==> #231  , tu à dis une connerie, tu ne veux pas le reconnaître, c'est ton droit, tu passes pour ce que tu es.
PS à l'origine je parlais de laChine, c'est toi qui a glissé sur ce plan =>_ ce qui arrive en Chine au niveau des droits arrivera en France_, ce qui est parfaitement ridicule, sauf dans la bouche d'un militant borné qui n'a que pour but de daubé sur le gouvernement et ceux qui ne sont pas de son avis.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> tu à dis une connerie, tu ne veux pas le reconnaître


C'est ton avis. Exprimé d'une manière bien péremptoire. 

Comme ma conviction est qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une "connerie", je me vois mal reconnaître quoique ce soit. 



subsole a dit:


> ce qui arrive en Chine au niveau des droits arrivera en France



Pas exactement, tu déformes une nouvelle fois mon propos : je dis que ce qui est utilisé en Chine le sera un jour en France (et ailleurs dans le monde prétendument démocratique qui ne l'est plus tant que cela).

Je ne dis pas que je détiens la vérité, c'est toi qui avance que je raconte des "conneries" et prétend ainsi être dans le vrai. C'est simplement mon analyse, appuyée sur des faits. Elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut et ne prétend à rien. Je peux parfaitement me tromper.

Je ne milite pas. J'exerce mon libre droit à la critique. Étonnant que cela te défrise autant… 

Chacun est libre d'approuver ou de contester (si possible avec des arguments et des faits plutôt qu'avec des insultes).

Maintenant si je reprends la liste de tes griefs :
– tu as sous-entendu que j'étais sous l'influence de psychotropes, m'as déclaré aveuglé par mes convictions politiques, que j'avais un comportement méprisable, que je suis amnésique, que je réagit en militant, qui plus est en militant borné.

Tout cela parce que j'ai avancé une critique de la situation des libertés publiques actuellement en France. 

As-tu un début d'argument autre que l'étalement de ton mépris ? Je dois supposer que non.


----------



## subsole (11 Juillet 2019)

Zzzzzz  ?  en plus il ne fait jamais de pause. 
Suppose ce que tu veux, de toute façon tu détiens la vérité ......... non tu es la vérité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juillet 2019)

Peut-on revenir au sujet du topic plutôt que de partir en discussion barbante et de toute façon sans fin ?

Evitez de boire du coca avant de vous cacher


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il existe déjà le fil sur la participation à la démocratie où ces digressions auraient plus leur place, effectivement. Le modérateur déplacera s'il juge bon.


Non, continuez ici c'est très bien ! 


subsole a dit:


> Zzzzzz  ?  en plus il ne fait jamais de pause.
> Suppose ce que tu veux, de toute façon tu détiens la vérité ......... non tu es la vérité.


Arrêtes donc de troller et donne nous ton opinion, ça nous changera…


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> A part 'et', ça ne te raportera rien au Scrabble !


Y'a pas un autre jeu de société dans ton mobilehome ?


----------



## subsole (11 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Arrêtes donc de troller et donne nous ton opinion, ça nous changera…



et c'est moi qui troll  .... quelque chose me dit que tu n'es pas venu (que) modéré, serais tu le pompier pyromane de service  ?
Pour mon opinion relis mes posts précédents depuis le newz sur la Chine.
Relis également la newz sur la Chine c'est instructif.


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Pour mon opinion relis mes posts précédents depuis le newz sur la Chine.


Ouais… Et ?
Fumette, torchon, serviette, inculte, soupe, gafa, et cætera, ne constituent pas une opinion…
Essaie-encore !


----------



## subsole (11 Juillet 2019)

Tu lis avec des lunettes sélectives de très bonne qualité.

Un éléphant ça Trump énormément


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2019)

Une vraie  inconsciente


----------



## subsole (11 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une vraie  inconsciente


J'espère qu'elle règlera l'addition des secours.


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Juillet 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Peut-on revenir au sujet du topic plutôt que de partir en discussion barbante et de toute façon sans fin ?
> 
> Evitez de boire du coca avant de vous cacher


Si avec ça il s'est pas fait traiter de trou du cul...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (11 Juillet 2019)

Homard m'a tuer
http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/...rancois-de-rugy-assume-10-07-2019-8113461.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juillet 2019)

La suite du feuilleton ?

François de Rugy de nouveau mis en cause pour un appartement près de Nantes 

Benalla risque de saisir le conseil de la concurrence !


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Tu lis avec des lunettes sélectives de très bonne qualité.


Tu sais chéri·e, pour ton histoire de _« ça n'est pas moi qui ne présente aucun argument, c'est vous qui faites rien qu'à lire de travers, d'abord ! »_ j'ai un remède…


----------



## peyret (11 Juillet 2019)

....homéopathique.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juillet 2019)

Une carte de jeu Pokemon vendue pour 60 000 $ sur eBay perdue ou volée lors de sa livraison.

https://www.techspot.com/news/80879-ultra-rare-pokmon-trading-card-worth-60000-sells.html

Si voleur il y a, il ne pourra la revendre publiquement car cette carte unique est bien connue du monde des collectionneurs et ne peut être séparée de son enveloppe plastique.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Juillet 2019)

J'ai ouï dire que certains "collectionneurs" pouvaient acheter des oeuvres volées mondialement connues, sans pour autant se faire gauler (ni eux ni le revendeur-receleur-voleur).
Ça ne me parait pas invraisemblable de réussir à revendre cette carte hors circuit.
Même si ça ne doit pas être facile.
Tu vois pas le truc ?
Faut trouver la bonne personne qui aura les bons contacts, tout ça en loucedé.
Et reste qu'au bout du bout, je ne vois pas spécialement l'intérêt d'avoir une carte rare dont tu ne peux t'enorgueillir auprès de personne.

60.000 un morceau de carton plastifié !
Punaise !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2019)

Encore une inconsciente


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Encore une inconsciente


jura, c'est ta voiture !!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> jura, c'est ta voiture !!


C'est quoi comme modèle?
Dans le Jura , nous avons assez de lacs pour ne pas avoir besoin d'une piscine sur le toit


----------



## Berthold (12 Juillet 2019)

Ben, chuis quand même (un peu) rassuré : la piscine était vide (d'eau)…


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2019)

Ça ne rigole pas du tout : L'impressionnant assaut des gardes-côtes contre un sous-marin rempli de cocaïne


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2019)

Douze personnes à bord d'une Clio


----------



## flotow (12 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Douze personnes à bord d'une Clio


Un peu déçu, car il y en a beaucoup dehors!!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Un peu déçu, car il y en a beaucoup dehors!!


C'est l'été


----------



## boninmi (12 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Douze personnes à bord d'une Clio


C'était mieux du temps de la Dauphine et des éléphants.
C'était le bon temps.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juillet 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> C'était mieux du temps de la Dauphine et des éléphants.
> C'était le bon temps.



En effet ! 

Mais les deux parpaings installés dans le coffre avant font-ils partie du décompte ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2019)

J'ai hésité sur l'endroit où poster cette nouvelle aberrante. Démocratie ? Écologie ? Où va l'Europe ? En rire ou en pleurer ?

À vous de voir : https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/articl...dans-une-reculade-siderante_5489682_3232.html


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai hésité sur l'endroit où poster cette nouvelle aberrante. Démocratie ? Écologie ? Où va l'Europe ? En rire ou en pleurer ?
> 
> À vous de voir : https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/articl...dans-une-reculade-siderante_5489682_3232.html


Pour paraphraser un habitué de ces colonnes (qui ne m'en voudra pas, j'espère) :
Qu'on les pendent par les couilles.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Qu’on leur arrache les burnes ! 

Rien de neuf sous le soleil ... ils ont pris la confiance ... tant qu’on ne leur fissurera pas les gencives à coup de pointus ... 

Triste hein mais on ne les niquera jamais par les urnes : faut simplement en y mettant l’intensité nécessaire leur arracher les burnes !!!


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2019)

Les lobbyistes de l'émasculation devraient lever une cagnotte participative pour s'offrir un bureau aux portes de la commission européenne afin d'y propager leurs intentions et leurs attentes. Tant qu'ils s'empatteront derrière leurs écrans respectifs, devant leurs comptoirs préférés ou sous leurs couettes adorées, les vœux pieux qu'ils entonnent resteront vains, hélas…



Moonwalker a dit:


> À vous de voir : https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/articl...dans-une-reculade-siderante_5489682_3232.html


J'ai vu. J'ai lu. J'suis déçu !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Les lobbyistes de l'émasculation devraient lever une cagnotte participative pour s'offrir un bureau aux portes de la commission européenne afin d'y propager leurs intentions et leurs attentes. Tant qu'ils s'empatteront derrière leurs écrans respectifs, devant leurs comptoirs préférés ou sous leurs couettes adorées, les vœux pieux qu'ils entonnent resteront vains, hélas…


C'est pas faux.


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Le passage à l’acte hein ...

Il est vrai que les intentions ne valent rien sans les réalisations.

Je prends rdv avec mon dentiste pour une révision de mes ratiches ... faudrait pas qu’ils se réjouissent de l’envol de mes quenottes lors d’un arrachage en bonne et due forme !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Le passage à l’acte hein ...
> 
> Il est vrai que les intentions ne valent rien sans les réalisations.


Le souci n'est pas que les intentions ne valent rien. Le problème vient de l'impossibilité de les mettre en pratique hors du système politique actuel. Utiliser tous les moyens mis à la disposition du citoyen peut conduire à l'avènement d'un groupe de pression aux fondamentaux profondément barbares. Il n'y a qu'à voir les officines déjà présentes aux portes de la commission pour comprendre que leurs barbarismes n'affectent pas que nos parties sensibles…


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Le souci est que l’essor de la barbarie a de beaux jours devant elle.
Tout ça parce qu’on ne botte pas le cul dès le départ de ces ronflants.

Ce sont donc les petits gougnafiers que nous sommes en masse qui allons trinquer en nous foutant sur la gueule pour de mauvaises raisons jusqu’à ce qu’on les supplie de faire revenir l’ordre, à bout de souffle, et l’anus étonnamment dilaté. 

L’est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (16 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> ... ils ont pris la confiance ...



Je suis assez d'accord, ces mafieux reculent surtout quand on les sort vraiment de leur zone de confort.
On a vu ça avec les Gilets Jaunes. Y avait quand même un hélico prêt à enlever le Maquereau au cas où.
Et il a rien appris ce con, le vent du boulet passé, hop, vas-y que je t'entube avec "le grand débat".

Mais quand ça pétera ça sera très moche, et très long aussi, je crois. Foutue corrida dans tous les sens.
"Sire, méfiez-vous, ce peuple est terrible".


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Z’avez remarqué ... le moindre but qu’un pécore marque au foot et c’est la valse des devantures qui commence.
Violence insidieuse qui saute sur les flaques d’eau invisibles ...
On en est juste aux préliminaires ... ouaip, ça va être long... très long ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Z’avez remarqué ... le moindre but qu’un pécore marque au foot et c’est la valse des devantures qui commence.
> Violence insidieuse qui saute sur les flaques d’eau invisibles ...
> On en est juste aux préliminaires ... ouaip, ça va être long... très long ...



Gaffe à l'amalgame ! 

Maintenant il y a une loi définissant les caractéristiques du "penser correct"


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Ah ouais ... bah comme d’hab ... j’les encule !


----------



## Madalvée (16 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ah ouais ... bah comme d’hab ... j’les encule !


Ça c'est plus dans l'air du temps et mieux accepté..


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

C’est c’qu’on dit mais je le vérifie tous les jours que c’est pas encore ça !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ah ouais ... bah comme d’hab ... j’les encule !



Le problème est qu'ils semblent  y prendre plaisir !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2019)

Par contre, pour être intelligible par toutes et tous et ne pas cantonner le débat au ras des pâquerettes, les obscénités et autres provocations verbales sont à bannir des textes revendicatifs du groupe de pression à venir.

Il faut éviter une reproduction du « mouvement des porteurs d'équipements à haute visibilité » car ce dernier n'est pas allé au-delà de la rue. Les représentants de cette mouvance n'avaient pas les qualifications requises pour élever le débat. Ils souhaitaient seulement exister au travers d'actions autonomes et horizontales. Seulement, personne ne leur a expliqué que l'horizontalité et la grossièreté n'ont aucune chance d'ébranler le jacobinisme dominant. Il faut utiliser le système instauré par ses adversaires politiques pour espérer un infléchissement voire un changement de paradigme. Qu'ils continuent de brailler les samedis si ça les chantent. Ils ne font qu'effrayer et renforcer l'arsenal politico-judiciaire qu'ils se voient déjà renverser…


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

Se poser des contraintes de bonnes tenues morales, c’est déjà se pencher en avant !

Sois toi-même et bas toi !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Sois toi-même


C'est justement parce que je suis moi-même que je cause comme ça. C'est encore le meilleur moyen d'être compris par tous.


Bartolomeo a dit:


> bas toi !


Hé hé… Pour se battre, chéri, les flingues ne suffisent pas, il faut aussi des munitions !


----------



## Bartolomeo (16 Juillet 2019)

On est d’accord ... tu vois ... 
que tu balances des mots avec un phrasé velouté ou bien des saillies aux estocades vachardes ... c’est juste un choix de munitions, de style et de personnalité ...

Que ce soit la kalach, le gun ou l’arbalète... tant qu’on atteint la cible.

Moi, j’aime bien sous la ceinture... normalement y a pas mort d’homme mais ça calme ...


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> On est d’accord ...


…sur le fond, ces salopards de lobbyistes de l’agrochimie ont réussi à vider le texte législatif de sa substance censée protéger les insectes pollinisateurs des pesticides. Pour le reste…


Bartolomeo a dit:


> Se poser des contraintes de bonnes tenues morales, c’est déjà se pencher en avant !


Je ne crois pas que se parer du costume du desperado mal embouché offre une position plus enviable. 

………

Puisque qu'on est dans les obscénités… Sur son compte twitter, Jean-Foutre de Rugy compare son lynchage médiatique, signe avant-coureur de sa démission du gouvernement, au lynchage médiatique de Bérégovoy avec la fin tragique qu'on lui connait, et tout cela agrémenté d'une petite vidéo de Mitterand lors de l'éloge funèbre. :beurk:

(je vais continuer sur l'ultraflood)


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que se parer du costume du desperado mal embouché offre une position plus enviable.


Sur le forum ... pas tellement, certes, mais en société ... c’est une autre histoire.
Se poser face aux convenances et transpirer la liberté effrontée ... tu n’imagines peut être pas à quel point c’est bon ...
Les langues se délient en te ciblant comme le malandrin... ce qui donne un tapis assez drôle et révélateur des postures cachées dans l’intimité et l’apparence en société qui ne sont qu’un concert de faux-culs mais voilà, la provocation et la fierté du camp d’en face les oblige à aller au bout ou bien à admettre leur caractère pleutre.

Cela me fera toujours marrer ! 

Combien de nanas ont fini sous ma couette juste parce que j’ai joué à ce petit jeu sans joker.
Ça en dit tellement long sur le genre humain.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Enfin une bonne nouvelle



L'histoire ne dit pas combien de vers de terre ont payé de leur vie cette expérience loufoque !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2019)

Grosse envie


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2019)

Etats-Unis: jeter la drogue aux toilettes peut rendre les alligators accros 

Vont avoir la SPA locale sur le dos !


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Juillet 2019)

Ah ces amerloques... me feront toujours tiquer !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Ah ces amerloques... me feront toujours tiquer !!!



Merci à toi ! 

J'ai enfin la réponse à une question que je me posais depuis un certain temps "_Un autre projet de la DARPA vise à implanter des cerveaux d’insectes (!) dans des robots. L’appel d’offres date de janvier 2019 et est intitulé « Microscale Bio-mimetic Robust Artifical Intelligence Network ». 
_
C'est chez nos poli_tiques _que l'expérience est en cours_..._


----------



## Bartolomeo (17 Juillet 2019)

Quelqu’un pourrait m’indiquer l’emoji qui signifie : « ça part en couilles ! »


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Une belle histoire d'amour !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une belle histoire d'amour !



Encore un féminicide.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Quelqu’un pourrait m’indiquer l’emoji qui signifie : « ça part en couilles ! »



Va donc chercher dans ton froc, espèce d'ahuri lusitanien !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore un féminicide.



Certes ! Mais post mortem : la classe !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (17 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Merci à toi !
> 
> J'ai enfin la réponse à une question que je me posais depuis un certain temps "_Un autre projet de la DARPA vise à implanter des cerveaux d’insectes (!) dans des robots. L’appel d’offres date de janvier 2019 et est intitulé « Microscale Bio-mimetic Robust Artifical Intelligence Network ».
> _
> C'est chez nos poli_tiques _que l'expérience est en cours_..._



Giscard nous coûte un pognon de dingue, on va peut-être enfin rentabiliser ce _magnifique insecte mais qui n'a pas d'antennes _(cf A. Sanguinetti) ?

Si l'expérience est rentable on pourrait faire la même expérience avec un sujet plus jeune, mais dans le règne des poissons ; le jeune Maquereau, fils adoptif du Colin froid, a un très gros potentiel avec sa morue.


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> Si l'expérience est rentable on pourrait faire la même expérience avec un sujet plus jeune, mais dans le règne des poissons ; le jeune Maquereau, fils adoptif du Colin froid, a un très gros potentiel avec sa morue.


La Fontaine sort de ce corps !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2019)

Hachiko grec


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Juillet 2019)

RIP Kyoto Animation ...


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Juillet 2019)

Besoins pressants


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juillet 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Besoins pressants



Beau fichier d'ADN à constituer...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2019)

Une tortue à deux têtes


----------



## boninmi (18 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une belle histoire d'amour !


Mes vieux voisins ont fait pareil.
Sauf qu'ils n'étaient pas tout à fait aussi vieux.


Himeji a dit:


> Hachiko grec


Le chat des mêmes voisins y fait pareil.

Alors vous pourriez trouver des actualités plus originales.


----------



## flotow (18 Juillet 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Mes vieux voisins ont fait pareil.
> Sauf qu'ils n'étaient pas tout à fait aussi vieux.
> 
> Le chat des mêmes voisins y fait pareil.
> ...


Et une tortue a 3 têtes... Ya pas ça à côté de chez toi ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juillet 2019)

La suite : Oise: le propriétaire du coq Coco condamné à se séparer de son animal 

Il y a des hôtesses de l'air particulièrement débiles...


----------



## loustic (18 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La suite : Oise: le propriétaire du coq Coco condamné à se séparer de son animal
> 
> Il y a des hôtesses de l'air particulièrement débiles...


Cette hôtesse de l'air ne vole que dans des avions écologiques qui ne font pas de bruit...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2019)

Les jurassiens vont envahir la lune


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2019)

*Je dois rêver…*


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2019)

Actualité amusante, ou pas :
https://marsactu.fr/bref/les-trottinettes-electriques-continuent-de-sentasser-dans-la-mer/


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité amusante, ou pas :
> https://marsactu.fr/bref/les-trottinettes-electriques-continuent-de-sentasser-dans-la-mer/


J'ai vu un reportage a la télévision , quelle connerie que de jeter cela par jeu


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juillet 2019)

Une amende de 950 € pour l'utilisation d’un réchaud à flamme


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juillet 2019)

Une étudiante primée pour l’invention d’une chaise… anti-manspreading


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juillet 2019)

Il y a 50 ans : "The Eagle has landed".






https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/astropix.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juillet 2019)

La police à la recherche d'une mouette


----------



## subsole (23 Juillet 2019)

Miaouuuuu


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2019)

Et maintenant le caca des abeilles


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2019)

C'est pas donné une paire de basket


----------



## subsole (25 Juillet 2019)

Canicule ...Tous à la plage !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2019)

Sont pourtant pas gaulois, ceux-là : Inde: des villageois surpris par la chute d'une possible météorite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juillet 2019)

Vive le journalisme


----------



## subsole (25 Juillet 2019)

Mieux qu'à DisneyLand


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Mieux qu'à DisneyLand



Il y a vraiment des atrophiés du neurone ! 

Quand on entre à Yellowstone, il est remis à chaque visiteur un papier sur lequel il est précisé que ces bestioles ont très mauvais caractère, qu'il ne faut pas s'en approcher et qu'il est inutile d'espérer les semer à la course : la vitesse qu'il atteignent est précisée, 30 mph 

C'est aussi pour ces gens là que les zoos sont utiles !


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> 30 mph


Trente mètres par heure ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Trente mètres par heure ?


L'atrophie me guette…


----------



## aCLR (25 Juillet 2019)

La chaleur ne dilate pas mes neurones dans le bon sens


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> La chaleur ne dilate pas mes neurones dans le bon sens



​


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> La chaleur ne dilate pas mes neurones dans le bon sens



​


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2019)

https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-smartphone-modem-business/

https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019...majority-of-intels-smartphone-modem-business/


Bye bye modem, bye bye test case !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> https://newsroom.intel.com/news-releases/intel-smartphone-modem-business/
> 
> https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2019...majority-of-intels-smartphone-modem-business/
> 
> ...


Bonjour les tarifs de reprises


----------



## subsole (30 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> L'atrophie me guette…


Tout n'est peut-être pas totalement perdu


----------



## boninmi (30 Juillet 2019)

Notre Dame a brûlé. 
Pas grave, chez moi, on construit.
A l'aide !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Notre Dame a brûlé.
> Pas grave, chez moi, on construit.
> A l'aide !



L'orthographe utilisée pour le nom de l'association laisse présager la suite... 

Bingo !


----------



## boninmi (30 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'orthographe utilisée pour le nom de l'association laisse présager la suite...


Tu aurais préféré une rédaction en latin ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu aurais préféré une rédaction en latin ?



Tout à fait : on aurait évité cette orthographe de débiles !


----------



## flotow (31 Juillet 2019)

C'est à seulement 600 km de Lourdes.
Ils auraient pu privilégier un passage en dehors du parc, et en bord de route, pour tout ces pélerins...

C'est pour péleriner quoi ?
Y aura t-il des prêtres pédophiles dans ce magnifique monument ?
Autant de questions en suspend ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est à seulement 600 km de Lourdes.
> Ils auraient pu privilégier un passage en dehors du parc, et en bord de route, pour tout ces pélerins...
> C'est pour péleriner quoi ?
> Y aura t-il des prêtres pédophiles dans ce magnifique monument ?
> Autant de questions en suspend ...



Le jour où tu vas tomber sur un prêtre nommé Cohn Bendit, ça va être tempête sous ton crâne !


----------



## boninmi (31 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> C'est à seulement 600 km de Lourdes.
> Ils auraient pu privilégier un passage en dehors du parc, et en bord de route, pour tout ces pélerins...
> 
> C'est pour péleriner quoi ?
> ...


La provenance des 18 M € en est une autre. 
Ce qu'ils auraient pu privilégier est de peu d'importance pour eux. 
La Providence (c'est elle qui finance selon eux) leur autorise tout.
Pour ce qu'ils veulent péleriner tu peux consulter leur site fmnd.org.
Pour ton autre question, lire Sodoma.


----------



## flotow (31 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le jour où tu vas tomber sur un prêtre nommé Cohn Bendit, ça va être tempête sous ton crâne !


Ça n'a surtout rien à voir !


----------



## flotow (31 Juillet 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> La provenance des 18 M € en est une autre.
> Ce qu'ils auraient pu privilégier est de peu d'importance pour eux.
> La Providence (c'est elle qui finance selon eux) leur autorise tout.
> Pour ce qu'ils veulent péleriner tu peux consulter leur site fmnd.org.
> Pour ton autre question, lire Sodoma.



Je viens de voir que j'ai oublié une partie... mais ce que je proposais, c'était simplement de faire passer un chemin de pélerinage pour aller à Lourdes 

J'ai vu, j'ai pleuru !
Tu es loin ? Ou c'est ton village ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça n'a surtout rien à voir !



Ta remarque démontre le contraire : la pédophilie est tolérée chez les verts, mais critiquée à juste titre quand il s'agit de prêtres.
Et ta "fine" allusion en marge du sujet n'avait pas lieu d'être...


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et ta "fine" allusion en marge du sujet n'avait pas lieu d'être...


Tout comme ta réponse…

Les gars, on se calme ! Vos interventions sur la pédophilie supposée des uns ou des autres ne m'intéressent pas ! J'aimerai simplement que ce mois de juillet se termine sur une note aussi douce que possible.
Alors, MEF !!!


----------



## flotow (31 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors, MEF !!!



Ça veut dire quoi MEF ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi MEF ?


C'est une interjection qui trouve sa source dans l'expression « méfiance ! », « méfie-toi ! » ou « méfiez-vous ! ».
Dois-je développer davantage ?


----------



## flotow (31 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est une interjection qui trouve sa source dans l'expression « méfiance ! », « méfie-toi ! » ou « méfiez-vous ! ».
> Dois-je développer davantage ?


*CAD LE RETOUR DES BOULES ROUGES ?*


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2019)

MEF est une variante orthographique de MEUF.
_Grand Dictionnaire de la Langue Française de Nos Jours._


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Juillet 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est une interjection qui trouve sa source dans l'expression « méfiance ! », « méfie-toi ! » ou « méfiez-vous ! ».
> Dois-je développer davantage ?


On voit que tu n'es pas du sud, chez nous on dit Mèfi, Mèfi! avé l'assan


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2019)

flotow a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi MEF ?



Demandes un coup de main : Facebook assure qu'il pourra bientôt lire vos pensées


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> La provenance des 18 M € en est une autre.
> Ce qu'ils auraient pu privilégier est de peu d'importance pour eux.
> La Providence (c'est elle qui finance selon eux) leur autorise tout.
> Pour ce qu'ils veulent péleriner tu peux consulter leur site fmnd.org.
> Pour ton autre question, lire Sodoma.



Derniers soubresauts de la secte montinienne, aka la soi-disant Église catholique (sic).

J'ai lu l'histoire de la fondation du mouvement. Pas inintéressant dans ce qu'il montre du fonctionnement de l'Église face à l'émergence d'une nouvelle forme de communauté.

Au fait, contrairement aux propos mensongers tenus par les handicapés de la grammaire, il ne s'agit en rien d'une communauté "traditionaliste". Comme son histoire le précise, elle suit la liturgie "Vatican II" et reste dans le droit fil de Rome. Rien à voir avec les Saint-Pie X de Lefebvre ou autres adeptes du rite romain extraordinaire.


Sodoma… bah!. Du temps où je lisais pour m'amuser des blogs sédévacantistes, et notamment celui de feu le curé Schoonbrodt, ils n'arrêtaient pas d'accuser Rome d'être devenu un repère de sodomites et de pédophiles. Je trouvais qu'ils poussaient le bouchon un peu loin… en fait non, ce que je supposais comme des délires n'étaient que la vérité. Comme quand l'extrême droite parlait du passé et des amis vichystes de François Mitterand.


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Juillet 2019)

Arriver à nous caser Mitterrand et ta logorrhée pic-de-la-mirandolesque c'est vraiment fort


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Juillet 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Arriver à nous caser Mitterrand et ta logorrhée pic-de-la-mirandolesque c'est vraiment fort



Qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris mon petit ? Demande et il te sera expliqué.


----------



## Gwen (1 Août 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu n'as pas compris mon petit ? Demande et il te sera expliqué.


C'est pas faux !


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2019)

cougar


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2019)

C'est génial une Smart pour partir en vacances


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est génial une Smart pour partir en vacances


Et en prime _"l'automobiliste lituanien ne possédait pas de permis et était en défaut d’assurance" _


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est génial une Smart pour partir en vacances



Small is beautiful.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2019)

Doit être doté d'un appétit redoutable, celui là : Inde : le médecin découvre 526 dents dans la bouche d'un garçon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Août 2019)

Pauvre petite souris

Le bon lien:
https://www.bfmtv.com/international...a-bouche-d-un-garcon-de-sept-ans-1741697.html


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Doit être doté d'un appétit redoutable, celui là : Inde : le médecin découvre 526 dents dans la bouche d'un garçon



Un petit coup de fatigue ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pauvre petite souris
> Le bon lien:
> https://www.bfmtv.com/international...a-bouche-d-un-garcon-de-sept-ans-1741697.html



Merci ! 



Himeji a dit:


> Small is beautiful.



Le tout est de savoir s'en servir !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2019)

La femme d' Arsène Lupin a Paris ?


----------



## patlek (4 Août 2019)

https://www.20minutes.fr/insolite/2...menacait-grace-chanson-metallica?xtor=RSS-176

Cpntrairement a moi, qui ait essayé d' attirer une cougar grâce a une chanson de Julio Iglesias.


----------



## loustic (4 Août 2019)

Metallica fait fuir tout le monde


----------



## subsole (6 Août 2019)

Moi, j'aime pas le foot .......


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Août 2019)

Qwant à propos de Google : « C'est une très mauvaise blague »


----------



## subsole (8 Août 2019)

tout ou presque sur le chargeback, pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2019)

On est vraiment peu de choses


----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2019)

Qui veut gagner des millions ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qui veut gagner des millions ?



Une piste pour un potentiel vainqueur ?

https://forums.macg.co/threads/piratage-iphone.1318495/


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Août 2019)

«Papy fait de la délinquance»: quand les seniors enfreignent la loi 
N'importe quoi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Août 2019)

Attaquée par une corneille, elle va se plaindre à la gendarmerie 

J'ai pu voir, il y a quelques années, une hirondelle ne pas apprécier du tout qu'un chat s'intéresse de trop près à son nid ! 

L'oiseau fondait en piqué sur le chat et lui filait un bon coup de bec sur la tête au passage. Après trois ou quatre passage, la bestiole a tourné casaque. 

Le chat n'a pas déposé de patte courante, lui !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Attaquée par une corneille, elle va se plaindre à la gendarmerie


Hitchcock le retour !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Attaquée par une corneille, elle va se plaindre à la gendarmerie


Hum...

C'est plutôt du ressort de la police de l'air.

Que font nos Rafales ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Août 2019)

Une petite bière


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Août 2019)

Regardez où vous mettez les pieds :  Royaume-Uni : il touche le pactole, après avoir glissé sur une fiente de pigeon 

... ou pas !


----------



## patlek (16 Août 2019)

https://www.lesechos.fr/monde/enjeu...-le-groenland-au-danemark-1124606#xtor=CS1-26


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2019)

https://www.lemondeinformatique.fr/...des-services-secrets-russes-volees-75972.html


----------



## patlek (16 Août 2019)

Réaction des danois a l' idée de Trump=

"Cela doit être un poisson d'avril... mais totalement hors saison", a tweeté l'ancien Premier ministre danois

https://www.lejdd.fr/International/...cheter-le-groenland-provoque-un-tolle-3914513


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Août 2019)

Braquage des distributeurs. Le principal suspect toujours en fuite.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/un...ce-en-train-de-voler-un-distributeur-20190817


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Braquage des distributeurs. Le principal suspect toujours en fuite.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/un...ce-en-train-de-voler-un-distributeur-20190817



C'est tout comme ici : que fait la justice ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Août 2019)

Incassable


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Août 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Une petite bière


Y a bien un con qui va citer cet article en rentrant chez lui pour justifier qu'il est ivre mort.
-" De qua ? Non madame, chuis pas bourré, c'est médical !
Y a un mec qu'était en train de mourir. 15 bières et vlan, y mourrait plus.
C'est comme des médicaments. Oui madame !
Et moi j'me soigne. Et plutôt deux fois qu'une !"



ecatomb a dit:


> Incassable


Déterminé mais pas doué.
Je comprends que ça énerve.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Août 2019)

Ou comment savoir mettre les mains dans les poches... :^°


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Août 2019)

Mais qui a porté plainte contre ce champion: le voleur?
Que va-t-il dire lors du procès: "désolé, mais cet homme ne m'a pas laisser lui voler son téléphone tranquillement. C'est une honte"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2019)

Des dangers de s’envoyer en l’air (plus dure sera la chute)


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Des dangers de s’envoyer en l’air (plus dure sera la chute)



Dommage. Les deux ça faisait de beaux candidats dans la catégorie "Couple" aux Darwin Awards.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2019)

Si l'ampoule du frigo est naze, pas de problème : Des requins qui s’habillent de vert fluo 

... et la roulette à la moutarde, c'est délicieux !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2019)

Fut un temps où il y en avait quelques unes sur MacG : Sexisme : une pétition réclame la fin des hôtesses “potiches”


----------



## patlek (18 Août 2019)

Je viens de voir un clip sur TF1... "Les petits chanteurs à la croix de bois"...
Bien coiffés, propres sur eux....







Y FONT PEUR!!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)

Il faut souvent savoir faire le bon calcul


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)

Une vraie passion


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2019)

Santé : des cœurs de porc transplantés chez l'homme d'ici à trois ans ?


----------



## subsole (20 Août 2019)

Vous avez mis à jour votre iPhone en  12.4  ?  Si oui, Apple a réintroduit une faille corrigée dans la 12.3 oupps, il est donc jailbreakable  ....


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

subsole a dit:


> Vous avez mis à jour votre iPhone en  12.4  ?  Si oui, Apple a réintroduit une faille corrigée dans la 12.3 oupps, il est donc jailbreakable  ....


Aussi signalé par Macgé hier soir


----------



## subsole (20 Août 2019)

Boulette, toutes mes confuses, désolé.

Pour la peine 


Un employé de supermarché disparu depuis dix ans retrouvé mort dans le supermarché


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2019)

Les fabricants de box Internet dans une course à la technologie


----------



## patlek (21 Août 2019)

http://www.francesoir.fr/actualites-france/le-torchon-brule-dans-la-famille-yann-moix

pppfffffffffffffffff!!! petit joueur!!! 
Faudrat que je vous raconte mon enfance a moi, au milieu de mes 18 frères et soeurs, dans la misere noire totale, , ouske a Noel, en cadeau, j' avais droit a UNE orange, et que j' étais heureux , mais heureux!!! , jusque' au 26 Décembre, ou il ne restait rien de l' orange, que j" avais du partager avec mes 22 freres et soeurs (Le cadeau, c' était "pour toute la famille", la misere noire, je vous dis!!!, en guenille et tout!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2019)

Une petite bouteille?


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Faudrat que je vous raconte mon enfance a moi, au milieu de mes 18 frères et soeurs, dans la misere noire totale, , ouske a Noel, en cadeau, j' avais droit a UNE orange, et que j' étais heureux , mais heureux!!! , jusque' au 26 Décembre, ou il ne restait rien de l' orange, que j" avais du partager avec mes 22 freres et soeurs (Le cadeau, c' était "pour toute la famille", la misere noire, je vous dis!!!, en guenille et tout!!!!!!!!)



Pas mal : 4 frères et sœurs en rab pour Noël ! Des quadruplés ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2019)

Attention thebiglebowsky ,

Elle arrive en Belgique


----------



## Romuald (21 Août 2019)

La diplomatie internationale ou une cours de recré ?

La madame elle est méchante


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2019)

Une actualité qui ne semble pas intéresser les médias...
1 219 km à vélo sur la route en 45 heures...
7 000 participants de 76 pays...
Les 3 premiers viennent d'arriver
et ça se passe en France !


----------



## flotow (21 Août 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Une actualité qui ne semble pas intéresser les médias...
> 1 219 km à vélo sur la route en 45 heures...
> 7 000 participants de 76 pays...
> Les 3 premiers viennent d'arriver
> et ça se passe en France !


Ils sont bons pour aller acheter des produits des lycées agricoles pour manger !


----------



## Romuald (21 Août 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Une actualité qui ne semble pas intéresser les médias...


Si, mais il faut lire Ouest-France ou le Télégramme


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> il faut lire


Je veux bien écouter ou regarder mais lire, non merci, ça me fatigue…


----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2019)

Séance biberon au Parlement néo Zélandais


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Août 2019)

Humour flamand : Des nationalistes belges proposent de vendre la Wallonie à Trump pour....


----------



## patlek (23 Août 2019)

Moi, je veux bien lui vendre un tout petit bout de Bretagne... 15 millions d' euros.

Ou je veux bien lui vendre l' Angleterre... 120 000  Milliards d' euros.. (On sait jamais, çà peut peut être marcher)


----------



## flotow (23 Août 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je veux bien lui vendre un tout petit bout de Bretagne... 15 millions d' euros.



avec ou sans la pat'mobile ?


----------



## patlek (23 Août 2019)

Si on rajoute la Patmobile, faut compter 450 000  euros supplémentaires. (Il y a l' attachement affectif, çà à un cout)


----------



## Jura39 (23 Août 2019)

Lapin ou oiseau ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Lapin ou oiseau ?


Il leur en faut vraiment peu, aux réseaux 'sociaux'


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

Nouveau job ,  "gardiens du sable"


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2019)

Le Jura pas tendre avec les animaux


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2019)

dans le Doubs aussi, mais on est moins méchant que dans le Jura


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2019)

Powerdom a dit:


> dans le Doubs aussi, mais on est moins méchant que dans le Jura



Petits joueurs !


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Petits joueurs !


Petit, mesquin, misérable ou sordide individu suffit…


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Petits joueurs !


Avec une belle voiture Allemande en plus 
Rien ne vaut un TGV made in France


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2019)

Pas la peine de prendre un TGV, un camion suffit


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2019)

Pour une bonne omelette


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2019)

Etre Gaugé !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2019)

Des chauves-souris s’invitent chez les Jurassiens


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Août 2019)

J’hallucine !

https://www.sudouest.fr/2019/08/28/...provoquer-des-hallucinations-6492092-6150.php


----------



## patlek (28 Août 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> J’hallucine !
> 
> https://www.sudouest.fr/2019/08/28/...provoquer-des-hallucinations-6492092-6150.php



Hop!!!! Je fonce au magazin bio!!!!!

hep!!!, ppsssstttttt!! toi, là... tu cherches de la farine de sarrasin?? , j' en ait de la bonne!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Août 2019)

L’absentéisme des Français au travail ne cesse d’augmenter : Jura39 est pris la main dans le sac les orteils dans les tongs !


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Août 2019)

New York : aux urgences, il apprend que son pénis se transforme en os 

J'en connais qui auraient bien voulu l'attraper...


----------



## Jura39 (29 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> New York : aux urgences, il apprend que son pénis se transforme en os
> 
> J'en connais qui auraient bien voulu l'attraper...



Attention , ça casse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> New York : aux urgences, il apprend que son pénis se transforme en os
> 
> J'en connais qui auraient bien voulu l'attraper...



Au moins il n’a pas besoin de prendre de pilule bleue pour avoir le zizi tout dur.


----------



## flotow (29 Août 2019)

si ça devient un os... devient-on une sorte de... licorne ?


----------



## loustic (29 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> si ça devient un os... devient-on une sorte de... licorne ?


Corne au lit


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> ... mais j’ai perdu pleins de choses simples que j’aimais. J’avoue être resté pour l’appât du gain ,mais pas pour la qualité du travail.J’étais loin d’être malheureux, mais j’étais pas chez moi



C'est bien triste !
Désormais, pour te remonter le moral, une petite boutique où tu trouveras  quelques moyens imparables s'impose pour des comtés et des morbiers d'exception :





​C'est à Poligny (39, tout comme toi)


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2019)

Avec des beaux parents fromagers , tu veux ma mort


----------



## Berthold (31 Août 2019)

J'en salive… Mais sinon, Time, tu n'aurais pas un peu mélangé les fils (de discussion) ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Août 2019)

flotow a dit:


> si ça devient un os... devient-on une sorte de... licorne ?


Seulement quand tu marches sur les mains !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2019)

Don de cinq tableaux de Caillebotte au Musée d'Orsay.


----------



## Bartolomeo (3 Septembre 2019)

Putain de monstre !!!

Pas dans mes habitudes de faire dans la chialerie sentimentaliste, mais merde... là, ils morflent !


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2019)

On vit une époque formidable (suite sans fin)

_"le père Dan Reehil, après avoir consulté plusieurs exorcistes, a conclu que les sorts jetés par le jeune sorcier se révélaient dangereux pour les lecteurs."_


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Septembre 2019)

Avis aux amateurs (trices) : Royaume-Uni : il mange trop de frites et devient aveugle


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Avis aux amateurs (trices) : Royaume-Uni : il mange trop de frites et devient aveugle



Un avertissement pour The Big !


----------



## subsole (3 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Avis aux amateurs (trices) : Royaume-Uni : il mange trop de frites et devient aveugle


Pt'in, ça ma donné faim


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> On vit une époque formidable (suite sans fin)
> 
> _"le père Dan Reehil, après avoir consulté plusieurs exorcistes, a conclu que les sorts jetés par le jeune sorcier se révélaient dangereux pour les lecteurs."_



Il m'est d'avis que c'est plutôt la fréquentation de prêtres "catholiques" qui se révèle dangereuse pour les enfants.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Avis aux amateurs (trices) : Royaume-Uni : il mange trop de frites et devient aveugle


Vous verrez, un jour ils arriveront à faire ressurgir le noma.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2019)

Bravo Piou-Piou


----------



## patlek (5 Septembre 2019)

D' ou, l' utilité des casques... 

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-d...parce-qu-il-ecoute-pierre-perret_3603363.html


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bravo Piou-Piou


On peut dire qu'elle s'est cassé le cul !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Septembre 2019)

Maurice a gagné...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Maurice a gagné...



Cocorico !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2019)

Ah oui, quand même...

https://www.sudouest.fr/2019/09/06/...e-qu-il-ecoute-pierre-perret-6529490-4697.php


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Septembre 2019)

L'un deux se tape sa femme et le mec ... gourmand !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2019)

Soyez mesurés pendant vos ébats : Il meurt durant une relation sexuelle, les juges y voient un accident du travail votre patron vous en sera reconnaissant !


----------



## Bartolomeo (7 Septembre 2019)

Merveilleux ! 

Et si je décide de niquer une cliente pour profiter de ses faveurs dans des prochains contrats ...
Les faveurs seront qualifiées comment juridiquement parlant ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2019)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Merveilleux !
> Et si je décide de niquer une cliente pour profiter de ses faveurs dans des prochains contrats ...
> Les faveurs seront qualifiées comment juridiquement parlant ?



En voilà une question qu'elle est bonne (la question ), tout dépend du moment : après ou avant la commande ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2019)

Dans le mille : Quand Nadal vise McEnroe en cabine sur le Central de l’US Open


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2019)

C'est dan s les vieux pots... Une indienne de 73 ans donne naissance à deux jumeaux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est dan s les vieux pots... Une indienne de 73 ans donne naissance à deux jumeaux



Terrifiant.

Sinon, quelqu’un peut-il expliquer au Figaro que par définition les jumeaux sont deux ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Terrifiant.
> 
> Sinon, quelqu’un peut-il expliquer au Figaro que par définition les jumeaux sont deux ?


Pas non , c'est pas toujours le cas 
Dans le langage courant, on parle habituellement de jumeaux pour désigner une double naissance. Toutefois, le terme s'applique aussi à un nombre supérieur de naissances multiples.. Ainsi, des triplés (3), quadruplés (4) ou autres quintuplés (5) sont donc jumeaux


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est dan s les vieux pots... Une indienne de 73 ans donne naissance à deux jumeaux



En effet, passé un certain âge, elles deviennent insupportables : À 70 ans, elle allume sa cigarette dans un café et finit au poste !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2019)

Accident du travail
Il meurt après un rapport sexuel


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Soyez mesurés pendant vos ébats : Il meurt durant une relation sexuelle, les juges y voient un accident du travail votre patron vous en sera reconnaissant !





Jura39 a dit:


> Accident du travail
> Il meurt après un rapport sexuel



Il a ressuscité ?  C'est elle qui va être contente  !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2019)

Comment lutter contre l'alcoolisme ?

La solution : Manchester : un homme paye sa bière 60 000 euros 

Ça fait cher la bulle !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2019)

Comment lutter contre les excès de vitesse : Un Britannique dépense l'héritage de son fils pour contester une amende


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Septembre 2019)

Arrêté par la police ou pas, telle est la question


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Arrêté par la police ou pas, telle est la question



Ça rappelle le gus qui, sortant du tribunal, avait volé la voiture de la juge qui ne l'avait pas mis au gnou à l'audience !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2019)

Espèce de goinfre : Il vole 90 000 dollars de crêpes


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2019)

Je suis certain qu'un posteur va se sentir concerné : une-vegan-attaque-en-justice-ses-voisins-amateurs-de-viande-2000-personnes-veulent-organiser-un-barbecue-chez-elle


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Septembre 2019)

ET téléphone maison


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Septembre 2019)

J'ai hâte de voir ce que ces révélation de l'au delà vont impacter dans les cerveaux reptiliens de nos contemporains ?

A priori, ça finira en : "ouais mais quand je dine entre amis choisis qui pensent comme moi donc bien pensants ... ben ça colle pas ! "

Ce qui est beau avec les cocus ... c'est l'assurance qu'ils manifestent pour compenser leur complexe viril ... j'en sais quelque chose, je n'arrête pas de niquer leur nana !


----------



## boninmi (13 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> ET téléphone maison


Une trilogie de SF de Liu Cixi ("Le problème des trois corps", "La forêt sombre", ...) démarre comme ça


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2019)

Autant savoir c e qu'il a sous nos semelles : Un continent millénaire disparu sous l'Europe refait surface


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2019)

24 heures qui ont compté : Ces 24 heures qui ont tué les dinosaures : l’incroyable récit d’un cataclysme 

Belle recherche !


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (14 Septembre 2019)

Une étude menée sous la direction du professeur de génie civil de l'Université de Fairbanks, Alaska, le Pr Leroy Hulsey conclut que les incendies dans la tour 7 du World Trade Center n'ont pas pu provoquer son effondrement.
La seule chose qui a pu provoquer l'effondrement, d'après le professeur Hulsey et l'équipe qui a travaillé sur cette étude pendant 4 ans, est une défaillance quasi simultanée de toutes les colonnes situées sous le 17ème étage.

L'étude a été financée par l'association américaine "Architectes et ingénieurs pour la vérité sur le 11 septembre" (Architects & Engineers for 9/11 Truth").

Voilà peut-être de quoi déterrer le fil qui prend la poussière en page 4 depuis 2012 ?
Le 11 septembre c'est le genre de débat qui fait la joie des modérateurs


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2019)

Moqué pour son logo fait main, un enfant devient le héros de l'université du Tennessee


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

L'avion doit faire demi-tour pour un café


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> 24 heures qui ont compté : Ces 24 heures qui ont tué les dinosaures : l’incroyable récit d’un cataclysme
> 
> Belle recherche !



Article réservé aux abonnés. Dommage.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Septembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Article réservé aux abonnés. Dommage.



Sur France 5 le 5 septembre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sur France 5 le 5 septembre



Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

Vole d'un WC en or massif


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2019)

Elle vole la carte de crédit de ses parents pour payer leur assassinat


----------



## loustic (14 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> 24 heures qui ont compté : Ces 24 heures qui ont tué les dinosaures : l’incroyable récit d’un cataclysme
> Belle recherche !





Toum'aï a dit:


> Sur France 5 le 5 septembre


Quelle désillusion !
Ces pauvres bêtes n'ont donc pas été éliminées à cause du CO2 émis par les véhicules roulant au diésel !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2019)

Allez vous rhabiller : Nord : les premières « foulées naturistes » n'auront pas lieu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Quelle désillusion !
> Ces pauvres bêtes n'ont donc pas été éliminées à cause du CO2 émis par les véhicules roulant au diésel !



Je suis d’accord. C’est nul.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Allez vous rhabiller : Nord : les premières « foulées naturistes » n'auront pas lieu



Quel dommage ! Pas de reportage racoleur à la TV.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Septembre 2019)

Vive les chats


----------



## boninmi (15 Septembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Une trilogie de SF de Liu Cixi ("Le problème des trois corps", "La forêt sombre", ...) démarre comme ça


Petite coquille. Le nom correct est Liu Cixin. (Le problème à trois corps, La forêt sombre, La mort immortelle; les deux premiers parus en format poche, tout récemment pour le second).


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)

Il embauche  un clown pour son entretien de  licenciement


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2019)

Il tente d'échapper à la police... en voiturette de golf


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il tente d'échapper à la police... en voiturette de golf



Petit joueur : Delta Air Lines : un vol à 42 millions... de points de fidélité


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Petit joueur : Delta Air Lines : un vol à 42 millions... de points de fidélité


"il aurait pu aller à Hawaï 96 fois ou à Séoul 40 fois, par exemple"
Tout ça ne vaut pas un clair de lune à Maubeuge.
Tout ça ne vaut pas des vacances au Kremlin...Bicêtre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Septembre 2019)

Son premier cours de vol se passe bien


----------



## subsole (17 Septembre 2019)

Il a des actions au Vatican !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2019)

Un oiseau attaque et tue un cycliste 





J'ignorais qu'hitchcock avait tourné dans l'hémisphère sud...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2019)

Bon appétit : Un étrange poisson digne d'un dinosaure pêché au large de la Norvège


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2019)

Des cordes à linge qui font de la résistance


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2019)

Dieu reconnaitra-t-il les siens ?


----------



## boninmi (18 Septembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Dieu reconnaitra-t-il les siens ?


Ils voulait sûrement en faire don à la nouvelle église.


----------



## patlek (18 Septembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Dieu reconnaitra-t-il les siens ?



Medor voudrait devenir adepte.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> Medor voudrait devenir adepte.



Vaudrait mieux pour lui qu'il reste à la maison : Royaume-Uni : l’interdiction de manger des chiens et des chats bloquée


----------



## Romuald (18 Septembre 2019)

Du producteur

Au consommateur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Septembre 2019)

Le remake de speed à Paris


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2019)

Un véhicule qui se déplace à plus de  10 000 Km/h


----------



## PJG (18 Septembre 2019)

Et ça, ce n'est pas drôle ? 
Disque dur


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Et ça, ce n'est pas drôle ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 138807


Ben non, un 500Go à plateaux et 5400 tours, c'est collector !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2019)

Une panthère noire sur les toits d’Armentières provoque frayeur et fascination


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2019)

Des parachutistes confondus avec des ovnis


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2019)

TheBig voulait avait hâte de goûter du kouign aman : Un F-16 belge s'écrase en France, sans faire de victime: "


----------



## patlek (19 Septembre 2019)

Le pilote a du voir une frite par terre... rrreeeeaaaaaaarrrrrrrrhhhaaarrrrhhhhaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2019)

“L’avion a légèrement touché une maison“

Qui est désormais inhabitable quand on voit la vidéo


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Septembre 2019)

Des voleurs tombent sur le GIGN qui sortait d'entraînement et finissent en garde à vue.

Une prochaine fois peut-être. :^°


----------



## patlek (20 Septembre 2019)

La question ne se pose pas, des fachos rétrogrades moyen ageux proches du débile... Ils n' auraient jamais du pouvoir organiser cette conférence a Paris...

http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/religion...e-coorganiser-une-conference-a-paris-20190916

Mais...






On est trop cons.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> TheBig voulait avait hâte de goûter du kouign aman : Un F-16 belge s'écrase en France, sans faire de victime: "



Nos reporters ont pu voir l'individu faisant le pitre : 




​Ces belges sont vraiment exotiques !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nos reporters ont pu voir l'individu faisant le pitre
> Ces belges sont vraiment exotiques !



Serait-ce la vraie raison pour laquelle il a quitté précipitamment son aéronef : Une députée du Kenya demande une loi spéciale pour ... ? 

Les frites ont des effets surprenants !


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Septembre 2019)

Sans commentaire


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2019)

La nouvelle famille formidable façon Schiappa & Belloubet.

La "femme"...

Pour une autre perspective, voir la version du Parisien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une panthère noire sur les toits d’Armentières provoque frayeur et fascination



 ... J'avais pourtant dit à mon poilu d'éviter de se déguiser quand il passe la frontière ! ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La nouvelle famille formidable façon Schiappa & Belloubet.
> La "femme"...
> Pour une autre perspective, voir la version du Parisien.



La Manif pour toutes : Elle est réservée aux "femmes, meufs, gouines, personnes trans, intersexes, non binaires"


----------



## loustic (21 Septembre 2019)

Entendu récemment sur une radio nationale : une féministe affirme qu'il n'est pas normal que dans les jeux de cartes le Roi l'emporte sur la Dame !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2019)

loustic a dit:


> Entendu récemment sur une radio nationale : une féministe affirme qu'il n'est pas normal que dans les jeux de cartes le Roi l'emporte sur la Dame !



Hum… aux échecs la reine est la pièce la plus forte du jeu dont le but est de tuer le roi.

Il existe un jeu de dame mais pas un jeu de monsieur, un jeu de l'oie et pas un jeu du jar.

On pourrait continuer ainsi longtemps sur le même thème…


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2019)

Les dauphins s'amusent


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les dauphins s'amusent



Rigolo : mon gendre était le WE dernier au Touquet avec des amis. Sur la plage, des panneaux demandant aux touristes de ne pas déranger les phoques pouvant se trouver sur des bancs de sable. Bon nageur, il file se mettre à l'eau, ses amis restant sur le rivage. Au bout d'un moment, il sent un coup sur ses jambes ! Se retournant, il voit que c'est un phoque lui donnant de bons coups de queue ! S'estimant attaqué, il appelle et revient le plus vite possible. À ce moment là le phoque émerge probablement curieux de tout ce raffut !
Les amis morts de rire sur la plage ! Je confesse en avoir rajouté quelques louches ! 
La bestiole n'ayant pas cherché à le mordre, je crois qu'en période probable de rut, il a simplement voulu lui faire comprendre d'aller barboter ailleurs ! 

Message reçu !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2019)

Les origines médiévales de Batman


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Septembre 2019)

Je n'ai jamais trop aimé Batman, une œuvre sombre, crépusculaire, emprunt d'un très profond pessimisme ; même le Beyrouth des années 70-80 me parait plus joyeux que Gotham City. De toute la collection d'adaptations cinématographiques me reste le film de Tim Burton, pour le Joker de Nicholson. M'enfin, je n'ai jamais été un grand fan des Comix, à part peut-être Daredevil.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2019)

Paris : un festival féministe invite à “sortir de l’hétérosexualité” 

Vaste programme... 

PS : heureusement qu'il y avait des hétérosexuels pour les fabriquer, celles-là ! ​


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Paris : un festival féministe invite à “sortir de l’hétérosexualité”
> 
> Vaste programme...
> 
> PS : heureusement qu'il y avait des hétérosexuels pour les fabriquer, celles-là ! ​



Produites, pas fabriquées. 

Il y a vingt ans on n'aurait même pas pris la peine de rapporter de telles élucubrations. Aujourd'hui, Paris leur consacre un "festival" et les "Inrocks" une tribune. 

Je lis l'article des "Inrocks" et ne peut m'empêcher d'en extraire quelques perles :

"Le capitalisme est une culture du gratuit qui repose sur le fait de ne pas payer un certain nombre de populations comme les femmes ou les personnes racisées." 

"des femmes complètement aliénées dans le couple hétéro"

Parmi les ateliers : production médicale de la binarité des sexes, éducation à l’hétérosexualité (avec Ovidie et Wendy Delorme) 

"[Les lesbiennes] ont aussi des patrons, des pères, des voisins, des violeurs."


----------



## peyret (23 Septembre 2019)

Tant qu'à faire au point où nous en sommes, continuons pour aider la fonte des glaciers / ....   !!!!


----------



## peyret (23 Septembre 2019)

https://c.leprogres.fr/france-monde/2019/09/23/pour-tout-comprendre-des-polemiques-autour-de-qwant


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Septembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2019)

Une déclaration d'amour ou de mort ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Septembre 2019)

Méthode pour hériter plus rapidement



Jura39 a dit:


> Une déclaration d'amour ou de mort ?


J'aime pas


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2019)

Un cas de dengue autochtone près de LyonLe Figaro 

Va falloir prévoir des moustiquaires sur place pour MacG !


----------



## subsole (24 Septembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Méthode pour hériter plus rapidement


----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2019)

Passage piéton obligatoire


----------



## boninmi (25 Septembre 2019)

Saint Pierre de Colombier est dans Charlie Hebdo cette semaine (double page centrale) :


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2019)

Metz: un boa constrictor sous le capot


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2019)

J'ai pas pu m'empêcher...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

Il fait un selfie à la tribune de l'ONU

​


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Septembre 2019)

https://nordpresse.be/rouen-deja-30-morts-legers-suite-au-nuage-toxique-mais-pas-trop/


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2019)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> https://nordpresse.be/rouen-deja-30-morts-legers-suite-au-nuage-toxique-mais-pas-trop/



À quand la marche beige belge ?


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Septembre 2019)

Pas de soucis ce ne sont que des morts  légers


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nos reporters ont pu voir l'individu faisant le pitre :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 138891
> ​Ces belges sont vraiment exotiques !



C'est évident : les canadiens ont encore des progrès à faire : Un touriste se tue en sautant en parachute du Kilimandjaro


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

Combat d'ours sur la route


----------



## patlek (30 Septembre 2019)

On va vivre en Bretagne, des heures très très difficiles...
Extraits;

"Il est l’ouragan le plus puissant jamais observé au nord est de l’Atlantique. Lorenzo, classé en catégorie 5 (la plus élevée)"

"METEO - L’ouragan pourrait atteindre les côtes bretonnes vendredi prochain"

https://www.20minutes.fr/politique/...tique-poursuit-route-vers-europe?xtor=RSS-176

J' accepte les dons en liquides, ou en chèques, les virements ; les téléviseurs écran plat géants, 4 K ou 8 K; les chaines HI-FI, les i-macs pro... qu' une véritable chaine humanitaire se mette en place (jusqu'a chez moi).

EDIT; le dernier i-phone aussi, ce serait bien (Dans le cas ou je survive (sait on jamais), pour prévenir les proches et les rassurer)


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2019)

Ce message n'est pas à sa place ...
C'est plutôt dans mes meilleurs scams qu'il fallait poster !


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2019)

je peux héberger la patmobile...


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Septembre 2019)

Après les cloches, les cigales, les grenouilles, les coqs...
Les enfants


----------



## flotow (30 Septembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Après les cloches, les cigales, les grenouilles, les coqs...
> Les enfants



Bah, il y avait bien un voisin qui disait que l'on faisait trop de bruit dans le jardin...
et puis on a continué, et puis il est parti, et hop.

De même avec la voisine qui se plaignait du bruit et des ballons dans ses plates-bandes... et qui depuis qu'elle a des petits enfants s'excude du dérangement

La seule nuissance qui peut être évité et pour laquelle on fait attention, c'est sur un terrain à bateau ou l'on doit bien tendre les drisses/les écarter pour éviter qu'elles ne fassent trop de bruits pendant les tempêtes.
Mais on n'est pas en zone portuaire !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2019)

Il découvre des liasses de billets qui étaient cachés sous son toit.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2019)

En Normandie ,il pleut trop fort selon la SNCF* *


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Octobre 2019)

Justice encombrée 

Avec android© on est à l'abri ? ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2019)

Liaison dangereuse: un mari trompé fait condamner l'amant de sa femme aux Etats-Unis


----------



## patlek (4 Octobre 2019)

pppffffffffff....


https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/la-g...ration-04-10-2019-2339395_23.php#xtor=CS3-190

Moi ; je trouve que ce serait une excellente chose...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Octobre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> pppffffffffff....
> 
> 
> https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/la-g...ration-04-10-2019-2339395_23.php#xtor=CS3-190
> ...



Moi aussi.

Ça réglerait pas mal de problèmes.


----------



## flotow (4 Octobre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> pppffffffffff....
> 
> 
> https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/la-g...ration-04-10-2019-2339395_23.php#xtor=CS3-190
> ...





Himeji a dit:


> Moi aussi.
> 
> Ça réglerait pas mal de problèmes.



Pas maintenant svp, Red Dead Redemption 2 sort sur PC le 5  novembre, et j'aimerai bien y jouer !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> pppffffffffff....https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/la-g...ration-04-10-2019-2339395_23.php#xtor=CS3-190
> Moi ; je trouve que ce serait une excellente chose...





Himeji a dit:


> Moi aussi.
> Ça réglerait pas mal de problèmes.



Pas d'accord avec vous deux : ce ne serait pas tres écologique 
... par contre très durable, je vous l'accorde !


----------



## boninmi (4 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas d'accord avec vous deux : ce ne serait pas tres écologique
> ... par contre très durable, je vous l'accorde !


... mais pas très développement


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> ... mais pas très développement



Dois-je te rappeler que la "décroissance" fait fureur en ce moment ?


----------



## Berthold (4 Octobre 2019)

Ça dépend… Développement DE QUOI ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2019)

Tim Cook, le nouveau bâtisseur d'Apple


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2019)




----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2019)

Inde : la politique à haut risque de l'oignon


----------



## Powerdom (9 Octobre 2019)

iphone 11 pro ou Fuji GFX 100


----------



## Romuald (9 Octobre 2019)

Powerdom a dit:


> iphone 11 pro ou Fuji GFX 100


Va falloir le rebaptiser iphot' 11 pro


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2019)

frapper-sa-femme-pour-un-mauvais-hamburger--une-publicite-belge-cree-la-polemique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2019)

S'envoyer en l'air


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2019)

Montpellier : un piéton blesse son agresseur d’un coup de couteau

Où la légitime défense se termine en garde à vue !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2019)

Ouf ! Après 8 ans de fuite, Xavier Dupont de Ligonnès a été arrêté


----------



## patlek (12 Octobre 2019)

https://www.20minutes.fr/insolite/2...ors-eau-point-envahir-etats-unis?xtor=RSS-176


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ouf ! Après 8 ans de fuite, Xavier Dupont de Ligonnès a été arrêté


'Aurait été', pas 'a été'

D'ailleurs 

Les infos, c'est comme l'armée. Attendre le contre-ordre 

(J'attends le contre-contre-ordre, à savoir l'analyse ADN)


----------



## patlek (12 Octobre 2019)

Quelle histoire!!!! 


Sinon, ce matin, j' ai aperçu Jim Morrison qui montait dans un bus de la ligne 13, en compagnie d' Elvis Presley (Méconnaissable Elvis Presley !!!!)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Octobre 2019)

Finalement...

"L'homme arrêté à Glasgow n'est pas Xavier Dupont de Ligonnès" : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...-n-est-pas-xavier-dupont-de-ligonnes-20191012


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Finalement...
> "L'homme arrêté à Glasgow n'est pas Xavier Dupont de Ligonnès" : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...-n-est-pas-xavier-dupont-de-ligonnes-20191012


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2019)

Cet étrange poisson qui fait trembler les États-Unis...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cet étrange poisson qui fait trembler les États-Unis...


Voir le post #569


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2019)

Règles : la pudeur de gazelle de la télévision appartient-elle au passé ?


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Octobre 2019)

Le sang c'est la vie, et pourtant c'est dégueulasse quand ça sort de l'entre-jambe d'une dame.
Va falloir m'expliquer...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2019)

J'attends une pub à la même heure avec des pénis factices. 

En fait, je m'en contre-fous, la pub c'est fondamentalement de la merde de toutes les façons qu'on l'emballe.


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'attends une pub à la même heure avec des pénis factices.


Qui montreraient les bienfaits de la protection intime masculine pour palier à l’incontinence… 



Moonwalker a dit:


> En fait, je m'en contre-fous, la pub c'est fondamentalement de la merde de toutes les façons qu'on l'emballe.


« Ne croyez pas tout ce que vous pensez ! »


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2019)

Le prix Nobel d'économie à Esther Duflo, Abhijit Banerjee et Michael Kremer


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Octobre 2019)

de-la-viande-humaine-en-barquette,8478401.php


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Octobre 2019)

un-stalker-a-retrouve-une-star-de-la-pop-en-analysant-le-reflet-dans-ses-yeux


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (15 Octobre 2019)

L'hymne russe comme vous ne l'avez jamais entendu


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (15 Octobre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> de-la-viande-humaine-en-barquette,8478401.php



Dans le cochon tout est bon


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2019)

Burp !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'attends une pub à la même heure avec des pénis factices.



Tu risques d'être déçu : pour une fois (?) qu'on pouvait voir des hommes à poil, de "beaux esprits" particulièrement étriqués les ont rhabillés. 
Va donc voir l'exposition Stéphane Simon au siège de l'Unesco...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Octobre 2019)

La marionnette de Jacques Chirac sur Le Bon Coin


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Octobre 2019)

total-le-deteste-un-habitant-de-rouen-parvient-a-rouler-avec-leau-du-robinet


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Octobre 2019)

joy-con-drift-nintendo-et-le-professeur-moro-vont-resoudre-le-probleme-sous-4-jours


----------



## boninmi (16 Octobre 2019)

Si, si, il y a une vie après la mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2019)

Paris : la montre volée à 800 000 euros était en toc


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2019)

L'Apple Store mène à tout :  L'homme qui accusait Apple de l'avoir rendu gay retire sa plainte


----------



## Romuald (17 Octobre 2019)

Lequel des deux a baissé sa culotte ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2019)

Objet vivant non identifié: l'étrange blob sort du bois


----------



## subsole (17 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Lequel des deux a baissé sa culotte ?


_Les responsables du parti unioniste nord-irlandais DUP, dont les voix pourraient être indispensables, ont également annoncé y être opposés. Idem pour les Écossais du SNP. Quant à l'europhobe Niger Farage, il juge que ce «nouvel accord» «n'est pas un Brexit»_.
Vont s' ennuyer ....


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Octobre 2019)

subsole a dit:


> _Les responsables du parti unioniste nord-irlandais DUP, dont les voix pourraient être indispensables, ont également annoncé y être opposés. Idem pour les Écossais du SNP. Quant à l'europhobe Niger Farage, il juge que ce «nouvel accord» «n'est pas un Brexit»_.
> Vont s' ennuyer ....



Tu oublies de souligner l'essentiel : "Le chef de l'opposition travailliste Jeremy Corbyn a d'ores et déjà appelé les députés à «_rejeter_» ce texte."

Corbin n'a pas lu le texte mais appelle déjà à son rejet pour des calculs bassement électoralistes. Les vrais responsables de ce cirque sont bien les Travaillistes. Peu favorables au Brexit, ils se sont toujours gardés de s'y opposer de front pour ne pas s'aliéner l'électorat populaire mais ont tout fait pour bloquer un accord à Westminster, quelque soit son contenu.

En concluant un accord avec l'UE, Johnson met les parlementaires devant leurs responsabilités. Ils ont exigé un nouvel accord avant toute sortie ? Contre toute attente, il leur le leur donne.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Octobre 2019)

Un oubli


----------



## flotow (17 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un oubli


Ou tirer le signal d'alarme. 
C'est penible car ça fait des procédures en plus, mais le train s'arrête !

Ça m'est arrivé deux fois, moins de 500 mètres pour rejoindre la gare à chaque fois.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> L'hymne russe comme vous ne l'avez jamais entendu



Les Wahabites condamnent la musique. La musique condamne les Wahabites.

La bonne nouvelle pour les Russes : Poutine va apprendre à aimer le hard rock et la techno.


----------



## patlek (18 Octobre 2019)

Le lot de consolation (???????????!!)

https://www.20minutes.fr/insolite/2...joueront-festival-papillons-nuit?xtor=RSS-176

Faute d' avoir les pierres qui roulent; il y aurat l' immense Sheila!






WWWOOOOCCCKKKK AANNNNDD WWWRRRRROOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!! TOTALE DEFONCE!!!! YYYYEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu oublies de souligner l'essentiel : "Le chef de l'opposition travailliste Jeremy Corbyn a d'ores et déjà appelé les députés à «_rejeter_» ce texte."
> 
> Corbin n'a pas lu le texte mais appelle déjà à son rejet pour des calculs bassement électoralistes. Les vrais responsables de ce cirque sont bien les Travaillistes. Peu favorables au Brexit, ils se sont toujours gardés de s'y opposer de front pour ne pas s'aliéner l'électorat populaire mais ont tout fait pour bloquer un accord à Westminster, quelque soit son contenu.
> 
> En concluant un accord avec l'UE, Johnson met les parlementaires devant leurs responsabilités. Ils ont exigé un nouvel accord avant toute sortie ? Contre toute attente, il leur le leur donne.


Hé hé, synthétiser à outrance le fait que lors de la campagne du référendum, les travaillistes étaient majoritairement favorables au maintien du royaume-uni dans l'union européenne donc contre le brexit, ils passent maintenant pour les méchants de l'histoire. Pratique !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2019)

aCLR a dit:


> Hé hé, synthétiser à outrance le fait que lors de la campagne du référendum, les travaillistes étaient majoritairement favorables au maintien du royaume-uni dans l'union européenne donc contre le brexit, ils passent maintenant pour les méchants de l'histoire. Pratique !



Sauf que je parle de l'après référendum et de ce qui se passe aux Communes.


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2019)

Bon ben j'étais en ville et il y avait des "néonazi" (ce n'est pas leur qualification mais ils en ont toutes les idées) qui racontaient tranquillement leurs trucs pendant que les anti-fachistes était juste devant à essayer de faire plus de bruits qu'eux.
Surréaliste et flippant. 

J'ajoute aussi que c'est un parti qui est autorisé, donc rien de hors la loi.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2019)

Ah c'est pas toujours facile la vie


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2019)

Jura : sans Internet ni ordinateur, l'octogénaire ne peut pas payer ses impôts 

Jura39 allo ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2019)

Dormir dans la maison de Barbie


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2019)

La fourmi la plus rapide du monde


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2019)

flotow a dit:


> (ce n'est pas leur qualification mais ils en ont toutes les idées)


Encore un lieu commun.

S'ils avaient "toutes les idées" des "nouveaux" Nazis, ils seraient en prison. Purement et simplement.

T'as vu des abrutis d'extrême droite et des abrutis d'extrême gauche. Autant de sottise au mètre carré cela peut être flippant, j'en conviens, mais inutile de mêler les Nazis à cela.

Par ignorance, et parfois par idéologie, vous utilisez des mots sans rapport avec leur sens. Le National-Socialisme ce n'était pas une bande de guignols en bombers, crânes rasés, qui se biturent en criant des insanités et lèvent le bras droit pour choquer les passants.

M'enfin, Fayard projette de publier une nouvelle édition de Mein Kampf d'ici un ou deux ans, ça donnera l'occasion à certain de comprendre ce qu'était réellement le nazisme dans ses fondements théoriques. Pour la pratique, regardez Daesh, c'est ce qui s'en rapproche le plus aujourd'hui.

Vous pouvez aussi trouver _Le mythe du XXe siècle_ d'Alfred Rosenberg sur la toile, mais je doute que beaucoup de Nationaux-Socialistes se soient donné la peine de le lire. À choisir, ils préféraient sans doute le front Est.


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2019)

Tu penses à quel parti en lisant mes propos ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2019)

Un chiot... vert


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2019)

Un croisiériste bannit à vie une passagère après un selfie


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2019)

Le système informatique de la dissuasion américaine ne repose (enfin) plus sur d’antiques disquettes de 8 pouces


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2019)

L’ordinateur quantique


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> L’ordinateur quantique


Une fois de plus les journalistes disent n'importe quoi, même si c'est ce qu'on entend partout. Non, en physique quantique un objet n'est pas dans plusieurs états différents, c'est seulement la probabilité qu'il soit dans l'un qui est égale à celle qu'il soit dans l'autre. Et dès qu'on l'observe l'une  passe à un et toutes les autres à zéro. Un seul état.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Une fois de plus les journalistes disent n'importe quoi, même si c'est ce qu'on entend partout. Non, en physique quantique un objet n'est pas dans plusieurs états différents, c'est seulement la probabilité qu'il soit dans l'un qui est égale à celle qu'il soit dans l'autre. Et dès qu'on l'observe l'une  passe à un et toutes les autres à zéro. Un seul état.


La physique quantique n'est pas un domaine achevé


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2019)

J'en parlais l'autre jour à Max Planck...


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'en parlais l'autre jour à Max Planck...


Et qu'est-ce qu'il en pense ?


----------



## Berthold (21 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'il en pense ?


Il est d’accord avec Schrödinger.


----------



## boninmi (21 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> La physique quantique n'est pas un domaine achevé





Toum'aï a dit:


> J'en parlais l'autre jour à Max Planck...





Romuald a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'il en pense ?





Berthold a dit:


> Il est d’accord avec Schrödinger.



Bon, arrêtez de vous la péter. Moi mon copain c'est un vrai.


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Bon, arrêtez de vous la péter.


c'est sur que les murs en pierre sèche, côté superposition, on ne fait pas le poids


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'il en pense ?



... “théorie de la relativité et par la théorie des quanta, se hausse au seuil d'un étage plus élevé de l'évolution, prête à modeler pour elle-même un nouveau tableau du monde. Les éléments réels de ce tableau du monde en formation ne sont plus les atomes de la chimie, mais les électrons et les pro-tons dont les interactions mutuelles sont gouvernées par la constante de la vitesse de la lumière et par le quantum élémentaire d'action.“*
* Il va sans dire que Max Planck n'envisage ici que les deux particules classiques, sans préjudice de celles qui ont été découvertes après l'électron (négatif) et le proton. (N. d. Toum'aï.)


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2019)

Une justiciable visée par des contraventions pour un véhicule désormais attribué à la police


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2019)

L'oiseau le plus bruyant du monde crie pour trouver l'amour 





​PS : si un posteur en voit un traîner au bar, qu'il appelle la modération au secours !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2019)

Un gilet en laine de Kurt Cobain aux enchères mis aux enchères à 50 000 euros, trou de cigarette compris


----------



## loustic (22 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un gilet en laine de Kurt Cobain aux enchères mis aux enchères à 50 000 euros, trou de cigarette compris


C'est cher du trou.
On en trouve de moins chers...


----------



## Romuald (22 Octobre 2019)

Dieu a le ouifi, le diable aussi


----------



## subsole (22 Octobre 2019)

Oui mais '... _dans le tout petit espace ....' _


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2019)

Système anti-triche qui choque Inde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Dieu a le ouifi, le diable aussi



Les voies du Seigneur sont impénétrables mais pas celles de ses gadgets high-tech.


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Octobre 2019)

https://nordpresse.be/un-iphone-vendu-5000-euros-avec-un-bout-du-pull-de-steve-jobs/


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Octobre 2019)

https://nordpresse.be/cedric-villani-veut-construire-des-boboducs-sous-le-peripherique/


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2019)

Ouf


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Octobre 2019)

https://fr.sputniknews.com/insolite...abitacle-de-sa-voiture-et-gagne-500000-euros/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Octobre 2019)

Comme quoi, le Brexit peut avoir du bon : https://www.lepoint.fr/tiny/1-2342640


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Octobre 2019)

https://www.journaldugeek.com/2019/10/22/collectionneur-un-million-dollars-jeux-nes/


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2019)

Délinquance juvénile.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2019)

Une mère de famille attend son 22e enfant


----------



## Jura39 (23 Octobre 2019)

Le chef d’orchestre perd son pantalon en plein concert


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2019)

Chine : les « chiens pandas » font polémique


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2019)

Et si vous osiez porter une horloge de gare au poignet ? 

Rien de bien nouveau et rondes elles sont plus jolies : Montres de gare CFF de Mondaine - SBB  
... et elles font moins souvent grève !


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Chine : les « chiens pandas » font polémique


Les femmes se maquillent bien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2019)

Madrid : une vieille dame morte depuis 15 ans retrouvée chez elle


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2019)

Un nouveau modo tout trouvé pour le forum concerné : Trump critique Apple qui a fait disparaître le bouton d'accueil de l'iPhone


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2019)

Changement d'heure aujourd'hui. Petit moyen mnémotechnique pour se souvenir de la manip à faire : heure d'hiver en octobre et hausse d'été en avril.

En octob*RE* on *RE*tarde d'une heure et en *AV*ril on *AV*ance d'une heure.

​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et si vous osiez porter une horloge de gare au poignet ?
> 
> Rien de bien nouveau et rondes elles sont plus jolies : Montres de gare CFF de Mondaine - SBB
> ... et elles font moins souvent grève !



198 Francs 
C’est pas donné !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Changement d'heure aujourd'hui. Petit moyen mnémotechnique pour se souvenir de la manip à faire : heure d'hiver en octobre et hausse d'été en avril.
> 
> En octob*RE* on *RE*tarde d'une heure et en *AV*ril on *AV*ance d'une heure.
> 
> ​


Tu allumes l’iPhone et hop, tu as la nouvelle heure


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 198 Francs
> C’est pas donné !



C'est moin cher qu'un :


ecatomb a dit:


> Tu allumes l’iPhone et hop, tu as la nouvelle heure



Y'a pas que sur cet engin qu'il y a l'heure...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Y'a pas que sur cet engin qu'il y a l'heure...



Bah oui 
Il y a l’Apple Watch


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah oui
> Il y a l’Apple Watch



Beaucoup trop cher pour toi !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Beaucoup trop cher pour toi !



https://forums.macg.co/threads/montrez-nous-votre-apple-watch.1314253/page-8#post-13457747


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2019)

A 67 ans, une femme devient «la plus vieille jeune maman» de Chine


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2019)

Un violon de près de 300 000 euros oublié dans un train


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Octobre 2019)

Objet perdu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2019)

VIDEO. Japon : le château de Shuri, classé au patrimoine mondial de l'Unesco, ravagé par un incendie
					

"L'ensemble des principaux bâtiments ont entièrement brûlé", a déclaré un responsable des pompiers. L'origine du sinistre n'est pas encore connue.




					mobile.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## subsole (31 Octobre 2019)

Aux âmes bien nées, la valeur n'attend point le nombre des années


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2019)

Tais-toi, rame… et l'Europe n'est pas loin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2019)

Enfin une innovation utile : Mesdames, je vous présente le « pisse-debout »


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2019)

Des pièces de la Monnaie de Paris à l'effigie de Johnny


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Novembre 2019)

Métro, Macron à Rouen... Attention aux intox de la semaine
					

Soyez forts contre les fausses nouvelles




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2019)

Napoléon : le général Gudin identifié par des analyses ADN


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2019)

Feu la concubine
"_Il ne faut pas trop pleurer sur le rigorisme de McDonald’s. Que le patron du burger ait été renvoyé pour une liaison consentie avec un(e) membre de son personnel a des avantages. Certes, c’est encore une vieille tradition dans la vie des entreprises qui est mise à mal. Mais (quelle chance !) les deux tourtereaux n’ont plus à manger des hamburgers lors de leurs dîners câlins. Rien ne les y obligeait. C’était juste un devoir moral. Après tout le renoncement au sacro-saint sandwich vaut bien une mise à pied sexuelle. Encore que le moralisme de McDo soit à géométrie variable. Une de ses publicités montre un jeune homme acheter un burger. On sent qu’une idylle s’esquisse avec la vendeuse. Là, pas de souci. Du moment qu’on est client, comme dit la pub, on peut venir comme on est._"

M. Schiffres © l'Opinion


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2019)

Mouai. Tout le monde met cela sur le compte du puritanisme mais il s'agit surtout d'une question de règlement. Il connaissait la règle, il était le patron. Il l'a enfreint.

Cette règle qui procède moins du puritanisme anglo-saxon que de la judiciarisation de la société étasunienne.

Car enfin, qu'un patron entretienne une relation "suivie" avec un subordonné ne pose pas de problème tant que cette relation ne donne pas lieu à du favoritisme et surtout tant qu'elle est "consentie" c'est-à-dire dans les faits tant que l'idylle bas son plein. Car voilà que l'amour s'en va et que vient la plainte pour harcèlement. Sans parler des collègues qui pourraient eux aussi trouver à redire via avocat interposé concernant les promotions canapé.

Le règlement protège la société et le patron doit être exemplaire. Celui-là a failli.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2019)

Des chaussures en or


----------



## subsole (5 Novembre 2019)

C'est ce qui s'appelle _marcher_ sur l'or ..............


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2019)

subsole a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'appelle _marcher_ sur l'or ..............



Visiblement, ça ne vaut pas une bonne paire de New Balance.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Novembre 2019)

C'est Gratos


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Novembre 2019)

Compter jusqu'à 100 en France vu par un américain...
(interdit aux suisses et aux belges, quoique).




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=734217593700826


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Novembre 2019)

À vote bon cœur messieurs dames ? ou on a déjà donné ?

Ils m'étonneront toujours à Levallois-Perret. Une sorte micro-climat social, judiciaire et moral.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2019)

Coincée dans un bunker soviétique, une colonie de fourmis se convertit au cannibalisme pour survivre


----------



## pouppinou (7 Novembre 2019)

La lumière fût et Dieu est apparu... C'est juste l'affaire d'un hacker finalement cette histoire de Dieu ?!

1 - La théorie
2 - La pratique basique, courte distance
3 - La pratique longue distance
4 - La pratique  camouflée...

Bon et bien si vos objets vous parlent ou fonctionnent tout seul vous saurez que Dieu n'y est pour rien dans l'histoire (quoique ), et que c'est peut-être votre voisin Robert  qui s'amuse...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2019)

Simone de Beauvoir nous aurait menti ? christopher-dummitt-un-historien-canadien-fait-son-mea-culpa-sur-la-question-des-gender-studies-et-sur-ses-travaux


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2019)

Emmanuel a une crise d'intelligence (ça lui prend parfois, comme Rantanplan).

Par contre, Angela s'installe dans le gâtisme. Elle tremble encore la prussienne ?


----------



## patlek (7 Novembre 2019)

Ceux qui pensent que la Terre est plate ont désormais leur convention
					

Le mouvement des « platistes » prend de plus en plus d'ampleur grâce aux réseaux sociaux




					www.20minutes.fr
				




Ha bah... si la terre s' était une boule, l' eau tiendrait pas dessus, ha bah ouais... et les pingouins au pole sud, il tomberait, et ouais , et ouais... et ouais!!!
si çà c" est pas des preuves.... et ouais.. et ouais...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2019)

​Petite chose , grande conséquence


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Novembre 2019)

Grande ignorance, piqûre de rappel: confondre un bourdon et un frelon... Ces jeunes devraient mieux suivre leurs cours de science-nat ! Un bourdon n'a jamais fait de mal à personne, mais avec tous leurs jeux sur tél et tablettes ils ne distinguent pas la vraie vie de l'artifice.


----------



## Berthold (7 Novembre 2019)

Nouvoul a dit:


> […]confondre un bourdon et un frelon...[…]


Bah… J’en connais plein qui confondent pingouins et manchots…


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2019)

Des scientifiques découvrent les accords magiques de la pop


----------



## Romuald (8 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des scientifiques découvrent les accords magiques de la pop


Ca fait quand même quelques siècles que la musique dite classique - les modulations, la sensible, toussa toussa, sans parler du 'diabolus in musica' - puis plus récemment le jazz, entre autre avec sa note bleue, le savent et l'utilisent. Donc que la pop fasse la même chose, rien d'étonnant.
Ces scientifiques, ce sont ceux qui ont inventé le fil à couper le beurre ou redécouvert l'eau chaude ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2019)

Le méga chantier du principal bâtiment d'Iter s'achèveLe consortium mené par Vinci a terminé ce jeudi le gros oeuvre du complexe tokamak de 23.000 tonnes sur le site de Cadarache. Le bâtiment sera livré en mars prochain pour un premier essai de ce prototype de réacteur capable de produire une énergie similaire à celle du soleil en 2025.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le méga chantier du principal bâtiment d'Iter s'achèveLe consortium mené par Vinci a terminé ce jeudi le gros oeuvre du complexe tokamak de 23.000 tonnes sur le site de Cadarache. Le bâtiment sera livré en mars prochain pour un premier essai de ce prototype de réacteur capable de produire une énergie similaire à celle du soleil en 2025.


Ça fait de moi un rabat-joie de penser que dépenser tout ce fric pour ne savoir que dans 25 ans si c'est viable est une funeste enculerie ?


----------



## pouppinou (9 Novembre 2019)

Après l'immortalité 2.0 via les spectacles par hologrammes, voici l'immortalité 2.1 où l'utilisation des images numériques permet de continuer à faire tourner un acteur même après sa mort, non pas pour quelques plans mais pour tout un film.
Et c'est ni plus ni moins que l'icône James Dean qui pourra ainsi tourner son 4e film.
Finding Jack


----------



## peyret (9 Novembre 2019)

Et pourtant ce n'est pas du Nutella !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Novembre 2019)

Ah? Le terrain de ma piscine ne m'appartient pas? C'est pas grave, vendez-le moi!


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2019)

La Belgique à table


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ah? Le terrain de ma piscine ne m'appartient pas? C'est pas grave, vendez-le moi!



C’est bien connu : on n’est jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Novembre 2019)

Pervers au ministère
Sérieux ?
Et il n'y a jamais eu personne pour lui tabasser la tronche ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pervers au ministère
> Sérieux ?
> Et il n'y a jamais eu personne pour lui tabasser la tronche ?



Non. Ils ont préféré laisser pisser.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2019)

Gare aux gâteaux :   Saint-Etienne : elle meurt étranglée par son robot multi-cuiseur


----------



## patlek (11 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Gare aux gâteaux :   Saint-Etienne : elle meurt étranglée par son robot multi-cuiseur



C' est le début de terminator, la révolte des machines.


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Gare aux gâteaux :   Saint-Etienne : elle meurt étranglée par son robot multi-cuiseur


C'était un foulard pas un voile ! Ouf !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2019)

Un homme suspecté d'avoir agressé sexuellement une femme de 96 ans à Nancy
					

Il a été supris dans la chambre de cette pensionnaire d'un Ehpad




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Un homme suspecté d'avoir agressé sexuellement une femme de 96 ans à Nancy
> 
> 
> Il a été supris dans la chambre de cette pensionnaire d'un Ehpad
> ...


Thebig , arrête un peu tes bêtises , c'est plus de ton âge


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Novembre 2019)

Ah! Ces gens de "gôche", toujours prompts à nous faire la morale.









						L'actrice Anémone possédait des comptes en Suisse
					

VIDÉO. L'administration fédérale demande aux héritiers de l'ancienne comédienne du Splendid, connue pour ses positions anticapitalistes, de se faire connaître.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Novembre 2019)

Un poisson au «visage humain» terrifie les internautes (vidéo)
					

Les images d’un poisson un peu étrange fait le tour du web et terrifient les internautes.




					www.sudinfo.be


----------



## subsole (12 Novembre 2019)

Ils en font beaucoup pour une pauvre carpe Koi les gens ne connaissent plus rien et s'ennuient


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Novembre 2019)

C'est en Chine, pas étonnant l'eau doit être tellement saine


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Novembre 2019)

Une nouvelle souris bien pratique !








						8BitDo lance une souris pour les nostalgiques de la NES (qui n'a pas l'air pratique)
					

Le célèbre accessoiriste 8BitDo vient de lancer une nouvelle souris reprenant les codes de la NES. L'ergonomie semble cependant... discutable.




					www.frandroid.com


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Novembre 2019)

Si ça peut intéresser : https://www.journaldugeek.com/2019/11/12/achat-groupe-box-internet-a-vie/


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2019)

Et pourquoi pas un peu d'hirudothérapie ?

Le laboratoire français qui fournit des milliers de sangsues aux hôpitaux


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Novembre 2019)

Exemple à ne pas suivre Trop forts !








						ZATAZ   » Cybersécurité : Faites ce que je dis… pas ce que je fais!
					






					www.zataz.com


----------



## patlek (13 Novembre 2019)

C' est confiirmé par France Info!!!!

Si certains avaient des doutes; "wwwoooaaaa... attends, j' y touche pas, on sait pas trop ce que c' est..." Et bien: ils ont tort!!!!!!!
France Info nous le confirme:

C' EST DE LA BONNE!!!!!!









						Cocaïne sur la façade atlantique : "La pureté des produits" indique que la drogue "vient directement" d'Amérique latine analyse un spécialiste
					

Plus de 760 kilos de drogue ont été découverts dans des ballots, sur les plages du littoral atlantique depuis un mois.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




France Info, voilà un média d' infos utiles..!


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Exemple à ne pas suivre Trop forts !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ÉnORme !

Après ça, confiez-leurs vos données…


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2019)

Une montre de 28 millions d'euros


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Novembre 2019)

Moins chère, mais moins...une fantaisie disons.








						PSG - Le prince du Qatar pose avec une montre estampillée PSG à 1M€
					

La pose est anodine, c'est une image de profil les bras croisés. D'apparence rien de notable sur la dernière publication de Khalifa Bin Hamad, prince du




					www.sportune.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2019)

Et si le séisme près de Montélimar était d'origine humaine ?


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2019)

Petite baignade en voiture


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2019)

Un morceau de fusée dans le ciel de Lyon


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2019)

Un futur TheBig : À neuf ans, Laurent Simons va bientôt commencer son doctorat


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2019)

Incroyable mais vrai !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2019)

Retour à l’envoyeur


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Novembre 2019)

Apple Store
https://www.tomsguide.fr/apple-store-photo-sexy-dune-cliente-volee-employe-licencie/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Apple Store
> https://www.tomsguide.fr/apple-store-photo-sexy-dune-cliente-volee-employe-licencie/



Avec un employé qui s’appelle Nic, elle aurait dû se méfier.


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Novembre 2019)

J'y avais pas pensé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un futur TheBig : À neuf ans, Laurent Simons va bientôt commencer son doctorat


Pfffff ! Moi à 9 ans je faisais toujours pipi au lit ...


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Novembre 2019)

Un sujet souvent abordé sur le forum :  https://www.zataz.com/faux-bloqueurs-pubs/


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Novembre 2019)

Quelqu'un ici dans la liste ? 
Bon les Belges sont largement en tête








						ZATAZ   » Prostitution : Fuite de données pour Hookers. 1 500 Français concernés
					






					www.zataz.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pfffff ! Moi à 9 ans je faisais toujours pipi au lit ...



C'est à cet âge que je donnais mon premier baiser à une fille...

... elle s'appelait Annick et c'était en haut d'un toboggan !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2019)

Airbus va devoir réparer cet avion à cause “d’une odeur de chaussette mouillée”


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2019)

Nos 80 km/h font un peu petit : Une étoile flashée à plus de 6,5 millions de km/h, un record absolu


----------



## Jura39 (16 Novembre 2019)

_Crocodile Dundee est de retour !_


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Novembre 2019)

Piano OnePlus
actualite-875943-insolite-oneplus-assemble-piano-base-17-oneplus-7t-pro.html


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2019)

Mais où va le monde ????? 

Nos charentaises en miettes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2019)

La curiosité est un vilain défaut : Seine-Maritime : une douzaine de vaches tuées par un train


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Novembre 2019)

Sacrée appli   








						Avec FaceApp, il découvre qu’il aura la même tête de con que son père
					

Lyon – C’est pendant son job d’été qu’Hugo, 22 ans, a eu une révélation. Il est 8h ce matin, quand il utilise l’application FaceApp selon lui pour « faire marrer les collègues ». Mais sa vie ne sera plus jamais comme avant.




					www.legorafi.fr


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2019)

C'est le Gorafi, hein…


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2019)

Le meilleur journal d’info de la presse écrite !
Que du bonheur.
Un peu de détente dans ce monde de brutes.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2019)

Un découvert sans importance* *


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2019)

Des sangliers volent 20000 €


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Je poste ici car cela concerne directement ce sujet.
Voilà je me pose la question suivante : comment faites vous pour écrire une phrase orange "cliquable" qui ouvre
directement l'article ? Moi je fais un copier-coller du lien.
Je sais pas faire, si un spécialiste pouvait m'apprendre cette manip et bien merci d'avance lui.
J'espère avoir été assez explicite


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Novembre 2019)

Via cette option:


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2019)

Ah, merci pour ta rapidité et l'explication
Je vais expérimenter ça...


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2019)

Réconciliation


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2019)

Youpi , j'ai encore appris quelque chose


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je poste ici car cela concerne directement ce sujet.
> Voilà je me pose la question suivante : comment faites vous pour écrire une phrase orange "cliquable" qui ouvre
> directement l'article ? Moi je fais un copier-coller du lien.
> ...


Salut

Tu écrit ton texte  , ensuite tu le selectionne
tu clic sur les deux anneaux 
Tu insert ton lien 
et voila


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Novembre 2019)

Merci, regardes #732


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Novembre 2019)

Un pont en moins ...


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Qui veut déposer son CV ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Qui veut déposer son CV ?


C'est pour être plus efficace, la preuve :


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Novembre 2019)

Wouah tu sors cette pub aujourd'hui tu prends perpète


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2019)

Ils ont pas osé mettre un dépôt plus au nord que Paris, parce qu'au nord c'est la Bière !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2019)

Une religieuse est refusée pour port du voile


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Novembre 2019)

Lavage "auto"


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une religieuse est refusée pour port du voile


Étrange histoire.

Je pensais que l'Église disposait de ses propres établissements. Et puis, une religieuse vit le plus souvent cloitrée, cela suit une règle, entourée de ses sœurs. Elle est "mariée" à Jésus. Pas clair.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Novembre 2019)

Annonce immobilière


----------



## PJG (19 Novembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Lavage "auto"


Je n'ai pas trouvé le bouton "Essorage" sur la machine.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Novembre 2019)

Le saviez-vous ?


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Novembre 2019)

Attention, on se retient pas !


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Attention, on se retient pas !



Instructif.


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Novembre 2019)

Police Ferroviaire !


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Novembre 2019)

Alors on se mesure ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Police Ferroviaire !


Génial ! Je sais maintenant ce que je peux répondre aux solliciteurs "de toute nature".


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Novembre 2019)

Oui mais il va falloir une explication de texte pour te faire comprendre


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

Des liasses de billets sur les trottoirs d'un village anglais


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des liasses de billets sur les trottoirs d'un village anglais


Je me demande franchement si je ramènerais la liasse aux flics dans pareille situation.
Je crois que oui.
Saleté d'éducation.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

Greta Thunberg âgée de plus de 100 ans ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Novembre 2019)

Pologne: le concert du Nouvel An déplacé pour laisser les ours dormir tranquilles


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2019)

Une drôle de proposition de travail !


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)

On est plus chez soi aux States !


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Novembre 2019)

Grace à nous


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2019)

Coldplay annule sa tournée pour sauver la planète


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Novembre 2019)

Une petite ballade !


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Novembre 2019)

Pourriez prétendre a devenir Mister France ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2019)

50 000 € de chocolat Milka volé


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Novembre 2019)

Oh non pas ça !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2019)

La grande pyramide de Khéops abrite un nouveau mystère


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 50 000 € de chocolat Milka volé



La manifestation de marmottes est prévue pour quand ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La grande pyramide de Khéops abrite un nouveau mystère


Une belle ouverture


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Novembre 2019)

Perles de Miss France


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2019)

Des centaines de tonnes de munitions « oubliées » au fond du lac Léman


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Novembre 2019)

Mais la Suisse n'était pas censée être neutre ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2019)

Samedi dans Sud-Ouest



​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais la Suisse n'était pas censée être neutre ?


Mais avec une Armée , et pleins d'abris antiatomique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Novembre 2019)

Attention, chien méchant


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Novembre 2019)

Que penser de ça ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Novembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (24 Novembre 2019)

Impossible de me faire une idée et d'avoir  un avis plausible et cohérent sur le sens de ce "cadeau".
Ça me turlupine les quelques neurones qu'il me reste


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2019)

Des vêtements en poils de chiens et chats


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

Un préservatif... pour les verres


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un préservatif... pour les verres


Comment protège-t-on le verre entre le moment où il est servi et le moment où on le capote ?
Et si le mec qui verse le ghb c'est le serveur ?
Quel connard aura l'idée d'inventer un pipette pour verser directement le ghb par la paille ?
Bref, c'est pas encore gagné, quoi.
Même si on peut saluer l'idée, tout de même.


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2019)

Il faut qu'ils retournent habiter à la ville !


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2019)

Ça sentait plus le sapin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2019)

Un Indien se fait retirer un rein aussi gros qu'une boule de bowling


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2019)

Et les autres, non ?


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Novembre 2019)

Bon à savoir !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2019)

Prenez 60 jours de vacances en 2020


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Novembre 2019)

En voilà une info intéressante


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2019)

En Russie, les vaches ont elles aussi droit à leur masque de réalité virtuelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2019)

Dons de corps à la science : un charnier au coeur de Paris


----------



## Jura39 (27 Novembre 2019)

Une disquette signée par Steve Jobs sera vendue aux enchères


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Novembre 2019)

Ah la vache Russe !


----------



## PJG (27 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une disquette signée par Steve Jobs sera vendue aux enchères


Et une 5 "1/4, c'est combien ?


----------



## PJG (27 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En Russie, les vaches ont elles aussi droit à leur masque de réalité virtuelle





nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah la vache Russe !


@ *nicomarcos *Il faudrait penser à lire les autres messages avant de poster le tien.


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Novembre 2019)

Désolé et au revoir , merci pour ce moment  
A plus jamais !


----------



## PJG (27 Novembre 2019)

Ne soit pas *vacher*, revient.


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Novembre 2019)

On  a pas droit à l'erreur, trop vindicatif, c'est bon !


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Ne soit pas *vacher*, revient.


Non du tout, une journée harassante de boulot, j'étais un peu à cran, je voulais juste me détendre, mais bon tu as raison
je faire attention maintenant.
C'est vache !


----------



## PJG (28 Novembre 2019)

Pas fâché, ouf, j'ai eu peur.


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Novembre 2019)

Pas du tout , je le prends pour moi  
A+ pour d'autres actus amusantes, mais : je vais faire attention


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Novembre 2019)

Alors ça faut se l'imprimer avant achat !


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Novembre 2019)

Faut pas emmerder mamie.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2019)

Il jetait des seaux d'excréments sur les passants


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2019)

hb222222 a dit:


> Je prends un avion dans quelques heures ; je passerai peut-être faire un tour sur le Comptoir ce week-end, depuis Moscou.





TimeCapsule a dit:


> En Russie, les vaches ont elles aussi droit à leur masque de réalité virtuelle



Pourrais-tu, à l'occasion de ce voyage, faire un reportage sur le sujet ?

Les posteurs t'en seraient reconnaissants


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2019)

Un couvent qui ferme à cause d’une histoire d’amour


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2019)

Bug chez McDonald's


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Novembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Alors ça faut se l'imprimer avant achat !


Oh! Gasp! What a fail !

J'aime bien le _Le personnel administratif demanderait une augmentation avant de s’en servir_.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2019)

Un arrêté pour obliger la neige à tomber


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un arrêté pour obliger la neige à tomber


Il me semble que quelqu'un y avait déjà pensé il y a quelques années. Sans succès si je me rappelle bien.


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un arrêté pour obliger la neige à tomber


M'étonnerait pas qu'il double avec une lettre au père Noël pour avoir de la neige au moins pour le réveillon.
_Encore faut-il que le satané vieux barbu lise ses lettres. Moi ça fait 20 ans que je demande une Porsche, 20 ans, et je ne l'ai toujours pas eue. C'est à se demander s'il existe._


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2019)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Moi ça fait 20 ans que je demande une Porsche



Il suffit de ne pas trop être exigeant...





​


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il suffit de ne pas trop être exigeant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu n'es qu'un vil plagiaire :
Le post
La réponse


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2019)

Black Friday : pourquoi c'est une semaine terrible pour votre boîte mail


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Novembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Black Friday : pourquoi c'est une semaine terrible pour votre boîte mail



Ce gouvernement n'a donc rien d'autre à foutre qu'à venir nous emmerder jusque dans notre boîte mail.


----------



## patlek (29 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu n'es qu'un vil plagiaire :
> Le post
> La réponse




J' ai moins cher, presque gratuit;


----------



## Jura39 (29 Novembre 2019)

Il fabrique son propre hélicoptère


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu n'es qu'un vil plagiaire


Je n'avais pas vu ton post chez Vroum-vroum, par contre, parfois les grands esprits se rencontrent


----------



## patlek (29 Novembre 2019)

*RRRRRHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!*
*
J' EN AI RAS LE BOL DE L' ISOLATION A 1 EURO! 
*
*RAS LE BOL TOTAL!!!!*


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> *RRRRRHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!*
> Pétage de plomb



Dans le cas particulier de l'austérité présente, je te recommande de réorganiser certaines matrices pertinentes, même si ce n'est pas facile. Quoi qu'on dise concernant la restriction présente, il est préférable de caractériser toutes les modalités optimales, en prenant toutes les précautions qui s'imposent. Surtout s'agissant de l'isolation à un euro. Tant que durera la crise contextuelle, il est nécessaire de prendre en compte la simultanéité des ouvertures pertinentes, parce que la nature a horreur du vide. Avec la fragilité que tu peux constater, il t'es nécessaire d'expérimenter la simultanéité des options opportunes, pour le futur. Nonobstant la dualité de ta situation intrinsèque, il te faut de toute urgence réorganiser systématiquement les hypothèses draconiennes, parce que les mêmes causes produisent les mêmes effets.   

© Pipotron à peine modifié


----------



## patlek (29 Novembre 2019)

L' isolation a 1 euro va me pousser au suicide!!


Quand çà a commencé, il y a 4 / 5 mois... j' ai pas trop preté attention..mais maintenant, j' en suis rendu a des fois 2 fois par jour!!!!
Et j' ai aucune idée quand çà va s' arrêter...

Maintenant quand je décroche mon téléphone, je dis meme plus "allo?"; je dis " Alors je vous prévient, si c' est pour' isolation a 1 euro, c' est meme pas la peine" quelque soit qui' appelle...


----------



## patlek (29 Novembre 2019)

Tiens... 

Il y a une heure, démarchage téléphonique "isolation a 1 euro"... 

Il y a juste 5 minutes... "Allo, monsieur... , bonjour, service de l' habitat.... ' ben voyons...pfffflllllllllll.... 

çà semble être sans fin.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Novembre 2019)

Faut pas dire allo, ça déclenche le robot qui transfère l'appel. Si tu veux tu décroches en silence et si c'est une personne qui veut vraiment te parler, normalement devant le silence c'est elle qui va dire allo. Si c'est une conversation qui t'intéresse, ok, si c'est un isolateur à un euro qui connait le coup, là tu peux l'envoyer se faire enpapaouter chez les zombies. Chez moi les n° s'affichent, il mettent même des robot sur des 06 les enffff... Si tu décroche sans rien dire, ça raccroche au bout de 5 secondes. En faisant des recherches, j'ai vu qu'il y a des boîtes qui vendent le système sur 06. Ça permet d'appeler 10 n° en même temps et de répondre au premier qui dit allo...


----------



## patlek (29 Novembre 2019)

Là, c' était pas des robots. 

J' ai aussi les coups de téléphone, tu dcroches, tu dis allo.. rien... rien...et ensuite avec une voix qui frise l' ironie: "goodbye" et çà raccroche.


----------



## PJG (29 Novembre 2019)

Je suis en train de lire vos messages et je viens d'avoir un coup de téléphone, vous savez de qui ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2019)

Pour un coup de pied au c*l impérial : Une paire de bottes portées par Napoléon cédée à plus de 117.000 euros


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2019)

PJG a dit:


> Je suis en train de lire vos messages et je viens d'avoir un coup de téléphone, vous savez de qui ?



Ce n'est que le premier d'une (très) longue série : Un homme en garde à vue après avoir harcelé la police 5300 fois


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> *RRRRRHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!*
> 
> *J' EN AI RAS LE BOL DE L' ISOLATION A 1 EURO! *
> 
> *RAS LE BOL TOTAL!!!!*


Avoues : tu espérais qu'elle serait à 0,5 roros pour le blaquefrailledai et tu es déçu.


----------



## PJG (29 Novembre 2019)

Mon isolation est prévu pour le 6 décembre et pas pour 1€... 
Ce sont les souris qui vont faire la gueule.


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2019)

Deux hommes +avion+ traversent une montagne à 400 km/h


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2019)

Star Wars version kabuki

De ce que j’ai lu ailleurs, Georges Lucas s’est beaucoup inspiré du kabuki pour créer la saga Stae Wars.


----------



## boninmi (30 Novembre 2019)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Dans le cas particulier de l'austérité présente, je te recommande de réorganiser certaines matrices pertinentes, même si ce n'est pas facile. Quoi qu'on dise concernant la restriction présente, il est préférable de caractériser toutes les modalités optimales, en prenant toutes les précautions qui s'imposent. Surtout s'agissant de l'isolation à un euro. Tant que durera la crise contextuelle, il est nécessaire de prendre en compte la simultanéité des ouvertures pertinentes, parce que la nature a horreur du vide. Avec la fragilité que tu peux constater, il t'es nécessaire d'expérimenter la simultanéité des options opportunes, pour le futur. Nonobstant la dualité de ta situation intrinsèque, il te faut de toute urgence réorganiser systématiquement les hypothèses draconiennes, parce que les mêmes causes produisent les mêmes effets.
> 
> © Pipotron à peine modifié


Tout dépend de l'intérêt de la chose par rapport à l'idée qu'on s'en fait.


----------



## loustic (30 Novembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Avoues : tu espérais qu'elle serait à 0,5 roros pour le blaquefrailledai et tu es déçu.


Si le blaquefrailledai ne convient pas, on peut essayer le white spirit


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2019)

Il vole 43 plaquettes de beurre


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2019)

Une paire de bottes portées par Napoléon cédée à plus de 117.000 €


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour un coup de pied au c*l impérial : Une paire de bottes portées par Napoléon cédée à plus de 117.000 euros





Jura39 a dit:


> Une paire de bottes portées par Napoléon cédée à plus de 117.000 €


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2019)

Un automobiliste parvient à parcourir un million de kilomètres avec sa Model S


----------



## Romuald (1 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un automobiliste parvient à parcourir un million de kilomètres avec sa Model S


...en changeant deux fois les batteries et trois fois le moteur.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il vole 43 plaquettes de beurre


Un admirateur de Marlon Brando sans doute.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Décembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> ...en changeant deux fois les batteries et trois fois le moteur.


Oui.
En définitive, son seul record est d'avoir réussi à faire 470.000 bornes avec la dernière batterie.
Il veut pas une médaille, non plus ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> ...en changeant deux fois les batteries et trois fois le moteur.


Pour atteindre le million de kilomètres, le propriétaire de la Model S a dû changer *deux fois* la batterie.
Et pas de changement de moteur


----------



## Romuald (1 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et pas de changement de moteur


C'est pas ce que j'ai lu. C'est dit dans les commentaires, j'ai donc cherché un peu - les affirmations des commentaires étant souvent à prendre avec des pincettes, et l'info est reprise dans plusieurs articles, même si pas dans celui de 20'.  aussi
En tous cas c'est tout benèf, car batteries comme moteurs étaient encore garantis et pris en charge par Tesla


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

Institutrice et catcheuse : des parents saisissent le rectorat


----------



## PJG (2 Décembre 2019)

Une bonne baffe aux parents, c'est bien aussi.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Institutrice et catcheuse : des parents saisissent le rectorat



Mais dans quel monde vivons-nous ?  

Le catch est un spectacle, une pantomime de combat, qu'est-ce que ça peut faire ses loisirs si elle fait correctement son travail auprès des élèves ? Elle pourrait faire du théâtre et jouer une sorcière que cela serait pareil.

Là, nous apprenons qu'elle s'est mises en arrêt maladie ! C'est encore pour la Sécu.

Le rectorat ne pouvait pas lui foutre la paix et envoyer ces "parents" sur les roses ? Quelle bande cons !


----------



## PJG (2 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le rectorat ne pouvait pas lui foutre la paix et envoyer ces "parents" sur les roses ? Quelle bande de cons !


Tu as bien raison.
PJG marié depuis 43 ans à une institutrice.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Là, nous apprenons qu'elle s'est mises en arrêt maladie ! C'est encore pour la Sécu.



Ben voyons : quel est ce médecin "complaisant" ?

On comprend mieux le courroux de la Cour des Comptes : La charge de la Cour des comptes contre les insuffisances de l'État


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2019)

Envie d'ancienne base nucléaire américaine ?


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Décembre 2019)

PV new-tech !


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Décembre 2019)

Possible....


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

elle simule une maladie pour obtenir un meilleur siège dans l'avion


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

Il se faisait passer pour un pilote de ligne pour embarquer plus vite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2019)

Moshi moshi !









						Au Japon, un homme a été arrêté… pour avoir appelé 24 000 fois en deux ans le service client de son opérateur téléphonique - Furansu Japon
					

Cet homme a été arrêté après avoir passé plus de 24 000 appels à son service client, de manière ininterrompue ou presque.




					furansujapon.com


----------



## patlek (3 Décembre 2019)

2 appels aujourd'hui encore, pour "l' isolation a 1 euro"

J' en ai réellement marre. çà ne peut pas durer encore comme çà pendant plusieurs mois.
Va falloir que çà s'arrête.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> J' en ai réellement marre. çà ne peut pas durer encore comme çà pendant plusieurs mois. Va falloir que çà s'arrête.



Suffit de t'isoler : ça devrait faire l'affaire !


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2019)

Perso, j’ai mis un message sur mon fixe : "Vous êtes bien chez xxxx et xxxx, si on se connait appelez nous sur le portable ou bien laissez un message après le bip, pour les démarcheurs vous pouvez RACCROCHER".
Tranquille


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2019)

Ne pas se précipiter !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

Flashé à 247 km/h en tracteur


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2019)

Quand l'hopital se fout de la charité


----------



## PJG (3 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Perso, j’ai mis un message sur mon fixe : "Vous êtes bien chez xxxx et xxxx, si on se connait appelez nous sur le portable ou bien laissez un message après le bip, pour les démarcheurs vous pouvez RACCROCHER".
> Tranquille


Moi, j'ai fait un transfert sur le téléphone fixe de *patlek*.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2019)

Fluctuat nec mergiture aussi à Levallois-Perret.

Je lui trouve quand même un certain panache.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2019)

"Un Noël à Paris": un film canadien tourné à... Lyon


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Fluctuat nec mergiture aussi à Levallois-Perret.
> 
> Je lui trouve quand même un certain panache.



Moi, je trouve juste ça pathétique.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2019)

Alors là, trop fort le mec....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Décembre 2019)

Miam


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Miam



Ils sont vraiment grave ces vegans.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, je trouve juste ça pathétique.


Ce qui sera pathétique ce sont les gens qui vont les élire encore une fois s'ils arrivent jusqu'au bout de la procédure.

Le conseil municipal à La Santé. Pas pratique.

Tu crois qu'il peut inscrire ses codétenus sur les listes électorales de Levallois ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Ils sont vraiment grave ces vegans.


Un mouvement sectaire à visées totalitaires. Il faudrait mettre un terme à la publicité complaisante que leur accordent les médias mainstream.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce qui sera pathétique ce sont les gens qui vont les élire encore une fois s'ils arrivent jusqu'au bout de la procédure.
> 
> Le conseil municipal à La Santé. Pas pratique.
> 
> Tu crois qu'il peut inscrire ses codétenus sur les listes électorales de Levallois ?



On en a connu d’autres qui faisaient voter les morts.

Donc tout est possible.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Décembre 2019)

Rien d'amusant, juste un rappel :








						Samoa : un touriste provoque une épidémie de rougeole, 60 morts
					

Selon France Inter, un Néo-Zélandais aurait apporté le virus auprès d'une population dont seul un tiers est vacciné. Les enfants sont les premières victimes.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Décembre 2019)

STUPÉFIANT, non ?


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Décembre 2019)

Good job.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Décembre 2019)

La blague du jour.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Décembre 2019)

La gendarmerie se détend.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

Un SDF demande à rester en prison


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Décembre 2019)

Fini le toucher rectal !


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Décembre 2019)

La poste honorée.


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Décembre 2019)

Mais oui ça existe toujours.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais oui ça existe toujours.



#2 699



TimeCapsule a dit:


> C 'est même excellent !
> 
> ... et même tellement que j'en ai parlé aux aurores : #2 699
> 
> Merci à toi d'avoir contribué à l'instruction de ceux qui ont de la peine à trouver la sortie de leur lit !



Le monde appartient...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2019)

« Jusqu’à ce que la mort vous sépare ! »


----------



## boninmi (5 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> « Jusqu’à ce que la mort vous sépare ! »


Mes voisins sont morts à quelques heures d'intervalle . Bizarre que demotivateur n'en ait pas parlé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2019)

Chat perché


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Décembre 2019)

La blague du jour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2019)

boninmi a dit:


> Mes voisins sont morts à quelques heures d'intervalle . Bizarre que demotivateur n'en ait pas parlé.



C’est le genre de situation que je rencontre dans le cadre de mon travail.

Il arrive même que les 2 meurent le même jour.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2019)

Une femme revient à la vie après six heures d'arrêt cardiaque


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Décembre 2019)

ET téléphone maison


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2019)

1 300 € pour dormir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Décembre 2019)

Zut, je mets trop de temps pour m’endormir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Décembre 2019)

Mauvaise adresse


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Transformer le fer en or


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

la blague du jour


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Faire le plein avant.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2019)

La fin des urinoirs à la gare de Brest


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Transformer le fer en or


Mouai. En lisant l'article on comprend que la bactérie transforme l'or en or et le cuivre en cuivre. Comme les banquiers, elle ne prête qu'aux riches.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2019)

Champagne !

C'est bon avec le Homard.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Solide la boutique !


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Oh la vache !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Oh la vache !



Encore un coup des vegans !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Oh la vache !


C'est dommage, l'article ne dit rien de l'origine de la structure voutée. On rumine beaucoup dans l'archéologie.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Attention à vous.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

L'homme a tête Apple.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Apple Watch aux chiottes.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Complètement accro à Fortnite !


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

RRRRRHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!

J' EN AI RAS LE BOL DE L' ISOLATION A 1 EURO! 

RAS LE BOL TOTAL!!!!









						Démarchage téléphonique – Une condamnation pour l’exemple
					

Fin novembre, la société Futura Internationale, spécialisée dans l’isolation thermique, était condamnée par la Cnil (Commission nationale de l’informatique et des libertés) à une amende de 500 000 €…




					www.quechoisir.org


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2019)

Brest : la SNCF supprime les urinoirs au nom de l'égalité hommes-femme...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2019)

Des candidats : Une banane qui vaut de l'or.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Quand la gendarme rie.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

C'est pas risible ?


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Attention ne mourrez pas le week-end.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Attention ne mourrez pas le week-end.



#4 312


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

J'ai pas de chance avec toi 
Regardes le sujet "question de participation..." si tu m'as encore devancé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> J'ai pas de chance avec toi
> Regardes le sujet "question de participation..." si tu m'as encore devancé.



Déjà vu... et répondu !


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

En pleine forme le Vétéran


----------



## aCLR (7 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Brest : la SNCF supprime les urinoirs au nom de l'égalité hommes-femme...


Au lieu d'ajouter des pisses debout jetables, diront certain·e·s.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Décembre 2019)

La blague du jour


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La blague du jour


C'est une actualité amusante ou insolite ?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des candidats : Une banane qui vaut de l'or.


Elle ne vaut plus grand chose aujourd'hui


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est une actualité amusante ou insolite ?



Du vécu !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

C'est déjà Noël !!


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle ne vaut plus grand chose aujourd'hui


Toute l'escroquerie de l'art contemporain dévoilée dans cette histoire. La banane sera remplacée. C'est l'idée qui constitue l'œuvre. Ben voyons...

Je me demande quel est le crétin qui a dépensé plus de 100 000 dollars dans une banane et un bout de scotch ?

Et l'autre qui bouffe la banane pour se rendre intéressant et ose se définir comme un artiste. Tout aussi con. C'est dans le cul qu'il devait se la mettre.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Décembre 2019)

Voisins trop bruyants ?


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Décembre 2019)

Mauvais choix.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mauvais choix.


Mais bon pays.

En France, elle serait en prison.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2019)

La Seine en paddle au petit matin


----------



## patlek (9 Décembre 2019)

mmmmmrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhhhhhhh....









						Star Wars IX : Disney met en garde les épileptiques
					

Dans un communiqué, le studio a annoncé que certaines scènes du film qui sortira le 18 décembre contiendront de longs passages de lumières clignotantes et appelle à la prudence.




					fr.yahoo.com
				




mmmrrrrr... çà me donne une idée de blague a faire...

"Les trois étapes sont: rester avec la victime et chronométrer la crise..."

Faudrat pas oublier le chronomètre... l' idéal ce serait d' avoir un groupe..; et d' établir des records à battre...


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Décembre 2019)




----------



## nicomarcos (10 Décembre 2019)

Chronopost.
Désolé je corrige mon post précédent, avec l'iPhone je me suis emmêlé les pinceaux


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Décembre 2019)

Chiens VS loups


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Décembre 2019)

Et la blague du jour.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Décembre 2019)

Naissance Geek !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Naissance Geek !



La PMA 2.0, somme toute !


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Décembre 2019)

On y arrive


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> On y arrive



Un  gros progrès pour les femmes : avoir un enfant sans les vergetures après 40 ans !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un  gros progrès pour les femmes : avoir un enfant sans les vergetures après 40 ans !


T'aimes la SF ?
Si oui, je te conseille la _Saga Vorkosigan_ de Loïs McMaster-Bujold. Réplicateur utérin (les femmes n'ont plus besoin d'accoucher, ni même de se soucier de la ménopause), manipulations génétiques diverses, clonage, changement de sexe, de corps, etc., avec toutes les implications sociales en découlant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'aimes la SF ?
> Si oui, je te conseille la _Saga Vorkosigan_ de Loïs McMaster-Bujold. Réplicateur utérin (les femmes n'ont plus besoin d'accoucher, ni même de se soucier de la ménopause), manipulations génétiques diverses, clonage, changement de sexe, de corps, etc., avec toutes les implications sociales en découlant.



Vaut mieux éviter de te lire avant de passer à table...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

Infidèle, il est trahi par sa montre connectée


----------



## boninmi (11 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Infidèle, il est trahi par sa montre connectée


Forcément, la montre s'appelle FitBit


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

Donne " Glouton l'Hyppo "


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2019)

La blague du jour


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Infidèle, il est trahi par sa montre connectée


Infidèle de 4h01 à 4h03... Un sportif, quoi !


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2019)

Ou bien éjaculateur précoce


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2019)

Tenue inappropriée


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Décembre 2019)

Bien éduquer sa fille !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2019)

En pleine grève des transports, une femme accouche dans le RER


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

Un enfant surdoué


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2019)

Un avion attend l'ouverture de l'aéroport


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un avion attend l'ouverture de l'aéroport



Tant que ce n'est pas celui de Le chantier du nouvel aéroport de Berlin s'achèvera-t-il un ...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2019)

Une belle prime de fin d’année


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une belle prime de fin d’année



Ou les horreurs du capitalisme !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Décembre 2019)

2024 : le surf sera à Teahupoo !


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Décembre 2019)

La blague du jour


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Décembre 2019)

Idée cadeau noël.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2019)

Un loup à Caluire ?


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Décembre 2019)

Merci (pour une fois) Patron !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Merci (pour une fois) Patron !


Déjà cité, post # 946


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Décembre 2019)

Toutes mes confuses, j'avais pas vu


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Décembre 2019)

A installer !
Perso je l'ai depuis qu'il est sorti, j'approuve ça marche


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2019)

Le dernier vendeur de journaux à la criée de Paris prend sa retraite


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le dernier vendeur de journaux à la criée de Paris prend sa retraite



Bel article hommage à une époque qui s'éteint où est notamment évoquée la figure du Professeur Choron, trop méconnu aujourd'hui et surtout escamoté par les escrocs de "Charlie".

Je vous conseille le livre de Denis Robert, _Mohicans_, qui retrace la vraie histoire de Charlie Hebdo et comment il fut volé à ses deux fondateurs.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2019)

Il se déguise pour passer le permis de conduire à la place de sa mère


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2019)

Pour la première fois, des femmes vont conduire le métro à Moscou


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Décembre 2019)

Une coquille qui veut tout dire


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Décembre 2019)

C'est pas une coquille, c'est une ommission...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Décembre 2019)

L'isolation, c'est top


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Décembre 2019)

Refurbished ?

Attention, il pourrait y avoir quelques rayures et marques d'usure.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

Des milliers de « poissons pénis »sur une plage


----------



## peyret (15 Décembre 2019)

https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2019/...ac-efficacement-et-en-toute-simplicite-110629

C'est de la pub ou quoi ?   

Je croyais que pour "nettoyer" un mac il suffisait d'un sopalin.....

(il ne fait pas partie des macpaw.... ?)
ou un contrat de pub avec macg ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Décembre 2019)

peyret a dit:


> C'est de la pub ou quoi ?


Ben oui.

Quand il y a le petit porte voix en regarde du titre, c'est une annonce publicitaire. C'est même écrit : Article sponsorisé

Il faut bien que ce logiciel serve à quelque chose. Là, il rapporte des biftons à MacG. La seule utilité que je lui reconnaisse.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Décembre 2019)

Infiniti vend une Tesla à un client


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Décembre 2019)

Oups! Mauvais destinataire


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2019)

3 spécialistes pour résoudre une grave, très grave question, et ainsi éviter une TERRIBLE erreur


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2019)

A cause des grèves, François Hollande n'a pas eu son brevet des collèges


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> A cause des grèves, François Hollande n'a pas eu son brevet des collèges





TimeCapsule a dit:


> François Hollande révèle qu'il n'a pas eu le brevet
> Et depuis quand on aurait besoin du BEPC pour conduire un pédalo ?



​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2019)

Les vaches portent des pulls de Noël


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2019)

Devenez châtelain pour 50 €


----------



## Jura39 (17 Décembre 2019)

"uriner en paix"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Décembre 2019)

J'adore la Belgique ! ... ...  

Des blindés ... trop blindés !


----------



## Berthold (18 Décembre 2019)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'adore la Belgique ! ... ...
> 
> Des blindés ... trop blindés !


J’ai bien regardé : ah ben non, ce n’est pas le Gorafi… !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2019)

Un sapin de Noël à 13,5 millions de dollars


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Décembre 2019)

Les téléphones durcis de Crosscall ciblent les forces spéciales  

Un français qui se débrouille bien !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)

La plus petite maison du monde


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)

A 8 ans il a gagné 26 millions de dollars en un an


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)

Des toilettes inclinées pour ne pas passer trop de temps aux toilettes


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)

9% des Français seraient des "Terreplatistes"


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2019)

Le manifeste originel des Jeux olympiques vendu 8,8 millions de dollars


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des toilettes inclinées pour ne pas passer trop de temps aux toilettes


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 9% des Français seraient des "Terreplatistes"


Ils ont tout faux, elle est ronde. Par contre c'est vrai qu'elle est portée par quatre éléphants eux mêmes debouts sur une tortue (ou linverse, je ne sais plus trop). Il parait que la tortue est couchée sur une baleine, mais faut pas pousser. Ca, j'y crois pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Décembre 2019)

Mots de passe : ça ne s'est pas arrangé en 2019.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2019)

Attention , toujours bien garer sa voiture !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2019)

Elle transportait plus de 600 litres de gasoil à l'arrière de sa voiture


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2019)

Un homme se déguise en sapin pour donner le sourire aux gens


----------



## shub22 (21 Décembre 2019)

patlek a dit:


> 2 appels aujourd'hui encore, pour "l' isolation a 1 euro"
> 
> J' en ai réellement marre. çà ne peut pas durer encore comme çà pendant plusieurs mois.
> Va falloir que çà s'arrête.


Normalement tu as un service qui s'appelle *Bloctel* correspondant à l'application d'une loi interdisant le démarchage téléphonique.
J'ai pas testé mais les échos que j'ai eus sont... moyens moyens quant à l'efficacité.
En tout cas ça coute rien d'essayer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un homme se déguise en sapin pour donner le sourire aux gens



Tant qu’il ne leur montre pas sa pine, ça va.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2019)

Ils plantent un sapin de Noël au fond d’un lac gelé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils plantent un sapin de Noël au fond d’un lac gelé



Tant que... non, rien.


----------



## boninmi (21 Décembre 2019)

shub22 a dit:


> Normalement tu as un service qui s'appelle *Bloctel* correspondant à l'application d'une loi interdisant le démarchage téléphonique.
> J'ai pas testé mais les échos que j'ai eus sont... moyens moyens quant à l'efficacité.
> En tout cas ça coute rien d'essayer.


Pour les histoires d'isolation à 1 €, Bloctel est inefficace, j'ai abandonné. Ce que je fais
- j'enregistre mes correspondants habituels (nom + numéro)
- les numéros isolation à 1 € sont assez facilement repérables (non identiques mais se ressemblent). Je décroche et raccroche sans réponse .


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un homme se déguise en sapin pour donner le sourire aux gens



Autre pays, autres mœurs : Toulouse : pourquoi certains veulent-ils brûler le sapin de Noël...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2019)

Devinette :

Comment dit-on "Joyeux Noël" en chinois ?

Réponse :

Au secours !


----------



## Romuald (22 Décembre 2019)

Restons en Chine : 
Xi Jinping veut réécrire la Bible pour l’adapter à la ligne du Parti communiste


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2019)

Romuald a dit:


> Restons en Chine :
> Xi Jinping veut réécrire la Bible pour l’adapter à la ligne du Parti communiste



Ouah !   

Et pas que la Bible, le Coran et les soutras du Bouddhisme aussi. Tout doit être revu au filtre de la pensée de Xi Jinping.

Ce mec est vraiment à fond dans l'idéologie. Du plus vu depuis Mao. Il va se planter en beauté parce que la réalité est toujours plus forte que l'idéologie Tu peux la tordre dans tous les sens, elle finit toujours par te revenir dans la tronche. Mais en attendant ce jour, les Chinois vont prendre cher. Nous aussi si on ne fait pas attention.

Observez bien Hong-Kong, c'est comme une sonde, un thermomètre branché sur la Chine. Ce qui va lui advenir donnera la tendance pour les années à venir.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

Un bébé de sept mois, a été nommé maire honoraire


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2019)

Emma Becker : « Foutez la paix aux putes ! »


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

Ah les écologistes


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah les écologistes



  



Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas moi qui post sur le topic  " Parlons écologie" Fin du HS



En effet, c'est pas toi alors que... 

Bravo pour le HS !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

La présentation d’une nouvelle Tesla vire au fiasco


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En effet, c'est pas toi alors que...
> 
> Bravo pour le HS !



C’est surtout que son info n’est pas très fraîche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> La présentation d’une nouvelle Tesla vire au fiasco



Celle-là encore moins.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah les écologistes



Ils sont beaux les "rebelles".

Nota : l'emploi de l'écriture prétendument "inclusive" est une marque révélatrice de la connerie.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2019)

Un joli  panneau lumineux


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Tant qu’il ne leur montre pas sa pine, ça va.



Une coïncidence ? 

"_La région Nouvelle-Aquitaine juge le sapin de Noël, “ce symbole érectile généralement enguirlandé”, très sexiste. Alors, à la Meca de Bordeaux, on n’hésite pas à en faire une “sapine”_."  ©VA  

Le "sapin" en vogue à Bordeaux, ville qui t'es chère : 





​On sait bien s'amuser, chez toi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une coïncidence ?
> 
> "_La région Nouvelle-Aquitaine juge le sapin de Noël, “ce symbole érectile généralement enguirlandé”, très sexiste. Alors, à la Meca de Bordeaux, on n’hésite pas à en faire une “sapine”_."  ©VA
> 
> ...



Oui. Mais chez nous ils ne sont pas toujours très résistants : https://www.google.fr/amp/s/www.sud...-de-noel-de-pey-berland-6987597-2780.amp.html.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2019)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui. Mais chez nous ils ne sont pas toujours très résistants : https://www.google.fr/amp/s/www.sud...-de-noel-de-pey-berland-6987597-2780.amp.html.





Ne me dis pas qu'on bande mou au bord de la Garonne  !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ne me dis pas qu'on bande mou au bord de la Garonne  !



Non. Ça va.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2019)

Mamie cherche chauffeur pour voyage en Floride


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2019)

Une route fermée pour laisser traverser les grenouilles


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2019)

Réveillon et polémiques : notre petit guide de survie  

Ben, de quoi qu'on va causer, alors ???


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2019)

Une étonnante surprise dans le sapin de Noël


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2019)

Il distribue des billets volés aux passants aux cris de "Joyeux Noël"


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il distribue des billets volés aux passants aux cris de "Joyeux Noël"



 #7

Rien de tel que les vieux !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2019)

Rien de tel que la date du 01/01/20 
J'ai hâte


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Rien de tel que la date du 01/01/20J'ai hâte



Ton compteur va pouvoir refroidir un peu...


----------



## anntraxh (25 Décembre 2019)

Woaw.

au vu de la qualité des liens postés sur les dernières pages, il fut un temps sur macgé ou ce sujet aurait été renvoyé aux chiottes , sans autre forme de procès .
bravo les vieux !
mecs.


----------



## Romuald (25 Décembre 2019)

anntraxh a dit:


> Woaw.


Tu devrais aller faire un tour dans 'post-mortem', histoire de relativiser ce qui se passe ici


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2019)

Notre-Dame : le démontage complexe du gigantesque échafaudage


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2019)

Michael Jackson est vivant *!*


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2019)

Madagascar, l’autre pays du foie gras et du caviar


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2019)

Encore un vieux : Allemagne: un passant rend un sac contenant 16.000 euros en liquide


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Encore un vieux : Allemagne: un passant rend un sac contenant 16.000 euros en liquide


Un vieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2019)

Le premier sapin de Noël mobile


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Décembre 2019)

Vive les toilettes


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2019)

L'Interallié, le Renaudot, le Goncourt, les Oscars etc...

Il y a beaucoup mieux : La SNCF, Cactus d'or de 60 Millions de consommateurs 
C'est pour qu'on l'aime ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

Une belle histoire de Noël


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Décembre 2019)

C'est vache...mais pas amusant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C'est vache...mais pas amusant.



D'où le célèbre slogan "mort aux vaches" ! 

Je suis déjà ailleurs ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2019)

Hospitalisée, elle a été mariée à son insu près de 30 ans


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Décembre 2019)

Et oui ça existe encore les gens Honnêtes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et oui ça existe encore les gens Honnêtes !



Vivent les vieux !


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Décembre 2019)

Houla  , t'es plus dans la norme, 63 ans c'est jeune maintenant


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Houla  , t'es plus dans la norme, 63 ans c'est jeune maintenant


Je plussoie


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

Fin pour la pub sur le tabac


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Encore un vieux : Allemagne: un passant rend un sac contenant 16.000 euros en liquide





nicomarcos a dit:


> Et oui ça existe encore les gens Honnêtes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


>



nicomarcos n'est pas un stakhanoviste du compteur, lui !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

Des mésanges tueuses de gobe-mouches


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

Fausse joie


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Décembre 2019)

E


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Décembre 2019)

D’un autre côté tout dépend de ton âge 
50.000€ tu vas pas trop loin[emoji853]


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2019)

nicomarcos a dit:


> E





TimeCapsule a dit:


> nicomarcos n'est pas un stakhanoviste du compteur, lui !



Ah oui en effet


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2019)

Même pas mort... ou si.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2019)

En 2020, on ne pourra plus dire la Hollande pour parler des Pays-Bas


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En 2020, on ne pourra plus dire la Hollande pour parler des Pays-Bas


Où j'apprend que les Pays-Bas sont eux-mêmes à l'origine de cette confusion. 

J'ai enfin appris un truc nouveau en 2019. Sur le fil. Merci.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

Par hasard, il rencontre son grand père 30 ans après


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2019)

Arrêté en trottinette électrique sur une autoroute allemande


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2019)

A vendre vélo pas encore en vente


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Décembre 2019)

Bon appétit...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Décembre 2019)

Le plus riche du cimetière ? Ou pas.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2019)

Allez hop , une petite baignade dans un lac du Jura


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2019)

Un tribunal britannique va dire si les végans doivent être protégés contre la discrimination


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2019)

And Carlos is gone.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> And Carlos is gone.



À ce sujet, une réaction surprenante : Pannier-Runacher : «Si un ressortissant étranger fuyait la justice française, on serait très fâché»


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À ce sujet, une réaction surprenante : Pannier-Runacher : «Si un ressortissant étranger fuyait la justice française, on serait très fâché»



Moi, ce que je trouve surprenant est qu’il y ait encore des gens pour le défendre bec et ongles et tout mettre sur le dos des Japonais.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2019)

La charpente de Notre-Dame sera reconstruite à l'identique La décision n'est pas encore officielle, mais tous les feux sont passés au vert pour que le chêne l'emporte sur le béton et la ferraille. 

Étonnant : le pari de Macron (c'en était un à l'époque) est techniquement possible !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Ils jettent 17 500 € à la déchetterie


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Japan Airlines va distribuer 50 000 billets d’avion gratuits


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2019)

Attention ,la police Suisse distribue des amandes


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La charpente de Notre-Dame sera reconstruite à l'identique La décision n'est pas encore officielle, mais tous les feux sont passés au vert pour que le chêne l'emporte sur le béton et la ferraille.
> 
> Étonnant : le pari de Macron (c'en était un à l'époque) est techniquement possible !



Ça m'évoque la reconstruction d'Ank-Morpock après le grand incendie de _La huitième couleur_ : en matériaux traditionnels, bois et goudron.   

_Dieu se rie des hommes qui déplorent les effets dont ils chérissent les causes._ (Bossuet)


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

Sharon Stone bloquée sur un site de rencontre


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Janvier 2020)

Si notre Pape s'énerve ??


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

Il a roulé sans permis durant 50 ans avant de se faire pincer lors d’un simple accrochage


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Janvier 2020)

Sacré Mario


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'ephad pardi !



Il va falloir bien le choisir


----------



## Jura39 (1 Janvier 2020)

illusion d’optique ?


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Janvier 2020)

P.V Suisse


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Attention ,la police Suisse distribue des amandes





nicomarcos a dit:


> P.V Suisse


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Janvier 2020)

Ah oui en effet, mais le problème est que on n'utilise pas le même titre pour le même article "déjà" publié"
et avant de s'en assurer faudrait remonter dans les posts et tout vérifier. 
Fastidieux disons  
Bon je te promets de faire un effort pour t'éviter de me pousser la chansonnette


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah oui en effet, mais le problème est que on n'utilise pas le même titre pour le même article "déjà" publié"
> et avant de s'en assurer faudrait remonter dans les posts et tout vérifier.Fastidieux disons
> Bon je te promets de faire un effort pour t'éviter de me pousser la chansonnette



Pas bien grave ! Y'en a qui rentrent beaucoup plus vite dans le mur...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2020)

Transformez votre sapin de Noël en Bière ou en Cocktail


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Transformez votre sapin de Noël en Bière ou en Cocktail



Tes balades en forêt s'expliquent parfaitement... 

Sinon, tu devrais ramener quelques marrons glacés au bar : ils y sont excellents... Chocolats Hirsinger: Hirsinger, une maison historique 

Comme quoi les vieilles choses ont du bon  !


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas bien grave ! Y'en a qui rentrent beaucoup plus vite dans le mur...


Salut TimeCapsule,
Désolé mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre le sens de ton expression


----------



## shub22 (2 Janvier 2020)

Transports en commun: les usagers en ont marre qu'on les fasse marcher au sujet d'une reprise normale et prochaine du trafic SNCF Les usagers en colère


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Janvier 2020)

Les aveux de la sonnette connectée


----------



## boninmi (2 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Salut TimeCapsule,
> Désolé mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre le sens de ton expression


Il faisait peut-être allusion à ma signature et à ceci.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2020)

Une bonne méthode pour les ados ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Il faisait peut-être allusion à ma signature et à ceci.



Rigolo, je ne pensais pas à ça. Simplement Romuald qui semble démarrer l'année... difficilement !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2020)

IVRE AU NOUVEL AN, UN PÈRE CONFIE SA FILLE À UN COUPLE D'INCONNUS, OUBLIE, PUIS APPELLE LES GENDARMES

Pour la musique, les mœurs, le comptoir, France Gall :


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Les salariés d'une ressourcerie ont découvert 15.450 euros dans un meuble


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Janvier 2020)

Quand la gendarme rie  
Que celui (ou celle) qui arrive à résoudre l'équation nous fasse partager


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

L'AS Nancy se trompe dans sa carte de vœux


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Google Maps permet de visiter le système solaire façon "Star Wars"


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

Un incroyable spectacle de drones de Shanghai





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un incroyable spectacle de drones de Shanghai


J'ai cherché hier une vidéo complète du spectacle... introuvable


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Janvier 2020)

Vaches Russes


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah la vache Russe !





nicomarcos a dit:


> Vaches Russes


Ah ouais , C'est trop fort


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Janvier 2020)

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a de l'écho


----------



## shub22 (3 Janvier 2020)

Et si elles ont envie de voyager les vaches, ça marche aussi  ces lunettes de réalité virtuelle ?
Y'a pas un programme virtuel qu'on pourrait leur passer à ces meuh-meuh genre "_Croisière sur le Nil en paquebot de lux_e" ou encore "_la Muraille de Chine à vélo_" ?
Ça doit être un peu monotone la Russie à la longue: surtout les étables, quoi qu'il y a de très jolis coins là-bas comme des forêts de bouleau


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2020)

Trois soleils sont apparus au-dessus d’une métropole chinoise


----------



## shub22 (3 Janvier 2020)

Une kitesurfeuse sur le lac rose de Hutt Lagoon (Australie occidentale)


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2020)

Musique furtive.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

Une préfète filmée en train de recevoir un pot-de-vin


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

Greta Thunberg se rebaptise Sharon


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Janvier 2020)

Accro au restaurant


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Accro au restaurant


C'est pas nouveau, dans les années 90 un restaurateur de Pékin faisait la même chose. Il a été obligé d'acheter une balle de 9 mm qu'on lui a logé dans la nuque


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

Pour avoir critiqué son agence bancaire sur Twitter, tous ses comptes ont été fermés


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

A mon tour  https://www.igen.fr


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> A mon tour  https://www.igen.fr


Ouais si tu veux , mais c'est pas sur le forum.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour avoir critiqué son agence bancaire sur Twitter, tous ses comptes ont été fermés





nicomarcos a dit:


> A mon tour  https://www.igen.fr



Plutôt http://www.macg.co


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouais si tu veux , mais c'est pas sur le forum.


Validé


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Plutôt http://www.macg.co


Je vois pas ce que ça change


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Janvier 2020)

Rien


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Janvier 2020)

Boire un petit coup


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Boire un petit coup



Au vu de certains piafs qui traînent dans La fermeture du comptoir… c'est plus prudent !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Boire un petit coup


Génial !

On va enfin pouvoir boire *et* conduire.


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Ail les vaches


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ail les vaches


Si comme moi Greta vous emmerde, bouffez des fayots.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

L’armée canadienne débordée par des joueurs Pokémon Go


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Ah si Greta était là


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

erreur


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pas mourir le week-end







__





						Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5].
					

RRRRRHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!  J' EN AI RAS LE BOL DE L' ISOLATION A 1 EURO!   RAS LE BOL TOTAL!!!!  https://www.quechoisir.org/actualite-demarchage-telephonique-une-condamnation-pour-l-exemple-n73779/




					forums.macg.co
				




Faut prendre des vacances


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Bon je vais écouter sagement tes conseils


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon je vais écouter sagement tes conseils



Il t'expliquera fort bien comment faire : c'est un professionnel reconnu !


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Justement je cherchais un coach


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il t'expliquera fort bien comment faire : c'est un professionnel reconnu !


Arrête de te vanter


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Là, j'aurais pas de connexion  au moins
tree-tourism-theme-park-sculpture-ruins-rural-area-observation-tower-treehouse-1010538.jpg


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Bon ça me fait plaisir que tu sois satisfait, je ne te ferai plus siffler au moins


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon ça me fait plaisir que tu sois satisfait, je ne te ferai plus siffler au moins


??


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Janvier 2020)

Ben comme ça :


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Janvier 2020)

Les huitres ont attrapées la gastro


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2020)

Le piment , c'est bon pour le coeur

j'ai pas envie de tester


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Janvier 2020)

Il va rouler moins bien...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

Un thon rouge adjugé 1,5 million d'euros à Tokyo


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2020)

Mauvais tireur :                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Un chasseur rate le sanglier, la balle finit dans la cuisine d’une habitation à Plouigneau


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2020)

Elle récolte 700.000 dollars contre des photos de nus


----------



## boninmi (6 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mauvais tireur :                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Un chasseur rate le sanglier, la balle finit dans la cuisine d’une habitation à Plouigneau


Antérieurement, il y a eu des accidents plus dramatiques: père qui a tué son fils en Ardèche, VTTiste tué dans la Drôme, ...
Chaque année de nombreux morts.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle récolte 700.000 dollars contre des photos de nus


Avec un peu de patience, on verra la photo sans débourser une thune.
Je vois pas comment cette photo peut ne pas finir sur le net vu le nombre de fois qu'elle a du l'envoyer.

Blague à part, c'est une véritable catastrophe ce qui se passe là-bas.
C'est incompréhensible que ça ne puisse pas être jugulé depuis le temps.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Il roule 200 km avec un chat sous le capot


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

@thebiglebowsky , Tu va devenir riche


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Une bonne pizza faite "maison"


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une bonne pizza faite "maison"


J'ai connu une histoire du même genre mais qui n'est pas passée dans le journal...
Et comme j'ai un peu de temps, je vais la raconter presque in extenso...
Chez moi, il y a des chats. Et je les nourris bien avec leurs croquettes préférées.
J'habite dans un environnement de jardins plus ou moins sauvages, et dans ces jardins il y a des petits mulots (les souris des champs, quoi !).
Mes chats bien nourris n'en perdent pas pour autant leur instinct de chasse et rapportent parfois à la maison un de ces petits animaux dont ils devraient raffoler (quoique parfois je n'en retrouve que des bouts).
Une petite souris dans une maison silencieuse ça se cache et mange ce que ça peut, et là, on entend de petits krrr, krrr.
Bon, ok je raccourcis.
Un matin, j'entends krrr, krrr du côté du grille pain...
Du côté ? Non, dans le grille pain !
La souris se repaissait des miettes au fond de l'appareil.
Et moi, j'allais y mettre une bonne tranche de pain à griller.
J'ai un doute, je sors l'appareil dans le jardin, le secoue un peu sur un muret, et là, qui vois-je apparaître ?
Miss mini souris le ventre gonflé de ce super repas qui aurait pu mal terminer...
Depuis, j'ai acheté un attrape souris non létal et appâte avec de la pomme...


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il roule 200 km avec un chat sous le capot


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2020)

Un tigre -> un chat

Il n'y a pas à dire, on a fait de gros progrès question économie de carburant.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Il a construit une tour Eiffel en verre


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Elle attend son 22è enfant pour 2020


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Un site porno condamné à reverser 12,7 millions de dollars à des femmes contraintes à faire des films


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Record deSchtroumpfs


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Un faux message vocal pour faire couler le restaurant de son ex


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2020)

Dépannage insolite


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)

Le giratoire cacahuète


----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2020)

Il est tôt pour des caouettes, nan ?!?


----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2020)

Remarque j'ai du beurre de caouettes dans un placard.
Sur des tartines trempées dans un bon chocolat chaud, c'est au poil !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Remarque j'ai du beurre de caouettes dans un placard.
> Sur des tartines trempées dans un bon chocolat chaud, c'est au poil !



Même pas un ptit calva?


----------



## Jura39 (8 Janvier 2020)

Australie : des snipers vont abattre 10 000 dromadaires sauvages en raison de la sécheresse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Janvier 2020)

ET téléphone maison


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

Devenez pilote d’éléphant


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

Le PSG se lance dans le jus de poire


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

Des télévisions soldées par erreur à 30 €


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

Il vole pour 700 euros de baskets, mais uniquement le pied gauche


----------



## boninmi (10 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il vole pour 700 euros de baskets, mais uniquement le pied gauche


C'est la blague de Coluche (de mémoire): 


> Quelle est la différence entre une canard ?
> - Il a les deux pattes de la même longueur, surtout la gauche.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

La cigarette bientôt interdite à l’intérieur d'un parc municipal


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La cigarette bientôt interdite à l’intérieur d'un parc municipal



... et aussi la galette à la préfecture Vosges : la galette part en fumée, la préfecture évacuée


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2020)

CES 2020 : une patate connectée au salon high-tech


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Janvier 2020)

Grève interdite ?


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2020)

No Group Sex ou un à la fois svp


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Janvier 2020)

Le retour des cassettes audio
L'analogique c'est mieux, mais on ajoute du bluetooth


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2020)

TOC


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2020)

Votre mot de passe


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Janvier 2020)

Moi c'est simple, il va durer longtemps   
`>WXcvbn,;:=123`

Ce qui est dommage, c'est qu'à partir d'un moment c'est ingérable...

plus de 10 caractères
majuscucle, chiffre, symbole
mot de passe différent pour chaque site (plus d'une dizaine aussi)
Obligé de passer via un outil pour retenir les mots de passe. Il suffit donc d'une faille dans l'outil de mot de passe (ou de trouver l'unique mot de passe) et c'est mort, donc niveau sécurité on régresse presque...


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Janvier 2020)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi : ça devient pénible, avoir  des mots de passe toujours plus complexes, un
pour chaque site, etc...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi : ça devient pénible, avoir  des mots de passe toujours plus complexes, un
> pour chaque site, etc...



Plus que des mots de passe complexes, il faut des mots de passe différents, que la chute d'un ne compromette pas les autres.

Tu peux garder la complexité pour les choses vraiment importantes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Janvier 2020)

Le futur est là


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

Un milliardaire japonais distribue 8 millions d'euros à ses followers


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Braquage à l'américaine


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

Une demande en mariage très romantique


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Reviens


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

La mariée réclame un cadeau d’un montant minimum de 230 €


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Patience


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

La Reine des Neiges : le village qui a inspiré « Arendelle » existe vraiment


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

C'est vraiment Miss Belgique


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

Elle suspend avec une corde son petit fils pour récupérer son chat


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2020)

J'ai une idée...
Pourquoi pas ouvrir *Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.6].* et lui appliquer une des règles du Portfolio : un post par 24 h.
Vous devinez pourquoi...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai une idée...Pourquoi pas ouvrir *Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.6].* et lui appliquer une des règles du Portfolio : un post par 24 h.
> Vous devinez pourquoi...



Et pourquoi ne pas le prévoir également ici : Le thread post-mortem [v.2]


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2020)

Non, je ne devine pas pourquoi.

Tous les posts sont conformes à l'intitulé de la discussion. Parfois, il y a plus de sujets insolites, parfois non.

Et puis qu'est-ce que c'est que cette manie de mettre des barrières à tout, à tout bout de champ.

Je commence à en avoir marre des censeurs compulsifs. T'as rien d'autre à foutre de ta vie que venir emmerder les autres ?

Tu n'as qu'à lire un sujet par vingt-quatre heures, t'auras ton rythme.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas le prévoir également ici : Le thread post-mortem [v.2]


Ce sujet a déjà été évoqué et statué il me semble !
*





						Le thread post-mortem [v.2]
					

Anna Karina




					forums.macg.co
				



*


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

"Hulk" devient l'adjoint du shérif au Nouveau-Mexique


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

Rouen: une pétition contre un projet de ramassage scolaire en calèche récolte 35.000 signatures


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Rue David Bowie 
(écoutez le carillon à Amsterdam, magique)


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Squelette à l'hôpital


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'ai une idée...


Les professionnels de l'image mis à part, il est difficile pour un amateur de sortir plus d'un bon cliché par jour. Par contre, avec 7 milliards de protagonistes, on est sûr d'avoir plus d'une actualité à la journée… D'où la profusion d'informations qui s'ajoutent ici même. Après que tel ou tel intervenant diffuse un peu, beaucoup ou trop de ces liens informationnels, on s'en cague un peu, beaucoup, etc., nan ?!?

Mais si tu veux créer un _supreme linked informations_ avec des règles qui te siéent, libre à toi. La terrasse est toujours en recherche de nouveaux espaces de discussions.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Janvier 2020)

Demander aux utilisateur de cumuler leur lien dans un ou 2 postes par jour à moins qu'il n'y ait pas eu de nouveau poste depuis plus de 4h ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Demander aux utilisateur de cumuler leur lien dans un ou 2 postes par jour à moins qu'il n'y ait pas eu de nouveau poste depuis plus de 4h ?


Pour ma part , quand ça me dérange , je regarde pas , c'est plus simple


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

Des seiches équipées de lunettes 3D par des chercheurs pour étudier leur vision


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

En tous cas en ce moment iGen ne manque pas de postulants au poste de Modo


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

*L**e baladeur cassette ?*


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais si tu veux créer un _supreme linked informations_ avec des règles qui te siéent, libre à toi. La terrasse est toujours en recherche de nouveaux espaces de discussions.


Ouais, créer les cimaises de l'actu, mais tu fais le modo, un post par jour et pas d'anecdotique...



Jura39 a dit:


> Pour ma part , quand ça me dérange , je regarde pas , c'est plus simple


Ça ne me dérange pas, je me fait bouffer par vos anecdotes, je vais me désabonner mais si un truc intéressant passe je ne le verrais pas...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça ne me dérange pas, je me fait bouffer par vos anecdotes, je vais me désabonner mais si un truc intéressant passe je ne le verrais pas...


C'est comme un journal , tout n'est pas toujours bon a lire


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Janvier 2020)

Moa, mossieur, j'écris dans un journal, et tout est bon à lire, même les nécros qui sont notre thread post mortem à nous...


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moa, mossieur, j'écris dans un journal, et tout est bon à lire, même les nécros qui sont notre thread post mortem à nous...


Ben pour un Membre calcifié c'est logique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le retour des cassettes audio
> L'analogique c'est mieux, mais on ajoute du bluetooth





Jura39 a dit:


> *L**e baladeur cassette ?*


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Janvier 2020)

Le super pouvoir des roux


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ouais, créer les cimaises de l'actu, mais tu fais le modo, un post par jour et pas d'anecdotique...


On a d'abord eu le _maniaque de macos et ses sbires_ dans post-mortem, le _twenty-two shub_ un peu partout sur feu le comptoir et maintenant toi ! Vous dites à peu près tous la même chose, on veut de la qualité pas de la quantité ! Si vous souhaitez que cet espace de détente devienne aussi stricte que les forums techniques, _why not_, mais franchement… On s'emmerde déjà assez comme ça avec les _rules irl_ ! Alors s'inventer de nouvelles normes pour participer à l'animation d'une terrasse virtuelle m'apparait être une réponse inappropriée. Hors-contexte c'est une super idée. Mais là, au milieu de ces pommés, c'est tout son contraire…


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le super pouvoir des roux


_It makes my day !_


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> créer les cimaises


Parlons-en justement de la création des cimaises !

Même si je suis l'auteur du sujet, je n'ai fais que compiler les grandes lignes proposées par les participants de l'époque pour sa création. Après quoi, la participation a fondu comme peau de chagrin. Entre les mécontents et les satisfaits du résultat, le sujet a vivoté des années avec très peu de membres. Si peu que ça ressemblait parfois au _serial linking_ qui s'étale ici. Si bien que sans l'arrivée de sang neuf, le sujet serait maintenant moribond. Qui dit sang neuf, dit regard neuf. Et si pour bien des raisons on peut regretter les posteurs passés, ceux de maintenant relancent la machine à leur mesure.

Vouloir la même chose ici, ok, mais ce sera sans moi… La la la la la la aaaaaaaaaah !


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2020)

Avant que j'oublie !

Si vous voulez vraiment que cela change, voyez avec *Anthony* pour réactiver la fusion automatique des messages successifs d'un membre sur un laps de temps donné.

Cdt


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Avant que j'oublie !
> 
> Si vous voulez vraiment que cela change, voyez avec *Anthony* pour réactiver la fusion automatique des messages successifs d'un membre sur un laps de temps donné.
> 
> Cdt


Ah! Oui. C'était bien ce truc.


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ah! Oui. C'était bien ce truc.


Eh bah vous savez quoi demander au père fouettard patron ! ^_^


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2020)

Il survit 23 jours dans le froid en Alaska


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2020)

Stagiaire à la Nasa il découvre une exoplanète


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Stagiaire à la Nasa il découvre une exoplanète


Il va pouvoir avoir un rapport de stage d’enfer


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2020)

Les Tesla pourront bientôt parler aux gens, affirme Elon Musk


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2020)

Où boit-on le plus d'alcool en France ?


----------



## boninmi (14 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Où boit-on le plus d'alcool en France ?


Dans le Jura ?


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2020)

Dans ma cave ?


----------



## NicoChill (14 Janvier 2020)

Dans le temps, on luttait contre l'alcoolisme en faisant la promo' de la boisson hygiénique 
Circulez Monsieur le Préfet, il n'y pas d'alcoolique chez nous !


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Janvier 2020)

Les vaches à hublot


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2020)

Diego, prend sa retraite


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2020)

Une Française arrêtée pour avoir endommagé le Machu Picchu


----------



## NicoChill (14 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une Française arrêtée pour avoir endommagé le Machu Picchu


Elle a cru qu'en détachant une pierre, ça allait tirer la chasse d'eau ? 
Après l'avoir foutue et qu'ils y sont maintenant, qu'ils y restent dans leur  !


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Janvier 2020)

Carte bleue gagnante


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Un mérou de 160 kg


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Une grand-mère de 83 ans se déchaîne pour trouver l'amour


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Janvier 2020)

Un couple d'agriculteurs condamné pour leur cheval accusé de produire trop de crottin


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2020)

La drogue, c'est mal


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

L'ours qui aimait les arcs-en-ciel


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Il vit dans un Boeing 727


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Janvier 2020)

Une place en or


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Janvier 2020)

Stationnement polisson


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Allemagne : Un sosie d’Hitler à moto fait rire la police, une vive polémique éclate


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Janvier 2020)

C’est de la bonne


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Janvier 2020)

FBI et macdonalds


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Un tigre tue le plus grand bovin du monde à lui tout seul


----------



## NicoChill (15 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une grand-mère de 83 ans se déchaîne pour trouver l'amour


 Un remake de L' Empire des sens, en quelque sorte...


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Janvier 2020)

Forêt Allemande


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

À 27 ans, elle s’habille comme un bébé et porte des couches


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2020)

Il falsifie son CV et arrive jusqu'au siège de l'Otan


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

Uruguay : enquête sur un cochon mort lancé depuis un hélicoptère


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Uruguay : enquête sur un cochon mort lancé depuis un hélicoptère



C'est un sport d'origine argentine, très populaire à la fin des années soixante-dix. Les règles semblent avoir évolués, on ne prenait pas de cochons à l'époque et il se pratiquait en pleine mer.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

Un promeneur tombe nez-à-nez avec un lionceau, une enquête ouverte


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

Il est possible d’assister à une messe entièrement nu(e) dans une église


----------



## Jura39 (16 Janvier 2020)

Une tyrolienne sympathique


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2020)

Féministes: si le thermomètre s’y met lui aussi…


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Hongkong : une femme forcée à faire un test de grossesse avant de prendre l'avion


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Une pizza au kiwi


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2020)

Une pop star virtuelle au Zénith


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Janvier 2020)

Le père Noël est-il une ordure ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Suède. L’écran de la gare diffuse des images pornographiques


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le père Noël est-il une ordure ?



Noël Le Graët est le patron de la FFF, pas de la Ligue. 

Laisse-le en dehors de cela, il a déjà assez de problèmes avec maman Rabiot.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2020)

Un homme sourd réclame en justice des sous-titres à des sites pornos: 


https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/01/17/...us-titres-a-des-sites-pornos-7075798-4697.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Un homme sourd réclame en justice des sous-titres à des sites pornos:
> 
> 
> https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/01/17/...us-titres-a-des-sites-pornos-7075798-4697.php


A quand une action demandée par un aveugle


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

Un film "Jacquie et Michel" tourné à son insu chez elle


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2020)

_coïncidence rhétorique_

_(c'est lui qui le dit, pas moi)_


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> _coïncidence rhétorique_
> 
> _(c'est lui qui le dit, pas moi)_


Quand on sait comment l'original a fini, il aurait mieux fait de s'inspirer de quelqu'un d'autre. Pour la culture, Malraux c'est pas mal, ou Jack Lang, mais c'est plus cher.

Ils ont bien fait de l'arrêter avant qu'il ne proclame la guerre totale.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Un homme sourd réclame en justice des sous-titres à des sites pornos:
> 
> 
> https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/01/17/...us-titres-a-des-sites-pornos-7075798-4697.php



C'est quand ils lui fourniront les dialogues qu'il va être très déçu. Souvent dans le sexe l'imagination fait mieux que le reste.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Janvier 2020)

Toilette en Vr


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

Cet étrange phénomène météo qui s'est produit ce vendredi autour de Lyon

Macg est il en danger ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

À la messe de Fourvière, on donne à la quête par CB


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

67 jours et 14 minutes dans un tonneau en l'air


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Janvier 2020)

Est-ce une bonne situation...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2020)

La spectaculaire bande-annonce vidéo du Vendée Globe 2020


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La spectaculaire bande-annonce vidéo du Vendée Globe 2020


Ça change de l'affiche.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

Un musée... de la gueule de bois


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Janvier 2020)

Porsche de location


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Janvier 2020)

Ils avaient faim les cochons


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Janvier 2020)

Vol chez les policiers


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

Quand un manuel d’histoire attribue les attentats du 11-Septembre à la CIA


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

Ce bateau transforme l’eau de mer en boisson


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2020)

Qui a envie d'un, pied-à-terre dans la capitale ? Cette maison de campagne et son parc au coeur de Paris suscitent la convoitise


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Janvier 2020)

Chauffage pour chat


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

La blessure insolite de Gaël Monfils


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2020)

Hérault : braqueurs (très) amateurs…


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quand un manuel d’histoire attribue les attentats du 11-Septembre à la CIA


’Un addenda sera ajouté à tous les exemplaires de l’ouvrage qui n’ont pas encore été distribués en librairie.´ lequel addenda sera sur feuille volante, qui finira par disparaître et ne restera que la theorie conspi.


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2020)

Atchum !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Atchum !


Un nuage dans la région de Rouen  ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un nuage dans la région de Rouen  ?



Deux explications possibles : 


séquelles néfastes de Lubrizol 
N'a pas voulu écouter de judicieux conseils lui recommandant de ne pas dormir les fesses à l'air si la fenêtre est restée ouverte (les chaussettes n'y font rien)


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2020)

«Blue monday»: comment gérer le blues du lundi ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

Un homme, disparu depuis 48 ans, retrouvé grâce à une vidéo virale


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2020)

Une sacrée grande bouche


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2020)

Développeur espion


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Janvier 2020)

Vie privée


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Il achète un canapé d’occasion et trouve une fortune cachée à l’intérieur


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Abandonné à cause de ses yeux bizarres


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2020)

Quand la réalité dépasse la fiction


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Janvier 2020)

Les anglais veulent quitter l’Europe mais y rester


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Les anglais veulent quitter l’Europe mais y rester


S'il restait un doute ....  on est certain que la connerie ne tue pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand la réalité dépasse la fiction


T2


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Janvier 2020)

Les cookies


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Les enfants turbulents et bruyants ne sont pas les bienvenus dans cette pizzeria


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Janvier 2020)

Qui veut gagner 1 million ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Vous pouvez gagner de l’argent si vous tenez vos bonnes résolutions !


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous pouvez gagner de l’argent si vous tenez vos bonnes résolutions !


Houlà, bien prétentieux ce site je trouve !
Le superviseur il va te suivre toute la journée ?
Et si il y a 1 million d'abonnés il faut combien de superviseurs ?
C'est pas bien clair ce truc je trouve


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Les cookies


Donc selon l’auteur la faute des pop-up agressifs pour accepter les cookies vient uniquement de Safari. Les webmaster et ceux qui nous imposent les cookies sont des gentils, il faut leur faire des bisous


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2020)

Un loup identifié en Charente, le premier en près d'un siècle


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2020)

Chine : une ville fait la chasse aux habitants qui sortent en pyjama


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2020)

Amazon rêve de transformer votre main en carte bancaire


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2020)

Vue les sites pornos qui fleurissent partout, j'aurais pensé à une autre partie


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2020)

« Nous avons besoin de 4 câlins par jour pour survivre, 8 pour fonctionner, et 12 pour croître »


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Un village pittoresque italien met en vente 90 maisons à 1 €


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Pour vendre l’avion présidentiel, le Mexique veut organiser une tombola à 24 € le ticket


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Voulez vous vivre tous frais payés pendant six mois sur une île isolée d’Irlande ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Un éléphant du Sri Lanka qui vit à l’hôtel


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Un navire de la Première Guerre mondiale sort des profondeurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Janvier 2020)

Les aveugles, nouvelle cible des antispécistes ?


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Louis Vuitton dévoile à sa clientèle « Sewelô », le deuxième plus gros diamant du monde


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2020)

Le Pigeonbot, le premier robot capable de voler comme un oiseau


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les aveugles, nouvelle cible des antispécistes ?


Certains jouent à kikalaplugrosse, eux jouent à kikélplucon.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Certains jouent à kikalaplugrosse, eux jouent à kikélplucon.



La compétition est féroce.


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Janvier 2020)

Jeff what's happen ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> La compétition est féroce.


Je ne te le fais pas dire !

Moi par exemple, le jour où mon entourage m'a dit que je reniflais trop, j'ai pris une décision inédite, j'ai arrêté de manger du cochon, eh ouais… Je me suis souvenu d'une sortie scolaire à la ferme aux cochons. Ça faisait un tel raffut dans les étables que ça m'est revenu la fois où mes proches m'ont repris. Suivi d'une réflexion, si ça se tombe, le gène du reniflement se transmets du cochon à l'homme ! Je vais te dire, j'ai bien cru les moucher avec ma décision. Mais rien n'a changé. J'ai eu beau remplacer le jambon de mon sandwich par du poulet, je reniflais toujours autant…


----------



## Romuald (22 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne te le fais pas dire !
> 
> Moi par exemple, le jour où mon entourage m'a dit que je reniflais trop, j'ai pris une décision inédite, j'ai arrêté de manger du cochon, eh ouais… Je me suis souvenu d'une sortie scolaire à la ferme aux cochons. Ça faisait un tel raffut dans les étables que ça m'est revenu la fois où mes proches m'ont repris. Suivi d'une réflexion, si ça se tombe, le gène du reniflement se transmets du cochon à l'homme ! Je vais te dire, j'ai bien cru les moucher avec ma décision. Mais rien n'a changé. J'ai eu beau remplacer le jambon de mon sandwich par du poulet, je reniflais toujours autant…


Chais pas ce que tu rnifles, mais ça m'a l'air d'être de la bonne


----------



## aCLR (22 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Chais pas ce que tu rnifles, mais ça m'a l'air d'être de la bonne


Eh bah rien du tout figures-toi ! Par contre, depuis cette histoire j'ai toujours un mouchoir à l’eucalyptus sous la main…


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

La SNCF va met en vente "5 millions de billets à moins de 35 euros" ce jeudi


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Janvier 2020)

J’avais eu aller-retour pour les vacances de Noël à 85€ (mais annulé avec les grèves) donc ce tarif n’est pas impressionnant...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2020)

Après les incendies, une araignée mortelle menace l'Australie 

Ce n'est pas là que TheBig ira passer son prochain WE...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Janvier 2020)

Haut-Rhin: un lynx, animal protégé, abattu par un braconnier


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

En voila une bonne idée


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

Turquie. Le livreur avait craché sur une pizza : jusqu’à 18 ans de prison requis


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

Belgique. Évadé de prison en décembre, il envoie à ses gardiens une carte postale de Thaïlande


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

Si vous posez une question idiote dans ce restaurant, gare à l’addition !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Janvier 2020)

Insecticide bio


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> En voila une bonne idée


Ce lien ne marche pas


----------



## aCLR (23 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ce lien ne marche pas


C'est donc ça _la bonne idée_ !?

Hé hé


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Ce lien ne marche pas


Un piège ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est donc ça _la bonne idée_ !?
> 
> Hé hé





Jura39 a dit:


> Un piège ?


Hé hé hé


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2020)

Bon , voici la bonne idée


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2020)

Gwyneth Paltrow s’explique enfin sur sa bougie senteur vagin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Janvier 2020)

Où es-tu


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2020)

La ville de Wuhan se construit un hôpital de 25 000 m² en 10 jours


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2020)

Des fonctionnaires de l’intercommunalité se retrouvent payés à ne rien faire


----------



## patlek (24 Janvier 2020)

J' en ai une petite qui va terrasser la terrasse, et l' envoyer paitre a coté du comptoir.... :

Il y a un virus extrêmement dangereux qui se répand... le corano virus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Janvier 2020)

Tant que tu n’inverses pas le r et le n


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2020)

Haribo en colère contre des petits « ours bourrés »


----------



## patlek (24 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tant que tu n’inverses pas le r et le n



Tu veux plutot parler du conardo virus...?? 

là, il est trop tard, la pandémie a gagné quasiment tout le mnde.
Ceux qui sont pas atteint par ce virus sont hyper hyper rares !!! Il y a moi, par exemple...


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2020)

1,90 mètre de cheveux


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Janvier 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Ceux qui sont pas atteint par ce virus sont hyper hyper rares !!! Il y a moi, par exemple...


Non. Toi t'es un porteur malsain.


----------



## boninmi (24 Janvier 2020)

Deux cas confirmés en France.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Deux cas confirmés en France.


En Ardèche ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2020)

Message personnel au belge : L’association PETA France milite en faveur des croquettes vegan pour chiens et chats 

Il va enfin pouvoir s'occuper correctement de son chasseur d'araignées !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Message personnel au belge : L’association PETA France milite en faveur des croquettes vegan pour chiens et chats
> 
> Il va enfin pouvoir s'occuper correctement de son chasseur d'araignées !



@Thebig
Continue à fréquenter la baraque à frites près de chez toi


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Message personnel au belge : L’association PETA France milite en faveur des croquettes vegan pour chiens et chats
> 
> Il va enfin pouvoir s'occuper correctement de son chasseur d'araignées !


Même les chiens d'aveugle ?   

France-Angleterre, 1 partout


----------



## aCLR (24 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Même les chiens d'aveugle ?
> 
> France-Angleterre, 1 partout


L'_avantage_ reste quand même aux anglais…


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2020)

Thebig, qui n' a pas sut s' arrêter dans l' adoption des chats...


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2020)

A part çà, l' Insstitut Pasteur a identifer le corona virus:






Si vous trouvez ce virus dans votre frigo, quittez immédiatement les lieux!!! n' emportez aucune affaire, rien!!! ... Brulez le frigo!!!!!


----------



## boninmi (25 Janvier 2020)

patlek a dit:


> A part çà, l' Insstitut Pasteur a identifer le corona virus:
> Si vous trouvez ce virus dans votre frigo, quittez immédiatement les lieux!!! n' emportez aucune affaire, rien!!! ... Brulez le frigo!!!!!


MacG va se faire gauler pour publicité pour l'alcool 
Les autres media ne sont pas en reste. Il serait intéressant de savoir si cet épisode profite à la marque ou pas


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Un facteur accumule 24.000 lettres jamais distribuées chez lui


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

Et si vous adoptiez le « pire chat du monde » ?


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2020)

Un poisson rebelle


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

120 € d’amende pour avoir installé une selle sur sa trottinette électrique


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Janvier 2020)

Traduction de Facebook


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2020)

Coronavirus : PSA annonce rapatrier ses expatriés travaillant à Wuhan


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Coronavirus : PSA annonce rapatrier ses expatriés travaillant à Wuhan


C'est quoi le rapport avec le sujet ? 
Amusante ?
Insolite ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec le sujet ?
> Amusante ?
> Insolite ?



Je te laisse le choix !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je te laisse le choix !


Non , c'est pas moi le modo ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Janvier 2020)

Insolite: ville en quarantaine et l'entreprise... cherche à évacuer des personnes en quarantaine


----------



## aCLR (26 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non , c'est pas moi le modo ici



_— Vous avez demandé la modération. Ne quittez pas, l'opérateur va considérer votre question… Biiiiiiip… Allo, quel est ton souci ?
— Je ne vois pas le rapport avec le sujet ?
— Et tu me réveilles pour ça ?
— Ouiiiiii. Alors ? Amusant ou insolite ?
— Les deux !
— Les deux ?
— Ok, laisse-moi t'expliquer en deux mots. Avant-hier j'éternuais. Hier notre spécialiste des maladies anxiogènes, @patlek, nous a fait un topo rapide sur le corona machin. Et là, PSA veut faire rentrer ses gars.
— Ouais.
— Donc PSA va faire revenir des types qui ont brulé leur frigo et tout abandonné derrière eux. Autant dire qu'ils rentrent au pays quasiment à poils.
— Et ?
— Et certains s'amusent cette situation insolite. c'est tout.
— …_


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Janvier 2020)

Ton chat va te manger


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Janvier 2020)

Gag bancaire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ton chat va te manger



TheBig, prends garde à toi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Gag bancaire



Je ne suis pas sûr qu’on puisse vraiment appeler ça un gag.


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Janvier 2020)

Ben disons qu' il vient déposer des chèques suite à son procès gagné pour discrimination raciste
et la banque ou il vient les déposer fait une discrimination raciste.
Il porte plainte contre la banque pour discrimination raciste, (et il va encore gagner).
C'est trop fort : coup double


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2020)

Un garçon de 13 ans frappé au visage par un grand-père en colère en Belgique


----------



## loustic (26 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ben disons qu' il vient déposer des chèques suite à son procès gagné pour discrimination raciste
> et la banque ou il vient les déposer fait une discrimination raciste.
> Il porte plainte contre la banque pour discrimination raciste, (et il va encore gagner).
> C'est trop fort : coup double


Extrait de l'article : _...la directrice adjointe se trouve être une femme noire._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ton chat va te manger



Argh ! Je comprends maintenant pourquoi mon poilu me "patoune" le ventre de temps en temps ... C'est pas par amour, mais pour commencer à attendrir la viande !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _— Ok, laisse-moi t'expliquer en deux mots. Avant-hier j'éternuais.  _


C'est chronique comme maladie ?




__





						Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5].
					

Ce bateau transforme l’eau de mer en boisson




					forums.macg.co


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Argh ! Je comprends maintenant pourquoi mon poilu me "patoune" le ventre de temps en temps ... C'est pas par amour, mais pour commencer à attendrir la viande !



Une bonne nouvelle : ta bestiole n'est pas vegan 

Maintenant, il faudrait rendre sa pitance appétissante : un peu de persil dans les narines, une belle carotte où tu sais et quelques oignons autour. Un tour de moulin, parsemer de quelques noisettes de beurre. 

1h30' au four à 180°, l'affaire est faite. 

Il devrait être ravi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2020)

Peu importe le flacon pourvu qu’on ait l’ivresse 









						Une novice remporte le pactole au Loto Foot en pariant l'inverse de son mari
					

Le hasard fait parfois bien les choses. Une joueuse très occasionnelle a remporté 600.000 euros au Loto Foot, grâce à une tactique bien spéciale., Un sacré coup de bol. Une Francilienne qui avoue volontiers




					www.capital.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2020)

Pas assez de femelles au Muséum d’histoire naturelle de Londres! 

Il faut espérer que Nathalie Cooper ne mènera pas d'enquête sur MacG...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2020)

Il invente un Scrabble® pour apprendre le chinois


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2020)

Belgique : l'ancien roi Albert II a reconnu une fille illégitime 

Heureusement, MacG a hérité d'un belge d'une autre espèce !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Belgique : l'ancien roi Albert II a reconnu une fille illégitime
> 
> Heureusement, MacG a hérité d'un belge d'une autre espèce !



Qu’en sais-tu si notre belge n’a pas lui aussi des enfants illégitimes (je ne parle pas de ses poilus) ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Qu’en sais-tu si notre belge n’a pas lui aussi des enfants illégitimes (je ne parle pas de ses poilus) ?


C'est un homme sérieux notre Belge , j'en suis certains


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Janvier 2020)

Et voilà qu'ils se défendent maintenant : Landes : un chasseur grièvement blessé par un cerf


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Janvier 2020)

A quoi sert ce fil?


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Janvier 2020)

Voiture stupéfiante


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2020)

Les drones, c'est has been


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Voiture stupéfiante





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Thaïlande : la police vend aux enchères un véhicule chargé de drogue



Un doublon ?


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Janvier 2020)

Ah oui ! (Mais c’est pas la même source). 
Non j’avais cherché mais je ne suis pas remonté assez l’on dans les discussions. 
Sorry


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

Paris sportifs.elle joue l’inverse de son mari sur des matchs de Ligue 1


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2020)

"Des déchets nucléaires recyclés permettraient d'obtenir des batteries quasi éternelles"


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Peu importe le flacon pourvu qu’on ait l’ivresse
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jura39 a dit:


> Paris sportifs.elle joue l’inverse de son mari sur des matchs de Ligue 1


Oh, un autre doublon !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

Bloquée au bord d’une falaise lors d’un road-trip, elle est sauvée par un match Tinder


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

La cryptomonnaie du PSG ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

La Nasa cherche un volontaire pour rapporter des échantillons de Mars


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Janvier 2020)

Les piétons musclés de New York


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Janvier 2020)

Miam-Mian le bon poulet


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

Une famille perdue dans la forêt amazonienne survit pendant plus de 30 jours


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Janvier 2020)

Manquait plus que ça


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2020)

Un Britannique se coupe le pouce au travail, il est remplacé par son gros orteil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Les piétons musclés de New York


On remarquera que la victime était accro à son téléphone.


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Janvier 2020)

Accro ? le mot est faible et peut-être aussi que quand elle s'est faite percuter elle devait regarder ses message ou Facebook


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Janvier 2020)

l'IA l'avais prédit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Janvier 2020)

Australie : une femme meurt en participant à un concours du plus gros mangeur de gâteaux: 





__





						Sud Ouest : actualités en direct et infos du journal Sudouest.fr
					

Retrouvez l'actualité du Sud Ouest en direct et toutes les informations régionales : politique, économie, sport, photos et vidéos.




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Janvier 2020)

Des "jeux" débiles à l'américaine


----------



## aCLR (28 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> l'IA l'avais prédit


Hollywood aussi !


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Janvier 2020)

Date de sortie du film : 09 septembre 2011.
Ils sont trop forts ces ricains


----------



## aCLR (28 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Date de sortie du film : 09 septembre 2011.
> Ils sont trop forts ces ricains


Ouais enfin bon… S'il faut faire du tripotage de calculatrice combinatoire pour soupçonner des agissements de son voisin, on n'est pas rendu…


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2020)

Apple Pay achève de tisser sa toile en France


----------



## shub22 (29 Janvier 2020)

Un chat séquestre sa maitresse pendant deux jours en Russie


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

L’homme qui voulait échapper à son mariage


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

Toinette a été retrouvée* *


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

Bientôt la fin des pièces de 1 et 2 centimes en Europe ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2020)

La femme au maillot de bain refait parler d'elle


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bientôt la fin des pièces de 1 et 2 centimes en Europe ?


Et les arrondis inférieurs... euh ... supérieurs


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Janvier 2020)

Un nouvel engrais


----------



## boninmi (29 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Un nouvel engrais


Nouvel ? Il n'y a vraiment rien de nouveau. Mon grand-père utilisait non seulement l'urine, mais tout le reste pour la culture maraichère. Il y avait une fosse en béton réservée à cet usage, remplie en vidant des WC extérieurs. On appelait ça la gandouse. Et je pense que cette utilisation est largement répandue dans le monde.


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Janvier 2020)

Bon perso je savais pas mais chercheurs "scientifiques" non plus, ils sont plus inquiétant que moi !


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Nouvel ? Il n'y a vraiment rien de nouveau.


Ni rien d'amusant ou insolite, hé hé hé


> Mon grand-père utilisait non seulement l'urine, mais tout le reste pour la culture maraichère. Il y avait une fosse en béton réservée à cet usage, remplie en vidant des WC extérieurs.


Ah c'était quelque chose de se soulager dans une cabane en bois au milieu du jardin ! :love:


> On appelait ça la gandouse.


C'est plus poétique que _boues d'épuration_…


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ni rien d'amusant ou insolite, hé hé hé


C'est bien Actualités amusantes...Ou pas ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> C'est bien Actualités amusantes...Ou pas ?


C'était une boutade, ou pas !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

Pour une course de 15 km en Uber, il reçoit une facture de 716 €


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

Deux vieux satellites se sont frôlés au-dessus des États-Unis mais la collision n'a pas eu lieu


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> la gandouse.





aCLR a dit:


> rien d'amusant ou insolite



À une époque, en chine, les gens vendaient leur caca, mais pour être sûrs de la bonne qualité, les acheteurs employaient des goûteurs... 
Faut dire que tout le monde était végétarien...


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2020)

000 passagers bloqués sur un navire de croisière


----------



## boninmi (30 Janvier 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> 000 passagers bloqués sur un navire de croisière


000 ? Effectivement, ça fait beaucoup.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> 000 ? Effectivement, ça fait beaucoup.



Au moins un qui suit : c'est évidemment _6.000_ qu'il fallait lire !


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2020)

Votre meilleur docteur c'est vous


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

Qui veut jouer ?


----------



## nicomarcos (30 Janvier 2020)

Porsche à la noix


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, rien...


Bien au contraire !


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Au moins un qui suit


J'en connais un autre qui suit vraiment l'actu de ce fil. 


Jura39 a dit:


> Déjà cité


Fais-toi plaisir Juju, supprime les doublons ! 

……………… (edith)

Je sais que c'est très difficile de suivre_ google/yahoo/msn/bing/etc.news_ et nos _actualités amusantes, ou pas… V5_ sans s’emmêler les pinceaux… Mais les gars, il faudrait quand même voir à ne pas multiplier les posts pour faire du clic…

Si vous êtes incapable de vérifier l'actu sur ce fil avant de poster, changez de lunettes ou apprenez à utiliser la recherche burdel !

:modo:


----------



## Madalvée (30 Janvier 2020)

C'est comme si les gens postaient leurs liens "actualité amusante" sans cliquer sur celui des autres…


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est comme si les gens postaient leurs liens "actualité amusante" sans cliquer sur celui des autres…


Ca va être difficile de te trouver un lien amusant ! 
Ok je sors


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Fais-toi plaisir Juju, supprime les doublons !
> 
> ……………… (edith)
> 
> :



Je t'envoi la note en MP


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Fais-toi plaisir Juju, supprime les doublons !


Les doux blonds ? N'oublie pas les blondes


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2020)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est comme si les gens postaient leurs liens "actualité amusante" sans cliquer sur celui des autres…


Oui et la récurrence de cette impolitesse donne l'impression que _les abonnés au thread_ ne passent ici que pour poster une info lue ailleurs puis s'en retournent continuer leur lecture…


Jura39 a dit:


> Je t'envoi la note en MP


Voilà ! On va faire ça. 


loustic a dit:


> doux blonds


Justement en parlant de "blond", un esprit railleur pourrait imaginer la chose suivante : _un membre plus blond que la moyenne_ arrive ici et clique sur un lien. L'article l'amuse tellement qu'il décide de le partager. Après avoir liée la page sur ses réseaux sociaux et envoyé deux trois mails aux copains, il arrive ici et poste l'actu… Ne riez pas, ce cas de figure arrive plus souvent que l'on croit !


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

L'Europe exige un chargeur universel, Apple dit "non"


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

L'Assemblée consacre le "patrimoine sensoriel" des campagnes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Janvier 2020)

Une différence par rapport à celui-ci ?








						Apple met son grain de sel dans le débat européen sur le chargeur universel
					

Il est un peu difficile de s'y retrouver dans le débat européen sur le chargeur universel pour les smartphones. Le Parlement européen a la volonté de réduire les déchets électroniques et pour y parvenir, l'idée est de permettre aux consommateurs d'utiliser le même chargeur pour remplumer la...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Une différence par rapport à celui-ci ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mème chose , mais pas sur le mème forum


----------



## boninmi (31 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'Assemblée consacre le "patrimoine sensoriel" des campagnes


Ça me rassure pour mon coq.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

Prisonnier d’un mur pendant deux ans, le chat est enfin libéré


----------



## Jura39 (31 Janvier 2020)

La babiole était une amulette rare qui vaut des millions


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Prisonnier d’un mur pendant deux ans, le chat est enfin libéré



Non, je ne ferai pas de blague graveleuse sur cette histoire de chatte coincée dans un mur.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2020)

Le camembert de Normandie est et restera au lait cru ! Et uniquement au lait cru.


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le camembert de Normandie est et restera au lait cru ! Et uniquement au lait cru.


Par contre le Chablis risque de ne plus être un bourgogne


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2020)

Ça ne rigole pas chez TheBig : Belgique: trois ans de prison pour le voleur de vélo et son «crime écologique»


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2020)

Il lègue 14 millions d’euros à un petit village de l’Aveyron


----------



## Romuald (1 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il lègue 14 millions d’euros à un petit village de l’Aveyron


P'tain, ils vont pouvoir mettre des rond-points et des ralentisseurs partout !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Février 2020)

Moi, 10% de la somme, je prends.


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il lègue 14 millions d’euros à un petit village de l’Aveyron





Himeji a dit:


> Moi, 10% de la somme, je prends.


C'est ce qui va leur rester après impôt, la commune n'étant pas héritier direct...


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Moi, 10% de la somme, je prends.



T'as donc une gueule de rond-point ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'as donc une gueule de rond-point ?


De soupière au milieu d'un rond-point !
Suis un peu murde !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Février 2020)

Les salariés licenciés de Michelin devront racheter leurs pneus


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les salariés licenciés de Michelin devront racheter leurs pneus


C'est gonflé 
Ouais je sais , elle était facile.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2020)

Qui s'y colle ? (Y'a des pépettes à se faire : Casse-tête en Indonésie : un crocodile a un pneu coincé autour du cou


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qui veut jouer ?





TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qui s'y colle ? (Y'a des pépettes à se faire : Casse-tête en Indonésie : un crocodile a un pneu coincé autour du cou



Doublon


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Doublon



Ce qu'il ne faut pas faire pour te faire sortir du lit...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2020)

02/02/2020, un jour palindrome


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Février 2020)

2020-02-20 02:02 (202002200202) à l'envers : 202002200202


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2020)

N'abusez pas des souris : Les chouettes aussi souffrent d’obésité morbide


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2020)

Bon c'est décidé , je change d'entreprise


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> 02/02/2020, un jour palindrome


Palindrome pair qui plus est !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

Un tournoi de tennis de table… à poêles


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Février 2020)

Les T-rex existent


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

De drôles de paroissiens


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2020)

Embouteillage d'Iphones


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La ville de Wuhan se construit un hôpital de 25 000 m² en 10 jours



Incoyable , Il ouvre ses portes aujourd'hui.


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Incoyable , Il ouvre ses portes aujourd'hui.


Avec eux, Notre-Dame serait déjà flambant neuve !


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2020)

On en est loin...
La preuve en images


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)

Un navire mystérieusement disparu il y a près de 100 ans retrouvé dans le Triangle des Bermudes


----------



## Jura39 (4 Février 2020)

Une université américaine vérifie la présence des étudiants grâce à une application


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Février 2020)

Un aveugle au volant ... d’un vélo


----------



## subsole (4 Février 2020)

"auto -pilote" accrochez vos ceintures


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

Deux ans après, ils retrouvent un mini-bateau parti des Etats-Unis


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

Pas très drôle !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

Un virus a contaminé près d'un ordinateur Mac sur dix depuis 2018


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

Un vrai professionnel


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2020)

Vingt églises pour 5.000 habitants à Mesnil-en-Ouche


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas très drôle !



Au moins l’avion ne s’est pas cassé en 2 à l’atterrissage.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un vrai professionnel


Cameron… de loin le pire premier ministre de l'Histoire de la Grande-Bretagne. Garde du corps idoine.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (5 Février 2020)

Laura Bernard


*Note de la modération *les « pas people », qui plus est sans lien URL, atterrissent ici plutôt que sur le post-mortem. Eh ouais…


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2020)

Mort de Laura Bernard : l'adolescente a été poignardée ...





​*Note de la modération *: avec ou sans lien URL c'est ici que s'affiche la miss, okay…


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Février 2020)

Il génère du trafic dans Google Maps pour simuler des bouchons sur des voies afin de les garder pour lui


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Février 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Il génère du trafic dans Google Maps pour simuler des bouchons sur des voies afin de les garder pour lui


La preuve, on l’a posté lundi et cela a mis plusieurs jours pour que tu le vois


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Faites votre déclaration d’amour a Lyon


----------



## aCLR (6 Février 2020)

hb222222 a dit:


> Bernard


hb222222, avec un b comme Bernard,

T'avais dis pas plus tard à la fermeture du comptoir, que l'on ne te reprendrait plus à poster dans ce bistrot. T'avais dis, ouais, t'avais dis… Mais tu penses bien que nous n'y avons pas cru un seul instant. La preuve, t'es revenu… Avec un beau hors-sujet qui plus est ! Pis comme j'ai été plutôt cool avec ce retour en fanfare et couronne, ton compère en a remis une couche, avec les petits documents qui vont bien, sauf que non les gars… Quand le commun des mortels disparait, peu importe les circonstances, vous savez très bien que c'est ici qu'on dépose les messages.

Que vous soyez secoués soit, mais il est inutile de bousculer l'ordre des choses avec ces inscriptions dans _not' cimetière_. C'est déjà assez le dawa comme ça ! Que je ne vous y reprenne pas, merci.

:modo:


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Il reçoit 55 000 fois la même lettre


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Il génère du trafic dans Google Maps pour simuler des bouchons sur des voies afin de les garder pour lui





ecatomb a dit:


> La preuve, on l’a posté lundi et cela a mis plusieurs jours pour que tu le vois


doublons
voir post


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2020)

Je veux bien que tu sois Mila *hb222222* mais utiliser son portrait comme avatar c'est limite.
Moi aussi je soutiens la nana, et mets un doigt à ceux qui le méritent...


----------



## daffyb (6 Février 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> et mets un doigt à ceux qui le méritent...


et tu le mets où le doigt ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Février 2020)

DTA, je reste poli


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> hb222222, avec un b comme Bernard,
> 
> T'avais dis pas plus tard à la fermeture du comptoir, que l'on ne te reprendrait plus à poster dans ce bistrot. T'avais dis, ouais, t'avais dis… Mais tu penses bien que nous n'y avons pas cru un seul instant. La preuve, t'es revenu… Avec un beau hors-sujet qui plus est ! Pis comme j'ai été plutôt cool avec ce retour en fanfare et couronne, ton compère en a remis une couche, avec les petits documents qui vont bien, sauf que non les gars… Quand le commun des mortels disparait, peu importe les circonstances, vous savez très bien que c'est ici qu'on dépose les messages.
> 
> ...



Très franchement je ne pensais pas revenir.
Et puis il y a eu Mila.
Et puis Laura.

Ce qui se passe est extrêmement grave.
"Je suis Charlie" c'était il y a 5 ans. Ca n'a plus cessé depuis. Chaque semaine ou presque un "déséquilibré", un "loup solitaire" tue ou viole en Europe au nom de sa religion d'Amour de Tolérance et de Paix.
Un fil Attentats avait même été créé dans le Comptoir, par un modérateur si je me souviens bien (Jura il me semble).

Plus le temps passe plus ça s'aggrave.

Et maintenant des ministres et des députés plus ou moins incompétents et intéressés nous disent, en creux, qu'ils s'accommoderaient au fond qu'en France soit rétabli le délit de blasphème !!
Pour que des millions de pauvres petits bébés phoques se sentent chez eux et ne se transforment pas en fauves.
Et accessoirement (ou principalement) votent pour leur boutique aux prochaines élections.

Nous sommes à une époque de transition historique où tout s'accélère en France et dans le monde.
Il est dommage que Macg décide de fermer le Comptoir à ce moment là, et qui plus est de rendre inaccessible les années de discussions qui s'y sont déroulées.

Alors oui, je n'ai pas respecté les règles, j'ai mis un peu de bordel, mais je n'ai pas l'intention de récidiver.
Comme chacun ici je suis un simple invité. Donc je referme la porte, et je vous laisse entre vous.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Un film des frères Lumière de 1896 disponible en 4K grâce à l’intelligence artificielle


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Quand Coronavirus était un personnage d'« Astérix »


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Février 2020)

hb222222 a dit:


> Très franchement je ne pensais pas revenir.
> Et puis il y a eu Mila.
> Et puis Laura.
> 
> ...



Personnellement, je ne suis *PAS* Mila, ne serait-ce que pour la vulgarité de sa "prestation" émaillée de p...., de m..... et autres.

La forme prend le pas sur le fond et, à mon avis, la décrédibilise totalement, la transformant en ado hystérique cherchant à buzzer dans tous les sens !

A 16 ans on se doit d'être consciente des risques que l'on prend à déblatérer sur les réseaux sociaux et même si le droit au blasphème doit être reconnu, ce n'est certainement pas l'égérie que je me plairais à suivre !

Elle a parfaitement le droit de s'exprimer, mais quand on s'arroge ce droit, surtout sur les réseaux sociaux, il faut assumer !

De toutes manières, dans quelques semaines elle sera retombée dans les tréfonds de l'actualité et on n'en parlera plus !

Sa future carrière est toute tracée ... influenceuse (c'est à la mode !) ou télé réalité ... C'est du moins ce que je lui souhaite de tout coeur !


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2020)

Moi, j' aime pas les religions... c' est réellement des tas de conneries.
Je n' ai toujours pas compris en quoi on devrait respecter les religions. 

Quand a Mila, j' ai pas écouté sa prestation, mais j' imagine que j' en partage largement le fond.

Moi, je suis patlekiste intégriste fondamentaliste (un truc que çà rigole pas; et que celui qui blasphème la dessus...rrhhaaaagneeuuugnnneeu!!!!!)


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Février 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne suis *PAS* Mila, ne serait-ce que pour la vulgarité de sa "prestation" émaillée de p...., de m..... et autres.
> 
> La forme prend le pas sur le fond et, à mon avis, la décrédibilise totalement, la transformant en ado hystérique cherchant à buzzer dans tous les sens !
> 
> ...



Je vois au-delà de la personne.

Les pétroleuses à cheveux bleu avec un langage ordurier c'est pas du tout mon truc, non plus.
Mais cette vidéo qu'elle a faite était une réponse à un homme à qui elle n'avait rien fait et qui l'insultait gratuitement et très violemment. Voilà un fait qui n'est pas toujours rappelé !

Quant au soit-disant buzz  c'est un argument totalement inepte. 
Un buzz qui vous colle une fatwa collective sur le dos quelle formidable promotion 

Non, ce qui s'est passé c'est que Mila s'est crue encore en France.

Elle a réagit avec une spontanéité qui maintenant relève de la témérité, dans un pays dénaturé, anesthésié par le Padamalgam et paralysé par la terreur d'être accusé d'être un soit disant complice d'Hitler, et ainsi d'y perdre ses proches et sa réputation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Février 2020)

hb222222 a dit:


> Elle a réagit avec une spontanéité qui maintenant relève de la témérité, dans un pays dénaturé, anesthésié par le Padamalgam et paralysé par la terreur d'être accusé d'être un soit disant complice d'Hitler, et ainsi d'y perdre ses proches et sa réputation.



 ... Là, tu exagères un peu ? Non ? ....


----------



## patlek (6 Février 2020)

Ce qui m' aurat bien fait marrer, c'est la prestation de Nicole Belloubet, ministre de la justice, qui en deux temps trois mouvement a rétablit l' interdiction du droit de blasphème!!!

Ou là, c' est la consternation!!!, on croit rêver ...

Ensuite a fait marche arrière, pitoyablement.

Là, c' était fun quand meme.


Je ne vois pas l' ombre d'une justification de "respect", envers quelque chose, qui promets que après la mort, pour les "non croyants", ceux ci seraient destiné a subir des tortures et autres barbaries débiles d' un (dieu) dégénéré. Celui qui se permet de croire çà, je n' ai pas le moindre soucis avec le fait que l'on dise que sa croyance est de la merde. Et mystère total, si celui ci réclame du "respect". A quel titre????  Je n' ai aucun respect a avoir pour ce qui ne me respecte pas; aucun!.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Février 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Là, tu exagères un peu ? Non ? ....



En France certains sujets sont tabous dans les repas entre amis, entre collègues, en famille.

Si tu veux plomber l'ambiance, et lire dans le regard de tes proches que tu t'éloignes d'eux, voire que tu as irrémédiablement cassé le lien d'estime et de respect mutuel entre vous, tu ouvres ta gueule sur (par ordre décroissant dans l'opprobre) :


l'immigration
l'Islam (pas l'Islamisme, l'Islam tout court)
la filiation pour les homosexuels
le détournement de l'esprit de la loi Veil
le féminisme contemporain


----------



## daffyb (6 Février 2020)

hb222222 a dit:


> Je vois au-delà de la personne.
> 
> Les pétroleuses à cheveux bleu avec un langage ordurier c'est pas du tout mon truc, non plus.
> Mais cette vidéo qu'elle a faite était une réponse à un homme à qui elle n'avait rien fait et qui l'insultait gratuitement et très violemment. Voilà un fait qui n'est pas toujours rappelé !
> ...


Répondre à des insultes par des insultes est une preuve de bassesse et de peu de jugeote. Attention, je n'excuse personne ni prend le parti de personne. Je constate et j'indique que lorsqu'on n'est pas capable de s'exprimer correctement alors on part dans la violence (physique ou verbale)…


----------



## aCLR (6 Février 2020)

hb222222 a dit:


> Très franchement je ne pensais pas revenir.


Raconte ça à d'autres… Je te côtoie depuis assez longtemps pour savoir que tu ne peux tenir ta langue dans ta poche.


> Et puis il y a eu Mila.
> Et puis Laura.


Qui ? 


> Ce qui se passe est extrêmement grave.


Sous le _prisme_ des réseaux sociaux…


> Un fil Attentats avait même été créé dans le Comptoir, par un modérateur si je me souviens bien (Jura il me semble).


Après la nostalgie des boules rouges, la nostalgie du comptoir…


> Il est dommage que Macg décide de fermer le Comptoir à ce moment là, et qui plus est de rendre inaccessible les années de discussions qui s'y sont déroulées.


Tout a déjà été dit sur le sujet. Je te laisse relire le message #54 de cette discussion et de t'y tenir, merci.


> Alors oui, je n'ai pas respecté les règles, j'ai mis un peu de bordel, mais je n'ai pas l'intention de récidiver.


C'est noté.


> Comme chacun ici je suis un simple invité. Donc je referme la porte, et je vous laisse entre vous.


Boujou pis du mieux ! :smack:


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Les ventes d'Apple Watch dépassent, de loin, celles des montres suisses


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ?



Laura Bernard, 17 ans. 
Egorgée dans une petite ville près de Lens.

https://france3-regions.francetvinf...-couteau-sallaumines-est-enquete-1783219.html


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

A Bangui, les héritiers d'une cavalerie impériale oubliée trottent toujours


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Coronavirus: le pangolin pourrait être le chaînon manquant potentiel dans l’épidémie


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Paris : Un renard perturbe le trafic des métros de la ligne 8


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Bordeaux : Les réservations pour les refuges périurbains sont ouvertes


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (7 Février 2020)

Désinscription ce week-end.
Bon vent à tous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Février 2020)

hb222222 a dit:


> Désinscription ce week-end.
> Bon vent à tous.



Tidju hb ! Pourquoi te désinscrire ??? Je n'en vois pas la raison ...  
On s'est quand même bien amusés dans le thread sur le survivalisme ... Si tu restes, j'ouvrirai un fil similaire sur la terrasse et on pourra de nouveau s'y donner à coeur joie.
Je t'avoue aussi que je ne trouve plus trop ma place sur le forum ayant été trop habitué à vadrouiller dans le fil sur la dépression et le suicide fermé maintenant ... 
Je vais me sentir seul sans tes prévisions apocalyptiques ... 






*Allez ! Viens hb ... viens !*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je vais me sentir seul sans tes prévisions apocalyptiques ...



Meuh non !
Suffit d'avoir mauvais caractère !


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je ne trouve plus trop ma place sur le forum ayant été trop habitué à vadrouiller dans...





hb222222 a dit:


> ...le féminisme contemporain


Pour ajouter une petite couche d'actualités amusantes ou pas, il suffit de passer du féminisme à la défense des animaux, et vice versa, par exemple en visitant quelques sites ad hoc.
Ainsi nous devons défendre la vie naturelle des animaux, donc leur système de reproduction... Les hommes sont des mammifères... Qu'en pensent les féministes ?
Les agressions sexuelles cesseront-elles ?
Bientôt biches et cerfs feront gentiment connaissance sur un site de rencontre...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Ainsi nous devons défendre la vie naturelle des animaux, donc leur système de reproduction...



Il a bien raison le loulou : “De quel droit les privons-nous de la lumière du jour ?”


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Février 2020)

Elu à 100%


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Elu à 100%


C'est un bel avantage d'être seul , surtout pour penser


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Février 2020)

Comme ça t'as jamais tort !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Comme ça t'as jamais tort !


Ouais , c'est mème pas le cas a la maison


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Février 2020)

#Jura39 as tu vu la carte de France des  - de10 habitants ?
Mérona tu connais , (8 habitants).


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

78 ans après !


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 78 ans après !


Facebook is magic


----------



## aCLR (7 Février 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> hb222222 a dit:
> 
> 
> > Désinscription ce week-end.
> ...


Quand l'actualité du bar côtoie celle du monde…

Fut un temps où les membres, en passe de s'anonymiser, ouvraient un fil en terrasse pour annoncer la chose. Certains même ouvraient à plusieurs reprises leur sujet d'adieux, comme pour conjurer cette incapacité à disparaître pour de bon. Cette remarque est au pluriel mais vous comme moi savons qu'elle ne fait référence qu'à un seul membre, revenu sous plusieurs pseudos et finalement parti… Ce souvenir mis à part, en général les membres _bored de macgé_ préfèrent tout simplement abandonner leur profil. C'est plus simple en cas de besoin. Et cela laisse un espoir aux membres connectés de recroiser un ancien, un copain ou une tête de lard oubliée. Mais bon _chacun fait fait c'qui lui plaît plaît plaît ! _


----------



## boninmi (8 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Fut un temps où les membres, en passe de s'anonymiser, ouvraient un fil en terrasse pour annoncer la chose. Certains même ouvraient à plusieurs reprises leur sujet d'adieux, comme pour conjurer cette incapacité à disparaître pour de bon.


Et quand on est mort, on l'annonce à plusieurs reprises sur le thread post mortem ? Et on supprime son compte depuis l'au-delà ?


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Prends ma main


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

No stress !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2020)

Grâce à ce robot du futur, vous ne serez plus en rade de papier toilette


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Février 2020)

Restons dans le sujet : 
 alors


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

On est jamais mieux servi que par...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2020)

Federer et Nadal battent le record de spectateurs à un match de tennis


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Nike trading


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Le cyberloafing améliore la productivité


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Grâce à ce robot du futur, vous ne serez plus en rade de papier toilette



Pas besoin de robot pour ne pas être en rade de PQ. Un washlet (WC japonais) fait l’affaire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Restons dans le sujet :
> alors



Si je mange de la merde, je peux choper le coronavirus ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Si je mange de la merde, je peux choper le coronavirus ?



T'as pas mieux à faire ? 

Une idée : Guide de survie pour digérer une raclette


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Un QI de seiche


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Apprentissage rose.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Les mouches rayées par le zèbre


----------



## Romuald (8 Février 2020)

Grave question !


----------



## Berthold (8 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Les mouches rayées par le zèbre


C'est drôle de lire partout dans l'article le côté "récent" de cette « découverte ». Il y a des années qu'on en parle, de cette fonction des rayures du zèbre !


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> C'est drôle de lire partout dans l'article le côté "récent" de cette « découverte ». Il y a des années qu'on en parle, de cette fonction des rayures du zèbre !


Oui très juste ce que tu dit, mais disons que ceux des scientifiques en mal d'inspiration ou qui s'ennuyaient on approfondi la question

 Donc :        " cependant, de récentes analyses vidéo ont révélé des différences de vitesse d’approche"


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Grave question !


C'est réversible


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2020)

Ce ne sont pas les filles de joie qui coûtent le plus cher : Canada : il brûle des piles de billets pour ne rien donner à son...


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas les filles de joie qui coûtent le plus cher : Canada : il brûle des piles de billets pour ne rien donner à son...


La vraie question est : qu'elle a bien pu faire pour en arriver là !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La vraie question est : qu'elle a bien pu faire pour en arriver là !



Pour être honnête, c'est probablement lui, le problème...


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2020)

Le tapis de course.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2020)

Le chien chasse le dragon.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

*McDonalds: des internautes affirment avoir pu commander des menus pour pratiquement rien après un bug*


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

Une Française sacrée championne du monde d’aviron indoor à l’âge de 86 ans.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

Un maire fait ses adieux en chanson


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

Un député communiste parodie "Star Wars" pour dénoncer la réforme des retraites


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2020)

Le cycliste Emoji


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

Le Portugal revient sur des avantages accordés aux étrangers


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le cycliste Emoji


L'idée est bonne , mais le fait que le cycliste doit utiliser des boutons sur son guidon pour déclencher les alertes me semble dangereux car son attention n'est plus sur la route


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2020)

Il lui faudrait Siri  
Et ça serait top !


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2020)

La crise ? Connais pas.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2020)

Les baleines aussi sont en "mode furtif"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *McDonalds: des internautes affirment avoir pu commander des menus pour pratiquement rien après un bug*



Si au moins cela avait servi pour donner à manger à quelque sdf ...



nicomarcos a dit:


> La crise ? Connais pas.


Tant qu'il ne s'envole pas. En tout cas il a de la gueule (comme on dit).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Février 2020)

La piste d'atterrisage se trouve en face de nous... euh non à gauche...


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2020)

Macron : la panne


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Février 2020)

Quelle maitrise


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Février 2020)

En parlant de record, les avions se sentent pousser des ailes


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2020)

Tempête Ciara: l'atterrissage raté d'un avion à Londres


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2020)

Trop Lente


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2020)

Très écolo ce Bill


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

Le clavier papillon des MacBook se fait étriller... même aux Oscars


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2020)

C'est pour la bonne cause


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Février 2020)

Il rentrait manger


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Tour Eiffel et mairie de Paris jouent les Cupidon pour la Saint-Valentin


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Un ancien ministre de l'Agriculture gagne à la loterie


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Les épiceries 100% automatisées débarquent en France


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Le nouveau coronavirus est baptisé "Covid-19"


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Des chewing-gums jetés deviennent de l'"art environnemental"


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Février 2020)

La Macronie a peur !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Pauvre voiture


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pauvre voiture


Louée 70 000€, accident en état d'ébriété☛l'assurance ne marchera pas, ça va lui couter plus que cher, et il risque de divorcer avant de se marier


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Erreur de commande ?


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Février 2020)

Ah la p..... de vache


----------



## Jura39 (11 Février 2020)

Montpellier : En détournant du mobilier urbain, Efix donne vie à des personnages de la pop culture






​


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Février 2020)

Elections vues par Elfix


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Février 2020)

Radar rafistolé


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Le village qui attire les amoureux du monde entier pour la Saint-Valentin


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Les premières villes flottantes pourraient bientôt voir le jour, voici à quoi elles ressembleront


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Février 2020)

Ça laisse septique


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Un radar fou


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Février 2020)

Policier tout permis


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Le numéro de téléphone du FBI détourné par des escrocs


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Un piano à plus de 170.000 euros part en miettes lors d'un déménagement


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Le "pub des Beatles" classé monument historique de premier plan


----------



## Jura39 (12 Février 2020)

Un photographe anglais primé pour son cliché d'une bagarre de deux souris dans le métro






​


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

La cascade inversée


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

Pizza à domicile


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

La poste et les colis


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

Les champignons radiotrphiques


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pizza à domicile



Actualité déjà cité le 23 Janvier .


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Actualité déjà cité le 23 Janvier .


Ah oui, ça fait loin !
Désolé alors on peut supprimer.
Merci


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Le nouveau doyen masculin de l'humanité est un Japonais de 112 ans


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le nouveau doyen masculin de l'humanité est un Japonais de 112 ans


Plus que 10 ans pour détrôner Jeanne


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Un site promet aux étudiants de l'argent de poche contre leur données personnelles


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un site promet aux étudiants de l'argent de poche contre leur données personnelles


Au moins ça a le mérite d'être clair.
Autant les vendre au lieu de se les faire voler


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2020)

En plus, j'ai un rein et un oeil ainsi qu'une bonne quantité sang chaque mois, combien ?

Edit: 
Une burne également.


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Février 2020)

subsole a dit:


> En plus, j'ai un rein et un oeil ainsi qu'une bonne quantité sang chaque mois, combien ?


La quantité mais la qualité ?
Et fais attention, ne le crie pas trop fort, il y a un sacré trafic aussi, ils vont  venir t'enlever


----------



## subsole (13 Février 2020)

Qualité Bio, bien conservé que des alcools naturels.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le nouveau doyen masculin de l'humanité est un Japonais de 112 ans



Petit joueur : Soeur André, la doyenne des Français, fête ses 116 ans


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Vos messages d'amour projetés sur la Tour Eiffel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Février 2020)

Une mère et son fils arrêtés pour des fausses réservations d’hôtel au Japon
					

Le préjudice approche le million d’euros




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

Des distributeurs automatiques de produits frais


----------



## Jura39 (13 Février 2020)

@*Himeji *
N'oublie pas de télécharger l'application avant ton départ  
*U**ne application permet de « sortir » avec un samouraï*


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> se les faire voler


Ça n'est pas la formule que j'emploierais. Tiens par exemple, si je regarde ton activité du jour dans ce sujet, que donnes-tu à bouffer aux méchants algorithmes siphonneurs de données personnelles ? Tu t'es réveillé avec une news insolite alsacienne sur un phénomène naturel. Un café plus tard, tes rêves de pizzas à domicile tombaient à l'eau. L'espoir de voir ta commande entre les mains du postier aussi s'éloignait. Du coup, pour oublier tout ça tu t'es fais une assiette de champis de l'espace.

Qu'est-ce qu'un algorithme peut faire avec ça ?

Il va te _voler_ ton penchant pour la nature, ton côté sédentaire prompt à commander en ligne et ton attirance pour la science-fiction alors que tu voulais garder tout ça pour toi ! Franchement, ça n'est pas du vol… Même moi j'arrive à la même conclusion !


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Février 2020)

Quel talent de narrateur !
Avec un petit bout d’une simple phrase tu arrives à transformer cela en une explication 
prosaïque. 
C’est fort utile, ça oblige à réveiller nos neurones en végétation et donc c’est un bon entraînement en prévention d’une éventuelle 
dégénérescence cognitive.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Il s'excuse devant le juge en chantant


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Ce zoo propose de donner le prénom de votre ex à un cafard


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Février 2020)

Que la moitié mais....


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Zidane le percute en voiture, il repart avec un selfie


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Apple n'a plus le droit de fouiller les sacs de ses employés en dehors de leur temps de travail


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Des chercheurs génèrent de l’électricité à partir de gouttes de pluie


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qui veut jouer ?


Indonésie: un Australien rejoint la course pour retirer un pneu du cou d'un crocodile


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

L'Antarctique a enregistré une température record de plus de 20°C


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vos messages d'amour projetés sur la Tour Eiffel



Au cas où : saint-valentin--un-chercheur-canadien-decouvre-le-moyen-d-effacer-de-nos-memoires-les-chagrins-d-amour-pascal-neveu-


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Saint-Valentin. Pour faire plaisir à son amie, il cambriole un sex-shop près de Rennes


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Février 2020)

Castaner la panique


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Un homme promène son matelas sur son scooter


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Il se filme en tenant le volant avec les pieds, quarante jours de prison


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il se filme en tenant le volant avec les pieds, quarante jours de prison


Super de se pavaner sur les réseaux


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2020)

Saint-Valentin : ils battent le record du monde du baiser-spaghetti


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Février 2020)

Le salaire de la peur


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Février 2020)

Le ténia se trompe de route


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

Kaboul, un robot-serveuse pour alléger le lourd quotidien des Afghans


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Février 2020)

Un oubli qui coute cher


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Février 2020)

N'est ce pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> N'est ce pas ?


Tiens ,une info que je connaissais pas


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Février 2020)

Ben oui, je sais c’est pas une actualité c’est une information pour la grille salariale


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ben oui, je sais c’est pas une actualité c’est une information pour la grille salariale


Je la connais très bien


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2020)

USA: une émission de télé cherche un logement pour un "ménage à trois"


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2020)

La construction de l'usine Tesla allemande contrariée par des fourmis


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2020)

Le prénom 









						Il s'appelle Hitler et ne peut pas utiliser son nom sur les réseaux sociaux
					

Les règles d'utilisation et de modération de certains réseaux sociaux empêchent Hitler Cigarruista de s'inscrire sous sa véritable identité




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Février 2020)

Il devrait faire un procès à ses parents  
Et à l’état civil qui l’a enregistré


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2020)

Son mari lui offre des jeux à gratter pour son anniversaire, elle gagne 500.000 euros


----------



## nicomarcos (15 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Son mari lui offre des jeux à gratter pour son anniversaire, elle gagne 500.000 euros


Remenber :
Je trouve que ça fait de drôles de "coïncidences" :
-1 : le mec retrouve un ticket dans sa voiture : 500 000€
-2 : le mec qui prend un ticket parce que il n’avait pas assez pour faire une CB : 500 000€
-3 : celle-ci : encore 500 000€
???????
Moralité : à vous !



-


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Février 2020)

J'ai pris un ticket: 0€


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2020)

Une station de ski des Pyrénées achemine la neige en hélicoptère


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Février 2020)

J'avais pas vu le rond point


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)

Costa Rica : Saisie record de cinq tonnes de cocaïne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Février 2020)

Pub pour l'achat d'organe...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)

La DeLorean, voiture culte de Retour vers le futur, bientôt relancée ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2020)

Des milliers d'iphones distribués aux passagers du Diamond Princess


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des milliers d'iphones distribués aux passagers du Diamond Princess



J'ai hâte d'avoir le Covid-19.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des milliers d'iphones distribués aux passagers du Diamond Princess




https://www.igen.fr/iphone/2020/02/...-passagers-du-paquebot-bloque-au-japon-113091


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2020)

*Coronavirus: vol à main armée de papier toilette à Hong Kong*


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Coronavirus: vol à main armée de papier toilette à Hong Kong*



Beaucoup moins dangereux que du 9 mm ou du 11,43 !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2020)

Plus de 600 cétacés déjà retrouvés morts dans le golfe de Gascogne en 2020


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

L’étonnant tour d’honneur de Donald Trump sur le circuit de Daytona


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Une bague perdue aux États-Unis retrouvée 47 ans plus tard en Finlande


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Une famille se recueille pendant un an sur une tombe vide


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Il commet une centaine de vols dans des voitures en cinq jours


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Son souper se résume à un paquet de frites depuis 32 ans


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2020)

Dennis souffle sur Liège et crée le “Palais des con”


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Février 2020)

Picasso aurait adoré


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Février 2020)

Quel gâchis


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Février 2020)

La pose post-mortem


----------



## loustic (18 Février 2020)

Actualité (fondante, amusante ou pas ?)
Le Président vient de rendre visite aux glaciers français...
Ça fond depuis quand ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Cette ville italienne paye le loyer de ses nouveaux habitants


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Football : 5 ans de suspension pour avoir mordu le sexe de son adversaire


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Japon. Il trouve plus de 90 000 € dans les déchets d’un centre de tri


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Un nouveau signal radio extraterrestre intrigue les scientifiques


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2020)

Isabelle vaut le détour


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2020)

La baignade de trop   
Ah les réseaux sociaux, mais quand comprendront-ils ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2020)

L'épidémie de coronavirus fait chuter les émissions de gaz à effet de serre en Chine


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Le Français Vince Reffet survole Dubaï en jetpack, une première mondiale


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Plus de 10 partenaires sexuels dans sa vie augmenterait le risque de cancer


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2020)

En pleine guerre contre le coronavirus, Pékin fait taire deux grandes voix de l’opposition

Mais si, vous allez rire, en lisant cela :

Eloge de la censure ? Le ministre de la Santé crée la polémique en louant le modèle de santé chinois

"Allez voir en dictature" ? Y'en a un qui l'a fait.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

Euromillions : Faute d’avoir trouvé le gagnant, un jackpot de plus d’un million d’euros empoché par l’Etat


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2020)

De plus en plus de Français demandent l’euthanasie en Belgique


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Euromillions : Faute d’avoir trouvé le gagnant, un jackpot de plus d’un million d’euros empoché par l’Etat


Ben voilà, ils l'ont trouvé le gagnant. 



Jura39 a dit:


> De plus en plus de Français demandent l’euthanasie en Belgique



Quand tu vois la tronche du pays, forcément, ça te file le bourdon.

Pas nouveau : "Avec un ciel si gris qu'un canal s'est pendu". La Belgique, j'évite.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Février 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand tu vois la tronche du pays, forcément, ça te file le bourdon.
> Pas nouveau : "Avec un ciel si gris qu'un canal s'est pendu". La Belgique, j'évite.



 ... Tout ça parce qu'il sait déjà que la France va se faire exploser par la Belgique au prochain Euro ... Petit joueur va !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tout ça parce qu'il sait déjà que la France va se faire exploser par la Belgique au prochain Euro ... Petit joueur va !


Vu l'état des effectifs bleus en ce moment, la revanche risque de se jouer à la Playstation de l'infirmerie.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2020)

Bien mal aquis..


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2020)

Le casque Français


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bien mal aquis..


Bien acquis, on profiterait mieux


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2020)

Mais à qui ?
Ps : c'est grave une erreur d'orthographe, c'est pas toléré ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais à qui ?
> Ps : c'est grave une erreur d'orthographe, c'est pas toléré ?


Ça n'est pas le premier résultat pointé par googleActus pour le thème orthographe mais bon…

Selon une étude de QAPA, agence d'intérim en ligne, l'orthographe et la grammaire sont en péril dans le monde du travail. En effet, 59% des candidats et 67% des recruteurs jugent que les qualités rédactionnelles sont inutiles au travail.

… Ça fout les jetons !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça n'est pas le premier résultat pointé par googleActus pour le thème orthographe mais bon…
> Selon une étude de QAPA, agence d'intérim en ligne, l'orthographe et la grammaire sont en péril dans le monde du travail. En effet, 59% des candidats et 67% des recruteurs jugent que les qualités rédactionnelles sont inutiles au travail.
> … Ça fout les jetons !!!



Étude peu crédible : Fautes d'orthographe des salariés : ces DRH qui trouvent des...
Cadres fâchés avec l'orthographe : réagissez !


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Étude peu crédible


Venant d'une agence d'intérim en ligne, je ne m'attendais pas à ce que l'étude soit crédible. Seulement les pourcentages affichés sont effrayants, d'où ce message limite amusant…


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bien acquis, on profiterait mieux


Oui, mais mal acquis, il est à qui ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Février 2020)

Aux Rousses, les écolos verdissent le projet de modernisation de la station


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> … Ça fout les jetons !!!


Bonjour, 
Bon pour finir :
1/ Ce n"est pas une faute d'orthographe mais la conséquence d'une vitesse mal maîtrisée.
2/ Si vous allez faire un tour sur les forums techniques, vous aller vous arracher les cheveux et
     là, l'étude de Google aura du sens.
Voilà, fin de l'histoire.
CQFD.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Opération réussie


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le casque Français



Chouette ! J'en ai un.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Chouette ! J'en ai un.


Bien, apte pour le service


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bien, apte pour le service


Ah! Non. Service accompli. Rayé des cadres.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Me too


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

Un tremblement de terre de magnitude 3,8 a secoué Brest


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Attention aux fausses gammes avec le violon


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

Les frontaliers sont-ils un danger pour la Suisse?


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Bon pour finir :
> 1/ Ce n"est pas une faute d'orthographe mais la conséquence d'une vitesse mal maîtrisée.
> 2/ Si vous allez faire un tour sur les forums techniques, vous aller vous arracher les cheveux et
> ...


Tu as raison… 
La prochaine fois je te lancerais un : relis-toi avant de poster que diable ! La relecture, cette action au combien mise à mal dans l'étude précédemment citée, évite bien des écarts de clavier, de mémoire ou d'empressement !


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Super Novad


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> La relecture, cette action au combien mise à mal


ô combien !


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> ô combien !


Dis donc toi, crois-tu que mettre le nez du _modo-facho-donneur-de-leçons-à-ses-heures_ en face de son caca soit une bonne idée ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu as raison…
> La prochaine fois je te *lancerais* un : relis-toi avant de poster que diable ! La relecture, cette action au combien mise à mal dans l'étude précédemment citée, évite bien des écarts de clavier, de mémoire ou d'empressement !



"je te lancerai"...


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2020)

Un pêcheur indonésien attrape l'ancêtre de Trump et de Macron


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un pêcheur indonésien attrape l'ancêtre de Trump et de Macron


Oh le beau titre putaclic. Merci le Point


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Oh le beau titre putaclic. Merci le Point



En effet ! Mais c'est la lecture de l'article qui est intéressante !
À ce compte là, ils auraient dû écrire "l'ancêtre de Romuald et de TimeCapsule 

Ça aurait eu une autre gueule !


----------



## nicomarcos (21 Février 2020)

C'est le genre d'article que tu lis à cause (ou grâce) de son titre, malin le journaleux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Février 2020)

Est-ce le tombeau de Romulus ? Une découverte exceptionnelle à Rome sème le doute: 


https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/02/21/...onnelle-a-rome-seme-le-doute-7223562-4803.php


----------



## Jura39 (22 Février 2020)

Il n'y a donc pas d'âge pour le faire ?


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Février 2020)

Trop pressé d'aller au lit


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Février 2020)

La rancune tenace


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "je te lancerai"...


Tu as raison papi ! :bécot:
Donc pour m'éviter les railleries futures, le prochain que je prendrais en flagrant délit de leçon grammaticale ou syntaxique, je le _ban for a week_ ! (désolé pour l'anglicisme mais les popups ne sont pas toutes traduites)


----------



## Romuald (23 Février 2020)

Celui qui a peur est un peureux. Donc : que je prendrai


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Février 2020)

Etre chanceux


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2020)

Des touristes givrés à l'assaut d'un hôtel de glace en Suède


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Février 2020)

Heureusement, la con..... tue parfois !


----------



## Berthold (23 Février 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Heureusement, la con..... tue parfois !


Une possible nomination aux Darwin arwards…


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Février 2020)

Paradoxes du sexe


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Février 2020)

Lot-et-Garonne : flashé à 142 km/h, il déclare avoir des tocs


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Celui qui a peur est un peureux. Donc : que je prendrai



_Le modo-facho, ayant jaboté 
En société,
Se trouva mal dans son slip
Quand la bourde fut reproduite.
Pas une seule fois,
Le forum ne l'épargnera.
Il alla quérir une aide
chez gKatarn son collègue,
Le suppliant de lui prêter_
Sa_ commande pour blaster
La bête aux cornes rebelles.
« Docquéville vous le rendra, lui dit-il,
Avant hier ça va de soi,
Fourrure et attributs en prime. »
Mais gKatarn n'est pas prêteur :
C'est là son moindre défaut.
« Où étiez-vous le jour de la distribution des Bescherelle ?
Dit-il à cet emprunteur.
— Dans mon iCal j'avais noté,
Piscine. Ne vous en déplaise.
— Vous nagiez ? J'en suis fort aise.
Et bien ! Coulez maintenant. »_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Février 2020)

Le carnaval d'Alost ... Polémique et parfum de scandale en Belgique ! 

Un carnaval suscite la polémique en Belgique


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le carnaval d'Alost ... Polémique et parfum de scandale en Belgique !
> Un carnaval suscite la polémique en Belgique



Autant je trouve les polémiques soulevées au sujet des "black faces" profondément stupides, cette sorte de "carnaval" n'est pas à porter au crédit de la ville !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2020)

À ce feu, plus vous klaxonnez, plus vous attendrez


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Paradoxes du sexe



Mon petit nico, dois-je te rappeler que l'année 2020 est bissextile et non bisexuelle...


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mon petit nico, dois-je te rappeler que l'année 2020 est bissextile et non bisexuelle...


 L’objectif ici n’est pas de juger les personnes qui sont en accord avec ces « conseils ». Nous sommes des êtres humains complexes, nous pouvons parfaitement vivre (et être heureux) en enchaînant les grands écarts intellectuels et les saltos arrière mentaux.


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2020)

L'humour est autorisé jusqu'au 29 février !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2020)

Finistère : la mystérieuse inscription gravée sur un rocher enfin déchiffrée


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Février 2020)

Le vent dans le métro


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

Ce perroquet est devenu un héros


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2020)

Tu habites près de Toulouse, cong.
Tu es un homme ou une femme, cong.
Tu as entre 45 et 77 ans, cong.
Et tu veux gagner du cash facilement, cong.

Va donc au CHU aider la recherche sur l'AVC, cong !


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Février 2020)

Avec la "chocolatine" comprise putaing !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

A peine désigné, l’homme le plus vieux du monde meurt


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2020)

L'étonnante popularité d'un trou dans un mur


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Février 2020)

Donald Macho Man


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2020)

Une Américaine plaide coupable d'avoir été seins nus devant son mari 

Insupportable sexisme : le mari, torse nu également, n'a pas été poursuivi !


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2020)

Hier je me suis laissé avoir par des hiéroglyphes enfin déchiffrés qui finalement demandaient _encore du chemin à faire pour lever totalement le mystère_ (sic). Et là, je me suis laissé prendre au jeu du topless entre adultes alors que la plainte émanait d'une ex. La mère des marmots, spectateurs du show, jalousait tellement les nichons de "la nouvelle femme de votre père" qu'elle trouva là un procès bien sordide à infliger…

Bref, c'est d'un niveau ces accroches…


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Février 2020)

Les japonaises


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2020)

La Bougie du Sapeur, le seul quotidien qui sort tous les quatre ans


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2020)

Faut pas se laisser abattre : Le bœuf Stroganoff de Jean-François Piège  

Testé et approuvé !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2020)

Des capsules-dortoirs en classe économique


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Février 2020)

Bon j'ai trouvé ceci intéressant, un florilège de photos d'illusions d'optiques amusantes, je ne sais ou poster (j'avais envie de vous faire partager) alors en attendant, voici : Photos illusions optiques.


----------



## loustic (26 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bon j'ai trouvé ceci intéressant, un florilège de photos d'illusions d'optiques amusantes, je ne sais ou poster (j'avais envie de vous faire partager) alors en attendant, voici : Photos illusions optiques.


 -> Paye ton hallu !!


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2020)

Ca avance, lentement mais espérons surement


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2020)

250 euros pour manger des bonbons et des carottes


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2020)

À 1 000 mètres d’altitude debout sur une montgolfière


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2020)

Il joue à la roulette russe pour épater une femme et meurt


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2020)

Il a été envisagé que Poutine ait un sosie officiel


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2020)

La Russie retape à neuf son légendaire tank T-34


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Février 2020)

Usain Bolt battu


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Février 2020)

La bière Corona a le virus


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2020)

Elle s’offre (gratos) 65.000 euros de mobilier de jardin en piquant des identifiants


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2020)

La Terre a un nouveau petit compagnon en plus de la Lune


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La bière Corona a le virus



Faut compter sur elles ; Les brasseuses, ces femmes qui valorisent la bière


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2020)

La Batmobile russe envoyée à la fourrière


----------



## aCLR (29 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> La bière Corona a le virus


Ouais ! Et bannir @patlek ne résoudra pas le problème !


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Février 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais ! Et bannir @patlek ne résoudra pas le problème !



C’est quoi " le problème " ??


----------



## Romuald (29 Février 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La Terre a un nouveau petit compagnon en plus de la Lune





Jura39 a dit:


> La Terre a une deuxième Lune, mais ce n’est que temporaire


TC 1, Jura 0


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> TC 1, Jura 0


En effet , j'ai supprimé pour éviter les doublons


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Février 2020)

Coronavirus : les conseils très hasardeux du numéro vert officiel
					

La plateforme d’appel est désormais joignable 24 heures sur 24 et 7 jours sur 7, mais les écoutants n’auraient aucune formation en santé.,  "Nous avons mis en place ce numéro rapidement. Sur tous




					www.capital.fr


----------



## Jura39 (29 Février 2020)

Amérique du Nord : Airbnb propose aux propriétaires de se munir de dispositifs de détection sonore


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

Une intelligence artificielle a réalisé le nouveau manga d’Osamu Tezuka, disparu en 1989


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mars 2020)

Projet Green Blood.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

Ce restaurant propose 111 fromages à sa carte


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2020)

Le Beerpainting


----------



## aCLR (2 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Beerpainting


Un outil doit-il devenir une technique ?

Hum… Si demain je ressors le blaireau de papy pour peinturlurer ma façade, aurais-je inventé le blaireau painting ? Je me demande…


----------



## patlek (2 Mars 2020)

Le beer painting , pour moi, c' est pas çà.

J' ai beaucoup pratiqué le beer painting, le vrai!, celui qui consiste a repeindre des murs, voir des trottoirs,
en projetant, à l' aide de la bouche, une sorte de crépi, coloré suivant les choix de couleurs d' aliments que 
l' on a ingurgité auparavant.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2020)

La « maison bleue » de Maxime Le Forestier est en vente


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2020)

Mince, ils ont viré Lizzard et Luc, Psylvia .......


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Mince, il ont viré Lizzard et Luc, Psylvia .......


Arte (dans "Invitation au voyage") a interviewé Psylvia il y a pas longtemps.
J'ai une amie (très gaie évidemment) qui a habité Castro Street plusieurs années. 
Le resto en face s'appelait (s'appelle toujours ?) "Ma tante".


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2020)

Le gaming est vraiment un monde à part...









						Forget gaming chairs, check out this gaming bed
					

As reported by Kotaku, the bed comes from Japan's Bauhutte, which specializing in gaming-focused furniture. Rather than being a single product, it's actually a regular bed with...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2020)

Remarque que le gamer n'as pas la place pour partager sa nuit. Tout relation doit rester virtuel


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Au Royaume-Uni, une pièce de 7.000 livres et 7 kg pour le 25e James Bond


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Affaire des iPhones ralentis: Apple accepte de payer jusqu'à 500 millions de dollars


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2020)

Lyon : Pic d'or


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2020)

Dépistage made in U.S.A


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2020)

L'addition S.VP 
L'antithèse du post #1752


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Par peur du coronavirus, un chauffeur Uber refuse de prendre les clients asiatiques


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Apple a gagné plus de 100 milliards de dollars de capitalisation hier !


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Apple a gagné plus de 100 milliards de dollars de capitalisation hier !


Merci Foxconn


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Environ 2.000 masques chirurgicaux volés dans un hôpital marseillais


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2020)

Une hôtesse de l'air licenciée pour un surpoids de 430 grammes


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2020)

Batterie au virus


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2020)

Filtres indésir(és)ables


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2020)

Un ouvrage très rare d'Isaac Newton découvert à la bibliothèque d'Ajaccio


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un ouvrage très rare d'Isaac Newton découvert à la bibliothèque d'Ajaccio


_"Cette oeuvre est la pierre angulaire des mathématiques modernes"_, (La conservatrice du musée).

Pas tout à fait. C'est la pierre angulaire de la mécanique newtonienne et donc de la théorie newtonienne de la gravitation. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a 'mathematicae' dans le titre que ça parle de maths. Par contre ça les utilise, et pas qu'un peu.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

Ressuscité 90 minutes après son décès


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2020)

Miam-Miam


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

On ne rit pas avec la pizza en Italie


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

L’astuce d'un jeune Belge pour voyager en avion gratuitement


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2020)

L'élite nord-coréenne bientôt privée de Nutella ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

Première mondiale pour un pays :Au Luxembourg ,les transports publics deviennent gratuit


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

Le carton de "Boule à zéro", la bande dessinée qui parle de la maladie des enfants avec humour


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2020)

Australie pappers


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

L'application Cacadvisor


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2020)

Si chères civelles


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2020)

Elle tombe et se blesse à 10 mètres de l'hôpital mais elle doit quand même prendre l'ambulance


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2020)

Très jolie ma plante


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Très jolie ma plante



Le plastique, c’est fantastique...


----------



## boninmi (4 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Très jolie ma plante


Ma boulangère m'a raconté la même histoire avec une de ses amies. Mais je crois qu'elle n'as pas tenu deux ans.


----------



## nicomarcos (4 Mars 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Ma boulangère m'a raconté la même histoire avec une de ses amies. Mais je crois qu'elle n'as pas tenu deux ans.


La plante j'espère


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2020)

Manche : Deux jeunes filles découvrent une bouteille à la mer lancée depuis... le Canada


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mars 2020)

Vont-elles faire une réponse avec le même moyen de transport ? La réponse est dans l’article: email


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vont-elles faire une réponse avec le même moyen de transport ? La réponse est dans l’article: email


----------



## Romuald (5 Mars 2020)

En parlant d'île...


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Mars 2020)

Maman apprentie Hackeuse


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2020)

Autorité ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> En parlant d'île...


Est-ce là un signe de la baisse du niveau des océans ?!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

Un drôle de cadeau d'anniversaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mars 2020)

Hips


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

Une marque de vodka déconseille de se servir de sa boisson pour fabriquer du gel hydroalcoolique


----------



## Gwen (6 Mars 2020)

Véritable violence policière  : http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...olence-contre-un-agent-04-03-2020-8272674.php


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mars 2020)

Atchoum


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Mars 2020)

Brebis sous anxiolytiques


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2020)

La chasse aux bières débarque en Belgique !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2020)

Elle fabrique son propre téléphone portable “vintage”


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle fabrique son propre téléphone portable “vintage”


J’imagine la tête de ceux qui lui sortent: « puis-je t’emprunter ton smartphone, je n’ai plus de batterie »


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2020)

Une gourde chinoise du XVIIIe vendue plus de 4 millions d’euros aux enchères


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Mars 2020)

Il court vite le petit cochon !


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2020)

10 minutes et à l'eau !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2020)

La première pizzeria tenue par un robot


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2020)

Il demande 100 francs pour leur venir en aide


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La première pizzeria tenue par un robot


Elle existe depuis plusieurs mois


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Le seul exemplaire de Nintendo PlayStation s’est vendu à 360.000 dollars


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Baseball: un lancer brise la mâchoire d'un batteur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Baseball: un lancer brise la mâchoire d'un batteur


Je me suis toujours demandé si cela pouvait arriver et quel serait le résultat. J’ai la réponse


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Île de Pâques : un pick-up détruit une statue moaï


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

De faux policiers profitent du coronavirus pour escroquer des Chinois portant des masques


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2020)

Landerneau pulvérise le record du plus grand rassemblement de Schtroumpfs


----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2020)

Pire que le CoronaVirus : les notifications Apple -> https://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/...s-publicitaires-desormais-autorisees-sous-ios


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2020)

Bientôt une aide financière pour réparer votre mobile


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2020)

Sixt et la réforme


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Mars 2020)

Et merde!!!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Le rat-taupe nu, ce rongeur qui se moque de la vieillesse et intrigue les chercheurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Mars 2020)

Vive les mariés


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2020)

/mode Desproges on
Etonnant, non ?
/mode Desproges off


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2020)

Apple propose de réparer gratuitement certains iPad Air à cause d'un défaut de production


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Mars 2020)

Ok boomer


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2020)

Une magistrate fabrique de faux documents pour épouser son ex-compagnon sans son consentement

Elle devrait écrire des scénarios de film !


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> /mode Desproges on
> Etonnant, non ?
> /mode Desproges off


Quel Majax ce Poutine !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vive les mariés





Romuald a dit:


> Une magistrate fabrique de faux documents pour épouser son ex-compagnon sans son consentement
> 
> Elle devrait écrire des scénarios de film !



Là tu n’as pas fait d’effort, c’est 5 postes au dessus


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

La forêt amazonienne pourrait disparaître en moins de 50 ans


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Apple annule son événement de mars, le successeur de l’iPhone SE attendra


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2020)

Paréidolie

Bis (chargement de page un peu long).


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Là tu n’as pas fait d’effort, c’est 5 postes au dessus


Ben oui, mais si t'avances masqué...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Pour 50 euros, adoptez un olivier et sauvez un village de l’abandon


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Il a tatoué tout son corps en bleu turquoise


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Il trouve 10.000 euros en cash en pleine rue... et prévient la police!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mars 2020)

J’espère qu’il a été récompensé


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

Une forêt sous-marine vieille de 8 000 ans découverte dans le Sud de la France


----------



## loustic (11 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une forêt sous-marine vieille de 8 000 ans découverte dans le Sud de la France


Et on va encore dire que ce sont les voitures diesel qui ont fait monter le niveau de la mer !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2020)

La gauche réclame la suspension de la réforme de l’indemnisation chômage face au coronavirus


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Là tu n’as pas fait d’effort, c’est 5 postes au dessus


Rhôooo ! Ça commence à bien faire vos soucis de lectures ! (stickouttong)


Romuald a dit:


> Ben oui, mais si t'avances masqué...


Nan mais c'est quoi cette mauvaise foi ! (stickouttong)

Vous êtes vraiment incorrigibles, en plus d'être infoutus de survoler à minima les liens déjà postés ! C'est bien la peine que d'autres se donnent du mal si vous préférez "lier de l'info" par vos propres sabots ! Je vous préviens, tas de drogués de l'info pas fraîche, ça va barder sévère pour le prochain qui me fait un coup pareil !




_— J'étais comment ?_
_— Méchant à souhait.
— Ouais… Mais est-ce que ça va marcher cette fois ?_
_— Joker !_


----------



## aCLR (12 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Paréidolie
> 
> Bis (chargement de page un peu long).


C'est marrant que l'actu cause de paréidolie…

Merci de suivre ce lien pour continuer votre lecture


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2020)

Vendée : Le chef étoilé Thierry Drapeau quitte la France et ferme son restaurant du jour au lendemain


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

«Ça commençait bien, et puis c'est parti en vrille»


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

@thebiglebowsky 
Attention quand tu mange une banane


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Mars 2020)

Je n’ai plus faim


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky
> Attention quand tu mange une banane


Un titre bien putaclic 

Dans le titre : araignées mortelles
Au début de l'article elles deviennent 'potentiellement mortelles'
Puis 'toxiques et mortelles dans de rares cas'
Puis 'de toutes façons la plupart sont mortes'

Bienvenue au royaume de l'info de la mort qui tue


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

Connaissez-vous le "screaming", le streaming des films d'horreur ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2020)

J'espère qu'*aCLR *a les poumons gainées


----------



## peyret (13 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'espère qu'*aCLR *a les poumons gainées



....par la fumée de sa pipe


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2020)

peyret a dit:


> ....par la fumée de sa pipe


Une pipe de Saint-Claude ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'espère qu'*aCLR *a les poumons gainées


C'était donc ça cette odeur dans les rues !

Ça puait tellement que j'ai aussitôt pensé à une augmentation des ventes de véhicules diesel… Mais non, c'était un incendie ! Que je suis mauvaise langue !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

Nancy. Il se prend pour Spiderman et escalade à mains nues un immeuble de 22 étages


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2020)

L'étrange coup de défense d'un kiosquier braqué


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mars 2020)

La vache surdouée


----------



## nicomarcos (14 Mars 2020)

Tous aux Caraïbes


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Mars 2020)

Charognard
Je vous évite tout ce qui me passe par la tête, je pourrais être banni à cause de ma vulgarité.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

«Le détraqué a fait l'amour avec ma BMW»


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mars 2020)

Ses mains greffées se sont adaptées à son teint


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Charognard
> Je vous évite tout ce qui me passe par la tête, je pourrais être banni à cause de ma vulgarité.


Rhôooo allez mince ! Laisse-toi emporter par tes émotions ! Je n'ai supprimé / déplacé assez de messages aujourd'hui ! Hin hin hin…


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Charognard
> Je vous évite tout ce qui me passe par la tête, je pourrais être banni à cause de ma vulgarité.



Il y a quand même une moral à l’histoire. Suite à l’article, son stock a été confisqué pour redistribution par le gouvernement. Ah ah.


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a quand même une moral à l’histoire. Suite à l’article, son stock a été confisqué pour redistribution par le gouvernement. Ah ah.


L'arroseur arrosé !


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Mars 2020)

Oui, j'ai vu ça hier soir.
Cependant, étant d'un naturel peu amène envers ce genre de personnage, je propose également (en citant un habitué de ce fil) qu'on "le pende par les couilles".


----------



## subsole (17 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> «Le détraqué a fait l'amour avec ma BMW»


J'espère qu'il n' a pas déréglé les injecteurs ....


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Privés de leurs vacances à Morzine, ils skient au salon


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2020)

Apple pourrait chercher à acquérir Disney dans un contexte de chute des actions


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Apple pourrait chercher à acquérir Disney dans un contexte de chute des actions


Je n'arrive pas à comprendre le mécanisme qui mènerait Disney à dégringoler en bourse.
Parce que dans le cas d'une enseigne de vente de produits de bricolage, par exemple, étant donné que les magasins sont fermés pour, disons, une période indeterminée. Je veux bien comprendre que les ventes perdues puissent impacter le cours en bourse. Autant dans le cas de Disney, je ne vois pas.
Mais il n'est plus à prouver que je suis une truffe concernant la bourse et ses coutumes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Mars 2020)

Les parc Disneyland sont fermés


----------



## aCLR (18 Mars 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Les parc Disneyland sont fermés


Sans compter les cinémas diffusant _les walt disney pictures_, les _walt disney movies_ en production, les produits licenciés _disney_ vendus dans les magasins hors ceux de première nécessité, etc. Bref, le _cashflow_ se décale et les actionnaires n'aiment pas ça !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Sans compter les cinémas diffusant _les walt disney pictures_, les _walt disney movies_ en production, les produits licenciés _disney_ vendus dans les magasins hors ceux de première nécessité, etc. Bref, le _cashflow_ se décale et les actionnaires n'aiment pas ça !


C'est Apple qui aime cela


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Il fait tellement chaud que les ours ont arrêté d’hiberner plus tôt cette année


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Des manchots rendent visite à leurs colocataires


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

IL BALADE SON JACUZZI SUR L’AUTOROUTE…


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Pour ses 100 ans, une vitre la sépare de sa famille


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

*Le savon qu'elle utilisait était en fait... un fromage*


----------



## Gwen (19 Mars 2020)

Et non, ce n'était pas la porte du Sauna. 









						Toute nue, elle croyait ouvrir la porte du sauna
					

Lors d'un séjour dans un hôtel allemand, une Britannique a confondu la porte du sauna avec une sortie de secours. Elle s'est retrouvée coincée dehors, avec seulement un petit linge pour se couvrir.




					www.20min.ch


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Mars 2020)

Les bidets font leur retour


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Le magazine Playboy va disparaître des kiosques* *


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2020)

Lyon: des SDF verbalisés pour ne pas avoir respecté le confinement


----------



## Berthold (19 Mars 2020)

Avec la fin du confinement, le nombre de divorces explose en Chine.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)

C'est pas le moment !


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)

Heureusement il y a Batman


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mars 2020)

Vendu sur eBay, le vieux PC de l’armée allemande contenait des fichiers secret-Défense


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Mars 2020)

Stupéfiant


----------



## Berthold (20 Mars 2020)

Des SDF verbalisés pour non confinement…


----------



## Romuald (20 Mars 2020)

Actu garantie covid-free


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2020)




----------



## boninmi (21 Mars 2020)

Sur Canalsat gratuit je n'ai jamais eu Canal en clair.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Un mélomane par spectacle, solution d'un opéra russe face au coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

La Finlande, pays le plus heureux du monde pour la troisième année consécutive


----------



## Jura39 (21 Mars 2020)

Nantes : Se pensant tout seul sur la route, il filait à plus de 200 km/h


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nantes : Se pensant tout seul sur la route, il filait à plus de 200 km/h


C'est une technique : Pour éviter de se faire pincer par les condés, se déplacer vite.
Manque de bol, ça ne fonctionne pas à tous les coups.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mars 2020)

En ces temps troublés, il ne nous reste plus que le téléphone pour rester en contact avec nos proches, mais malgré tout...


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Mars 2020)

Gendarmes VS Policiers


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Mars 2020)

Logiciel papier Toilette


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Marseille : « Montrer l’énergie qu’ont ces gens-là », des portraits d’enfants indiens en œuvre d’art pour financer leur éducation


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2020)

Un Apple I vendu 458.711 dollars lors d'une vente aux enchères aux États-Unis


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2020)

Quelle est la case à cocher ?


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2020)

Cher le plein d'essence


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2020)

Bouches-du-Rhône. En plein confinement, ils paient 600 € de taxi pour retrouver leur chien perdu à La Clusaz


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bouches-du-Rhône. En plein confinement, ils paient 600 € de taxi pour retrouver leur chien perdu à La Clusaz


J'aurais fait pareil.
C'est un membre de la famille.


----------



## boninmi (25 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bouches-du-Rhône. En plein confinement, ils paient 600 € de taxi pour retrouver leur chien perdu à La Clusaz


Nous un été, on gardait la chienne de copains partis en vacances. La chienne s'est barrée, je ne sais plus si on l'a cherchée 15 jours ou trois semaines. Après petites annonces, un jour ou deux avant le retour des copains, on a reçu un appel. C'était la chienne, mais les gens s'y étaient attachés et étaient réticents pour la rendre. Heureusement, les copains nous avaient aussi laissé leur 2 CV, pensant que ça aiderait la chienne à se fixer. Nous sommes allés la chercher avec la deuche, la chienne a sauté dedans et ça a résolu le problème. On n'a rien raconté aux copains. Bon, je suis HS, je vais me faire tacler par le modo. Prière de créer le fil "Histoires anciennes amusantes ou pas". S'il existe déjà, merci de transférer.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> on a reçu un appel. C'était la chienne


Moi j'aime bien les chiennes qui téléphonent...


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2020)

La caméra pas cachée


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les chiennes qui téléphonent...


Je te vois venir...


----------



## nicomarcos (25 Mars 2020)

Elles mordent pas celles là


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)

Ah que coucou


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2020)

T'es d'un redondant, toi 
Oublie pas qu'on est confiné et qu'on peut s'énerver


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)

Cela n'engage que toi !
Ouh tu fais peur


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah que coucou


Doublon en plus !


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2020)

Bon vu le déferlement je pars me déconfiner.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2020)

@Toum'aï & @Jura39 arrêtez d'embêter @nicomarcos !

Faites plutôt comme lui ! Déconfinez vous un bon coup !

_— Mais euh ?! _Me répondrez-vous en cœur.
_— Je l'ai vu le premier ! _Dira l'un.
_— Preums sur le signalement !_ Ajoutera le second.

Il n'empêche, le confinement faisant, une poussée de laxisme gagne peu à peu l'esprit rigoriste, pour ne pas dire autoritaire, du gendarme de cette terrasse. Lassé de sermonner ce pauvre nicomarcos qui fait de son mieux pour animer ces lieux en temps de "guerre contre un ennemi invisible", le gendarme conclura d'un :

_— La redondance du message n'empêche en rien sa pertinence dans les deux sujets du moment. Est-ce reçu fort et clair tas de confinés ?_


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> @Toum'aï & @Jura39 arrêtez d'embêter @nicomarcos !
> 
> Faites plutôt comme lui ! Déconfinez vous un bon coup !
> 
> _— Mais euh ?! _


Ah la Normandie


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2020)

*Soirée arrosée en Australie: deux footballeurs s'évadent de quarantaine en voiturette*


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Et bonjour,
Ayant terminé ma période de déconfinement et surmonté ma peur j'ai trouvé un bon conseil et très sérieux (confèr source) 
pour vous détendre.
Pour sauver des vies !


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Mais aussi :
Petit florilège d'appels abusifs.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et bonjour,
> Ayant terminé ma période de déconfinement et surmonté ma peur j'ai trouvé un bon conseil et très sérieux (confèr source)
> pour vous détendre.
> Pour sauver des vies !


@*nicomarcos*
Te revoilà quand mème ? aurais tu suivis mes conseils ?


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

A la lettre près


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> A la lettre près


Content de te revoir parmi nous et d'avoir suivis mon MP


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Content de te revoir parmi nous et d'avoir suivis mon MP


Merci pour tes conseils avisés


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2020)

Espagne. Pendant le confinement, un septuagénaire arrêté dans la rue en train de jouer à Pokémon Go


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2020)

Ils y en a que le confinement rend un peu "border-line"
Homme-Chien


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

*USA: il laisse 10.000 dollars de pourboire à un restaurant avant sa fermeture forcée*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2020)

Les dépôts de testament en ligne sont en nette hausse


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)

Papier toilette Patissier


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Mars 2020)

Pour rester dans "l'ambiance" :
Personnages toilettés


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Coronavirus : Canards, oiseaux, dauphins, sangliers... Ces animaux qui profitent de l'absence d'humains en ville


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

Le chien va faire ses courses


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2020)

Pluie d'Euros


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mars 2020)

Le Château de Versailles propose une visite virtuelle à l'heure du confinement


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mars 2020)

J'ai un chat chez moi (via une recherche Google)


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

Drogué, il apprenait à conduire à son pitbull


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2020)

"Restrictions" en Australie: pas le droit d'acheter plus de 12 bouteilles de vin à la fois


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2020)

Tout dépend de la bouteille :


----------



## Nouvoul (31 Mars 2020)

Moi j'achète des cubis de 5 ou 10 L, et j'ai remarqué que dessus il est écrit qu'après ouverture ça se conserve quelques semaines; j'appelle ça de l'information mensongère car mes cubis sont finis en quelques jours, et je ne peux pas vérifier l'allégation


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mars 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Moi j'achète des cubis de 5 ou 10 L, et j'ai remarqué que dessus il est écrit qu'après ouverture ça se conserve quelques semaines; j'appelle ça de l'information mensongère car mes cubis sont finis en quelques jours, et je ne peux pas vérifier l'allégation


C'est pas normal que ça se finisse aussi vite.
T'as forcément quelqu'un qui vient te le picoler dés que t'as le dos tourné.
Tu devrais veiller au grain (d'autant c'est une violation du confinement).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Avril 2020)

Sud Ouest : actualités en direct et infos du journal Sudouest.fr
					

Retrouvez l'actualité du Sud Ouest en direct et toutes les informations régionales : politique, économie, sport, photos et vidéos.




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Avril 2020)

1er avril 2020 reporté:








						Équipe 1er degré on Twitter
					

“Oh non c'est annulé  https://t.co/19ZGxbmJSi https://t.co/pm45yEJWWm”




					twitter.com
				




Une espèce qu'on pensait disparue réapparait :








						Château de Chambord on Twitter
					

“1er Avril - L’épidémie de #COVIDー19 n’aura pas eu que des effets néfastes. Un garde de Chambord a eu l’heureuse surprise de découvrir à l’Est du parc, une espèce d’équidé sauvage que l’on pensait éteinte depuis le Moyen-Âge: une licorne sylvestre. #ConfinementJour16 #1avril”




					twitter.com


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2020)

Marseille. Une voiture de police aux couleurs de l’OM pour inciter les gens à rester confinés


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Avril 2020)

Cuisine .19.


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

Enterrement en Mercedes


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

Policiers Nationaux VS Municipaux


----------



## Jura39 (2 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Policiers Nationaux VS Municipaux


Un soucis avec ton lien , je pense


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

Les loups sont dans la ville.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Policiers Nationaux VS Municipaux


Vu certaines partie de l'article et qu'il est apparu le 01/04


----------



## boninmi (2 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Les loups sont dans la ville.


Le document est daté du 1 er avril ... 
Voir les commentaires associés ...


----------



## nicomarcos (2 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Les loups sont dans la ville.


Donc c'étaient bien des poissons


----------



## Jura39 (3 Avril 2020)

Dordogne. Un oiseau rare fuit le confinement et se pose sur la voiture des gendarmes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Avril 2020)

Nouvelle espèce découverte


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Il se perd dans les Pyrénées en allant acheter des cigarettes en Espagne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2020)

Pau : il s'enferme la nuit dans l'hypermarché, est retrouvé ivre puis détruit une machine de l'hôpital: 


https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/04/05/...uit-une-machine-de-l-hopital-7388804-4344.php


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Pau : il s'enferme la nuit dans l'hypermarché, est retrouvé ivre puis détruit une machine de l'hôpital:
> 
> 
> https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/04/05/...uit-une-machine-de-l-hopital-7388804-4344.php


Une bouteille de whisky et une de champagne ??  
Un petit joueur


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une bouteille de whisky et une de champagne ??
> Un petit joueur


"Il ... a, selon les images de vidéosurveillance, regardé des films pornographiques".
Je suis troublé par cette affirmation.
Essaye-t-on de nous faire croire qu'il a trouvé des films pornographiques dans les rayons de ce supermarché ?
J'ai mal cherché ?
Dans le mien d'Auchan, ils n'en vendent pas, en tout cas.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Essaye-t-on de nous faire croire qu'il a trouvé des films pornographiques


Sur son smartphone et une bonne connexion


----------



## patlek (6 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Essaye-t-on de nous faire croire qu'il a trouvé des films pornographiques dans les rayons de ce supermarché ?
> J'ai mal cherché ?
> Dans le mien d'Auchan, ils n'en vendent pas, en tout cas.



Pas supermarché, mais hypermarché, donc avec peut etre une galerie marchande, et peut etre un marchand de journaux, qui vendrait des madazine avec des dvd ... Que je sais pas que çà existe!!!! que jamais je vais chez les marchand de journaux!!!!!! (C'était pour émettre une hypothèse pour faire progresser l' enquéte)


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Que je sais pas que çà existe!!!


Ttttt, tttt, tu m'as l'air bien au courant quand même...


----------



## patlek (6 Avril 2020)

Et voilà!!!!! on veut faire progresser l' enquete, et on se retrouve au banc des accusés !!!

Essayez de collaborer avec la justice! Et voilà!!!


----------



## flotow (6 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Pas supermarché, mais hypermarché [...] pour faire progresser l' enquéte


Au moins, c'est plus clair comme ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2020)

Dans l’hypermarché Auchan où je vais faire mes courses, il y a un rayon presse mais je ne me rappelle pas y avoir vu de revues porno. Et dans le centre commercial aucun marchand de journaux (pour les 2 autres qu’on a sur le secteur, je ne peux pas répondre car je ne les connais pas suffisamment. Quant au reste de la France...).

C’est bon ? J’ai bien fait avancé l’enquête ?


----------



## patlek (6 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> C’est bon ? J’ai bien fait avancé l’enquête ?



Pas assez, la prochaine fois que tu vas à l' hypermarché, tu demandes aux vendeurs ou tu pourrais trouver le rayon X

là, ce serat déjà une enquete plus fouillée.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> le rayon X


Nan, là c'est au cabinet de radiologie qu'il faut aller


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Dans les Pyrénées, un photographe immortalise la balade d’un ours sur une crête enneigée


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Le gagnant du jackpot de 17 millions devra attendre la fin du confinement pour toucher son gain


----------



## peyret (6 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le gagnant du jackpot de 17 millions devra attendre la fin du confinement pour toucher son gain



Parce qu'il est livré en cash !!


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Avril 2020)

Le chien qui se masque


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2020)

Toulouse : La toile « de confinement » du jeune artiste Jazzu vendue aux enchères au profit de la fondation Abbé-Pierre


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Pas supermarché, mais hypermarché, donc avec peut etre une galerie marchande, et peut etre un marchand de journaux, qui vendrait des madazine avec des dvd ... Que je sais pas que çà existe!!!! que jamais je vais chez les marchand de journaux!!!!!! (C'était pour émettre une hypothèse pour faire progresser l' enquéte)


Pas con ça, je vérifierai ce qu'il y a au rayon presse la prochaine fois que je me déconfine pour faire les courses.
M'enfin à l'heure d'internet, ça m'étonnerait.
D'autant qu'il y a plein de site gratuits.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)

Lapins masqués.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

Paiement sans contact : passage de 30 à 50 euros


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pas con ça, je vérifierai ce qu'il y a au rayon presse la prochaine fois que je me déconfine pour faire les courses.


Alors ? Ah nan mince aujourd'hui tu n'allais qu'à la boulangerie…


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors ? Ah nan mince aujourd'hui tu n'allais qu'à la boulangerie…


J'ai pas vu de magazines, par contre j'ai vu une belle paire de miche (j'ai pas osé demander si c'était à vendre de peur de prendre une baffe - je suis courageux mais pas téméraire).


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai pas vu de magazines, par contre j'ai vu une belle paire de miche (j'ai pas osé demander si c'était à vendre de peur de prendre une baffe - je suis courageux mais pas téméraire).


Une paire avec une seule miche ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai pas vu de magazines, par contre j'ai vu une belle paire de miche (j'ai pas osé demander si c'était à vendre de peur de prendre une baffe - je suis courageux mais pas téméraire).


Rien a craindre si tu respecte la distance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2020)

Le Monde - Les paroles manuscrites de « Hey Jude » des Beatles vendues 910 000 dollars aux enchères

Paul McCartney avait écrit cette chanson en 1968, après la rupture de John Lennon avec sa première femme Cynthia, à la suite de ses infidélités avec l’artiste japonaise Yoko Ono.


https://www.lemonde.fr/culture/arti...10-000-dollars-aux-encheres_6036295_3246.html


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Une paire avec une seule miche ?


Purée !!! Z"avez pas fini de vous reprendre pour un singulier/pluriel oublié !
Mince à la faim ! Nous ne sommes pas des machines !!! 
L'essentiel en terrasse est que la farce, le conseil ou le partage soit compris, nan !?!
Alors camembert les "à cheval sur le bled" !
Merci ^^


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Purée !!! Z"avez pas fini de vous reprendre pour un singulier/pluriel oublié !
> Mince à la faim ! Nous ne sommes pas des machines !!!
> L'essentiel en terrasse est que la farce, le conseil ou le partage soit compris, nan !?!
> Alors camembert les "à cheval sur le bled" !
> Merci ^^


J'avoue que c'est une erreur récurrente chez moi.
Dès qu'il y a une paire je bugge.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2020)

Au Japon, cette gare a été construite tout autour d'un arbre de 700 ans
					

Combien de fois nous sommes-nous retrouvés dans des endroits où la nature a été tristement piétinée ou arrachée pour faire place à des bâtiments et des structures construits par l'homme ? Certes…




					www.curioctopus.fr


----------



## loustic (12 Avril 2020)

Himeji a dit:


> Au Japon, cette gare a été construite tout autour d'un arbre de 700 ans
> 
> 
> Combien de fois nous sommes-nous retrouvés dans des endroits où la nature a été tristement piétinée ou arrachée pour faire place à des bâtiments et des structures construits par l'homme ? Certes…
> ...


Nous sommes (presque) tous des "piétineurs" de la nature.
Gares, autoroutes, aéroports, etc, etc, etc...
C'est une actualité de tous les jours.


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'avoue que c'est une erreur récurrente chez moi.
> Dès qu'il y a une paire je bugge.


C'était pas pour l'oubli ...
C'est que j'ai cru faire une vanne ... amusante, ou pas ...
Bon, si j'ai été le seul à en rire, ...


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> C'était pas pour l'oubli ...
> C'est que j'ai cru faire une vanne ... amusante, ou pas ...
> Bon, si j'ai été le seul à en rire, ...


Je n'ai pas pris ombrage de ton intervention et j'ai souris, j'ose le dire, en me disant que oui, c'est vrai, je fais toujours cette erreur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (12 Avril 2020)

Aéroport de Nantes


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

Australie : Une méduse aux filaments pouvant atteindre 40 mètres a été filmée


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Bon, si j'ai été le seul à en rire, ...


Et c'est bien là l'essentiel ! 
Déjà qu'en temps normal il faut rire.
Alors en temps suspendu il faut rire d'autant plus !
Mais arriver à faire rire les autres, c'est compliqué. Moi par exemple, je n'ai vu que l'aspect "instit' soulignant la faute". Mais je suis un mauvais exemple, je le sais ! Mes œillères m'empêchent de déceler un humour aussi spirituel sans une tonne de mayo de smiley !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2020)

C'est quand mème rare !
*Près de Paris, la promenade de deux daims dans une rue déserte*


----------



## Jura39 (14 Avril 2020)

7 eme  titre de champion pour le PSG 

Coronavirus : la Ligue de handball arrête ses championnats, le PSG sacré


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

Un mystérieux donateur offre des cartes cadeaux à tous les habitants d’une ville


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2020)

C'est beau l'amour


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Il a fait le tour du monde en voilier avec sa poule Monique


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2020)

Je ne savais pas qu'une poule pouvait servir d'embarcation.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Une marque de bière lilloise vous sert gratuitement une pinte à domicile


----------



## boninmi (17 Avril 2020)

Une explication de l'origine des achats massifs de PQ:


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2020)

Un requin pèlerin aperçu dans le port de Brest


----------



## patlek (18 Avril 2020)

Panique:









						Confinement : un habitant de l'Yonne se fait livrer 30 tonnes de pommes de terre !
					

Un habitant de Sementron (Yonne) s'est fait livrer 30 tonnes de pommes de terre. La livraison a débordé sur la route, il a été verbalisé.




					www.francebleu.fr
				




Apres, c' est ;  patates au beurre le midi, purée le soir
Le lendemain; Midi frites, soir, patates à l' eau
Le jour suivant... Pommes de terre charlotte le midi,  soir, gratin dauphinois
Le jour suivant.. Pommes dauphines le mdi, pommes de terre sautées le soir;
Le jour suivant...


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Panique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauf qu'il va falloir trouver du beurre (2 tonnes), du rapé (2,5 tonnes), de la crème fraiche (350 litres), de l'huile de friture (500 litres), 15 coupe-frites... Manquerait plus qu'on lui coupe l'eau !


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sauf qu'il va falloir trouver du beurre (2 tonnes), du rapé (2,5 tonnes), de la crème fraiche (350 litres), de l'huile de friture (500 litres), 15 coupe-frites... Manquerait plus qu'on lui coupe l'eau !


Des frites au four solaire.. il suffit juste d'un couteau !


----------



## patlek (18 Avril 2020)

Je crois que le pire, c' est qu'il semble avoir oublié que des pommes de terre, çà germe, et çà pourrit aussi.

C' est son argent, chacun gaspille son argent comme il veut.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> çà germe, et çà pourrit


Toujours manchot, patlek ?


----------



## patlek (18 Avril 2020)

Ha çà!!!! Et c' est pas pres  de changer.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)

Un avion atterrit en plein milieu d’une autoroute au Canada


----------



## flotow (18 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Je crois que le pire, c' est qu'il semble avoir oublié que des pommes de terre, çà germe, et çà pourrit aussi.
> 
> C' est son argent, chacun gaspille son argent comme il veut.


Il peut aussi les replanter... et en avoir encore plus !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2020)

Une vidéo pour comprendre que certains économistes font de l'idéologie


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une vidéo pour comprendre que certains économistes font de l'idéologie


Je l'ai regardé hier. Ce n'est pas tant qu'il font de l'idéologie, c'est qu'on dirait que certains appliquent la méthode Raoult, genre je m'arrange pour arriver à un résultat, et quand en plus ils font une erreur grossière 'ben c'est pas grave, ça ne remet pas en cause nos conclusions, non mais c'est qui les spécialistes ?'.
Et derrière tous le monde s'empare des-dites conclusions pour embrayer sur une politique d'austérité, du moins dans ce cas précis. Cela dit j'aime bien la conclusion de David : 'de toutes façons si ça n'avait pas été ça ils auraient trouvé autre chose pour justifier leur politique'


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Avril 2020)

*@Romuald,* tu suis sa chaîne ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> *@Romuald,* tu suis sa chaîne ?


Entre (beaucoup d') autres


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2020)

Banksy crée une nouvelle œuvre dans sa salle de bains


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Avril 2020)

Les affaires reprennent :








						A Hongkong, plusieurs piliers du mouvement démocratique arrêtés par la police
					

Quatorze personnes, parmi lesquelles des avocats militant en faveur des droits de l’homme, ont été interpellées. Les chefs d’accusation et les peines encourues seront connus le 19 mai.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (19 Avril 2020)

Quand deux jeunes Italiennes jouent au tennis sur les toit


----------



## loustic (19 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Banksy crée une nouvelle œuvre dans sa salle de bains


Actualité pour constipés


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)

La video est superbe  

 La descente magique d’un parapentiste dans les Alpes


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La video est superbe
> 
> La descente magique d’un parapentiste dans les Alpes


J'ai mieux !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2020)

Dans un Belfast confiné, les amateurs de Guinness peuvent compter sur des bars mobiles


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2020)

Sur Disney+, couvrez ces fesses que l’on ne saurait voir (et autres censures)
Pas vraiment amusant, mais tellement prévisible. Le fric d'abord, l'authenticité après.


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur Disney+, couvrez ces fesses que l’on ne saurait voir (et autres censures)
> Pas vraiment amusant, mais tellement prévisible. Le fric d'abord, l'authenticité après.


Vu le prix de l'abo, tu n'veux quand même pas, en plus, te rincer l'œil !


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Vu le prix de l'abo, tu n'veux quand même pas, en plus, te rincer l'œil !


ah ce romu !


----------



## Romuald (20 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Vu le prix de l'abo, tu n'veux quand même pas, en plus, te rincer l'œil !





flotow a dit:


> ah ce romu !


Encore deux qui n'ont lu que le titre de l'article
Pffff.....


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Encore deux qui n'ont lu que le titre de l'article
> Pffff.....


mais flouttent-ils les peplums romains ?
hihi


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Encore deux qui n'ont lu que le titre de l'article
> Pffff.....


Comme si j'avais le temps d'en lire plus…


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2020)

Faute de stockage,
le baril de pétrole américain tombe en dessous de 0 $.

[…]les investisseurs sont prêts à payer pour se débarrasser de leurs barils de pétrole coté à New York[…].


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Faute de stockage,
> le baril de pétrole américain tombe en dessous de 0 $.
> 
> […]les investisseurs sont prêts à payer pour se débarrasser de leurs barils de pétrole coté à New York[…].


alala hb2* qui aurait pu faire pousser de l'or avec de l'or noir...


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2020)

On sait que ses conseils te manquent, on le sait !
T'en pinces pour le survivalisme ou quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Avril 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Faute de stockage,
> le baril de pétrole américain tombe en dessous de 0 $.
> 
> […]les investisseurs sont prêts à payer pour se débarrasser de leurs barils de pétrole coté à New York[…].


La question qui me vient est : puis-je stocker du pétrole dans une piscine en plastique ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2020)

Encore un titre nul (ou putaclic). Le baril de pétrole est toujours autour de 20$, ce qui est en dessous de zéro c'est la valeur à terme de certains contrats d'achat de pétrole ricain. La dure loi de l'offre et de la demande : les stocks débordent donc effectivement c'est invendable. Par contre ça m'étonnerait que les détenteurs soient prêts à payer pour s'en débarrasser, ça doit plutôt être un effet de l'algorithme de calcul. Le truc pas prévu dans le programme qui donne des résultats aberrants, un grand classique. Mais ça doit être trop compliqué pour un journaliste de se poser la question du pourquoi du comment.

Bref.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> La question qui me vient est : puis-je stocker du pétrole dans une piscine en plastique ?


Tu peux peut-être demander la livraison avec le contenant (non parce que pour nettoyer la piscine après...)


Romuald a dit:


> Encore un titre nul (ou putaclic). Le baril de pétrole est toujours autour de 20$, ce qui est en dessous de zéro c'est la valeur à terme de certains contrats d'achat de pétrole ricain. La dure loi de l'offre et de la demande : les stocks débordent donc effectivement c'est invendable. Par contre ça m'étonnerait que les détenteurs soient prêts à payer pour s'en débarrasser, ça doit plutôt être un effet de l'algorithme de calcul. Le truc pas prévu dans le programme qui donne des résultats aberrants, un grand classique. Mais ça doit être trop compliqué pour un journaliste de se poser la question du pourquoi du comment.
> 
> Bref.


Titre putaclic, oui.
Mais, dès lors que l'info donnée n'est pas complètement vraie (je pense comme toi qu'il est illusoire d'imaginer qu'un producteur paye pour se débarrasser de son stock) ou mal développée (à dessein), ne peut-on pas parler de fake ?
Je me pose de ces questions en ce moment.
C'est fou le temps que j'ai à perdre.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

Sauvée par son implant mammaire d'une balle à bout portant


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2020)

La réouverture d'un McDonald's en plein confinement provoque un immense embouteillage


----------



## nicomarcos (22 Avril 2020)

Figolu, le retour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2020)

*Hotel Metropole* à Bruxelles ... Le dernier "5 étoiles" créé en 1890 et encore propriété de la famille va fermer ses portes ! La fin d'une prestigieuse histoire et du dernier fleuron de l'industrie hôtelière ne faisant pas partie d'une chaîne internationale ! 

La fin du Metropole à Bruxelles

​


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La fin d'une prestigieuse histoire et du dernier fleuron de l'industrie hôtelière ne faisant pas partie d'une chaîne internationale !


J'ai toujours adoré les papiers à entête des hôtels.





Celui-là est chouette, sans parler du lieu… À tomber ! :bave:


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2020)

Il s'ennuyait pendant le confinement, ce photographe a recréé tout un mariage en Lego


----------



## aCLR (24 Avril 2020)

Je vous rappelle que cette nuit, la pluie d'étoiles filantes est à son maximum.

Pour les noctambules, c'est à suivre dans la direction du Nord-Est


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Il lègue sa fortune à un refuge pour animaux


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2020)

Le Coronavirus ?? mais de quoi vous parlez !!


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> On sait que ses conseils te manquent, on le sait !
> T'en pinces pour le survivalisme ou quoi ?


pan pan le lapin !


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2020)

Attention !

Rebondissement "unbelievable" de Trump suite à sa réflexion à haute voix, Le président Trump donnait dans le sarcasme ! Genre…

On ne nous a pas dit mais, le gars adore jouer du stand-up. Il a remarqué comment les gens se marrent chaque fois qu'il ouvre la bouche. Du coup, plutôt que les _sunlights de Broadway_, il choisit une petite scène de rien du tout, même pas mentionné dans le _washington_spectacles_ pour tester son futur show, la conférence de presse quotidienne de la Maison Blanche ! Malin…

Résultat, au lieu de rafler le Nobel de médecine, c'est le tollé général pour Donald ! Mince…

Piqué au vif, Trump ne veut plus « perdre son temps » en points presse. Comme ça c'est réglé…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254168730898173953
Soit _« à quoi sert d’avoir des conférences de presse à la Maison Blanche quand les Médias Orientés ne font que poser des questions hostiles et refusent ensuite de rapporter la vérité ou les faits de manière exacte. Ils font des audiences records, et le peuple américain n’a rien d’autre que des Fake News. Ça ne vaut pas le temps et l’effort ! »_


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Attention !
> 
> Rebondissement "unbelievable" de Trump suite à sa réflexion à haute voix, Le président Trump donnait dans le sarcasme ! Genre…
> 
> ...


C'est pas non plus comme si ce mec là avait les codes de la bombe.
Manquerait plus qu'il soit dangereux.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)

C'était pas mieux il y a 34 Ans


----------



## Berthold (26 Avril 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'était pas mieux il y a 34 Ans


Ah oui mais non, pardon, le nuage de Tchernobyl avait eu le bon goût, lui, de s'arrêter aux frontières de notre beau pays. Pas confondre.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Avril 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Ah oui mais non, pardon, le nuage de Tchernobyl avait eu le bon goût, lui, de s'arrêter aux frontières de notre beau pays. Pas confondre.


A t'il franchi nos frontières ?








						«Le nuage s’arrête à la frontière» : de Tchernobyl à Rouen, itinéraire d’un mensonge qui n’en était pas un
					

Plus de 30 ans après la catastrophe nucléaire de Tchernobyl, l’idée que l’Etat a nié le survol de la France par le nuage radioactif est soli




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2020)

M'en fout, j'étais dans le train de nuit Briançon-Paris...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2020)

Traversé par une frontière, cet hôtel est une nation à lui tout seul


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2020)

La boulette


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2020)

The liar tweets tonight


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

@thebiglebowsky , la Belgique a besoin de toi 
Les Belges appelés à manger plus souvent des frites pour soutenir l’économie de leur pays


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2020)

Covid, Corona et Lockdown, des prénoms désormais en vogue en Asie


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2020)

Ovni : le Pentagone déclassifie trois vidéos de «phénomènes aériens non identifiés»


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2020)

Abolition de la peine de mort au Tchad


----------



## boninmi (29 Avril 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Abolition de la peine de mort au Tchad


Quelqu'un chercherait-il à se refaire une virginité ?


----------



## Berthold (29 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Quelqu'un chercherait-il à se refaire une virginité ?


Rrrrhôôôô mais que vas-tu t’imaginer là ?


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Abolition de la peine de mort au Tchad


Pour le coup, en Arabie Saoudite : Abolition de la peine de mort pour les mineurs et abolition de la flagellation.
Bon, ils ont toujours la peine de mort, mais ils vont officiellement arrêter d'en faire bénéficier des gosses.
Concernant la lapidation, pas d'info.


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Quelqu'un chercherait-il à se refaire une virginité ?





Berthold a dit:


> Rrrrhôôôô mais que vas-tu t’imaginer là ?


Juste une question, comme ça en passant. Vous avez lu l'article ou seulement le titre ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

Guérie du coronavirus, elle fête son 100e anniversaire


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2020)

Trump, encore



> Donald Trump a déclaré mercredi qu'il estimait que la gestion par la Chine de l'épidémie de coronavirus était la preuve que Pékin _«fera tout ce qui est en son pouvoir»_ pour faire échouer sa campagne en vue d'une réélection à la présidence des Etats-Unis en novembre prochain





> _«Je ne crois pas les sondages»_, a déclaré le président républicain des Etats-Unis. _«Je crois que la population de ce pays est intelligente. Et je ne crois pas qu'elle va nommer un homme qui est incompétent»_


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Juste une question, comme ça en passant. Vous avez lu l'article ou seulement le titre ?


Ne serait-se pas plutôt deux questions que tu poses là ?!


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Ne serait-se pas plutôt deux questions que tu poses là ?!


Non môssieu, ce ne serait-*c*e pas. C'est une question fermée avec deux possibilités de réponse. Pouet-pouet camembert, :stick-out tongue:, etc.


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Non môssieu, ce ne serait-*c*e pas. C'est une question fermée avec deux possibilités de réponse. Pouet-pouet camembert, :stick-out tongue:, etc.


Ouais, ouais, fais le malin !
Ne serait-ce pas plutôt une question double à choix unique ?
Stick-out tong toi-même, wink !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

Il fait du kitesurf… dans son salon !


----------



## Romuald (3 Mai 2020)

Pour ceux qui croyaient que la pandémie actuelle changerait le point de vue de l'humanité sur la façon de se comporter avec la planète, c'est mal barré, du moins du côté de certains preneurs de décision :

En Guyane, un nouveau projet de « Montagne d’or »


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mai 2020)

Un masque Playmobil contre le coronavirus !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour ceux qui croyaient que la pandémie actuelle changerait le point de vue de l'humanité sur la façon de se comporter avec la planète, c'est mal barré, du moins du côté de certains preneurs de décision :
> 
> En Guyane, un nouveau projet de « Montagne d’or »


Eh ouais ! Autant on peut faire des vrais diamants avec du carbone dans un four, autant de l'or avec du plomb…


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un masque Playmobil contre le coronavirus !



Après tout, pourquoi pas?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2020)

*Des cambrioleurs auteurs d'un "cambriolage" improbable en période de confinement... 
*


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un masque Playmobil contre le coronavirus !


Merci, c'est commandé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un masque Playmobil contre le coronavirus !


S'il y en a en stock et si c'est efficace, je suis preneur.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Des cambrioleurs auteurs d'un "cambriolage" improbable en période de confinement...



J'avais changé le titre, donc tu as loupé mon lien  


ecatomb a dit:


> La boulette


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> S'il y en a en stock et si c'est efficace, je suis preneur.



Je pourrais bien être tenté aussi. 




ecatomb a dit:


> J'avais changé le titre, donc tu as loupé mon lien



Désolé.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un masque Playmobil contre le coronavirus !


Ce masque m'apparait totalement inutile (en plus que pas agréable - eu égard au plastique qui peut même finir par être blessant), MAIS parfaitement indispensable.
Je n'aurais pas aimé louper cet achat.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je n'aurais pas aimé louper cet achat.


Encore un truc en platoque qui finira un jour en micro déchets dans la mer.
Les masques actuels sont en grande partie en coton.
Fais un test : enterre un masque et un truc en plastique et reviens les déterrer dans 3 mois.
Envoie ton expérience ici


----------



## patlek (4 Mai 2020)

Moi, on ne me fera jamais porter de muselière, JAMAIS!!!!


----------



## patlek (4 Mai 2020)

Si c' est pour ressembler a Hannibal Lecter,et bien BRAVO!!, c' est réussi


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Merci, c'est commandé


Il me tente , rien que pour voir le produit , en plus 1 repas pour les restos du coeur


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il me tente , rien que pour voir le produit , en plus 1 repas pour les restos du coeur


Pareil.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pareil.


Bleu ou noir ?
Par contre le plastique pour la chaleur , c'est surement pas le top


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mai 2020)

Noir.
Black is beautiful.
Je te prie de me croire, on ne le mettra qu'une seule fois. C'est forcément inconfortable.
Mais, hein...


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Noir.
> Black is beautiful.
> Je te prie de me croire, on ne le mettra qu'une seule fois. C'est forcément inconfortable.
> Mais, hein...


Oui c'est juste pour le fun 
Je vais regarder cela


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il me tente , rien que pour voir le produit , en plus 1 repas pour les restos du coeur


Moi, c'est ce don au resto du coeur qui m'a presque empêché d'en prendre. je déteste qu'un industriel me prenne pour un pigeon en se faisant mousser sur mon dos.

J'ai pris la version noir. J'avais voulu la blanche, mais elle n'existe pas pour adulte    :-(


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2020)

*On se calme sur le papotage, merci ^^*


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Encore un truc en platoque qui finira un jour en micro déchets dans la mer.
> Les masques actuels sont en grande partie en coton.
> Fais un test : enterre un masque et un truc en plastique et reviens les déterrer dans 3 mois.
> Envoie ton expérience ici


Qui se retrouvera dans le maquereau de l'été prochain...


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2020)

Je vous donne un nouvel os à papotage !

Demain, se joue le sort du groupe Lagardère ! Il n'est pas au mieux le Arnaud en ce moment… Néanmoins, l'ancien président Nicolas Sarkozy devrait jouer les entremetteurs s'il prend les manettes du conseil d'administration !

Alors, prenez cinq minutes pour lire ce papier de BFM business. Plusieurs _eastern eggs_ sont cachés dans ces lignes. Il y a donc de quoi causer et oublier un moment cet épisode viral si captivant !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

Sarkozy !!
 j'ai déjà entendu ce nom , mais je sais plus ou


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

Confinement : un Américain faisait du camping sur une île de Disney World


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2020)

Il y en a qui ont de la chance


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vous donne un nouvel os à papotage !
> 
> Demain, se joue le sort du groupe Lagardère ! Il n'est pas au mieux le Arnaud en ce moment… Néanmoins, l'ancien président Nicolas Sarkozy devrait jouer les entremetteurs s'il prend les manettes du conseil d'administration !
> 
> Alors, prenez cinq minutes pour lire ce papier de BFM business. Plusieurs _eastern eggs_ sont cachés dans ces lignes. Il y a donc de quoi causer et oublier un moment cet épisode viral si captivant !


Je ne me fais pas de souci pour lui, ni ne le plaindrai : il a réussi à flinguer l'entreprise de papa en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour fumer un havane. Par contre les employés du groupe vont sans doute morfler.
Et Sarkozy entremetteur, normal pour un ancien avocat d'affaires avec un carnet d'adresse d'ancien président de la république.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors, prenez cinq minutes pour lire ce papier de BFM business. Plusieurs _eastern eggs_ sont cachés dans ces lignes. Il y a donc de quoi causer et oublier un moment cet épisode viral si captivant !


La seule chose que je lis dans ce papelard c'est : blablabla enfoiré de première n°1 blablabla enfoiré de première n°2 blablabla enfoiré de première n°x blablabla et à la fin c'est une enfoiré qui va remporter le gros lot.


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2020)

Bon, ben on n'a pas fini de rigoler : 
États-Unis: des frelons-géants, mortels pour l'Homme, suscitent l'inquiétude


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, ben on n'a pas fini de rigoler :
> États-Unis: des frelons-géants, mortels pour l'Homme, suscitent l'inquiétude


Pas de stress
Il va trouver une solution


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La seule chose que je lis dans ce papelard c'est : blablabla enfoiré de première n°1 blablabla enfoiré de première n°2 blablabla enfoiré de première n°x blablabla et à la fin c'est une enfoiré qui va remporter le gros lot.


Je ne suis pas le dernier à utiliser la même apostrophe que toi envers cet ancien président. Seulement, s'il y a bien un fait positif à porter au crédit de cet homme et son gouvernement, c'est la création de l'Établissement de Prévention et de Réponse aux Urgences Sanitaires. Même si _Mme Michu_ s'est empressée juste après de qualifier cette création « d'inutilité publique » visant la dilapidation de l'argent du contribuable au profit les copains et compagnies. Et même si ces quolibets ont mené le gouvernement « normal » suivant à baisser les dotations puis finalement fermer cette agence française de sécurité sanitaire. Il n'en reste pas moins que le « gouvernement Sarkozy » avait bien pris conscience du problème en provisionnant autant de masques jetables et vaccins pour protéger ses administrés. Nous payons aujourd'hui les errements d'une _Mme Michu_ qui ferait mieux de se taire quand elle croit voir ce dont elle n'a aucune idée… Les querelles partisanes ne nous sauverons pas du pire. C'est con, on est en plein dedans !


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne suis pas le dernier à utiliser la même apostrophe que toi envers cet ancien président. Seulement, s'il y a bien un fait positif à porter au crédit de cet homme et son gouvernement, c'est la création de l'Établissement de Prévention et de Réponse aux Urgences Sanitaires. Même si _Mme Michu_ s'est empressée juste après de qualifier cette création « d'inutilité publique » visant la dilapidation de l'argent du contribuable au profit les copains et compagnies. Et même si ces quolibets ont mené le gouvernement « normal » suivant à baisser les dotations puis finalement fermer cette agence française de sécurité sanitaire. Il n'en reste pas moins que le « gouvernement Sarkozy » avait bien pris conscience du problème en provisionnant autant de masques jetables et vaccins pour protéger ses administrés. Nous payons aujourd'hui les errements d'une _Mme Michu_ qui ferait mieux de se taire quand elle croit voir ce dont elle n'a aucune idée… Les querelles partisanes ne nous sauverons pas du pire. C'est con, on est en plein dedans !


Ah mais pardon, mon message n'était pas une charge envers l'omniprésident (à propos duquel j'ai un avis que je ne désire pas partager).
Qu'il fasse bien ce qu'il veut avec tous ses petits potes enfoirés bien décidés à se goinfrer le gâteau, les miettes, les bougies et la nappe s'il le faut.
Tout ce petit monde ne suivant qu'une seule règle : il n'y a que ma gueule qui compte.
Et à la fin ? Un enfoiré va remporter le gros lot.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> États-Unis: des frelons-géants, mortels pour l'Homme, suscitent l'inquiétude


Ils viennent de Chine ! Ils ont surement été fabriqué dans un laboratoire Chinois ! Je suis sûr que Donald en a déjà la preuve…


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)

A 5 ans, il prend le volant pour aller s'acheter une Lamborghini en Californie


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> A 5 ans, il prend le volant pour aller s'acheter une Lamborghini en Californie


Il a vraiment eu du bol de ne pas avoir d'accident


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> A 5 ans, il prend le volant pour aller s'acheter une Lamborghini en Californie





ecatomb a dit:


> Il a vraiment eu du bol de ne pas avoir d'accident


C'est le genre de truc qui m'abasourdit.
Bon d'accord, c'est aux States, la plupart des caisses sont en boite automatique, ça fait un problème de moins niveau conduite.
Mais enfin quand même, faut bien pouvoir appuyer sur la pédale.
Comment il a fait le gosse (qu'est vachement débrouillard, entre nous, pour cet âge là) ?
Il a conduit debout ?
Cela dépasse mon entendement.
J'ai essayé de faire conduire une automatique à ma gamine (elle avait quatorze balais à l'époque et n'avait jamais tenu un volant - mais bon 14 ans, quand même) en ligne droite sur 400 mètres (un route goudronnée déserte - ne venez pas m'accuser d'inconscience). Il a failli nous foutre dans le fossé.
Et lui, à 5 ans il se tape 3 ou 4 bornes ?
Non, là vraiment, je ne pige pas.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2020)

@*lamainfroide*

Je suis de ton avis , car la première fois que j'ai conduit une automatique , j'étais pas très fier , et j'avais plusieurs années de conduite .


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Non, là vraiment, je ne pige pas.



Ne te creuse pas les méninges ... C'est aux US que ça se passe et ça explique tout !

La dernière fois que j'y suis allé, et alors que je visitais l'hôtel, en ouvrant une porte je me suis esclaffé : "Purée ! Quelle magnifique piscine !!!!!" et sur ce, on m'a répondu : "Ce n'est pas la piscine, Monsieur, c'est la cuvette des WC" !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2020)

Le Pentagone chiffre à 132 le nombre de civils tués dans ses guerres en 2019
					

L'armée américaine a chiffré mercredi à 132 le nombre de civils tués l'an dernier dans ses opérations dans le monde, un bilan bien inférieur aux...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Berthold (7 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le Pentagone chiffre à 132 le nombre de civils tués dans ses guerres en 2019
> 
> 
> L'armée américaine a chiffré mercredi à 132 le nombre de civils tués l'an dernier dans ses opérations dans le monde, un bilan bien inférieur aux...
> ...


J'ai la flemme de lire in extenso : ils comptent les morts dans les tueries de masse, type lycée ? 

Ah non, merdre, c'est pas des guerres ! Chuis trocon.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Mai 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai la flemme de lire in extenso : ils comptent les morts dans les tueries de masse, type lycée ?
> 
> Ah non, merdre, c'est pas des guerres ! Chuis trocon.


Ils ne doivent compter que les civils n'étant pas en âge de porter une arme, donc potentiellement pas dangereux pour eux.
Ou bien alors c'est une moyenne par mois.
En tout cas, le chiffre parait minuscule.
Mais bon, je ne suis pas sur place. Tout ce que je peux en savoir n'émane que d'informations que l'on pourra qualifier de partisanes (pour chacun des deux côtés).


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2020)

Corrèze. Des « gamers » français ont reproduit sur Minecraft le village médiéval de Turenne


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2020)

Reims. Il tente de voler le banc de leur premier baiser pour l’offrir à son amoureuse, la Ville accepte de lui vendre


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Reims. Il tente de voler le banc de leur premier baiser pour l’offrir à son amoureuse, la Ville accepte de lui vendre


J'ai embrassé ma femme pour la première fois sur une moissonneuse batteuse.
Tu m'expliques comment j'installe ça dans mon salon (à supposer que j'ai réussi à la voler en la foutant dans ma remorque) ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai embrassé ma femme pour la première fois sur une moissonneuse batteuse.
> Tu m'expliques comment j'installe ça dans mon salon (à supposer que j'ai réussi à la voler en la foutant dans ma remorque) ?


Tu te démerdes. Tu l'aimes, ta femme, ou pas ?


----------



## Sly54 (8 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai embrassé ma femme pour la première fois sur une moissonneuse batteuse.
> Tu m'expliques comment j'installe *ça* dans mon salon


C'est très irrespectueux de dire "ça" en parlant de ta femme.


----------



## boninmi (8 Mai 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est très irrespectueux de dire "ça" en parlant de ta femme.


Clique vite sur le bouton "Signaler" sous le message


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mai 2020)

Suède : Le plus petit restaurant du monde va ouvrir et accueillera une seule personne


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mai 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Clique vite sur le bouton "Signaler" sous le message


Uniquement si j'ai la certitude que signaler un modo ne va pas se retourner contre moi.
Contrairement à nous, ils ont le droit d'écrire en 2 couleurs.
Qui sait de quels autres super pouvoirs ils bénéficient ?


----------



## flotow (8 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Corrèze. Des « gamers » français ont reproduit sur Minecraft le village médiéval de Turenne





> (*) Gamers : joueurs de jeux vidéo en français.


Ouf !


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai la flemme de lire in extenso : ils comptent les morts dans les tueries de masse, type lycée ?
> 
> Ah non, merdre, c'est pas des guerres ! Chuis trocon.


Il n'y a pas de guerre sur le sol américain !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de guerre sur le sol américain !


Normal. C'est un produit d'exportation.


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Normal. C'est un produit d'exportation.


Et pour rétablir la balance commerciale, qu'importent-ils ?


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pour rétablir la balance commerciale, qu'importent-ils ?


Le corona virus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Mai 2020)

Avec le coronavirus, on fait plus de patisserie qu'avant. Mais cela peut poser quelques problèmes:








						езл on Twitter
					

“My Grandma lost her glasses while making banana bread, she was blaming everyone in the house...”




					twitter.com


----------



## aCLR (9 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le corona virus.


Malheureusement, j'ai bien peur que tu aies raison ! Quand je lis combien d'infectés(es) gravitent autour du Donald, je ne sais vraiment plus quoi penser de cette nation…


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2020)

Drôme. Le routier regardait un épisode de « Game of Thrones » tout en conduisant sur l’autoroute


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Mai 2020)

Oui, mais c'est une bonne série : circonstances atténuantes


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

@thebiglebowsky 
Mauvaise nouvelle 









						Animaux. Le patron des chasseurs veut tuer les chats à plus de 300 m des habitations
					

"Le chat est en train de détruire la biodiversité.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky
> Mauvaise nouvelle
> 
> 
> ...


Ils ont flingué tout le gibier, ils doivent se rabattre sur les chats ?


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2020)

Pendant la guerre, il y avait beaucoup moins de chats dans les rues. Bizarre, ce phénomène…  

Ma grand-mère me disait que le civet de chat, c'était pas si mauvais.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky
> Mauvaise nouvelle
> 
> 
> ...


Je suis effaré.
Bon, le mec est tout de même conscient qu'il dit une énorme connerie.
Éliminer tous les chats qui se trouvent à plus de 300 mètres des habitations, soit (ne venez pas me foutre un procès sur le dos, on discute là, ça ne veut pas dire que j'approuve), mais c'est oublier un peu vite que les mecs sont capables de venir jusque dans ton jardin pour flinguer du gibier. J'ai peu de mal à les imaginer venir chez toi pour se farcir le poilu. Sans compter que rien ne prouve qu'un chat à plus de 300 mètres est un chat errant.
Un autre point me parait litigieux dans tout ça.
La disparition des espèces n'est pas un secret, mais enfin, pour une bonne partie elle est liée à l'activité humaine.
Alors, c'est quoi l'idée ?
Puisqu'on ne peut pas décemment aller flinguer l'être humain responsable des agressions sur la bio-diversité, on se choisit un autre responsable ?
Soyons sérieux.

Oh putain, ça m'a énervé là.


----------



## Berthold (12 Mai 2020)

C'est l'éternelle histoire du gros costaud qui a cassé un carreau avec son ballon à la récré.
Quand la maîtresse hurle : « Qui a fait ça ? », il désigne le petit maigrichon qui jouait avec lui.

Pis comme c'est lui le gros costaud, personne va venir le cafter, pardi !


----------



## patlek (12 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La disparition des espèces n'est pas un secret, mais enfin, pour une bonne partie elle est liée à l'activité humaine.



Non non, c' est le chat... et d' ailleurs, l' eau des rivières polluées... c' est le chat!!!, le prix de l' essence qui augmente... c' est le chat!!... Le coronavirus... c' est le chat!!!!...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2020)

Philippe sort de ce corps !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky
> Mauvaise nouvelle
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'il crève !!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mai 2020)

Distribution de masques a Lyon


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2020)

*DITES DONC, LES MODÉRATEURS DE MACGÉ, VOUS AVEZ PEUT ETRE UN COUP A FAIRE , LÀ...









						Traumatismes des modérateurs de contenus: Facebook va verser 52 millions
					

Facebook a accepté de payer 52 millions de dollars aux modérateurs de contenus en guise de compensation pour les problèmes de santé mentale que leurs tâches peuvent provoquer, ont annoncé mardi deux cabinets d'avocats ayant conseillé les plaignants dans le cadre d'une action de groupe en...




					www.boursorama.com
				



*

Je pense que ce serait sympa de me refiler 10% , pour le plan offert sur un plateau.


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mai 2020)

patlek a dit:


> *DITES DONC, LES MODÉRATEURS DE MACGÉ, VOUS AVEZ PEUT ETRE UN COUP A FAIRE , LÀ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai du mal à bien comprendre (vous êtes habitués, je ne suis pas une flèche).
Les modérateurs se plaignent d'avoir à modérer certains contenus ?
Et donc, ils demandent à facebook de les protéger ?
Le meilleur moyen serait-il de prévoir des modérateurs pour modérer les contenus à modérer par les modérateurs ?
C'est une situation sans fin.
Je blague là, mais on touche le vrai problème du net. Tout le monde, donc n'importe qui, y a accès et se permet n'importe quoi.
Est-ce que même un gestion dictatoriale du net serait capable d'endiguer le flot de merde déversé sur ce formidable outil ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et donc, ils demandent à facebook de les protéger ?


Jusqu'à il n'y a pas longtemps, les modérateurs FB pouvaient avoir à modérer des vidéos de décapitation postées par Daesh 
À un moment, ça peut quand même être traumatisant...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2020)

Voilà les "greffiers" hypoallergeniques maintenant .... 

Arrivée des chats hypoallergeniques !

Le poilu sur la photo me fait bien rigoler ... il a l'air d'en avoir vraiment marre !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2020)

Tiens, te voilà, toi !

Et tu tombes bien : une erreur de la poste (service public) a fait que je retrouve avec un courrier qui ne m'était pas destiné.

Je pense que tu es le mieux placé pour en trouver le destinaire : 

« _Salut bande de nazes !

On se fait pas trop chier dans ce confinement de batard ? 
Pour ceux qui auraient des enfants ou des petits enfants et qui ont besoin de les occuper pour qu’ils arrêtent de casser les couilles.
Faites donc comme moi, des bonnes recettes de cuisine. Ça permet de resserrer les liens …
Lentilles farcies … je vous garantis que vous êtes tranquilles un bon moment !!! lol

Bon faites pas les cons … prenez soin de vos tronches de morveux …surtout que c’est plein de vieilles croûtes purulentes sur ce forum !!! 
Sortez au minimum et ne sous-estimez pas l’utilité du port du masque.
Nietsche disait bien : « tout esprit profond avance masqué » ;-)

Je ne regarde plus le forum depuis que c’est devenu aussi délirant qu’un rassemblement de scouts dans une église qui pue le moisi.
Mais je n’oublie pas certains d’entre vous, à l’esprit ouvert et l’humour indéfectible…

Faites gaffe les gars … ça va pas durer longtemps, ce serait con de faire une mauvaise glissade !

Le pirate vous embrasse et parlez pas trop aux gros cons ... ça les instruit ! 

Je repars sur mon bateau à travers les flots !!!_ »

Tu vois de qui ce monsieur veut parler ?

Merci !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tiens, te voilà, toi !
> 
> Et tu tombes bien : une erreur de la poste (service public) a fait que je retrouve avec un courrier qui ne m'était pas destiné.
> 
> ...



Arf ! L'expression "vieille croûte purulente" me dit vaguement quelque chose !  
J'espère qu'il va bien ! Salue le de ma part si tu le rencontres !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mai 2020)

Tu peux compter sur moi !


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Jusqu'à il n'y a pas longtemps, les modérateurs FB pouvaient avoir à modérer des vidéos de décapitation postées par Daesh
> À un moment, ça peut quand même être traumatisant...


Je ne doute pas que ça puisse être traumatisant.
J'évite d'aller chercher des vidéos de ce type (y compris quand il ne s'agit que d'une simple engueulade) car ça me glace le sang, alors je peux comprendre.
Mais ça n'est pas là que je situe le débat.
Si ce genre de vidéo est postée, qui peut empêcher qu'un modérateur soit obligé de la voir ? Un autre modérateur ?
Est-ce que les algorithmes (si ça existe - je suis un ignorant en la matière) sont capables de déceler à coup sûr ce genre d'image dès leur postage et les supprimer avant qu'un modérateur la visionne ?
Visiblement pas.
Que peut faire FB pour protéger ses modérateurs ?
À part, effectivement, prévoir une cellule de soutien psychologique (qui ne protège pas en amont).
Enfin, vous m'avez compris.
Attaquer FB ne me semble pas être la bonne solution.
Reste à savoir s'il y a une solution.


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voilà les "greffiers" hypoallergeniques maintenant ....
> 
> Arrivée des chats hypoallergeniques !
> 
> Le poilu sur la photo me fait bien rigoler ... il a l'air d'en avoir vraiment marre !


C'est pas la fête du poilu, entre l'autre con qui veut les flinguer et ces cons-là qui veulent les aseptiser en triturant leur ADN.
Franchement, il n'y a personne pour expliquer aux uns que "il s'agirait d'arrêter d'emmerder les chats et de jouer au petit chimiste avec un être vivant" et aux autres que "si vous êtes allergiques, ne prenez pas de chats (plutôt que de faire chier)" ?
Enfin quoi merde.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2020)

Pas très malin


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2020)

On pouvait s'en douter, certains deconfinés sont des cons finis (je sais, elle est facile  )

Dans l’Hérault, la Croix du Pic Saint-Loup vandalisée

C'est sur qu'avec des actions de ce genre ils vont faire progresser la laïcité.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Mai 2020)

Si on veut supprimer toutes les croix, faut aller au bout de la démarche, détruire chapelles, églises, oratoires,etc...
Y'a du boulot ! (moi athée et fortement anti-religieux/religions, mais aussi anti-cons)


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne doute pas que ça puisse être traumatisant.
> J'évite d'aller chercher des vidéos de ce type (y compris quand il ne s'agit que d'une simple engueulade) car ça me glace le sang, alors je peux comprendre.
> Mais ça n'est pas là que je situe le débat.
> Si ce genre de vidéo est postée, qui peut empêcher qu'un modérateur soit obligé de la voir ? Un autre modérateur ?
> ...


Tu mets le doigt sur un truc indémêlable ! Les modérateurs de Facebook sont situés dans des pays à bas coûts. De grands open space où s'entassent une foule de personnes sans autre expérience que l'utilisation d'un PC – un peu comme moi. Et ces gens doivent modérer tout ce qui leur passent sous les yeux(1). Et comble du truc, ils signent une clause de non-divulgation des images vues, et modérées au besoin, sinon ils se font virer. Si bien que même s'ils sont amenés à rencontrer un psychologue de la boîte, ils ne peuvent évoquer avec lui clairement ce qui les choquent et les traumatisent. Ils ont enferrés dans un cercle vicieux qui les contraints à modérer sans piper mot. À la longue, ce trauma affecte leur vie réelle. Si bien que pour ne pas regner la clause de confidentialité imposée, FB les dédommage avec du cash. Non seulement ils louent leur temps de vie contre de la menue monnaie, mais ils se soignent aussi avec des piécettes et autres biftons !

(1)le cynisme du réseau du poucebleu© fait qu'il préfèrera toujours collecter des infos d'un compte que s'attacher à préserver la santé de ses employées et employés.


#pourfairesimple


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si on veut supprimer toutes les croix, faut aller au bout de la démarche, détruire chapelles, églises, oratoires,etc...
> Y'a du boulot ! (moi athée et fortement anti-religieux/religions, mais aussi anti-cons)


Sans doute la prochaine étape de ces #@%.


----------



## Berthold (14 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> […]
> 
> (1)le cynisme du réseau du poucebleu© fait qu'il préfèrera toujours collecter des infos d'un compte que s'attacher à préserver la santé de ses employées et employés.


Une seule solution : boycotter FB et consort.


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Une seule solution : boycotter FB et consort.


Si c'était aussi simple que ça…


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> *ce* qui les choquent et les traumatisent.





aCLR a dit:


> regner


 Le petit *aCLR *est prié de ne plus oublier le cour d'orthographe*
1- ce* qui les choque et les traumatise.
2- renier


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

Un million d’habitants logés dans une pyramide géante


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un million d’habitants logés dans une pyramide géante


Les monades urbaine de Robert Silverberg


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

C'est beau l'amour , mais  ..............


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

(je te dis ça, je viens de terminer la diffusion de virtual revolution)


Toum'aï a dit:


> Le petit *aCLR *est prié de ne plus oublier le cour d'orthographe*
> 1- ce* qui les choque et les traumatise.
> 2- renier


Genre, y'a pas un esse à cours…


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> orthographe**


Je tapote du signe sans trop me relire. En plus j'avais des asperges sur le feu hier alors…
Camembert ! On s'en cague tant que cépadunoich !!!


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

Étrange phénomène sur la plage à Blankenberge


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le petit *aCLR *est prié de ne plus oublier le cour d'orthographe*
> 1- ce* qui les choque et les traumatise.
> 2- renier


Le petit Toum'aï également : le cour*s* d'orthographe

 mouhahaha ! 


edit : ah, ben je me suis réveillé un peu tard


----------



## boninmi (14 Mai 2020)

Plus de journaux nationaux dans les distributeurs ruraux près de chez moi suite à la situation chez Prestalys ...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2020)

Triple  pour moi


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> suite à la situation chez Prestalys


J'ai pas tout suivi mais je crois qu'il y a là un gros probléme. Il y avait les NMPP, Prestalys a suivi, rien n'a changé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Plus de journaux nationaux dans les distributeurs ruraux près de chez moi suite à la situation chez Prestalys ...


On aura comme d'habitude une belle victoire de la CGT qui refusera le plan de reprise et donc une fermeture de la boîte plutôt qu'une reprise d'activité...


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Mai 2020)

J'osais pas le dire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2020)

Allez c'est parti ! En Belgique, l'idée d'une taxe "corona" qui toucherait les personnes âgées !

taxe corona pour les personnes âgées

Qu'on taxe les pangolins libidineux, les chauve-souris purulentes, mais pas les vieux ! 
Je vous laisse ... vais déjà préparer mes calicots !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2020)

Chez nous on parle comme d'habitude de "faire payer les riches". Ça finira comme toujours par "faisons payer les pauvres, ils sont plus nombreux".

Au final, on aura un point de TVA supplémentaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mai 2020)

Et comme nos infirmiers/infirmières ne travaillent que 35h, on va leur offrir une médaille...








						BalanceTonMedia on Twitter
					

“Olivier Truchot (BFMTV/RMC)  « Les infirmières françaises sont moins bien payées, mais elles travaillent moins que les infirmières allemandes. À un moment donné, c’est du donnant-donnant. Les infirmières allemandes, elles font 40h, elles font pas 35h » https://t.co/JV3UFgPaXm”




					twitter.com


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> taxe corona pour les personnes âgées


Faut oser! Les "sacrifices des jeunes" ??!! Je me demande bien de quoi ils parlent, c'est vraiment oublier les sacrifices des vieux à certaines époques, (la seconde guerre mondiale pour les plus vieux). C'est bizarre, en temps normal, le nombre d'offres d'emploi excède le nombre de chômeurs et cela ne semble pas tracasser les jeunes. Ils se contentent d'encaisser leurs allocs qui, soit dit en passant, sont payées par ceux qui travaillent et par les vieux (puisqu'il est établi que c'est une génération possédante, pour la plupart). Et tout ceci, évidemment, élude le problème des gouvernements trop couillons pour faire payer l'addition aux vrais responsables du COVID-19: la Chine.


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2020)

Euh, où est-ce que l'on postule chez Facebook, car ici on s'emmerde grave. Moi, je veux voir de vrais Snuff Movies et être payé "grassement" pour ça en plus. On peut aussi visionner le film X de ma voisine ? Car je signe immédiatement, son copain vient de la quitter, je suis certain qu'il va se venger.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Et comme nos infirmiers/infirmières ne travaillent que 35h, on va leur offrir une médaille...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un grand débat !


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est un grand débat !


C'est surtout un beau ramassis de citations hors contexte et de discussions de comptoir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mai 2020)

Faites de la musique avec les moyens du bord


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je suis effaré.
> Bon, le mec est tout de même conscient qu'il dit une énorme connerie.











						Polémique. Le président des chasseurs se défend de "vouloir tuer les chats"
					

Le président de la Fédération nationale des chasseurs s’est défendu jeudi de «vouloir tuer les chats» a la suite de l’ire provoquée sur les réseaux sociaux par une vidéo où il incite à capturer les chats errants pour préserver la biodiversité.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

Tout le monde aux abris


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Polémique. Le président des chasseurs se défend de "vouloir tuer les chats"
> 
> 
> Le président de la Fédération nationale des chasseurs s’est défendu jeudi de «vouloir tuer les chats» a la suite de l’ire provoquée sur les réseaux sociaux par une vidéo où il incite à capturer les chats errants pour préserver la biodiversité.
> ...


Il ne peut que se défendre d'avoir proposé de tuer les chats.
Si l'on s'en tient uniquement à l'article (pas ce dernier article, l'autre), dans les propos qui lui sont attribués on ne lit nullement qu'il préconise de les tuer. "Tuer" n'est employé que dans le titre (putaclic).
Quelle histoire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mai 2020)

ça ne fait rien ! Qu'il crève quand même ! 






​


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Allez c'est parti ! En Belgique, l'idée d'une taxe "corona" qui toucherait les personnes âgées !
> 
> taxe corona pour les personnes âgées
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas belge, mais j'ai tout de même voté "Non, je ne suis pas d'accord du tout".

D'une manière générale, je déteste que l'on oppose les générations les unes aux autres. 
Mais là, sachant que les victimes sont principalement les personnes âgées, leur faire en plus payer une taxe "Corona", je trouve ça indécent. 

Il s'agit sans doute d'un économiste doté d'une calculette à la place du cerveau.  
Les sentiments humains et l'empathie ne doivent pas faire partie de son logiciel. 


Et puis tu es jeune dans ta tête ; tu nous le prouves ici tous les jours. 
C'est le plus important.


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il ne peut que se défendre d'avoir proposé de tuer les chats.
> Si l'on s'en tient uniquement à l'article (pas ce dernier article, l'autre), dans les propos qui lui sont attribués on ne lit nullement qu'il préconise de les tuer. "Tuer" n'est employé que dans le titre (putaclic).
> Quelle histoire.


Oui, enfin bon.
1) il propose de piéger les chats, mais pas de les tuer donc.
2) Les chats sont responsables de la perte de biodiversité de nos terrains de chasses, dit-il (les pesticides, la suppression des haies, pas du tout...)
3) les chats piégés sont vivants. Qu'est-ce qu'il en fait, il les relâche dans le terrain de chasse du voisin ?

je n'sais pas vous, mais moi j'ai comme un doute sur la première affirmation du coup.


----------



## Nouvoul (14 Mai 2020)

F'murr, sors de ce corps !


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> edit : ah, ben je me suis réveillé un peu tard


Et moi couché un peu tard sinon elle était pour toi ! :king:


Moonwalker a dit:


> Au final, on aura un point de TVA supplémentaire.


J'vois plutôt une augmentation de la CSG et CRDS.


gwen a dit:


> Euh, où est-ce que l'on postule chez Facebook


Délocalise-toi d'abord dans un pays émergent ! 


Romuald a dit:


> 2) Les chats sont responsables de la perte de biodiversité de nos terrains de chasses, dit-il (les pesticides, la suppression des haies, pas du tout...)


C'est un autre problème !
Le lobby des chats en colère en se manifestant pas pour proposer un amendement, nous sommes dans l'impossibilité de donner suite à leur demande ! C'est donc de leur faute ! :easy:


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mai 2020)

Le manchot royal, producteur fécond de gaz hilarant


----------



## patlek (14 Mai 2020)

Bon...

_ «Les émissions maximales sont environ 100 fois plus élevées que dans un champ danois récemment fertilisé. C'est vraiment intense - notamment parce que le protoxyde d'azote est 300 fois plus polluant que le CO2»_, a expliqué le chercheur.

Alors on élimine; Les chats, Les manchots... Les vaches (elles petent du méthane!!! Elles cherchent A NOUS ASPHYXIER!!!! ) , ensuite on avisera, On prévient la faune: La liste va etre longue!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Oui, enfin bon.
> 1) il propose de piéger les chats, mais pas de les tuer donc.
> 2) Les chats sont responsables de la perte de biodiversité de nos terrains de chasses, dit-il (les pesticides, la suppression des haies, pas du tout...)
> 3) les chats piégés sont vivants. Qu'est-ce qu'il en fait, il les relâche dans le terrain de chasse du voisin ?
> ...


Capture et stérilisation.
Je comprends la démarche intellectuelle.
Certes, relâchés ils continueront à faire des dégâts (moins que les pesticides et l'activité humaine) mais ils n'engendreront pas de petits monstres prêts à continuer le combat.
Après tout, une grosse majorité d'amoureux des chats font castrer ou stériliser leurs poilus et poilues et là je n'entends personne gueuler.
Semblerait même que ce genre de pratique commence à se démocratiser avec les chiens également.
On peut tout de même se poser la question de savoir si, en loucedé, certains ne s'amusent déjà pas à faire des cartons sur les chats sauvages.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ça ne fait rien ! Qu'il crève quand même !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 173509
> 
> ​


Je ne veux la mort de personne, mais si le poilu à la mitraillette est très déterminé, qui suis-je pour l'empêcher de s'amuser ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

Il reste quelques dinosaures m'a-t-on dit !!!


lamainfroide a dit:


> une grosse majorité d'amoureux des chats font castrer ou stériliser leurs poilus et poilues et là je n'entends personne gueuler.


M'as-tu posé la question ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne suis pas belge, mais j'ai tout de même voté "Non, je ne suis pas d'accord du tout".



Je ne suis pas Belge et c'est pour cela que j'ai voté "Oui, c'est une bonne idée".


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Il reste quelques dinosaures m'a-t-on dit !!!
> 
> M'as-tu posé la question ?


Je te la pose.


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je te la pose.


Et je vais te répondre !

Mais pour ne pas outrepasser la charte acceptée au moment de mon inscription, je suis obligé d'en passer par le détournement d'une campagne publicitaire. Je sais, c'est mal d'user de la publicité à des fins partisanes… Mais que veux-tu, chère main froide, s'il faut que je mette mes moufles pour ne pas m'obliger à effacer ce que j'ai à te dire, tu me vois contraint et forcé d'en passer par un tel subterfuge. Aussi, en espérant que ce tour de passe-passe ne t'empêchera pas de comprendre parfaitement le fond de ma pensée, voici ma réponse…


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2020)

Cher la main froide,

Si je devais me rabibocher avec une partie des heureux parents francophones de ce forum, j'assouplirai cette formule revisitée du chat en l'adressant tout particulièrement à une poignée d'entre nous, les humains. Des gens pour qui la pandémie du coronavirus est un leurre, un grossier montage politico-médiatique visant à discréditer leur chouchou. Des hommes et des femmes d'outre-atlantique aux idées formatées par un président aux formules chocs. À ces partisanes et partisans qui voient dans la reproduction un acte consacré, je pense que l'annihilation de leurs organes reproducteurs serait un bienfait pour le reste des habitants de cette planète.

Je te dis ça cher la main froide car au final, je préfère rire des imbécilités de nos voisins que m'énerver contre notre ministre de la culture et son supérieur et ses effets d'annonces concernant les mesures pour la culture.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Euh, où est-ce que l'on postule chez Facebook, car ici on s'emmerde grave. Moi, je veux voir de vrais Snuff Movies et être payé "grassement" pour ça en plus. On peut aussi visionner le film X de ma voisine ? Car je signe immédiatement, son copain vient de la quitter, je suis certain qu'il va se venger.



Si tu arrive à tes fins, pas sur que tu te retrouves en bonne compagnie : Facebook nomme une militante proche des Frères musulmans à son conseil de surveillance


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2020)

Qu'est-ce que les gens font encore sur Facebook ? Je n'ai jamais vu l'intérêt de ce truc et encore moins si je dois passer par le filtre de la censure de Zuckerberg. C'est comme voyager en Arabie saoudite* et se plaindre des lois locales.

*J'ai dit Arabie saoudite, j'aurais pu citer n'importe quel autre pays qui défraye la chronique des droits de l'Homme bafoués.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Cher la main froide,
> 
> Si je devais me rabibocher avec une partie des heureux parents francophones de ce forum, j'assouplirai cette formule revisitée du chat en l'adressant tout particulièrement à une poignée d'entre nous, les humains. Des gens pour qui la pandémie du coronavirus est un leurre, un grossier montage politico-médiatique visant à discréditer leur chouchou. Des hommes et des femmes d'outre-atlantique aux idées formatées par un président aux formules chocs. À ces partisanes et partisans qui voient dans la reproduction un acte consacré, je pense que l'annihilation de leurs organes reproducteurs serait un bienfait pour le reste des habitants de cette planète.


C'était en ce sens que j'avais compris le dessin préalablement posté du chat.


aCLR a dit:


> Je te dis ça cher la main froide car au final, je préfère rire des imbécilités de nos voisins que m'énerver contre notre ministre de la culture et son supérieur et ses effets d'annonces concernant les mesures pour la culture.


Attendons que ses effets d'annonces deviennent des mesures concrètes avant de s'énerver (que l'on soit contre ou pour une aide à la culture et à ses artisans).
Pour l'heure, ce ne sont qu'annonces faites par celui qui aime s'écouter parler. De mesures concrètes je ne vois point.
Me concernant, si je ne dois voir la situation que par le prisme de ma petite personne, je n'attends rien plus que pouvoir retourner bosser (et gagner ma croûte à la sueur de mon front sans n'avoir rien à devoir à personne).


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que les gens font encore sur Facebook ?


Vaste question… Cette plateforme communautaire n'est pas la panacée sociale mais elle permet d'interagir avec le monde et plus particulièrement le petit monde de chacun des utilisateurs. Et comme dans tout espace public, on y trouve à boire et à manger. Être ou ne pas être sur ce réseau n'est pas la question que nous devrions nous poser. Ce site existe et propulse tout et son contraire. Il rend chacun acteur de son temps passé sur sa plateforme, tout en profitant pour capter des données de ces interactions. Ce n'est cependant pas un cas isolé. Le _big data_ intéresse tous les acteurs du numériques. Les alternatives existent pour communiquer, échanger, proposer ou (se) divertir mais elles demandent bien souvent des compétences que beaucoup n'ont pas, moi le premier. Mais se croire à l'abri des collectes de données personnelles sans avoir de compte sur ce réseau ou un autre est tout aussi vain que posséder un compte FB "personnalisé".

Ça ne sont là que des petits bouts de raisonnements qui demanderaient d'être développés. Sauf qu'on est samedi soir, tranquillement installé sur une terrasse numérique où il fait bon échanger sans trop se poser de questions. Car au final nous aimons interagir avec notre prochain, ici ou ailleurs, sans pour autant changer d'opinions.

À la vôtre !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2020)

Ben si, that's the question.

Bon. Ce n'est pas tout ça mais il parait qu'il y a l'Eurovision sur France 2 ce soir. Il faut que j'aille sectionner le câble de la TV.


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben si, that's the question.


Pour quelqu'un disant ne pas avoir mis le nez dehors pendant deux mois, je ne suis pas sûr que tu aies bien lu tous les points soulevés par ma réponse… Car bien que centrée sur FB, elle allait bien au-delà de ce site.
Ou alors, et tu ne le précises pas, tu as des gardes-fous pour éviter les interactions avec ces monstres de la collecte de données…


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2020)

Avec les dents. Le câble TV, je l'ai coupé avec les dents. Et j'ai accusé le chien. Je sais… c'est moche. 

Revenons à nos moutons. C'est vraiment le mot.



aCLR a dit:


> Mais se croire à l'abri des collectes de données personnelles sans avoir de compte sur ce réseau ou un autre est tout aussi vain que posséder un compte FB "personnalisé".


Je ne parle pas d'être à l'abris de tout. Pour ça, il me faudrait faire comme avec l'Eurovision…

Ne pas fréquenter ce réseau privé à vocation commerciale est déjà un bon moyen de limiter la casse. Je bloque systématiquement tous ses domaines au niveau du coupe-feu.

Notre pays, si prompt à déclamer son indépendance numérique, ne devrait pas laisser ses administrations avoir des comptes sur Facebook et faire la publicité gratuite de ces délinquants du numérique. Hélas, les politiques et leurs "communicants" sont indécrottables. Tu te rappelles l'époque Second Life ? En 2006, ils fallait que tous les partis aient leur permanence virtuelle sur Second Life.

On vit très bien sans Zuckerberg & Co. C'est un parasite de l'internet. Fondamentalement, il ne sert à rien. Les gens sont trop cons pour s'en apercevoir et c'est là-dessus qu'il compte depuis le début. Il ne s'en est jamais caché et n'a jamais été démenti par la masse de péquins qui s'y connectent.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On vit très bien sans Zuckerberg & Co.



En fait, et pour être honnête, c'est moi qui ait inventé FB et pas Zuckerberg !

Mais je n'ai pas réussi à tester l'application parce que je n'avais pas d'amis ... Alors, j'ai abandonné !


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je bloque systématiquement tous ses domaines au niveau du coupe-feu.


via little snitch ? on peut faire du blocage générique ?
J'veux bien un petit tuto la-dessus dans le forum ad-hoc.
Et pour touiteur, linkedln, instagram et autres aussi


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, et pour être honnête, c'est moi qui ait inventé FB et pas Zuckerberg !
> Mais je n'ai pas réussi à tester l'application parce que je n'avais pas d'amis ... Alors, j'ai abandonné !


----------



## patlek (17 Mai 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, et pour être honnête, c'est moi qui ait inventé FB et pas Zuckerberg !
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas réussi à tester l'application parce que je n'avais pas d'amis ... Alors, j'ai abandonné !



Menteur! C' est moi qui ait inventé Facebook.

J' ai eut l' idée en regardant Brigitte Bardot, sussurant "Et mes fesses, comment tu les trouves mes fesses?", j' ai eut  un déclic... Un site web on chacun montrerais ses fesses, et les autres pokerait pouce en bas  ou likerait pouce en haut... FessesBook...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2020)

Après 50 ans d’études, un Italien décroche enfin son diplôme


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je bloque systématiquement tous ses domaines au niveau du coupe-feu.


Je le savais ! (ou du moins l'envisageais très fortement)
Mais comme dit par Romuald, tu ne dois pas bloquer que ce site… Le and Co en fin de message indique combien ton pare-feu doit bosser en _background_.

Courrier International a reprit un article du Financial Times sur l'avenir de Internet. Je ne te lie pas l'article, j'suis tombé dessus via le réseau de Mark. Mais le titre est : quand Internet sera chinois. (pas encore lu ce long papier exceptionnellement gratuit pour une durée limitée mais j'ai des captures d'images – v'là que je me fais archiviste…)



Romuald a dit:


> Et pour touiteur, linkedln, instagram et autres aussi


Depuis quelques temps, lorsque je fais une recherche images sur le moteur de recherche dominant, je suis parfois obligé de compléter le motif recherché d'un _-pinterest_… MdM !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2020)

J'ai lu l'article.

Trump a parfaitement raison de désigner Huawei comme la tête de pont de l'ennemi et de lui rendre la vie le plus difficile possible.

Le problème c'est que l'internet à la chinoise fait bander par chez nous des saloperies de fonctionnaires et qu'on trouvera toujours un idiot comme Cédric O pour les encourager dans ce sens.


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai lu l'article.


Bon je vais le lire. Tu m'as donné envie !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2020)

*La dette...*


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2020)

Brest. Le cargo hollandais décharge des voiliers sur rade


----------



## Jura39 (20 Mai 2020)

Un restaurant américain étoilé vous accueille avec des mannequins


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un restaurant américain étoilé vous accueille avec des mannequins


Je n'aime pas spécialement l'agitation et le brouhaha des autres clients quand je vais au restau*, mais là, ça doit créer une atmosphère étrange si ce n'est flippante.

* et c'est de pire en pire en prenant de l'âge - je dois être en train de devenir un vieux con acariâtre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mai 2020)

Je suis du même avis, cela doit être angoissant.


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2020)

lamainfroide a dit:


> je dois être en train de devenir un vieux con acariâtre


Comme beaucoup d'entre nous, hélas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mai 2020)

Résultat du déconfinement : certains ont oublié leur cerveau


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2020)

Un amoureux déclare sa flamme sur les feux tricolores de la ville de Vannes


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2020)

On comprend mieux pourquoi Jura39 part traîner là-bas : c'est moins risqué : Suisse : 5 mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir blanchi 35 millions de dollars


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)

Elle parcourt 1200 kilomètres en sept jours, son père blessé sur le porte-bagages


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2020)

Un alligator légendaire meurt à 84 ans au zoo de Moscou


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2020)

L'espoir est permis :







Même le Président se montre sensible à notre désarroi :

*Réouverture des bars : Macron a appelé Jean-Marie Bigard par l’intermédiaire de Patrick Sébastien*








 Gageons que notre modération bien aimée saura donner totale satisfaction à notre Président ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2020)

Le plus grand papillon de nuit d’Europe vit aussi dans le Morbihan


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Mai 2020)

Quand tu te filmes en train de faire du skateboard sans surveiller ta caméra 

Réponse à son tweet


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'espoir est permis


Je viens de lire une tribune qui m'ôte tout espoir quand au niveau de raisonnement de certains·es…


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Je viens de lire une tribune qui m'ôte tout espoir quand au niveau de raisonnement de certains·es…



Sans doute voulais-tu écrire "niveau d'humour" ?

Heureusement, il m'en reste quelques traces...


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sans doute voulais-tu écrire "niveau d'humour" ?


Hélas non…


> Heureusement, il m'en reste quelques traces...


Ça ne s'adressait pas à toi. Malgré tes défauts, tu es de ceux qui savent encore raisonner. Et même si nous avons des désaccords, j'ose espérer que tu comprends la situation présente.

Ma remarque tendait à dire combien cette histoire montée en mayonnaise grâce aux réseaux sociaux – et plus largement ces coups de gueule sans autre but que malmener un pouvoir dont on ne partage pas l'avis – ne m'inspire que désespoir vis-à-vis du sens commun d'une partie des _followers_… Mais nous n'avons plus de comptoir pour développer cet aversion qui me gagne chaque jour un peu plus… Tant pis !!! Voilà pourquoi je n'ai fais qu'évoquer cette tribune…

J'aimerai parfois avoir la même dérision sur ces points de vue politiques et partisans des uns et des autres, comme celle qui me gagne chaque fois que je lis un papier concernant les mesures prises par le ministère de la culture…


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2020)

Quand j'entends le mot _culture_, je sors mon... porte-monnaie !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mai 2020)

loustic a dit:


> Quand j'entends le mot _culture_, je sors mon... porte-monnaie !



Mauvais esprit caractérisé


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mai 2020)

Naissance d'un chaton à deux têtes


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Mai 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2020)

Confinement : à New York, la guerre des rats est déclarée


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mai 2020)

Mustang trop bruyante


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2020)

La queue intelligente te : wait.link


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2020)

Ils transforment leur appartement en piscine


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2020)

Contrôlée sur une plage galloise, elle affirme se trouver en Angleterre


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

Bundesliga : une bande-son avec des insultes de supporters pendant un match


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mai 2020)

De belles retrouvailles


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Mai 2020)

SpaceX est tombé à l'eau (départ annulé à cause du temps)


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> SpaceX est tombé à l'eau (départ annulé à cause du temps)


Ça n'est que partie remise !


----------



## Romuald (28 Mai 2020)

Donald Trump menace de « fermer » Twitter
					

Le président américain a critiqué la décision du réseau social d’ajouter une mise en garde à ses messages.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Il va casser son jouet parce qu'il a reçu une petite tape sur les doigts (et encore !) ?
Et ce mec a la clé du bouton rouge, pitain !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mai 2020)

Il dépense une fortune pour construire une ville en Lego


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mai 2020)

Comment devenir spiderman ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il dépense une fortune pour construire une ville en Lego


J'adore le commentaire  :
"_Je croyais, avant de lire, qu’il avait construit une vraie ville. 
Mais bon, là, je découvre qu’il s’agit juste d’un maniacodépressif passant son temps dans sa cave au lieu de s’occuper de son épouse..._"

Car moi aussi, au vu du titre, j'ai imaginé une vraie ville en LEGO®. Parce que sa ville a lui, elle est grande, mais n'a rien d'extraordinaire. Des mecs comme lui, il y en a des dizaines dans les LUG (LEGO® User Group). Et certains ont des bâtiments bien plus beaux et mieux intégrés. Là, il a juste posé des boîtes côte à côte sur plusieurs tables.

Et la somme est ridicule, 500  € de LEGO® chaque mois, c'est ce que dépense un AFOL (Adulte Fan de LEGO®) de base.

Bref, pas de quoi faire un article, mais ce journaliste n'avait sûrement plus de chien écrasé a commenté.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> (et encore !)


Comme tu dis, et encore… Pondre un décret pour encadrer les réseaux sociaux, au motif que l'un d'eux mentionne de vérifier les dires d'un abonné avant de se faire une opinion, c'est tout sauf du bon sens ! Enfin, comme le dit l'autre con… On a les politiciens qu'on mérite !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Mai 2020)

Tout le monde vote au parlement, même les morts


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2020)

@ecatomb

Pourquoi ne pas l'insérer dans un container média, ton lien twitter ?

_Like that buddy !_
[MEDIA=twitter]1266100360575438848[/MEDIA]

Tu commenterais de la même manière et nous…
On aurait l'info «complète » sans sortir d'ici ^^


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266100360575438848


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Mai 2020)

Effectivement, cela rend bien sur le mac, bien mieux que sur l'iPhone. J'essaie de ne pas oublier ça la prochaine fois.


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Effectivement, cela rend bien sur le mac, bien mieux que sur l'iPhone


Nan mais l'iPhone… Comment dire… C'est juste un appareil photo !!!


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2020)

Soupçonné d’être l’agent 007, un pigeon placé en détention en Inde


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Mai 2020)

Australie: Engagés pour assouvir un fantasme, ils se trompent de maison


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2020)

Un wallaby fait une apparition dans une forêt… de Loire-Atlantique


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2020)

Pour faire respecter la distanciation sociale des parcs d'attraction, on va mettre des nounours dans les manèges 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266231725371191301


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mai 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pour faire respecter la distanciation sociale des parcs d'attraction, on va mettre des nounours dans les manèges
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266231725371191301



Ils sont trop mignons ces nounours !!!!


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2020)

Vu ce qu'il faut dépenser dans une fête foraine pour gagner un si gros nounours… Ça fait cher le tour de grand huit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2020)

L'attestation de déplacement est utile lors d'un contrôle


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)

Formule E : Audi licencie un de ses pilotes coupable de tricherie lors d’une course virtuelle


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

Une baleine à bosse égarée à Montréal, à 400 km de l’océan


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une baleine à bosse égarée à Montréal, à 400 km de l’océan


Son GPS a du lui repeter 'tournez à droite dès que possible', ce qu'elle a fait en sortant de la rivière Saguenay


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2020)

Pas bêtes, ces japonais : Une ville japonaise veut interdire l'usage du smartphone en marchant


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Juin 2020)

Pizza non commandées


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Juin 2020)

Confiance au GPS


----------



## boninmi (1 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Confiance au GPS


C'est fréquent, notamment pour des chauffeurs de pays de l'est. Poids lourd bloqué par un pont étroit en bas de chez moi, autre poids lourd arrivant à Beaumont village perché de la cévenne ardéchoise avec quasi impossibilité de faire demi-tour, au lieu d'un Beaumont sur Oise ou quelque chose de ce genre.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Juin 2020)

Les ours pour les limites


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Les ours pour les limites


Des nouveaux sextoys pour célibataires ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 176523​




Si l'on s'en tient à l'exemple de l'image, ce sont rarement les plus gros gabarits qui gagnent à la fin !...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Juin 2020)

Pour attirer la clientèle dans ses casinos, un patron offre le billet d’avion


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Les ours pour les limites


En tout cas, les ours sont déjà bourrés dés l'ouverture. T'as vu comment ils se tiennent sur leur chaise ?


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Juin 2020)

Petit détail


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2020)

Il a acheté une ancienne banque... avec ses huit encombrants coffres-forts


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2020)

La trumperie du jour  :









						Trump relie la baisse du chômage à la mort de George Floyd et crée la polémique
					

Le président américain a évoqué un «grand jour» pour cet Afro-Américain, mort asphyxié sous le genou d'un policier.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				





Cela dit les commentaires pro ou anti-Trump ne sont pas mal non plus


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

Du vin dans votre gel hydroalcoolique


----------



## boninmi (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Du vin dans votre gel hydroalcoolique


Du Jura ?


----------



## subsole (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Du vin dans votre gel hydroalcoolique



À la votre !


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Juin 2020)

J'espère que oui, le must have


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> J'espère que oui, le must have


J'ai 2 "trucs" suisses chez moi ... le couteau, bien évidemment (toujours dans la poche) et une montre Victorinox (toujours au poignet) !

Certains diront : pffffff ! petit joueur ... ce à quoi je répondrais : ouais, mais petit budget aussi !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai 2 "trucs" suisses chez moi ... le couteau, bien évidemment (toujours dans la poche) et une montre Victorinox (toujours au poignet) !
> 
> Certains diront : pffffff ! petit joueur ... ce à quoi je répondrais : ouais, mais petit budget aussi !


Une  Victorinox est une très bonne montre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une  Victorinox est une très bonne montre



Pour le couteau, c'est un petit modèle, mais artisanal et customisé ... j'ai fait recouvrir la lame de peau de zizi - tu l'ouvres, tu frottes la lame et t'obtiens une machette de 50 cms !  ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour le couteau, c'est un petit modèle, mais artisanal et customisé ... j'ai fait recouvrir la lame de peau de zizi - tu l'ouvres, tu frottes la lame et t'obtiens une machette de 50 cms !  ...


Ah oui , je connais ce modèle , il a plus de 50 Ans , maintenant , la peau dépasse de la lame


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah oui , je connais ce modèle , il a plus de 50 Ans , maintenant , la peau dépasse de la lame



Le seul ennui que j'ai eu quand il était tout neuf, c'était qu'il s'ouvrait tout seul dans ma poche quand je croisais une jolie fille ... c'était très gênant ! 

Maintenant, c'est tout juste si j'arrive à l'ouvrir ...


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai 2 "trucs" suisses chez moi ... le couteau (...) et une montre Victorinox


Moi aussi j'ai 2 trucs suisses à la maison :

une montre Swatch
une épouse. Quand elle m'énerve, je la prends et je la jette par le balcon, elle fait une chute de 9 étages en essayant de s'agripper à la gouttière et ça fait "swiiiiisssss".


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> J'espère que oui, le must have


L'horlogerie est une très belle industrie , le prix de certaines montres me surprend toujours


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Juin 2020)

Euh oui moi aussi   
Pour ma part j’ai juste une Casio Édifice et ça me va. (Pour l’instant)
Sinon j’adore les montres, j’en change souvent mais mon kif c’est une Breitling !
Mais bon c’est pas pour de suite et  sûrement peut-être jamais.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Euh oui moi aussi
> Pour ma part j’ai juste une Casio Édifice et ça me va. (Pour l’instant)
> Sinon j’adore les montres, j’en change souvent mais mon kif c’est une Breitling !
> Mais bon c’est pas pour de suite et  sûrement peut-être jamais.




Souvent, avoir un rêve est une bonne chose. 
Que l'on finisse par atteindre le rêve en question... Ou pas. 

Pour la Breitling, je dirais qu'on ne sait jamais... 

Personnellement, j'ai une Rolex en panne depuis des années, qui ne sort plus du tiroir où elle est rangée... 
Je te jure que celle-ci, elle me fait de moins en moins rêver... 






Mes deux montres Pulsar fonctionnent très bien, par contre.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Euh oui moi aussi
> Pour ma part j’ai juste une Casio Édifice et ça me va. (Pour l’instant)
> Sinon j’adore les montres, j’en change souvent mais mon kif c’est une Breitling !
> Mais bon c’est pas pour de suite et  sûrement peut-être jamais.


Ah Breitling , c'est du beau matos , l'usine est à Besançon . Moi je travail sur la Suisse pour une autre marque 
Quel modèle préfère tu  ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai une Rolex en panne depuis des années, qui ne sort plus du tiroir où elle est rangée...
> Je te jure que celle-ci, elle me fait de moins en moins rêver...


Bah , il faut la faire réparer


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ah Breitling , c'est du beau matos


On reconnaît l’horloger pro


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Un trésor d'un million de dollars retrouvé dans les montagnes Rocheuses


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais bon c’est pas pour de suite et sûrement peut-être jamais.


Toujours croire en ses rêves !

Ma montre est une Fontenay offerte lors de ma Confirmation, j'avais oulala 12ans, je ne la mets que lors de grande occasion. Mon bijoutier fétiche la soigne !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah , il faut la faire réparer



Elle a été en révision et en réparation de très  nombreuses fois... 
Pour des sommes astronomiques... 

Je la faisais réparer pour différentes raisons, essentiellement affectives. 
C'était la dernière montre de mon père, et elle m'est revenue à sa mort, fin 1991. 

Longtemps, j'ai pensé que ça valait le coup de la faire réparer, un peu pour le principe... 

Mais il y a quelques années, j'ai -au moins provisoirement- laissé tomber. 

Histoire familiale ou affective ou pas, des montres de ce genre ont surtout un intérêt symbolique ; on peut avoir l'heure pour moins cher. 

Reste à décider quels sont les symboles qui méritent vraiment qu'on y consacre un argent ou un temps déraisonnable(s)... Ou pas.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Juin 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Toujours croire en ses rêves !
> 
> Ma montre est une Fontenay offerte lors de ma Confirmation, j'avais oulala 12ans, je ne la mets que lors de grande occasion. Mon bijoutier fétiche la soigne !




Tout est dit.   


Si une montre de ce genre correspond à un rêve, à des souvenirs, et si elle peut être entretenue sans dépenser des fortunes et sans passer davantage de temps en atelier que là où elle devrait être, ça peut valoir le coup. 
Dans le cas contraire, c'est plus discutable...


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Quel modèle préfère tu ?


L'aérospace - bracelet bleu, cadran bleu


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2020)

va falloir ouvrir un fil ´parlons montres et garde-temps’


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> va falloir ouvrir un fil ´parlons montres et garde-temps’


Surtout pas, c'est intéressant de voir ce fil dériver en fonction des humeurs du moment et des posts des uns et des autres…


----------



## Jura39 (9 Juin 2020)

Toulouse : Son chat réapparaît cinq ans après… à Saint-Tropez


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juin 2020)

Quand on te fait appeler un numéro pour valider une opération...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2020)

Un nouveau signal radio repéré dans l’espace se répète tous les 157 jours


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un nouveau signal radio repéré dans l’espace se répète tous les 157 jours


_« Une périodicité nous indique que l’objet qui produit les FRB est probablement en orbite avec un autre corps astrophysique », pose le scientifique.
Ce qui signifierait que ces puissantes salves radios seraient dues à l’orbite d’une étoile massive, d’un trou noir ou d’une étoile à neutrons dense. *Rien qui ne vienne donc étayer la théorie extraterrestre pour l’heure*._

A moins que sur terre il y ait une étoile massive, un trou noir ou une étoile à neutrons dense, ben si, c'est une origine extraterrestre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juin 2020)

Quand tu reçois un courrier pour une succession


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juin 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> en fonction des humeurs du moment et des posts des uns et des autres…


Carrément, quand on sais que mon humeur et la météo sont du pareil au même !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2020)

Des prisonniers italiens se font la belle… mais promettent de revenir


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juin 2020)

EM cherche des idées, n'hésitez pas à lui en proposer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juin 2020)

Evitez de vous "asseoir" sur un poisson


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)

Une maison qui flotte a été créée via une imprimante 3D


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> EM cherche des idées, n'hésitez pas à lui en proposer


Ça me rappelle l'Homme à idées dans la Rubrique à brac de Gotlib.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)

Le port du masque pendant l'acte sexuel !!


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça me rappelle l'Homme à idées dans la Rubrique à brac de Gotlib.


Et le correcteur de variations saisonnières dans le trombone illustré


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2020)

Et aujourd'hui 11 Juin c'est la Journée mondiale de sensibilisation aux passages à niveau

Si, si.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2020)

Toi, t'as écouté Daniel Morin sur France Inter ce matin...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juin 2020)

Ces goélands me font peur !!!


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Toi, t'as écouté Daniel Morin sur France Inter ce matin...


Nan, c'est un pote qui me l'a signalé dans sa niouzletter quotidienne


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ces goélands me font peur !!!


Du coup j'apprends que le goéland argenté est une espèce protégée. Vu ce qu'il pullule sur les tas d'ordure ça m'étonnerait pourtant qu'il soit en voie d'extinction


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2020)

*Benjamin Griveaux va s'occuper de la BITD française**. *

Les lecteurs affûtés que vous êtes auront aussitôt compris qu'il est évidemment question de la *« base industrielle et technologique de défense »* de la France*. *


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les lecteurs affûtés que vous êtes auront aussitôt compris qu'il est évidemment question de la *« base industrielle et technologique de défense »* de la France


Et pour les lecteurs émoussés, ils ont fait ça !


			
				Un blog sur l'Opinion.fr a dit:
			
		

> Bien conscient du ridicule de la situation, compte tenu du passé récent de l’ancien candidat à la mairie de Paris, la commission de la défense, dont il est membre, va modifier cette appellation qui deviendra pour l’occasion *Base industrielle de souveraineté de la défense*.



Source


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Et pour les lecteurs émoussés, ils ont fait ça !
> 
> 
> Source



Oui, je le savais, mais n'en ai point parlé. 
Le nouveau sigle fait sérieux, c'est clair... 
Mais pour je ne sais quelle raison, le premier nom de l'institution me semblait mieux convenir à Benjamin Griveaux, dont les compétences en la matière ne sont plus à démontrer. 
Il a voulu revenir là où il se sentait le plus à son aise, en quelque sorte...


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

Tom Cruise fait bâtir un village « sans Covid »


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2020)

Le fluor c'est has been, bientôt des dentifrices au cornichon ?


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Le fluor c'est has been, bientôt des dentifrices au cornichon ?




Pour l'haleine, ça doit être sympa !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2020)

Pour son plaisir sexuel, un homme s’enfonce le câble d’un chargeur de smartphone dans son pénis


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour son plaisir sexuel, un homme s’enfonce le câble d’un chargeur de smartphone dans son pénis




C'était donc là que se situait la frontière entre un geek et un nerd ?...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2020)

*Papotages du dimanche soir...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2020)

Bugs Bunny remis au goût du jour : la censure a fait mouche


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bugs Bunny remis au goût du jour : la censure a fait mouche



Consternant...

Je ne sais pas jusqu'où iront le politiquement correct et la censure, mais le monde aseptisé qu'on semble vouloir nous préparer me fait personnellement froid dans le dos...


Plutôt que cette censure imbécile, pourquoi pas réfléchir à l'éducation, et au développement de l'esprit critique de chacun?...

De sorte que l'on puisse percevoir les oeuvres, les images, les textes, les publicités ou n'importe quel autre contenu diffusé avec ce qu'il faut de recul, de distance, pour ne pas avoir peur de ce que l'imagination produit?...
D'autant que là, il s'agit de programmes pour enfants certes violents si l'on se situe au tout premier degré, mais aussi et surtout humoristiques, décalés, et dépourvus du moindre réalisme...
Les enfants eux-mêmes, même jeunes, comprennent que l'on ne peut pas se faire mitrailler, écraser par un train, exploser, tomber d'un avion sans parachute et courir ou sauter de joie dans l'instant qui suit...

Eux-mêmes en rient aux éclats et comprennent que le trait est tellement forcé qu'il ne peut s'agir que de burlesque, pour faire rire tout le monde, à commencer par les enfants...

Si les enfants comprennent ça, pourquoi les adultes ne pourraient pas eux-même faire un effort pour le comprendre aussi?...
Tout en délivrant à l'occasion l'éducation nécessaire à l'enfant concernant la violence, la vraie. Le respect d'autrui. Les prises de risques et une nécessaire prudence, etc...

Les pensées riches et complexes font peur, je crois.
 Censurer et niveler par le bas semblent bien plus pratique... 
Mais cela me semble aussi infiniment plus dangereux sur le long terme...


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Consternant...



Et ce n'était que la deuxième salve !

La première : Warner annule une projection d'Autant en emporte le vent au Grand Rex à Paris

Ironie (?) de l'histoire, lors de la première projection du film, une chorale avait été constituée : parmi les enfants la composant figurait un un enfant du nom de... Martin Luther King !

Imbéciles !


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bugs Bunny remis au goût du jour : la censure a fait mouche


J’adore ce passage  : Elmer Fudd chassera donc désormais Bunny avec… une faux. Un outil bien dangereux, bien tranchant et bien pointu.

Déjà, je n’ai jamais vu un chasseur avec une faux et surtout cela ne semble pas coller avec le personnage. Un arc éventuellement. Mais c’est également une vrai arme. Autant supprimer le personnage ou le faire jouer quand il ne chasse pas.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et ce n'était que la deuxième salve !
> 
> La première : Warner annule une projection d'Autant en emporte le vent au Grand Rex à Paris
> 
> ...


J'avais lu cela 
c'est consternant


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2020)

Je demande aussi la censure de Bip-bip, qui maltraite à longueur de cartoons le malheureux coyote!


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bugs Bunny remis au goût du jour : la censure a fait mouche


La Warner n'en est pas à son coup d'essai : elle a carrément supprimé en 2003 deux Tex Avery du coffret de l'intégrale : Uncle's Tom Cabana* et Half Pint Pigmy*, jugés racistes bien sur. Sans parler des coupes dans d'autres, notamment dans Blitz Wolf, où ce qui avait trait au Japon, alors l'ennemi - le cartoon date de 1942 - a été gommé ou coupé.

*vous pouvez les voir sur daylymotion, héhé


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2020)

Il y a Daffy Duck aussi a censurer:


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2020)

« Maisons à 1 €,  aucun cas de Covid-19 » : comment un village italien tente de se repeupler


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Il y a Daffy Duck aussi a censurer:


C'est quand même l'une des plus belles chutes des Looney Tunes !


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

Une boulangerie offre du travail à son voleur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Juin 2020)

Le prix d'une vie au USA


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le prix d'une vie au USA


Rien de dramatique d'après le media 
"M. Flor, qui bénéficie du Medicare, la couverture santé des seniors, ne devrait toutefois pas avoir à sortir son portefeuille, selon le Seattle Times."


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Juin 2020)

oui, heureusement pour lui


----------



## Lio70 (14 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le prix d'une vie au USA


Ça me tue, ces calculs de comptable. Faire chier les gens avec de la mitraille qui troue les poches. Ils auraient pu arrondir à 1.122.500 dollars! 
Chez nous, on paye des impôts astronomiques, mais réjouissons-nous de vivre dans des pays qui offrent la meilleure sécurité sociale d'Europe, et une des meilleures au monde.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ça me tue, ces calculs de comptable. Faire chier les gens avec de la mitraille qui troue les poches. Ils auraient pu arrondir à 1.122.500 dollars!
> Chez nous, on paye des impôts astronomiques, mais réjouissons-nous de vivre dans des pays qui offrent la meilleure sécurité sociale d'Europe, et une des meilleures au monde.


C'est aussi une assurance privée ?
C'est pas donné , en Suisse il faut compté entre 500 et 650 francs


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2020)

Extrait:

Le gigantesque plan d'aide à l'économie américaine adopté par le Congrès comprend 100 millions de dollars de budget pour indemniser les hôpitaux

A 1 million de dollars le patient, çà ne fait que 100 patients indemnisés pour les hopitaux... (A moins qu'il n' y ait une erreur dans le chiffre)


----------



## Lio70 (14 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Le gigantesque plan d'aide à l'économie américaine adopté par le Congrès comprend 100 millions de dollars de budget pour indemniser les hôpitaux
> A 1 million de dollars le patient, çà ne fait que 100 patients indemnisés pour les hopitaux... (A moins qu'il n' y ait une erreur dans le chiffre)


Ça m'a frappé aussi. Il doit y avoir une erreur...


----------



## boninmi (14 Juin 2020)

Ma ZAD chez moi.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2020)

C'en est où, j'ai signé contre...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2020)

Lio70 a dit:


> Ça m'a frappé aussi. Il doit y avoir une erreur...


Oui c'est assez étrange ces chiffres


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2020)

N'importe quoi avec pas grand chose.


----------



## patlek (15 Juin 2020)

Sur la somme US pour indemniser les hopitaux US, c' est probablement 100 milliards, sur un total du plan d' aides qui serait de 2000 milliards.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

Un « rideau à câlins » dans une maison de retraite


----------



## patlek (15 Juin 2020)

Nouvelle rédaction d' article  qui laisse à désirer:









						Jean-Pierre Fanguin dans le viseur de la police suisse
					

INSOLITE - Cette semaine sur les reseaux sociaux, les internautes se sont delectes d'une video publiee par un jeune entrepreneur proposant de se faire de l'argent grace a lui.Ce jeune homme sorti de nulle part -qui se fait appeler Jean-Pierre Fanguin-, un verre de champagne a la main pouvant...




					fr.news.yahoo.com
				




Extrait;

“Alors, si aujourd’hui je me permets de te contacter, c’est pour une raison très simple. Savais-tu que 95% de la population détenait 5% des richesses? Alors est-ce que tu veux en faire partie?”, propose le jeune homme.

Mouais... voilà un challenge pas difficile à relever.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Juin 2020)

Oui, sa vidéo est vraiment déplorable... Il ne s'y est même pas repris à plusieurs fois pour avoir un truc correct.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Juin 2020)

Un bon résumé de la situation actuelle


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, sa vidéo est vraiment déplorable... Il ne s'y est même pas repris à plusieurs fois pour avoir un truc correct.


La fin me fait sourire à 0:59
"fait le bon choix , bisous "


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Juin 2020)

S'il y avait eu pas mal de vidéo de ce style, je serais quasi certain qu'il s'agit d'une parodie. Mais là tu as vraiment l'impression qu'il y croit...

Une parodie :


----------



## Gwen (15 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La fin me fait sourire à 0:59
> "fait le bon choix , bisous "


Moi, c'est son costume moule-brunes qui m'a bien fait rire en plus de tous le reste bien sur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2020)

Bientôt un Manneken-Pis féministe à Nantes


----------



## boninmi (15 Juin 2020)

La suite des aventures de ma ZAD chez moi.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

Oggy est le plus beau chat de Rennes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2020)

Faut vraiment être belge pour faire ça !  

Le Tourmalet en ballon sauteur !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oggy est le plus beau chat de Rennes


Mwouais ! Pas mal ! 
Mais je préfère encore capitaine Gribouille !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais ! Pas mal !
> Mais je préfère encore capitaine Gribouille !


Plus de 1 000 likes quand mème
Il faut avouer qu'il est quand mème beau ce minou de Rennes
Mais ils sont tous beaux ces matous


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bientôt un Manneken-Pis féministe à Nantes



Ces belges sont de grands sexistes !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)

Un lac change mystérieusement de couleur et intrigue les scientifiques


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un lac change mystérieusement de couleur et intrigue les scientifiques


Juste quelqu'un qui a jeter un bidon de produit chimique, rien d'autre


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mwouais ! Pas mal !
> Mais je préfère encore capitaine Gribouille !



Attention, il est pas a adopter!!!


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Juste quelqu'un qui a jeter un bidon de produit chimique, rien d'autre


Pas du tout. C'est à cause d'un chemtrail tombé du ciel suite à une intervention de la CIA aux ordres des illuminati reptiliens qui gouvernent le monde. 
A moins que ce soit un coup des galactiques.
Ou des êtres de l'intraterre.
Ou un message de Gaïa.
Ou un effet de la résonnance de Schumann. 

Mais en tout état de cause je suis sur qu'on nous ment.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2020)

Trois kilos d’or trouvés dans un train, son propriétaire ne les a toujours pas récupérés


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2020)

On dirait une Idée noire de Franquin...

Un peu comme le type qui donne a bouffer aux mouettes.









						Toulouse : il marque un but décisif et finit piétiné par la foule en liesse
					

Un footballeur amateur âgé de 24 ans a été grièvement blessé dimanche à Toulouse après un mouvement de foule provoqué... par un but qu’il venait de marquer.




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2020)

i a tout hasard certains ne connaitrait pas:


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2020)




----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2020)

@Berthold : C'est pas une actu, c'est pas amusant, c'est pas le bon fil


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> @Berthold : C'est pas une actu, c'est pas amusant, c'est pas le bon fil


Pas amusant, soit,
pas une actu, je proteste… On est en plein dedans !


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Pas amusant, soit,
> pas une actu, je proteste… On est en plein dedans !


Si c'est une actu peux-tu éclairer ma lanterne et préciser où tu as lu ou vu ce ministre (je suppose que c'est un ministre) dire une telle phrase ?


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Si c'est une actu peux-tu éclairer ma lanterne et préciser où tu as lu ou vu ce ministre (je suppose que c'est un ministre) dire une telle phrase ?


Pas mieux que le post précédent de TimeCapsule, mais dans ce sens-là, tu as raison  , un modo peut virer mon post s'il donne des boutons.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juin 2020)

Il écope de 500 € d’amende pour une flatulence provocante


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2020)

_Donnez-moi, donnez-moi des boutons !_


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2020)

Est-ce qu'un dessin de presse constitue une image à même de figurer dans _nos actualités amusantes ou pas_ ?

Pas simple comme sujet d'épreuve écrite pour le bac 2020 !


----------



## Berthold (17 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un dessin de presse constitue une image à même de figurer dans _nos actualités amusantes ou pas_ ?
> 
> Pas simple comme sujet d'épreuve écrite pour le bac 2020 !


 Vous avez 3 heures…


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Juin 2020)

Bon appétit

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273367431633920003


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

J'en connais qui vont trouver le besoin de faire laver leur voiture


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas simple comme sujet d'épreuve écrite pour le bac 2020 !



JE SUIS CHARLIE !


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce qu'un dessin de presse constitue une image à même de figurer dans _nos actualités amusantes ou pas_ ?
> 
> Pas simple comme sujet d'épreuve écrite pour le bac 2020 !


NON. Tout comme une actualité non commentée


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2020)

Et la marmotte...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> NON. Tout comme une actualité non commentée




Et un dessin de presse accompagné d'un (rapide) commentaire ?... 
Qu'en penses-tu ?...  

Je pose la question par curiosité... 
Parce qu'en principe, un bon dessin de presse est censé se suffire à lui-même... 
Il peut -ou doit- donner envie de lire l'article qu'il introduit ou accompagne, mais n'a pas, en principe, besoin d'être commenté... 

Pas un sujet simple, en effet...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Lamphone, cette nouvelle technique d’espionnage à partir d’une simple ampoule


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et la marmotte...




Les expériences secrètes visant à créer  cette nouvelle espèce qu'est le dinosaure-poulet se sont très bien passées.  
*Patlek* est là pour nous en apporter la preuve !


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Les expériences secrètes visant à créer cette nouvelle espèce qu'est le dinosaure-poulet se sont très bien passées.
> *Patlek* est là pour nous en apporter la preuve !


Patlek est un paléontologue confirmé ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Juin 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et un dessin de presse accompagné d'un (rapide) commentaire ?...
> Qu'en penses-tu ?...



Que du bien, car c'est cette partie commentaire qui manque cruellement. Cela ne sera a rien d'être un poster compulsif, il faut avant tout partager la raison qui nous a poussés a faire part de l'information mise en lien.

La planche de Fraquin est excellente pour illustrer ce propos. Elle a été placée la suite à un échange et un ressenti.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Patlek est un paléontologue confirmé ?




Pas à ma connaissance... 
Mais un *dinosaure* confirmé, sans aucun doute !...


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2020)

pire que Godzilla!!! Le Patlektor!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)

Il vole la caisse d’un bar puis, pris de remords, ramène son butin et paye les dégâts


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2020)

N'importe quel paléontologue digne de ce nom vous dira que les dinosaures n'ont pas besoin d'être ressuscités, ils n'ont jamais disparu : tous les oiseaux sont des dinosaures.
Sauf que dans l'inconscient collectif un dinosaure c'est un T-rex, un diplodocus ou un tricératops. Il y a quelques centaines de millions d'années, oui, mais l'évolution est passée par la.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> N'importe quel paléontologue digne de ce nom vous dira que les dinosaures n'ont pas besoin d'être ressuscités, ils n'ont jamais disparu : tous les oiseaux sont des dinosaures.
> Sauf que dans l'inconscient collectif un dinosaure c'est un T-rex, un diplodocus ou un tricératops. Il y a quelques centaines de millions d'années, oui, mais l'évolution est passée par la.



Dans le cas de l'*autruche*, du *dromaiidae (émeu)*, et du *casoar*, l'Évolution s'est montrée plutôt raisonnable...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2020)

A choisir, je préfère être face à un sansonnet que face à un T-Rex !


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A choisir, je préfère être face à un sansonnet que face à un T-Rex !



Surtout si le T-Rex débarque chez toi sans sonner !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2020)

gwen a dit:


> NON. Tout comme une actualité non commentée



Et pas seulement dans les "actualités" ! Combien de fois ne suis-je pas frustré d'admirer une magnifique photo (paysage ou monument) sans aucune indication même approximative du lieu de prise de vue !  

Les posteurs compulsifs, comme tu dis si bien, pourraient faire un tout petit effort !

Même moi, posteur compulsif de "poilus", je commente mes photos !


----------



## patlek (18 Juin 2020)

Un poulet / frites, c' est une sorte de Dinosaure / frites (Et y paraitrait que les belges, ils mangent le dinosaure avec de la mayonnaise!!)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Un poulet / frites, c' est une sorte de Dinosaure / frites (Et y paraitrait que les belges, ils mangent le dinosaure avec de la mayonnaise!!)



Bien vrai !  

Moi il m'arrive parfois de demander d'ajouter quelques frites dans mon paquet de mayonnaise !


----------



## Madalvée (18 Juin 2020)

Maurice


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Morbihan. Une chapelle à vendre sur Le Bon Coin


----------



## Romuald (19 Juin 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> La suite des aventures de ma ZAD chez moi.


La suite de la suite

C'est pas gagné pour autant, l'état va-t-il oser se déjuger ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2020)

On est rassurés : Le baiser de cinéma «n'est pas fini», assure Franck Riester


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

La vitre du cockpit explose en vol, le pilote de l’Armée de l’air atterrit en urgence


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Que sont devenus les cours d’éducation sexuelle ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Que sont devenus les cours d’éducation sexuelle ?



Pourtant, certains y ont obtenu la mention "très bien" : Johnny Depp, Amber Heard, Elon Musk et le « ménage à trois »


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Elle promène son cochon en laisse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Juin 2020)

Il cambriole la pizzeria et repart avec des tranches d’ananas


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle promène son cochon en laisse


Parfois , c'est l'inverse !!

Poussez pas


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2020)

Bonne fête papa !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bonne fête papa !


Lien HS


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2020)

Pour les papas gourmands : L'inratable soufflé au fromage de Jean-François Piège


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bonne fête papa !


Merci fiston !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Merci fiston !


Oh Pu****, j'avais un doute


----------



## Jura39 (20 Juin 2020)

Bon appétit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon appétit


 Je n'ai même pas regardé la vidéo, l'image est suffisante


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Juin 2020)

Le virus atteint aussi le cerveau...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274404102538174465


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juin 2020)

Une actualité pas amusante : on vit dans un monde de m****


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

Des bénévoles se mobilisent pour sauver un chat errant dont la tête est coincée dans une grille


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juin 2020)

Elle valide le mauvais ticket et doit payer 519 € pour sortir du parking


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)

Un bug lui fait commander 27 Tesla sur internet au lieu d’une seule


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juin 2020)

La loutre et le smartphone jaune


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2020)

À Saint-Selve, les enfants vont à l’école en « hippobus », une calèche tirée par deux chevaux


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2020)

*Régionales...




*​


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2020)

Les explorateurs d'hier sont les boucs-émissaires d'aujourd'hui ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275406441147400193


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

Le visage de Ben Laden dans les tribunes d’un stade de football anglais


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juin 2020)

Manger du verre, c'est bon pour la santé


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juin 2020)

Une petite bouteille contre le covid-19


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2020)

Une compagnie veut faire voyager des clients dans l’espace à bord d’un ballon géant


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (26 Juin 2020)

C'est le Spacex du pauvre


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juin 2020)

Et lors d'un des premier lancement : le ballon lâche...
J'aurais trop peur de ça pour tenter l'expérience


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (26 Juin 2020)

Un parachute....un slip blindé et roulez jeunesse.


----------



## loustic (27 Juin 2020)

Ce ballon spatial s'élèvera à 30 km grâce à des coups de pied comme un ballon de foot ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2020)

On aurait identifié l'ossuaire des guillotinés de la Révolution.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2020)

Une chienne qui fête ses 20 ans entre dans l’Histoire et devient le golden retriever le plus âgé au monde


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une chienne qui fête ses 20 ans entre dans l’Histoire et devient le golden retriever le plus âgé au monde


Bah! J'en ai connu beaucoup des chiennes de vingt ans et même plus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah! J'en ai connu beaucoup des chiennes de vingt ans et même plus.



À polis longs ?


----------



## nicomarcos (28 Juin 2020)

Rolling Stones VS Trump


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juin 2020)

Quand tu es certain d'être face à une contrefaçon


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Juin 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À polis longs ?


Poli oui 
Après .........


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juin 2020)

Municipales. À Rennes, un électeur vote pour Claude de Koh-Lanta


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

Dans la baie de Paimpol, ils filment une baleine


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Juin 2020)

J'espère que ce n'est pas à cause d'un manque de nourriture que la baleine est venue là


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

Un Japonais de 45 ans premier diplômé au monde en ninja


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Juin 2020)

Euh? ok


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'espère que ce n'est pas à cause d'un manque de nourriture que la baleine est venue là



Probablement des habitudes prises en raison de l'absence de navigation pendant deux mois : pas de gênes dues au bruit des moteurs !

Beaucoup d'autres animaux se sont fait remarquer pour la même raison !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juin 2020)




----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2020)

Erreur


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

Un jouet « Star Wars » très rare en vente à un tarif record de 225.000 dollars


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2020)

LE DENTISTE LUI DEMANDE D'ÔTER SES ÉCOUTEURS: IL CASSE TOUT


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Erreur


Pareil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Juin 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pareil


L'image de "TimeCapsule" ? Elle s'affiche bien chez moi.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'image de "TimeCapsule" ? Elle s'affiche bien chez moi.




Chez moi aussi. 

Par contre, c'est celle de Romuald qui ne s'affiche plus... 
Du moins plus dans ce thread !... 




Après édition, chacun regarde le post de TimeCapsule et constate en effet que son image s'affiche bien.  

Parfois, aCLR se montre un peu taquin...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Parfois, aCLR se montre un peu taquin...



En effet , le message de Romuald # 2425 "Erreur" était pour une photo qu'il posté par erreur ici à la place du Portofolio


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'image de "TimeCapsule" ?


Gné






Human-Fly a dit:


> Chez moi aussi.


Pareil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Juillet 2020)

Les messages que je vois:

TimeCapsule : 12:51
TimeCapsule : 20:05
Romuald : 20:06 <= le "Erreur"
Jura39 : 20:21
Jura39 : 20:41
aCLR : 21:42 <= ton "Pareil" en réponse au "Erreur"
ps: désolé pour le HS


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Les messages que je vois:
> 
> TimeCapsule : 12:51
> TimeCapsule : 20:05
> ...



Pour faire court, au-dessus du post "erreur" de Romuald, il y avait aussi *celui-ci*.
Reposté depuis par Romuald dans "Postez vos Plus Beaux Instants".
Puis supprimé depuis par aCLR ici.

Du coup, en lisant après édition le post de Romuald "erreur", on peut croire qu'il signale une erreur dans le post de TimeCapsule. Une image qui ne s'affiche pas ou autre chose...
Alors que Romuald parlait de son propre post, celui du dessus, supprimé depuis. 


Après, personnellement, je n'aurais pas été choqué si le double post avait été maintenu... 
Ce post prévu pour "Postez vos Plus Beaux Instants" aurait pu illustrer "l'actualité amusante ou pas" de Romuald...   

Simple avis personnel.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2020)

Eh bé, si j'avais su ce qu'une simple erreur de fil pouvait déclencher


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Juillet 2020)

c'est la faute de aCLR


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Eh bé, si j'avais su ce qu'une simple erreur de fil pouvait déclencher





ecatomb a dit:


> c'est la faute de aCLR




Au départ, je pense que le maintien du post "Erreur" de Romuald était juste un petit trait d'humour d'aCLR.  
Mais ça s'est transformé en machine à faire parler les bavards...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2020)

Les gendarmes interviennent pour capturer une panthère… en peluche


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juillet 2020)

Vingt ans plus tard, une mère retrouve son fils disparu sur Facebook


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> machine à faire parler les bavards...


_L'actualité amusante_ du bar !


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> c'est la faute de aCLR


Fais gaffe à toi !

J'ai le doigt sur le bouton !

Manquerait plus que je dérape !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Juillet 2020)

Une panthère noire en liberté


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Une panthère noire en liberté




Plus ou moins la même histoire que celle relatée *ici*, donc ! 




Capturer cette désormais célèbre panthère en peluche n'a sans doute pas été la mission la plus dangereuse dans la carrière de ces gendarmes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juillet 2020)

Série spéciale :







​Et tout y est : les 24 heures, les 52 semaines et les 4 saisons !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (2 Juillet 2020)

Elle adresse un masque à Mick Jagger, il le lui renvoie dédicacé


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> tout y est : les 24 heures, les 52 semaines et les 4 saisons !


Manque juste un lien vers l'actualité correspondante…


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juillet 2020)

Tu ne savais pas ça ?


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu ne savais pas ça ?


Si je connaissais ces correspondances temporelles sur le biscuit mais pas qu'une usine du groupe avait modifié le texte pour remercier le personnel soignant ! GGLnews est mon ami !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juillet 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Si je connaissais ces correspondances temporelles sur le biscuit mais pas qu'une usine du groupe avait modifié le texte pour remercier le personnel soignant ! GGLnews est mon ami !



Tu te coucheras ce soir plus savant que tu ne t'es levé ce matin ! (service gratuit !)


----------



## Gwen (2 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu te coucheras ce soir plus savant que tu ne t'es levé ce matin ! (service gratuit !)


Plus savant peut être mais informé surement pas. on attends toujours le lien.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2020)

Un « arc-en-ciel de feu » observé au Japon


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juillet 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Plus savant peut être mais informé surement pas. on attends toujours le lien.



Tu devrais être plus attentif à la réaction de ton collègue qui t'a fourni la méthode ad hoc !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2020)

C’est quoi cet oiseau?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juillet 2020)

Il a un peu plu à Lyon hier   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278352911546953734


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juillet 2020)

Un tableau pour écrire ce que vous voulez (au Japon)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278635090864635906


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juillet 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Manque juste un lien vers l'actualité correspondante…





gwen a dit:


> Plus savant peut être mais informé surement pas. on attends toujours le lien.



Ce lien ?   








						Covid-19 : LU sort un Petit Beurre en hommage aux soignants
					

L’inscription habituelle sur le gâteau est remplacée par un «Merci beaucoup».




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2020)

La restauration ratée de ce tableau scandalise l'Espagne


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La restauration ratée de ce tableau scandalise l'Espagne


Cela me rappelle une autre restauration


----------



## flotow (2 Juillet 2020)

Reality Check


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2020)

Chronique d'une catastrophe annoncée ?









						Illégal, le barrage de Caussade présente aussi des défauts de sécurité
					

Construite sans concertation par la chambre d’agriculture du Lot-et-Garonne, cette retenue d’eau est destinée aux irrigants, qui la défendent vigoureusement.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2020)

On n'est jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2020)

TU QUOQUE MI FILI






Illustration : _le conseil municipal de Vitry_ par Vincenzo Camuccini


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2020)

Tu quoque mi fili (bis)









						The Lincoln Project, ces républicains qui veulent voir Trump tomber
					

Vidéos assassines, pubs négatives… Des dissidents usent de tous les moyens pour montrer « l’incompétence » du président américain et empêcher sa réélection.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (5 Juillet 2020)

Les bienfaits de Coronavirus


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Les bienfaits de Coronavirus


Ils ne précisent pas si on a constaté une augmentation de la présence des infirmières en charge du malade. Dans le seul intérêt de la science bien entendu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Juillet 2020)

Comment prendre l'avion gratuitement ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Juillet 2020)

Burger à la choucroute


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)

Un Indien porte un masque en or pour se protéger du coronavirus


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juillet 2020)

Ce resto parisien attire les foules avec un burger maison à 2,70 €


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juillet 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (7 Juillet 2020)

Le taureau et la 206


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Le taureau et la 206



Ça n'en fait pas une Lamborghini, mais y'a de l'idée.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2020)

Au Vietnam, un hôtel où tout est recouvert d’or, des toilettes à la piscine


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2020)

Tu quoque mi fili (ter)

La politique, c'est pire que les Atrides !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu quoque mi fili (ter)
> 
> La politique, c'est pire que les Atrides !



C'est le "Jules" d'Alliot-Marie.

Un conseil : s'ils organisent un banquet, fais-toi porter pâle.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2020)

Un chat remet une voiture sur la route   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280379437251354624


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)

Au volant d’un tracteur pour tirer sa caravane, ce retraité allemand a parcouru la France


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)

Une coque d’iPhone à 7.000 dollars inspirée par Tesla


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juillet 2020)

Paris : Une séance de cinéma « flottant » pour lancer Paris Plages 2020


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juillet 2020)

Réaction d'un chien face à un chaton


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2020)

Il gagne un million de dollars au loto… grâce à une erreur de la caissière !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juillet 2020)

Le sky drive   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1281856955364061185


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juillet 2020)

« Je voyage dans des pays qui n’existent pas officiellement »


----------



## Gwen (12 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> « Je voyage dans des pays qui n’existent pas officiellement »



Je viens d’acheter son livre, qui semble très bien écrit. Ce qui n’est pas le cas de cet article. Dommage.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juillet 2020)

"_En l'absence de moderateur cet été, la Terrasse repasse en modération a priori, avec un délai variable_."

Variable ? Va falloir penser à la crème solaire, sinon ils vont nous revenir tous cramés !  

Humour inside... ​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juillet 2020)

Elle accouche de 6 bébés en seulement 9 minutes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "_En l'absence de moderateur cet été, la Terrasse repasse en modération a priori, avec un délai variable_."
> 
> Variable ? Va falloir penser à la crème solaire, sinon ils vont nous revenir tous cramés !
> 
> Humour inside... ​



Cramés dans quel sens ? Me sens bien cramé sans modos [emoji520]


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2020)

Valse des milliards...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2020)

3 sœurs ont donné naissance à leur enfant le même jour au même endroit


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juillet 2020)

Un piano et son maestro à 40 m de haut !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)

Le président de la Serbie passe ses diplômes pour devenir entraîneur de basket-ball


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juillet 2020)




----------



## lamainfroide (20 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le président de la Serbie passe ses diplômes pour devenir entraîneur de basket-ball


Quand on rêve depuis toujours d'être entraineur de basket et qu'on finit président de la république, est-ce qu'on se dit qu'on a raté sa vie ?


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juillet 2020)

Les gendarmes ouvrent leur première boutique en ligne


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2020)

Un kangourou fait faux bond à son propriétaire et sème la pagaille en Floride


----------



## Jura39 (22 Juillet 2020)

Un romancier achète ses propres livres pour se placer en tête des ventes


----------



## Berthold (22 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un romancier achète ses propres livres pour se placer en tête des ventes


Astuce vieille comme les chiffres des meilleures ventes : dans les années 60/70 en France, on dénonçait déjà les maisons de disques qui, directement ou par des intermédiaires plus ou moins discrets, propulsaient leurs protégés en tête des ventes avec ces pratiques. J'imagine que ça se passe partout et depuis tout temps.

Quant à savoir qui est le plus stupide dans ces histoires, ceux qui pratiquent ou essaient de pratiquer ces filouteries, ou les clients qui suivent la courbe des ventes bien plus que le talent…
Inutile de débattre, tout le monde est toujours d'accord, mais le phénomène n'est pas près de s'éteindre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juillet 2020)

Un flamant rose policier


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un kangourou fait faux bond à son propriétaire et sème la pagaille en Floride


Avoir acheté un kangourou illégalement... vu qu’il n’avait pas d’autorisation 



Jura39 a dit:


> Un romancier achète ses propres livres pour se placer en tête des ventes


En arriver là pour vendre son livre...


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Juillet 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Astuce vieille comme les chiffres des meilleures ventes : dans les années 60/70 en France, on dénonçait déjà les maisons de disques qui, directement ou par des intermédiaires plus ou moins discrets, propulsaient leurs protégés en tête des ventes avec ces pratiques. J'imagine que ça se passe partout et depuis tout temps.
> 
> Quant à savoir qui est le plus stupide dans ces histoires, ceux qui pratiquent ou essaient de pratiquer ces filouteries, ou les clients qui suivent la courbe des ventes bien plus que le talent…
> Inutile de débattre, tout le monde est toujours d'accord, mais le phénomène n'est pas près de s'éteindre.


Je pense que toute entreprise visant à établir un classement de vente dans le milieu culturel, n'a jamais vraiment reflété la réalité.
Fin des années 80 je passais le plus clair de mon temps non scolaire chez un disquaire plutôt spécialisé dans ce qu'on doit qualifier maintenant de musique underground. Époque bénie des dieux, on pouvait écouter les disques (internet n'était même pas une lueur lubrique dans l’œil de son inventeur, pouvoir écouter les albums avant de claquer son argent de poche était monnaie courante).
Je me souviens que le taulier faisait partie du réseau de disquaires qui fournissait au magazine "Best" un état des lieux des meilleures ventes en vue de la publication hebdomadaire d'un classement de vente hexagonal. Cerise sur le gâteau, le magazine mettait à l'honneur l'un de ces disquaires avec petit encart publicitaire et tout.
Que croyez-vous que faisait ce disquaire (ainsi que, je l'appris plus tard, l'autre disquaire de la ville) ?
Il bidonnait son palmarès en y introduisant des ventes d'artistes qu'il n'avait même pas au catalogue.
De son propre aveu : "Je suis obligé de balancer du populaire dans mon classement, même si je n'en vends pas, ça me permet de rester visible. Et en restant visible _(Best était un magazine à fort tirage à l'époque)_, j'attire du client à qui je peux faire découvrir quelque chose, et pourquoi pas faire une vente"


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juillet 2020)

Ça me rappelle les quelques années (lointaines) où je tenais un magasin de disques-musique, années '80... Le représentant de Philips (ou autre CBS, RCA...?) m'avait dit: "On a mis 1000 patates sur Johnny et 1000 sur Stéphane Eicher (pubs, concerts, presse...) dans 20 ans ils seront encore là". (Hélas)


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2020)

Quatre mois après son enterrement, il réapparaît vivant dans un cimetière


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2020)

Venise réduit le nombre de touristes dans ses gondoles… car ils sont plus corpulents qu’avant


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Venise réduit le nombre de touristes dans ses gondoles… car ils sont plus corpulents qu’avant


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

Après avoir percuté un chien  ...


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Après avoir percuté un chien  ...




Pour une fois, l'histoire finit bien.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2020)

Un père donne (presque) vie aux dessins farfelus de ses enfants


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juillet 2020)

Tant que ce n'est pas de l'orgue...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2020)

Une téléspectatrice détecte le cancer d’une journaliste en visionnant son reportage


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2020)

États-Unis : il profite d'un prêt garanti par l'État pour s'acheter une Lamborghini


----------



## Jura39 (28 Juillet 2020)

Une grand-mère découvre un ours brun dans la piscine de son jardin


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Un renard trouve chaussures à sa patte en volant 100 paires dans la rue


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2020)

Là-bas, ça rigole de moins en moins.









						Hongkong : l’universitaire Benny Tai, une figure du mouvement prodémocratie, licencié
					

Ce professeur de droit avait été incarcéré l’an passé pour son rôle dans le « Mouvement des parapluies ». Il accuse Pékin d’avoir influencé la décision de l’université.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Juillet 2020)

Retour encombrant


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2020)

Tu es payé par l'Opinion pour nous fourguer régulièrement tous leurs dessins ?  
Je n'apprécie pas du tout ce caricaturiste qui n'a pas la finesse (dessin, textes) d'autres bien meilleurs, soit dans la caricature, soit dans le dessin "exagéré" genre:


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2020)

Berlin : un renard cleptomane chaparde des dizaines de chaussures


----------



## Berthold (31 Juillet 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Berlin : un renard cleptomane chaparde des dizaines de chaussures



Pssst… 



Jura39 a dit:


> Un renard trouve chaussures à sa patte en volant 100 paires dans la rue


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Août 2020)

Ardèche : 55 000 signautures pour soutenir un coq défunt


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2020)

Près de Los Angeles, l’“Apple Fire” hors de contrôle, 8000 habitants évacués en urgence


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Août 2020)

Des naturistes à l'expo De Funès, ultime provocation pour le gendarme Cruchot


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Août 2020)

Loir-et-Cher: il rentre dans un commissariat et se bat avec des policiers


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2020)

Un film muet refait surface près de 100 ans après avoir disparu


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2020)

Corse : il est élu au conseil municipal alors qu'il est mort


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2020)

La Corse sera toujours la Corse


----------



## boninmi (6 Août 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Corse : il est élu au conseil municipal alors qu'il est mort





Romuald a dit:


> La Corse sera toujours la Corse


  
La canicule.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> La Corse sera toujours la Corse



#2 543


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Août 2020)

Un petit excès de vitesse


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Août 2020)

Cours Forrest cours !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Août 2020)

Avec un iPhone à reconnaissance faciale, il est comique d'essayer de l'utiliser dans un magasin : le masque étant obligatoire, elle ne peut fonctionner ! 

Vaut mieux avoir sur soi sa carte "non virtuelle" pour pouvoir payer ! 

Des dommages collatéraux du Covid...


----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2020)

*Une jeune femme refusée au supermarché pour son décolleté*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Une jeune femme refusée au supermarché pour son décolleté*


Bof ! Elle a eu droit à son petit moment de buzz et de "gloire" dans les médias ... une habitude en ces temps-ci !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2020)

Bagarre générale à la côte belge devant des familles et des enfants ! Drôle de façon de profiter d'un weekend ensoleillé ! Navrant !  

Bagarre générale à la côte belge


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Août 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bagarre générale à la côte belge devant des familles et des enfants ! Drôle de façon de profiter d'un weekend ensoleillé ! Navrant !
> Bagarre générale à la côte belge



J'ai pensé à toi : Ostende a pris aussi des mesures !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Août 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'ai pensé à toi : Ostende a pris aussi des mesures !


De toutes manières, la côte belge est à éviter durant la haute saison - je ne vais à Ostende que durant les mois de février/mars et octobre/novembre - d'abord, il n'y a personne (ce que je recherche avant tout) et ensuite, les couleurs du ciel et de la mer sont étranges et merveilleuses ... la rêverie est au rendez vous !

Un coin vraiment sympa (si tu veux être tranquille), c'est Wissant sur la Côte d'Opale ... le seul endroit où tu trouves encore des moules servies à volonté pour moins de 15 Euros et des ailes de raie qui débordent de ton assiette, le tout servi avec des frites délicieuses et le sourire du restaurateur - j'adore cette ambiance !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Août 2020)

Coronavirus : à Florence, le retour en grâce des « fenêtres à vin »


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Août 2020)

Royaume-Uni : pour la 8e fois en trois ans, il repeint...


----------



## Berthold (11 Août 2020)

Des cheveux contre la marée noire…


----------



## loustic (12 Août 2020)

Si un membre de ce forum fait partie de la liste, alors...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2020)

Val-de-Marne : un homme pêche un poisson de 2,4 mètres dans la Seine


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2020)

Les grenouilles aussi peuvent avoir un harem de reproduction


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

Bon appétit : sauce bolognaise avec un petit lézard


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Août 2020)

Un CRS sauve un bébé requin dans les Landes


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Août 2020)

615 000 dollars pour une paire de baskets Air Jordan 1, un record


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Août 2020)

Un outil pratique pour les iPhones

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291435525581295616


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Août 2020)

Un restaurant chinois s'excuse d'avoir pesé ses clients


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Août 2020)

Allemagne : depuis la mer, un sanglier fonce sur une plage et sème...


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Août 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Allemagne : depuis la mer, un sanglier fonce sur une plage et sème...



En suivant ton lien, l'anecdote de l'homme nu poursuivant un sanglier, photo à l'appui, vaut aussi son pesant de tubercules !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Août 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En suivant ton lien, l'anecdote de l'homme nu poursuivant un sanglier, photo à l'appui, vaut aussi son pesant de tubercules !



On me dit dans l'oreillette que c'était un modo rendant visite incognito à flotow 

Pour la ligne, il y a encore quelques efforts à faire !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

Un numéro de téléphone "porte-bonheur" vendu 300 000 dollars aux enchères en Chine


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2020)

Les tickets de caisse ne sont pas encore enterrés


----------



## Gwen (17 Août 2020)

Erreure 404


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Août 2020)

54,4°C à l'ombre dans la vallée de la Mort


----------



## Berthold (17 Août 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les tickets de caisse ne sont pas encore enterrés


Lien mort… Erreur 404…


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

Berthold a dit:


> Lien mort… Erreur 404…





TimeCapsule a dit:


> 54,4°C à l'ombre dans la vallée de la Mort


C'est la vallée de la mort


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2020)

En Corée du Nord, les chiens doivent désormais être...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Août 2020)

Nouvelle arme : le masque automatique


----------



## Romuald (20 Août 2020)

Faut-il rire ou pleurer ? Ce mec est quand même président des USA...








						États-Unis : Donald Trump appelle au boycott de Goodyear
					

Dans un tweet au ton vengeur, le président des États-Unis a exhorté mercredi 19 août ses partisans à boycotter le fabricant américain de pneumatiques. D’après lui, Goodyear aurait interdit à ses salariés de porter des casquettes « Make America Great Again », le slogan de sa campagne.




					www.la-croix.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2020)

Quand trop d'énergies renouvelables privent la Californie…...


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut-il rire ou pleurer ? Ce mec est quand même président des USA...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec l'âge, je m'aperçois que les clowns ne me font plus rire.
Mais ils ne me font pas pleurer non plus, remarque.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Août 2020)

Idiocracy


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Une entreprise canadienne brasse de la bière… avec des eaux usées


----------



## Romuald (21 Août 2020)

Wéééé ! Le complot de l'étranger, on ne l'attendait plus.

C'est quand même dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les meilleures soupes.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

Le pianO du lac en concert sur l’eau à Gueltas


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Août 2020)

Saint-Tropez : réouverture mardi du café Sénéquier après deux cas de Covid


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

La police retrouve le 4x4 Mercedes… en modèle réduit


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Août 2020)

Les héros du jour

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298198926353469440


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Août 2020)

Pyrénées-Orientales : des femmes seins nus sur une plage sommées de se couvrir par des gendarmes  

C'était tout de même mieux avant !


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2020)

Actualité odorante :
Les seins couverts de gendarmes sentiront fort !


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pyrénées-Orientales : des femmes seins nus sur une plage sommées de se couvrir par des gendarmes



Oui, oui... je le reconnais... moi, j' ai beaucoup pratiqué le topless sur les plages.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Août 2020)

Elle se réveille dans le funérarium


----------



## Jura39 (26 Août 2020)

Un restaurateur lance son éplucheuse de pommes de terre, elle s’enraye à cause… d’une grenade


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Août 2020)

Affaire élucidée rapidement et sentence déjà appliquée


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Août 2020)

Plusieurs dizaines de bébés tortues ont éclos sur la plage de Fréjus


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Août 2020)

Le port du masque obligatoire à Paris et en petite couronne


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Août 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Août 2020)

Monopoly sort une édition dédiée aux « mauvais perdants » 

Y'a des candidats, ici ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Août 2020)

Que fait si un enfant déclenche votre système d'alarme à chaque passage ? 
Un truc mignon <3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299074699385663488


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Août 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Un mouton vendu aux enchères plus de 400 000 €, un prix record


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Le conducteur du TGV rate l’arrêt à la gare et fait marche arrière


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

C'est beau quand mème


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2020)

Tidju ! Sont bien chauds, les marseillais !!!  

Les Marseillais courent après les belges avec leurs boules en mains !!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Septembre 2020)

Ils se sont donc bien frités, si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! Sont bien chauds, les marseillais !!!
> 
> Les Marseillais courent après les belges avec leurs boules en mains !!!!



Je cite;

"face à des adversaires "les yeux rouges bourrés"."

Bah...? des yeux normaux , quoi!  (Sont de mauvaise foi ces belges!!!)


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

La passagère avait trop « chaud », elle sort se rafraîchir sur l’aile de l’avion


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Septembre 2020)

Les mouches, c'est dangereux


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Septembre 2020)

Allemagne : la plus grande maison close du monde met la clé sous la porte...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Allemagne : la plus grande maison close du monde met la clé sous la porte...


Bah merd.... alors


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Allemagne : la plus grande maison close du monde met la clé sous la porte...



Avec le confinement, certains se sont rendu compte qu'ils pouvaient avoir mieux à la maison pour un meilleur tarif. Ils ne l'auraient pas cru avant mais maintenant ce sont des clients perdus pour longtemps.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Avec le confinement, certains se sont rendu compte qu'ils pouvaient avoir mieux à la maison pour un meilleur tarif. Ils ne l'auraient pas cru avant mais maintenant ce sont des clients perdus pour longtemps.



On m'avait pourtant dit que les femmes qu'on payait tout de suite n'étaient pas celles qui coûtaient le plus cher...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

La plus haute balançoire du monde


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2020)

TheBig au pays des minettes : Un tunnel de Bruxelles renommé obligatoirement par un nom de femme


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> TheBig au pays des minettes : Un tunnel de Bruxelles renommé obligatoirement par un nom de femme



J'ai lu une proposition intéressante dans les commentaires.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Septembre 2020)

Un baigneur ressort de l’eau avec le requin qui l’a mordu accroché au bras


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2020)

Suisse. Il porte plainte contre l’hôpital parce que les femmes qui accouchent « crient trop fort »


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Septembre 2020)

Cambrioleur rapidement identifié et arrêté


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2020)

États-Unis : le Colorado perd 30°C en moins d'une journée


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Septembre 2020)

Excellent ce whisky


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2020)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2020)

Front de libération des trous de baballe !!! ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2020)

Sans contre façon..


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2020)

États-Unis : la mystérieuse ponte d'un python solitaire


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Nouvoul (14 Septembre 2020)

Il vaudrait peut-être mieux que je m'abonne à 
*l'Opinion média quotidien, libéral, européen et pro-business
*


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

La douane américaine se vante d’avoir saisi 2 000 paires de faux AirPods, ce sont des modèles d’un concurrent


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2020)

C'est ni amusant ni pas amusant, mais c'est une bonne nouvelle :









						La justice européenne consacre « la neutralité du Net » dans l’UE
					

L’arrêt de la Cour de justice de l’Union européenne consacre mardi le principe d’égalité de traitement et d’accès des contenus en ligne.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2020)

Ce n'est pas vraiment une actualité, même si c'est d'actualité. Simplement un texte plein de bon sens (amha) que j'avais envie de vous faire partager.









						Anne Rosencher : L'homme est une soeur comme les autres
					

Une idéologie belliqueuse maquillée en progressisme avance, selon laquelle (entre autres) les hommes ne pourraient être féministes... Des dangers de l'essentialisation.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Locke (15 Septembre 2020)

La drogue c'est mal...


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2020)

La 


Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas vraiment une actualité, même si c'est d'actualité. Simplement un texte plein de bon sens (amha) que j'avais envie de vous faire partager.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tribune d'Elisabeth Badinter (lien en fin d'article) est pas mal non plus.


----------



## Neyres (16 Septembre 2020)

Selfies


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Septembre 2020)

Miam


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2020)

La Barbade dit « goodbye » à Elizabeth II et va devenir...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2020)

La course à pied rendrait plus intelligent, selon la science


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La course à pied rendrait plus intelligent, selon la science


Audiard le disait déjà : un con qui marche ira toujours plus loin que deux intellectuels assis.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2020)

Qantas écoule 130 billets d'avion pour « nulle part » en l'espace de 10 minutes


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Septembre 2020)

Un train en feu ? L'eau pour l'éteindre est déjà sur place (dans les wagons)


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (20 Septembre 2020)

Le bureau des réclamations est fermé.









						Japon : une plateforme pour signaler les excès de bureaucratie ferme au bout d'un jour, victime de son succès
					

«Veuillez nous envoyer des informations sur des réglementations inutiles, qui entravent votre travail», avait demandé à ses concitoyens le ministre de la Réforme administrative.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Septembre 2020)

On ne sait jamais, c'était peut-être un zombie ou un vampire


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

Il est expulsé de chez lui… avec une centaine de chats


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2020)

Rigolo : Royaume-Uni : chaque matin, une vieille télévision brouillait le...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (23 Septembre 2020)

Parking pas très cher


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2020)

Alerte aux voileux :

Des attaques d'orques obligent l'Espagne à interdire des voiliers


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

À Vannes, une fleur pousse dans un panneau sens interdit


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Septembre 2020)

Excellent


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2020)

Argentine: un député embrasse le sein de sa femme en pleine visioconférence


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Le mystère du village privé d’internet chaque matin à la même heure est enfin résolu


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2020)

Il semblerait que le "*comptoir*" s'est évaporé...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

Avez vous le vertige ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous le vertige ?



C'est quoi, le vertige ?

Wingsuit : les Soul Flyers flirtent avec un phare charentais


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2020)

Contenant 18 millions de dollars, une cachette secrète de Pablo Escobar découverte


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2020)

Vietnam : 345 000 préservatifs usagés qui allaient être lavés pour être revendus saisis par la police


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avez vous le vertige ?



Ben... non : L’exploit d’un funambule sur sa slackline entre deux bateaux de légende


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2020)

New York : des cheminots avaient aménagé une cave secrète...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Septembre 2020)

Un petit ange   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310111681373179907


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2020)

La compagnie aérienne Qantas met en vente des chariots de bar encore remplis


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2020)




----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> le gars au peigne sur l'oreille​


On peut encore railler Hollande (_ai-je encore le droit de dire Hollande ou faudra-t-il l'appeler lui aussi Pays Bas ?_) avec le salaire de son coiffeur…

Mais a-t-il défalqué ça en frais de représentation comme notre ami Donald ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2020)

Ils insultaient les visiteurs, cinq perroquets retirés du circuit de visite d’un zoo​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2020)

Vive la Belgique ! Après pratiquement *500 jours* de discussions, de tractations et de palabres bananières, nous avons enfin un gouvernement ! 
J'adore la Belgique !


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vive la Belgique ! Après pratiquement *500 jours* de discussions, de tractations et de palabres bananières, nous avons enfin un gouvernement !
> J'adore la Belgique !


Qu'en pense Lucky   ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Qu'en pense Lucky   ?


Moi : Hé les poilus ! On a un nouveau gouvernement ! 
Les 3 poilus : On s'en bat les c...... ! 
Moi : Euh ! Ce serait difficile ! 
Les 3 poilus : Connard !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi : Hé les poilus ! On a un nouveau gouvernement !
> Les 3 poilus : On s'en bat les c...... !
> Moi : Euh ! Ce serait difficile !
> Les 3 poilus : Connard !


En Angleterre, un zoo met à l'écart des perroquets trop grossiers


----------



## Romuald (1 Octobre 2020)

Ces chrétiens qui voient en Trump « l’élu de Dieu »

Ca fait peur. D'un autre côté s'il est battu dans un mois, serait-ce le signe que Dieu n'est pas omnipotent ?


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2020)

Elle trouve 500 000 € dans la cave de l’appartement dont elle vient d’hériter​


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Nouvoul (1 Octobre 2020)

Y'avait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas vu du Kak  Je me demande pourquoi je ne poste pas tous les dessins du Canard ou de Jours de France


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Y'avait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas vu du Kak  Je me demande pourquoi je ne poste pas tous les dessins du Canard ou de Jours de France



Un petit coup de Plantu sera, sans doute, plus doux à tes yeux :


----------



## Berthold (1 Octobre 2020)

Ah oui, _Jours de France_, avec les parisiennes de Kiraz, ça me rappellera les dimanches pluvieux quand je m'emm…ais chez mes grands-mères.


----------



## Gwen (1 Octobre 2020)

Je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas créer un fil : Dessin politique amusant. Car là, ça pollue vraiment.


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas créer un fil : Dessin politique amusant. Car là, ça pollue vraiment.


Je n'sais pas si ça pollue mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'on en cause ! Hé hé.


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Je me demande s'il ne faudrait pas créer un fil : Dessin politique amusant. Car là, ça pollue vraiment.


Amusant ? ben, comment dire... une fois sur vingt, et encore. Faut dire qu'avec pour seul sujet 'Macron, son gouvernement, sa politique, beurk' difficile de se renouveler.



Berthold a dit:


> Ah oui, _Jours de France_, avec les parisiennes de Kiraz, ça me rappellera les dimanches pluvieux quand je m'emm…ais chez mes grands-mères.


Tout pareil, tu oublies les gros bonhommes de Bellus


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2020)

La Belgique : Un nouveau gouvernement, et une nouvelle princesse

N'en jetez plus !


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Octobre 2020)

*Donald et Melania Trump positifs à la COVID 19.*

Rebondissement majeur dans la campagne présidentielle américaine?...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> La Belgique : Un nouveau gouvernement, et une nouvelle princesse
> 
> N'en jetez plus !



Et une princesse artiste en plus !   






Une fois de plus : j'adore la Belgique ! ​


----------



## boninmi (2 Octobre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Donald et Melania Trump positifs à la COVID 19.*
> 
> Rebondissement majeur dans la campagne présidentielle américaine?...


Y aurait-il une justice divine ?


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Octobre 2020)

Pas du tout, sinon pourquoi Trump aurait-il été élu président


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2020)

boninmi a dit:


> Y aurait-il une justice divine ?


Faudrait savoir, c’est l’élu de Dieu ou pas ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Faudrait savoir, c’est l’élu de Dieu ou pas ?



Amusante, ta réaction !

« _Donald Trump testé positif au Covid-19. Et si Dieu existait ?_ »

Lui a la réponse : Trump testé positif au Covid : l’ancien président de la LICRA se réjouit…


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Octobre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Donald et Melania Trump positifs à la COVID 19.*
> 
> Rebondissement majeur dans la campagne présidentielle américaine?...



Pour diverses raisons politiques, je suis très loin d'être un grand fan de Donald Trump.
Je n'entre pas dans les détails, qui auraient mieux trouvé leur place au regretté Comptoir qu'à la Terrasse.

Vous l'aurez compris, je n'ai jamais souhaité la victoire de Trump, ni avant son élection, ni pour une éventuelle réélection.
Mais je ne me réjouis pas de son actuel état de santé manifestement grave.
Et je ne souhaite absolument pas sa mort.
Fort heureusement pour moi, je ne souhaite qu' exceptionnellement la mort de qui que ce soit.

Sans aucun enthousiasme véritable, je souhaitais -par défaut- la victoire de Biden. Mais pas comme ça.

Je souhaitais pour ces élections présidentielles américaines la victoire de la démocratie américaine, et non pas la victoire de la COVID-19.


----------



## Romuald (3 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Amusante, ta réaction !


C'est peut-être son fils plutôt que son élu alors. Il parait qu'il a envoyé le premier au casse-pipe il y a un peu plus de 2000 ans, bis repetita, toussa...


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> toussa


Dans ton masque !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2020)

Il rompt sa quarantaine pour boire une bière au pub et écope d’une amende de 5 500 €​


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2020)

États-Unis : une toile d'araignée géante fascine et effraie les internautes


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Octobre 2020)

Gilets de protection pour chiens policiers

Lucky : Ho les poilus ! Vous avez vu, les chiens policiers ont des gilets de protection maintenant !  
Pistache : Tous des psychopattes (sic) ces bergers malinois ! 
Doudou : Feraient mieux de protéger leurs gueules ... Un coup de patte bien placé et on leur arrache la truffe ! 
Lucky : T'as encore ta collection de truffes ?
Doudou : Ouais, y compris la dernière qui m'a coûté une oreille ! 
Lucky et Pistache : T'es le meilleur, Doudou ! ​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2020)

*Des masques d'Halloween sur le thème du coronavirus retirés de la vente*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2020)

*"Cancel culture" à l'université...





*​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2020)

Coronavirus : le Royaume-Uni "oublie" 16 000 malades à cause d'un tableau Excel​


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2020)

*Haute fonction publique...




*​


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Haute fonction publique...*
> 
> dessin de KAK​


Ma capsule… Les gens se plaignent ! 

On se demande si tu touches des royalties ou au contraire tu empiètes sur ceux-ci !? Ou encore, on se demande si tu n'es pas une nouvelle forme d'influenceur qui, après avoir écumé les réseaux sociaux classiques, vient maintenant faire de l'harangue pour son chouchou jusque dans les forums !?

Bref, on se demande et ça me fait sortir du bois pour t'en toucher deux mots ! Donc me v'là !!! 

Alors ?! Qu'est-ce que t'as à dire pour ta défense avant que je n't'appelle _tête à kak_ ?!


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2020)

C'est qui "les gens" ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

Des membres du forum pardi !

……………


Perso, le retour de la légende sous l'illustration me satisfait. Je n'ai remarqué ce manquement qu'avec Oui-Oui et Non-Non. L'actu et moi, en ce moment c'est moyen… Donc ça me va ! Je ne vais pas taper sur l'un des assidus du sujet. Je commente tout haut ce qu'on me signale tout bas. C'est tout* ! 

*C'est l'actu drôle ou pas, propre à ce petit cercle d'habitués, hé hé


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2020)

Des liens, je n’en ai vu aucun. Je dois être bigleux (en fait je le suis, mais je porte des lunettes). Du coup, je ne comprends pas la moitié des dessins car cela doit bien toucher à une actualité amusante, mais laquelle, je ne sais pas. Le plus énigmatique, ça étais Oui-oui/non-non. Et ce n’est pas une question de dessinateur, je n’ai rien compris à celui de Plantu sur les journaux.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2020)

@gwen, Le distributeur de presse Prestalys a déposé le bilan. Dans plusieurs régions les journaux se sont organisés pour être quand même distribués, dans d'autres la CGT a bloqué les dépôts et même détruit les journaux.


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @gwen, Le distributeur de presse Prestalys a déposé le bilan. Dans plusieurs régions les journaux se sont organisés pour être quand même distribués, dans d'autres la CGT a bloqué les dépôts et même détruit les journaux.


Ok, ça faisait référence à Prestalys, c'est vieux ça. C'est pour ça que je n'ai pas capté. Merci.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Amusant ? ben, comment dire... une fois sur vingt, et encore. Faut dire qu'avec pour seul sujet 'Macron, son gouvernement, sa politique, beurk' difficile de se renouveler.



Je te trouve un peu partial dans ta vision.

KAK "tapes" sur tout le monde. De l'extrême gauche à l'extrême droite de l'échiquier politique.

Macron en prend beaucoup parce qu'il s'active beaucoup. C'est tout. Le gouvernement aussi parce que c'est lui qui intervient, et parfois bien maladroitement.

L'absurde de la comédie politique est assez bien croquée.


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je te trouve un peu partial dans ta vision


Peut-être parce que je n'en vois que ce que TC veut bien nous montrer


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2020)

Elle se plaignait de migraines à répétition, on lui découvre des vers dans le cerveau​


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Peut-être parce que je n'en vois que ce que TC veut bien nous montrer


Ajouter une légende aux illustrations d'un Kak ou d'un autre permet de se faire une idée de l'actu croquée. Après qu'il manque un lien, c'est autre chose, mais nous ne sommes pas manchot au point de ne pas retrouver l'info ailleurs si nous le souhaitons.

Après, ça n'est pas parce qu'on nous balance un lien sous un titre impersonnel qu'on va cliquer dessus.

Bref, je ne vois pas vraiment de différence entre un message à lien sans image et une image légendée sans lien. Chacun est libre de nous informer sur l'actu de la manière qu'il souhaite. TimeCapsule "joue" de l'intitulé du sujet pour nous amuser, ou pas, et ça me va. 


………………


Et quand je disais : les gens se plaignent ! C'était une façon de relever la propension du français à se plaindre de tout et n'importe quoi…

_
Faut mettre un masque !
Naaaan ! Ça n'sert à rien !

Faut fermer les bars !
Naaan ! J'ai soif !

Faut respecter les gestes barrières !
Naaaan ! Je ne prends pas le train !_


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Octobre 2020)

Si tout le monde s'amusait à copier/coller quotidiennement les dessins qu'il a vus dans ses journaux favoris, le serveur de McGé serait vite saturé. Je pourrais très bien moi aussi vous étaler toutes les caricatures d'actualité, du jour, de la semaine ou du mois (quotidiens, hebdos, mensuels, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris), mais je vous l'épargne. A moins que dans une hypothèse complotiste que je n'ose même pas imaginer, certains soient en douce sponsorisés par quelque rédaction en quête de nouveaux lecteurs. Enfin, ce n'est que mon _opinion  _


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Faut mettre un masque !
> Naaaan ! Ça n'sert à rien !
> 
> Faut fermer les bars !
> ...



Il ne faut pas généraliser non plus.

Je mets un masque parce que sinon je ne peux pas monter dans le bus ou entrer dans le magasin. L'efficacité du truc, ça fait longtemps que je ne m'en préoccupe plus.

Le problème des bars c'est aussi le problème de la sociabilité et de la survie des commerces.

Les "gestes barrières" aux heures de pointes est une douce rêverie de bureaucrates avec voiture de fonction et chauffeur dédié.

Je n'ai constaté lors de mes sorties ces derniers mois que des personnes qui respectaient les autres et eux-mêmes.

Suis-je dans le dernier bastion de la civilisation ? Je ne pense pas. Je crois que les gens sont plus capables de vivre avec le coronavirus que le gouvernement et son conseil scientifique.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> _Faut respecter les gestes barrières !
> Naaaan ! Je ne prends pas le train !_



Qui va se dévouer pour expliquer à cet olibrius qu'il ne s'agit pas, en l'espèce, d'une "barrière" de passage à niveau ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Octobre 2020)

_Faut arrêter de se plaindre
Nann! C'est génial_

* Désolé, je n'ai pas pu résister


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qui va se dévouer pour expliquer à cet olibrius qu'il ne s'agit pas, en l'espèce, d'une "barrière" de passage à niveau ?


Espèce d'abribus toi même !?


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qui va se dévouer pour expliquer à cet olibrius qu'il ne s'agit pas, en l'espèce, d'une "barrière" de passage à niveau ?


C'est peut être parce qu'il doit le passer le niveau, il reste encore coincé à un stade ou cela reste une barrière SNCF     

Bon, pour le coup du bar, je m'en fiche, je ne sort pas pour boire, je reste sagement chez moi   

Sinon, dans les infos amusante, il y a ce coup de pub de Burger King que je viens de remarquer en suivant le liens de Jura39 un peu plus haut :








						Une - Edition du soir Ouest-France - 06/10/2020
					

Une - Edition du soir Ouest-France - 06/10/2020 - Retrouvez l'actualité de la journée chaque soir à 18h



					www.ouest-france.fr
				




Et dans le même journal, il y a également un article qui me fait particulièrement plaisir. Les mélomanes apprécieront (ou pas) !








						Une - Edition du soir Ouest-France - 14/09/2020
					

Une - Edition du soir Ouest-France - 14/09/2020 - Retrouvez l'actualité de la journée chaque soir à 18h



					www.ouest-france.fr


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> C'est peut être parce qu'il doit le passer le niveau


/me need ppl to achieve leveling PLS !!! 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Il ne faut pas généraliser non plus.


Je ne généralise pas, je digresse !


Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème des bars c'est aussi le problème de la sociabilité et de la survie des commerces.


J'ai entendu un patron de bistro dire qu'il faisait dans le divertissement…
Dans mon souvenir, les bistrotiers faisaient plutôt dans l'assommant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2020)

*Bien-être animal...





*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Octobre 2020)

*L'histoire re-visitée...*







​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si tout le monde s'amusait à copier/coller quotidiennement les dessins qu'il a vus dans ses journaux favoris, le serveur de McGé serait vite saturé. Je pourrais très bien moi aussi vous étaler toutes les caricatures d'actualité, du jour, de la semaine ou du mois (quotidiens, hebdos, mensuels, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris), mais je vous l'épargne. A moins que dans une hypothèse complotiste que je n'ose même pas imaginer, certains soient en douce sponsorisés par quelque rédaction en quête de nouveaux lecteurs. Enfin, ce n'est que mon _opinion  _


Titi reçois une rénumération  grâce à Macg


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Zigzag Kakesque​


_"Un voyage de Paris à Nice aurait été une perte de temps si je ne l’avais pas mis à profit pour faire un enregistrement du vent. Je plaçai une toile, fraîchement enduite de peinture, sur le toit de ma blanche Citroën. Et tandis que j’avalais la nationale 7 à cent kilomètres à l’heure, la chaleur, le froid, la lumière, le vent et la pluie firent en sorte que ma toile se trouva prématurément vieillie. Trente ou quarante ans au moins se trouvaient réduits à une seule journée."_

Yves Klein, extrait du _Manifeste de l'Hôtel Chelsea_, 1961


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2020)

Et si on ouvrait un fil 'Rions avec Kak... Ou pas ?'


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2020)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je pourrais très bien moi aussi vous étaler toutes les caricatures d'actualité, du jour, de la semaine ou du mois (quotidiens, hebdos, mensuels, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris)


Et qu'est-ce qui t'en empêche ?


Nouvoul a dit:


> mais je vous l'épargne


Aaaaah ?! Tu nous l'épargnes…

Tu t'épargnes surtout de te sortir les doigts pour donner à ce sujet une ligne concordante avec tes opinions… Au lieu de ça, tu te plains de la tournure du sujet. C'est tellement plus simple… :baille:



Romuald a dit:


> Et si on ouvrait un fil 'Rions avec Kak... Ou pas ?'


Un autre pour Plantu et un pour le chouchou de Juju tant que j'y suis !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Et si on ouvrait un fil 'Rions avec Kak... Ou pas ?'


Et rions avec Nouvoul et Romuald ? 

Sorry, problème technique.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Et dans le même journal, il y a également un article qui me fait particulièrement plaisir. Les mélomanes apprécieront (ou pas) !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le mélomane ? Il se pisse dessus de rire.

Outre que la qualité des vinyles produits aujourd'hui est loin de celle d'antan, que ce soit au niveau de la fabrication ou au niveau du son, ce support reste l'un des plus médiocre qui existe en matière de restitution sonore.

La mode du vinyle est la dernière arnaque de l'industrie du disque. Elle est soutenue par des vieux nostalgiques de leurs disques usés et quelques jeunes ignares qui croient naïvement détenir un objet d'exception.

On parle du retour de la K7 audio dans un autre article. 

Les prix de vente de ces néo-vinyles sont effarants. Tant qu'il y en a pour acheter, pourquoi pas ? Le pire est que ces rééditions hors de prix sont souvent le pâle repiquage d'éditions numériques passées au pressoir dynamique RIAA.


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et rions avec Nouvoul et Romuald ?
> 
> Sorry, problème technique.


J'ignorai que tu faisais partie de la team premier degré, ou de celle qui pense qu'on n'a le droit qu'aux pouces vers le haut (qui historiquement est équivalent au pouce vers le bas, mais je ne t'apprends rien)


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2020)

Gironde. En pleine tempête, les gardiens du phare de Cordouan tournent une vidéo impressionnante​


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ignorai que tu faisais partie de la team premier degré, ou de celle qui pense qu'on n'a le droit qu'aux pouces vers le haut (qui historiquement est équivalent au pouce vers le bas, mais je ne t'apprends rien)




Je suis toujours chagrin quand on essaye de me priver d'un plaisir, là somme toute innocent. Qu'est-ce que ça peut bien leur faire que Time Capsule poste des dessins Kak illustrant l'actualité ?









						Cartooning for Peace
					

Les dessins de presse nous font rire. Sans eux, nos vies seraient bien tristes. Mais c’est aussi une chose sérieuse : ils ont le pouvoir d’informer mais aussi d’offenser




					www.cartooningforpeace.org
				




Je suis désolé de n'avoir pas perçu le énième degré de ton intervention. Ces attaques renouvelées contre les posts de Time Capsule me paraissent comme une campagne d'intimidation avec toujours les mêmes deux ou trois individus à la manœuvre. Le but est de censurer Time Capsule parce que ce qu'il a écrit ailleurs ne leur plait pas. D'ailleurs, dans un premier temps, j'ai cru que le message cité était de Nouvoul, comme quoi je ne t'y associe pas spontanément.

Toi, tu trouves que c'est trop "anti-Macron", un peu trop répétitif. Mais c'est Macron lui-même qui monopolise l'actualité. Quand tu vas sur les sites des journaux, ils ne parlent que de Macron, ses déclarations, son gouvernement, sa majorité.

Je sais, je pourrais aller sur le site de l'Opinion consulter les dessins de Kak, mais j'aime bien les voir ici, entre deux posts techniques, en passant sur le fil d'actualité amusante pour m'aérer l'esprit quelques minutes.

Et puis Kak n'est pas "anti-Macron" et ce n'est pas parce qu'un dessin met en scène Macron qu'il est forcément anti. Là, par exemple le dessin sur la haute-fonction publique, s'il était anti-Macron, il serait autant anti-Hollande ou anti-Sarkosy. Il traduit simplement un fait avéré et dont la grande presse s'est faite l'écho, à savoir l'inertie de l'appareil d'État malgré les volontés politiques affichées de nos élus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Octobre 2020)

Les caricatures sont anti-(nom de la personne actuellement au pouvoir)


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2020)

*On a jamais dit que c'était facile...





*​


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> censurer


En parlant de censure…

La directrice de la manufacture Bohin, Audrey Regnier, a partagé sur le réseau LinkedIn une publication du réseau Instagram.

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CFykUE0sOAF/
Partage aussitôt censuré par les bots de linkedin…
Les seins – même dessinés – saimal ! 

Prise d'une grosse colère, Audrey ressort alors une vieille photo, composée avec des produits de la manufacture, évoquant une paire de miches et la partage sur Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313138292595085312
Les réactions positives à son partage affluent !
Du coup, Audrey décide d'engager sa société dans cette campagne de lutte contre le cancer du sein. 



Source


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2020)

*Cette toile d’araignée spectaculaire fascine les internautes*​


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2020)

aCLR a dit:


>


_[désolé pour la coupure mais mon saucisses lentilles, bouillottant sur le feu, arrivait à point…]_

Tout ça pour dire un truc ! Les messages imagés de TC partent d'un bon sentiment ! Permettre aux non-abonnés à L'opinion de voir en grand le dessin de Une d'un Kak ! Sans cet élan de gaudriole désintéressée, les non-abonnés ne verraient cette parodie de l'actu qu'en riquiqui ! Alors, avant de juger le trait de plume, on remercie la capture d'écran !



Après… _Mince ça fait deux trucs…_ On pourrait demander à *la capsule* d'utiliser la balise media afin de partager – et lier par la même occasion – ces caricatures directement depuis le compte Twitter de Kak. On pourrait… Hum, on le fera le jour où le serveur d'hébergement des images explosera comme l'autre nouille l'a conjecturé quand les tous les abonnés au sujet feront de même !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Octobre 2020)

Cette histoire se passe en Pologne, c'est-à-dire nulle part.









						Nord Stream 2 : la Pologne inflige une amende de 6,5 milliards à Gazprom
					

L'autorité de la concurrence polonaise a également sanctionné cinq autres entreprises européennes, dont le Français Engie. Les sanctions constituent un obstacle de plus pour le projet controversé, au point mort en raison des sanctions américaines. Le groupe russe a l'intention de faire appel.




					www.lesechos.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Octobre 2020)

Enfin Sophie Pétronin !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2020)

Îles Cook. Le nouveau Premier ministre s’attribue 17 portefeuilles​


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Octobre 2020)

Le miracle de Notre-Dame :









						Quand l'État arrondit un peu ses finances grâce… à Notre-Dame
					

Le loyer de l'établissement public pour la restauration de la cathédrale, versé à France Domaine, était jusqu'ici payé par les dons. Bug administratif ou impôt déguisé ?




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2020)

*Saucier...




*​


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2020)

La chasse au @Jura39 est ouverte !









						Des militaires US et européens vont s'exercer à balles réelles dans le ciel de Franche-Comté
					

Alors que des exercices militaires se déroulent encore au-dessus de Limoges et d’autres villes de Nouvelle-Aquitaine, des hélicoptères de combat vont également sillonner le ciel nord franc-comtois. Selon France Bleu, l'exercice s'achèvera...




					fr.sputniknews.com


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2020)

Article "amusant" dans la façon dont il est rédigé :









						Le danger d’une tasse de café matinale: des chercheurs alertent
					

Un café le matin sans avoir encore rien manger peut provoquer des troubles du métabolisme et avoir un effet néfaste sur la santé, selon des scientifiques britanniques, relate le British journal of Nutrition.




					fr.sputniknews.com
				




Le problème serait donc le café ? Pas le sucre ? Étonnant.

Je bois mon café noir, sans sucre, et je peux vous certifier que les problèmes seraient pour celui qui ose m'adresser la parole avant que j'ai fini ma première tasse de café le matin.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

A Honfleur, 250 maîtres ont fait bénir leurs animaux !​


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Octobre 2020)

Noooonnnnn !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Noooonnnnn !


----------



## Gwen (12 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Noooonnnnn !


Oh si, °o°


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Noooonnnnn !


C'est ça ou le décolleté de maçon. Choisis !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Octobre 2020)

*Merci aux "indispensables"...




*​


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Noooonnnnn !


Manifestations ou pas, c'était la mode


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Noooonnnnn !


J'adore 
et le disco revient  sur le top 50 ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Octobre 2020)

Et bientôt le col pelle à tarte ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2020)

Du « vécu (hier 12/10) » :

Une proche personne reçoit chez elle une amie. 
Deux jours après, cette amie l’appelle pour lui dire qu’elle vient d’être testée « positive au Covid ».
Immédiatement cette proche se fait elle-même tester. Résultat positif au Covid.

Appel à SOS médecins qui, visite faite, prescrit un antibiotique afin de prévenir une infection des poumons (toux grasse constatée).

Une semaine plus tard, la toux a disparu et seule persiste une légère fatigue. Bien évidemment, durant cette semaine, pas de sortie de l’appartement. Le nécéssaire (nourriture et médicament) étant déposé devant sa porte.

Hier, elle décide de se faire refaire un test (où est le "suivi" ?) afin de faire un état des lieux et appelle son médecin, car ce test ne peut être effectué que sur ordonnance.

Résultat, elle doit se rendre chez son médecin pour obtenir le papier !!! 
Pour le test, elle devra se rendre à un laboratoire.

Il est des pays voisins qui connaissent l’informatique : les ordonnances sont faxées directement au laboratoire (ou à la pharmacie).
Les factures pouvant en résulter sont réglées par internet.

Brillant d’obliger à sortir des personnes potentiellement contagieuses et à les faire patienter dans des salles d’attente sans qu’une quelconque priorité soit prévue en l’espèce. 

La personne en question fait partie des classés « vulnérables »…

Bravo !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2020)

Jura. Un couple met sa tombe en vente sur Leboncoin après un déménagement ​


----------



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Du « vécu (hier 12/10) » :
> 
> Une proche personne reçoit chez elle une amie.
> Deux jours après, cette amie l’appelle pour lui dire qu’elle vient d’être testée « positive au Covid ».
> ...


Il y a aussi des médecins qui connaissent l'informatique, et plus si affinités.
Une personne qui m'est proche consulte en CHU (pour autre chose que le Covid), le médecin lui prescrit une analyse complémentaire faite sur place dans la foulée. Le lendemain, en route sur le retour, le médecin l'appelle pour lui rendre compte pour l'essentiel des résultats de l'analyse. Il lui envoie l'ordonnance correspondante par mail. Le suivi se fait de la même façon.
C'est possible, même en France. Ce n'est pas un problème de pays, c'est un problème d'habitudes de travail acceptée, ou pas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2020)

L'Europe pourra surtaxer le ketchup et l'aéronautique américains

Les 737 MAX, OK 

Pour le Ketchup©, pas sur que les mouflets soient d'accord !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2020)

*2ème vague...





*​


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2020)

Y a des rapprochements hasardeux...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Octobre 2020)

La fin de l'article est génial


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2020)

*Couvre-feu...




*​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Octobre 2020)

Hep Taxi !


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2020)




----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2020)

L'actualité, amusante ou pas, consiste à

attendre la 6G...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Octobre 2020)

Montrer l'exemple...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2020)

samuel paty


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2020)

*Sans légende...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> samuel paty
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 195281​


C'est pas un manque de respect que de poster ce Monsieur dans ce topic " Actualité Amusante ... Ou pas " 
Cela me choque 
Le mot " Amusante" me gène  !
​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> samuel paty


Tu es prof, ce métier te tiens au tripes et parce que certains sont pas d’accord avec ton l’enseignement.
Si j’avais pu couper la tête à tout ceux qui ne pensé pas comme moi le Monde serai petit


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas un manque de respect que de poster ce Monsieur dans ce topic " Actualité Amusante ... Ou pas "
> Cela me choque
> Le mot " Amusante" me gène  !
> ​



Pas moi.

L'intitulé du thread est "Acualités amusantes... Ou pas".
Tu l'auras compris, en l'occurrence tout est dans le "Ou pas'.
Par définition, une actualité qui n'est pas amusante peut être exactement l'inverse. L'intitulé permet ou même suggère l'antonymie.
Il y donc explicitement la place dans ce thread pour des actualités dramatiques ou même tragiques ainsi que c'est malheureusement le cas ici.

Voilà.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas un manque de respect que de poster ce Monsieur dans ce topic " Actualité Amusante ... Ou pas "
> Cela me choque
> Le mot " Amusante" me gène  !



*#538
*


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu l'auras compris, en l'occurrence tout est dans le "Ou pas'.


Bah nan, l'a pas compris l'occurrence des termes !
Alors l'antonymie… C'est cuit !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2020)

*Unité nationale...





*​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Octobre 2020)

On vous offre un masque pour vous protéger du virus, mais comme il est toxique (le masque), veuillez ne pas le porter 








						Masques DIM toxiques ? L’exécutif demande aux fonctionnaires de ne plus les porter
					

La marque avait, comme d’autres, remporté un appel d’offres du gouvernement. Compte tenu des inquiétudes portant sur la toxicité des masques




					www.leparisien.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2020)

*République...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Octobre 2020)

*Liberté...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2020)

*Les Bouchons lyonnais ressuscitent le "mâchon" matinal *


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2020)

Un nid de frelons géants repéré pour la première fois aux États-Unis


----------



## loustic (25 Octobre 2020)

L'actualité des frelons géants nous rappelle que ce sont des êtres vivants doués de sensibilité. À ce titre ils seront défendus et protégés par de nombreuses associations...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2020)

Message personnel à WheelNelly : une belle occasion manquée : New York : un restaurant sert par erreur un grand cru à ses clients


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Octobre 2020)

*C'est qui le patron ?




*​


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Octobre 2020)

Ah Ah !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Octobre 2020)

La bamboche c'est fini !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Octobre 2020)

Autriche : La poste va commercialiser des " Coronatimbres " imprimés sur du papier toilette


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Octobre 2020)

*"War room"




*​


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2020)

*Ils commandent le vin le moins chers , on leur sert une bouteille à 1690 €*


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jura39 a dit:
> 
> 
> > *Ils commandent le vin le moins chers , on leur sert une bouteille à 1690 €*
> ...



Déjà bu !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Octobre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Déjà bu !


Il me semblait bien l'avoir vu, mais je ne savais plus où


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> *Ils commandent le vin le moins chers , on leur sert une bouteille à 1690 €*


Ce qui me plait le plus dans l'histoire, c'est que ceux qui voulaient se la péter en commandant le vin le plus cher, non seulement n'ont pas tiqué sur l'erreur de service, mais en plus en ont rajouté sur la qualité supposée de ce 'grand cru'. D'autant que du pinot noir dans du Mouton Rotschild, comment dire...


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Octobre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> ceux qui voulaient se la péter


Ça reste des américains... Et avec du coca décanté dégazé ils auraient dit quoi ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il me semblait bien l'avoir vu, mais je ne savais plus où


T'étais bourré ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2020)

Leur maison change de couleur selon la qualité de l'air


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2020)

Prout !


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Octobre 2020)

Un tweet énigmatique de la Nasa a rendu fous les internautes


----------



## Anthony (30 Octobre 2020)

À toutes fins utiles, je me permets de vous rappeler l'existence du fil « Rions un bon coup du coronavirus ! ».


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2020)

Drogué , il jette des billets du haut des étages d'un immeuble et sème le chaos  
​​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2020)

Une belle découverte dans le Jura


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Octobre 2020)

*À Lille, les sex-shops très prisés avant le confinement*


----------



## Jura39 (1 Novembre 2020)

Normandie .Face à " L'angoisse majeure des Français" , un restaurant offre un rouleau de papier toilette à chaque commande .
​​


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2020)

Inde : des escrocs ont tenté de vendre leur « lampe d'Aladdin »


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2020)

*Entre deux guerres...





*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2020)

États-Unis : un homme a payé pour jouer avec un léopard… il a perdu !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2020)

La seringue me fait bien plus peur que le FAMAS.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Novembre 2020)

Le conducteur d'un train sauvé par une baleine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> États-Unis : un homme a payé pour jouer avec un léopard… il a perdu !


3 Poilus à louer pour jouer avec ! 5 Euros la séance !
Aucun risque ... à part vous faire chier !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Novembre 2020)

La cavale inutile.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2020)

*Trump ou Biden ?




*


​


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2020)

Après l'effondrement d'un trottoir, un New-Yorkais tombe dans un trou rempli de rats


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2020)

Cachez ce gibier que je ne saurais voir.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2020)

Élections aux USA : c'est chaud !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Élections aux USA : c'est chaud !



​


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2020)

*amuse-gueule...*




​


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Novembre 2020)

*Plat du jour...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2020)

Prés de Saint Malo , le clip de "Thriller" revisité  
​


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2020)

Une panthère volée en France en 2019 aujourd'hui «diva» aux Pays-Bas


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (6 Novembre 2020)

*Trump croit pouvoir gagner en comptant les votes légaux...*



Je crois plutôt qu'il lui aurait fallu les votes Lego !...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2020)




----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Trump croit pouvoir gagner en comptant les votes légaux...*
> 
> 
> 
> Je crois plutôt qu'il lui aurait fallu les votes Lego !...


Un mur de Lego contre les votes illégaux !

Malin comme un trump !


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2020)

Non mais!! tu vas t' en aller à la fin??!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2020)

Il paraît qu'on a parfois fait voter les morts. Ça mérite quand même vérification. Et puis, il y a eu des choses bizarres au niveau des statistiques.

Pour ceux qui ont vu l'excellent Kansas City de Robert Altman, ils savent tout ce qu'on peut faire lors d'une élection, même aux États-Unis.

Sinon, au final, je pense que Biden a quand même gagné, votes illégaux ou pas. Il était plus fort dans les bastions démocrates que ne l'avait été la mère Clinton. C'est sans doute ce qui fera la différence au final, même quand on aura retranché d'éventuels abus.


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Novembre 2020)

Il me tarde de voir le dernier KAK 

Les étasuniens ne seraient-ils donc que des ballots ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2020)

Si nous revenions en France  
Une Porsche jaune à son effigie :Le coup de pub qui met la Poste mal à l'aise  
​


----------



## aCLR (6 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Si nous revenions en France


Pour dire que la mort – dans les conditions qu'on connait – de Samuel Paty aura donné des idées de tweets à Steve Bannon. Si si !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2020)

La victime a effectué une transaction de près de 172.000 euros pour s’offrir cet objet censé lui apporter « richesse, santé et bonne fortune »

Le télétravail me tente


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> La victime a effectué une transaction de près de 172.000 euros pour s’offrir cet objet censé lui apporter « richesse, santé et bonne fortune »
> 
> Le télétravail me tente


Je ne gagne pas assez pour ce télétravail


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2020)

Heureusement ça va se finir avant car les avocats n'ont pas que ça à faire et ça coute cher de l'heure.


----------



## boninmi (7 Novembre 2020)

C'est plié (voir tous les medias).


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Novembre 2020)

On dirait que c'est fait pour Biden


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Nouvoul (7 Novembre 2020)

Ah ! J'étais pas au courant


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On dirait que c'est fait pour Biden


C'est le début d'une bataille juridique


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est le début d'une bataille juridique



Ils ont le temps, jusqu'au 20 janvier 2021 pour affiner les comptes. Ça pourrait sans doute changer des choses à la marge (je n'ai pas confiance dans le vote par correspondance et puis il y a toujours des coquilles) mais à mon humble avis cela ne remettra pas en cause la victoire de Biden.

Plus le temps va aller et plus les Républicains vont passer dans l'après Trump. Car si Biden a gagné l'élection, ce n'est pas le cas du parti Démocrate qui a échoué dans sa conquête du Sénat et doit constater la forte mobilisation du camp adverse alors qu'il espérait une "vague bleue".


----------



## patlek (8 Novembre 2020)

Non...

C' est fini!






Faut partir!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2020)

Bouffe pas gratuite pour "sans-dents" : François Hollande met aux enchères un déjeuner en sa compagnie


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Novembre 2020)

Ça dure 5,23 mn, si vous n'avez pas le temps, allez directement à 4 mn.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Novembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bouffe pas gratuite pour "sans-dents" : François Hollande met aux enchères un déjeuner en sa compagnie


J'me demande si il va faire recette.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2020)

Y'a pas le courant à tous les étages, chez ceux-là : Des médias américains prennent l'appel aux vêpres des églises de Paris pour des ovations à Biden


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2020)

*Cohabitation...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2020)

Équilibre psychologique


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2020)

La modération "a priori" existait déjà : Le message militaire d’un pigeon voyageur retrouvé 110 ans après !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2020)

*Décolonisation...




*​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Novembre 2020)

Quand tu n'as vraiment pas de chance...
Le patient qui devait avoir une greffe de coeur :

le coeur arrive en hélicoptère
l'hélicoptère se crashe sur le toit de l'hopital...
par chance, pas de blessé et le coeur n'a rien
la personne qui récupère le coeur pour l'amener à l'intérieur trébuche et le fait tomber 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325764181975511046


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Novembre 2020)

Il est interdit de lancer vos enfants dans l'école !   

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325780186541993984


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2020)

Il fait ses courses en slip car " s'habiller, respirer, vivre , c'est essentiel" 

​​


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2020)

Italie : la police utilise une Lamborghini pour livrer un rein


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2020)

*Logement "vert"...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2020)

*PNF...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2020)

Aveyron : un chauffard sans permis arrêté, le dépanneur du véhicule arrive ivre


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2020)

Sans doute de retour d'une mise en bière.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2020)

*Pour ?





*​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2020)

Meow Talk ! L'appli qui vous sert de cat translator !   

Meow Talk

Totalement inutile pour moi étant donné que mes 3 poilus parlent l'humain !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2020)

En Suisse, des pilotes d'avion bientôt aux commandes… de trains


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2020)

*Jules et Jim...*


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Totalement inutile pour moi étant donné que mes 3 poilus parlent l'humain !


Tu veux dire le wallon, parce que j'ai parfois du mal à les comprendre


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2020)

*Au pays des fans fantômes...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2020)

"Nouveau": les Anglais font aussi leur beaujolais


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2020)

En Mayenne , un artiste invente des pets qui sentent la chlorophylle


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Novembre 2020)

*Les bronzés ?




*​


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2020)

Une chanson de Dalida dans le prochain James Bond  

​​​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Novembre 2020)

Faites attention si vous avez un chat


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Faites attention si vous avez un chat


Mon Dieu !!!!!


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2020)

La drôle de vidéo des pompier de Paris


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2020)

*Reprendre la main...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2020)

*Libéralisme...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2020)

Grippe aviaire : 120 cygnes retirés des canaux de Bruges pour être confinés 

Rigolent pas, les belges !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2020)

Une météorite tombe sur sa maison, il touche le jackpot


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Novembre 2020)

L'ornithorynque serait l'un des rares mammifères à la fourrure fluorescente


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2020)

Au bout du rouleau , ce commerce riposte à travers sa vitrine


----------



## micko92 (22 Novembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un masque Playmobil contre le coronavirus !


lol et le masque avec un pneu michelin sur le nez tu l'as vu ? Masque avec pneu Michelin


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2020)

Puy-de-Dôme : des riverains se mobilisent contre une invasion de... 

Avec des petits pois ou en pastille, c'est encore meilleur !


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Novembre 2020)

*L'art de prendre du poids...





*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2020)

Utah : un étrange monolithe découvert par un pilote d'hélicoptère


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Novembre 2020)

J'avais raison
Là


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2020)

Ain'dice , un chat policier  


​​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Novembre 2020)

Au voleur!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2020)

*Ce qu'on ne vous a jamais dit sur lui...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2020)

Trop de temps passé sur Netflix, on lui coupe internet


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Novembre 2020)

Tournera, tournera pas, telle est la question


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Novembre 2020)

*Article...*




​


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2020)

Une photo de Château-Chalon fait le buzz


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2020)

*Formule 24...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2020)

*Cultes...




*​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

Elle découvre une grosse araignée coincée dans sa poignée de porte


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2020)

Un penis de 2 mètres a disparu en Allemagne


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2020)

*Message personnel à Jura39*...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2020)

Bon appétit : De la viande artificielle autorisée à la vente à Singapour


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Décembre 2020)

Pas de problèmes avec les syndicats : Une start-up marseillaise fait appel à des oiseaux pour ramasser...


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (3 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2020)

On parle de moi sur France Inter


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On parle de moi sur France Inter


Yves Coppens, un scientifique comme je les aime. Quand la découverte de Toumaï a bousculé sa théorie de l'East side story il n'a pas hésité à la remettre lui même en question. Et c'est toujours un plaisir de l'écouter :love:


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand la découverte de Toumaï a bousculé sa théorie de l'East side story il n'a pas hésité à la remettre lui même en question.


Sans lui je n'existerais pas... Tout petit j'ai lu son livre sur Lucy. Si j'avais été meilleur en math, j'aurais fait paléoanthropologue...  PS : En ce moment Étienne Klein, lui aussi un bon.


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2020)

On pourra plus écouter les extraterrestres


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si j'avais été meilleur en math, j'aurais fait paléoanthropologue...  PS : En ce moment *Étienne Klein*, lui aussi un bon.


En ce moment qu'il dit . 4 ans que je le suis sur nenette et radio france . Lui, si je l'avais connu plus tôt j'aurai essayé la physique théorique. Problème, les podcasts n'existaient pas à l'époque, encore moins les vidéos youtube


----------



## Yeux (3 Décembre 2020)

Le Radiotélescope Arecibo c'est effondré, Votez la pétition pour sa reconstruction

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/rebuild-arecibo-observatory

https://bcbolt446c5271-a.akamaihd.n...454fdb34962fc104dc41209bb68080b5c214dc3d6517e


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2020)

Trois Lettons ont été arrêtés et sont accusés d’avoir volé une dinde, et de lui avoir fait boire de la vodka, à l’occasion d’une fête d’anniversaire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Décembre 2020)

Le tirage du Loto, est-ce vraiment du hazard ? Vous avez 2h pour me rendre vos copies


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le tirage du Loto, est-ce vraiment du hazard ? Vous avez 2h pour me rendre vos copies


Pas besoin de deux heures.
La réponse est oui.


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Décembre 2020)

Le hasard fait bien les chozes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2020)




----------



## nicomarcos (6 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2020)

*Déminage in progress...




*​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Décembre 2020)

Un trimaran ultime de 32 mètres dans l'océan indien... À 40 nœuds, (72 km/h).


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un trimaran ultime de 32 mètres dans l'océan indien... À 40 nœuds, (72 km/h).


"Quand on décide de rentrer dans l'océan indien, c'est la décision". Je ne savais pas que JCVD s'était recyclé dans la course au large   
Ceci dit, sont malades !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2020)

*Travailler plus...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Décembre 2020)

Ardèche : 5 mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir tué le coq Marcel


----------



## aCLR (8 Décembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> sont malades !


Pour avoir aperçu une ou deux images de coques fusant à vive allure sans toucher l'eau, je confirme. Sont malades !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2020)

Ça grandit, ces p'tites bêtes : *L'Everest prend de la hauteur, en accord avec la Chine et le Népal *


----------



## Berthold (8 Décembre 2020)

"Suprématie quantique" revendiquée par Google : des chercheurs avancent de mêmes résultats... avec un PC classique


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2020)

Un Français lègue une partie de son héritage à 50 Chats


----------



## Romuald (9 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça grandit, ces p'tites bêtes : *L'Everest prend de la hauteur, en accord avec la Chine et le Népal *


Remarque 1 : puisque ça tient compte du manteau neigeux, avec le réchauffement climatique il va rapetisser dans les années qui viennent  .
Remarque 2 : si on calcule la hauteur à partir du centre de la terre il est moins haut que le Kilimandjaro, la terre n'étant pas vraiment sphérique


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Décembre 2020)

Message personnel au Bigounet : Covid-19 : un restaurant belge sert ses clients dans des ... 

Sont forts, ces wallons !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sont forts, ces wallons !


Ils ont la patate !!!!


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2020)

Elle traine son petit ami au tribunal car il refuse de l'épouser


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2020)

Face au Covid-19, les autorités chinoises recommandent au personnel navigant de porter… des couches


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2020)

À Londres, Les Animaux fantastiques envahissent le Musée d'histoire naturelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2020)

*No comment...*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2020)

« Chloro King  », la bande dessinée satirique qui s'inspire du professeur Raoult


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Décembre 2020)

Pensez aux voisins lors de votre fête


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2020)

*L'Europe fait bloc...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (15 Décembre 2020)

Mais que fait la police ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2020)

*Referendum...




*​


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Décembre 2020)

Ah! Ah!


----------



## nicomarcos (16 Décembre 2020)

Solide l'iPhone


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2020)

Il skie dans une zone commerciale pour dénoncer la fermetures des remontées mécaniques


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2020)

*J'ai reconnu Locke à table...




*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2020)

*Réformes...*


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2020)

Au Pérou, le Père Noël arrête un présumé trafiquant de drogue


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Décembre 2020)

Qui c'est qu'a attrapé la Covid ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2020)

Vous pouvez gagner un  véritable diamant en… mangeant un sandwich


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Décembre 2020)

Pour la première fois, du poulet artificiel a été servi dans un restaurant


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2020)

Pour le dernier vol d'un Airbus A380 , son pilote dessine un coeur dans le ciel


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2020)

Peut-on manger du python ? En Floride, la question est étudiée


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2020)

*Record : elle capte 2953 levers et couchers de Soleil sur une seule photo... avec une canette *


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Décembre 2020)

Royaume-Uni : pour 27 euros, offrez-vous… de « l'air en bouteille »


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Décembre 2020)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Royaume-Uni : pour 27 euros, offrez-vous… de « l'air en bouteille »



L'air de rien, c'est pas du vent cette histoire... en s'y penchant un peu on doit quand même pouvoir y renifler comme une odeur légèrement faisandée.


----------



## patlek (24 Décembre 2020)

Bon...
Qui va oser ouvrir un fil "Bonne année 2021! " ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2020)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'air de rien, c'est pas du vent cette histoire... en s'y penchant un peu on doit quand même pouvoir y renifler comme une odeur légèrement faisandée.


Je me souviens de ma sœur (grande) qui avait été en séjour linguiste à Londres et qui m'avait rapporté (outre des Dinky toys®) un petite bombe contenant du "fog" !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2020)

Hérault : des pompiers sauvent une raie mobula de 150 kg


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Bon...
> Qui va oser ouvrir un fil "Bonne année 2021! " ??


Puisque tu en parle


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Décembre 2020)

Strasbourg : une lettre au Père Noël écrite dans les années 1930 refait surface


----------



## loustic (24 Décembre 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Bon...
> Qui va oser ouvrir un fil "Bonne année 2021! " ??


On ne fête pas la nouvelle année *avant* le 1er janvier


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Décembre 2020)

Allemagne : un meurtrier confondu grâce à Alexa, l'enceinte...


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Décembre 2020)

...scripta manent...

"Un archéologue de 38 ans déchiffre l'écriture du royaume d'Elam, langue vieille de quatre millénaires"


----------



## Jura39 (26 Décembre 2020)

Un email pas très sympa


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2020)

Science décalée : évitez de vous faire opérer le jour de l'anniversaire du chirurgien.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Décembre 2020)

Un nouveau monolithe a fait son apparition


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2020)

Doudou ??????

Lucky et Pistache : On a toujours pensé que ce "vieux rat" deviendrait célèbre ...  ... Mais, en Russie, quand même !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Décembre 2020)

_La reine d'Angleterre danse sur une table__ _


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Décembre 2020)

Mon oncle, qui fréquente beaucoup plus Facebook que moi, y a trouvé ceci, qui m'a bien amusé :


Piqué sur Facebook :

SI JÉSUS NAISSAIT AUJOURD’HUI : les médias se déchaîneraient !
Cela donnerait la « une » suivante dans tous les journaux télévisés :« Hier le 24 décembre, un « nouveau- né » a été trouvé dans une étable. La police s'est rendue immédiatement sur les lieux et a fait appel aux ambulanciers.
Un charpentier et une mineure (vraisemblablement la mère) ont été placés en garde à vue.
Ce matin très tôt, les autorités ont été avisées par un citoyen de la banlieue de Bethléem qu'une famille de S.D.F (Sans Domicile Fixe) s'était installée dans son étable.
À son arrivée sur les lieux, la police a découvert un nouveau- né enveloppé dans des morceaux de tissu sans précaution d'hygiène et dormant sur une litière de paille. Le charpentier, identifié plus tard, Joseph (de Nazareth), s'est opposé à ce que les autorités emmènent l'enfant afin de le mettre en lieu sûr. Il était aidé de plusieurs bergers ainsi que de trois étrangers sans papiers ? Ces trois étrangers, se présentant comme mages, ont été arrêtés.
Le ministère de la sécurité publique s'interroge sur l'origine de ces trois hommes probablement en route vers la frontière.
La police a confirmé qu'ils n'avaient pas de papiers d'identité mais qu'ils détenaient de l'or ainsi que des produits suspects et illicites. Ils prétendent que Dieu leur a dit de ne pas répondre aux questions... Les
produits suspects ont été envoyés en laboratoire pour analyse. Le lieu où le nouveau - né se trouve actuellement n'a pas été communiqué. D'après le service social en charge de l'affaire, le père avoisinerait la cinquantaine tandis que la mère n'est certainement pas majeure. On vérifie pour le moment la relation entre les deux. Mais à défaut de soupçon de pédophilie, le détournement de mineure est très suspecté...
La mère se trouve pour l'instant à l'hôpital universitaire de Bethléem pour des examens médicaux et psychiatriques. Elle prétend être encore vierge et affirme que le bébé vient de Dieu. Si son état mental le permet, elle sera accusée pour non - assistance à personne en danger.
La consommation de stupéfiants, probablement amenés par les trois étrangers, doit sans doute être prise en compte dans cette affaire.
Des prélèvements et des prises de sang ont d'ailleurs été faits en vue de retrouver les empreintes d'ADN nécessaires à l’enquête.
Aux dernières nouvelles on apprend que les bergers présents sur les lieux affirment avoir vu un grand homme, tout de blanc vêtu, qui leur a ordonné de se rendre à l'étable, avant de s'envoler mystérieusement.
Aucune hypothèse n'est écartée, comme celle d'embarquement à bord d'un OVNI qui n'est pas exclue...
-  L’opposition s’est indignée que le gouvernement ne mette pas en place les moyens de protection suffisant pour éviter que n’importe quel OVNI puisse survoler notre espace aérien. Elle demande une enquête parlementaire. Les verts rappellent que faire un feu de bois dans une étable est source de pollution...
L’extrême gauche dénonce ce capitalisme sauvage qui augmente les loyers et empêche les familles modestes d’avoir un logement décent. -  Le premier ministre déclare que depuis son élection le gouvernement a ouvert de nombreuses nouvelles places d’accueil pour éviter de laisser des familles à la rue alors que son prédécesseur en avait supprimées.
Une cellule de crise a été installée sous la direction du directeur de la Sécurité publique Hérode, l'autorité craignant un complot dont les rumeurs avaient persisté ces derniers temps.
On pourra également suivre les images en direct sur CBC télé... et, à 17h30, « TVA » organisera un débat sur le thème « peut - on encore accoucher dans une étable de nos jours ? » en présence de plusieurs invités : notre confrère de La Presse auteur d’une enquête sur "la rue pour toute vie ",  d’un sociologue enseignant à l’Institut d’Étude Politique, spécialiste de la précarité sociale , de l’écrivain Hugo Victor qui a écrit" les Misérables"  et, de M. Pilate Ponce représentant le gouvernement
Et, pour conclure, après examen médical, la fille mineure ayant effectivement été reconnue vierge, le couple a été placé en garde à vue pour rapt d'enfant...
Auteur inconnu.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Décembre 2020)

Quand le vendeur enfume ses clients


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2020)

Un cygne en deuil arrête les trains en Allemagne


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2020)

Ils trouvent 100 000 € en nettoyant des égouts


----------



## patlek (29 Décembre 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Qui c'est qu'a attrapé la Covid ?


 Alors comme çà, on met le bazar???









						Le fémur de Toumaï, notre plus vieil ancêtre, au cœur d’invraisemblables polémiques
					

ENQUÊTE - Depuis près de 20 ans, l’os de ce primate vieux de 7 millions d’années, considéré comme le plus ancien représentant des hominidés, est à l’origine d’une étonnante discorde.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2020)

Qui sont les trois soldats français tués au Mali ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Décembre 2020)

ça c'est une info primordiale, une commerçante apprend à ses clients à faire de nœuds dans des foulards   









						À Courseulles-sur-Mer, Jennifer Hardy empaquette vos achats selon l’art du furoshiki
					

L’art du furoshiki, premier éco-bag du monde datant du VIIIe siècle, est enseigné à Courseulles-sur-Mer.




					actu.fr


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

Des écureuils attaquent les New-Yorkais


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2020)

«Je serai toujours européen» : le père de Boris Johnson veut la nationalité française


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des écureuils attaquent les New-Yorkais



La pomme de la discorde pour un casse-noisette ?


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

Accusé de racisme , un restaurant change de nom


----------



## Lancer92 (31 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> ça c'est une info primordiale, une commerçante apprend à ses clients à faire de nœuds dans des foulards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh bien, si ça fait vendre, pourquoi pas, si ça a l'air bête, mais que ça marche, alors ce n'est pas bête!

Mais en attendant, ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y en a qui ont un boulot avec des choses amusantes, je me bats au corps à corps avec un rapport sur l'actualité de cet immobilier commercial à Munich https://tranio.com/commercial/germany/bavaria/munich/investment/ au cours de 2020 pour mon job, et j'aurais préféré nouer des foulards


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Accusé de racisme , un restaurant change de nom


Triste de devoir en arriver la.


----------



## Gwen (31 Décembre 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Accusé de racisme , un restaurant change de nom


Il y a vraiment des gens qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire que faire chier les humoristes. Dommage, j'aimais bien le jeux de mot.


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a vraiment des gens qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire que faire chier les humoristes. Dommage, j'aimais bien le jeux de mot.


Pas seulement les humoristes, hélas. Rappelez vous 'les Suppliantes' d'Eschyle qui ne purent se donner à la Sorbonne parce que le metteur en scène demandait aux acteurs d'utiliser des masques sombres (les danaïdes viennent d'Egypte) comme dans l'antiquité, et que de gros c..s (ceux qui osent tout) ont débarqué en hurlant au racisme pour cause de blackface...


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Décembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Triste de devoir en arriver la.





gwen a dit:


> Il y a vraiment des gens qui n'ont rien d'autre à faire que faire chier les humoristes. Dommage, j'aimais bien le jeux de mot.


Oh oui 
et ou allons nous ?


----------



## Gwen (1 Janvier 2021)

Merci. Je n’avais pas souvenir de cette anecdote. Du coup j’ai fait une recherche et je suis consterné.









						Eschyle censuré à la Sorbonne !
					

« Les Suppliantes » d'Eschyle n'a pu être jouée, lundi 25 mars, à la Sorbonne, où des groupuscules « antiracistes » ont bloqué la représentation.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2021)

Une machine à hiéroglyphes reprend vie dans une imprimerie du Caire


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2021)

Deux nouveaux soldats français ont été tués samedi au Mali


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Janvier 2021)

*R.I.P.*

2 soldats français tués au Mali


​


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Janvier 2021)

Il y en a quand même pour qui tout ne va pas si mal :









						Le groupe Lagardère obtient un prêt garanti par l'État de 465 millions d'euros
					

La garantie de l'État couvre 80% du montant du prêt.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Ça me donne envie de chanter :







gwen a dit:


> Merci. Je n’avais pas souvenir de cette anecdote. Du coup j’ai fait une recherche et je suis consterné.



Il faut vous mettre à la page. Eschyle c’est réglé, maintenant on s’attaque à Homère.









						L'Odyssée d'Homère, nouvelle victime de la «Cancel culture» aux Etats-Unis ?
					

Dans une tribune pour le Wall Street Journal, une journaliste s'insurge contre les critiques formulées par des militants antiracistes contre les auteurs classiques. Elle évoque même une forme de «censure» liée selon elle au mouvement #DisruptTexts.




					francais.rt.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2021)

Covid-19 : partis skier en Suisse, 48 Français placés à l'isolement à leur retour dans le Doubs

Ils ont chopé Jura39 ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Covid-19 : partis skier en Suisse, 48 Français placés à l'isolement à leur retour dans le Doubs
> 
> Ils ont chopé Jura39 ?


Le Doubs , c'est pas le Jura


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Doubs , c'est pas le Jura


Dans le Doubs, abstiens-toi...


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut vous mettre à la page. Eschyle c’est réglé, maintenant on s’attaque à Homère.


Ca me donne envie de chanter


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut vous mettre à la page. Eschyle c’est réglé, maintenant on s’attaque à Homère.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au train où vont les choses, ces amerlocs vont finir par canceler les écrits de Faulkner (dans les livres duquel on ne peut nier la présence d'un racisme historico-culturel). Histoire de louper l'une des plus belle littérature de leur pays.
"Les enfants ne devraient pas avoir à lire des histoires écrites dans d'autres langues que la langue la plus moderne" (je reprends ici les mots de l'article). Là, faut se louper non plus. James Ellroy écrit dans la langue moderne. Ça ne l'empêche pas d'être animé d'un racisme crasse.

Nan, là, vraiment...


----------



## Gwen (3 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut vous mettre à la page. Eschyle c’est réglé, maintenant on s’attaque à Homère.


Ces mouvements voulant discréditer le passé au point de l'oublier ne tirent aucune leçon de ce passé justement. Quelle misère intellectuelle !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Janvier 2021)

Attention de ne pas emballer votre sapin n'importe comment ... 

Conseil de la police belge !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Attention de ne pas emballer votre sapin n'importe comment ...
> 
> Conseil de la police belge !!!!



Du coup, tu peux transporter un corps en le maquillant en sapin de Noël. Reste à trouver un corps...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Janvier 2021)

Hongkong : vaste coup de filet contre l'opposition prodémocratie
					

Des dizaines de figures de l'opposition ont été arrêtées, mercredi, en vertu de la loi de sécurité nationale, ont annoncé les partis politiques concernés.




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Lisez les déclarations des Européens. À se tordre de rire. 

Ou pas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Janvier 2021)

En 2020, la Terre a tourné sur elle-même plus vite que d'habitude


----------



## aCLR (9 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En 2020, la Terre a tourné sur elle-même plus vite que d'habitude


Pour une fois qu'un corps céleste est d'accord avec nous pour accélérer le cours du temps – et quitter au plus vite cette année chaotique – on ne va pas se plaindre, hein !? Ça faisait des années que cet astre ralentissait sa révolution solaire pour nous aider à profiter pleinement du temps qui passe. Il était normal de voir l'inverse se produire en cas de besoin. On devrait lui dire merci !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Janvier 2021)

"Dans environ 200 millions d'années... les journées se seront allongées au point de durer 25 heures".
Hé bé, c'est pas pour tout de suite qu'on va arrêter de se plaindre que les journées ne durent que 24 heures et qu'on n'a jamais le temps de rien.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En 2020, la Terre a tourné sur elle-même plus vite que d'habitude


Même la Terre en avait marre de 2020, c’est dire...


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2021)

« Payez cette rançon et nous libérons votre pénis »
					

En matière de connexion à internet, la seule limite est l'imagination. Mais si on peut effectivement tout relier au web, y compris les objets les plus farfelus, il faut le faire en blindant la sécurité. Du bon sens qui a manqué à Qiui, le fabricant du Cellmate, un jouet coquin pour adultes...




					www.watchgeneration.fr


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2021)

Plus c'est gros, plus ça passe. 
Sauf que quand je vois qu'il y a des gens pour croire à ça je me pose des questions pas drôles









						Non, le pape n’a pas été emprisonné pour pédophilie par le FBI
					

Une rumeur, créée de toutes pièces par des milieux complotistes américains se propage sur la toile depuis dimanche 10 janvier. Elle prétend que le pape a été arrêté par une mystérieuse « police fédérale italienne » et que le Vatican est touché par un « black-out » électrique.




					www.la-croix.com


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2021)

*Il l'avait déjà dit*, mais il vient de le répéter : Trump vient d'affirmer que son mur entre le Mexique et les États-Unis a protégé les USA contre la COVID-19...
"Parce que le virus est resté du bon côté de la frontière."

Ne sachant pas s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer, je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'une actualité "amusante"... Ou pas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2021)

Tintin : la couverture originale du « Lotus bleu » aux enchères


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Il l'avait déjà dit*, mais il vient de le répéter : Trump vient d'affirmer que son mur entre le Mexique et les États-Unis a protégé les USA contre la COVID-19...
> "Parce que le virus est resté du bon côté de la frontière."
> 
> Ne sachant pas s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer, je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'une actualité "amusante"... Ou pas.



Vivement que ça se termine.

Ça me laisse comme l’impression que 4 ans de Trump équivalaient à 8 ans de n’importe qui d’autre.

Il avait quelques bonnes idées, notamment sur l’économie avec la révision de traités de commerce trop déséquilibrés, mais bon sang, quel bordel ! Jamais vu une administration aussi chaotique. Le final au Capital fut comme une apothéose.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Vivement que ça se termine.
> 
> (...)



Sur ce point, nous sommes bien d'accord... 




Human-Fly a dit:


> *Il l'avait déjà dit*, mais il vient de le répéter : Trump vient d'affirmer que son mur entre le Mexique et les États-Unis a protégé les USA contre la COVID-19...
> "Parce que le virus est resté du bon côté de la frontière."
> 
> Ne sachant pas s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer, je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'une actualité "amusante"... Ou pas.



Je n'avais pas le lien quand j'ai posté, et comme mon délais d'édition est dépassé, je reposte. 
*
Les dernières déclarations de Trump à propos de son fameux mur entre le Mexique et les États-Unis.*

Discours tenu il y a quelques heures près de Fort Alamo, au Texas, vers 21h heure française.


----------



## boninmi (13 Janvier 2021)

La consultation officielle et publique sur le cannabis récréatif est lancée.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2021)

Bitcoin : il oublie son mot de passe et ne peut obtenir ses 220 millions de dollars
					

Il ne reste plus que deux essais sur les dix autorisés avant que le portefeuille de bitcoins d'un programmeur de San Francisco ne devienne définitivement inaccessible.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Et _password_ ? T’as essayé ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)

Il surfe une immense vague avec des skis


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Janvier 2021)

Une expérience ultime


----------



## Romuald (15 Janvier 2021)

[private joke on]
J'croyais que tu allais nous parler du trophée Jules Verne
[private joke off]


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2021)

Courchevel propose une promotion pour les télétravailleurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Janvier 2021)

Orne : 17 ans pour ouvrir le coffre-fort au trésor


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2021)

Plutôt que de jacasser inutilement : Les réseaux sociaux: indispensables?...

Le « Blue Monday », plus déprimant que le Covid-19 ? 

MacG est certainement plus efficace dans ce cas !


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Plutôt que de jacasser inutilement : Les réseaux sociaux: indispensables?...
> 
> Le « Blue Monday », plus déprimant que le Covid-19 ?
> 
> MacG est certainement plus efficace dans ce cas !


Surtout une connerie marketing de plus et un marronnier supplémentaire pour les journalistes en mal de copie.

Cadeau : la formule qui permet de le déterminer    :






avec : W Weather (météo), (D-d) debt (différence des dettes contractées à la période des fêtes avec la capacité effective de remboursement avant la prochaine paie), T Time (temps écoulé depuis Noël), Q (temps écoulé depuis nos résolutions du Nouvel An), M (Manque de motivation), Na (besoin d'agir)


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2021)

On crache dans la soupe ? 

Pas beau !


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2021)

En manque de « mots-valises autour du covid » dans vos échanges, retrouvez la sélection 2020 faite par Le Robert et l'Oulipo, dont voici une trouvaille :


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2021)

benmerdalors, on nous aurait menti ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Janvier 2021)

«Nous n'avons jamais changé d’avis» : le professeur Raoult répond à ses détracteurs


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> benmerdalors, on nous aurait menti ?


Charlatanichloroquine ou Hydroxychloroventilation ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> «Nous n'avons jamais changé d’avis» : le professeur Raoult répond à ses détracteurs


Ah enfin


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2021)

Il vit 3 mois dans un aéroport par peur du Covid


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2021)

Bali: Surpris sans masque, des touristes obligés de faire des pompes  
​​


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2021)

Vive la fraise a neige dans le Jura


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2021)

Le grand tétras qui fait le buzz sur les pistes de ski de fond du Jura 





​​


----------



## Romuald (21 Janvier 2021)

Quand Canal+ se comporte comme Apple


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le grand tétras qui fait le buzz sur les pistes de ski de fond du Jura
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mec, t'as vu le machin, je me serais pas amusé à me mettre à son niveau, moi.
J'ai rien contre les volatiles de ce genre, mais quand tu t'es déjà fait courser par un paon l'air hargneux, tu t'approche plus.


----------



## ungars (21 Janvier 2021)

Qui veut pousser Apple à supprimer telegram ?

Connaissez-vous coalition for a safer web ? (coalition pour un web plus sûr) ? le 17 janvier 2021, cette association américaine s’est lancée dans un procès contre apple, les accusant de laisser l’application telegram répandre des discours « néo-nazis », « antisémites » et « suprémacistes » au sein de la population. ces propos circuleraient librement et seraient à l’origine d’une montée de violence de la part d’individus « extrémistes ».

La suite :








						Qui veut pousser Apple à supprimer Telegram ? | Ojim.fr
					

Connaissez-vous Coalition for a safer web ? Le 17 janvier 2021, cette association américaine s’est lancée dans un procès contre Apple, les accusant de laisser l’application Telegram répandre des discours de « haine » au sein de la population.




					www.ojim.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2021)

Le chant du coq ou les odeurs de purin reconnus comme «patrimoine sensoriel» de nos campagnes


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le chant du coq ou les odeurs de purin reconnus comme «patrimoine sensoriel» de nos campagnes


J'adore.
En revanche je ne comprends pas très bien si, de fait, cela mettra un terme aux diverses plaintes débiles que l'on voit fleurir ses dernières années. Genre l'abruti qui attaque son voisin l'agriculteur qui a un tas de purin et que ça pue, ou l'autre voisin parce qu'il a une marre à grenouilles et que ça fait du bruit.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mec, t'as vu le machin, je me serais pas amusé à me mettre à son niveau, moi.
> J'ai rien contre les volatiles de ce genre, mais quand tu t'es déjà fait courser par un paon l'air hargneux, tu t'approche plus.


C'est connu dans le Jura , mais j'évite de le croiser


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Genre l'abruti qui attaque son voisin l'agriculteur qui a un tas de purin et que ça pue, ou l'autre voisin parce qu'il a une marre à grenouilles et que ça fait du bruit.



Tu vas adorer également : Dans les Yvelines, tensions autour de l'installation 

Où on atteint le summum, c'est quand on voit le nom de deux des plaignants... et de leur avocate !


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Janvier 2021)

Sur Disney+, les enfants privés de Peter Pan ou des Aristochats pour éviter les «représentations datées ou négatives de minorités»
					

Après le retrait de sa plateforme d'Autant en emporte le vent par la Warner, les classiques contenant thèmes ou des stéréotypes qui pourraient heurter certains communautés ne sont pas accessibles aux plus jeunes abonnés.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




no comment


----------



## patlek (22 Janvier 2021)

Arf... J' aime bien les aristochats, moi. (Peter Pan, moins)


Vous saviez que Babar, c' est une ordure, de la pire espèce...









						À l'origine du roi des éléphants : Babar
					

Il a 90 ans et presque aucune ride... Depuis 1931, date du premier livre, le succès de Babar, monument de la littérature jeunesse, se confirme. Mais depuis plusieurs années, des relectures font ressortir des zones d'ombre : et si Babar faisait l'éloge de la colonisation ?




					www.franceculture.fr
				




Je te l'étriperais, moi, le Babar...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Janvier 2021)

Insolite. Allier : des victimes d'une lucrative escroquerie défendues... par un faux avocat
					

L'homme au comportement "atypique" pour un avocat a été arrêté en plein tribunal. Il était déjà connu pour des affaires... d'escroquerie.




					www.dna.fr
				




Quand ça veut pas...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)

Arrête à 162 Km/h , le conducteur n'a que 13 Ans !


----------



## nicomarcos (23 Janvier 2021)

Les avantages du télétravail


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2021)

Un manège tourne grâce à un drôle de cycliste


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2021)

La montre la plus compliquée en vente


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2021)

Je n'ai pas trouvé ou mettre cette vidéo, mais c'est d'actualité...


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2021)

Actualité Mac /Apple.

Comment hériter de pépé (qui porte un pacemaker) ?

1-Prévoir un petit veston léger, avec une poche intérieure. 
2-Glisser discrètement dans cette poche votre I-phone 12
3-Allez voir pépé
4-Dire à pépé quelle immense joie ça vous procure de le voir
5- Serrez bien fort pépé pendant de longues minutes
6- Héritez.





__





						Apple rappelle aux porteurs d'implants médicaux de tenir leur iPhone 12 à distance raisonnable
					

Apple recommande de garder l'appareil et ses accessoires MagSafe à 15 centimètres de l'implant, voire à 30 cm lors d'une recharge sans-fil.




					www.01net.com


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2021)

Un village reconvertit des toilettes publiques en musée


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2021)

Des loups filmés dans la neige en Savoie


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un village reconvertit des toilettes publiques en musée


La toilette des grands soirs pour accueillir avec aisance le siège de la culture… à l’avenir, un contributeur aura-t-il le privilège de pouvoir y couler un petit bronze ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2021)

« Martine », « Le Club des cinq »… : revus et corrigés !


----------



## Panpan9219 (26 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu vas adorer également : Dans les Yvelines, tensions autour de l'installation
> 
> Où on atteint le summum, c'est quand on voit le nom de deux des plaignants... et de leur avocate !


Ben voilà on est dans l'écologie PUNITIVE.


----------



## Panpan9219 (26 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Actualité Mac /Apple.
> 
> Comment hériter de pépé (qui porte un pacemaker) ?
> 
> ...


Eh bien chers Amis attendez de voir la 5 G, dans les poches, et vous allez voir ?Pour les hommes, ceux qui mettent ça dans la poches devant vont voir les Coucougnettes devenir inactives au fil du temps;


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> « Martine », « Le Club des cinq »… : revus et corrigés !


Réservé aux abonnés.
Je ne sais donc pas de quoi il retourne.


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Eh bien chers Amis attendez de voir la 5 G, dans les poches, et vous allez voir ?Pour les hommes, ceux qui mettent ça dans la poches devant vont voir les Coucougnettes devenir inactives au fil du temps;


C'est un avis personnel ou bien tu as des études sourcées qui le démontre ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Pour les hommes, ceux qui mettent ça dans la poches devant vont voir les Coucougnettes devenir inactives au fil du temps


C'est vrai que vers 80 balais, elles ont parfois tendance à se raisinsequiser.
Surtout si elles ont beaucoup servi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Janvier 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est vrai que vers 80 balais, elles ont parfois tendance à se raisinsequiser.
> Surtout si elles ont beaucoup servi...


_ ... _Moi, à 70 ça commence à se "raisinsequiser" sec ! Mais heureusement, elles n'ont servi que trois fois ! ._.. __(du moins, efficacement ! ...  )_


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, à 70 ça commence à se "raisinsequiser" sec


C'est moche.
Ca aurait pu se "pastèquequiser"…


----------



## Panpan9219 (26 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est un avis personnel ou bien tu as des études sourcées qui le démontre ?


Coucou, 
Ça fait plus de 40 ans que j'étudie entre-autre les effets secondaires de toute pollution électromagnétique, j'ai pu constater les dégâts de certains fréquences, notamment dans les maisons.Certains lieux de travail, ou en fin de journée les gens avaient accumulés une telle charge. que leur vie personnelle en ressentait les effets. C'est typique du monde dit moderne, on attend les dégâts pour dire il faut faire attention. Je viens de me rappeler qu'une étude récente qui a montré la perte de fertilité des jeunes hommes depuis 10 ans environs. Il faudrait retrouver cette étude pour le détail. Le Vieux Sage que je suis devenu au fil des études, recherches, contact avec des autres chercheurs (notamment aux US), me confortent dans ces sujets.
Mais bon, chacun fera son chemin dans et consommera sa dose de tranquillisants en tous genre.


----------



## fifi84 (26 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est moche.
> Ca aurait pu se "pastèquequiser"…


Là, il faut malheureusement consulter.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Coucou,
> Ça fait plus de 40 ans que j'étudie entre-autre les effets secondaires de toute pollution électromagnétique, j'ai pu constater les dégâts de certains fréquences, notamment dans les maisons.Certains lieux de travail, ou en fin de journée les gens avaient accumulés une telle charge. que leur vie personnelle en ressentait les effets. C'est typique du monde dit moderne, on attend les dégâts pour dire il faut faire attention. Je viens de me rappeler qu'une étude récente qui a montré la perte de fertilité des jeunes hommes depuis 10 ans environs. Il faudrait retrouver cette étude pour le détail. Le Vieux Sage que je suis devenu au fil des études, recherches, contact avec des autres chercheurs (notamment aux US), me confortent dans ces sujets.
> Mais bon, chacun fera son chemin dans et consommera sa dose de tranquillisants en tous genre.



Un excellent dossier sur le sujet de l'électro-hypersensibilité, très complet, même s'il date un peu (2012), rédigé par la rédaction de Canard PC Hardware (page 68) : https://fdocuments.fr/document/cpchw13pdf.html


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un excellent dossier sur le sujet de l'électro-hypersensibilité


 Moi, je suis hyper hyper sensible à l'électro.

Dés que j' en entends, je rentre dans une rage folle, et je démolis tout (Les enceintes, l' ampli, la platine disque, les disques...)


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Coucou,
> Ça fait plus de 40 ans que j'étudie entre-autre les effets secondaires de toute pollution électromagnétique, j'ai pu constater les dégâts de certains fréquences, notamment dans les maisons.Certains lieux de travail, ou en fin de journée les gens avaient accumulés une telle charge. que leur vie personnelle en ressentait les effets. C'est typique du monde dit moderne, on attend les dégâts pour dire il faut faire attention. Je viens de me rappeler qu'une étude récente qui a montré la perte de fertilité des jeunes hommes depuis 10 ans environs. Il faudrait retrouver cette étude pour le détail. Le Vieux Sage que je suis devenu au fil des études, recherches, contact avec des autres chercheurs (notamment aux US), me confortent dans ces sujets.
> Mais bon, chacun fera son chemin dans et consommera sa dose de tranquillisants en tous genre.


D'où je conclue que c'est un avis personnel ("j'étudie", "j'ai pu constater") car par études sourcées j'entends études menées suivant un protocole précis, sur une population significative, reproductibles, et accessoirement approuvées par les pairs. La base, quoi. 
"Il faudrait retrouver cette étude". Non, il faut, et ce n'est pas à moi de le faire.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2021)

Après avoir vaincu le covid 19 , elle trouve 475 000 €  en faisant le ménage


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> C'est typique du monde dit moderne, on attend les dégâts pour dire il faut faire attention.



C’est comme ça que l’humanité avance depuis que Homo Sapiens.

Autre chose :









						Sarthe : une mairie piratée, des milliers de courriels frauduleux envoyés dans toute la France
					

L'adresse mail de la mairie de La Suze-sur-Sarthe a été piratée par un hacker qui l'utilise pour envoyer des courriels frauduleux par milliers, partout en France.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Autre chose :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'ai eu.
Enfin, je les ai eu.
15 au total depuis le 29 décembre.
Notez que je suis tellement habitué à recevoir des spams sur mon adresse free que je n'ai même pas cherché à savoir si cette commune existait vraiment.


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sarthe : une mairie piratée, des milliers de courriels frauduleux envoyés dans toute la France
> 
> 
> L'adresse mail de la mairie de La Suze-sur-Sarthe a été piratée par un hacker qui l'utilise pour envoyer des courriels frauduleux par milliers, partout en France.
> ...


Moi, jr l' ai de temps en temps...

Travaux rue de l’Arche

Débutés dès 8 h 00 ce matin du 23 octobre les travaux ont été effectués en toute sécurité. La rue de l’Arche entièrement refaite sera remise à la circulation dès 17 h 30 ce même jour. La société Colas a été très performante pour ne déranger les usagers et voisinage que le moins longtemps possible.



Ils peuvent bosser; ça ne me gène pas.
Par contre, ce n' est meme pas envoyé a mon adresse mail  "a" ne correspond pas du tout a mon adresse mail,  et du coup, je me demande pourquoi ça arrive sur ma boite mail.


----------



## boninmi (26 Janvier 2021)

Tu as regardé le champ CCi (copie invisible) ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as regardé le champ CCi (copie invisible) ?


C'est pareil chez moi


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as regardé le champ CCi (copie invisible) ?



Je ne sais as trop ou trouver çà.

J' ai regardé le contenu brut du message.

J'ai:

return path >une adresse mail inconnu.

Delivered to> Moi (évidement)

Received from> un tas de bazar de serveur et une adresse inconnu.


Plus loin

To> L'adresse a qui est adressé le mail et qui ne correspond pas à mon adresse. Et il n'y a qu'une adresse "to"


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je ne sais as trop ou trouver çà.
> 
> J' ai regardé le contenu brut du message.
> 
> ...



C'est peut-être bête, mais si tu cliques sur "répondre à tous", tu vois quoi dans le champ des destinataires ?


----------



## aCLR (26 Janvier 2021)

Nous vous rappelons qu'il existe une section technique pour répondre à vos soucis matériels et/ou logiciels.
Merci !


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est peut-être bête, mais si tu cliques sur "répondre à tous", tu vois quoi dans le champ des destinataires ?



Promis, apres j' arrete sur ce sujet.

Mais si je fais "répondre" j' ai l' adresse de la mairie de suze, rien de plus.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Promis, apres j' arrete sur ce sujet.
> 
> Mais si je fais "répondre" j' ai l' adresse de la mairie de suze, rien de plus.



L'adresse de la mairie de Suze ne s'use que si l'on s'en sert.  


( PS: aCLR a raison ; continuons sur les forums techniques ou en privé si tu veux pour l'aspect technique de tes précédents posts. )


----------



## aCLR (27 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> continuons sur les forums techniques


Voilà ! Histoire qu'on vous retrouve dans le sujet _des trucs pas possibles vus sur macg,_ hé hé !


Human-Fly a dit:


> aCLR a raison


Tas de cé o enne esse ! :king:


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Voilà ! Histoire qu'on vous retrouve dans le sujet _des trucs pas possibles vus sur macg,_ hé hé !
> 
> Tas de cé o enne esse ! :king:



Non, rien. 



Bloc de spoiler



Il peut parfois arriver à aCLR d'avoir raison...
Mais ne soyez pas aussi cons que moi !... 
Surtout, ne le lui dites jamais !!!... 
Surtout pas en public !!!... 
Pas même sous la menace !!!... 
Ni même sous la torture !!!...


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2021)

Dans la série 'On fait dire aux chiffres ce qu'on veut'
Le Monde : malgré une embellie en fin d’année, le nombre de demandeurs d’emploi de catégorie A a bondi de 7,5 % en 2020
Le Figaro : Le nombre de demandeurs d'emploi a bondi  de 8,1% en 2020
La Croix : Le chômage en hausse de 7,5 % sur l’année 2020


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2021)

Service Public +, une plateforme pour lutter contre le jargon administratif


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2021)

Les canards Normands


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2021)

Dans une tribune en ligne, Francis Lalanne exhorte le Parlement et l'armée à destituer Macron
					

Dans une tribune publiée sur le site FranceSoir, le chanteur incite le Parlement à destituer le chef d'Etat et, en cas d'échec, appelle l'armée à «mettre à pied» les membres de l'exécutif. Un texte qui pourrait lui valoir une condamnation judiciaire.




					francais.rt.com
				




Heu…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2021)

Restauration "catastrophique" d'oeuvres appartenant au patrimoine national dans la collégiale Ste Waudru à Mons !  

Le pauvre ... Il voulait "bien faire" !

Il avait acheté de la peinture acrylique au brico d'en face !


----------



## aCLR (29 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il avait acheté de la peinture acrylique au brico d'en face !


Pour « raviver » des dorures à pas cher !

Qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire…


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il avait acheté de la peinture acrylique au brico d'en face !


Ça me rappelle cette autre envie de restaurer


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2021)

Tout cela est loin de me faire rire. Ce vandalisme par sottise est trop répandu et encore plus destructeur que celui des barbares.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Janvier 2021)

«Porc», «serpent», «rat», «poule mouillée» : Peta veut faire stopper les insultes animalières
					

Les insultes utilisant des noms d'animaux pour caractériser négativement des  humains sont oppressives pour les animaux et permettent leur traitement dégradant. C'est ce que pense l'association Peta qui invite à ne plus utiliser ces métaphores.




					francais.rt.com


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> «Porc», «serpent», «rat», «poule mouillée» : Peta veut faire stopper les insultes animalières
> 
> 
> Les insultes utilisant des noms d'animaux pour caractériser négativement des  humains sont oppressives pour les animaux et permettent leur traitement dégradant. C'est ce que pense l'association Peta qui invite à ne plus utiliser ces métaphores.
> ...



Trou du c.l, sale c.n, pouf...sse, par contre, on a le droit ?

et tant qu'à faire il ne faudrait plus parler de cochon pour nommer l'animal, vu d'où vient le terme. Ils y ont pensé ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Janvier 2021)

comme quoi l’intelligence artificiel n’es pas encore si intelligente que ça. Je trouve ça surtout hallucinant qu’un robot puisse résilier une ligne de téléphone. 









						La directrice de la crèche devait prévenir de nombreuses personnes d'un suivi Covid: Scarlet lui coupe unilatéralement son abonnement
					






					www.rtbf.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2021)

gwen a dit:


> comme quoi l’intelligence artificiel n’es pas encore si intelligente que ça. Je trouve ça surtout hallucinant qu’un robot puisse résilier une ligne de téléphone.


Mwouais ! Mais quand tu as un usage pro ou semi-pro de ta ligne, tu ne prends pas l'abonnement Red de Scarlet pour gagner quelques cents ! 
Un peu comme ma voisine qui s'est achetée une barre de son à 39 Euros pour sa télé et qui s'étonne que le son soit encore plus merdique que celui de sa télé ! 
Mais d'accord avec toi, ce n'est pas une raison pour qu'un robot résilie sa ligne !


----------



## Gwen (29 Janvier 2021)

La dessus je suis d’accord, mais peut être qu’habituellement elle passe deux coups de fil par semaine. Du coup, c’est en effet suspect, mais le résultat est quand même catastrophique pour elle au final.

sinon, pour la premiere fois, je trouve la bourse marrante :









						Mais comment des internautes de Reddit ont-ils fait trembler Wall Street ?
					

Des particuliers rassemblés au sein de communautés en ligne, notamment sur Reddit, ont massivement acheté des actions d’entreprises considérées comme moribondes par les investisseurs professionnels. Une mobilisation aussi spectaculaire que lucrative, aux accents anarchistes. Panique à Wall...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> «Porc», «serpent», «rat», «poule mouillée» : Peta veut faire stopper les insultes animalières
> 
> 
> Les insultes utilisant des noms d'animaux pour caractériser négativement des  humains sont oppressives pour les animaux et permettent leur traitement dégradant. C'est ce que pense l'association Peta qui invite à ne plus utiliser ces métaphores.
> ...


Et après, quoi ? Les vegans voudront que l'on stoppe les insultes à base de fruits et légumes (banane, cornichon, patate, navet) ?
Les mecs n'ont vraiment rien d'autre à foutre.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et après, quoi ? Les vegans voudront que l'on stoppe les insultes à base de fruits et légumes (banane, cornichon, patate, navet) ?
> Les mecs n'ont vraiment rien d'autre à foutre.



Non non, selon le point de vue vegan, tu as parfaitement le droit de traiter qui tu veux de banane, cornichon, patate, navet. 
Et tu même le droit de  manger tout ça, toujours selon le même point de vue !  

Bon appétit !


----------



## aCLR (30 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> https://francais.rt.com/internation...-peta-veut-faire-stopper-insultes-animalieres


Ai-je encore du temps avant qu'une bande de zèbres n'ouvre un thread pour me priver de quelques noms d'oiseaux ou dois-je repasser mon costume de chat-huant laineux ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2021)

Une Japonaise a caché le corps de sa mère pendant dix ans dans un congélateur  Cette femme craignait d'être expulsée de son logement à la mort de sa mère.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une Japonaise a caché le corps de sa mère pendant dix ans dans un congélateur  Cette femme craignait d'être expulsée de son logement à la mort de sa mère.


Ça me rappelle un film japonais justement. La fille tue des mecs et les conserve dans des congélateurs qu’elle achète au fur et à mesure. À un moment, évidemment, elle n’a plus de place. Et puis les plombs finissent par sauter.


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Janvier 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça me rappelle un film japonais justement. La fille tue des mecs et les conserve dans des congélateurs qu’elle achète au fur et à mesure. À un moment, évidemment, elle n’a plus de place. Et puis les plombs finissent par sauter.


Tu aurais le titre sivouplé ?
Google veut pas m'aider.


----------



## patlek (30 Janvier 2021)

Des extraterrestres nous ont rendu visite en 2017, selon un physicien de Harvard
					

Avi Loeb défend la thèse selon laquelle un objet aperçu dans notre système solaire en 2017 était un vaisseau extraterrestre.



					www.rtl.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu aurais le titre sivouplé ?
> Google veut pas m'aider.



Freeze Me


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

Un an d'autoroute gratuite


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

Une entreprise recrute une personne pour dormir


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2021)

Une course entre un hélicoptère et jet-Ski dans un champ inondé


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Février 2021)

Droits TV : une offre d'un montant... de 156 euros déposée pour la Ligue 1
					

LE SCAN SPORT - La Ligue de football professionnel a enregistré ce lundi la drôle de proposition, valable pour tous les lots mis en jeu.




					sport24.lefigaro.fr
				




Moins cher qu’une Apple TV HD.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2021)

Ski : la préfecture du Jura perd la bataille du parking face aux Suisses 

Sont des radins, ces jurassiens !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)

Dans le Doubs , Une Hermine se laisse photographier dans la neige


----------



## Romuald (2 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dans le Doubs , Une Hermine se laisse photographier dans la neige


Contrairement à la marmotte (dont c'est le jour aujourd'hui), elle c'est le chocolat blanc qu'elle met dans le papier alu


----------



## Jura39 (2 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Contrairement à la marmotte (dont c'est le jour aujourd'hui), elle c'est le chocolat blanc qu'elle met dans le papier alu


Ayant un pied a terre dans la vallée d'Aoste , je connais très bien ce superbe animal 
Un photo  ( désolé pour la qualité )


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2021)

Vive La canette verte


----------



## patlek (3 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Vive La canette verte



SYNDROME DE DIOGENE​








						Syndrome de Diogène — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Février 2021)

Bonjour, 
Ben voilà cela  m'a permis d'élargir ma culture.
En plus ça s'est passé à Cognac


----------



## patlek (3 Février 2021)

La science revient aux fondamentaux.









						Pour une expérience, douze bouteilles de bon vin de Bordeaux ont voyagé dans l'espace
					

Revenues sur Terre le lundi 1er février à Bordeaux après avoir passé un peu plus d’un an dans l’espace, elles seront ouvertes début mars pour une dégustation comparative.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2021)

Ivre , il s'endort dans une autre voiture


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ivre , il s'endort dans une autre voiture


Ça me parle.
Curieux, il ne semble pas que j'étais aux Sables-d'Olonne mardi, si ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Février 2021)

Pendant les travaux la pandémie la vente la taxation continue









						Faut-il taxer les smartphones reconditionnés ?
					

Le monde de la culture considère que ces appareils, support d’œuvres, devraient participer à la « rémunération pour copie privée ».




					www.la-croix.com
				




J'aurai tendance à dire non puisque la taxe a déjà été acquittée sur l'appareil neuf, mais ça ne semble pas être l'avis de tout le monde.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pendant les travaux la pandémie la vente la taxation continue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ces gens n’ont que la culture du fric.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ski : la préfecture du Jura perd la bataille du parking face aux Suisses
> 
> Sont des radins, ces jurassiens !


Voici la suite


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2021)

Ça consolera pour La Percée du Vin Jaune annulée !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça consolera pour La Percée du Vin Jaune annulée !


#Titi 
Fonctionne toujours pas bien tes liens


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2021)

Jura : la Percée du vin jaune se réinvente pour 2021  

Ça va mieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jura : la Percée du vin jaune se réinvente pour 2021
> 
> Ça va mieux ?


Non


----------



## peyret (5 Février 2021)

Sur firefox.....




et si oui ....


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2021)

http://lyon.tribunal-administratif....omplexe-religieux-a-Saint-Pierre-de-Colombier


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça va mieux ?


Non  C'est la même chose !

Ton lien copié depuis googlenews

[URL='https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj8zNvnktPuAhUMuRoKHV2pCskQFjACegQIAhAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Ffrance3-regions.francetvinfo.fr%2Fbourgogne-franche-comte%2Fjura-percee-du-vin-jaune-se-reinvente-2021-1907196.html&usg=AOvVaw2SGsN_K3Xmju6qiztqGYlo']Jura : la Percée du vin jaune se réinvente pour 2021[/URL]

Le lien copié depuis la page redirigée

https//france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr/bourgogne-franche-comte/jura-percee-du-vin-jaune-se-reinvente-2021-1907196.html

Ça n'est pas gênant en soi de pointer vers un lien depuis un agrégateur de liens. C'est juste embêtant de rajouter un intermédiaire entre ici et la destination. C'est-à-dire, obliger les "cliqueurs" à repasser par "ton" google.
Mais pour toi, c'est une manipulation de moins lors du partage de liens.


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2021)

C'est pareil à la morgue. Ca doit être une marque de fabrique


----------



## boninmi (5 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais pour toi, c'est une manipulation de moins lors du partage de liens.


Pas vraiment ... @TimeCapsule est tout de même censé avoir consulté la page vers laquelle il renvoie ... Il lui suffit de cliquer sur l'URL dans son navigateur, le lien est automatiquement sélectionné, il suffit alors de le copier. Dans sa recherche google, je vois pas que cette copie soit plus simple, ou alors je comprends mal.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jura : la Percée du vin jaune se réinvente pour 2021
> 
> Ça va mieux ?


C'est pourtant simple


----------



## aCLR (5 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> TimeCapsule est tout de même censé avoir consulté la page vers laquelle il renvoie


Hop hop hop, je t'arrête de suite ! 

Admettons que je consulte une news et préfère la garder pour moi plutôt qu'elle profite aux copains – ce qui dans mon cas arrive souvent. L'opération inverse est également possible. Ne voulant consulter une news dans mon agrégateur, alors qu'elle peut être pertinente pour quelqu'un ici, je préfère la partager directement dans ce fil – même si cela perturbe le monde !



Romuald a dit:


> C'est pareil à la morgue. Ca doit être une marque de fabrique


Oui c'est pareil. Cependant, ici ou là-bas, ce n'est pas systématique.

Ça arrive qu'une info nous tombant sous le clic soit partagée depuis une redirection (ggl, fb, etc.)

(mais si cela vous chagrine tant que ça, faites comme moi, ne cliquez pas, ha ha ha)



Moonwalker a dit:


> Ces gens n’ont que la culture du fric.


Au rayon musique nous avons des gens qui, déjà bien malmenés par le P2P, se voient maintenant catalogués chez les spotify & co. Des plateformes de streaming rémunérant les artistes selon des barèmes maison du genre, 1,000,000 de lectures pour toucher 100 balles.

Au rayon cinéma nous avons des gens minés par le P2P. Ces producteur, réal', acteur, staff de plateau et j'en passe sont maintenant pressés par les margoulins du streaming illégal. Des sites où pour 15 balles tu as tous les "codes" des plateformes officielles.

Au rayon arts visuels nous avons des gens spoliés à tout bout de champ. Comme par exemple cette illustratrice qui a eu la "bonne" surprise de retrouver son motif sur les vêtements d'une grande marque. Et quand elle demanda dédommagement pour ses droits d'auteur bafoués, la marque lui répondit d'un : "compte tes followers puis les nôtres et regarde combien nous te faisons une fleur en utilisant ton travail. Te rémunérer d'un clic-droit, enregistrer sur le bureau, c'est le mieux que l'on puisse faire !"

Alors oui, ces gens n'ont que la culture du fric, mais il faut juste bien définir « ces gens » avant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Février 2021)

Provence : il devrait bientôt pleuvoir... du sable


----------



## aCLR (6 Février 2021)

Alors celle-là, je m'en remets pas !?  

Non seulement la NASA vient de découvrir une sorte de barrière dans la magnétosphère qui protègerait des décharges solaire. Mais en plus, ce bouclier tendrait à se renforcer avec l'activité humaine. Si ça n'est pas malheureux…
Plus on sera de fous et plus on sera _strong_ face au _sun_ !

Avec des news comme ça, on ne peut se dire qu'une chose, la dénatalité est remise à demain…


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Des sites où pour 15 balles tu as tous les "codes" des plateformes officielles.


Quoi ? Payer 15 balles un site qui me donnera tous les codes des autres sites ?
L'idée même de payer pour avoir un accès "gratuit" me foudroie.
Je préfère encore me passer de ce site et de tous les autres.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Provence : il devrait bientôt pleuvoir... du sable


Ah, le Sirocco.
Joie, bonheur et voitures dégueulasses.
J'aurais du m'en douter, ma femme est allé laver sa bagnole.
Quand je la vois revenir avec la voiture propre, je sais que le lendemain on ramasse.


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Au rayon musique nous avons des gens qui, déjà bien malmenés par le P2P, se voient maintenant catalogués chez les spotify & co. Des plateformes de streaming rémunérant les artistes selon des barèmes maison du genre, 1,000,000 de lectures pour toucher 100 balles.
> 
> Au rayon cinéma nous avons des gens minés par le P2P. Ces producteur, réal', acteur, staff de plateau et j'en passe sont maintenant pressés par les margoulins du streaming illégal. Des sites où pour 15 balles tu as tous les "codes" des plateformes officielles.
> 
> ...


Cépafo. Mais cela contredit-il le fait que la taxe a déjà été payée sur le produit neuf ? Les exemples que tu donnes devraient être réglés par la loi, mais c'est sur, c'est plus compliqué que d'instaurer une nouvelle taxe.


----------



## boninmi (6 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Hop hop hop, je t'arrête de suite !
> 
> Admettons que je consulte une news et préfère la garder pour moi plutôt qu'elle profite aux copains – ce qui dans mon cas arrive souvent. L'opération inverse est également possible. Ne voulant consulter une news dans mon agrégateur, alors qu'elle peut être pertinente pour quelqu'un ici, je préfère la partager directement dans ce fil – même si cela perturbe le monde !


Et lycée de Versailles ???
Je n'ai rien compris, mais ça ne fait rien ... 
Tu ne sais pas ce qu'il y a dans la news, mais tu te dépêches de la partager ? 
Bon, je sors.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2021)

De la neige jaune dans le Jura


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> De la neige jaune dans le Jura


C'est pour assortir au vin !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est pour assortir au vin !


Non L'or Suisse


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non L'or Suisse


Matérialisme affligeant !


----------



## aCLR (6 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> devraient être réglés par la loi


Hadopi ?!


(je suis déjà parti…)


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (je suis déjà parti…)


T'as intérêt . A ma connaissance Hadopi, non contente de ne servir à rien  ne s'occupe pas du streaming, légal ou pas .


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Février 2021)

Des hommes, des vrais. Vite !

De plus en plus sympa la Chine de l’oncle Xi… 

Plus drôle :









						Un raton laveur se glisse dans une voiture dans le parking et refuse d’en sortir en raison du mauvais temps – vidéo
					

Cela a pris une journée pour libérer –ou plutôt déloger- un raton laveur monté dans une voiture sur le parking d’un aéroport de Moscou. Il s’est abrité sous le capot et ne voulait pas partir.




					fr.sputniknews.com


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

Un portefeuille rendu à un américain 53 ans plus tard


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2021)

Un castor dans Lyon


----------



## Jura39 (8 Février 2021)

Un mois dans un chalet à La Clusaz pour  1 €​


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

Une femme gagne 300.000 puis. 200.000 Dollars à la loterie en deux jours


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une femme gagne 300.000 puis. 200.000 Dollars à la loterie en deux jours


"La joueuse a décidé de s’offrir une nouvelle voiture _et un voyage à Las Vegas_."
Combien tu paries qu'elle va tout paumer au casino ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2021)

Un club de foot oublie son arrière droit sur l'autoroute


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un club de foot oublie son arrière droit sur l'autoroute


Et encore là c'est rien.
Nous à Marseille ils ont visiblement oublié toute l'équipe sur une aire d'autoroute et depuis un sacré moment.
Alors forcément, quand tu en es réduit à faire jouer toute l'équipe d'entretien, tu prends des branlées.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Février 2021)

Elle se coiffe avec de la colle extra forte, Internet lui vient en aide
					

Une femme américaine qui s'était coiffée avec de la colle extra forte a appelé au secours les réseaux sociaux, levant plus de 15.000 dollars avant une...




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




... Il s'en est fallu d'un cheveu.


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Elle se coiffe avec de la colle extra forte, Internet lui vient en aide
> 
> 
> Une femme américaine qui s'était coiffée avec de la colle extra forte a appelé au secours les réseaux sociaux, levant plus de 15.000 dollars avant une...
> ...




"expliquant qu'étant à cours de son gel pour cheveux habituel, elle avait utilisé de la colle extra forte comme substitut, sous forme de spray."

Si il y avait un championnat d' idée à la con, elle ne serait pas loin de monter sur le podium
(en haut on metterait quand meme un authentique champion, le capitaine du Costa Concordia par exemple) (Idée lumineuse: faire une parade avec un bateau de croisière de plusieurs centaine de millions d'euros, plein de passagers, au plus près des rochers (pour pas dire "sur")


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

La fontaine fait trop de bruit , les habitants demandaient sa démolition


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La fontaine fait trop de bruit , les habitants demandaient sa démolition



« une fontaine construite en 2007 »

Ils auraient pu quand même prendre en compte le problème avant de la construire. 70 db ça tape sur le système à force, surtout s’il s’agit d’un endroit calme. À la fin on n’entend plus que cela.

L’illustration de l’article est un peu « faux cul » puisqu’elle montre une fontaine ancienne.

La vraie fontaine :








						Justice - La fontaine de Pougues-les-Eaux ne sera pas détruite : la justice a débouté les habitants gênés par le bruit
					

Construite en 2007 lors du réaménagement d'un quartier de Pougues-les-Eaux, une fontaine est la cible du courroux des riverains et l’ennemi de leurs oreilles depuis 2010. La justice vient de débouter les plaignants mais ordonne à la mairie d'en indemniser certains.




					www.lejdc.fr


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2021)

Je trouvais aussi la fontaine étrange dans l'article. Je ne comprenais pas comment elle pouvait faire autant de bruit et surtout avoir été construite en 2007.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L’illustration de l’article est un peu « faux cul » puisqu’elle montre une fontaine ancienne.


Les enfoi'és de journalistes du Progrès... Et en plus il prennent en exemple le coq Maurice !
La vraie fontaine à l'air d'être un monument à la gloire du plaisir du maire qui en a autorisé la construction 
J'ai vécu 12 mois au dessus (7m) d'une fontaine du type de la photo prétexte, son glou-glou m'aidait plutôt à m'endormir.
Mais celle que je vois c'est plutôt Versailles à Pougues-les-eaux...


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2021)

Pour zero Euro t'as plus rien !









						Insolite - Créé par un Auvergnat, le billet de zéro euro cartonne partout
					

Après avoir créé, en 1996, le concept des médailles souvenir, l'Auvergnat Richard Faille a lancé en 2015 son billet de zéro euro. Un vrai billet de banque qui fait fureur sur tous les sites touristiques du monde comme chez les collectionneurs, et qui a relancé une nouvelle success story !




					www.lepopulaire.fr


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

Une pièce de monnaie de 1800 ans retrouvée


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Pour zero Euro t'as plus rien !


Impressionnant, le monsieur a des idées de génie !
Je retiens trois choses :
Le refus de Disney qui est _une entreprise où le sexe, la violence… et l’argent sont bannis_. Lol mdr, comme dit mon gamin
La consécration puisqu'il y a des contrefaçons chinoises
Et la spéculation sur ebay, consécration numéro 2.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

L’atoll d’Anuanurunga, en Polynésie française, est actuellement proposé à la vente


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L’atoll d’Anuanurunga, en Polynésie française, est actuellement proposé à la vente


Et voir son capital réduit à zéro à cause de la montée des eaux...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

Le contenu de coffres-forts d'une banque aux enchères


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2021)

Le Dieu Poséidon est un singe;









						Tempête Justine. Le visage de Poséidon capturé par un photographe fait le buzz
					

Samedi dernier dans le Finistère, le photographe breton Mathieu Rivrin, 31 ans, a pris des clichés incroyables de la tempête Justine. D'un coup, le visage du dieu grec Poséidon a surgi des flots...




					www.lalsace.fr


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2021)

Bruxelles, un hôtel propose un dîner de Saint-Valentin garantie sans Covid


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2021)

Campagne électorale oblige : En Indre-et-Loire, la chasse autorisée en dehors des horaires de couvre-feu


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Campagne électorale oblige : En Indre-et-Loire, la chasse autorisée en dehors des horaires de couvre-feu


Chez nous, les chasseurs *importent* du petit gibier pour les lâcher en rase campagne ... Une véritable tuerie !!!! 
D'ailleurs, il y a une émission ce soir sur la rtbf qui traite de ce sujet ! 
Les salauds vont être de sortie !


----------



## aCLR (10 Février 2021)

Si quelqu'un vous court sur le haricot aujourd'hui, ne cherchez plus, c'est sa journée !


----------



## Gwen (10 Février 2021)

Je ne suis pas un chat. Mais en tout cas j’ai eu un gros fou rire en regardant la Vidéo.








						Un avocat coincé avec un filtre de chat sur Zoom en pleine audience
					

Un avocat texan a accidentellement rejoint une audience en vidéoconférence sous les traits d’un chaton aux grands yeux




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Petitpied (13 Février 2021)

I'm not a cat


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un chat. Mais en tout cas j’ai eu un gros fou rire en regardant la Vidéo.



C'est le truc le plus marrant que j'ai vu ces derniers mois !  
Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de visionner cette vidéo tous les jours et à chaque fois ... autant de plaisir !


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2021)

Petitpied a dit:


> I'm not a cat


On the Internet, nobody knows you're a dog​





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Internet%2C_nobody_knows_you're_a_dog


----------



## boninmi (13 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> On the Internet, nobody knows you're a dog​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais on peut être un chat sur Twitter


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Février 2021)

Le foot est mort ! Vive la voile !


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Mais on peut être un chat sur Twitter


J’adore la conclusion  : 


> Le secret de sa longévité ? "Il faut se souvenir que je vis ici en permanence, les politiques ne font que loger chez moi jusqu'à ce qu'ils soient virés", explique "Larry" à l'AFP, "ils se rendent comptent tôt ou tard que c'est moi qui dirige les lieux".


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2021)

Amusant... Ou pas : Assaut du Capitole : Trump acquitté par le Sénat après un procès historique ?* *


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Amusant... Ou pas : Assaut du Capitole : Trump acquitté par le Sénat après un procès historique ?**


Tout ça pour ça.


----------



## aCLR (14 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tout ça pour ça.


Un mauvais remake de _responsable mais pas coupable_ !


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2021)

Au rendez-vous des poch'trons : En Égypte, les vestiges de ce qui serait la plus ancienne brasserie au monde


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Au rendez-vous des poch'trons : En Égypte, les vestiges de ce qui serait la plus ancienne brasserie au monde


Bientôt ce sont nos bistrots qui seront aussi des vestiges.

RENDEZ-NOUS NOS BISTROTS !!!!


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2021)

Un chien hérite de 4 Millions d'Euros


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un chien hérite de 4 Millions d'Euros


Une discrimination inadmissible envers les chats !


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un chien hérite de 4 Millions d'Euros



Je me porte volontaire pour l'adopter !


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je me porte volontaire pour l'adopter !


En cas de besoin, je peux t'aider en acceptant une garde partagée.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En cas de besoin, je peux t'aider en acceptant une garde partagée.



Si je l'adopte, j'essaierai de lui apprendre à lire et surtout à écrire...  

Pour lui apprendre à son tour à rédiger un testament, par exemple !...


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Février 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si je l'adopte, j'essaierai de lui apprendre à lire et surtout à écrire...
> 
> Pour lui apprendre à son tour à rédiger un testament, par exemple !...


Étant donné que le pognon est placé, je ne suis pas sûr que celle qui garde le chien va tirer un énorme bénéfice de la situation.
Par contre, ça vaudrait peut-être le coup qu'elle fasse reproduire le clébard. Va savoir s'il n'y a pas moyen de continuer à profiter de la situation en gardant les rejetons héritiers du riche canidé à sa mort. Parce que le Lulu n'est pas éternel et il a déjà 8 ans.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2021)

Une guitare originale


----------



## patlek (17 Février 2021)

Moselle : il tabasse sa femme le soir de la Saint-Valentin et finit en prison
					

En Moselle, un homme de 40 ans a été condamné par le tribunal correctionnel de Thionville à 16 mois de prison, dont 12 avec sursis pour avoir tabassé sa femme le soir de la Saint-Valentin, dimanche 14 février.




					fr.news.yahoo.com
				




Le soir de la sSaint Valentin.. c' est scandaleux.

Il aurait put attendre le lendemain.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2021)

Y'en a qui vont être déçus : Dépistage du Covid-19 : un autotest urinaire interdit à la vente en France


----------



## Romuald (17 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Le soir de la sSaint Valentin.. c' est scandaleux.
> 
> Il aurait put attendre le lendemain.


[mode humour encore plus noir]
Ben non. qui aime bien châtie  bien
[/mode]


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Y'en a qui vont être déçus : Dépistage du Covid-19 : un autotest urinaire interdit à la vente en France


J'vais pisser ou alors ??


----------



## patlek (17 Février 2021)

On attend le test rectal .


Toum'aï a dit:


> Une guitare originale



ça me fait penser à ça:







Truc bien gore quand meme, issu de:


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2021)

Prix planchers pour les billets d'avion sur les vols nationaux  !!


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Février 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Prix planchers pour les billets d'avion sur les vols nationaux  !!


En national, tant qu'il ne me faudra pas plus de 15 minutes en bus pour aller prendre l'avion et pareil pour me rendre à destination à mon arrivée, je bouderai ce moyen de transport.
Même à 1€ le billet.
Alors ils peuvent le foutre à 350€, je continuerai à prendre le train (si seulement ils veulent bien cesser de détruire le transport ferroviaire).


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2021)

De tout de façon, tant qu’il sera moins cher (et souvent plus rapide) de prendre la voiture, je boycotterais le train et l’avion.
Fuck L’écologie quand mon porte monnaie ne suit plus.


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Fuck L’écologie quand mon porte monnaie ne suit plus.


 C’est tout le problème.


----------



## patlek (18 Février 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C’est tout le problème.



Ha... mais c' est fuck l' écologie quand le portefeuille suit.

Consommation de non essentiel, ecran plat géant, changement de mac régulier, changement de téléphone portable idem... voyage en (grosse) voiture en avion, etc... etc...

C' est fuck l'écologie tout le temps.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Truc bien gore quand meme, issu de:


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2021)

Dieu existe.


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dieu existe.


De la théorie à la pratique,


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dieu existe.


Exact : “C’est Allah qui m’a offert cette voiture. Allez, donne-moi les clés” ...


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Février 2021)

Ça devient un relais de Valeurs Actuelles ici ?


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Février 2021)

Pas que...  Enfin, c'est mon "Opinion"


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2021)

Et qu'est-ce qui vous empêche de poster des liens pointant _ailleurs_ ?

A. Le temps
B. L'argent
C. Le sexe
D. L'apéro


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2021)

E - Stéphanie de Monaco
F - Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## patlek (18 Février 2021)

Bon, on va pointer ailleurs....









						Saint-Abraham : Ils livrent du savon au lieu du cannabis, un des dealers condamné à huit mois ferme
					

Le tribunal de Vannes (Morbihan) a jugé trois jeunes hommes dans le cadre d'une affaire de trafic de stupéfiants. L'un d'eux a été condamné à 8 mois de prison ferme.




					actu.fr
				




Je trouve que 8 mois , pour une escroquerie pareille  (du savon!!!??? ESCROCS!!!!! VOLEURS!!!!!!) c' est pas cher payé!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Février 2021)

Papa ???  ...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Bon, on va pointer ailleurs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est tout de même une situation assez particulière.
Tomber pour avoir vendu du savon à la place d'un produit illicite.
Non mais tu vois le concept ?
(Sans compter que ça doit vachement impressionner les collègues de faire de la zonzon pour une savonnette).


----------



## patlek (19 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Non mais tu vois le concept ?



Ha mais ça veut dire qu'il y a encore des gens pour qui le mot "honneteté" a encore un sens!!

Et puis je voulais pointer ailleurs et mettre dans la lumière un journal injustement négligé!!!!
Et je tiens à féliciter "le Ploërmelais", un journal exemplaire!!!! 
"Le ploërmelais" qui est à Ploërmel; ce que le "Washington post" est à Washington et le New York Times à New York.
Bravo à l' équipe de journalistes d' investigation!!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ha mais ça veut dire qu'il y a encore des gens pour qui le mot "honneteté" a encore un sens!!


Je ne conteste pas. Ces types sont des escrocs, ils doivent être jugés en tant que tel.
Et à l'instant "t" c'était peut-être le seul biais pour les condamner.
Je serais tout de même curieux de connaitre le sentiment des enquêteurs.
Tu vois le topo ? Ils ont un plaignant qui dit s'être fait voler de l'argent et ils finissent avec un acheteur qui s'est fait entuber avec des présumés voleurs qui sont peut-être des dealers transformés en escrocs.
Et que dire du postulat de départ ? T'as un type qui veut acheter un produit illicite, qui se fait refourguer du savon et qui va porter plainte.
On nous mettrait ça dans un scénario qu'on se demanderait si on se moque pas de nous.
Moi j'te dis, ça me fout des étoiles plein la tête.


----------



## patlek (19 Février 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> T'as un type qui veut acheter un produit illicite, qui se fait refourguer du savon et qui va porter plainte.



un type... une victime!!!!

As tu déjà essayer de revendre des bouts de savon de 2 grammes pour 15 euros????

Mmmmmhhhhh??????

Voilà!!!!, c' est impossible!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2021)

patlek a dit:


> un type... une victime!!!!
> 
> As tu déjà essayer de revendre des bouts de savon de 2 grammes pour 15 euros????
> 
> ...


T’as pas le sens du commerce. Il faut revendre de « l’anti-covid » pas du savon.


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T’as pas le sens du commerce.


Voilà qui me permet de citer l'une des nombreuses sentences de ma grand-mère (j'aime à citer cette femme adorée).
"On n'a pas le sens des affaires dans la famille.
On vendrait des chapeaux, les enfants naitraient sans tête"


----------



## patlek (19 Février 2021)

Eux aussi, il faut les trainer en procès!!! non mais et puis quoi encore??? ne pas respecer le couvre feu!!!???????









						Nancy : les braqueurs se font arrêter pour non-respect du couvre-feu
					

Trois hommes ont tenté de dérober un coffre-fort près de Nancy. Leur fuite a pris fin à cause d’un contrôle de couvre-feu, rapporte France Bleu.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2021)

Les mystères du coffre caché depuis le XIXe siècle dans le socle d'une statue de Napoléon à Rouen


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2021)

Les Daft Punk annoncent leur séparation dans une vidéo explosive


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les Daft Punk annoncent leur séparation dans une vidéo explosive



Je viens de gaspiller 7,57 min de ma vie et je ne sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## boninmi (22 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les Daft Punk annoncent leur séparation dans une vidéo explosive


C'est qui ?


----------



## Berthold (22 Février 2021)

Kate.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2021)

En voiture , ils empruntent les pistes de ski


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2021)

Des poupées à habiller grandeur nature   








						Dans l'Eure, les mannequins d'Evelyne attirent la curiosité des automobilistes
					

À Bouquetot (Eure), Évelyne Sairaison expose trois mannequins dans la véranda de son habitation. À chaque saison, elle se plaît à les habiller de tenues diverses et variées.




					actu.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Des poupées à habiller grandeur nature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complètement dingue.
Totalement génial.


----------



## patlek (24 Février 2021)

Gironde. Loupiac : Le compteur Linky installé dans son dos, une habitante porte plainte contre Enedis
					

A Loupiac (Gironde), Sandrine Beaucousin, ne voulait pas du compteur Linky. Pourtant, en rentrant chez elle, il était installé dans son garage par son distributeur d'électricité.




					actu.fr
				





Et comment elle pourrait lire sa consommation??????


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2021)

Au boulot, les feignasses ! *Le nombre de naissances en France a chuté de 13% sur un an *

Ça se confirme, c'était mieux avant !


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Au boulot, les feignasses ! *Le nombre de naissances en France a chuté de 13% sur un an *
> 
> Ça se confirme, c'était mieux avant !



Avec des chiffres pareils, ça ne va être évident d'atteindre l'objectif de Véran de 70 000 personnes vaccinées en France avant septembre...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Février 2021)

C’est une très mauvaise nouvelle. Cela confirme que les perspectives économiques et sociales ne sont pas bonnes.


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Au boulot, les feignasses ! *Le nombre de naissances en France a chuté de 13% sur un an *
> 
> Ça se confirme, c'était mieux avant !


C'est une très bonne nouvelle, cela va soulager la planète pour les années à venir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C'est une très bonne nouvelle, cela va soulager la planète pour les années à venir.



À ceci près que le problème de surpopulation auquel tu fais allusion, ne concerne pas la France (parmi d'autres pays)...
C'est une bonne nouvelle uniquement pour les chantres de la décroissance dont on sait où ils se recrutent...


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À ceci près que le problème de surpopulation auquel tu fais allusion, ne concerne pas la France (parmi d'autres pays)...
> C'est une bonne nouvelle uniquement pour les chantres de la décroissance dont on sait où ils se recrutent...


Ceci étant, cette chute de natalité pour l'année 2020 ne concerne pas que la France. On peut donc considérer la remarque de *gwen* comme une bonne nouvelle pour les pays concernés !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2021)

C'est pas en restant sur le forum que nous allons améliorer cela


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Février 2021)




----------



## flotow (26 Février 2021)

Samantha Davis d’Initiatives Cœur fait un cœur sur l’eau avant d’arriver aux Sables d’Olonne
https://www.vendeeglobe.org/fr/actualites/22337/hello-sam


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Samantha Davis d’Initiatives Cœur fait un cœur sur l’eau avant d’arriver aux Sables d’Olonne
> https://www.vendeeglobe.org/fr/actualites/22337/hello-sam


Et elle était attendue !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2021)

En retard pour son vaccin Covid


----------



## Gwen (26 Février 2021)

Décès de Michel Frary qui élevait 70 cochons d'inde dans son jardin


----------



## Romuald (26 Février 2021)

Bientôt des sandales bling-bling, assorties aux bagages ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Février 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C'est une très bonne nouvelle, cela va soulager la planète pour les années à venir.


Je comprend mieux ta réaction, il y a plus important : *A Strasbourg, les écolos veulent remplacer le mot “nuisibles” ... *


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2021)

Oui. Réservons « nuisibles » aux écologistes.


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2021)

Vous êtes cons…


----------



## loustic (27 Février 2021)

Protégeons les insectes nuisibles et les microbes...

Chacun peut remarquer l'abondance des toiles d'araignées chez les écolos, etc.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Février 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Protégeons les insectes nuisibles et les microbes...
> 
> Chacun peut remarquer l'abondance des toiles d'araignées chez les écolos, etc.



Bah voui, il est évident que certains sont particulièrement hospitaliers, au point d'héberger des colonies d'araignées au plafond.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2021)

Il fuit à la nage pour éviter un contrôle après couvre-feu


----------



## patlek (27 Février 2021)

Ben tiens!!.. moi, a 18H je suis chez moi, pas envie de me faire attraper dans une rafle, et d' etre obligé de monter à l' arrière du camion baché.


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2021)

Elle roule à contresens sur l'autoroute pour ne pas payer


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Mars 2021)

C'est bien une pomme !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2021)

Isère : ils demandent une scie à leur voisin pour faire disparaître un corps


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Isère : ils demandent une scie à leur voisin pour faire disparaître un corps


Visiblement, le voisin n’était pas prêteur.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mars 2021)

Et maintenant le variant la mutation new-yorkaise. Vous allez voir qu'on va encore être nuls sur ce coup et être les derniers à avoir notre mutation à nous, tricolore, républicaine et tout et tout. La vraie qui se soigne au gros rouge et au calendos.

"Les chercheurs craignent un manque d'efficacité des vaccins et des traitements"
Ah bon ? Etonnant (et surtout quels traitements ? y'en n'a pas !). Faut bien faire peur avec quelque chose. Tant qu'elle ne nous rend pas _rose avec des étoiles vertes..._


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2021)

Bières et shots offerts aux jeunes qui se font vacciner


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2021)

Ceci n'est pas un spam (et moi un virus) :






À vos tampons, messieurs !


----------



## Gwen (2 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À vos tampons, messieurs !


Selon une personne intervenant sur BFM TV (c'est dire le niveau) que j'ai entendue pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, c'est pour ne pas blesser les personnes transgenres. Apparemment, un homme se faisant opérer développerait des règles. Il semblerait que la chirurgie fasse des miracles.


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Selon une personne intervenant sur BFM TV (c'est dire le niveau) que j'ai entendue pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, c'est pour ne pas blesser les personnes transgenres. Apparemment, un homme se faisant opérer développerait des règles. Il semblerait que la chirurgie fasse des miracles.


Le traitement hormonal, plus vraisemblablement .
Il y a eu un cas d'allaitement par un homme (pas transgenre d'ailleurs dans mon souvenir).


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Mars 2021)

Ça peut être aussi pour que l'étudiant en offre à sa (ses) copine(s) pour la St Valentin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mars 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ça peut être aussi pour que l'étudiant en offre à sa (ses) copine(s) pour la St Valentin.


Enfin !
Il reste tout de même quelques hommes galants !


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ceci n'est pas un spam (et moi un virus) :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 216921
> 
> À vos tampons, messieurs !





gwen a dit:


> Selon une personne intervenant sur BFM TV (c'est dire le niveau) que j'ai entendue pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, c'est pour ne pas blesser les personnes transgenres. Apparemment, un homme se faisant opérer développerait des règles. Il semblerait que la chirurgie fasse des miracles.


Mmmmh.
Et le fait que moi je sois blessé par l'écriture inclusive et la connerie inepte du titre de cet article ?
Tout le monde s'en fout ?
Par quel curieux hasard faudrait-il avoir plus d'égard avec les autres qu'avec moi ?
Et vous avez tous bien compris que je ne fais pas là une crise égocentrique.
Mais je m'aperçois qu'il est tard.
Je vais prendre mes cachets et au lit.

Mais avant ça : Cancel Culture (le pinacle de l'idéologie "faut pas blesser").
L'humanité ne sera heureuse que quand le dernier salopard sera pendu avec les tripes du dernier donneur de leçon.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> la connerie inepte du titre de cet article ?


Bon, il faudrait lire le papier afin de démêler pourquoi cette Alison emploie la forme inclusive… Mais on peut imaginer que les étudiants vivant en couple avec une personne du sexe opposé puissent eux aussi prétendre aux protections périodiques gratuites pour leur conjointe.


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Bon, il faudrait lire le papier afin de démêler pourquoi cette Alison emploie la forme inclusive… Mais on peut imaginer que les étudiants vivant en couple avec une personne du sexe opposé puissent eux aussi prétendre aux protections périodiques gratuites pour leur conjointe.


Tu sais voir le bon où je ne le vois pas.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2021)

Et deux ans plus tard...


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et deux ans plus tard...


Le traintrain quotidien en somme.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mars 2021)

Pauvre Hercule !




Il a fait confiance aux hommes ... La connerie, la cruauté et la lâcheté lui ont été fatales !  
Pendant un instant, j'ai pensé rejoindre les activistes "antispécistes" !
Toutefois, je me suis vite aperçu que le ratio de connards chez eux est aussi important que chez les chasseurs ...
Ce monde est irrémédiablement cruel ! ​


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pauvre Hercule !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 217105
> 
> ...


Voici qui résonne en moi.
L'essentiel de nos réunions familiales (à visées alcooliques sous couvert de fêter quelque chose) se déroulent dans un mas de la plaine de la Crau.
Faut aimer le rustique, il y a des chevaux, des chiens, des chats, des canards, des poules, des coqs et quelques chèvres.
Il y avait aussi un sanglier (dont j'ai totalement oublié le nom, car oui, il avait un petit nom). Si tous les animaux sont dans une liberté relative, le sanglier, lui, était dans une liberté absolue. Fallait voir l'énergumène se frotter aux jambes de tous, s'endormir sous les tables, renifler les enfants et attendre les caresses. Pas vindicatif pour deux sous, voir même franchement collant (quand c'est sur tes godasses qu'il avait décidé de s'endormir t'étais pas levé de table de si tôt).
Et puis vint le jour où une bande de foutre-culs est entrée sur la propriété, armes à la main.
Faut dire que c'est immense et pas clôturé (pas besoin, dis, qui a envie de venir se paumer là ?)
Je vois d'ici le tableau.
Le pépère qui va vers eux dans l'intention de soutirer quelques tapes sur le crin et l'un de ces sinistres connards épauler et tirer.
Le chasseur n'a jamais été retrouvé.
Et dans les bistrots du coin, pas un n'est venu s'enorgueillir d'une telle action d'éclat.
Alors, je ne dis pas qu'à chaque fois que nous retournons là-bas nous avons une pensée émue pour ce sanglier, mais indéniablement il manque quelqu'un.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2021)

Pas de bol


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Mars 2021)

Ou cette version ?
Quelle est la bonne ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Mars 2021)

Des seiches ont passé avec succès un test d'intelligence destiné aux enfants
					

Une étude montre que les seiches sont capables d'attendre pour obtenir une meilleure récompense. Le « contrôle de soi » n'existe pas chez toutes les espèces. Le « test du marshmallow » avait été imaginé en psychologie dans les années 1970 pour étudier les mécanismes de gratification. Il était...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Mars 2021)

Et ils n'ont pas besoin d'antisèche pour apprendre leur gammes.


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2021)

Pandémie ou pas, il faudra aussi prévoir des masques pour ça !









						L’affaiblissement du Gulf Stream et ses conséquences climatiques
					

Ce courant océanique, primordial pour nos climats tempérés, est en train de s'affaiblir et autres actualités scientifiques.




					www.franceculture.fr


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2021)

Quand les cons voleront, on ne manquera pas de chefs d'escadrille, hélas :









						Aux Pays-Bas, le choix d’une autrice blanche pour traduire la poète noire Amanda Gorman suscite la controverse
					

Le 26 février, l’écrivaine Marieke Lucas Rijneveld, désignée par l’éditeur néerlandais du poème prononcé lors de l’investiture de Joe Biden, renonçait sous la pression. Depuis, activistes et auteurs alimentent le débat : une personne blanche peut-elle retranscrire la voix d’une Afro-Américaine ?




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Quand les cons voleront, on ne manquera pas de chefs d'escadrille, hélas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doit-on comprendre qu'une personne lambda ne peut avoir que la sensibilité inhérente à son histoire, sa couleur de peau, ses accointances sexuelles et son rang social ?
Ainsi donc, l'être humain n'est pas capable d'apprendre de l'autre et n'a pas la réflexion nécessaire à l'apprentissage du monde extérieur à sa bulle ?
Triste planète.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Triste planète.


Non : le "nouveau monde"...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Non : le "nouveau monde"...


Seulement si on l’accepte.

Il faut appeler cela par son nom : racisme.


----------



## patlek (3 Mars 2021)

Ben moi, quand j' étais tout petit , meme pas 1 mètre de haut, chez ma grand mère, j" avais un canard: Saturnin!, Halala mon Saturnin!! il allait sur les genou de ma grand mère, et on le caressait... Il était gentil, mais gentil!!!!...

Et bien, il y a quelques années de celà, j' ai appris que Saturnin... Mon SATURNIN!!!!!.... et bien... comment dire... un tragique évènement lui est survenu!  pas accidentel du tout du tout!!!!... bon... l' horreur quoi!... dans l' assiette!!!!!!!! avec des pommes de terre!!!!!!!!! MON SATURNIN!!!!!!!


La prochaine fois, je vous parlerait d' Antoine, chez ma grand mère encore ... Il était gentil Antoine, avec ses immense oreilles de lapin.... Et bien figurez vous qu'il y a quelques années... Un destin tragique!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ben moi, quand j' étais tout petit , meme pas 1 mètre de haut, chez ma grand mère, j" avais un canard: Saturnin!, Halala mon Saturnin!! il allait sur les genou de ma grand mère, et on le caressait... Il était gentil, mais gentil!!!!...
> 
> Et bien, il y a quelques années de celà, j' ai appris que Saturnin... Mon SATURNIN!!!!!.... et bien... comment dire... un tragique évènement lui est survenu!  pas accidentel du tout du tout!!!!... bon... l' horreur quoi!... dans l' assiette!!!!!!!! avec des pommes de terre!!!!!!!!! MON SATURNIN!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



C’est l’histoire de patlek qui postait sur les forums MacGeneration depuis quelques années et puis… un destin tragique !


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> TimeCapsule a dit:
> 
> 
> > lamainfroide a dit:
> ...


Pour nommer _le nouveau monde_, lui-même interprétation de la _triste planète_ et coller au contenu de l'article, pourquoi pas !

Mais en tenant compte du reste de la réponse de notre _porc sain préféré_ et pour mon cas particulier, lorsqu'une connaissance m'interpelle d'un : _« tu n'peux pas comprendre, t'as pas de gosses ! »_ ça serait sympa de me trouver un autre déterminant. Je me vois mal rétorquer d'un : « t'es qu'un raciste ! » à mon interlocuteur.

Merci ^^


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour nommer _le nouveau monde_, lui-même interprétation de la _triste planète_ et coller au contenu de l'article, pourquoi pas !
> 
> Mais en tenant compte du reste de la réponse de notre _porc sain préféré_ et pour mon cas particulier, lorsqu'une connaissance m'interpelle d'un : _« tu n'peux pas comprendre, t'as pas de gosses ! »_ ça serait sympa de me trouver un autre déterminant. Je me vois mal rétorquer d'un : « t'es qu'un raciste ! » à mon interlocuteur.
> 
> Merci ^^


Chez nous on a le mot passe partout.
C'est une insulte mais pas vraiment une insulte. Tout dépend du ton.
Il suffit de rétorquer "Cono" en haussant un peu les sourcils et en dodelinant légèrement de la tête.
N'allez pas me sortir ça à un type ailleurs que dans le sud, hein.
Croyez mon expérience, il y a des régions où ça passe beaucoup moins bien.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut appeler cela par son nom : racisme.



Puisqu’il y en a qui semblent douter, qu’ils inversent la proposition.

Un écrivain noir ne peut pas traduire Victor Hugo. Une femme juive ne peut pas comprendre la poésie de Gérard de Nerval. Un homme blanc ne devrait pas organiser un festival de Jazz, en Suisse qui plus est. Un ou une asiatique ne devrait pas jouer la musique de Beethoven, Schubert, Ravel, Stockhausen.

Dédicace spéciale à un formidable professeur que j’ai connu trop brièvement : un homme noir ne devrait pas enseigner l’histoire grecque.

J’ai été élevé dans un monde, qu’on veut nous faire croire ancien, où les arts, la poésie, la musique, la littérature, la peinture s’adressaient à tous, au-delà des « races », des nationalités, et même des opinions politiques. L’art est destiné à toute l'humanité, il est ce qui nous rapproche, le pont et la clé entre les cultures, les sociétés, les croyances. Il nous apporte la compréhension diffuse de l’autre, de sa différence. De cette différence il fait une richesse et non plus un objet de défiance et de haine. C’est justement l’un des plus forts outils contre le racisme.

Je me demande d’ailleurs ce que pense l’auteur de cette polémique néerlandaise, si elle doit dorénavant inscrire en rouge sur la jaquette de ses livres « interdit aux blancs » ou « réservé aux noirs ». D’ailleurs, qu’est-ce qu’une jeune femme noire, poétesse, faisait à la prestation de serment d’un président, vieil homme politique blanc ? Il n'y a personne que cela a choqué ?

De même, il faut avoir un intellect assez limité pour amalgamer une campagne discriminatoire basée sur la couleur de peau avec des propos généraux sur fait d’avoir ou pas des enfants. Cela procède de la même veulerie morale que celui qui essaye de mettre sur un plan identique un hijab et le voile d’une mariée.

Puisqu’il faut rappeler les principes à certains épris étroits : toute discrimination basée sur la couleur de peau est du racisme. La couleur de la peau en question ne fait rien à l’affaire.

Le plus dramatique dans cette histoire, le plus affligeant, ce n’est pas stupidité, ni la duplicité, de ceux qui ont lancé cette polémique, ni l’aveuglement des lâches qui ne veulent surtout pas la voir pour ce qu’elle est, du racisme, mais bien que la traductrice prévue se soit désistée devant la charge des imbéciles relayée complaisamment pas la coterie des ignares.


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2021)

Je ne veux rien inverser *Moon*. Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis. Mon _merci_ était de trop… _Sorry buddy !_

Le _triste planète_ de *lamainfroide* allait franchement au-delà des frontières de l'article. Voilà pourquoi je me suis permis d'amalgamer ses mots ainsi. Je voulais élargir le débat sur le plan du _en général_ visant au final les mêmes réflexions extrémistes. J'ai fais un flan… Tant pis !


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mars 2021)

@Moonwalker : j'adhère totalement à tes propos.
Cependant, je pense que le message de @aCLR était fort à propos. Non pas pour argumenter sur le côté raciste de cette histoire, mais bel et bien pour étayer mon propos général. J'ose avouer d'ailleurs que c'est, hors tout, le premier exemple qui m'est venu à l'esprit "tu ne peux pas me comprendre, tu n'as pas de gosses", le genre de truc qui met fin au débat et t'exclut du champ. Procédé parfaitement malhonnête.
Ma foi en moi-même (et peut-être en l'être humain, puisqu'après tout je fais partie de cet ensemble) me fait penser que si je ne peux pas comprendre d'emblée une situation étrangère à ma condition, j'ai tout de même la capacité intellectuelle et morale de la comprendre.
Mais on ne va pas en faire un fromage car il semble que nous soyons, avec nos propres sensibilités, un peu tous d'accord au final.


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> @Moonwalker : j'adhère totalement à tes propos.
> J'ose avouer d'ailleurs que c'est, hors tout, le premier exemple qui m'est venu à l'esprit "tu ne peux pas me comprendre, tu n'as pas de gosses",


C'est comme ces gens qui, lorsque tu critique un film qu'ils aiment, te renvois un cinglant    : t'as déjà réalisé un film, non, alors cru ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.

C'est faire fit du travail de milliers d'universitaire qui étudient et analysent de nombreux sujet qu'ils ne pratique pas. C'est ça la force du cerveau humain : analyser des faits. Et peu importe la couleur de peau ou le vécu.

Sinon, très belle analyse de Moonwalker sur le sujet !


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C'est comme ces gens qui, lorsque tu critique un film qu'ils aiment, te renvois un cinglant : t'as déjà réalisé un film, non, alors cru ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.


Non. Pour moi c’est pire que cela.

J’ai été un peu véhément dans ma réaction et je vous prie de m’excuser si j’ai été injuste. (je l’ai sûrement été)

Si tu me dis dans une discussion : « Tu ne peux pas comprendre, t’as pas d’enfants » ou « t’as jamais été joueur de football professionnel, tu ne peux pas comprendre ». L’argument est spécieux, cela se veut définitif mais je peux toujours te répliquer : « Et bien, explique-moi ». Le fait même d’avoir des enfants ou pas peut n'être qu’épisodique. « Tu verras quand t’auras des gosses. » Combien de parents l’ont sorti à leurs enfants, presque comme une malédiction ?

Oui, avec ce genre d’arguments on pourrait dénier à n’importe qui la légitimité d’étudier n’importe quoi. Le procédé est malhonnête et dans une discussion sérieuse il ne mène pas loin.

Cette affaire est très différente car la couleur de peau est un facteur indélébile et imposé. Elle ne procède pas d’un choix de vie ou de profession.

La disqualification de Marieke Lucas Reijneveld ne repose pas ici sur une expérience vécue ou non. Elle repose toute entière sur son être. Sur ce qu’elle est ou désignée comme telle : blanche, non-noire. Avec la meilleure volonté du monde elle ne pourra jamais changer cela. C’est la seule chose qu’elle ne pourra pas modifier. Elle a changé son genre, mais sa peau, ses traits, elle ne peut pas les arracher.

L’article le précise, Marieke Lucas Rijneveld est littérairement qualifiée pour ce travail de traduction. Sa désignation a été favorablement accueillie par l’auteur et ses proches. Les arguments de ses détracteurs ne reposent que sur sa couleur de peau, quand bien même ils essayent de les déguiser sous des oripeaux pseudo-sociologiques, car ils ne peuvent dénoncer les manques d’un travail qui n’a pas été publié, ni même entamé.

Du fait de ses origines, de sa couleur de peau, de son être profond, des gens nient à un être humain sa faculté à l’empathie, sa capacité à comprendre l’autre. Les personnes qui n’ont pas d’empathie sont classées parmi les sociopathes. Bref, ils la traitent de monstre, parce qu’elle est blanche, comme d’autres la traitent de monstre parce que « transgenre ».

J’espère que Marieke Lucas Rijneveld est une personne psychologiquement solide, car ce qu’elle vient de se prendre sur la tronche est particulièrement violent.

En France, la polémique n’aura pas lieu puisque c’est la chanteuse belgo-congolaise Marie-Pierra Kakoma, qui porte le nom de scène _Lous and the Yakuza_, qui s’est vu confié ce travail. Un choix qui n’interroge personne.

Je ne connais pas Marie-Pierra Kamoka et je ne pense pas pouvoir juger de ses qualifications littéraires et linguistiques, mais en quoi serait-elle plus apte que Marieke Lucas Rijneveld à traduire le texte d’une jeune poétesse nord-américaine du Bronx ? (sous entendu aussi, en quoi le serait-elle moins ?) En lisant sa biographie, je ne vois pas bien. Pourtant les articles de presse nous le disent tous : elle est noire. Cela semble suffire à certains. Moi, ça me parait procéder du même traitement que celui réservé à l’autrice néerlandaise, c’est-à-dire qu'on la ramène à sa couleur de peau. Quelle démission de la pensée !

Cette nuit, j’étais en colère, je fulminai un peu inutilement sur mon clavier. Là, je suis simplement triste. Mais bon, vos réaction, à tous, me consolent déjà un peu. J’aurais tort de me prendre pour une lumière dans les ténèbres car il fait grand jour.


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cette nuit, j’étais en colère, je fulminai un peu inutilement sur mon clavier. Là, je suis simplement triste. Mais bon, vos réaction, à tous, me consolent déjà un peu. J’aurais tort de me prendre pour une lumière dans les ténèbres car il fait grand jour.


Alors musique !!!






​


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors musique !!!
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2021)

Je parlais des cons, mais d'accord dans ce cas pour parler de racisme.

Par contre je maintiens qu'on ne manquera pas de chefs d'escadrille : 








						"Surprenant", "pire que tout" : l’âge de Jodie Comer, actrice du prochain film de Ridley Scott, pose problème. Découvrez pourquoi
					

Alors qu'il s'apprête à réaliser un biopic, Kitbag, sur l'empereur français Napoléon avec Joaquin Phoenix dans le rôle star, le cinéaste Ridley Scott fait face à une vague de mécontentements après avoir annoncé le choix de son actrice principale. En effet, s'il a en tête Jodie Comer pour donner...




					www.programme-tv.net


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2021)

Bienvenue au club : En Norvège, les manchots papous aussi se font vacciner


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2021)




----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je parlais des cons, mais d'accord dans ce cas pour parler de racisme.
> 
> Par contre je maintiens qu'on ne manquera pas de chefs d'escadrille :
> 
> ...


Quoi ? Joaquin Phoenix dans le rôle de Napoléon ?
Cet acteur n'est même pas Corse, qu'est-ce qu'il peut y comprendre à Napo ?
Non là moi je dis : "Joker !"


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je parlais des cons, mais d'accord dans ce cas pour parler de racisme.
> 
> Par contre je maintiens qu'on ne manquera pas de chefs d'escadrille :
> 
> ...



C’est d’autant plus dommage qu’elle aurait fait une belle Marie-Louise. M’enfin, Ridley Scott est encore libre de faire ce qu’il veut. Alexandre Dumas en a fait de bien pires.


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2021)

Tout ça rappelle l'actrice israélienne choisie pour jouer la star des amazones chez DCcomics et comment un pan du web s'était agité d'une telle sélection…


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2021)

Elle découvre un appartement derrière son miroir


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2021)

Plusieurs mois pour comprendre que la semaine comportait 7 jours : Plus de 100 centres de vaccination ouverts tout le week-end en Île-de-France


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Mars 2021)

Un marathonien court dans Paris et dessine la carte de France avec son GPS


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2021)

Adidas va vendre des chaussures d'un mètre de long


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Adidas va vendre des chaussures d'un mètre de long


Bien pratique pour donner des coups de pied au c*l de ceux qui le méritent...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bien pratique pour donner des coups de pied au c*l de ceux qui le méritent...


Tu as des idées ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu as des idées ??


Par exemple à ceux qui, non contents de réaliser qu'une semaine compte 7 jours, découvrent soudain que l'Armée est dotée d'un SSA (Service de Santé des Armées) doté d'hôpitaux tout à fait capables de se mettre à vacciner...
Ce "nouveau monde" est formidable !


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mars 2021)

Probablement une épidémie d'ictus amnésique.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2021)

Une illusion d'optique


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une illusion d'optique


L'imagination des clandestins est sans limites !


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une illusion d'optique


Attendu dans le port de Falmouth, le cargo se sera finalement posé au Newquay Airport.
Max, le commandant de bord, répète à qui veut l'entendre qu'il est un homme libre.

PS : y en a même qui disent...


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2021)

Tout se perd, même les riches reviennent chercher leurs véhicules   :-(








						Monaco vide sa fourrière, des voitures aux enchères à partir de 30 euros
					

Comme chaque année, la Principauté de Monaco vide sa fourrière. Une vente aux enchères de véhicules saisis est ouverte à tous jusqu'au 19 mars. Et c'est en ligne que ça se passe.




					actu.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)

Moche et cher


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Moche et cher



Ça peut se discuter. Il y a quelque chose dans ce portrait. On peut estimer que 20 € est un peu mesquin comme estimation de base. On peut parfois trouver des trésors dans les greniers.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> On peut estimer que 20 € est un peu mesquin comme estimation de base


Certes, mais je pense que le vendeur n'en espérait pas tant quand même.
Et tant mieux pour lui


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Mars 2021)

IP 68+


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2021)

Plouf


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Plouf


Il ne risquaient pas un peu plus que seulement 135€ d'amende ?
C'est une vraie question.
Parce qu'en plus du non respect du couvre-feu et du défaut du port du masque, il y a au moins exhibitionnisme, baignade dans un lieu non autorisé et ivresse sur la voie publique (avec les températures qu'on se cogne, il faut être bourré pour se baquer, non ?).


----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2021)

*un don bienvenu d’un auteur n’ayant jamais visité cette cathédrale. *









						L'écrivain Ken Follett cède les droits d'auteur de son livre « Notre-Dame » pour rénover une cathédrale bretonne
					

L'écrivain Ken Follett a offert les droits d'auteur de son livre « Notre-Dame » à la Fondation du patrimoine. Ces 148 000 € serviront à rénover la cathédrale de Dol-de-Bretagne.




					actu.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Mars 2021)

Chien High Tech


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2021)

Tous les chiens ne se valent pas :  Les chiens de Biden renvoyés de la Maison-Blanche après un «incident de morsure»  

Il n'y a pas de commentaires sur leurs maîtres !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2021)

​Lola Bunny désexualisée dans Space Jam 2 ...  

A l'heure où nos enfants peuvent, en quelques clics de souris, tomber sur le plus infâme du web, on s'évertue à revisiter nos grands classiques au nom d'une certaine morale aseptisée et du politiquement correct ! 

Perso, je préfère voir Lola Bunny que des meurtres à répétition et des découpages en règle de cadavres dans les séries TV habituelles à l'entière disposition de notre progéniture !

Ce monde est en pleine déliquescence et ce n'est que le début !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2021)

Bruxelles : le plus long tunnel de Belgique prend le nom d’Annie Cordy


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bruxelles : le plus long tunnel de Belgique prend le nom d’Annie Cordy​


Décidément, vous ne comprendrez jamais rien à l'humour belge !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2021)

850 € pour regarder " Friends"


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> 850 € pour regarder " Friends"



Faut-il vraiment donner un prix à la souffrance ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2021)

La police américaine pourrait utiliser un éthylotest français


----------



## Gwen (10 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La police américaine pourrait utiliser un éthylotest français


Il serait temps, ils en sont encore à faire marcher les gens sur une ligne, le pouce sur le nez, pour voir s'il garde l'équilibre ou s'ils sont bourrés.


----------



## patlek (10 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> politiquement correct !​











						États-Unis : accusé de participer à la culture du viol, le personnage de Pépé le Putois est supprimé des productions Warner
					

Aux États-Unis, la Warner Bros a décidé de supprimer de son catalogue l'un des personnages créés en 1945 par le dessinateur Chuck Jones : Pépé le Putois. Désormais considéré comme un harceleur, Pépé le Putois n'apparaîtra pas dans le film "Space Jam 2" qui doit sortir l'été prochain.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




Alors, Pépé le putois, c' st un personnage marrant!!, c' est un "tombeur", sur de lui, mais qui a tous les coups se fait rattraper par un soucis... son odeur de putois.

Si on peut plus rigoler maintenant...


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2021)

Malraux avait dit : le XXI° siècle sera mystique ( et non 'sera religieux' comme on le lit toujours) ou ne sera pas.
Il s'est trompé, il est plutôt parti pour être très con.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mars 2021)

Au train où cela va, arrivé au terme de ma vie, je pourrai m’en aller sans aucun regret du monde que je quitterai.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2021)

L


Moonwalker a dit:


> Au train où cela va, arrivé au terme de ma vie, je pourrai m’en aller sans aucun regret du monde que je quitterai.


Je viendrai avec toi ! On prendra un ver ensemble !


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Mars 2021)

Des serveurs informatiques qui ont un peu chauffé...


----------



## boninmi (10 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Des serveurs informatiques qui ont un peu chauffé...


Beaucoup de sites étaient difficilement joignables chez moi, mais c'était avant 1 h du matin et sans doute lié à la réparation du centre Orange de Crest, qui a lui aussi subi un incendie intentionnel il y a quelques semaines . Quid de celui de OVH ?


----------



## boninmi (10 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Au train où cela va, arrivé au terme de ma vie, je pourrai m’en aller sans aucun regret du monde que je quitterai.


En tant que pharaon, tu devrais pouvoir te réincarner. Choisis bien ton nouvel avatar.


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mars 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> En tant que pharaon, tu devrais pouvoir te réincarner. Choisis bien ton nouvel avatar.



Ce n'est pas Pharaon mais le dieu Osiris, roi de l’au-delà et juge suprême des lois de Maât.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Mars 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> En tant que pharaon, tu devrais pouvoir te réincarner. Choisis bien ton nouvel avatar.


Lucky, Pistache, Doudou et Grigri : Vas-y Moon et viens nous rejoindre ! 






​


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2021)

Pour ne pas se faire(trop) enfumer :   Zéro mort, aucun cancer : le vrai bilan de l’accident nucléaire de Fukushima


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour ne pas se faire(trop) enfumer :   Zéro mort, aucun cancer : le vrai bilan de l’accident nucléaire de Fukushima


À ce propos, j'ai lu dans le rapport de l'ONU que l'augmentation alarmante des cas déclarés de cancers de la thyroïde chez les jeunes japonais de la région de Fukushima n'était pas due à l'accident nucléaire mais à l'amélioration des techniques de dépistage du cancer de la thyroïde.


----------



## boninmi (10 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas Pharaon mais le dieu Osiris, roi de l’au-delà et juge suprême des lois de Maât.


La gaffe !


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> La gaffe !


----------



## patlek (11 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 218177
> ​Lola Bunny désexualisée dans Space Jam 2 ...




Faut que je fasse une croix sur un retour de Jessica Rabbit, j' imagine...






Chanteuse de Blues qui reprend l' excellent "Why don't you do right ?" de Lil Green (1940)


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2021)

Je m'étais dit la même chose


----------



## patlek (11 Mars 2021)

Bah, tant qu'on aurat des westerns, des films policiers ou çà tue à tout bout de champs: çà ira.

(Parce que moi, il me faut ma dose de meurtres journalière. Je me met devant le poste TV, et je me détents... mais putain!!! tue le!!! TUE LE!!!!! ... wwwaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr... çà fait du bien... et il en a un qu'y s' enfuit!!!! TIRE!!!! TUE LE!!!!!! ... rraaaaaa... et lui; là, colle zy lui une balle dans la tete!!!! TUE LE!!!! TUE LE!!!!!!!

çà me détents les films à la TV


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2021)

* 
Le denim de  Nîmes semble avoir le vent en poupe !  * 

Simple coup de pub sur la base d'un jeu de mots facile?
Pas du tout. 
Au contraire, un retour aux sources. Le nom "denim" provient d'une "américanisation" de la désignation originale du fameux  * tissu "de Nîmes", tirant son nom de la ville où il a été inventé* . (Voir dans l'article le chapitre "Etymology and initial popularity").

Un peu de publicité pour  * 
leur site officiel* .  
Je n'ai jamais rien acheté chez eux, mais je n'exclue pas l'hypothèse pour l'avenir.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2021)

Ce soir je commence mon régime


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce soir je commence mon régime


Tu veux récupérer ta femme avec ou sans robe à fleurs ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu veux récupérer ta femme avec ou sans robe à fleurs ?


Bah non , en trouver une jeune


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

A qui le tour ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2021)

T'es repéré : Jura : cannabis, écouteurs, et flashé à 57 km/h sur sa trottinette électrique


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

Le nouveau prof de musique fait 1h30 de train et 2h15 de vélo pour venir travailler


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2021)

Une pièce en Or estimée entre 10 et 15 Millions de Dollars


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2021)

Le mystère du « premier ordinateur » vieux de 2 000 ans enfin percé...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2021)

La police allemande résout une affaire de 2012 grâce... à une saucisse 0

La prochaine fois, il utilisera une fourchette !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2021)

Message personnel...


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2021)

Ce qui me fait peur, c’est qu’il y a des @#% qui vont le croire.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le mystère du « premier ordinateur » vieux de 2 000 ans enfin percé...



Enfin ???

J’avais déjà vu il y a quelques années un documentaire sur le mécanisme d’Anticythère reconstitué.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2021)

Décapitée, la limace de mer peut faire repousser ses organes !
					

La limace de mer Elysia marginata est capable de régénérer tous ses organes clés comme le cœur à partir d’une simple tête. Du jamais vu dans le monde animal. Comment ce petit miracle est-il...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce qui me fait peur, c’est qu’il y a des @#% qui vont le croire.


Ah mais moi j'y crois. Il y a un moment où le lit tremble (ou autre support).


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ah mais moi j'y crois. Il y a un moment où le lit tremble (ou autre support).


Fais gaffe, c’est peut-être un début de Parkinson.


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce qui me fait peur, c’est qu’il y a des @#% qui vont le croire.


Je pense que même l'ayatollah croit ce qu'il dit. Cet obscurantisme me sidère et m'effraie en même temps.

Sinon, en Bretagne il n'y a plus de séisme à craindre.








						Un an de crise du Covid-19 : "le libertinage s'est évaporé dans la nature"
					

Plus aucune soirée libertine n'a été organisée depuis près d'un an à La Petite Cheminée, club libertin de Saint-Aubin-du-Pavail près de Rennes. Rencontre avec Gilles, le patron.




					actu.fr


----------



## patlek (13 Mars 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Décapitée, la limace de mer peut faire repousser ses organes !
> 
> 
> La limace de mer Elysia marginata est capable de régénérer tous ses organes clés comme le cœur à partir d’une simple tête. Du jamais vu dans le monde animal. Comment ce petit miracle est-il...
> ...



IL y a ça aussi









						Incroyable, cette méduse est immortelle ! - Ça m'intéresse
					

Existe-t-il des êtres immortels ? C’est le cas de cette méduse de 5 mm, Turritopsis nutricula, évoluant dans la mer des Caraïbes, le seul être connu capable de rajeunir. Lorsqu’un manque de nourriture ou une augmentation de la...




					www.caminteresse.fr


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2021)

Un sacrée chance


----------



## patlek (15 Mars 2021)

Nouveau truc...









						Annie Cordy décriée pour sa chanson «Chaud cacao», accusée d’être raciste (vidéo)
					

L’attribution du nom de la chanteuse au tunnel Léopold II à Bruxelles a réveillé le débat sur l’un de ses titres les plus emblématiques.




					soirmag.lesoir.be
				




A tout hasard, j' ai cherché les paroles:

Paroles de la chanson Cho Ka Ka O (Chaud Cacao) par Annie Cordy​ 
Dans l'île au soleil
Dans l'île aux merveilles
Y a des arbres en fleurs
Des dragons siffleurs
Et tous les enfants
Pour passer le temps
Chou pi ta pam comme des bambous
Des toumbas en chantant cet air là
Un deux trois

Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat
Si tu me donnes des noix de coco
Moi je te donne mes ananas
Cho Ka Ka O
Cho cho cho chocolat


Rikiki tes petits kiwis
Les babas de mes baobabs
Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat
Au bord de la plage
Y a des coquillages
Et des caïmans
Des serpents rampants
Du soir au matin
Dans tous les recoins
Les grands boas, les pandas
Les babouins les pingouins
Chantent tous ce refrain
Un deux trois quatre cinq :

Si tu vas là-bas
Un jour tu verras
Des crabes-tambours


Et des poissons-chats
Des orange-outan
Des singes poètes
Des kangourous, des hiboux
Et même des loups-garous
Pour chanter comme nous
Tous en chœur :

Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat
Si tu me donnes des noix de coco
Moi je te donne mes ananas
Cho Ka Ka O
Cho cho cho chocolat
Rikiki tes petits kiwis
Les babas de mes baobabs
Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat


Au bord de la plage
Y a des coquillages
Et des caïmans
Des serpents rampants
Du soir au matin
Dans tous les recoins
Les grands boas, les pandas
Les babouins les pingouins
Chantent tous ce refrain
Un deux trois quatre cinq :

Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat
Cho Ka Ka O
Cho chocolat.











						Paroles Cho Ka Ka O (Chaud Cacao) par Annie Cordy - Paroles.net (lyrics)
					






					www.paroles.net
				







et là... ??????????? (perplexité)


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2021)

Ikea invente la mode de demain  








						Ikea sort Fältmal, un coussin qui se transforme en couverture ou en manteau
					

L'enseigne suédoise Ikéa vient de sortir un objet trois en un pour le moins étonnant. Il s'agit d'un coussin qui peut se transformer en couverture ou en manteau.




					actu.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Nouveau truc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ben quand même "chou pi ta pam", si c'est pas du racisme, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.

Sans rire, est-ce qu'on va encore longtemps laisser le moindre connard souffrant du syndrome de persécution nous chier dans les bottes ?
Sans compter que j'accepte mal que quiconque s'en prenne à Annie Cordy.
C'était pas de la grande musique, mais elle a enchanté ma jeunesse.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ikea invente la mode de demain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça existe déjà en polaire et c'est fort agréable pour tirer au flanc sur le canapé.
Ikea n'a donc fait qu'une interprétation, dans un tissu qui doit être moins agréable que la polaire.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça existe déjà en polaire et c'est fort agréable pour tirer au flanc sur le canapé.
> Ikea n'a donc fait qu'une interprétation, dans un tissu qui doit être moins agréable que la polaire.


Je connais les versions en polaire, mais ce n'est pas du tout la même chose. Les versions polaires ne font ni coussin ni manteau.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2021)

La carte d’identité électronique, nouveau rempart contre les faussaires 

Z'auraient dû y incorporer la carte Vitale...


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Cho Ka Ka O


En fait, quand on regarde bien, ça parle de cul...


----------



## patlek (16 Mars 2021)

Les petits kiwis.... Les bouboules...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La carte d’identité électronique, nouveau rempart contre les faussaires
> 
> Z'auraient dû y incorporer la carte Vitale...


Valide que 10 Ans


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2021)

Recalé pour la 192 ème fois a son examen théorique du permis de conduire


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Valide que 10 Ans


Comme avant si tu sortais de nos frontières ! 

Désormais, ce sera ""in et out" !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comme avant si tu sortais de nos frontières !
> 
> Désormais, ce sera ""in et out" !


L'ancienne est valable 15 Ans il me semble !!


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je connais les versions en polaire, mais ce n'est pas du tout la même chose. Les versions polaires ne font ni coussin ni manteau.


Ça fait coussin, mais effectivement ça ne fait pas manteau.


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sans rire, est-ce qu'on va encore longtemps laisser le moindre connard souffrant du syndrome de persécution nous chier dans les bottes ?


Les prochains _foulés aux pieds_ sur la liste sont :

Philippe Lavil pour avoir chanté _il tape sur des bambous_, Carlos pour avoir interprété _Rosalie_, Jeanne Mas pour avoir chanté _en rouge et noir_, etc.

(ça me rappelle Di Rosa et sa fresque)

#monde2murde


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mars 2021)

On va dire que c'est pas elle qui a fait la faute...


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2021)

Il y a une superbe statue au musée d’Orsay : _la nature se dévoilant devant la science_. D’Ernest Barrias.








J’ai envie d’intituler le numéro de la femme Masiero : _l’inculture se dévoile à la sottise_. De l’art « conceptuel ».


----------



## Gwen (17 Mars 2021)

On ne peut plus rien écrire ou dessiner sans être taxé des pires pensées   :-(

« Niala » une cible parfaite pour les ayatollahs du politiquement correct…


----------



## Powerdom (17 Mars 2021)

Un artiste transforme les images pour les faire chanter. Celle de Georges Wâshington est particulièrement réussie


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> On ne peut plus rien écrire ou dessiner sans être taxé des pires pensées   :-(
> 
> « Niala » une cible parfaite pour les ayatollahs du politiquement correct…



J’aime bien le dessin, ça me rappelle Alexis. Le ton aussi.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2021)

Ils quittent le travail 2 minutes plus tôt et perdent 10% de salaire


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> On ne peut plus rien écrire ou dessiner sans être taxé des pires pensées   :-(
> 
> « Niala » une cible parfaite pour les ayatollahs du politiquement correct…


Je le veuuuuuux.


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Mars 2021)

Je crois que si pour les dessins c'était bien Alexis, les scénarios étaient de Lob qui pondit ça aussi  https://www.bedetheque.com/BD-Lob-de-la-jungle-20503.html mais participa à tant d'autres incongruités désopilantes !
(je peux vous vendre mon exemplaire, les enchères sont ouvertes !)


----------



## aCLR (17 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> (ça me rappelle Di Rosa et sa fresque)


Allez savoir pourquoi… Mon agrégateur de news m'a montré ceci quelques minutes après ma recherche du lien cité. Un clic et une lecture plus tard, le biais idéologique de certains contemporains me laissait une drôle d'impression. Certains ici en causeront mieux que moi, c'est sûr, n'empêche ça n'augure rien de bon…


Nouvoul a dit:


> (je peux vous vendre mon exemplaire, les enchères sont ouvertes !)


Il manque le lien ebay !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

Elle rend un livre 63 Ans plus tard


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2021)

L'ecstasy saisie par la police était en réalité de la poudre de fraises Tagada
					

Les forces de l'ordre avaient annoncé mercredi avoir mis la main sur 25 kilos de MDMA.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'ecstasy saisie par la police était en réalité de la poudre de fraises Tagada
> 
> 
> Les forces de l'ordre avaient annoncé mercredi avoir mis la main sur 25 kilos de MDMA.
> ...


@Moonwalker

C'est pas fait exprès ta signature ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> @Moonwalker
> 
> C'est pas fait exprès ta signature ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 220155



Tu as recopié sa signature, mais pas l'adresse url vers laquelle pointe son lien.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu as recopié sa signature, mais pas l'adresse url vers laquelle pointe son lien.


Non c'est bon il me semble ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non c'est bon il me semble ?



Ton lien pointe  * ici*.
Le sien pointe  * là*.


Mais ce n'est pas grave du tout, puisque justement Moonwalker nous aime tous !!!... 

Nous aussi, nous t'aimons, Moon...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mars 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Nous aussi, nous t'aimons, Moon...


Je ne me prononce pas


----------



## aCLR (19 Mars 2021)

_Vous avez demandé le support technique « alors que vous êtes en terrasse », ne quittez pas, un opérateur BBcode va vous répondre…_




Human-Fly a dit:


> Ton lien pointe  * ici*.


C'est normal… Sauf hébergée sur un serveur distant et insérée avec la balise [img][/img], une image hébergée sur le serveur des forums macgeneration et insérée dans une discussion avec la même balise pointera toujours vers le serveur en question.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Le sien pointe  * là*.


C'est normal… Contrairement à la première, cette zone cliquable est composée de signes typographiques. Pour faire de même avec une image, celle-ci doit obligatoirement être hébergée sur un serveur distant. Si l'image est hébergée sur le serveur des forums macgeneration, aucun lien ne pourra être masqué derrière celle-ci. La fonction _fullscreen_ adossée à l'affichage des images ne permet pas de procéder à l'insertion d'un second lien comme sur pour exemple présent en fin de message.
_
Merci d'avoir choisi les forums macgeneration pour soulever ce problème technique. Nous espérons que cette mise à jour résoudra vos trajets entre ici et là-bas ! N'oubliez pas de cliquer sur l'image présente en fin de message pour mettre en pratique cet ‘eastern egg’ du BBcode !




_


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2021)

J'ai rien compris, c'est trop conceptuel


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> _Vous avez demandé le support technique « alors que vous êtes en terrasse », ne quittez pas, un opérateur BBcode va vous répondre…_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Romuald a dit:


> J'ai rien compris, c'est trop conceptuel




Et encore, il ne s'agissait de combinaisons de balises hypertexte(s) en BB Code... 
Avec du HTML, ça aurait été le même genre, mais encore un peu plus compliqué !!!... 

Et si l'un de nous avait disposé d'une interface d'administration, imaginez du texte et des adresses url dans un enchevêtrement de balises HTML et de PHP, le tout expliqué par aCLR !!!... 


Ça fait peur, non ???...


----------



## boninmi (20 Mars 2021)

Ouf, le Vatican soutien les anticléricaux.
Mais ce n'est pas fini ... Ils ne lâchent rien.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mars 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ouf, le Vatican soutien les anticléricaux.
> Mais ce n'est pas fini ... Ils ne lâchent rien.



C’est plutôt Rome confirme la décision de l’évêque « considérant l'aspect démesuré du projet (3 500 places pour un coût de 18 millions d’euros) ».

Ben oui, mais ils sont déjà à plus de 2 000 péquins lors de leurs célébrations. C’est sûr qu’il ne doit pas voir ça tous les jours l’évêque.

Étrange quand même, à penser que le succès d’une congrégation de son diocèse l’emmerde. Ça ne serait pas la première fois, remarquez. Les évêques n’aiment pas tout ce qui fonctionne en dépit d’eux, que l’argent des fidèles ne passe pas d’abord par leurs comptes. Beaucoup voient cela comme un détournement.

Sur l’aspect environnemental je ne peux pas me prononcer. Un tribunal n’est pas chaud visiblement mais la décision sur le fond doit encore intervenir. Quant au préfet, c’est comme l’évêque, et puis, il suffit qu’il reçoive des consignes pour juguler les « dangereux » catholiques « séparatistes » pour changer d’avis.

À croire aussi que cela aurait fait moins de problème avec une mosquée, ou une congrégation d’Évangélistes, ne soyons pas mauvaise langue. Les mormons construisent à tout va, personne ne les emmerde trop. Ils construisent en ville, remarquez.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mars 2021)

Les chiens et les chats plus mauvais pour l'environnement que des grosses voitures


----------



## patlek (22 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les chiens et les chats plus mauvais pour l'environnement que des grosses voitures



Moi, je trouve toujours çà trés bien de pointer l' autre (En l'occurence, là, les chiens et chats), çà permet de se dédouaner à peu de frais. (Si on vcompare le bilan carbone d'un hmain , occidental par exemple, avec celui d'un chat ou d'un chien, j' ai de sérieux doute que les résultats soient en faveur de l' humain)

Les chiens et les chats, qui respire notre bon air et notre oxygène qu'elle est est à nous!!!!
Ils volent NOTRE oxygène!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mars 2021)

Paraît qu'un excès d'oxygène peut être très mauvais pour la santé... dans un sens, ces p'tites boules de poils te sauvent la vie. :^°


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Paraît qu'un excès d'oxygène peut être très mauvais pour la santé... dans un sens, ces p'tites boules de poils te sauvent la vie. :^°


Sauf si t’es allergique.


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je trouve toujours çà trés bien de pointer l' autre (En l'occurence, là, les chiens et chats), çà permet de se dédouaner à peu de frais. (Si on vcompare le bilan carbone d'un hmain , occidental par exemple, avec celui d'un chat ou d'un chien, j' ai de sérieux doute que les résultats soient en faveur de l' humain)


je n'ai pas trouvé la version française, mais ça résume bien la situation paradoxale


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sauf si t’es allergique.



Sélection naturelle.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mars 2021)

Il perd son ticket de loto à 1 millions de Dollars et le retrouve sur un parking


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2021)

« Manger du faux pour de vrai ! »

Je ne sais pas si c'est amusant…
N'empêche ça doit faire drôle !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Mars 2021)

L' A55 Bloquée à Marseille à cause de bouteilles de Pastis


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L' A55 Bloquée à Marseille à cause de bouteilles de Pastis



À défaut d’une sardine dans le vieux port...


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2021)

J'espère qu'il avait prévu une crémation  








						Un corbillard prend feu sur le périphérique à Paris : la circulation coupée
					

Mercredi 24 mars 2021, la circulation est coupée sur le périphérique intérieur à Paris suite à un incendie survenu en début d'après-midi au niveau de la porte de Montreuil.




					actu.fr


----------



## patlek (26 Mars 2021)

Attention...!!!


Arachnophobe, ne jette surtout pas (SURTOUT PAS!!!) un oeil sur le lien ci dessous... (évite)

(Si par malheur tu cliques (Zebig, fuis ce post!!!) Ne lance pas la vidéo!!!!)



			https://twitter.com/PacifiqueInfo/status/1374833445021573128
		


En tout cas, l' Australie , çà a disparut de la carte du monde...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> (Si par malheur tu cliques (Zebig, fuis ce post!!!) Ne lance pas la vidéo!!!!)


 ... Euh Pat ! Pas de grand matin s'il te plaît !!! 
OK, j'ai été désensibilisé aux arachnides l'année dernière, mais là, mes limites sont dépassées ... Même mes poilus sont traumatisés !


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Attention...!!!
> 
> 
> Arachnophobe, ne jette surtout pas (SURTOUT PAS!!!) un oeil sur le lien ci dessous... (évite)



J'aime beaucoup les araignées, j'en ai une grosse à la maison, en liberté, mais là, il y a des limites.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pas de grand matin s'il te plaît !!!


----------



## aCLR (26 Mars 2021)

gwen a dit:


> j'en ai une grosse à la maison


Vantard ! 

_Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai bien pu foutre de cette bombe insecticide ?!_


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Le premier aéroport pour voitures volante va ouvrir au Royaume-Uni


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Les gendarmes poussent sa voiture


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2021)

Les liens en bas de pages valent le coup d'oeil également :

Une 4L qui s'est vue poussé des ailes mais son conducteur a perdu son permis au passage    








						Flashé à 141 km/h avec sa vieille 4L trafiquée sur une route de la Creuse
					

Le conducteur voulait participer au célèbre rallye 4L Trophy




					www.20minutes.fr
				




Le bien nommé radar de Cronenbourg a du trop siphonné de bibine apparement   








						Un radar « fou » flashe tous les automobilistes sur l'A35 à Strasbourg
					

Le radar sur l'A35 à Strasbourg flashait tout le monde




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Elle porte plainte pour vol de sa voiture , mais elle avait juste oublié sa place de stationnement


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Mars 2021)

Et la police qui en une semaine n'a pas retrouvé la voiture a fait preuve d'une diligence et d'une perspicacité redoutables !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2021)

Il se passe quelque chose au LHC (malheureusement j'ai pas l'article entier).


----------



## nicomarcos (26 Mars 2021)

Mélusine vends sa Clio !


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il se passe quelque chose au LHC (malheureusement j'ai pas l'article entier).


Pour faire court, la désintégration des quarks bottom est censée, d'après le modèle standard, donner des électrons, des muons et des tauons en proportions equivalentes. Or l'expérience du CERN a donné plus (15%) d'électrons que prévu.
Hypothèse 1 : erreur d'interprétation, de mesure, biais quelconque dans l'expérience (se rappeler les neutrinos qui était censés être allé plus vite que la lumière).
Hypothèse 2 : le modèle standard est incomplet, il faut soit imaginer une nouvelle particule, soit une cinquième force fondamentale. Et la, on remet une thune dans le bastringue de la physique fondamentale qu'on croyait bouclé depuis la découverte du boson de Higgs.

N'empêche, c'est passionnant.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2021)

« La chasse est ouverte » : ce résultat peut-il bousculer le Modèle standard de la physique ?
					

Les physiciens du CERN ont obtenu des résultats dont la mesure suggère une cassure dans l'universalité des saveurs leptoniques. Bien que le niveau de confiance ne soit pas assez important pour constituer une preuve, l'excitation scientifique est présente, les implications sur le Modèle standard...




					www.numerama.com
				




... au cas ou.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Il reçoit son salaire en pièces de 1 Centime


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2021)

Le Katar augmente le salaire horaire minimum...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mars 2021)

Un site pour dessiner votre iceberg et tenter de le faire flotter


----------



## boninmi (26 Mars 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour faire court, la désintégration des quarks bottom est censée, d'après le modèle standard, donner des électrons, des muons et des tauons en proportions equivalentes. Or l'expérience du CERN a donné plus (15%) d'électrons que prévu.
> Hypothèse 1 : erreur d'interprétation, de mesure, biais quelconque dans l'expérience (se rappeler les neutrinos qui était censés être allé plus vite que la lumière).
> Hypothèse 2 : le modèle standard est incomplet, il faut soit imaginer une nouvelle particule, soit une cinquième force fondamentale. Et la, on remet une thune dans le bastringue de la physique fondamentale qu'on croyait bouclé depuis la découverte du boson de Higgs.
> 
> N'empêche, c'est passionnant.


Personnellement, je ne comprends pas que les physiciens s'accrochent à un modèle asymétrique (la matière a "éliminé" l'antimatière). Mon esprit de mathématicien me pousse à dire qu'un tel modèle ne peut pas être valide, qu'il doit exister autant de matière que d'antimatière, dans des espaces distincts (le choc est fatal), mais interagissant nécessairement, "oubli" qui pourrait expliquer des observations éventuellement discordantes par rapport au modèle "standard". Mais, bon ... mon copain astrophysicien de l'académie des sciences n'y croit pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2021)

Une traduction de L'Enfer de Dante, amputée de son allusion à Mahomet, fait polémique
					

Cette version du texte en néerlandais a été pensée pour «ne pas blesser inutilement». Le style a été adapté pour être plus accessible, notamment auprès des jeunes et quelques coupes ont été faites.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




La connerie est inépuisable.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La connerie est inépuisable.


A qui le dis-tu ! Surtout si on lit le dernier paragraphe de l'article. Et cette excuse alakon "pensé pour être plus accessible aux jeunes lecteurs", qui a déjà amené à réécrire la comtesse de Ségur. Mais merdre, faites un peu confiance à ces jeunes et arrêtez de penser à leur place !


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Un petit village Espagnol à vendre pour une somme modique


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Mars 2021)

Suite...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Il abandonne son employé sur l'autoroute


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Suite...


Ils ont bien vérifié que c'était des vrais téléphones et pas des playmobil™ ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Il construit des maisons en bois pour enfants


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2021)

La crise des conteneurs fait planer le risque d'une pénurie de papier toilette


----------



## patlek (27 Mars 2021)

On risque d' en chier!!!


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2021)

Il vole un aspirateur et oublie sa voiture sur les lieus de son vol


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il vole un aspirateur et oublie sa voiture sur les lieus de son vol


Normal : aspirateur dernier cri, 4 places, électrique et conduite assistée


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2021)

Ceci n'est pas un avion belge : Etats-Unis : un avion de combat F-35 se tire dessus en plein vol 
Ce genre de mésaventure s'est déjà produit sur d'autres appareils !
Information plus précise : Un F-35B de l’US Marine Corps sérieusement endommagé lors d’un tir avec sa nacelle « canon »
Au passage, qualifier de "multirôle" (RT) un engin ne comportant nativement d'un canon, il faut oser !


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Mars 2021)

Pour améliorer les fins de mois : Petite révolution en vue dans le monde de la gastronomie L’Institut national de recherche pour l’agriculture, l’alimentation et l’environnement a découvert comment cultiver la truffe la plus rare au monde.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour améliorer les fins de mois : Petite révolution en vue dans le monde de la gastronomie L’Institut national de recherche pour l’agriculture, l’alimentation et l’environnement a découvert comment cultiver la truffe la plus rare au monde.


Je dirais bien quelque chose, mais ce serait uniquement pour ramener ma truffe.

Ok, je sors.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ceci n'est pas un avion belge : Etats-Unis : un avion de combat F-35 se tire dessus en plein vol


 ... Mais ceux-ci étaient bien belges ! ... 

... Et pouf, le F-16 ...

J'adore la remarque : "Un armurier tire d'un F-16 sur un autre F-16 *sans le faire exprès* !"


----------



## Jura39 (28 Mars 2021)

Elle vole le camion des pompiers pour s'évader de sa maison de retraite


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle vole le camion des pompiers pour s'évader de sa maison de retraite


J'adore.
Détermination, impertinence.
J'aime moins dans l'article "La sexagénaire, aussi alerte que déterminée..."
Franchement, comme si les gens de 65 ans étaient tellement vieux que ce serait étonnant qu'ils soient encore alertes (et déterminés).


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ceci n'est pas un avion belge : Etats-Unis : un avion de combat F-35 se tire dessus en plein vol
> Ce genre de mésaventure s'est déjà produit sur d'autres appareils !
> Information plus précise : Un F-35B de l’US Marine Corps sérieusement endommagé lors d’un tir avec sa nacelle « canon »
> Au passage, qualifier de "multirôle" (RT) un engin ne comportant nativement d'un canon, il faut oser !



Je vais finir par croire qu’il y a un problème avec le F35…    (ironie inside)


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2021)

Enfin, déblocage du papier toilette (On a eut peur !!)









						Canal de Suez paralysé : le porte-conteneur remis à flot, le trafic reprend
					

#International : SORTIE DE CRISE - Après avoir été bloqué pendant presque une semaine, le porte-conteneur Ever Given de 400 mètres de long a été remis flot ce lundi, selon l'Autorité du Canal de Suez.




					www.lci.fr
				




Ils ont interrogé le capitaine : "Je comprend pas, je ne sais pas ce qui s' est passé, j' ai de l' expérience des gros bateaux, autrefois, je travaillais dans les bateaux de croisières, j' étais le capitaine d' un gros navire; le Costa Concordia...


----------



## patlek (30 Mars 2021)

Je roupille, je fais doublon


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2021)

À Oxford, des cours de musique classique jugés «colonialistes»  Une réflexion est en cours pour faire évoluer les programmes, selon le Telegraph. Entre autres préconisations, certains cours sur Schubert ou Guillaume de Machaut pourraient être supprimés au profit de leçons de musique africaine ou de musique populaire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Mars 2021)

Walking Dead ... En vrai !!!!! 

Tidju !!!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2021)

Rigolo : 
Pornichet. «Tringa» : le bateau tout terrain 

Innovation : le bateau tout-terrain sur Orange VidéosVideo-streaming-OrangeIl y a 1 jour


----------



## patlek (30 Mars 2021)

J' ai des doutes que çà aille sur les routes.

Je préfere la voiture amphibie, qui elle va sur les routes;


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mars 2021)

666 paires de baskets « sataniques »


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai des doutes que çà aille sur les routes.
> 
> Je préfere la voiture amphibie, qui elle va sur les routes;


L'engin est homologué par les Mines pour la circulation routière.
Et pour la pêche et la balade en mer, c'est quand même mieux !


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'engin est homologué par les Mines pour la circulation routière.



15 Km/h, tu vas pas sur autoroute. 

çà doit avoir la réglementation d'un tracteur.


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Mars 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je préfère la voiture amphibie, qui elle va sur les routes


J'ai déjà vu passer un rallye de ce type de voitures, une trentaine, beaucoup d'anglais. Et ça roule à plus de 15 km/h...
Il prenaient les routes et les canaux pendant une semaine.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Avril 2021)

Pr. Didier Raoult. La variante africaine.









						Didier Raoult fait Commandeur de l'Ordre national du Lion par le président du Sénégal
					

En visite au Sénégal dans le cadre de ses recherches épidémiologiques, le professeur Didier Raoult a été fait Commandeur de l'Ordre national du Lion par le président sénégalais Macky Sall. Une «grande fierté» pour cet épidémiologiste né à Dakar.




					francais.rt.com


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Avril 2021)

Des chercheurs ont découvert un anticorps qui régénère les dents
					

Des scientifiques japonais ont réussi à régénérer des dents chez la souris grâce à un anticorps monoclonal. Comment cela fonctionne-t-il ?




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2021)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai des doutes que çà aille sur les routes.
> 
> Je préfere la voiture amphibie, qui elle va sur les routes;


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Avril 2021)

@ flotow C'est à Saint-Vast-la-Hougue, je l'ai pris A/R pour l'île de Tatihou... C'est là que j'ai rencontré ma copine


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @ flotow C'est à Saint-Vast-la-Hougue, je l'ai pris A/R pour l'île de Tatihou... C'est là que j'ai rencontré ma copine


Les sirènes ont de ces subterfuges pour arriver à leurs fins...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2021)

Attaque d'une pieuvre


----------



## Gwen (1 Avril 2021)

La petite Miracle a bien méritée son nouveau nom.


			https://www.ouest-france.fr/region-occitanie/toulouse-31000/pres-de-toulouse-une-chatte-secourue-apres-trois-mois-enfermee-sans-eau-ni-nourriture-7210399


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @ flotow C'est à Saint-Vast-la-Hougue, je l'ai pris A/R pour l'île de Tatihou... C'est là que j'ai rencontré ma copine


Je sais, j’ai tapé “bateau tatihou” 
La vraie Normandie, si @patlek et @aCLR passent par ici


----------



## Jura39 (1 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Je sais, j’ai tapé “bateau tatihou”
> La vraie Normandie, si @patlek et @aCLR passent par ici


 Patlek est Normand ??


----------



## flotow (1 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Patlek est Normand ??


Non, il est breton, enfin, au moins en Bretagne. Un voisin sans Mont Saint Michel


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Avril 2021)

Scènes de guerilla à Bruxelles !

Encore une fois (c'est chaque semaine maintenant !) grosse fiesta regroupant des milliers de personnes organisée dans le bois de la Cambre à Bruxelles - la police a sorti le gros matos et a chargé les fêtards !

Lucky et Pistache : Il y avait même des chiens policiers !  ... 

J'ai le sentiment que tout cela va finir très mal ! Malheureusement !

Perso, j'ai un sentiment mitigé : d'un côté, les jeunes qui veulent faire la fête et de l'autre côté la police chargée de faire respecter l'ordre et les mesures sanitaires ! Qui a raison ou tort ?

Le reproche que je fais aux "jeunes", c'est à chaque fois qu'une telle fête est organisée, le bois de la Cambre est transformé en une décharge à ciel ouvert avec des tonnes de déchets et de détritus avec en plus le manque de respect pour ce lieu dédié à de calmes promenades en famille et pour les services chargés de nettoyer leurs "merdes" !

Triste et dangereuse période !


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Scènes de guerilla à Bruxelles !
> 
> Encore une fois (c'est chaque semaine maintenant !) grosse fiesta regroupant des milliers de personnes organisée dans le bois de la Cambre à Bruxelles - la police a sorti le gros matos et a chargé les fêtards !
> 
> ...


Mon petit doigt me dit que l'on risque fort de voir fleurir ce genre de scène un peu partout.
La majorité des gens que je côtoie en ont marre de cette situation qui s'éternise et aimeraient, de temps en temps, pouvoir se retrouver à l'air libre au milieu des autres. Sans avoir à regarder "l'autre" comme un potentiel danger.
En revanche, effectivement, ce besoin de se sentir humain parmi les humains n'est pas une excuse pour dégueulasser l'endroit où l'on se trouve.
Cela fait partie des chantiers en cours : continuer à inculquer aux gens que c'est possible d'avoir toujours sur soi un sac dans lequel tu mets tes déchets, même si on a l'air con à se trimballer une poubelle partout. Parce qu'après tout on n'a pas l'air moins con à sortir dans la rue avec un survêtement (quand c'est pas pour faire du sport - spéciale dédicace à ceux qui décrochent le pompon avec le masque sur le nez, le pantalon de survet et la poubelle à la main).
Désolé, j'ai détourné le débat vers ce qui m'exaspère le plus (les mecs en survet), mais vous avez compris le concept.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2021)

Ni robots, ni êtres vivants, les xénobots 2.0 peuvent s'auto-guérir en 5 minutes
					

Créés à partir de cellules de grenouilles, les xénobots ne sont ni des robots, ni des organismes vivants, mais plutôt des machines vivantes. Elles ont été présentées en janvier 2020, et leurs créateurs viennent de publier, fin mars 2021, leurs nouveaux développements sur ce projet. « C’est de...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## boninmi (2 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ni robots, ni êtres vivants, les xénobots 2.0 peuvent s'auto-guérir en 5 minutes
> 
> 
> Créés à partir de cellules de grenouilles, les xénobots ne sont ni des robots, ni des organismes vivants, mais plutôt des machines vivantes. Elles ont été présentées en janvier 2020, et leurs créateurs viennent de publier, fin mars 2021, leurs nouveaux développements sur ce projet. « C’est de...
> ...


Passionnant ... et en même temps inquiétant, voire angoissant ...
Que risque-t-on de pouvoir faire avec de telles structures ?


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2021)

Difficile à dire, mais les perspectives sont vertigineuses... à l'image du CRISPR-Cas9.









						Qu’est-ce que CRISPR, le « ciseau génétique » à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains ?
					

Que signifie exactement CRISPR, et qui a découvert CRISPR-Cas9 ? Cette technique de modification génétique est présentée comme révolutionnaire : comment fonctionne-t-elle ? Elle soulève également d'inévitables enjeux éthiques. Numerama fait le point. Son nom sonne un peu comme une biscotte...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Avril 2021)

Chauffe, Marcel ! Chauffe !









						Vesoul: deux pompiers pyromanes en garde à vue
					

Deux pompiers volontaires ont été placés en garde à vue vendredi 2 avril, soupçonnés d'avoir volontairement mis le feu à treize bâtiments agricoles...




					www.lefigaro.fr
				





Quand je lis le nom de cette ville, je ne peux m’empêcher :


----------



## Jura39 (5 Avril 2021)

"Bande de Lâches" 

Actualités  amusantes ?


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> "Bande de Lâches"
> 
> Actualités  amusantes ?


Actualités amusantes ?
Évidemment que non.
La notoriété des victimes aura permis de mettre en lumière ce mode opératoire.
Le chiffre le plus récent que j'ai pu trouver en 10 minutes de navigation sur le web date de 2017 et fait état de quelque chose comme 3400 cambriolages avec agression sur les occupants en une année.
Pendant que les Tapie se faisaient tabasser, il y avait 8 couples (ou personnes seules) d'un certain âge qui subissaient la même chose.
C'est terrifiant ou je suis trop émotif ?
J'ai mes deux vieux tous seuls dans leur baraque en ce moment, je suis censé bien dormir ?
J'te jure, tout ça me fout vraiment les glandes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est terrifiant ou je suis trop émotif ?


Je te comprends ! Surtout que personne n'est à l'abri de ce genre d'événement !

Jusqu'à présent je n'ai jamais été cambriolé, ni agressé et je n'ai jamais pris de dispositions particulières pour me protéger (pas de système d'alarme ni de serrures sophistiquées, simplement des précautions de bon sens !).

Mais j'ai la chance d'habiter dans un quartier très tranquille bardé de caméras de surveillance, à 100 m d'un commissariat de police ... ceci expliquant probablement cela ! 

Et puis, n'oublions pas que j'ai mes "poilus de garde" ... Il me suffit de les observer ... Si je les vois s'enfuir à pattes raccourcies, c'est qu'une agression se prépare !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Avril 2021)

Il conçoit une Nintendo Switch de 30 Kg


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2021)

L'hydrogène vert va devenir moins cher que ses concurrents fossiles


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'hydrogène vert va devenir moins cher que ses concurrents fossiles


Compte dessus et bois de l’eau lourde.

D’ailleurs :
"L'expert prévient toutefois que ce verdissement de l'hydrogène aura besoin d'un «soutien continu des gouvernements» pour en arriver là."


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> «soutien continu des gouvernements» pour en arriver là."


Voudrais-tu dire que ce qu'on essaie de nous vendre comme écologique, renouvelable, responsable et durable coûterait en réalité beaucoup plus cher qu'on nous le dit ?


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voudrais-tu dire que ce qu'on essaie de nous vendre comme écologique, renouvelable, responsable et durable coûterait en réalité beaucoup plus cher qu'on nous le dit ?


Crois-tu qu’ils soient aussi tordus ?

Là, le monsieur de Blomberg (comme par hasard) nous dit que si on veut de l’énergie verte pas cher, il faudra payer beaucoup avant.

En conclusion, collectivisation des coûts (recherche & développement) et privatisation des bénéfices. Un grand classique de l’escroquerie des financements publics ces dernières années.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Crois-tu qu’ils soient aussi tordus ?


Ils le sont bien plus que tu l'imagines !


Moonwalker a dit:


> En conclusion, collectivisation des coûts (recherche & développement) et privatisation des bénéfices. Un grand classique de l’escroquerie des financements publics ces dernières années.


Légende urbaine qui arrange bien les politiques de tous bords : si, en effet, les investissements sont financés par les consommateurs (TVA) et les 46% des français qui payent des impôts directs, pour les bénéfices c'est une toute autre affaire : La richesse créée par les entreprises du CAC 40. 
Qui se goinfre, au final (surtout si l'on oublie pas que les actionnaires repayent des impôts sur leur dividendes) ?

À ce niveau, certains discours sont une pure escroquerie morale.

Et les bénéfices "immatériels" (politiques) ils vont profiter à qui ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qui se goinfre, au final


Kate ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Avril 2021)

Un robot Franco-Belge qui marche sur l'eau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2021)

Lu ce matin sur Gentside ... 

_Une nouvelle vidéo capturée par le groupe audiovisuel NHK dévoile des images inédites de l’épave d’un *sous-main* géant japonais disparu durant la Seconde Guerre mondiale et découvert en décembre 2013. _

Désolé, mais ça m'a fait rigoler !


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2021)

Si encore le bureau où il était posé, voir la main en question était présente, ça aurait pu être encore plus amusant  

Belle trouvaille The Big.


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2021)

Vous reprendrez bien une louche de surveillance ?








						Paris pousse le Conseil d’Etat à défier la justice européenne sur les données de connexion
					

La juridiction administrative doit se prononcer courant avril sur la conservation généralisée des traces des communications numériques laissées par l’ensemble de la population.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous reprendrez bien une louche de surveillance ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En l'occurence, une petite cuillère tout au plus : "réservé aux abonnés" !


----------



## Romuald (8 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En l'occurence, une petite cuillère tout au plus : "réservé aux abonnés" !


Je ne suis pas abonné et j'ai pu en lire assez pour avoir envie de poster le lien


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2021)

*Vaccin anti-sida*? 
Les recherches avancent, grâce aux travaux sur l'ARN Messager. 
Et c'est Moderna qui semble le plus en avance dans ce domaine.


----------



## boninmi (8 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Lu ce matin sur Gentside ...
> 
> _Une nouvelle vidéo capturée par le groupe audiovisuel NHK dévoile des images inédites de l’épave d’un *sous-main* géant japonais disparu durant la Seconde Guerre mondiale et découvert en décembre 2013. _
> 
> Désolé, mais ça m'a fait rigoler !


A envoyer au Canard Enchainé, ils ont une rubrique pour ça ...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En l'occurence, une petite cuillère tout au plus : "réservé aux abonnés" !


L'article de Next INpact sur le sujet... au cas ou.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2021)

Interdit de cracher à Lunel


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Interdit de cracher à Lunel


« On est tous en chaussures, on marche dans la rue, on croise le crachat d’un impoli et on rentre chez soi… Peut-être le virus collé aux semelles, explique Pierre Soujol (sans étiquette). J’estime qu’en cette période, il était important de rappeler cette règle sur notre ville. »
Peut-être qu'il est plus important de rappeler que : Non, il n'est pas utile de lécher ses semelles une fois chez soi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Non, il n'est pas utile de lécher ses semelles une fois chez soi.


 ... Et quid des lèche-culs ????? ...


----------



## Berthold (8 Avril 2021)

Pour mémoire, il est interdit de cracher sur la voie publique depuis le décret du 22 mars 1942 (oui oui, sous Vichy. À l'époque c'est la tuberculose qui faisait peur. Entre autre.). Il a été modifié en 1992 mais pas encore abrogé pour ce que j'en sais.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2021)

J'en ai connu un, il crachait à chaque pas.
Un jour je l'ai appelé la locomotive.
Ça lui a pas plu, il a voulu m'agresser...
Je lui ai mis un pain.
Il est tombé dans son crachat...
Quand je le recroisais, je ne l'ai plus jamais revu cracher...

PS : En chine, c'est assez traditionnel de cracher par terre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je lui ai mis un pain.
> Il est tombé dans son crachat...


 ... C'est très "visuel" ... J'imagine bien la scène ! 
En plus, s'il s'était servi de ton "pain" pour se faire un canard avec son crachat ... Le sublime n'eut pas été loin !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2021)

J'adore cette expression : "mettre un pain" !  

La seule fois où j'ai "mis un pain" à quelqu'un en rue c'était à un gars qui m'avait demandé une cigarette et qui, pour me remercier m'avait dit : "Merci connard !" ... Pas de chance pour lui, à la réception du "pain" sa tête a valdingué sur le mur de façade, ce qui m'a laissé un peu de temps pour lui faire bouffer la clope ! 

C'était il y a quelques années déjà ... la maîtrise du "pain" demande vitesse, force et précision ... En conséquence, et si c'était à refaire aujourd'hui, je crois que je m'abstiendrais ! Courageux, mais pas téméraire !


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'était il y a quelques années déjà ... la maîtrise du "pain" demande vitesse, force et précision


J'avais une vingtaine d'années, à l'époque on m'appelait "frappe qu'un coup".
Y avait intérêt, sinon après je ne savais plus quoi faire...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'avais une vingtaine d'années, à l'époque on m'appelait "frappe qu'un coup".
> Y avait intérêt, sinon après je ne savais plus quoi faire...


Ça vaut mieux que "tire qu'un coup" ! 

OK, je sors...​


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> J'avais une vingtaine d'années, à l'époque on m'appelait "frappe qu'un coup".
> Y avait intérêt, sinon après je ne savais plus quoi faire...


Frappe qu'un coup, c'était une expression de mon grand-père.
Tu viens de me replonger en enfance.
Du coup anecdote.
Pendant plusieurs années, mes grands-parents m'ont gardé.
Un jour que j'étais en train de me plaindre à ma grand-mère d'un type qui n'arrêtait pas de m'emmerder à l'école, mon grand père débarque.

Tu vas arrêter de te laisser emmerder par ce petit con, la prochaine fois tu lui tires une grande mornifle dans sa tronche
ben oui mais, et si lui y m'en tire une ?
T'attends pas qu'il t'en mette une, tu lui tires une mornifle et tu te barres en courant.
J'ai jamais eu à courir, du jour au lendemain le pénible m'a lâché la grappe, il avait trouvé une autre cible.


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'était il y a quelques années déjà ... la maîtrise du "pain" demande vitesse, force et précision ... En conséquence, et si c'était à refaire aujourd'hui, je crois que je m'abstiendrais ! Courageux, mais pas téméraire !


T'as perdu la frite ?! 

(désolé)


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2021)

Espagne: arrêté pour conduite à contresens avec un cadavre pour copilote


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Espagne: arrêté pour conduite à contresens avec un cadavre pour copilote



La place du mort... logique. :^°


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2021)

Quartier de Paris recherche deux fontaines disparues depuis sept ans : style Art Déco, 10 tonnes chacune
					

Retirées provisoirement le temps d’effectuer des travaux, deux énormes fontaines de la porte de la Chapelle, dans le 18e arrondissement, sont aujourd’hui introuvables.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Consulté, Blanquer croit savoir qu'elles ont fondu dans l'incendie d'OVH suite à une cyberattaque.


----------



## boninmi (9 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Espagne: arrêté pour conduite à contresens avec un cadavre pour copilote


Je connais quelqu'un qui a ramené comme ça d'Italie sa mère décédée, mais sans rouler à contresens.


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2021)

Notre Dame : charpente similaire mais pas identique
"Pour autant, le projet ne vise pas à réaliser un pur fac-similé de l’ouvrage disparu. Fidèle au dessin médiéval, il restitue les seules réparations pertinentes sur les plans structurel ou patrimonial."


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je connais quelqu'un qui a ramené comme ça d'Italie sa mère décédée, mais sans rouler à contresens.


Et la maman portait un masque.


----------



## boninmi (9 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et la maman portait un masque.


Non, elle était supposée dormir ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Notre Dame : charpente similaire mais pas identique
> "Pour autant, le projet ne vise pas à réaliser un pur fac-similé de l’ouvrage disparu. Fidèle au dessin médiéval, il restitue les seules réparations pertinentes sur les plans structurel ou patrimonial."


Évidemment, certains trouvent à redire : Pétition : Non à l'abattage de chênes centenaires  
Probablement ceux qui détestent les arbres morts...


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Notre Dame : charpente similaire mais pas identique
> "Pour autant, le projet ne vise pas à réaliser un pur fac-similé de l’ouvrage disparu. Fidèle au dessin médiéval, il restitue les seules réparations pertinentes sur les plans structurel ou patrimonial."


D'un côté t'as ceux qui vont gueuler parce que ça ne sera pas refait à l'identique.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Évidemment, certains trouvent à redire : Pétition : Non à l'abattage de chênes centenaires
> Probablement ceux qui détestent les arbres morts...


Et de l'autre t'as déjà ceux qui gueulent parce qu'on va utiliser les mêmes matériaux.
Pour faire chier le monde, dans tous les cas, y a du client.
Pour ma part, je me pose plusieurs questions.
Après avoir subit ce qu'il a subit, ce vieux bâtiment pourra-t-il supporter une telle charpente tout en bois ?
Tu vois pas le traumatisme si la cathédrale venait à s'écrouler ?
En même temps, si cette charpente était en métal, serait-elle moins lourde ?

Au passage, je note dans la pétition ceci :"Quelle utilité _(de refaire la charpente presque à l'identique avec du chêne*) _pour une structure qui par définition sera cachée par la couverture et visible uniquement par quelques privilégiés ?"
Tu parles d'un argument. C'est sûr que les mecs vont se dire "ah ben oui, on est cons, ça se verra pas, pas la peine qu'on se casse la nénette à faire joli avec du bois, aller on s'en fout, on va utiliser de la récup et tant pis si c'est moche"
Alors non c'est pas bien de couper des arbres, on est d'accord, m'enfin que les gars aiguisent un peu leurs arguments.
Jusqu'à cette phrase, j'y ai cru à leur discours et puis vlan, il y avait une merde sur le trottoir et j'ai glissé dessus.

* en italique, c'est moi qui rajoute pour rendre la phrase plus claire


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2021)

C’est pas plus moche si c’est en métal, comme à Chartres, ou en béton, comme à Reims. C’est juste différent, et d’un style plus moderne (style hangar a dirigeable).
L’avantage, c’est qu’avec l’une ou l’autre de ces techniques, le risque que la charpente prenne feu est bien plus limité, ce qui n’est pas un inconvénient.
Se promener sous des chênes en forêt est aussi agréable que de les couper, les mettre sous une chape de plomb et se retrouver avec des zones nues en forêt.

Même si c’est effectivement chouette d’avoir quelque chose de semblable à ce qu’il y avait avant, ça sera forcément une construction moderne, pour lequel le Bois sera peut être même coupé avec des machines de précisions. Dans ce cas, du béton ou du bois, c’est tout aussi moderne et plus économe en resources.

Je ne savais même pas que le démontage avançait, et que ça venait même d’être terminé avant de lire l’article.


----------



## patlek (10 Avril 2021)

On pourrait tout reconstruire en trompe-l'oeil.

Exemple, les murs en polystyrene peint, que tu serais bluffé que ce serait pas du granit. Et la charpente, idem, avec une magnifique peinture imitation bois.
(Sans compter, gain significatif qui fait pencher la balance vers le gros bénef; en cas d' incendie, tu pleures moins (mais çà pu pluss)


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En même temps, si cette charpente était en métal, serait-elle moins lourde ?



Certainement. On sais faire des métaux très légers et plus résistants que le bois. Et dotés de propriété plastiques bien plus intéressantes.



flotow a dit:


> les mettre sous une chape de plomb



Ils n’en parlent pas du plomb, les défenseurs de « l’authentique ». Étrange...

La charpente de la cathédrale de Paris était son trésor pas parce qu’elle était en bois, mais du fait que certains de ces bois dataient du IXe au XIIe siècle.

Pour moi, la démarche « authentique » est d’utiliser les meilleurs matériaux possibles. C’est ce qui se faisait au Moyen-Âges. La préservation du bâtiment devrait être le principal souci. Le bois a faillit. Il faillira encore. Il a été démontré que les toitures à armatures en métal, Chartres, Metz, n’ont plus jamais eu de problèmes d’incendie.

Ce qui me dégoûte dans toute cette histoire, c’est que Philippe Villeneuve soit toujours aux commandes. Il pourtant fait la preuve de sa catastrophique incompétence à protéger Nôtre-Dame. Ce type devrait être mis en examen, au minimum congédié depuis longtemps.

Ces gens maintenus en place par leur capacité à lécher le cul du « maître » ou de ses valets après avoir démontré leur incurie voire leur malfaisance est symptomatique du pouvoir macronien . Autre exemple, Jérôme Salomon est toujours directeur général de la Santé (sic).

Mêmes causes, mêmes effets.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2021)

Notre-Dame de Paris : pourquoi l'Ordre des architectes privilégie une charpente en bois ?
					

Le bois sera-t-il utilisé pour reconstruire la charpente de Notre-Dame de Paris ? Lors d'une audition à l'Assemblée nationale, le vice-président du conseil national de l'Ordre des architectes a...




					www.futura-sciences.com
				




Ça date un peu... mais bon.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> c'est pas bien de couper des arbres


Ce n'est pas bien de ne pas replanter les arbres sciés mais sinon couper du bois c'est bien !

Je n'ai pas lu l'article mais ce que l'on peut reprocher aux forêts de culture, c-à-d les parcelles plantées pour l'exploitation du bois, peu importe la destination, c'est le manque de diversité – et là ça rejoint peut-être l'article – de la part des exploitants. Défaut logique du fait que ces gens doivent bouffer jusqu'à la récolte. Et contrairement aux paysans, un arbre ne se coupe pas tous les ans. Donc on délaisse les espèces au ratio pousse/rentabilité en défaveur du porte-feuilles. Sans compter la transparence parfois discutable des labels "coupe durable" ou le projet de démantèlement de l'ONF du président Macron datant de 2019 – mais le covid a peut-être mis un frein au truc ou juste posé un voile dessus.

Bref… C'est bien de couper des arbres !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce n'est pas bien de ne pas replanter les arbres sciés mais sinon couper du bois c'est bien !
> 
> Je n'ai pas lu l'article mais ce que l'on peut reprocher aux forêts de culture, c-à-d les parcelles plantées pour l'exploitation du bois, peu importe la destination, c'est le manque de diversité – et là ça rejoint peut-être l'article – de la part des exploitants.
> Bref… C'est bien de couper des arbres !


De plus, ces forêts "de rendement" ont pour inconvénient leur fragilité : sensibilité aux parasites du fait de la monoculture, ainsi qu'une moindre résistance aux tempêtes car tous les arbres ont la même résistance. Et on retrouve les mêmes inconvénients en cas de sécheresse ou de montée des températures.
Certains on bien trouvé un moyen de parer à ces défauts tout en augmentant la biodiversité tant pour la faune que pour la flore : « Nous allons créer une forêt primaire en ...


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Certains on bien trouvé un moyen de parer à ces défauts tout en augmentant la biodiversité tant pour la faune que pour la flore : « Nous allons créer une forêt primaire en ...


Bravo à lui ! Mais entre un projet de 600 ans et des politiques qui ne voient pas plus loin que la prochaine élection, je lui souhaite bien du courage.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2021)

Le varan fait ses courses


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Notre-Dame de Paris : pourquoi l'Ordre des architectes privilégie une charpente en bois ?
> 
> 
> Le bois sera-t-il utilisé pour reconstruire la charpente de Notre-Dame de Paris ? Lors d'une audition à l'Assemblée nationale, le vice-président du conseil national de l'Ordre des architectes a...
> ...



C’est surtout très con. Rarement lu autant d’âneries.

« le bois stocke le carbone »

Une fois coupé, il ne stocke plus grand chose à part les termites.

« Si l'ouvrage avait été en acier, il n'y aurait plus eu de cathédrale. Même avec toutes les protections, vu le brasier… Le fer tient une demi-heure, une heure, et après il se tord, il tire sur les parois et il fait tout écrouler. »

Déjà, en acier, de feu il n’y avait pas.

Pour le tordre il faudrait un tel brasier que rien n’aurait survécu, acier ou pas. L’échafaudage métallique a plutôt bien résisté.

Quant au reste de ces élucubrations, il suffit d’aller voir Chartres, Reims, Metz et Nantes. Pas souvenir qu’elles se soient écroulées.


----------



## patlek (10 Avril 2021)

Sur les charpentes acier, les charpentes acier ont une faiblesse, en cas d' incendie, l' acier est un excellent conducteur de chaleur (au contraire du bois) et donc, si un feu est localisé a un endroit, la chaleur du feu se répand dans la structure, et les qualités de réqsistance des matériaux de l'acier se dégrade assez vite (Alors que le bois conserve ses qualités de résistance des matériaux, par contre , s'il brule, s' est la section de bois qui diminue au fur et a mesure que çà brule)

MAis sinon, c est exact qu'aumoins l'acier ne fournit pas de "carburant"


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2021)

Pourquoi pas faire du neuf ?
Ou pas.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est surtout très con. Rarement lu autant d’âneries.
> 
> « le bois stocke le carbone »
> 
> ...











						Couper plus d'arbres pour lutter contre les changements climatiques ? Oui, mais...
					

Les coupes d'arbres peuvent permettre de lutter contre les changements climatiques. À la condition que les forêts soient aménagées de façon durable et qu'on tienne compte de leur biodiversité.




					theconversation.com


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2021)

Elle coupe le pénis de son amant


----------



## boninmi (10 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle coupe le pénis de son amant


Beuuuuuuurrrrk ...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Couper plus d'arbres pour lutter contre les changements climatiques ? Oui, mais...
> 
> 
> Les coupes d'arbres peuvent permettre de lutter contre les changements climatiques. À la condition que les forêts soient aménagées de façon durable et qu'on tienne compte de leur biodiversité.
> ...


La France et le Canada ça n’est pas tout-à-fait la même problématique concernant la forêt.

Les chênes qu’ils vont couper pour N.-D. auraient de toute façon été coupés pour l’industrie du bois. La demande est forte, notamment à cause les achats chinois. La forêt française est une forêt artificielle plantée à des fins d’exploitation, pas de conservation stérile.

Je maintiens qu’ils s’agit d’un argument spécieux. Quand la cathédrale brûle le carbon soi-disant emprisonné s’évade. Mais bon, aujourd’hui, il suffit de tourner un truc autour du « réchauffement climatique » pour que tout le monde disent amen sans réfléchir.



patlek a dit:


> Sur les charpentes acier, les charpentes acier ont une faiblesse, en cas d' incendie, l' acier est un excellent conducteur de chaleur (au contraire du bois) et donc, si un feu est localisé a un endroit, la chaleur du feu se répand dans la structure, et les qualités de résistance des matériaux de l'acier se dégrade assez vite (Alors que le bois conserve ses qualités de résistance des matériaux, par contre , s'il brule, s' est la section de bois qui diminue au fur et a mesure que çà brule)



On a tous vu comment la charpente de N.-D. a bien résisté aux flammes…  

On a rarement vu une charpente métallique partir en combustion spontanée.

Les charpentes en bois ont vocation à finir en fumée. Les services de conservation du patrimoine ont démontré leur incapacité à protéger celle de Nôtre-Dame. Quelques soient les mesures de sécurité prisent, elles ne résistent pas longtemps au relâchement, au laisser-aller, aux interventions politiques, aux exceptions temporaires qui deviennent définitives, à l’incompétence crasse.

Conclusion : reconstruisons en bois. Et en plomb tant qu’à faire, parce que tout le monde a raffolé des poussières de plomb dans la ville.

Ça me rappelle le grand incendie d’Ank-Morpok dans _La Huitième couleur_ de Terry Pratchett. La ville fut reconstruite nous dit-il avec les matériaux traditionnels : bois et goudron.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Avril 2021)

Ce que j'crois, c'est que le monument est tellement sacralisé que personne n'a voulu le touché de peur d'une volée de bois vert comme jamais, du coup c'est le statu quo qui a prévalu pour les travaux de restauration. Et tous les arguments sont bon à prendre pour le justifier... Quand on repense aux réactions suscitées lorsque le Président avait évoqué un _« geste architectural »_ pour sa reconstruction, ça n'a rien d'étonnant au final.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2021)

Actualité pas amusante du tout !  

Tous les jours, des français viennent se faire euthanasier en Belgique !!!!!

J'avoue qu'on préfèrerait mille fois partager une bonne gueuze et une excellente frites/fricadelle avec nos amis français plutôt qu'une euthanasie ! ... triste !

Euthanasie en Belgique !


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ce que j'crois, c'est que le monument est tellement sacralisé que personne n'a voulu le touché de peur d'une volée de bois vert comme jamais, du coup c'est le statu quo qui a prévalu pour les travaux de restauration. Et tous les arguments sont bon à prendre pour le justifier... Quand on repense aux réactions suscitées lorsque le Président avait évoqué un _« geste architectural »_ pour sa reconstruction, ça n'a rien d'étonnant au final.


Entièrement d'accord. Sauf qu'entre la disparition des peintures d'origine et la restauration de Viollet-Leduc, sans parler de tout ce qui s'est passé en 800 ans, je pense qu'à part les murs elle n'a plus grand chose à voir avec celle de départ.
Une occasion ratée...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Actualité pas amusante du tout !
> 
> Tous les jours, des français viennent se faire euthanasier en Belgique !!!!!
> 
> ...



Mort aux cons !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2021)

Première naissance au monde s'un bébé pourvu de trois pénis


----------



## Neyres (12 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Première naissance au monde s'un bébé pourvu de trois pénis


Et combien de mains ?


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle coupe le pénis de son amant





Jura39 a dit:


> Première naissance au monde s'un bébé pourvu de trois pénis


On est devenu spécialiste en kiki dans le Jura ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> On est devenu spécialiste en kiki dans le Jura ?



Ils ont longtemps été réputés pour leurs pipes.


----------



## boninmi (12 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils ont longtemps été réputés pour leurs pipes.


Ils savent bien les tailler ...


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Première naissance au monde s'un bébé pourvu de trois pénis


Duhok, kurdistan irakien.
"Cette malformation reste un mystère pour les scientifiques, qui l'attribuent peut-être à des "facteurs environnementaux puissants comme les médicaments et les infections" bien que, dans le cas présent, le foetus n'aurait été exposé à rien de ce genre durant la grossesse de sa maman."
C'est vrai que c'est le jardin d'Eden cet endroit. Totalement protégé de toute agression extérieure.


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Avril 2021)

Le droit du sol de l'eau, source d'une nouvelle guerre ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le droit du sol de l'eau, source d'une nouvelle guerre ?


Faut pas se leurrer, l'eau sera la source (si je puis dire) des conflits futurs. Autant on s'est passé de pétrole pendant des siècles, autant la flotte est plus qu'essentielle.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le droit du sol de l'eau, source d'une nouvelle guerre ?


C’est une vieille affaire que l’eau du Nil.

À l’origine, comme souvent, une convention de partage établie par les Anglais au XIXe siècle qui favorise l’Égypte et que les autres pays veulent remettre en cause. Là, on a Égypte et Soudan contre Éthiopie, mais parfois il y a aussi Soudan et Éthiopie contre l’Égypte.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Avril 2021)

Faîtes gaffe :  https://www.lepoint.fr/environnement/rouen-la-facture-d-energie-tres-salee-d-un-ecoquartier-en-colere-12-04-2021-2421733_1927.php

Très rigolo !


----------



## Jura39 (12 Avril 2021)

Ils découvrent une araignée dans un ananas


----------



## Berthold (12 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Faut pas se leurrer, l'eau sera la source (si je puis dire) des conflits futurs. Autant on s'est passé de pétrole pendant des siècles, autant la flotte est plus qu'essentielle.


M'en fous, je demain je change mes robinets !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)

Le «plus grand lapin du monde» volé en Angleterre


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le «plus grand lapin du monde» volé en Angleterre


J'apprends l'existence de ce lapin.
1m29, 22kg.
J'imagine même pas la quantité de nourriture journalière qu'il faut pour entretenir ce bestiau.
Dans le même temps, je me doute que les conos qui l'ont volé se foutent royalement de le nourrir.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Dans le même temps, je me doute que les conos qui l'ont volé se foutent royalement de le nourrir.


Ben tiens : une bonne giga terrine de lapin, c'est délicieux !


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2021)

Le lapin garou






Et j' en rajoute un deuxieme






Parce que je  trouve qu'i y en a qui mérite une bonne paire de gif 

(me v'là lebowskisé)


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2021)

La bourde de la maire de Rome


----------



## patlek (13 Avril 2021)

Hein??? Kwwooaaaaa??? Kessstadit??????

Bienvenue dans le monde moderne.









						La dispute sur les réseaux sociaux finit dans un bain de sang
					

Le fils de l’actrice Firmine Richard est suspecté d’avoir poignardé à mort, dimanche, un homme de 37 ans avec lequel il s’était disputé au cours de la nuit précédente sur l’application Bigo Live




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La bourde de la maire de Rome


On dit que la maire de Paris risque de promouvoir les JO de 2024 avec une photo de la tour de Pise...


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Avril 2021)

Nice : la police découvre un python royal dans la sacoche d'un homme ​
Rien d'inquiétant : on a enfermé le python et libéré les dealers.
Ouf !


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nice : la police découvre un python royal dans la sacoche d'un homme ​
> Rien d'inquiétant : on a enfermé le python et libéré les dealers.
> Ouf !


Il fut un temps où ce genre d'animal servait à faire des sacs à main.
Faut-il se réjouir du fait que dorénavant on fasse des sacs à main pour les transporter ?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2021)

Une news plutôt pas amusante, mais enfin, dans la série « y’a pas que le Covid » :









						Afrique: les craintes d'une résistance du paludisme aux traitements se renforcent
					

Une étude apporte pour la première fois la preuve clinique que les mutations du parasite responsable de la maladie s'accompagnent d'une persistance après trois jours de traitement.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2021)

Pépé le Putois accusé de sexisme : ...


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une news plutôt pas amusante, mais enfin, dans la série « y’a pas que le Covid » :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On me glisse dans l'oreillette que Saint Raoult a d'ores et déjà trouvé un traitement à base d'oxydochloroquine, de citronnelle et 3 verres de pastaga à chaque repas.


----------



## Powerdom (15 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pépé le Putois accusé de sexisme : ...


Quand au loup de Tex Avery, il est sans doute le prochain sur la liste...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pépé le Putois accusé de sexisme : ...



Pépé le Putois est un dragueur raté. Il est l’image même du « lourdingue ». C’est un « ridicule », au même titre que l’avare de Molière. Un contre-exemple parfait. Il montre tout ce qu’il ne faut pas faire. Il collectionne les râteaux. Vous noterez aussi l’accent français prononcé.

Il ne harcèle pas les femmes. C’est un sconse qui pense séduire une chatte ! Aucune chance ! Ce n’est pas la même espèce. C’est-là l’essentiel du gag.

(exception dans un épisode où c’est elle qui finit par le pourchasser après être tombée dans une poubelle bien crade et odorante).

L’idée vient d’ailleurs d’un Tex Avery où un sconse esseulé cherche à faire ami avec des lapines. Il se déguise en lapin mais ça foire, ensuite vient une scène d’anthologie où il se lance dans une imitation de Franck Sinatra (les lapines deviennent dingues jusqu’à ce qu’elles s’aperçoivent de la supercherie). Au final déguisé en chat il rencontre une chatte qui s’avère en faite être une femelle sconse déguisée elle aussi. Happy End.

Le New-York Times a encore frappé.


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> . Au final déguisé en chat il rencontre une chatte qui s’avère en faite être une femelle sconse déguisée elle aussi. Happy End.


´Little Tinker’. la parodie de Sinatra est énorme. A la fin il se déguise en renard, pas en chat.


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> A la fin il se déguise en renard, pas en chat.


Ah! Oui, en renard. Ça me revient.



Romuald a dit:


> la parodie de Sinatra est énorme.



Oui. Avec le croque-mort qui prend ses mesures.    Une avalanche de gags.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

@Moonwalker et @Romuald : vos connaissances au sujet de Pépé le putois m'impressionnent ! 

Sans que mes connaissances dans ce domaine puissent se comparer aux vôtres, je suis entièrement d'accord avec ton point de vue, Moonwalker : Pépé le putois ne fait pas l'éloge de la drague lourdingue mais en démontre le ridicule. 
Plus largement, les fictions comiques, et particulièrement destinées aux enfants dénoncent différents comportements à éviter ou à bannir sous l'angle de la dérision et du gag. 

Ceci dit, je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a jamais eu de contenu sexiste, raciste, ou autre dans certaines œuvres, anciennes pour le plupart, mais elles sont à replacer dans un contexte historique précis. Une époque où les valeurs et les critères d'appréciations n'étaient pas les mêmes qu'aujourd'hui. 
Non seulement il ne faudrait pas censurer Pépé le putois, mais il faudrait reconnaître une valeur éducative à sa drague lourdingue. 
Et à l'extrême limite, s'il fallait vraiment pointer du doigt quelque chose de "choquant" dans son personnage (et encore, pas plus que ça), ce serait son accent français. Mais il ne faut pas le censurer en refaisant les doublages, bien au contraire ! Il faudrait juste, idéalement, dire aux jeunes enfants anglophones que les personnes ayant un accent français ne se comportent pas toutes comme Pépé le putois. Et encore... Ce serait juste souhaitable, pas du tout obligatoire... 

Quant aux contenus qui peuvent très légitimement sembler choquants aujourd'hui, ils sont parfois tellement ridicules qu'ils peuvent aussi éduquer. 
Sans l'avoir revu récemment, je me rappelle par exemple le premier *Tarzan* avec Johnny Weissmuller. Ce film est tellement truffé de contenus racistes que c'est, en soi, un excellent exemple de l'absurdité du racisme. 
Quand par exemple un porteur noir portant une énorme malle fait une chute fatale dans un précipice. Immédiatement après avoir poussé des cris horrifiés, un Blanc demande "Qu'y avait-il dans la malle ?..." Un autre blanc le rassure en lui affirmant qu'elle ne contenait rien d'essentiel. Ouf ! 
Ou encore, quand Jane tente de persuader ses compagnons blancs de l'humanité de Tarzan : " Mais c'est un être humain, comme vous et moi ! Il est blanc !... "

Tout ça pour dire qu'il ne faudrait jamais censurer, interdire, modifier ou tronquer une œuvre de n'importe quelle façon. 
Mais il faut par contre éduquer... Encore et encore...


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ... le premier *Tarzan* avec Johnny Weissmuller. Ce film est tellement truffé de contenus racistes que c'est, en soi, un excellent exemple de l'absurdité du racisme.
> Quand par exemple un porteur noir portant une énorme malle fait une chute fatale dans un précipice. Immédiatement après avoir poussé des cris horrifiés, un Blanc demande "Qu'y avait-il dans la malle ?..." Un autre blanc le rassure en lui affirmant qu'elle ne contenait rien d'essentiel. Ouf !
> Ou encore, quand Jane tente de persuader ses compagnons blancs de l'humanité de Tarzan : " Mais c'est un être humain, comme vous et moi ! Il est blanc !... "


Même à l'époque, c'était de l'humour lourdingue pour se moquer des colonialistes blancs et bien stupides.

Perso, j'adore cette scène dans Tarzan ou justement le porteur tombe et les idiots s'inquiètent de la malle. Cela me fait beaucoup rire. Tout comme l'intro du jeu Sam & Max ou un bus explosent et Sam dit "J'espère qu'il n'y avait personne dans ce bus",  à quoi répond Max " Personne de notre connaissance en tout cas   ! ". Bref, ce n'est pas la réalité et cela fait réfléchir à l'absurdité de ce monde. Aujourd'hui, tout semble pris au premier degré par une minorité qui crie plus fort que les autres. C'est bien triste et dommage. Sur ce, je retourne lire Desproge avant que cela ne soit interdit.


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Même à l'époque, c'était de l'humour lourdingue pour se moquer des colonialistes blancs et bien stupides.
> 
> (...)



Je ne pense pas.  
Le film date de 1932. Soit avant la décolonisation. La colonisation était assez largement admise, à l'époque. 
Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de revoir avec plaisir ce film. 
D'une part, parce que c'est un excellent film d'aventures. 
D'autre part, parce que ce film constitue une sorte de témoignage de son époque. Avec, entre autres, un racisme qu'il me semble impossible de considérer au premier degré aujourd'hui.


----------



## boninmi (15 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> je retourne lire Desproge avant que cela ne soit interdit.


On me dit qu'il y a des juifs sur ce forum.


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ceci dit, je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a jamais eu de contenu sexiste, raciste, ou autre dans certaines œuvres, anciennes pour le plupart, mais elles sont à replacer dans un contexte historique précis. Une époque où les valeurs et les critères d'appréciations n'étaient pas les mêmes qu'aujourd'hui.


C'est ce qui a conduit les scénaristes à remplacer 'Mamy Two Shoes', la domestique noire - pardon, afro-américaine - dont on ne voyait que les jambes et les savates, par la maitresse de maison dans les derniers Tom et Jerry de la grande époque : la lutte pour les droits civiques était passée par la, mais ils n'ont pas réécrit ou censuré les anciens pour autant.


boninmi a dit:


> On me dit qu'il y a des juifs sur ce forum.


Belle référence ! Hélas il ne pourrait plus faire ce sketch maintenant que la team premier degré a pris le pouvoir


----------



## loustic (15 Avril 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, j'adore cette scène dans Tarzan ou justement le porteur tombe et les idiots s'inquiètent de la malle. Cela me fait beaucoup rire. Tout comme l'intro du jeu Sam & Max ou un bus explosent et Sam dit "J'espère qu'il n'y avait personne dans ce bus",  à quoi répond Max " Personne de notre connaissance en tout cas   ! ". Bref, ce n'est pas la réalité et cela fait réfléchir à l'absurdité de ce monde. Aujourd'hui, tout semble pris au premier degré par une minorité qui crie plus fort que les autres. C'est bien triste et dommage. Sur ce, je retourne lire Desproge avant que cela ne soit interdit.


Cette scène serait tout aussi amusante avec n'importe quel porteur !


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> On me dit qu'il y a des juifs sur ce forum.


Il peuvent rester


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Cette scène serait tout aussi amusante avec n'importe quel porteur !


Je te l'accorde, mais en grossissant le trait c'est encore plus amusant. Tout comme Pépé le putois est encore plus amusant en français.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Avril 2021)

Encore de l'or dans le Jura


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Avril 2021)

Ces fourmis peuvent faire rétrécir ou repousser leur cerveau !
					

Les fourmis sont connues pour vivre selon une organisation sociale bien établie. Mais il semblerait que certaines d’entre elles, les fourmis sauteuses indiennes, voient les choses un peu...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Cette scène serait tout aussi amusante avec n'importe quel porteur !



Très juste.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne pense pas.
> Le film date de 1932. Soit avant la décolonisation. La colonisation était assez largement admise, à l'époque.
> Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de revoir avec plaisir ce film.
> D'une part, parce que c'est un excellent film d'aventures.
> D'autre part, parce que ce film constitue une sorte de témoignage de son époque. Avec, entre autres, un racisme qu'il me semble impossible de considérer au premier degré aujourd'hui.


Je n’ai plus vu ces vieux Tarzan depuis de nombreuses années, mais enfants, les « blancs » me paraissaient souvent des exploiteurs venus saccager la jungle. La scène du porteur visait à démontrer le peu de cas qu’ils faisaient de la vie de leurs hommes, pas des esclaves mais pas loin quand même. Alors que parallèlement, Tarzan se souciait même des animaux.

Quant à la décolonisation, ces films étaient américains, un pays pas touché par le phénomène colonial en Afrique. Ils renvoyaient surtout à un contexte de découverte/colonisation du continent africain au XIXe siècle tels que décrits dans les ouvrages de Conrad ou les reportages de Stanley, et bien sûr le livre de E. R. Burroughs (1912).

La colonisation en tant que telle est terminée dans l’entre-deux guerres et même un peu avant. La colonisation de l’Afrique est une entreprise achevée au début du XXe siècle. La dernière guerre de conquête a opposé des « blancs » entre eux, c’était la Guerre des Boers. L’empire britannique remporte là sa dernière victoire militaire mais au prix d’une lourde défaite politique et morale.

Après la 1re guerre mondiale, l’idée n’est plus de découvrir/conquérir de nouvelles terres (sauf pour les Nazis à l’Est, les Italiens en Abyssinie et les Japonais en Mandchourie) mais de gérer des empires coloniaux en perte de vitesse et des peuples qui aspirent à l’émancipation. Dans les faits et dans les esprits, la décolonisation a déjà commencé.

De toute façon, je ne peux plus regarder un film de Tarzan depuis George de La Jungle (le dessin animé et le film).


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pépé le Putois accusé de sexisme : ...


C'est quand même dingue !

Ils sont infoutus de s'accorder sur la présence ou non d'une conscience chez l'animal et dans le même temps sont tordus au point de deviner telle discrimination sous les traits d'un personnage de cartoon qui s'avère être un mammifère…

Indécrottables !


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2021)

Les "voileux" du forum vont apprécier : Vincennes : un élu écologiste vise par erreur un club de voile


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les "voileux" du forum vont apprécier : Vincennes : un élu écologiste vise par erreur un club de voile


Erreur ? Incompétence et dogmatisme.

Le grand geste que pourraient faire les écologistes pour notre planète serait de disparaître afin d’arrêter de nous pomper l’air.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le grand geste que pourraient faire les écologistes pour notre planète serait de disparaître afin d’arrêter de nous pomper l’air.


Les écologistes peut-être, mais pas l'écologie !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les écologistes peut-être, mais pas l'écologie !


Mon grand-père faisait de l’écologie. Il appelait pas cela comme ça. Il disait « je vais m’occuper du jardin ». En vrai, il disait pas grand chose, il chaussait ses vieilles godasses pleines de terre et allait cultiver ses haricots, ses salades, ses tomates, ses pommes de terre, etc. de l’autre côté de la rue. Il virait les mauvaises herbes mais pas trop non plus, parce que sinon les bestioles allaient lui bouffer ses cultures au lieu de rester planquées dans l’herbe fraiche. Il n’aimait pas trop les produits chimiques car ça coutait cher. Parfois, il en fallait bien mais il limitait au possible. Les poules s’occupaient des limaces et escargots. Mais bon, il fallait laisser sa part à dame nature qui de toute façon nous le rendait bien. Quand ils étaient jeunes, ma maman et mon oncle ramassaient l’herbe sur le bord des chemins pour nourrir les lapins, qui finissaient par les nourrir eux aussi. On n’était pas « vegan » dans la famille, mais on ne mangeait pas de la viande tous les jours parce qu'on savait le prix d’un steak. À la grande époque, ils avaient des canards de Barbarie dont les plumes sont encore présentes dans quelques-uns de mes oreillers, coussins et duvets à la maison. Le jardin avait son tas de déchets organiques (comme ils appellent ça aujourd’hui) près de l’entrée, coincé entre quatre planches vermoulues et mes grands-parents récupéraient les eaux de pluie toute l’année pour arroser. Je n’ai donc pas de leçon d’écologie à recevoir d’une bande de bobos qui ne se sont jamais penchés de leur vie pour ramasser une pomme de terre ou un poireau ailleurs que dans le supermarché du coin (même ça, ils ne le font plus, ils s'agitent sur leur téléphone pour qu’un néo-esclave vienne les livrer chez eux, pendant qu’ils refont le monde des autres sur FaceBites et Tweeter).


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2021)

Il y a peu j'ai compris quelque chose (mais c'est du grand complot mondial), par un agriculteur maraîcher à la retraite qui a réussi à passer son exploitation à ses filles qui ont mis plusieurs années à passer au bio.
Les deux guerres mondiales ne sont pas pour rien dans le fait qu'on ait pollué les terres avec des engrais, désherbant et insecticides, le massacre des terres à coup de tracteurs de plus en plus puissants.
Les produits de base pour les explosifs sont les mêmes que pour les engrais fabriqués par une industrie qui s'est reconvertie pour survivre à la guerre. Pour les tracteurs, c'est pareil, celles qui construisaient des tanks et armes de guerre sont les mêmes.
D'un autre côté, après guerre, tout le monde crevait la dalle, il fallait que la terre produise, tout le monde s'y retrouvait. Mais les parents du papi maraîcher n'ont pas eu une si belle fin de vie, abimés par les produits. Lui-même essayait de lever le pied mais tenu aux couilles par les banques, il était obligé de sur-produire. Ses filles, heureusement arrivent à y mettre frein et produisent fruits et légumes, blé et vin bio depuis 5 ans après 10 ans d'effort.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2021)

Je deviendrais bien écologiste mais...
J'utilise à longueur de journée (que ce soit pour des besoins professionnels ou des besoins privés) des appareils numériques qui se connectent sur des serveurs dont il n'est plus à prouver qu'ils sont énergivores et dégagent beaucoup de chaleur. Et je ne parle pas du fait que ces appareils numériques nécessitent des matériaux parfois rares arrachés à la terre selon des procédés souvent contestables.
Je travaille dans un milieu qui se veut responsable mais où tout un chacun est capable de faire prévaloir des obligations contractuelles telles que, quand 2 personnes sont convoquées à 1/4 d'heure de décalage, aucune des deux ne fera l'effort de voyager avec l'autre, d'où la nécessité de deux transports différents (avec ce que ça implique comme impact sur l'environnement). Et là, je vous la fait courte.
La liste est encore longue en matière de saloperies auxquelles je participe pour ce que j'estime être mon bien-être (mais comme je suis une feignasse, je ne cherche même pas à trouver d'autres exemples).
Je deviendrais bien écologiste mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'essayer de me donner bonne conscience alors que dans le même temps je ne changerais probablement rien à mes habitudes.
De toute façon je suis un vieux punk. No future.
Après moi, le déluge.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Avril 2021)

Nos enfants le seront, par éducation plus que par obligation. La coercition ça marche jamais.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2021)

Avalanche très impréssionnante


----------



## boninmi (16 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avalanche très impréssionnante


Où est la vidéo ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2021)

Apparement au milieux de la page, mais je ne peut pas la lire par contre.


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2021)

C'est une vidéo fessebouque. J'arrive à la lire sur Safari 12 malgré ublock origin qui bloque ledit FB (j'ai un popup qui me demande d'autoriser les cookies FB mais je ne clique pas). Peut être qu'avec vos navigateurs ou vos propres adblock c'est plus violent.


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2021)

Je pense que c'est en effet un AdBlock. Pas bien grave donc.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2021)

Le Royaume-Uni confronté à une pénurie de nains de jardin


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'article de Next INpact sur le sujet... au cas ou.











						Conservation des données de connexion : vers des conclusions contrastées au Conseil d'Etat
					

Vendredi, au Conseil d’État, le rapporteur public (RAPU) lira ses conclusions dans un dossier crucial, celui de la conservation des données de connexion. Ultime étape avant le point d’orgue, la décision de la juridiction réunie en...




					www.nextinpact.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Nos enfants le seront, par éducation plus que par obligation. La coercition ça marche jamais.


Il est à souhaiter que nos enfants ne deviennent pas "écolos", mais se contentent de respecter et d'aimer la nature !
Déjà oublié le "vert dehors et rouge dedans" ?
Prémonitoire...


----------



## boninmi (16 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est une vidéo fessebouque. J'arrive à la lire sur Safari 12 malgré ublock origin qui bloque ledit FB (j'ai un popup qui me demande d'autoriser les cookies FB mais je ne clique pas). Peut être qu'avec vos navigateurs ou vos propres adblock c'est plus violent.


Exact, je la vois avec Safari 11.1.2


gwen a dit:


> Je pense que c'est en effet un AdBlock. Pas bien grave donc.


A priori je n'ai pas de bloqueur de pub, mais Firefox 78.9.0esr doit en bloquer par défaut. A savoir.


----------



## aCLR (17 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je deviendrais bien écologiste mais...


Être au monde induit nécessairement un droit à polluer. Les arguments liés aux besoins nécessaire et au maintient de sa propre situation, être au monde, sont de fait à exclure d'une démonstration de l'impact de nos empreintes carbonées sur notre engagement politique et/ou personnel – ou alors faut m'expliquer ! 


Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n’ai donc pas de leçon d’écologie à recevoir


J'aurais dit et sans méchanceté aucune _leçon de petites économies_… Car bien souvent un geste écologique n'est rien d'autre que l'économie de sa conséquence. À mélanger mode de vie et emprise politique, le pire des deux entraîne l'autre dans sa chute. Et ça arrange bien ceux qui pour des raisons d'économies, polluent royalement !


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Déjà oublié le "vert dehors et rouge dedans" ?


Avec toi on ne risque pas !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2021)

Elle tombe enceinte pendant sa grossesse


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2021)

Animal pur beurre  : 



			https://www.ouest-france.fr/europe/pologne/pologne-l-inquietant-animal-se-revele-etre-un-croissant-523a82c8-9dc0-11eb-b280-f7299931f171


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2021)

Un chat convoyeur de drogues


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un chat convoyeur de drogues



Qu’en pensent les poilus @thebiglebowsky ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Avril 2021)

Baisse un peu le son : Gard : un réseau 4G était brouillé… par un simple casque audio


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu’en pensent les poilus @thebiglebowsky ?


Lucky, Pistache et Gaby (ex-Doudou !) : Nous, on est noirs et blancs comme neige (mpfffff !  ) - On a déjà assez de boulot à cultiver notre petit potager d'herbe à chats !


----------



## Romuald (19 Avril 2021)

Je sais pas vous, mais j'ai comme la vague impression que la campagne éléctorale de la présidentielle est lancée :








						«Gilets jaunes» : Macron admet que la taxe sur les carburants était une «erreur» vis-à-vis de la «classe moyenne»
					

Marqué par le mouvement de 2018, le chef de l'État estime aujourd'hui qu'il faut «accompagner les gens» pour qu'ils puissent s'adapter à la transition écologique, comme il l'a affirmé dimanche sur la chaîne américaine CBS.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				











						Macron fustige le projet de Superligue concurrente de la Ligue des champions
					

Le président de la république française s'est positionné contre la création d'une compétition concurrente de la traditionnelle coupe d'Europe.




					sport24.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2021)




----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je sais pas vous, mais j'ai comme la vague impression que la campagne éléctorale de la présidentielle est lancée


Pas possible


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je sais pas vous, mais j'ai comme la vague impression que la campagne éléctorale de la présidentielle est lancée :


Ton imagination est sans limites ! !


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2021)

Alors le mec parle de sujets et d'autres, comme ça, entre potes.
Et de suite on lui prête des prétentions présidentielles.
Tu vas voir que bientôt on va nous sortir que Xavier Bertrand a aussi des prétentions.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2021)

Faire de l'hélico sur Mars


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

Pour ne pas bronzer idiot : Cadeau Les Maldives vont offrir des vaccins aux vacanciers à leur arrivée pour relancer le tourismeInternational


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour ne pas bronzer idiot : Cadeau Les Maldives vont offrir des vaccins aux vacanciers à leur arrivée pour relancer le tourismeInternational


Ce site était-il réellement obligé d'illustrer l'article avec une photo dAbdulla Mausoom où il n'est pas, c'est peu de le dire, à son avantage ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2021)

Une histoire de lune et de doigt !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Avril 2021)

Gare au SMS «votre colis a été envoyé», qui cache un malware


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Gare au SMS «votre colis a été envoyé», qui cache un malware


La première fois que j'ai reçu un sms comme-ça, j'ai de suite senti le truc.
On me la fait pas à moi, que je me dis, fallait voir le nom de l'entreprise de livraison.
J'ai pas cliqué sur le lien, j'ai pas confirmé mon adresse.
Ils ont insisté pendant 3 jours, j'ai tenu bon.
Le colis est reparti chez l'expéditeur.
Parce que c'était vraiment une livraison.
J'ai du payer de nouveau les frais de port pour recevoir ma marchandise.
Non mais qui ose appeler une boite DPD ?


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2021)

C'est clair, ça me fait toujours étrange de me dire que j'ai été livré par DPD. 

Encore une boîte qui est pensée pour un marché locale et qui n'a pas fait d'étude pour les autres pays. Comme la voiture étron de Audi.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2021)

*Le prénom " Pierre" existe-t-il vraiment, ou c'est seulement dans les livres ?...*

Mais puisque je vous dis que ce prénom existe vraiment !!!... 

* *


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Avril 2021)

Devenu dictateur, il est mort !
Un peu plus


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Le prénom " Pierre" existe-t-il vraiment, ou c'est seulement dans les livres ?...*
> 
> Mais puisque je vous dis que ce prénom existe vraiment !!!...


C'est à tous les étages que ça se joue la mixité.
Et il est déplorable que tout un chacun ne sache pas l'existence de l'autre.
Une anecdote (j'entends gueuler dans le fond de la classe "ah non, pas encore une histoire, commence à se faire vieux lamainfroide à toujours se sentir obligé de raconter des trucs).
Je bosse sur un truc avec un dénommé Yossef (je ne suis pas sûr de l'orthographe).
Nous rencontrons un dame propriétaire d'un immeuble, le restaurant du rez-de-chaussée (fermé depuis un certain temps) nous intéresse.
La dame c'est plutôt le haut du panier, vieille rentière avec ce drôle d'accent très emprunté du genre qui te fais penser qu'elle est de la haute et que nous ne sommes pas du même milieu.
À la fin de la discussion nous nous quittons.
Elle : Pardonnez ma question mais je n'ai pas su retenir votre prénom
Lui : Pas de souci, je suis Yossef
Elle : Pardonnez-moi ?
Lui : Yossef
Elle : C'est formidable, je ne comprends pas. Pouvez-vous répéter ?
Lui : Yossef
Elle : Joseph ! Mais où avais-je la tête ? Joseph, bien entendu.
Là on n'est plus à se demander si le prénom "Yossef" existe vraiment ou si c'est seulement à la télé dans certains reportages.
Inutile de dire qu'elle ne l'a jamais appelé Yossef.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Une anecdote (j'entends gueuler dans le fond de la classe "ah non, pas encore une histoire, commence à se faire vieux lamainfroide à toujours se sentir obligé de raconter des trucs).



Non non...

Au contraire, tu ne perds pas la main, lamainfroide !


----------



## Gwen (20 Avril 2021)

Un amerrissage impressionnant d'un avion de la seconde guerre mondiale participant à un spectacle aérien prés d'une plage de Floride.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Devenu dictateur, il est mort !
> Un peu plus


Ah! Merde ! 

Vous pouvez vous gausser. C’était le seul allié fiable de la France dans la région contre les djiadistes.

Sans lui, ça va être la débâcle générale.


----------



## Berthold (20 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est à tous les étages que ça se joue la mixité.[…]


Choc des cultures ?

Chez moi, choc des générations :
À la bibliothèque (ancienne mode, sans ordinateur, avec des fiches cartonnées dans les livres), une bénévole d'environ à peu près 90 ans demande son nom à un jeune emprunteur afin de la calligraphier sur  ladite carte :
— Jordan, madame.
— Bonjour Jean !

Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est que ça ne sonne même pas pareil ?

(C'était avant le confinement, donc pas d'excuses de masques ou je ne sais quoi, hein.)


----------



## boninmi (20 Avril 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ah! Merde !
> 
> Vous pouvez vous gausser. C’était le seul allié fiable de la France dans la région contre les djiadistes.
> 
> Sans lui, ça va être la débâcle générale.


T'inquiète, son fils est aux manettes.
[mode complot] Les militaires l'ont éliminé parce qu'ils en avaient marre de lui et ils font croire qu'il est mort en combattant noblement [/mode complot]


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Avril 2021)

*Derek Chauvin reconnu coupable du meurtre de George Floyd. *


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Derek Chauvin reconnu coupable du meurtre de George Floyd. *


Ce n'est que justice (sans vouloir faire de mauvais jeu de mots), aurais-je la faiblesse de croire.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Avril 2021)

Au Chili, des patients reçoivent un vaccin pour animaux


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Avril 2021)

Paris : le carrefour de l'absurde à deux pas de l'Hôtel de Ville


----------



## Neyres (22 Avril 2021)

Voilà, voilà ... 

Un chèque de voyage pour faire filer les mendiants


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Paris : le carrefour de l'absurde à deux pas de l'Hôtel de Ville


J'ai vu ça on the tv hier.
La plupart prennent à gauche et chopent (grâce à la vidéo verbalisation) 135€ pour le sens interdit, 4 points en moins et encore 135€ parce que c'est une voie de bus. 270 balles et 4 points pour un panneau manquant ? Si un mec se pointe pour tirer 2 baffes à l'adjoint chargé de la transformation de l'espace public (qui, entre nous, semble un peu trop prendre ça à la légère depuis le temps que ça dure), faudra pas s'étonner.


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2021)

Moi, j'appellerais la maréchaussée pour qu'elle m'escorte hors de la zone puisque légalement il est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit


----------



## Powerdom (22 Avril 2021)

Mange tes morts


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)

Ca change des chats


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca change des chats


Quoique ! Elle aurait pu choisir un chat Mau ... Chat Mau égyptien !


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quoique ! Elle aurait pu choisir un chat Mau ... Chat Mau égyptien !


Baaaaaah


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Baaaaaah


 ... Je sais ! ...


----------



## Jura39 (22 Avril 2021)

Une jument donne naissance à des jumelles


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quoique ! Elle aurait pu choisir un chat Mau ... Chat Mau égyptien !


Sans vouloir faire de l'humour, je trouve que le chat Mau est un chat beau.
Mais à un prix moyen de 1500€, il ne sera pas mien l’Égyptien.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sans vouloir faire de l'humour, je trouve que le chat Mau est un chat beau.
> Mais à un prix moyen de 1500€, il ne sera pas mien l’Égyptien.



Surtout que le chameau d'Arabie est en réalité un dromadaire... 
Ce qui veut dire que pour ce prix-là tu n'as droit qu'à une seule bosse...


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sans vouloir faire de l'humour, je trouve que le chat Mau est un chat beau.
> Mais à un prix moyen de 1500€, il ne sera pas mien l’Égyptien.



Par ailleurs, c'est plus ou moins le même prix qu'un iPhone 12 Pro Max 512 Go.
Si vous avez le choix entre les deux, prenez le dromadaire.

D'une part, le dromadaire sera bien meilleur en autonomie ! 
Et puis au moins, ça vous fera un vrai copain !  Pas du virtuel !!!...


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2021)

J'allais te sortir une grosse connerie du genre : un chameau a certainement deux fois plus d'autonomie qu'un dromadaire.
Mais avant que d'ouvrir mon groin, j'ai couru sur le web pour me renseigner sur ces énormes bestioles.
Et là, le drame.
On m'a menti toute mon enfance.
NON, ils ne stockent pas toute la flotte qu'ils boivent dans leur bosses.
Chuis dégouté.
J'en chialerai.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

Payé pendant 15 Ans à ne rien faire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Sans vouloir faire de l'humour, je trouve que le chat Mau est un chat beau.


Pour moi, tous les chats sont beaux, même s'il y en a parfois de moins sympathiques !


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pour moi, tous les chats sont beaux, même s'il y en a parfois de moins sympathiques !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 223957​



Avec un pelage pareil, il doit faire fureur...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

Mince , j'ai cru être dans le topic " Les aventures de Lucky et ses amis "


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Mince , j'ai cru être dans le topic " Les aventures de Lucky et ses amis "



Plutôt Lucky et ses ennemis... 
J'aime bien les chats, mais celui-ci, je m'en ferais bien une toque de trappeur...


----------



## patlek (23 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> mais celui-ci, je m'en ferais bien une toque de trappeur...



Bah... si çà se trouve , il est hypermignon.


----------



## aCLR (23 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> une toque de trappeur


Petit joueur ! 
Lui, après avoir tué sa mère et mutilé son corps pour mieux s'en débarrasser, conservait quelques morceaux au frigo pour son quatre heures !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Petit joueur !
> Lui, après avoir tué sa mère et mutilé son corps pour mieux s'en débarrasser, conservait quelques morceaux au frigo pour son quatre heures !


On l'a déjà dit chef, mais tu ne peux pas tout savoir


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2021)

Et une bonne nouvelle : J'ai assisté ce matin à la naissance de deux cigognes à Sarralbe. Il en reste 3 
c'est par ici


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et une bonne nouvelle : J'ai assisté ce matin à la naissance de deux cigognes à Sarralbe. Il en reste 3
> c'est par ici


Tu m'as bien eu, j'ai cru voir une vidéo de la naissance, mais non c'est un direct si j'ai bien compris.
Quand tu dis qu'il en reste 3, tu veux dire qu'il y a encore 3 naissances à venir ?
Ah punaise, énorme, je viens à l'instant de voir 5 oeufs. C'est fait alors.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2021)

oui c'est en direct. Alors mea culpa. un seul oeuf a éclos. j'ai cru en distinguer deux


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui c'est en direct. Alors mea culpa. un seul oeuf a éclos. j'ai cru en distinguer deux


Encore plus de plaisir pour cet après midi !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

Il se marie 4 fois pour avoir plus de congés


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il se marie 4 fois pour avoir plus de congés


C'est autobiographique, ou c'est un rêve personnel ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est autobiographique, ou c'est un rêve personnel ?


Tu plaisante ? se marier 4 fois , c'est un suicide , une vraie folie 
Je suis pas fou


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2021)

Des envois de culottes à Matignon en signe d'alerte 

Cache bien son jeu, ce Castex...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des envois de culottes à Matignon en signe d'alerte
> 
> Cache bien son jeu, ce Castex...


Je suis certain que c'est pas des Jurassiens qui les envoient


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Payé pendant 15 Ans à ne rien faire



Mais durant ces quinze ans, l’établissement a-t-il subit un incendie ?



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Des envois de culottes à Matignon en signe d'alerte
> 
> Cache bien son jeu, ce Castex...



Il espère recevoir celle de Sheila ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis certain que c'est pas des Jurassiens qui les envoient


Toi, c'est certain : tu te serais pris une rousse de ta chère et tendre si tu lui avais fauché ses petites culottes pour les adresser au premier ministre !   
Elle sait très bien que tu adores qu'elle ait le popotin à l'air : elle t'aurait immédiatement percé à jour ! 

S'pèce d'obsédé !


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui c'est en direct. Alors mea culpa. un seul oeuf a éclos. j'ai cru en distinguer deux


Ah ouais, génial, la cigogne vient de se lever, j'ai vu le cigogneau (??). Je l'avais pris pour un oeuf tout à l'heure, il n'avait pas la tête en l'air.
Je suis comme un gosse, c'est trop génial.
_Faut que je me soigne, je suis bien trop sentimental en ce moment._


Jura39 a dit:


> Je suis certain que c'est pas des Jurassiens qui les envoient


Tu promets de nous tenir au courant ?
Cette histoire m'intrigue.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et une bonne nouvelle : J'ai assisté ce matin à la naissance de deux cigognes à Sarralbe. Il en reste 3
> c'est par ici


Ça fait des années que je surveille cette caméra et les naissances sont toujours, en gros, pendant les vacances de Pâques. Trop chouette à voir, même si je n'ai jamais eu la chance (ou bien la patience) de voir un oisillon casser sa coquille…


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2021)

Le fondateur d’une plateforme de cryptomonnaie s’enfuit avec la caisse
					

La Turquie lance un mandat d’arrêt international contre Faruk Fatih Ozer, le fondateur de Thodex. La plateforme a brusquement interrompu toutes les transactions mercredi, semant la panique chez les utilisateurs. Deux milliards de dollars d’avoirs sont en jeu.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Pas virtuelle la caisse.


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ça fait des années que je surveille cette caméra et les naissances sont toujours, en gros, pendant les vacances de Pâques. Trop chouette à voir, même si je n'ai jamais eu la chance (ou bien la patience) de voir un oisillon casser sa coquille…


Maintenant !!


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Maintenant !!


Dommage, y’a un oiseau dessus maintenant


----------



## Gwen (23 Avril 2021)

Depuis cette fin de mâtiné, je suis scotché à cette caméra. Je jette un oeil de temps en temps sur ce superbe nid et son contenu. Merci de ce partage   

J'ai quand même eu le temps de lire une info assez insolite sur une bouteille envoyée par une jeune française de 13 ans depuis le Titanic.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2021)

Voilà pourquoi il vaut mieux ne pas tirer la chasse d'eau des toilettes publiques !
					

Les toilettes publiques. Certains se refusent à les utiliser. Et à en croire cette nouvelle étude menée par des chercheurs américains, ils n’ont peut-être pas tort. Car elle nous apprend que même...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## loustic (23 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Voilà pourquoi il vaut mieux ne pas tirer la chasse d'eau des toilettes publiques !
> 
> 
> Les toilettes publiques. Certains se refusent à les utiliser. Et à en croire cette nouvelle étude menée par des chercheurs américains, ils n’ont peut-être pas tort. Car elle nous apprend que même...
> ...


Il est déjà déconseillé (interdit) de manger gras, salé, sucré, et la viande, lait, oeuf, poisson, etc. 
Alors les toilettes n'en ont plus pour longtemps...


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Maintenant !!


J'ai pas quitté l'ordi jusqu'à 16h00 et puis j'ai eu un truc à faire.
J'ai loupé ça ?
Je suis dégoutééééééééé !!!


----------



## flotow (23 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai pas quitté l'ordi jusqu'à 16h00 et puis j'ai eu un truc à faire.
> J'ai loupé ça ?
> Je suis dégoutééééééééé !!!


En fait j’ai l’impression que c’était une fausse alerte... un saleté sur un œuf plutôt qu’un trou.
Bref, de ce que j’ai vu, encore 4 œufs ce soir.
Si quelqu’un voit une éclosion, merci de faire une capture d’écran pour sly...
Et comme ça je verrais aussi


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2021)

Ce matin il y en a trois


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Si quelqu’un voit une éclosion, merci de faire une capture d’écran pour sly...







Powerdom a dit:


> Ce matin il y en a trois


Je trouve très moche de faire ce genre de trucs pendant que je dors. Je vais lui deux mots au gros poulet là haut…


----------



## Jura39 (24 Avril 2021)

Un photographe à poil dans sa vitrine


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je trouve très moche de faire ce genre de trucs pendant que je dors. Je vais lui deux mots au gros poulet là haut…


Toujours 3


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je vais lui deux mots au gros poulet là haut…


Ah merdre, j'étais sûr que c'étaient des canards (les poulets, ça vole pas, si ?)…


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> Ah merdre, j'étais sûr que c'étaient des canards (les poulets, ça vole pas, si ?)…











						Les poules peuvent-elles voler?
					

VIDÉO - À l'occasion du Salon de l'agriculture, Frédéric Picard ouvre les portes de la série «Pour la petite histoire...» et il répond à toutes ces questions que l'on se pose (ou pas) sur le monde de la ferme.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> Ah merdre, j'étais sûr que c'étaient des canards (les poulets, ça vole pas, si ?)…


Ça n’a pas 3 pattes un canard ?


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ça n’a pas 3 pattes un canard ?


Certains sont bien membrés en effet. :^°


----------



## Berthold (24 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les poules peuvent-elles voler?
> 
> 
> VIDÉO - À l'occasion du Salon de l'agriculture, Frédéric Picard ouvre les portes de la série «Pour la petite histoire...» et il répond à toutes ces questions que l'on se pose (ou pas) sur le monde de la ferme.
> ...


J'ai eu des poules, et effectivement, ces ❋✘☠☹︎ de volatiles pouvaient sans problème (enfin, avec un peu de motivation quand même) passer au-dessus de leur grillage de 2 m. Il fallait leur couper les rémiges…
Sinon je retrouvais leurs œufs absolument n'importe où, comme par exemple dans ma "caisse" de rangement de tronçonneuse pleine d'huile de chaîne (15 œufs pour être précis ! Gaspillature !)…


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> J'ai eu des poules, et effectivement, ces ❋✘☠☹︎ de volatiles pouvaient sans problème (enfin, avec un peu de motivation quand même) passer au-dessus de leur grillage de 2 m. Il fallait leur couper les rémiges…
> Sinon je retrouvais leurs œufs absolument n'importe où, comme par exemple dans ma "caisse" de rangement de tronçonneuse pleine d'huile de chaîne (15 œufs pour être précis ! Gaspillature !)…


Les poules naines volent comme des pigeons. J'en ai eu.


----------



## flotow (24 Avril 2021)

Bon ça éclot ?


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Bon ça éclot ?


Il y en a trois et si j'en juge de mon expérience avec les poules, il y a peu de chances qu'il y en ait plus. Elle s'occupe d'arranger son nid et ne s'occupe plus de couver les deux œufs restants, peut-être clairs ou pas à terme. Élever trois cigogneaux, c'est déjà beaucoup pour un couple de cigognes.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2021)

Lucky :   ... Hé Pistache ! T'as vu ? Ponzu est mort !!!!... 
Pistache : Ouais, mais c'était un chappeur, il avait une vie dissolue !  
Lucky : Un chappeur ??? ... Pompier ?
Pistache : Non ! Un chappeur ! ... Un rappeur poilu ! 
Lucky : Ah bon ! Alors, paix à son âme ! 

Ponzu le chappeur est mort !!!!​


----------



## patlek (25 Avril 2021)

Les circonstances de sa mort laisse un peu pantois(!)

Suite a une agression pour une vague histoire de laisse...


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2021)

Quand je pense que l'on critique le  traitement des chat dans le Jura 









						Animaux. Y a-t-il plus de chiens et de chats que de vaches dans le Jura ?
					

L’I-Cad recense les identifications d’animaux domestiques carnivores en France. En 2018, ce sont ainsi 3 712 chiens et 2 666 chats qui ont été enregistrés.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Powerdom (25 Avril 2021)

Malheureusement la surabondance de chats une une véritable catastrophe pour la nature. Il cause la disparition de nombreux oiseaux et surtout oisillons, lézards et autres petits mamifères qu'il tue juste pour s'amuser. Les Australiens en ont pris la juste mesure il y a quelques années.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Malheureusement la surabondance de chats une une véritable catastrophe pour la nature. Il cause la disparition de nombreux oiseaux et surtout oisillons, lézards et autres petits mamifères qu'il tue juste pour s'amuser. Les Australiens en ont pris la juste mesure il y a quelques années.


D'où la nécessité des campagnes de stérilisation des chats errants ... En Belgique, tu ne peux plus détenir un chat sans qu'il soit stérilisé, à moins que ce ne soit pour de l'élevage, auquel cas il faut déclarer ton intention !

Par contre, quand tu dis qu'ils tuent "juste pour s'amuser", je crois que tu confonds avec "l'homme" ... Un chat correctement nourri et soigné n'est pas enclin à chasser même si c'est difficile de juguler à 100 % son instinct naturel de chasseur !


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Avril 2021)

Mon chat est très bien nourri, chauffé, logé, ça ne l'empêche pas de nous ramener rouge-gorges, mésanges, tourterelles, mulots tous les 2 jours, soit au pied de notre lit, soit dans le séjour; brave bête


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> D'où la nécessité des campagnes de stérilisation des chats errants ... En Belgique, tu ne peux plus détenir un chat sans qu'il soit stérilisé, à moins que ce ne soit pour de l'élevage, auquel cas il faut déclarer ton intention !
> 
> Par contre, quand tu dis qu'ils tuent "juste pour s'amuser", je crois que tu confonds avec "l'homme" ... Un chat correctement nourri et soigné n'est pas enclin à chasser même si c'est difficile de juguler à 100 % son instinct naturel de chasseur !


Pour en avoir possédé un nombre conséquents, je peux te dire que malgré mes soins tous les greffiers passés par ma cahute faisaient des carnages. Oiseaux, orvets, tarentes etc., rien n'y échappait.


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 224227
> 
> Lucky :  ... Hé Pistache ! T'as vu ? Ponzu est mort !!!!...
> Pistache : Ouais, mais c'était un chappeur, il avait une vie dissolue !
> ...


J'en reste pantois.
Cette histoire est proprement impensable chez des gens civilisés.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2021)

Ca y est 5 petits ce matin !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ça y est 5 petits ce matin !


Il va en falloir des grenouilles !


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ca y est 5 petits ce matin !


Tout ça entre 7h30 et maintenant..
J’espère que tu as une capture d’écran à montrer !


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2021)

Régurgitation et repas des petits, mais j'ai l'impression que tous ne mangent pas à leur faim...
Et la cigogne qui remange ce qu'elle a régurgité...
J'ai vu l'échange de garde des parents !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Tout ça entre 7h30 et maintenant..
> J’espère que tu as une capture d’écran à montrer !


oui je vous en ferais une. Bon finalement j'ai mal vu ce matin il n'y en a que 4. Le cinquième oeuf est fendu. par contre je viens de voir la gigogne régurgiter pour nourir les petits. Seuls les trois plus âgés ont mangé. le plus jeune derrière n'a rien pu manger.

nous étions devant tous les deux


----------



## patlek (26 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> mais j'ai l'impression que tous ne mangent pas à leur faim...



Ha bah alors là!... faut que tu te devoues, que tu montes
 au pylone, jusqu'au nid, pour aller y regurgiter ton déjeuner.


----------



## boninmi (26 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui je vous en ferais une. Bon finalement j'ai mal vu ce matin il n'y en a que 4. Le cinquième oeuf est fendu. par contre je viens de voir la gigogne régurgiter pour nourir les petits. Seuls les trois plus âgés ont mangé. le plus jeune derrière n'a rien pu manger.
> 
> nous étions devant tous les deux


Mes prévisions basées sur mes poules étaient  fausses ! Mais le premier né bouffe plus que les autres et le dernier nez n'arrive pas encore à manger. La lutte pour la survie est commencée. C'est mal parti pour le cinquième. Elle se recouche.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2021)

Une cigogne vient de virer le cinquième oeuf à grand coups de pattes !
on voit ici ce qu'il reste de l'oeuf...


----------



## boninmi (26 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Une cigogne vient de virer le cinquième oeuf à grand coups de pattes !


J'ai raté ça. Au moins sur ce point mes prévisions étaient correctes.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Seuls les trois plus âgés ont mangé. le plus jeune derrière n'a rien pu manger.


Pour suivre la vie de ces cigognes depuis des années (j'avoue, le rouge au front !!!), j'ai déjà vu un des parents aider le plus faible à se nourrir.
Donc à suivre (on compte sur toi, Dom'  )


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2021)

Je me demandais sur quoi est le nid...






Dans mon coin Atlantique, les cigognes ont des mâts avec plateforme à 10 m ou nichent aussi sur les pylônes HT​


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2021)

Ben décidément, ce n'est pas un oeuf qui a été éjecté mais les restes d'un oeuf ! désolé pour cette mauvaise info !


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben décidément, ce n'est pas un oeuf qui a été éjecté mais les restes d'un oeuf ! désolé pour cette mauvaise info !


Je viens ici pour dire la même chose !


----------



## flotow (26 Avril 2021)

@boninmi : la théorie des poules ne tient pas !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je me demandais sur quoi est le nid...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 224435
> 
> ...


J'en déduis que cette cheminée doit leur dispenser un peu de chaleur bienvenue (en même temps que pas mal de fumée toxique).


Powerdom a dit:


> Ben décidément, ce n'est pas un oeuf qui a été éjecté mais les restes d'un oeuf ! désolé pour cette mauvaise info !





flotow a dit:


> Je viens ici pour dire la même chose !


Tant mieux, au moins pour l'instant nous n'assistons pas à un meurtre.
À moins que ça ne soit un avortement (me v'là à me poser des questions que je n'aurais pas imaginée - est-ce un meurtre ou un avortement dès lors que le petit n'a pas encore percé l'oeuf ?)


----------



## patlek (26 Avril 2021)

Sinon, c' est une sorte de "Loft", mais avec des cigognes, donc.

Vous regardez de la "télé-réalité" !!


----------



## boninmi (26 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> @boninmi : la théorie des poules ne tient pas !


Ouais, j'ai vu aussi que le cinquième œuf y est toujours ...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Avril 2021)

A Belfort un tracteur grille un feu rouge


----------



## boninmi (26 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> A Belfort un tracteur grille un feu rouge


Il fonçait voir la cigogne ...


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2021)

Ils trouvent 46.000 Dollars dans leur grenier


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2021)

Se faire tester peut être piégeux : Covid-19 : ils tombent amoureux après un test PCR 

Le virus en question n'a pas encore été baptisé ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2021)

Tout fout l'camp !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tout fout l'camp !


Le reste de l'article, tu l'as picolé ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2021)

Ils ont  tournés un porno sur une montagne sacrée


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2021)

Il manque un détail sur le graphique de Jean Castex


----------



## Jura39 (27 Avril 2021)

Qui a volé la Rolex ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils ont  tournés un porno sur une montagne sacrée


Ils sont cons. Il y a des cathédrales pour ça. Il suffit de dire que c'est de l'art ou pour contester l'Église catholique sur un sujet quelconque. Au pire, les juges prononceront la relaxe. Par contre, éviter les synagogues ou les mosquées, ce serait perçu comme un crime haineux. Un musée ça marche aussi. Il n'y a plus rien de sacré en France, même pas la nécropole des Invalides.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils ont  tournés un porno sur une montagne sacrée


"Les deux acteurs ont ensuite publié leur œuvre sur le site PornHub, où elle a été visionnée plus d’1,2 million de fois avant d’être supprimée".
Supprimée ? Dommage, j'avais justement envie de connaitre un peu mieux le Mont Batur.


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> j'avais justement envie de connaitre un peu mieux le Mont Batur


Ça se situe dans les petites îles de La Sonde…


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça se situe dans les petites îles de La Sonde…


T'aurais une vidéo pour illustrer ton propos ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Les deux acteurs ont ensuite publié leur œuvre sur le site PornHub, où elle a été visionnée plus d’1,2 million de fois avant d’être supprimée".
> Supprimée ? Dommage, j'avais justement envie de connaitre un peu mieux le Mont Batur.



Tu ne rafraîchis pas assez souvent ta page de contenus récents sur MacG... 



Bloc de spoiler



Tu as une quantité pléthorique de liens (foireux ou pas, je ne sais pas) vers du porno plus que douteux, sur MacG, depuis ce matin... 

 

Ah ben non... 
Ça a été supprimé aussi...

Désolé...


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2021)

Il en est ou le poulet ?
J’ai l’impression qu’il y a une 5e coquille sur le bord du nid.
À vous qui avez zieuté toute la nuit


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2021)

exactement. naissance du cinquième cette nuit


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Avril 2021)

Presque un Google Actus libre: Meta-Press.es, agrégateur de news sur mesure
					

Extension de Firefox, sous licence libre et à paramétrer soi-même, Meta-Press.es ambitionne de remplacer les agrégateurs d’actus comme Google News ou Bing News «dans la plupart des cas».




					www.zdnet.fr


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> exactement. naissance du cinquième cette nuit


J'ai tout faux avec mes poules.
Ça y est, j'ai vu les cinq.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Avril 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai tout faux avec mes poules.


Logique : elles sont sur un mur avec du blé dur, tes poules !


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Logique : elles sont sur un mur avec du blé dur, tes poules !


Nan, j'en ai plus, j'ai déménagé et plus assez de place.
Les voisins en ont mais la fouine en a déjà trucidé quatre.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Avril 2021)

à Lyon, il fume la chicha en conduisant, sa voiture prends feu


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> à Lyon, il fume la chicha en conduisant, sa voiture prends feu


Ça me rappelle une histoire (sors de ce corps papi j'ai tout vu).
On est en voiture avec mon coloc, on sort de cours à la fac, il fait chaud, toutes les fenêtres sont ouvertes (en plus, ça nous permet de faire chier tout le monde avec la musique à fond - on étaient jeunes et cons), on fume.
Il jette son mégot par la fenêtre.
On roule.
Au feu tricolore il y a une drôle d'odeur, c'est la voiture qui pue, je crois que le moteur chauffe, on s'arrête et on soulève le capot (exactement comme les abrutis qui pensent qu'en regardant le moteur ça va réparer la panne).
Rien.
Quand on remonte ça pue toujours autant.
Et il y a de la fumée sur la banquette arrière. C'est sa veste en jean qui se consume.

Il ne faut pas, jamais, jeter son clope par la fenêtre, même en ville.
Coup de bol que le mégot soit revenu dans la bagnole. Sinon qui sait à quoi on aurait foutu le feu ?
Coup de bol que la veste fut là, sinon c'était la banquette qui prenait et, le temps qu'on réagisse, la bagnole, peut-être.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2021)

Hongkong se dote d'une loi sur l'immigration permettant des interdictions de sortie
					

Hongkong s'est doté mercredi 28 avril d'une nouvelle loi sur l'immigration qui laisse craindre la possibilité d'instaurer dans ce centre d'affaires...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Avril 2021)

Ah, le pénitencier, célèbre contrepèterie !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2021)

Des castors coupent internet dans une ville


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Avril 2021)

Diffile d'imaginer qu'ils oseraient aller jusque là : Canada : la ville d’Hamilton accorde une priorité vaccinale aux “racisés”


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Diffile d'imaginer qu'ils oseraient aller jusque là : Canada : la ville d’Hamilton accorde une priorité vaccinale aux “racisés”


Je ne sais que penser de cette information qui semble n'avoir été reprise que dans "Valeurs Actuelles"
Je ne trouve pas ailleurs.


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne sais que penser de cette information qui semble n'avoir été reprise que dans "Valeurs Actuelles"
> Je ne trouve pas ailleurs.


Ici




__





						Hamilton’s COVID-19 vaccination program prioritizes Black and other racialized populations/people of colour ages 18+ in priority neighbourhoods | City of Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
					

HAMILTON, ON – The Hamilton healthcare partners continue to make progress in vaccinating members of the community. We are pleased to announce that to date, we have administered approximately 167,529 doses of COVD-19 vaccine – with 29.8% of Hamiltonians over the age of 16 receiving a vaccine to date.




					www.hamilton.ca
				




Avec une explication :


> To increase vaccine accessibility to those who are disproportionately impacted by COVID-19, Hamilton Public Health Services is prioritizing Black and other racialized populations/people of colour beginning with serving those ages 18+ and live in postal codes L9C, L8W, L8L, L8N and L9K for COVID-19 vaccination.
> 
> While COVID-19 vaccine supply is limited, it remains crucial that the limited supply is targeted to those most at-risk to make the biggest possible impact.


En gros, ils vaccinent les populations les plus à risques pour mieux controller l’épidémie.
Par exemple, en Europe, ce sont les vieux que l’on vaccine, car ils ont plus de chance de terminer aux urgences.

et ils donnent des chiffres :


> From social and demographic data collected by Hamilton Public Health Services, nearly half of all COVID-19 cases in Hamilton (47%) self-identify as a member of a racialized community but racialized people make up less than a quarter (19%) of Hamilton’s total population.


47% des cas proviennent de 19% de la population. C’est même plus précis que ça, c’est aussi sur des quartiers de la ville.
Bref, une population particulièrement affectée par la pandémie.


> prioritizing Black and other racialized populations/people of colour beginning with serving those ages 18+ and live in postal codes L9C, L8W, L8L, L8N and L9K for COVID-19 vaccination.


Ça me paraît logique de protéger la population en se concentrant sur les personnes qui une fois protégée, permettront de faire baisser la pression sur les services de santé.

En fait… une bonne partie de ce que j’ai écrit est aussi reproduite dans l’article.
Le problème, c’est que ça exclurait d’autres catégories de la population vivant dans ces quartiers ?
Et s’il n’y en avait que très peu ? Et s’ils avaient des conditions de vie différents (plus de revenus, une meilleure couverture, etc.) qui font qu’ils ne représentent peu dans les chiffres de contamination, est-ce utile de les vacciner en premier ?
Ça ne ferait pas baisser la pression sur le système de santé qu’ils essayent justement de combattre.
Et ça, pouf, pas un chiffre, ce n’est même pas évoqué.
D’ailleurs, ils ne renvoient même pas vers le communiqué de presse.

article de merde


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne sais que penser de cette information qui semble n'avoir été reprise que dans "Valeurs Actuelles"
> Je ne trouve pas ailleurs.


Oh ce cas n'est pas rare. Bien des infos ne dépassent pas la barrière d'une parution. Parfois même, elles disparaissent quelques temps après leur apparition. Bon là, ça ne risque pas. Cependant…

Le titre de l'article est clair. La ville d'Hamilton accorde UNE priorité vaccinale aux racisés. Ces derniers ne sont donc pas prioritaires mais font partis des groupes à vacciner en priorité pour les raisons évoquées par notre ami flotow.


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2021)

Bac philo 2021 :


> Est-ce qu’une personne qui a volontairement ne pas voulu se faire vacciner doit être traitée à égalité des autres patients dans un service de santé surchargé ?



Voilà une question pour @macomaniac


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Le problème, c’est que ça exclurait d’autres catégories de la population vivant dans ces quartiers ?
> Et s’il n’y en avait que très peu ? Et s’ils avaient des conditions de vie différents (plus de revenus, une meilleure couverture, etc.) qui font qu’ils ne représentent peu dans les chiffres de contamination, est-ce utile de les vacciner en premier ?




Croyez-moi, ça me ferait vraiment plaisir de contredire Valeurs Actuelles. 

Mais le problème se situe à mon humble avis dans l'extrait de ton post que je cite. 


Je ne verrais strictement aucun problème à prioriser les racialisés (non blancs) si au moins un article scientifique sérieux démontrait que les Blancs ont plus de chances d'éviter les formes graves de COVID-19 et de survivre à la maladie que les racialisés. 
Jusqu'ici je n'ai rien vu de tel. 

Sauf erreur de ma part, la COVID-19 est à l'échelle mondiale plutôt une maladie de la précarité et des milieux urbains, surtout s'ils sont surpeuplés. 
C'est sans doute, entre autres, pour cette raison que l'Inde est touchée de façon catastrophique. 
Cette maladie peut toucher absolument tout le monde, mais ceux vivant de façon très rapprochée dans des milieux clos sont plus exposés que les autres aux risques de contamination. 

Les décisions de la ville d'Hamilton ne me choquent pas spécialement ; les dirigeants de la ville font de leur mieux pour bien faire. 
Je crains juste qu'ils se trompent. 
Je n'y vois donc pas de scandale, mais sans doute une erreur parmi tant d'autres. 

Personnellement, j'aurais préférer le choix de prioriser les habitants de certains quartiers pauvres. 
Et si, dans ces quartiers, certains sont plus riches que d'autres ou bénéficient d'une meilleure couverture sociale, j'aurais aimé que les plus pauvres et les plus démunis soient priorisés. 

Donc, oui, priorisons les publics les plus exposés à des risques de formes graves et de mort du fait de la COVID-19, sans hésiter. 
Il faut juste ne pas se tromper de cibles.  

Ou alors, qu'on me prouve que la couleur de la peau entre en ligne de compte dans les facteurs de risques de formes graves ou de mort dans la maladie COVID-19. 


Sans aucune animosité envers aucun d'entre vous.


----------



## flotow (28 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Croyez-moi, ça me ferait vraiment plaisir de contredire Valeurs Actuelles.
> 
> Mais le problème se situe à mon humble avis dans l'extrait de ton post que je cite.
> 
> ...


Si tu lit le communiqué, c’est un regroupement population + zone géographique.

Ils ont des données sur qui se présente pour se faire soigner, la gravité et l’endroit où il où habitent.
Ce n’est pas un problème de “les blancs ci, etc.” La population qu’ils visent, c’est 49% à l’hôpital, il y a donc 51% d’autres. Dont très sûrement des blancs et d’autre populations. Mais ces autres catégories sont sûrement plus dispersés, ou moindre, je ne connais pas leur chiffre. Sinon, ils s’adresseraient à eux en premier. Ou peut être qu’il y a deja des actions qui sont mises en place. En fait, on n’en sait rien, sinon que ce n’est pas aussi urgent que ces 49%.

Tu peux habiter dans un même quartier (ils indiquent les code postaux dans le communiqué) et avoir des conditions de vie bien différente. Et bien sur, quelques soit tes origines et ton sentiment d’appartenance à tel ou tel groupe, tu peux habiter dans un quartier ou un autre, et avoir des ressource complètement différente de quelqu’un qui serait mis dans le même regroupement.

Ce qui peut faire que, effectivement, tu es mis dans une catégorie qui ne te correspond pas forcément. Il doit donc y avoir quelques personnes qui n’en auront pas besoin bien qu’elles soient dedans, et d’autres qui auraient bien aimé y être et qui n’y sont pas (par exemple, habiter de l’autre côté de la rue, avec un code postal différent).



> Personnellement, j'aurais préférer le choix de prioriser les habitants de certains quartiers pauvres.
> Et si, dans ces quartiers, certains sont plus riches que d'autres ou bénéficient d'une meilleure couverture sociale, j'aurais aimé que les plus pauvres et les plus démunis soient priorisés.


Entre ce qu’ils ont au niveaux des hôpitaux et les données de recensement, ils doivent arriver à peut près à ca.

Mais au final, le but c’est de faire réduire à pression sur les services de santé, et donc d’avoir rapidement de grands groupes de population, de la plus affectée à la moins affectée, qui est vaccinée rapidement. Même si c’est 80% de ce groupe qui l’est (contre 100%), alors c’est deja ça.

Et chercher à faire le groupe parfait, ça n’arrivera jamais.

Une fois que ce groupe de personne sera vaccinée, ça sera la même méthode avec la nouvelle liste.
Et la, ça sera peut être que des vieux et blancs, et il n’y aura même pas d’article pour dire que c’est injuste pour les jeunes. Ou pour ci, ou pour ça.

Par exemple, autour de moi, des personnes sont vaccinées, pour plusieurs raison (âge, travail). Même en faisant parti du même groupe de population (origines, lieux, éventuellement revenus), pourquoi devrai-je vouloir passer en premier ? Je travaille depuis chez moi suis en bonne santé et sans co morbidité ! S’ils sont exposés ou que qu’ils sont particulièrement à risques, alors qu’ils passent en premier (et pourtant, j’aimerai bien pouvoir bouger).

Mais comme tu dis : tout le mode de fait de son mieux.
C’est franchement désespérant par moment, mais je n’aimerai pas à avoir gérer un tel soucis.
C’est mondial, ça peut toucher n’importe qui, n’importe où. Se calmer, ressurgir.
Plus les populations qui en ont marre, et qui ne jouent pas forcément le jeu.
vu les disparités, c’est impossible de mettre tout le monde d’accord. Et avec la politique par dessus ou tout le monde propose la meilleure idée sans en avoir aucune idée.
Bref… c’est relou de taper de si longs textes sur un iPad.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Si tu lit le communiqué, c’est un regroupement population + zone géographique.
> 
> Ils ont des données sur qui se présente pour se faire soigner, la gravité et l’endroit où il où habitent.
> 
> ...




Oui oui, j'ai bien lu l'article avant de poster. 

Sur l'essentiel, je pense vraiment que toi et moi sommes d'accord :


Oui, évidemment, il faut limiter la pression sur le système hospitalier, tout particulièrement sur les urgences, services de soins critiques et surtout les services de réanimation.
Oui, évidemment, il faut prioriser les personnes risquant le plus d'aller en réanimation et/ou de mourir de la COVID-19.

Le tout étant de savoir comment on opère la sélection. 
Les critères sociaux, notamment de promiscuité dans les logements, de revenus, de biens, de couverture sociale sont pertinents. 
Les critères géographiques (quartiers pauvres) aussi. 


Quant au critère de la couleur de la peau, je suis prêt à la valider si l'on m'en démontre la pertinence. 
Je vois bien l'idée de la ville d'Hamilton de trier en fonctions des groupes et des codes postaux.
Bien entendu, ce sont des raccourcis. 
Je ne suis toujours pas certain de comprendre la pertinence de la couleur de la peau, même pour procéder à des raccourcis. 
Si la sélection du public cible n'avait retenu comme pertinents que des critères sociaux (et géographiques, s'agissant des quartiers pauvres), OK, je serais d'accord. 

Pour le présenter autrement, si la ville disait "en deçà de tels revenus, de telle couverture sociale, et avec tel code postal, vous êtes priorisés", OK.
Et il pourrait très bien y avoir dans cette population 10% de Blancs. Ou même 1% de Blancs. Aucun problème.

Par contre, si les Blancs sont exclus parce qu'ils sont blancs, y-compris s'ils vivent exactement dans les mêmes conditions que les Noirs les plus pauvres, ça me gêne.
Je ne suis pas choqué et encore moins scandalisé ; je crains juste que le "raccourci" de sélection ne soit pas le bon. 

Quand en France on choisit de prioriser les vieux (dont je ferai peut-être partie dans quelques semaines), Ok. 
Ce n'est pas parfait. Je connais (comme toi j'imagine) des personnes de 75 ans qui sont en pleine forme, et d'autres, bien plus jeunes, qui ne le sont pas du tout. 
Mais le raccourci est tout de même pertinent. 

Pour le choix de prioriser les racialisés à Hamilton, je ne doute pas des bonnes intentions des responsables de la mairie ; je crains juste que le raccourci pris ne soit pas le bon.


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2021)

Changeons les esprits et parlons du poulet…
Et bien : il dort !


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci.


flotow a dit:


> article de merde


C'est ce que j'ai pensé en première instance à la lecture de l'article français.
Mon opinion de Valeurs Actuelles jouant certainement sur mon objectivité de lecteur.
Je ne voyais qu'un désir de l'auteur de dénoncer la priorité faite aux "racisés" (j’exècre ce mot) au détriment des "blancs".
C'est pourquoi je cherchais un autre traitement de cette information (que j'étais tout prêt à mettre en doute).
J'aurais du chercher en langue étrangère, mais mon père doit avoir raison, je suis un fainéant.

Bon alors, ainsi donc, puisque l'information émane directement du bulletin paroissial, Hamilton priorise une certaine population dans certains quartiers.
C'est donc vrai.
Est-ce un bien ou un mal ? Je n'en sais fichtre.

Cependant, à la lecture de tout ça, je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que la ville d'Hamilton utilise le mauvais biais pour analyser la situation.
Les plus impactés sont les "non-blancs" de tel ou tel quartier.
Ceci est une donnée factuelle.
Cela n'implique pas que les "non-blancs" sont physiquement plus sensibles au virus.
Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, la couleur de peau n'est pas un facteur aggravant.
Ce que l'on pourrait reprocher à la ville d'Hamilton c'est d'avoir pu déterminer que certains quartiers étaient plus impactés (pour une histoire de densité de population, peut-être, je ne sais pas) et de se focaliser uniquement sur une (ou des) couleur(s) de peau (en sur-représentation dans ces quartiers, peut-être).
Et ainsi de décider de vacciner en priorité par couleur. Alors que c'est la population (dans son ensemble) du quartier impacté qu'il faut vacciner.
Y a pas, je retourne le truc dans tous les sens. Le premier qui a pensé qu'il fallait d'abord vacciner les "racisés" est un con et ceux qui l'ont suivi ne sont pas mieux.

En dehors de ça, Hamilton et ses habitants (qu'ils soient noirs, blancs, bleus, petits, grands, moches ou beaux), je m'en fous, notez bien.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas, je retourne le truc dans tous les sens. Le premier qui a pensé qu'il fallait d'abord vacciner les "racisés" est un con et ceux qui l'ont suivi ne sont pas mieux.



Je ne serais pas si sévère. 
Je dirais plutôt qu'il a pensé bien faire pour cibler les populations les plus à risques de développer des formes graves de la COVID-19, et d'en mourir. 
Pour cibler les populations à risques et prioriser des gens pour une campagne vaccinale, il faut utiliser des "raccourcis". 
Selon les situations, c'est l'âge, les comorbidité, l'exposition aux risques de contamination liée à une profession, des critères sociaux, etc... 
Le critère de la couleur de la peau -même en tant que "raccourci"- ne me semble pas pertinent. 

Cela me semble être une erreur parmi d'autres depuis le début de cette pandémie. 
Je ne crois pas que ce soit plus grave que ça.


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2021)

Mais en fait, vous pensez que valeurs actuelles a pris la balle au bond car il y avait racisé dans le titre, et que si ça avait été “Hamilton va vacciner en premier les populations les plus exposées” ca serait passé inaperçu ?


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Mais en fait, vous pensez que valeurs actuelles a pris la balle au bond car il y avait racisé dans le titre, et que si ça avait été “Hamilton va vacciner en premier les populations les plus exposées” ca serait passé inaperçu ?



Très possible que le terme "racisé" ait énervé Valeurs Actuelles, ou qu'ils aient voulu protester contre ce qui leur apparaît comme de la discrimination anti-Blancs, voire, dans le pire des cas, du racisme anti-Blancs.

C'est pour ça que ça m'énerve de leur donner de fait plus ou moins raison sur la non pertinence de prioriser les racisés. 


Pour moi, la question n'est pas du tout de savoir s'il faut accorder des privilèges aux racisés de façon systématique pour réparer des injustices, dans le cadre d'une politique d'affirmative action (aka discrimination positive).
Question intéressante par ailleurs mais à mon sens hors sujet dans ce contexte.

Là, il y a une pandémie avec une pénurie de vaccins.
Donc, certains états décident de prioriser les populations à risques de formes graves ou mortelles de la COVID-19. 
Chacun essaie de trouver ses propres critères, ses propres raccourcis pour prioriser de la manière qui semble la plus juste et la plus efficace pour protéger les populations vulnérables. 
En faisant les bon choix... Ou pas. 

C'est ça, pour moi, le seul vrai sujet.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2021)

Patient bizarre : des champignons hallucinogènes poussent dans ses veines
					

Un homme âgé de 30 ans a contracté une grave infection fongique après s’être injecté une infusion de champignons hallucinogènes dans le sang. Explications.




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

A 12 Ans , il décroche le bac et un diplôme universitaire grâce au confinement


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Mais en fait, vous pensez que valeurs actuelles a pris la balle au bond car il y avait racisé dans le titre, et que si ça avait été “Hamilton va vacciner en premier les populations les plus exposées” ca serait passé inaperçu ?


Toutafé.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

En Bretagne , un arbre est le sosie de Michel Polnareff


----------



## Powerdom (29 Avril 2021)

Tout le monde va bien. J'avais un peu de souci pour le petit dernier, mais il est plein de vie !
Petit déjeuner du matin : Vers de terre prédigéré par Maman


----------



## Jura39 (29 Avril 2021)

Il va falloir encore attendre un peu 





__





						mangeur de cigogne ;-) - Cigogne Farcie du mangeur de cigogne
					

Le site des recettes traditionnelles du mangeur de cigogne ;-)



					mange.la.cigogne.free.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> car ils ont plus de chance de terminer aux urgences.


Quelle chance ! Risque, oui...


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quelle chance ! Risque, oui...


C’était un test pour voir qui lisait !


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2021)

Il est admis qu'on peut utiliser chance ou risque, chance n'étant pas synonyme de "bonheur" mais de probabilité.


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il est admis qu'on peut utiliser chance ou risque, chance n'étant pas synonyme de "bonheur" mais de probabilité.


Oui, mais risque parle plus et est aussi une probabilité. C'est pas ma faute si parfois la langue française est mal foutue.
Les mots doivent être précis.
En lisant Céline, je m'en suis aperçu. Être précis c'est être cinglant, dire vite et juste une situation...


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Il est admis qu'on peut utiliser chance ou risque, chance n'étant pas synonyme de "bonheur" mais de probabilité.


Merci Maitre Capello


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2021)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Patient bizarre : des champignons hallucinogènes poussent dans ses veines
> 
> 
> Un homme âgé de 30 ans a contracté une grave infection fongique après s’être injecté une infusion de champignons hallucinogènes dans le sang. Explications.
> ...



Et il va mieux, @macomaniac, depuis ?...


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Avril 2021)

Ah, les psilos ! J'ai deux anecdotes. La première on me l'a rapportée. Dans une prison en Espagne un groupe de détenu décide d'en faire manger en douce à un autre qu'ils n'aiment pas. Le mec est devenu fou dans sa cellule et se tapait la tête contre les murs pour sortir.
La seconde je l'ai vécue. Dans un bar de nuit au Havre, je vois qu'un mec à la table d'à côté absorbe un truc et s'en vante auprès de ses potes, des psilocybes. Après quelques bières, mon groupe et le sien sortons. Nous sommes à proximité d'un grand bassin du centre ville. À un moment, le mec se met à courir en criant "je vais me baigner". C'était marée basse et le mec a sauté dans la vase 4 mètres plus bas, manquant de s'empaler sur de la ferraille. La vase profonde empêchait quiconque d'aller le chercher... On a dû appeler les pompiers pour l'en sortir avant que l'eau remonte... Beau délire !


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et il va mieux, @macomaniac, depuis ?...


Bah si on se réfère à la fréquence de ses messages sur le forum, j'dirais qu'il a le cuir très dur le bougre. :^°


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Mais en fait, vous pensez que valeurs actuelles a pris la balle au bond car il y avait racisé dans le titre, et que si ça avait été “Hamilton va vacciner en premier les populations les plus exposées” ca serait passé inaperçu ?





Romuald a dit:


> Toutafé.


Leur article, s'il reprend l'article original, est tout de même une interprétation, tournée d'une manière polémique (peut-être que ce dernier mot est un peu fort).

PS : Promis, je ne reviens plus là-dessus. Nous avons déjà suffisamment discuté de tout ça.


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2021)

Dans un article de La Croix (!) sur Sheila, qui sera peut-être corrigé si vous suivez le lien, mais je jure que je ne l'ai pas caviardé :

_L’année suivante, son premier single L’école est finie en fait la nouvelle idole des jeunes et le symbole des années yé-yé. L’artiste enchaîne les hits, Vous les copains, Les rois mages, fait du cinéma (*Gang Bang de Serge Piolet*), anime des émissions télévisées, et donne son nom à une marque de vêtements et de cosmétiques. Elle prendra ensuite un virage disco, se produisant aux États-Unis avec les Black Devotion.

 _


----------



## flotow (29 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans un article de La Croix (!) sur Sheila, qui sera peut-être corrigé si vous suivez le lien, mais je jure que je ne l'ai pas caviardé :
> 
> _L’année suivante, son premier single L’école est finie en fait la nouvelle idole des jeunes et le symbole des années yé-yé. L’artiste enchaîne les hits, Vous les copains, Les rois mages, fait du cinéma (*Gang Bang de Serge Piolet*), anime des émissions télévisées, et donne son nom à une marque de vêtements et de cosmétiques. Elle prendra ensuite un virage disco, se produisant aux États-Unis avec les Black Devotion.
> 
> _


Paywall !


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Dans un article de La Croix (!) sur Sheila, qui sera peut-être corrigé si vous suivez le lien, mais je jure que je ne l'ai pas caviardé :
> 
> _L’année suivante, son premier single L’école est finie en fait la nouvelle idole des jeunes et le symbole des années yé-yé. L’artiste enchaîne les hits, Vous les copains, Les rois mages, fait du cinéma (*Gang Bang de Serge Piolet*), anime des émissions télévisées, et donne son nom à une marque de vêtements et de cosmétiques. Elle prendra ensuite un virage disco, se produisant aux États-Unis avec les Black Devotion.
> 
> _



L'article est réservé aux abonnés, mais je te crois. 
Je te croix, même... 

Le titre du film en question est en principe *Bang Bang*, et non Gang  Bang... 

Quelle bande de farceurs, ces rédacteurs de La Croix !...


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'article est réservé aux abonnés


Curieux. Je ne suis pas abonné mais je le vois en intégralité dans mon lecteur RSS (Vienna)


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Curieux. Je ne suis pas abonné mais je le vois en intégralité dans mon lecteur RSS (Vienna)




Avec Chrome pour Android, j'obtiens ceci :





Mais je te fais confiance.


----------



## boninmi (29 Avril 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Curieux. Je ne suis pas abonné mais je le vois en intégralité dans mon lecteur RSS (Vienna)


Ils t'ont repéré dans une procession.


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2021)

Et bien, je vais bientôt avoir des petits poulets à côté de chez moi.
Un couple de moineau s’installe.
Ce matin, ils étaient très occupés !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne sais que penser de cette information qui semble n'avoir été reprise que dans "Valeurs Actuelles"





Human-Fly a dit:


> Croyez-moi, ça me ferait vraiment plaisir de contredire Valeurs Actuelles.


Bon.
On va essayer de trouver des informations ailleurs : France 3 renonce à diffuser un programme 

La TV du pouvoir est réjouissante de conn****s : mais cela en réjouira certains !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2021)

Une partie de jambes en l'air qui se termine mal


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Avril 2021)

Bons baisers de Russie. :^°


----------



## boninmi (30 Avril 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Et bien, je vais bientôt avoir des petits poulets à côté de chez moi.
> Un couple de moineau s’installe.
> Ce matin, ils étaient très occupés !


Je me demande s'il n'y a pas un nid de geais dans ma glycine.
Il me manque la webcam.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2021)

Ne pas faire de cambriolages avec une voiture violette


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bon.
> On va essayer de trouver des informations ailleurs : France 3 renonce à diffuser un programme
> 
> La TV du pouvoir est réjouissante de conn****s : mais cela en réjouira certains !


Cette bonne Charlotte.
Un ravissement pour les yeux, une horreur pour les oreilles.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Cette bonne Charlotte.
> Un ravissement pour les yeux, une horreur pour les oreilles.


En effet : elle n'a pas son pareil pour renvoyer calmement un Joffrin à ses études 
Un régal pour mes yeux et mes oreilles ! 

Mais comme tu sembles apprécier ce genre de méthode de censure...


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mais comme tu sembles apprécier ce genre de méthode de censure...


Tu te trompes, pourtant.
Je n'entends pas qu'un autre censure pour moi, car je m'estime capable de décider de ce que je n'ai pas à lire, entendre ou voir.
Et s'il faut parler de Mme d'Ornellas, c'est après l'avoir entendu débattre pendant suffisamment longtemps à mon goût que j'ai décidé d'arrêter de perdre mon temps à l'écouter.
S'il est important de laisser chacun s'exprimer, il n'est pas nécessaire de s'imposer tout et n'importe quoi.
Je n'empêcherais toutefois pas les autres d'agir à leur guise.
Ça n'est que mon avis.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2021)

Y'en a un qui a eu (très) chaud aux fesses :





​Le missile ayant une portée de 2.600 kms, on comprend qu'il ne se soit pas calmé dès sa plongée dans l'eau !

(pour info,  la frégate « Maréchal Chapochnikov » venait d'être modifiée pour lancer des missiles de croisière...)


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Y'en a un qui a eu (très) chaud aux fesses :
> 
> ​Le missile ayant une portée de 2.600 kms, on comprend qu'il ne se soit pas calmé dès sa plongée dans l'eau !
> 
> (pour info,  la frégate « Maréchal Chapochnikov » venait d'être modifiée pour lancer des missiles de croisière...)


Le fil rouge sur le bouton rouge, on avait dit !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mai 2021)

Va t'il poster sur le forum dans le topic " Les aventures de Lucky et ses amis"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Va t'il poster sur le forum dans le topic " Les aventures de Lucky et ses amis"


 ... Mais !!!! C'est Capitaine Gribouille !!!!! ... 

Choisir un chat ... Il est vraiment "bien" ce Biden !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais !!!! C'est Capitaine Gribouille !!!!! ...


Non, non...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, non...


 ... Trop bon ! 

En fait, on peut utiliser les mêmes caractéristiques pour *TE* reconnaître ... A part le "genre glory" bien entendu ! 

Pour le chiffre 7, je ne sais pas !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> A part le "genre glory" bien entendu !


Si, si !


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Mai 2021)

@ thebiglebowsky, je t'ai bien baladé, non !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> @ thebiglebowsky, je t'ai bien baladé, non !


Oui !  ... J'y ai cru pendant un instant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2021)

Un vin corse attaqué en justice par Coca-Cola, qui l’accuse de lui avoir volé sa formule


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un vin corse attaqué en justice par Coca-Cola, qui l’accuse de lui avoir volé sa formule


Voilà que me vient une furieuse envie de goûter ce vin Corse que je ne connais pas.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mai 2021)

Chuis tombé dans une faille temporelle ou quoi ?
Rien depuis dimanche.
Je vais être obligé de lire les infos sur un journal en papier ?
On en est là ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2021)

le nid de cigognes prend feu. Mais pas de panique "les notres" vont bien


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Voilà que me vient une furieuse envie de goûter ce vin Corse que je ne connais pas.


Et de mettre une tannée aux amerloques ! 


> "On était là 25 ans avant eux"​Le président actuel de l'entreprise, Christophe Mariani, assure que le Coca-Cola est né de ce vin pétillant français. "On était là 25 ans avant eux. En 1885, John Pemberton, un Américain préparateur en pharmacie, décide de copier ce vin tonique Mariani, puis à la fin des année 1885 arrive la Prohibition. Il est alors obligé de changer sa formule, d'enlever le vin et de créer une boisson qu'on connaît aujourd'hui, qui s'appelle Coca-Cola", assure le gérant.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> vont bien


Ça grandi vite ces volatiles !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mai 2021)

Tain, tain, tain, tain, tain (musique des dents de la mer), bientôt chez nous ?
Le tracker


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tain, tain, tain, tain, tain (musique des dents de la mer), bientôt chez nous ?
> Le tracker


Fake news, on fait dire au GPS ce qu'on veut :








						La marine américaine veut retourner à la navigation au sextant
					

Le GPS est exposé au piratage. Les étoiles, non. Ces dernières décennies, internet mis à part, peu de technologies auront réellement révolutionné la société aussi profondément et en aussi peu de temps que le Global Positioning System, ou GPS. Avions de chasse, livreurs Deliveroo ou...




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## Powerdom (4 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tain, tain, tain, tain, tain (musique des dents de la mer), bientôt chez nous ?
> Le tracker


chez nous, chez nous, c'est vite dit. chez toi plutôt, parce que d'ou je suis, on est pas prêt de voir un requin, Hein @jura


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mai 2021)

Méfiez vous des Belges


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Méfiez vous des Belges


On rêve d'envahir la France ... Ce n'est qu'un début !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Méfiez vous des Belges



Oui, méfions-en nous...  
Un jour, ils pourraient bien nous faire mourir... De rire !!!... 

Qu'ils en soient remerciés !...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2021)

Je n'aurais jamais du utiliser le "terminal" ...  ... 

Gigantesque cyber attaque en Belgique !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je n'aurais jamais du utiliser le "terminal" ...  ...
> 
> Gigantesque cyber attaque en Belgique !




D'autant que tu as été photographié pratiquement à l'instant précis de ton forfait,  * 
posant assez fièrement devant l'arme du crime* !!!... 



En trahissant Mackie, tu vas peut-être pouvoir obtenir une réduction de peine !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2021)

La « cancel culture » s’attaque cette fois à Blanche-Neige


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La « cancel culture » s’attaque cette fois à Blanche-Neige




"Intéressant"... Si j'ose dire... 

En lisant le titre et en apprenant que Blanche-Neige était victime de la cancel culture, je pensais que le titre allait être rebaptisé "Blanche-Neige et ses sept compagnons de petite taille"...

Mais le problème n'est pas là.
Ou peut-être pas encore. 
Ce qui choque, c'est la scène final du baiser. 
Blanche-Neige est endormie. Elle ne peut donc pas consentir à ce baiser. 
D'une part, je ne me rappelle pas avoir vu Blanche Neige porter plainte ou se plaindre d'une quelconque manière après ce baiser. 
Mais passons... 
Ce prédateur notoire et pervers polymorphe de Prince soit-disant Charmant embrasse en effet Blanche-Neige pendant qu'elle est endormie.
Oui, mais voilà, le Prince Charmant peut faire valoir une circonstance atténuante. Au moment des faits, il croit Blanche Neige morte !

Donc, le Prince Charmant n'est pas un herceleur ni un agresseur ni un prédateur. 
Il croit Blanche-Neige morte et embrasse tout de même sa bouche en guise de baiser d'adieu post-mortem. 
C'est donc un doux rêveur avec une (très) légère tendance nécrophile !  


Je ne sais même pas s'il s'agit d'une "actualité amusante"... Ou pas. 
Je serais tenté d'essayer d'en rire plutôt que d'en pleurer... 
Mais ça devient difficile...


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mai 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> le nid de cigognes prend feu. Mais pas de panique "les notres" vont bien


Ben là je suis bien emmerdé pour "liker" convenablement cette info avec les outils que l'on nous propose.
L'incendie de ce nid mérite un  , alors que la bonne santé de nos oisillons mérite un .
C'est quand qu'on va pouvoir réagir avec deux icônes différents, hein Mr macgé ?


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2021)

Le nom de son village est trop long


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2021)

Elle accouche de 9 enfants en une seule grossesse


----------



## boninmi (5 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle accouche de 9 enfants en une seule grossesse


Plus fort que la cigogne.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2021)

Etats-Unis : portée disparue depuis novembre, une femme retrouvée en pleine forêt


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

Un émeu sur l'autoroute


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2021)

*Boire une bière produite par Elizabeth II ? C'est désormais possible. *


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

Normandie , un corbeau répand la bonne humeur


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La « cancel culture » s’attaque cette fois à Blanche-Neige


“Cancel culture” : un dessin de Libération sur Blanche-Neige accusé de faire l’apologie du viol


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> “Cancel culture” : un dessin de Libération sur Blanche-Neige accusé de faire l’apologie du viol



En complément du post de TimeCapsule, je me permets de poster le fameux dessin de  Coco, que je trouve absolument excellent. 









J'avoue que ça m'a beaucoup fait rire...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> En complément du post de TimeCapsule, je me permets de poster le fameux dessin de  Coco, que je trouve absolument excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 225379



Pour des gens qui ne sont pas modérateurs ou administrateurs, ton lien pointe dans le vide.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour des gens qui ne sont pas modérateurs ou administrateurs, ton lien pointe dans le vide.


Bah non


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah non



Maintenant, après édition, tout va bien !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Maintenant, après édition, tout va bien !


Tu répond trop vite


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mai 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2021)

Une bouteille de Petrus revenue de l'espace en vente, estimée un million de dollars


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2021)

Découverte de 160 Colis contenant des chats et chiens vivants


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mai 2021)

À propos de Blanche-neige, je vous rappelle qu'elle est sensée être morte... 
Est-ce un viol d'embrasser une morte ? 
Pour la ressusciter !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À propos de Blanche-neige, je vous rappelle qu'elle est sensée être morte...
> Est-ce un viol d'embrasser une morte ?
> Pour la ressusciter !



 * 
N'est-ce pas justement ce que je disais dans mon post ?... * 

(Désolé pour les deux fautes de frappe qui m'ont échappé ; mon délais d'édition était passé quand je m'en suis rendu compte).


----------



## boninmi (7 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Découverte de 160 Colis contenant des chats et chiens vivants


C'était TheBig qui avait commandé les chats.


----------



## patlek (7 Mai 2021)

Bon, alors sur "Blanche neige": il y a eut "Cendrillon "qui est passé a la TV

Et donc, pourquoi que ce serait une fille qui ferait le ménage??

Faut moderniser...

Cendrille, un beau mec au corps finement musclé, a deux freres, fans de mode, et qui n' en branle pas une, ils passent leurs journées à lire des magazines de mode. 
On annonce la venue à la boite du coin "le macumba" la venue de la grande pretresse de la mode pour un défilé de mode... Les deux frangins sont tout fous, et de plongeznt dans leur gardes robes et le pauvre cendrille, avec ses vieilles fringues, pourrat pas ren ter dans la boite, les videurs le jetteront, heureusement il a un parrain magicien, qui transformerat une citrouille en une ford mustang dernier modele ('pour que le film ait au moins un spectateur (zebig)
Etc...

Et çà finirat bien, cendrille deviendrat top-model, ferat des défilé de mode sur toute la planete, et deviendrat la chose de la pretresse de la mode.

Un truc top moderne!


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2021)

- Sœur Anne, ne vois-tu rien venir ?
- Je ne vois que Castex qui parloit et la ZAD qui s'avançoit


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mai 2021)

Un geai qui imite le bruit du cheval


----------



## Romuald (7 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un geai qui imite le bruit du cheval


Tant que c'est pas l'inverse...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mai 2021)

J'en connais qui vont être ravis :  À Paris, le musée Grévin rouvre le 19 mai avec son Joe Biden de cire et Emmanuel Macron en chair et en os


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mai 2021)

Message personnel : En Belgique, les terrasses des bars et des restaurants rouvrent 

Allez, TheBig : une 'tite laine (et des bottes) au boulot !


----------



## Romuald (8 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Message personnel : En Belgique, les terrasses des bars et des restaurants rouvrent
> 
> Allez, TheBig : une 'tite laine (et des bottes) au boulot !


Je crois qu'ils sont au courant  :






Kroll - Le Soir​


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mai 2021)

Elon Musk révèle qu'il est atteint du syndrome d'Asperger


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Message personnel : En Belgique, les terrasses des bars et des restaurants rouvrent
> Allez, TheBig : une 'tite laine (et des bottes) au boulot !


Pffffff ! Quand je vois ce qu'il s'est passé hier soir, je reste pessimiste ...   ... A croire que certains ont perdu le bon sens élémentaire !

Heureusement que la vaccination avance à grands pas pour atténuer (du moins j'espère !) les conséquences de ces débordements ! 

Ouverture des terrasses samedi soir !!!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Elon Musk révèle qu'il est atteint du syndrome d'Asperger


Ah ça, pour asperger, il asperge !
Et le souci c'est qu'on n'a pas de pare-projection à toutes ses conneries.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mai 2021)

Un goéland vole un sandwich


----------



## patlek (10 Mai 2021)

Faut pas utiliser amazon; faut passer par d' autres trucs (Fnac ou autres)









						Amazon : 44 milliards de chiffre d’affaires... et pas un euro d’impôt sur les sociétés
					

La semaine dernière, le "Guardian" révélait une fois de plus l’absurdité fiscale des comptes de la multinationale Amazon. Décryptage et explications avec Eric Vernier, spécialiste de l'évasion et de l'optimisation fiscale des grands groupes.




					www.marianne.net
				




Seul problème : sur le vieux continent, le géant du numérique n’a payé aucun impôt sur les sociétés. Amazon a même bénéficié de crédits d’impôts à hauteur de 56 millions d’euros...


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faut pas utiliser amazon; faut passer par d' autres trucs (Fnac ou autres)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je te comprends et te donne même en partie raison dans ta critique d'Amazon.
Tout n'est pas parfait chez eux, très loin de là. 

Oui, il y a de l'optimosation fiscale qui peut choquer, surtout en Europe. 
Particulièrement en France, sans doute.

Oui, les conditions de travail des employés sont souvent dures, et parfois trop. 

Et oui aussi, il existe entre Amazon et ses sociétés partenaires des clauses abusives. 
De mémoire (Je n'ai pas le document sous le coude), il me semble qi'Amazon à payé à l'Union Européenne une amende de 40 millions d'euros pour clauses abusives envers ses sociétés partenaires. 

( Je te donne raison et même j'en rajoute une couche !!!... ) 


Toutefois, je n'ai pas envie de faire plus que ça du "Amazon bashing". 
Je ne voudrais pas jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain. 

Amazon crée directement ou indirectement de véritables bassins d'emploi, et qui plus est des emplois qui survivent à la crise COVID-19, avec même de nouvelles embauches en France en ce moment. 
Les ventes d'Amazon sont réalisées à 60% par des sociétés partenaires, et dans le cas français essentiellement des petites ou  très petites entreprises. 


Alors oui, il faudrait dans un cadre européen ou bien mieux encore dans un cadre mondial pouvoir taxer ou imposer Amazon, l'ensemble des GAFA, ou idéalement supprimer les paradis fiscaux, ce qui impliquerait de revoir les règles du commerce mondial. 

En attendant, non, je ne vais pas renoncer à Amazon. Parce que j'y trouve des articles que je ne trouve pas ailleurs. Puis c'est pratique, etc... 
Et je ne vais pas appeler à un boycott d'Amazon. 
Parce que dans l'état actuel des choses, la présence d'Amazon en France, en Europe ou dans le monde me semble plutôt faire pencher la balance dans un sens positif. 
Ce n'est pas parfait. C'est perfectible. 
Mais Amazon me semble faire partie des sociétés aujourd'hui incontournables. 

PS: ceci dit, j'ai aussi une carte FNAC !


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faut pas utiliser amazon; faut passer par d' autres trucs (Fnac ou autres)


je (re)commanderais à la FNAC quand ils seront honnêtes avec les éditeurs français. Au moins, chez Amazon, j’ai le choix.








						Aucune commande de nouveautés “livre” chez Fnac, sauf de best-sellers ?
					

ENQUÊTE – « On ne peut pas dire qu’ils jouent le jeu de la reprise. » Cet éditeur d’imaginaire n’a rien d’un cas isolé : depuis la réouverture partielle des boutiques Fnac, les maisons assistent à un étrange ballet de livres. Des retours, en masse, des commandes de nouveautés annulées pour les...




					actualitte.com


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faut pas utiliser amazon; faut passer par d' autres trucs (Fnac ou autres)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T’es mignon la pastèque, mais je passe par où je trouve ce que je veux acheter.   

Rappel : ces entreprises ne font que profiter de la règle du jeu mise en place par les politiques européennes. Règles qui ont déjà commencé à évoluer.

Sinon, l’article est assez biaisé. C’est une reprise mal réchauffée d’un article à charge du Guardian. Amazon est quelque chose de bien plus complexe.

Exemple dans cet article de 2019 :









						Le tour de passe-passe d’Amazon sur ses impôts français
					

Le géant du e-commerce assure avoir payé en France 250 millions d’euros de taxes en 2018. Mais ce cumul inclut la TVA payée par ses clients., C’est un joli tour de passe-passe. Régulièrement épinglé, comme




					www.capital.fr
				




"Dans tous les cas, Amazon ne communique pas sur ses bénéfices taxables. Parmi ces activités, certaines ont bien leur siège en France et y paient l’impôt sur les sociétés : c’est le cas d’Amazon EU Sarl, qui effectue les ventes e-commerce et ne réalise que peu de marge, vu la faible rentabilité de cette activité. Elle paie donc en France un impôt sur les bénéfices réduit. Mais d’autres activités comme Amazon Web Services, sa filiale cloud, qui est la vraie cash machine d’Amazon, ou encore sa filiale publicitaire, ou celle collectant les commissions des vendeurs de la place de marché ne sont pas françaises : elles sont encore domiciliées au Luxembourg, le siège européen d’Amazon, où leurs profits sont concentrés et où elles paient un impôt bien plus modéré."

Alors au lieu de m’inciter à ne pas acheter chez Amazon, bannis donc les domaines d’AWS de ta navigation. Pas sûr que tu apprécies l’internet « politiquement gauchiste correct ».


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T’es mignon la pastèque, mais je passe par où je trouve ce que je veux acheter.
> 
> Rappel : ces entreprises ne font que profiter de la règle du jeu mise en place par les politiques européennes. Règles qui ont déjà commencé à évoluer.
> 
> ...




J'ai failli liker avec un "up", mais  ton dernier paragraphe (surtout ta dernière phrase) pulvérise toute la qualité du post pour ne plus aboutir qu'à un grand éclat de rire... 
Du moins dans mon cas. 
Dommage, tout le reste était très intéressant, cohérent, et assez pertinent.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mai 2021)

Bon , je devrais pas poster ici , mais je trouve que vu les topics


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai failli liker avec un "up", mais  ton dernier paragraphe (surtout ta dernière phrase) pulvérise toute la qualité du post pour ne plus aboutir qu'à un grand éclat de rire...
> Du moins dans mon cas.
> Dommage, tout le reste était très intéressant, cohérent, et assez pertinent.


Qu’est-ce que tu ne comprends pas ?

La majorité de bénéfices d’Amazon provient de son activité d’hébergement (c’est la citation de l’article de Capital). Cette activité est domiciliée au au Luxembourg pour l’Europe où elle bénéficie d’un régime fiscal avantageux (merci monsieur Juncker).

Qu’AWS soit la vache à lait d’Amazon, ses actionnaires le savent bien puisque certains ont essayé de séparer les deux activités pour maximiser la valeur cette activité. Jeff Bezos s’y est opposé (il a besoin de la puissance financière d’AWS pour Amazon.com).

Si tu veux faire de l’activisme efficace, au lieu de pénaliser Amazon E.U. qui paye bien ses impôts sur le revenu en France, qui implante des entrepôts en France, qui fait travailler des résidents français, qui génère une activité économique et donc des taxes en France, il faut bloquer AWS. Par contre, autant arrêter de suite d’aller sur internet.

L’article du Guardian est une campagne de dénigrement initiée par une députée travailliste qui essaye d’exister dans les médias après la branlée prise aux dernières législatives par son parti (et qui vient de s’en prendre une autre en Écosse). Le Guardian est un torchon gauchiste, l’équivalent de Libération, sauf qu’il ne vit pas avec l’argent du contribuable.


Tu roules à l’essence ou au diesel ?









						L'incroyable optimisation fiscale de Shell pour ne payer aucun impôt aux Pays-Bas
					

Le groupe pétrolier, dont le siège est à la Haye, a pourtant réalisé 13 milliards d’euros de bénéfices en 2017. Sans payer aucun impôt dessus., C’est une révélation qui risque de ternir l’image de Shell




					www.capital.fr
				




C’est pareil chez les autres.


J’aime bien @patlek, par contre son lien Fassebouk dans sa signature discrédite totalement sa position sur Amazon.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu’est-ce que tu ne comprends pas ?
> 
> (...)
> 
> Le Guardian est un torchon gauchiste, l’équivalent de Libération, sauf qu’il ne vit pas avec l’argent du contribuable.




Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est la petite phrase finale qui gâche tout. Ou qui, en l'occurrence, (me) fair éclater de rire... 
Je ne suis pas d'accord avec @fabfab qui te donnait au moins 15 ans de plus que ton âge. 
Je te rassure : tu es jeune. 
Pour rédiger des posts d'une quelle qualité (au moins la démonstration, voire le sens-même du propos), puis ne pas pouvoir s'empêcher de tout faire voler en éclat par une sorte de petite blague bien provoc  qui décridibilise tout le reste, il faut être jeune !  

Je ne te parle pas de l'hébergement, qui est d'une importance fondamentale et historique pour Amazon. 

Pour ce qui est du gauchisme, ma référence reste "Le Gauchisme, ou la maladie infantile du Communisme", de Lénine. 
Quand un trotskiste dit à un autre trotskiste qu'il est "gauchiste", c'est au moins une critique, voire presque une insulte. 
Mais passons... 

Dans une acception extrêmement large, "gauchiste" décrit sans doute pour toi une gauche radicale et ridicule, ou un truc du genre... 
Pour moi, même en faisant un effort d'imagination, je ne vois pas comment on peut appliquer le terme "gauchiste" à The Guardian. Encore moins à Libération si jamais c'est possible... 
Ou alors il s'agit d'une espèce d'yperbole assumée, mais dont je peine à percevoir la pertinence. 

Quant au fait de bannir de sa navigation les domaines AWS, qui transformerait d'un seul coup Internet en une version d'internet politiquement correct d'un point de vue gauchiste, là...
Là, désolé, mais je ne peux (toujours pas) m'empêcher d'éclater de rire. 

On supprime les domaines AWS, et d'un seul coup, on replonge dans l'URSS de fin 1917 ?... 
C'est ça l'idée ?...  
Même en comprenant que tu aies voulu forcer le trait, je n'arrive (décidément) pas à prendre cette phrase au sérieux. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> J’aime bien @patlek
> 
> (...)




Je l'aime bien aussi ; sur ce point nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2021)

Les leçons de sémantique, venant de quelqu’un qui s’exprime comme dans un Don Camillo…   



Human-Fly a dit:


> On supprime les domaines AWS, et d'un seul coup, on replonge dans l'URSS de fin 1917 ?...



L’idée est de mettre ses actes en conformité avec ses paroles.

@patlek veut boycotter Amazon ? Chiche ! Mais pourquoi Amazon EU alors que les revenus principaux d’Amazon, ceux qui profitent de l’optimisation fiscale décrite dans l’article en lien, sont essentiellement ceux d’AWS ?

AWS est omni présent aujourd’hui sur la toile. Dans la pratique, tu ne peux pas bloquer les services AWS. Tu ne pourrais même plus mettre ton Mac à jour si tu le faisais.

Les « gauchistes » en mal de publicité préfèrent s’attaquer à Amazon EU. C’est visible. C’est indolore. Voire à ses entrepôts.

Amazon = esclavagiste (cf le dessin ci-dessus)

[nota : si j’écris « nègre » pour un substitut littéraire, on va me taxer de raciste, mais je peux parler d’esclavage en évoquant Amazon]

Ce sont pourtant ces activités d’Amazon qui génèrent des recettes fiscales en France et font vivre tout un tissu économique de vente et distribution.


Le problème, ce n’est pas Amazon, ou Tartempion.com. Le problème est celui de la législation fiscale en Europe.

Qui paie quoi, où et surtout à qui ?

Désigner coupable Amazon ou n’importe quelle multi-nationale ce n’est que de la démagogie. Les décisions sont politiques et elles sont européennes. Ce n’est pas Amazon qui fait la politique fiscale de l’Union. Elle s’en arrange. Comme Total, comme Apple, comme Auchan, Renault, Peugeot, Air France-KLM, etc.


Et puis, pour ta culture générale, l’URSS a été créée en *1922*.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, pour ta culture générale, l’URSS a été créée en *1922*.



Ok, j'ai été léger sur ce coup-là, et mon raccourci manquait singulièrement de rigueur. 
Je pensais à la création des Soviets (Conseils, mais je ne te l'apprendrai pas) et leur prise de pouvoir fin 1917, juste après la révolution d'octobre. 

Mea Culpa. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Les leçons de sémantique, venant de quelqu’un qui s’exprime comme dans un Don Camillo…



Celle-là, on ne me l'avait encore jamais faite !!!... 
Je ne pige pas, là... 




Moonwalker a dit:


> L’idée est de mettre ses actes en conformité avec ses paroles.
> 
> @patlek veut boycotter Amazon ? Chiche ! Mais pourquoi Amazon EU alors que les revenus principaux d’Amazon, ceux qui profitent de l’optimisation fiscale décrite dans l’article en lien, sont essentiellement ceux d’AWS ?



Je suis d'accord avec toi. 
Et je ne suis pas le mieux placé pour t'expliquer les motivations de @patlek. 
Adresse-toi directement à lui, ce sera plus simple.  




Moonwalker a dit:


> AWS est omni présent aujourd’hui sur la toile. Dans la pratique, tu ne peux pas bloquer les services AWS. Tu ne pourrais même plus mettre ton Mac à jour si tu le faisais.
> 
> Les « gauchistes » en mal de publicité préfèrent s’attaquer à Amazon EU. C’est visible. C’est indolore. Voire à ses entrepôts.
> 
> ...




D'accord avec toi aussi sur l'essentiel. 

Cibler Amazon EU, c'est un raccourci (trop) facile. Une caricature. Une approximation. 
Comme toi avec tes "gauchistes". 
Comme moi qui oublie de distinguer la prise de pouvoir des Soviets et la création de l'URSS. 

Quand on va trop vite et qu'on s'autorise des approximations grossières, on peine à convaincre les lecteurs attentifs. 

Le dessin qui parle d'esclavagisme m'a fait rire par son outrance, parce que je ne suis pas certain que son but premier soit de convaincre ; le but de ce dessin est de faire sourire ou rire, il me semble. 

Et chez moi, ça a fonctionné. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce sont pourtant ces activités d’Amazon qui génèrent des recettes fiscales en France et font vivre tout un tissu économique de vente et distribution.



J'ai plus ou moins dit la même chose plus haut. 
Nous sommes d'accord. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème, ce n’est pas Amazon, ou Tartempion.com. Le problème est celui de la législation fiscale en Europe.
> 
> Qui paie quoi, où et surtout à qui ?
> 
> Désigner coupable Amazon ou n’importe quelle multi-nationale ce n’est que de la démagogie. Les décisions sont politiques et elles sont européennes. Ce n’est pas Amazon qui fait la politique fiscale de l’Union. Elle s’en arrange. Comme Total, comme Apple, comme Auchan, Renault, Peugeot, Air France-KLM, etc.




D'accord sur les stratégies d'optimisation fiscale des multinationales. 

En revanche, je ne vois pas trop la spécificité de l'Europe dans cette histoire. 
Je crois fondamentalement que le problème de l'optimisation fiscale est mondial. 


Lutter efficacement contre l'optimisation fiscale reviendrait à mon avis à revoir les règles du commerce mondial, et à harmoniser le plus possible la fiscalité au niveau international, voire mondial. 
Si déjà l'union Européenne et les USA 
parvenaient à s'accorder sur les règles à appliquer entre l'Europe et les USA...
Mais aussi à l'égard des paradis fiscaux... 
C'est de ce côté qu'il faut chercher un assainissement des échanges commerciaux et idéalement un nettoyage de la fiscalité qui prête trop le flanc à toutes sortes de montages financiers pour faire de "l'optimisation fiscale". Autant dire une manière d'utiliser le système contre lui-même pour échapper à la plupart des législations en matière d'impôts et de taxes. 



Signé : un Don Camillo qui jusqu'ici s'ignorait totalement...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2021)

D’un « Don Camillo » le film, pas le personnage. L’autre soir, tu étais plutôt dans le genre Peppone et ses acolytes.


Oui, un dessin est une caricature. Il force le trait. C’est la loi du genre et ça ne me choque pas outre mesure. J’ai souri également.

C’est tout différent quand la caricature prend la forme d’un article journalistique et alimente la réflexion politique sous couvert d’expertise économique ou fiscale.

Comment veux-tu qu’on gère le problème de l’optimisation fiscale au niveau mondial si on n’arrive même pas à le régler au niveau européen ? L’impôt sur les sociétés au Luxembourg ou en Irlande c’est un problème européen. Que chacun paie l’IS sur son bénéfice réalisé dans le pays où il le réalise, c’est un problème européen.

Quand la question est mise sur la table « mondiale » j’ai l’impression que c’est un moyen de noyer le poisson. Biden parle d’une taxation des revenus au niveau mondial pour les « GAFAM ». Pourquoi pas au Delaware qui est son Luxembourg local ? Braedburn Capital, la holding financière qui gère les revenus d’Apple, est basée au Nevada pas dans les îles Vierges. Le taux de l'impots sur les sociétés y est de 0 %.


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2021)

Le succés d' amazon, ce sont ses consommateurs qui le font. 

Si amazon engrange des milliards, ' est grace a ceux qui utilisent ses services. 

Maintenant, si le comprtement d' amazon ou autres ne vous pose aucun problème, libre a vous.

Apres , il ne faut pas se plaindre qu'il manque des hopitaux ou des enseignants, c' est incohérent.

Moi, çà me gène. Amazon utilise des infrastructure qui sont payées par l' état français, les routes, les aéroports, etc... et donc doit payer des impots. Cette économie a vocation ultra libérale que déveloope certaines sociétés internet US va à l' encontre des progrès sociaux qui ont été acquis. "L' Uberisation" avec ses armées de petites main s "auto entrepreneurs", dont les couvertures sociales, cotisations a la retraite, etc... vont vers le bas...  Et amazon, c' était le premier pas vers çà.

Soit on accepte tout çà, soit on tstime que ça commence à bien faire, et que çà tourne a l'abus, et qu'on ne finance pas ce genre de chose, et moi, je n' ai aucune envie d' enrichir amazon.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> D’un « Don Camillo » le film, pas le personnage. L’autre soir, tu étais plutôt dans le genre Peppone et ses acolytes.



Peppone et ses acolytes, je comprends déjà mieux. 
C'est effectivement assez peu flatteur si on pense à la sémantique... Mais  vraiment rien de scandaleux là-dedans. 
D'une part, si je ne tombe pas plus bas que ça, ça va encore. 
D'autre part, j'ai entendu et lu bien pire que ça à mon sujet, et plus d'une fois. 
Comme par exemple lorsque j'ai été publiquement insulté au moyen de noms d'oiseaux, y-compris sur MacG, et jusque dans un passé assez récent. 
En comparaison, ton propos est aimable er raffiné. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui, un dessin est une caricature. Il force le trait. C’est la loi du genre et ça ne me choque pas outre mesure. J’ai souri également.








Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est tout différent quand la caricature prend la forme d’un article journalistique et alimente la réflexion politique sous couvert d’expertise économique ou fiscale.
> 
> Comment veux-tu qu’on gère le problème de l’optimisation fiscale au niveau mondial si on n’arrive même pas à le régler au niveau européen ? L’impôt sur les sociétés au Luxembourg ou en Irlande c’est un problème européen. Que chacun paie l’IS sur son bénéfice réalisé dans le pays où il le réalise, c’est un problème européen.



Là, tu parles des compétences actuelles de l'Union Européenne. 
Je n'ai aucun désaccord à exprimer à ce sujet. 

Moi, je parlais de ce qui serait souhaitable pour réguler les échanges commerciaux et lutter dans la mesure du possible contre l'optimisation fiscale. 
Il faut à mon sens aller vers de nouvelles règles au niveau mondial. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand la question est mise sur la table « mondiale » j’ai l’impression que c’est un moyen de noyer le poisson. Biden parle d’une taxation des revenus au niveau mondial pour les « GAFAM ». Pourquoi pas au Delaware qui est son Luxembourg local ? Braedburn Capital, la holding financière qui gère les revenus d’Apple, est basée au Nevada pas dans les îles Vierges. Le taux de l'impots sur les sociétés y est de 0 %.



Ta comparaison avec Peppone ne me gênait pas plus que ça, mais si je dois lire en creux que tu me rapproches de Biden, là, je le prends clairement comme un propos flatteur pour moi, même si ça n'était pas ton attention !... 

Plus sérieusement, je suis effectivement d'accord avec l'intention de Biden de taxer les GAFAM au niveau mondial. 
Oui, noyer le poisson ou plus exactement faire diversion, si Biden visait des paradis fiscaux insulaires (ou autres) sans s'attaquer à la complaisance de certains états américains sur ces sujets. 
Je suis peut-être naïf ou exagérément optimiste, mais je ne conçois pas de projets de taxation mondiale (GAFAM ou autres) sans que le terme "mondial" doive inclure, bien évidemment, l'ensemble des états de l'Union aux USA. 
Pour le dire autrement, l'ambitieuse mais noble intention d'une taxation mondiale impliquerait évidemment que les systèmes d'imposition et de taxation des USA puissent dans un avenir pas trop lointain relever de la juridiction fédérale et ne soit donc plus laissés à la libre appréciation des états, certains étant effectivement connus pour une extrême complaisance, comme tu le relèves fort justement.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Le succés d' amazon, ce sont ses consommateurs qui le font.
> 
> Si amazon engrange des milliards, ' est grace a ceux qui utilisent ses services.



D'accord. 




patlek a dit:


> Maintenant, si le comprtement d' amazon ou autres ne vous pose aucun problème, libre a vous.



Ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'ai dit.
Relis le début de  * ce post*. (# 3 812) 




patlek a dit:


> Apres , il ne faut pas se plaindre qu'il manque des hopitaux ou des enseignants, c' est incohérent.
> 
> Moi, çà me gène. Amazon utilise des infrastructure qui sont payées par l' état français, les routes, les aéroports, etc... et donc doit payer des impots. Cette économie a vocation ultra libérale que déveloope certaines sociétés internet US va à l' encontre des progrès sociaux qui ont été acquis. "L' Uberisation" avec ses armées de petites main s "auto entrepreneurs", dont les couvertures sociales, cotisations a la retraite, etc... vont vers le bas...  Et amazon, c' était le premier pas vers çà.
> 
> Soit on accepte tout çà, soit on tstime que ça commence à bien faire, et que çà tourne a l'abus, et qu'on ne finance pas ce genre de chose, et moi, je n' ai aucune envie d' enrichir amazon.



Je partage en grande partie tes critiques à l'égard d'Amazon. 
Oui, il faudrait idéalement taxer et imposer davantage Amazon. 
Y-compris, effectivement, pour financer les services publics et les infrastructures dont tu parles.

Ce qui me gêne dans ce que tu dis- ne le prends pas mal- c'est que ça me semble un peu trop binaire.
Tout accepter d'Amazon, non. Loin de là. 
Mais rejeter en bloc Amazon, y-compris dans ses possibilités de générer des emplois, voire des bassins d'emplois, non plus. Le remède me semblerait pire que le mal.

Dans le système actuel, il faut "faire avec Amazon", parce que je ne vois pas très bien comment faire autrement.
Que ce soit les entrepôts, les livraisons, les hébergements sur le net... Je ne vois pas très bien comment supprimer tout ça, et surtout pas dans le court terme, sans une casse sociale considérable, pour ne parler que de cet aspect des choses. Tout particulièrement pendant la crise COVID-19, d'ailleurs. 
Puisque les emplois générés par Amazon, en très grande majorité, résistent à cette crise, ou sont pour certains dans une phase de croissance. 

Donc, plutôt que de vouloir boycotter Amazon, ou carrément de vouloir supprimer Amazon, je pense qu'il vaut mieux voire comment taxer et imposer davantage Amazon. 
Au moins au niveau européen, évidemment, mais de préférence au niveau mondial.
Le "terrain de jeu" d'Amazon est mondial, si j'ose dire...
Comme c'est le cas pour toutes les multinationales. 
Il me semble donc que c'est au niveau mondial qu'il faut revoir les règles commerciales, si possible en allant vers un système fiscal harmonisé. 
Je ne dis pas que c' est facile ou que ça se fera en un jour, mais je pense que c'est ce qu'il faudrait faire.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a raison, AWS est incontournable pour qui veut utiliser son navigateur au-delà de son dossier _Users_ !


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Moonwalker a raison, AWS est incontournable pour qui veut utiliser son navigateur au-delà de son dossier _Users_ !


Et pas seulement pour notre petit point de vue d'utilisateurs internet. Ma boite ne pourrait plus vivre sans AWS depuis qu'elle a migré une bonne partie de ses données et de ses sauvegardes chez eux, en attendant de pouvoir tout y mettre (ce que je trouve stupide ne serait-ce que pour des raisons de performances mais le problème n'est pas la )


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ma boite ne pourrait plus vivre sans AWS


Mon adresse icloud non plus !


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Puisque les emplois générés par Amazon, en très grande majorité, résistent à cette crise, ou sont pour certains dans une phase de croissance.




Amazon est censé détruire plus d' emplois qu'il n' en créé.

Un article pour exrmple, mais çà fait longyrmps que le constat à été fait.









						Amazon détruit plus d’emplois qu’il n’en crée - Challenges
					

Amazon, le géant américain de la distribution aurait détruit 7900 emplois en France, selon l'ex-secrétaire d'Etat au numérique Mounir Mahjoubi.




					www.challenges.fr


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Amazon est censé détruire plus d' emplois qu'il n' en crée.


S'il n'est que censé, ça veut dire que ce n'est pas le cas. OUF.

Et puis, je doute que lorsque Jeff Bezos s'est lancé dans le business online il se soit dit "Ah ah, je vais détruire tous les autres emplois, bien fait pour l'humanité !" 

Franchement, je comprends que l'on ne veuille pas d'un tel monde. Mais de là a raconter n'importe quoi sur Amazon juste pour que cela rentre dans le moule du grand méchant, je trouve ça risible. 

Si personne n'achetait sur Amazon, ils auraient fait faillite. Apparemment, ce n'est pas le cas.

Et puis, une citation de Mounir Mahjoubi, un politique qui par nature ment comme un arracheur de dents pour faire passer ses opinions, je n'y prête pas vraiment attention.


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Et puis, je doute que lorsque Jeff Bezos s'est lancé dans le business online il se soit dit "Ah ah, je vais détruire tous les autres emplois, bien fait pour l'humanité !"


 J' ai au moins autant de doutes (sinon plus), qu'il se soit lancé dans le business online en se disant 'ah ah, je vais faire le bien de l'humanité, je suis totalement désinterressé par l' argent, je suis un saint, Saint Jeff le patron des bienfaiteurs de l'humanité"


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai au moins autant de doutes (sinon plus), qu'il se soit lancé dans le business online en se disant 'ah ah, je vais faire le bien de l'humanité, je suis totalement désinterressé par l' argent, je suis un saint, Saint Jeff le patron des bienfaiteurs de l'humanité"


Non, il s'est lancé en se disant "Je vais gagner de l'argent". Comme 99,999999999 % des personnes sur terre qui créent leur entreprise en gros.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mai 2021)

J'mets des thunes dans le bastringue ?








						Une agence de livraison d'Amazon va voir le jour près de Belfort
					

Le géant américain du commerce électronique va installer une plateforme du "dernier kilomètre" près de Belfort, pour laquelle travailleront 310 personnes, dont 80 salariés directement recrutés pour gérer le site.




					www.zdnet.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Amazon est censé détruire plus d' emplois qu'il n' en créé.


Quels emplois ?

Ceux que la grande distribution à supprimé d’elle-même ?

Ce n’est pas Amazon qui a fermé le supermarché à côté de chez moi. Un jour, le groupe qui le possédait (Carrefour ou je ne sais plus qui) a décidé que des travaux de sécurisation lui coûteraient trop cher et il a mis la clé sous la porte. Pourtant, il y avait de la clientèle. À cheval sur deux communes, un foyer étudiant à cinquante mètres, les magasins les plus proches étaient une boulangerie et un fleuriste. La grande distribution ne s’occupe que de sa rentabilité.

Ceux que les politiques « vertes » ont fait fuir ?

Dans le centre ville, ce n’est pas Amazon qui a fait fermer les commerces. En périphérie, de grands centres commerciaux sont apparus et ceux qui n’ont pas pu y déménager sont voués à une mort d’autant plus rapide qu’on fait la chasse aux voitures en ville, donc aux clients.

Ton article date de l’automne 2019. Quelques semaines plus tard commençait la crise du COVID. Qui a imposé la fermeture de tous les commerces ? Qui a empêché les petites boutiques de travailler, même dans des conditions sanitaires drastiques ? Qui a interdit la vente de produits licites dans les grandes surfaces « pour maintenir l’équité » ? Amazon ?

Qui a tué les librairies à Paris ? Amazon ? La bonne blague ! C’est la spéculation immobilière.

J’avais l’habitude de me rendre régulièrement à Paris dans une librairie de l’île Saint-Louis spécialisée sur l’archéologie. Un jour ils ont annoncé qu’ils fermaient. Le propriétaire avait augmenté le loyer, ils ne pouvaient suivre. À la place s’est installé un magasin de fringues et aujourd’hui un opticien de luxe. La librairie a déménagé un temps dans le 6e en s’associant à une autre. Elles ont du aussi partir de là au bout de quelques années, chassées encore une fois par la spéculation immobilitaire, et puis disparaître.

Pas tout à fait, elles sont sur Internet. Je peux toujours acheter les livres qu’ils éditent, mais fini le plaisir de fouiner dans les rayonnages, de trouver le petit livre poussiéreux qui m’attendait, de discuter avec le personnel, parfois un auteur de passage. C’est devenu comme Amazon mais avec des frais de port à 8,00 €.   

Ce n’est qu’un exemple parmi bien d’autres.

Entendons-nous bien. Amazon n’est pas un chevalier blanc. C’est même un prédateur. Son succès est d'abord celui d’une logistique sans équivalent.

Tu conseilles la FNAC en substitut ? Mais ce n’est qu’un autre prédateur qui, en mauvaise passe, essaye de se faire passer pour une victime. Lis l’article mis en lien par Jura39, c’est édifiant. Renseigne-toi sur les prémisses de la loi sur le prix unique du Livre et du comportement de la FNAC à l’époque et tu verras qu’Amazon n’a rien inventé sur ce sujet, même pas ses critiques.


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2021)

Le jour de la fête de mère, il enferme des bébés dans une glacière devant ses parents. Les cygnes se sont pourtant bien battus pour sauver leurs progéniture.

Article en anglais, désolé, mais ej me devais de le partager 









						Video shows man putting baby swans in cooler at Orlando’s Lake Eola Park
					

The video shows a man batting away a mother and father swan at Lake Eola Park to grab their babies.




					www.clickorlando.com


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lis l’article mis en lien par Jura39, c’est édifiant.


Quel article ? J'ai cherché et rien trouvé sur Amazon ou la Fnac dans l'historique de Jura.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Quel article ? J'ai cherché et rien trouvé sur Amazon ou la Fnac dans l'historique de Jura.



Erreur de ma part. L’article mis en lien par gwen.

Heu… par toi en fait. 

Plus que le comportement de la FNAC vis-à-vis des éditeurs lors de la sortie du premier confinement, j’en retiens ses méthodes de travail : "_Nous ne sommes plus libraires, on fait de nous des magasiniers."_


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2021)

Manquerait plus que le site fnac soit hébergé chez AWS…


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Erreur de ma part. L’article mis en lien par gwen.
> 
> Heu… par toi en fait.


LOL. Du coup, je crois bien que je l'ai lu.  

Mais pourquoi me confond-on avec Jura ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> LOL. Du coup, je crois bien que je l'ai lu.
> 
> Mais pourquoi me confond-on avec Jura ?



Moi aussi, j'ai été confondu avec @Jura39, une fois. 
Mais pas par @Moonwalker, par contre...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Mais pourquoi me confond-on avec Jura ?


Un coup de fatigue.

J’ai lu cet article pendant la nuit et il était sur l’autre page quand j’écrivais mon post.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2021)

Un chat permet de prévenir un incendie


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mai 2021)

Besoin d'une coupe de cheveux ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Besoin d'une coupe de cheveux ?


les cheveux au chalumeau ça doit sentir un peu le poil brulé dans le salon non ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Mai 2021)

Tintin : la justice reconnaît la parodie des œuvres inspirées d’Hergé
 
Et pas que de Hergé. Picasso, Tex Avery, Hopper et bien d'autres. Mais seul Moulinsart SA y a trouvé à redire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais seul Moulinsart SA y a trouvé à redire.


 ... ça ne m'étonne absolument pas ! De vrais rats ! ...


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Moi aussi, j'ai été confondu avec @Jura39, une fois.


Et là…


Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec @fabfab qui te donnait au moins 15 ans de plus que ton âge.


…tu confonds le fabulous Fab' avec le non moins fabuleux flotow ! (#2930)


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et là…
> 
> …tu confonds le fabulous Fab' avec le non moins fabuleux flotow ! (#2930)




Absolument exact ! 

Je présente mes excuses aux deux.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mai 2021)

La piscine la plus haute du monde ouvre au 77 eme étage


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La piscine la plus haute du monde ouvre au 77e étage


Pratique en cas d'incendie des étages inférieurs...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2021)

Des fioles Pfizer de 1944 au musée D-DAY Expérience


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2021)

Ce que je trouve le plus hallucinant dans cette histoire, c'est d'avoir laissé ériger deux immeubles de part et d'autre de cette villa. La conserver aujourd'hui est en effet un non-sens vu sa situation et son enclavement forcé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2021)

... Un poilu de compète !!!! ... 

Incendie - Un poilu saute du 5ième étage d'un immeuble !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Un poilu de compète !!!! ...
> 
> Incendie - Un poilu saute du 5ième étage d'un immeuble !


L'article ne précise pas si ce poilu à lâchement abandonné son maitre dans ce logement en flamme 
"Lache"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'article ne précise pas si ce poilu à lâchement abandonné son maitre dans ce logement en flamme
> "Lache"


D'ailleurs, et si tu examines bien la vidéo en zoomant au ralenti, tu constateras qu'une petite boîte d'allumettes tombe de sa fourrure lorsqu'il saute !  

Renseignements pris, ce poilu serait un squatteur qui aurait été mal accueilli par le propriétaire de l'appartement ! 

J'espère que tu es bien assuré !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Mai 2021)

Les chauves-souris ne mesurent pas les distances comme nous
					

Récemment, on a beaucoup parlé d’elles comme porteuses de coronavirus. Mais aujourd’hui, les chauves-souris font leur retour sur le devant de la scène pour une raison plus surprenante. Selon des...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2021)

Les mammifères peuvent respirer par l'anus


----------



## boninmi (16 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les mammifères peuvent respirer par l'anus


Depuis plusieurs millénaires, la médecine traditionnelle chinoise établit un lien entre les poumons et le gros intestin (il s'agit plus de notions fonctionnelles que de simples désignations d'organes).


----------



## patlek (16 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les mammifères peuvent respirer par l'anus


 A noter que les Humains sont des mammifères.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2021)

Après tu t'étonnes que tu as mauvaise haleine !


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les mammifères peuvent respirer par l'anus


Ça me troue le cul.


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Mai 2021)

Indonésie: un bateau chavire à cause d'un selfie, au moins sept morts


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ce que je trouve le plus hallucinant dans cette histoire, c'est d'avoir laissé ériger deux immeubles de part et d'autre de cette villa.


C'était mieux avant !


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> C'était mieux avant !


C'était plus charmant, aies-je envie de dire.
Mais le charmant, hein, quand on peut à la place construire des cages à lapin où l'on peut entasser un monceau de touristes qui vont rapporter plein de brouzoufs...
Le mal est fait et la jolie maisonnette semble abandonnée et ridicule dans ce paquet de béton.
La municipalité veut sauvegarder le patrimoine ?
Qu'elle sorte la planche à billet, rachète la maison, et fasse les travaux nécessaires pour lui rendre sa superbe.
Parce que de toute manière, en interdisant sa destruction, sans s'investir plus avant, elle la condamne à brève échéance.
Quand ce ne sera plus qu'un vieux tas de ruine, la mairie aura perdu son "patrimoine" et les proprios auront perdu du pognon.
Nous avons tout un tas de bâtiments honorables à Marseille, un peu dans ce genre là.
La mairie met un véto, les bâtiments restent sur place, rien n'est fait, ça finit par s'abimer, puis ça coûte trop à la réhabilitation et ça devient des ruines dangereuses.

Tu me diras, quand elle (la mairie) est propriétaire, elle n'entretient pas et quand ça s'écroule, il y a des morts (cf la rue d'Aubagne).
Alors elle se penche enfin sur le patrimoine, et t'en arrive à faire vider de leurs occupants 200 bâtiments insalubres.
Mais ça, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2021)

Il semblerait qu'aux Sables d'Olonne ce soit un sport de laisser un immeuble tomber en ruine.
Les proprios de celui-ci veulent une subvention pour le faire tomber et refaire du neuf, des années que ça traine.
Le libraire en dessous, (derrière la camionnette) serre les fesses tous les jours...



​


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ce que je trouve le plus hallucinant dans cette histoire, c'est d'avoir laissé ériger deux immeubles de part et d'autre de cette villa. La conserver aujourd'hui est en effet un non-sens vu sa situation et son enclavement forcé.


un certain Steve Jobs à qui la municipalité refusait la destruction d'une maison lui appartenant a décidé de la laisser ouverte à tous les vents et passants. Un an plus tard la maison était totalement vandalisée et bonne pour la destruction...


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Les proprios de celui-ci veulent une subvention pour le faire tomber et refaire du neuf, des années que ça traine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faire tomber et refaire du neuf ?
Carrément dommage, c'est un beau bâtiment.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le libraire en dessous, (derrière la camionnette) serre les fesses tous les jours...



il ne respire donc pas par l'anus !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le libraire en dessous, (derrière la camionnette) serre les fesses tous les jours...


 ... Merde alors ! Trop tard ! C'est corrigé ! 

J'étais prêt à dire : "Vous m'en mettrez 2 légèrement dodues et bien moëlleuses" !!!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Mai 2021)




----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> il ne respire donc pas par l'anus !


Champion du monde d’apnée.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Champion du monde d’apnée.


Tu la met ou la pince a linge ????


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Tu la met ou la pince a linge ????


Cela dépend.

T’es un peu SM ?


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cela dépend.
> 
> T’es un peu SM ?


Non , mais le modo oui d'après des dires  de ce topics


----------



## Romuald (16 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> construire des cages à lapin


C'est sur que le front de mer des sables est champion sur ce point. Les 70's c'était flower power pour les jeunes et béton powa pour les bouygues et autres


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est sur que le front de mer des sables est champion sur ce point.


L'industrie du tourisme de masse balbutiait en France et l'architecture conciliait besoin et style. Fini le temps des rares privilégiés et leurs villas face à la plage l'été – ou leurs chalets face aux pistes l'hiver – l'essor économique du pays devait passer par cette transformation des cités côtières – et des vallées alpines. Devait, oui et non, allait passer par cette urbanisation dédiée au loisir, c'est mieux. Mais avec la mer qui monte à cause des glaciers qui fondent, hé hé, cette industrie comme d'autres devra se réinventer.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Merde alors ! Trop tard ! C'est corrigé !
> 
> J'étais prêt à dire : "Vous m'en mettrez 2 légèrement dodues et bien moëlleuses" !!!!!


J'avoue que ça m'a démangé aussi.


aCLR a dit:


> Mais avec la mer qui monte à cause des glaciers qui fondent, hé hé, cette industrie comme d'autres devra se réinventer.


Je me demande.
"Maison les pieds dans l'eau" n'aura jamais été aussi juste.
Et puis le côté lacustre* ça paye. T'as qu'à voir Venise.

* à part que là, d'accord, lacustre est pas vraiment le terme adapté, mais j'ai la flemme d'aller chercher le terme exact - le premier qui me le retrouve aura toute mon estime


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'avoue que ça m'a démangé aussi.
> 
> Je me demande.
> "Maison les pieds dans l'eau" n'aura jamais été aussi juste.
> ...



Ce qui est lacustre concerne un lac.
 Et uniquement ce qui est construit volontairement à proximité de l'eau ou au-dessus de l'eau. 

Cela ne concerne pas ce qui est construit à proximité de l'océan.
Encore moins ce qui, à proximité de l'océan, est envahi par les eaux. 
Auquel cas on parlera selon l'ampleur du désastre d'inondation ou de submersion.



Pour toute ton estime, ça va ?...
Ou il faudra que j'essaie de faire mieux la prochaine fois ?...


----------



## Berthold (17 Mai 2021)

Donc, ce qui concerne l'_océan_ est _océanustre_ ?


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Mai 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> Donc, ce qui concerne l'_océan_ est _océanustre_ ?



Disons balnéaire.  

Et on peut imaginer des villes balnéaires inondées ou submergées dans le pire des cas... 

Pour essayer de répondre à @lamainfroide, dans un avenir hélas assez proche, les risques d'inondations et de submersion menacent en tout premier lieu certains territoires insulaires, qui seront concernés à plus court terme que les villes côtières des continents... 

Mais restons plutôt dans les constructions océanustres.  Le terme est rigolo et nous distrait au moins un peu d'une réalité qui l'est beaucoup moins...


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2021)

Se faire vacciner contre le covid 19  peut rapporter gros


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Mai 2021)

Qui va avoir le droit de jouer au rugby ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Mai 2021)

Il y a des moments ou je suis vraiment fier d'être belge !!!!!  ... C'est "trop" ! 

Omelette belge !!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il y a des moments ou je suis vraiment fier d'être belge !!!!!  ... C'est "trop" !
> 
> Omelette belge !!!!!



Sérieusement, si la Belgique n'existait pas, il faudrait l'inventer ! 

(En France, aucun panneau de signalisation routière ne nous indique où trouver des omelettes !!!... )


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mai 2021)

Stress évacué, productivité accrue !


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Stress évacué, productivité accrue !


j'ai vérifié si ce n'était pas le Gorafi mais non 
Mais une belle entreprise de branleurs en tout cas !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sérieusement, si la Belgique n'existait pas, il faudrait l'inventer !



Pas sûr. Qui pourrait bien avoir une idée pareille sinon un Belge ?


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas sûr. Qui pourrait bien avoir une idée pareille sinon un Belge ?



Moi !!!... 

Et si tu me "traites de Belge", je ne pourrai pas faire autrement que de le prendre pour un compliment !!!....


----------



## patlek (19 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et si tu me "traites de Belge", je ne pourrai pas faire autrement que de le prendre pour un compliment !!!....


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Moi !!!...
> 
> Et si tu me "traites de Belge", je ne pourrai pas faire autrement que de le prendre pour un compliment !!!....



Là, tu te ventes.

Il est intellectuellement impossible à un Français de concevoir la réalité belge. Ces gens vivent dans un univers psychique dont nous n’avons pas les clefs. Leurs possibilités dépassent de très loin notre imagination.

Si la Belgique n’existait pas, il manquerait quelque chose. Mais est-ce que nous en aurions conscience ? Pas sûr.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Là, tu te ventes.
> 
> Il est intellectuellement impossible à un Français de concevoir la réalité belge. Ces gens vivent dans un univers psychique dont nous n’avons pas les clefs. Leurs possibilités dépassent de très loin notre imagination.
> 
> Si la Belgique n’existait pas, il manquerait quelque chose. Mais est-ce que nous en aurions conscience ? Pas sûr.




J'ai eu la chance de connaître différents Belges dans ma vie, pas uniquement en Belgique. Dont une Belge rencontrée au Maroc, et qui m'a laissé des souvenirs émus... 
J'ai connu et côtoyé des Belges depuis mon enfance. 
Sans parler de Belges croisés plus ou moins régulièrement sur le Net... 
Et j'ai d'excellents souvenirs à Bruxelles, Ostende, Knokke-le-Zoute, et Bruges, entre autres...
Tout ça sans parler de chanteurs belges, et de bandes dessinées belges que j'ai adorées depuis mon enfance... 

Un mot, puisque tu l'évoquais, sur la dimension intellectuelle et psychique de la réalité belge et de ce que nous autres, Français, pouvons en percevoir. 
Peut-être que je me vante. Ou même que je me vente ou que je m'évente avec l'éventail des modestes aptitudes qui sont les miennes, ou encore que je m'apprête à partiellement éventer un secret... 
Mais il se trouve que je me sens assez familier avec le psychisme belge, ainsi que tu le nommes. 
Je suis depuis toujours et pour toujours 
 -y-compris parfois contre mon gré- un pratiquant assidu de ce que certains résument par le slogan "think different". 
Le mode de pensée belge peut te sembler exotique ou excessif, ou déconcertant, et leur intelligence et leur créativité peuvent te dérouter... Je comprends tout ça. 
Mais pour moi, tout ça ne constitue rien d'inacessible ou de dérangeant ; ça me convient même plutôt bien !  

Si la Belgique  n'existait pas, ni sa population, ni son originalité, ni son humour décalé, ni sa convivialité, je te jure qu'il me manquerait beaucoup de choses, et depuis fort longtemps !


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> je te jure qu'il me manquerait beaucoup de choses


Ne serait-ce que les moules frites, le waterzooï, la carbonade flamande et un certain nombre de binouzes !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2021)

En attendant, imaginez un truc pareil :









						Les Schtroumpfs ne sont-ils que de vieux mâles bleus ?
					

Quarante ans après la série animée de Hanna-Barbera, les petites créatures bleues sont de retour sur TF1. Retour sur un univers à mi-chemin du dadaïsme et de la société utopique.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En attendant, imaginez un truc pareil :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent article!


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2021)

Darwin awards, nouvelle saison

Le silence des agneaux 4

Mon espèce n'a pas fini de m'étonner


----------



## Gwen (20 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Darwin awards, nouvelle saison


maintenant j’ai une envie compulsive de voir ces trois vidéos.


----------



## patlek (20 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Darwin awards, nouvelle saison



Tiktok, l' appli des toc-tocs.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour toute ton estime, ça va ?...
> Ou il faudra que j'essaie de faire mieux la prochaine fois ?...


Tout mon estime, tu l'avais déjà.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour toute ton estime, ça va ?...
> Ou il faudra que j'essaie de faire mieux la prochaine fois ?...


Tout mon estime, tu l'avais déjà.

Edit : Ah tiens, étrange, mon message a été posté 2 fois.
Ça fait le mec qu'insiste, là.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tout mon estime, tu l'avais déjà.
> 
> Edit : Ah tiens, étrange, mon message a été posté 2 fois.
> Ça fait le mec qu'insiste, là.



Non, ça fait le mec qui doit gérer différents bugs qui fleurissent ici depuis la dernière mise à jour d'hier...
En parcourant les forums hier en fin de journée, j'ai commis moi-même un doublon et ai constaté en quantité non négligeable d'autres doublons et même des triplons !  
Certains de ces bugs ont été corrigés en aval, à la main, par différents modérateurs.
Il me semble que là, c'est bon. Je crois que l'origine du problème a été réglée en amont. 
Enfin, à vérifier dans les prochaines heures...


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2021)

* 
Amazon en discussion pour racheter James Bond et la MGM.
*


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Amazon en discussion pour racheter James Bond et la MGM.*


Intéressant, mais dans la rubrique "l'argent gouverne le monde" celui-la n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Intéressant, mais dans la rubrique "l'argent gouverne le monde" celui-la n'est pas mal non plus



Nettement plus classique, la question des placements de produits. 
La seule originalité de ce cas particulier concerne le fait que le film soit retouché pour mettre à jour certains plavements de produits, en raison de la sortie du film plusieurs fois reportée. 

Quant à mon' lien, plus haut, il pose au moins deux questions, je crois. 


D'une part les grandes manœuvres d'Amazon pour tenter de racheter les studios MGM et la franchise James Bond.

D'autre part un certain déclin, jusque là relatif, du cinéma en salles.
(Financement et distribution des films, etc...) 
Et dans le même temps, essor des plate-formes numériques en ligne. 

La tendance ayant été, de façon irréversible ou non, largement amplifiée par la crise COVID-19. 


Ce sont des sujets par rapport auxquels je me pose des questions... Mais je n'ai pas du tout les réponses.


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2021)

Attention !
Avis de doublons sur les forums macgeneration !

Ne vous faites pas avoir par la popup trompeuse.
Rechargez la page, votre message est passé.
Même si les nuages les serveurs vous disent le contraire.

Bonne journée et bon weekend 

#messageàcaractèreinformatif


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> #messageàcaractèreinformatif


Va poster ça partout !


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La seule originalité de ce cas particulier concerne le fait que le film soit retouché pour mettre à jour certains plavements de produits


C'est bien pour ça que j'ai posté le lien ! 
Les placements de produit ne sont pas nouveaux, tout le monde le sait, il y a même une pastille spécifique pour ça quand ça passe à la télé


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> il y a même une pastille spécifique pour ça quand ça passe à la télé


Pastille qui ne reste que les 10 premières minutes, faut pas exagérer non plus...


----------



## aCLR (21 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Va poster ça partout !


Nan !


----------



## boninmi (21 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan !


Même pas un fil pour dire tout le bien qu'on pense de la mise à jour ?


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Même pas un fil pour dire tout le bien qu'on pense de la mise à jour ?


Tu as vu une différence ?


----------



## boninmi (21 Mai 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu as vu une différence ?


Des doublons


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Des doublons


Fais pas gaffe : c'est le résultat de ton séjour prolongé à une terrasse pour l'apéro...


----------



## boninmi (21 Mai 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Fais pas gaffe : c'est le résultat de ton séjour prolongé à une terrasse pour l'apéro...


Non, juste un café, le matin et il faisait frisquet ...


----------



## patlek (23 Mai 2021)

Alors çà, çà, c' est du sport, du vrai!!!!










						Chine: 21 morts dans une course d'ultrafond sous météo extrême
					

Vingt et une personnes sont mortes parmi les participants d'une course de 100 km samedi en montagne, dans le nord-ouest de la Chine, sous l'effet soudain de violentes conditions climatiques, ont indiqué dimanche les médias chinois.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Jura39 (24 Mai 2021)

Un bourg Italien surgit des eaux, 71 Ans apres avoir été englouti


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mai 2021)

Vraiment pas.









						Moselle : une jeune femme tuée en pleine rue, son compagnon interpellé
					

Le suspect, condamné pour des délits routiers, purgeait une peine de détention à domicile sous surveillance électronique.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Toute l’ironie est à la fin de l’article, le lien « À voir aussi ».


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2021)

Avec un pareil lien, l'ironie cède au scepticisme.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)

Un film porno diffusé aux urgences de Bayonne


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un film porno diffusé aux urgences de Bayonne




Si je dois me retrouver aux urgences un jour, espérons que ce sera à Bayonne...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un film porno diffusé aux urgences de Bayonne


Un match de foot le premier samedi du mois... 
Et après le réconfort


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)

Un bar à vinaigre et à moutarde


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2021)

Il ampute la mauvaise jambes


----------



## Romuald (26 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il ampute la mauvaise jambes


Ca va lui couter un bras.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca va lui couter un bras.


Et ils vont lui amputer la bonne...


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2021)

Encore des champions qui ont tout compris à l'informatique.









						Des députés veulent lever toute restriction à l’installation d’un logiciel sur les appareils hors garantie
					

Un amendement propose d'inscrire une obligation dans la loi à destination des fabricants d'équipements : lever les éventuelles restrictions empêchant d'installer le logiciel de son choix. Mais l'emploi de cette mesure ne parait pas évident. Quand un appareil arrive au terme de sa garantie...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2021)

Un "état étranger" a espionné la Belgique pendant 2 ans !  

Aux dernières nouvelles, les données sensibles, telles que la composition de nos fricadelles et de nos carbonades flamandes, ont été préservées ! 

Espionnage en Belgique !!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un "état étranger" a espionné la Belgique pendant 2 ans !
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, les données sensibles, telles que la composition de nos fricadelles et de nos carbonades flamandes, ont été préservées !
> 
> Espionnage en Belgique !!!!!




Il faut sans doute y voir un hommage à l'humour belge dont un état étranger à manifestement tenté -vainement- de percer les secrets... 
Je crois qu'il faut soupçonner un état moins doué que le tien pour l'humour... 
Tu as des nouvelles récentes de ton Russe tragique avec lequel tu avais fini par sympathiser ?... 
Si tu l'as invité chez toi, il s'est intéressé de près à ton équipement informatique, à ton accès à internet, à tes posts sur MacG ?...


----------



## boninmi (27 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un "état étranger" a espionné la Belgique pendant 2 ans !
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, les données sensibles, telles que la composition de nos fricadelles et de nos carbonades flamandes, ont été préservées !
> 
> Espionnage en Belgique !!!!!


Tu *es* espionné sur MacG.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un "état étranger" a espionné la Belgique pendant 2 ans !
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, les données sensibles, telles que la composition de nos fricadelles et de nos carbonades flamandes, ont été préservées !
> 
> Espionnage en Belgique !!!!!




Et ton voisin écolo bio vegan qui essaie de s'incruster à tous les berbecues du quartier, tu ne n'as pas détecté dans certaines de ses intonnations un fort accent russe ?... 
Tu ne l'as jamais vu bricoler une grosse antenne sur le toit de sa maison et ensuite l'orienter dans ta direction ?... 
Tu sais, celui à qui tu avais avoué devant témoins qu'il te donnait des envies d'acquisition de M16 ?... 
C'est probablement en pensant au *premier modèle de 1964* qu'il t'avait répondu avec une belle assurance (il y a un an ou deux) que ça n'avait pas encore été inventé !... 

Autre possibilité : faire l'acquisition d'un * M 1911 A1 45 ACP de deuxième génération* (seconde guerre mondiale) avec finition parkérisée...
Une balle à pointe molle judicieusement tirée entre ses deux yeux transformerait l'arrière de son crâne et de sa cervelle en tulipe flamande géante... Il verrait de la sorte si ça a déjà été inventé ou pas...


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu *es* espionné sur MacG.




En matière de sécurité informatique, The Big à toujours su s'entourer des meilleurs : Kernic et Panel veillent au grain, avec le sérieux et le professionnalisme qu'il n'ont désormais plus besoin de prouver. 
Et ce, malgré * l'événement intense* dont ils ont récemment fait l'expérience.  
Ils savent garder la tête froide.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ils savent garder la tête froide.


N'empêche qu'elles ont eu chaud au c... !!!!  ...


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> N'empêche qu'elles ont eu chaud au c... !!!!  ...



Je n'avais pas osé... 
C'est pour ça que je ne parlais que de leur tête !...


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2021)

Juste pour la réflexion :









						Censure d'un clip sur la trisomie 21: «Une atteinte grave à la liberté d'expression des personnes trisomiques»
					

FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - En 2014, une campagne défendant la dignité des personnes trisomiques a été censurée par le CSA. Alors qu'elles ont déposé un recours devant la Cour européenne des droits de l'homme, les associations signataires du clip dénoncent une censure de la parole des intéressées.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Juste pour la réflexion :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clip magnifique. 

J'avais déjà une opinion tranchée sur ce genre de sujets. 
Mais j'espère que pour d'autres personnes, cette campagne et ce clip pemmettront en effet de percevoir autrement la trisomie 21, ou pourquoi pas d'autres types de pathologies ou de handicaps parfois décelables avant la naissance de l'enfant concerné. 
Oui, mille fois oui au respect de ces personnes, et à leur droit de participer elles-même à la défense de leur cause en s'exprimant elles-même.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2021)

Lady Gaga et Phoebe reprennent la chanson "Smelly Cat "  _(Tu pues le chat)_


​


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Mai 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Clip magnifique.
> 
> J'avais déjà une opinion tranchée sur ce genre de sujets.
> Mais j'espère que pour d'autres personnes, cette campagne et ce clip pemmettront en effet de percevoir autrement la trisomie 21, ou pourquoi pas d'autres types de pathologies ou de handicaps parfois décelables avant la naissance de l'enfant concerné.
> Oui, mille fois oui au respect de ces personnes, et à leur droit de participer elles-même à la défense de leur cause en s'exprimant elles-même.


Parmi les motifs évoqués par le CSA pour censurer ce clip, je cite :
le clip pouvait «_troubler la conscience des femmes qui, dans le respect de la loi, avaient fait des choix de vie personnelle différents.»_
Je peux me gourer, mais je crois déceler que le CSA a vu un message anti-ivg.
Et peut-être que c'est le cas, peut-être que Coordown est une association d'intégristes anti-ivg. Je ne sais pas, je ne les connais pas.
Même si ce clip porte un message anti-ivg, il porte surtout le message suivant.
Non, malgré tout, l'handicapé n'est pas obligatoirement malheureux et oui, si on veut bien le respecter, il peut être heureux.
Ce clip, troubler les consciences ?
Merde, il y a autre chose comme ménage à faire que de censurer ce clip si on veut vraiment faire taire ce qui peut troubler les consciences.
Franchement.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2021)

A 103 Ans elle décide de retourner vivre chez elle


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> A 103 Ans elle décide de retourner vivre chez elle


Et elle a bien raison !  
Finir sa vie dans une maison de retraite est ma plus grande angoisse ... Je dirais ma hantise ! Alors, je la comprends !


----------



## boninmi (29 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et elle a bien raison !
> Finir sa vie dans une maison de retraite est ma plus grande angoisse ... Je dirais ma hantise ! Alors, je la comprends !


Ne te fais pas tant de souci. Les femmes y sont majoritaires. Tu pourrais trouver une copine. Il y a des histoires d'amour dans les zépades.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Mai 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ne te fais pas tant de souci. Les femmes y sont majoritaires. Tu pourrais trouver une copine. Il y a des histoires d'amour dans les zépades.


M'en fiche des femmes, pas besoin de copine, du moment qu'il y a des poilus !


----------



## boninmi (29 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> M'en fiche des femmes, pas besoin de copine, du moment qu'il y a des poilus !


Certaines femmes ne se rasent pas.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Mai 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> M'en fiche des femmes, pas besoin de copine, du moment qu'il y a des poilus !







Désolé , mais j'adore


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mai 2021)

Enfin une loi utile : *Belgique : une recette de cuisine se retrouve dans un texte de loi*


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2021)

Verbalisé pour excès de lenteur


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2021)

Il arrive en hélicoptère pour la fête des Mères


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Juin 2021)

Linky : les consommateurs devront rembourser leur boîtier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juin 2021)

Je parie que ce sera la faute de la ponette (Je ne savais pas qu'on disait "une ponette" ...  )

Mais où va-t'on ?????

ps : Je vais quand même avertir mes poilus ... On commence par une ponette et on ne sait pas où ça s'arrête ! ​


----------



## Neyres (1 Juin 2021)

On prend les mêmes et on recommence ...  ?

Premier cas humain de grippe aviaire H10N3


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2021)

Un bloc de glace tombe sur leur toit


----------



## Neyres (1 Juin 2021)

Astérix et Obélix en avaient peur ....


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2021)

Faut-il republier "Mein Kampf" ?
					

.




					www.franceculture.fr
				





Le sujet ne fait pas consensus, c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire. 
La réédition de Mein Kampf créé la polémique en France, et c'est bien normal. 
Rééditer dans une version forcément critique et accompagnée d'un avertissement ?...
Ou censurer et interdire ?...
La question méritait d'être posée. 
Elle l'est.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La question méritait d'être posée.


De cette façon, je pense que oui.
Sachant que la traduction française des années 30 a édulcoré la bouillie ordurière linguistique allemande du texte original.
J'ai entendu le traducteur actuel du texte dire qu'il a dû se forcer pour rendre en français la sensation de l'immondice allemand.
Je passe sur le fait que les historiens qui annotent et expliquent le texte ont fait un gros travail de remise dans le contexte.
À part ça, le pavé est gros et coûte 100 €, mais aucun bénéfice commercial ne sera fait sur sa vente.
Je ne l'achèterai pas, mais s'il arrive à la médiathèque, je l'emprunterai...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> De cette façon, je pense que oui.
> Sachant que la traduction française des années 30 a édulcoré la bouillie ordurière linguistique allemande du texte original.
> J'ai entendu le traducteur actuel du texte dire qu'il a dû se forcer pour rendre en français la sensation de l'immondice allemand.
> Je passe sur le fait que les historiens qui annotent et expliquent le texte ont fait un gros travail de remise dans le contexte.
> ...



Sauf erreur de ma part, le bénéfice commercial des ventes sera intégralement reversé à des associations entretenant des camps de de concentration dans une perspective de mémoire. 
Probablement le mieux que l'on pouvait faire dans ce cas.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juin 2021)

Pourquoi pas. Et de toute façon, c'est fait.

J'ai encore ma veille version des Éditions Latines, avec la préface du Maréchal Lyautey. Elle m'a servi en son temps avec les deux volumes du Hitler de Ian Kershaw en guise de texte explicatif. Je ne pense pas faire l'acquisition de celui-là. J'ai d'autres livres à lire concernant la période, d'autres à acheter, concernant d'autres époques, et pas grand intérêt à me replonger dans ce pavé indigeste. _Le mythe du XXe siècle_ est mieux écrit mais tout aussi ennuyeux.

Sinon, il serait temps de republier les pamphlets de Céline, histoire de contextualiser _D'un château l'autre_, _Nord_ et _Rigodon_.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Juin 2021)




----------



## boninmi (2 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 227959​


Mais non, mais non, on va SIMPLIFIER .


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> _D'un château l'autre_, _Nord_ et _Rigodon_.


je les ai lu, mais je devais être trop jeune, qu'est-ce que je me suis fait chier !
Par contre, juste avant, j'ai lu Mort à crédit puis le Voyage, le premier m'a mis une claque, le second, comment dire...
Tend l'autre joue et prends-en toi une plus forte !


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> je les ai lu, mais je devais être trop jeune, qu'est-ce que je me suis fait chier !
> Par contre, juste avant, j'ai lu Mort à crédit puis le Voyage, le premier m'a mis une claque, le second, comment dire...
> Tend l'autre joue et prends-en toi une plus forte !


Ben oui. Parce que manque le contexte de la "trilogie allemande", le pourquoi Céline court à travers le Reich en ruine avec femme, chien et chat. Il se pose en victime des éléments, de la guerre, des "vainqueurs", lui, le pauvre écrivain.

Dans le "château" il attaque son éditeur, dénonce l'article 75 (indignité nationale), l'Union des écrivains et J.-P. Sartres (aka le Pâtre), les communistes, la sécurité sociale, ne manquent que les juifs. Ceux-là, il n'ose plus les coucher sur le papier. Trop risqué.

Et pour cause, quand tu as lu les pamphlets tu es plus à même de faire la part des choses et de conclure que Céline, contrairement à ce qu'il te raconte dans ses trois derniers ouvrages, ne fut la victime que de lui-même et n'a récolté que les fruits de ses propres turpitudes.

Mais les pamphlet ne sont toujours pas réédités. Céline l'avait lui-même refusé et fut suivit en cela par sa veuve. Maintenant, c'est une cabale médiatique emmenée par Klarsfeld qui prétend poser l'interdit sur ces textes. Pour la plus grande gloire du docteur Destouches.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Mais non, mais non, on va SIMPLIFIER .


Au boulot aujourd'hui nous avons reçu un power point de 13 pages qui explique comment réserver une salle de réunion avec Outlook. Pondu par la direction...


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juin 2021)

La direction est une mère-poule pour toi


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Au boulot aujourd'hui nous avons reçu un power point de 13 pages qui explique comment réserver une salle de réunion avec Outlook. Pondu par la direction...


Ah , cela me rappelle des souvenirs


----------



## Jura39 (4 Juin 2021)

Une bourde de l'armée Américaine


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une bourde de l'armée Américaine



Ils faisaient de même en Irak et en Afghanistan mais ils frappaient fort avant d’entrer. La vie humaine y a gagné ce que la politesse y a perdu.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juin 2021)

La célèbre photo du manifestant debout devant les chars de Tiananmen a disparu du moteur de recherche Bing
					

« C’est dû à une erreur humaine et nous travaillons activement à y remédier », a expliqué un porte-parole de Microsoft, propriétaire de Bing, plusieurs heures après des signalements dans la presse américaine.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Oups ! 

« erreur humaine » et vous aviez un petit aperçu de l’internet chinois.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Juin 2021)

Bientôt des masques pour filtrer les ...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2021)

Un fugitif pour un hélicoptère pour se rend à la police


----------



## patlek (5 Juin 2021)

RRRhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

L' angoisse!!!!!!










						Le robot humanoïde Abel vient en aide aux malades et personnes âgées
					

Il s'appelle Abel, il a 12 ans, mais il n'est pas un petit garçon comme les autres. Sa vocation : être un compagnon de vie pour les personnes âgées et les malades.  Les papas de ce robot humanoïde sont deux ingénieurs italiens.




					fr.euronews.com
				




Je dormirais plus la nuit avec ce truc là chez moi!


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je dormirais plus la nuit avec ce truc là chez moi!


Abel le jour, 

Caïn la nuit...


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2021)

L'autostoppeur Franc Comtois déposé à 250 Km de son domicile

Et 4 petites cigognes ont étés baguées et ont reçues leur GPS ce samedi


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et 4 petites cigognes ont étés baguées et ont reçues leur GPS ce samedi


Celles de Sarralbe ? Pourquoi pas 5 ? Un vrai miracle qu'elles aient toutes tenu le coup.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Juin 2021)

Strasbourg : l’insolite périple urbain d’une cane et de ses canetons


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2021)

A 23 Ans , elle prétend avoir déjà eu ( au moins ) 15 Enfants.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2021)

Cambodge : un rat détecteur de mines prend sa retraite !!!


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Celles de Sarralbe ? Pourquoi pas 5 ? Un vrai miracle qu'elles aient toutes tenu le coup.


oui celles de Sarralbe. par contre j'ignore pourquoi 4. l'article du journal est payant...


----------



## Powerdom (7 Juin 2021)

dans le Doubs, on a abattu le sapin Président, vieux de environ 300 ans.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juin 2021)

Elle retrouve son chat 11 ans plus tard


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juin 2021)

Ah, l'art conceptuel


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ah, l'art conceptuel


J'en ai un double chez moi, et ce n'est pas une copie


----------



## Jura39 (8 Juin 2021)

Qui connaît le chat Mao Mao ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Qui connaît le chat Mao Mao ?




@thebiglebowsky : ne montre surtout pas l'article de Jura à tes poilus ; tu aurais droit à une épouvantable crise de jalousie !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky : ne montre surtout pas l'article de Jura à tes poilus ; tu aurais droit à une épouvantable crise de jalousie !!!...


Je vais surtout les faire bosser ces fainéants !


----------



## patlek (9 Juin 2021)

PPfffffff....

Comment ils ont réussit a trouver mon "poupounette35" ????









						Le monde entier concerné par la plus grosse fuite de mots de passe de l’histoire
					

Selon CyberNews, plus de 8 milliards de mots de passe auraient été collectés ces dernières années et partagés sur un forum de hackers.




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2021)

Quand je vois que sur le site de ma banque c'est 8 signes maximum !


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand je vois que sur le site de ma banque c'est 8 signes maximum !


Ne te plains pas, au crédit à bricoles c'est 6 chiffres, histoire d'inciter à mettre sa date de naissance.
Mieux - en fait pire - j'en connais un autre que je ne nommerai pas, et pour cause : ils te créent ton compte avec ta date de naissance, *et tu ne peux pas le changer après*. Si, si ! J'en ai bien sur fait la remarque au pingouin derrière son bureau, réponse : ah oui, vous avez raison, c'est pas sécure, je vais faire remonter ça. C'était il y a deux ans, rien de changé. Bon, d'accord, si quelqu'un pirate le compte de quelqu'un inscrit sur le site il ne pourra pas en faire grand-chose vu ce à quoi il sert, mais c'est pour dire que les problèmes de sécurité ne sont pas encore bien entrés dans le mœurs.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> les problèmes de sécurité ne sont pas encore bien entrés dans le mœurs.


Je crois que ma vocation de hacker va grandir...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ne te plais pas, au crédit à bricoles c'est 6 chiffres, histoire d'inciter à mettre sa date de naissance.
> Mieux - en fait pire - j'en connais un autre que je ne nommerai pas, et pour cause : ils te créent ton compte avec ta date de naissance, *et tu ne peux pas le changer après*. Si, si ! J'en ai bien sur fait la remarque au pingouin derrière son bureau, réponse : ah oui, vous avez raison, c'est pas sécure, je vais faire remonter ça. C'était il y a deux ans, rien de changé. Bon, d'accord, si quelqu'un pirate le compte de quelqu'un inscrit sur le site il ne pourra pas en faire grand-chose vu ce à quoi il sert, mais c'est pour dire que les problèmes de sécurité ne sont pas encore bien entrés dans le mœurs.


Mais ici c'est pas le mot de passe qui est sécurisé, c'est l'identifiant !


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Si, si ! J'en ai bien sur fait la remarque au pingouin derrière son bureau,


Bon, si tu te met à parler aux pingouins aussi, on ne s'étonne plus de rien !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2021)

Le trésor viking de Galloway pourrait avoir appartenu à des moines écossais
					

ARCHÉOLOGIE - Cet extraordinaire ensemble de reliques enterrées autour de l'an 900 éclairerait plutôt les historiens sur l'enracinement chrétien en Écosse.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Jura39 (10 Juin 2021)

Il réalise des sculptures à partir de flacons de vaccins vides


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je crois que ma vocation de hacker va grandir...



Moi, j' ai réussit à hacker mon compte en banque.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2021)

Un collectif milite pour dégenrer le prix des coupes de cheveux


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un collectif milite pour dégenrer le prix des coupes de cheveux


_— Le prochain candidat est une candidate…
— Non, non !_


#paspurésister


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un collectif milite pour dégenrer le prix des coupes de cheveux



Autant adopter la même coupe pour tout le monde, la « boule à zéro ». Unisex, transgenre, et tutiquanti.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un collectif milite pour dégenrer le prix des coupes de cheveux



Je suis d'accord avec le collectif : un tarif basé uniquement sur le temps passé sur la coupe de cheveux, ça me semble logique !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec le collectif : un tarif basé uniquement sur le temps passé sur la coupe de cheveux, ça me semble logique !


 C'est exactement l'inverse de ce que propose le collectif !


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est exactement l'inverse de ce que propose le collectif !



Je viens de relire l'article ; c'est toujours ainsi que je le comprends. 



			
				article du Figaro a dit:
			
		

> Selon le collectif, «il serait ainsi beaucoup plus logique de créer des tarifs en fonction du travail réalisé et non du genre supposé des client-es».


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2021)

comme en général une coupe femme prends plus de temps qu'une coupe homme cela reviendra toujours plus cher pour une femme...


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> comme en général une coupe femme prends plus de temps qu'une coupe homme cela reviendra toujours plus cher pour une femme...


Il y a pleins de femmes qui ont une coupe qui ne prends pas plus de temps à couper que celle d’un homme. Cela dépends souvent de la longueur des cheveux. Donc, dans l’absolue, ça me semble plus logique de travailler au temps.


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> comme en général une coupe femme prends plus de temps qu'une coupe homme cela reviendra toujours plus cher pour une femme...


C'est ce qui est combattu par ce collectif de _coiffeurs_ : la solution (pour eux) serait d'aligner le prix payé par les hommes sur celui réglé par les femmes.
"_C'est l'avis du collectif «coiffure en lutte» qui entend dégenrer les tarifs des coupes de cheveux._"

À propos de la mode de la théorie du genre, même nos amis sont touchés : *Quand la Suisse « rectifie » l'orthographe du français *
*Les autorités de la Suisse romande (Romandie) proposent de supprimer certains accents et règles d'orthographe jugées obsolètes afin de faciliter l'apprentissage du français par les élèves. Les enseignants seront aussi incités à utiliser un langage sans distinction de genre.*


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2021)

Foutons cette nation de dégénérés alpins en dehors des institutions concernant la langue française. Qu’ils écrivent leur patois comme ils veulent.

Vive la République ! Vive la France. Gardarem lou Mont Blanc. ✒️


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Juin 2021)

Un pêcheur de homards avalé par une baleine à bosse mais sain et sauf


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2021)

Pauvre bête.


----------



## boninmi (12 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un pêcheur de homards avalé par une baleine à bosse mais sain et sauf


Une vieille histoire. Le mec s'appelait Jonas.


----------



## Berthold (12 Juin 2021)

Qui ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> Qui ?


Nan. Mais lui c’est un menteur chronique. Un vrai mythomane. Pire qu’un Marseillais en campagne électorale.


----------



## Berthold (13 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Nan. Mais lui c’est un menteur chronique. Un vrai mythomane. Pire qu’un Marseillais en campagne électorale.


D'après les témoignages, son père était impliqué dans l'histoire, et semble digne de foi, lui.

À l'heure où nous publions ces lignes, nous manquons cruellement d'informations complémentaires pour en publier plus.
Nous ne manquerons pas, par contre, de vous informer de tout changement décisif dans cette actualité capitale et palpitante.

Bises à madame.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2021)

Un candidat aux Darwin Awards ?









						Seine-et-Marne. Un motard sans casque se tue contre un portail
					

Le motard sans casque a percuté mortellement un portail métallique à Presles-en-Brie.




					actu.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> D'après les témoignages, son père était impliqué dans l'histoire, et semble digne de foi, lui.


C’est vite dit.

C’est un brave type mais il voit des fées bleues et parle à des bouts de bois.


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est vite dit.
> 
> C’est un brave type mais il voit des fées bleues et parle à des bouts de bois.




Un peu comme moi, quoi !


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est un brave type mais il voit des fées bleues et parle à des bouts de bois.


L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, à consommer avec modération.®


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2021)

T'as oublié le ©


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2021)

Besançon,  il trouve une Kalachnikov dans le doubs.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2021)

@#% !!! Il rigole plus Jura39.


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2021)

HHHHééééééééé bbbéééééééééééééééééé.....

Là... il n' y a plus de mot....









						Six élèves de maternelle agressent une fillette handicapée de cinq ans à Monteux
					

Une fillette de cinq ans a été agressée le 31 mai dernier par ses camarades de classe dans une école maternelle à Monteux (Vaucluse). Sa mère a porté plainte contre la mairie et l'Éducation nationale, elle pointe du doigt un défaut de surveillance des adultes.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Ils leur donnent à bouffer quoi aux mômes pour qu'ils virent bestiaux comme ça ?


De la cochonnerie nourriture industrielle pardi !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2021)

« Ils viennent au monde innocents mais ça ne dure pas longtemps » (J.-P. Melville - Le cercle rouge)


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2021)

C'est vrai que le cercle familial a aussi un rôle important dans l'éducation des marmots.


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> pour qu'ils agissent comme ça en bande


...Il suffit d'un meneur.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> ...Il suffit d'un meneur.


J'allais le dire... Et j'en connais !


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> C'est tout l'ensemble à revoir...


Ça n'est pas à nous qu'il faut le dire !  Mais oui, une large partie de l'ensemble est à revoir. Et ce n'est pas les moyens qui manquent…


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Juin 2021)

Espagne: un homme condamné à 15 ans de prison pour avoir mangé sa mère


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Juin 2021)

Il y a des multinationales qui se foutent bien de leurs antécédents...


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Ah ouais... je connaissais NTM mais mange ta mère !!!


Aah ?!
Tu ne connais pas le juron Va manger tes morts ?
Ça m'étonne !


----------



## aCLR (15 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Si


Je m'disais aussi ! ^^


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Figure-toi que le grand père paternel est frère de lait d'un gitan, on croit que j'ai une boucle d'oreille pour le look alors que c'est le grand-père qui me l'a foutu à l'enfance en signe d'appartenance à cette race de mort !!! (calmez-vous, y a pas de stigmatisation, c'est comme ça qu'on s'appelle entre nous )... Mais c'est une autre histoire...




Boucle d'oreille de gitan qui peut aussi te servir de boucle d'oreille de pirate... 
Ton grand-père a eu de l'intuition !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Boucle d'oreille de gitan qui peut aussi te servir de boucle d'oreille de pirate...


... ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il en ait une à son zgeg !!!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2021)

Un drame évité de justesse avant le coup d'envoi de France-Allemagne à l'Euro
					

Un militant de Greenpeace, à bord d'un paramoteur, a provoqué une énorme frayeur à quelques minutes du début de France-Allemagne, en chutant sur la pelouse, mardi soir.




					www.lequipe.fr
				




Association de malfaisants.


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2021)

A propos de bétises, celle des boursicoteurs , comment dire ?








						Cristiano Ronaldo refuse des bouteilles de Coca-Cola, l'action baisse instantanément
					

Le joueur portugais a affirmé en conférence de presse qu'il préférait l'eau au soda. En quelques heures, la capitalisation boursière de la marque a décru de 4 milliards d'euros.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> J’aurais kiffé qu’un plus cinglé que ce connard lui colle une droite de volée !
> Avec un beau ralenti, ça aurait été bon pour le spectacle !!!



Ils ont bien failli le butter ce gros con :









						Le militant de Greenpeace a failli être abattu par la police
					

Le militant de Greenpeace qui a failli s'écraser en tribune mardi soir avant le début du match France-Allemagne, a évité de justesse d'être abattu par des tireurs d'élite de la police.




					www.lequipe.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2021)

'tain, j'ai cru que c'était une animation de livraison du ballon...


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2021)

Animation...









						Guy Stephan, l'adjoint de Didier Deschamps chez les Bleus, légèrement touché par le paramoteur
					

Un militant de Greenpeace en paramoteur a failli s'écraser sur la pelouse de l'Allianz Arena, mardi juste avant le début de France-Allemagne. Guy Stephan, l'adjoint de Didier Deschamps, a été légèrement touché.




					www.lequipe.fr


----------



## Jura39 (16 Juin 2021)

Il escalade un grillage pour échapper à la police et atterrit chez les gendarmes


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2021)

le braqueur tombe sur un boxeur


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> le braqueur tombe sur un boxeur


Bah! Il pourra porter plainte. Il trouvera sans doute un juge compatissant. Si on ne peut plus braquer tranquillement les commerçants en France, où irait-on ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2021)

A Hongkong, cinq responsables du journal prodémocratie « Apple Daily » arrêtés
					

Une descente a eu lieu jeudi dans les locaux du quotidien. Son rédacteur en chef, Ryan Law, a été arrêté.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Il y a une chanson de Lennon, sur l’album _Imagine_ « How do you sleep? ». On devrait la passer à Tim Cook, en lossless, pour voir si ça lui parle.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2021)

Ca va la claque ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2021)

Tidju !!! 

Du dégueulis de cachalot qui vaut de l'or 

ps : Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés, je dispose d'une quantité non négligeable de "vomi de supporters" récolté hier après le match !


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "vomi de supporters"


Chez moi il y a régulièrement du vomi de capitaine Gribouille plein d'herbe à chat et de poils...
Tes poilus en veulent ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chez moi il y a régulièrement du vomi de capitaine Gribouille plein d'herbe à chat et de poils...
> Tes poilus en veulent ?


Non merci ! La production de mes poilus est entièrement suffisante !
En plus, ils revendent leur dégueulis au voisin bobo-bio-vegan pour engraisser son jardin et il les rémunère en croquettes vegan avec la conséquence d'un cercle vicieux sans fin : au plus ils bouffent des croquettes vegan au plus ils dégueulent et au plus ils reçoivent des croquettes vegan et ainsi de suite !  ...


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!
> 
> Du dégueulis de cachalot qui vaut de l'or
> 
> ps : Pour ceux qui seraient intéressés, je dispose d'une quantité non négligeable de "vomi de supporters" récolté hier après le match !


Oui, enfin, encore un titre putaclic. L'ambre gris n'est pas du degueuli ou du vomi, c'est une transformation chimique de ce que le cachalot ne peut pas digérer (si mes souvenirs d'halieutique ne me trompent pas), qu'il ne régurgite pas forcément, d'ailleurs les pécheurs l'ont trouvé dans son estomac.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juin 2021)

Ne le dites pas avec des fleurs : Un homme accusé d'“agression” pour avoir offert des fleurs à Alice Coffin


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2021)

On sait comment cela fini :


----------



## Powerdom (19 Juin 2021)

enterré dans un tunnel à Besançon. (J'avais eu vent de cette histoire lors de la construction du tunnel mais, à l'époque, je n'y avais pas cru !).


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2021)

​C'est (bien) fait !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2021)

« Élections, piège à cons ».
Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## boninmi (20 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « Élections, piège à cons ».
> Jean-Paul Sartre


Ça m'étonnerait. C'était le slogan libertaire en mai 68.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> « Élections, piège à cons ».
> Jean-Paul Sartre


Rien  d'étonnant : ce monsieur appréciait les dictatures !


----------



## peyret (20 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça m'étonnerait. C'était le slogan libertaire en mai 68.


...vous avez raison tous les 2  --> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Élections,_piège_à_cons


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ça m'étonnerait. C'était le slogan libertaire en mai 68.


Je l’ai lu jadis sur une affiche anarchiste du début XXe.

Ça ne m’empêche pas d’aller voter.


----------



## boninmi (20 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je l’ai lu jadis sur une affiche anarchiste du début XXe.
> 
> Ça ne m’empêche pas d’aller voter.


Affiche signée Jean Sol Partre ?
J'ai voté itou


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Affiche signée Jean Sol Partre ?
> J'ai voté itou




Je crois que je préférerais encore me mettre des baffes plutôt que de ne pas voter. 
Je vote toujours à toutes les élections, et toujours avec le même plaisir. 

(Je n'ai "raté" qu'une seule élection dans ma vie : la présidentielle de 1988, parce que je n'avais pas demandé à temps mon inscription en tant qu'électeur. Je me suis juré que je ne raterais plus ensuite la moindre élection).

Le droit de vote est un droit pour lequel des gens sont morts. 
C'est un droit sacré, et le vote est aussi un devoir selon moi.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Juin 2021)

C’est un droit dont j’userai jusqu’à la corde pour me pendre.

Quand je vois ce qui se passe actuellement à Hong-Kong, je mesure ma chance.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Juin 2021)

Il possède les reins les plus gros du monde


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il possède les reins les plus gros du monde



Mazette. Quels rognons ! Un rêve de cannibale.


----------



## patlek (24 Juin 2021)

Retrouvé mort et incinéré, un chat revient chez ses maîtres deux semaines plus tard
					

Suite à une confusion, une famille britannique a cru avoir définitivement perdu son chat... avant que celui-ci ne refasse surface quelques jours plus tard.




					fr.news.yahoo.com
				





Faut se méfier des chats!!!!!!!! (Zebig!!!)


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2021)

Il refuse de vendre


----------



## nicomarcos (24 Juin 2021)




----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2021)

patlek a dit:


> chat-mort-incinere-revient-chez-ses-maitres
> 
> 
> Faut se méfier des chats!!!!!!!! (Zebig!!!)


le livre Cimetière de Stephen King commence comme ça. En l'occurence, dans le livre c'était bien le bon chat qui était revenu


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2021)

C'est "Simetierre". 

_Pet Sematary_ en Anglais.


----------



## boninmi (24 Juin 2021)

@Moonwalker dans le Canard Enchaîné de cette semaine page 5 je te signale l'article "Le blaireau mal blairé" où le Professeur Canardeau dénonce l'avancement de quatre mois de la chasse au blaireau en raison des dégâts supposés au maïs.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)

Elle se baigne avec des milliers d'euros sur elle


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2021)

À table : *Gastronomie française trop blanche : Sciences Po se lance dans l’antiracisme comique* 

Bon appétit !


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À table : *Gastronomie française trop blanche : Sciences Po se lance dans l’antiracisme comique*
> 
> Bon appétit !


On lui a dit qu'en plus les restaurants n'ont plus le droit de proposer de la raie au beurre noir ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> On lui a dit qu'en plus les restaurants n'ont plus le droit de proposer de la raie au beurre noir ?


N'aggrave pas ton cas !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juin 2021)

GAIA demande la suppression de l'expression "poules de luxe" ... 

Poules de luxe !


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> GAIA demande la suppression de l'expression "poules de luxe" ...
> 
> Poules de luxe !


Quelqu'un pour lui expliquer ce qu'est une poule de luxe, et donc à quel point il est c.. ?
Et qu'un maquereau au vin blanc n'est pas un proxénète aviné ?
Pitain, y'a des jours j'ai envie de me tirer une balle en constatant la c0nnerie de certains de mes contemporains.


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pitain, y'a des jours j'ai envie de me tirer une balle en constatant la c0nnerie de certains de mes contemporains.


Moi, j'aurais plutôt tendance à devenir criminel...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Moi, j'aurais plutôt tendance à devenir criminel...



« Mort aux cons ! »

« Vaste programme ! » Charles de Gaulle


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juin 2021)

16 000 Dollars de pourboire pour deux hot-dogs


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2021)

Rire jaune :









						«Nous ne nous attaquons pas à la liberté de la presse»: la dirigeante de Hongkong justifie la fermeture du journal pro-démocratie l’Apple Daily
					

«L'Apple Daily est mort», écrivait le rédacteur en chef adjoint Chan Pui-man, arrêté pour atteinte à la sécurité nationale dans le dernier numéro du journal. Si Carrie Lam, la cheffe de l'exécutif de Hongkong, a assuré, vendredi 25 juin, que «nous ne nous attaquons pas à la liberté de la...




					video.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2021)

Vraiment pas.









						«Ils la battaient parce qu'elle ne rangeait pas ses jouets» : la mère et le beau-père de la petite Kléony devant les juges
					

En 2018, la fillette, âgée de 4 ans, décède après des mois de maltraitance. Accusés d'«actes de torture et de barbarie», son beau-père et sa mère comparaissent ce lundi 21 juin devant la justice.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Lisez tout, juste pour vous pourrir un peu la journée.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lisez tout, juste pour vous pourrir un peu la journée.


On en ferait un film, ça ne serait pas crédible. °_°;

Ces gens avaient des jeux étranges.


----------



## Berthold (26 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lisez tout, juste pour vous pourrir un peu la journée.


 Pas pu lire jusqu'au bout.


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lisez tout, juste pour vous pourrir un peu la journée.


Il en est hors de question !

Seule Évelyne Dhéliat, la faiseuse d'orages et d'indice UV, peut me pourrir la journée.
Pour le reste, je m'arrête aux titres.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lisez tout, juste pour vous pourrir un peu la journée.


Sûrement pas, je suis un être sensible...


aCLR a dit:


> je m'arrête aux titres.


Me too !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Lisez tout, juste pour vous pourrir un peu la journée.


Rien que le titre vient de pourrir ma journée.
Je passe pour mon tour sur le reste.


----------



## Gwen (27 Juin 2021)

Franchement, le titre c’est rien. Un fait divers de plus. Le contenu est vraiment sordide parce que même si elle avait martyrisée des LEGO elle ne mériterait pas un séjour dans la machine à laver et autres méchancetés.

pour parler de sujet plus léger (quoi que ?) un nouveau musée ouvre à côté de chez moi avec quelques innovations.








						Nouveau musée du D-Day : immersion dans un cockpit d'avion ou un char Sherman près de Caen
					

Le 52e musée sur le Débarquement vient d'ouvrir à Bretteville-sur-Odon. Le musée D-Day Wings s'intéresse à l'aéronautique et propose des immersions dans des appareils d'époque.




					actu.fr


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2021)

Il fait beau.

Nan, j'déconne.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Nan, j'déconne.


Bah quoi !!! Si il fait beau...
Chez moi


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juin 2021)

La voiture volante existe


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2021)

Record du monde !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Record du monde !



Affligeant.


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Affligeant.


C’est mieux que 4 tirs au but sur 5


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2021)

_Quand le jeu des cinq lettres s'invite dans l'actu…_


Moonwalker a dit:


> Affligeant.



Vous reprendrez bien une Affligem pour digérer tout ça ?!


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2021)

flotow a dit:


> C’est mieux que 4 tirs au but sur 5


Ce n'étaient pas tant les quatre que le cinquième.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2021)

je joue au loto, je ne gagne jamais, je fais un procès à la FDJ, je perds, je perds en appel.
il me reste la cassation’ et s’il le faut la QPC. Rien de moins.








						Estimant avoir moins de chances de gagner, un joueur de l'EuroMillions attaque la Française des jeux - Edition du soir Ouest-France - 01/07/2021
					

Un joueur très régulier du jeu EuroMillions vient de perdre en juin 2021 son procès en appel contre la Française des jeux. Il poursuivait la société pour « perte de chance » et...



					www.ouest-france.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> je joue au loto, je ne gagne jamais, je fais un procès à la FDJ, je perds, je perds en appel.
> il me reste la cassation’ et s’il le faut la QPC. Rien de moins.
> 
> 
> ...


Depuis toutes ses années où je ne joue pas, je ne sais pas ce que j'aurais pu gagner, mais je dois pouvoir calculer ce que je n'ai pas perdu.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Depuis toutes ses années où je ne joue pas, je ne sais pas ce que j'aurais pu gagner, mais je dois pouvoir calculer ce que je n'ai pas perdu.



Pareil !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Juillet 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Depuis toutes ses années où je ne joue pas, je ne sais pas ce que j'aurais pu gagner, mais je dois pouvoir calculer ce que je n'ai pas perdu.


Je ne joue jamais et je ne vois pas l'intérêt . Je prefere aller au boulot , je suis certain de gagner


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Juillet 2021)

Je ne pourrais pas parier contre mon équipe. Alors s’ils perdent ce serait double peine.


----------



## patlek (3 Juillet 2021)

Holalalala!!!!!

On est quand meme mal barré...

La mer en feu (!!!)









						Blazing fire on ocean surface due to gas leak extinguished in Gulf of Mexico
					

A fire on the ocean surface in the south of the Gulf of Mexico has been extinguished, following a gas leak from an underwater pipeline sparked the blaze.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2021)

Dans le Doubs, une lettre dans d'amour dans une balle de fusil.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2021)

Faux départ pour les cigognes de Sarralbe

Vous pourrez les suivre ici, 4 sont équipées de GPS. Tapez SARRALBE dans la zone de recherches, je n'arrive pas à mettre le lien en entier.


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2021)

On vit une époque formidabe, saison x, épisode y









						Le «pshitt» d'une canette à l'ouverture n'est pas une marque sonore, selon la justice européenne
					

L'un des leaders du marché de la boîte métallique voulait enregistrer en tant que marque le bruit que produisent ses produits à l'ouverture.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2021)

Faites attention quand vous êtes dans vos toilettes


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2021)

Haïti, un pays qui sombre


----------



## Jura39 (7 Juillet 2021)

Un  jeune garçon belge est parvenu à décrocher l’équivalent d’une licence de physique tout en suivant des cours de masters


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Haïti, un pays qui sombre




Cela fait longtemps qu’il est perdu dans les abîmes.


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2021)

Seuls les imbéciles ne changent jamais d'avis 

Pas ça qui va me réconcilier avec les politiques


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2021)

La future statue hommage a johnny halliday....








Arfff...

Tro bo!









						Dans la douleur, le conseil de Paris entérine l'érection d'une statue en hommage à Johnny Hallyday
					

Les noms d'oiseaux ont volé en séance. Sous les sarcasmes d'Anne Hidalgo, de la droite et des communistes, les écologistes ont voté contre l'hommage au rocker.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2021)

No comment !


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2021)

Un nouveau perchoir à pigeons à Paris.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Juillet 2021)

Si ce fantaisiste braillard avait su jouer de la guitare, au moins    Pourquoi pas au Panthéon


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Si ce fantaisiste braillard avait su jouer de la guitare, au moins    Pourquoi pas au Panthéon




Comme je l'avais dit quand il est mort, je n'ai jamais été vraiment fan de Johnny Hallyday en tant que chanteur. 
Sa carrière d'acteur, atypique et très éclectique, m'a toujours davantage intéressé, d'autant que je le trouvais meilleur acteur que chanteur.
Et si les fans de Johnny ne m'ont jamais convaincu, les "anti-Johnny(s)" me semblent toujours encore moins convaincants.

Donc, adorer Johnny, non. 
Mais tout rejeter en bloc (y-compris sa carrière d'acteur), non plus.


Quant à la statue, je m'en fous.


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quant à la statue, je m'en fous.



RRRhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! tu sais pas apprécier, c' est tout!!!

(Moi, j' aurais mis des flammes qui sortirais du pot d' échappement 'allumez le feu!!!)


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2021)

*Toute ressemblance...*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2021)

Eradication des chats errants en Australie !

Invasion de souris en Australie !

Bien fait pour leurs gueules !!!!  - Je sais, c'est extrême comme réaction, mais je deviens extrême !!!!


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je deviens extrême !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2021)

Le chat est un désastre écologique à lui tout seul.

D’ailleurs :





__





						Six raisons étayées scientifiquement de détester les chats
					

Les chats sont-ils vraiment aussi mignons qu'ils en ont l'air? Il convient de rappeler que cet animal de compagnie présente un profil singulier de manipulateur psychopathe et de tueur sanguinaire. Démonstration.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Juillet 2021)

*Il y a 75 ans, le bikini mettait le feu à la piscine Molitor *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le chat est un désastre écologique à lui tout seul.
> 
> D’ailleurs :
> 
> ...


Merci Moon !  
Après avoir lu l'article, je les adore encore plus !  Sont vraiment top ces poilus ! 
Mais c'est vrai qu'ils ont encore de gros efforts à faire pour arriver à être l'égal de l'homme en ce qui concerne la perversité !


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Bah quoi Zebig, ils ont raison, éradiquer tous ces envahisseurs qui viennent d'ailleurs et niquent dame nature...
> D'ailleurs, la phase d'après, ils devraient virer aussi les australiens !!! ^^


Quelle bande de X#@+%* $ €. Au pire, tu les stérilises et le problème est réglé.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juillet 2021)

mais tu fais comment pour stériliser deux millions de chats ?


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2021)

Je me demande s'il ne fallait pas lire le chat – de Gelluck – est un désastre écologique à lui tout seul dans le message de Moonwalker.


Powerdom a dit:


> mais tu fais comment pour stériliser deux millions de chats ?


Tu ouvres des vaccinodromes, lance une campagne de sensibilisation avec l'aide des stars d'instagram à quatre pattes et zou ! Les deux millions sont atteints rapidement grâce au calendrier vaccinal officiel !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Il y a 75 ans, le bikini mettait le feu à la piscine Molitor *


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2021)

Nous découvrons donc qu'il y a 75 ans les apn n'offraient que 4 pixels par pouce !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2021)

Une cartouche du jeu Zelda vendue 732 500 €


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juillet 2021)

J'ai toujours mon exemplaire dans un coin... bon, par contre, il est pas exactement dans le même état de conservation.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2021)

Nous on adore les japonais !!!!!   

Poilu géant à Tokyo !!!!​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Nous on adore les japonais !!!!!
> 
> Poilu géant à Tokyo !!!!​



Dans le quartier de Shinjuku, à Tokyo, soit le quartier de* Ryo Saeba* !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dans le quartier de Shinjuku, à Tokyo, soit le quartier de* Ryo Saeba* !


Ce ne serait pas Ryo *Sheba* par hasard ???


----------



## patlek (11 Juillet 2021)

De bien belles images , comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent...



			https://twitter.com/Mediavenir/status/1414269529732096008
		




			https://twitter.com/Clement_BT/status/1414278002599505921
		




			https://twitter.com/Bazz_Ra/status/1414289330923884551
		




			https://twitter.com/AnGaet/status/1414292857976918024
		




			https://twitter.com/Pigeonsundcche1/status/1403590215223152644
		


Note au modérateur... j"ai dis un truc positif sur le football (Et çà m'a couté!)


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2021)

Note au dinosaure… On a une super balise media qui affiche les statuts twitter sans obliger au clic pour aller chez l'oiseau bleu. Là tels quels, il m'est impossible de voir ce qui t'a coûté. Cela dit, c'est bien de faire des efforts… Mais faut aller jusqu'au bout !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juillet 2021)

La piscine la plus profonde du monde


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juillet 2021)

Il voulait le QR Code d'un homonyme


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juillet 2021)

Jair Bolsonaro a le hoquet depuis une semaine


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2021)

Graves inondations en Belgique ... 

Inondations Belgique !

Et merci à la France pour son aide ! ​


----------



## aCLR (15 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Graves inondations en Belgique ...


Il est toujours parmi nous !!! 
 /me efface le post-mortem rédigé au cas où… :p :p :D


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Il est toujours parmi nous !!!
> /me efface le post-mortem rédigé au cas où… :p :p :D


... Ou plutôt par minou !!!!!


----------



## patlek (16 Juillet 2021)

Inscrite d'office aux Darwin Awards.









						Une star du bodybuilding meurt à 23 ans après une opération ratée pour ne plus transpirer
					

Cette culturiste et influenceuse mexicaine est décédée d'un arrêt cardiaque lors d'une intervention chirurgicale. Elle ne voulait plus transpirer au niveau des aisselles.




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Berthold (16 Juillet 2021)

Poisson-drône-espion

Ça fait peur. Qui dit que vos mignons poilus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ne sont pas déjà des drônes-robots-espions-très-méchants-et-hypocrites au service de l'empire du mal ? Mmh ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> Ça fait peur. Qui dit que vos mignons poilus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Nous ne sommes pas au service de l'empire du mal ... Nous sommes l'empire du mal ! *​
_A vrai dire, je me pose des questions surtout que chez moi ils sont tous munis de puces RFID ... 
Quand je prends ma douche le matin et que je les vois dans le coin en train de me regarder fixement ... Quand je suis sur l'ordi et qu'ils viennent se coucher sur mon clavier le regard fixé sur l'écran du style : "Non mon vieux ! Pas de sites de boules !" ... J'en arrive à me demander si je ne devrais pas les fouiller minutieusement avant de les faire rentrer ! _


----------



## loustic (16 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ou plutôt par minou !!!!!


Ni mi-nouille, ni pas nouille, ni grenouille !
(Peut-être un peu andouille)


----------



## patlek (16 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Quand je prends ma douche le matin et que je les vois dans le coin en train de me regarder fixement



C' est pas des yeux , c' est des caméras (2 en plus, pour un rendu 3D)


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juillet 2021)

Ma vie à la patrie et mon cœur aux dames : c’est encore possible, en 2021 !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C' est pas des yeux , c' est des caméras (2 en plus, pour un rendu 3D)


Pour modéliser mon kiki en 3D, un Raspberry Pi de base suffirait amplement ! ...  ...


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ma vie à la patrie et mon cœur aux dames : c’est encore possible, en 2021 !


"...et toutes ces choses aujourd’hui réputées ridicules et désuètes qui, dès qu’elles refleurissent, pourtant, s’attirent l’attendrissement de tout un pays", qu'elle dit, la journaliste.
D'attendrissement point pour moi. 
Il m'est uniquement venu à l'esprit, en le voyant s'agenouiller : "Il va dégueulasser son froc".


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Juillet 2021)

"Les 'anti-système' commencent à m'emmerder, la démocratie, ce n'est pas la rue": ça chauffe sur le plateau des "GG" après des manifestations contre le pass sanitaire
					

Pour certains sur le plateau des "Grandes Gueules", les manifestants contre le pass sanitaire sont peu nombreux en comparaison avec ceux qui se sont rués sur des créneaux de vaccination après l'allocution d'Emmanuel Macron.




					flip.it


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2021)

Moi, si je trouve cent mille euros, je ferme ma gueule et court m'acheter un nouveau mac  








						Vitry-sur-Seine. Il découvre des armes de poings, des fusils et 100 000 € chez son frère décédé
					

À Vitry-sur-Seine, un homme a découvert au domicile de son frère défunt une dizaine d'armes de poing et fusils. Des munitions et des liasses de billets étaient également présentes.




					actu.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, si je trouve cent mille euros, je ferme ma gueule et court m'acheter un nouveau mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutafé d'accord.
En tout cas, ma première idée ne serait pas d'appeler les flics.
Cela dit, je serais bien emmerdé si je trouvais des flingues.
Va savoir quoi en foutre.
Et va savoir à quoi ils ont pu servir.
C'est pas un coup à tomber pour recel ou une connerie comme ça ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2021)

Honteux !!!! 

Les frites les plus chères du monde !

Rien à voir avec un délicieux paquet de frites à 2,50 Euros bourré de mayonnaise et bouffé sur un coin de comptoir avec des potes - La "frite" est un symbole populaire et doit le rester !!! 

Amen !


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Honteux !!!!
> 
> Les frites les plus chères du monde !
> 
> ...


Je partage ton indignation.
Et tu peux parier qu'on ne peut même pas les manger avec les doigts.


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Juillet 2021)

"Pour finir, une truffe fraîche est râpée par dessus avec de la poudre d’or."

Et faire le caca le plus cher du monde !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juillet 2021)

Quand ce n'est pas le covid, JO de Tokyo : des épreuves menacées par une invasion d’huîtres


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2021)

Les gueux, faites la queue ! My name is Picsou, Balthazar Picsou


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Les gueux, faites la queue ! My name is Picsou, Balthazar Picsou


Entre 8 et 15 € par attraction par personne, ça peut vite gonfler la note.
En revanche, c'est une bonne initiative pour ceux qui ont le pognon.
Et quand t'as le pognon, je vois pas pourquoi tu ferais la queue avec la plèbe.
Pour 5 € de plus, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir le droit de leur faire des doigts d'honneur en leur passant devant à tous ses cons de pauvres ?


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2021)

Les inondations en Allemagne sont d'actualité.
Elles furent aussi d'actualité il y a très longtemps.
Clic sur la photo pour voir la date (1 342...) et le niveau des crues.

À l'époque, le réchauffement climatique était-il mis en cause ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2021)

loustic a dit:


> À l'époque, le réchauffement climatique était-il mis en cause ?


Bien sur que non, mais est-ce une raison pour ne pas l'incriminer aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

Une couleuvre sur le pare-brise


----------



## loustic (23 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Bien sur que non, mais est-ce une raison pour ne pas l'incriminer aujourd'hui ?


... et pour affirmer que ça ne s'est jamais produit avant aujourd'hui ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Bien sur que non, mais est-ce une raison pour ne pas l'incriminer aujourd'hui ?


En effet, ce n'était pas à la mode à l'époque !

Nul ne conteste ce réchauffement, à ceci près que vouloir le rattacher à l'activité humaine est tout simplement ridicule !

Les nombreuses variations climatiques ayant eu lieu depuis la nuit des temps, ne _pouvaient_ pas être dues à l'activité humaine : il suffit de voir les dates !

Mais c'est bien utile pour attirer le chaland naïf et servir des intérêts politiques...


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2021)

loustic a dit:


> ... et pour affirmer que ça ne s'est jamais produit avant aujourd'hui ?


Le réchauffement ou les inondations ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nul ne conteste ce réchauffement


Je préfère causer de dérèglement – climatique.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> vouloir le rattacher à l'activité humaine est tout simplement ridicule !


C'est une hypothèse "de travail" comme une autre et tout aussi valable que les pistes classiques – les nombreuses variations climatiques constatées dans les carottes glacières, témoins des âges passés.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> réchauffement


Après avoir traversé des mois de mai et juin "pourris" par chez moi, dérèglement vaut mieux que réchauffement. Nous ne sommes peut-être pas responsables de ce dérèglement/réchauffement mais l'activité humaine impacte forcément les variations climatiques. Le réchauffement, comme on l'entend, court depuis la dernière glaciation. Celle-ci s'est achevée il y a 12,000 ans. Et l'on voit une accélération du dérèglement depuis l'expansion de l'ère industrielle. Qu'il y ait lien ou coïncidence n'y change fondamentalement rien, la terre continuera de tourner.

Nier ce fait en agitant des catastrophes datant de Mathusalem est tout aussi bancal que le relier sans condition à l'activité humaine. La « vérité » se situe quand souvent entre ces deux extrêmes. Et si nous ne pouvons agir sur le climat, nous avons les capacités d'agir sur nos activités. C'est en cela que le rattachement est prononcé.

Par contre, coller l'évitement et l'empêchement de cette projection catastrophique essentiellement sur l'utilisateur final relève de la malhonnêteté intellectuelle. Les utilisateurs finaux consomment ce qu'on leur propose. Tant que ce « on » ne changera pas de braquet, les utilisateurs finaux resteront dépendants de son bon vouloir.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mais c'est bien utile pour attirer le chaland naïf et servir des intérêts politiques...


L'inverse étant également vrai, je vais quand même prévoir un k-way !


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nul ne conteste ce réchauffement


Hélas si.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> vouloir le rattacher à l'activité humaine est tout simplement ridicule !


Le réchauffement en tant que tel certainement, mais son accélération fulgurante depuis les débuts de l’ère industrielle c’est le nier qui est ridicule.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

Une tornade de poussière sur un terrain de football


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Le réchauffement en tant que tel certainement, mais son accélération fulgurante depuis les débuts de l’ère industrielle c’est le nier qui est ridicule.


Une "accélération fulgurante" ?

C'est justement ce qui n'est pas démontré !


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est justement ce qui n'est pas démontré !


Démonstration
(Pour ce qui concerne le réchauffement. Après, que la permaculture soit la solution, j'en doute, mais ce n'est pas le sujet)


----------



## boninmi (23 Juillet 2021)

Une discussion passionnante. Ça nous change de la discussion pro versus anti vaccin. J'espère que ça ne va pas déraper sur la peine de mort. Je suis sûr de mon avis parce que les scientifiques nous mentent. On ne nous dit pas tout. On nous cache tout, on nous dit rien.


----------



## Romuald (23 Juillet 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Une discussion passionnant


Viens participer !


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Juillet 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> J'espère que ça ne va pas déraper sur la peine de mort.


T'as raison, c'est pas le moment de perdre la tête.


----------



## boninmi (23 Juillet 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Viens participer !


Nan. Je fuis ce monde où de toutes façons les convaincus ne changeront jamais d'avis.
Comme le disait je ne sais plus quel Général, réel ou imaginaire, il ne faut jamais se rendre, même à l'évidence.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juillet 2021)

Cette IA a créé un catalogue inédit des protéines humaines : une future révolution médicale ?
					

L'intelligence artificielle AlphaFold a appris à déterminer la forme d'une protéine à partir de sa séquence d'acides aminés. Cela a appris de prédire la structure de 350 000 protéines humaines, soit le double de celles que l'on connaissait. Les protéines sont présentes dans toutes les cellules...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2021)

Finistère : la mère des deux fillettes retrouvées mortes reconnaît être à l'origine de leur décès
					

La mère n'a pas pu préciser la manière par laquelle elle avait donné la mort aux deux fillettes, décédées par noyade selon le parquet.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				












						Finistère : deux fillettes retrouvées mortes, la mère hospitalisée
					

Deux fillettes de 4 et 6 ans ont été retrouvées mortes mercredi 21 juillet à leur domicile au Relecq-Kerhuon (Finistère) et leur mère a été...




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Le mythe de Médée encore une fois revisité. 

Remarquez l’expression « drame de la séparation » rarement employée quand un mec dessoude femme et enfants pour des motifs similaires. Ah ! Ces pudeurs journalistes...


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2021)

Les intitulés changent mais le scepticisme reste.


boninmi a dit:


> Nan. Je fuis ce monde où de toutes façons les convaincus ne changeront jamais d'avis.


Et laissez les sceptiques étaler leurs certitudes aux yeux ébahis des incertains toujours prêts à reprendre à leur compte le dernier coup de clairon entendu.

Ça me fait penser au comique de l'autre jour qui après s'être fait passer pour un _estranger_ et repris la comparaison du passe-sanitaire au laisser-passer de l'occupant lors de la dernière guerre mondial, s'en est allé au motif que lui aussi fuyait ce monde en décrépitude, si proche de l'effondrement, et les conversations qui vont avec.

En y repensant, ça me fait dire : _à quoi bon laisser cette terrasse ouverte aux quatre vents si la bourrasque souffle toujours du même côté. Mes p'tits gars continueront d'alimenter les fofos techniques tant que le baby et le flipper de l'arrière-salle restent ouverts…_

Nous fuyons tous un monde, c'est clair. En premier lieu celui de nos voisins de claviers mais sans échange nous faisons le jeu de l'individualisme et du repli sur soi. Il ne ressort jamais rien de bon de ce genre de position.

Quand il s'agit d'aller dans l'endroit où personne ne pourra se soulager pour l'autre, ok, va pisser. S'en est même imparable ai-je envie de dire. Par contre, quand on s'agite dans un endroit public mieux vaut le faire savoir. Si c'est pour ruminer contre son écran comme madame Michu derrière sa tévé, non merci, très peu pour moi.

Bavarder ne permet pas de convaincre un adversaire. Il permet de rallier un appui. Ça vaut pour les deux camps, hein, soyons impartiaux et lucides surtout. Mais c'est du temps donné au vide numérique quand la vie est si courte. Quand mille choses nous attendent une fois le regard et les doigts relevés de l'ordi. Mais quand on aime défendre une idée au-delà de soi, seul l'échange le permet et peu importe sa forme, ai-je envie de conclure. 

#désoléjesuispartilointrèslointroploin


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2021)

Depuis 8 ans , il attend de récupérer son trésor


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2021)

Darwin awards ?


			https://www.ouest-france.fr/monde/colombie/venue-faire-du-saut-a-l-elastique-une-jeune-femme-se-jette-d-un-viaduc-sans-etre-attachee-et-se-tue-b9fe5cc2-ebbd-11eb-aa64-009eff68ced6


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2021)

Un mouvement social laisse craindre une pénurie de bière...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un mouvement social laisse craindre une pénurie de bière...



Ah ! Non ! 

Envoyez l’armée. Réquisition !

Qu’on fusille tout ces @#% ! Pas de pitié. Qu’on les fasse défiler devant les bistros avec des chaines aux pieds sous les quolibets des consommateurs.

« au R.U. »…

Ouf !

C’est que de la cervoise tiède (je connais mes classiques). Donc je m’en cogne – de toute façon, j’ai trois mois de stock et même de la Guinness.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Juillet 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ah ! Non !
> 
> Envoyez l’armée. Réquisition !
> 
> ...




Ah, Guinness... 
Le meilleur était assurément *Alec*.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Plus de bière ???


J’vais m’en boire une.

Y’a trop de cons qui m’ont emmerdé aujourd’hui. Faut que je décompresse. Et puis demain la piqûre.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juillet 2021)

La journée des cons, assurément.









						JO : Scène surréaliste au départ du triathlon avec un bateau bloquant les athlètes
					

Un bateau de la télévision, qui n'a pas quitté la zone à temps, a provoqué une totale confusion au coup d'envoi de l'épreuve en empêchant de nombreux concurrents de s'élancer.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *La panne stratégique...*


Les « signes vitaux » de la planète terre s'affaiblissent, selon certains…


----------



## boninmi (28 Juillet 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Les « signes vitaux » de la planète terre s'affaiblissent, selon certains…


Les miens aussi


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juillet 2021)

A Besançon 33 PV parce qu’elle ne savait pas que c'était des radars à tronçons. Je ne vous met pas l'article de l'Est Républicain il est payant...

Alors qu'il suffit juste de respecter la limite de vitesse. d'autant que cette voie est dangereuse.


----------



## Romuald (29 Juillet 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> A Besançon 33 PV parce qu’elle ne savait pas que c'était des radars à tronçons. Je ne vous met pas l'article de l'Est Républicain il est payant...
> 
> Alors qu'il suffit juste de respecter la limite de vitesse. d'autant que cette voie est dangereuse.


Je l'ai vu ailleurs (dans ouest-france, je crois), et ça se terminait par 'son père va contester les PV'.
Manquerait plus qu'il organise une manifestation au nom de la liberté d'aller vite !


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juillet 2021)

Elle en tient une sévère couche : _Elle ne s’était pas rendu compte de ses excès de vitesse répétés car elle n’avait pas vu le moindre flash émis par les appareils._

Heu… regarder le compteur de la voiture ? Non. Trop évident.

La limitation de vitesse c’est simplement au contrôle du radar. Si pas de radar, tu fonces !!!

Ce ne sont pas les PV qu’il faut contester mais les modalités d’obtention de son permis de conduire.


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2021)

Seulement  2 500  € d’amendes :-(


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2021)

Tidju !!!! 

Selon le MIT effondrement du système actuel en 2040 ! 

Pour moi, la seule incidence sera la baisse de qualité des pissenlits qui me pousseront dessus ... 
Mais, pensons à nos enfants et nos petits-enfants ! Et restons malgré tout optimistes !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2021)

Neuf ans de prison pour le premier Hongkongais condamné en vertu de la loi sur la sécurité nationale
					

Tong Ying-kit, âgé de 24 ans, a été condamné pour « terrorisme » et « incitation à la sécession » lors de son procès, le premier instruit en vertu de la loi drastique sur la sécurité nationale que Pékin a imposée dans l’ex-colonie britannique.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Ça ne fera peut-être rire que Locke.


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!!
> 
> Selon le MIT effondrement du système actuel en 2040 !
> 
> ...


C'est le rapport Meadows… Rien de bien nouveau, vu que _The limit to Growth_ on en parlait déjà dans les sujets du comptoir. Il n'y a guère que les parents, ou disons les gens s'étant reproduits, pour rester optimistes. Et c'est bien normal me direz-vous. Seulement voilà, ce qui n'était qu'un banal rapport commandé par une poignée de décideurs mondiaux tend à se révéler sous nos yeux. Et même en écartant ce qui fâche les sceptiques, le climat, le reste du rapport démontre bien les limites de l'expansion et la croissance à tout crin.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juillet 2021)

Le meilleur de l'humanité :








						Royaume-Uni : un homme condamné après avoir égorgé plusieurs chats
					

L’homme de 54 ans a été condamné à cinq ans et trois mois de prison par la justice britannique. Il était jugé pour la mort de neuf chats.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> A Besançon 33 PV parce qu’elle ne savait pas que c'était des radars à tronçons. Je ne vous met pas l'article de l'Est Républicain il est payant...
> 
> Alors qu'il suffit juste de respecter la limite de vitesse. d'autant que cette voie est dangereuse.


C'est étrange , des infractions datant d’octobre 2020 et de mars 2021 et les pv qui arrivent en Juillet 
Pas aussi rapide qu'avant l'administration


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2021)

Une Américaine inculpée après avoir roulé pendant des mois avec les cadavres de ses neveux dans le coffre


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une Américaine inculpée après avoir roulé pendant des mois avec les cadavres de ses neveux dans le coffre


Que disait Gwen tout à l'heure à ce sujet déjà… Ah oui ! _Tu n'es pas vraiment mort tant que quelqu'un pense à toi._ Une citation extraite de je ne sais plus trop d'où ou de qui. Enfin bon voilà ! Si c'était là, au moment de vider son caddie dans le coffre, un moyen pour elle de les garder en vie du regard. Elle peut plaider la démence la tata et peut-être même passagère. Après tout, ses neveux ne sont là que depuis quelques mois !


----------



## Powerdom (31 Juillet 2021)

Radar tronçon de Besançon. tout de suite la suite


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2021)

Je l'ai toujours dit, l'avenir de la répression routière, c'est les radars tronçon. Les radars fixe ne servent qu'a faire brutalement ralentir ls automobilistes et sont donc du coup encore plus accidentogéne. Et ces chauffards vont non seulement engraisser l'état, mais aussi les avocats maintenant.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est étrange , des infractions datant d’octobre 2020 et de mars 2021 et les pv qui arrivent en Juillet
> Pas aussi rapide qu'avant l'administration





Powerdom a dit:


> Radar tronçon de Besançon. tout de suite la suite


Bah , voila , je trouvais cela étrange


----------



## Jura39 (1 Août 2021)

Une vague de chaleur accélère la fonte des glaces au Groenland
					

Sur le petit aéroport de Nerlerit Inaat, dans le nord-est du Groenland, le mercure a atteint 23,4 degrés jeudi, le plus haut niveau mesuré depuis le début des relevés de la station météo.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une vague de chaleur accélère la fonte des glaces au Groenland
> 
> 
> Sur le petit aéroport de Nerlerit Inaat, dans le nord-est du Groenland, le mercure a atteint 23,4 degrés jeudi, le plus haut niveau mesuré depuis le début des relevés de la station météo.
> ...


Pistache est déjà sur place, en immersion, pour mener l'enquête !


----------



## aCLR (1 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> l'avenir de la répression routière, c'est les radars tronçon


Je dirai plutôt comme Toum'ai l'autre jour dans vroum vroum v2, l'avenir de la répression routière c'est l'électronique embarqué dans les automobiles modernes. Les assurances proposent déjà des appareils de surveillance permettant à leurs assurés de payer le juste prix de leur cotisation grâce aux données embarquées. De là à ce qu'un gouvernement impose aux constructeurs l'implantation d'un boîtier de contrôle dans les autos pour fliquer les conducteurs, il n'y a qu'un pas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Août 2021)

Le fantôme de la Seconde Guerre mondiale menace l’existence


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2021)

une actu spéciale The Big  









						Vendée : leur maison envahie par les chats, elles appellent au secours
					

Un couple de Rives-de-l'Yon a vu son paisible pavillon de campagne progressivement envahi par les chats. Aujourd'hui débordées, elles appellent les autorités à l'aide.




					actu.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> une actu spéciale The Big


Tidju !  

Vais me méfier ... Il y a quelques mois j'en avais 2 ou 3 qui venaient squatter ma terrasse régulièrement et maintenant ils sont 6 (en plus des miens !)... Le problème c'est qu'ils sont tous aussi charmants et gentils les uns que les autres ...


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !
> 
> Vais me méfier ... Il y a quelques mois j'en avais 2 ou 3 qui venaient squatter ma terrasse régulièrement et maintenant ils sont 6 (en plus des miens !)... Le problème c'est qu'ils sont tous aussi charmants et gentils les uns que les autres ...


Il faut les faire castrer et le problème de surpopulation n'apparait pas.

En tout cas, le maire du village n'est pas à son avantage dans cet article.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Août 2021)

*La nouvelle carte d’identité sécurisée entre en vigueur  *


----------



## Jura39 (2 Août 2021)

Un restaurant refuse de servir les personnes vaccinées


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un restaurant refuse de servir les personnes vaccinées



« une preuve de non-vaccination »

Intolérable atteinte à la liberté de se faire vacciner ! 

(mais qu’ils sont cons !)


----------



## Powerdom (3 Août 2021)

Abbeville : un enfant de 11 ans arrêté au volant d'une voiturette, reconduisant son père ivre à leur domicile​


----------



## Powerdom (3 Août 2021)

l'avocate s'envoie en l'air


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Août 2021)

Ouverture d'une quequetterie en France !!!!  ... 

La quequetterie !!!!!!


----------



## patlek (3 Août 2021)

Pour les belges, ils pourront commander bientot une Quequette frites.


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> l'avocate s'envoie en l'air


Normal. Une centrale, c'est une maison close.


----------



## boninmi (3 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouverture d'une quequetterie en France !!!!  ...
> 
> La quequetterie !!!!!!


L'avocate est sûrement cliente.


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouverture d'une quequetterie en France !!!!  ...
> 
> La quequetterie !!!!!!


La sauce, je sais pas , mais le machin sous la sauce n'a pas l'air appétissant sur la photo.
Ça ressemble au genre de gâteau éponge qu'on peut trouver dans les supermarchés.
Quitte à avoir l'air fin avec ça dans la bouche, autant que ça soit bon, non ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Août 2021)

Hé hé, ce biscuit existe pour les deux sexes !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Août 2021)

... Tricherie aux J.O ??? ... 





​


----------



## Powerdom (4 Août 2021)

Rooh j'ai eu du mal mais elle est bonne !!


----------



## Gwen (4 Août 2021)

Ne connaissant rien en sport, je ne comprenais pas non plus, mais je pensais que c'était normal. Quand en fait c'est une simple question de lecture


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2021)

En pleine forme, Donald !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> En pleine forme, Donald !


Effarant l’énergie dépensée par ce type et pour ce type.

Le président des Trolls.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> En pleine forme, Donald !


À sa décharge, il faut bien admettre qu'il a de quoi faire quand on voit qui il a en face de lui : La maire de Boston compare le passeport vaccinal au contrôle des papiers à l'époque de l'esclavage


----------



## loustic (5 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À sa décharge, il faut bien admettre qu'il a de quoi faire quand on voit qui il a en face de lui : La maire de Boston compare le passeport vaccinal au contrôle des papiers à l'époque de l'esclavage


Manquerait plus que le virus soit raciste...


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À sa décharge, il faut bien admettre qu'il a de quoi faire quand on voit qui il a en face de lui : La maire de Boston compare le passeport vaccinal au contrôle des papiers à l'époque de l'esclavage


Je ne veux pas faire de mauvais esprit mais les comparaisons, historiquement parlant, sont-elles mieux – ou moins pire – par chez nous ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Août 2021)

Tout augmente : Virgin Galactic augmente le prix de ses nouveaux billets pour l’espace


----------



## Powerdom (6 Août 2021)

450.000 Dollars pour faire 80 km c'est quand même cher !


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> 450.000 Dollars pour faire 80 km c'est quand même cher !


Il arrive parfois que s'envoyer en l'air coûte un chouïa plus cher...


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tout augmente : Virgin Galactic augmente le prix de ses nouveaux billets pour l’espace


C'est de la pub mensongère , à 80km d'altitude ce n'est pas l'espace. La Ligne de Kármán est à 100km


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tout augmente : Virgin Galactic augmente le prix de ses nouveaux billets pour l’espace


Il faut un Pass Covid ? 

Ce n’est qu’une attraction foraine très onéreuse. Un caprice de riches qui frise l’indécence en ce moment.


----------



## loustic (6 Août 2021)

Le phénoménale dépense d'énergie que cela nécessite ne semble pas gêner les écolos...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2021)

La hêtraie de la Massane, une forêt inexploitée par l'homme classée...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Août 2021)

«Sauver la vache courageuse»


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> «Sauver la vache courageuse»



Cette histoire m’émeut sincèrement pourtant j’ai mangé un steak hier soir et j’en mangerai encore.


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> «Sauver la vache courageuse»


Sauver un taureau pour me donner bonne conscience d'en laisser abattre des milliers, non merci.
Je culpabiliserais d'être carnivore une autre fois.
Et si jamais je culpabilise, je ferais mon possible pour arrêter la viande.


----------



## patlek (8 Août 2021)

ATTENTION!!

8 Aout , journée internationnale du chat!!









						Journée internationale du chat : quelle date ? À quoi ça sert ?
					

Chaque année, une journée internationale met à l’honneur le chat. L’événement vise notamment à sensibiliser le public sur les bienfaits que procure l’animal et les démarches à engager pour en prendre soin et le protéger. Détails.




					lemagduchat.ouest-france.fr


----------



## Gwen (8 Août 2021)

Au feu : 









						Loire-Atlantique : sa voiture prend feu alors qu’il fait le plein à la station-service
					

Lundi 2 août 2021 en fin de journée, un incident s’est produit à la station-service du Super U de Derval (Loire-Atlantique) : un véhicule a pris feu soudainement.




					actu.fr


----------



## Powerdom (11 Août 2021)

Vol de clé USB.

l'article est payant, je fais un scann de l'article papier que je place ci-dessous







c'est quand même incroyable !


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> c'est quand même incroyable !


Tout est incroyable dans cette histoire.
N'avoir qu'une seule version d'un logiciel important
Stocker ce logiciel sur une clef
Et, bien sûr, se faire voleur pour une clef.
Nos concitoyens sont épatants.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2021)

No comment : *Inégalités sexuelles: cette année, les femmes commencent à ...*


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> No comment : *Inégalités sexuelles: cette année, les femmes commencent à ...*




Enfin un post intéressant dans ce thread ; merci!!!...


----------



## Gwen (12 Août 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Enfin un post intéressant dans ce thread ; merci!!!...


Ça manque juste d’illustration.


----------



## boninmi (12 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ça manque juste d’illustration.


Ben si, il y a un très joli dessin. Il t'a pas fait jouir ?


----------



## Neyres (12 Août 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ben si, il y a un très joli dessin. Il t'a pas fait jouir ?



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
C'est malin la touche ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  bug maintenant ....


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2021)

Vosges : trois hommes interpellés la nuit avec 96 kg de myrtilles


----------



## Neyres (12 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vosges : trois hommes interpellés la nuit avec 96 kg de myrtilles


Non ça , ça m'excite pas


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2021)

Non, simplifier l'orthographe du français ne mènerait pas à un nivellement par le bas.





Si tu le dis…


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Non, simplifier l'orthographe du français ne mènerait pas à un nivellement par le bas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe.
Amputer consonne d'un n ne change-t-il pas la sonorité du mot à l'oral ?
De plus, je m'insurge sur chevaus. Je ne vois pas ce que ça change niveau simplification de remplacer le x par un s. Ce qui pêche (tant soit peu que cela pêche) c'est qu'il faut transformer le singulier pour avoir le pluriel de ce mot. Ça n'est pas simple quand tu es gosse de passer de "cheval" à "chevaux", le "x" n'est qu'une cerise sur le gâteau. Si on veut simplifier, alors il faudrait plutôt choisir "chevals". Il n'y a pas de logique.


----------



## Neyres (12 Août 2021)

(Ok je ne suis pas un exemple de rigueur orthographique mais ) ...
Pourquoi ce désire de simplifier l'orthographe ? Trop compliqué pour nos têtes blondes ?


----------



## patlek (12 Août 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> (Ok je ne suis pas un exemple de rigueur orthographique mais ) ...
> Pourquoi ce désire de simplifier l'orthographe ? Trop compliqué pour nos têtes blondes ?


C pour s1plifié

on ora tous vin sur vin en dicté!!

D' ailleurs, vous ne remarquez pas une similitude: Dictée /dictature 
Est vraiment un hasard????


----------



## Neyres (12 Août 2021)

Les !! vont être simplifié aussi ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> C pour s1plifié
> 
> on ora tous vin sur vin en dicté!!
> 
> ...


Un coup, ça va...


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Arrêtez-moi si je me trompe.
> Amputer consonne d'un n ne change-t-il pas la sonorité du mot à l'oral ?
> De plus, je m'insurge sur chevaus. Je ne vois pas ce que ça change niveau simplification de remplacer le x par un s. Ce qui pêche (tant soit peu que cela pêche) c'est qu'il faut transformer le singulier pour avoir le pluriel de ce mot. Ça n'est pas simple quand tu es gosse de passer de "cheval" à "chevaux", le "x" n'est qu'une cerise sur le gâteau. Si on veut simplifier, alors il faudrait plutôt choisir "chevals". Il n'y a pas de logique.



J'avais lu : amputez-moi si je me trompe.
Et là je me suis dis : mais les cochons n'ont pas de trompe, enfin j'crois…


----------



## Powerdom (12 Août 2021)

une infirmière anti vaccin vaccine à l'eau salée


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> une infirmière anti vaccin vaccine à l'eau salée


Voilà le genre de chérie que je licencierais sur le champ. S'en suivrait un dépôt de plainte pour mise en danger volontaire de la vie d'autrui – pas pour la solution saline, c'est sans risque, mais pour les périls encourus par les vaccinées et vaccinés se pensant protégés par la ou les injections. J'ajouterais une charge pour usurpation de fonction, une autre pour pratique contraire au code de la profession, encore une pour malversation intentionnelle et une dernière pour l'empêcher d'exercer toute profession touchant de près ou de loin le domaine de la santé. S'en suivrait une mise en accusation pour tous les faits sus-cités, un jugement expéditif suivi d'un aller-simple pour le centre de rétention le plus éloigné de sa famille et surtout très très en retard sur la qualité de rétention des détenues et détenus recommandée de l'Observatoire International des Prisons.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Voilà le genre de chérie que je licencierais sur le champ. S'en suivrait un dépôt de plainte pour mise en danger volontaire de la vie d'autrui – pas pour la solution saline, c'est sans risque, mais pour les périls encourus par les vaccinées et vaccinés se pensant protégés par la ou les injections. J'ajouterais une charge pour usurpation de fonction, une autre pour pratique contraire au code de la profession, encore une pour malversation intentionnelle et une dernière pour l'empêcher d'exercer toute profession touchant de près ou de loin le domaine de la santé. S'en suivrait une mise en accusation pour tous les faits sus-cités, un jugement expéditif suivi d'un aller-simple pour le centre de rétention le plus éloigné de sa famille et surtout très très en retard sur la qualité de rétention des détenues et détenus recommandée de l'Observatoire International des Prisons.


Tu devrais remplacer le Garde des Sceaux !

... mais va y'avoir du boulot ! ​


----------



## Neyres (12 Août 2021)

Salée la peine ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Août 2021)

Google va aider le fisc français à traquer les piscines non déclarées 

Sortez les bâches !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Salée la peine ...




Pour le sel, ça va. 
J'aurais personnellement rajouté une bonne pincée de poivre, mais sinon, c'est bon.


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2021)

Notez qu'elle aurait un compte macgé, je la bannirais derechef ! :modofacho:
Et hop ! Une adresse mail de plus dans la _BlackBoxList_ à spams. :king:


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Google va aider le fisc français à traquer les piscines non déclarées
> 
> Sortez les bâches !









Et dépêchez-vous avant que les prix flambent ! 

#googleestpartout
#loffreetlademande


----------



## Gwen (13 Août 2021)

La chance sourit aux audacieux.









						Pontivy : ce couple de Fréjus a racheté Le Rohan, un hôtel 3 étoiles, pour 60 000 euros
					

Jamais Laurence et André n'auraient imaginé faire une si belle affaire en achetant Le Rohan, un hôtel trois étoiles situé dans le centre de Pontivy (Morbihan).




					actu.fr


----------



## Powerdom (13 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Google va aider le fisc français à traquer les piscines non déclarées


Pour une entreprise qui a du mal à régler ses impôts en France c'est pas mal !


----------



## boninmi (13 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Google va aider le fisc français à traquer les piscines non déclarées
> 
> Sortez les bâches !


Non, ce n'est pas Google qui va aider le fisc.
C'est le fisc qui va utiliser Google.
Nuance.
Et cette info sent le réchauffé, on en a déjà parlé il y a des mois, peut-être plutôt à propos des taxes foncières, j'ai la flemme de chercher les références.


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2021)

Selon la NOAA, l'agence nationale océanique et atmosphérique américaine, le mois de juillet 2021 a été le plus chaud jamais enregistré sur Terre !

Mais ne vous y trompez pas !

Déjà les gros titres catastrophiques des médias pour nous forcer le clic, on connait par cœur. Ensuite le contenu nous embrouille un petit peu le cerveau avec les explications : _« La température globale à la surface de la planète a été plus élevée de 0,01°C par rapport au précédent mois de juillet le plus chaud, en 2016, qui était alors arrivé à égalité avec les mois de 2019 et 2020 »._ 0,01°C de plus que trois mois de juillet parmi cinq années précédentes, je ne peux pas dire que mon ressenti ait prit un coup de chaud supplémentaire. M'enfin dans mon coin il ne fait jamais bien chaud. Mais le pire dans tout ça vient à la fin de l'article : _Les relevés ont commencé il y a 142 ans._ Ah !? Ça ne veut pas dire qu'un mois de juillet d'avant ce laps de temps n'a pas été plus chaud. C'est juste qu'on ne faisait pas de relevé, hé hé.

Source


----------



## patlek (14 Août 2021)

Pire encore!

il a existé des temps ou le mois de juillet n' existait pas!!!!

(A t'on déja vu une querelle entre mamouth juilletistes; et mamouth aoutiens??)


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2021)

J'ai souvenir de mammouths qui écrasaient les prix toute l'année, hé hé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai souvenir de mammouths qui écrasaient les prix toute l'année, hé hé.


Z'étaient pas un peu roses tes "mammouths" ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Z'étaient pas un peu roses tes "mammouths" ?


Tu dois confondre avec la moumoute rose sur le volant des R12 !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2021)

USA…
_
« Ma femme a de l'ADN de serpent !

ADN transmit à nos enfants !

Que puis-je faire pour qu'ils ne se transforment en monstre ? »_

Answer


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai souvenir de mammouths qui écrasaient les prix toute l'année, hé hé.


J’ai souvenir d’un sketch de Coluche


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> J’ai souvenir d’un sketch de Coluche


.... Mamy écrase les prouts ...  Arf !


----------



## Powerdom (14 Août 2021)

Age moyen de la terrasse : 70 ans


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Age moyen de la terrasse : 70 ans


Dois-je chercher une contrepèterie ?


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Age moyen de la terrasse : 70 ans


Une moyenne d'âge à 55-60 devrait suffire.
Peut-être même moins.
Les mammouth ont commencé à disparaitre en 96. Le moindre mec de 40 balais devrait encore avoir à l'esprit cette enseigne.
Les sketches de Coluche, eux, commencent à se faire rare depuis quoi, 20 ans ?
Je dis ça, je dis rien, c'est pour parler sans rien dire.


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les sketches de Coluche


Sont détournés de leur contexte historique par une bande de cons à tendance nationaliste qui voient dans ses bons mots sur les étrangers une source intarissable d'informations. C'est dire le niveau des gars… (de la à ce qu'il entre au Panthéon si un ou une bas du front accède à la fonction suprême, il n'y a qu'un vent – pardon, un prout)


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2021)

En parlant de bas du front, on en tient des bons ici :









						Inde : une adolescente battue à mort parce qu’elle portait un jean
					

Elle a été assassinée par plusieurs membres de sa famille.




					news.konbini.com


----------



## patlek (15 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> En parlant de bas du front, on en tient des bons ici :


 Bis répétita... 









						Afghanistan : « les talibans ont gagné », reconnaît Ashraf Ghani, le président en fuite
					

Ashraf Ghani a fui le pays et laissé ainsi les mains libres aux talibans, qui ont investi de nombreux quartiers de la capitale ainsi que le palais présidentiel, symbole de leur victoire militaire totale en tout juste dix jours.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Bis répétita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça pue la merde, et pas que pour eux.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2021)

Plus fort que le COVID :




__





						Ce que vous risquez sur le plan neurologique en faisant l’amour
					

Contrairement à l’idée répandue que le sexe est obligatoirement synonyme de plaisir et d’extase, certains cas cliniques attestent de l’existence de complications neurologiques liées au coït ou à l’orgasme. Si celles-ci sont heureusement assez rares, il semble néanmoins que de nombreux cas...



					www.lemonde.fr
				




Bientôt pas crac-crac sans le pass.


----------



## patlek (15 Août 2021)

"Cette patiente a présenté une thrombose de l’artère basilaire, autrement dit une occlusion du tronc artériel formé par la confluence des deux artères vertébrales qui cheminent le long du cou pour rejoindre la tête. Cette complication a entraîné un locked-in syndrome (littéralement, syndrome d’enfermement), la patiente ne pouvant plus communiquer avec son entourage qu’en utilisant des mouvements oculaires verticaux ou des clignements de paupière. Les examens complémentaires devaient montrer l’existence d’un shunt droite-gauche. Là encore, durant la manœuvre de Vasalva, les pressions intra-thoracique et dans l’oreillette droite augmentent. Cette dernière dépasse la pression régnant dans l’oreillette gauche. Il se produit alors un shunt à travers la communication inter-auriculaire, de telle sorte qu’un caillot sanguin veineux peut suivre un trajet anormal et se retrouver dans la circulation artérielle. Il se produit alors une embolie paradoxale, responsable d’un accident vasculaire ischémique cérébral"

Faut juste changer les durites.
vérifier le filtre à air
Nettoyer les bougies.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Août 2021)

Sports mécaniques :









						Marne : un motard pulvérise le record de vitesse sur une départementale
					

Flashé à 257 km/h, ce motard de 44 ans a profité d’une descente sur la D951 pour accélérer. Un excès de vitesse sans précédent, rapporte France 3 Grand Est.




					www.lepoint.fr
				






Le record sera homologué le 28 septembre par l’organisme officiel (tribunal de police). Ni trophée ni champagne. 

Il n’est pas précisé quand le motard pourra s’attaquer au record sur Nationale.


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Août 2021)

"L’homme s’est arrêté de lui-même, sans tenter de résister au contrôle, avant de regagner son domicile en voiture."
Et
"La sentence ne s’est pas fait attendre : permis suspendu, bécane confisquée..."
On a le droit de repartir en voiture quand on vient de se faire suspendre le permis ?
Bizarre, bizarre.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Août 2021)

C’était la Safety Car.


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "L’homme s’est arrêté de lui-même, sans tenter de résister au contrôle, avant de regagner son domicile en voiture."
> Et
> "La sentence ne s’est pas fait attendre : permis suspendu, bécane confisquée..."
> On a le droit de repartir en voiture quand on vient de se faire suspendre le permis ?
> Bizarre, bizarre.


Il a seulement refait à moto un remake de la séquence en Ferrari  du film « association de malfaiteurs »


----------



## Powerdom (16 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> On a le droit de repartir en voiture quand on vient de se faire suspendre le permis ?
> Bizarre, bizarre.


Non, d'ailleurs je doute qu'il y avait une voiture sur une remorque derrière la moto. 
Je suppose plutôt cette version :

Allo Chérie ?
Oui
Je suis avec les gendarmes là, rien de grave. Je testais ma nouvelle rampe de carbu. Elle va bien. Mais tu peux venir me chercher ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Août 2021)

Attention ici grand complice de délinquance routière  
Au début des années 90 un matin sur l'A40 je suis passager d'une Honda 1000 CBR 140 CV.
Le pote qui conduit est à 130 quand on se fait doubler par une Testarossa.
Mon pote prend la mouche et entreprend de dépasser le bolide, je crois avoir vu le compteur à 290 :affraid:, :malalanuque: on passe la caisse puis tout le monde ralenti.
Plus loin au péage de Cluses la Ferrari arrive à côté de nous, le gars baisse sa vitre et dit : pas mal, mais moi j'entends la radio...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Août 2021)

... Après le covid, les canicules, les incendies, les séismes, les cyclones, les inondations et autres catastrophes, "ils" sont là ! ... Il ne manquait plus qu'eux ! 

Les talibans sont à Kaboul ! ​De là à apprendre que ma friterie préférée soit obligée de mettre la clé sous le paillasson, et le chaos sera total ! 

Monde de merde ! ... ... 


​


----------



## aCLR (16 Août 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les talibans sont à Kaboul !


Réveille-moi quand ils entreront à Vesoul…


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2021)

Tout ça à cause du réchauffement climatique...


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2021)

Des physiciens découvrent un nouveau type de tétraquark, le plus ancien à ce jour - Oxtero
					

La famille exotique de particules connues sous le nom de […]




					www.oxtero.com
				




Indépendamment de cette actualité qui nous change du Covid, du réchauffement climatique et des talibans, elle est amusante à deux points de vue.
 - le tetraquark en question est parait-il fabuleux car il se désagrège 10 fois plus lentement que les autres. Soit en un quintilionième de seconde. La notion de durée est donc toute relative.
- D'autant plus que l'article ne précise pas s'il faut comprendre quintilionième en échelle courte ou échelle longue. Dans le premier cas cela correspond à 0,000000000000000001 s, pas beaucoup, dans le second à 0,000000000000000000000000000001 s, soit beaucoup moins que pas beaucoup.

Voila. C'était juste pour parler d'autre chose


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Des physiciens découvrent un nouveau type de tétraquark, le plus ancien à ce jour - Oxtero
> 
> 
> La famille exotique de particules connues sous le nom de […]
> ...


_“Pour le moment, ce n’est pas encore clair”, a déclaré Ivan Polyakov._
Ça me rassure. Un moment j'ai cru que j'étais con.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> - D'autant plus que l'article ne précise pas s'il faut comprendre quintilionième en échelle courte ou échelle longue. Dans le premier cas cela correspond à 0,000000000000000001 s, pas beaucoup, dans le second à 0,000000000000000000000000000001 s, soit beaucoup moins que pas beaucoup.


On est encore loin du temps de Plank...
Dans le Système international d'unités, la valeur recommandée du temps de Planck est : 

tP =5,39 247 (60) × 10 puissance − 44 s.
avec une erreur relative de l'ordre de 10-4.

Le temps de Planck est le plus souvent utilisé comme ordre de grandeur caractérisant des phénomènes encore mal décrits par la physique actuelle ; c'est pourquoi on l'arrondit généralement à 10 puissance−43 s.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Août 2021)

Ivre, il transportait cinq personnes dans une piscine à l’arrière de son pick-up​Voiture ou piscine


----------



## Neyres (17 Août 2021)

> La gendarmerie de l'Hérault a précisé dans la foulée que les cinq "baigneurs" avaient reçu *une contravention pour non-port de la ceinture*.


Je note le professionnalisme des forces de l'ordre ...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2021)

« Opium mental » 









						Les ados chinois chagrinés face aux restrictions sur les jeux vidéo
					

La réglementation interdisait déjà aux mineurs de jouer en ligne la nuit. Une nouvelle restriction s’applique désormais au jeu phare « Honor of Kings ».




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Ça va encore donner des idées à des « progressistes » par chez nous.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2021)

Vers un gouvernement afghan «vraiment inclusif» ? Le Drian espère que les Taliban «ont changé»
					

Jean-Yves Le Drian a exprimé ses attentes concernant l'Afghanistan au regard de l'arrivée au pouvoir des Taliban. Il s'est notamment félicité du fait que le mouvement islamiste soit entré dans des négociations avec les Etats-Unis.




					francais.rt.com


----------



## Neyres (18 Août 2021)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2021)

Il découvre un trésor de 1.2 Millions d'Euro et en perd la quasi totalité


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il découvre un trésor de 1.2 Millions d'Euro et en perd la quasi totalité


Il aurait mieux fait de les mettre dan un coffre à la banque. Pour un Suisse il n’est pas malin.


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2021)

Une actualité pas du tout amusante pour moi, car cette ordure sévissait dans mon village. Justice de merde. J’espère qu’il ne coulera pas des jours paisibles comme le souhaite son avocat.








						Chats mutilés près de Caen : le « tortionnaire » déclaré irresponsable
					

Le cour d'appel de Caen a rendu son arrêt, mercredi 18 août 2021, dans l'affaire dite du « tortionnaire de chats ». L'homme de 53 ans a été déclaré irresponsable pénalement.




					actu.fr


----------



## Neyres (19 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il aurait mieux fait de les mettre dan un coffre à la banque. Pour un Suisse il n’est pas malin.


Comme ce n'est visiblement pas une personne connue, qu'il n'a pas de connaissance au gouvernement, etc etc, la banque lui aurait demandé la provenance des fonds.


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Comme ce n'est visiblement pas une personne connue, qu'il n'a pas de connaissance au gouvernement, etc etc, la banque lui aurait demandé la provenance des fonds.


Dans un coffre, on ne te demandé pas ce que tu mets dedans.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Août 2021)

Tiens, * ce lien*  ne mérite même pas le thread sérieux sur la COVID-19. 
Rien de très décisif sur le front de la maladie, là-dedans. 
Juste l'espoir qu'on dise désormais un peu moins de bêtises à ce sujet... 

Actualité presque amusante, donc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Une actualité pas du tout amusante pour moi, car cette ordure sévissait dans mon village. Justice de merde. J’espère qu’il ne coulera pas des jours paisibles comme le souhaite son avocat.


 ... Comme dirait Dragao ... "Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !" 

La semaine dernière, "Caramel" le chat de ma petite-fille est rentré sérieusement blessé chez lui - Le vétérinaire a confirmé avoir retiré un plomb probablement tiré par une carabine à air comprimé !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Comme ce n'est visiblement pas une personne connue, qu'il n'a pas de connaissance au gouvernement, etc etc, la banque lui aurait demandé la provenance des fonds.


C'est rarement demandé en Suisse , cela dépend aussi de la banque


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2021)

Spécial dédicace à Zebig



			https://www.ouest-france.fr/grand-est/strasbourg-67000/strasbourg-un-chaton-permet-de-sauver-son-maitre-victime-d-un-malaise-7388160


----------



## Powerdom (19 Août 2021)

donc les voisines étaient inquiète de voir le chat tout seul mais pas de ne plus voir le voisin...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Spécial dédicace à Zebig
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/grand-est/strasbourg-67000/strasbourg-un-chaton-permet-de-sauver-son-maitre-victime-d-un-malaise-7388160


Que le chaton se soit trouvé là au bon moment est un geste du destin !  

Perso, je reste convaincu que mes poilus m'ont sauvé la mise en me patounant consciencieusement et énergiquement, lorsqu'en 2019 je suis resté au sol, la nuit, pendant près de 8 heures (baisse de tension drastique suite à la prise d'un médoc mal assimilé par l'organisme et qui m'a coûté 1 mois d'hôpital avec dialyse et tout et tout !!!)

Quand je leur ai raconté ça, les médecins se sont fichus de ma gueule, mais l'important c'est que moi, j'en sois convaincu !  ...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2021)

Afghanistan: entre exécutions publiques et listes de citoyens à traquer, les talibans tombent le masque
					

En dépit de leurs promesses, les talibans intensifient leurs recherches des journalistes et des personnes ayant travaillé pour les États-Unis ou pour l'Otan. Les incidents se multiplient.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Comment on dit "inclusif" en afghan ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2021)

Afghanistan: des appareils biométriques américains saisis par les talibans
					

Les informations décryptées pourraient être utilisées lors d’opérations de représailles.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Oh ! Oh ! Oh !


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Août 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Afghanistan: entre exécutions publiques et listes de citoyens à traquer, les talibans tombent le masque
> 
> 
> En dépit de leurs promesses, les talibans intensifient leurs recherches des journalistes et des personnes ayant travaillé pour les États-Unis ou pour l'Otan. Les incidents se multiplient.
> ...





Moonwalker a dit:


> Afghanistan: des appareils biométriques américains saisis par les talibans
> 
> 
> Les informations décryptées pourraient être utilisées lors d’opérations de représailles.
> ...


Qu'est-ce que j'avais dit déjà ?
Ah oui, ça pue du cul.
Désolé, hein, mais je suis tellement atterré par la situation qu'il n'y vraiment que ça qui me vient à l'esprit.


----------



## patlek (25 Août 2021)

Héééé bbééé.... 









						Isère: un homme de 81 ans gravement blessé par un coup de couteau
					

Un homme a été blessé à l'abdomen par un coup de couteau en Isère par deux individus. Les suspects ont été interpellés.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## Powerdom (25 Août 2021)

Après une dispute avec le pilote il saute de l'avion en plein vol !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2021)

le monde entier règle son iphone sur la localisation France


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> le monde entier règle son iphone sur la localisation France


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Août 2021)

Le bébé en couverture de « Nevermind » de Nirvana, devenu trentenaire, porte plainte contre le groupe
					

Trente ans après la sortie du CD, Spencer Elden dénonce de la « pornographie infantile » après être apparu nu, âgé de quatre mois, sur la pochette de l’album.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

J'ai vu ça sur mon mur FB hier. 

Ce qui me console, c'est que sa plainte ne devrait pas aboutir !  

Mais fallait oser…


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> sa plainte ne devrait pas aboutir !


Pas sûr. Et puis qu'il n'aie rien touché sur la photo, vu la célébrité de cette dernière, je trouve normal qu'il réclame.


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

Des histoires comme ça il en existe des milliers… Ses parents ont touché quelques dollars pour le shooting. Ce qu'il réclame aujourd'hui ne tient pas la route… Après on peut comprendre qu'il ait mal vécu de grandir en se sachant vu dans son plus simple appareil par le monde entier mais c'est à ses parents qu'il devrait faire un procès.


----------



## Neyres (26 Août 2021)

Cette couverture semble prémonitoire pour lui, comme sur la photo de l'album , il nage vers le billet ... 30 ans plus tard.


----------



## Romuald (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> sa plainte ne devrait pas aboutir


Effectivement : 
_*Dans le passé, il avait accepté de produire la même pose dans une piscine*_


----------



## Powerdom (26 Août 2021)

Ah ben oui ça change tout !


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Effectivement :
> _*Dans le passé, il avait accepté de produire la même pose dans une piscine*_


Et surtout…
Qui écoute encore Nirvana aujourd'hui ?!


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Et surtout…
> Qui écoute encore Nirvana aujourd'hui ?!
> 
> 
> ...


Ma fille.
On croit rêver.
Et aussi pas mal de trucs des années 80.
Les plus pourris, bien entendu.
Alors, à choisir, hein...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ma fille.
> On croit rêver.
> Et aussi pas mal de trucs des années 80.
> Les plus pourris, bien entendu.
> Alors, à choisir, hein...


« Tout ça c’est le conflit des générations » Jacques Brel - Les bombons 67


----------



## aCLR (27 Août 2021)

Justement parlons-en ! Le conflit des générations… C'est bien là qu'est le problème psychologique du bébé nageur. Le type est en conflit avec toutes les générations, la sienne comprise. Et pour ce préjudice qui tombe à pic, si la fille de lamainfroide écoute Nirvana, des miriades de jeunes filles à travers le monde écoutent et surtout VOIENT son sexe sur la pochette. Et ça le reprend ! (pas moi langue de vipère, l'autre gus qui veut une valise de dollars on oubliant que par le passé, il s'était volontairement mis en scène pour une poignée de dollars)


----------



## Gwen (27 Août 2021)

C’est filmé, mais pas sur YouTube.









						Bayeux : excédé, un transporteur filme entièrement une voiture garée sur une place de livraison
					

Rue Saint-Malo, à Bayeux (Calvados), un transporteur, agacé par une conductrice garée sur sa place de livraison, a entièrement enveloppé sa voiture de film plastique.




					actu.fr


----------



## Powerdom (27 Août 2021)

Des nouvelles des cigognes de Sarralbe.
Malheureusement l'une d'elle (Lorraine) est morte après une électrocution.

quand à Noé, (son frère) il a fait du chemin :


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Août 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> ... VOIENT son sexe ...


Disons franchement : une quéquette.
Et c'est peut-être là, finalement, que se trouve le nœud du problème.


----------



## aCLR (28 Août 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> le nœud du problème.


----------



## Gwen (28 Août 2021)

Pour ceux ayant Facebook : Un vol tout récent de camion, appartenant à un chouette et beau projet : Gazopago (en gros il a crée un systeme de dalles au plafond pour les services pédiatriques hospitaliers). Partager cet appel à l'aide, le vol a eu lieu à Bracquemont, en Haute-Normandie.. Si vous êtes du coin ouvrez l'oeil, on ne sait jamais : 
https://www.facebook.com/patrick.gobour/posts/10219648493387753


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2021)

Il pirate un distributeur de billets avec son smartphone


----------



## patlek (30 Août 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il pirate un distributeur de billets avec son smartphone



RRRHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Il me faut cette application!!!!!


----------



## Neyres (30 Août 2021)

patlek a dit:


> RRRHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> Il me faut cette application!!!!!


Il va faire une conférence bientôt et c'est sous Android 
Mais ça fonctionne qu'avec un type de distributeur


----------



## patlek (30 Août 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> Mais ça fonctionne qu'avec un type de distributeur



C' est le version 1.... 



Neyres a dit:


> et c'est sous Android



Heeuuu... j' ai fait une infidélité a apple .. j' ai pas l' apple spirit total

*J' ai Android...*


----------



## boninmi (31 Août 2021)

Geronimo


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2021)

*Risque de listériose : rappel massif de jambon de la marque Herta*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Août 2021)

Chine : les mineurs limités à 3 heures de jeu en ligne par semaine La Chine accentue une série de mesures déjà existantes afin de lutter contre l’addiction aux jeux vidéo en ligne et ses conséquences sur les plus jeunes.


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Août 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Chine : les mineurs limités à 3 heures de jeu en ligne par semaine La Chine accentue une série de mesures déjà existantes afin de lutter contre l’addiction aux jeux vidéo en ligne et ses conséquences sur les plus jeunes.



Du grand n'importe quoi. Il n'y a pas de quoi applaudir, loin de là. Tout ce que fait le régime Chinois a des motivations très spécieuses.

Concernant la myopie, il n'y a aucune étude sérieuse qui corrobore cela. C'est du domaine de la légende urbaine mais comme elle est relayée par Xi Jinping lui-même c'est force de vérité révélée.

La vérité est que le régime combat tout ce qui peut entraver l'éducation "socialiste" de la masse.

Nota : je l'avais déjà évoqué il y a quelques jours :


Moonwalker a dit:


> « Opium mental »
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Du grand n'importe quoi. Il n'y a pas de quoi applaudir, loin de là. Tout ce que fait le régime Chinois a des motivations très spécieuses.
> Concernant la myopie, il n'y a aucune étude sérieuse qui corrobore cela. C'est du domaine de la légende urbaine mais comme elle est relayée par Xi Jinping lui-même c'est force de vérité révélée.


Désolé, mais une "légende urbaine" qui existait bien avant que Xi Jinping aborde ce problème : il y a environ deux mois, au sujet du travail devant un écran et de ses inconvénients (télétravail), un ophtalmologiste donnait le conseil suivant "appliquer la règle des 3x20 en s'arrêtant toutes les vingt minutes, puis de regarder durant vingt secondes à vingt mètres".
Ceci afin d'obliger l'œil à un gymnastique pour modifier la mise au point qui reste fixe devant un écran. (E1)

Sur la même radio, un mois auparavant, un pédiatre expliquait, au sujet de l'addiction des jeunes enfants aux écrans, qu'il fallait les faire sortir à l'extérieur régulièrement afin que l'enfant regarde au loin (mêmes causes, mêmes effets).

Pas besoin d'un dictateur communiste : il suffit de consulter un médecin bien de chez nous !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Septembre 2021)

Les médecins sont des cons comme les autres même si leurs diplômes en font des cons dangereux.

Je parle d'études, pas de conseils limite vaudou.

Si tu avais suivi les liens que j'ai mis, tu aurais pu lire ça :









						Comment prévenir la myopie chez les jeunes
					

Un quart des 16-24 ans sont myopes, un chiffre qui augmente. En cause, le temps passé devant les écrans et le manque  d'exposition à la lumière naturelle.




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Il y a une possible corrélation entre le manque d'exposition à la lumière naturelle et la myopie pas entre le jeu vidéo et la myopie. Si tu restes dedans à faire du tricot c'est pareil.

Bonus :









						Les écrans rendent-ils myope?
					

Nous passons de plus en plus de temps devant nos écrans. Mais ce mode de fonctionnement, est-il vraiment nocif pour nos yeux?




					blogs.letemps.ch
				




Je vois sur le net beaucoup d'affirmations péremptoires (souvent via la même source) mais peu ou pas de preuve de ce qui est avancé (écran=myopie).


----------



## boninmi (1 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les médecins sont des cons comme les autres


Ah, les points de vue nuancés de @Moonwalker 
Ah, oui, toute le nuance est dans le "comme les autres"


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il y a une possible corrélation entre le manque d'exposition à la lumière naturelle et la myopie pas entre le jeu vidéo et la myopie.


C'est ce qui est avancé dans cette étude chinoise.


boninmi a dit:


> le "comme les autres"


Le « comme pas lui » plutôt !


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2021)

*Les gars, c'est le troisième message imagé que je déplace en 24 heures. Il y a un sujet pour les partages d'illustrations dénuées de liens informatifs. Vous seriez donc bien aimables de poster vos bidonneries griffonnées dans le sujet réservé à cet effet. Merci ^^*


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les médecins sont des cons comme les autres même si leurs diplômes en font des cons dangereux.
> 
> (...)




Tu m'as l'air assez diplômé aussi...  
Et pourtant, tu peux également te tromper comme tout le monde !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2021)

Finistère : un couple découvre un incroyable trésor en restaurant sa maison


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2021)

Des parents condamnés pour avoir jetés la collection de porno de leur fils


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2021)

Jeux paralympiques : l'émouvante demande en mariage d'un guide à son athlète sur la piste d'athlétisme


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2021)

La chasse à la marmotte bientôt interdite en France ?


----------



## patlek (2 Septembre 2021)

Les copains a Zebig intrique les scientifiques!!









						La marche des tardigrades intrigue les scientifiques
					

Les tardigrades sont d’étranges petites créatures. Ils font des tas de choses étonnantes. Ce n’est plus un scoop. Et parmi ces choses, l’une pourrait nous sembler banale : la marche. Pourtant,...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## Neyres (2 Septembre 2021)

A vos claviers ! 

La poste Suisse "offre" son code source pour 250'000 francs Suisse


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2021)

Écosse…



Après, _notre whisky vous réchauffe le corps !_








Découvrez… L'énergie de vos corps alimentera les night-clubs !


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La chasse à la marmotte bientôt interdite en France ?


Dis-moi pas que c'est pas vrai.
Y a des salopards qui tuent les marmottes ?
Mais oui que faut interdire la chasse à la marmotte.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Septembre 2021)

Au boulot, les feignasses : En 2021, les Françaises restent les Européennes les moins satisfaites sexuellement  

C'était vraiment mieux avant !


----------



## Neyres (3 Septembre 2021)

ça a un rapport avec l'actu des marmottes ?


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Septembre 2021)

Neyres a dit:


> ça a un rapport avec l'actu des marmottes ?


Et qui c'est qui va emballer le chocolat ?


----------



## Neyres (3 Septembre 2021)

Les françaises insatisfaites  
Il parait que ça calme le chocolat


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Septembre 2021)

Si tu as besoin d'aide je suis prêt à rendre service


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Septembre 2021)

la situation et sous contrôle


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> meme lors d'un refus


J'en conclu que tu as donc parfois des offres positives


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2021)

Va falloir qu'on sorte nos armes de séduction massive.

"Alors poulette, on se promène???"


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> J'en conclu que tu as donc parfois des offres positives


Des retours positifs ! L'offre c'est lui…


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2021)

Sinon, j' ai la version islamiste de la drague.

"Tu sais qu' avec une burqa, tu pourrais etre trés jolie"


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Des retours positifs ! L'offre c'est lui…


Oui en effet je me suis mal exprimé !
Je voulais dire "retours" positifs.


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2021)

Whhoooaaaa... le tombeur!


----------



## patlek (3 Septembre 2021)

Et fille qui rit, fille a moitié au lit, le problème après étant de trainer les 50 % manquant, de force jusqu'au lit.


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Pour les autres techniques et j'en connais plein c'est payant bande de nazes !!!


Marre des gisquettes sur papier glacé ! Tu souhaites vendanger dans le vif !
LouisCypher siphonne ton compte et là… Bonjour la vie d'ange. Cupidon !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> j'adore ton côté canaille


Moi, c'était mon côté mystérieux, ça marche bien aussi...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Au boulot, les feignasses : En 2021, les Françaises restent les Européennes les moins satisfaites sexuellement
> 
> C'était vraiment mieux avant !



Les Françaises sont toujours insatisfaites, c’est un principe atavique.  C’est d’ailleurs à cela qu’on les distingue de la chieuse bas de gamme type U.S.

Du coup, comme le mâle Français est sur-entraîné à satisfaire sa moitié sans aucun réel espoir de résultat, il est très apprécié à l’étranger.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Septembre 2021)

Moi, je n'ai plus de techniques spéciales...  à part une liste à jour de  gérontophiles !!!!


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Je sais m'faire vieux... ^^


Tu as pas la pilule bleue ?


----------



## boninmi (3 Septembre 2021)

Ouais ... bizarre qu'il y ait si peu de nanas inscrites sur ce forum


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ouais ... bizarre qu'il y ait si peu de nanas inscrites sur ce forum



Tu es en retard, papy ! 

*La récréation touche à sa fin ^^*

(il vous reste un petit quart d'heure)**


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ouais ... bizarre qu'il y ait si peu de nanas inscrites sur ce forum


Elles n’ont pas le temps de venir ici. Y’a que des glandeurs.


----------



## Neyres (3 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> *Secouez* vous les jeunes, vous voyez pas qu'elles sont désespérées !!!


C'est là le noeud du problème


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Septembre 2021)

C’est bien une histoire de noeud


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2021)

*(j'ai sup' les échanges dépassant de la limite fixée… les retardataires n'avaient qu'à se réveiller plus tôt ! On ne va pas passer la nuit là-dessus)*

Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale ^^ :bisous:


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> *On ne va pas passer la nuit là-dessus)*
> 
> Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale ^^ :bisous:


Ben... justement, la nuit au clair de lune, c'est plus sympa !


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2021)

Cunnard ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







(je te laisse ce dernier mot pour la simple et bonne raison que tu avais piqué cet article dans le figaro de Madame, mais ne vous y trompez pas les autres, il n'y a pas d'autres fleurs au bout de mon fusil ^^)


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2021)

Tiens, tiens...

*Quand la censure s’invite dans les publications scientifiques sur le climat*


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tiens, tiens...
> 
> *Quand la censure s’invite dans les publications scientifiques sur le climat*


Rien d'étonnant, cette histoire de climat est depuis longtemps passée du domaine de la science à celui de la religion. Gare à celui qui remet ses dogmes en cause !


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tiens, tiens...
> 
> *Quand la censure s’invite dans les publications scientifiques sur le climat*


C'est bien beau de crier à la censure, mais en plus d'un lien vers l'article en cause l'auteur de la diatribe aurait pu, par honnêteté intellectuelle ou simplement permettre au lecteur d'avoir une idée du pourquoi du retrait, fournir un lien vers celui de l'éditeur de HGSS expliquant ce qui a motivé le-dit retrait.
C'est par ici : https://www.history-of-geo-and-spac...-1_Copernicus-statement-on-review-process.pdf.

Je résume :

8 relecteurs dont 4 suggérés par l'auteur de l'article
4 ayant soumis un rapport, sur ces 4
1 suggéré par l'auteur
3 n'ayant que peu ou pas publié d'article en relation avec le climat, l'analyse des carottes de glace ou les sciences de l'atmosphere
Tous notoirement connus pour avoir des liens avec une industrie d'accord avec les conclusions de l'article.
Tous ont accepté en deux jours de relire l'article, dont un qui a posté son compte-rendu le jour même, les trois autres entre 4 et 8 jours
3 ont suggéré des corrections techniques, 1 une révision majeure.

Résultat, je cite : _Some of the points raised above are in direct violation of COPE’s conflict of interest policy and editorial practices._

Après je vous laisse conclure ce que vous voulez.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)

Il vole une voiture mais il n'a pas les clés !


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2021)

Intelligence artificielle, mais connerie bien réelle :









						Des personnes noires confondues avec des singes par un algorithme de Facebook
					

L’entreprise présente ses excuses et évoque une « erreur inacceptable » due à un système d’intelligence artificielle.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)

Un geste commercial de la SNCF


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)

Un Américain introduit six haricots dans son penis


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un Américain *instruit* six haricots dans son penis


Un sacré éducateur, le mec !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)

Elle écrit "Maderna" sur son faux certificat de vaccination


----------



## Jura39 (4 Septembre 2021)

Un enfant australien a cru que la canette de bière qu’il a trouvée dans le frigo familial était un lait chocolaté


----------



## Gwen (4 Septembre 2021)

Dans le même genre d’absurdité judiciaire graveleuse :









						Condamné pour une éjaculation faciale
					

Un homme a été condamné pour avoir joui sur sa copine alors qu’elle avait exprimé son refus de cette pratique quelques semaines avant.



					test.lessentiel.lu


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un Américain introduit six haricots dans son penis


Quel bon pour la science !

Un record à battre.



gwen a dit:


> Dans le même genre d’absurdité judiciaire graveleuse :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils faut les mettre en contact. On aura bientôt la plainte pour éjaculation de haricots en sauce dans la tronche.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2021)

Baleine...

... marche : Une espèce préhistorique de baleine à quatre pattes découverte en Égypte L’« amphibious Phiomicetus anubis », dont ce fossile date de 43 millions d’années, mesurait 3 mètres pour près de 600 kilos, et était doté d’une mâchoire féroce.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quel bon pour la science !


Pour ceux qui ignoraient que l’urètre est une zone érogène, oui !
Après on a vu mieux pour la mise en pratique mais bon…


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2021)

Dragons de Komodo, requins, raies... La «liste rouge» des espèces menacées d'extinction mise à jour

Cool : je n'en fais pas partie !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2021)

Restez chez vous :  Bordeaux: la préfecture interdit une manifestation cyclonudiste


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Restez chez vous :  Bordeaux: la préfecture interdit une manifestation cyclonudiste


Et bien sûr, c’est une « préfète » que ça dérange.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et bien sûr, c’est une « préfète » que ça dérange.


Elle doit éteindre la lumière avant de s'envoyer en l'air...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2021)

Une baleine s'amuse avec un Paddle


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une baleine s'amuse avec un Paddle


Si j'avais été sur le paddle, avant que de m'extasier sur la beauté de la nature, je pense que je me serais surtout attaché à ne pas me chier dessus de peur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2021)

Au moins là, on a battu les français !!!!!  ... 

Championnat d'Europe de coupe mulet !!!​


----------



## Powerdom (6 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Dans le même genre d’absurdité judiciaire graveleuse :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloqué à 69 commentaires. Ils l'ont fait exprès non ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Au moins là, on a battu les français !!!!!


Je cite une partie de l'article :

“D'autres Belges avaient fait le déplacement. A l'image d'Hubert, alias thebiglebowski, chaussettes aux couleurs du drapeau belge, cheveux blonds et mulet parfaitement peigné en arrière. "Je suis venu de Mouscron avec cinq amis. Ça fait un an et demi qu'on a tous une coupe mulet. C'est vraiment un état d'esprit, celui de l'autodérision. Finalement, ça ressemble à l'état d’esprit belge. Je le retrouve ici. Il y a de la musique, on boit des bières et on ne se prend pas au sérieux", s'enthousiasme-t-il.“


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je cite une partie de l'article :
> 
> “D'autres Belges avaient fait le déplacement. A l'image d'Hubert, alias thebiglebowski, chaussettes aux couleurs du drapeau belge, cheveux blonds et mulet parfaitement peigné en arrière. "Je suis venu de Mouscron avec cinq amis. Ça fait un an et demi qu'on a tous une coupe mulet. C'est vraiment un état d'esprit, celui de l'autodérision. Finalement, ça ressemble à l'état d’esprit belge. Je le retrouve ici. Il y a de la musique, on boit des bières et on ne se prend pas au sérieux", s'enthousiasme-t-il.“


 ... Ils sont bien connus dans la région ! ... Une bande de super-sympas, amateurs de frites et de bière qui se fichent royalement (normal pour des belges) du regard des autres !


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ils sont bien connus dans la région ! ... Une bande de super-sympas, amateurs de frites et de bière qui se fichent royalement (normal pour des belges) du regard des autres !


Regarde et écoute ça...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Au moins là, on a battu les français !!!!!  ...
> 
> Championnat d'Europe de coupe mulet !!!​


Je pourrais dire que je suis contre par principe esthétique mais c’est surtout parce qu’il faut avoir des cheveux sur le dessus et que je n’en ai plus beaucoup.


----------



## boninmi (6 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je pourrais dire que je suis contre par principe esthétique mais c’est surtout parce qu’il faut avoir des cheveux sur le dessus et que je n’en ai plus beaucoup.


Pareil  
Du coup ça devient la coupe tête rasée


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2021)

Il perd son chat en Italie , il le retrouve en Suisse 4 ans plus tard


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2021)

Man requires surgery after swallowing working phone
					

According to reports, a 33-year-old unidentified man from Pristina, Kosovo, swallowed what looks like an L8star BM90. Several sites have reported that this is an actual Nokia...




					www.techspot.com
				




Je traduit pour les non-anglicistes : le mec a avalé un téléphone et il a fallu l’opérer pour le lui retirer.

De sacrées bonnes machines ces vieux Nokia.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il perd son chat en Italie , il le retrouve en Suisse 4 ans plus tard


Ben après 4 ans de vacances en Italie, le chat a été retrouvé dans un tunnel en Suisse. Il avait donc décidé de reprendre la route des Vosges et rentrer chez lui. Pas de quoi fouetter un chat cette histoire !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Septembre 2021)

Canada : des livres Tintin et Astérix détruits car jugés néfastes aux autochtones


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Canada : des livres Tintin et Astérix détruits car jugés néfastes aux autochtones



En V.O. c’est encore plus savoureux :








						Des écoles détruisent 5000 livres jugés néfastes aux Autochtones, dont Tintin et Astérix
					

Ils ont été jetés, certains brûlés, par un conseil scolaire de l’Ontario. Consternation chez les auteurs.



					ici.radio-canada.ca


----------



## boninmi (7 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Canada : des livres Tintin et Astérix détruits car jugés néfastes aux autochtones


Détruire les livres, c'est un bon moyen de ne pouvoir jamais expliquer en quoi éventuellement ils ont des aspects critiquables.


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2021)

Ayé, la campagne préidentielle est bien partie, ça va voler haut :








						Règlement de compte à distance entre Sandrine Rousseau et Gérald Darmanin
					

Après que la candidate à la primaire écologiste a jugé la nomination de Gérald Darmanin à l'Intérieur comme une «humiliation», le ministre lui a répondu. Il menace de révéler certains échanges privés dans lesquels elle lui aurait réclamé un poste.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ayé, la campagne préidentielle est bien partie, ça va voler haut :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cette Rousseau est une dangereuse illuminée mais Darmarin est lui-même un individu assez abject. Certes, la "justice" l'a épargné jusqu'ici (elle est douce aux macroniens) mais il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il a monnayé sa prétendue influence politique contre des faveurs sexuelles. C'est avéré et il ne l'a pas nié. Ce n'est pas tant une question de "viol" que de stature morale. C'est un des plus indignes ministres de l'intérieur depuis Malvy et Pucheux.


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Malvy et Pucheux


Fichtre, on ne peut pas dire que tu fasses dans la nuance .


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Fichtre, on ne peut pas dire que tu fasses dans la nuance .


Trop dur pour eux ? Il est vrai qu'ils ont payé le prix de leurs forfaitures et de leurs trahisons mais Dammarin n'est pas sorti d'affaire, contrairement à ce qu'il essaye de faire croire.

Qu'un type comme ce Dammarin soit ministre, ministre de l'intérieur qui plus est, c'est signe que tout est pourri au sommet de l'État. Tu m'imagines ministre de De Gaulle ? De Pompidou ? De Giscard ou de Mitterrand ? Tu crois qu'ils auraient supporté de s'asseoir tous les mercredi à la même table que ce petit chef de bureau libidineux ?


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu *m*'imagines ministre de De Gaulle ? De Pompidou ? De Giscard ou de Mitterrand ?


Plus je te lit, plus je découvre que tu es vieux.
Hier presque pas de cheveux, aujourd’hui, un possible membre du gouvernement De Gaulle !

Mais qui es-tu Moonwalker ?
De Gaulle parlait-il manga ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Trop dur pour eux ? Il est vrai qu'ils ont payé le prix de leurs forfaitures et de leurs trahisons mais Dammarin n'est pas sorti d'affaire, contrairement à ce qu'il essaye de faire croire.
> 
> Qu'un type comme ce Dammarin soit ministre, ministre de l'intérieur qui plus est, c'est signe que tout est pourri au sommet de l'État. Tu m'imagines ministre de De Gaulle ? De Pompidou ? De Giscard ou de Mitterrand ? Tu crois qu'ils auraient supporté de s'asseoir tous les mercredi à la même table que ce petit chef de bureau libidineux ?


Giscard a bien voulu s'asseoir à la table de Papon, dont les actions ont été autrement plus graves que de monnayer des faveurs sexuelles, et de Gaule l'a fait commandeur de la LH. Et ne parlons pas de Pasqua, qui n'est passé au travers des gouttes que grâce à ses dossiers et ses réseaux.
La politique n'a jamais eu les mains propres, et tu peux penser ce que tu veux du gouvernement actuel, il n'est ni meilleur ni pire que les autres de ce point de vue.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Plus je te lit, plus je découvre que tu es vieux.
> Hier presque pas de cheveux, aujourd’hui, un possible membre du gouvernement De Gaulle !
> 
> Mais qui es-tu Moonwalker ?
> De Gaulle parlait-il manga ?



Je perdais déjà mes cheveux à 23 ans et j'avais des cheveux gris à 18 (une belle mèche derrière le crâne), je les portaient longs et libres (plus style 70' que hardrock 80'). Ma copine de l'époque adorait mes boucles naturelles... Je ressemblais aux Saint-Jean Baptiste de Léonard qu'on peut voir au Louvre (la musculation en moins).

De Gaulle s'intéressait à tout. La popularité de l'animation japonaise en France n'aurait pas manqué de piquer sa curiosité.





Romuald a dit:


> Giscard a bien voulu s'asseoir à la table de Papon, dont les actions ont été autrement plus graves que de monnayer des faveurs sexuelles, et de Gaule l'a fait commandeur de la LH. Et ne parlons pas de Pasqua, qui n'est passé au travers des gouttes que grâce à ses dossiers et ses réseaux.
> La politique n'a jamais eu les mains propres, et tu peux penser ce que tu veux du gouvernement actuel, il n'est ni meilleur ni pire que les autres de ce point de vue.


C'était politique. Darmanin c'est simplement scabreux, obscène et en total porte-à-faux avec la politique de promotion du respect naturel dues aux femmes que ce même gouvernement entend prétendument défendre. Qu'est-ce que Schiappa secrétaire d'État sous l'autorité de Darmanin si ce n'est un foutage de gueule permanent ?

Et puis l'affaire "Papon" n'a surgis qu'en 1981 (article du Canard) et même alors ça n'a pas fait beaucoup de remous. Rappelons que son rôle à Bordeaux était secrétaire général de la préfecture à partir du 1er juin 1942. Il n'y a pas défini la politique de répression des juifs ni celle de leur déportation vers Drancy qui sont entérieures à sa prise de fonction. Il avait un chef, le préfet de Gironde, préfet de Région, qui a assumé à la libération l'entière responsabilité des actes commis sous sa direction. Bordeaux n'était pas en zone "libre" sous contrôle de Vichy mais en zone "occupée" sous autorité militaire et policière allemande, il faut aussi le rappeler. De plus, Papon était également un résistant actif. Cela n'a jamais pu être contesté. Ce fut un grand serviteur de l'État, quoique les gauchistes aient raconté. Le problème avec Papon c'est qu'aux accusations légitimes sur ses actes pendant l'occupation se sont très tôt adjointes des accusations politiques qui ont embrouillé toute l'affaire et lui a donné un dimension qu'elle ne devrait pas avoir. Certains voulaient juger le ministre de Giscard (la droite) et le préfet de police de Paris (le flic de De Gaulle). Mais non, n'était en cause que le secrétaire général de la préfecture de Gironde de juin 1942 à 1944.

L'ampleur de sa compromission dans la déportation ne fut vraiment connue que dans les années 80. Il avait alors demandé à être jugé par un jury d'honneur de résistants. Le verdict de ses frères d'armes fut sans appel : il aurait du démissionner pour ne pas organiser les arrestations et les déportations. Le reste ne procède que de son obstination à nier cette évidence, cette faute devenue un crime par la volonté des Allemands.

Pour moi, le procès Papon ne fut exemplaire que de la façon dont les années 90 abordaient "ce passé qui ne passe pas" (Rousso). Un procès Bousquet aurait été beaucoup plus (trop ?) parlant de la collaboration assassine de Vichy avec l'occupant.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Septembre 2021)

Un médecin retire un téléphone de l'estomac d'un détenu


----------



## flotow (8 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un médecin retire un téléphone de l'estomac d'un détenu


Tu as réagi au message de moon, avant de le reposter


----------



## Romuald (8 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Darmanin c'est simplement scabreux


C'est bien pour ça que je te trouve peu nuancé quand tu le compares à Malvy et Pucheux.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je te trouve peu nuancé quand tu le compares à Malvy et Pucheux.


Peyroutoux ce n'est pas mal non plus dans l'infamie. J'avais oublié le gendre. Comme quoi, qui se ressemble...

On compare ce qu'on veut, quoiqu'en disent les esprits étroits. Et de fait, je compare surtout la situation au ministère de l'intérieur où on est rarement tombé aussi bas. Je n'ai même pas dit qu'il était pire qu'eux, simplement qu'il faut remonter loin pour trouver titulaires  indignes, pas mauvais, des mauvais on en a vu des charrettes passer au fil des gouvernements, indignes, sans dignité.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2021)

Revenons à des choses plus amusantes... ou pas.









						Microsoft Office zero-day vulnerability that allows remote code execution is being actively exploited
					

Expmon, one of several security firms that reported the zero-day exploit, told BleepingComputer the attack method is 100-percent reliable making it very dangerous. Once a user opens...




					www.techspot.com
				




Faille 0 day dans Microsoft Office... 

via l'ActiveX


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2021)

On a tous pensé aux autodafés nazis avec cette information venue du Canada concernant les livres détruits. J'ai aussi pensé à Savanarole, ce moine Florentin qui au XVe siècle déclencha une révolution à Florence qui en chassa les Médicis et entrepris de brûler les œuvres d'art jugées païennes. Quand les Florentins n'eurent plus grand chose pour alimenter leurs bûchers, ils brûlèrent le moine.

Voici donc des nouvelles de Savanarole version coureuses des bois :









						Livres détruits : la « gardienne du savoir » n’est pas Autochtone
					

Suzy Kies n'a pas d'ancêtre autochtone sur au moins sept générations.



					ici.radio-canada.ca
				






Ça n'aura pas fait long feu.


Par ailleurs, ces histoire d'autochtones, cela m'a l'air d'un joyeux micmac.









						Remise en doute des origines d'une militante autochtone; des chefs dénoncent
					

Elle se présente comme une Autochtone aux médias, a travaillé pour diverses organisations autochtones, a même obtenu une bourse universitaire réservée exclusivement aux étudiants des Premières Nations et Inuit. Or, Alexandra Lorange n’aurait pas de racines autochtones, selon deux généalogistes...



					ici.radio-canada.ca


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On a tous pensé aux autodafés nazis avec cette information venue du Canada concernant les livres détruits.


Il faut rester lucide, ces malfaisants ont leurs défenseurs dans notre beau pays : 





​"_s'égare dans la dénonciation de la cancel culture_" 

joli, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

Emploi. Gagnez-vous plus ou moins que le salaire idéal pour être heureux ?
					

Plusieurs études ont pour objet la question de la rémunération idéale. On vous dévoile la fourchette qui serait synonyme du bonheur.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2021)

Quand la réalité rattrape la fiction :









						Espagne : deux bébés échangés dans une maternité après «une erreur humaine»
					

Une femme de 19 ans réclame trois millions d'euros après avoir été intervertie, juste après sa naissance, avec un autre bébé et confiée à une famille qui n'était pas la sienne.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2021)

Hongkong : perquisition au musée consacré au massacre de Tiananmen
					

Mercredi, les organisateurs de la veillée annuelle en mémoire de la répression de Tiananmen ont été arrêtés. L’association est dans le collimateur des autorités chargées d’appliquer la loi sur la sécurité nationale, imposée l’an passé par Pékin à Hongkong.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Encore un cran vers le « un État, un système ».


----------



## aCLR (9 Septembre 2021)

Alors çuilà… Il est grave ! :affraid:









						Un homme lié à l’extrême droite arrêté avec quatre bombes à l’uranium à Colmar
					

Le 26 août dernier, la police de Colmar a arrêté un homme de 26 ans en possession de quatre bombes artisanales à l’uranium.  gé de 26 ans et inconnu des services de renseignement, il possédait aussi plusieurs artefacts nazis.




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Powerdom (9 Septembre 2021)

C’est incroyable.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2021)

«Faites entrer l’enc...»: la Une choc de Charlie Hebdo sur Salah Abdeslam
					

Charlie Hebdo a réalisé sa Une du jour sur le procès des attentats de Paris. Salah Abdselam y est décrit comme un «enc...».




					www.lavenir.net


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2021)

ça se veut insolite : un bar caché derrière une agence de voyage pour rappeler l’ambiance de la prohibition  









						Toulouse. Voici ce qui se cache derrière cette fausse agence de voyages ouverte aux Carmes
					

Une agence de voyages, en apparence, vient d'ouvrir le 6 septembre 2021 dans le quartier des Carmes, à Toulouse. Il n'en est rien. Voici ce qui se cache derrière la devanture.




					actu.fr


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Une mèche de cheveux d'Elvis Presley vendue 60 000 €


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

@thebiglebowsky
J'ai de suite pensé à toi









						Une automobiliste allemande provoque un accident à cause d'une araignée
					

La conductrice a paniqué lorsque la petite bête lui a chatouillé le visage




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une mèche de cheveux d'Elvis Presley vendue 60 000 €


J’imagine le prix du poil de cul.


----------



## aCLR (10 Septembre 2021)

Qui me parle ?!


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Le radar britannique le plus rentable était déréglé


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Septembre 2021)

Un prélat bien réjoui !


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Un prélat bien réjoui !


 Pour une fois qu'il y avait du monde à la messe...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2021)

*Une bière française sacrée meilleure bière blonde au monde  *


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Une bière française sacrée meilleure bière blonde au monde  *


Je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique ce que c'est qu'une bière transversale


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Une bière française sacrée meilleure bière blonde au monde  *




@thebiglebowsky 

Là aussi… Champion du Monde !


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Septembre 2021)

La bière a goût de banane, autant boire un petit rouge aux arrière-palais framboisés avec des touches subtiles de fruits exotiques ! Parfois je lis les avertissements imprimés sur des sachets, cacahuètes par exemple: attention, il peut y avoir des traces de fruits en coques, arachides etc, ou bien huiles: contient des traces d'oléine !


----------



## Berthold (10 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique ce que c'est qu'une bière transversale


Quand je bois trop de bières, des fois, c'est moi qui devient transversal…


----------



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2021)

Procès Apple-Epic Games : le géant californien ne pourra plus imposer son système de paiement aux éditeurs de jeux vidéo
					

Apple avait retiré le jeu « Fortnite » de l’App Store après que son éditeur a proposé de contourner le système de paiement du géant californien. Un comportement « anticompétitif », a tranché la justice américaine.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Powerdom (10 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique ce que c'est qu'une bière transversale


C’est une bière triple moins alcoolisé et qui sent la banane
Mais lis l’article avant de poster bon sang (*_^)


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> C’est une bière triple moins alcoolisé et qui sent la banane
> Mais lis l’article avant de poster bon sang (*_^)


*tr*iple moins *al*coolisé et qui sent la b*an*ane
Mais euh ça ne fait que tran-al, comment veux-tu que je devine ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2021)

Un serpent remonte par les canalisations alors qu'elle prend sa douche


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2021)

*Beaux-Arts Paris*

*



*​


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Septembre 2021)

* Un documentaire (en réalité virtuelle) pour commémorer le 11 Septembre *​


----------



## Powerdom (12 Septembre 2021)

*Aloxe-Corton : en faisant du sport, il détruit la croix de Charlemagne et perd un testicule*

l'article est payant, je vous le colle ci-dessous. 

Mercredi, la croix de Charlemagne s’est écroulée en plusieurs morceaux à la suite d’une séance de sport. Gravement blessé, le sportif, qui a notamment perdu un testicule, a dû être conduit au CHU de Dijon.
Par Charlotte DELEY - Hier à 19:07 | mis à jour hier à 19:11
La croix de Charlemagne n’est plus. Offerte par les Hospices de Beaune en 1943 à la maison Louis- Latour, elle dominait le vignoble, installée sur une parcelle de corton-charlemagne à Aloxe-Corton. Mercredi 8 septembre, elle a été retrouvée en plusieurs morceaux. Sur place, les gendarmes de la brigade de Nuits-Saint-Georges ont été rapidement intrigués, constatant que du sang, des sangles ainsi qu’un tapis de sport se trouvaient sous la croix, mais sans personne aux alentours.
*Une plainte a été déposée*
Après avoir pris la plainte de la maison Latour, ils ont mené l’enquête auprès de plusieurs magasins de sport ainsi que de l’hôpital de Beaune, soupçonnant un sportif d’être à l’origine de la dégradation.
« Nous avons fini par apprendre qu’un homme de nationalité anglaise, âgé de 57 ans, qui réside au Danemark, s’était présenté, dans un état grave, à l’hôpital de Beaune. Il semblait avoir reçu plusieurs pierres sur lui. Les enquêteurs ont fait le rapprochement et le mystère a été résolu. C’est en faisant une séance de sport, mercredi, parce qu’il “trouvait le coin joli” que ce dernier a détruit la croix, qui a cédé en plusieurs morceaux », détaille Héloïse Rollier, commandante de la compagnie de Beaune. Gravement blessé, l’homme, qui a notamment « perdu un testicule dans l’histoire », a dû être transféré au centre hospitalier universitaire (CHU) de Dijon, où il était encore hospitalisé samedi.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> *Aloxe-Corton : en faisant du sport, il détruit la croix de Charlemagne et perd un testicule*


... ça sent l'arrachage de burnes à la Dragao mais il n'a pas eu le temps de finir !


----------



## Gwen (12 Septembre 2021)

Rien que le titre de l’article est un régal : *Un évêque espagnol démissionne pour vivre avec une écrivaine de livres érotiques et sataniques*









						Un évêque espagnol démissionne pour vivre avec une écrivaine de livres érotiques et sataniques
					

Le très conservateur Xavier Novell Gomà, évêque en Espagne, est tombé amoureux d'une écrivaine divorcée, qui écrit des livres érotiques et sataniques. Il démissionne, mais pour ses collègues, il est tout simplement possédé.




					fr.euronews.com


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Septembre 2021)

Quand tu n'as pas d'argent, prépare la guerre...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand tu n'as pas d'argent, prépare la guerre...


Janvier 2021...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2021)

Il devait y avoir encore un peu de sous :  La Grèce achète six nouveaux Rafale à la France


----------



## flotow (12 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un serpent remonte par les canalisations alors qu'elle prend sa douche





> De quoi éviter une nouvelle rencontre avec le *facétieux* reptile.


Quel serpent n’est pas facétieux ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Septembre 2021)

Un blanchiment d'argent ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Septembre 2021)

Le pire c'est que le client dit que l'argent n'est pas à lui...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Septembre 2021)

Un policier municipal a raccompagné jeudi un enfant de 7 ans chez lui car sa mère n'avait pas payé la cantine


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un policier municipal a raccompagné jeudi un enfant de 7 ans chez lui car sa mère n'avait pas payé la cantine


Dans tous bon restaurant, quand tu ne payes pas, tu fais la vaisselle. Ils auraient du mettre le gamin devant le lavabo


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Dans tous bon restaurant, quand tu ne payes pas, tu fais la vaisselle. Ils auraient du mettre le gamin devant le lavabo


Quelque soit la raison de l’impayé, il n’y est pour rien.


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2021)

Eh, j’ai mis un smiley à la fin !!!!!!  bien sûr qu’il n’y ai pour rien.


----------



## flotow (13 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Eh, j’ai mis un smiley à la fin !!!!!!  bien sûr qu’il n’y ai pour rien.


Pas vu


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2021)

Ensuite ils auraient aussi pu le le faire marcher dans la cour tous nu bien sûr, avec une pancarte « ma Mère ne paye pas la quantine » ( il faut laisser la faute pour que ça fasse plus vrais).  Et je rajoute aussi un smiley pour que personne ne crois que ce n’est pas une blague et que j’en veut à ce pauvre gamins qui a une mère indigne. A elle seule, elle cumule la moitié de tous les impayés de la commune.


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2021)

Et pour être plus léger : 









						Hautes-Pyrénées. Dans son bolide des années 60, il circule sur l'autoroute avec une roue en moins
					

Jeudi 9 septembre 2021, les gendarmes de Tarbes (Hautes-Pyrénées) ont intercepté une voiture qui roulait avec une roue en moins sur l'A64. Les faits.




					actu.fr
				




comme quoi, cette voiture était extrêmement bien construite. Et en effet, une de ses particularités, comme la plupart des citroenes de l’epoque, c’était de pouvoir continuer de rouler avec une roue en moins. par contre, je serais curieux de comprendre comment il a perdu sa roue.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Et pour être plus léger :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il me semblait bien avoir vu cette info sur le forum hier


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)

Un chat sauvé par des supporters


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2021)

Qui veut gagner la planque du célèbre narcotrafiquant, Joaquin « El Chapo » Guzman ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2021)

Hommage (  ) à Johnny Hallyday ... esplanade et statue à Paris !!!!!!

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc immonde ???

Ok ! Je n'ai jamais été fan de Johnny, mais là c'est "trop" ... 

Je crains déjà le futur hommage à Rocco Siffredi ! ​


----------



## Gwen (14 Septembre 2021)

Je ne sais quoi dire, tellement je suis consterné. Que l'on manifeste, OK, mais de là à insulter, frapper, dégrader, il y a un monde. Ce sont ces gens-là qui nous mènent vers une dictature et non le gouvernement actuel dûment élu par le peuple :-(

Et quand ça se passe en bas de chez moi, ça fait peur.









						Ils déclenchent l'alarme pour vider le cinéma : le directeur du Pathé de Caen va porter plainte
					

Samedi 11 septembre 2021, des manifestants contre le pass sanitaire se sont introduits dans le cinéma Pathé de Caen (Calvados), interrompant les séances.




					actu.fr


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne sais quoi dire, tellement je suis consterné.


Cet entretien de l'historienne Marie Peltier, à lire sur franceinfo, donne quelques éléments de réponses…



			
				Marie Peltier dans son entretien pour franceinfo a dit:
			
		

> Le conspirationnisme s'attache à reprocher à la démocratie les travers de la dictature. Il attaque les institutions démocratiques en disant qu'elles mentent, qu'elles manipulent… Ceux qui manifestent au cri de "liberté" contre Emmanuel Macron, qui dénoncent la "censure" et la "dictature sanitaire" revendiquent d'ailleurs les grands principes démocratiques. Ils se pensent comme des démocrates, des révolutionnaires, des résistants, ils sont persuadés de pourfendre des logiques dictatoriales.





			
				Marie Peltier dans son entretien pour franceinfo a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, beaucoup de gens qui se disent antisystème remettent en cause la démocratie, en réalité, et soutiennent aussi fréquemment des régimes autoritaires, comme celui de Vladimir Poutine en Russie. Ils assimilent la démocratie libérale, aussi imparfaite soit-elle, à une dictature, ce qui n'est pas exact. C'est pernicieux. Il y a eu une inversion des valeurs ces vingt dernières années. Avec le temps, cette manière de penser s'est répandue dans la société, cette parole est aussi de plus en plus décomplexée.


----------



## patlek (14 Septembre 2021)

Pourquoi les camions et voitures emprunte un fleuve?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)

Il se fait implanter des chaines en or à la place des cheveux


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il se fait implanter des chaines en or à la place des cheveux


C’est son coiffeur qui doit être content.


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il se fait implanter des chaines en or à la place des cheveux


C'est marrant, j'étais sur que c'était un rappeur avant même d'aller voir la niouze.
J'espère pour lui qu'il a une bonne assurance contre le scalpage


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)

Condamné pour avoir randonné nu, avec une bouteille entre les jambes


----------



## flotow (15 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Condamné pour avoir randonné nu, avec une bouteille entre les jambes


Entre les fesses, pas entre les jambes


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il se fait implanter des chaines en or à la place des cheveux


Lieu de vacances à éviter : Insécurité : la ville de Rezé demande aux habitants de ne plus porter de bijoux «de façon visible»


----------



## patlek (15 Septembre 2021)

Je vois déjà une contrevenante, la fille en débardeur jaune, en bas!!


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2021)

Et la femme qui tire la langue derrière doit être la voleuse vu son regard lubrique et elle tient surement son butin à la main.

Franchement, ils auraient pu choisir un autre cliché, un peu plus anonyme quand même.


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement, ils auraient pu choisir un autre cliché, un peu plus anonyme quand même.


Ça vient de chez RT dont la déontologie laisse à désirer...


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça vient de chez RT dont la déontologie laisse à désirer...


Encore un comique...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)

Une femme momifiée par son fils pour toucher ses allocations


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une femme momifiée par son fils pour toucher ses allocations


De quoi il se mêle le facteur ?


----------



## Berthold (16 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une femme momifiée par son fils pour toucher ses allocations










Je ne comprends pas ce qui vous choque… ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Septembre 2021)

Aux arbres, citoyens! : dans le Morvan, des résistants achètent la...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Septembre 2021)

Massacre de dauphins aux îles Feroë !



Un jour, les animaux se vengeront de tout ce que les humains leur font subir !
J'espère de tout coeur que ce jour arrivera ... et très vite !​


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2021)

Apple est-elle complice ? C'est un revendeur agréé !









						Les étranges ventes forcées dans les magasins Switch continuent: "Ma femme est revenue avec 4.272€ d'abonnements"
					

Alors que Valérie, l'épouse de Christophe, voulait simplement transférer des données d'un iPhone vers un autre, elle est ressortie, sans le savoir (mais en signant sur une tablette…) affirme-t-elle, avec une liste exhaustive d'abonnement en tout genre. Les magasins Switch minimisent le problème...




					www.rtl.be


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Un jour, les animaux se vengeront de tout ce que les humains leur font subir !
> J'espère de tout coeur que ce jour arrivera ... et très vite !


Tu ne prends pas le problème dans le bon sens. C'est à l'espèce alpha – c'est à dire nous – d'agir. Et sauf erreur de ma part, elle – l'espèce dominante – n'en prend pas le chemin. Ça ne sont pas les gus sauvant une forêt dans le Morvan qui inverseront les besoins de l'industrie forestière. Ça n'est pas une association de sauvegarde d'une espèce qui endiguera l'effondrement de la diversité des espèces animales. Et ça n'est pas l'arrêt d'une tradition barbare qui empêchera les autres de perdurer. Car, tant qu'à l'échelle du globe nous resterons des enfants pourris gâtés, nous nous comporterons comme tel avec tout ce qui recouvre sa surface. Tant que notre espérance de vie sera aussi courte, notre inconnaissance du monde restera voire s'amplifiera. Et tant que nos rangs grossiront, le reste du vivant en pâtira…


----------



## aCLR (17 Septembre 2021)

D'ailleurs Monsieur Les-beaux-skis ! Il y a dans l'actualité, le parfait exemple du pourquoi comment vous devriez ajouter une hélice sous vos lames – de skis – et attendre la montée des eaux plutôt qu'espérer de la nature un remake de m'sieur Oury, la vengeance du pangolin à plumes II.

À la rentrée 2019, les élèves français sûrement galvanisés par Greta Thunberg se sont mobilisés contre le dérèglement climatique. « Nous défilerons chaque vendredi ! » qu'ils avaient dit. La covid stoppa ces élans d'envie de changement. Rentrée 2020 plus rien… Rentrée 2021 pas mieux… Enfin pas tout à fait. Ils se sont trouvés un nouveau combat. Une nouvelle cible, les élèves né·e·s en 2010 ! Dix-huit mois d'école en distanciel, c'est dix-huit mois de jeux vidéo et dix-huit mois de vidéos youtube. Donc dix-huit mois à subir ces mioches venant mettre à mal le gameplay de Fortnite et ces mioches écoutant en boucle « pop it mania » de la petite Pink lily. Résultat, les hashtags pleuvent ! Le harcèlement remplace les slogans, la haine évince l'espoir, bref, la bêtise gagne du terrain !

Pas besoin de source… Vous avez comme moi, cher Monsieur Les-beaux-skis, un agrégateur de news francophone à même de vous afficher ça en moins de clics qu'il n'en faut pour ouvrir un œuf coque.


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Enfin pas tout à fait. Ils se sont trouvés un nouveau combat. Une nouvelle cible, les élèves né·e·s en 2010 !


Punaise, tu es en plein dans l'actualité : …ou pas. Je ne sais pas pour quoi je vais le plus pleurer aujourd'hui, ces milliers de dauphins ou ces mioches nés en 2010. Peut être les deux, ou tout simplement sur la bêtise humaine. Je n'ai pas d'enfant, c'est un choix. J'ai toujours été persuadé que je leur laisserais un monde pire que celui que moi j'ai trouvé.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2021)

48 Ans et 8 mois , le record de la plus longue carrière


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Punaise, tu es en plein dans l'actualité : …ou pas. Je ne sais pas pour quoi je vais le plus pleurer aujourd'hui, ces milliers de dauphins ou ces mioches nés en 2010. Peut être les deux, ou tout simplement sur la bêtise humaine. Je n'ai pas d'enfant, c'est un choix. J'ai toujours été persuadé que je leur laisserais un monde pire que celui que moi j'ai trouvé.


Perdu. J'ai 11 petits enfants. C'est à eux de choisir le monde dans lequel ils veulent vivre. S'ils sont scotchés sur leurs smartphones, leurs jeux vidéos et leurs haches tagues, c'est leur problème.


> Les enfants n'appartiennent ni à la société ni à leur famille, mais à eux mêmes et à leur propre liberté.


Bakounine ? Proudhon ? Je ne sais plus.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Septembre 2021)

P’tits cons ! (Moonwalker)


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2021)

Quelque chose vient de s’écraser sur la planète Jupiter 

On se calme : ce n'est pas au 55, fbg St Honoré ! ​


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Perdu. J'ai 11 petits enfants.


11 pollueurs potentiels. C'est sur, c'est eux qui vont choisir. Mais déjà, quand une personne a déjà autant de petits enfants, ça montre bien comment lui et ses descendant se fichent du sort de la planète.


----------



## boninmi (17 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> 11 pollueurs potentiels. C'est sur, c'est eux qui vont choisir. Mais déjà, quand une personne a déjà autant de petits enfants, ça montre bien comment lui et ses descendant se fichent du sort de la planète.


Si tout le monde a 0 petits enfants, l'humanité disparaît. La planète reste.


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Si tout le monde a 0 petits enfants, l'humanité disparaît. La planète reste.


Il y a un juste milieux à avoir. S’autoreguler est encore possible.


----------



## aCLR (18 Septembre 2021)

L'autorégulation dont tu parles, on en a déjà parlé du temps du comptoir, n'est possible que lorsqu'une espèce animale atteint la limite des besoins alimentaires du groupe constitué. Les denrées diminuant, les femelles deviennent moins fertiles, les mâles bataillent plus pour moins de résultats, la meute se disloque, etc. Seulement, ce qui est visible dans le règne animal "ordinaire" l'est moins dans notre règne à nous, les Alpha. Nous ne chassons plus, ne cueillons plus et cultivons encore moins. À la place nous louons ce temps de quête de la pitance quotidienne à un employeur. La rémunération obtenue nous permet de faire appel à d'autres loueurs de leur temps pour remplir notre panier. C'est encore d'autres loueurs de leur temps qui fournissent nos commerçants alimentaires et encore d'autres qui se chargent de remplir les remorques qui achalanderons les gondoles. Et cætera.

Ce condensé du mode de société de consommation que nous utilisons du début à la fin de notre vie, nous éloigne chaque jour davantage de la réalité des stocks. Il y a bien le jeu de la flambée des prix. Mais à mesure que les loueurs de leur temps pour des cacahuètes augmentent, fleurissent de nouvelles opportunités de vils prix. On peut nourrir le monde qu'ils disent. Donc nous les croyons. SI bien que l'autorégulation ne peut se mettre en place sans une main de fer. Pas sur la nourriture – quoique là il y aurait aussi à faire – plutôt sur le contrôle des naissances – comme l'a fait la Chine un temps. Seulement, le marché globalisé tel qu'il s'est développé ne mise pas sur un recul des effectifs. Au contraire, il vise l'accroissement de la population. Comment lui en vouloir…

À aucun moment dans l'histoire moderne de l'argent, il n'a été question de faire machine arrière. Tout simplement parce que ça n'est pas jouable. Les citadins comme les ruraux ne sont plus du tout disposés au labour, à la récolte ou la chasse. Nous resterons donc déconnectés des stocks. Et nous grossirons – démographiquement parlant. À l'inverse, si nous stoppons tout. Finis les gosses ! On coupe le robinet des naissances. Et bien, avant que l'humanité ne disparaisse, un autre problème va se poser. Qui louera son temps pour payer nos retraites ?


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Quelque chose vient de s’écraser sur la planète Jupiter


On a des nouvelles de Thomas Pesquet ?


TimeCapsule a dit:


> On se calme : ce n'est pas au 55, fbg St Honoré ! ​


Je ne l'avais pas saisie de suite.
Mais depuis, j'en ris.
Très drôle, bravo.


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> L'autorégulation dont tu parles, .....           payer nos retraites ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 239127


Moi je dis, une bonne pandémie et ça va te réguler tout ça.
À condition, évidemment, qu'un abruti ne vienne pas nous inventer un vaccin en quelques mois.

(On se calme, c'est de l'humour - qui n'est peut-être l'humour de tout le monde, je le concède)


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2021)

Jusqu’au bout.









						Les États-Unis reconnaissent une bavure à Kaboul, résultat d'«une erreur tragique»
					

Fin août, la frappe américaine avait causé la mort de dix civils, dont sept enfants.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




«J'offre mes sincères condoléances à la famille et aux amis de ceux qui ont été tués»

Comme dans feu _Les Guignols_.

«Nous présentons nos excuses, et nous efforcerons de tirer les leçons de cette horrible erreur»


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Septembre 2021)

Les talibans remplacent le ministère de la Condition féminine par celui de la Prévention du vice
					

Les taliban* ont remplacé vendredi le ministère afghan de la Condition féminine par un ministère «pour la promotion de la vertu et la prévention du vice» chargé de veiller au respect de la loi islamique, département dont les employées sont...




					fr.sputniknews.com
				




Voilà qui en dit long sur l’inclusivité chère à notre ministre des affaires étrangères. Dommage qu’ils n’aient pas de littoral, on aurait pu leur fourguer un ou deux sous-marins.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2021)

Il se coince un câble USB dans le Penis en tentant de le mesurer


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il se coince un câble USB dans le Penis en tentant de le mesurer


Euh...

Ce ne serait pas un câble inclusif, par hasard ?

C'est assez à la mode, en ce moment... ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Septembre 2021)

Italie : les scientifiques alertés par des naissances de tortues


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Septembre 2021)

C'est normal ça qu'il n'y a que 9 naissances sur 82 œufs ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Septembre 2021)

Je me suis posé la même question !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)

Un feu de signalisation s'effondre à cause du pipi de chiens


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2021)

Conclusion : faire ses besoins à la maison comme les mammifères humains !


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un feu de signalisation s'effondre à cause du pipi de chiens


Ça mène à se poser la question de manière générale.
Nous connaissons tous en pleine ville certains endroits (un tant soit peu à l'abri des regards) qui sont devenus de véritables pissotières pour tous les soulards et les pressés de la vessie.
Le temps doit, là aussi, faire son œuvre.
Pas tant qu'on puisse imaginer qu'un bâtiment entier se casse la gueule, mais v'là ce que ça doit faire sur les conduites électriques et les canalisations.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Septembre 2021)

C'est ce qui s'est passé à Marseille, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Septembre 2021)

Une peinture a été inventée qui provoque le rebond de l’urine sur le pantalon du malandrin. 
un mur a déjà été testé avec succès.  En suisse il me semble.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Une peinture a été inventée qui provoque le rebond de l’urine sur le pantalon du malandrin.
> un mur a déjà été testé avec succès.  En suisse il me semble.


En Allemagne 








						Une peinture anti-urine
					

Une habitante d'Hambourg, en Allemagne, excédée de voir des hommes uriner chaque soir sur la porte de son garage, a trouvé une solution très efficace pour les faire fuir...Retrouver toutes les infos sur la vidéo sur : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/europe/une-peinture-anti-urine_841747.html




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est ce qui s'est passé à Marseille, n'est-ce pas ?


Évidemment non, c'est bien plus compliqué que ça (en même temps que c'est d'une banalité absolue - des décennies de manque d'entretien), mais je ne te cache pas que j'ai bien failli, sur le ton de l'humour, sortir : "t'as qu'à voir Marseille" (que je connais bien).
Il n'empêche que toutes les agressions subies n'arrangent pas, suis-je tenté de croire.
Il n'est plus à prouver que l'urine a un fort pouvoir abrasif.


----------



## loustic (19 Septembre 2021)

Désormais l'urinoir est interdit...
à cause de...


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Désormais l'urinoir est interdit...


C’est donc pour ca qu’il est entré au musée !


----------



## Berthold (19 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il n'est plus à prouver que l'urine a un fort pouvoir abrasif.


Le fils d'un ami a pris l'habitude de venir faire son petit pipi toujours au même endroit de la pelouse. C'est là qu'elle est la plus belle, drue, verte, alors que le reste du gazon peut être, selon la saison, très sec et dégarni…


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Septembre 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> Le fils d'un ami a pris l'habitude de venir faire son petit pipi toujours au même endroit de la pelouse. C'est là qu'elle est la plus belle, drue, verte, alors que le reste du gazon peut être, selon la saison, très sec et dégarni…


Elle a aussi ce pouvoir. Il est vrai.


----------



## patlek (19 Septembre 2021)

3. Boire son urine serait un merveilleux antifatigue​    Dans une tribune publiée dans le _Telegraph_, la chercheuse britannique Martha Christy a témoigné d’une expérience assez singulière. *Pour tester les bienfaits de l’urine, cette dernière a décidé d’en boire pendant quelques semaines*. « _Je me suis sentie revigorée quelques temps après_ », témoigne-t-elle pour le quotidien britannique, « _je le recommande aux personnes fatiguées_ ».


Mouais.... je vais plutot resté fatigué....

10. Votre urine, un engrais naturel inépuisable​    Grâce à sa composition, l’urine pourrait être un formidable engrais dans votre potager. Certains se sont penchés sur l’application concrète de cette théorie et sont parvenus à la conclusion selon laquelle *il faudrait entre 1L et 3L d’urine par m² de jardin pour assurer un bon rendement*.


Faut pas avoir un grand jardin.


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Septembre 2021)

pour avoir été au Japon, quand tu reviens tu as l'impression de vivre dans un dépotoir.
les chiottes publiques, gratuit, dispo tous les 100m sont d'une propreté incroyable.
tu mangerais par terre. et fourni de multiples choses. (qui seraient piqués en 10min en France).


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2021)

La chaîne Arte avait diffusé un docu intitulé « les superpouvoirs de l'urine »  où l'on pouvait entre autre chose découvrir comment les élèves d'écoles chinoises dans la province de Gansu étaient mis à contribution – avec chants à la gloire de l'urine dans la cour de récréation  – pour récolter leur mixtions en vue de fertiliser des champs de pommiers ! (les principaux composants d'un engrais chimique [N= azote, P= phosphore, K= potassium] sont présents dans ce liquide biologique)


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faut pas avoir un grand jardin.


ou boire beaucoup de binouze


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Septembre 2021)

Bon. Boire la cannette de bière. Pisser dans la cannette vide. Vider le contenu dans le jardin. Jeter la cannette au recyclage.

Je me découvre écologique.


----------



## flotow (19 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> ou boire beaucoup de binouze


Ou avoir des vaches








						Les vaches envoyées aux toilettes pour réduire les gaz à effet de serre
					

Des scientifiques assurent avoir réussi à dresser des vaches pour qu’elles aillent uriner dans des toilettes, dans le cadre d’un programme visant à réduire l’émission de gaz à effet de serre.




					www.lapresse.ca


----------



## patlek (19 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bon. Boire la cannette de bière. Pisser dans la cannette vide. Vider le contenu dans le jardin. Jeter la cannette au recyclage.



Non... boire la canette de biere, pisser dans la canette de biere, boire la canette de biere, pisser dans la cannette de biere, boire la can... etc... en boucle!!!!

Et il paraitrait que tu petes la forme comme çà...

(sans compter tout l' aspect écologique)


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Septembre 2021)

Et quand t'as un chichi de 50cm, tu n'as même plus besoin de la canette.


----------



## aCLR (19 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> quand t'as un chichi de 50cm


Bon ! Encore un demi et lamainfroide nous raconte comment c'est son machin d'un demi-mètre qu'a bouché le port de Marseille… Paske la sardine, j'y ai jamais cru !


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Septembre 2021)

Ça a foutu un tel bordel que j'ai préféré inventer cette histoire de sardine, plutôt que d'avouer que ce jour-là j'étais sur le quai, popaul à la main, en train de me soulager.


----------



## Gwen (20 Septembre 2021)

Pedale ou fait la sieste tout en révisant, c'est bon pour la santé.









						À Caen, une bibliothèque propose un espace sieste et des vélos pour étudier
					

En cette rentrée 2021, des nouveautés attendent les étudiants de Caen. Des vélos et des lits ont été installés à la bibliothèque universitaire de santé notamment.




					actu.fr


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2021)

Deux moines mis en examen pour avoir incendié des antennes-relais 5G dans le Beaujolais
					

Deux moines catholiques intégristes ont été interpellés la semaine dernière dans le Rhône après avoir tenté de détruire des antennes 5G. Ils voulaient «prémunir la population des effets nuisibles» de la 5G.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

En deux jours une Toulonnaise gagne 6000 € au Keno puis 6 millions d'euros au Loto


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En deux jours une Toulonnaise gagne 6000 € au Keno puis 6 millions d'euros au Loto


Qu’on vire Lemaire et qu’on la mettre aux Finances !


----------



## Jura39 (21 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu’on vire Lemaire et qu’on la mettre aux Finances !


La mettre ???

Tu la connais ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La mettre ???
> 
> Tu la connais ?
> 
> ...


Pas moi, mais semble-t-il le correcteur automatique de Safari.


----------



## Gwen (22 Septembre 2021)

Elle ne sont plus très neuve du coup :









						Loire-Atlantique : ivre, elle emboutit sept voitures neuves sur le parking d'un concessionnaire
					

Plusieurs voitures neuves ont subi d'importants dommages dimanche 19 septembre 2021 sur le parking d'une concession de Saint-Nazaire (Loire-Atlantique), à la suite d'un accident.




					actu.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Elle ne sont plus très neuve du coup :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouah ! Cela va lui coûter cher. Les assurances ne marchent pas en cas d’ivresse.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Septembre 2021)

Une « cavité » géante ceinturée par deux nébuleuses découverte dans la Voie lactée
					

Les nuages de Persée et du Taureau, scrutés depuis longtemps, semblaient liés par une sorte de filament. C’était en réalité une cavité, formée il y a entre 6 millions et 22 millions d’années.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Septembre 2021)

Avant, c'étaient éventuellement des éléphants :  La SNCF va lancer des Ouigo roses à petit prix, mais peu rapides 

Une précision : dans l'option lente, les passagers seront priés de pousser l'engin dans les montées !


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2021)

Sophie La Girafe fait son entrée au musée Grévin


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> les passagers seront priés de pousser l'engin dans les montées !


Et prendre une amende pour interdiction d'être sur les voies !  Malin la seuneuceufeu !


----------



## Powerdom (24 Septembre 2021)

Un missile se détache d’un Mirage 2000


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2021)

Le corps d'une louve retrouvé pendu devant une mairie des Hautes-Alpes


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2021)

Ça me fout le trac, ces avions j'en vois passer presque tous les jours au dessus de MarWest à 900 à l'heure, et parfois au dessus de la maison, altitude 150 pieds... 
Une fois j'étais en bateau un mirage est passé juste à côté et le pilote a fait coucou en battant des ailes, je le distinguais bien derrière sa verrière.


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Septembre 2021)

Cest quoi Marwest ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> altitude 150 pieds...


Je suppose que ce sont des pieds marins ???  
Et même question que lamainfroide : C'est où, MarWest ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Cest quoi Marwest ?


C'est chez moi...
Imagine, les Mirages, et parfois des Rafales décollent de Mont-de-Marsan toujours par 2, mettons à 10 h, cap au nord, passent au dessus de tous les sémaphores atlantiques en longeant la côte, à 10 h 30 ils sont au dessus de Lorient, engagent un grand demi tour et retournent à la base où ils atterrissent à 11 h. MarWest est entre les deux. Si je les entends passer à 10 h 20 vers le nord, ils repassent à 10 h 50 vers le sud, c'est immuable. Si j'avais une DCA, j'en descendrais 2 par jour, sauf le WE faut pas déconner...  
Mébon *500 nœuds* à *50 m* d'altitude, faudrait que j'apprenne à tirer... 

PS : il y a le Far west, chez moi c'est la MarWest !


----------



## flotow (25 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est chez moi...
> Imagine, les Mirages, et parfois des Rafales décollent de Mont-de-Marsan toujours par 2, mettons à 10 h, cap au nord, passent au dessus de tous les sémaphores atlantiques en longeant la côte, à 10 h 30 ils sont au dessus de Lorient, engagent un grand demi tour et retournent à la base où ils atterrissent à 11 h. MarWest est entre les deux. Si je les entends passer à 10 h 20 vers le nord, ils repassent à 10 h 50 vers le sud, c'est immuable. Si j'avais une DCA, j'en descendrais 2 par jour, sauf le WE faut pas déconner...
> Mébon *500 nœuds* à *50 m* d'altitude, faudrait que j'apprenne à tirer...
> 
> PS : il y a le Far west, chez moi c'est la MarWest !


Et un jour le mur du son, et paf ton bateau sous l’eau !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Et un jour le mur du son


Interdit à cette altitude...

À propos de mur du son, voici un “petit souvenir“...

1969, Je suis en CM1 au Havre, nous venons de remonter en classe après une récré passée dans le préau à cause de la pluie.
10 minutes après nous entendons le double bang d'un avion de chasse, puis un immense Booooum et toute l'école qui tremble.

Le plafond du préau s'est effondré après le passage de l'avion, il aurait pu y avoir près de cent enfants sous les gravats.

Je ne sais pas si ça a contribué à l'interdiction du passage du mur du son au dessus des villes, mais ça a dû y contribuer. Mes parent ont reçu un courrier du maire dans ce sens...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> PS : il y a le Far west, chez moi c'est la MarWest !








Moi, je serai plutôt *Mae West* ... Taille de guêpe et d'essaim d'abeilles !  ... 
D'ailleurs, les marins connaissent bien ! ​


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Septembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est chez moi...
> Imagine, les Mirages, et parfois des Rafales décollent de Mont-de-Marsan toujours par 2, mettons à 10 h, cap au nord, passent au dessus de tous les sémaphores atlantiques en longeant la côte, à 10 h 30 ils sont au dessus de Lorient, engagent un grand demi tour et retournent à la base où ils atterrissent à 11 h. MarWest est entre les deux. Si je les entends passer à 10 h 20 vers le nord, ils repassent à 10 h 50 vers le sud, c'est immuable.


Disons que c'est plus vers 10h40 qu'ils repassent au-dessus de ta tête et ça me chiffonnera moins.
Tu me l'accordes ?


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu me l'accordes ?


Ça c'est quand les zincs ne font pas coucou aux bateaux...
Une fois que je visitais le sémaphore près de chez moi, je demande aux militaires si c'est exprès que les avions passent à leur vue. Réponse, oui ils font ça auprès de tous les sémaphores, et si c'est pas à l'aller, c'est au retour.


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Septembre 2021)

Faut savoir entretenir des liens, même avec ceux qu'on ne fait que croiser.


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Septembre 2021)

Italie : des sangliers débarquent à Rome, la police intervient


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Et un jour le mur du son, et paf ton bateau sous l’eau !


C'est pourtant pas les sous marins que manque


----------



## Powerdom (26 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Italie : des sangliers débarquent à Rome, la police intervient



je lis je cite : _"des rats de la taille d'un labrador_" Et puis quoi encore.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> je lis je cite : _"des rats de la taille d'un labrador_" Et puis quoi encore.


J'avais remarqué également !

Mais comme la personne qui parle est une femme, on peut comprendre cette version "marseillaise" des faits ! 

Après tout, un.e labrador en début de sevrage ne doit pas être loin de la taille d'un.e gros.se rat.te bien portant.e !


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

Des nounours à l'effigie d'Angela Merkel


----------



## patlek (26 Septembre 2021)

Haaannnnnnnn

Je suis déçu par Futura... déçu déçu déçu....









						Sam est devenu un ouragan de catégorie 4
					

Comme les prévisionnistes l’avaient annoncé, celle qui n’était avant le week-end qu’une simple tempête tropicale a évolué en ouragan de catégorie 4 entre vendredi et samedi. Mais il semblerait...




					www.futura-sciences.com
				




"Elle s'appelle Sam. C'est la 18e tempête tropicale de la saison 2021 à voir le jour au-dessus de l'Atlantique. Et selon les experts, elle a tout pour évoluer en ouragan majeur dans les jours à venir. Alors qu'elle se dirige tranquillement vers les Îles Sous-le-Vent, l'un des cinq archipels de la Polynésie française."


----------



## Romuald (26 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis déçu par Futura... déçu déçu déçu....


Et pourquoi donc ???


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

Un salon de coiffure condamné à verser plus de 230.000 Euros pour une coupe ratée


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des nounours à l'effigie d'Angela Merkel


C'est pour offrir ? Parce que ça rentre dans les violences sur enfants.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Septembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pourquoi donc ???


Ils ont bouffé les livres de géographie avant de les lire.





__





						Îles Sous-le-Vent (Antilles) — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				












						Îles Sous-le-Vent (Polynésie) — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




Et puis, une tempête tropicale Atlantique et la Polynésie Française !!! ??? 

Nathalie Mayer, journaliste...  

Elle a visiblement oublié la "géographie" dans son cursus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils ont bouffé les livres de géographie avant de les lire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le fait est qu'une licenciée en géographie aurait été plus à l'aise : un bon exemple Cécile Duflot situant Fukujima dans l'hémisphère sud...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Septembre 2021)

Moi aussi je me suis fait avoir...

La semaine prochaine au large du Japon






En même temps aux Antilles


----------



## aCLR (26 Septembre 2021)

Information : le point médian [ · ] se saisit au moyen du raccourci clavier suivant ⌥ + ⇧ + F


----------



## Powerdom (26 Septembre 2021)

@Jura39 tu te serais pas gouré en ré-ouvrant un fil fermé ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> @Jura39 tu te serais pas gouré en ré-ouvrant un fil fermé ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 240175


Oui. merde , je supprime de suite , merci j'avais pas vu  désolé


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

Une meute de loups repérée aux portes du Jura


----------



## boninmi (26 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une meute de loups repérée aux portes du Jura


Je t'ai reconnu sur la photo.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2021)

Qui veut aider TheBig : L’appel à l’aide insolite de ce Belge pour retrouver… sa coupe mulet ? 

Ses poilus sont désorientés


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mais comme la personne qui parle est une femme,


Goujat !


TimeCapsule a dit:


> on peut comprendre cette version "marseillaise" des faits !


Alors tu te calmes de suite sur les marseillais.
Chez nous c'est vrai, nous avons des rats gros comme des labradors (et des labradors gros comme des veaux).
Et puis aussi des sardines capables de boucher un port.
Et puis des grandes gueules, tellement que même Tapie s'y est cassé les dents.
On craint dégun, nous, môssieu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Septembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Goujat !


Mais non, monsieur !

Il est des femmes qui sont utiles :





​Ben quoi ?  ​


----------



## Jura39 (26 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qui veut aider TheBig : L’appel à l’aide insolite de ce Belge pour retrouver… sa coupe mulet ?
> 
> Ses poilus sont désorientés


Pas besoin d'aide , nous sommes deja Hs


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Septembre 2021)

Droit de suite :


patlek a dit:


> Haaannnnnnnn
> 
> Je suis déçu par Futura... déçu déçu déçu....
> 
> ...


Ils ont corrigé l’article en douce.

J’aurais aimé l’erreur assumée. C’est plus « scientifique ».

Par contre, ils n’ont pas corrigé le tag « Polynésie Française ».


----------



## patlek (27 Septembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils ont corrigé l’article en douce.



Ils ne pouvaient pas laissé l' article en l'état. 
ça entammait un peu la crédibilité.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ils ne pouvaient pas laissé l' article en l'état.
> ça entamait un peu la crédibilité.


« crédibilité » ? 

Quand j’étais gosse, il y avait des revues « juniors » qui étaient mieux rédigées.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

Une île à vendre près de Paimpol


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

Il déterre des centaines d'ossements humains en creusant une piscine dans son jardin


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Septembre 2021)

Corée du Sud : le président Moon envisage d’interdire de manger du chien  

J'connais un modo qui va sabler le champagne...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Corée du Sud : le président Moon envisage d’interdire de manger du chien


Lucky et Pistache : Quel c... ce Moon !    ... Une truffe de chien policier ... quel délice !


----------



## Gwen (28 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il déterre des centaines d'ossements humains en creusant une piscine dans son jardin


Il fait bien tout un foin pour quelques ossements. Qu'il les passe au broyeur et remette ça dans son jardin. Ses filles ne vont pas être traumatisées pour ça. À moins qu'elles soient aussi fêlées que leur père.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2021)

Dans le Doubs ma maison est située à l'aplomb d'un cimetière. J'ai déjà trouvé un crane et quelques ossements. J'ai enterré tout ça et rien dit à personne


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'connais un modo qui va sabler le champagne...


Launched !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dans le Doubs ma maison est située à l'aplomb d'un cimetière. J'ai déjà trouvé un crane et quelques ossements. J'ai enterré tout ça et rien dit à personne


Mème pas un petit crâne pour faire un cendrier ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Septembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dans le Doubs ma maison est située à l'aplomb d'un cimetière. J'ai déjà trouvé un crane et quelques ossements. J'ai enterré tout ça et rien dit à personne


J’aurais gardé le crâne. C’est parfait pour Halloween.


----------



## aCLR (28 Septembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> C’est parfait pour Halloween.


Ou un cabinet de curiosités ^^


----------



## Gwen (28 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ou un cabinet de curiosités ^^


Les deux ne sont pas incompatibles.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)

Une facture d'eau de 18662 €


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2021)

Quand ils disent que tout augmente : Le mont Blanc mesuré en légère baisse à 4.807,81 m


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)

Une tortue retarde cinq vols


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2021)

Un artiste qui devait exposer 70.000 €  de billets part avec l'argent


----------



## patlek (29 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un artiste qui devait exposer 70.000 € de billets part avec l'argent



Comme quoi, il n' est pas completement con.

Il est une lueur d' espoir pour l' Humanité.


----------



## aCLR (29 Septembre 2021)

Il se peut que je disparaisse des écrans… Demain… vers 16h01…


----------



## Jura39 (30 Septembre 2021)

Nous sommes encore sur le forum pour un bon moment  









						Santé. Une étude révèle que les humains pourraient (en théorie) vivre éternellement
					

Ces scientifiques ont cherché s’il existe un âge limite au-delà duquel il n’est pas possible de vivre… Et ils n’en ont pas trouvé.




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2021)

MacG, distraction de luxe ?

Électricité : le gouvernement s'attend à une hausse des prix «aux alentours de 12%»


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Nous sommes encore sur le forum pour un bon moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, mais comme l'a dit Woody Allen :
" L'éternité, c'est long... Surtout vers la fin..."


----------



## patlek (30 Septembre 2021)

et faudrait voir dans quel état...


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2021)

En Chine, la censure se resserre pour les créateurs de jeux vidéo
					

L'administration a posé de nouveaux interdits dans le contenu des jeux : personnages efféminés, romances gays, réécriture de l'Histoire, morale ambiguë ou encore colonialisme.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Qu’est-ce qu’on s’éclate au pays de Xi Jinping !


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2021)

On revient aux fondamentaux…


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2021)

Son truc est aussi chiant à regarder que Roland Garros.


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2021)

Tu préfères le cirque ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu préfères le cirque ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 240943



Le mouvement des jambes me rappelle un ancien avatar de @JPTK.


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> T'as des trucs de Q dans le genre ?


Ouais…






…C'est l'histoire d'un gars qui veut pécho !
La nana qu'il convoite est aware…
Sauf que son ex pense qu'elle est toujours sa copine…
Et il empêche le gars de grimper au balcon de la miss…


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2021)

Je me souviens de Melvin sur mon Classic. On pouvait habiller une nana (ou pas) et un personnage nommé Melvin arrivait en courant


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2021)

Les japonais ont des tas de jeux érotico-machin-truc… Sinon question souvenir de jeu vidéo version poivrot… Il y a avait sur le TO7 de mon frangin un jeu de plateau avec un clochard qui ramassait des bouteilles pour se pochetroner, évitait les flics et tabassait les gosses. Balthazar… Jeu de murde !


----------



## Powerdom (1 Octobre 2021)

Porté disparu, il participe à ses propres recherches


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Octobre 2021)

Le plastique c'est fantastique !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

La "coincaux" folies en Seine-Maritime


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Octobre 2021)

Pudibonderie en Italie


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

La ville d'Arbois se met au Rose


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2021)

Le Venezuela réforme à nouveau sa monnaie avec six zéros en moins


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pudibonderie en Italie
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 241223



C'est joli mais un poil hors-sujet. M'enfin, je préfère toujours ça aux monuments du "réalisme" soviétique.


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> un poil


À propos de poils…






Source

Une autre œuvre du sculpteur



Moonwalker a dit:


> je préfère toujours ça aux monuments du "réalisme" soviétique.


Il y avait, derrière ces monuments élevés à la gloire du régime, des artistes et des praticiens dont s'étaient hélas la seule source de revenus et le seul champ de visibilité – ou l'inverse. Et tout n'était pas à jeter. Mais ce régime, comme d'autres, a fait plus de mal que de bien… Et pas qu'aux artistes ! Foutus dictateurs mégalos…


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2021)

Ben un truc comme ça c'est quand même plus dans le sujet





Ou ça





C'est moins "bandant" par contre. Chez l'Italien ça évoque moins le travail, c'est plus "récréatif".


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le Venezuela réforme à nouveau sa monnaie avec six zéros en moins


Aie Aie Aie


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ou ça


Tout à fait ! À voir si cela reflète mieux le souvenir du fait de guerre en question. Si tel était le cas, il fallait choisir un autre artiste. Sauf mention contraire, ce n'est pas lui qui s'est imposé pour "vendre" son œuvre. Soit on est venu le chercher, soit il sort vainqueur d'un appel à projet. Dans les deux cas, cette paysanne de bronze ne pas tombe du ciel. Elle est le fruit d'une assemblée d'élu·e·s. (perso, la statue choisie me renvoie à la semeuse au dos des pièces d'un, deux et cinq francs français)


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2021)

D'ailleurs, question sexualisation du corps, ces Italiens n'en sont pas à leur coup d'essai :






Plus de cinq cents ans que le scandale perdure.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le Venezuela réforme à nouveau sa monnaie avec six zéros en moins



Ça me fait penser :


----------



## aCLR (1 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est moins "bandant" par contre


Hé hé, je mettrais un bémol sur l'aspect bandant. Même si le corps nu évoque la sexualité, c'est surtout l'esthétique et la grâce que l'on invoque pour la promotion des œuvres représentant les corps.


Moonwalker a dit:


> D'ailleurs, question sexualisation du corps, ces Italiens n'en sont pas à leur coup d'essai :


Hé hé, il y a une poignée années quelques russes – encore eux – voulaient justement couvrir le sexe du David installé sur une place, en face d'une église orthodoxe, lors d'une exposition sur l'artiste à Saint-Pétersbourg. ici


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Il se peut que je disparaisse des écrans… Demain… vers 16h01…


T'as vu un changement ?
À ce que je vois, t'es toujours là, remarque.


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2021)

Au Havre avenue Foch depuis plus de 25 ans...


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> À ce que je vois, t'es toujours là


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Un kilo de clous et de vis dans l'estomac d'un patient


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Au Havre avenue Foch depuis plus de 25 ans...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 241273​


Je trouve cela très beau et en rien offensant (mais il est vrai que la nudité ne m'est pas dérangeante).
Le David que nous avons à Marseille (localement connu comme "le monsieur tout nu") fait partie du paysage, il ne viendrait à l'idée de personne de le vouloir déboulonné.
Et puis, c'est l'occasion de faire un peu dans l'humoristique.




Je précise, à toutes fins utiles, que c'est un cliché de Katie Miller et que rien ne prouve qu'il s'agisse là du David de Marseille.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un kilo de clous et de vis dans l'estomac d'un patient



"Le médecin a expliqué que l'homme avait commencé à avaler des objets métalliques ces dernières semaines après avoir arrêté de boire."


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "Le médecin a expliqué que l'homme avait commencé à avaler des objets métalliques ces dernières semaines après avoir arrêté de boire."


L'homme de fer


----------



## patlek (2 Octobre 2021)

Faut pas qu'il aille à la piscine.


----------



## flotow (2 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Faut pas qu'il aille à la piscine.


Il suffit de faire comme l’élan : fermer ses narines.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2021)

Le Gasoil à un euro dans une station de Charente-Maritime


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> lamainfroide a dit:
> 
> 
> > aCLR a dit:
> ...



Je peux encore surfer au prix de clics supplémentaires… Voir s'afficher « navigation pas sécurisée affichage impossible » et devoir « ajouter une règle d'exception » sur bien des cibles de liens… Ça ne va pas arranger ma tendinite…


----------



## aCLR (3 Octobre 2021)

En parlant de bonimenteurs…









						"Pandora Papers" : des milliers de milliards de dollars toujours à l’abri dans des paradis fiscaux
					

La nouvelle enquête du Consortium international des journalistes d’investigation (ICIJ) et ses partenaires, dont la cellule investigation de Radio France, démontre que de nombreuses personnalités fortunées échappent toujours à l’impôt en ayant recours aux paradis fiscaux.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Powerdom (3 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> En parlant de bonimenteurs…


Nous on a notre @boninmi


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je peux encore surfer au prix de clics supplémentaires… Voir s'afficher « navigation pas sécurisée affichage impossible » et devoir « ajouter une règle d'exception » sur bien des cibles de liens… Ça ne va pas arranger ma tendinite…


Oh punaise, je viens de faire le rapprochement. Mon père n'arrête pas de me harceler comme quoi il ne peut pas aller partout avec son web et qu'il est obligé d'utiliser l'ordi de mon frère.
Il va falloir que j'aille bidouiller son bouzin qui n'accepte plus que 10.11.
Ah merde, meeerde.
J'ai une de ces envies de chialer.


----------



## Romuald (4 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> l va falloir que j'aille bidouiller son bouzin qui n'accepte plus que 10.11.


Tu as tout ce qu'il faut ici. Testé et validé sur le mac de ma môman, installation à distance (500km, teamviever merci).
Autre solution


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Dormir dans la maison de "Scream" pour Halloween


----------



## aCLR (4 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mon père n'arrête pas de me harceler


Et grâce à moi, enfin grâce à Romuald, il va te lâcher les baskets !
Alors… Un merci ne serait pas de trop !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Monsieur le maire interdit aux chiens d'aboyer
Il a pris début septembre un arrêté « anti-aboiement »


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Monsieur le maire interdit aux chiens d'aboyer
> Il a pris début septembre un arrêté « anti-aboiement »


... et les caravanes continuent de passer ?


----------



## flotow (4 Octobre 2021)

Prêt pour Paris 2024


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu as tout ce qu'il faut ici. Testé et validé sur le mac de ma môman, installation à distance (500km, teamviever merci).
> Autre solution





aCLR a dit:


> Et grâce à moi, enfin grâce à Romuald, il va te lâcher les baskets !
> Alors… Un merci ne serait pas de trop !


Ah ben merci, dis, hein.


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah ben merci, dis, hein.


Je m'attribue ce merci sans n'avoir rien eu à faire pour le mériter ! 
On a pas des métiers faciles… Mais vous nous le rendez bien !


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Nous on a notre @boninmi


Ouais… Même si notre boninmi est fortiche en arithmétique, ça m'étonnerait fort qu'il s'enquiquine à planquer ses dividendes dans un trust à 2,000 $ – même si j'avoue, il y aurait matière à échafauder bien des histoires vu son activité de spécialiste en murs de pierre sèche. La première étant : combien est rémunéré un tel spécialiste ? La pierre employée est-elle locale ? Son séchage est-il externalisé ? Combien coûte le transport ? Et quid des tonnes de ciment inscrites sur les factures ? Non c'est sûr, si Bercy fourrait son nez dans les comptes de notre spécialiste, ça chaufferait pour son pécule… Mais en fait non ! Mon « bonimenteurs » répondait à l'image que certains se font d'un personnage public quand sous leur nez d'autres _public figures_ n'ont rien à lui envier.


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2021)

Quand la réalité rejoint la fiction…






Le capitaine Kirk va enfin aller dans l'espace !


----------



## boninmi (5 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais… Même si notre boninmi est fortiche en arithmétique, ça m'étonnerait fort qu'il s'enquiquine à planquer ses dividendes dans un trust à 2,000 $ – même si j'avoue, il y aurait matière à échafauder bien des histoires vu son activité de spécialiste en murs de pierre sèche. La première étant : combien est rémunéré un tel spécialiste ? La pierre employée est-elle locale ? Son séchage est-il externalisé ? Combien coûte le transport ? Et quid des tonnes de ciment inscrites sur les factures ? Non c'est sûr, si Bercy fourrait son nez dans les comptes de notre spécialiste, ça chaufferait pour son pécule… Mais en fait non ! Mon « bonimenteurs » répondait à l'image que certains se font d'un personnage public quand sous leur nez d'autres _public figures_ n'ont rien à lui envier.


Je ne suis pas menteur ! Je suis passé du mur en pierres sèches ardéchois (granit, pierres métamorphiques) au mur en pierre sèches drômois (calcaire). Le transport coûte beaucoup d'huile de coude. Il m'est arrivé de mettre un peu de ciment à la base. Les murs en pierre sèche ont tendance à partir du bas en cas de pluies fortes.


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas menteur !


Je ne dis pas le contraire ! Si je devais balancer quelqu'un… Ce serait ce gredin de Powerdom !  Il a bien essayé de m'embarquer avec lui dans ses calomnies mais ça n'a pas pris !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire ! Si je devais balancer quelqu'un… Ce serait ce gredin de Powerdom !  Il a bien essayé de m'embarquer avec lui dans ses calomnies mais ça n'a pas pris !


Rrrhhôôôô !


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2021)

Et pas un mot pour la planche de surf. Pas merci !


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> Et pas un mot pour la planche de surf. Pas merci !


/me doesn't click on videos… Sorry buddy ^^


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> /me doesn't click on videos… Sorry buddy ^^


T’as tord 
Et puis, y’a pas de mot pour retranscrire la video, hormis : eau


----------



## Jura39 (5 Octobre 2021)

Amputé de ses jambes , il gravit 8163 Mètres à l'aide de ses mains


----------



## aCLR (5 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> T’as tord
> Et puis, y’a pas de mot pour retranscrire la video, hormis : eau


/me n'aime pas l'eau !


----------



## patlek (5 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Amputé de ses jambes , il gravit 8163 Mètres à l'aide de ses mains




Je vais battre son record, moi. Je vais le faire avec les dents!!


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

Le ministre des Transports indien veut remplacer les Klaxons par de la musique


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le ministre des Transports indien veut remplacer les Klaxons par de la musique


La cinquième de Beethoven avant impact. 

La police qui intervient sur la Chevauchée des Walkyries ou l’ambulance avec la marche funèbre de la sonate n°2 de Chopin.

Les pompiers ? Smoke on the Water !


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les pompiers ? Smoke on the Water !


Light my fire ou Allumer le feu, plutôt, non ?


----------



## Jura39 (6 Octobre 2021)

Une ville hérite d'un appartement estimé à 7.5 Millions d'Euros


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2021)

Qu'importe le résultat du match de ce soir ! La Belgique a déjà battu la France lors de la coupe des pandora papers au niveau du nombre de personnes impliquées : *Belgique 1.200 / France 600* !!!  

Pfffff ! Vous êtes des "petits joueurs" ...  ...


----------



## Romuald (7 Octobre 2021)

T'as pas cent balles ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

L'IRM le plus performant du monde testé sur un potimarron


----------



## aCLR (7 Octobre 2021)

Disparition de la star chinoise Zhao Wei : Xi Jinping s'en prend au culte des célébrités
					

Zhao Wei, l'une des plus célèbres actrices chinoises, a vu son existence effacée sur la toile locale. Après les patrons milliardaires comme Jack Ma, les stars du divertissement sont sommées de rentrer dans le rang.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2021)

Des bateaux de la mini-Transat attaques par des orques


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des bateaux de la mini-Transat attaques par des orques


Un bateau mordu, et puis ça fait plus d'un an que les voiliers sont "attaqués" au large du Portugal...
En ce moment les premiers sont arrivé sous l'éruption du volcan de La Palma...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2021)

... Sans aucun doute, des orques de barbarie !!! ...


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2021)

Un potiron de 897,5 Kg


----------



## patlek (8 Octobre 2021)

Mer de Chine: un sous-marin américain heurté par un objet non identifié
					

L'US Navy a indiqué qu'il n'y avait pas eu de blessé grave dans cet accident survenu dans les eaux internationales de la région indo-pacifique.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2021)

Visiblement nos élus s'emmerdent en scéance, alors ils cherchent comment s'occuper


----------



## Powerdom (8 Octobre 2021)

Interpellation de la mairesse de Canteleu pour trafic de drogue. Une vingtaine d'interpellation à Rouen. Des nouvelles de @aCLR ? (0_o)


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Interpellation de la mairesse de Canteleu pour trafic de drogue. Une vingtaine d'interpellation à Rouen. Des nouvelles de @aCLR ? (0_o)


On comprend mieux l’empressement de la « gôche » à faire proliférer les salles de shoot.


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Des nouvelles de @aCLR ? (0_o)


Présent M'sieur !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On comprend mieux l’empressement de la « gôche » à faire proliférer les salles de shoot.


Je te trouve bien injuste avec la "gôche" qui n'a comme seul souci que de s'adapter au progrès : Paris : la ville va démonter les panneaux de direction 
Le "nouveau monde"...


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Octobre 2021)

Depuis le temps qu'on sait que Le marcheur de Lune n'est pas de "gôche"


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Octobre 2021)

Et ça, c'est rigolo !


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'IRM le plus performant du monde testé sur un potimarron





Jura39 a dit:


> Un potiron de 897,5 Kg


Et vlan, un deuxième candidat pour tester l'IRM


Romuald a dit:


> Visiblement nos élus s'emmerdent en scéance, alors ils cherchent comment s'occuper


Et vlan, un troisième candidat. Au risque de s'apercevoir qu'il y a plus à observer dans un potimarron que dans la tête à Julien Aubert.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2021)

Fender s'associe au constructeur Lexus pour créer une guitare


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Interpellation de la mairesse de Canteleu pour trafic de drogue.


S'cusez nous madame


----------



## Jura39 (12 Octobre 2021)

Une fourgonnette sur un abribus


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une fourgonnette sur un abribus


J'en tenais une hier soir, impossible de me souvenir où j'ai garé mon satané kangoo.
À l'abri, j'espère.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)

Un heureux Joueur


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un heureux Joueur


Préparez-vous les gars, je vais poser une question abruti.
Je ne suis pas familier de ce genre d'endroit.
Je vois qu'on mise à coup de pièce de 2 centimes. Ne me dites pas que le mec a gagné 50 milles balles en pièces de 2 centimes tout de même, si ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Préparez-vous les gars, je vais poser une question abruti.
> Je ne suis pas familier de ce genre d'endroit.
> Je vois qu'on mise à coup de pièce de 2 centimes. Ne me dites pas que le mec a gagné 50 milles balles en pièces de 2 centimes tout de même, si ?


Voici ce que je peux lire sur le site du casino 

100 machines à sous pour le plaisir de jouer et tenter de décrocher le jackpot !
Rouleaux, vidéo rouleaux, vidéo poker *à partir de 1 centime !*
Des machines à sous dernière génération, des machines à sous plus classiques, il y en a pour tous les goûts !


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Préparez-vous les gars, je vais poser une question abruti.
> Je ne suis pas familier de ce genre d'endroit.
> Je vois qu'on mise à coup de pièce de 2 centimes. Ne me dites pas que le mec a gagné 50 milles balles en pièces de 2 centimes tout de même, si ?


Non, d'après ce que j'ai compris, il a joué avec des pièces de 2 centimes.


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2021)

'ça dépend' ça dépasse ©le père Noël est une ordure


----------



## Powerdom (13 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ne me dites pas que le mec a gagné 50 milles balles en pièces de 2 centimes tout de même, si ?


Je joue parfois à celui de Salin les Bains dans le Jura justement. Sur certaines machines tu achètes des cartes que tu crédites. mais c'est pas fun du tout. Le plaisir de glisser tes pièces !
Par contre selon les machines tu peux avoir des pièces qui tombent ou des jetons. Sur une somme importante comme ici il ne tombe pas d'argent. La machine se signale et un employé vient te chercher pour faire ton encaissement
Quand ce sont des pièces qui tombent, tu les rejoues en te disant c'est bon ce coup-ci je vais me refaire !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2021)

Tourisme spatial : atterrissage réussi pour la capsule Blue Origin


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)

@Powerdom
Tu devrais venir sur St Laurent découvrir le Casino.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2021)

Les ventes de mozzarella dépassent celles de camembert en France,...


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les ventes de mozzarella dépassent celles de camembert en France,...


Quand on sait que le lait de bufflonne vient principalement d'Inde et du Pakistan, on se demande où part notre lait de vaches !


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les ventes de mozzarella dépassent celles de camembert en France,...


La mozzarella, même la vraie de vraie AOP, n'a aucun gout. Parlez moi d'un bon camembert au lait cru bien affiné !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les ventes de mozzarella dépassent celles de camembert en France,...


Un phénomène de mode ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un phénomène de mode ?


Pas impossible !


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> La mozzarella, même la vraie de vraie AOP, n'a aucun gout.


'fin la mozza, je ne la consomme pas pour son goût mais son fondant dans un plat de lasagnes au four ! 


Romuald a dit:


> Parlez moi d'un bon camembert au lait cru bien affiné !


Pas trop affiné non plus sinon bonjour l'haleine… 
Un Jort à peine fait me convient parfaitement !


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je vois qu'on mise à coup de pièce de 2 centimes. Ne me dites pas que le mec a gagné 50 milles balles en pièces de 2 centimes tout de même, si ?


À raison de 3 grammes par pièce, mieux vaut venir au casino en utilitaire !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> La mozzarella, même la vraie de vraie AOP, n'a aucun gout. Parlez moi d'un bon camembert au lait cru bien affiné !





Jura39 a dit:


> Un phénomène de mode ?



Non, question de goût de gens qui n’en ont aucun.


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> 'fin la mozza, je ne la consomme pas pour son goût mais son fondant dans un plat de lasagnes au four !
> 
> Pas trop affiné non plus sinon bonjour l'haleine…
> Un Jort à peine fait me convient parfaitement !


J'ai dit 'bien affiné', je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait courir après !
Jort, d'accord, mais je ne le trouve pas toujours. Réo noir, du coup.


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non, question de goût de gens qui n’en ont aucun.


Hé hé, mais que tu es méchant avec tes contemporains ! 

Nous avons tous un goût ! Certains comme toi par exemple ont un palais raffiné et éduqué, qu'ils se délectent de plats aux saveurs incomparables et j'espère produits à deux pas de chez toi. Mais pour d'autres, comme ces bouffeurs de pizzas mozza à la provenance consistance et saveur bizarre, ce qui comptent, ou plutôt ne comptent pas, c'est le goût, ou l'absence de goût, du produit consommé tant qu'il rassasie le corps, qu'il arrive chez toi en livreur à scooter et que maman n'a pas de vaisselle à faire ! Ils ont le goût pour autre chose mais pas la bouffe… Alors que merde, notre second cerveau n'a pas simplement besoin de se remplir, il a aussi besoin de se nourrir de nutriments et saveurs rares… Si bien que mince, je me suis trompé, t'es pas méchant avec tes contemporains… Tu es juste brutal ! 



Romuald a dit:


> J'ai dit 'bien affiné', je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait courir après !


Pardon, pardon, m'sieur ! Ça fait donc deux fois que je me trompe dans la même soirée ! Dur… Heureusement que je ne me suis pas avancé en calculs et le poids de cinquante mille balles en jetons de deux cents…


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Hé hé, mais que tu es méchant avec tes contemporains !
> 
> Pardon, pardon, m'sieur ! Ça fait donc deux fois que je me trompe dans la même soirée !


Un vrai modo "déconstruit" !


----------



## Romuald (13 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> le poids de cinquante mille balles en jetons de deux cents…


D'après le _Règlement no 975/98 du Conseil du 3 mai 1998 sur les valeurs unitaires et les spécifications techniques des pièces libellées en euro destinées à la circulation, _la pièce de deux cents pèse 3 grammes.
A vos calculettes !


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Octobre 2021)

Si je ne m'abuse, le mec a gagné pour 7 tonnes 726 kilos et 35 grammes en pièces de 2.
Avec un permis B, sans aucune option, il ne peut pas tout embarquer d'un seul coup.
Limité à un véhicule de 3t5 (qui ne peut donc pas embarquer ce poids puisqu'il faut déduire le poids du véhicule), il est bon pour plusieurs voyages.
T'es content d'avoir tiré le gros lot, j'te l'dis.
Et v'là la gueule du porte-monnaie qu'il te faut.


----------



## aCLR (14 Octobre 2021)

Casinos, préjugé № 36 : _« Les rombières repartent toujours avec des petites pièces ! »_


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Si je ne m'abuse, le mec a gagné pour 7 tonnes 726 kilos et 35 grammes en pièces de 2.
> Avec un permis B, sans aucune option, il ne peut pas tout embarquer d'un seul coup.
> Limité à un véhicule de 3t5 (qui ne peut donc pas embarquer ce poids puisqu'il faut déduire le poids du véhicule), il est bon pour plusieurs voyages.
> T'es content d'avoir tiré le gros lot, j'te l'dis.
> Et v'là la gueule du porte-monnaie qu'il te faut.


L’heureux gagnant est donc reparti avec un chèque de 51 509 euros


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L’heureux gagnant est donc reparti avec un chèque de 51 509 euros


Compliqué à foutre dans une poche, mais on ne va pas chipoter.
C'est toujours mieux que d'avoir à organiser un transport en PL.


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> 'ça dépend' ça dépasse


Avec le regroupement des communes on en arrive à avoir des bleds qui ont des noms de la longueur de noms de familles espagnoles... Je vous dit pas les gentilés...


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2021)

Ils ne savent plus quoi inventer


----------



## Jura39 (14 Octobre 2021)

Un pet provoque une bagarre générale dans un spa


----------



## Toum'aï (14 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un pet provoque une bagarre générale dans un spa


Pourtant, c'est comme ça qu'on se fait un jacuzzi à pas cher


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2021)

Ski : les remontées mécaniques pourront ouvrir sans passe sanitaire


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2021)




----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Octobre 2021)

Pour avoir des amis travaillant chez Canal, effectivement, ce sont les journalistes de gauche _engagés_ qui couinent le plus...

Des places douillettes et confortables les attendent dans les médias du pouvoir !


----------



## boninmi (15 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour avoir des amis travaillant chez Canal, effectivement, ce sont les journalistes de gauche _engagés_ qui couinent le plus...
> 
> Des places douillettes et confortables les attendent dans les médias du pouvoir !


C'est déjà complet.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2021)

Canada : une femme réveillée dans la nuit par une météorite tombée dans son lit


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Canada : une femme réveillée dans la nuit par une météorite tombée dans son lit


"Les chances qu’une météorite frappe votre maison sont, d’après CTV News Vancouver, d’environ 1 sur 4000 milliards".
Deux coups de bol le même jour.
La météorite frappe sa maison.
Et elle évite sa tête de peu.
Quand tu en arrives à ce taux de chance, j'ai le sentiment que tu as épuisé tes chances de tirer le gros lot au loto.
Et je suppose qu'elle ne va pas toucher un tune sur la valeur potentielle de cette météorite.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Octobre 2021)

*Modifier un iPhone, l'exploit technique d'un étudiant de l'EPFL*


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

Apple met en vente un chiffon à 25 €


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Apple met en vente un chiffon à 25 €











						Les nouveaux accessoires des MacBook Pro, dont la chiffonnette Apple à 25 €, sont disponibles
					

Pour accompagner les nouveaux MacBook Pro présentés ce soir, Apple a sorti une nouvelle gamme d’accessoires que vous pouvez acheter dès maintenant. En particulier, le nouveau câble MagSafe, qui se relie à la source d’énergie en USB-C, est disponible à l’unité pour 55 €. Il mesure deux mètres de...




					www.macg.co


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2021)

Du 1er au 31e jour du mois d'octobre de l'année en cours – c'est donc en ce moment – l'assemblée nationale organise une consultation sur l'abstention et la participation électorale ouverte à toutes et tous !

Donc les râleurs de tous poils les sacrés français sont cordialement invités à y participer !

Clic !


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Les nouveaux accessoires des MacBook Pro, dont la chiffonnette Apple à 25 €, sont disponibles
> 
> 
> Pour accompagner les nouveaux MacBook Pro présentés ce soir, Apple a sorti une nouvelle gamme d’accessoires que vous pouvez acheter dès maintenant. En particulier, le nouveau câble MagSafe, qui se relie à la source d’énergie en USB-C, est disponible à l’unité pour 55 €. Il mesure deux mètres de...
> ...


Il faut au moins ça pour un écran à 6500 balles !


----------



## love_leeloo (19 Octobre 2021)

Quand on pense qu’il suffirait que les gens n’achètent plus pour que ça ne se vende pas !


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Quand on pense qu’il suffirait que les gens n’achètent plus pour que ça ne se vende pas !


Je m'disais la même chose pour le _nutella_… Jusqu'au jour où j'ai vu _Bonne maman_ s'y mettre aussi…


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2021)

le wapiti enfin libéré de son carcan pneumatique


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Je m'disais la même chose pour le _nutella_… Jusqu'au jour où j'ai vu _Bonne maman_ s'y mettre aussi…


Oh punaise, il faut que je goute ça.


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> le wapiti enfin libéré de son carcan pneumatique


Nan mais, ils ont du couper les bois ? Ils n'avaient même pas préparer leur coup avec l'outillage nécessaire ?
Remarque, ça n'étonnera personne, ils ont mis 2 ans à s'en occuper.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Nan mais, ils ont du couper les bois ?



Ses bois repoussent chaque année
 Les bois du wapiti sont caducs : ils tombent chaque hiver pour repousser au printemps. Ce sont des organes osseux qui revêtent un velours les protégeant pendant leur croissance.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Nan mais, ils ont du couper les bois ? Ils n'avaient même pas préparer leur coup avec l'outillage nécessaire ?
> Remarque, ça n'étonnera personne, ils ont mis 2 ans à s'en occuper.


j'avais lu sur un autre site qu'ils ne sont pas arrivés à couper le pneu avec la scie portative qu'ils avaient apporté


----------



## loustic (19 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Du 1er au 31e jour du mois d'octobre de l'année en cours – c'est donc en ce moment – l'assemblée nationale organise une consultation sur l'abstention et la participation électorale ouverte à toutes et tous !
> 
> Donc les râleurs de tous poils les sacrés français sont cordialement invités à y participer !
> 
> Clic !


Les consultants comptent sur les abstentionnistes qui s'abstiendront de l'abstention ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Octobre 2021)

Le constructeur de l'iPhone SE lance dans l'automobile


----------



## patlek (20 Octobre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'avais lu sur un autre site qu'ils ne sont pas arrivés à couper le pneu avec la scie portative qu'ils avaient apporté



Moi ,j' aurais coupé la tete, enlevé le pneu, et recousu la tete.

éééé oouuaaiiiiisss... ééé ooouuuuaaaaaiiiiisss!! La solution était simple, ééééé ooouuuaaaais!!! faut juste en avoir dans le ciboulot.


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2021)

Amis marins… Fermez les yeux !














						VIDÉO. Le navire école brésilien Cisne Branco, star de l’Armada de Rouen, heurte un pont en Équateur
					

Les images du trois-mâts s’encastrant dans un pont en Équateur lundi 18 octobre 2021 sont saisissantes. Le navire en escale à Rouen lors de l’Armada 2019 était en très mauvaise posture. Heureusement, il n’y a pas eu de victimes.




					www.paris-normandie.fr


----------



## Romuald (20 Octobre 2021)

Ils ont embauché le capitaine du costa concordia ou bien ?
Quant à celui qui envoie une deux chevaux pour tracter un 38 tonnes, pas mieux !


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2021)

Rapport Meadows…
On savait mais bon… Les clients paieront !









						INFO FRANCE 2. Changement climatique : Total était alerté depuis 50 ans
					

Des documents confidentiels, auxquels l'émission "Complément d'enquête" a eu accès, révèlent que le groupe pétrolier français était au courant des conséquences de l'exploitation des énergies fossiles sur le climat dès les années 1970.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## loustic (20 Octobre 2021)

Les clients n'étaient pas au courant ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Octobre 2021)

Il ne s'agit pas de courant mais d'essence !


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2021)

Le rein d'un porc transplanté avec succès sur un humain, une première mondiale


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le rein d'un porc transplanté avec succès sur un humain, une première mondiale


J'avais pas lu quelque part que le porc était l'animal le plus proche de l'homme génétiquement ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2021)

Le bonus de 6000 euros à l'achat d'une voiture électrique prolongé


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'avais pas lu quelque part que le porc était l'animal le plus proche de l'homme génétiquement ?


Génétiquement, non, c'est le chimpanzé. Mais physiologiquement, c'est à dire en ce qui concerne les organes, c'est impressionnant. Et si la greffe est possible c'est entre autres parce que le sang du porc est quasi identique au sang humain.


----------



## aCLR (21 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le bonus de 6000 euros à l'achat d'une voiture électrique prolongé





			https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-la-loire/angers-49000/il-y-a-plus-de-40-ans-un-angevin-produisait-de-l-hydrogene-vert-dans-son-jardin-et-roulait-avec-01e82350-2814-11ec-b0ac-6b61262a978b


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Octobre 2021)

On recherche des volontaires : *Un appel aux dons de sperme et d’ovocytes pour échapper aux pénuries*


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Octobre 2021)

Pour du faux ? Nan, pour du vrai...


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour du faux ? Nan, pour du vrai...


Effroyable.


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2021)

Va falloir s'y coller : licenciements de modos en vue, sinon !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Octobre 2021)

Béziers : elle gagne 15 000 euros au casino, la Caf lui en réclame 10 000


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Béziers : elle gagne 15 000 euros au casino, la Caf lui en réclame 10 000


Article très instructif.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Octobre 2021)

Elle survit grâce à des fourmis


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2021)

Chasses traditionnelles : les nouvelles autorisations suspendues


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2021)

Une majorité d’employeurs déplore des lacunes en français dans leurs équipes


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Octobre 2021)

On en pense ce qu'on veut...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On en pense ce qu'on veut...


En finira-t-on un jour avec ces associations d’emmerdeurs et d’emmerdeuses (pour écrire comme eux) ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Octobre 2021)

Il ne supporte plus d'être avec sa femme et demande à aller en prison


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En finira-t-on un jour avec ces associations d’emmerdeurs et d’emmerdeuses (pour écrire comme eux) ?


C'est le seul site d'info où les sexes n'ont pas été flouté, La Dépêche par ex.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Octobre 2021)

Le prix de la bière pourrait bientôt augmenter


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Octobre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une majorité d’employeurs déplore des lacunes en français dans leurs équipes


Et moi j'ai eu à déplorer des lacunes en français chez certains de mes employeurs.
1 partout, balle au centre.


Toum'aï a dit:


> On en pense ce qu'on veut...


Dégradant et sexiste, je ne sais pas, en revanche et en premier lieu de par la qualité du travail c'est une grave atteinte à l'art de la peinture.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le prix de la bière pourrait bientôt augmenter


5 à 10% ?
Ok, là ça suffit, ça en est trop.
Manif ! Manif ! Manif ! Manif !


----------



## loustic (28 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> ....
> Ok, là ça suffit, ça en est trop.
> Manif ! Manif ! Manif ! Manif !


Succès assuré pour cette manif qui sera amusante... ou pas ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Succès assuré pour cette manif qui sera amusante... ou pas ?


Va faire soif !


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2021)

Il gratte un jeu à 5 Euros et gagne 500 000 €


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Octobre 2021)

Miam !


----------



## Romuald (28 Octobre 2021)

Corsica Ferries: les nationalistes veulent faire payer l'Etat
					

Gilles Simeoni, président autonomiste du Conseil exécutif de Corse, a expliqué jeudi vouloir faire participer l'Etat au paiement des 86,3 millions...




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




A la lecture de l'article je crois comprendre que "l'état doit payer parce qu'il nous a laissé faire ce qu'on voulait, donc il est responsable". Me trompé-je ?


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Octobre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Corsica Ferries: les nationalistes veulent faire payer l'Etat
> 
> 
> Gilles Simeoni, président autonomiste du Conseil exécutif de Corse, a expliqué jeudi vouloir faire participer l'Etat au paiement des 86,3 millions...
> ...


Non, non. Tu ne te trompes pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Octobre 2021)

... Il est revenu !!! ... 

Le covid safe ticket fait führer ! ​


----------



## patlek (29 Octobre 2021)

Dispute intra-familiale.









						Côte-d'Or : une fillette âgée de 4 ans tire sur son petit frère près de Saulieu
					

Une enfant de 4 ans a tiré sur son petit frère avec une arme à feu. L'accident a eu lieu en haute Côte-d'Or, du côté de Saulieu. Le petit garçon n'est pas gravement blessé. Une enquête est ouverte.




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)

Retrouvée morte avec 20 coups de couteau, les enquêteurs concluent à un suicide


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Retrouvée morte avec 20 coups de couteau, les enquêteurs concluent à un suicide


Il est toujours possible de se suicider en se donnant des coups de couteaux dans le cou, l'abdomen et la poitrine. En revanche, se poignarder le dos n'est pas le plus simple. Mais en se montrant ingénieux, c'est encore possible.
Là, d'après ce que je comprends, elle a trouvé le moyen de se planter le truc dans le dos et partout ailleurs, de démonter le système d'accroche (il fallait bien un truc du genre pour faire tenir le couteau avant de se jeter dessus de dos), de sortir dans la rue pour faire disparaitre le système d'accroche et l'arme (sans foutre du sang partout), de revenir chez elle, de verrouiller la porte et, enfin, de décéder.
Faut aimer se faire chier.


----------



## Romuald (29 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Il est toujours possible de se suicider en se donnant des coups de couteaux dans le cou, l'abdomen et la poitrine. En revanche, se poignarder le dos n'est pas le plus simple. Mais en se montrant ingénieux, c'est encore possible.
> Là, d'après ce que je comprends, elle a trouvé le moyen de se planter le truc dans le dos et partout ailleurs, de démonter le système d'accroche (il fallait bien un truc du genre pour faire tenir le couteau avant de se jeter dessus de dos), de sortir dans la rue pour faire disparaitre le système d'accroche et l'arme (sans foutre du sang partout), de revenir chez elle, de verrouiller la porte et, enfin, de décéder.
> Faut aimer se faire chier.


/humour noir on
Elle a aussi pu demander à quelqu'un de la faire passer de vie à trépas. Ce serait donc bien un suicide, même si c'est un assassinat
/humour noir off


----------



## Jura39 (29 Octobre 2021)

Un chat bloque le métro Lyonnais


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un chat bloque le métro Lyonnais


On n'a pas idée de vouloir faire passer un métro là où un chat pose son cul.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> On n'a pas idée de vouloir faire passer un métro là où un chat pose son cul.


Celui qui a eu cette brillante idée n'a certainement jamais tenté de faire dégager 2 matous confortablement installés dans son fauteuil !


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Octobre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Celui qui a eu cette brillante idée n'a certainement jamais tenté de faire dégager 2 matous confortablement installés dans son fauteuil !


Tu veux dire dans "leur" fauteuil.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Octobre 2021)

Il ne répond pas aux appels des secours parce que " numéro inconnu" s'affiche sur son smartphone


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Octobre 2021)

Quand la réalité rattrape la fiction :





__





						Actualités croquées…
					






					forums.macg.co
				












						Espagne: un garçon de neuf ans qui fêtait Halloween a été enlevé et tué
					

Un suspect, déjà condamné pour meurtre et agression sexuelle, a été placé en détention dimanche. Il était en liberté conditionnelle. Une forte émotion s'est emparée du pays.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand la réalité rattrape la fiction :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au risque de passer pour un sans cœur en m'attardant sur autre chose, plutôt que cette affaire (je suis révolté, je pense comme vous, donc mes commentaires sont inutiles), j'aimerais revenir un court instant sur le commentaire d'Arnaud45, cette espèce d'énorme tête de nœud.
Sur ce genre de site d'actualité les commentaires sont bien souvent des chapelets de merde. Ben là, pour moi, on a décroché le pompon.
Arnaud45 mériterait qu'on lui enfonce dans le fion son ordinateur, le chargeur, la prise électrique et même son compteur edf.
Ceci n'étant, évidemment, que mon avis.
Un simple avis que je ne souhaite pas voir suivi d'acte (il faut savoir raison garder).


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Novembre 2021)

Il ne faut pas trop lire les commentaires sur les sites d’actualités, surtout avec ce genre d’actualité. C’est comme descendre dans un puits nauséabond.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Novembre 2021)

Le concours Lépine récompense une table basse transformable en poste de télétravail Pensée pour télétravailler notamment depuis un canapé, elle est dotée de plusieurs espaces de rangement et intègre différentes connectiques.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2021)

Royaume-Uni : il découvre que sa maison a été vendue à son insu


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2021)

Elle dépense 16 200 € pour sauver des chatons errants


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle dépense 16 200 € pour sauver des chatons errants


C'est la copine à TheBig ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2021)

Spécial dédicace à qui de droit 

Le fémur de Toumaï lèvera-t-il le doute ?


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Novembre 2021)

@Toum'aï tu ne crois pas qu'il serait temps que tu te manifestes, plutôt que de rester caché derrière ton ordi à les regarder s'étriper ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Novembre 2021)




----------



## Toum'aï (2 Novembre 2021)

Sa femme est une chieuse, mais lui est amoureux !


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2021)

Une tombe en forme de table de pique-nique


----------



## Romuald (2 Novembre 2021)

Des adeptes de QAnon rassemblés à Dallas, espérant le retour du fils décédé de JFK
					

Une théorie diffusée par la nébuleuse conspirationniste affirme que le fils de «JFK», mort en 1999 avec sa femme Carolyn et sa belle-sœur Lauren quand l'avion qu'il pilotait s'est abîmé en mer au large de l'État du Massachusetts, devait réapparaître vers midi, pour annoncer le retour de...




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




_Une théorie diffusée par la nébuleuse conspirationniste affirme que le fils de «JFK», mort en 1999 avec sa femme Carolyn et sa belle-sœur Lauren quand l'avion qu'il pilotait s'est abîmé en mer au large de l'État du Massachusetts, devait réapparaître vers midi, pour annoncer le retour de Donald Trump à la présidence des États-Unis._

Honnêtement je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2021)

Mais du coup, il a réapparu ou pas ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mais du coup, il a réapparu ou pas ?


Hypothèse :
Le temps de dire "je suis démocrate, pas républicain, pourquoi voulez-vous que je cautionne Trump ? rentrez chez vous"


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2021)

Un téléphone explose dans un cercueil


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2021)

Madame Petronin est repartie au Mali...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Madame Petronin est repartie au Mali...


Puisqu'elle est au diable, qu'elle y reste et que son fils ne nous casse plus les noix si elle disparaît.


----------



## nicomarcos (3 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Madame Petronin est repartie au Mali..


Et dire qu'il a fallu libérer 200 djihadistes pour la récupérer..


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et dire qu'il a fallu libérer 200 djihadistes pour la récupérer..


et que deux soldats français ont perdu la vie au cours de sa libération


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> et que deux soldats français ont perdu la vie au cours de sa libération


et que je me demande bien ce que j'ai foutu ces derniers temps pour ne jamais avoir entendu parlé de cette meuf.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2021)

Un millionnaire vexé


----------



## patlek (4 Novembre 2021)

çà rappelle la blague


----------



## Romuald (4 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> et que deux soldats français ont perdu la vie au cours de sa libération


Pas la sienne : _La libération de Sophie Pétronin, retenue au Mali depuis 2016, avait été obtenue diplomatiquement par la libération de 200 djihadistes emprisonnés au Mali. Dans la nuit du 9 au 10 mai 2019, en revanche, les forces spéciales françaises avaient perdu deux de leurs hommes en secourant, au Burkina Faso, des otages Français, une Sud-Coréenne et une Américaine_

Ce qui ne change rien au fait qu'elle aurait mieux fait de rapatrier sa fille adoptive plutôt que de la rejoindre.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2021)

Ouverture d'un spa à la bière à Strasbourg  
​


----------



## Powerdom (4 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ouverture d'un spa à la bière à Strasbourg
> ​


Bah si tu bois une tasse au moins elle aura bon goût


----------



## Powerdom (4 Novembre 2021)

Le plus vieux détenu de France


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2021)

Madrid : huit chameaux et un lama déambulent dans les rues


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2021)

Un chat a 63.000 volts.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Novembre 2021)

Un fast-food " French Barclette"


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2021)

Un prêtre qui avait été condamné pour atteinte sexuelle sur mineur a célébré la messe à la télévision
					

Lors de cette messe qu'il cocélébrait, le père A appelait lui-même à prier pour les victimes de violences sexuelles dans l'Église. L'évêque de Nanterre l'a suspendu de ses fonctions jusqu'à nouvel ordre.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Romuald (6 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un fast-food " French Barclette"


Au moins ce sera du choléstérol français !


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Au moins ce sera du choléstérol français !


Français ou javanais le taux de cholestérol est une vaste arnaque montée pour cacher la responsabilité du sucre dans les maladies cardiovasculaires.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2021)

Les macarons Ladurée ne sont plus fabriqués en France
					

L'entreprise française a reconnu que les macarons étaient produits en Suisse depuis 2020.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




De toute façon, je déteste ces machins sucrés industriels.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Français ou javanais le taux de cholestérol est une vaste arnaque montée pour cacher la responsabilité du sucre dans les maladies cardiovasculaires.


Pour te fourguer du Tahor® à tout va... Z'on faillit flinguer ma mère !


----------



## Romuald (6 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Français ou javanais le taux de cholestérol est une vaste arnaque montée pour cacher la responsabilité du sucre dans les maladies cardiovasculaires.


Pas tout à fait. De ce que j'ai pu lire, trop de sucre fait baisser le taux de choléstérol HDL, du coup le taux de choléstérol LDL augmente, le taux de triglycérides aussi, et par voie de conséquence le risque cardio-vasculaire. Donc il y a bien une responsabilité du sucre, mais si tu manges sans sucre et trop gras, tu risques autant.
en tous cas  nous sommes d'accord, les sucres ajoutés dans les aliments transformés, c'est le triple effet kisscool : du poids à pas cher pour la marge, de l'addiction car oui le sucre est addictif, et une augmentation du risque cardio-vasculaire _du fait de son action sur le taux de choléstérol_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2021)

Ah le sucre !!! 

Je suis heureux d'avoir connu l'époque ou on mangeait gras, sucré, salé à volonté juste pour se faire plaisir sans se préoccuper d'autre chose ... OK, on en crevait aussi, mais bien repu et content d'avoir bien profité de la vie ! 

Les dates de péremption ... que nenni ! Si tu ouvrais un yaourt et qu'il y avait du poil dessus, on te le changeait à l'épicerie ! C'était un autre temps ... ni mieux, ni pire que l'époque actuelle, simplement différent !

Maintenant, les pubs pour les régimes, le bio et le "bien manger" inondent le paysage audio visuel et si jamais il te venait à l'idée de proposer une boisson sucrée à tes petits-enfants, on te regarde comme le diable !  

Et attention de bien vérifier les "nutri-scores" dans le frigo ... Le "A" c'est parfait ... Le "B", ça craint et ne parlons pas des "C, D, E" ! 

Alors, essayons de faire la part des choses et restons modérés dans nos choix sans oublier de vivre pleinement en oubliant parfois les diktats de la mode et de la bonne bouffe !

Et surtout, n'oublions pas que la vie, en elle-même, est une aventure dangereuse ... la preuve, c'est qu'on n'en sort jamais vivants ! 

Bon appétit à tous !


----------



## boninmi (6 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les macarons Ladurée ne sont plus fabriqués en France
> 
> 
> L'entreprise française a reconnu que les macarons étaient produits en Suisse depuis 2020.
> ...


@Jura39 , tu es démasqué !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2021)

Tidju ! Même aux chiottes on n'est plus tranquilles !!!

Mais, en ce qui me concerne, il faudrait qu'il ait une vue excellente !!!!  ... ​


----------



## Jura39 (7 Novembre 2021)

Elle récupère sa maison avec plus de 30.000 €  de travaux  

La mairie propose un logement social de 5 pièces mais le locataire refuse parce qu’«il trouve le salon trop petit»


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas tout à fait. De ce que j'ai pu lire, trop de sucre fait baisser le taux de choléstérol HDL, du coup le taux de choléstérol LDL augmente, le taux de triglycérides aussi, et par voie de conséquence le risque cardio-vasculaire. Donc il y a bien une responsabilité du sucre, mais si tu manges sans sucre et trop gras, tu risques autant.
> en tous cas  nous sommes d'accord, les sucres ajoutés dans les aliments transformés, c'est le triple effet kisscool : du poids à pas cher pour la marge, de l'addiction car oui le sucre est addictif, et une augmentation du risque cardio-vasculaire _du fait de son action sur le taux de choléstérol_


Le taux de cholestérol n’est indicateur de rien, sauf chez les gens atteint d’une maladie rare et spécifique au cholestérol.


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le taux de cholestérol n’est indicateur de rien, sauf chez les gens atteint d’une maladie rare et spécifique au cholestérol.


merci d’eclairer ma lanterne. sources ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> merci d’eclairer ma lanterne. sources ?


j'avais regardé sur Arté un docu sur l'origine du cholestérol. d'après ce doc, c'est entièrement fabriqué par les labos pour vendre du médicament après 1945. Pour ma part je l'ai bien fait diminuer depuis que j'ai arrêté la viande.


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'avais regardé sur Arté un docu sur l'origine du cholestérol. d'après ce doc, c'est entièrement fabriqué par les labos pour vendre du médicament après 1945. Pour ma part je l'ai bien fait diminuer depuis que j'ai arrêté la viande.


Je viens de faire une recherche, et n'ai trouvé qu'un débat de 20mn intitulé 'Choléstérol, le grand bluff'. C'est ça ? 

Parce qu'avant de regarder, déjà le titre annonce la couleur; en plus l'un des débatteurs, Michel de Lorgeril, est clairement anti. Pourquoi pas, mais s'il se contente d'affirmer sans preuves scientifiques en arguant de sa qualité de médecin, ça s'appelle un argument d'autorité et ce n'est pas recevable. Et il a intérêt à être convaincant, parce que avec le Covid il a affiché son côté antivax ce qui m'incline à penser que ses positions sont plus dues à un côté anti-'BigPharma' qu'autre chose.
De l'autre côté de la table c'est un allemand, je ne trouve rien sur lui en français donc je ne me prononce pas.


----------



## Powerdom (7 Novembre 2021)

oui c'est ce titre. Je n'ai aucune compétence la dessus, j'en parlais juste comme ça.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Je viens de faire une recherche, et n'ai trouvé qu'un débat de 20mn intitulé 'Choléstérol, le grand bluff'. C'est ça ?
> 
> Parce qu'avant de regarder, déjà le titre annonce la couleur; en plus l'un des débatteurs, Michel de Lorgeril, est clairement anti. Pourquoi pas, mais s'il se contente d'affirmer sans preuves scientifiques en arguant de sa qualité de médecin, ça s'appelle un argument d'autorité et ce n'est pas recevable. Et il a intérêt à être convaincant, parce que avec le Covid il a affiché son côté antivax ce qui m'incline à penser que ses positions sont plus dues à un côté anti-'BigPharma' qu'autre chose.
> De l'autre côté de la table c'est un allemand, je ne trouve rien sur lui en français donc je ne me prononce pas.


Le documentaire était édifiant. Ils expliquaient ce qu’était le cholestérol, son rôle dans l’organisme, qu’il n’y a pas de « bon » ou de « mauvais » cholestérol, ce n’était pas des charlots mais de vrais scientifiques avec de vraies études.









						ARTE+7 | Cholestérol : le grand bluff
					

Comment le cholestérol a été érigé en coupable idéal des maladies cardio-vasculaires par une série d'approximations scientifiques. Un dogme dont un nombre croissant de chercheurs dénoncent les dangers.




					archive.wikiwix.com
				












						Le cholestérol: finalement c'est grave ou pas?
					

Le documentaire "Cholestérol le grand bluff" diffusé sur Arte le 18 octobre 2016 a jeté un grand trouble sur la dangerosité réelle du cholestérol. Trois points clefs pour aider les patients à y voir clair.




					www.notretemps.com


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Novembre 2021)

Nicaragua : la farce électorale de Daniel Ortega
					

En muselant l’opposition, le président Daniel Ortega s’est assuré de gagner de nouveau l’élection présidentielle, ce dimanche 7 novembre. Washington a qualifié le scrutin de « comédie ».




					www.lepoint.fr
				




Une élection présidentielle rondement menée.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Novembre 2021)

Tarn : des éoliennes reconnues coupables d'effets nocifs sur la santé de riverains La cour d'appel de Toulouse a reconnu la réalité d'un «syndrome éolien».


----------



## Jura39 (8 Novembre 2021)

Son penis pourrit après avoir été mordu par un cobra


----------



## Powerdom (8 Novembre 2021)

contrairement au petit copain, les tatouages c'est pour la vie


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2021)

Il n'était pas vegan : « Cold case » préhistorique en Espagne


----------



## aCLR (8 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> contrairement au petit copain, les tatouages c'est pour la vie


_« C'est pas Dieu possib' d'être c0nne à c'point ! »_


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2021)

Mairie de Paris : empreinte zéro pour les macchabées


----------



## Powerdom (9 Novembre 2021)

pour un temps sans chasse. pétition sur le site du sénat.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Novembre 2021)

Le premier modèle d'ordinateur Apple , en bois , est aux enchères


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2021)

Dans le Nord de la France, des camions roulent en utilisant comme carburant... * De l'huile de frites* !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mairie de Paris : empreinte zéro pour les macchabées


Perso, c'est très simple ... incinération et dispersion des cendres sur la pelouse commune par un jour de grand vent, question de rigoler une ultime fois !  

J'avais pensé me faire conserver le zgeg dans du formol, mais c'était simplement parce que le mot "formol" lui sied à merveille en ces temps-ci !  ...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Novembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dans le Nord de la France, des camions roulent en utilisant comme carburant... * De l'huile de frites* !


il y avait eu ça il y a une quinzaine d'années dans le Lot et Garonne. Mesure vite stoppée par l'état parceque ce dernier ne percevait plus les taxes sur les carburants...


----------



## Powerdom (9 Novembre 2021)

A Singapour, si malade et pas vacciné les soins ne seront bientôt plus gratuit.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> il y avait eu ça il y a une quinzaine d'années dans le Lot et Garonne. Mesure vite stoppée par l'état parceque ce dernier ne percevait plus les taxes sur les carburants...


Chez moi ça marche depuis 10 ans, je ne sais pas comment ils ont contourné l'histoire des taxes mais ça marche encore. Par contre je sais que l'Institut français du pétrole a fait les gros yeux. L'association qui fait ça s'appelle Roule ma frite, ils récoltent les huiles dans les restaus et chez les particuliers, ils ont une machine à purifier mais le résultat ne va que pour les diesels anciens, à ne pas mettre dans les moteurs modernes...
PS : quand on croise un de ces véhicules, ça sent vraiment la friture...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> PS : quand on croise un de ces véhicules, ça sent vraiment la friture...



Tu vas donner faim à TheBig ! 
Et pas qu'à lui...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2021)

On sait enfin d'où viennent les schtroumps : Intoxiqués à la poudre d'argent, ils ont désormais la peau bleue à vie


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Novembre 2021)

Grèce : le berceau des Jeux olympiques comme vous ne l'avez jamais vu, grâce à la réalité virtuelle
					

Une grande reconstitution en 3D d'Olympie, nourrie des travaux des archéologues et historiens, est inaugurée ce mercredi par Microsoft et le gouvernement hellène.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Pour ceux qui veulent visiter c’est par là : https://olympiacommongrounds.gr/explore


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Novembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dans le Nord de la France, des camions roulent en utilisant comme carburant... * De l'huile de frites* !


Frite vole ! https://www.laprovence.com/actu/en-...elicopters-vole-avec-100-de-biocarburant.html. (En fait on le voit surtout rouler sur le tarmac, journaliste à La Provence ça ne s'improvise pas    )


----------



## boninmi (10 Novembre 2021)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Frite vole ! https://www.laprovence.com/actu/en-...elicopters-vole-avec-100-de-biocarburant.html. (En fait on le voit surtout rouler sur le tarmac, journaliste à La Provence ça ne s'improvise pas   )


Il n'y a pas que dans le Nord de la France ... Ça se pratique depuis longtemps en Ardèche et ailleurs ...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Novembre 2021)

L'hopital utilisait l'eau des toilettes depuis 30 Ans


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'hopital utilisait l'eau des toilettes depuis 30 Ans


L'eau destinée aux toilettes, faut lire jusqu'au bout...


----------



## patlek (11 Novembre 2021)

Ha... bah Moi, je fais mon café avec de  l' eau qui pourrait aller aux toilettes... Et j' en fais pas tout un fromage!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ha... bah Moi, je fais mon café avec de  l' eau qui pourrait aller aux toilettes... Et j' en fais pas tout un fromage!!!


C'est du lait qu'il te faut pour faire un fromage !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2021)

Ça rajeunit : La «pensée» de Xi Jinping déclarée «quintessence de la culture et de l'âme chinoises»


----------



## aCLR (11 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> L'eau destinée aux toilettes, faut lire jusqu'au bout...


Je dirai même plus, il faut lire jusqu'à la dernière goutte !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça rajeunit : La «pensée» de Xi Jinping déclarée «quintessence de la culture et de l'âme chinoises»


Quand on parle de l’eau des chiottes n’oublions pas ce qu’on trouve au fond.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Novembre 2021)

Un militaire fait le poirier sur le perron de l'Elysée


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un militaire fait le poirier sur le perron de l'Elysée




En toute rigueur, il ne s'agit pas d'un poirier, mais d'une figure de gymnastique nettement plus difficile à réaliser.
Sauf erreur de ma part, il s'agit d'un * appuis tendu renversé* !...  

Personnellement, j'avoue que ça m'a bien fait rire...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ça rajeunit : La «pensée» de Xi Jinping déclarée «quintessence de la culture et de l'âme chinoises»


Quand je lis ce qui suit, je pense surtout à la "quintessence de la transparence" ... 

Mais où est elle ????​


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Personnellement, j'avoue que ça m'a bien fait rire...


Moi aussi, mais apparemment pas celui qui est venu lui demander ou il se croyait !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Moi aussi, mais apparemment pas celui qui est venu lui demander ou il se croyait !




Je comprends l'idée ; c'est la cour de l'Élysée, et pas une cour de récréation, certes...
Et ce n'est pas le lieu pour des "pirouettes", en uniforme militaire d'apparat ou dans n'importe quelle autre tenue...
Mais en dehors de l'agent de sécurité de l'Elysée, je trouve que les gens qui -sur les réseaux sociaux ou autres- prennent ça très au sérieux manquent singulièrement d'humour...
N'y a-t-il rien de plus grave que ça en ce moment, en France ou ailleurs ?...

Du moins à mon avis...


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Novembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> une figure de gymnastique nettement plus difficile à réaliser


En appuis contre un mur c'est facile, même moi je le fais pour faire rire les enfants, c'est sans mur que c'est plus dur...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En appuis contre un mur c'est facile, même moi je le fais pour faire rire les enfants, c'est sans mur que c'est plus dur...




Certes...
Mais même en appuis sur un mur, ça reste clairement plus difficile qu'un poirier.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2021)

Le criquet migrateur autorisé dans les assiettes des Européens


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2021)

J'en ai mangé il y a 4 ou 5 ans. Un collègue Tchadien en avait rapporté, salé à mangé en apéritif. J'ai croqué dedans, mais c'est vraiment pas mon truc. d'ailleurs pas grand monde n'a apprécié ces amuses gueules.
Et puis l'aspect. Ils sont complets. juste grillés et salés.


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2021)

Ça sent comme les crevettes séchées pour l'aquariophilie. Et le goût se rapproche vraiment de l'odeur. Du coup j'ai eu la drôle d'impression d'être un poisson dans son bocal quand j'ai goûté un assortiment d'insectes séchés… Après, il suffit qu'ils soient réduits en poudre, désodorisés puis extrudés en brisures ou morceaux. Là, on pourra en faire quelque chose de ces criquets.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Novembre 2021)

Charles de Gaulle se paye un voilier


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Charles de Gaulle se paye un voilier



Sachant qu’un Porte-avions est toujours accompagné d’une escadre, je voudrais bien savoir comment il a été possible à un bateau de s’approcher et d’entrer en collision avec celui-ci sans qu’aucun navire ne l’intercepte. À lire les articles le voilier aurait été remplis à ras bords d’explosifs que cela aurait été pareil.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2021)

Australie : Le gouvernement encourage les jeunes à se masturber


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Australie : Le gouvernement encourage les jeunes à se masturber




Excellente initiative ! 

À une époque que je n'ai fort heureusement pas connue mais mes parents un peu et mes grands parents encore plus, certains se demandaient presque sérieusement s'il ne fallait pas attacher les mains dans le dos des adolescents, la nuit, pour les empêcher de se masturber. 
C'est à la même époque que certains disaient parfois que la masturbation rendait sourd, ou que c'était un péché, entre autres imbécilités. 
Le gouvernement australien a raison.


----------



## Romuald (13 Novembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> certains disaient parfois que la masturbation rendait sourd,


Qu'est-ce que tu dis ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Australie : Le gouvernement encourage les jeunes à se masturber


Ça mévoque


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2021)

Une station de ski grisonne applique la règle des «2G»


----------



## Jura39 (14 Novembre 2021)

Au Royaume-Uni, un homme de 41 ans qui ne travaille plus depuis 2011 a récemment réclamé une pension alimentaire à ses parents jusqu’à la fin de sa vie.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2021)

«Nous avons un rôle à jouer en matière de police de proximité», estime le patron des chasseurs
					

Willy Schraen, président de la puissante Fédération nationale des chasseurs, veut proposer aux maires un partenariat pour contribuer à la prévention et à la surveillance des territoires.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Heu…


----------



## Romuald (14 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> «Nous avons un rôle à jouer en matière de police de proximité», estime le patron des chasseurs
> 
> 
> Willy Schraen, président de la puissante Fédération nationale des chasseurs, veut proposer aux maires un partenariat pour contribuer à la prévention et à la surveillance des territoires.
> ...


Le titre est trompeur. Je ne porte pas les chasseurs dans mon cœur mais sa vision de la 'police rurale de proximité' est, s'il est sincère, celle d'une police de l'environnement et non une chasse aux zyvas ruraux. Quant à supprimer définitivement le permis de chasse aux responsables d'accidents de chasse, je suis pour.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Le titre est trompeur. Je ne porte pas les chasseurs dans mon cœur mais sa vision de la 'police rurale de proximité' est, s'il est sincère, celle d'une police de l'environnement et non une chasse aux zyvas ruraux. Quant à supprimer définitivement le permis de chasse aux responsables d'accidents de chasse, je suis pour.


Concernant la suppression du permis de chasse, il ne dit pas « responsables d’accidents » mais « d’accidents graves ». C’est quoi un accident grave par rapport à un accident « pas » grave ? Qui décide ?

Dans le temps, il y avait ce qu’on nommait un garde champêtre. Il était employé par la commune et non pas affidé à un groupe d’intérêts privés.

Ce que cet individu bien en cours chez Macron propose est rien de moins que la privatisation de la police des campagnes.

On a d’ailleurs un aperçu de ce que cela peut être avec sa déclaration sur la sur-médiatisation des « accidents » de chasse.


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2021)

_Ils pourraient, demain, sous le contrôle de l'État et des maires, avoir des missions plus larges pour s'occuper des dépôts d'ordure illégaux, de la divagation des animaux domestiques, des problèmes liés à la présence de véhicules motorisés dans la forêt à des endroits sensibles, etc._», propose Willy Schraen.

*s'occuper des dépôts d'ordure illégaux *: _Jet de canettes dans la nature, de reste de repas, de cartouche usagées._

*de la divagation des animaux domestique* :_ chiens de chasse perdu qui errent des journées entières en forêts_

*présence de véhicules motorisés*_ 4X4 et autres camionnettes garées un peu n'importe ou sur les chemins et en abord de forêts

_


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Novembre 2021)

Etats-Unis : un braqueur retrouvé 52 ans après grâce à sa nécrologie


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Etats-Unis : un braqueur retrouvé 52 ans après grâce à sa nécrologie


Ça doit te faire une belle jambe de retrouver un mec une fois qu'il est mort.


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça doit te faire une belle jambe de retrouver un mec une fois qu'il est mort.


Satisfaction morale. Par contre le fils de l'enquêteur initial qui fait les actes de décès du Massachuchets 50 ans après un vol commis dans l'Ohio :


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2021)

Un bébé naît avec une queue de 12 Centimètres


----------



## Powerdom (15 Novembre 2021)

Moi ce qui me surprend la dedans c'est que 20 minutes floute les deux testicules du bébé...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Moi ce qui me surprend la dedans c'est que 20 minutes floute les deux testicules du bébé...


Ça ne m’étonne même plus. La pudibonderie anglo-saxonne s’étend à tous les niveaux grâce aux lois de Facebook et consorts.


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Moi ce qui me surprend la dedans c'est que 20 minutes floute les deux testicules du bébé...


Perso, je n'avais même pas compris ce qui était flouté. Ça me semblait très étrange comme photo du coup.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2021)

Voici un article avec la photo non floutée 









						Patient bizarre : un bébé humain né avec une véritable queue
					

Pendant son développement, le fœtus humain fabrique une queue qui disparaît quelques semaines plus tard. Mais celle-ci peut persister jusqu'à la naissance dans des cas rarissimes. Comme c'est le...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Et puis l'aspect. Ils sont complets. juste grillés et salés.




Tant que c' est pas des cafards...

Ou des araignées....J'en ai déjà vu manger des mygales à la TV.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Novembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Tant que c' est pas des cafards...
> 
> Ou des araignées....J'en ai déjà vu manger des mygales à la TV.


Moi, j’ai arrêté de regarder « Cauchemar en cuisine »… et d’aller dans les restaurants.


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2021)

RRRHHHHEEEEEEEEUUUuuuuUUUUuuuaaaaAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRrrRRRR!!!!


ROCK 'N ROLL!!!!!!!!!










						Sophia Urista urine en plein concert sur l'un de ses fans : face à la polémique, le groupe de la chanteuse s'excuse - Voici
					

Présents au Festival Welcome to Rockville de Daytona, le groupe Brass Against vient de se payer un bad buzz d'envergure. Le groupe a en effet été obligé de présenter ses excuses après que sa chante...




					www.voici.fr


----------



## Jura39 (15 Novembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> RRRHHHHEEEEEEEEUUUuuuuUUUUuuuaaaaAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRrrRRRR!!!!
> 
> 
> ROCK 'N ROLL!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Avant ou après ?








						Cette rappeuse se fait lécher les parties intimes par un fan en plein concert
					

On a assisté à une scène peu ordinaire lors d’un concert aux Etats-Unis, quand une rappeuse du nom de BigKlit s’est fait lécher les parties intimes par un spectateur…




					www.20min.ch


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Avant ou après ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu parles, pas de quoi appeler au secours la brigade de la bienpensance.
C'est un non évènement.
N'avoir que ça pour faire le buzz fait montre d'une certaine misère.


----------



## loustic (16 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu parles, pas de quoi appeler au secours la brigade de la bienpensance.
> C'est un non évènement.
> N'avoir que ça pour faire le buzz fait montre d'une certaine misère.


"Un" fan ? Tous auraient dû y avoir droit...
On n'a pas fini d'en voir, entendre, lire, etc.
Un seul but : le fric le fric le fric


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2021)

Cette pisseuse a surtout pourri un superbe titre de RATM.






Putain, bientôt trente ans !


----------



## Berthold (16 Novembre 2021)

Bof… On a eu Iggy Pop, Nina Hagen, alors bon… Maintenant on est blasés !


----------



## Gwen (16 Novembre 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> Bof… On a eu Iggy Pop, Nina Hagen, alors bon… Maintenant on est blasés !


Ah Iggy Pop qui sort sa bite en prime time dans NPA sur canal... Et il n'y a pas de vidéo de l'événement sur YouTube. Dommage. 

Sinon, merci pour Rage Again the Machine. Qu'est-ce que c'était bon et ça l'est toujours.


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Novembre 2021)

Iggy je l'ai vu en concert, il a ouvert son pantalon, mais n'a pas montré son pénis.
par contre j'ai vu les RHCP, et Fléa le bassiste est arrivé sur scène nu comme un ver 
soit disant il avait trop chaud


----------



## patlek (16 Novembre 2021)

Moi, j' avais vu çà..; Le Jim Rose Circus aux transmusicales de rennes;

"Jim Rose Circus sideshow. L'un d'eux soulevait des fers à repasser avec ses seins, puis avec son sexe qui pendait jusqu'aux genoux (âmes sensibles s'abstenir). Dans la salle, pouf, pouf, pouf, les mecs tombaient dans les pommes. En tout 21 évanouissements!"









						Trans Musicales : Jean-Louis Brossard, 40 ans de flair
					

Quarante ans dédiés aux Trans Musicales et toute une vie à la passion du rock : Jean-Louis Brossard, cofondateur et programmateur du festival rennais, vit comme au premier jour et toujours aussi intensément sa vocation de dénicheur de talents.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




De mémoire, ce n'était pas que des mecs...


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Ah Iggy Pop qui sort sa bite en prime time dans NPA sur canal... Et il n'y a pas de vidéo de l'événement sur YouTube. Dommage.


Je me souviens d'une émission musicale en deuxième de soirée (les Enfants du Rock n'existait déjà plus) où les artistes se produisaient sur un ring.
V'là le Iggy qui se pointe torse poil et commence sa chanson.
Et puis bon, Iggy quoi.
Il se colle à une caméra, ouvre sa braguette et s'astique contre l'objectif.
Je n'avais jamais vu une bite en aussi gros plan.
L'épisode que tu rapportes, en revanche, je ne sais pas si tu ne confonds pas.
NPA, effectivement, mais avec un groupe français au nom doucement sympathique de Treponem Pal.
Il y a une meuf qui danse et sur la fin de la chanson, elle sort sa bite.
La gueule de Gildas.
Excuses au retour de la pub et excuses de la direction le lendemain.
Il n'y avait pas de quoi fouetter un chat, mais faut croire que chez ces gens-là, on assume pas monsieur, non, on n'assume pas.


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2021)

j’ai peut être mélangé les deux en effet. Dans mes souvenir c’était bien Iggy Pop et Gildas. Mais j’étais jeune et ça s’est passé comme tu le décrit. Tant pis, c’est juste un souvenir.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2021)

Un chat avec 4 oreilles fait le buzz sur Instagram


----------



## Powerdom (17 Novembre 2021)

Un ver  dans le cerveau


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Un ver  dans le cerveau


Quelques-uns sur le forum à qui cela ne risque pas d'arriver...


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2021)

Une balle téléphone pour chien


----------



## Jura39 (19 Novembre 2021)

Une retraitée s'attache au radiateur de sa banque pour récupérer ses économies


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2021)

Si tous les clients font pareils les banques vont manquer de radiateurs !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Novembre 2021)

Jackpot pour des automobilistes californiens : la porte d'un fourgon blindé s'est ouverte vendredi, laissant s'échapper des milliers de dollars.


----------



## patlek (20 Novembre 2021)

Ha...









						La Jordanie soupçonne la gardienne de l'équipe d'Iran d'être un homme
					

La fédération jordanienne a demandé à la Confédération asiatique de lancer une enquête sur Zohreh Koudaei




					www.20minutes.fr
				





Ce qui nous rappelle c' est épisode....


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Novembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Ha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est surtout de mauvais goût que l'on devrait soupçonner cette gardienne, parce que pardon la couleur de sa veste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2021)

Plongée dans les souvenirs des gens du Nord avec la tarte au sucre belge


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)

Le Venezuela bat le record du plus grand orchestre du monde


----------



## Berthold (21 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Plongée dans les souvenirs des gens du Nord avec la tarte au sucre belge


Voleurs ! C'est la tarte au sucre de Bresse !


----------



## Powerdom (21 Novembre 2021)

les administrés de cette commune gèrent l'éclairage public à l'aide de leur téléphone


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)

Le premier bar à Vinyles va ouvrir dans le Finistère


----------



## Jura39 (21 Novembre 2021)

Déclaré mort après un accident , il est retrouvé vivant à la morgue


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Déclaré mort après un accident , il est retrouvé vivant à la morgue


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)

Il disparaît pendant 16 ans par peur d'avouer à ses parents qu'il à échoué aux examens


----------



## Jura39 (22 Novembre 2021)

Ca ne rigole pas en Suisse


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca ne rigole pas en Suisse


[Mode morale de vieux con ON]Tout à fait entre nous, il est important de ne prendre le volant que lorsque la vision est parfaitement claire.
Je me suis déjà empégué la bagnole sur un muret parce que je m'étais foutu à la bourre et que je n'y voyais pas grand chose.
Et là, tu peux essayer d'aller pleurer à l'assurance, le con c'est toi.[/OFF]


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2021)

Quand on ne sais pas quoi faire de son argent...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2021)

déjà posté Toum 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> On sait enfin d'où viennent les schtroumps : Intoxiqués à la poudre d'argent, ils ont désormais la peau bleue à vie


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> déjà posté Toum


Mais ma news a une photo...


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2021)

oui j'ai vu ça. ça doit pas être facile de se voir comme ça chaque matin. Ou alors c'est comme un handicap ? On finit par s'y faire et vivre avec ?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> On finit par s'y faire et vivre avec ?


On en meure rapidement, voir Wiki Argyrisme


----------



## Gwen (22 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ca ne rigole pas en Suisse


C'est pareil au Canada, il y a des lois concernant le déneigement de la voiture. Et c'est surtout une question de bon sens et de civisme. Du coup, je ne suis pas surpris que sa demande de naturalisation ait été refusée.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand on ne sais pas quoi faire de son argent...


Je viens de comprendre le jeu de mot... il n'est jamais trop tard !


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je viens de comprendre le jeu de mot... il n'est jamais trop tard !


Ben t'sais quoi ? Moi pareil.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2021)

Merci les gars ! 5 de nos ministres en quarantaine après avoir côtoyé Jean Castex ! 
Vous me direz : "Pffff ! De toutes manières, il vous en reste une "chiée", de ministres !" ... 

Merci Mr Castex !

ps : D'après certains sites complotistes, ce ne serait qu'une diversion pour nous piquer les plans détaillés de notre unique sous-marin à propulsion charbonnière !​


----------



## patlek (23 Novembre 2021)

hhooooooo.... 

HHHéééééééé!!!!!!

Le titre c' est;

"
Jean Castex positif au Covid après sa visite en Belgique"​

çà veut dire que "AVANT" (sa visite en Belgique, il n' était pas positif!!!!!!!!

Alors c' est un complot belge. CQFD !!!!!!!!


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Du coup, je ne suis pas surpris que sa demande de naturalisation ait été refusée.


A priori c'est aussi, et peut être surtout, parce qu'il ne parlait pas bien le français et donc une intégration imparfaite.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Novembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> hhooooooo....
> 
> HHHéééééééé!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Faut se méfier des Belges.
Des mecs sympas comme-ça, ça cache forcément quelque chose.


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Novembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> A priori c'est aussi, et peut être surtout, parce qu'il ne parlait pas bien le français et donc une intégration imparfaite.


Plutôt, oui.
L'histoire du dégivrage ne jouant pas en sa faveur.


----------



## touba (23 Novembre 2021)

Les titres sont souvent putaclic... Faut pas s'y arrêter.

*Une terrible tragédie s'abat sur Jean-Pierre Dupont !*


Bloc de spoiler: information exclusive Gala



Son chat Kitty s'est foulé une patte en jouant, Jean-Pierre serait inconsolable...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> *Une terrible tragédie s'abat sur Jean-Pierre Dupont !*
> 
> 
> Bloc de spoiler: information exclusive Gala
> ...


   ... Quelle horreur ! ...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Quelle horreur ! ...


Comme quoi il y aura toujours un lectorat pour ce genre de presse.


----------



## patlek (23 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comme quoi il y aura toujours un lectorat pour ce genre de presse.



Les pépères ( et mémères) à chat(s)...


RRRhhhhhaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! Pardon Zebig, je ne pensais pas du tout du tout (du tout du tout) à toi!!!!!!
C' est juste que j' ai pas putr m'empecher!!! ça a étéb  plus fort que moi!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2021)

Lui, il lit *Minou magazine*. Ça va sûrement faire la une du prochain numéro.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2021)

D’un autre côté, il n’y a pas besoin de changer de journal :









						La malédiction des Grimaldi, ce mauvais sort qui pèserait sur la famille de Monaco depuis des siècles
					

Une terrible malédiction pèserait sur la famille Grimaldi, et ce, depuis le XIIIe siècle, si l’on en croit le magazine espagnol Vanidades. Le clan aurait en effet été condamné à «ne jamais être heureux dans le mariage».




					madame.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2021)

Le grand chelem en Bretagne :








						Carton plein pour un Breton contrôlé sur les routes de la Manche
					

Les gendarmes de la Manche ont parfois de mauvaises surprises en contrôlant des automobilistes. Dimanche 21 novembre, ils sont tombés sur un conducteur qui cochait toutes les cases possibles pour finir derrière les barreaux!




					www.francebleu.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le grand chelem en Bretagne :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Au moins, il avait son permis de conduire.
J'ai bien dit "avait", puisque bon, là, faut avouer qu'on peut parler d'histoire ancienne.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai bien dit "avait", puisque bon, là, faut avouer qu'on peut parler d'histoire ancienne.


T'es dur. (Alex)


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Lui, il lit *Minou magazine*. Ça va sûrement faire la une du prochain numéro.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2021)

Pour sauver son fils, il installe un laboratoire dans sa maison


----------



## Powerdom (24 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour sauver son fils, il installe un laboratoire dans sa maison


Je suis partisan de la pensée qui dit que chaque chose mauvaise apporte une chose bonne. Encore une preuve magnifique ici. Un père qui a un enfant malade et qui se lance dans des recherches pour l'aider et qui est maintenant suivi par un laboratoire.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Novembre 2021)

Son bébé n'est plus le bienvenue au parlement


----------



## patlek (24 Novembre 2021)

Info Pratique...

Des yaourths a ne pas consommer!!!









						Attention, ces yaourts aux fruits ne doivent pas être consommés
					

Plusieurs références de yaourts sont concernées par ce rappel en raison de la présence d’oxyde d’éthylène. Découvrez les marques à ramener directement en magasin.




					fr.yahoo.com
				





Et dans la news, ily a un lien...






Le site des alertes de produits dangereux


Et là, je découvre avec stupeur, qu'il y a une liste interminable de "produits dangereux" (!!!-)





__





						Rappel Consommateur - Catégorie Alimentation
					

Description de rappelsconso




					rappel.conso.gouv.fr
				




Alimentation 3032 produits... 

Faut que j' imprime la liste pour les courses demain... 3032 produits à éviter.


----------



## Romuald (24 Novembre 2021)

Pendant ce temps...









						Pologne : la Convention européenne des droits de l’homme jugée incompatible avec la Constitution
					

La Cour constitutionnelle polonaise a jugé qu’une partie de la Convention européenne des droits de l’homme était incompatible avec la Constitution polonaise. Un nouveau défi adressé à l’Union européenne.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Ils ne l'ont pas lue quand ils ont intégré l'europe ?
Solution 1 : Ils quittent l'UE
Solution 2 : Ils modifient lz constitution

s'pas compliqué.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Novembre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Et là, je découvre avec stupeur, qu'il y a une liste interminable de "produits dangereux" (!!!-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De la page 5 à la page 8, il n'y a pas moins de 8 Reblochons.
Y a une cabale contre le Reblochon ou quoi ?
Sinon, tu remarqueras que dans l'immense majorité des produits sucrés (yahourts ou crèmes glacées), il est question de présence d'oxyde d’éthylène. En tout cas dans les 25 premières pages, parce que je ne me sens pas de me taper les 304 pages.
D'ailleurs, sur cette page vous trouverez un lien vers un fichier qui liste tous les produits contenant ce fameux oxyde. Et il y en a un nombre considérable.
Bref, à les écouter (notez que, dans le même temps, je ne cherche pas à remettre en cause leurs dires), on se mettrait à ne plus rien manger.
C'est absolument flippant.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Pendant ce temps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C’est une question d’interprétation. Ces dernières années, la Conventions est utilisée comme instrument politique pour faire pression sur les juridictions nationales. Elle n’a pas été conçue dans ce sens. Une constitution est le contrat social d’une nation approuvé par ses citoyens. L’UE n’a pas de constitution. Nous ne somme pas une union d’États fédérés. Chacun est maître chez lui.


----------



## Romuald (25 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Elle n’a pas été conçue dans ce sens. Une constitution est le contrat social d’une nation approuvé par ses citoyens. L’UE n’a pas de constitution. Nous ne somme pas une union d’États fédérés. Chacun est maître chez lui.


D'accord. Dans ce cas à quoi sert-elle si tout un chacun peut la fourrer au fond de sa poche avec son mouchoir par dessus ? 

Quant à la constitution 'approuvée par les citoyens', humhum, et je ne parle pas que de la Pologne. 'approuvée par une majorité de représentants des citoyens, élus à un instant T' serait plus exact.


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Quant à la constitution 'approuvée par les citoyens', humhum, et je ne parle pas que de la Pologne. 'approuvée par une majorité de représentants des citoyens, élus à un instant T' serait plus exact.


On ne peut qu'être d'accord avec toi.
Cela dit, il parait difficile d'avoir l'approbation de tous les citoyens (même si on choisit la voie d'un référendum).
Une approbation ne peut être le fruit que d'une majorité de citoyens, ou d'une majorité d'élus (élus majoritairement) à un instant T, effectivement.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2021)

Payer sans contact avec sa main grâce à un implant sous-cutané


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Novembre 2021)

AOOOUUUoooouuuhhh ! (Non, ce n'est pas du Tex Avery.)


----------



## touba (25 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Chacun est maître chez lui.


C'est là toute la question de la souveraineté nationale. S'engager dans une union c'est aussi en respecter le règlement. Sinon reste seul.

Métaphore de comptoir : Dans une copropriété (UE) tu as beau être propriétaire de ta villa (PAYS) tu peux pas en faire exactement ce que tu veux. A moins que le syndic (BRUXELLES) ne se réunisse et donne son accord.

Je rejoins @Romuald : Soit tu prends la porte soit tu acceptes les règles du jeu.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2021)

Depuis la fin des rois de droit divin, la souveraineté appartient aux peuples. Certains voudraient nous le faire oublier, à leur principal avantage.

La commission européenne ni la CEDH n’ont le pouvoir de s’imposer aux peuples de l’Union. Ce n’est que la complicité d’intellectuels dévoyés, de journalistes lâches, de politiciens étrangers à leur propre pays qui donne cette illusion.



lamainfroide a dit:


> On ne peut qu'être d'accord avec toi.


Tu t’avances un peu vite.



Romuald a dit:


> Quant à la constitution 'approuvée par les citoyens', humhum, et je ne parle pas que de la Pologne. 'approuvée par une majorité de représentants des citoyens, élus à un instant T' serait plus exact.


Qui ont été élus pour cela, parfois même précisément pour cela.

Je n’étais pas né en 1958, ni en 1962, pourtant je suis globalement d’accord avec la constitution de la cinquième république. Si ce n’était pas le cas, je militerai pour qu’on y apporte les changements que je juge opportuns. Il y a des partis qui défendent une écriture complète ou partielle de la constitution. Ce n’est pas parce que jusqu’à présent leur position n’a pas reccueilli suffisamment de suffrages qu’elle ne reste pas au cœur d’un débat vivant.

D’ailleurs, j’ai été consulté sur un changement majeur apporté la constitution : le quinquennat. J’ai voté NON. Néanmoins, conformément aux principes démocratiques, j’ai admis le choix de la majorité et participé aux scrutins suivants.

Lorsqu’on a demandé aux Français des abandons majeurs de souveraineté avec la « Constitution Européenne » ils ont voté très majoritairement NON.
Cette « Europe » est nulle et non avenue. Sauf pour les traitres.

La France n’a pas besoin d’une « Cours européenne » pour définir les droits de l’Homme. Nous en avons inventé le concept. Ils sont inscrits par le fer et le sang de nos Révolution dans l’âme de notre Constitution. On n’a pas de leçon a recevoir de ces bourgeois qui léchaient alors le cul des Höllenzolern, des Habsbourg et des Romanov. Maintenant, ils lèchent le cul des banquiers. Il y en a décidément qui aiment vivre à genou le nez dans la merde.


----------



## touba (25 Novembre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Nous en avons inventé le concept. Ils sont inscrits par le fer et le sang de nos Révolution dans l’âme de notre Constitution


Oui c'est pour ça que des migrants font de la natation synchronisée dans la Manche... Ils fuient les droits de l'homme.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Novembre 2021)

touba a dit:


> Oui c'est pour ça que des migrants font de la natation synchronisée dans la Manche... Ils fuyaient les droits de l'homme.


J’en sais rien. C’est toi qui vit en Afrique.


----------



## touba (25 Novembre 2021)

...


----------



## Jura39 (26 Novembre 2021)

Argentine: Ses enfants se prénomment 
Diego
Mara
Dona


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Argentine: Ses enfants se prénomment
> Diego
> Mara
> Dona


Ça va trop loin.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2021)

*Non, il n’y a pas d’« urgence climatique » !*


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2021)

voler des iphones c'est pas futé


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> voler des iphones c'est pas futé


À la limite, sur le marché des pièces détachées.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Non, il n’y a pas d’« urgence climatique » !*


Quand tout à coup t'as un mec qui sort d'un chapeau.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Quand tout à coup t'as un mec qui sort d'un chapeau.


Ce n'est pas le seul à réagir de la sorte...


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le seul à réagir de la sorte...


Quand tout à coup t'as plusieurs mecs qui sortent d'un chapeau !?!


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Quand tout à coup t'as plusieurs mecs qui sortent d'un chapeau !?!


"tout à coup" ?
Il y a six ans, le "monsieur météo" de France 2 a été licencié. Tu devrais aller lui demander les raisons de ce licenciement...
Tu reviens de très longues vacances ?


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu devrais aller lui demander les raisons de ce licenciement...


Je les demande à toi, c'est plus simple puisque tu sembles les connaitre.
Quant à Steve Koonin, que l'article présente comme un scientifique, je pose la question : pouvez vous préciser ? en clair est-ce un climatologue ? J'ai cherché et n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2021)

Tout augmente : Val-de-Marne : le médecin vendait de faux passes sanitaires à mille euros pièce


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tout augmente : Val-de-Marne : le médecin vendait de faux passes sanitaires à mille euros pièce


On ne vous a pas attendu ! Nous, on en a un qui en a vendu 2.000 !!!   
Comment peut on être aussi con !!! ​


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tout augmente : Val-de-Marne : le médecin vendait de faux passes sanitaires à mille euros pièce


_on le voyait souvent au café avec plein de jolies filles et certains assuraient qu'on pouvait acheter des substances illicites sur place_». «_L'enquête a pu confirmer que le généraliste n'hésitait pas à consommer de la cocaïne dans son cabinet._

Mon médecin traitant est plutôt très austère


----------



## boninmi (27 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> Mon médecin traitant est plutôt très austère


C'est Paul ?


----------



## Powerdom (27 Novembre 2021)

je cherche mais je sèche sur la blague


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Novembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> je cherche mais je sèche sur la blague


Paul Auster.
Faut le connaitre ou être là au moment où les médias en parle (ce qui n'est pas forcément récurrent).


TimeCapsule a dit:


> "tout à coup" ?
> Il y a six ans, le "monsieur météo" de France 2 a été licencié. Tu devrais aller lui demander les raisons de ce licenciement...
> Tu reviens de très longues vacances ?


Je m'intéresse assez peu aux Mr Météo, quel qu'ils soient (c'est tout juste si je m'insurge sur la magnifique propension qu'ont les Miss Météo à être mal fagotées).
De longue date, c'est la première fois que j'entends un discours à contre-courant des autres scientifiques sur le domaine (hors propos de climato-sceptiques assumés).
Mais j'avoue qu'en l'espèce je ne cherche pas à me renseigner. Certainement ce que l'on peut appeler de longues vacances cérébrales.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Novembre 2021)

Paul Auster, blague moyenne


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> des autres scientifiques sur le domaine


C'est bien pour ça que je demande si ce monsieur est un climatologue, parce que 'scientifique' sans plus de précision, ça n'a aucune valeur.
Mais TC n'a pas donné de réponse (ni à l'autre question, d'ailleurs).


----------



## boninmi (27 Novembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Paul Auster, blague moyenne


Carrément nulle. Mes enfants et petits enfants appellent ça "l'humour de papy".


----------



## boninmi (27 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je demande si ce monsieur est un climatologue, parce que 'scientifique' sans plus de précision, ça n'a aucune valeur.
> Mais TC n'a pas donné de réponse (ni à l'autre question, d'ailleurs).


Ce n'est pas un climatologue, mais un physicien : 








						Steven E. Koonin - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



et son point de vue sur le changement climatique n'est pas récent, et donc "l'information" relayée par notre ami n'est pas nouvelle, ni peut-être une actualité, amusante ... ou pas.


----------



## Romuald (27 Novembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un climatologue, mais un physicien


Ok, merci.
donc l'article relaie une opinion, non un fait scientifiquement établi si je comprends bien, et ce monsieur argue de son statut de physicien théorique pour qu'on la prenne pour argent comptant ?
Ca me fait penser à tous les 'experts' es coronavirus qui en savaient plus que tous les épidémiologistes dès janvier 2020


----------



## boninmi (27 Novembre 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Ok, merci.
> donc l'article relaie une opinion, non un fait scientifiquement établi si je comprends bien, et ce monsieur argue de son statut de physicien théorique pour qu'on la prenne pour argent comptant ?
> Ca me fait penser à tous les 'experts' es coronavirus qui en savaient plus que tous les épidémiologistes dès janvier 2020


L'organisme sur le site duquel est publié cet article mérite peut-être aussi l'attention: il s'agit de défendre la "liberté économique et la concurrence fiscale".


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Novembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> Carrément nulle. Mes enfants et petits enfants appellent ça "l'humour de papy".


Oui, elle est nulle.
N'empêche, elle m'a fait sourire alors ça me va.
Et surtout, j'aurais pu la faire.
Ça fait un moment que ma femme me dit "Attention chéri, tu commences à avoir un humour de vieux"
M'en fous, j'assume.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2021)

Une application compare votre animal à des oeuvres d'art


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une application compare votre animal à des oeuvres d'art


Inutile ... ! Mes poilus, au naturel, sont déjà des oeuvres d'art !!!  ...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Novembre 2021)

Des collégiens chantent pour avoir de la raclette à la cantine


----------



## Powerdom (28 Novembre 2021)

Article de 20 minutes à ne pas publier


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des collégiens chantent pour avoir de la raclette à la cantine


Le plus étonnant dans cette histoire étant que "mais bordel de merde, tu vas pas me croire, il y a une journée mondiale de la raclette"
La chose étant suffisamment ridicule (que l'association des adorateurs de la raclette ne me tiennent pas rigueur) pour que l'on se demande si, à déclarer des journées mondiale de tout et n'importe quoi, on n'en finit pas par rendre totalement anecdotiques les journées mondiales relatives à des sujets réellement dignes de réflexion.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Novembre 2021)

*De Marseille à la Bretagne, il parcourt** 1 129 km en Uber*​


----------



## Romuald (29 Novembre 2021)

J'aimerai savoir comment fonctionne le cerveau de certains, et des spéculateurs en particulier :









						La cryptomonnaie Omicron s'envole avec le nouveau variant du coronavirus
					

La monnaie numérique, qui porte le même nom que le nouveau variant, a vu sa valeur décupler en deux jours.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2021)

Un livre rendu à la bibliothèque 110 ans plus tard


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un livre rendu à la bibliothèque 110 ans plus tard


Je ne serais pas aussi scrupuleux. Si je retrouve un bouquin publié en 1907, je le garde.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2021)

La Belgique va supprimer la mention du sexe féminin ou masculin sur les cartes d'identité

Grave problème : comment va-t-on désormais accueillir TheBig ? C'est "monsieur" ou "madame" qui doit être utilisé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La Belgique va supprimer la mention du sexe féminin ou masculin sur les cartes d'identité
> 
> Grave problème : comment va-t-on désormais accueillir TheBig ? C'est "monsieur" ou "madame" qui doit être utilisé ?




Personnellement, je ne l'ai encore jamais appelé "Monsieur"... Ni "Madame"...
Donc, je vais continuer à faire comme d'habitude !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La Belgique va supprimer la mention du sexe féminin ou masculin sur les cartes d'identité
> 
> Grave problème : comment va-t-on désormais accueillir TheBig ? C'est "monsieur" ou "madame" qui doit être utilisé ?


Je constate avec plaisir que notre cher gouvernement continue à s'occuper de questions existentielles !  .

Après les marchés de Noël qui deviennent les plaisirs d'hiver, les vacances de Pâques transformées en vacances de printemps, les journées du patrimoine nommées heritage days, la suppression de la croix sur la mitre de Saint Nicolas et j'en passe et des meilleures ... voici donc la suppression du genre sur les cartes d'identité ! Un bouleversement dans notre vie de tous les jours ! 

Déjà qu'il m'arrive d'hésiter sur le "genre" de certaines personnes, n'arrivant pas à déterminer si c'est masculin ou féminin ...  ... Dans ce cas, je me contente d'un grognement du style "Bonjour Mmmm !" pour ne froisser personne ... nul doute que cela me facilitera la tâche en me dédouanant de toute erreur fâcheuse et éventuelle !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2021)

Le Gorafi racheté par DC Company


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je constate avec plaisir que notre cher gouvernement continue à s'occuper de questions existentielles !  .


Le gouvernement belge n'est pas le seul : Commission européenne : le « lexique inclusif » fait pschitt ! La commissaire Helena Dalli a été contrainte de retirer son « guide de l’inclusivité » face à la bronca suscitée par cette police du vocabulaire.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Novembre 2021)

La variant Omicron fait flamber une cryptomannaie


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Novembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le gouvernement belge n'est pas le seul : Commission européenne : le « lexique inclusif » fait pschitt ! La commissaire Helena Dalli a été contrainte de retirer son « guide de l’inclusivité » face à la bronca suscitée par cette police du vocabulaire.


D'accord pour remplacer "Mesdames et Messieurs" par "Chers collègues".
Mais admettons que la personne qui prend la parole n'est pas du tout ma collègue, du coup je ne suis pas non plus son collègue. Ainsi, je ne me reconnais pas dans cette entrée en matière (c'est un peu comme si on ne s'adressait pas à moi). Qu'est-ce qu'on me propose à moi pour que je me sente concerné ?
Et je passe sous silence le fait que je ne suis pas le "Cher" de tout le monde (en tout cas pas de n'importe qui).
Sans oublier que le "Cher" n'est que l'expression d'une certaine intimité. Il n'y a guère que les faux-culs qui l'emploient systématiquement et en toutes circonstances. Cherchons-nous réellement à créer un monde de faux semblants ?
Je pose la question : de qui se fout-on de ma gueule avec cette woke attitude ?


----------



## Romuald (30 Novembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> La variant Omicron fait flamber une cryptomannaie


T'es à la bourre, Juju


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)

Disparu depuis 121 Ans , un meuble d'art retrouvé et vendu 110 000 €


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le Gorafi racheté par DC Company


ça pourrait être un titre du gorafi !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Décembre 2021)

Coincés dans un pub pendant 3 jours


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Coincés dans un pub pendant 3 jours


J'aime bien la vidéo qui explique qu'ils sont bloqués par 1 mètre de neige alors qu'on voit l'herbe... Le problème vient qu'ils n'ont aucun matériel pour dégager les routes.


----------



## Jura39 (2 Décembre 2021)

Une chirurgienne a été condamnée mercredi en Autriche à une amende pour avoir amputé la mauvaise jambe d'un patient


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une chirurgienne a été condamnée mercredi en Autriche à une amende pour avoir amputé la mauvaise jambe d'un patient


Je serais curieux de savoir comment le tribunal détermine le montant de l'amende.


----------



## Romuald (2 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je serais curieux de savoir comment le tribunal détermine le montant de l'amende.


/humour noir on
Au doigt (de pied) mouillé
/humour noir off


----------



## loustic (2 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une chirurgienne a été condamnée mercredi en Autriche à une amende pour avoir amputé la mauvaise jambe d'un patient


Explique-nous : "amputé la *mauvaise* jambe" donc il reste la *bonne* !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Décembre 2021)

Du Chocolat goût Orange-Mayonnaise


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Décembre 2021)

En fait, Angela Merkel est une punk !






Bon, c'est du deutsche POUM TA !​


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2021)

Italie : il tente de se faire vacciner sur un faux bras en silicone


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Décembre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> En fait, Angela Merkel est une punk !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nina Hagen n'était pas encore cataloguée punk à l'époque de cette chanson (qui est effectivement très tagadoum pouet pouet tapons-nous sur l'épaule en buvant une bière). Cela n'arrivera que 4 ans plus tard.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Italie : il tente de se faire vacciner sur un faux bras en silicone


Nan mais tu vois pas la dépense d'énergie et de pognon pour éviter une piqûre ?
C'est d'un ridicule (ceci n'étant que mon point de vue).


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Du Chocolat goût Orange-Mayonnaise


_Ce chocolat orange-mayo est proposé sur le marché britannique_

le contraire m'aurait étonné !!


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Décembre 2021)

Un patient a un obus dans le rectum : branle-bas de combat dans un...


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2021)

Chef je le met ou l'obus ? 
Dans ton cul !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)

Un Suisse s'achète un calendrier de l'avent à plus de 9 Millions de Francs


----------



## Jura39 (4 Décembre 2021)

Soigné en Valais , le bandit remercie le tribunal


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2021)

Un trésor trouvé sur le Mont-Blanc partagé 8 ans après sa découverte


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Décembre 2021)

Un collectionneur extrêmement maladroit...

Et voici *un bel instant de subtilité et de poésie*.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un collectionneur extrêmement maladroit...
> 
> Et voici *un bel instant de subtilité et de poésie*.


oui mais déjà cité quelques postes plus haut


----------



## Jura39 (5 Décembre 2021)

A 104 Ans , elle apprend à lire et à écrire


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2021)

Mouais


Jura39 a dit:


> A 104 Ans , elle apprend à lire et à écrire


Mouais, elle à autant 104 que moi. Si je lis bien l'article à 103 ans elle à commencé d'apprendre avec ses petits enfants qui eux ont 5 ou 6 ans. Marié à 16 ans si je lis toujours l'article donc vers 1933, elle est susceptible d'avoir des enfants vers 1935. Vous me suivez jusque là ?
Donc son premier enfant qui a maintenant 86 ans vient seulement d'avoir des enfants ? En Inde ?


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Décembre 2021)

Powerdom a dit:


> oui mais déjà cité quelques postes plus haut



Alors désolé pour TimeCapsule et pour les lecteurs ; j'ai en effet posté une actualité déjà postée précédemment. 

Ou alors, la mésaventure s'est produite deux fois en quelques jours à peine...
Et là, notre collectionneur est non seulement extrêmement maladroit, mais  il devient même incorrigible !!!...


----------



## Jura39 (6 Décembre 2021)

Il fait le tour du monde depuis sa cave


----------



## loustic (6 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il fait le tour du monde depuis sa cave


Beaucoup d'amateurs font le tour du monde dans leur cave en dégustant des vins d'Italie, Espagne, Portugal, Grèce... Californie, Chili... etc. 
(même du Jura...)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2021)

Pauvres américains !!!!!


----------



## patlek (6 Décembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pauvres américains !!!!!



Il parait que les repas de noel sont hyper calmes chez eux. Il y en a pas un qui se risque a en contredire un autre!!


----------



## Jura39 (7 Décembre 2021)

En voulant planter un arbre , tel trouve 12 Kilo de pièces en bronze


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En voulant planter un arbre , tel trouve 12 Kilo de pièces en bronze


Que la DRAC vient de lui confisquer.
Et qui n'a visiblement pas beaucoup de valeur.
C'est à te dégouter de trouver quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2021)

Marlène Schiappa  remporte le grand prix de l'humour politique  

«On ne va pas s’interdire les plans à trois»


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2021)

Du plastique biodégradable fabriqué grâce à du sperme de saumon


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Du plastique biodégradable fabriqué grâce à du sperme de saumon


Quand je pense à tous ces tupperware que j'aurais pu fabriquer pendant mon adolescence...


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Du plastique biodégradable fabriqué grâce à du sperme de saumon


Ce qui m'épate ce n'est pas tant que ça marche mais que quelqu'un en ait eu l'idée  .


----------



## v1nce29 (8 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Que la DRAC vient de lui confisquer.
> Et qui n'a visiblement pas beaucoup de valeur.
> C'est à te dégouter de trouver quoi que ce soit.



Je ne pense pas que ce soit une confiscation. Juste une expertise. La découverte s'apparentant à un trésor, le découvreur aura droit à la moitié. Sauf si on trouve un propriétaire légitime.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2021)

@Toum'aï on a retrouvé ton bateau !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2021)

Ain : quand un maire interdit à la neige de tomber


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2021)

Arrêté pour tapage nocturne avec 7 g  d'alcool dans le sang


----------



## patlek (9 Décembre 2021)

Hans Services

Dépannage electricité
Réparation électroménager
Installation chauffe eau, radiateur éléctrique
Diagnostic électricité
castration









						Un Allemand reconnu coupable d'avoir castré des hommes dans sa cuisine
					

Cet électricien de 67 ans a retiré les testicules de plusieurs hommes, à leur demande.




					www.slate.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Décembre 2021)

Et alors ?

C'est le mec de Sandrine : il aime "déconstruire" ses semblables !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Décembre 2021)

Ca caille dans le Jura  
Désolé , j'ai pas l'article dans son intégralité


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2021)

Oups: 1000 Fribourgeois envoyés en quarantaine par erreur
					

Les services du médecin cantonal se sont excusés pour des SMS envoyés à tort à des Fribourgeois revenant de voyage.




					www.lematin.ch


----------



## Jura39 (10 Décembre 2021)

En Vendée , la police fait de l'humour


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> En Vendée , la police fait de l'humour


J'adore.
Et ça me rappelle deux anecdotes. Le genre de truc que je raconterais à mes petits enfants, mais puisque je n'en ai pas encore, c'est vous qui allez subir.
Une époque où je travaillais à Bruxelles, je me gare pour aller au restau. Sur un passage piéton, à la marseillaise, j'avais un 13 au cul, je pouvais pas faire mieux. Quand je suis ressorti je n'avais pas de pv, mais un joli papier collé sur la vitre (bien dans le coin, là où tu ne peux plus voir le retro) qui m'indiquait assez poliment que j'étais en stationnement gênant et que la prochaine fois j'aurais un manche. Sur le coup j'ai trouvé ça sympa de leur part, mais quand tu n'as rien pour décoller le papier ben tu te dis que tu te fais bien chier à enlever ça avec tes ongles (et que c'est bien fait pour ta gueule).
Une époque où je travaillais à Luxembourg, fin d'après-midi je me fais arrêter par la marée-chaussée locale. L'un d'eux, après avoir vérifié mon permis de conduire, m'indique que j'ai un feu de positionnement qui ne fonctionne pas et que je vais recevoir un avertissement tarifé. Je fouille partout dans le véhicule (c'était de la location) à la recherche d'ampoule de rechange. Que dalle. Je promets donc au policier d'aller direct acheter le nécessaire pour le remplacement et je le remercie de m'avoir coller un simple avertissement plutôt qu'une amende. Je vois dans l'œil du mec qu'il se demande si par hasard je ne suis pas con. Finalement il sourit et me dit : "Je crois que vous avez mal compris, je vous ai parlé d'un avertissement tarifé. Je pense que le mot tarifé à la même signification chez vous en France qu'ici, donc c'est bien une amende que je vous donne." J'ai bien été obligé de lui répondre : "Oui, tarifé doit vouloir dire la même chose ici ou chez moi. En revanche, je remarque qu'en France nous n'avons pas la même conception de la notion d'avertissement." J'ai pris le pv quand même.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Décembre 2021)

Une jeune femme de 23 se voit proposer une place en maison de retraite


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2021)

C'est rassurant : Pas de fantômes dans la maison «hantée» du premier ministre japonais


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est rassurant : Pas de fantômes dans la maison «hantée» du premier ministre japonais


...«_Je n'en ai pas_ _*encore*_ _vu_»...
Il a raison de rester prudent.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Décembre 2021)

Les chats de Thebig vont être heureux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les chats de Thebig vont être heureux


Limite indécent quand même ! ...  
Beaucoup d'amour et un peu de croquettes moelleuses à souhait et les poilus sont heureux !


----------



## loustic (13 Décembre 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Limite indécent quand même ! ...
> Beaucoup d'amour et un peu de croquettes moelleuses à souhait et les poilus sont heureux !


Parfois les poilus sont polissons... heureux


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> Parfois les poilus sont polissons... heureux


D'où, probablement, l'expression ... "se polir le poilu" !!!  ...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est rassurant : Pas de fantômes dans la maison «hantée» du premier ministre japonais


Moi j'en ai eu dans une maison que j'ai acheté récemment, c'est quand même très flippant. (_voir photo sur mon avatar_)


----------



## patlek (13 Décembre 2021)

Moi, dans ma ville , j' en croise de plus en plus dans les rues.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Décembre 2021)

Des "quéquettes" et "foufounes" sucrés font polémique


----------



## Gwen (14 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des "quéquettes" et "foufounes" sucrés font polémique


Oh, il y a un quequette de Noël, je veut ça pour offrir à mes convives le 25 décembre  

Bon, il y en a vraiment qui sont choqués par pas grand chose finalement.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Décembre 2021)

«Les clients sortent dans la rue avec leur pénis dans la main!», s’indigne Étienne Cazaban, le père de famille à l’origine de la pétition.

Faux.
Les gens sortent dans la rue avec une quéquette ou une foufoune plantée sur un bâton, et non pas avec leur bite à la main.
Pov' mec.


----------



## Berthold (14 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Faux.
> Les gens sortent dans la rue avec une quéquette ou une foufoune plantée sur un bâton, et non pas avec leur bite à la main.


 Oui mais
[MODE COUPEUR DE CHEVEUX EN 4 ON]
s’ils ont dûment payé le pâtissier en échange de ladite quéquette ou foufoune, elle leur appartient.
Dès lors n'est-il pas correct d'écrire « leur » pénis, mmh ?
[MODE COUPEUR DE CHEVEUX EN 4 OFF]


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Décembre 2021)

Italie : un faux aveugle qui a perçu 170.000 euros d'aides surpris au volant d'une voiture


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Italie : un faux aveugle qui a perçu 170.000 euros d'aides surpris au volant d'une voiture











						Arthur H - Un Aveugle au Volan @Festival Jazz La Villette (Live Session)
					

Edition deluxe d' "Amour Chien Fou" disponible : https://arthurh.lnk.to/AmourChienFouCoffretALLEn concert le 1er avril 2019 à la Maison de la Poesie (solo), ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2021)

Ne jamais laisser un enfant jouer avec son téléphone


----------



## aCLR (16 Décembre 2021)

La technique du dindon, ou comment une jeune femme imite les vocalises de l'animal pour contrer les comportements de harcèlement à son égard !


----------



## Jura39 (16 Décembre 2021)

Un saphir bleu de 310 Kg découvert


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2021)

Floride : expulsé d'un avion pour avoir porté un string en guise de masque

C'est pas juste : c'est celui que sa copine avait porté pendant toute la semaine précédente.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2021)

Le premier SMS de l'histoire bientôt vendu aux enchères


----------



## Jura39 (19 Décembre 2021)

Elle se coince un sextoy dans le derrière


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle se coince un sextoy dans le derrière


J'ai cru entendre dire que les plugs anaux (dans l'article, d'ailleurs, il est écrit "plugs anals", le journaliste doit être fâché avec le français) était conçus avec un genre de collerette pour éviter, justement, qu'ils ne soient avalés (car l'endroit est ainsi fait qu'il avale naturellement tout ce qui se présente - t'as qu'à voir les suppos).
On nous aurait menti ?
À moins que ça ne fut pas un plug anal ou que, j'ose à peine le dire, la dame soit particulièrement accueillante.
Coup de bol, l'infirmière était une adepte de la Fistinière.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle se coince un sextoy dans le derrière




Actrice de porno amateur.
Tout lui sera donc pardonné.


Mais pour qui veut vraiment impressionner la galerie avec quelque chose de vraiment chic et impressionnant, ce n'est pas un simple sex toy qu'il convient de se coincer dans le rectum (ou plus loin encore), mais si possible un authentique obus de la seconde guerre mondiale.
L'idéal, pour vraiment réussir son petit effet, étant bien entendu de mobiliser une équipe médicale du service des urgences ainsi qu'une équipe de démineurs :



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un patient a un obus dans le rectum : branle-bas de combat dans un...



Mais la belle apprendra. 
Quand on dira d'elle qu'elle sera devenue "une bombe". 
Et puis encore une fois, elle ne fait que du porno amateur...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Décembre 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Actrice de porno amateur.


et mal informée. 
J'ai beau le retourner dans tous les sens, l'amatrice n'a pu que vouloir utiliser un outil non adapté au vide qu'elle a voulu combler.


----------



## loustic (20 Décembre 2021)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai cru entendre dire que les plugs anaux (dans l'article, d'ailleurs, il est écrit "plugs anals", le journaliste doit être fâché avec le français) était conçus avec un genre de collerette pour éviter, justement, qu'ils ne soient avalés (car l'endroit est ainsi fait qu'il


"...les plugs anaux... était conçus..."  Aïe ! Ça fait mal !


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Décembre 2021)

loustic a dit:


> "...les plugs anaux... était conçus..."  Aïe ! Ça fait mal !



Tu sais qu'en même temps que je crachais mon fiel sur le journaliste, je me disais qu'il ne fallait pas que je fasse de faute (histoire de ne pas passer pour un con) ?
Looser ! LOOSER !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Décembre 2021)

Pfffff ! On en a tous plein le c... en cette période de merde, et il y en a qui trouvent encore le moyen de s'enfoncer des trucs dans le fondement !   ... Faut vraiment le vouloir !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Décembre 2021)

Des faux billets de banque pour alerter sur le non ramassage des crottes de chiens


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2021)

Des singes jettent des chiots dans le vide


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des singes jettent des chiots dans le vide


 ... P...., ils sont sur la voie de devenir "humains" ...


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Des singes jettent des chiots dans le vide


"La plupart des canidés ayant été tués, les singes s’en prendraient maintenant à de jeunes enfants sur le chemin de l’école."
Et là, d'un seul coup, j'en viens à me demander quel crédit apporté à cet article.
Ou du moins, quel crédit apporter à cette dernière phrase.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Décembre 2021)

Le premier sms de l'histoire vendu 107.000 €


----------



## patlek (21 Décembre 2021)

C' est moi qui l' ai acheté".

Le voilà, je vous le montre:

`çà marche! LOL`


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Décembre 2021)

il braque sa propre banque pour 150 dollars et dépose l'argent sur son compte​








						États-Unis : il braque sa propre banque pour 150 dollars et dépose l'argent sur son compte
					

Après avoir braqué sa banque pour 150 dollars, le suspect a déposé son butin sur son compte depuis un distributeur à proximité de l'établissement.



					www.rtl.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2021)

Père Noël : faut-il dire la vérité aux enfants ?


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Père Noël : faut-il dire la vérité aux enfants ?


"Tout le monde fait semblant d’y croire en sachant pertinemment que c’est faux"
Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ?
Comment ça c'est faux ?
Si c'est pas le Père Noël qui m'apporte des cadeaux tous les ans, c'est qui alors ?
N'importe quoi cet article. C'est un fake à mon avis.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Décembre 2021)

Un " Narco-panier" pour la loterie de Noël


----------



## patlek (22 Décembre 2021)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Père Noël : faut-il dire la vérité aux enfants ?




Mais on peut peut etre consoler les gosses....

On leur dit que Mamere Noel existe!! (et que c' est authentique, et que c' est pas de la menterie!)







(Jusqu' au jour ou il décederat, et là, on aurat tous les gosses en pleurs.)


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Décembre 2021)

v1nce29 a dit:


> il braque sa propre banque pour 150 dollars et dépose l'argent sur son compte​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


De l'économie circulaire en somme. :^°


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)

Le patron d’une société de vente de location de véhicules a offert, une prime de Noël exceptionnelle d’un million d’euros à l’ensemble de ses salariés.


----------



## v1nce29 (23 Décembre 2021)

Il vole un pont de 18 mètres.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Il vole un pont de 18 mètres.


Il vole ou il vole au dessus d'un pont  ??


----------



## Rannvro (23 Décembre 2021)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Il vole un pont de 18 mètres.


Non pas qu'il n'y ait pas de barjos en France et ailleurs en Europe mais aux US, c'est quand même fort.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Décembre 2021)

Rannvro a dit:


> Non pas qu'il n'y ait pas de barjos en France et ailleurs en Europe mais aux US, c'est quand même fort.


Oui en effet


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2021)

Dans un autre genre de vole, mais aussi pathétique, trouvé sur une autre page du journal : 
https://www.ouest-france.fr/leditio...-cadeaux-f9627b43-235e-451a-bca1-a00d87f2ae2b


----------



## Rannvro (23 Décembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Dans un autre genre de vole, mais aussi pathétique, trouvé sur une autre page du journal :
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/leditio...-cadeaux-f9627b43-235e-451a-bca1-a00d87f2ae2b


Là aussi c'est fort, ça va gaiement, bravo.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Dans un autre genre de vole, mais aussi pathétique, trouvé sur une autre page du journal :
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/leditio...-cadeaux-f9627b43-235e-451a-bca1-a00d87f2ae2b


Je connais ce genre de pratique , au mariage d'un de l'un de mes  cousins , la cagnotte a été volée pendant la fête


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2021)

Une horde d’écureuils «dodus et affamés» a ruiné les illuminations de Noël d’un parc du centre-ville de St-Paul, dans le Minnesota


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2021)

Un Japonais invente un écran de télévision que les téléspectateurs pourront lécher.


----------



## Gwen (24 Décembre 2021)

Alors la, ce n’est pas amusant du tout et justifie pleinement l’utilisation d’un GPS. 









						Strasbourg : après le scandale provoqué par ces panneaux d'autoroute, l'Etat se défend
					

Pour la préfecture du Bas-Rhin, la nouvelle signalétique installée sur l'A35/l'A4 est cohérente avec le but poursuivi par le Grand contournement ouest (GCO) de Strasbourg.




					actu.fr


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2021)

Felix le chat sauvé par les pompiers

@thebiglebowsky
Nous les aimons dans le Jura


----------



## Berthold (25 Décembre 2021)

Après tous les machins *téléchargeables*,
un japonais invente la *télé léchable*.

Beurk.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Décembre 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> Après tous les machins *téléchargeables*,
> un japonais invente la *télé léchable*.
> 
> Beurk.


Voir post.  #5 064


----------



## patlek (25 Décembre 2021)

Berthold a dit:


> un japonais invente la *télé léchable*.




Boah??? c' est pas nouveau... Ma télé chez moi, elle est léchable, depuis longtemps. (Bien que moi, je ne m' y risquerait pas)


----------



## patlek (27 Décembre 2021)

Dans la rubrique "Les idées géniales qu"on se demande comment qu'on a fait pour pas y penser plus tot!'

La bonbonne de gaz au bain marie.

Je suis jaloux de ne pas y voir pensé avant ce type...  parce que là; on touche au génie!! (jaloux jaloux jaloux!!!!)









						Calvados : il met son chalumeau au bain marie et explose sa maison
					

Dans le Calvados, un homme d’une soixantaine d’années a fait exploser le toit de sa maison après avoir fait chauffer son chalumeau au gaz dans une casserole d’eau chaude.




					fr.yahoo.com


----------



## v1nce29 (28 Décembre 2021)

2 hommes gagnent 4 millions de livres sterling et finissent en prison sans un sou.









						Deux voyous gagnent le jackpot à un jeu de grattage, mais terminent en prison !
					

Ces images de 2019 montrent deux voyous en train de sauter de joie dans une supérette de Londres, en Angleterre, après avoir remporté 4 millions de livres sterling à un jeu de grattage. Un bonheur qui avait été de courte durée, car le duo avait utilisé une carte bancaire volée pour acheter le...




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Powerdom (28 Décembre 2021)

Mais celui a qui ils ont volé la carte il a pas réclamé le gain ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)

Il sacrifie des game boys


----------



## Powerdom (29 Décembre 2021)

je ne suis pas collectionneur de game boy, par contre j'essaierais bien la résine epoxy


----------



## Jura39 (29 Décembre 2021)

Il achète un tableau peint par un cochon 23500 €


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Décembre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il achète un tableau peint par un cochon 23500 €


Et donc, c'est de l'art ou du cochon ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Décembre 2021)

Ils ne pourrons pas guincher le 32 Décembre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Décembre 2021)

L'indécence des "gros" ! ... ...

AB InBev "attaque" une micro brasserie bretonne !  

AB InBev : 530 millions d'hectolitres par an ...
Leff Bretagne : 60 hectolitres par an ...
Tout est dit ! 

L'indécence n'a pas de frontières ! 

En plus, j'adore les bretons !!! ... _Ils mériteraient d'être belges d'ailleurs !   ... 
---------------------_

Moi : Euh ! Poilec ! Qu'est-ce que tu fiches de grand matin sur ma terrasse ???
Poilec le breton : Je vide ton bac de Leffe à l'égout en signe de soutien !   
Moi : OK ! Mais c'est une raison pour en boire une bouteille sur deux ? 
Poilec le breton : ​


----------



## Powerdom (31 Décembre 2021)

On connait tous ici une entreprise avec un logo de pomme qui s'attaque à la moindre entreprise qui prend une pomme même une poire je crois qui pourrait éventuellement lui faire de l'ombre. Dans mes souvenirs même une petite imprimerie qui s'appelait Pomme C.


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2021)

Il déposait des revues pornographiques dans une boite à partage de livres


----------



## Jura39 (31 Décembre 2021)

Un chat a permis de sauver une famille de l’intoxication au monoxyde de carbone


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Janvier 2022)

Comment lutter contre la gueule de bois


----------



## Gwen (1 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comment lutter contre la gueule de bois


Ne pas boire d’alcool, ça évite tous les problèmes


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2022)

Une quadragénaire a remporté plus de 200 000 euros le jour du Nouvel an en jouant au casino de Saint-Malo (Ille-et-Vilaine) après avoir misé 80 centimes d'euros dans une machine à sous


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Janvier 2022)

Quatre vaches égarées sur l’A6 provoquent des kilomètres de bouchon


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Janvier 2022)

Ça n'arrive pas très souvent.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2022)

Un bébé nommé " Griezmann Mbappé " est né le 1 er Janvier


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un bébé nommé " Griezmann Mbappé " est né le 1 er Janvier


Le pauvre. Interdit de séjour à Marseille dès sa naissance, merci aux parents


----------



## touba (3 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un bébé nommé " Griezmann Mbappé " est né le 1 er Janvier


Sont un peu cons les parents fans de rugby, non ?


----------



## v1nce29 (4 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça n'arrive pas très souvent.


Si on admet :
15 minutes entre chaque jumeau,
1.6 millions de paire de jumeaux/an monde
statistiquement, ça arrive : 1.6M / (365*24*4) = 45 fois/an monde.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)

ils retrouvent, par hasard, un jeu à gratter qui s’est avéré être d’une valeur de 100 000 dollars australiens


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Janvier 2022)

Oups !









						Japanese university loses 77TB of research data following a buggy software update
					

The culprit for this huge data loss was a faulty script originally meant to delete old, unnecessary log files from Kyoto university's Cray/HPE supercomputer as part of...




					www.techspot.com
				




Pour les non-anglicistes : l’université de Kyoto a perdu 77 To de données scientifiques constitués de 34 millions de fichiers suite à une erreur de sauvegarde.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2022)

Une banque verse par erreur 155 Millions d'euros sur 75000 Comptes


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2022)

Jusqu'ici, tout va bien


----------



## touba (5 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour les non-anglicistes : l’université de Kyoto a perdu 77 To de données scientifiques constitués de 34 millions de fichiers suite à une erreur de sauvegarde.


C'est bon ils ont retrouvés leur clé USB...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

La doyenne de l'humanité vient de fêter ses 119 Ans


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Janvier 2022)

on ne saura jamais si c'est vraiment elle la doyenne


----------



## v1nce29 (5 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> on ne saura jamais si c'est vraiment elle la doyenne


Pourquoi ? Si c'est un problème d'état-civil, il faut demander à sa mère de confirmer qu'elle est bien sa fille.


----------



## v1nce29 (5 Janvier 2022)

Une voiture conduite par un poisson rouge

Vidéo


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

Elle aligne ses moutons pour former une seringue


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Janvier 2022)

Un meeting politique où tu sauras si le candidat a pété...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2022)

L’île Piel, située près de la côte nord-ouest de l’Angleterre, est à la recherche d’un gardien et tavernier qui sera également nommé… roi


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2022)

Après la télé, l'Assemblée : Pass vaccinal : une bagarre évitée de justesse en plein hémicycle

Un des antagonistes avait montré des aptitudes particulières à l'exercice...


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Janvier 2022)

Cannabis : une consommation dès l'adolescence accroît le risque d'être au chômage à l'âge adulte, selon l'Inserm


----------



## Jura39 (6 Janvier 2022)

Il s'introduit dans le château de Versailles pour manger un macaron et boire... du gel hydroalcoolique.


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2022)

Les fraises tagada, c’est plus ce que c’était


----------



## Jura39 (7 Janvier 2022)

Alerte au feu . Un chat déclenche la plaque chauffante


----------



## Berthold (7 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alerte au feu . Un chat déclenche la plaque chauffante


  Ça m'est arrivé il y a quelques semaines, mon chat (bientôt 21 ans mais bonne patte, mauvais œil, bonne truffe) est monté sur la plaque à induction, a dû mettre ses pattes un peu partout et a déclenché la chauffe d'une casserole de pâtes oubliée là… C'est la fumée qui m'a réveillé (au passage, j'ai vérifié le détecteur obligatoire : il est fonctionnel — mais parfaitement inutile…) ! Heureusement qu'il ne restait pas grand chose dedans, ça n'a pas été trop grave.

Après 14 673 essais et 3 567 tampons Jex, j'ai réussi à récupérer le fond de la gamelle, merci pour elle. Depuis 2 ou 3 semaines, la maison sent moins le brûlé. 

Depuis on vérifie 3 fois chaque soir qu'il ne reste rien sur la plaque, et que le verrouillage de ladite est bien enclenché…


----------



## aCLR (7 Janvier 2022)

Les mousquetaires de la distribution proposeront les masques FFP2 à prix coûtant !


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Janvier 2022)

Chez mon pharmacien, ils sont à 0,25 €; étant donné que ma pharmacie est à 5 mn à pied de chez moi et l'Intermarché à 10 Km, le choix est vite fait !


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Janvier 2022)

D’abord on nous a donné le plan pour le fabriquer nous-même aux normes AFNOR.

Ensuite on nous a imposé les masques de chirurgie et les masques en tissu « lavables » disponibles dans le commerce.

Puis on nous a déconseillé le masque « maison », celui qu’on s’est emmerdé une partie du confinement à fabriquer selon les normes AFNOR.

Maintenant on nous conseille vivement le FFP2.

À quand port obligatoire du masque à gaz ? Le gros, le NBC, avec les filtres qui vont bien. Tant qu’à faire.









						Chirurgicaux, FFP2 ou en tissu, comment les masques stoppent les virus
					

INFOGRAPHIES - Éric Ciotti appelle à la généralisation des masques FFP2 pour lutter contre le variant Omicron. Philippe Juvin partage cet avis, affirmant que ce type de masque «filtre et protège bien mieux que le masque chirurgical».




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## touba (7 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cannabis : une consommation dès l'adolescence accroît le risque d'être au chômage à l'âge adulte, selon l'Inserm


Cette étude m'étonne un peu, j'étais fumeur de hakik étant jeune et ma conseillère pôle-emploi ne m'en a jamais parlé. Pourtant je l'ai côtoyé pendant des années...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Janvier 2022)

Auront-ils droit à des rappels eux aussi : Grippe aviaire: «pas d'autre solution à terme» que le vaccin, pour le ministre de l'Agriculture ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Auront-ils droit à des rappels eux aussi : Grippe aviaire: «pas d'autre solution à terme» que le vaccin, pour le ministre de l'Agriculture ?


En quoi vacciner un ministre vas aider les poulets, j’ai pas tout compris


----------



## v1nce29 (8 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Alerte au feu . Un chat déclenche la plaque chauffante


Décidément chat chauffe en ce moment


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> En quoi vacc!ner un ministre vas aider les poulets, j’ai pas tout compris


Le ministre l'intérieur, à la rigueur.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Janvier 2022)

En Suède, un homme sauvé par un défibrillateur apporté par un drone


----------



## v1nce29 (9 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> En Suède, un homme sauvé par un défibrillateur apporté par un drone


Attention quand même à composer le bon numéro de téléphone,
quand tu demandes un service par drone en Suède.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2022)

Il achète un jeu à gratter au suupermarché et rentre avec 560 000 Euros


----------



## patlek (10 Janvier 2022)

Les copains a Zebig vont faire astronautes!!









						Pourquoi des tardigrades vont traverser la galaxie, poussés par un laser
					

Des nanovoiles, des lasers, des "oursons d'eau" et un voyage à la limite de notre système solaire... Non, ce n'est pas le prochain film de science-fiction sur Netflix.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## v1nce29 (10 Janvier 2022)

La pénurie de composants oblige Canon à proposer un contournement des protections de ses cartouches


----------



## touba (10 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il achète un jeu à gratter au suupermarché et rentre avec 560 000 Euros


Ni amusant, ni pas amusant.
Que fait la modération ??


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2022)

Des chirurgiens américains ont greffé avec succès le cœur d'un porc sur un humain L'opération a permis de montrer pour la première fois qu'un cœur d'animal pouvait continuer à fonctionner à l'intérieur d'un humain sans rejet immédiat.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2022)

Elle enferme son fils dans le coffre de sa voiture pour n pas etre contaminée par le covid 19


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Elle enferme son fils dans le coffre de sa voiture pour n pas etre contaminée par le covid 19


Quel emmerdeur, ce gamin !


----------



## patlek (11 Janvier 2022)

HHHaaaaannnn... la p'tite vieille!!!









						À 10 ans, cette Australienne millionaire pourrait devenir la plus jeune retraitée du monde
					

Pixie Curtis, 10 ans, est la fondatrice de Pixie’s Fidgets, une entreprise de jouets, et à propriétaire de Pixie’s Bows, une entreprise d’accessoires pour cheveux.




					fr.finance.yahoo.com


----------



## v1nce29 (11 Janvier 2022)

Des policiers préfèrent chasser les pokemons plutôt que les voleurs


----------



## Powerdom (11 Janvier 2022)

Quand @thebiglebowsky s'en va rencontrer @Jura39 c'est par ici


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand @thebiglebowsky s'en va rencontrer @Jura39 c'est par ici


 ... Ils se sont trompés de photo ! Moi, j'ai un bac à poilus sur ma trottinette ! ...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ils se sont trompés de photo ! Moi, j'ai un bac à poilus sur ma trottinette ! ...


Non , pas pour venir me voir dans le Jura
M'enfin des poilus en vacances chez moi dans le Jura, tu es certain de ton choix ?


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2022)

Depuis 4 mois , le chien est retrouvé vivant sous 1.50 mètres de neige


----------



## aCLR (11 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai un bac à poilus sur ma trottinette


Est-ce une Bugatti ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2022)

La messe est dite et il s’agissait bien d’un requiem.









						Hongkong va présenter une loi sur de nouvelles infractions à la « sécurité nationale »
					

Carrie Lam annonce que son gouvernement veut faire adopter, en plus de la loi imposée en 2020 par Pékin, un texte local comprenant une quarantaine d’autres infractions.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Il restait semble-t-il de la place pour planter quelques clous supplémentaires dans le cercueil de la liberté à Hongkong.


----------



## v1nce29 (12 Janvier 2022)

Quand un ransomware vous fait finalement économiser de l'argent


----------



## Berthold (12 Janvier 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Quand un ransomware vous fait finalement économiser de l'argent


Passer d’un ransomware à GoogleOS, un gain de liberté…


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2022)

Le motard faisait des doigts d'honneur aux radars


----------



## Powerdom (12 Janvier 2022)

Rochefort. Agacée par les chants de Noël, une mamie attaque un haut-parleur au marteau​


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Rochefort. Agacée par les chants de Noël, une mamie attaque un haut-parleur au marteau​


L'article date du 22 décembre 2011…


----------



## Powerdom (12 Janvier 2022)

Oh merde. J'ai lu rapidement 2021...


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Oh merde. J'ai lu rapidement 2021...


Lire en conduisant – une De Lorean – n'arrange rien !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2022)

Mais dans quel monde vivons nous ??? 

Prout !​


----------



## patlek (13 Janvier 2022)

M' enfin!, Zebig....









						Les hommes sont de plus en plus complexés: les chirurgies d’élargissement du pénis sont en augmentation en Belgique, surtout depuis le 1e confinement!
					

Ces dernières années, la pénoplastie a le vent en poupe. L’élargissement du pénis semble séduire de plus en plus les hommes. Un médecin liégeois, spécialisé dans ce type d’acte médical a constaté une augmentation ces dernières années. Il explique.




					www.sudinfo.be


----------



## Jura39 (13 Janvier 2022)

Un antenne parabole qui fait le bonheur des chats


----------



## v1nce29 (13 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais dans quel monde vivons nous ???
> 
> Prout !​


Ah ouais quand même. J'en étais resté à çà
10000$ pour l'eau de son bain

Pet ou NFT, de l'art de vendre du vent.


----------



## v1nce29 (13 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Un antenne parabole qui fait le bonheur des chats


Monsieur vous êtes en retard


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais dans quel monde vivons nous ???
> 
> Prout !​


Comme disait Coluche, dire qu'il suffirait que les gens n'achètent pas pour que ça ne se vende plus.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Pet ou NFT, de l'art de vendre du vent.


Probablement une écolo...


----------



## v1nce29 (13 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Probablement une écolo...



Je croyais que c'était l'hydroélectricité chez les écolos avec tous leurs courants.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> M' enfin!, Zebig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ils ont refusé de pratiquer l'opération ... Mon cas dépendrait plus de la micro (nano ?)-chirurgie que de la pénoplastie et ils ne sont pas équipés pour !  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Je croyais que c'était l'hydroélectricité chez les écolos avec tous leurs courants.


C'est la vente de vent qui tient la tête (dans tous les sens du terme !)


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2022)

Quand je lis ces trucs, je me rends compte qu'il existe tout un monde auquel je n'ai jamais accédé et que je ne m'en porte pas plus mal.


----------



## boninmi (13 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> M' enfin!, Zebig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il vaut mieux une petite travailleuse qu'une grande feignante ...


----------



## Berthold (13 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il vaut mieux une petite travailleuse qu'une grande feignante ...


Certes, mais il vaut encore mieux une grande travailleuse qu'une petite feignante…


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2022)

Et une grande travailleuse feignante ?


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2022)

Et le tri sélectif alors????!!!









						Un nouveau-né sauvé après avoir été jeté par sa mère dans une benne à ordures
					

Vendredi dernier, la caméra de surveillance d'un magasin a filmé une scène choquante à Hobbs, au Nouveau-Mexique. Alexis Avila, 18 ans, a été filmée au moment où elle a jeté son nouveau-né dans une benne à ordures. Les chances de survie du bébé étaient minces en raison des températures...




					fr.yahoo.com
				




Les bébés, c' est les poubelles roses!


(actualités amusantes ... ou pas!!)


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2022)

Réactions: Jura39 


Mais je te rassure le bébé a été retrouvé, il va bien...
Et il a été rendu à sa mère....


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 252447
> 
> 
> Réactions: Jura39
> Et il a été rendu à sa mère....


J'espère que non


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2022)

Ce chat ressemble à Freddie Mercury


----------



## v1nce29 (14 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce chat ressemble à Freddie Mercury


pas convaincu. Pourquoi pas Tom Selleck ? Ou Frida Kahlo ?


----------



## Berthold (14 Janvier 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> pas convaincu. Pourquoi pas Tom Selleck ? Ou Frida Kahlo ?


Pour Frida Kahlo, ça ne marche pas, la moustache est trop basse.


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce chat ressemble à Freddie Mercury




Ou Groucho Marx


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2022)

hin hin.... hin hinhin!! 

Va falloir faire ytourner le ointje

hinhin!!









						Le cannabis, un outil de protection inattendu contre le Covid-19
					

Selon des scientifiques américains de deux universités de l’Oregon, le cannabis contient des acides possiblement efficaces contre le virus, rapporte Slate.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Powerdom (14 Janvier 2022)

Partie d'Allemagne en 1945, une lettre arrive avec 76 ans de retard aux états unis


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2022)

Ville fantôme en Belgique


----------



## boninmi (15 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ville fantôme en Belgique


@thebiglebowsky y est encore.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2022)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle : * Djokovic enfin viré d'Australie* !!!...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Enfin une bonne nouvelle : * Djokovic enfin viré d'Australie* !!!...


Il ne pourra même pas être expulsé en sous-matin pour rentrer chez lui...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2022)

Message personnel à Moonwalker

*Un fabuleux trésor de l'époque romaine déterré par un blaireau espagnol*

Vivent les blaireaux (et ceux *qui les protègent !) *


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il ne pourra même pas être expulsé en sous-matin pour rentrer chez lui...



Un sous-matin?...
C'est un matin quand on n'a pas encore eu son café pour bien se réveiller ?...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un sous-matin?...
> C'est un matin quand on n'a pas encore eu son café pour bien se réveiller ?...


Préchauffage du diesel en cours ?

Crise des sous-marins : l'Australie signe officiellement


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2022)

Un soir à Bruxelles



			https://twitter.com/abr_rania/status/1482094015155781635
		


Chapeau au conducteur !


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un soir à Bruxelles
> 
> Chapeau au conducteur !



A été arreté.









						Belgique: un Français incarcéré après avoir poussé une femme sur les rails du métro à Bruxelles
					

L'agression est survenue juste avant l'arrivée d'une rame, qui est parvenue à s'arrêter in extremis.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## v1nce29 (17 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un soir à Bruxelles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oui bravo à lui.
J'avais vu une autre version de la vidéo et j'étais persuadé que l'issue était tragique.
C'est malheureusement ce qui est arrivé depuis à NY.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2022)

Elle vivait depuis 20 Ans avec une paire de ciseaux chirurgicaux dans son ventre


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2022)

Turquie : des vaches, équipées de lunettes à réalité virtuelle, produisent plus de lait


----------



## Jura39 (19 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Turquie : des vaches, équipées de lunettes à réalité virtuelle, produisent plus de lait


Les russes sont en avancent


----------



## aCLR (20 Janvier 2022)

Quand la vente d’alcool ou de cannabis (saimal) est soumise au passe vaccinal, il ne fait pas bon être antivaxx au Canada ! Ha ha ha


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2022)

Une possible signature du vivant découverte sur Mars par Curiosity


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2022)

Il faut avoir le compas dans l'oeil


----------



## v1nce29 (20 Janvier 2022)

Un youtuber aurait crashé un avion pour faire des vues


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Janvier 2022)

Tidju ! Covid : son pénis diminue de 4 cms ! 

 ... J'espère ne pas choper le covid ... Avoir dans mon cas un pénis de -1 cm friserait le ridicule ...   
​


----------



## v1nce29 (20 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! Covid : son pénis diminue de 4 cms !
> 
> ... J'espère ne pas choper le covid ... Avoir dans mon cas un pénis de -1 cm friserait le ridicule ...
> ​


J'ai la solution. Enfin faut encore travailler le sujet...


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! Covid : son pénis diminue de 4 cms !
> 
> ... J'espère ne pas choper le covid ... Avoir dans mon cas un pénis de -1 cm friserait le ridicule ...
> ​


Il n’empêche que c’est la news à propager si on veut booster encore plus la campagne vaccinale.


----------



## boninmi (20 Janvier 2022)

Un semi remorque s'est coincé dans le virage du chemin d'à peine trois mètres de large qui monte en direction de chez moi , depuis ce matin avant 10 h. Le chauffeur - sans doute trompé par son GPS - attend un engin envoyé par son entreprise, une multinationale, pour dégager son véhicule. La benne est belge. Le tracteur est lituanien. Le chauffeur est géorgien. Le grand remplacement, quoi.


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! Covid : son pénis diminue de 4 cms !
> 
> ... J'espère ne pas choper le covid ... Avoir dans mon cas un pénis de -1 cm friserait le ridicule ...
> ​



Idée de slogan pour une campagne vaccinale :


Sans la  Covid-19 : votre pénis en érection garde sa taille normale.
Avec la Covid-19 : votre pénis en érection perd 4cm.

Pour le vaccin, vous êtes vraiment certain de vouloir un délai de réflexion supplémentaire ?...


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Idée de slogan pour une campagne vaccinale :
> 
> 
> Sans la  Covid-19 : votre pénis en érection garde sa taille normale.
> ...



Sans la  Covid-19 : votre pénis en érection garde sa taille normale.
Avec la Covid-19 : votre pénis en érection perd 4cm.

Avec le vaccin . votre pénis en érection gagne 10 cm


(çà!!  c' est de la campagne publicitaire!!!)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Janvier 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Idée de slogan pour une campagne vaccinale :
> 
> Avec la Covid-19 : votre pénis en érection perd 4cm.


@boninmi
Ca fait quoi de perdre 4 Cm ?


----------



## boninmi (20 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> @boninmi
> Ca fait quoi de perdre 4 Cm ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 252989


C'est que si on n'est pas vacciné. La vaccination ne protège pas de la contamination mais protège des effets graves. Je n'ai perdu que 3,95 cm.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Janvier 2022)

Landes : pour se venger de son ex-mari, elle le force à écouter Sardou


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2022)

En danger, cette Canadienne a tout de même pris le temps de faire une photo d'elle-même pour alimenter ses réseaux sociaux.


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Janvier 2022)

Une station de capture de carbone en émet plus qu'elle ne capture

La boulette. 
La boulette à 1 milliard de $. Plutôt de la belle boulette


----------



## boninmi (21 Janvier 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Une station de capture de carbone en émet plus qu'elle ne capture
> 
> La boulette.
> La boulette à 1 milliard de $. Plutôt de la belle boulette


Lien inactif.


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Janvier 2022)

Je n'arrive pas à éditer le précédent. Donc je reposte

Une station de capture de carbone en émet plus qu'elle ne capture

En fait de boulette c'est plutôt une coquille.


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Janvier 2022)

Déjà que le covid me sortait par les trous de nez maintenant j'en ai plein le c*l


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> En danger, cette Canadienne a tout de même pris le temps de faire une photo d'elle-même pour alimenter ses réseaux sociaux.


Lien mort. Dommage.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Lien mort. Dommage.


On la retrouve facilement en cherchant sur le net. Pas la lumière à tous les étages semble-t-il. Elle a été arrêtée pour conduite dangereuse.


----------



## Jura39 (21 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Lien mort. Dommage.


Désolé , j'ai changé de lien


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2022)

Dans le genre pas amusant du tout :








						Paris : victime de squatteurs, elle tente de s'immoler par le feu devant l'Hôtel de Ville
					

Un geste de détresse. Une femme de 59 ans, victime de squatteurs, a tenté mercredi après-midi de s'immoler par le feu sur la place de l'Hôtel de Ville de Paris. Vers 14h, la police et les pompiers avaient soudainement fermé le parvis. Le drame a heureusement été évité de justesse.  Contactés par...




					www.cnews.fr


----------



## Diaoulic (23 Janvier 2022)

Un coup des Chinois pour se venger


----------



## Jura39 (23 Janvier 2022)

Un chirurgien de l’Assistance publique-Hôpitaux de Paris (AP-HP) a mis en vente la radiographie d’une patiente, blessée dans l’attentat au Bataclan, le 13 novembre 2015


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2022)

__





						Le télescope James Webb arrive enfin à destination
					

Le télescope James Webb doit arriver  à son orbite prévue lundi 24 janvier, après un mois  de voyage, à 1,5 million  de kilomètres de la Terre. Le lancement parfait assuré par Ariane 5  lui garantit une durée  de vie doublée.




					www.la-croix.com


----------



## Powerdom (24 Janvier 2022)

Hausse du prix du diesel : de plus en plus de Francs-Comtois vont jusqu’en Espagne pour faire le plein


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Janvier 2022)

États-Unis : elle se découvre riche en consultant ses spams


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2022)

c’est dommage, l’article n’explique pas la technique secrète.








						Lorraine. Ils faisaient leurs pleins gratuitement à la station essence avec une astuce secrète
					

Un couple a été arrêté à Vandoeuvre-lès-Nancy en Meurthe-et-Moselle après avoir volé à plusieurs reprises du carburant dans une station essence. Il avait un stratagème bien rodé.




					actu.fr


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)

Ils auraient emmené le cadavre d'un proche à la poste pour toucher sa retraite


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Janvier 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ils auraient emmené le cadavre d'un proche à la poste pour toucher sa retraite


Totalement insolite et absolument sordide.
Moi j'te dis, ça va faire un film.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Moi j'te dis, ça va faire un film.




C' est presque déjà fait:









						Vieilles Canailles
					

Inspire d'un fait divers, Kirk Jones nous relate l'histoire de Jackie O'Shea et Mickael O'Sullivan, habitants du village irlandais de Tully More. Ces deux hommes apprennent qu'un habitant du village a gagne a la loterie nationale. C'est alors qu'ils




					www.allocine.fr
				




Le gagnant du ticket est un certain Ned Devine, un vieillard extrêmement gentil, généreux et discret. Seulement voilà : à cause de l'émotion, Ned a été terrassé par une crise cardiaque. Jackie décide, avec l'aide de Michael, de récupérer coûte que coûte la cagnotte, qui est de presque 7 millions de livres, afin de la partager avec tout le village comme l'aurait fait Ned de son vivant. Pour cela, Michael se fait passer pour Ned auprès de l'inspecteur du loto, un homme de Dublin. Ce dernier lui pose plein de questions pour s'assurer de son identité, et Michael s'en sort sans problème. Seulement, l'inspecteur a l'intention de revenir plus tard, afin de s'assurer auprès des villageois qu'il est bien le vrai Ned Devine.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Janvier 2022)

Sauvé grâce à un drone et une saucisse


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> C' est presque déjà fait:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je pensais à ce film (dont je n'ai pas recherché le titre, par fainéantise), effectivement.


----------



## Powerdom (25 Janvier 2022)

L'avocat de Mélenchon. Tel client tel avocat...


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> L'avocat de Mélenchon. Tel client tel avocat...


Vu le pedigree de l'oiseau, c'est vraiment un prix "bradé"...

Mais j'ai, sans doute, très mauvais esprit !


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2022)

Une pièce d’or du XIIIe siècle découverte à l’aide d’un...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Janvier 2022)

La modernité, y a des moments ça me broute...


----------



## touba (26 Janvier 2022)

Il t'en faut pas beaucoup...


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2022)

« Blanche-Neige ». Disney réagit à la polémique et supprime les sept nains de son remake


----------



## boninmi (28 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> « Blanche-Neige ». Disney réagit à la polémique et supprime les sept nains de son remake


Ils auraient dû supprimer aussi Blanche-Neige, c'est sexiste et c'est une insulte raciste.
Il reste le Prince Charmant, ça suffit largement.


----------



## patlek (28 Janvier 2022)

Faut supprimer aussi le prince charmant... c' est un beau gosse avec des beaux cheveux et tout, né avec une cuillère en or dans la bouche et tout.... Et un tombeur en plusss!!!  ppppfffffffffff...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)

Des idées pour avoir son QR code à portée de main


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2022)

C'est pas du covid qu'on va crever, mais du politiquement correct. D'ici que les vegans demandent de reécrire 'le loup et l'agneau' ou les féministes 'les précieuses ridicules'.
Note aux mal-comprenants : les combats que mènent les nains et les femmes contre la discrimination sont tout à fait légitimes, mais pas au point d'ignorer le contexte quand ils s'attaquent à des œuvres anciennes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ils auraient dû supprimer aussi Blanche-Neige, c'est sexiste et c'est une insulte raciste.
> Il reste le Prince Charmant, ça suffit largement.


Tu y a pensé, un autre l'a fait :


----------



## patlek (28 Janvier 2022)

En tout cas, il y en a pour prendre les contes de fées trés au sérieux...










						Liberté d’expression. Erdogan promet de “trancher la langue” de ceux qui s’en prennent à Adam
					

La célèbre chanteuse turque de pop Sezen Aksu est poursuivie pour des paroles concernant Adam et Ève dans un de ses tubes vieux de cinq ans. La polémique est re...




					www.courrierinternational.com
				




(Il y a quelqu'ubn pour lui expliquer l' Evolution ????)


----------



## Gwen (28 Janvier 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ils auraient dû supprimer aussi Blanche-Neige, c'est sexiste et c'est une insulte raciste.
> Il reste le Prince Charmant, ça suffit largement.


Surtout que l'actrice engagée pour Blanche Neige est loin d'avoir le teint de porcelaine.

Ça m'énerve cette bien pensante. Pourquoi les nains ne pourraient-ils pas vivre comme les autres de leur travail sans avoir à être transformés en monstres magiques ? Je trouve que cacher ces personnes c'est cacher une réalité qui mes semble plus préjudiciable que d'avoir sept personnes aux caractères bien trempés, même de petite taille. 

Bon, de tout de façon, les remakes live de Disney sont nuls, ça, c'est déjà acquis pour ce film.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Janvier 2022)

Nain porte quoi !!!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Janvier 2022)

Je n'arrive pas à retrouver traces de ce qui suit, ça m'énerve.
Bref, je vous demande de me croire sur parole.
À l'occasion d'un documentaire sur le cinéma de David Lynch (si je ne m'abuse), une personne de petite taille s'étonnait (à vrai dire, se plaignait) que chez Lynch, comme chez la plupart des autres cinéastes, un nain était toujours présent dans les représentations de cauchemar. Une récurrence qui, il est vrai, a tendance à faire passer ces gens pour des êtres maléfiques. Je peux comprendre qu'à la longue l'analogie puisse être pénible.
Même si dans l'inconscient collectif (vous ne pouvez rien y faire, ça fait des centaines d'années qu'on vous fout dans le crâne que les nains peuplent les cauchemars - par exemple ou par exemple) cette analogie permet au spectateur de comprendre de suite qu'il voit un cauchemar, il ne faut pas non plus le prendre (le spectateur) pour un abruti. Il existe des procédés purement visuels pour représenter un cauchemar. Des procédés largement assimilés par le spectateur. Dès lors il n'est pas utile de continuer à utiliser la figure du nain dans ce genre de situation. D'autant que, d'accord le spectateur n'est pas complètement con, mais je ne suis pas sûr que la majorité connaisse le pourquoi de l'analogie cauchemar-nain et puisse en avoir une lecture autre qu'au premier degré.
Cela étant posé, venir casser les couilles (je suis grossier, mais je pourrais même être vulgaire tant cela me nifle) dans le cas précis de Blanche-Neige me parait absolument con.
On parle d'un conte du début 19ème, un phantasme empreint de magie (car de la magie, il y en a dans ce conte - rien que l'histoire du mec qui fait revenir à la vie la diaphane demoiselle - t'as déjà vu ça qu'embrasser une fille la réveille d'un profond sommeil ? - tu demanderas aux filles qui se font violer sous ghb si ce qu'elles subissent, qu'est autre chose qu'un baiser, les réveille).
Ok il y a des nains dans l'histoire. Et alors ? So what ?
On les décrits comme des monstres, des salopards, des tueurs, des violeurs ?
Cette manie de se voir outré par tout, tout le temps...
Cela dit, et si l'on veut bien privilégier une autre approche, on remarquera tout de même que Disney donne le bâton pour se faire battre.
Ça veut contenter tout le monde en choisissant une actrice métisse (Rachel Zegler, fort jolie, d'ailleurs) à la mode "regardez, on n'est pas raciste", alors même que Blanche-Neige s'appelle ainsi parce qu'elle est blanche comme la neige, et ça fait de la merde.
Après tout, hein, à changer un peu l'histoire, on peut aussi la changer complètement.
Et je crois comprendre que la majorité des médias monte en épingle une polémique qui n'en est pas une en nous abreuvant jusqu'à l'indigestion de l'énervement du nain connu pour son rôle emblématique dans la série où il n'était question que d'une seule chose : rester sur le trône (même s'il n'y a plus de pq).
Il s'agit de prendre un peu de hauteur (ça me tentait trop, j'ai osé l'écrire, jetez-moi des pierres).
Et la bienpensance dans tout ça ?
Ici elle consiste pour Disney à s'affirmer en demi-teinte.
S'affirmer en demi-teinte est l'apanage des tièdes.
Je vomis les tièdes.


----------



## patlek (28 Janvier 2022)

A part çà, a priori, je m' en cogne un peu d' un remake de "blanche neige" fait par Disney...

L' histoire est connue, et si le pubic visé ce sont les enfants, je crains le film siripeux à souhait, et dans le cas ou le public visé serait les adultes... ça a déjà été fait









						Blanche-Neige et le chasseur
					

Dans des temps immémoriaux où la magie, les fées et les nains étaient monnaie courante, naquit un jour l’unique enfant d’un bon roi et de son épouse chérie : une fille aux lèvres rouge sang, à la chevelure noire comme l’ébène et à la peau blanche com




					www.allocine.fr
				




Donc, a priori, je me pose la question de l'interet d'un remake.

Enfin bref...


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2022)

patlek a dit:


> la question de l'interet d'un remake.


La thune sans avoir besoin de se creuser la tête pour pondre un scénario original ? Parce que difficile de faire un blanche-neige 2 (un plan à 4 avec le prince et la princesse de la belle-au bois dormant ?)


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> (un plan à 4 avec le prince et la princesse de la belle-au bois dormant ?)


Un plan à 3, non ? Ou alors on ajoute Cendrillon... Heureux le prince !


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un plan à 3, non ?


nan, à 4. Tu crois que le prince de la babd va se contenter de tenir la chandelle ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> nan, à 4. Tu crois que le prince de la babd va se contenter de tenir la chandelle ?


Je suis certain qu'il va tenir la sienne ... ça c'est sûr !!!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2022)

Un Suisse change de sexe à l'état civil pour toucher plus tôt sa retraite

Le "progressisme" a du bon !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2022)

M’en fout, la meilleure Blanche-Neige c’est Zabou :


----------



## patlek (28 Janvier 2022)

Ou alors...

Café neige et les 7 basketteurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Janvier 2022)

Durant ma carrière, j'ai eu une expérience catastrophique avec une "personne de petite taille" ... Et en effet, il était de très petite taille ! 

Je m'occupais d'un très gros projet (implémentation de SAP) et la direction avait eu l'excellente idée de m'obliger à le prendre comme assistant stagiaire pendant 3 mois !

Il était arrogant, prétentieux, fainéant et surtout totalement incompétent ... en une semaine, il avait réussi à se mettre toute mon équipe sur le dos (enfin ! façon de parler, bien entendu !).

Alors que je lui faisais une remarque circonstanciée, il m'a regardé d'un air narquois en disant que je n'oserais jamais le virer étant donné son "handicap" ... ... ce à quoi (et je m'en souviens encore aujourd'hui !) j'ai répondu : "OK ! T'es viré !" ... je lui ai demandé d'aller chercher ses affaires et je l'ai reconduit personnellement à la porte de l'entreprise !

Heureusement que j'avais un dossier en béton et le support de toute mon équipe, car il a tout fait pour nous accuser de discrimination ... mais, il a été débouté de toutes les actions qu'il a entreprises !

La morale de cette histoire : Qu'on soit de taille normale ou de petite taille, un con emmerdeur reste toujours un con emmerdeur !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2022)

Terminons sur une note musicale :


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> M’en fout, la meilleure Blanche-Neige c’est Zabou :


En intégralité sur yt, mais en basse définition


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un Suisse change de sexe à l'état civil pour toucher plus tôt sa retraite
> 
> Le "progressisme" a du bon !


Je comprend pour des collègues partent à la retraite avant moi


----------



## loustic (28 Janvier 2022)

Un incompétent
Un informateur
Un insigne
Un infini
Un impertinent
Un important
Un imparfait... ils sont sept.


----------



## Romuald (28 Janvier 2022)

Quitte à se faire b.ser, autant que ce soit par un pro !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Janvier 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Quitte à se faire b.ser, autant que ce soit par un pro !


C'est vrai qu'il est bien placé pour gagner l'érection présidentielle !  ...


----------



## Berthold (29 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> [...]
> La morale de cette histoire : Qu'on soit de taille normale ou de petite taille, un con emmerdeur reste toujours un con emmerdeur !


Georges le chantait en son temps :

« _La taille ne fait rien à l'affaire :
Quand on est con, on est con.
Qu'on soit géant, qu'on soit ras-de-terre,
Quand on est con, on est con_. »


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2022)

Vous êtes malade ? Cassez le thermomètre

@Berthold : Joli détournement


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Janvier 2022)

Pas-de-Calais : les habitants de Wizernes excédés par un bruit mystérieux


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas-de-Calais : les habitants de Wizernes excédés par un bruit mystérieux


Ah ben d'accord le teasing.
Maintenant que je sais, je veux savoir.
Bravo Time, je ne te félicite pas.


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pas-de-Calais : les habitants de Wizernes excédés par un bruit mystérieux


Ce n'est qu'un bruit qui court...


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Janvier 2022)

Un objet lumineux inconnu découvert dans la Voie lactée


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un objet lumineux inconnu découvert dans la Voie lactée


Et un titre putaclic de plus sur le mode 'alerte ! extraterrestres !'
Mais si on lit l'article jusqu'au bout :
_La source découverte par l'équipe australienne pourrait donc bien être un de ces magnétars à période ultralongue que personne n'avait encore jamais vus, mais qui sont prédits par la théorie._

Cela dit je suis d'accord, l'univers n'a pas fini de nous surprendre.


----------



## Gwen (30 Janvier 2022)

Après les caisses sans humain, les caisses avec plus d'humanité :








						Carrefour lance les blabla caisses, où vous pouvez prendre le temps de discuter
					

Mi-janvier 2022, l’enseigne Carrefour a lancé les blabla caisses dans 150 centres commerciaux de France. Reportage à Villiers-en-Bière, dans le plus grand Carrefour du pays.




					actu.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Après les caisses sans humain, les caisses avec plus d'humanité :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour un peu d'humanité prenez l'autre file. Je ne sais trop qu’en penser.


----------



## touba (30 Janvier 2022)

C'est rigolo, j'aime bien.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Après les caisses sans humain, les caisses avec plus d'humanité :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi pas , beaucoup de personnes vont dans des commerces pour trouver du dialogues , du monde , une vie


----------



## Gwen (30 Janvier 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour un peu d'humanité prenez l'autre file. Je ne sais trop qu’en penser.


J'en pense que si tu prends cette file, tu n'auras pas à être excédé parce que la personne devant parle un peu de la pluie et du beau temps. C'est donc en connaissance de cause que tu t'engageras dans cette voie. Ailleurs, ça devrait aller plus vite, ou pas.


----------



## Gwen (31 Janvier 2022)

Bon, The Big, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire quand tu pars, même quelques instants  https://www.ouest-france.fr/leditio...a-police-538a789e-f427-4a0e-a611-df8e1e0a9463


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, The Big, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire quand tu pars, même quelques instants  https://www.ouest-france.fr/leditio...a-police-538a789e-f427-4a0e-a611-df8e1e0a9463


Sacrés poilus !   ... Déjà que chez moi ils arrivent à ouvrir le robinet du lavabo de la salle de bains pour s'abreuver ... Sans compter qu'ils ouvrent les portes en "sautant" sur la clenche ... Sont trop forts ces matous ... Je les adore !


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Janvier 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sont trop forts ces matous ... Je les adore !


D'autant qu'ils aiment bouffer les araignées qui te font grimper sur les chaises...


----------



## Powerdom (31 Janvier 2022)

Une usine de captage de CO2 de Shell émet plus de gaz à effet de serre qu’elle n’en capte, révèle une nouvelle étude​


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Janvier 2022)

gwen a dit:


> J'en pense que si tu prends cette file, tu n'auras pas à être excédé parce que la personne devant parle un peu de la pluie et du beau temps. C'est donc en connaissance de cause que tu t'engageras dans cette voie. Ailleurs, ça devrait aller plus vite, ou pas.


Je ne suis jamais excédé si la personne devant moi parle de la pluie et du beau temps. Pour moi, c’est « humanité » à toutes les caisses.

Ailleurs, ça va toujours plus vite. C’est une loi divine : la file d'attente d’à-côté est toujours plus rapide.



gwen a dit:


> Bon, The Big, tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire quand tu pars, même quelques instants  https://www.ouest-france.fr/leditio...a-police-538a789e-f427-4a0e-a611-df8e1e0a9463


Ils font la bamboche et c’est elle qui prend la prune. #@% de chats !


----------



## Jura39 (1 Février 2022)

La Casa loca : une maison construite à l'envers


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2022)

La mort d'un aigle pose la question de l'impact des éoliennes sur la faune


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2022)

lol


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> lol


+ 1 au compteur : bravo !


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> + 1 au compteur : bravo !


Plus un quoi ?!
Pas un aigle j’espère !?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2022)

En Suède, les corbeaux ramassent les mégots pour limiter les déchets


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En Suède, les corbeaux ramassent les mégots pour limiter les déchets


Les corbeaux sont dépassés :

"poubelles la vie"


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La mort d'un aigle pose la question de l'impact des éoliennes sur la faune


Enfin c'est peanuts hein ! Combien d'oiseaux se tuent en frappant les immeubles la nuit ? Combien de passereaux sont tués par les chats ?
La parce qu’on trouve un oiseau au pied d'une éolienne on s'insurge. D'ailleurs c'est bien précisé dans l'article, que j'aurais du lire jusqu'au bout avant de poster...


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les corbeaux sont dépassés :
> 
> "poubelles la vie"
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 253995​


Note à ceux qui ne comprendraient pas.
Là, c'est pas la Suède, hein.
Il s'agit de la belle Cité Phocéenne. Marseille, quoi.
Ici la rue du Baignoir, dans le 1er arrondissement.
Il faut savoir qu'actuellement dans ce quartier il y a des travaux. Des travaux coordonnés façon "chez nous", autrement dit, il ne faut pas s'engager dans le quartier quand on croit connaitre (ou quand on ne connait), parce que ça peut vite devenir le sketch du rond point de Devos, tu n'en sors plus, à moins de prendre des sens interdits (ou d'avoir à meuler des poteaux). Rajoute les poubelles et c'est un coup à prendre une décision radicale : laisser la bagnole sur place et se tirer à pieds.
Le maire a décidé d'envoyer des sociétés privées.
Mais ne perdons pas de vue que la décision reste frappée sous le bon sens politique. Les ramassages ont donc commencés, dans les beaux quartiers, là où les gens votent. La rue du Baignoir, là, n'est pas prête à être nettoyée.
Les syndicats parlent de non respect des 35 heures pour justifier la grève. En sous-jacent, la réalité est un peu différente.
Cela va faire un gros paquet d'années qu'il est question de mettre fin à cette vieille habitude du fini-parti (le terme est suffisamment éloquent pour que tout le monde comprenne).
N'accusons pas tous les éboueurs de bâcler le boulot pour rentrer plus vite à la maison (histoire d'aller faire des gâches au black pour arrondir les fins de mois). M'enfin, j'ai vu souvent certains camions respecter le 50 km/h en ville, c'est à dire ne pas rouler moins vite. À cette vitesse là, les poubelles ont besoin d'être sportives pour ne pas louper la benne quand elles essayent de se jeter dedans.
Bon, alors, en loucedé, les éboueurs trouvent qu'ils sont mal payés. Et leurs employeurs trouvent qu'ils sont bien payés, pour le peu d'heures qu'ils font dans la journée.
Va savoir. Est-ce qu'en jetant un œil là-dessus ça peut donner une idée ?
Et, si les chiffres sont exacts, est-ce que c'est bien payé ?
C'est tout là la perversion du système fini-parti. Si les mecs bossaient effectivement 35 heures, ils ne toucheraient pas plus, puisqu'il sont payés 35 heures.
Bref.
Problème mathématique : En sachant qu'en Suède on utilise les corbeaux pour ramasser les mégots et en estimant qu'un corbeau peut peser jusqu'à 2kg. Quel poids moyens devront faire les corbeaux marseillais pour enlever toute cette merde ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Quel poids moyens devront faire les corbeaux marseillais pour enlever toute cette merde ?


Ce ne sont pas des corbeaux qu'il faudrait, mais bien des condors !
... s'ils évitent les éoliennes du coin !  ​


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Cela va faire un gros paquet d'années qu'il est question de mettre fin à cette vieille habitude du fini-parti


Cette « habitude » avait cours dans toutes les villes. Le regroupement des communes en comcom ou autre métropole a rebattu les cartes. Marseille doit être l’une des dernières villes où les gars – et les filles – se battent pour conserver cet acquis professionnel. Jusqu’à quand ?!


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2022)

Le nouvel émoji «homme enceint» fait polémique


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Février 2022)

Enfin, une qui n'est pas syndiquée à FO : Au Mans, le cheval "Doupette" aux côtés des éboueurs


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2022)

J'ai parfois honte d'être Doubiste


----------



## Powerdom (2 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le nouvel émoji «homme enceint» fait polémique


Quand je l'ai vu la première fois j'ai pensé à un buveur de bière...


----------



## aCLR (2 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand je l'ai vu la première fois j'ai pensé à un buveur de bière...


Hé hé t’es pas sympa avec Junior !


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Enfin c'est peanuts hein ! Combien d'oiseaux se tuent en frappant les immeubles la nuit ? Combien de passereaux sont tués par les chats ?
> La parce qu’on trouve un oiseau au pied d'une éolienne on s'insurge. D'ailleurs c'est bien précisé dans l'article, que j'aurais du lire jusqu'au bout avant de poster...


Ce sont surtout des espèces en voie d'extinction qui subissent un dommage supplémentaire, au noms de l'écologie (sic).

Si t'en es à comparer des passereaux avec un aigle royal… 

L'autre mois, c'était un vautour rare qui est mort en percutant une éolienne aux Pays-Bas.









						Un Gypaète barbu réintroduit en France victime d’une éoli...
					

Tué mercredi 26 mai par les pales d’une éolienne néerlandaise, le rarissime vautour avait été réintroduit l’an dernier en France en Baronnies (Drôme) dans le...




					www.lpo.fr
				




M'enfin, tant que les magouilleurs de l'éolien peuvent se faire du fric en vendant du vent à des idiots… circulez ! y'a rien à voir.


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2022)

Si vous pouviez arrêter de brasser du vent pour quelques volatiles. Le danger est ailleurs ! 

Je ne voudrais pas vous alarmer sur l’état du parc « de l’énergie qui ne produit pas de CO2 » mais ça souffle fort de ce côté-ci, aussi !

L’information la plus drôle à ce sujet, c’est le taux de remplissage du bassin de stockage des crayons réformés implanté à La Hague. Il est historiquement haut – pour ne pas dire plein. Pour continuer de stocker les vieux crayons d’uranium, EDF doit trouver une solution.

Les plus au fait d’entre vous me diront :_ « mais tu sais bien que les crayons d’uranium sont envoyés dans une usine pour faire du mox, des crayons de seconde génération, qui repartent dans les centrales pour produire de l’électricité sans émission de CO2 ! »_

Ce à quoi, ou à qui, je répondrai oui… Mais cette usine, située je-ne-sais-plus-où est elle aussi saturée. La Hague ne peut donc pas envoyer trop de crayons à la fois. Pas grave… La Hague a prévu un nouveau bassin. Il sera mis en service en 2032. Vous ne rêvez pas. Il n’y a pas de faute de frappe. Même si on aurait préféré 2023. il faudra attendre onze années pour inaugurer ce nouveau bassin de stockage du combustible usagé.

En attendant, chaque site de production nucléaire doit gérer son stock de combustible à recycler pour une seconde vie – moins énergétique que les crayons de première génération mais bon…

Et je ne cause que du stockage du combustible. Les incidents liés à l’âge des centrales sont trop nombreux à relayer ici. Pareil pour l’externalisation, ou la sous-traitance grandissante.

Alors la rencontre mortifère d’une palle d’éolienne avec une patte d’aigle, à côté c’est peanuts – comme le dit Dom.

@TimeCapsule je n’allais pas botter en touche deux jours de suite !


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2022)

Attention, je ne suis pas contre le nucléaire. Il est là. On fait avec. Seulement vos cris d’orfraies contre une technologie peu ou pas génératrice de problèmes pour la faune et ce qui pend au nez de cette faune si cette autre technologie capote… Bah ! Il n’y a pas photo ! Du moins pour moi – qui vit à soixante-dix bornes d’un des futurs mini EPR dont le pays va se doter.


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2022)

Allez ! Une info sur le sujet.

J’ai bien ris en lisant ce passage : Cette certification [ la création d’un label vert pour les centrales à uranium et au charbon] reconnaît, sous certaines conditions, leur contribution à la lutte contre le changement climatique.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2022)

Les éoliennes sont-elles écologiques ?
					

Le débat autour des implantations d'éoliennes est très présent dans la campagne en vue des élections régionales. Même Stéphane Bern, l'animateur et grand défenseur du patrimoine, a tiré à boulets rouges sur ces machines qu'il ne considère pas comme écologiques.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Du moins pour moi – qui vit à soixante-dix bornes d’un des futurs mini EPR dont le pays va se doter.


Tu as déjà échappé de peu au nuage de Lubrizol, échapperas-tu à celui d'un mini EPR qui s'emballe...


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Attention, je ne suis pas contre le nucléaire. Il est là. On fait avec. Seulement vos cris d’orfraies contre une technologie peu ou pas génératrice de problèmes pour la faune et ce qui pend au nez de cette faune si cette autre technologie capote… Bah ! Il n’y a pas photo ! Du moins pour moi – qui vit à soixante-dix bornes d’un des futurs mini EPR dont le pays va se doter.


Ouf, tu me rassures. J'ai cru une seconde que tu étais anti nucléaire. Ben moi, si ...
Dans les années 70 j'ai fait partie des organisateurs d'une des premières manifs anti nucléaires (contre Eurodif). A l'époque, les ingénieurs de Marcoule (réacteur Phénix au plutonium) nous expliquaient qu'un réacteur nucléaire ça ne pourrait jamais exploser. Je n'ai pas poursuivi dans cette voie à cause de la violence latente ou présente des manifestations qui ont suivi (un mort lors d'une manifestation contre Super Phénix). 
A l'heure actuelle, aucun EPR ne fonctionne, la preuve n'est pas apportée qu'ils pourront fonctionner un jour. Quant aux mini EPR, ils ne fonctionneront pas éventuellement avant des décennies. Il faut donc se préparer à des décennies très difficiles du point de vue énergétique, soit avec de sévères restrictions, soit avec une recrudescence de pollution aux énergies fossiles.
@Moonwalker : pas taper, hein


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle, aucun EPR ne fonctionne, la preuve n'est pas apportée qu'ils pourront fonctionner un jour. Quant aux mini EPR, ils ne fonctionneront pas éventuellement avant des décennies. Il faut donc se préparer à des décennies très difficiles du point de vue énergétique, soit avec de sévères restrictions, soit avec une recrudescence de pollution aux énergies fossiles.
> @Moonwalker : pas taper, hein


Jolie tentative de désinformation : en Chine ce type de réacteur (EPR) fournit actuellement les réseaux. En Finlande, un exemplaire a démarré.
Les problèmes ne sont pas sur la technique, mais sur le non-entretien des compétences que nous avions acquises lors de la construction des centrales précédentes.
Quant aux éoliennes que certains hurluberlus (je reste poli) promeuvent, ils vont certainement m'expliquer comment ils vont traiter les pales qu'aucune technique actuelle ne permet de recycler, m'expliquer également que faire des énormes socles de béton enfouis pour stabiliser ces moulins à vent ? Le ridicule des prévisions constituées à cet effet est très significatif...
Et ils prétendent "protéger" la nature !


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Jolie tentative de désinformation : en Chine ce type de réacteur (EPR) fournit actuellement les réseaux. En Finlande, un exemplaire a démarré.
> Les problèmes ne sont pas sur la technique, mais sur le non-entretien des compétences que nous avions acquises lors de la construction des centrales précédentes.
> Quant aux éoliennes que certains hurluberlus (je reste poli) promeuvent, ils vont certainement m'expliquer comment ils vont traiter les pales qu'aucune technique actuelle ne permet de recycler, m'expliquer également que faire des énormes socles de béton enfouis pour stabiliser ces moulins à vent ? Le ridicule des prévisions constituées à cet effet est très significatif...
> Et ils prétendent "protéger" la nature !


Aux dernières nouvelles, Taishan 1 est toujours à l'arrêt.
Les défauts constatés pourraient remettre en cause toute la filière.








						Centrale nucléaire de Taishan — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Aux dernières nouvelles, Taishan 1 est toujours à l'arrêt.
> Les défauts constatés pourraient remettre en cause toute la filière.
> 
> 
> ...


Et Taishan 2 ?

Sans trop caricaturer on pourrait dire que les hauts-fonctionnaires ont frappé : EPR : pourquoi les Chinois y arrivent et pas nous ?

Ce qui ne fait que confirmer ce que j'ai précédemment écrit.


----------



## patlek (3 Février 2022)

Moi je ne suis pas convaincu de l' utilité des éoliennes.
Ou alors pour des utilisations trés spécifiques, qui pourrait supporter une intermitance régulière. Par exemple, on pourrait dédier les éoliennes à la production d' hydrogène.

Mais un truc comme Paris et ses banlieues, tu vas pas alimenter çà avec des éoliennes...Ce sont des quantités colossales d'électricité, à fournir 24 H / 24 ; 365 Jours /365...

Alors, le nucléaire n' est pas l' idéal, mais il n' y a rien d'idéal.

ou la fusion nucléraire...









						Le « soleil artificiel » de la Chine bat un record à 120 millions de degrés
					

Maintenir stable un réacteur à fusion nucléaire à de très hautes températures est un véritable défi. Chaque record compte. Le « soleil artificiel » de la Chine a terminé 2021 en battant un record. C'est ce qu'a annoncé, début 2022, la Chinese Academy of Sciences (ASIPP). La notion de « soleil...




					www.numerama.com
				




Mais bon, pour contenir la chaleur et évitéer que tut aux alentours ne fondent ça doit demander aussi beaucoup d' énergie, et je m'interroge sur le bilan final énerhie dépensée / énergie récupérée


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et Taishan 2 ?
> 
> Sans trop caricaturer on pourrait dire que les hauts-fonctionnaires ont frappé : EPR : pourquoi les Chinois y arrivent et pas nous ?
> 
> Ce qui ne fait que confirmer ce que j'ai précédemment écrit.


Demande aux chinois pour Taishan 2. Vu la transparence de leur communication je suis sûr que tu pourras confirmer ton argumentation.
Autre lien fourni impossible à consulter sans accepter les cookies.


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai cru une seconde que tu étais anti nucléaire


Et que je pédalais pour alimenter mon mac… Non ! Être ou se revendiquer anti-nucléaire dans un monde dominé par cette énergie ne tient pas la route. Aujourd’hui c’est un discours de salon.


boninmi a dit:


> Dans les années 70


Il était encore possible d'être contre. J'ai entendu _des faits de guerre_ d'un anti de l'époque. C'était quelque chose. Maintenant que cette énergie a envahi nos vies il faut s'assurer qu'elle reste contrôlable – à défaut d'être recyclable.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les problèmes ne sont pas sur la technique, mais sur le non-entretien des compétences que nous avions acquises lors de la construction des centrales précédentes.


Oui tout le problème est là !


TimeCapsule a dit:


> ils vont certainement m'expliquer comment ils vont traiter les pales qu'aucune technique actuelle ne permet de recycler


De la même manière qu'avec le recyclage des fûts radioactifs… Au fond des océans !


----------



## boninmi (3 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Être ou se revendiquer anti-nucléaire dans un monde dominé par cette énergie ne tient pas la route. Aujourd’hui c’est un discours de salon.


Ou de dinosaure  
Qui se souvient qu'ils ont disparus parce que les Atlantes ont perdu le contrôle de leur centrale à quartz piézoélectrique géante ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2022)

Jura : Un sanglier aperçu en plein centre ville de Saint-Claude


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2022)

On aura tout vu : un sanglier fumeur de pipe !


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2022)

loustic a dit:


> On aura tout vu : un sanglier fumeur de pipe !


Et le renard aperçu devant les locaux de bfmtv, il tourne à quoi ?!


----------



## Jura39 (3 Février 2022)

loustic a dit:


> On aura tout vu : un sanglier fumeur de pipe !


Ou amoureux du diamant


----------



## touba (3 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Non ! Être ou se revendiquer anti-nucléaire dans un monde dominé par cette énergie ne tient pas la route. Aujourd’hui c’est un discours de salon.


Sauf que le nucléaire est imposé et que contre ou pas tu n'as pas trop le choix.
Un anti-nucléaire qui vit dans un appartement de la banlieue parisienne devrait vivre dans le noir par conviction ??

Tu es contre la guerre et les armes mais ton pays envoie des soldats dans le Sahel se battre contre les djihadistes, tu fais quoi ? Tu changes de nationalité ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Février 2022)

Tiens ! Le pinailleur de service débarque !

Je n’ai aucune réponse pour tes interrogations. Chacun fait les choix qu’il veut et pense ce qu’il souhaite. Tes projections ne me feront pas changer d’avis sur la question du nucléaire et ses opposants.
D’ailleurs j’ai pris cet exemple car il figurait dans mes dernières lectures de l’actualité. Et qu’il contrebalançait assez bien l’effroi provoqué par la news de TC.
La prochaine fois je tacherai de causer de l’énergie carbonée.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Février 2022)

Personnellement, je suis anti-nucleaire depuis longtemps.

Mals la sortie du nucléaire ne pourra pas se faire du jour au lendemain, surtout dans un pays comme la France ou la part du nucléaire est colossale.
Et l'argument d'une électricité à profusion et en plus pas chère est peut-être le moins mauvais pour le très court terme et d'un point de vue pratique, mais il ne tient pas la route sur le long terme.
Les risques de ce qu'on appelle les "accidents" nucléaires (parfois plutôt de vraies catastrophes), et la difficulté voire l'impossibilité de traiter les déchets radioactifs proprement et de manière non dangereuse pour l'environnement voire pour l'être humain lui-même font que cette énergie présente bien plus de risques et de dangers avérés qu'elle ne présente d'avantages.
Donc de mon point de vue, l'idée n'est pas de "réduire (progressivement) la part du nucléaire" mais de sortir le plus vite possible du nucléaire.

Donc, oui, développer les énergies les plus propres possibles comme l'éolien ou le solaire ou de nouvelles énergies à inventer.
Mais les nouvelles énergies propres pourront-elles remplacer dans le court terme - voire le moyen terme - l'électricité d'origine nucléaire ? Non.
Il faut donc à mon sens apprendre le plus vite possible apprendre à vivre avec moins d'énergie, tout simplement.
Cela vaut pour les carburants d'origine fossile comme pour le nucléaire.
Nous avons été habitués à une consommation sans limites de kérosène, d'essence, de gas oil, d'électricité (surtout et parfois totalement d'origine nucléaire).
Il faut nous habituer le plus vite possible à changer de vie, en nous contentant de moins, tout simplement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Février 2022)

*A quoi va servir le QR Code sur la nouvelle carte électorale*


----------



## aCLR (4 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mals la sortie du nucléaire ne pourra pas se faire du jour au lendemain


Nous ne sortirons pas du nucléaire. Il est là pour longtemps. L’éventuelle date de sortie est tellement éloignée – de notre espérance de vie – qu’il est vain d’être contre.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Nous ne sortirons pas du nucléaire. Il est là pour longtemps. L’éventuelle date de sortie est tellement éloignée – de notre espérance de vie – qu’il est vain d’être contre.




Pas du tout !!!...
Moi, j'ai une très longue espérance de vie, et je verrai tout ça de mon vivant... 
Et d'ailleurs je... Aaarghhh...


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Nous ne sortirons pas du nucléaire. Il est là pour longtemps. L’éventuelle date de sortie est tellement éloignée – de notre espérance de vie – qu’il est vain d’être contre.



Blague à part, j'aimerais bien voir de mon vivant un monde plus propre... Ou moins pourri au minimum...
Idéalement sans nucléaire, certes dans l'hypothèse la plus haute.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et d'ailleurs je... Aaarghhh...


Aaaarghhh aussi !  
(ça nous donnera l'occasion de prendre un ver ensemble !!!)


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2022)

Plus de lave-vaisselle, plus de lave-linge, plus de radiateur, plus de smartphone, plus d'ordi, plus de satellite artificiel, plus de bagnole, plus de...
Attention, ne lisez pas "plus" comme "encore plus" ! Que dire de plus ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2022)

Ma facture énergétique (gaz + électricité) se montait en 2020 à 2.160 Euros l'an, soit 180 Euros par mois !
Je viens de recevoir mon décompte pour 2021 : 3.275 Euros soit + 1.115 Euros alors que ma consommation est restée pratiquement identique en terme de kW !
Mon acompte mensuel est passé de 180 Euros à 300 Euros à partir du 1/3/2022 ...
Sont-ce les conséquences de la situation géopolitique, de la loi de l'offre et de la demande, du coût de la transition énergétique ou autre chose ?
Je ne sais pas, mais j'en ai un peu marre d'être un gros mouton qu'on tond à la demande !


----------



## boninmi (4 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ma facture énergétique (gaz + électricité) se montait en 2020 à 2.160 Euros l'an, soit 180 Euros par mois !
> Je viens de recevoir mon décompte pour 2021 : 3.275 Euros soit + 1.115 Euros alors que ma consommation est restée pratiquement identique en terme de kW !
> Mon acompte mensuel est passé de 180 Euros à 300 Euros à partir du 1/3/2022 ...
> Sont-ce les conséquences de la situation géopolitique, de la loi de l'offre et de la demande, du coût de la transition énergétique ou autre chose ?
> Je ne sais pas, mais j'en ai un peu marre d'être un gros mouton qu'on tond à la demande !


Vous, pauvres belges, n'avez pas la chance d'avoir comme nous un Macron qui a limité la hausse à 4%
Et quelle idée d'avoir voulu fermer votre réacteur nucléaire ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Février 2022)

Déjà qu'en Belgique, on paie *tous* une redevance (certificats verts) pour l'usage des panneaux photovoltaïques alors que la plupart des gens n'en utilisent pas, je n'ai pas envie d'avoir à financer ceux qui vont opter pour des véhicules électriques et qui en ont les moyens ! 
Tidju ... suis énervé ce matin !


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Février 2022)

Vous avez remarqué qu'il m'arrive de ne pas intervenir pendant un moment sur le forum ?
C'est pas parce que je n'ai rien à dire (j'ai un avis sur tout, tout le temps, bon ou mauvais - souvent mauvais).
Vous pensez que c'est parce que je veux vous épargnez mes digressions indigestes ?
Non.
C'est parce que quelques fois je travaille à diminuer ma dépense énergétique.
Vous avez idée de ce que peut bouffer comme énergie ce forum ?
Pas moi, mais quand je ferme ma gueule, si ça se trouve je baisse un peu la note.

Vous avez quoi comme idée vous pour baisser la dépense énergétique ?

Question purement rhétorique. La destination de ce fil n'étant pas de débattre de la chose.


----------



## peyret (4 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Vous avez quoi comme idée vous pour baisser la dépense énergétique ?


Déjà fait avec l'intall d'une pompe à chaleur 10kw , dépense électricité de 280 €/ mois en 2020 à 150€ en 2021
  et 22,5°C dans toute la maison osature bois......   24h/24   
(coût de l'installation environ 15 000 €... ché pas si çà va être rentable...  )


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Février 2022)

peyret a dit:


> (coût de l'installation environ 15 000 €... ché pas si çà va être rentable...  )


C'est ton bien être ou la rentabilité que tu cherchais en la faisant installer ?
Ne réponds pas, je connais la réponse.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2022)

Jubilé de la Reine : Une faute d'orthographe gâche un lot de milliers de souvenirs


----------



## Jura39 (5 Février 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Déjà fait avec l'intall d'une pompe à chaleur 10kw , dépense électricité de 280 €/ mois en 2020 à 150€ en 2021
> et 22,5°C dans toute la maison osature bois......   24h/24
> (coût de l'installation environ 15 000 €... ché pas si çà va être rentable...  )


Pour quelle surface ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Jubilé de la Reine : Une faute d'orthographe gâche un lot de milliers de souvenirs


Si ça prend de la valeur au même titre que les timbres mal imprimés, faut acheter !


----------



## peyret (5 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour quelle surface ?


210 m2 (la piece principale fait dans les 100m2) et hauteur sous plafond dans les 4 m.... un peu comme une grange, mais très bien isolée... construction de 2009, en + de plan pied, on est super bien


----------



## Romuald (6 Février 2022)

Jean-Michel Blanquer se ravise et annonce plus de maths au lycée
					

Face aux critiques, le ministre a reconnu que la matière, moins choisie depuis sa réforme, pourrait intégrer le tronc commun.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Ce n'est pas lui qui les avait supprimés avec la réforme de 2019 ? 
Ferait mieux de supprimer ladite réforme que tout le monde s'accorde à considérer comme catastrophique


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Jean-Michel Blanquer se ravise et annonce plus de maths au lycée
> 
> 
> Face aux critiques, le ministre a reconnu que la matière, moins choisie depuis sa réforme, pourrait intégrer le tronc commun.
> ...


Mais c'est que je pourrais être grossier si je me laissais aller à commenter les propos de ce type.
Je suis de ceux qui pensent que les maths sont nécessaires dans tous les aspects de la vie et qu'il est donc absolument indispensable d'en subir l'enseignement (même si quelques fois, cela peut-être absolument rébarbatif - à cause d'une fâcheuse tendance des enseignants à ne pas savoir les rendre intéressantes).
J'ai donc été absolument outré de les voir disparaitre du tronc commun ? D'autant plus que cette réforme est tombée pile poil sur le groin de ma gamine et que, tu penses bien (et ceci contre mon avis), elle a saisi l'occasion pour s'éviter les maths (aveu de faiblesse, j'ai totalement failli dans l'éducation de cette petite).
Et quoi, qu'apprends-je ? On se questionne sur la nécessité de remettre les maths à leur place ?
Ma fille est sortie du cursus étudiant, ce qu'elle n'a pas appris, elle ne cherchera plus à l'apprendre.
Elle va se les garder ses carences.
Alors c'est trop tard, connard.
Assume, enclume.
Et ne viens pas nous la raconter, ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Février 2022)

*Rewild, la nature reprend ses droits *


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Rewild, la nature reprend ses droits *


Merci.
Ça me fait penser à un documentaire que j'avais vu sur la manière dont Sebastião Salgado et sa femme ont ressuscité la nature autour de chez eux.
Admirable.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2022)

Ils misent 1,50 € et gagnent plus de 863 000 € au Casino


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2022)

t'imagines le taux de retour !!


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2022)

J'irai revoir ma Normandie...  Télésiège en panne : 44 personnes secourues dans les Pyrénées-Orientales


----------



## boninmi (8 Février 2022)

Anti nucléaire de salon, je me chauffe partiellement au nucléaire (centrale de Cruas).
Les nouvelles ne sont pas très bonnes en ce moment. pas très bonnes non plus pour Hugo, pro nucléaire affirmé, et cependant lanceur d'alerte.









						Trois réacteurs nucléaires à l'arrêt dans les prochains mois, suite à des problèmes de corrosion
					

Les réacteurs de Chinon 3, Cattenom 3 et Bugey 4 seront arrêtés au cours des prochains mois, selon des données publiées sur le site d'EDF.  "On va les arrêter pour effectuer des contrôles", selon un porte-parole. Mardi 8 février, EDF a annoncé l'arrêt prochain de trois réacteurs nucléaires...




					actu.orange.fr
				












						Nucléaire : les lanceurs d'alerte de Tricastin
					

La centrale de Tricastin, située dans la Drôme, fait partie des plus anciennes du parc nucléaire français. Elle suscite de nombreuses inquiétudes, à la fois parmi les écologistes, mais aussi au sein même d'EDF - au point que certains employés en viennent à passer devant la justice...




					www.franceculture.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Février 2022)

Ouvert depuis 1 000 ans, le plus vieux pub anglais ferme ses portes


----------



## aCLR (8 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> je me chauffe partiellement au nucléaire


Comme beaucoup d’entre nous en ce moment ! Le nombre de réacteurs à l’arrêt dans le pays oblige à la production ou l’achat d’électricité carbonée – centrales au charbon.


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Février 2022)

La photo du Point c'est n'importe quoi...


----------



## peyret (8 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme beaucoup d’entre nous en ce moment ! Le nombre de réacteurs à l’arrêt dans le pays oblige à la production ou l’achat d’électricité carbonée – centrales au charbon.


On peut voir cela ici —> https://www.rte-france.com/eco2mix/la-production-delectricite-par-filiere


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Anti nucléaire de salon, je me chauffe partiellement au nucléaire (centrale de Cruas).
> Les nouvelles ne sont pas très bonnes en ce moment. pas très bonnes non plus pour Hugo, pro nucléaire affirmé, et cependant lanceur d'alerte.
> 
> 
> ...


Selon EDF, *Hugo* est en conflit ouvert avec son employeur et sa hiérarchie depuis plusieurs années, et a jusqu'ici été débouté des quatre actions intentées contre le groupe auprès des instances judiciaires et administratives

ça me rappelle cet article que j'ai lu ce matin :
Quatre ex-salariées de l'Ehpad Orpea des Sablons au Mans avaient tenté il y a deux ans d'alerter sur leurs conditions de travail et de prise en charge des résidents. Licenciées, elles ont porté plainte mais leur dossier avait été classé sans suite à l'époque. Avec le retentissement du livre "Les fossoyeurs" de Victor Castanet, leur dossier devrait rebondir estime Maitre Alain Dupuy, leur avocat.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2022)

Super ton lien ! Je découvre la part non négligeable du solaire que je ne pensais pas aussi élevée.


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2022)

peyret a dit:


> On peut voir cela ici —> https://www.rte-france.com/eco2mix/la-production-delectricite-par-filiere



Super ton lien ! Je découvre la part non négligeable du solaire que je ne pensais pas aussi élevée.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2022)

Bref, en France, nous surveillons et entretenons nos centrales nucléaires.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2022)

Tidju ! un footeux frappe son poilu !!!!

Qu'il crève ... (le footeux, pas le poilu) ...   ... ​


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! un footeux frappe son poilu !!!!
> 
> Qu'il crève ... (le footeux, pas le poilu) ...   ... ​


J’allais faire une blague mais je suis allé voir les images...

@#% ! Quel abruti ce type !


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> @#% ! Quel abruti ce type !


Tu m'étonnes que c'est un abruti. On n'a pas idée de ce filmer dans ce genre de situation.
Après ça te retombe sur la gueule.
Blague à part.
Ça risque fort de servir d'expérience au poilu. Dorénavant quand le sinistre con s'approchera de lui, soit le poilu se tire, soit il l'attaque.
Moi la mienne, sans que je me souvienne l'avoir jamais maltraitée, quand elle fait une connerie et que je suis bien décidé à lui reproché, elle attend que j'approche suffisamment pour se jeter sur moi toutes griffes dehors.
C'est radical, maintenant je l'engueule de loin (pendant qu'elle me regarde droit dans les yeux d'un air de dire "je t'emmerde").
La concernant, j'ai perdu, mais le prochain il va voir c'est qui le patron.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est radical, maintenant je l'engueule de loin (pendant qu'elle me regarde droit dans les yeux d'un air de dire "je t'emmerde").


Son nom c'est Macron ? 


lamainfroide a dit:


> La concernant, j'ai perdu, mais le prochain il va voir c'est qui le patron.


Va falloir que tu attendes le mois d'avril !


----------



## touba (9 Février 2022)

Tout ça c'est à cause de @thebiglebowsky avec son _Lucky et ses amis..._ Les chats du monde entier font chier leurs maitres à longueur de journée pour apparaitre dans la fameuse discussion, les mecs pétent un plomb à un moment donné, faut les comprendre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu m'étonnes que c'est un abruti. On n'a pas idée de ce filmer dans ce genre de situation.
> Après ça te retombe sur la gueule.
> Blague à part.
> Ça risque fort de servir d'expérience au poilu. Dorénavant quand le sinistre con s'approchera de lui, soit le poilu se tire, soit il l'attaque.
> ...


Il faut garder à l'esprit que l'essence même du poilu lambda est de vous faire ch.... ! Il est résistant, tenace, indépendant, imprévisible et surtout ... revanchard avec une mémoire phénoménale !

S'il reste avec vous, c'est qu'il se sert de vous pour son petit confort journalier ! Gardez à l'esprit qu'il n'a pas besoin de vous pour survivre mais que vous, vous avez besoin de lui pour avoir l'impression d'être aimé, écouté et admiré, ce dont il profite sans limite et surtout sans vergogne !

Frappez un chien et il vous lèchera la main 5 minutes plus tard ... Frappez un poilu, veillez à avoir un flacon d'iso betadine à portée et attendez vous à ce que sa vengeance soit sanglante ! Vous êtes "attaqué", le chien vous défendra jusqu'à la mort tandis que le poilu évitera le danger en sprintant comme un déchaîné dans le sens opposé - Nos poilus sont des survivalistes nés ... C'est dans leur ADN ! 

Un jour, ma voisine, qui n'aime pas les chats a poursuivi Lucky et Pistache avec une brosse pour leur faire peur ...  ... et depuis, elle a l'impression que les 2 poilus viennent la narguer dans son jardin ! Je lui ai dit que ce n'était pas qu'une impression !  

J'ai dis que c'est en plongeant mon regard dans les yeux magnifiques de mes poilus que j'ai pris conscience que Dieu existait vraiment ! (bon, j'exagère peut être un peu là ...  ), et je les adore pour ce qu'ils sont parce qu'ils n'ont ni Dieux ni maîtres et qu'ils m'apportent ce qui me manquait le plus, à savoir la zenitude et la paix de l'esprit face à des événements que je ne maîtrise pas - la force de l'instinct en quelque sorte !  

Sacrés poilus !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il faut garder à l'esprit que l'essence même du poilu lambda est de vous faire ch.... ! Il est résistant, tenace, indépendant, imprévisible et surtout ... revanchard avec une mémoire phénoménale !
> 
> S'il reste avec vous, c'est qu'il se sert de vous pour son petit confort journalier ! Gardez à l'esprit qu'il n'a pas besoin de vous pour survivre mais que vous, vous avez besoin de lui pour avoir l'impression d'être aimé, écouté et admiré, ce dont il profite sans limite et surtout sans vergogne !


Sauf dans le Jura


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)

Un dessin qui vaut de l'or


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Février 2022)

Le porno nuit aux hommes et ravit les femmes


----------



## Jura39 (9 Février 2022)

Un renard Mélomane


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju ! un footeux frappe son poilu !!!!
> 
> Qu'il crève ... (le footeux, pas le poilu) ...   ... ​



Kurt Zouma sanctionné par son club (300 000 €), hué par ses supporters, lâché par son sponsor (Adidas). La garde de ses deux chats lui a été retirée.

Possiblement tricard en équipe de France pour un moment :









						Didier Deschamps sur l'affaire Zouma : « D'une cruauté sans nom »
					

La Dèche sévit. Interrogé sur France 3 ce mercredi soir concernant l'affaire Kurt Zouma, le sélectionneur des Bleus Didier Deschamps a, tout ...




					www.sofoot.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ... La garde de ses deux chats lui a été retirée ...


On va lui envoyer Manu, le manul ...  ... On verra s'il jouera encore au matamore !  

Manu le manul !!!!






​


----------



## patlek (10 Février 2022)

Une nonne qui flambait au casino avec l'argent de l'école condamnée à un an de prison
					

Une religieuse octogénaire qui a détourné plus de 800.000 dollars des caisses de l'école californienne qui l'employait pour flamber au casino et s'offrir des séjours touristiques coûteux a été condamnée lundi à un an de prison. Il a fallu un audit réalisé pour découvrir la fraude, que la...




					www.europe1.fr


----------



## Romuald (10 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On va lui envoyer Manu, le manul ...  ... On verra s'il jouera encore au matamore !
> 
> Manu le manul !!!!
> 
> ​


Pas sur que ça marche : quand tu lis la fiche tu t'aperçois que c'est que d'la gueule !
_La fourrure, très longue et épaisse, le fait paraître plus gros qu'il n'est
Par sa petite taille, le chat de Pallas est une proie pour de nombreux prédateurs_

Par contre en lui envoyant Albert, Fifi ou Zion il devrait se tenir à carreau !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2022)

La chaîne d’ameublement britannique Wilko a récemment annoncé que tous les chiens étaient désormais les bienvenus dans ses magasins.Des clients menacent de les boycotter


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> La chaîne d’ameublement britannique Wilko a récemment annoncé que tous les chiens étaient désormais les bienvenus dans ses magasins.Des clients menacent de les boycotter


L’exemple type de la fausse bonne idée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas sur que ça marche : quand tu lis la fiche tu t'aperçois que c'est que d'la gueule !
> _La fourrure, très longue et épaisse, le fait paraître plus gros qu'il n'est
> Par sa petite taille, le chat de Pallas est une proie pour de nombreux prédateurs
> 
> Par contre en lui envoyant __Albert_, Fifi ou Zion il devrait se tenir à carreau !


Tu as entièrement raison !   Ma préférence va pour Albert !  

En fait, je me suis dis qu'un "footeux" serait dans l'incapacité de lire la fiche Wikipedia et qu'en conséquence, "la gueule" aurait pu suffire !   ...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Février 2022)

Une affaire vraiment marrante (mais en anglais) :









						Amateur rapper and her husband accused of laundering $4.5 billion of Bitcoin stolen in Bitfinex hack
					

Back in 2016, crypto exchange Bitfinex was hacked. Thieves made away with approximately 119,756 bitcoin, which was then worth about $61 million but would be closer to...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Kurt Zouma ...


J'ai aussi connu un autrichien qui s'appelait Kurt ... mais son nom était Külott !!!!  ...  
_Je présente mes excuses aux modérateurs et lecteurs ... Mais je n'ai pas pu résister !   _... _c'était au-dessus de mes forces !_


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

"Venez comme vous êtes", qu'ils disent : Nantes : un McDonald's «partiellement détruit» à la tractopelle lors d'un cambriolage


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Février 2022)

Bretagne : une pluie de poissons s'abat sur un jardin


----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2022)

Gardien de musée, un beau métier diront certains ! Tu passes tes heures de boulot entouré d’œuvres d’art tout en surveillant le public.
Mais pour d’autres, c’est l’ennui total ! Du coup, que fais-tu quand tu t’emmerdes ? Tu griffonnes sur tout ce qui tombe sous ton bic. Et tant pis si c’est une toile à 800.000 balles !


----------



## aCLR (11 Février 2022)

— Quelle route dois-je prendre pour venir chez vous ?
— En sortant de Thiers, c’est la première à droite au carrefour de Goldorak. 
— ?!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> — Quelle route dois-je prendre pour venir chez vous ?
> — En sortant de Thiers, c’est la première à droite au carrefour de Goldorak.
> — ?!



*Cornofulgur!!!...*  

​


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Du coup, que fais-tu quand tu t’emmerdes ? Tu griffonnes sur tout ce qui tombe sous ton bic. Et tant pis si c’est une toile à 800.000 balles !​


Bizarrement, j'y trouve quelque chose d'émouvant...


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Février 2022)

Ça donne un peu d'humanité, hein ?
Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire qu'il a bien fait, mais n'empêche.


----------



## boninmi (11 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça donne un peu d'humanité, hein ?
> Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire qu'il a bien fait, mais n'empêche.


Mon épouse a dit que si.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> mais n'empêche.








​


----------



## Berthold (11 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Gardien de musée, un beau métier diront certains ! Tu passes tes heures de boulot entouré d’œuvres d’art tout en surveillant le public.
> Mais pour d’autres, c’est l’ennui total ! Du coup, que fais-tu quand tu t’emmerdes ? Tu griffonnes sur tout ce qui tombe sous ton bic. Et tant pis si c’est une toile à 800.000 balles !


Un vrai scandale.  




800 000 balles pour cette croûte !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Février 2022)

En parlant de « croute », la restauration complète de la Ronde de Nuit au Rijksmuseum.









						Operation Night Watch - Rijksmuseum
					

Op 8 juli 2019 start het Rijksmuseum Operatie Nachtwacht, het grootste en meest veelzijdige onderzoeks- en restauratieproject van Rembrandts meesterwerk in de geschiedenis. Operatie Nachtwacht heeft tot doel het schilderij optimaal te behouden voor de toekomst.




					www.rijksmuseum.nl


----------



## loustic (11 Février 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> Un vrai scandale.
> 
> 800 000 balles pour cette croûte !


Pour la croûte améliorée au Bic on irait peut-être jusqu'à 8€


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Février 2022)

C'est un peu ce qu'il se passe dans Mon pire cauchemar, Poelvoorde saccage une croûte lors d'une soirée arrosée. Au delà du scandale que ça provoque, la croûte finit par prendre de la valeur.
Bon, c'est un film, hein.


----------



## patlek (11 Février 2022)

Autre film, autre tableau...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Février 2022)

Dans les Deux-Sèvres, un village refuse des éoliennes «plus hautes que la tour Montparnasse» : merci les "Verts" !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2022)

Couverts en bas... et en haut : Covid-19 : la Thaïlande demande aux couples de garder leur masque pendant la Saint-Valentin


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Couverts en bas... et en haut : Covid-19 : la Thaïlande demande aux couples de garder leur masque pendant la Saint-Valentin


(et de ne pas confondre gels hydroalcoolique et intime, les urgences sont déjà saturées)


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> (et de ne pas confondre gels hydroalcoolique et intime, les urgences sont déjà saturées)


Obsédé sexuel ! 
(Ça sent le vécu !)​


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> (Ça sent le vécu !)


Turlututu chapeau pointu ! 

(que nenni mon ami)​


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2022)

Le vécu dans mon bon mot remonte aux dernières élections. LOrs de mon passage devant l’urne, le chef du bureau m’avait demandé d’être scrutateur et j’avais accepté. Si bien que passé dix-huit heures, on s’était retrouvé à installer les tables de dépouillements.

À ma table, il y avait une mamie, un papi et une femme dans ma tranche d’âge. L’assesseur principal nous deposa une enveloppe et un flacon de gel hydroalcoolique. Et chacun de nous prit une dose pour s’en frotter les mains.

Et là, la femme me regarda avec un œil pétillant et lança : _il est vachement gras ce gel !? Z’êtes sûr que c’est le bon ?!_ Et moi, faisant mine de rien, je suis resté de marbre. Voilà !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Le vécu dans mon bon mot remonte aux dernières élections. LOrs de mon passage devant l’urne, le chef du bureau m’avait demandé d’être scrutateur et j’avais accepté. Si bien que passé dix-huit heures, on s’était retrouvé à installer les tables de dépouillements.
> 
> À ma table, il y avait une mamie, un papi et une femme dans ma tranche d’âge. L’assesseur principal nous deposa une enveloppe et un flacon de gel hydroalcoolique. Et chacun de nous prit une dose pour s’en frotter les mains.
> 
> Et là, la femme me regarda avec un œil pétillant et lança : _il est vachement gras ce gel !? Z’êtes sûr que c’est le bon ?!_ Et moi, faisant mine de rien, je suis resté de marbre. Voilà !


Après las caissières de supermarché, tout t'est bon !


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Cornofulgur!!!...*
> 
> ​


Un accident est si vite arrivé.  :^°


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2022)

Crise ukrainienne !!!!

 ... Mais dormez tranquille ! La Belgique a envoyé son F-16 ... Enfin ... celui qui n'a pas explosé ! 

Belgique - un mécanicien tire par mégarde sur un F-16 au sol !​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Belgique - un mécanicien tire par mégarde sur un F-16 au sol !​


Les news datent de 2018, mais il leur fallait du temps pour réparer ... ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Février 2022)

Petite balade pour un modo (et son Médor) : Au pied des gigantesques fondations d'éoliennes, en chantier sur le port du Havre


----------



## aCLR (12 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Petite balade pour un modo (et son Médor)


Houla ! Le Havre… C’est loin ! Ça n’est plus une balade mais un pèlerinage !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Crise ukrainienne !!!!
> 
> ... Mais dormez tranquille ! La Belgique a envoyé son F-16 ... Enfin ... celui qui n'a pas explosé !
> 
> Belgique - un mécanicien tire par mégarde sur un F-16 au sol !​




Vous pouvez prévenir les Russes qu'il est inutile qu' ils tirent sur votre F-16 pour le détruire ; vous allez vous en charger vous-même !.... 
Vous pouvez même ajouter que vous avez l'habitude et que vous ne ratez jamais votre coup !... 


(Dans le meilleur des cas (pour les Russes), mais qu'ils ne soient quand même pas trop gourmands, vous êtes même capables de détruire deux F-16 en un seul tir...
Enfin, s'il vous en restait encore deux... 
Du coup, vous savez économiser vos munitions... Mais pas vos avions !... 

)


----------



## patlek (13 Février 2022)

e
Soeur André fête ses 118 ans avec du porno et une certaine lassitude​








						Soeur André fête ses 118 ans avec du porto et une certaine lassitude
					

Sœur André, doyenne des Français et supercentenaire, fête ses 118 ans




					fr.yahoo.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> e
> Soeur André fête ses 118 ans avec du porno et une certaine lassitude​
> 
> 
> ...


C'est grave, docteur ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Soeur André fête ses 118 ans avec du porno



Avec du PORTO !!! ´spèce de gérontophile 

(la prochaine fois que tu te plains d’une accroche « putaclic » ou dénigres FranceSoir, je ne te louperais pas !)


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Avec du PORTO !!! ´spèce de gérontophile


Entre les gérontophiles et les traqueurs de caissières, MacG, c'est le nouveau monde ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> MacG, c'est le nouveau monde ?


Oserais-je dire que tu nous brises les noix avec ton Nouveau Monde ?
Autrement dit, arrête de vivre dans le passé, hé hé hé !


----------



## patlek (13 Février 2022)

hololo... une p'tite lettre, et tout devient différend...


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Février 2022)

JO : Quentin Fillon-Maillet se pare encore d'or sur la poursuite (10km) en biathlon  Fillon-Maillet a remporté une quatrième médaille sur ces JO de Pékin. Un exploit.


----------



## aCLR (13 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> hololo... une p'tite lettre, et tout devient différend...


C’est vrai que tu as l’habitude de ne pas te relire avant de publier une réponse. 

Mais là ! Tu as copié collé la manchette avant d’intervenir sur le contenu ! Nous ne sommes plus dans le « j’ai pas l’temps de me relire. J’ai un métier moi Monsieur ! » Tu verses dans la fausse info pour rendre cette actu plus drôle qu’elle ne l’est. C’était bien la peine de railler le site marcelD l’autre jour !


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> JO : Quentin Fillon-Maillet se pare encore d'or sur la poursuite (10km) en biathlon  Fillon-Maillet a remporté une quatrième médaille sur ces JO de Pékin. Un exploit.


Ce n’est ni amusant (ou pas). Ou alors je n’ai pas compris l’intérêt de partager cette information.


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> hololo... une p'tite lettre, et tout devient différen*d*...


Si c'est intentionnel, je dois t'avouer que cela m'a enchanté.


----------



## v1nce29 (14 Février 2022)

Une play-list pour faire fuir des manifestants

Ils partent pas ? On passe à Céline Dion !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Une play-list pour faire fuir des manifestants
> 
> Ils partent pas ? On passe à Céline Dion !


Euh...
Avec le drapeau français, c'est plutôt la Marseillaise !


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Février 2022)

Suspension de travaux du RER B pour éviter de perturber un concert d'Indochine et "la musique adoucit les mœurs", dit-on : pas persuadé que ce soit le cas des travailleurs utilisant la ligne, pas plus que les travailleurs et les usagers de Charles de Gaule...


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2022)

Une prison Suisse cherche des volontaires pour venir y dormir , 700 personnes postulent


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une prison Suisse cherche des volontaires pour venir y dormir , 700 personnes postulent


Qu'est-ce que tu attend pour te porter volontaire ? Quelques jours hébergé et nourri gratuitement : n'oubliez lies pas ton pouvoir d'achat !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu attend pour te porter volontaire ? Quelques jours hébergé et nourri gratuitement : n'oubliez lies pas ton pouvoir d'achat !


Je t'invite ? 
Un restaurant propose à ses clients de passer un moment en «prison»


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2022)

La série Plus belle la vie s'arrête après 17 ans et 4500 épisodes. 
Je ne l'ai jamais regardé et j'en suis fier. (On ne doit pas être nombreux dans mon cas.) 
Et comme dit lamainfroide, Poubelle la vie !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La série Plus belle la vie s'arrête après 17 ans et 4500 épisodes.
> Je ne l'ai jamais regardé et j'en suis fier. (On ne doit pas être nombreux dans mon cas.)
> Et comme dit lamainfroide, Poubelle la vie !



Tout fout le camp :

La France et ses alliés quittent le Mali.









						Barkhane au Mali : la France, ses alliés européens dans Takuba et le Canada annoncent un «retrait coordonné»
					

Européens et Canadiens annoncent dans une déclaration conjointe conserver une «volonté de rester engagés dans la région» sahélienne.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La série Plus belle la vie s'arrête après 17 ans et 4500 épisodes.
> Je ne l'ai jamais regardé et j'en suis fier. (On ne doit pas être nombreux dans mon cas.)
> Et comme dit lamainfroide, Poubelle la vie !


Comme toi !

Et pourtant ! Incidemment, j'ai appris que "Plus belle la vie" et "Les feux de l'amour" sont les séries les plus suivies dans les EHPAD et les maisons de retraite ... comme disait un responsable : plus personne dans les couloirs aux heures de diffusion !

Alors, si ces 2 séries peuvent apporter un peu de bonheur et de réconfort à nos anciens qui, pour certains, croupissent dans la solitude, je me dis "tant mieux" ... et en plus, qui serais-je pour juger de ce qui plaît aux autres ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> EHPAD


C’est un malheureux concours de circonstances !


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai appris que "Plus belle la vie" et "Les feux de l'amour" sont les séries les plus suivies dans les EHPAD


Peut être pas pas chez ORPEA ☞ économie sur taxe TV et le téléviseur


----------



## touba (17 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La série Plus belle la vie s'arrête après 17 ans et 4500 épisodes.


Superbe info du 11 Mars 2020


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Superbe info du 11 Mars 2020


Voilà un poisson plus frais









						La série «Plus belle la vie» va s'arrêter définitivement
					

INFO LE FIGARO- Après 17 ans d'existence et quelque 4500 épisodes, le feuilleton quotidien diffusé sur France 3 et produit par Newen éteindra bientôt les caméras. En cause: des audiences qui s'essoufflent.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Voilà un poisson plus frais


Comme dirait Ordralfabétix : deux ans de maturation, y’a rien de tel pour un beau poisson !


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Superbe info du 11 Mars 2020





Moonwalker a dit:


> Voilà un poisson plus frais


Bin ouais, je l'ai su avant tous les médias...


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2022)

Fabrique de reblochon à pattes :


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin ouais, je l'ai su avant tous les médias...


Et tu ne nous le dis que maintenant ! Toi tu sais garder un secret !


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Peut être pas pas chez ORPEA ☞ économie sur taxe TV et le téléviseur


T’es pas au courant qu’un pensionnaire doit venir avec sa télé s’il veut suivre PBLV !?


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et tu ne nous le dis que maintenant ! Toi tu sais garder un secret !


1- je connais personnellement le frère du mec qui fourni les petites radios sur le tournage (celles qui permettent à l'équipe de tournage de se parler sans hurler).
2- je connais personnellement une députée.
3- je connais personnellement un champion du monde d'un sport que je garde pour moi.
4- je connais personnellement un mec à canal +.
5- je connais personnellement un mec qui a personnellement été pote avec David Bowie.
6- je connais personnellement, bon, vous avez compris, alors les médias...


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> T’es pas au courant qu’un pensionnaire doit venir avec sa télé


Et son antenne ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et son antenne ?


@thebiglebowsky ta petite antenne et toi êtes demandé au bar ?! Y’a nicomarcus qui s’interroge !?


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Y’a nicomarcus qui s’interroge !?


Seuls ceux qui savent peuvent comprendre


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Seuls ceux qui savent peuvent comprendre


Non ! Seuls ceux qui captent peuvent comprendre !


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Seuls ceux qui captent


Ah mince, mon radar est en panne


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ah mince, mon radar est en panne


La faute à ton voisin ?


----------



## nicomarcos (17 Février 2022)

Non non pas d'embrouilles, mon voisin est une voisine


----------



## Gwen (17 Février 2022)

Pas besoin d'AirTags en france, on a la police pour retrouver nos affaires.









						Toulouse. On lui vole son téléphone dans la rue : il le géolocalise dans l'endroit le plus improbable
					

Quand cet homme de 65 ans s'est aperçu de la disparition de son téléphone portable, dimanche 13 février 2022, il a eu l'idée d'activer la géolocalisation. Surprise de taille !




					actu.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Fabrique de reblochon à pattes :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 255187​


Vous m'en direz des nouvelles : Reblochon En Croûte De Sel


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Février 2022)

Le PS «plus près de l'enterrement que de la résurrection», selon Jean-Yves Le Drian 

Venant d'un  ex-PS étant allé à la soupe, c'est... savoureux !    ​


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le PS «plus près de l'enterrement que de la résurrection», selon Jean-Yves Le Drian
> 
> Venant d'un  ex-PS étant allé à la soupe, c'est... savoureux !    ​



Comme la diplomatie française.

Et son « parti » il représente quoi ? Un quarterons de politicards corrompus en pré-retraite, des loufiats biberonnés à culture-pub et Capital, des demi-vieilles qui ne peuvent exister que par les conneries qu’elles débitent à la TV.
LaRaclureEnMarche(arrière toute).


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2022)

Il cohabite avec une énorme araignée dans sa voiture


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2022)

Une remarque sexiste déclenche la foudre


----------



## boninmi (18 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il cohabite avec une énorme araignée dans sa voiture


Certains cohabitent même avec une énorme araignée dans le plafond.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Février 2022)

La bourde de Valerie Pécresse


----------



## Gwen (18 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il cohabite avec une énorme araignée dans sa voiture


J'en ai une aussi. Elle n'est pas aussi grosse, mais elle est gentille. Elle tisse sa toile dans le rétroviseur pour attrapé de proies et vient se réfugier dans l'habitacle de temps en temps.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Février 2022)

Effondrement d'une grue ... les patients de la gériatrie ont été transférés au "Charnel", club érotique situé de l'autre côté du boulevard !!!!  

_Les dégâts sont importants, tout le bâtiment a tremblé ! Les patients du service gériatrie doivent être évacués. Ils sont actuellement accueillis au sein du Charnel, club érotique, qui se trouve de l’autre côté du boulevard._

...ça, c'est la Belgique... !!!! ​


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2022)

@TimeCapsule @Moonwalker 

Je ne vous apprends rien en disant qu’en cette période électorale, la valse des baltringues tourne à plein tubes !

Alors, trouver drôle la remarque d’un Le Drian concernant l’état du PS, ok c’est du même style que la petite phrase de Ségo… Mais je ne suis pas sûr que la solidarité du clan d’en face soit meilleure. Donc inutile de développer sur la valse des chaises musicales opérée par chacun. Cette raclure – pour reprendre la terminologie lue en réponse à l’info « drôle à souhait pour certains » transposée sur une autre face de cake – cette raclure donc, de Nicolas Bay parti rejoindre l’homme à la tête de rat – pour reprendre les demis-mots d’un ancien président de la république adepte des phrases chocs – est un bel exemple de ce que propose « les talents conservateurs » aux françaises et aux français.

Alors messieurs les comiques, je vous le redis une dernière fois, la politique de le bar macgé est claire sur le sujet qui vous tient à cœur : CE FORUM N’EST PAS UN ESPACE DE DISCUSSION ÉLECTORALE ! Non pas que je ne veuille pas confronter mes opinions aux votres ou lire vos commentaires partisans, non… Notre administrateur a été très clair sur ce point : CE FORUM EST UN ESPACE DÉDIÉ À L’INFORMATIQUE DOTÉ D’UN COIN DÉTENTE. Pas un bouge où l’on se castagne autour d’un café et d’une viennoiserie – surtout si celle-ci est une miche dorée fourrée d’une barre chocolatée – si vous voyez ce que je veux dire. Donc, j’applique les recommandations du patron. Vous n’aviez pas bien compris la dernière fois lorsque je me suis exprimé dans le post-mortem, ok… Là les gars, si vous continuez de jouer les bigleux, je vais devoir sévir !

Et contrairement à l’idée reçue, je n’aime pas mettre les gens dehors. Seulement si vous m’y poussez, je le ferai sans sourciller et ce jusqu’à échéance de l’échéance qui vous et nous attend, c’est-à-dire le 25 avril 2022 – quand certains préfèreraient jusqu’à la Saint Glinglin

Autrement dit, trouvez-vous un autre espace virtuel pour dézinguer ou cajoler telle ou tel candidat. MERCI !


----------



## loustic (19 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Autrement dit, trouvez-vous un autre espace virtuel pour dézinguer ou cajoler telle ou tel candidat. MERCI !


Entièrement d'accord, je m'abstiens.
D'autant plus que personne n'oserait publier un slogan tel que celui-ci :

Votez pour le candidat 
qui est pour l'
*abstention obligatoire*


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Une remarque sexiste déclenche la foudre



_Donna è mobile
Qual il piuma in vento,
Muta d'accento - e di pensiero.
Sempre un amabile,
Leggiadro viso,
In pianto o in riso, - è menzognero._


----------



## boninmi (19 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> @TimeCapsule @Moonwalker
> 
> Je ne vous apprends rien en disant qu’en cette période électorale, la valse des baltringues tourne à plein tubes !
> 
> ...


Merci patron !


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Merci patron !



Ça s’est joué à un cheveu !



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1494707315223805963


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Février 2022)

Miam-Miam 









						Insolite. Les agents de la poste se goinfrent de brownies trouvés dans un colis, ils étaient au cannabis
					

Drogués, les employés semblaient vraiment dans un autre monde... La poste britannique a annoncé l'ouverture d'une enquête.




					www.ledauphine.com


----------



## Jura39 (19 Février 2022)

Deux touristes rejouent " les bronzés font du ski "


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2022)

Ils auraient pu faire cela le 8 mars, c’était plus drôle.









						Pakistan: libération du frère d'une célébrité qu'il avait tuée pour l'«honneur»
					

Le frère d'une célébrité pakistanaise des réseaux sociaux, acquitté lundi en appel de l'assassinat «d'honneur» de sa sœur, pour lequel il avait...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils auraient pu faire cela le 8 mars, c’était plus drôle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 ans de prison pour rien. On devrait lui donner du pognon pour le préjudice enduré.
Tout ceci est absolument absurde.
Le plus absurde dans cette histoire étant que l'on en vienne à tuer sa sœur, son sang, pour laver cette connerie que l'on appelle l'honneur.


----------



## touba (19 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Autrement dit, trouvez-vous un autre espace virtuel pour dézinguer ou cajoler telle ou tel candidat. MERCI !


J'en connais un d'endroit...


----------



## aCLR (19 Février 2022)

Voilà une _news_ à même de nous réunir !

Dans un rapport rendu public cette semaine, l'Académie française alerte sur une "envahissante anglicisation" de la communication des institutions.

En bonus pour les courageux, le fichier *.pdf du rapport.  (31 pages de lecture très intéressante)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)

Pénurie d'ordinateurs neufs pour les entreprises


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)

Il gagne le jackpot mais la machine à sous ne lui dit pas


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)

Le Premier ministre britannique redoute l’éclatement d’un conflit militaire d’ampleur sur le sol européen, la première « grande guerre depuis 1945. 









						Boris Johnson craint « la plus grande guerre en Europe depuis 1945 » en Ukraine
					

Le Premier ministre britannique redoute l’éclatement d’un conflit militaire d’ampleur sur le sol européen, la première « grande guerre depuis 1945 ».




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le Premier ministre britannique redoute l’éclatement d’un conflit militaire d’ampleur sur le sol européen, la première « grande guerre depuis 1945.


J'espère, qu'au dernier moment, les hommes retiendront les leçons de l'histoire qui n'est pas si lointaine !


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> les hommes retiendront les leçons de l'histoire


si c'était le cas, depuis le temps ça se saurait


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2022)

Vivement que ça pête. Mort aux cons ! (et tant pis pour les autres)



Jura39 a dit:


> Le Premier ministre britannique redoute l’éclatement d’un conflit militaire d’ampleur sur le sol européen, la première « grande guerre depuis 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les pompiers pyromânes.


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2022)

Ça m’renvoie à la signature de l’écrieur


> _"Je pense que la majorité des gens est plus con que la moyenne"._ Hervé le Tellier


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> es pompiers pyromânes.


ah bon ? Il a massé des troupes à la frontière ?


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> ah bon ? Il a massé des troupes à la frontière ?


Aussi. La frontière russe ne s’arrête pas à l’Ukraine.

M’enfin, sa ministre des affaires étrangères est incapable de lire une carte, de savoir où commence la Russie et où se termine l’Ukraine. Séquence d’un comique achevé si ce n’était aussi grave.

Et puis, il a suffit de voir tout le personnel militaire que l’OTAN a rapatrié d’Ukraine.

Dix ans que les U.S.A et leurs valets se foutent des Russes. Arrive le moment où ça doit s’arrêter.

Cinq milliards pour un coup d’état en Ukraine (de l’aveu même de Victoria Nuland) et mettre au pouvoir un coalition de corrompus et de néo-nazis (des vrais, pas comme chez nous). Un pays en décrépitude économique dont les politiques qui se succèdent aux commandes se poursuivent les uns les autres pour corruption.

Johnson est empêtré dans les scandales domestiques, l’affaire Ukrainienne, montée de toute pièce par Washington est l’occasion de détourner l’attention de l’opinion publique de ses turpitudes.

Idem pour Macron qui peut continuer à jouer le président pas candidat mais candidat quand même. Idem pour Biden, qui redoute le verdict des mid-term en novembre.

Le bloc occidental n’a jamais fait le moindre effort pour mettre en pratique les accords de Minsk et fait semblant de regretter une tension qu’il a lui même créée et entretenue.


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aussi


Je n’ai pas vu cet adverbe dans la liste des prénoms refusés en 2021 par l’état civil !

Edith : je me disais aussi qu’il manquait des mots !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je n’ai pas vu cet adverbe dans la liste des prénoms refusés en 2021 par l’état civil !
> 
> Edith : je me disais aussi qu’il manquait des mots !


On se demande ce que les parents ont dans la tête. « Nutella » ? « Excel » ? « Anal » ?! 

Le calvaire que se prépareraient ces gosses !


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On se demande ce que les parents ont dans la tête.


« Daisygual » était assez bien trouvé !
Reste que ces _prénoms_ font plutôt penser à des pseudos de jeux vidéo ou de forums qu’autre chose.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> « Daisygual » était assez bien trouvé !


Une contrefaçon ?
Pauvre enfant


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Reste que ces _prénoms_ font plutôt penser à des pseudos de jeux vidéo ou de forums qu’autre chose.


Mon fils s'appelle Toumaï...


----------



## Romuald (20 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aussi. La frontière russe ne s’arrête pas à l’Ukraine.


En l'occurence il s'agit de l'Ukraine, et uniquement d'elle


Moonwalker a dit:


> M’enfin, sa ministre des affaires étrangères est incapable de lire une carte, de savoir où commence la Russie et où se termine l’Ukraine. Séquence d’un comique achevé si ce n’était aussi grave.


Je ne lis pas tous les journaux, merci d'éclairer ma lanterne (vraie question)


Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, il a suffit de voir tout le personnel militaire que l’OTAN a rapatrié d’Ukraine.


Alors qu'il n'y a aucun soldat Russe en face.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Dix ans que les U.S.A et leurs valets se foutent des Russes. Arrive le moment où ça doit s’arrêter.


Et réciproquement, non ?


Moonwalker a dit:


> Cinq milliards pour un coup d’état en Ukraine (de l’aveu même de Victoria Nuland) et mettre au pouvoir un coalition de corrompus et de néo-nazis (des vrais, pas comme chez nous).


Je veux bien te croire, mais que ce soit sourcé.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Un pays en décrépitude économique dont les politiques qui se succèdent aux commandes se poursuivent les uns les autres pour corruption.


Parce que la Russie est un modèle de réussite économique et un parangon de vertu politique ?


Moonwalker a dit:


> Johnson est empêtré dans les scandales domestiques,


Et Poutine n'a nullement besoin, lui, de mobiliser l'attention de sa population sur "l'ennemi extérieur"


Moonwalker a dit:


> l’affaire Ukrainienne, montée de toute pièce par Washington


Ce n'est pas l'impression que ça donne. 


Moonwalker a dit:


> est l’occasion de détourner l’attention de l’opinion publique de ses turpitudes.
> 
> Idem pour Macron qui peut continuer à jouer le président pas candidat mais candidat quand même. Idem pour Biden, qui redoute le verdict des mid-term en novembre.


Pas forcément faux, mais applicable aussi à Poutine, comme dit ci-dessus


Moonwalker a dit:


> Le bloc occidental n’a jamais fait le moindre effort pour mettre en pratique les accords de Minsk et fait semblant de regretter une tension qu’il a lui même créée et entretenue.


Heuuu. Les accords de Minsk ? Ceux qui actaient la dissolution de l'union Soviétique ? En quoi le bloc occidental avait son mot à dire dans leur mise en pratique ?

Bref, tout ça pour dire que selon le côté où on se place, la crise actuelle peut-être le fait de l'un comme de l'autre, mais ce qui est sur c'est que si ça pète personne n'en sortira gagnant.


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mon fils s'appelle Toumaï...



Justement ! Dans mon message sur l’Académie Française, les auteurs ont mis le doigt sur cette possible dérive. 



			
				le pdf page 27 a dit:
			
		

> En utilisant largement un vocabulaire anglais incompris d’une grande partie du public […] Il s’ensuit pour la population française et francophone le risque d’une double fracture linguistique : sociale d’une part, […]  les plus jeunes étant particulièrement perméables aux usages numériques et mieux à même de les assimiler, mais d’autant plus exposés au risque d’être cantonnés à un vocabulaire limité et approximatif et de n’avoir qu’une faible maîtrise de la langue


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On se demande ce que les parents ont dans la tête. « Nutella » ? « Excel » ? « Anal » ?!
> Le calvaire que se prépareraient ces gosses !


Bof ! Tu sais, mon prénom est Jean-Luc ... rien de plus banal ... Mais il suffit d'inverser 2 petites lettres pour qu'il deviennent difficilement "portable" ...


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2022)

Et celle que ses parents voulaient appeler « Anomalie » ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bof ! Tu sais, mon prénom est Jean-Luc ... rien de plus banal ... Mais il suffit d'inverser 2 petites lettres pour qu'il deviennent difficilement "portable" ...


Il y avait un journaliste de haut niveau à France Inter qui, dans les années 90 faisait une émission de 18 à 19h avec toutes sortes de sujets, politique, société, arts, etc...
Ce mec s'appelle Jean-Luc Hesse.
Un jour qu'il interviewait un mec un peu impressionné de parler à la radio, il s'entend répondre :
"Oui, j'encule hesse..."
Le gars qui dit ça s'étrangle immédiatement.
Jean-Luc Hesse : "oui, je sais, ça arrive"

J'ai failli griller un feu rouge


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> En l'occurence il s'agit de l'Ukraine, et uniquement d'elle


Ben non.

Les Pays-Baltes sont les premiers pousse-à-la-guerre dans cette affaire. Les forces de l’OTAN se déploient massivement à la frontière avec la Russie dans cette zone ainsi qu’en Pologne. Ils sont actuellement agité par un fort nationalisme révisionniste qui tente d’escamoter la part décisive qu’ils ont pris dans la destructions de juifs d’Europe aux côtés des Nazis. En cela, ils rejoignent leurs « amis » Ukrainiens, des champions hors catégorie de l’anti-sémitisme criminel.

Un exemple parmi d’autres : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Régiment_Azov

Ce bel emblème se passe de commentaire. Tu affiches ça à Berlin tu vas directement en prison. En France aussi, pour apologie de crime contre l’humanité. Mais ce sont ces gens qu’on arme et défend.

Liz Truss, l’inénarrable ministre des affaires étrangères britannique a des problèmes sérieux avec la géographie :

_url modérée _




Romuald a dit:


> Parce que la Russie est un modèle de réussite économique et un parangon de vertu politique ?


À côté de l’Ukraine ? Oui. Ce pays est un cloaque. Il est avant tout victime de ses politiques (de toute obédience).

Ils devraient avoir à cœur le destin des populations civiles, ukrainophones ou russophones, qu’importe, mais ils préfèrent jouer la sur-enchère militaire et nationaliste pour camoufler leur incurie quasi-permanente.



Romuald a dit:


> Les accords de Minsk ?


L’Accord de Minsk II : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minsk_II

La position officielle de la France :








						"La France a la ferme conviction que les accords de Minsk constituent le (...) - France ONU
					

Nous appelons les parties à s'abstenir de toute déclaration ou mesure allant à l'encontre de la mise en œuvre de ces accords.




					onu.delegfrance.org
				




La réalité :








						Scandale diplomatique entre la Russie, la France et l'Allemagne  Les accords de Minsk à la sauce chat de Schrödinger
					

Le 17 novembre 2021, après des semaines d'hypocrisie et de mensonges publics de la part des garants occidentaux des accords de Minsk, la (...)




					www.agoravox.fr
				





Je ne prends pas les Russes et surtout Poutine pour des saints. Loin de là. Ils défendent leurs intérêts géostratégiques. C’est légitime. Et nous avons le droit de défendre les nôtres.

L’Ukraine est-elle vraiment un enjeu géostratégique pour l’Europe ? Qu’est-ce qu’on a à foutre là-bas ? Plus du tiers de la population est russophone et tournée vers la Russie, son histoire est Russe pour les deux tiers. L’Ouest du pays a été tour à tour Autrichien, Polonais, Soviétique, Ukrainien.

Les intérêts de l’Europe sont-ils ceux de l’OTAN ? À qui profite la tension militaire avec la Russie ? Pourquoi cette tension ?

Ces dernières années, le moindre prétexte a été l’occasion de sanctions contre la Russie, voire de mesures illégales au regard du droit internationale dont de nombreuses violations de la convention de Vienne. Des accusations dont les preuves se font toujours attendre.

Les Russes ont tenté d’être « compréhensifs » à l’époque de la présidence Medvedev, cela a été compris comme une faiblesse. On leur a menti sur la Libye. Ils ont voté avec nous sur une résolution pour défendre les populations civiles, et on l’a utilisée, tordue dans l’esprit comme dans la lettre, pour attaquer et dévaster le pays.

On leur a menti au Kosovo dont on a reconnu l’indépendance en violation de l’intégrité territoriale de la Serbie. Ils ont appliqué le même principe à la Crimée, république autonome russophone à plus de 90%, qui n’avait adhéré à l’Ukraine en 1992 qu’à la condition que ses particularités et son autonomie soient respectées. Le coup d’état du Maidan et la prise de pouvoir des nationalistes anti-russes ont changé la donne.

Si la Russie se sent acculée par l’installation de l’OTAN à sa frontière, elle ira à la guerre. Je ne crois pas qu’on arrivera à confiner cette guerre au seul territoire est-ukrainien. Il faut aménager des portes de sortie diplomatiques et pas menacer encore plus.

Kennedy n’avait pas fait autre chose lorsque les Soviétiques avaient installé leurs missiles à Cuba et menacés le territoire étasuniens.

Le monde était peuplé de dirigeants d’une autre trempe que les pinioufs actuels. On peut craindre le pire.


----------



## aCLR (20 Février 2022)

@Moonwalker je modère l’url. Ne la remets pas stp ^^


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> @Moonwalker je modère l’url. Ne la remets pas stp ^^


L’URL ?

T’as caviardé toute ma réponse à Toumaï.

Te fous pas de ma gueule.

Merci.


----------



## Nouvoul (20 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il y avait un journaliste de haut niveau à France Inter qui, dans les années 90 faisait une émission de 18 à 19h avec toutes sortes de sujets, politique, société, arts, etc...
> Ce mec s'appelle Jean-Luc Hesse.
> Un jour qu'il interviewait un mec un peu impressionné de parler à la radio, il s'entend répondre :
> "Oui, j'encule hesse..."
> ...


Ah oui ! J'avais à l'époque imaginé la contrepèterie: Henri Charpentier, Jean-Luc Hees (Charpenter était un journaliste de FI).


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bof ! Tu sais, mon prénom est Jean-Luc ... rien de plus banal ... Mais il suffit d'inverser 2 petites lettres pour qu'il deviennent difficilement "portable" ...


Ah un Jean prés, nous avons le même prénom, je ne comprends que trop bien.
Combien de fois a-t-il fallu que je précise que non, en verlan mon prénom ne se dit pas cul ?
Il n'empêche, depuis fort longtemps (en choisissant bien à qui je le dis - je ne suis pas totalement débile), je me présente en précisant que mon prénom est facile à retenir "à l'envers ça fait...".
Certains sont étonnés de me voir me présenter de la sorte, certains sont amusés. En tout cas, tous se souviennent, pour longtemps, de mon prénom.


----------



## touba (20 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bof ! Tu sais, mon prénom est Jean-Luc ... rien de plus banal ...


Whaaat ? Jean-Luc ? Et tu pouvais pas le garder pour toi ??
Un mythe s'effondre... Pendant toutes ces années j'ai vénéré un Jean-Luc.


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L’URL ?
> 
> T’as caviardé toute ma réponse à Toumaï.
> 
> ...


Avant d'être grossier renseigne toi. Ce n'est pas lui, c'est le grand chef.
Et il semblerait que la colère t'égare. Même si je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire ta réponse avant le passage de la lessiveuse, je pense qu'elle s'adressait à moi et non à Toumaï


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Un mythe s'effondre... Pendant toutes ces années j'ai vénéré un Jean-Luc


Oui mais lui c'est Van Den Quekchose...


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui mais lui c'est Van Den Quekchose...


Chez nous on a Jean-Luc Van Den Heede, grand navigateur...


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Avant d'être grossier renseigne toi. Ce n'est pas lui, c'est le grand chef.
> Et il semblerait que la colère t'égare. Même si je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire ta réponse avant le passage de la lessiveuse, je pense qu'elle s'adressait à moi et non à Toumaï


Je vous confonds parfois dans le flux du fil. Sorry.

Je cite celui qui m’a répondu et déclare avoir « modéré ». Que puis-je faire d’autre ?

Je présume que le lien qui gène, parce que je n’ai jamais eu aucune information officiel du « grand chef » ou de qui que ce soit sur le sujet, est l’article de RT France qui traite de l’entrevue entre Liz Truss et Sergei Lavrov où la ministre des affaires étrangères a déclaré de manière péremptoire que la Grande-Bretagne ne reconnaîtrait jamais la souveraineté de la Russie sur les régions de Rostov et Voroniej (sic) [consulte une carte pour rire]. C’était pour répondre à ta « vraie question ». Information vraie et confusion reconnue et expliquée par l’intéressée, citée dans le même article avec lien vers les explications de la ministre.

Le reste de ma réponse tu ne pouvais de toute façon par la lire car tout le post a été modéré a priori, je présume du fait de la présence du lien RT France. J’y citais Wikipedia (articles sur les accords de Minsk II, et sur le régiment Azov de l’armée Ukrainienne, dont l’insigne reprend un emblème divisionnaire SS). Cité aussi un article du Figaro récent sur la position officielle de la France concernant Minsk II, et un article d’Agora Vox qui reprend toutes les sources publiées sur les échanges diplomatiques entre la Russie, la France et l’Allemagne concernant la réalité de l’application (non-application) de ces accords par les deux camps.

RT France est un média d’information assez fiable qui source la plupart de ses articles, une grande partie étant souvent des reprises d’informations générales de la presse française et étrangère, où que la presse « mainstream » fait passer sous le tapis.
Il présente bien évidemment le « point de vue russe », surtout dans les questions internationales, mais jamais exclusivement, ce qui est largement plus que ce que fait Radio France ou France TV.
Au dernières nouvelles, il ne fait l’objet d’aucune interdiction judiciaire. Le site n’est pas bloqué par l’ACORM.

Suivaient une réflexion personnelle sur le traitement « diplomatique » de la Russie par l’occident et son bras armé depuis une dizaine d’année, et un petit rappel de la position de Kennedy à l’époque de l'installation des missiles soviétiques à Cuba.

Tout ça pour dire d’une autre façon que je suis assez d’accord avec toi :


Romuald a dit:


> Bref, tout ça pour dire que selon le côté où on se place, la crise actuelle peut-être le fait de l'un comme de l'autre, mais ce qui est sur c'est que si ça pète personne n'en sortira gagnant.



Au final, tout cela a été caviardé sous prétexte d’une url pointant vers une information vraie. C’est un peu fort le café.

Fin de la discussion sur le sujet. Tu peux retrouver les liens via ton moteur de recherche préféré.


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vous confonds parfois dans le flux du fil. Sorry.


 Confondre un vieux fossile et un bélier fringant


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui mais lui c'est Van Den Quekchose...


 ... T'es pas loin !!!!! ... 

Mais attention ! On ne rigole pas avec ça ! Mon plus prestigieux ancêtre s'est fait trucider par les français lors de la fameuse bataille de Courtrai en 1302 (bataille des éperons d'or)... 

Mais bon ! Je ne vous en veux pas ... Il l'avait sûrement cherché en faisant son malin !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Confondre un vieux fossile et un bélier fringant


Je sais… je sais… 

Et pour un archéo petit-fils de paysans…


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... T'es pas loin !!!!! ...
> 
> Mais attention ! On ne rigole pas avec ça ! Mon plus prestigieux ancêtre s'est fait trucider par les français lors de la fameuse bataille de Courtrai en 1302 (bataille des éperons d'or)...
> 
> Mais bon ! Je ne vous en veux pas ... Il l'avait sûrement cherché en faisant son malin !!!


Se faire trucider dans une victoire aussi éclatante...


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2022)

Désolé pour le retard, aujourd’hui c’était grasse mat’ ! J’ai rétabli le message supprimé de la vue publique par le grand patron.

Moon, tu es maintenant au courant que les liens pointant vers RT activent la modération à priori. Il y d’autres sites qui activent cette action.

Saurez-vous les retrouver ?

Bonne journée !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Se faire trucider dans une victoire aussi éclatante...


Hé ouais ! D'après ce qu'on en sait, il aurait essayé d'encercler les français en étant tout seul ! Le temps qu'il s'en aperçoive, il était tellement criblé de carreaux d'arbalète qu'on l'a surnommé : "de dappere egel" ... (le brave hérisson en français) ...  ...


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Moon, tu es maintenant au courant que les liens pointant vers RT activent la modération à priori. Il y d’autres sites qui activent cette action.
> 
> Saurez-vous les retrouver ?
> 
> Bonne journée !



Et la modération ne dit jamais oui à un contenu de RT ?


----------



## touba (21 Février 2022)

L'administration décide et la modération exécute.


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Et la modération ne dit jamais oui à un contenu de RT ?


NON ! Par contre, dans le cas d’une réponse du type de celle de Moon hier, la modération édite le lien contenu dans le message pour ne pas caviarder le reste de la réponse – quand celle-ci contient d’autres informations utiles au débat.


----------



## touba (21 Février 2022)

On a droit au débat mais que sur des sujets où il n'y a pas débat.


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2022)

L’internet est assez vaste pour trouver ailleurs un endroit plus approprié pour débattre de sujets qu’un forum informatique ne peut en accepter


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> NON ! Par contre, dans le cas d’une réponse du type de celle de Moon hier, la modération édite le lien contenu dans le message pour ne pas caviarder le reste de la réponse – quand celle-ci contient d’autres informations utiles au débat.



Du coup je peux savoir pourquoi mon sujet n'a jamais été validé ?
Il n'avait -à mon sens- aucun aspect politique ni prêtant à débat (sauf peut-être au niveau du bon goût)


----------



## Romuald (21 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> On a droit au débat mais que sur des sujets où il n'y a pas débat.


débattre : formé du verbe battre et du préfixe dé, lequel selon le CNRTL, est _issu du préf. lat. dis-, formateur de nombreux termes composés, notamment de verbes, servant à modifier le sens du terme primitif en exprimant [...] l'action ou l'état contraire, inverse._

En clair, à l'origine, et si je comprends bien, débattre consiste, pour deux personnes ou groupes ayant des opinions différentes, à exposer ses arguments afin dans le meilleur des cas de convaincre la partie adverse, dans le pire de lui faire comprendre le pourquoi du désaccord.
Sauf qu'aujourd'hui il s'agit plutôt de se balancer des phrases soi-disant définitives à la gueule sans écouter l'avis de l'autre, comme si c'était celui qui hurlait le plus fort qui avait raison. Complètement inutile car ne convaincant que les convaincus, mais ça fait de l'audience...


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Du coup je peux savoir pourquoi mon sujet n'a jamais été validé ?
> Il n'avait -à mon sens- aucun aspect politique ni prêtant à débat (sauf peut-être au niveau du bon goût)


Gné ?!

Je modère la terrasse et la salle de jeux. Et comme tu viens de le lire, je ne suis pas le seul à modérer ces espaces détente. Donc, le plus simple est de te rapprocher de l’administrateur pour obtenir une réponse claire à ta question. Car je ne suis pas en mesure d’y répondre. Autrement dit, je n’ai pas accès à l’historique complet des actions de modération des espaces sous ma responsabilité.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hé ouais ! D'après ce qu'on en sait, il aurait essayé d'encercler les français en étant tout seul ! Le temps qu'il s'en aperçoive, il était tellement criblé de carreaux d'arbalète qu'on l'a surnommé : "de dappere egel" ... (le brave hérisson en français) ...  ...


En tout cas, cette anecdote m’aura permis d’apprendre un truc : on a récupéré les éperons d’or.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> L’internet est assez vaste pour trouver ailleurs un endroit plus approprié pour débattre de sujets qu’un forum informatique ne peut en accepter


Ben oui, mais va falloir faire gaffe où on met les pieds :






​


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Février 2022)

Bouches-du-Rhône : une harde de cochons squatte une zone commerciale


----------



## loustic (22 Février 2022)

Actualité. La date d'aujourd'hui est le
22/02/2022
En plus d'être un palindrome, cette date remarquable n'utilise que deux chiffres : 0 et 2.
La date précédente avec 2 chiffres était le 02/02/2022.
Quelle sera la prochaine date avec seulement 2 chiffres ?
Et après ?


----------



## Powerdom (22 Février 2022)

Peut-être le 03 03 3000

Mais non si je suis con. il en reste pas mal bien avant.


le 02 02 2200


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Février 2022)

Aujourd’hui, 22 février 2022, est la journée européenne des victimes.









						Témoignage: le parcours du combattant d'une victime de l'insécurité en France
					

FIGAROVOX/TRIBUNE - Le 22 février se tient la journée européenne des victimes. À cette occasion, Judikael Hirel témoigne de la violente agression physique qu'il a subie dans le métro parisien, et regrette l'indifférence à l'égard des victimes en France.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Bouches-du-Rhône : une harde de cochons squatte une zone commerciale


Bouches-du-Rhône : une harde de dégueulasses squattent mon parking.
C'est pas nouveau qu'il y a des porcs dans mon département.

PS : J'ai fait l'erreur de lire les 3 premiers commentaires. De la merde.


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité. La date d'aujourd'hui est le
> 22/02/2022
> En plus d'être un palindrome, cette date remarquable n'utilise que deux chiffres : 0 et 2.
> La date précédente avec 2 chiffres était le 02/02/2022.
> ...


Aimant jouer avec les millésimes, cette date est notable mais pas remarquable. Le palindrome n’est valide que dans sa lecture francophone du calendrier grégorien. Les anglophones inversent mois et jour donc adieu palindrome. Et la représentation numérique – chère à nos ordinateurs – renverse la représentation francophone, encore une fois adieu au palindrome ! La dernière date remarquable et palindromique dans tous les modes de représentations était le deux février deux mille vingt.
Mais bon… On est français ! Profitons de cette date palindrome pendant que les autres n’en profitent pas !


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Février 2022)

Vu sur le site de "Le Monde" (journal de référence  )

"La Suisse veut prendre le temps d’« analyser la situation »
La Suisse, qui a condamné dès lundi la reconnaissance de l’indépendance des territoires séparatistes par Vladimir Poutine, ne se prononce pas encore sur d’éventuelles sanctions contre la Russie : *elle entend « analyser la situation » avant de prendre une décision*.
_« Le Conseil fédéral veut *éviter que la Suisse puisse être utilisée comme plate-forme servant à contourner les sanctions prises par l’UE* et entend dès lors analyser les sanctions de l’UE de près »_, a souligné un communiqué du gouvernement fédéral diffusé mercredi en fin d’après-midi.
Le président et chef du département fédéral des affaires étrangères, Ignazio Cassis, doit donner une conférence de presse jeudi à 11 heures sur le sujet, entouré du conseiller fédéral de l’économie et de la conseillère fédérale de la justice. Elle était initialement prévue pour mercredi."

Quand on connaît par ailleurs tous les innocents trafics helvètes lors de la seconde guerre mondiale, et ces dernières années "Chut ! Secret bancaire oblige, c'est notre réputation qui est en jeu, notre probité, notre neutralité etc..." https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/articl...ion-continuent-de-prosperer_6114884_3232.html
La Suisse est "propre", certes, mais qui nettoie les rues ? Certainement pas de "vrais" suisses ! En tout cas pas des "_neutres_"


----------



## Jura39 (23 Février 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> La Suisse est "propre", certes, mais qui nettoie les rues ? Certainement pas de "vrais" suisses ! En tout cas pas des "_neutres_"


Voila le tarif pour nettoyer en Suisse

4'033 fr. par mois, pour une semaine de 40 heures de travail et
4'134 fr. par mois, pour une semaine de 41 heures de travail
Je vous laisse faire le calcul en Euro


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voila le tarif pour nettoyer en Suisse
> 
> 4'033 fr. par mois, pour une semaine de 40 heures de travail et
> 4'134 fr. par mois, pour une semaine de 41 heures de travail
> Je vous laisse faire le calcul en Euro


Je propose qu'on évite de diffuser ces chiffres aux éboueurs Marseillais.
Parce que là ça c'est un peu tassé, faudrait pas que ça reparte.


----------



## touba (24 Février 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/articl...ion-continuent-de-prosperer_6114884_3232.html


C'est quoi ton login/password pour lire l'article en entier ?


----------



## touba (24 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> 4'033 fr. par mois, pour une semaine de 40 heures de travail et
> 4'134 fr. par mois, pour une semaine de 41 heures de travail


Plus toutes les montres en or qu'ils trouvent dans les caniveaux, les billets de 100€ qui servent à emballer la street food, les sacs poubelles en cuir, etc...


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2022)

Pendant ce temps-là, la production d’électricité nucléaire française s’effondre de 12% !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Février 2022)

6 Heures de galère à 32 Mètres du sol


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2022)

Des nouvelles un peu plus optimistes.









						En Côte d’Ivoire, la vitesse de reconstitution de la forêt tropicale surprend les chercheurs
					

Vingt ans suffisent à un écosystème forestier complexe pour renaître sans intervention humaine. Un espoir pour le pays qui a perdu plus de 80 % de son couvert depuis 1960.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Loin des hommes et de leurs turpitudes.


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Des nouvelles un peu plus optimistes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hélas, il ne faut pas s'arrêter au titre :

_Dans la forêt classée de la Téné, dans le centre-sud de la Côte d’Ivoire, *une parcelle de 2 000 mètres carrés* détruite par la culture du café dans les années 1990 a rebâti en quelques décennies une grande partie de son écosystème.

L’ONG américaine Mighty Earth, qui alerte régulièrement sur l’état des forêts du globe, a dévoilé dans son dernier rapport sorti mi-février que *la Côte d’Ivoire avait perdu 19 000 hectares de forêts depuis 2019*, soit 2 % de ce qu’il reste de son couvert forestier, à cause de la cacaoculture._


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2022)

Et si on arrêtait tous de boire du cacao, de manger du chocolat, de boire du café ? Ce ne serait pas plus beau ?

Il faut sensibiliser les gens à cette question. Que fait Greta ?


----------



## touba (24 Février 2022)

Il faudrait un quota de cacao mondial, et à chaque fois que tu bouffes du chocolat le compteur mondial décrémente... A nous de gérer, ou on se goinfre de chocolat pendant 6 mois ou bien on en mange raisonnablement pendant 12.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Il faudrait un quota de cacao mondial, et à chaque fois que tu bouffes du chocolat le compteur mondial décrémente... A nous de gérer, ou on se goinfre de chocolat pendant 6 mois ou bien on en mange raisonnablement pendant 12.


Au delà du cacao, c'est toute notre consommation qu'il faut repenser.
Disons-le de suite, pour ça d'idée à apporter je n'ai point.
Je me case bien peinard dans la case de ceux qui disent qu'il faut mais qui n'apportent aucune solution.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Au delà du cacao, c'est toute notre consommation qu'il faut repenser.
> Disons-le de suite, pour ça d'idée à apporter je n'ai point.
> Je me case bien peinard dans la case de ceux qui disent qu'il faut mais qui n'apportent aucune solution.



Tu as pris conscience du problème, et c'est déjà très bien.

Tu peux déjà essayer d'utiliser les transports en commun ou la marche à pieds ou le vélo quand c'est possible.
Et ça ne l'est pas toujours, évidemment.

Et tu peux essayer aussi de consommer plutôt des produits de l'agriculture de proximité, dans la mesure du possible. Éventuellement avec un label "Bio", sachant que tous ne se valent pas.
Mais en général, les agriculteurs ayant choisi le bio ont investi à grands frais, ont changé de manière de travailler, et qu'en général le résultat est là.

Le label "Bio" existe parfois dans le textile...
À moins de privilégier le "Made in France", sachant que là encore tous ces labels ne se valent pas.
Le produit peut être fini en France bien qu'une parti de ses matériaux puisse venir d'un pays assez lointain, etc...

 Et puis éviter de surconsommer, en particulier le plastique, etc...

Après, je ne vais donner de leçon à personne.
Mon propre comportement n'est pas parfait, loin de là.

Disons que j'essaie de prendre en compte ce dont j'ai parlé plus haut, par exemple, mais tout ça ne m'est pas toujours possible, vraiment pas. 
Disons qu'au moins, ces questions sont importantes pour moi et que j'essaie de faire moins n'importe quoi qu'il y a 30 ou surtout 35 ans, quand je ne pensais même pas à ces sujets... Ou si peux.

Si chacun fait ce qu'il peut de son côté, c'est un début.

Enfin, je crois. 


(PS : Greta n'était pas disponible ce soir, et croyez-moi, vous ne gagnez pas au change !.... )


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2022)

Trooper téléphone maison ! __


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Oui mais lui c'est Van Den Quekchose...



Mon prénom est plus banal encore, et je ne suis même pas un Van Den Quekchose...


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Trooper téléphone maison ! __



Puisse la Force être avec nous...


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Puisse la Force être avec nous...


Avec les cours du pétrole, aluminium et blé qui s’envolent… Si Vladimir atterrit aux portes de la France avec un slogan du style « rejoignez la mère Russie, le pays où la vie est moins chère » il ne faudra pas bien longtemps pour qu’on y adhère !


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2022)

Un petit Lausannois se cache sur Google Maps


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2022)

A Nantes , un laboratoire de recherche propose 1410 € à des volontaires susceptibles de donner leurs selles pendant six semaines


----------



## Powerdom (25 Février 2022)

A Sarralbe, Maurice et Mélodie sont de retour au dessus du toit de la mairie. Avec une belle page toute neuve


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2022)

On aime les êtres fidèles ! <3


----------



## boninmi (25 Février 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> A Sarralbe, Maurice et Mélodie sont de retour au dessus du toit de la mairie. Avec une belle page toute neuve


Est-ce qu'on sait ce que sont devenus les petits de l'an dernier (au moins un décès je crois) ?


----------



## Jura39 (25 Février 2022)

Le syndrome des cheveux incoiffables 


Boris Johnson ?


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2022)

Grace à des lunettes noires , des siamois votent à bulletin secret


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2022)

Il découpait des cartes à la bibliothèque et les revendait à prix d'or


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2022)

La Bat-Montre


----------



## patlek (28 Février 2022)

Bon, alors quand le chien dit "Ouahouaouaaaaouoaaaoouuuuuaaaa!!!!"

Faut traduire "Je veux vendre la maison!!!"


Et on a la preuve que les chiens ont du flair!;


*elle a été achetée en 2000 pour 7,5 millions d'euros à Madonna...


La villa, parfaitement rénovée, est proposée à la vente au prix de 28 millions d'euros,








						Le chien le plus riche du monde vend une de ses villas ayant appartenu à Madonna
					

Il est commun de gâter son animal de compagnie. Mais lorsqu'une comtesse lègue 52 millions d'euros à son chien, elle bat tous les records !




					www.closermag.fr
				



*

Pas con, le chien


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2022)

Il remporte deux fois 10 Millions de dollars en 3 ans


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2022)

Pour changer un peu de sujet 

Un Belge construit un faux radar devant chez lui pour faire ralentir les automobilistes


----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

Yvan Colonna entre la vie et la mort après avoir été agressé par un détenu
					

Le suspect est un codétenu, ancien djihadiste en Afghanistan, de nationalité française. Yvan Colonna purge à la prison d’Arles une peine d’emprisonnement à perpétuité pour l’assassinat du préfet Claude Erignac, en 1998.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Gwen (2 Mars 2022)

La, ce n’est pas l’actu qui est amusante mais l’erreur du journalist :
Un automobiliste a *refusé de se soustraire* à un contrôle routier à Verson









						Il refuse un contrôle routier, abandonne sa voiture et s'enfuit à pied près de Caen
					

Un automobiliste a refusé de se soustraire à un contrôle routier à Verson, près de Caen, mardi 1er mars. Il a été interpellé après avoir abandonné sa voiture dans la commune.




					actu.fr


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

Oui il aurait du s'additionner à un contrôle routier !


----------



## patlek (3 Mars 2022)

Fable de la fontaine:

Le serpent, les souris et la grenouille.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2022)

Après une bataille juridique de 22 ans, Marian Van Overwaele, une femme d'affaires déclarée en faillite et son frère ont été expulsés en janvier de leur château en Écosse pour une facture impayée de... 277 euros.


----------



## boninmi (3 Mars 2022)

Un musée ardéchois reçoit un mystérieux don de dessins et affiches de la Résistance
					

Un maquisard à l'affût devant sa mitrailleuse, une caricature d'Hitler vociférant, des appels au soulèvement contre la "liberté blessée": un musée ardéchois vient de recevoir d'un donateur anonyme une remarquable série de dessins et affiches du peintre-résistant Petit-Lorraine.




					actu.orange.fr
				




J'ai chez moi un dessin de Petit Lorraine, décédé à Aubenas en 2006. Alzheimer sur sa fin.


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2022)

il se tue en conditionnant de l'héroïne. dès fois le Karma...


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Après une bataille juridique de 22 ans, Marian Van Overwaele, une femme d'affaires déclarée en faillite et son frère ont été expulsés en janvier de leur château en Écosse pour une facture impayée de... 277 euros.


titre putaclic, la facture est de 36.000€


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2022)

Dur dur d'être le sosie de Poutine en ce moment


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

> Selon Vanity Fair, ce "faux Poutine" aurait pris contact avec l’ambassade de Russie en Pologne pour tenter d’organiser une médiation et faire entendre raison à son jumeau. Sans surprise, sa demande n’a pas abouti.


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2022)

L'incroyable sauvetage d'un chien coincé sur une rivière gelée


----------



## Jura39 (3 Mars 2022)

Enfin  









						Emmanuel Macron officialise sa candidature, Sandrine Rousseau exclue de la campagne de Yannick Jadot : revivez la journée de campagne du 3 mars
					

Mobilisé par la guerre en Ukraine, le chef de l’Etat aura attendu le dernier moment pour confirmer qu’il brigue un second mandat, le dernier délai pour formaliser une candidature étant fixé à vendredi, 18 heures.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Romuald (3 Mars 2022)

Ah ben ça pour une surprise ! heureusement que le fil existe sinon je serai passé à côté


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> je serai passé à côté


D’une actu qui n’a rien à faire ici… Hein ! A-t’on-rit ou pleuré du _couple_ qui avait mis en pause leur campagne respective le temps de rassembler leurs parrainages non sans gueuler contre le système qui les a aujourd’hui propulsé dans l’échéance électorale à venir ? Ou de celle qui avant d’abandonner la course à l’Élysée, ne pouvait entre autres inconséquences prendre position pour ou contre le passeport vaccinal ? Ou de n’importe quel autre candidat ?
Non ! On laisse pisser ces histoires pour les grands et on se concentre sur le reste de l’actu… :modo:


----------



## touba (4 Mars 2022)

Déjà ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)

Un garagiste copie la plaque d’un gendarme afin d’être flashé avec


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)

Le plus haut restaurant culmine à 556 mètres au dessus  du sol


----------



## loustic (4 Mars 2022)

Ce restaurant est probablement fréquenté par les malheureux qui ont une descente d'estomac !


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Ce restaurant est probablement fréquenté par les malheureux qui ont une descente d'estomac !


Ou une montée d'hormones


----------



## loustic (5 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le plus haut restaurant culmine à 556 mètres au dessus  du sol


Quelqu'un a une idée de la consommation totale d'énergie qu'entraîne la consommation d'un repas dans ce resto ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Quelqu'un a une idée de la consommation totale d'énergie qu'entraîne la consommation d'un repas dans ce resto ?


Quand j’achète un ananas victoria venant d’un territoire ultramarin pour 3,99 euros, je me demande toujours combien peut être rémunéré le producteur !


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand j’achète un ananas victoria venant d’un territoire ultramarin pour 3,99 euros, je me demande toujours combien peut être rémunéré le producteur !


J'ai l'impression que cette réflexion peut s'appliquer à tout ce que l'on achète ou presque.
Ils n'ont peut-être pas tort ceux qui nous disent qu'il faut changer notre manière de consommation.
Du local pour éviter les transports qui nous flinguent la santé et pour éviter la tapée d'intermédiaires qui se gavent au détriment du producteur.
Ceux qui te vendent le produit te disent que s'ils peuvent le proposer moins cher à l'achat c'est parce qu'ils achètent en plus grosse quantité au producteur. Alors, oui, le producteur gagne plus parce qu'il vend plus, sur le papier. Dans les faits, il travaille plus aussi donc il gagne moins.
Moi je pourrais me permettre (toutes proportions gardées) de payer un produit plus cher dans le fol espoir que le producteur soit rémunéré convenablement. Mais quid de tous les autres qui ne peuvent pas se permettre ?
Alors ils n'ont qu'à se passer d'ananas, certes.
[je me demande dans quelles limites cette dernière phrase n'est pas tout simplement de la merde]


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Du local pour éviter les transports qui nous flinguent la santé et pour éviter la tapée d'intermédiaires qui se gavent au détriment du producteur.


Que l’ananas victoria pousse dans mon jardin ou celui d’un réunionnais, cela reste si non local tout au moins national – la distance mise à part. Ma réponse à la consommation totale d’énergie pour un repas dans le resto le plus haut éludait le gaspi d’énergie au profit du revenu tiré par un producteur.
Imaginons qu’au menu du resto en question, l’ananas soit servi en sorbet. Dessert préparé avec un râpé de gingembre, un tour de poivre timur, une crème fraîche de Normandie, un sucre de canne et un zeste de citron vert – ça donne faim rien que de l’écrire mais bon – vas-tu préféré prendre un café pour ne pas alourdir la facture énergétique ?
Moi non ! Je choisis le dessert et le café de Colombie, du Pérou ou du Kenya, je m’en fous, tant qu’il est bon.
La sobriété énergétique ok… mais qu’elle ruisselle depuis le point productif le plus haut. ^^


----------



## patlek (5 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> La sobriété énergétique ok… mais qu’elle ruisselle depuis le point productif le plus haut. ^^



Et le bilan carbone du post là???


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Et le bilan carbone du post là???


Ha ha ! Sur ma facture téléphonique ça se compte en grammes de CO2 par mois…


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> ... vas-tu préféré prendre un café pour ne pas alourdir la facture énergétique ?


Oui, mais par goût.
Alourdir ou pas la facture énergétique n'est pas dans mes préoccupations premières (si j'ai tort, tant pis).
En première instance il m'importe que tout travail mérite salaire à hauteur du travail fourni.
Mais j'ai beau jeu de penser ça. Après tout, je participe à cette consommation. Souvent sans sourciller.


patlek a dit:


> Et le bilan carbone du post là???


Tout semble indiqué que nous devions nous sentir coupables de chacun de nos actes.
Ben oui, on écrit une bafouille et c'est le bilan carbone qui prend sur le râble (avec une dédicace spéciale à ceux qui dénoncent tout ça à grand coup de blog, touit et autres mails).
Nous avons un impact, quoi que l'on fasse.


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2022)

Vivre à un impact. Comme on ne va pas se suicider pour sauver les autres autant continuer à consomer tout en faisant attention.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tout semble indiqué que nous devions nous sentir coupables de chacun de nos actes.


C'est assez exactement le fondement de l'idéologie woke !



aCLR a dit:


> Que l’ananas victoria pousse dans mon jardin ou celui d’un réunionnais, cela reste si non local tout au moins national – la distance mise à part.


Une suggestion : tant qu'à faire voler un navion, va donc le déguster sur place, y'a pas photo ! 

De plus, tu pourras en ramener quelques uns dans ton bagage, c'est tout bénéf ! Bonne conscience gratuite en prime !

Elle est pas belle, la vie ?


----------



## touba (5 Mars 2022)

La masturbation intellectuelle consomme peu d'énergie. Heureusement !


----------



## boninmi (5 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> La masturbation intellectuelle consomme peu d'énergie. Heureusement !


L'autre a l'avantage de l'émission.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> La masturbation intellectuelle consomme peu d'énergie. Heureusement !


À l'exception des peine à jouir !


----------



## aCLR (5 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tout semble indiqué que nous devions nous sentir coupables de chacun de nos actes.
> 
> 
> TimeCapsule a dit:
> ...


Quand j’ai lu cette remarque de lamainfroide, ce n’est pas le wokisme qui m’est venu à l’esprit. C’était plutôt ce temps béni où nous allions faire absoudre nos sentiments coupables à confesse. Rares sont les croyants aujourd’hui. Et pourtant voilà un moyen multi séculaire de retrouver une certaine insouciance en nos actes. 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une suggestion : tant qu'à faire voler un navion, va donc le déguster sur place, y'a pas photo !


Heu… Sans façon. Mais je suis tout prêt à le payer plus cher si la différence va à l’agriculteur !


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2022)

Cette carte Pikachu s'est vendue  820.000 €


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cette carte Pikachu s'est vendue  820.000 €
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 256259


Pfff...
Quand je pense que je dois avoir pas loin de 200 cartes et que l'ensemble ne doit pas coûter plus de 25 balles.
De la merde plein les tiroirs.
Mes enfants n'ont pas fini de remplir des bennes quand ils videront la maison.
Je ne laisserai derrière moi qu'un paquet d'ordures.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne laisserai derrière moi qu'un paquet d'ordures.


Fais bien attention que les éboueurs ne soient pas en grève ce jour là...


----------



## touba (6 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne laisserai derrière moi qu'un paquet d'ordures.


Ce n'est pas une façon de parler de ses enfants. Je m'insurge contre ce type de déclaration et saisis les affaires familiales sur le champ.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une façon de parler de ses enfants. Je m'insurge contre ce type de déclaration et saisis les affaires familiales sur le champ.


C'est pas souvent, mais suis d'accord !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

Monsieur Jura39 est demandé à l'accueil : La «Tribune de Genève» donne la parole aux transfrontaliers


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

Moscou adopte une liste de pays «hostiles» qui seront remboursés en roubles                                                                            Les pays de l'Union européenne, l'Australie, le Royaume-Uni, le Canada, Monaco, la Corée du Sud, les États-Unis, la Suisse et le Japon sont concernés. La monnaie a perdu 45% de sa valeur depuis janvier : Jura39 va être payé en roubles !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Mars 2022)

c'est en croquettes qu'il devrait être payé ... au moins il nourrirait ses matous squatteurs !!!!!


----------



## patlek (7 Mars 2022)

Des news du monde félin...









						Guerre en Ukraine : les chats russes bannis des compétitions internationales
					

Une semaine après le début de la guerre en Ukraine, les sanctions envers la Russie continuent de tomber. Après les athlètes russes, ce sont désormais les chats qui sont sanctionnés. La Fédération internationale féline a ainsi pris la décision de bannir tous les chats russes de ses compétitions...




					www.cnews.fr


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Monsieur Jura39 est demandé à l'accueil : La «Tribune de Genève» donne la parole aux transfrontaliers


Je ne suis pas " Frontalier " mais j'ai la double nationalité


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas " Frontalier " mais j'ai la double nationalité


Mais... tu bouffes à tous les râteliers ! 

Déçu, je suis !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mais... tu bouffes à tous les râteliers !
> 
> Déçu, je suis !


Bah non ,
Je profite de mon salaire miséreux Suisse et de ma vie en France


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bah non ,
> Je profite de mon salaire miséreux Suisse et de ma vie en France


En plus, radin ! 

T'aurais pu fournir une giga boîte de Kleenex© pour sécher mes torrents de larmes provoqués par ta situation désespérée !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En plus, radin !
> 
> T'aurais pu fournir une giga boîte de Kleenex© pour sécher mes torrents de larmes provoqués par ta situation désespérée !


Radin ??
Avec ce que je donne au impôt !!! 
Je peux déduire ta boite de Kleenex ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Radin ??
> Avec ce que je donne au impôt !!!
> Je peux déduire ta boite de Kleenex ?


"donne" ?
Ils te connaissent : prélèvement à la source !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

Le futur avion de combat européen en panne ?


----------



## patlek (8 Mars 2022)

Ruée sur les pasttilles d'iode...









						Ruée vers l’iode dans les pharmacies mais « ça ne sert à rien »
					

Avec le conflit en Ukraine, de plus en plus de patients demandent des comprimés contenant de l'iode. Alors que le médicament est réglementé et seulement accessible dans certaines zones




					www.20minutes.fr
				





Moi, je fais des stocks de bourriches d'huitres, pleins mon garage, pleins dans le grenier...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> En plus, radin !


Non ! roublard ... ...


----------



## Berthold (8 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ruée sur les pasttilles d'iode...



  De la farine, des pâtes, de l'iode…


Ceci étant, vivant à environ 40 km d'une centrale, cette option m'a toujours fait rire (un peu jaune) :


> les comprimés sont seulement accessibles aux personnes qui vivent dans un rayon de 20 km autour d’un réacteur nucléaire


C'est sûr que le jour où ça pète, je me sentirai bien rassuré d'être à plus de 20 km…


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> De la farine, des pâtes, de l'iode…
> 
> 
> Ceci étant, vivant à environ 40 km d'une centrale, cette option m'a toujours fait rire (un peu jaune) :
> ...


Le jour où une bombe atomique explose dans un rayon de 20 km, les pastilles d'iode perdent leur efficacité.


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2022)

Est-ce amusant ? Seulement si vous n'êtes pas client de Spotify  








						Spotify victime d'une panne géante en France et dans toute l'Europe
					

Le site de streaming musical a planté ce mardi 8 mars 2022, en début de soirée pendant plus d'une heure. D'autres applications ont également été touchées.




					actu.fr


----------



## touba (8 Mars 2022)

Spotify a très bien fonctionné aujourd'hui... au Sénégal.


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Mars 2022)

On a retrouvé l'Endurance de Shackleton


----------



## Romuald (9 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On a retrouvé l'Endurance de Shackleton


plus de 100 ans sous l'eau, ça conserve bien le froid !


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On a retrouvé l'Endurance de Shackleton


Pour les incultes de mon acabit, le même dans la langue de Molière : Découverte de l'épave de l'Endurance d'Ernest Shackleton au large de l'Antarctique


----------



## Lio70 (9 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Le jour où une bombe atomique explose dans un rayon de 20 km, les pastilles d'iode perdent leur efficacité.


Il parait que cela dépend d'où on les met.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il parait que cela dépend d'où on les met.


Ce n'est pas un suppositoire !


----------



## patlek (9 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un suppositoire !




Heureusement!!!... (Parce que avec mes huitres....)


----------



## Powerdom (9 Mars 2022)

En Belgique, quand tu habites sur un rond point.


----------



## boninmi (9 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> En Belgique, quand tu habites sur un rond point.


@thebiglebowsky tu es démasqué !


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2022)

États-Unis : les utilisateurs de Tinder pourront vérifier le casier judiciaire de leurs «matchs»


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> En Belgique, quand tu habites sur un rond point.


Les urbanistes sont nos amis…


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Est-ce amusant ? Seulement si vous n'êtes pas client de Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un vieux con dans mon genre n'en a rien à foutre que Spotify tombe en panne.
Parce qu'un vieux con dans mon genre achète encore des cd qu'il numérise, après quoi il met ça sur son ipod ou sur son téléphone.
Spotify pourrait même rendre l'âme (à qui elle appartient) qu'un vieux con dans mon genre serait encore capable d'écouter de la musique n'importe où.
Na !


----------



## Gwen (11 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Spotify pourrait même rendre l'âme (à qui elle appartient) qu'un vieux con dans mon genre serait encore capable d'écouter de la musique n'importe où.


Tes CD n'ont aucun intérêt si ta platine laser n'a plus d'électricité ou le laser est mort.

Moi, avec mes vinyles, je peut continuer a les écouter avec une simple aiguille et un cone de papier, façon Mac Guyver.


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Un vieux con dans mon genre n'en a rien à foutre que Spotify tombe en panne.


Et surtout, un vieux con comme toi – ou moi – sait que les artistes gagnent bien mieux leur pain avec la vente de supports physiques qu’avec les écoutes dématérialisées.
J’ai d’ailleurs lu que le format d’un single tendait vers une durée de deux minutes à cause du zapping permanent des utilisateurs des plateformes musicales. Si ça n’est pas merveilleux le progrès !


----------



## Toum'aï (12 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, avec mes vinyles, je peut continuer a les écouter avec une simple aiguille et un cone de papier, façon Mac Guyver.


Incroyable, je faisais ça j'avais 10 ans... 
Le nombre de vinyles que j'ai ravagé.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Tes CD n'ont aucun intérêt si ta platine laser n'a plus d'électricité ou le laser est mort.
> 
> Moi, avec mes vinyles, je peut continuer a les écouter avec une simple aiguille et un cone de papier, façon Mac Guyver.


Je veux ce truc.
M'enfin, j'ai encore ma platine disque. Même que, par peur de manquer, j'ai acheté 4 saphirs de secours.


aCLR a dit:


> Et surtout, un vieux con comme toi – ou moi – sait que les artistes gagnent bien mieux leur pain avec la vente de supports physiques qu’avec les écoutes dématérialisées.


Encore un truc de vieux con : vouloir que l'artiste gagne sa vie.


aCLR a dit:


> J’ai d’ailleurs lu que le format d’un single tendait vers une durée de deux minutes à cause du zapping permanent des utilisateurs des plateformes musicales. Si ça n’est pas merveilleux le progrès !


C'est la mort de la musique progressive (certainement que j'utilise le mauvais qualificatif).
Deux minutes... Comment tu veux installer une ambiance ?
Deux minutes... Musique kleenex.
Société du buzz de merde.
D'autant qu'ils ne sont pas légion les artistes capables d'être percutants dans un temps aussi court, capables de te chambouler dès les premières secondes.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est la mort de la musique progressive (certainement que j'utilise le mauvais qualificatif).
> Deux minutes... Comment tu veux installer une ambiance ?
> Deux minutes... Musique kleenex.
> Société du buzz de merde.
> D'autant qu'ils ne sont pas légion les artistes capables d'être percutants dans un temps aussi court, capables de te chambouler dès les premières secondes.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


>


Exemple parfait.
1'31"
Les VRP ne réussissent qu'un seul exploit : créer de la frustration.
[Et n'allez pas vous imaginez que j'émets un jugement de valeur négatif sur les VRP]


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

Vous me ferez bien un petit test sur les belgicismes ?!

Perso, j’ai encore du boulot avant de me fondre dans la foule bruxelloise !?


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mars 2022)

Pas mieux (enfin, c'est à dire, franchement plus mauvais).


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


>


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous me ferez bien un petit test sur les belgicismes ?!







 ... Tidju ! ...  
Certaines expressions sont typiquement bruxelloises ... Quant à moi, je suis plus du côté chti ! ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2022)

Sont rigolos : Turquie: une bataille de neige dégénère, 7 blessés par balles


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2022)

Tout au feeling, je n'en connaissais qu'une.


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2022)

Moi j'habite à 1000 km de la Belgique, j'ai une excuse.​


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 256709
> 
> 
> ... Tidju ! ...
> Certaines expressions sont typiquement bruxelloises ... Quant à moi, je suis plus du côté chti ! ​


Eh bah dîtes donc ! Si même notre transfuge préféré s’est mis dedans ! Où va-t-on ?


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Eh bah dîtes donc ! Si même notre transfuge préféré s’est mis dedans ! Où va-t-on ?


Étonnant, non ?
Bon, il ne se démonte pas non plus, il a des arguments.
En même temps, est-ce que nous connaissons toutes les expressions française ?


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 256709
> 
> 
> ... Tidju ! ...
> Certaines expressions sont typiquement bruxelloises ... Quant à moi, je suis plus du côté chti ! ​


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> En même temps, est-ce que nous connaissons toutes les expressions française ?


Pas les ch’ti en ce qui me concerne !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas les ch’ti en ce qui me concerne !


S'il y en a une à retenir c'est celle-ci :
Quand le ciel est bien sombre et qu'un orage arrive, on dit : "i va tchère d'zours" ... littéralement, il va tomber des ours !!!! ... J'adore !  ...


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> S'il y en a une à retenir c'est celle-ci :
> Quand le ciel est bien sombre et qu'un orage arrive, on dit : "i va tchère d'zours" ... littéralement, il va tomber des ours !!!! ... J'adore !  ...


Je confirme, ma mâchoire n'est pas physiologiquement formée pour prononcer cette expression.
Semblerait que le Ch'ti soit le seul langage capable de me faire fermer ma gueule.
Respect.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais je suis *restée* clairement à gauche !...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est ton coming out ?

C'est donc une grande année : nous avons également la confirmation que not'chef est de gauche (j'avais comme un doute) !

Quant à vanter l'extrême-gauche écologiste grâce à laquelle l'Allemagne nous empuantit et qui réjouissent à coup sur ceux qui doivent réduire la température et financer les surcoûts des carburants, il faut oser !

Rien de tel qu'un homme de gauche pour en parler intelligemment : "_L'homme de gauche est un albatros que ses zèles trop grans empêchent de marcher_" E. Naulleau

Mignon, non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "_L'homme de gauche est un albatros que ses zèles trop grans empêchent de marcher_" E. Naulleau


Moi, j'aime bien les albatros ... Pourquoi marcher quand on est un maître dans les airs et un ami du poète !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est ton coming out ?



Politiquement, oui, si tu veux, encore que j'en avais déjà parlé plusieurs fois sur MacG, et pas seulement dans le cadre du Comptoir. 

Mon "vrai" coming out concernerait un aspect de ma santé, mais ce n'est pas encore d'actualité. 




TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est donc une grande année : nous avons également la confirmation que not'chef est de gauche (j'avais comme un doute) !
> 
> (...)



Je te reconnais bien là... 
Tu balances en public une info ou une rumeur (fondée ou pas, peu importe) qui t'a évidemment été confiée en privé... 
La grande classe... 


Je plains les gens qui se confient à toi en privé... 

Ne confiez plus rien à TC ; balancez directement tout en public. 
Le résultat sera le même, et ça ira (encore) plus vite.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mars 2022)

C'est qui le chef ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, j'aime bien les albatros ... Pourquoi marcher quand on est un maître dans les airs et un ami du poète !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est qui le chef ?



Moi.... 


J'espérais que TC garderait le secret, mais hélas non...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est qui le chef ?


Bah le chef !


----------



## peyret (13 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est qui le chef ?


Si c'est à celui qui est le plus ancien sur macg, 22 octobre 2001 qui dit moins ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Si c'est à celui qui est le plus ancien sur macg, 22 octobre 2001 qui dit moins ?


Perdu !


----------



## peyret (13 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Perdu !








	

		
			
		

		
	
.... gagné gné


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 256759
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non…
Le chef n’a que faire de l’ancienneté de ses membres !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah le chef !




Tu veux dire *Le Grand Chef* ?  

On apprend plein de trucs, ici, finalement...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Si c'est à celui qui est le plus ancien sur macg, 22 octobre 2001 qui dit moins ?


22 mai 2001 ... ...   ...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu veux dire *Le Grand Chef* ?
> 
> On apprend plein de trucs, ici, finalement...


Çuilà ne compte pas !


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Çuilà ne compte pas !


C'est bien vrai : "quoiqu'il en coûte"


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est bien vrai : "quoiqu'il en coûte"


Gna gna gna ! Boninmi t’a posé une question !


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Çuilà ne compte pas !


Et çuila ?


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 22 mai 2001 ... ...   ...




Tu es donc notre chef ?...
Avoir pour chef un grand gourou me convient ! 
Ou un Papy Croquettes qui se prépare à partir en Ukraine avec un déambulateur couleur camouflage, ça me convient aussi !... 

Il me semblait avoir compris depuis de longues années que tu étais de gauche, mais si notre meilleur espion le confirme, alors c'est désormais officiel ! 


Chef, à tes ordres, chef !


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et çuila ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 256761​


Oui ! Mais TC ne pensait sûrement pas à lui, hi hi hi. 


En attendant, histoire de changer d’horizon  un nouveau stylo bic 4 couleurs version spéciale Le Havre va sortir !


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Chef, à tes ordres, chef !


Perdu !


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui ! Mais TC ne pensait sûrement pas à lui, hi hi hi.
> 
> 
> En attendant, histoire de changer d’horizon  un nouveau stylo bic 4 couleurs version spéciale Le Havre va sortir !



J'en veux un ! 

Je veux dire un Bic le Havre, bien entendu ! 

( Et pour le nouvel horizon, je suis preneur aussi, par ailleurs ... )


----------



## Romuald (13 Mars 2022)

Pendant ce temps la…


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pendant ce temps la…




Du coup, pour ma prochaine petite escapade, j'hésite entre ces deux terres ancestrales que sont pour moi la Normandie et la Bretagne...
La Normandie pour en ramener un Bic quatre couleurs du Havre...
Ou alors la Bretagne, pour espérer y voir la championne du tricot...

Vraiment, j'hésite...


----------



## Romuald (14 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Du coup, pour ma prochaine petite escapade, j'hésite entre ces deux terres ancestrales que sont pour moi la Normandie et la Bretagne...


Tu commences par la Normandie pour y acheter le Bic®, et tu finis par la Bretagne pour obtenir un autographe de la championne.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2022)

Les Rolling Stones de retour sur scène à Paris et Lyon en juillet 2022


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les Rolling Stones de retour sur scène à Paris et Lyon en juillet 2022


Et le 11 juillet à Bruxelles aussi !!!


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2022)

Ou ce qu'il en reste...


----------



## Powerdom (15 Mars 2022)

La cigogne tombe dans la cheminée


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2022)

Punaise, ce n'est pas à moi que ça arriverait ce genre de chose, je ne vais pas assez au cinema  








						Seine-et-Marne. Au cinéma, elles exhibent leur seins devant une famille musulmane
					

Deux jeunes femmes russes, visiblement éméchées, ont exhibé leurs seins devant une famille musulmane, au cinéma de Dammarie-lès-Lys.




					actu.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Punaise, ce n'est pas à moi que ça arriverait ce genre de chose, je ne vais pas assez au cinema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi, en revanche, c'est le genre de truc qui pourrait m'arriver.
Au cinéma, je suis ce type qui se plaint aux autres parce qu'ils font du bruit, parlent, et bouffent (époque bénie de l'interdiction des pop-corn, à cause du covid, tout ça), sont trop grands, gardent leur chapeau.
Dans les faits, j'ai eu plus souvent des réponses agressives que des exhibitions d'intimité.
Notons au passage que les évènements actuels semblent prouver qu'un russe contrarié sort plus facilement sa kalash que ses seins.
Autrement dit, ils ont eu du bol dans ce cinoche.


----------



## patlek (17 Mars 2022)

Il y a "guerre" et il y a "guerre"....









						Alexandra (Koh Lanta 2022) VS Benjamin : cette attitude non montrée à l'écran qui a déclenché la guerre
					

Benjamin a été éliminé de Koh Lanta 2022 (Koh Lanta, le Totem Maudit) sur TF1 par tirage au sort (coucou la boule...




					fr.yahoo.com
				




Bon.. je lis un peu....

"Alexandra trouve Benjamin _"pas honnête"_. Pourquoi ? _"Au lieu de dire 'Les gars, je suis en danger, je vais chercher un collier', il nous faisait croire qu'il allait chercher des cocos alors qu'il était les pieds dans l'eau en train de chercher un collier dans les rochers pendant que nous on se cassait le dos à faire des matelas et une cabane""_


oooouuuuuuuuuaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

Je baille....

Il s' en passe des trucs, dans le monde...


----------



## patlek (18 Mars 2022)

Houlala!!!


Zécruvoir un ro minet!

















						TÉMOIGNAGE. “Mon chat est l'un des plus gros du monde. On le prend pour un chien”
					

Acheté chaton, voilà deux ans, ce chat russe nommé Kefir est maintenant un gentil géant mesurant près de 1,10 m et pesant plus de 12 kg. Et il...




					www.closermag.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Houlala!!!
> 
> 
> Zécruvoir un ro minet!
> ...




C'est un chat russe. Et l'article dit qu'il est très intelligent et très affectueux. 
S'il est sur le point de devenir le plus grand chat du monde, je pense qu'il faudrait en faire une mascotte pour la paix. 

Bon, j'ai bien le droit de rêver un peu...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Mars 2022)

Et ça c'est un char russe géant...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Houlala!!!
> 
> 
> Zécruvoir un ro minet!
> ...


Moi c'est surtout la dame qui me plait dans cette histoire (sauf que sur cette photo là, on voit surtout son tigre nain).


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et ça c'est un char russe géant...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 257013​


Je préfèrerais avoir à nourrir le chat que d'avoir à garer le char (et, au prix actuel de l'essence, va t'en faire un plein).


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je préfèrerais avoir à nourrir le chat que d'avoir à garer le char (et, au prix actuel de l'essence, va t'en faire un plein).




Boooaffff!!!!.....










						Hausse du prix de l'essence : cette mère a trouvé une solution insolite
					

Pour faire face à la hausse du prix de l'essence, cette maman de Savannah, aux États-Unis, utilise désormais le char miniature de son fils pour aller faire ses courses.




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## patlek (19 Mars 2022)

Bon, a part ça...

Quand c' est pas la mère qui conduit le char, c' est son fils (normal, c' est son jouet)

Alors, il pique les poupées à sa petite soeur, il les étale dans la cour, et il roule dessus avec le char!!
IL joue à écraser les nazis ukrainiens...

Si je croise le père noel, il va en prendre une a l"' aller, et une au retour!! Une bonne paure.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Mars 2022)

@patlek ... Au lieu de faire le zouave avec ton chat russe, donne nous des nouvelles de minou1 et minou2 !!!


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> ...il pique les poupées à sa petite soeur, il les étale dans la cour, et il roule dessus avec le char!!
> IL joue à écraser les nazis ukrainiens...


Ce naze, y fait n'importe quoi.

[ouais, je sais, j'ai vraiment pas la forme - jetez-moi des pierres]


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2022)

Ça n'a rien à voir avec l'actualité, mais pour réagir à vos échanges chat russe.
Ainsi, cet après-midi, j'ai observé mon chat qui venait de "choper" une mésange; il s'en est amusé de longues minutes, le pauvre oiseau ne pouvant d'abord plus s'envoler, puis anéanti-achevé, le jouet du chat était cassé. Je me permets donc un petit parallèle "mutandis mutandi" (expression très en vogue à l'époque du structuralisme), le Poupout me donne la même impression, il s'amuse avec sa proie, ou Minnie petite souris sors de ton trou (H. Salvador), viens négocier etc, et quand il se sera bien amusé avec tous ces cadavres ukrainiens, l'oiseau sera mort et lui repu...


----------



## Romuald (19 Mars 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> mutandis mutandi


Structuralisme ou pas, l'expression c'est 'Mutatis mutandi'


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2022)

... Mutatis mutandis !
Quelle vieille actualité !


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Mars 2022)




----------



## touba (20 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> 22 mai 2001 ... ...  ...


10 Avril 2001.
Mais vu mon pedigree je te laisse la main...



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les Rolling Stones de retour sur scène à Paris et Lyon en juillet 2022


Je les ai vu en 1995 à Montpellier, nul. Il y avait un batteur backstage, Charlie Watts en pouvait plus après 3 titres...
C'était un concert énorme, 70.000 personnes dans un pré... Un brouhaha musical inaudible.


----------



## boninmi (20 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> 10 Avril 2001.
> Mais vu mon pedigree je te laisse la main...
> 
> 
> ...


Bon retour parmi nous.


----------



## Powerdom (21 Mars 2022)

Il construit une station de ski dans son jardin.


----------



## touba (21 Mars 2022)

Avec le réchauffement climatique sa station de ski n'a aucun avenir. Quelle idée !


----------



## aCLR (21 Mars 2022)

Même si tout invite à croire au réchauffement, il vaut mieux parler de dérèglement climatique – car nous ne sommes pas à l’abri d’un refroidissement brutal et persistant suite à l’élévation de la température.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Avec le réchauffement climatique sa station de ski n'a aucun avenir. Quelle idée !




Sans neige, tu ne crois pas qu'il peut y avoir des solutions de substitution ?...
Genre rollers, skate boards, ou VTT?...

Je dis ça comme ça, je n'y connais rien. 


Puis comme il prépare un Bac pro en maintenance industrielle, ce qu'il fait avec sa station lui servira un jour ou l'autre, puisqu'il assure lui-même la maintenance de sa station.


----------



## ScapO (21 Mars 2022)

Slt,
et il semble se faire plaisir à construire et entretenir sa station  , c'est peut-être ça le plus important...


----------



## touba (21 Mars 2022)

Les employés de son restaurant d'altitude seront bientôt au chômage, laissant des familles entières sans le sou...
Vous manquez de seconde degré.


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Les employés de son restaurant d'altitude seront bientôt au chômage, laissant des familles entières sans le sou...
> Vous manquez de seconde degré.




Sa station de ski géante se transformera en parc d'attraction à thème (ou même pas), et il se fera quand même des couilles en or.  




Bloc de spoiler



Premier degré intégral, évidemment.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2022)

Il n'y a pas d'âge pour faire chier les autres.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2022)

Les femmes et l'islam. fermetures des écoles pour filles en afghanistan


----------



## Romuald (23 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Les femmes et l'islam


Non. les femmes et les talibans, nuance.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Mars 2022)

A Lorient roulez bourré la piste cyclable est déjà en zigzag


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> A Lorient roulez bourré la piste cyclable est déjà en zigzag


J'aime bien l'argument du maire "ce n'est pas terminé", alors qu'à l'évidence les enrobés de couleurs différentes le sont, la ligne blanche pourrait éventuellement être repeinte et rectiligne, mais ce serait encore plus déstabilisant. En tout cas je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de vraiment gênant si tout ça reste en zig-zag, c'est plus sympa et moins monotone, les enfants vont se régaler, je les sais inventifs !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2022)

Purée ! Je croyais que la zoophilie n'existait pas ...  
Et je découvre par le biais d'un article de presse que certains pervers niquent des souris ...  ... 

C'est ignoble !!!!!​


----------



## patlek (24 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> je découvre par le biais d'un article de presse que certains pervers niquent des souris ...  ...



C' est efficace à 99 %....

Et pour 1% il y a un béééébéééééé....







!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2022)

Allez les gars !!!! On pète tous de joie ce matin ...  

prout - prout !!! ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2022)

Dommage que le ridicule ne tue pas ... ...







Je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou pleurer ! ​


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'il faut en rire ou pleurer !


Moi non plus.
En revanche, je pense qu'il serait temps que ce mec là arrête de faire tuer les habitants de son pays.
Non parce que, clairement, éliminer tous les coiffeurs Nord Coréens, c'était pas une riche idée.


----------



## patlek (26 Mars 2022)

C' est juste pour montrer que c' est lui qui a la plus grosse...

(Et s ça se trouve, c' est pour compenser...)


----------



## touba (26 Mars 2022)

Et je parie sur un sosie.


----------



## Berthold (26 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Et je parie sur un sosie.


La bonne question serait : lequel ?

Euh… très chouette, ton nouvel avatar, touba…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mars 2022)

Je me suis toujours demandé comment ces dictateurs, autocrates, assassins et affameurs peuvent encore supporter le poids de leur conscience et continuer à vivre comme si de rien n'était !  

Mais la question est : ont ils une conscience ???


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je me suis toujours demandé comment ces dictateurs, autocrates, assassins et affameurs peuvent encore supporter le poids de leur conscience et continuer à vivre comme si de rien n'était !
> 
> Mais la question est : ont ils une conscience ???


Sans vouloir verser dans la psychologie de comptoir (même si là nous sommes en terrasse), je pense que la question n'est même pas de savoir s'ils ont une conscience (au sens où tu l'entends).
Ils ont très certainement une réalité différente de la notre.
Une réalité nourrie des leurs obsessions et de la considération (ou manque de considération - comprends-moi) qu'ils ont pour les autres.
Comment veux-tu avoir pleine conscience du mal que tu peux faire quand tu n'es pas sur le même plan que tout le monde ?
Comment veux-tu que ça te pèse ?


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2022)

En France aux Césars on montre ses fesses, aux USA, aux Oscars, on se tape sur la gueule.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> En France aux Césars on montre ses fesses, aux USA, aux Oscars, on se tape sur la gueule.


Une vanne pas drôle et un geste pas classe.
Minable.


----------



## touba (28 Mars 2022)

C'est le Zidane du cinéma US, il a pourtant ri à la blague de Chris Rock...


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Non. les femmes et les talibans, nuance.



Pas seulement.









						L’imam de Saint-Chamond expulsé après des propos jugés discriminatoires ?
					

Suspendu en juillet 2021, l’imam comorien de la mosquée Attakwa à Saint-Chamond (Loire), Mmadi Ahamada, est convoqué ce mardi en vue de son expulsion de France avec sa famille




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Pas seulement.




En effet. Merci Patlek. Malheureusement, maintenant si tu tiens des propos contre l'islam ou ce qui s'y rapporte on te traite de facho. J'ai passé les 10 dernières années de ma vie pro dans un CADA. centre d'accueil pour demandeur d'asile. Les familles, en majorités musulmanes, qui font des demandes d'asile explosent souvent au bout de quelques mois. Les jeunes adolescentes mettent trois semaines pour s’habiller à l'Européenne.
J'ai vu un père Syrien frapper sa femme et sa fille, dans nos locaux pour ne pas être vétues "correctement".
Ils se sont séparés peu de temps après avec mise à l'abri des femmes.

Aucune démocratie ne sera possible dans les pays a tendance musulmane tant que 50% de la population masculine tiendra sous sa coupe l'autre moitié de la population.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Mars 2022)

L'acteur Bruce Willis souffre d'aphasie et met fin à sa carrière


----------



## touba (30 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Aucune démocratie ne sera possible dans les pays a tendance musulmane tant que 50% de la population masculine tiendra sous sa coupe l'autre moitié de la population.


Pourquoi faudrait il que ce soit absolument des démocraties ?
C'est quoi un pays à "tendance" musulmane ?
Et combien de pays démocratiques musulmans veux tu que je te cite ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Mars 2022)

Alors… Je suis bien d’accord avec toi. Il faut d’abord regarder quel courant de l’Islam est pratiqué majoritairement dans le pays visé pour se faire une idée de la définition accolée au terme démocratie pour ce pays – c’est compliqué.
Mais ce n’est pas le lieu pour ça. Powerdom semble ignorer les courants dominants de cette religion et dans quelle version du Coran, ces courants se reconnaissent. C’est d’ailleurs pour ça que je n’ai pas relevé son message.
Donc, je sais bien qu’au Sénégal l’Islam a de nombreux adeptes. Et que donc tu dois en croiser souvent – en plus d’entendre les appels du muezzin. Mais si tu pouvais laisser couler, on s’éviterait bien du tracas.
Choucran ^^


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors… Je suis bien d’accord avec toi. Il faut d’abord regarder quel courant de l’Islam est pratiqué majoritairement dans le pays visé pour se faire une idée de la définition accolée au terme démocratie pour ce pays – c’est compliqué.
> Mais ce n’est pas le lieu pour ça. Powerdom semble ignorer les courants dominants de cette religion et dans quelle version du Coran, ces courants se reconnaissent. C’est d’ailleurs pour ça que je n’ai pas relevé son message.
> Donc, je sais bien qu’au Sénégal l’Islam a de nombreux adeptes. Et que donc tu dois en croiser souvent – en plus d’entendre les appels du muezzin. Mais si tu pouvais laisser couler, on s’éviterait bien du tracas.
> Choucran ^^




Pour moi qui ai vécu en Tunisie dans mes jeunes années, de 1970 à 1974, ce que dit touba me parle.
Ton post aussi.


----------



## touba (31 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Donc, je sais bien qu’au Sénégal l’Islam a de nombreux adeptes.


94%


aCLR a dit:


> Mais si tu pouvais laisser couler, on s’éviterait bien du tracas.


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> 94%


Ouais bon ! C’est la religion officielle !


----------



## patlek (31 Mars 2022)

Sujet sensible, hein??!


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2022)

les chaussettes prédisent les résultats de la présidentielle.


----------



## Romuald (31 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> les chaussettes prédisent les résultats de la présidentielle.


Ca veut dire que ça pue ?


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Sujet sensible, hein??!



Non, les actus mumusantes n’ont pas vocation à traiter de ça. Il n’y avait déjà rien de drôle ou il n’y avait rien de pas drôle dans ta news sur cet imam venu des Comores, un ex-chapelet d’îles française qu’il allait retrouver avec femme et enfants, alors le reste… C’est bon pour les vrais comptoirs !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2022)




----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Avril 2022)

Zut !
Il va falloir que TheBig attende la prochaine livraison : Plus de 140 tarentules saisies à l'aéroport de Bogota


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Avril 2022)

Mais kessy se passe ? J'étais en train de donner un j'aime à Ze Big et son message a disparu.
Twilight Zone ?
Je suis égaré.


----------



## aCLR (1 Avril 2022)

Un vilain modérateur est passé par là !


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Un vilain modérateur est passé par là !


ah, ok.
J'ai eu un moment de flottement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais kessy se passe ? J'étais en train de donner un j'aime à Ze Big et son message a disparu.
> Twilight Zone ?
> Je suis égaré.


Merci quand même !!!!!  ...


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Avril 2022)

Je te rebalance le "j'aime", tu l'auras pas volé.


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2022)

À compter de lundi, MacG risque de ne plus être ouvert qu'un jour sur deux : Électricité: la situation se tend, le gestionnaire du réseau appelle à modérer la consommation


----------



## touba (2 Avril 2022)

Snn n pt ssr d'tlsr q ls cnsnns pr cnmsr l'lctrct ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Snn n pt ssr d'tlsr q ls cnsnns pr cnmsr l'lctrct ?


Sinon on peut essayer d'utiliser que les consonnes pour... 
Il parait que l'écriture israëlite n'utilise pas de voyelles 
Kommenkifont ?


----------



## loustic (2 Avril 2022)

io o eu eaye uiie ue e ooe ou eooie eeiie

N'utiliser que les voyelles occupe le lecteur


----------



## patlek (2 Avril 2022)

ou y fo kozé com sa, c économik!!

mdr!


----------



## touba (2 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sinon on peut essayer d'utiliser que les consonnes pour...


ékonomisé edf


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À compter de lundi, MacG risque de ne plus être ouvert qu'un jour sur deux : Électricité: la situation se tend, le gestionnaire du réseau appelle à modérer la consommation


Alors celle-là, elle est drôle !

Dans les années 70, on nous a vendu l’énergie nucléaire comme étant abordable et illimitée. Une promesse de consommation sans limite s’est emparée de tous les acteurs. Ils nous ont entassés dans des passoires thermiques chauffées avec des grilles-pain. Ils nous ont vendu des tas appareils tous plus énergivores les uns que les autres. Ils nous ont aussi poussé à nous reproduire à outrance – parce que ce sont les actifs qui paient les retraités – histoire d’augmenter le nombre de compteurs. 

Et aujourd’hui, qu’est-ce qu’ils nous disent ? On s’est groinfré de pognon sur vos factures pendants des décennies sans entretenir correctement nos machines à sous. Si bien qu’on doit maintenant faire l’entretien d’un bon paquet de centrales sans être sûr qu’elles passent les contrôles. Alors, s’il vous plaît, oubliez tout ce qu’on vous a promis. Arrêtez de consommer du courant ! Pensez à nous, le pauvre grand facturier d’énergie. Si vous continuez on va devoir acheter du courant à l’étranger beaucoup plus cher. Et ça va encore plomber nos comptes…

Eh bah ! Les gars… Fallait y penser avant d’être au pied du mur !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors celle-là, elle est drôle !
> 
> Dans les années 70, on nous a vendu l’énergie nucléaire comme étant abordable et illimitée. Une promesse de consommation sans limite s’est emparée de tous les acteurs. Ils nous ont entassés dans des passoires thermiques chauffées avec des grilles-pain. Ils nous ont vendu des tas appareils tous plus énergivores les uns que les autres. Ils nous ont aussi poussé à nous reproduire à outrance – parce que ce sont les actifs qui paient les retraités – histoire d’augmenter le nombre de compteurs.
> 
> ...



Tu n'as pas honte ?
On avait dit : "pas le bilan" !


----------



## aCLR (2 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu n'as pas honte ?
> On avait dit : "pas le bilan" !


Sur presque cinquante ans, ce n’est pas un bilan mais un constat qui dépasse bien des quinquennats et septennats !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Sur presque cinquante ans, ce n’est pas un bilan mais un constat qui dépasse bien des quinquennats et septennats !


Mais c'est bien la première fois qu'en 5 ans (un quinquennat) qu'on peut constater une telle volte-face en la matière !


----------



## touba (3 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> On s’est goinfré de pognon sur vos factures pendants des décennies sans entretenir correctement nos machines à sous


Si c'était le cas on aurait connu des dizaines de Tchernobyl.
L'entretien d'une centrale nucléaire ne se fait pas un dimanche à l'éléphant bleu... Et puis plus elle vieillit plus l'entretien se complique obligeant à aller de plus en plus proches des zones irradiées ce qu'on imagine aisément être complexe.

D'ici 2030 ce sont 100 milliards d'euros qui vont être nécessaires à l'entretien de nos 58 réacteurs et une grosse partie est déjà provisionnée. Ils se sont goinfrés, ouais, si tu veux.


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

Qu’es-ce tu t’en fout ?! T’es pas concerné… L’électricité de France ne court pas jusqu’à chez toi !? Toi, tu restes avec ton élec’ locale produite et entretenue sans externalisation et pis c’est tout ! Laisse-moi ironiser de la situation cocasse de mon producteur d’électricité !

Là, au mieux, tu nous joues les Claude Allègre récitant une plaquette de presse sans conviction !


----------



## touba (3 Avril 2022)

J'hésitais à te citer et à te répondre...
T'es antipathique à chacun de tes messages, une qualité précieuse pour un modérateur.

Te fatigues pas...


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Te fatigues pas...


Et ?! 

Tu m’vois ? Tu m’vois pas ?
Tu m’vois ? Tu m’vois pas ?
Tu m’vois bien sûr !


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et ?!
> 
> Tu m’vois ? Tu m’vois pas ?
> Tu m’vois ? Tu m’vois pas ?
> Tu m’vois bien sûr !


Ah ben, où qu'il est passé aCLR ?
Il est là ! Il est plus là !
Il est là ! Il est plus là !
Il est là !


----------



## boninmi (3 Avril 2022)

... et certains m'ont reproché d'être antinucléaire . On avait dit tout ça dès le début. Qui a écouté ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> ... et certains m'ont reproché d'être antinucléaire . On avait dit tout ça dès le début. Qui a écouté ?


Pour ce qui est des reproches, si c’est à moi que tu penses (#parano) je vais te redonner mon point de vue sur les antinucléaires. 

Autant cette position avait un sens dans les années 70. L’époque était au combat contre le grand projet de l’école des mines, alimenter les foyers français avec de l’énergie nucléaire. Des manifestation pacifistes aux actions coup de poing contre les chantiers en construction, le terme antinucléaire avait du sens.
Mais aujourd’hui, après 50 ans d’une électricité nucléaire, être anti n’a aucun sens, ou comme je le disais, ce n’est qu’une position de salon. Dans les dîners en société, il fait bon pour les activistes de la première heure de se remémorer la lutte. Mais à aucun moment nous ne pourrons nous débarrasser de cette énergie. Il faut vivre avec. D’où mon coup de gueule d’hier !

Car j’ai grandi au pied d’une centrale. Je me rappelle encore avoir visité le site depuis un Algeco rempli d’affiches et de prospectus vantant les bienfaits de l’énergie nucléaire. Je me souviens encore de cette affiche où  un avion de chasse s’écrasait sur la drôle de cheminée sans qu’elle ne subisse de dégâts – sous-entendu le béton Bouygues c’est du solide ! J’ai vu des villages pauvres comme Job devenir des stations balnéaires clinquantes. J’ai eu des voisins qui ont bossé sur ses chantiers et qui se vantaient de la rapidité avec laquelle une centrale était amortie et devenait rentable. Et j’ai eu des pastilles d’iode à la boîte à pharmacie.

Donc, l’info relayée par Ma Capsule, elle m’a bien fait rire. Je ne limiterais pas ma consommation d’électricité pour le motif évoqué. Et la propagande officielle lue dans les lignes d’un touba, je la connais ! Elle continue de nous faire croire que cette énergie est propre et sans danger. Soit l’exact inverse de ce qu’elle est vraiment. Et nos petits gars de l’EDF ont provisionné cet argent bien trop tard. Après s’en être mis plein les fouilles, ils sont maintenant au pied du mur.

Voilà mon boninmi


----------



## patlek (3 Avril 2022)

Pour les anti nucléaires... 

Moi, j' aimerais savoir qui est POUR! le moteur à pétrole.

Parce que , le pétrole (essence ou diésel), c' est quand meme une belle merde.
Entre l' extraction polluante, qui finance des états à l' idéologie douteuse, et ui fournit les finance pour la diffusion de l'idéologie de type fondamentliste, et qui ensuite est mise sur des super tankers qui pollue à tous kes niveaux, y compris sonores pour les mers
ensuite passent au raffinage, pour etre ensuite etre mis dans des camions citernes pour la distribution, pour ensuite etre brulé dans les moteur à pétrole... 
Est que quelqu'un est POUR! çà??

Maintenant, y a t'il personne ici à avoir un moteur à pétrole ?? (garé sur un trottoir, dans une cour, , ou dans un garage???


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> garé sur un trottoir


Alors ceux-là je les déteste ! Je suis contre l’occupation des espaces piétons par les enclumes ! J’attends avec impatience de verbaliser ces enfionés grâce à une application fournie par la police nationale – c’est l’avenir !


----------



## touba (3 Avril 2022)

Je n'ai pas de poster de Fessenheim dans ma chambre mais avons nous d'autres choix que le nucléaire ?
Je préfère une centrale bien construite, sécurisée, un circuit de traitement des déchets nucléaires efficace (à faire...) plutôt que des champs d'éoliennes inshore ou offshore.

Et si la fusion venait à être totalement maitrisée à l'échelle industrielle nous nous débarrasserions d'une grande partie du problème de déchets. (Et dire qu'en 1979 je participais à des manifestations anti nucléaire au bras de ma mère...)


----------



## boninmi (3 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais aujourd’hui, après 50 ans d’une électricité nucléaire, être anti n’a aucun sens, ou comme je le disais, ce n’est qu’une position de salon. Dans les dîners en société, il fait bon pour les activistes de la première heure de se remémorer la lutte. Mais à aucun moment nous ne pourrons nous débarrasser de cette énergie. Il faut vivre avec.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais je ne vais pas argumenter des heures. Parce qu'une connerie dure depuis des siècles, elle serait légitime ? L'humanité a vécu des millénaires sans énergie nucléaire, et il serait impossible de s'en passer ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de poster de Fessenheim dans ma chambre mais avons nous d'autres choix que le nucléaire ?
> Je préfère une centrale bien construite, sécurisée, un circuit de traitement des déchets nucléaires efficace (à faire...) plutôt que des champs d'éoliennes inshore ou offshore.
> 
> Et si la fusion venait à être totalement maitrisée à l'échelle industrielle nous nous débarrasserions d'une grande partie du problème de déchets. (Et dire qu'en 1979 je participais à des manifestations anti nucléaire au bras de ma mère...)


On est pas rendu : Les parlementaires dénoncent l’abandon par la France des..


----------



## boninmi (3 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> On est pas rendu : Les parlementaires dénoncent l’abandon par la France des..


Ils ont raison, pourquoi ne pas inventer encore pire que ce qui a déjà été fait ?


----------



## touba (3 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> L'humanité a vécu des millénaires sans énergie nucléaire, et il serait impossible de s'en passer ?


Disons qu'on consomme un peu plus de kW par habitant qu'au moyen-âge.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ils ont raison, pourquoi ne pas inventer encore pire que ce qui a déjà été fait ?


Astrid (réacteur)


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Alors ceux-là je les déteste ! Je suis contre l’occupation des espaces piétons par les enclumes ! J’attends avec impatience de verbaliser ces enfionés grâce à une application fournie par la police nationale – c’est l’avenir !


Les piétons n'ont qu'à devenir automobilistes, quoi, marde.
De toute façon, c'est une ineptie d'être piéton en ville avec toutes les odeurs d'échappement.
Sans compter les abrutis qui font n'importe quoi et qui sont capables de t'écrabouiller la tronche sur les passages cloutés.


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les piétons n'ont qu'à devenir automobilistes, quoi, marde


Sais-tu à quoi l’on reconnait un automobiliste lorsqu’il est piéton ? Il laisse la priorité aux autos !


----------



## patlek (3 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> L'humanité a vécu des millénaires sans énergie nucléaire, et il serait impossible de s'en passer ?



L' Humanité a vécu des centaines de milliers d' années sans l' électricité.  Alors on pourrait vivre sans l' electricité, regarder la télévision, utiliser un ordi, une machine a café, ou faire une lessive ne sont pas des besoin vitaux...

Par contre, supptimer l' électricité, ce serait un basculement complet de sociiété/


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Parce qu'une connerie dure depuis des siècles, elle serait légitime ?


Je me faisais l’avocat du diable, l’argument du moulin à vent devenu éolienne serait-il légitime pour illustrer l’image d’une connerie durant depuis des siècles ? Hé hé ^^


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je me faisais l’avocat du diable, l’argument du moulin à vent devenu éolienne serait-il légitime pour illustrer l’image d’une connerie durant depuis des siècles ? Hé hé ^^




Pourquoi pas ? 

Au minimum, la question mérite clairement d'être posée, aujourd'hui plus que jamais.


----------



## aCLR (3 Avril 2022)

Bon ! Tu fais Don Quichotte et moi Sancho Panza ! Hein 

(je préfère le poney, je ne suis pas à l’aise sur un cheval – c’est trop haut)


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Bon ! Tu fais Don Quichotte et moi Sancho Panza ! Hein
> 
> (je préfère le poney, je ne suis pas à l’aise sur un cheval – c’est trop haut)


Ton choix est réellement lié au poney (en fait un baudet) ou plutôt au fait que le plus équilibré des deux reste Sancho (et de loin) ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ton choix est réellement lié au poney (en fait un baudet) ou plutôt au fait que le plus équilibré des deux reste Sancho (et de loin) ?




D'où la pertinence du casting !...


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)

Terrible réchauffement climatique : Gel : Météo France enregistre sa nuit la plus froide depuis 1947 pour un mois d'avril


----------



## patlek (4 Avril 2022)

Pendant ce temps là, ailleurs....









						Une vague de chaleur sans précédent pour un mois de mars touche l'Antarctique
					

Avec +4,9°C, la base Dumont d’Urville sur la Terre Adélie a enregistré un nouveau record de douceur pour un mois de mars




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> (en fait un baudet)


Je me rappelle avoir essayé d’enfourcher l’âne de ma grand-mère lors d’une réunion de famille avec mes cousins et mon frangin. Quelle rigolade ce jour-là ! Comme au rodéo, l’animal nous a éjecté tour à tour en quelques secondes. Le vainqueur, car on faisait un concours, fut le plus lourd d’entre nous. Et ce n’était pas moi !


----------



## patlek (4 Avril 2022)

Moi qui ai arreté de fumer, il y a 3 / 4 ans....

Il vont me vendre un bifteck que 1 heure après l' avoir mangé, bien repus, je vais dire "hhhaaaa.... je me prendrais bien une petite clope!!"









						De la viande en culture grâce au tabac
					

Produire de la viande de culture à grande échelle est pour l'instant un obstacle majeur. Pour le contourner, une start-up israélienne utilise les plants de tabac comme bio-réacteurs afin de...




					www.futura-sciences.com
				




3 mois plus tard, j' en serais a 11 / 12 biftecks par jour!!


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Terrible réchauffement climatique : Gel : Météo France enregistre sa nuit la plus froide depuis 1947 pour un mois d'avril


il ne faut pas confondre météo locale et climat mondial


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> il ne faut pas confondre météo locale et climat mondial


Et les variations climatiques qui ont existé bien avant la création de l'industrie, n'en déplaise au GIEC !


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et les variations climatiques qui ont existé bien avant la création de l'industrie, n'en déplaise au GIEC !


Ça ne compte pas !


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et les variations climatiques qui ont existé bien avant la création de l'industrie, n'en déplaise au GIEC !


On ne va pas refaire la discussion de juillet 2021, non ? si ?
Petit rappel alors
Car si tu n'as pas changé d'idée, moi non plus. Et rajouter un smiley 'hilarious' à ton propos confine à l'oxymore, je sais très bien que tu es on ne peut plus sérieux.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)

Le smiley en question était disposé en prévision du genre de réaction dont tu nous fais part.  Je ne vois pas en quoi les critiques de 2001 seraient devenues inexactes. Par l'opération du St Esprit ? 

D'autres, beaucoup plus calés que moi font les mêmes conclusion, mais peut-être n'es-tu pas au courant : 





​De quoi t'occuper pendant quelques soirées !


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2022)

Quel que soit le sujet, certains trouveront toujours des arguments contre et prouveront qu'ils ont raison. Il y a même des sites web qui expliquent que les américains ne sont jamais allés sur la lune et que est tourné en studio.
Je n'ai pas lu le livre que tu présentes, mais pour mon information comment est expliqué le réchauffement quand même bien visible ! Par exemple plus de neige en montagne.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et les variations climatiques qui ont existé bien avant la création de l'industrie, n'en déplaise au GIEC !





Powerdom a dit:


> Je n'ai pas lu le livre que tu présentes, mais pour mon information comment est expliqué le réchauffement quand même bien visible ! Par exemple plus de neige en montagne.


Je n'ai jamais contesté le fait qu'il y ait actuellement un réchauffement, comme je l'ai déjà écrit.
Faisant du ski depuis > 50 ans, j'ai bien vu l'absence de neige et le recul des glaciers !

Ceux qui tentent de profiter de cette propagande plutôt que de prendre des mesures intelligentes et évidentes : les chèques "énergie" distribués aujourd'hui, sont accompagnés d'une lettre signée de... B. Pompili !
Cette EELV a fait réouvrir, il y a moins de dix jours deux centrales à charbon pour tenter de pallier les effets imbéciles de la politique des verts (fermeture de Fessenheim, entre autres).

Merci la pollution causée par ces malfaisants !


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> beaucoup plus calés que moi font les mêmes conclusion


Monsieur Gérondeau, ancien délégué à la sécurité routière, est-il climatologue ? Non. Il a simplement des convictions climato-sceptiques et argüe de son statut de haut fonctionnaire sorti de polytechnique pour justifier son point de vue. Cela s'appelle avoir recours à l'argument d'autorité. Il n'est pas plus calé que toi ou moi en ce qui concerne le climat.
Pas la peine que je m'épuise à lire ses bouquins. Par contre s'il a sorti des articles fondés sur des données équivalentes à celles dont se sert le GIEC (nombres, étalement dans l'espace et dans le temps, etc.), donne moi les références, la je me ferai un plaisir de les lire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas la peine que je m'épuise à lire ses bouquins. Par contre s'il a sorti des articles fondés sur des données équivalentes à celles dont se sert le GIEC (nombres, étalement dans l'espace et dans le temps, etc.), donne moi les références, la je me ferai un plaisir de les lire.


Tu n'es pas assez grand pour chercher toi-même et, par exemple, es-tu capable de lire autre chose qu'une valise de "prêt-à-penser" ?
Un minimum de maturité ne nuit pas !


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2022)

La valise de prêt à penser, c'est ce que je pense de ses bouquins. Et ce n'est pas à moi de chercher à prouver qu'il a raison, c'est à toi puisque tu crois en lui et préfère son analyse à celles du GIEC. Eux ne sortent pas des prêts-à-penser, mais des études fondées sur des données dont ils tirent des conclusions, qu'on est libre ou non d'adopter. Mais si on les réfute il faut argumenter de la même manière, et non affirmer péremptoirement que c'est de la merde. 
Si toi tu es d'accord avec Gérondeau autrement que parce que ce qu'il affirme va dans le sens de tes convictions, c'est que tu disposes déjà des analyses que je te demande, et qu'elles t'ont convaincu, tout comme celle du GIEC l'ont fait pour moi. Et si je suis prêt à les lire, c'est que j'accepte de remettre en cause mon point de vue. N'est-ce pas faire preuve de maturité ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)

Une différence entre nous : je me forge une opinion _après_ avoir pris connaissance de _tous_ les points de vue.

Évidemment, il est beaucoup plus confortable de refuser toute critique sans même en avoir pris connaissance !

Il existe nombre de qualificatifs pour définir une telle attitude !


----------



## aCLR (4 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Monsieur Gérondeau


Encore un polytechnicien qui ne propose rien d’autre que du nucléaire ! Ces gens là n’ont pas bougé d’un iota depuis l’époque du général ! C’est dire s’ils ont l’esprit ouvert !


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une différence entre nous : je me forge une opinion _après_ avoir pris connaissance de _tous_ les points de vue.


Une différence entre nous : je me forge une opinion _après_ avoir pris connaissance de _tous_ les points de vue _correctement argumentés_. Tu ne m'as toujours pas fourni les arguments de monsieur Gérondeau, je parle des articles et rapports reposant, comme dit précédemment, sur des données comparables à celles du GIEC. Je pense que si ça existait dans ses livres tu me l'aurais déjà dit et montré, non ? Une fois de plus oserai-je dire, tu déformes mon propos, car ce que je critique chez monsieur Gérondeau, ce n'est pas sa position, c'est le fait qu'il l'affirme sans l'étayer. Relis moi : _Et si je suis prêt à les lire _(les fameux arguments que tu t'obstines à ne pas me montrer)_, c'est que j'accepte de remettre en cause mon point de vue. _
Alors j'attends que tu éclaires ma lanterne.
Encore et toujours.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

T'éclairer ? Je me marre !

Comment sais-tu qu'un bouquin est -ou non- correctement argumenté sans même l'avoir lu ? 

La saison de la choucroute se termine, tu devrais cesser d'y pédaler !


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comment sais-tu qu'un bouquin est -ou non- correctement argumenté sans même l'avoir lu ?


Je vais me contenter de télérama !

Na !


----------



## touba (5 Avril 2022)

_Les centrales nucléaires c'est comme les merguez on sait pas trop ce qu'il y a dedans._
Rien à voir mais j'ai vu Ovni(s) ce soir et ça m'a fait marrer...


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Il y a même des sites web qui expliquent que les américains ne sont jamais allés sur la lune et que est tourné en studio.


Les américains ne sont jamais allé sur la lune, c'est Kubrick qu'a filmé ça en studio.
C'est comme ça qu'il a eu envie d'adapter 2001.
Et ça c'est vrai, c'était dans un documentaire.
Ça disait même qu'Elvis, en vrai, il était sur un ile à se dorer la pilule avec Morrison et Marilyn Monroe.
Et moi, quand je serais mort pour de faux, ben j'irais sur cette ile aussi (même si Marilyn doit plus être de première fraicheur).


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> (même si Marilyn doit plus être de première fraicheur)


Et la fontaine de Jouvence ?! T’en fais quoi !? C’est bien connu, chaque résident y puise sa jeunesse éternelle.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vais me contenter de télérama !
> 
> Na !


Tu as parfaitement raison : la valise "prêt-à-penser" est de belle facture (suffit de voir à quel groupe ce torchon appartient !)


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et la fontaine de Jouvence ?!


Quoi ? Ça aussi ça existe.
Punaise, il aurait fallu que je la trouve avant de commencer à perdre mes cheveux, parce que là, clairement, j'ai pas envie de me garder cette tronche toute une éternité.


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comment sais-tu qu'un bouquin est -ou non- correctement argumenté sans même l'avoir lu ?


Les arguments, ce sont des références scientifiques, et notées soit en bas de page soit en fin de volume afin qu'on puisse juger de leur pertinence - et je ne parle pas de la révision par les pairs. Comme tu ne m'as pas montré qu'elles existaient (les fameux arguments que je te réclame depuis de nombreux posts, ce sont elles) je doute fortement de leur existence dans le livre présenté. Montre moi que j'ai tort et comme je l'ai déjà dit, je le lirai.
Sans cela, ce livre reste l'expression d'une opinion, et une opinion quelle qu'elle soit n'a jamais été de facto une vérité.


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans cela, ce livre reste l'expression d'une opinion, et une opinion quelle qu'elle soit n'a jamais été de facto une vérité.


Remarque qui s'applique très précisément au GIEC !


----------



## patlek (5 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et la fontaine de Jouvence ?! T’en fais quoi !? C’est bien connu, chaque résident y puise sa jeunesse éternelle.



Non, il se font changer le sang par du sang de bébé de 6 mois, tous les deux jours!!!

Comment tu crois que la reine d' angleterre (qui a officieusement 165 ans) elle est toujours ussi fringante, et Mireille Matthieu*!!!???! 

*187 ans!!!


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu as parfaitement raison : la valise "prêt-à-penser" est de belle facture (suffit de voir à quel groupe ce torchon appartient !)


Rhooo ! On avait dit qu’on ne disait pas de mal des hébergeurs de contenus ! 

M’enfin… Ton Christian Gérondeau, _« c’est Galilée, Newton et Pasteur réunis »_ d’après cette source !


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Remarque qui s'applique très précisément au GIEC !


Ah bon ?
_Le GIEC a pour mandat d’évaluer, sans parti pris et de manière méthodique et objective, l’information scientifique, technique et socio-économique disponible en rapport avec la question du changement du climat. Ces informations sont synthétisées à partir des recherches ou études effectuées par des scientifiques, des experts ou des organismes et publiées dans des revues scientifiques._
Source

Ce ne sont donc pas les références scientifiques, en provenance de 195 pays, qui manquent.
Et j'attends toujours que tu me répondes sur celles de M. Gérondeau


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2022)

Ah vous faites moins les malins avec vos airpods. Son casque lui sauve la vie


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> _Le GIEC a pour mandat d’évaluer, sans parti pris et de manière méthodique et objective, l’information scientifique, technique et socio-économique disponible en rapport avec la question du changement du climat. Ces informations sont synthétisées à partir des recherches ou études effectuées par des scientifiques, des experts ou des organismes et publiées dans des revues scientifiques._
> Source
> 
> ...


Le GIEC n'est qu'une émanation du "machin", ce qui n'est pas un gage de moralité !

Ta méthode de discussion est curieuse : si tu veux échanger, commences par prendre connaissance des objections ou critiques.

Sinon, va donc te prosterner devant Greta dont les soutiens sont passionnants à étudier !

Encore un gage de morale !


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> un gage de moralité


?! Que vient faire la moralité dans cette aventure scientifique ? Les chiffres et données n’ont que faire du mal ou du bien !

Sauf si bien sûr, comme Gérondeau l’on pense que les scientifiques travaillent sur les bonnes données et que la synthèse les renverse en mauvaises données. Raisonnement simpliste évitant de se confronter au réel – des données et de la synthèse !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> ?! Que vient faire la moralité dans cette aventure scientifique ? Les chiffres et données n’ont que faire du mal ou du bien !
> 
> Sauf si bien sûr, comme Gérondeau l’on pense que les scientifiques travaillent sur les bonnes données et que la synthèse les renverse en mauvaises données. Raisonnement simpliste évitant de se confronter au réel – des données et de la synthèse !


Il n'y a pourtant pas besoin d'avoir fait l'ENA pour se poser la question de base : "à qui le crime profite" ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il n'y a pourtant pas besoin d'avoir fait l'ENA pour se poser la question de base : "à qui le crime profite" ?


Hé hé, Polytechnique suffit !


----------



## Romuald (5 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le GIEC n'est qu'une émanation du "machin",


Je suppose que tu parles de l'O.N.U. Il me semble quand même le mieux placé pour fédérer des gens de toutes nationalités autour d'un problème qui intéresse la planète entière.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> ce qui n'est pas un gage de moralité !


C'est ton opinion, et comme déjà dit une opinion n'est pas une vérité


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ta méthode de discussion est curieuse


Parce que je ne discute pas. Je te pose et repose une question à laquelle tu ne réponds pas.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> si tu veux échanger, commences par prendre connaissance des objections ou critiques.


Si on veut échanger il faut présenter des arguments. Je l'ai fait pour les miens (les conclusions du GIEC résultant de l'analyse de multiples études scientifiques étalées dans l'espace et dans le temps). Tes objections et critiques se résumant pour le moment à un livre émettant une opinion, à une attaque contre une jeune fille se préoccupant de l'avenir de sa génération (voir ci-dessous), et à un dénigrement _toujours non argumenté _du ci-devant GIEC, j'attends toujours, au risque de me répeter, quelque chose de plus consistant. Te rappelles-tu un de mes post d'hier ? Je cite : _Mais si on les réfute _(les arguments de la partie adverse, en l'occurence les miens) _il faut argumenter de la même manière._


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sinon, va donc te prosterner devant Greta dont les soutiens sont passionnants à étudier !


----------



## touba (5 Avril 2022)

Finalement c'était une actualité amusante ou pas ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

On s’amuse bien ! Pas toi ?


----------



## loustic (5 Avril 2022)

Pour s'amuser sérieusement de l'actualité :
https://www.climato-realistes.fr/


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je suppose que tu parles de l'O.N.U. Il me semble quand même le mieux placé pour fédérer des gens de toutes nationalités autour d'un problème qui intéresse la planète entière.


Ce qu'on a pu constater avec la "lutte contre l'islamophobie". c'est pour ce genre de propagande que le "machin" a été créé ?


Romuald a dit:


> C'est ton opinion, et comme déjà dit une opinion n'est pas une vérité
> 
> Parce que je ne discute pas. Je te pose et repose une question à laquelle tu ne réponds pas.


Ton opinion serait une vérité ? Je me marre !
À ce titre, pour quelle raison la mienne ne le serait-elle pas ?

Je vais me borner à te rappeler des faits : les affidés du GIEC ont obtenu que l'Allemagne supprime ses centrales nucléaires ce qui a conduit ce pays à utiliser le charbon et, encore pire, la lignite. Ces affidés connaissaient parfaitement ces conséquences !
La semaine dernière, gros pic de pollution constaté en France. La cause ? Un bon vent d'est nous faisant apprécier l'irresponsabilité de ces individus ! Parmi ceux-ci, un grand pourfendeur du nucléaire dans sa jeunesse, clamait au même moment que la pollution causait de 10.000 à 50.000 morts par an dans notre pays...

Et ces mêmes prétendent pouvoir influer sur le climat !

Mais peut-être manques tu de moyens pour acheter un simple bouquin (j'ai du mal à t'imaginer sectaire de base) : la solution "Les frontaliers se mettent à l’heure suisse pour gagner plus".

Merci qui ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> les affidés du GIEC ont obtenu que l'Allemagne supprime ses centrales nucléaires


Euh… On t’a connu plus engagé et avenant envers l’allemagne et plus particulièrement La Merkel. Car l’abandon du nucléaire, tu le dois à Angela ! Fukushuma toussa… ça lui a fait peur au point de choisir un autre destin pour son pays réunifié, hé hé  



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Merci qui ?


Du coup merci Angela !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Euh… On t’a connu plus engagé et avenant envers l’allemagne et plus particulièrement La Merkel. Car l’abandon du nucléaire, tu le dois à Angela ! Fukushuma toussa… ça lui a fait peur au point de choisir un autre destin pour son pays réunifié, hé hé


De mémoire, je n'ai jamais défendu Mutti en matière d'écologie : il eut fallu être particulièrement obtus !

Elle a, de plus, tenté d'utiliser son ineptie écologique pour supprimer l'avantage qu'avait la France, dont l'industrie payait l'électricité moins chère que ses voisins. Les calculs instaurés pour la fixation du prix "final", mélangeant les différentes sources d'énergie ont été établis par l'Europe à l'instigation de qui ?

Merci Mutti et ses écolos !


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> De mémoire, je n'ai jamais défendu Mutti en matière d'écologie : il eut fallu être particulièrement obtus !


Particulièrement ouvert ! 

…

Mais ça n’est pas pour cela que je reviens à la charge ! Non. J’en veux aux anglais, d’un coup ! Rends-toi compte, la National Gallery de Londres viens de rebaptiser un pastel de Degas… Les modèles esquissées par l’artiste pour « Les danseuses russes » etaient quasi certainement ukrainiennes. Donc, on s’arroge le droit de re-titrer ! Néfaste – comme tu disais tout à l’heure !


En image, « les danseuses russes » désormais titrées « les danseuses ukrainiennes »







(je suis sûr que touba, grand amateur de femmes dessinées, hé hé, saura nous départager)


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> (je suis sûr que touba, grand amateur de femmes dessinées, hé hé, saura nous départager)


C'est tout vu : le woke est à vomir !


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Particulièrement ouvert !
> 
> …
> 
> Les modèles esquissées par l’artiste pour « Les danseuses russes » etaient quasi certainement ukrainiennes.


Elles ont du bleu, du jaune et du rouge. Je suis quasiment certain qu'elles sont roumaines.
Je rebaptise ce tableau "les danseuses roumaines".
Ah ben non, merde, ce sont aussi les couleurs de la République Démocratique du Congo.
Je rebaptise donc ce tableau "les danseuse congolaises".
Zut, le bleu et le jaune c'est tout le drapeau du Kazakhstan dis donc, ce serait donc "les danseuses ... (je ne sais pas comment on dit)";
À moins que...
Au bout du bout, une seule certitude. Personne n'est légitime à rebaptiser une œuvre (de quelque notoriété qu'elle soit), dès lors que l'artiste lui a donné un nom.
Tu les laisses faire ces cons-là, ils te rebaptisent "Guernica" en "Marioupol".


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce qu'on a pu constater avec la "lutte contre l'islamophobie". c'est pour ce genre de propagande que le "machin" a été créé ?


Toi  qui parlais de choucroute, qu'est-ce que la lutte contre le réchauffement a à voir avec la lutte contre l'islamophobie ? rien à voir avec (la choucroute). En plus nous parlons du GIEC, pas de l'ONU. Ne détourne pas la conversation s'il te plait.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ton opinion serait une vérité ? Je me marre !


Allons allons, ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire. Mais au cas où, je précise : A partir du moment où je dis qu'une opinion n'est pas une vérité, j'applique la formule à la mienne, d'opinion. Mon opinion c'est ma (pas 'LA') vérité, et dois-je te rappeler que je suis prêt à en changer si tu m'apportes les arguments pour (oui, j'insiste, mais je ne les ai toujours pas).


TimeCapsule a dit:


> les affidés du GIEC ont obtenu que l'Allemagne supprime ses centrales nucléaires ce qui a conduit ce pays à utiliser le charbon et, encore pire, la lignite. Ces affidés connaissaient parfaitement ces conséquences !


Les affidés du GIEC, pas le GIEC. Ca m'étonnerait que le GIEC ai promu les centrales à charbon, car comme source de gaz à effet de serre ça se pose un peu la. Mais bon, tu as certainement la preuve du contraire pour en faire mention, je suis la aussi prêt à faire modifier mon opinion si tu me dis où la trouver, la preuve.

Quant à acheter le bouquin, je t'ai dis, redis, re-redis que je le lirai (donc l'achèterai) si tu me démontrais qu'il était autre chose que l'expression de l'opinion de M. Gérondeau mais une contre-enquête étayée par des études scientifiques référencées et librement accessibles.
C'est bien toi qui as dit : _si tu veux échanger, commences par prendre connaissance des objections ou critiques_.
Ben oui, tu as parfaitement raison. Encore faut-il que ces objections et critiques soient recevables, ce qui n'est pas, de mon point de vue, le cas actuellement du livre de M. Gérondeau, pour la raison moult fois citée, l'absence de références scientifiques. Oui, je sais, je suis lourd, mais que veux-tu, tu l'es tout autant dans ton refus de me les fournir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Avril 2022)

Vous êtes quand même "graves" vous deux !!!!   ...


----------



## Romuald (6 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous êtes quand même "graves" vous deux !!!!   ...


Qu'est-ce que tu veux, le comptoir n'existe plus, on est obligé de discuter en terrasse malgré la température polaire. Ah non, pas polaire, elle est très au dessus des normales saisonières en ce moment !.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Toi  qui parlais de choucroute, qu'est-ce que la lutte contre le réchauffement a à voir avec la lutte contre l'islamophobie ? rien à voir avec (la choucroute). En plus nous parlons du GIEC, pas de l'ONU. Ne détourne pas la conversation s'il te plait.


Tu fais semblant d'ignorer que le GIEC est une émanation de l'ONU et, qu'à ce titre, c'est tout sauf un brevet de respectabilité, preuve à l'appui. L'appellation de C. de Gaulle se vérifie !


Romuald a dit:


> Allons allons, ne me dis pas que tu n'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire. Mais au cas où, je précise : A partir du moment où je dis qu'une opinion n'est pas une vérité, j'applique la formule à la mienne, d'opinion. Mon opinion c'est ma (pas 'LA') vérité, et dois-je te rappeler que je suis prêt à en changer si tu m'apportes les arguments pour (oui, j'insiste, mais je ne les ai toujours pas).
> 
> Les affidés du GIEC, pas le GIEC. Ca m'étonnerait que le GIEC ai promu les centrales à charbon, car comme source de gaz à effet de serre ça se pose un peu la. Mais bon, tu as certainement la preuve du contraire pour en faire mention, je suis la aussi prêt à faire modifier mon opinion si tu me dis où la trouver, la preuve.
> 
> ...


C'est à se demander si tu sais lire... ta facture d'électricité. T'es-tu posé la question de connaître les raisons  exactes des variations que l'on constate ?
Le coût de production du GW/h en France est de 55€, grâce au nucléaire. Comment expliquer qu'au début de la semaine le coût d'achat pour EDF était de 30.000€ le GW/h ?
Merci les affidés du GIEC qui honnissent le nucléaire, ce qui na permis à l'Allemagne de neutraliser l'avantage économique que nous procuraient nos investissements en manipulant la réglementation européenne conduisant à indexer le prix de l'électricité sur celui du gaz...
Ce qui a conduit notre "ministre de la transition écologique" à faire réouvrir deus centrales à charbon.

Pas de souci : la pollution ne tue pas ! (et les bouffons se portent à merveille !)


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu veux, le comptoir n'existe plus, on est obligé de discuter en terrasse malgré la température polaire. Ah non, pas polaire, elle est très au dessus des normales saisonières en ce moment !.


Sois sans inquiétude : tes copains ont fait supprimer l'éventuel chauffage des terrasses i


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

Pas idiots, ceux-là : Haute-Savoie : une station propose le forfait de ski à 1 euro pour tous les électeurs du premier tour de la présidentielle


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vous êtes quand même "graves" vous deux !!!!   ...


Tu tombes bien, toi !

Les belges réfléchissent ?

acte 1 : La Belgique décide d'arrêter ses centrales nucléaire
acte 2 : Belgique : la sortie du nucléaire reportée en 2035

What else© ?


----------



## patlek (6 Avril 2022)

Moi je pense quele réchauffement climatique est ube réalité.

On a sorti et on sots des millions et meeme sans doute des milliards de tonnes de carbone du sous sol, pour les bruler et les balancer dans l' atmosphère, ça ne peut pas etre sans conséquence.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> What else© ?


Bien essayé !  ... Mais non ! Je ne discuterai ni avec toi, ni avec Romuald ! ...   ... Trop fatiguant !!! ...


----------



## Powerdom (6 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Moi je pense quele réchauffement climatique est ube réalité.
> 
> On a sorti et on sots des millions et meeme sans doute des milliards de tonnes de carbone du sous sol, pour les bruler et les balancer dans l' atmosphère, ça ne peut pas etre sans conséquence.


Tu sniff du carbone toi non ?


----------



## patlek (6 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu sniff du carbone toi non ?



Ouais... du carbone pur a 99 %


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien essayé !  ... Mais non ! Je ne discuterai ni avec toi, ni avec Romuald ! ...   ... Trop fatiguant !!! ...


C'est quoi, ça ? 

Refus de répondre à la commission d'enquête ?


----------



## patlek (6 Avril 2022)

Bon, je vais m' y mettre....



			https://www.femmeactuelle.fr/sante/news-sante/jouer-de-cet-instrument-a-60-ans-pourrait-reduire-le-risque-de-demence-2132379
		


Par contre, ce sont les voisins qui risquent d' etre atteint de démence....


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

Bonne nouvelle pour le belge réfractaire : Guriurius minuano devient la 50.000e espèce d'araignée enregistrée  

De plus, elle ne sautille pas, mais elle saute !


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Avril 2022)

Bon, j'avais posté mais ça a été supprimé, pourtant c'était d'actualité, un tract trouvé cet aprèm dans ma boîte aux lettres, que je m'étais permis de mettre en scène avec ironie (bien moins hors charte que ce que je peux lire ici parfois).


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon, j'avais posté mais ça a été supprimé, pourtant c'était d'actualité, un tract trouvé cet aprèm dans ma boîte aux lettres, que je m'étais permis de mettre en scène avec ironie (bien moins hors charte que ce que je peux lire ici parfois).


Nous sommes dans un forum "sélectif" !


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Bon, j'avais posté mais ça a été supprimé, pourtant c'était d'actualité, un tract trouvé cet aprèm dans ma boîte aux lettres, que je m'étais permis de mettre en scène avec ironie (bien moins hors charte que ce que je peux lire ici parfois).



Sauf que… tu faisais partie de ceux qui n’appréciaient pas les images postées dans ce sujet. Combien de fois t’as-t-on lu pester contre une illustration ou une photo ? Hein ! Et d’autre part, l’actualité présidentielle, on s’en fout… hormis dans le sujet des actus croquées ! 



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Nous sommes dans un forum "sélectif" !


Comme tous les forums !


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme tous les forums !


Une allusion à Actualité et débat sur Regionalis ?


----------



## touba (6 Avril 2022)

Il a l'air sympa ce forum, je connaissais pas, merci pour le lien.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bon, je vais m' y mettre....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah punaise, le truc débute mystérieusement et puis vlan, déception.
J'ai vaguement espérer qu'il était question de jouer du pipo, mais non.
Bon, à la limite je serais moins déçu si c'était du piano à queue.


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)

La police de Bruxelles bloque la circulation pour une Ouette d'Egypte et ses poussins
					

L'ancien ambassadeur de France en Biélorussie a immortalisé la scène mardi, en plein quartier européen.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> (Réponse une fois de plus semblable à toutes les précédentes, et qui ne m'apporte pas ce que je te demande depuis le début. Inutile de détailler.)


Bon, je pense qu'on va arrêter de jouer.

Donc, oui, on a compris, tu conchies le GIEC, l'ONU et les écolos (entre autres), c'est ton droit le plus strict, mais ce ne sont pas des arguments, juste des digressions qui nous éloignent du sujet principal : le livre de C. Gérondeau est-il une contre-enquète argumentée invalidant les conclusions du GIEC ou un pamphlet reflet d'une opinion ?
Vu tes réponses la mienne, d'opinion, reste inchangée, et je laisse donc Touba, zebig, et tous ceux qui ont eu la patience de nous lire sans se manifester se faire leur propre idée.
Mais si tu me donnes des liens vers des études sourcées qui appuient ton point de vue, sois sur que j'en prendrai connaissance, ne serait-ce que pour le plaisir de les contester, si elles sont contestables, mais aussi pour modifier mon opinion, si elles sont irréfutables.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Avril 2022)

Tu aurais besoin de béquilles pour te faire une opinion objective ? Je croyais que tu étais adulte !
C'est en effet plus confortable de répercuter la doxa à la mode ! 

Lecture gratuite : Rapport du GIEC : refaites vos calculs et laissez-nous vivre


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu aurais besoin de béquilles pour te faire une opinion objective ? Je croyais que tu étais adulte !
> C'est en effet plus confortable de répercuter la doxa à la mode !
> 
> Lecture gratuite : Rapport du GIEC : refaites vos calculs et laissez-nous vivre


Je lis ton lien, je suis un nouveau lien, que je lis, super, il parle d'études, super, je vais enfin avoir ma réponse. Je suis donc le troisième lien et la je tombe sur le premier mot de l'article : tribune.
Et considérer le rapport du GIEC et ses conclusions comme la "doxa à la mode" - dénigrer sans prouver, toujours - ne fait que confirmer que ton seul argument à son encontre est que tu le conchies. 
Fin de l'histoire.


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)

Bureau, chaise... et maintenant, le lit gamer dont vous pouvez ne jamais sortir
					

Un « lit gaming ». Vous en rêviez ? Bauhutte l'a fait !




					www.clubic.com


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)

À Strasbourg, un gang de lapins organisés et sans peur sévit dans les parcs de la ville
					

Voilà près de deux ans qu’ils se retrouvent en bande dans les parcs et les espaces verts strasbourgeois. Accompagnés de leurs maîtres, ils sortent au moindre rayon de soleil et broutent tout sur leur passage. On a fait la rencontre de celle qui est à la tête de ce surprenant gang de lapins, qui...




					pokaa.fr


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> la doxa à la mode !


Les modes ne naissent pas de rien – sauf peut-être celle du pantalon pattedef. Elles sont le fruit d’un passé que l’on veut soit reproduire soit changer. Et nous avons bien compris que ta mode à toi c’est : on ne change rien tant que ça fume ! Sauf que cette mode touche à sa fin. Il serait temps de te mettre à la page !


----------



## boninmi (7 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je lis ton lien, je suis un nouveau lien, que je lis, super, il parle d'études, super, je vais enfin avoir ma réponse. Je suis donc le troisième lien et la je tombe sur le premier mot de l'article : tribune.
> Et considérer le rapport du GIEC et ses conclusions comme la "doxa à la mode" - dénigrer sans prouver, toujours - ne fait que confirmer que ton seul argument à son encontre est que tu le conchies.
> Fin de l'histoire.


Mon copain astrophysicien membre de l'Académie des Sciences m'a filé ça:





__





						The Shift Project | Éditions Odile Jacob
					

Odile Jacob : des livres pour comprendre le présent et imaginer l'avenir, des idées pour aujourd'hui et pour demain.




					www.odilejacob.fr
				




(il participe à ce projet).

Dommage, lui, il ne sort pas de polytechnique.


----------



## touba (7 Avril 2022)

Ah enfin on peut l'ouvrir !
Donc moi je voulais dire qu'il y a un indicateur important qu'il convient de prendre en compte pour constater l'indubitable réchauffement climatique et selon cet indicateur il fait manifestement de plus en plus chaud...



Bloc de spoiler: GIEC analysis : the women skirt indicator


----------



## touba (7 Avril 2022)

C'est fin, très fin, ça se mange sans fin...
Sinon, Le Monde vient de sortir une version en anglais de son édition numérique








						Le Monde - World news, culture and opinion from the unique perspective of the leading French newspaper
					

Le Monde - World news, culture and opinion from the unique perspective of the leading French newspaper




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ah enfin on peut l'ouvrir !
> Donc moi je voulais dire qu'il y a un indicateur important qu'il convient de prendre en compte pour constater l'indubitable réchauffement climatique et selon cet indicateur il fait manifestement de plus en plus chaud...
> 
> 
> ...


Vu comme cela, je vais monter le radiateur...


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ah enfin on peut l'ouvrir !


Ça va me donner l’occasion d’en remettre une couche ! 



touba a dit:


> Donc moi je voulais dire qu'il y a un indicateur important qu'il convient de prendre en compte pour constater l'indubitable réchauffement climatique et selon cet indicateur il fait manifestement de plus en plus chaud...


C’est en effet l’indicateur le plus important. Celui qui cristallise les passions et cependant ne fait pas ou si peu de bruit. 



touba a dit:


> [SPOILER="GIEC analysis : the women skirt indicator"[/SPOILER]


La moitié d’une « machine à se reproduire » – étant donné que les mâles portent l’autre moitié, hé hé.

Et ça… La biopolitique, peu de croyants, religieux, capitalistes, économistes, énarques, polytechniciens ou simples citoyens ne veulent ni en entendre parler ni même l’imaginer – sauf quand ça se passait du côté de Pékin !

Les fois où l’on cause de réduction de la population mondiale, c’est dans les rassemblements antivaxx et consorts, et uniquement dans le mauvais sens du terme. « Les reptiliens judéo-satanistes milliardaires veulent décimer l’humanité pour installer leurs copains dans nos maisons ! »

Alors que le meilleur moyen de limiter, entre autres choses, les émissions de CO2 est bel en bien de viser à la limitation voire la réduction du nombres d’humains sur terre. Mais cela va à l’encontre de bien des convictions et demande trop de bouleversements – physique et théorique.

Donc… Le GIEC c’est mal ! Ou le GIEC c’est bien ! C’est du pareil au même vu que nous continuons de nous reproduire sans nous soucier de la réalité du monde – fini.


----------



## loustic (8 Avril 2022)

C'est le problème mondial majeur.
En France le taux de fécondité par femme était de 2 en 1918, il a diminué un peu depuis.
Le taux le plus important était de 7,2...
Liste à consulter : Taux de fécondité par pays


----------



## touba (8 Avril 2022)

Ngoulou ngoulou dans la case...


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2022)

Sexualité et reproduction, concomitantes par nature, n’en reste pas moins à dissocier dans l’idée évoquée. Qu’on décroisse ok mais continuons de nous faire du bien !


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Qu’on décroisse ok mais continuons de nous faire du bien !


V'la aut'chose : après le modo poète, voilà le modo obsédé sexuel ! 

Mais dans quel monde vivons nous ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2022)

Ne vous précipitez pas : *Impôt : l'accès en ligne à la déclaration des revenus suspendu après des erreurs de pré-remplissage  L'administration fiscale a fait cette annonce ce vendredi, au lendemain du début de la campagne de déclaration des revenus de 2021*


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2022)

Le terme RATP va changer de signification Des passagers bloqués pendant près de deux heures dans un métro parisien En effet, la rame étant bloquée _sous_ la Seine "Rentre Avec Tes Pieds" sera remplacé par "Rentre Avec Tes Palmes"


----------



## aCLR (8 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Mais dans quel monde vivons nous ?


Un monde dans lequel, hélas, je n’ai pas tous les pouvoirs ! Ha ha ha


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2022)

... Je veux y aller !!!!! ... 

Les chats de Gouttières ! 

Que voilà un village sympa ! Malgré qu'il soit en France !!! ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Un monde dans lequel, hélas, je n’ai pas tous les pouvoirs ! Ha ha ha


Donc un monde qui ne serait pas si fou ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Je veux y aller !!!!! ... ​* Nouvelle-Zélande : toujours plus de chats et de moins en moins.*.. ​
> Malgré qu'il soit en France !!! ​


De plus, tu serais enfin rassuré quant aux français !


----------



## patlek (8 Avril 2022)

Une nouvelle piste pour la production d' énergie décarbonnée:









						La fusion par projectile hypersonique, un nouveau Graal énergétique?
					

Où il est question de crevettes-pistolets, de vitesses prodigieuses et de grandes promesses. Le dernier rapport en date du GIEC, comme les précédents par ailleurs, ne laisse aucune place au doute: pour sauver la planète de dérèglements climatiques fatals à nos civilisations, il va...




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Avril 2022)

Astris et/ou ITER semblent plus proches (_si on ne les jette pas à la poubelle_ !)


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2022)

Un nouveau nuage de sable du Sahara devrait recouvrir la France dans les prochains jours 

Et nos artistes du climat, ils ne peuvent rien faire ?


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et nos artistes du climat, ils ne peuvent rien faire ?


Que veux-tu qu'ils fassent ? C'est de la météo, pas du climat.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Que veux-tu qu'ils fassent ? C'est de la météo, pas du climat.


Comme si le météo n'était pas une résultante du climat !


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2022)

non, rien.

:soupir:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un nouveau nuage de sable du Sahara devrait recouvrir la France dans les prochains jours
> 
> Et nos artistes du climat, ils ne peuvent rien faire ?



Une solution.


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Avril 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une solution.


J'espère que le danger n'arrive pas de la droite.
J'en vois un paquet qui pourraient découvrir des plaisirs inattendus.


----------



## patxito (10 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Comme si le météo n'était pas une résultante du climat !











						Pour comprendre le changement climatique, il faut distinguer météo et climat
					

Face au changement climatique, il est important de bien distinguer la météo et le climat. « Le réchauffement climatique alors qu’il fait moins 3 ce matin dans les Yvelines. Donc bon hein. » Ce type d'arguments climatosceptiques est-il valable ? La réponse est non. En premier lieu parce que le...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Malgré que


Ha non ! Pas toi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha non ! Pas toi...


...  ...


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha non ! Pas toi...


Malgré tout...


----------



## aCLR (13 Avril 2022)

_David contre Goliath_ dans une mise en scène _wall-streetienne_ !


----------



## Romuald (13 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _David contre Goliath_ dans une mise en scène _wall-streetienne_ !


P'tain, ils n'ont rien d'autre à faire que de s'astiquer pour des conneries ? Ca pourrait être drôle si ce n'était pathétique.


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2022)

Naissance de deux premiers fauconneaux à l’église Saint-Job d’Uccle (photos)
					






					www.lesoir.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Avril 2022)

Paris : le préfet de police abroge son arrêté classant les lapins comme nuisibles

Pas un mot sur les rats de la maire...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Avril 2022)

Circuler en Belgique sans prévenir les autorités ça coûte un bras !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Circuler en Belgique sans prévenir les autorités ça coûte un bras !


 ... Je n'étais même pas au courant pour les véhicules étrangers qui doivent se faire enregistrer dans certaines villes ! ...


----------



## ScapO (14 Avril 2022)

Slt,

un peu le même "système" en Italie et certaines villes avec les zones ZTL.


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2022)

L'armée brésilienne aurait-elle besoin de se motiver ?


----------



## patlek (15 Avril 2022)

Une petite plantation discrete...









						La plus grande plantation de cannabis d’Europe démantelée en Espagne
					

S’étendant sur 67 hectares, cette immense ferme industrielle comptait 415.000 plants de cannabis




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Avril 2022)

Sur ce même thème, je vous recommande la lecture de "Fariña", ça se lit comme un bon polar, hélas (faits réels, gros bonnets parés de respectabilité citoyenne toujours actifs...)   https://www.babelio.com/livres/Carretero-Farina/1376014


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Une petite plantation discrete...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"la production pour transformation en CBD et en produits dérivés est illégale"
Il va tout de même falloir que l'on m'explique comment le CBD peut être légal, alors que la production en vue d'en faire ne l'est pas.

Dans le même temps, j'ai trouvé ça.
Je n'ai rien compris.
[Ne pas perdre de vue que je suis peut-être juste con]


----------



## aCLR (15 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je n'ai rien compris


Tu n’es pas le seul !
Ça parle d’un site de production localisé en Espagne. Un pays où l’on peut consommer mais pas produire. Sauf si le produit cultivé sur le sol espagnol est destiné à l’industrie pharmaceutique. Bref… c’est du grand n’importe quoi !?


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> (...)
> 
> [Ne pas perdre de vue que je suis peut-être juste con]



 Non non.
Personnellement, je considère cette hypothèse comme exclue du champ des possibles.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Non non.
> Personnellement, je considère cette hypothèse comme exclue du champ des possibles.


Merci.


----------



## aCLR (16 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Merci.



Un gars dont l’anagramme de son prénom donne ulc – la francisation toute phocéenne qui soit de hulk – est tout sauf con ! Son pédigrée dit de lui qu’avant d’être le Titan vert, le Colosse de jade, le Briseur de Mondes, Captain Universe, le Professeur ou l’Annihilateur ; cet ulc est un génie intellectuel. Il faut quand même un sacré culot pour pour s’irradier aux rayons gamma – quand d’autres se décalquent à la ganja ! Chapeau bas mon gars !


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Un gars dont l’anagramme de son prénom donne ulc...


Pas que.
Et j'en tire maintenant une certaine fierté.

Arrêtez d'en jeter les gars, je vais finir par me sentir invincible. Héhé.


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2022)

Patience et longueur de temps ... (La Fontaine)


----------



## boninmi (18 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Patience et longueur de temps ... (La Fontaine)


Petit joueur. Moi je tiens depuis 53 ans.


----------



## Romuald (18 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Moi je tiens depuis 53 ans.


Sur madame et sans manger ? Je ne savais pas que tu avais quitté l'ardèche pour Marseille


----------



## boninmi (18 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que tu avais quitté l'ardèche pour Marseille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non, la Drôme. Les dromadaires résistent longtemps sans boire.


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Sur madame et sans manger ? Je ne savais pas que tu avais quitté l'ardèche pour Marseille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que vient faire Marseille là-dedans ?
Je n'ai pas la référence.


----------



## Nouvoul (18 Avril 2022)

La sardine = Marseille trimballe depuis des années la réputation de tout "enjoliver", je pense que c'est ce qu'il voulait dire modérément. Ardèche prend une majuscule, encore un coup du correcteur automatique


----------



## touba (18 Avril 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> La sardine = Marseille


C'est pourtant vrai...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> La sardine = Marseille trimballe depuis des années la réputation de tout "enjoliver", je pense que c'est ce qu'il voulait dire modérément. Ardèche prend une majuscule, encore un coup du correcteur automatique


Mouais, d'accord, effectivement.
Je n'étais pas parti là-dessus.


touba a dit:


> C'est pourtant vrai...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 258393


Ça ne tient pas à grand chose une réputation.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mouais, d'accord, effectivement.
> Je n'étais pas parti là-dessus.
> 
> Ça ne tient pas à grand chose une réputation.




Tu m'as appris quelque chose !

J'ignorais tout de cette histoire...


----------



## patxito (19 Avril 2022)

Un animateur de Fox News se ridiculise dans une vidéo sur la masculinité et "la chute de testostérone chez les hommes"
					

Un animateur pro-Trump star de Fox News, la chaîne préférée des conservateurs américains, est devenu la risée d'internautes sur Twitter pour une ...




					www.rtl.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Avril 2022)

Bulles blanches sur le Nutella : Ferrero rassure les internautes après l'épisode de salmonellose


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Tu m'as appris quelque chose !
> 
> J'ignorais tout de cette histoire...


Je ne sais dans le reste du pays, mais à Marseille des histoires invraisemblables dans ce goût-là on en a un sacré paquet
Je t'invite à te pencher sur l'histoire de l'incendie des Nouvelles Galeries de 1938 où un savant mélange d'incompétence et de circonstances accablantes a fait tourner la chose au fiasco, propageant le feu au Grand Hôtel et à l'hôtel Noialles (de l'autre côté de la rue, la Canebière, qui est tout de même très large). On touche au sublime quand un employé des Eaux devant ses manettes (loin du brasier et absolument pas au courant de l'incendie) voit la pression dégringoler et décide de couper l'alimentation. Plus une goutte de flotte dans les tuyaux. Z'ont pas l'air cons les pompiers.
Épique.
Je ne dis pas tout, c'est à découvrir.



patxito a dit:


> Un animateur de Fox News se ridiculise dans une vidéo sur la masculinité et "la chute de testostérone chez les hommes"
> 
> 
> Un animateur pro-Trump star de Fox News, la chaîne préférée des conservateurs américains, est devenu la risée d'internautes sur Twitter pour une ...
> ...


Je veux ce truc parfaitement inutile là, le bronze-couilles.


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2022)

Ce soir, pas moyen de dénicher une actualité amusante... Ou pas !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Ce soir, pas moyen de dénicher une actualité amusante... Ou pas !!!


Attends demain !!!!


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Avril 2022)

Mariée à son beauf' par erreur...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Avril 2022)

Brazilian judge tells Apple to compensate iPhone customer $1,000 for not including charger in box
					

According to court documents seen by tecmundo, Judge Vanderlei Caires Pinheiro of a civil court in the city of Goiânia ruled that Apple's practice of selling its...




					www.techspot.com
				




Pendant ce temps, en Europe...


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Avril 2022)

Présidentielle 2022 : l'ambassade américaine conseille à ses ressortissants d'éviter les grandes villes ce week-end


----------



## patxito (24 Avril 2022)

Animaux. Le zoo de Chicago s’inquiète pour son gorille accro aux écrans
					

Ce jeune gorille passe de plus en plus de temps hypnotisé par les images que lui montrent les visiteurs du zoo à travers les vitres de séparation. Ses capacités...




					www.courrierinternational.com


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Animaux. Le zoo de Chicago s’inquiète pour son gorille accro aux écrans
> 
> 
> Ce jeune gorille passe de plus en plus de temps hypnotisé par les images que lui montrent les visiteurs du zoo à travers les vitres de séparation. Ses capacités...
> ...




Inquiétant et passionnant...
Les humains seraient bien inspirés d'en tirer des conclusions... Pour les animaux... 
Et pour eux-mêmes, évidemment...

Je m'inclus dans le lot, bien entendu...


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Animaux. Le zoo de Chicago s’inquiète pour son gorille accro aux écrans
> 
> 
> Ce jeune gorille passe de plus en plus de temps hypnotisé par les images que lui montrent les visiteurs du zoo à travers les vitres de séparation. Ses capacités...
> ...


Le vrai problème des zoos ce sont ces cons de visiteurs.
Quel besoin ont-ils de se planter devant un enclos et de montrer leur téléphone aux animaux ?
Et ceux qui font du bruit pour attirer leur attention ? Tu m'expliques ?
Est-ce que moi je tambourine comme un sourd sur la vitre de mon aquarium pour que les poissons viennent me voir ?


----------



## loustic (25 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le vrai problème des zoos ce sont ces cons de visiteurs.
> ...


Les zoos seront bientôt interdits   ?


----------



## v1nce29 (25 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Le vrai problème des zoos ce sont ces cons de visiteurs.
> Quel besoin ont-ils de se planter devant un enclos et de montrer leur téléphone aux animaux ?
> Et ceux qui font du bruit pour attirer leur attention ? Tu m'expliques ?
> Est-ce que moi je tambourine comme un sourd sur la vitre de mon aquarium pour que les poissons viennent me voir ?


Est-ce qu'un zoo a déjà tenté de mettre un écran géant qui reproduirait 1 un enclos d'un autre zoo (où se trouverait éventuellement un ancien pensionnaire) pour voir quelles seraient les interactions ?


----------



## lamainfroide (25 Avril 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Les zoos seront bientôt interdits   ?


Au train où vont les choses ? J'ai bien peur que les zoos représentent les derniers endroits où certaines espèces seront préservées.
Et à ce compte-là, il serait peut-être sage d'éviter tout contact avec les bipèdes en balade.
L'autre vrai souci étant que les animaux en captivité deviennent zinzins.
Ou bien alors, on transforme les réserves sauvages en véritable forteresse imprenables.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2022)

*Eon Musk rachète Twitter... Et défend la liberté d'expression. *


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Eon Musk rachète Twitter... Et défend la liberté d'expression. *


----------



## Romuald (26 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


>


Pas mieux.
Mais en fait je m'en cogne, je n'ai pas, et ne vais pas sur, touiteure.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2022)

Si j'en juge par vos réactions, vous ne comprenez pas l'intérêt de mon post précédent, au cas ce post aurait de l'intérêt, évidemment...

Je relayé une info à laquelle je ne comprends rien, en comptant sur les réactions de certains d'entre-vous pour m'éclairer. 

Personnellement, je n'utilise que très rarement Tweeter sauf actualité politique intense, en gros. Mais peu importe.


Ce que je crois avoir compris de cette affaire :

Eon Musk se paye un réseau social qui ne rapporte pratiquement rien par rapport à ce qu'il coûte, soit quand même 44 milliards de dollars.
L'argument affiché est la défense de la liberté d'expression.
Sauf que Twitter est déjà extrêmement peu modéré. De mémoire et sans vérifier, je crois que c'est 2000 modérateurs pour 4 millions d'utilisateurs, soit pratiquement rien.
D'autant que Musk ajoute qu'il se pliera aux lois en vigueur dans les pays dans lesquels Twitter est présent.


Caprice de milliardaire ?... Trop cher.
Un symbole ?... Trop cher.

Mon hypothèse est que Musk va utiliser Twitter pour transformer de façon très significative Twitter.
Pratiquement en faire autre chose.
Quoi, je ne sais pas, mais Musk doit avoir un plan en tête, un projet...
Mais quoi, pour l'instant je n'en sais rien !


----------



## patxito (26 Avril 2022)

Présidentielle 2022 : La "colère froide" d'Emmanuel Macron dimanche soir
					

Le président français tenait à ce que la Tour Eiffel scintille lors de son discours ce dimanche soir à Paris, sur le Champ-de-Mars.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sauf que Twitter est déjà extrêmement peu modéré. De mémoire et sans vérifier, je crois que c'est 2000 modérateurs pour 4 millions d'utilisateurs, soit pratiquement rien.



Algorithmes et intelligence artificielle, tu en as déjà entendu perler ?


Human-Fly a dit:


> D'autant que Musk ajoute qu'il se pliera aux lois en vigueur dans les pays dans lesquels Twitter est présent.


Surtout avec la censure des "bien pensants" que l'Europe cherche à mettre en place...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Algorithmes et intelligence artificielle, tu en as déjà entendu perler ?
> 
> Surtout avec la censure des "bien pensants" que l'Europe cherche à mettre en place...




Oui, je suis d'accord avec toi.

Algorithmes et intelligence artificielle, c'est extrêmement probable, en effet. 
Mais pour faire quoi ?...
Personnellement, pour l'instant, je n'en sais rien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Algorithmes et intelligence artificielle, c'est extrêmement probable, en effet.
> Mais pour faire quoi ?...
> Personnellement, pour l'instant, je n'en sais rien.


Triage automatique par sélection de certains mots...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Triage automatique par sélection de certains mots...



Oui, et utilisation de la base de donnée de Twitter, j'imagine...
Tout ça, c'est assez clair pour moi.
C'esr la finalité de tout ça qui m'échappe...


Un nouveau réseau social d'un nouveau type ?...


----------



## boninmi (26 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, et utilisation de la base de donnée de Twitter, j'imagine...
> Tout ça, c'est assez clair pour moi.
> C'esr la finalité de tout ça qui m'échappe...
> 
> ...


Il est candidat à la prochaine présidentielle ...


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Oui, et utilisation de la base de donnée de Twitter, j'imagine...
> Tout ça, c'est assez clair pour moi.
> C'esr la finalité de tout ça qui m'échappe...
> 
> ...


J'ai ouïe dire à la télévision qu'il, je cite ce que j'ai entendu, était lassé de la censure sur twiteur et qu'il voulait redonner sa liberté à la liberté d'expression. Pour l'instant il rachète le truc, le sort du système boursier et après il refonde complètement les règles d'utilisation (c'est grosso-modo ce que j'ai compris).
Ça promet.


boninmi a dit:


> Il est candidat à la prochaine présidentielle ...


C'est un abruti fini (avis purement personnel) imbu de sa personne (de notoriété publique).
L'histoire nous a prouvé qu'outre-atlantique un tel personnage pouvait devenir président. Qui plus est, un utilisateur forcené de touiteur.
Ça ne serait donc pas si déconnant que ça de le voir candidater.


----------



## touba (26 Avril 2022)

Pour être candidat à l'élection présidentielle US il faut être citoyen américain de naissance. Il est né en Afrique du Sud.
Ensuite il a demandé et obtenu la nationalité canadienne puis américaine. C'est mort pour lui.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2022)

Tidju !!!! 

... Et hop !!!​


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Eon Musk rachète Twitter... Et défend la liberté d'expression. *


Au sujet des réseaux sociaux Twitter et Facebook, Jonathan Haidt pense qu’ils ont plongé toute une génération dans la dépression !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2022)

Plutôt rigolo : Les groupes de défense des droits s'inquiètent ...  "Défendre" et s'élever contre la liberté d'expression, il faut oser !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!!
> 
> ... Et hop !!!​


Trop tard...


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Plutôt rigolo : Les groupes de défense des droits s'inquiètent ...  "Défendre" et s'élever contre la liberté d'expression, il faut oser !


Confondrais-tu "liberté d'expression" et "droit d'incitation à la haine" ?


			
				paragraphe pourtant explicite dans l'article a dit:
			
		

> “La liberté d’expression n’est pas un droit absolu, c’est pourquoi Twitter doit investir dans des efforts pour assurer la sécurité de ses utilisateurs les plus vulnérables sur la plateforme”


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Confondrais-tu "liberté d'expression" et "droit d'incitation à la haine" ?


Merci de justifier ma réponse !


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Plutôt rigolo : Les groupes de défense des droits s'inquiètent ...  "Défendre" et s'élever contre la liberté d'expression, il faut oser !


S’élever contre la vision absolutiste de la liberté d’expression prônée par EM. Ce libertarien convaincu – et con tout court – méprise nombre de droits et devoirs du citoyen. Cet apatride vit sur une autre planète !

(j’avais lu un article sur BV concernant des libertariens installés aux Amériques, dans un petit bled d’un état conciliant, et la déliquescence que cette communauté produisait autour d’elle… Édifiant)


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Cet apatride vit sur une autre planète !


Sur Mars en l'occurrence...
Ça et le transhumanisme...


----------



## patxito (27 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Confondrais-tu "liberté d'expression" et "droit d'incitation à la haine" ?


Sans parler du fait que ce rachat sent la ploutocratie à plein nez...


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Sur Mars en l'occurrence...


Dans sa résidence volante ! La terre – plate – ne servant qu’au ravitaillement de son jet privé hé hé


----------



## patxito (27 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> S’élever contre la vision absolutiste de la liberté d’expression prônée par EM. Ce libertarien convaincu – et con tout court – méprise nombre de droits et devoirs du citoyen. Cet apatride vit sur une autre planète !
> 
> (j’avais lu un article sur BV concernant des libertariens installés aux Amériques, dans un petit bled d’un état conciliant, et la déliquescence que cette communauté produisait autour d’elle… Édifiant)


Si ce libertarian vit sur une autre planète, il n’est pas à l’abri - et du coup nous non plus - d’un régime dictatorial bien terrien :









						Et si la Chine se servait de Tesla pour contraindre Elon Musk à censurer Twitter ?
					

Twitter est déjà censuré en Chine. Avec la prise de contrôle du réseau social par Elon Musk, Beijing a peut-être un moyen de pression pour censurer le réseau social à l'extérieur. Et ce levier s'appelle Tesla. C'est une éventualité qui a émergé très peu de temps après la nouvelle de la prise de...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Merci de justifier ma réponse !


Merci de botter (une fois de plus) en touche sans répondre à la question


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2022)

Attention, l'autogestion a un prix : 40 % de réussite au baccalauréat (m'enfin avec le contrôle continue ça va s'améliorer... ou pas).

À pile ou face, ils auraient de meilleurs résultats.


----------



## boninmi (27 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Attention, l'autogestion a un prix : 40 % de réussite au baccalauréat (m'enfin avec le contrôle continue ça va s'améliorer... ou pas).
> 
> À pile ou face, ils auraient de meilleurs résultats.


La réussite au bac n'est pas la réussite dans la vie, à condition qu'on sache donner un sens à cette expression.
Il serait bon de comparer l'évolution de deux cohortes (lycée "normal" versus lycée autogéré) à 10 ou 20 ans par exemple.


----------



## Lio70 (27 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Il est né en Afrique du Sud.


Les milieux dits progressistes s'insurgent contre le rachat de Twitter par Musk. Pourtant, ils devraient se réjouir qu'un afro-américain réussisse à devenir milliardaire puis propriétaire d'un réseau social. 

J'ai l'impression qu'on fait exprès de tourner autour du pot quant au changement de politique de Twitter sous Musk concernant la liberté d'expression. "Rétablir la liberté d'expression pour tous", c'est pourtant clair, non? Et qui cela peut-il déranger à part les apprentis-tyrans de la Silicon Valley?


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Merci de botter (une fois de plus) en touche sans répondre à la question


C'est ta réaction qui est suffisante ! Un certain Bock-Côté a très bien décortiqué la chose !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> La réussite au bac n'est pas la réussite dans la vie, à condition qu'on sache donner un sens à cette expression.
> Il serait bon de comparer l'évolution de deux cohortes (lycée "normal" versus lycée autogéré) à 10 ou 20 ans par exemple.


Ben dans les commentaires YouTube t'en as déjà un qui évoque son cousin en prison... 

Par contre, il ne précise pas pour combien de temps (il a tapé sur un flic).

Sinon actuellement je vois bien :
lycée "normal" => la BAC ou Pôle Emploi
Lycée "autogéré" => punk à chiens ou animateur de ZAD


----------



## boninmi (27 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ben dans les commentaires YouTube t'en as déjà un qui évoque son cousin en prison...
> 
> Par contre, il ne précise pas pour combien de temps (il a tapé sur un flic).
> 
> ...


Je t'ai connu capable d'argumenter


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est ta réaction qui est suffisante ! Un certain Bock-Côté a très bien décortiqué la chose !


Je laisse les gens juger si ma réaction est suffisante ou pas, et que tu cites Bock-Côté ne me surprend pas. Par contre TOI ne réponds toujours pas à ma question. Donc, comme à l'accoutumée, mais sans entamer de ping pong cette fois parce que sinon on va fâcher les lecteurs du fil, j'attends de savoir pourquoi la défense des droits des plus faibles te fait rire à ce point.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Je t'ai connu capable d'argumenter


Qu'est-ce que tu veux que j'argumente ? Le documentaire parle de lui-même. Je ne suis ni pour ni contre.

Il fut un temps ces "jeunes" auraient été envoyés à l'usine, O.S. sur les chaînes de montage, histoire de leur apprendre la vraie vie, mais y'en plus. Dans les usines qui restent, les robots très chers sont pilotés par des bac+2 voire +3 ou équivalent. Chez un équarrisseur de poulets, à la limite...

Pour la cantine, je leur donne raison – c'est d'ailleurs le seul vrai moment éducatif du reportage – le reste c'est le royaume de la glande, tant pour les profs que pour les élèves.

Il y a plein de profs en France qui appliquent l'auto-gestion sans le dire. Là, c'est officiel.

Enseigner, c'est donner aux élèves des outils intellectuels pour qu'ils bâtissent une réflexion autonome. Là, tu leur donnes une fausse autonomie, tu les enfermes dans une utopie.

Ce n'est que la variante libertaire de la fabrique du crétin post 68. D'ailleurs, c'est la même boutique : EN.

Est-ce que c'est bien que cela existe ? Financé par nos impôts ?

Bah! pourquoi pas ? Il y a bien le Prytanée national militaire de La Flêche et autres écoles de la Défense. C'est un autre genre de pédagogie.

La vie, la vraie, c'est en-dehors de tout ces machins. Et c'est brutal.


----------



## patlek (27 Avril 2022)

Ya "nibards" en tendance sur Twitter!!

Je suis trop content de la liberté d' expression sur twitter!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Au sujet des réseaux sociaux Twitter et Facebook, Jonathan Haidt pense qu’ils ont plongé toute une génération dans la dépression !




Nous nous sommes peut-être mal compris, et sans doute ai-je été maladroit dans ma manière de relayer l'information. 
Je n'ai aucune raison de défendre Elon Musk dans cette histoire.

Pour pas mal de raisons, et surtout parce que j'utilise vraiment très peu les réseaux sociaux.
Juste un peu Twitter en cas de très riche actualité politique, et encore, pas tant que ça...
Et j'utilise encore moins Facebook si jamais c'est possible. Je reçois tout le temps par email le fameux message : "Vous avez 99 notifications non consultées". En fait beaucoup plus de 99 en général...

Et je ne suis ni ne pourrais être libertarien, ne serait-ce que pour des raisons politiques.

Je disais que Musk défendait la liberté d'expression parce que c'est son argument principal.

Pour moi, à l'heure actuelle, le rachat de Twitter par Musk pour 44 milliards de dollars reste largement un mystère, pour des raisons dont j'ai déjà parlé dans des posts précédents.

Quant aux inconvénients des réseaux sociaux, voire leur nocivité ou leur dangerosité, surtout pour qui en abuse, *j'en suis convaincu* depuis un bon moment.


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'ai aucune raison de défendre Elon Musk dans cette histoire.


Tu peux tout à fait relayer une information sans avoir de lien avec cette dernière. Partant de là, aucune mauvaise pensée à ton endroit ne m’a traversé l’esprit. C’est uniquement parce que mon agrégateur de news m’a proposé cet artcle que j’ai rebondi sur le tien.

Il est joueur mon agrégateur !

Quelques gros titres plus loin, il m’a fait lire une innovation pour le monde du btp. News que je vais m’empresser de te narrer pour faire retomber la pression qui t’anime en ce début de soirée. 

Sur la côte d’albâtre, les apprentis mafieux n’ont plus de soucis lorsqu’ils souhaitent envoyer par le fond, un mauvais payeur, les deux pieds dans le béton. Une entreprise locale vient d’installer un distributeur automatique de béton en libre-service accessible sept jours sur sept ! (ici)

Muni de sa « yes card », le maître-nageur en herbe peut sélectionner parmi dix variantes le mélange de son choix pour lester sa victime. Finie la poussière sur le costard ! Finies les erreurs de proportions ! Et finie la contrainte des horaires d’ouverture des magasins de bricolage ! Le malandrin peut lester un corps en toute simplicité, hé hé.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Quelques gros titres plus loin, il m’a fait lire une innovation pour le monde du btp. News que je vais m’empresser de te narrer pour faire retomber la pression qui t’anime en ce début de soirée.



Nulle pression ! 

Et tu exagères beaucoup...
Je n'ai jamais envisagé de t'offrir un bain forcé après t'avoir habillé d'un costard en béton !!!... 

Loin de là.


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2022)

En tout cas, voila une actualité rendu amusante. Rien que pour ce post, ce film a mérité d'existé. Merci aCLR !


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Nulle pression !


 


Human-Fly a dit:


> Et tu exagères beaucoup...
> Je n'ai jamais envisagé de t'offrir un bain forcé après t'avoir habillé d'un costard en béton !!!...






gwen a dit:


> Merci aCLR !


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2022)

Ça dégouline d'amour.
Z'êtes cons, hein, j'en ai la larme à l'œil.


----------



## touba (28 Avril 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La vie, la vraie,


LOL papy.


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça dégouline d'amour.


Du Japon au Portugal, des chercheurs ont découvert que nous aimions tous les mêmes tableaux !









						On aime tous les mêmes tableaux
					

La science et l'art. Voici une découverte qui concerne notre psychologie. On aurait la même propension à aimer les mêmes oeuvres d'art, selon des recherches récentes. Il y aurait une forme d’universalité dans nos goûts.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Du Japon au Portugal, des chercheurs ont découvert que nous aimions tous les mêmes tableaux !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne sais trop que penser, et je m'arrête sur la dernière phrase.
"...ces études montrent que nous évaluons la qualité d’une œuvre d’art sur des critères bien précis, sur lesquels nous sommes tous d’accord : *comme si nous avions tous été formés à nous dire* : cette couleur avec cette couleur, c’est beau, ou cette structure d’images ne marche pas. L’art est universel."
Dis donc, ça ne serait-il pas un peu vieux comme mes robes le concept du nombre d'or, la règle des deux tiers, l'importance de l'utilisation des couleurs complémentaires, tout ça ?
Je veux dire par là que, oui, nous avons tous été formés à ces dictats (je n'emploie pas "dictat" de manière péjorative). Soit à l'école, soit par ce que l'on nous propose à voir depuis toujours.
Je me trompe si je pense que tout ceci est plus de l'ordre de l'acquis que de l'ordre de l'inné ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je me trompe si je pense que tout ceci est plus de l'ordre de l'acquis que de l'ordre de l'inné ?


Justement non, ce n'est pas de l'acquis, c'est lié à l'environnement qui nous entoure. Les artistes ont juste compris les règles de la nature et les ont transposés depuis des siècles dans leurs oeuvres pour qu'elles soient "belles" aux yeux du public. Une bonne composition, des couleurs qui évoquent des sentiments, toutes ces choses-là n'arrivent pas par hasard, elles sont juste la transposition de ce que l'on observe autour de nous. Et la nature, quel que soit le pays, observe les mêmes règles, même si elle diffère justement en fonction de l'environnement. Bref, cette étude montre juste ce que savent en effet tous les peintres, depuis très très longtemps.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Justement non, ce n'est pas de l'acquis, c'est lié à l'environnement qui nous entoure. Les artistes ont juste compris les règles de la nature et les ont transposés depuis des siècles dans leurs oeuvres pour qu'elles soient "belles" aux yeux du public. Une bonne composition, des couleurs qui évoquent des sentiments, toutes ces choses-là n'arrivent pas par hasard, elles sont juste la transposition de ce que l'on observe autour de nous. Et la nature, quel que soit le pays, observe les mêmes règles, même si elle diffère justement en fonction de l'environnement. Bref, cette étude montre juste ce que savent en effet tous les peintres, depuis très très longtemps.


Je pense que mon analyse est la bonne, mais punaise, j'avoue qu'à te lire je suis aussi d'accord avec toi.
Nos deux points de vue sont liés, de toute manière, ce que je défends n'étant que la conséquence de ce que tu dis (si je ne m'abuse).
Je prends.


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2022)

Je pourrais te chercher une étude concernant l’inné et l’acquis mais… J’ai vraiment autre chose à faire, hé hé. Il n’empêche gwen est dans le vrai. L’étude en lien dans mon message montre que peu importe l’endroit de la terre où tu viens au jour, notre goût esthétique tend à être le même. L’inné dans cette affaire remonte aux peintures rupestres.


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> L’inné dans cette affaire remonte aux peintures rupestres.


C'est vrai que si on compare les peintures de la grotte Chauvet - 35 000 ans et Lascaux - 12 000 ans, c'est assez similaire...


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2022)

Après, il y a la technique et l'apprentissage du pourquoi il vaut mieux utiliser la règle des tiers pour que cela plaise. Ça, c'est l'expérience et la connaissance. Tout comme la perspective est arrivée tardivement, il a bien fallu apprendre et transmettre. Mais ces règles, si elles sont exprimées différemment à chaque époque sont quasiment les mêmes, car nous faisons cela inconsciemment. Le reste, c'est de la technique et de l'âge.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2022)

Italie : licencié à tort pour avoir donné 5.000 amendes, un contrôleur de train finalement réintégré par un tribunal
					

Suite à une décision de la justice italienne, Francesco Bonanno a repris officiellement son poste de chef de bord chez Trenitalia. Il avait été renvoyé de la compagnie ferroviaire transalpine en 2017 car elle l'accusait de terroriser les passagers en faisant son travail trop méticuleusement.




					www.cnews.fr


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Après, il y a la technique et l'apprentissage du pourquoi il vaut mieux utiliser la règle des tiers pour que cela plaise. Ça, c'est l'expérience et la connaissance. Tout comme la perspective est arrivée tardivement, il a bien fallu apprendre et transmettre. Mais ces règles, si elles sont exprimées différemment à chaque époque sont quasiment les mêmes, car nous faisons cela inconsciemment. Le reste, c'est de la technique et de l'âge.


La règle des tiers ne cherche pas à plaire mais à harmoniser la composition. La perspective date des grecs et de romains. Elle est concomitante avec le développement des mathématiques. D’ailleurs pour cette technique de représentation, aucune aptitude au dessin n’est nécessaire. Une règle, un crayon et une calculette suffisent à « aplatir » n’importe quel volume ou espace.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> La règle des tiers ne cherche pas à plaire mais à harmoniser la composition.


Je suis d'humeur taquine ce soir, ainsi donc, je soutiens qu'harmoniser une composition tend à la rendre plaisante.


----------



## aCLR (28 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je suis d'humeur taquine ce soir, ainsi donc, je soutiens qu'harmoniser une composition tend à la rendre plaisante.


Sais-tu que mon cerveau est doté d’un système d’alerte capable de se débarrasser des pensées indésirables ? Non ? Je t’invite donc à lire ceci !


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> La règle des tiers ne cherche pas à plaire mais à harmoniser la composition.


L'harmonie n'est qu'une manière de rendre les choses agréable à l'oeil dans ce cas.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Avril 2022)

Le Canada va permettre des poursuites judiciaires sur la Lune


----------



## aCLR (29 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> L'harmonie n'est qu'une manière de rendre les choses agréable à l'oeil dans ce cas.


Oui ^^ j’avais lu « plaire » non pas dans l’esprit du créateur mais celui du regardeur. L’un ne va pas sans l’autre et vise versa d’où cette erreur de lecture


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le Canada va permettre des poursuites judiciaires sur la Lune


Ça me la coupe.
Sous le prétexte qu'un acte délictueux se passerait sur la lune, on ne peut pas, pour l'instant, poursuivre l'auteur du méfait ?


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2022)

Sans doute que, l'espace d'un instant, les rédacteurs des textes de loi de l'époque, avaient la tête dans la Lune au moment de les rédiger.


----------



## patlek (29 Avril 2022)

Le retour de l' inspecteur Canardo:









						États-Unis: Un crime sordide résolu grâce à un canard
					

«Si je pouvais donner une médaille à ce canard, je le ferais», a déclaré un policier de Caroline du Nord.




					www.lematin.ch


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2022)

Tanne on Twitter: "1/ Allemagne : écologie de la honte.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2022)

Planter des éoliennes en forêt, quelle horreur ! Et pourquoi pas des zones industrielles sur des terres arables ! Des centrales nucléaires sur le littoral ! C’est autrement moins honteux !

Non vraiment ces écologistes de gouvernement marchent sur la tête ! La forêt, dernier sanctuaire des promeneurs, chasseurs et sportifs du dimanche, défrichée pour implanter d’effrayants moulins à énergie… Quelle honte !

Ma Capsule, tu marches sur la tête ! Ton entêtement partisan t’éloigne des réponses à apporter aux impasses déposées par ta génération.


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Planter des éoliennes en forêt, quelle horreur ! Et pourquoi pas des zones industrielles sur des terres arables ! Des centrales nucléaires sur le littoral ! C’est autrement moins honteux !
> 
> Non vraiment ces écologistes de gouvernement marchent sur la tête ! La forêt, dernier sanctuaire des promeneurs, chasseurs et sportifs du dimanche, défrichée pour implanter d’effrayants moulins à énergie… Quelle honte !
> 
> Ma Capsule, tu marches sur la tête ! Ton entêtement partisan t’éloigne des réponses à apporter aux impasses déposées par ta génération.


Nan mais tout va bien, ils ont choisi la seule forêt où il n'y a pas d'oiseaux. Donc pas de massacre d'emplumés.
Et les arbres qu'ils vont couper, ils en feront des meubles. Des jolis petits guéridons sur lesquels ils pourront poser les clefs de leurs voitures électriques.


----------



## aCLR (30 Avril 2022)

lol


lamainfroide a dit:


> Nan mais tout va bien, ils ont choisi la seule forêt où il n'y a pas d'oiseaux. Donc pas de massacre d'emplumés.


Argument négligeable au regard des dégâts passés, présents et à venir pour les deux exemples contrebalançant le tweet provocateur 


lamainfroide a dit:


> Et les arbres qu'ils vont couper, ils en feront des meubles. Des jolis petits guéridons sur lesquels ils pourront poser les clefs de leurs voitures électriques.


Là… Un abattage d’arbres réalisé dans un cadre légal – fut-il destiné à l’industrie du meuble – mérite-t-il la même réprobation qu’une coupe sauvage de spécimens centenaires dans le seul but de faire du pognon ? Le flouze… ce truc si volatile, futile et inutile à la nature !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ma Capsule, tu marches sur la tête ! Ton entêtement partisan t’éloigne des réponses à apporter aux impasses déposées par ta génération.


Faut pas te mettre dans tous tes états, mon grand !

Et c'est quelle génération : Arbres centenaires : après une polémique, la Mairie de Paris... ?

les "écolos de salon" m'ont toujours fait rigoler !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut pas te mettre dans tous tes états, mon grand !


lol
En quoi un tweet réprobateur et rageur me mettrait dans tous mes états ? Je ne fais que répondre sur le même ton – poil au…  


TimeCapsule a dit:


> GEt c'est quelle génération : Arbres centenaires : après une polémique, la Mairie de Paris... ?


Tout de suite les raccourcis ! Tu sais très bien que je ne pensais pas à cet abattage en particulier. Tu ne fais qu’éluder des arguments imparables à coups de cancans politico-médiatiques. On t’a connu en meilleure forme ! 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> les "écolos de salon" m'ont toujours fait rigoler !


Quand on voit les écolos de droite, on se demande qui prête à rire ?!


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand on voit les écolos de droite, on se demande qui prête à rire ?!


Tu as la mémoire bien courte !
Envie de parler des écolos de gauche qui, eux, ne font pas rire ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu as la mémoire bien courte !
> Envie de parler des écolos de gauche qui, eux, ne font pas rire ?


Non… Je me dis juste que se mobiliser contre des moulins à énergie sous prétexte de coin de nature détruit n’élève pas le débat sur le problème qui nous incombe.









						Une sixième limite planétaire vient d'être franchie, celle du cycle de l'eau douce
					

Cette ressource est "maintenant largement perturbée par les pressions humaines aux échelles continentale et planétaire"., écrivent les auteurs d'une étude parue dans la revue "Nature".




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Une sixième limite planétaire vient d'être franchie, celle du cycle de l'eau douce
> 
> 
> Cette ressource est "maintenant largement perturbée par les pressions humaines aux échelles continentale et planétaire"., écrivent les auteurs d'une étude parue dans la revue "Nature".
> ...


Il ne sera pas dit (mais par qui, une fois qu'il n'y aura plus rien ?) que nous n'aurons pas tout fait consciencieusement pour se dégueulasser la vie.
Plus que le mur approche et plus qu'on appuie sur le champignon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Plus que le mur approche et plus qu'on appuie sur le champignon.


Euh ! Si on pouvait éviter de parler de "champignon" en ces temps incertains ... ...   ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Non… Je me dis juste que se mobiliser contre des moulins à énergie sous prétexte de coin de nature détruit n’élève pas le débat sur le problème qui nous incombe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est certainement pour ça qu'on a constaté l'extension de la culture du maïs, gros consommateur d'eau...

Quant aux écolos de gauche que tu sembles tellement vénérer, un exemple de leur conception de la protection de la nature : BURKINI: DES SOUTIENS DE PIOLLE “REFUSENT 
Je ne connais pas cet individu (EELV) mais je voudrais lui apprendre une chose : je connais un pays où l'islam est religion d'état, où le chef de l'état est le chef religieux dans lequel le burkini est interdit pour des raisons d'hygiène. Ce pays, c'est le Maroc !
EELV protecteurs de l'islamisme plutôt que de la nature !

CQFD


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Mai 2022)

Attention, "Grenoble le changement" est clairement contre la politique de Piolle. je ne suis vraiment pas sur que ce soit le meilleur endroit pour lire un article sans parti pris.


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est certainement pour ça qu'on a constaté l'extension de la culture du maïs, gros consommateur d'eau...
> 
> Quant aux écolos de gauche que tu sembles tellement vénérer, un exemple de leur conception de la protection de la nature : BURKINI: DES SOUTIENS DE PIOLLE “REFUSENT
> Je ne connais pas cet individu (EELV) mais je voudrais lui apprendre une chose : je connais un pays où l'islam est religion d'état, où le chef de l'état est le chef religieux dans lequel le burkini est interdit pour des raisons d'hygiène. Ce pays, c'est le Maroc !
> ...


Si je te comprends bien

Piolle est écolo de gauche
Piolle est pour le burkini
Donc les écolos de gauche sont pour le burkini. Quel rapport avec la protection de la nature, sans parler du sophisme de généralisation, qui plus est utilisé à tort (ben oui, tu parles de LEUR, et non de SA conception, alors que justement ses soutiens ne sont pas d'accord avec lui !).

Bon, ppf, et histoire de quitter la politique et autres actualités 'ou pas' :
La Bretagne a son champion de l’œuf mayonnaise


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Si je te comprends bien
> 
> Piolle est écolo de gauche
> Piolle est pour le burkini
> ...


  

Tu connais des "écolos" qui ne soient pas d'extrême-gauche ???
À ton avis, un candidat à la présidentielle parlant d'un  concurrent comme d'un "juif de service" tu le ranges où ?

  

Les œufs mayonnaise (maison) j'adore !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu connais des "écolos" qui ne soient pas d'extrême-gauche ???


Oui !


TimeCapsule a dit:


> À ton avis, un candidat à la présidentielle parlant d'un  concurrent comme d'un "juif de service" tu le ranges où ?


Dans les choux !


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les œufs mayonnaise (maison) j'adore !


Pareil !


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2022)

Restons sur l'alimentaire.


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Euh ! Si on pouvait éviter de parler de "champignon" en ces temps incertains ... ...   ...


C'est un malheureux clin d'œil malgré moi. En te lisant, je me rends compte.


Romuald a dit:


> La Bretagne a son champion de l’œuf mayonnaise


Si tu veux me faire plaisir, c'est ce qu'il faut me proposer en entrée.
Mais par contre, faut faire un peu (beaucoup) plus qu'un œuf par personne.

Edit : À ce que je vois, il ne faut pas que je sois à table avec le Time et aCLR quand il y a de l'œuf mayo.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Edit : À ce que je vois, il ne faut pas que je sois à table avec le Time et aCLR quand il y a de l'œuf mayo.


Faut pas avoir peur ! Ce n'est pas pour décorer les murs !


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu connais des "écolos" qui ne soient pas d'extrême-gauche ???



Beaucoup. Ne t'en déplaise. Après, ils sont souvent de gauche en effet. Ou centristes. Certains que je connais sont même de droite. Comme quoi, il ne faut pas généraliser. Cela m'a toujours interpelé que l'écologie pût être un parti politique. C'est comme s'il y avait un parti politique des chasseurs, ça ne fait pas de sens... Mince, il y en a  et en plus, ils se disent écolos et sont carrément à droite, bien plus que la Marine souvent.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Beaucoup. Ne t'en déplaise. Après, ils sont souvent de gauche en effet. Ou centristes. Certains que je connais sont même de droite. Comme quoi, il ne faut pas généraliser. Cela m'a toujours interpelé que l'écologie pût être un parti politique. C'est comme s'il y avait un parti politique des chasseurs, ça ne fait pas de sens... Mince, il y en a  et en plus, ils se disent écolos et sont carrément à droite, bien plus que la Marine souvent.


Sur le principe, d'accord avec toi !
Le problème est que ceux qui ont le plus de visibilité sont les pires !
Quant aux chasseurs, ils vont à la soupe comme beaucoup !


----------



## Romuald (1 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu connais des "écolos" qui ne soient pas d'extrême-gauche ??


oui, mais de toutes façons la question c’était quel rapport entre des éoliennes en forêt et des burkinis en piscines…


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faut pas avoir peur ! Ce n'est pas pour décorer les murs !


La seule peur que j'ai avec vous deux c'est qu'il ne me reste aucun œuf mayo à bouloter.


----------



## boninmi (1 Mai 2022)

Vous avez passé le temps ce 1er mai.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mai 2022)

Un bon œuf mayo ne se fait pas en deux secondes non plus !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Un bon œuf mayo ne se fait pas en deux secondes non plus !


Il ne sait même pas qu'on est en train de zigouiller les poules  !
Tu pourrais lui expliquer qu'habituellement pour avoir un œuf, il faut une poule ?


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu pourrais lui expliquer qu'habituellement pour avoir un œuf, il faut une poule ?


Y a débat.
Je me suis laissé dire que c'était dans le sens inverse que ça se réfléchissait.
Pour avoir une poule, il faut un œuf.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Cela m'a toujours interpelé que l'écologie pût être un parti politique.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Je voterai bien écologiste, mais les savoir avec JLM me débecte. Je ne voterai donc pas pour eux...


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Y a débat.
> Je me suis laissé dire que c'était dans le sens inverse que ça se réfléchissait.
> Pour avoir une poule, il faut un œuf.


Très juste ! 

PS : et pour te procurer l'œuf en question, comment que tu fais ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> et pour te procurer l'œuf en question, comment que tu fais ?


Roy Sorensen, philosophe à l’Université de Washington, évoque la notion intéressante de « pré-poule ». « _L’idée est que Charles Darwin a démontré que la poule a été précédée par des poules limites et qu’il est donc simplement indéterminé de savoir où les pré-poules se terminent et où les poules commencent_ »


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Roy Sorensen, philosophe à l’Université de Washington, évoque la notion intéressante de « pré-poule ». « _L’idée est que Charles Darwin a démontré que la poule a été précédée par des poules limites et qu’il est donc simplement indéterminé de savoir où les pré-poules se terminent et où les poules commencent_ »
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 259039


Faut le faire soigner en vitesse, celui-là !


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> PS : et pour te procurer l'œuf en question, comment que tu fais ?


Ben je sais pas.
C'est arrivé sur terre comme ça, un peu comme le monolithe.
Les mecs on dit "waow, qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc qui tient pas debout ?"
Et pis vlan, y a un poussin qu'est sorti. Femelle, si ça avait été un mâle ils auraient trouver le moyen de le passer dans une broyeuse, ces cons-là.
Et au bout d'un moment c'est devenu une poule.
Le mouvement était lancé.


Romuald a dit:


> Roy Sorensen, philosophe à l’Université de Washington, évoque la notion intéressante de « pré-poule ». « _L’idée est que Charles Darwin a démontré que la poule a été précédée par des poules limites et qu’il est donc simplement indéterminé de savoir où les pré-poules se terminent et où les poules commencent_ »
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 259039


Un pré-homme je vois bien ce que c'est, on en trouve dans tous les stades à chaque match de foot. C'est ce truc pas très défini dont la seule faculté semble être d'insulter les mecs d'en face.
Mais une pré-poule...


----------



## patlek (2 Mai 2022)

Sachant que les poules ont pour ancetres les dinausores (grandeur et décadence), que les dinausaures étaient ovipares, l'oeuf précède la poule.

(Vivas et hourras de la foule)


----------



## boninmi (2 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Et pis vlan, y a un poussin qu'est sorti. Femelle, si ça avait été un mâle ils auraient trouver le moyen de le passer dans une broyeuse, ces cons-là.
> Et au bout d'un moment c'est devenu une poule.
> Le mouvement était lancé.


Ben non, pour que le mouvement soit lancé, il faut aussi un coq ...
Ah, mais j'ai oublié ! La poule, c'était la bonne mère ! Elle a pas eu besoin de mec.


----------



## boninmi (2 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Sachant que les poules ont pour ancetres les *dinausores *(grandeur et décadence), que les *dinausaures *étaient ovipares, l'oeuf précède la poule.
> 
> (Vivas et hourras de la foule)


Ben pas pour ton aurtografe, les vivas ! Les dinosaures en sont sortis de leur oeuf.


----------



## patlek (2 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ben non, pour que le mouvement soit lancé, il faut aussi un coq ...
> Ah, mais j'ai oublié ! La poule, c'était la bonne mère ! Elle a pas eu besoin de mec.




Si je veux pinailler, je dirais que la poule peut pondre des oeufs sans avoir besoin d' un coq.... et toc!!


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Sachant que les poules ont pour ancetres les dinausores (grandeur et décadence), que les dinausaures étaient ovipares, l'oeuf précède la poule.
> 
> (Vivas et hourras de la foule)


Zut de zut, tu viens de déplacer le problème.
Qui de l'œuf ou du dino était là le premier ?
Le pré-dino ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Zut de zut, tu viens de déplacer le problème.
> Qui de l'œuf ou du dino était là le premier ?
> Le pré-dino ?


Et juste avant le "kiki", y'avait le pré-puce !!!!!


----------



## boninmi (2 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Si je veux pinailler, je dirais que la poule peut pondre des oeufs sans avoir besoin d' un coq.... et toc!!


Selon mon poulailler ardéchois, ça ne fait pas pour autant des poussins.
Fin de la lignée.


----------



## v1nce29 (2 Mai 2022)

gwen a dit:


> C'est comme s'il y avait un parti politique des chasseurs, ça ne fait pas de sens... Mince, il y en a  et en plus, ils se disent écolos et sont carrément à droite, bien plus que la Marine souvent.


 Il va falloir indiquer quels critères tu considères pour définir la droite (ou la gauche). La souveraineté ? Une conception libérale de l'économie... Suivant le cas, MLP va se trouver à gauche ou à droite de Macron. Alors les chasseurs...


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Mai 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Je voterai bien écologiste, mais les savoir avec JLM me débecte. Je ne voterai donc pas pour eux...



Idem.

Et pourtant j'étais l'un de leurs électeurs depuis de longues années...


----------



## patlek (2 Mai 2022)

Une femme de caractère!

Quand femme fachée, femme tout cassé!!!!!









						Une femme furieuse sème la panique dans une station-service du Michigan
					

Une violente dispute a éclaté entre des femmes vendredi dernier dans une station-service du Michigan, lors d'une vente de vêtements de bébé d'occasion. Ariyah Bennet, 26 ans, a alors perdu ses moyens et a causé des dégâts importants avec sa voiture et une batte de baseball.




					fr.yahoo.com


----------



## boninmi (2 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Idem.
> 
> Et pourtant j'étais l'un de leurs électeurs depuis de longues années...


+1


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Il va falloir indiquer quels critères tu considères pour définir la droite (ou la gauche). La souveraineté ? Une conception libérale de l'économie... Suivant le cas, MLP va se trouver à gauche ou à droite de Macron. Alors les chasseurs...


Excuse-moi, mais je n'ai rien compris à ta question. Le début oui, Marine est de droite et Melanchon de gauche, c'est ce que la TV dit. Le reste, je ne comprends pas, souveraineté de quoi, on n'est plus au temps de roi ! Désolé, ça ne fait pas de sens pour moi ta question.


----------



## aCLR (2 Mai 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Excuse-moi, mais je n'ai rien compris à ta question. (…) Désolé, ça ne fait pas de sens pour moi ta question.


Tout ceci étant été dit en réponse à notre atrabilaire préféré, il vaut mieux laisser cette nouvelle question sans réponse. Restons concentré sur des interrogations métaphysiques de la plus haute importance, l’œuf, la poule et nos estomacs !


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Une femme de caractère!
> 
> Quand femme fachée, femme tout cassé!!!!!
> 
> ...


Bon ben déjà elle, privée d'œuf mayo.
C'est moi qui prend sa part. J'ai été preums à le dire.


----------



## patlek (3 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bon ben déjà elle, privée d'œuf mayo.



On va l' envoyer au Kremlin.
Elle va expliquer à Poutine, en 3 ; 4 coups de batte de baseball en quoi il commence à hous les gonfler!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> On va l' envoyer au Kremlin.
> Elle va expliquer à Poutine, en 3 ; 4 coups de batte de baseball en quoi il commence à hous les gonfler!!




Poutine ? C'est un nouveau modo ? 

C'est devenu le poulailler en folie, ce thread !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mai 2022)

Pas besoin d'aller dans le Michigan. Dans le Doubs aussi c'est bien les ventes de vêtements bébé


----------



## aCLR (3 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Bon ben déjà elle, privée d'œuf mayo



Histoire d’œuf toujours :















						Le sculpteur de Maurizio Cattelan se rebiffe contre l’artiste-star
					

Longtemps, le talentueux Daniel Druet réalisa les statues de cire des créations de Maurizio Cattelan. Aujourd’hui, le Français de 80 ans se revendique auteur exclusif des neuf effigies qu’il a fabriquées pour l’Italien. L’affaire sera portée devant les tribunaux, le 13 mai, autour d’une question...




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Histoire d’œuf toujours :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 259127
> 
> ...


Je ne connaissais ni l'un ni l'autre (enfin, de très loin).
Voici qui m'intéresse, maintenant.
Qui fait l'œuvre ?
La question est passionnante.


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne connaissais ni l'un ni l'autre (enfin, de très loin).
> Voici qui m'intéresse, maintenant.
> Qui fait l'œuvre ?
> La question est passionnante.


Et encore, la il n'y a que deux protagonistes. Mais quand il y en a des millions ?


----------



## v1nce29 (4 Mai 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Excuse-moi, mais je n'ai rien compris à ta question. Le début oui, Marine est de droite et Melanchon de gauche, c'est ce que la TV dit. Le reste, je ne comprends pas, souveraineté de quoi, on n'est plus au temps de roi ! Désolé, ça ne fait pas de sens pour moi ta question.


Est-ce de l'ironie ? Si oui, désolé mon détecteur est cassé.
On est partis de l'affirmation que les chasseurs votaient à droite, voire plus à droite que MLP.
Ce à quoi j'ai fait remarquer que la distinction gauche/droite devenait difficile à faire même pour les partis bien établis ayant jusque-là une ligne idéologique "claire". Alors le faire pour les chasseurs.
Pour info, le président de la fédération des chasseurs avait appelé à voter Macron et qualifié MLP de pire ennemie des chasseurs. 
C'est sans doute ça le vote chasseur plus à droite que MLP. Du coup si MLP est extrême-droite alors Macron serait donc d'extrême-extrême droite.


----------



## v1nce29 (4 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne connaissais ni l'un ni l'autre (enfin, de très loin).
> Voici qui m'intéresse, maintenant.
> Qui fait l'œuvre ?
> La question est passionnante.


Facile. Le marché fait l'oeuvre. En dessous du million d'euro, ce n'est pas une oeuvre c'est un loisir.

Si maintenant les petites-mains se mettent à avoir des revendications, que vont devenir Ai Weiwei, Jeff Koons et les autres ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Est-ce de l'ironie ? Si oui, désolé mon détecteur est cassé.


Non non, je n'ai réellement rien compris. Désolé.



v1nce29 a dit:


> On est partis de l'affirmation que les chasseurs votaient à droite, voire plus à droite que MLP.
> Ce à quoi j'ai fait remarquer que la distinction gauche/droite devenait difficile à faire même pour les partis bien établis ayant jusque-là une ligne idéologique "claire". Alors le faire pour les chasseurs.
> Pour info, le président de la fédération des chasseurs avait appelé à voter Macron et qualifié MLP de pire ennemie des chasseurs.
> C'est sans doute ça le vote chasseur plus à droite que MLP. Du coup si MLP est extrême-droite alors Macron serait donc d'extrême-extrême droite.


OK, je comprends un peu mieux. En fait, je me rends compte que c'est toi qui n'as pas saisi l'ironie de mon commentaire.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mai 2022)




----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Si maintenant les petites-mains se mettent à avoir des revendications, que vont devenir Ai Weiwei, Jeff Koons et les autres ?


Nous ne sommes pas dans le même cas de figure. Les petites mains – comme il est coutume de les nommer – de Koons ou d’autres sont des salariés. Si je prends l’exemple de Loris Gréaud, un mastodonte parmi les artistes français – dont lamainfroide connaît peut-être les œuvres – est un artiste et un chef d’entreprise. Si les œuvres naissent dans son esprit, c’est bien entre les mains de ses employés qu’elles prennent vie. Et ils sont liés à l’entreprise de cet artiste par contrat. 

Le cas de Druet est différent. Aucun contrat entre le donneur d’ordre, l’artiste, et l’exécutant, l’artisan, n’a été signé. La commande d’œuvres s’est faite oralement. Druet a d’ailleurs signé les œuvres réalisées pour Cattelan. Et l’artiste n’a pas biffé la signature du créateur. Ce que Druet veut faire valoir au tribunal est extrêmement difficile à cerner. Il part du principe qu’après  une demande informelle moyennant des honoraires payés rubis sur l’ongle, il a dû tout faire. Du choix des costumes aux postures des sculptures, tout le travail lui revenait. Donc pour lui, la paternité de l’œuvre doit aussi lui revenir. 

Je ne sais pas ce qu’il ressortira de cette audience. Je laisse les juges trancher. Mais pour revenir à Koons, d’autres juges l’ont condamné au plagiat d’un affiche publicitaire. Koons a dû dédommager le publicitaire et retirer de son site les visuels de cette œuvre. Le droit français a jugé recevable la plainte d’atteinte à la propriété intellectuelle d’un publicitaire ! Je pense que c’était une grave erreur et une atteinte à la liberté d’expression plastique. Mais bon… on ne m’a pas demandé mon avis.


----------



## v1nce29 (5 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Nous ne sommes pas dans le même cas de figure. Les petites mains – comme il est coutume de les nommer – de Koons ou d’autres sont des salariés. Si je prends l’exemple de Loris Gréaud, un mastodonte parmi les artistes français – dont lamainfroide connaît peut-être les œuvres – est un artiste et un chef d’entreprise. Si les œuvres naissent dans son esprit, c’est bien entre les mains de ses employés qu’elles prennent vie. Et ils sont liés à l’entreprise de cet artiste par contrat.
> 
> Le cas de Druet est différent. Aucun contrat entre le donneur d’ordre, l’artiste, et l’exécutant, l’artisan, n’a été signé. La commande d’œuvres s’est faite oralement. Druet a d’ailleurs signé les œuvres réalisées pour Cattelan. Et l’artiste n’a pas biffé la signature du créateur. Ce que Druet veut faire valoir au tribunal est extrêmement difficile à cerner. Il part du principe qu’après  une demande informelle moyennant des honoraires payés rubis sur l’ongle, il a dû tout faire. Du choix des costumes aux postures des sculptures, tout le travail lui revenait. Donc pour lui, la paternité de l’œuvre doit aussi lui revenir.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qu’il ressortira de cette audience. Je laisse les juges trancher. Mais pour revenir à Koons, d’autres juges l’ont condamné au plagiat d’un affiche publicitaire. Koons a dû dédommager le publicitaire et retirer de son site les visuels de cette œuvre. Le droit français a jugé recevable la plainte d’atteinte à la propriété intellectuelle d’un publicitaire ! Je pense que c’était une grave erreur et une atteinte à la liberté d’expression plastique. Mais bon… on ne m’a pas demandé mon avis.



Koons est un publicitaire. Il est son produit.
Certains considèrent que la publicité dans les lieux publics est une forme d'agression. Pour moi Koons c'est idem. Si certains veulent aller le célébrer dans des musées grand bien leur fasse. Mais dans l'espace public, c'est non.
Mais bon… on ne m’a pas demandé mon avis.

Faut dire que mon rapport à l'art moderne se résume assez bien dans le sketch suivant


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Koons est un publicitaire.


Un artiste mis en avant par ces marchands. Ce sont eux qui dont la publicité du personnage.


v1nce29 a dit:


> Il est son produit.


Il est égocentrique – comme beaucoup d’artistes. Et il s’est parfois mis en scène dans ces œuvres. L’autoportrait est une pratique de représentation courante dans les arts visuels – et ailleurs. 


v1nce29 a dit:


> Certains considèrent que la publicité dans les lieux publics est une forme d'agression. Pour moi Koons c'est idem.


Un point de vue personnel qui rejoint le post sur les goûts et les couleurs. 


v1nce29 a dit:


> Si certains veulent aller le célébrer dans des musées grand bien leur fasse. Mais dans l'espace public, c'est non.


J’en conclus que tu n’aimes pas le bouquet « offert » à la ville de Paris après les attentats du Bataclan. Il te suffit d’éviter le quartier ou de fermer les yeux si tu dois absolument passer devant !

Quand à ton rapport à l’art contemporain, il est exactement le même que le lambda lors les décennies passées. Et surtout, il est biaisé par les têtes de proue du secteur. Nombre d’auteurs créent des œuvres, souvent bien différentes de ce qui te hérisse le poil.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> J’en conclus que tu n’aimes pas le bouquet « offert » à la ville de Paris après les attentats du Bataclan. Il te suffit d’éviter le quartier ou de fermer les yeux si tu dois absolument passer devant !


Sauf, monsieur le Béotien, que le dit bouquet est dans un espace classé dont il défigure l'agencement, et qu'on est encore en droit de circuler à Paris sans se faire agresser visuellement par ces obscénités.

Cela dit, avec les camés de La Villette, les pôles de trafics autour des salles de shoot, les foyers pour illégaux et violeurs, les rats qui pullulent, la destruction du mobilier urbain historique, le bétonnage des places, l'abattage des arbres centenaires, etc., ce n'est qu'une manière de plus pour le gang à 1,7% de saccager la première ville de France. Paris, 2000 ans pour la bâtir, 2 mandats pour la détruire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2022)

J'avoue que je ne connaissais pas ce "bouquet" ... J'ai donc été sur le web pour me rendre compte et ... ... je trouve ce truc immonde dans l'environnement où il est exposé !
Au même titre que les chats de Geluck d'ailleurs !


----------



## patlek (5 Mai 2022)

J' ai trouvé...








Entre çà et le machin à Johnny...









						La statue en hommage à Johnny Hallyday est "une catastrophe", selon Eddy Mitchell
					

Dans une interview au «Parisien», Eddy Mitchell n’a pas été très tendre avec la nouvelle statue en hommage à son ami Johnny Hallyday.




					www.parismatch.com
				





Booooaaaaaaaahhh....


----------



## touba (5 Mai 2022)

Ceci est de l'art  ne marchez pas dedans.


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai trouvé...


Ben quoi ? c'est le symbole du monde actuel. Un bouquet de tomates et poivrons OGM, qu'est-ce que vous trouvez à y redire ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mai 2022)

Le loup réapparaît dans le Finistère après plus d'un siècle d'absence


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mai 2022)

Il faudrait un peu relativiser tout ça; fin XIXème, les "Impressionnistes" furent bien moqués, la tour de M. Eiffel vouée aux gémonies par de grands esprits, le tableau le plus célèbre du monde (selon les dires), la Joconde, n'a rien de bien formidable ni de passionnant, le château de Versailles avait considérablement défiguré l'environnement pré-existant, le Parthénon avait bien auparavant mis à mal tout le site de l'Acropole, etc etc. Ne parlons pas du barbouilleur des plafonds de la Sixtine, ni des ignorants qui ne se doutent certes pas que nos cathédrales étaient polychromes (statuaire portail, intérieur...).
L'"art" a toujours été un compagnon du/des pouvoirs, Léonard de Vinci fut "importé" par François 1er, les Pyramides étaient édifiées à la gloire des puissants, terrestres ou divins; ce qui a changé depuis quelques ±15 décennies, c'est la main-mise du "marché" sur tous les arts, cf ces derniers temps la mode des NFT, la valeur fait l'artiste , l'art ne devrait pas être un pourvoyeur de plus-value (à part faire vivre décemment celui ou celle qui en vit). Ceci dit, ces projets bouquet et autres fumisteries genre emballages Cristo ou "land Art" ne devraient être qu'éphémères, les polémiques en seraient moins envenimées et absurdement oiseuses.


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> la Joconde, n'a rien de bien formidable ni de passionnant


Euh… Léonard a peint très peu de tableaux. La création d’une œuvre lui prenait beaucoup de temps, des années. La Joconde est un savant jeu de glacis. Il faut la voir en vrai pour profiter de la magie de son regard, de ses mains et de l’arrière-plan. Et surtout il faut rester devant le plus longtemps possible, chose pas toujours évidente vu les hordes de spectateurs qu’elle déplace. Toutes les œuvres de Léonard produisent le même effet. Le génie de cet homme mérite bien tous les superlatifs.

Pour le reste, je suis d’accord avec toi. Réagir à chaud n’est pas une bonne chose. La vie d’une œuvre ou d’un monument dépasse de loin les nôtres. Ces créations auront tout le temps de ravir nos descendants. Une foule d’éminentes personnalités voulait la destruction de la Tour Eiffel, en vain et heureusement ! Ce n’est donc pas les motivations personnelles de quelques membres du forum qui déboulonneront le bouquet de Koons.



Nouvoul a dit:


> du barbouilleur des plafonds de la Sixtine


Tiens ! Voilà qui me permet de revenir au pourquoi de la dérive lancée par Vince. C’est aidé d’une armée d’assistants que Michel-Ange a réalisé le plafond de la Chapelle Sixtine.


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Mai 2022)

Ça me fait mal de lire de tels commentaires.
Par exemple, pour christo, je trouve ça moche, mais je trouve ça génial qu’il ait pu le faire.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Ça me fait mal de lire de tels commentaires.
> Par exemple, pour christo, je trouve ça moche, mais je trouve ça génial qu’il ait pu le faire.




Je vais même aller un peu plus loin, en m'aventutant dans un domaine que certains, ici, connaissent infiniment mieux que moi : l'Art moderne.

Tu dis que tu trouves ça moche, mais la recherche de la beauté fait-elle partie des objectifs de l'Art moderne ?
Cela varie sans doute selon chaque artiste et de ses propres intentions, mais si je devais me risquer à une réponse la plus générale possible, je serais tenté de répondre par la négative.


Allez, je me lance au sujet de Christo et de l'une de ses œuvres (posthume, hélas) et éphémère les plus connues : l'Arc de Triomphe emballé, pour dire ce que j'en pense.
Personnellement, j'y vois une réflexion proposée par Christo sur ce que vaut un monument historique.
Peut-on le vendre, éventuellement au sens le plus littéral ?
Peut-on et parfois même doit-on l'utiliser (et parfois l'entretenir) avec des démarches ouvertement commerciales ? C'est le cas de beaucoup de monument comme par exemple des châteaux, etc... 
Naïvement, en voyant l'Arc de Triomphe emballé, j'y ai vu la représentation "grandeur nature" de ces petites reproductions de l'Arc de Triomphe en métal, en plastique, en résine (ou autre), presque toujours vendues à des touristes (ou à la limite aux rares Parisiens qui voudraient en faire l'acquisition). Ces petites reproductions sont généralement emballées sitôt vendues. 
Et si un jour un particulier ou un état, un groupe (ou autre) se portait réellement acquéreur de l'Arc de Triomphe ? 

Bon, c'est ma propre perception de l'œuvre, mais je suis peut-être complètement à côté de la plaque.  


Je pense que si l'Art ancien ou traditionnel se situait souvent dans la recherche de la beauté, en même temps que dans une représentation esthétisée du monde, l'Art moderne se situe plutôt dans une invitation à la réflexion, qui certes peut utiliser des outils esthétiques à cette fin, mais sans recherche nécessaire de la beauté. 
Et parfois, l'invitation à la réflexion peut passer par de la provoc, mais c'est loin d'être une obligation systèmatlque. 

Enfin, je crois...


----------



## patlek (6 Mai 2022)

RRrrhhhhoooooo... mais...

Ya Bebert et p'tit louis avec Jacquot, eux aussi y zemballent les batiments...

Et on leur rend pas hommage a eux!!






Y font pas leur "christo" eux.

c' est des modestes!!!


----------



## boninmi (6 Mai 2022)

Pour moi, il faut qu'il y ait une émotion pour qu'il y ait art.

Art ancien, art moderne, ce sont des notions fourre tout. Des œuvres modernes peuvent susciter mon émotion, mais beaucoup de productions qui s'autoproclament art n'évoquent en moi que de la déco ou du discours. Récemment j'ai visité le musée de Céret, qui possède des collections remarquables. Une exposition se réclamant de la modernité m'a juste semblé vide. Dommage. Je me rends souvent aussi au musée de Grenoble, remarquable lui aussi. Il lui arrive d'exposer des œuvres modernes émouvantes (sculptures de Stephan Balkenhol, une découverte ) , mais ses salles dites modernes me laissent souvent au mieux froid, sauf rares exceptions. 

Mais chacun a le droit d'aimer ce qu'il veut.


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> c' est des modestes!!!


Ce sont surtout des artisans, au sens noble du terme ! Mais ta remarque péjorative montre combien le manque d’éducation artistique crée de la frustration là où il n’y a que démonstration.

Christo était un artiste et un chef d’entreprise – encore un ! Il prenait plaisir dessiner des emballements de monuments ou de mise en situation d’un aplat dans un espace ouvert. Il vendait ses compositions. Et avec l’argent récolté, il faisait trimer une armée de petites mains pour concrétiser son projet.

On est bien loin de bebert, p’tit louis et jacquot ! Eux ne font que bâcher un échafaudage pour éviter les projections d’enduits sur la chaussée.


----------



## v1nce29 (6 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> On est bien loin de bebert, p’tit louis et jacquot ! Eux ne font que bâcher un échafaudage pour éviter les projections d’enduits sur la chaussée.



J'attends la rétrospective de bebert, p’tit louis et jacquot.
Surtout pour la période "enduit provençal".


----------



## boninmi (6 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Christo était un artiste et un chef d’entreprise – encore un ! Il prenait plaisir dessiner des emballements de monuments ou de mise en situation d’un aplat dans un espace ouvert. Il vendait ses compositions. Et avec l’argent récolté, il faisait trimer une armée de petites mains pour concrétiser son projet.


Tant mieux pour lui s'il y prenait plaisir ...
Il vendait surtout des discours à des spécialistes de l'autojustification d'attribution de financements.
Tant mieux si des petites mains en ont profité. Mais j'ai surtout tendance à croire qu'un certain milieu de bobos et de publicitaires en ont fait leur beurre.
Mais, comme disait Bernard Dimey "tant pis si vous n'aimez pas ça, mais n'en dégoutez pas les autres"


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il vendait surtout des discours à des spécialistes de l'autojustification d'attribution de financements


Il ne vendait rien d’autre que des images, tant palpables qu’immatérielles. Pour la petite histoire, ce type a fuit le bloc de l’Est au moment de la construction du mur. Son travail s’est naturellement tourné vers la transposition esthétique du ressenti de cette situation. L’emballement pour recouvrir d’une surface informe la nature d’un artefact afin de masquer ce que l’on ne saurait voir. Et l’empilement d’objets pour empêcher le déplacement des individus ou cacher sous une chape de plomb la destinée des hommes. Son travail aurait très bien ne rester qu’au stade de l’ébauche et ainsi satisfaire une minorité. Seulement, via sa société domiciliée au Delaware, il a préféré offrir au plus grand nombre sa vision d’un monde fait de répressions.


----------



## patlek (6 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Mais ta remarque péjorative montre combien le manque d’éducation artistique crée de la frustration là où il n’y a que démonstration.



C' est comme le machin a Johnny.. une sorte de manche de guitare avec une harley au bout... c' est hyper profond... beaucoup trop profond pour moi, j'ai pas l' éducation artistique qui me permettrais de' apprécier l' ouvre à sa juste valeur, de comprendre la profondeur du concept... toute la démarche intellectuelle derrière... la subtilité de l'oeuvre...






Toi, tu comprend tout , le sens profond, et tou ça.

Moi , non, moi yen a pas avoir l'éducation artistique qui yen a pouvoir me donner les clefs du sens profond intellectuellement de l' oeuvre.


----------



## patlek (6 Mai 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> J'attends la rétrospective de bebert, p’tit louis et jacquot.




Je suis trés fan de leur période "bache verte" (qui précède la période "bache bleue)

Je la trouve d' une audace inouie!!! c' etait des avant-gardistes!!!!


----------



## jmaubert (6 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis trés fan de leur période "bache verte" (qui précède la période "bache bleue)
> 
> Je la trouve d' une audace inouie!!! c' etait des avant-gardistes!!!!


J'espère qu'ils n'ont pas connu une trop longue période de " baches maigres "


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2022)

Y en a, ils font juste un ravalement, mais ils savent bâcher...




​


----------



## v1nce29 (6 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je suis trés fan de leur période "bache verte" (qui précède la période "bache bleue)
> 
> Je la trouve d' une audace inouie!!! c' etait des avant-gardistes!!!!


Par principe je suis contre le baching.

Mais à l'époque, ils étaient encore abordables. Maintenant t'attends 6 mois au mieux. Quand ils daignent répondre.


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Toi, tu comprend tout


Pas toujours ! Et, au risque de te surprendre, je n’apprécie pas forcément ce que je comprends. Car, en Art comme pour tout, comprendre et adhérer sont deux choses distinctes ! J’ai étudié des mouvements artistiques pour lesquels je n’ai aucun attrait. D’ailleurs, si tu relis mes messages concernant l’œuvre de Koons, à aucun moment je n’émets un jugement de valeur sur sa production. Je défends avant tout son droit à la création. Mais bon, les raccourcis toussa…


----------



## v1nce29 (6 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Il ne vendait rien d’autre que des images, tant palpables qu’immatérielles. Pour la petite histoire, ce type a fuit le bloc de l’Est au moment de la construction du mur. Son travail s’est naturellement tourné vers la transposition esthétique du ressenti de cette situation. L’emballement pour recouvrir d’une surface informe la nature d’un artefact afin de masquer ce que l’on ne saurait voir. Et l’empilement d’objets pour empêcher le déplacement des individus ou cacher sous une chape de plomb la destinée des hommes. Son travail aurait très bien ne rester qu’au stade de l’ébauche et ainsi satisfaire une minorité. Seulement, via sa société domiciliée au Delaware, il a préféré offrir au plus grand nombre sa vision d’un monde fait de répressions.



Je suis sûr que ce discours creux peut s'adapter s'il avait été crêpier, défenseur des écureils, amateur de cerfs-volants ou constructeur de miniatures en allumettes.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Ça me fait mal de lire de tels commentaires.
> Par exemple, pour christo, je trouve ça moche, mais je trouve ça génial qu’il ait pu le faire.


Je ne suis pas anti-Christo, d'autant plus que ces emballages ne coûtaient rien à la collectivité et étaient temporaires.

Le Pont-Neuf, qui était à l'époque dans un état lamentable, c'était même assez beau. Surprenant d'un premier abord mais la structure de l'ouvrage ressortait mieux qu'au naturel dans la saleté noire de la circulation.

L'emballage du Reichstag également était très réussi. Très bel effet.

J'ai été moins "emballé" par l'Arc de Triomphe. Il manquait quelque chose. Une âme ? Christo lui-même sans doute.

Les dessins préparatoires étaient d'un meilleur effet. Il faut dire que le bâtiment a un côté "pachidermique" que l'emballage a fait brutalement ressortir. C'est du Buonaparte, jamais très subtile.


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ces emballages ne coûtaient rien à la collectivité


Tout comme l’imposition de sa société ne rapportait pas grand chose à la collectivité, hé hé. 


Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai été moins "emballé" par l'Arc de Triomphe. Il manquait quelque chose. Une âme ? Christo lui-même sans doute


Oui, son neveu a beau faire il n’a pas l’œil du maître.


----------



## patlek (6 Mai 2022)

Je vais montrer a aCLR que je m'y connais en Art...

Je SAIS décrypter une oeuvre d' Art:
Je suis pas un idiot bete!!!






Donc... on a une base verticale carré, avec des petites barres et des petits points, ça symbolise une guitare... la musique ! (trop fort!!!)

Et en haut... une Harley Davidson!... C' est donc un panneau publ.. heuuuu... non...
On remarquerat un point de détail important que certains n' auront pas capté: Sur la harley davidson il n'y a personne!!!!!!

Et si il y a personne sur la harley, c' est une allusion discrete à la plus célèbre chanson de l' artiste:
Je ne vois plus personnnneee
quand e roule en harley davidsonnnnnne

Cette statue est donc un magnifique hommage a Brigitte Bardot...!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2022)

Je crois que tu n'as rien compris, l'œuvre d'art ce sont toutes ces calvities aux bras levés offrant leurs smartphones à la divinité des ploucs


----------



## aCLR (6 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je vais montrer a aCLR que je m'y connais en Art...


La première chose à faire, c’est de chercher l’auteur ! Ensuite tu pourras décrypter ce qui te chante. Indice, « sur » et son antonyme « sous » sont présents dans bien des titres de cet artiste !


----------



## patlek (6 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> La première chose à faire, c’est de chercher l’auteur !



J' ai trouvé l' auteur.









						Qui est Bertrand Lavier, l'auteur de la statue en hommage à Johnny Hallyday?
					

Le plasticien est l'auteur de Quelque chose de..., scultpure de six mètres de haut rendant hommage aux passions du chanteur: la musique et la moto.




					www.bfmtv.com
				




Alors maintenant, je trouve l'oeuvre super belle, d' une beauté....!!
Une oeuvre absolument extraordinaire!!! 
Un sommet dans l' Art, un Everest dans l'histoire de le Humanité!!!!!!
ça me brule la rétine tellement c' est beau!!!
j' en pleure qu'elle soit pas chez moi....


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Un sommet dans l' Art, un Everest dans l'histoire de le Humanité!!!!!!


L’histoire de l’Art n’est qu'un éternel recommencement. Lavier s’inscrit dans la tradition de la représentation – depuis sa pratique plastique héritée du dadaïsme.

En images





Masque anthropomorphe Dan, datation estimée 1750/1850 - Femme, Joan Miro, 1946 - Black & Decker, Bertrand Lavier, 2000.

Choisies rapidement, ces trois pièces figurent des représentations humaines et l’évolution de la pratique en ronde-bosse. Je ne cherche pas a te convaincre de la validité des superlatifs sarcastiques que tu m’as lancé. Juste te montrer que l’œuvre d’un Lavier ne sort pas de nulle part. C’est juste qu’elle n’utilise plus les outils traditionnels pour représenter le monde.


----------



## loustic (7 Mai 2022)

N'oublions pas que monsieur Lavier, après avoir fabriqué le poteau de ses propres mains, a hissé lui-même une harley en haut de ce poteau ! Chapeau !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> L’histoire de l’Art n’est qu'un éternel recommencement. Lavier s’inscrit dans la tradition de la représentation – depuis sa pratique plastique héritée du dadaïsme.
> 
> En images
> 
> ...




Dans le domaine de l'Art ou de l'histoire de l'Art, je ne risque pas d'essayer de te chercher des poux dans la tête... 

Dans d'autres domaines, je peux toujours tenter ma chance !!!... 

Mais là, je lis et j'apprends, et c'est tout.


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Et si il y a personne sur la harley, c' est une allusion discrete à la plus célèbre chanson de l' artiste:
> Je ne vois plus personnnneee
> quand e roule en harley davidsonnnnnne
> 
> Cette statue est donc un magnifique hommage a Brigitte Bardot...!!!


Je prends.
Et j'ajoute que c'est une œuvre incomplète.
Elle sera complétée par l'ajout d'un conducteur sur l'engin (très certainement un bébé pingouin) dès lors que Brigitte aura passé l'âme à gauche.


----------



## patxito (7 Mai 2022)

L’Ukraine revendique le hack de la distribution de vodka en Russie
					

Un site comptable, destiné à enregistrer l'achat et la vente d'alcool par les commerces en Russie, a été mis en panne durant une journée par une organisation de volontaires ukrainiens. Le ministre de la transformation numérique a confirmé ce hack. Des hackers ukrainiens s'attaquent aux produits...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## ScapO (7 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> j' en pleure qu'elle soit pas chez moi....


Slt,

peut-être préféreras- tu laisser chez toi une petite place pour son oeuvre " La Giulietta" ?


----------



## patxito (7 Mai 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> peut-être préféreras- tu laisser chez toi une petite place pour son oeuvre " La Giulietta" ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 259243


Alors là par contre, faire cela à une Alfa Romeo mythique, c'est un sacrilège !


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> L’Ukraine revendique le hack de la distribution de vodka en Russie
> 
> 
> Un site comptable, destiné à enregistrer l'achat et la vente d'alcool par les commerces en Russie, a été mis en panne durant une journée par une organisation de volontaires ukrainiens. Le ministre de la transformation numérique a confirmé ce hack. Des hackers ukrainiens s'attaquent aux produits...
> ...


Moi qui croyais que la vodka était gratuite là-bas !?


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que la vodka était gratuite là-bas !?


Et quand y en a plus...


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Et quand y en a plus...


Y’a encore des idiots pour jouer les bêta testeurs !


----------



## patlek (7 Mai 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> peut-être préféreras- tu laisser chez toi une petite place pour son oeuvre " La Giulietta" ?




Ha non!!!, ça me rappelle trop la P60!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Moi qui croyais que la vodka était gratuite là-bas !?


Et moi  je croyais qu’il y avait déjà un fil de discussion ouvert pour traiter ce genre de « news ».


----------



## aCLR (7 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et moi  je croyais qu’il y avait déjà un fil de discussion ouvert pour traiter ce genre de « news ».


Tu as raison !

Pour la défense de patxito, il intervient assez dans le sujet en question pour savoir quand une info relève dudit sujet ou d’un autre… En l’écrivant je me dis que cet argument ne va pas te satisfaire, hé hé. Surtout que comme toi je me suis tâté et hésité à le déplacer.

Mais pour ma défense, mon oreillette a sifflé ! Accusé de truster le sujet avec des sculptures à l’insu de mon plein gré – tout est parti d’une méprise liée à la méconnaissance ou la non-lecture de l’article traitant de l’affaire Druet vs Cattelan. Un artiste qui pouvait soulever les mêmes réactions que ceux cités, sauf qu’il défraie moins la chronique sur les réseaux sociaux…

Du coup, pour ma défense j’ai vu dans ce message l’occasion de noyer le poisson ou détourner les esprits des plus récalcitrants à l’art d’aujourd’hui. Manque de pot ! Les copains ont remis ça. Amateurs de belles mécaniques, ils se sont insurgés de l’exposition d’une auto sortie d’une casse auto ! (On a échappé à la 103 cabossée ou la superposition ferrari/proline)

Et te voilà ! Avec une interrogation légitime qui ne renvoie qu’un réponse. Tu as raison mais bon… Accusé de phagocyter… j’ai laissé couler. En feras-tu autant ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2022)

Faites comme moi, rigolez avant d’en pleurer de honte :








						Chine : la désignation du nouveau dirigeant de Hongkong «viole les principes démocratiques», estime l'UE
					

John Lee, unique candidat au poste de chef de l'exécutif et favori de Pékin avait supervisé la répression lors des gigantesques manifestations pro-démocratie de 2019.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




"un catholique éduqué chez les jésuites »


----------



## patxito (9 Mai 2022)

Sally, un chiot de 8 mois, déchire 1.100€ en billets: son maître, Grégory "prend congé" pour se rendre à la Banque Nationale de Belgique
					

Comment réagiriez-vous si votre boule de poils déchiquetait vos billets? Grégory, le propriétaire d’un jeune golden retriever de 8 mois du nom de Sally, vient d'en faire l'amère expérience. Heureusement, la Banque Nationale de Belgique a une procédure…




					www.rtl.be


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2022)

*Faite un geste pour la bio-diversité.*


préservez l' habitat de la faune sauvage. 






						Le morpion en voie de disparition
					

Alors que l’opinion publique s’émeut de la situation précaire du panda géant ou du tigre de Sibérie, personne ne pleure sur la quasi-disparition de Pthirus pubis, mieux connu sous le nom de «morpion». Depuis une dizaine d’années, les médecins ont remarqué une baisse importante des effectifs de...




					l-express.ca
				




Voir mieux, en accueillir chez (sur) vous.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> *Faite un geste pour la bio-diversité.*
> 
> 
> préservez l' habitat de la faune sauvage.
> ...


 ... C'est dramatique !   

Cela va de pair (ou plutôt de "paire" ...  ) avec la disparition de leur habitat naturel, à savoir le slip kangourou en coton biologique qui offrait à ces petites créatures pour le moins très attachantes un lieu propice et naturel à leur vie quotidienne !

La mode, qui pousse les gens à porter des jeans ou des pantalons ultra-serrés restreint leurs territoires de façon drastique, ce qui provoque des traumatismes graves et, dans le pire des cas, des suicides collectifs indignes de notre siècle.

Les leggings, par exemple, dans le cas des filles sont de véritables nécropoles ambulantes.

Pour ma part, j'ai opté pour des slips kangourous deux tailles au-dessus de la taille normale et des pantalons de training ultra-larges en coton déformé.

D'après mes informations, et heureusement, un mouvement de protection des morpions a démarré dans les banlieues de Lille et Tourcoing et compte des milliers de partisans dont le signe de reconnaissance, outre le training cité ci-dessus, est la casquette portée à l'envers et sur le côté ... J'en ai même vu avec l'inscription : "Mouveman de protexion des morpions" (sic).

Le monde n'est pas tout-à-fait perdu !


----------



## patlek (11 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> un mouvement de protection des morpions



Une initiative que je soutiens, sans participer.

Si rien n' est fait; nos descendants, ils ne pourront jamais plus en voir en vrai....

Il ne leur restera plus que les photos, les illustrations, les films.. qu'ils regarderont les yeux embués de larmes... criant "POIURQUOI???!!! POUUUURRRQQQUUUOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIII !!!!  WWWWWHHHHOOUUUUINNNNNN!! sssssnnnnnnniiiirrrrrfffllllll.."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mai 2022)

... Merci pour cette info, Patlek ! J'arrête pas de me gratter depuis 10 minutes !


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> D'après mes informations, et heureusement, un mouvement de protection des morpions a démarré dans les banlieues de Lille et Tourcoing et compte des milliers de partisans dont le signe de reconnaissance, outre le training cité ci-dessus, est la casquette portée à l'envers et sur le côté ... J'en ai même vu avec l'inscription : "Mouveman de protexion des morpions" (sic).
> 
> Le monde n'est pas tout-à-fait perdu !


Le MpM, c'est bien !

Comment se fait-il qu'on ne peut en voir dans les zoo ?
Nos jeunes pourraient enfin s'ouvrir à cette nature si diverse !


----------



## loustic (11 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> préservez l' habitat de la faune sauvage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un jour, peut-être proche, il faudra aussi protéger les microbes, les bactéries...


----------



## touba (11 Mai 2022)

Réhabilitons l'épilation ticket de métro pour qu'ils puissent continuer à voyager.


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2022)

Portes dérobées dans les logiciels de messagerie, c'est reparti pour un tour

D'accord, ce n'est pas présenté comme ça, mais bon, comment faire autrement ?


----------



## flotow (12 Mai 2022)

.


----------



## Romuald (12 Mai 2022)

Cet ancien footballeur veut devenir champion du monde du remplacement de pare-brise

On vit vraiment une époque formidable


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Portes dérobées dans les logiciels de messagerie, c'est reparti pour un tour
> 
> D'accord, ce n'est pas présenté comme ça, mais bon, comment faire autrement ?


Comme ça :








						Des milliers de sites Internet enregistrent les données des formulaires, avant même que le bouton « envoyer » ait été utilisé
					

Une nouvelle étude montre que, sur certains sites, s’abstenir de finaliser un formulaire ne garantit pas que vos données n’aient pas déjà été récupérées. Et ce, dans le but de proposer des publicités toujours plus personnalisées.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Comme ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour Whatsapp, je ne dis pas, mais pour iMessage ?


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mai 2022)

Le chiffre d'affaire de Soleil Vert a augmenté en 2021 !


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2022)

La Chine durcit l’accès aux streams pour les plus jeunes
					

Les Chinois de moins de 16 ans seront déconnectés des vidéos en direct dès 22 heures, et les donations seront interdites aux mineurs. Le régime continue de resserrer l’étau sur les pratiques des plus jeunes en ligne.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




« (…) une vaste campagne visant à nettoyer _« le chaos »_ que représente le marché de la diffusion en direct et des vidéos courtes, et ce afin de promouvoir des contenus plus appropriés. »


----------



## touba (13 Mai 2022)

Le gouvernement se substitue aux parents incapables de bien éduquer leurs gosses plantés à longueur de journée devant les écrans à se gaver de conneries sans nom. A y regarder de plus près les mesures prises par le gouvernement devraient être celles logiquement prises par les parents dans l'objectif d'offrir une vie équilibrée à leur enfants.


----------



## Romuald (13 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> contenus plus appropriés


La vie merveilleuse de Xi ?


----------



## patlek (17 Mai 2022)

On a des nouvelles du cinglé..









						Jean-Luc Mélenchon voudrait rencontrer Élisabeth Borne "une fois avant de la remplacer"
					

L'ancien candidat de LFI à la présidentielle, qui espère accéder à Matignon à l'issue des élections législatives des 12 et 19 juin, a affirmé être prêt à débattre avec Élisabeth Borne.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> On a des nouvelles du cinglé..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traiter de cette façon notre futur premier ministre, je n'hésite pas à le dire : "c'est indigne" ! 

Je me sens mieux !


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Traiter de cette façon notre futur premier ministre, je n'hésite pas à le dire : "c'est indigne" !
> 
> Je me sens mieux !


Il dépasse Liz Borne.


----------



## Romuald (17 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il dépasse Liz Borne.


Joli !


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Joli !


Qui ça ?
Tu craques devant l'érotisme torride de la nouvelle nommée ?


----------



## patxito (18 Mai 2022)

Seine-et-Marne : mis en cause pour zoophilie, il pensait que la chèvre était consentante
					

Lundi en Seine-et-Marne, un homme de 25 ans a été interpellé après avoir été vu en train de violer une chèvre. Le mis en cause, qui sera jugé en novembre prochain, a expliqué qu'il pensait que la bête était consentante.




					www.24matins.fr


----------



## touba (18 Mai 2022)

Et bééééé...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Seine-et-Marne : mis en cause pour zoophilie, il pensait que la chèvre était consentante
> 
> 
> Lundi en Seine-et-Marne, un homme de 25 ans a été interpellé après avoir été vu en train de violer une chèvre. Le mis en cause, qui sera jugé en novembre prochain, a expliqué qu'il pensait que la bête était consentante.
> ...


« Il a reconnu les faits, expliqué qu’il préférait _“les chèvres aux femmes”_ »

Je n’approuve pas son comportement, mais ça je peux le comprendre. J’aime bien le fromage de chèvre alors que madame fait trop souvent un fromage de pas grand chose.

«  (…) la bête avec laquelle il avait eu un rapport était consentante puisque elle l’avait léché. » 

C’est la même défense que Gérald Damarnin. Bien essayé mais lui il est ministre de Macron.

Par contre, il a eu une attitude de goujat :
« Abandonnée dans un bois de Souppes-sur-Loing, la chèvre a fini par être retrouvée par sa propriétaire. » 

Vous me direz, Damarnin aussi.


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2022)

Et est ce qu'elle ne se serait pas montrée un peu aguicheuse????

mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh?????????


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Et est ce qu'elle ne se serait pas montrée un peu aguicheuse????
> 
> mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhh?????????


Pffffffff ! 
Quel réflexe sexiste !


----------



## patlek (18 Mai 2022)

Pfffff... moi je dis.... elle aurait été en burkini, il ne se serait rien passé!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Pfffff... moi je dis.... elle aurait été en burkini, il ne se serait rien passé!!


Tout bien réfléchi, tu détiens la solution qui mettra toutes les MeToo à la retraite !


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tout bien réfléchi, tu détiens la solution qui mettra toutes les MeToo à la retraite !


Dans le genre remarque à la con du soir… Tu marques un point !

Remarque, ça n’est guère mieux que le renvoi à Darmanin dans cette affaire de chèvre violée.

Changez de cibles les copains ! Je sais pas moi… Au hasard, le football ! Ce sera tout de suite plus léger que la politique !


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Remarque, ça n’est guère mieux que le renvoi à Darmanin dans cette affaire de chèvre violée.
> 
> Changez de cibles les copains ! Je sais pas moi… Au hasard, le football ! Ce sera tout de suite plus léger que la politique !


Ce que j’ai écris est rigoureusement exact.

Concernant le football :









						Idrissa Gueye absent contre Montpellier car refusant de défendre la cause LGBT ?
					

Il y a suspicion. C’est l’histoire d’un joueur de foot, convoqué pour disputer une rencontre avec son club et qui s’éclipse à la dernière ...




					www.sofoot.com
				












						Valérie Pécresse veut sanctionner Idrissa Gueye
					

« On pouvait être contre le mariage gay en 2012 et ne pas être homophobe. » Valérie Pécresse, février 2022. Ce ...




					www.sofoot.com
				












						La FFF invite Gueye à briser le silence rapidement
					

Éthique et tac ! Ce mercredi, c'est au tour du Conseil national d'éthique (CNE) de la FFF de s'exprimer sur l'affaire Gueye, accusé de ne pas ...




					www.sofoot.com
				





Football toujours :









						Éric Olhats, les parts d'ombre de l'ancien conseiller de Griezmann mis en examen
					

Mis en examen pour « atteintes sexuelles sur mineurs » et écroué, Éric Olhats, l'ancien mentor d'Antoine Griezmann, s'est forgé la réputation d'un bâtisseur à l'extrême rigueur mais laisse aussi apparaître une personnalité tempétueuse aux agissements troubles.




					www.lequipe.fr
				












						Benjamin Mendy (Manchester City) entre deux audiences
					

Une nouvelle audience préliminaire concernant Benjamin Mendy, accusé de plusieurs viols en Angleterre, a eu lieu ce mardi matin, en son absence. Le défenseur français a de nouveau rendez-vous au tribunal de Chester en début de semaine prochaine.




					www.lequipe.fr
				






Sinon, l’arbitrage était vraiment à chier ce soir pendant la finale de l’UEFA. Même Stéphanie Frappart avait fait mieux en Coupe de France.


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2022)

un peu de Lol ?

Quoique.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Changez de cibles les copains ! Je sais pas moi… Au hasard, le football ! Ce sera tout de suite plus léger que la politique !


Perdre 40 à 0


----------



## patlek (19 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans le genre remarque à la con du soir… Tu marques un point !



Moi, je dis; les animaux femelles devraient porter la burka.

Les chevres, les brebis, les vaches, les juments , les anesses, les poules, les biches, les renardes, les chiennes, les chattes, les éléphantes, les girafes femelles, les lionnes, les dauphins femelles, les sardines, les baleines....


----------



## loustic (19 Mai 2022)

Ce serait une actualité amusante : des baleines dans la piscine !
Avec ou sans burkunu


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Ce serait une actualité amusante : des baleines dans la piscine !
> Avec ou sans burkunu


S'pèce d'obsédé sexuel !


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je dis; les animaux femelles devraient porter la burka.
> 
> Les chevres, les brebis, les vaches, les juments , les anesses, les poules, les biches, les renardes, les chiennes, les chattes, les éléphantes, les girafes femelles, les lionnes, les dauphins femelles, les sardines, les baleines....


Je serais curieux d'apprendre qu'un quelconque abruti puisse avoir l'idée saugrenue de vouloir violer une lionne.
Et je ne parle de ceux qui penseraient avoir le matériel nécessaire pour s'attaquer à une éléphante ou une baleine.


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce que j’ai écris est rigoureusement exact.


Et alors ? Dois-tu ramener cet épisode zoophile à la vie de nos politiciens ? Je ne pense pas ! L’actu ne se limite pas à la sphère jacobine. On bouffe déjà assez de ces news ailleurs pour trouver d’autres renvois ici, non.

Et c’est pareil pour les autres ! Qu’une combinaison intégrale de baignade pour nonnes fasse les choux gras des actus spectacles ne devrait pas vous entraîner à la calquer sur le reste du genre animal, sauf à considérer ce fait divers comme essentiel pour la société. Surtout quand vous redondez !

Sortez-vous les doigts pour nous faire sourire plutôt qu’abonder dans le sens de la médiocrité ambiante, mince !


----------



## patlek (19 Mai 2022)

mmrrrrr...

On est surveillé....


----------



## aCLR (19 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> On est surveillé....


Que des pimbêches voient un signe d’émancipation sociale dans cette lecture orthodoxe des hadiths ne vous donne pas carte blanche pour l’appliquer à l’ensemble du règne animal ! Nous, les bipèdes doués de cognition abstraite, sommes ce qui se fait de pire pour l’équilibre de la nature. Tu, et tes comparses du rire spectaculaire, êtes donc priés de changer de disque. Scratcher sur cet épiphénomène comme vous le faites m’emmerde*.

Je ne voudrais pas faire mon Dos Jones, l’auteur de la première version de ce sujet – mais qui s’en souvient – seulement l’objectif était de partager des informations sortant de l’ordinaire. Qu’elles soient amusantes ou tristes, ces actus avaient pour objet de nous éloigner d’un quotidien, hélas, de plus en plus morose. 

* et comme je suis le con chargé de modérer les messages de cette section récréative du forum informatique qui nous rassemble, il y a un moment où vos bafouilles oiseuses vont jarreter !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2022)

Pas bêtes, ceux là : La Gagygnole met la montagne suisse en bouteille pour la ressusciter 

À tester !


----------



## boninmi (19 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> À tester !


Tu veux dire : à consommer avec modération


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu veux dire : à consommer avec modération


Avant ou après les cinq fruits et légumes par jour ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Mai 2022)

spécial dédicace à zebig


----------



## aCLR (20 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> spécial dédicace à zebig


Crévindiou ! Tu vas nous transformer Papy croquettes en Papy procédurier avec une nouvelles pareille ! Je vois d’ici la scène telle qu’elle pourrait se passer aux prochaines aurores.

À la lecture de ton papier, Zebig manque de s’étrangler avec son premier café. Lucky s’empresse de lui taper dans le dos pour l’aider à purger ses voies respiratoires toit en le tanant d’un : « toi, tu as encore oublié de mettre tes sucrettes dans le fond de ton mug ! » Encore sous le choc, Zebig lui jette un regard suspect avant de se reprendre et de répondre : « non toi tu es mon poilu ! »  « Comment ça ? » Réponds Lucky. « Tiens ! Lis par toi-même ! » Rétorque Papy croquettes. Tandis que les yeux de Lucky s’écarquillent à mesure qu’il lit, son maître commence à faire le tri parmi son animalerie. « Toi t’es à moi ! Toi… Mille deux cents boules ! Toi pareil ! Toi non tu es mien ! Et toi mienne ! Mais toi par contre mille deux cents boules ! Idem pour çuilà ! » « Ça fait combien ?! » S’interroge Lucky. « Pas loin de cinq mille dollars ! » lance Zebig. « Ouah ! Tu peux traduire en barils de jus de thon s’te plaît ?! » réponds Lucky, d’un coup intéressé. « Que nenni mon ami ! Mon Abarth Lucky ! Mon Abarth ! Elle se rapproche mon Lucky ! Je m’y vois déjà ! » Alors que Zebig toupine, Doudou ex-Gaby réveillé par le bruit débarque devant l’écran « vous voulez faire quoi avec ces sans boules ?! »


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> spécial dédicace à zebig


Ça confirme ce que me disait ma femme : "Je te préviens mon petit bonhomme que ça pourrait te coûter cher si jamais t'avais la vague intention d'aller nourrir la chatte à la voisine."


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Mai 2022)

Blague à part, cela dit, ça a vaguement le goût d'un vol d'animal, et je peux comprendre la propriétaire.
Et pour l'instant tout le monde a perdu puisque ces cons-là on foutu le chat en foyer.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Mai 2022)

L’Allemagne veut retirer le nucléaire de l’Union européenne


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L’Allemagne veut retirer le nucléaire de l’Union européenne


Saloperie de Boches. Ils se sont foutu dans la merde et la lignite et maintenant ils veulent y entrainer les autres. C'est "beau" l'Europe.


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Blague à part, cela dit, ça a vaguement le goût d'un vol d'animal, et je peux comprendre la propriétaire.
> Et pour l'instant tout le monde a perdu puisque ces cons-là on foutu le chat en foyer.


Effectivement, le titre est putaclic et ne dit pas tout, il faut lire l'article. Mais c'était trop drôle.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Effectivement, le titre est putaclic et ne dit pas tout, il faut lire l'article. Mais c'était trop drôle.


Le vol des chats est un problème majeur


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2022)

Actualité : Aujourd'hui c'est la fête des Émile.
Les anciens se souviennent du jeu d'Émile Borne...
(rien de commun avec le nom de...)


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2022)

Oui. Je me souviens aussi des jeux d'Émile Louis. 


Sur recommandation de aCLR, je vais plutôt vous parler d'une sujet léger : le football.









						La presse madrilène très amère au lendemain de la prolongation de Kylian Mbappé au PSG
					

Au lendemain de l'annonce de sa prolongation au PSG jusqu'en 2025, Kylian Mbappé fait la une de la presse sportive espagnole et notamment madrilène, qui ne semble pas près de digérer ce retournement de situation.




					www.lequipe.fr


----------



## loustic (22 Mai 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité : Aujourd'hui c'est la fête des Émile.
> Les anciens se souviennent du jeu d'Émile Borne...
> (rien de commun avec le nom de...)


Le jeu d'Émile Borne ne serait pas un sujet léger ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Le jeu d'Émile Borne ne serait pas un sujet léger ?


Je ne vais pas m'avancer sur ce terrain glissant. Le modo a dit que je pouvais parler football, alors je parle football.

D'ailleurs, les news sont plutôt amusantes en ce moment de ce côté, surtout grâce aux Espingouins :









						LaLiga attaque le PSG en justice après la prolongation de Mbappé
					

Ouin, ouin, ouin. Entre les supporters du Real Madrid, certains journalistes promadrilènes et la direction de la Casa Blanca, la prolongation ...




					www.sofoot.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le modo a dit que je pouvais parler football, alors je parle football.


_<mode fayot on>_ Modérateur siouplaît ! Il parle foot ici alors qu'il existe un fil dédié ...  _<mode fayot off>   _


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> _<mode fayot on>_ Modérateur siouplaît ! Il parle foot ici alors qu'il existe un fil dédié ...  _<mode fayot off>  _


Toi, tu fais ta grosse jalouse parce que même au seum vous avez été dépassés par les Espagnols, "petites mains, grandes bagnoles" (Brel).

Ce n'est pas du football proprement dit, matchs, tactiques, transferts, etc, mais des news amusantes autour du football.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ...mais des news amusantes autour du football.


En fait, j'allais parler du salaire de Mbappé mais ce n'est pas une new amusante !   ...


----------



## patlek (23 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'allais parler du salaire de Mbappé


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, j'allais parler du salaire de Mbappé mais ce n'est pas une new amusante !   ...


Non la news amusante depuis quelques années maintenant, c’est le salaire et le montant du transfert d’Eden Hazard au Real.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Non la news amusante depuis quelques années maintenant, c’est le salaire et le montant du transfert d’Eden Hazard au Real.


 ... Tu ne changeras jamais !!!! ...  
La seule différence, c'est que Eden Hazard, je l'aime bien, lui !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Tu ne changeras jamais !!!! ...
> La seule différence, c'est que Eden Hazard, je l'aime bien, lui !!!!


Moi aussi, c’est une bonne blague belge.


----------



## v1nce29 (23 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je dis; les animaux femelles devraient porter la burka.
> 
> Les chevres, les brebis, les vaches, les juments , les anesses, les poules, les biches, les renardes, les chiennes, les chattes, les éléphantes, les girafes femelles, les lionnes, les dauphins femelles, les sardines, les baleines....


Ok. Mais tu oublies le volet "en même temps".

En même temps, il faudra appliquer l'écriture inclusive aux animaux.
les giraf⸱e⸱s, les poul⸱e⸱s, les sardin⸱e⸱s, les balein⸱e⸱s


----------



## loustic (23 Mai 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Ok. Mais tu oublies le volet "en même temps".
> 
> En même temps, il faudra appliquer l'écriture inclusive aux animaux.
> les giraf⸱e⸱s, les poul⸱e⸱s, les sardin⸱e⸱s, les balein⸱e⸱s


Dpnc les giraf(e)s, les poul(e)s, les sardin(e)s, les balein(e)s, etc


----------



## v1nce29 (23 Mai 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Dpnc les giraf(e)s, les poul(e)s, les sardin(e)s, les balein(e)s, etc


T'es pas fou ? Mettre le féminin entre parenthèses ? Tu te rends compte de la portée de ton geste ? Repens-toi malheureu⸱se⸱x !


----------



## patlek (23 Mai 2022)

Re..



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En fait, j'allais parler du salaire de Mbappé











						Pourquoi Kylian Mbappé reste au PSG
					

Kylian Mbappé a prolongé au PSG pour trois ans. Il sera au centre du projet. L’épilogue de ce feuilleton a électrisé le Parc. D’autres annonces vont suivre.




					www.lejdd.fr
				





"Au-delà des chiffres évoqués (jusqu’à huit zéros pour la prime à la signature)"


Moi, je compte surenchérir et faire une offre, pour l'équipe du village voisin, et pour la prime à la signature du contrat, moi,  j'évoque un chiffre à 12 zéros*!!!


*000 000 000 000 €


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Mai 2022)

J'annonce 13 zéros.
0 000 000 000 000 €
En cash.


----------



## touba (24 Mai 2022)

J'annonce 3 - 0 pour l'OM


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2022)

Sale temps pour les cigognes


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mai 2022)

Faudrait faire un élevage de grenouilles dans une mare du coin...


----------



## patlek (24 Mai 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Sale temps pour les cigognes



Rrrhhaaaaa... les gens se disent "Ha oui, tiens, je vais me brancher sur la webcam des cigognes... çà va etre sympa et trop mignon!, tiens, et je vais montrer ça aux gosses!"

Et ils se retrouvent à visionner un film d' horreur! avec des enfants traumatisés à jamais!!!


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Faudrait faire un élevage de grenouilles dans une mare du coin...


figure toi que certains s'inquiètent de la faune des étangs devant la prolifération des cigognes dans l'Est.


----------



## patxito (24 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Rrrhhaaaaa... les gens se disent "Ha oui, tiens, je vais me brancher sur la webcam des cigognes... çà va etre sympa et trop mignon!, tiens, et je vais montrer ça aux gosses!"
> 
> Et ils se retrouvent à visionner un film d' horreur! avec des enfants traumatisés à jamais!!!


Dans le genre " la nature est une sale garce" (à tout le moins pour les pigeons, le faucon pèlerin n'étant pas vegan...), cette vidéo prise il y a quelques jours à la cathédrale de Bruxelles :


----------



## patlek (24 Mai 2022)

Mieux que les films de zombies!...


----------



## Powerdom (24 Mai 2022)

Vous êtes sur que c'est pas Zebig que le faucon est en train de becter ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Vous êtes sur que c'est pas Zebig que le faucon est en train de becter ?


Mais non !


----------



## patlek (24 Mai 2022)

Un nouveau truc pour zebig:









						Un Taïwanais invente une poussette pour promener ses poissons rouges
					

VIDÉO. Jerry Huang a imaginé un moyen de transport pour ses poissons rouges, afin qu’ils « explorent d’autres mondes ».




					www.nouvelobs.com
				




Pour changer des chats, et se promener dans le quartier.


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2022)

Çuilà ! C’est une sacrée couche qu’il tient ! :fish:


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mai 2022)

Chépas si un jour les étasuniens comprendront !!!


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Chépas si un jour les étasuniens comprendront !!!


Dans les écoles primaires japonaises, les enfants font des exercices de prévention du risque sismiques. Ils se mettent sous leur table et se font tout petit pour ne pas prendre le plafond sur la tête.
Pendant ce temps-là dans les écoles primaires américaines, les enfants font aussi des exercices de survie. Ils se mettent aussi sous leur table pour se faire tout petit. Il n’y a que le danger qui change. Ils ne craignent pas les tremblements de terre – sauf peut-être en Californie – mais les détraqués munis d’armes de guerre.
On vit une époque formidable !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mai 2022)

Je m’auto-censure. Ça ira plus vite.

Une news ?

Football et cinéma :









						La femme de Cristiano Ronaldo, la veuve d'Elvis Presley et Shakira... La montée des marches qui swingue à Cannes
					

La Planète Marches. - Jour 9. Austin Butler, Tom Hanks et une foule d'invités inattendus ont assisté à la projection du biopic Elvis, signé Baz Luhrmann, ce mercredi 25 mai, au Festival de Cannes 2022.




					madame.lefigaro.fr


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C’était un post très interessant qui allait un peu plus loin que les tartuferies habituelles publiées sur le sujet.


Oui ! Seulement l’intervention initiale de Lio70 contenait un propos contraire aux CGUs qui pouvait, au-delà de la suspension de son compte, mener à une action judiciaire sous l’impulsion d’un tiers. Si bien que l’autorité suprême – bien plus au fait des règles en la matière qu’un modérateur laxiste et partial – s’est prémunie d’un tel risque en supprimant les échanges concernés, assorti d’un avertissement pour le contrevenant. Le débat est clos !



Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faudrait aussi un jour parler de Hollywood et de son rôle dans la glorification de la violence aux U.S.A.


Alors là ! Je m’en vais reprendre la formule d’un « célèbre » animateur du PAF pour faire court. 

_« Et n’oubliez pas ! Tout ceci n’est que de la télévision ! »_


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mai 2022)

Littérature :








						L’autrice de « Comment tuer son mari » condamnée pour le meurtre de son conjoint
					

La romancière de 71 ans a été jugée coupable du meurtre de son mari par la justice américaine. Elle a l’intention de faire appel de cette décision.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Oui ! Seulement l’intervention initiale de Lio70 contenait un propos contraire aux CGUs qui pouvait, au-delà de la suspension de son compte, mener à une action judiciaire sous l’impulsion d’un tiers.




Lio70???... 
Il est pourtant très sage d'habitude... 



Bloc de spoiler



J'ai compris... Carlos Ghosn a encore usurpé l'identité et le compte de Lio70...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2022)

Piqûres dans les rassemblements de masse ... réalité ou psychose ???

Un festival pour ados a dû être annulé après qu'une vingtaine de participants ont été victimes de malaises après avoir eu la sensation d'avoir été "piqués" !
Emmenés à l'hosto, aucune injection de produits n'a été détectée, ni d'ailleurs, d'éventuelles traces visibles de piqûres dans ce cas bien précis, contrairement à d'autres manifestations ou des traces ont été constatées !
D'après un spécialiste, rien que la sensation ou le sentiment d'avoir été piqué peut provoquer des crises d'angoisse et mener à une psychose parmi les participants proches ...

Alors, j'en viens à me poser des questions ... situation réelle et préoccupante, psychose galopante ou besoin de faire le buzz ??????

​


----------



## Gwen (26 Mai 2022)

Je pense que la situation est réelle pour certaines personnes. Mais, devant ces attaques inédites, une psychose s'est mise en place.

Un peu comme moi qui pense qu'un moustique va me piquer alors qu'il vole juste dans la pièce. La moindre sensation sur ma peau me fait claquer la main à cet endroit alors que la bestiole continue de voler bien loin de moi. C'est juste une réaction logique de protection.


----------



## aCLR (26 Mai 2022)

L’armure de chevalier va enfin revenir à la mode !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mai 2022)

Ma gamine, qui n'est pas forcément une coutumière du fait, est sortie en boite avec des copines dernièrement.
Réponse quand je lui demande comment s'est passée sa soirée :
"C'était pourri, j'ai passé mon temps à me dire que j'allais me faire piquer".
Je suis tout prêt à croire qu'une vague psychose s'installe, même si son seul témoignage ne suffit pas à valider une généralité.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ma gamine, qui n'est pas forcément une coutumière du fait, est sortie en boite avec des copines dernièrement.
> Réponse quand je lui demande comment s'est passée sa soirée :
> "C'était pourri, j'ai passé mon temps à me dire que j'allais me faire piquer".
> Je suis tout prêt à croire qu'une vague psychose s'installe, même si son seul témoignage ne suffit pas à valider une généralité.




Ton post fait étrangement échos à celui de The Big...
Je peux me tromper, mals ça me fait penser au début d'une rumeur.
Nous verrons si cette idée de "la peur de se faire piquer" se propage, via les réseaux sociaux par exemple... Ou pas.


----------



## touba (27 Mai 2022)

Ils savent plus quoi inventer pour vacciner la population.
Je suis pas complotiste mais là ça sent la vaccination de force. Pour preuve à la sortie des boîtes de nuit ils offrent des entrées gratuites pour faire revenir les jeunes et ainsi leur injecter leur dose de rappel.

Mon neveu qui est un sacré fêtard à eu 7 rappels.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mai 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ils savent plus quoi inventer pour vacciner la population.
> Je suis pas complotiste mais là ça sent la vaccination de force. Pour preuve à la sortie des boîtes de nuit ils offrent des entrées gratuites pour faire revenir les jeunes et ainsi leur injecter leur dose de rappel.
> 
> Mon neveu qui est un sacré fêtard à eu 7 rappels.




Vaccination de force, non. 

Mais qu'il y ait eu dans des cas sans doute rares et isolés de personnes s'étant fait injecter n'importe quoi, c'est possible...

Cela fait penser au Rohypnol que des violeurs faisaient boire à des filles à leur insu...
Certains auraient trouvé malin de reproduire le même schéma avec un produit injectable ?...
À grande échelle, je n'y crois pas.
Des cas isolés, c'est possible.

Mals il y a aussi la COVID-19...
Et maintenant la Variole du Singe, dans une proportion largement moindre et avec des symptômes gênants mais bénins.
Et comme je l'ai dit ailleurs, la Variole du Singe provient d'un virus ADN, donc en principe avec un potentiel de mutations moins étendu que dans le cas d'un virus ARN comme le SARS-CoV2...


Bref, il y a peut-être et même probablement quelques cas d'injections forcées de la part de quelques pervers et autres tarés.
Cas relativement isolés, et sans doute même rares.

Mals il y a la situation sanitaire, qui sans être aussi préoccupante qu'elle le fut reste encore assez anxiogène.
Et parallèlement aux virus, il y a les vaccins, les campagnes vaccinales. Inoffensives,  salvatrices, mals pouvant encore inspirer des craintes ou même de la peur. 


Bref, mélangez tout ça au shaker, servez bien frais un peu partout sans oublier les réseaux sociaux, et vous avez une recette pour faire naître une rumeur, ou au moins un début de rumeur...
Voire plusieurs...


Nous sommes au 21ème siècle et notre raison devrait l'emporter.
Mals quelques probables actes délictueux et franchement stupides, cela peut suffire à faire nettre une rumeur.
Si elle devait prendre de l'ampleur, cela deviendrait un problème en soi.

Si les jeunes, car il semblerait que ce soit eux les pirivipaux concernés, ne devaient plus pouvoir se rendre à un concert ni aller en boîte sans craindre de se faire injecter du Valium (Diazépam), de la morphine injectable, ou pourquoi pas un vaccin anti-COVID-19 (à ARN Messager, tant qu'à faire ; c'est curieusement toujours ce qui génère le plus de fantasmes), ou n'importe quoi d'autre, nous aurions une rumeur qui deviendrait un vrai problème à part entière, voire un vrai danger.


La période est anxiogène.
Elle est propice à l'apparition de dangers imaginaires qui seront tout aussi inquiétants, voire traumatisants que les vrais.


Nous avons tous connu de meilleures périodes, dans des domaines divers et variés, mais sachons garder la tête froide.
Pour ne minimiser aucun danger réel.
Et pour ne pas accorder foi à d'autres dangers, qui dans l'immense majorité des cas n'existent que dans l'esprit de personnes chez qui on aura su installer la peur.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ils savent plus quoi inventer pour vacciner la population.
> Je suis pas complotiste mais là ça sent la vaccination de force. Pour preuve à la sortie des boîtes de nuit ils offrent des entrées gratuites pour faire revenir les jeunes et ainsi leur injecter leur dose de rappel.
> 
> Mon neveu qui est un sacré fêtard à eu 7 rappels.


Rassure moi, c'est du second degré ?


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2022)

Le phénomène existe, après, il ne faut pas le grandir pour autant.




			https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-la-loire/nantes-44000/video-piqures-suspectes-a-nantes-45-signalements-en-tout-ef2fe28a-2737-4066-9630-5b5a75818c07
		




			https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-la-loire/nantes-44000/video-piqures-a-nantes-deux-suspects-interpelles-e9d2bd35-9d05-4946-a27e-840406ee19ba


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mai 2022)

Prenons un exemple :

Je suis un jeune ado biberonné aux réseaux sociaux (je sais que ce n'est pas crédible, mais tant pis ...)  
Toujours scotché sur FB je m'aperçois que mes potes font le buzz en postant des photos de leurs traces de piqûres qu'ils partagent à tours de bras (ou plutôt de pouces !) avec les commentaires et les "like" qui vont si bien avec !
Après avoir assisté à quelques rassemblements et/ou festivals ... Rien chez moi ... aucune piquouze ... Rien à raconter ... nada !
Ne vais-je pas être tenté de me piquer moi-même pour faire partie de la meute, d'inventer les commentaires et ainsi participer à la psychose galopante ???
Je sais bien que tous les ados ne sont pas cons, mais comme un jour j'ai eu 15 ans, je me permets d'avoir des doutes !


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2022)

Dans cet article sur l’avenir de nos forêts, la Société Botanique de France s’insurge contre l’introduction d’espèces exotiques pour remplacer nos espèces mises à mal par le dérèglement climatique. 









						Réchauffement climatique : l’aberrante politique de protection des forêts
					

Dans un livre blanc, la Société botanique de France dénonce la politique d’“introduction d’essences exotiques” prônée par le ministère en charge des forêts. Explications en compagnie de Guillaume Decocq, botaniste à l’origine de la gronde.




					www.telerama.fr
				




On peut notamment lire que : « Dans cette liste de 129 espèces éligibles à subventions – dont 67 classées “exotiques”, c’est-à-dire originellement non européennes –, il s’en trouve une vingtaine… dont le ministère de l’environnement subventionne l’arrachage !  »

La SBF a publié en décembre dernier un livre blanc sur l’introduction d’essences exotiques en forêt – bouquin présenté en avant-première aux assises du bois et de la forêt organisé par le gouvernement – que vous pouvez télécharger en suivant le lien sur cette page de présentation du site de la SBF. Ce sera plus complet que l’article réservé aux abonnés.


----------



## touba (27 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Rassure moi, c'est du second degré ?


LOL.


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans cet article sur l’avenir de nos forêts, la Société Botanique de France s’insurge contre l’introduction d’espèces exotiques pour remplacer nos espèces mises à mal par le dérèglement climatique



J' avais un sequoia, a 40 metres de chez moi, il était magnifique, vraiment baleze... j' ignore l' age qu'il avait, mais c' était un sacré morceau...  il a été coupé il y a quelques années ; et çà m'a fait de la peine. C' était vraiment un bel arbre. Il était beau a voir.

Il était pas "en foret" mais dans un parc.


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> J' avais un sequoia, a 40 metres de chez moi, (…) Il était pas "en foret" mais dans un parc.


J’ai un trachycarpus fortunei dans mon jardin. Un palmier de Chine si tu préfères. Une espèce tout aussi exotique que le séquoia du parc de ton voisin. Mais le coup de gueule n’est pas contre nos jardins, parcs ou arboretums, hein, il est contre nos forêts, domaines et autres exploitations forestières. Préférer l’introduction à la hâte d’espèces parfois invasives (cf la citation) plutôt qu’étudier comment nos espèces locales s’adaptent est une drôle de solution !


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2022)

Sur les forets, ce que je trouve dommage, ce sont les plantations de pins, ou sapins. 

C' est pour la rentabilité. Mais c'est pas forcément terrible.

Par contre, un arbre, çà met 50 ans a pousser, et avec le changement climatique, il faut revoir les especes plantées, en fonction de ce que purrait etre le climat à l'avenir.  Il y a des arbres qui poussent en ce moment dans les foret, qui à l' avenir ne pourront plus y pousser.


----------



## touba (27 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Par contre, un arbre, çà met 50 ans a pousser,


Non ça met 1 jour à pousser, en fait ils poussent tous les jours.

Et l'âge adulte d'un arbre dépend de son espèce... J'ai planté un flamboyant il y a 3 ans il fait 13 mètres de haut avec un tronc large comme un ballon de basket, j'avais planté en même temps des tamariniers il font 2 mètres et un tronc large comme une balle de ping-pong.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mai 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Mais c'est pas forcément terrible


C'est même une catastrophe à moyen terme comme toute monoculture, même s'il semblerait que ce soit moins pire avec le douglas qu'avec d'autres résineux à croissance rapide.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mai 2022)

Une belle occasion perdue: semer des Mac Tournesol, les jardiniers se sont plantés


----------



## patlek (27 Mai 2022)

L' age des sequoia, aux USA, ça va jusqu'a 2000 ans.


En voilà un en France qui ressemble à celui qui était mon voisin:









						190 ans, 44 mètres : le séquoia du domaine de Campagne classé arbre remarquable
					

Le très majestueux séquoia géant du parc du château de Campagne en Dordogne vient d'être labellisé " arbre remarquable". Il rejoint sept autres arbres du Périgord qui ont déjà obtenu cette distinction.




					www.francebleu.fr
				




Apres, le truc, 2 siecles pour pousser, et disont 2 jours pour le supprimer...


----------



## aCLR (27 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est même une catastrophe à moyen terme comme toute monoculture, même s'il semblerait que ce soit moins pire avec le douglas qu'avec d'autres résineux à croissance rapide.


Oui surtout que bien souvent, pour garantir la monoculture, le forestier passe du roundup dans les allées. 


patlek a dit:


> aux USA


J’en avais déjà parlé mais dans l’Utah, il y a le pando. Cette colonie clonale composée de 47.000 peupliers faux-trembles a environ 80.000 ans. (lien wiki) Cela rejoint ce que disait touba à propos de ses arbres plantés en même temps et à la croissance différente. Dire qu’un arbre pousse en cinquante ans c’est comme dire qu’un mammifère vit trois ans. Ça n’a pas vraiment de sens, sauf pour les essences à potentiel commercial.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Mai 2022)

Kelle musik écoutez vous donc ? 4.0
					






					forums.macg.co


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mai 2022)

L'histoire du berger et de l'expert









						L’HISTOIRE DU BERGER DE CAMPAGNE ET DE L’EXPERT EN AUDIT & CONSEILS
					

Écoutez cette anecdote d’un Berger de campagne qui reçoit la visite d’un Expert en Audit et en Conseils. Durée : 2 min




					soleilverseau.com


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2022)

Une blague connue, pas une anecdote. Mais ça décrit bien nombre d'experts présents dans les journaux, les radios et sur les plateaux télés.


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Une blague connue, pas une anecdote. Mais ça décrit bien nombre d'experts présents dans les journaux, les radios et sur les plateaux télés.


Tu veux une anecdote ?! Tiens ! Celle-ci est tirée du livre blanc de la SBF… Et c’est pas de la blague !

_« Des systèmes de « paiement des services environnementaux » ont été proposés dans le débat public, dans lesquels les utilisateurs de la forêt rétribueraient les propriétaires forestiers pour qu'ils y maintiennent l'intégrité des services écosystémiques. »_


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu veux une anecdote ?! Tiens ! Celle-ci est tirée du livre blanc de la SBF… Et c’est pas de la blague !
> 
> _« Des systèmes de « paiement des services environnementaux » ont été proposés dans le débat public, dans lesquels les utilisateurs de la forêt rétribueraient les propriétaires forestiers pour qu'ils y maintiennent l'intégrité des services écosystémiques. »_


Gné ? 
J'ai besoin d'un expert pour m'expliquer ce que ça veut dire.


----------



## aCLR (29 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Gné ?
> J'ai besoin d'un expert pour m'expliquer ce que ça veut dire.


_« Le concept de « service écosystémique » a été popularisé à partir de 2005 avec l'Évaluation des écosystèmes pour le Millénaire (Millenium Ecosystem Assessment ou MEA). Il désigne les bénéfices que les sociétés humaines tirent des processus naturels sous-jacents au fonctionnement des écosystèmes. Plusieurs classifications en ont été proposées. La plus utilisée distingue les services :

• d'approvisionnement : dans le cas des forêts, il s'agit de la production de bois, de produits alimentaires (fruits, champignons,
gibier.), d'oxygène, etc. ;

• de régulation : modulation du climat, régulation des crues, épuration des eaux et des sols, préservation des sols contre l'érosion, contrôle des flux d'espèces pollinisatrices, auxiliaires, pathogènes, etc.;

• de support : réservoir de biodiversité, séquestration du carbone,
formation des sols, recyclage des nutriments, production de biomasse, etc.;

• socio-culturels : aspects récréatifs (promenade, chasse, pêche...), esthétiques (création artistique.), éducatifs et spirituels. »_


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _« Le concept de « service écosystémique » a été popularisé à partir de 2005 avec l'Évaluation des écosystèmes pour le Millénaire (Millenium Ecosystem Assessment ou MEA). Il désigne les bénéfices que les sociétés humaines tirent des processus naturels sous-jacents au fonctionnement des écosystèmes. Plusieurs classifications en ont été proposées. La plus utilisée distingue les services :
> 
> • d'approvisionnement : dans le cas des forêts, il s'agit de la production de bois, de produits alimentaires (fruits, champignons,
> gibier.), d'oxygène, etc. ;
> ...


Il y a donc dans les milieux autorisés des mecs qui s'autorisent à conceptualiser des choses dont eux seuls maitrisent le concept.
Ils sont payés ou c'est juste un passe-temps d'initiés ?


----------



## aCLR (30 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ils sont payés ou c'est juste un passe-temps d'initiés ?


Dès qu’il s’agit de faire payer un passe-temps, ils [les hommes en gris des ministères] ont toujours une idée pour !
(la lutte contre les espèces exotiques envahissantes [les EEE] coûte des sommes astronomiques à l’état)

………


La Joconde entartée pour sauver la planète !?


----------



## boninmi (30 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> (la lutte contre les espèces exotiques envahissantes [les EEE] coûte des sommes astronomiques à l’état)


Les efforts pour la lutte contre la pyrale du buis et le frelon asiatique ne semblent pas avoir plombé les finances .


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> La Joconde entartée pour sauver la planète !?


Nan mais sérieux...


----------



## peyret (30 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> La Joconde entartée pour sauver la planète !?


...l'avé pas pris ses cachetons qui vont bien....


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Mai 2022)

*Frédéric Leclerc-Imhoff*, journaliste de BFM TV, a été tué en Ukraine par un éclat d'obus.
Il avait le statut de pigiste et de Journaliste Reporter d'Images (JRI).
Je voudrais rendre hommage à ces gens qui nous informent, parfois au péril de leur vie. 

L'un de mes deux meilleurs amis a lui aussi été JRI pendant de longues années. (Pas du tout pour BFM TV). 
Grâce à lui, j'ai eu de nombreux témoignages concernant cette profession, parfois très physique, et demandant beaucoup de compétences techniques et humaines


----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2022)

Apres le covid...


La variole du singe 

Et maintenant,

La grippe de la tomate!!









						Grippe de la tomate : faut-il s'inquiéter de ce mystérieux virus qui touche les enfants ?
					

Un nouveau virus, nommé "grippe de la tomate" en raison des éruptions cutanées qu’il provoque sur le corps, a émergé en Inde ces dernières semaines. Il toucherait principalement les enfants de moins de cinq ans.




					fr.yahoo.com
				




On vit quand meme dans un monde n peu bizarre...


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2022)

Perso je minquiète plus du virus du buzz qui fait que le moindre pet de travers de la nature à l'autre bout de la planète est interprété comme possiblement dangereux pour l'humanité, laquelle est pourtant semble-t-il assez grande pour aller toute seule dans le mur.


----------



## patlek (31 Mai 2022)

Je notais juste , les noms...

La variole du singe, la grippe de la tomate...; je verrais bien ça comme des titres de morceaux de jazz.


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mai 2022)

Le rhume de la pomme !
Rien que dans le titre, t'as déjà une promesse rythmique.


----------



## aCLR (1 Juin 2022)

La pyrale du buis ! Ah non c’est déjà pris… Les amygdales cuites alors ! Ça sonne comme les endives cuites. Un truc que plus un jeune ne peut blairer – ou apprécier.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juin 2022)

Ca me rappelle un jeu sympa de la grande époque. Mais ça ne marcherait pas aujourd'hui, ça prend du temps à répondre, faut réfléchir, faire des manips, toussa.
c'était mieux avant©


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Juin 2022)

*JUBILE DE LA REINE ELIZABETH II*

Lucky rend hommage à la souveraine ...







*Gizmo* : gros fayot !!! ​


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2022)

C’est moi ou… Tout accuse l’ex Capitaine du Costa Concordia !


----------



## Romuald (3 Juin 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> C’est moi ou… Tout accuse l’ex Capitaine du Costa Concordia !






​


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juin 2022)

Le responsable de la manœuvre est le pilote fourni par les autorités portuaires, pas le commandant de bord.

"Le quai d’amarrage devra être reconstruit tandis que des investigations seront menées pour connaître le contexte de cette collision."

Au dernières nouvelles, le commandant Schettino est toujours assigné en cale sèche à la prison de Rebibbia. Un solide alibi.


----------



## patlek (3 Juin 2022)

Naaannn... c' était Roger, le coude à la fenetre, la gitane mais au bec...

-Tu freines pas , Roger?

- Rhhhaaa... m' embete pas . C' est moi qui manoeuvre!

-Mais! FREINE ROGER!!!

-RRhhhhaaa... mais lache moi!!, j'te dis que ça passe !


----------



## aCLR (4 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> ROGER


Dis ?! Ton Roger ! C’était pas le gars sur l’échafaudage de la dernière fois ?! Si c’est lui, je comprends pourquoi la maison de Laetitia et Jesse est en rade maintenant qu’il est parti dans la marine !


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2022)

Encore une histoire de maçon !

Après avoir fait poser des plaquettes de freins en chanvre lors de la promo chez speedy et converti son trafic au bio carburant à base d’éthanol de blé, voilà que Roger – pour faire plaisir à la pastèque – a investi dans une machine révolutionnaire capable de transformer le contenu de son bac à compost en un matériau plus résistant que le béton !

Malin le Roger !

Plus besoin d’aller chez point p pour se ravitailler en lafarge classic ! Ni d’aller remplir sa brouette heaemmerlin à la station de béton en libre-service de chez holcim !

Roro a trouvé une combine. Profiter de la nuit et du calme de sa cité résidentielle pour vider en loucedé les tas de composts de ces clients écolos et leur refourguer au peti matin le béton bio ainsi obtenu !

Autre avantage pour ces clients… En cas de confinement strict ou autre enfermement involontaire – type fin du monde – voire projet survivaliste et autosuffisant, ce béton peut, une fois broyé et réhydrater, se consommer !

Alors, le pire légume ou la pire pelure de légume est celle de la citrouille. Du coup, Roger a rayé la nuit du trente-et-un octobre non pas pour profiter de la soirée d’haloween et se déguiser en zombie couvert de ketchup heinz mais bien parce qu’aller siphonner les compost alentours ne donneraient qu’un piteux béton digne des pires ouvrages architecturaux réalisés sur appel d’offres ouvrant passe droit à des rétro commissions.

Et, le meilleur légume ou la meilleure pelure de légume est celle du chou chinois ! Roger n’en revenait pas ! Non content d’avoir construit la muraille de Chine avec l’eau de la cuisson du riz uncle bens – il parait que ća a changé de nom – voilà qu’ils vont nous faire le meilleur béton avec leur chou ! Il allait se faire voler son business modèle par les restaurateurs du coin… Sauf que non ! La flopée de restos chinois de son quartier étaient tous devenus des bars à sushis !

Bref Roger fera son béton avec le compost chourravé chez ces voisins et clients écolos !


----------



## Romuald (6 Juin 2022)

Le stagiaire a encore frappé :



> Une réaction de cause à effet ? Samedi 4 juin, Buckingham Palace et le Mall ont vibré tout au long d’un concert XXL en l’honneur des 70 ans de règne d’Elizabeth II. Sketch avec l’ours Paddington, concerts de Queen, Alicia Keys _ou encore_* Durand Durand*… le show a épaté la famille royale, venue au complet. Ou presque. Meghan Markle et le prince Harry, eux, étaient aux abonnés absents.


----------



## flotow (6 Juin 2022)

C’est mieux que Dupont Dupond


----------



## boninmi (6 Juin 2022)

Ça montre qu'ils sont francophiles .


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2022)

Bonne nouvelle ou pas, Philippe Starck prophétise la fin du design d’ici à vingt ans ! 









						Le design voué à disparaître d'ici vingt ans, selon Philippe Starck
					

Pour Philippe Starck, créateur visionnaire, il n'y a pas de doute: le design "n'a pas d'avenir" et disparaîtra "d'ici vingt ans maximum", dans le sillage de la "dématérialisation" qui créera "un monde sans objets", assure-t-il, un brin provocateur, dans un entretien à l'AFP.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2022)

Drame à Sarralbe


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2022)

Ah merci, je me disais bien qu'il y avait quelque chose qui n'allait pas.
La webcam est restée inaccessible plusieurs jours et au retour du flux vidéo il n'y avait plus que 2 cigogneaux !


----------



## patlek (8 Juin 2022)

"De nombreux internautes choqués"​
Ha bah, c' est ce que je disais.


----------



## Berthold (8 Juin 2022)

Dans le même ordre d’idée, mais avec des bêtes un peu plus grosses…








						L'Espagne émue par la vidéo de cette ourse et de son ourson séparés par l'attaque d'un mâle - Vidéo Dailymotion
					

“Nous savons que l’ourse est blessée, mais nous ne savons rien d’autre”, a déclaré une source du département de l’Environnement de la région espagnole de Castille-et-Léon. Les autorités de la région tentaient mardi 7 juin de retrouver une ourse brune et son ourson, séparés par l’attaque brutale...




					www.dailymotion.com


----------



## touba (8 Juin 2022)

Cruel.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juin 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> Dans le même ordre d’idée, mais avec des bêtes un peu plus grosses…
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Espérons que la courageuse ourse et son ourson pourront être retrouvés et réunis...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juin 2022)

Fiction :









						Rodeo, le regard de Lola Quivoron
					

Julia, une jeune marginale passionnée par la pratique de la moto, fait un jour la connaissance d’une bande de garçons adeptes des rodéos urbains et se fait peu-à-peu une place dans ce milieu aussi masculin que clandestin. Après s’être distinguée avec ses courts métrages à la forme audacieuse...



					www.festival-cannes.com
				




Réalité :









						Un jeune homme meurt après avoir été percuté lors d'un rodéo urbain à Rennes
					

Il avait été hospitalisé après avoir été retrouvé en arrêt cardio-respiratoire après l'accident et souffrait d'un traumatisme crânien et d'une hémorragie interne.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## patxito (9 Juin 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> Dans le même ordre d’idée, mais avec des bêtes un peu plus grosses…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dans le même ordre d’idées, mais avec des poissons :









						Watch a shark attack a stingray at an aquarium, all to the delight of the children watching | Boing Boing
					

At New Jersey’s Adventure Aquarium, a hammerhead shark cohabitating with a stingray decides the tank isn’t big enough for the both of them. “Don’t do that! That’s mean…




					boingboing.net


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2022)

Celui qui poste une vidéo de l'attaque d'une bactérie par un virus, c'est le ban !


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> l'attaque d'une bactérie par un virus


Bah, voilà !


----------



## patlek (9 Juin 2022)

Faut remettre des trucs "trop mignon!'
Avant le traumatisme.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bah, voilà !


modération !!!
(ça ne vaut que si on est ému. C'est ton cas ?)


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> (ça ne vaut que si on est ému. C'est ton cas ?)


Le manque de dentiste prenant des patients dans mon coin me vaut une certaine haine envers les bactéries dont certaines viennent ce nicher dans mes ratiches et me chatouillent.
Heureusement quelque antibios vont aller te dégager ça !


----------



## patlek (9 Juin 2022)

Une lueur d' espoir, pour nous, les vieux...









						TÉMOIGNAGE. "À 25 ans, j'ai épousé un homme de 70 ans malgré les réticences de ma famille" - ENTRE NOUS
					

Stephanie et Don ont 45 ans d’écart. Pourtant, le couple a révélé ne pas se soucier de ce que pensent ou disent les autres au sujet de leur relation. Et même si Don est aussi âgé que le père de Stephanie, rien ne pourrait nuire à leur histoire. Si l’âge les sépare, l’amour les a […]




					www.entrenous.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Une lueur d' espoir, pour nous, les vieux...


 ... Tidju ! ... La pauvre ! ...   (Et je connais la marchandise... )
Encore une qui, au lit le soir, pourra s'amuser à parier de quel côté "IL" va tomber !!!!


----------



## patlek (9 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Encore une qui, au lit le soir, pourra s'amuser à parier de quel côté "IL" va tomber !!!!




Pffff....  Il prends les trucs là, comme les bonbons! par poignées!!


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juin 2022)

Pfizer, je me suis fait piquer trois fois avec...
Je comprends mieux maintenant !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pfizer, je me suis fait piquer trois fois avec...
> Je comprends mieux maintenant !


Content pour toi !  
Moi, je me suis résigné ... je crois qu'il est mort de sa belle mort ! ... Un souci en moins !


----------



## patlek (9 Juin 2022)

De toute façon... regarder "des chiffres et des lettres " tous les soirs... une p'tite soupe  a 18h30, au lit a 20 heures...

Danns 3 ans , la fille, elle aurat un déambulateur... Elle ferat de l'arthrose, et serat plus myope qu'une taupe!! (elle passera son temps a chercher son dentier!)


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2022)

La méconnaissance de son smartphone amène à des factures inconsidérées.









						En vacances à l'étranger, il revient avec une facture de 16 000 euros de téléphone
					

Les vacances de ce Breton se sont mal terminées. Alors qu'il était parti au Sénégal, l'homme de 76 ans a reçu une facture de 16 000 € de téléphone à son retour en France.




					actu.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Juin 2022)

gwen a dit:


> La méconnaissance de son smartphone amène à des factures inconsidérées.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Après des années à la tête de sa société, Marc décide de prendre du recul et s’autorise* quelques jours de vacances* bien mérités."
À coup de 16000 balles de facture de tel par vacances, il a bien fait de s'autoriser cette escapade une seule fois en plusieurs années.


----------



## patlek (10 Juin 2022)

Il était sur le 36 15 ULLA


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Il était sur le 36 15 ULLA


Ça manque Ulla.

_[Oui, je sais, c'est une vieille blague éculée]_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ça manque Ulla.
> 
> _[Oui, je sais, c'est une vieille blague éculée]_


 ... Moi, je la connais sous forme de dessin !

Tu commences à dessiner un os de référence qui doit être long !
Ensuite tu dessines 2 os courts !
Tu fais un carré et dans 3 coins du carré du indiques UL - dans le quatrième coin tu dessines un point d'interrogation !

Traduction :

Os court
Os court
Il manque UL dans un coin

Pfffffffff !!!! ...


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Moi, je la connais sous forme de dessin !
> 
> Tu commences à dessiner un os de référence qui doit être long !
> Ensuite tu dessines 2 os courts !
> ...


Pitain, la blague qu'on racontait en primaire, il y a ...


euh, bien longtemps, dans une galaxie pas vraiment lointaine.


----------



## Gwen (10 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pitain, la blague qu'on racontait en primaire, il y a ...
> 
> 
> euh, bien longtemps, dans une galaxie pas vraiment lointaine.


Je pense que la primaire de TheBig date d’une autre époque. Un autre siècle  c’est certain.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Je pense que la primaire de TheBig date d’une autre époque. Un autre siècle  c’est certain.


Ouais ! C'est ça ! On allait à l'école en sabots dans des tombereaux tirés par des boeufs peut-être !!!  
Fin des années 50 on roulait en Chevrolet Impala ... et neuve en plus !   






The class !!!!!! ​


----------



## Gwen (10 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ouais ! C'est ça ! On allait à l'école en sabots dans des tombereaux tirés par des boeufs peut-être !!!
> Fin des années 50 on roulait en Chevrolet Impala ... et neuve en plus !


C'est bien ce que je dis : un autre siècle. Sinon, tu aurais moins de 20 ans.  

Sinon, voici une actualité que moi j'ai trouvé amusante : Ikea se lance dans la production de platine audio pour écouter ses vinyles.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il manque UL dans un coin


Y a une version plus rapide : tu fais un carré et dans trois coins tu mets une photo de Hulk...


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a une version plus rapide : tu fais un carré et dans trois coins tu mets une photo de Hulk...




Et quelqu'un se fait enkulker dans un coin ?...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juin 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et quelqu'un se fait enkulker dans un coin ?...


T'imagines !...


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2022)

Tout ça me fait penser à un spot publicitaire en provenance d'Amérique Latine, mais que j'avais pu voir à la télé française en version traduite (sous-titrée pour l'unique séquence de texte du spot). 

Dans un plan en Noir et Blanc (comme le reste du spot), on voit une très belle jeune femme en petite robe blanche courte, et elle agite ses bras devant son visage en poussant d'horribles cris d'effroi. Elle est assise (ou à moitié allongée, je ne sais plus) sur l'un des doigts de King Kong.

Sur le plan suivant (après un fondu au noir, je crois), on retrouve la même jeune femme, exactement dans la même posture, mais sereine et épanouie, un resplendissant sourire illuminant son sublime visage. 


Et arrive alors le slogan du spot publicitaire :
" Bidule, le gel TRÈS lubrifiant !..." 


​


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2022)

Bouh !


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Juin 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 260685
> 
> 
> Bouh !


"Dans tous les cas, un plan de rénovation urbaine prévoit la démolition des logements sociaux de cette barre d'immeuble, et sa reconstruction avant 2030"
Si j'étais suspicieux, je dirais que ce "fantôme" agit pour le compte de la rénovation urbaine. Un locataire qui s'enfuit de terreur est un locataire qu'on n'a pas besoin de faire partir.
Mais je ne suis pas suspicieux et ces pratiques n'existent pas.
Héhé.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Dans tous les cas, un plan de rénovation urbaine prévoit la démolition des logements sociaux de cette barre d'immeuble, et sa reconstruction avant 2030"
> Si j'étais suspicieux, je dirais que ce "fantôme" agit pour le compte de la rénovation urbaine. Un locataire qui s'enfuit de terreur est un locataire qu'on n'a pas besoin de faire partir.
> Mais je ne suis pas suspicieux et ces pratiques n'existent pas.
> Héhé.


Je n'ai jamais bien compris cette urgence à évacuer les immeubles HLM avant de les dynamiter.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais bien compris cette urgence à évacuer les immeubles HLM avant de les dynamiter.








[nan mais tu vois le bordel si on en est rendu à ne s'exprimer qu'en icones]


----------



## Madalvée (12 Juin 2022)

Vous auriez quand même pu mettre un lien vers un article rédigé en Français…


----------



## Berthold (13 Juin 2022)

Madalvée a dit:


> Vous auriez quand même pu mettre un lien vers un article rédigé en Français…


J’approuve.
Une ou deux fautes, ça arrive à tout le monde, mais là…
Ils n’ont pas les moyens de se payer les services d’un correcteur, à la Dépêche ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2022)

Qu’il est mignon ! Dira Zebig
Qu’il est glouton ! Dirons nous









						Alerte au scarabée japonais, insecte ravageur, qui risque de s'introduire en France
					

Après avoir colonisé l'Italie et la Suisse, l'espèce menace d'entrer sur notre territoire, s'inquiète l'Anses, ce lundi. Une centaine d'espèces végétales sont menacées par l'appétit de cet insecte. Pour avoir une chance de l’éradiquer, il faudra intervenir dès la première détection.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Romuald (13 Juin 2022)

pour avoir une chance de l’éradiquer…


Il n’y en a aucune.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> pour avoir une chance de l’éradiquer…
> 
> 
> Il n’y en a aucune.


Deux états américains ont bien réussi ! 


On peut toujours rêver !


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Deux états américains ont bien réussi !


Pour combien de temps ?


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Deux états américains ont bien réussi !



Et si autour de ces deux états, il y a 3 états ou le scarabée japonais prolifère, c'est juste que partie remise.

Les envahisseurs !!!!!















						L’invasion des vers plats est loin d’être terminée
					

Des modèles climatiques permettent de prédire que l’invasion des vers plats continuera dans le futur, aussi bien en France que dans le monde, et même s’aggravera avec le changement climatique.




					www.mnhn.fr
				




Le cauchemar à commencé!!!


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour combien de temps ?


Dans l’idéal, jusqu’à ce qu’ils lui trouvent un prédateur. Enfin… jusqu’à ce qu’un insectivore repère et apprécie cette espèce.

Par exemple, nos oiseaux commencent seulement à s’intéresser aux chenilles de la pyrale du buis, introduit en 2016 sur le territoire. Le hic, ils ne les voient que lorsque le plant est dépouillé de sa couverture végétale, donc trop tard pour profiter de l’art taupière !


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2022)

Ha bah... Hé!!! fallait vérifié si ça marchait (Pour ne pas tromper les lectrices.)
Moi, je ds que c' est son honneteté qui l'a trahie.









						L'autrice de "Comment tuer son mari" écrouée pour le meurtre de son époux
					

Nancy Crampton Brophy devra attendre pas moins de 25 années avant de pouvoir déposer une demande de libération conditionnelle.




					www.bfmtv.com
				





"quand elle a tué son mari de deux balles dans le coeur en juin 2018, dans l'école de cuisine où il officiait"

Han!!! C' est pas hyper original... j' aurais attendu de la recherche, du machiavélisme, du truc astucieux!!!, du finaud...
et c' est du banal tir à la carabine.... moi je dis que çà fait pas un bouquin, en une page, c' est expliqué "comment tuer son mari"
Je serais une femme qui aurait achetée le bouquin, je serais pas contente!!  ARNAQUE !!!! REMBOURSEZ !!!!!!!!


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je serais une femme qui aurait achetée le bouquin, je serais pas contente!! ARNAQUE !!!! REMBOURSEZ !!!!!!!!


c'est pas une arnaque.
Le titre du bouquin est 'comment tuer son mari' pas 'comment tuer son mari et ne pas se faire prendre'


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2022)

Tout fout le camp, même le restaurant :









						À Hongkong, fin de partie pour Jumbo, le célèbre restaurant flottant
					

L'établissement a été victime de pertes financières importantes liées à la pandémie de Covid-19.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## patlek (15 Juin 2022)

Apres la variole du singe, la grippe de la tomate, une nouvelle maladie:

Le syndrome de la queue de cheval !!!

Et je crois que je suis atteint.... Ha bah ouais... 40 cm!, au moins!!! ... au repos !!!!!!!!! 









						Syndrome de la queue de cheval : de quoi souffrait la 70e miraculée de Lourdes ?
					

Ce mardi 14 juin sur France 2, Faustine Bollaert consacrait son nouveau numéro de Ça commence aujourd'hui aux personnes miraculées. Sœur...




					www.closermag.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2022)

Des Chinois voulant manifester s'étonnent de voir leur passe sanitaire soudain virer au rouge
					

Ces derniers jours, des Chinois ont vu leur passe sanitaire brusquement passer au rouge, ce qui implique une quarantaine obligatoire, alors qu'ils prévoyaient de manifester leur colère à Zhengzhou, grande métropole du pays.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Ah! C’est vraiment pas de chance.


----------



## Powerdom (16 Juin 2022)

De jeunes Suissesses seins nus à un match de foot.

PS : _Comment vous faites pour faire une insertion comme celle de @Moonwalker plus haut ? 









						Des supportrices suisses obligées de se rhabiller lors d'un match
					

Les organisateurs du match féminin entre le FC Zürich et le Servette FC Chênois assurent qu'ils auraient "agi de la même manière s'il n'y avait eu que des hommes".




					www.huffingtonpost.fr
				



_


----------



## boninmi (16 Juin 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> De jeunes Suissesses seins nus à un match de foot.
> 
> PS : _Comment vous faites pour faire une insertion comme celle de @Moonwalker plus haut ? _


Arrgh ... je vais devenir fan de foot.
Juste un copier coller de l'URL:








						Des supportrices suisses obligées de se rhabiller lors d'un match
					

Les organisateurs du match féminin entre le FC Zürich et le Servette FC Chênois assurent qu'ils auraient "agi de la même manière s'il n'y avait eu que des hommes".




					www.huffingtonpost.fr
				



Tu croyais que Moon était super plus intelligent ?


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Juin 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> De jeunes Suissesses seins nus


Des suissexes ?


----------



## boninmi (16 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Des suissexes ?


Mais non, elles ont bien dit que leurs tétons n'avaient rien de sexuel. Par contre, les torses nus de certains beaufs fans de foot sont indécents.


----------



## patxito (16 Juin 2022)

Face à l’inflation, le rappeur Snoop Dogg a augmenté le salaire de son rouleur de joints personnel
					

L’inflation touche tout le monde, et Snoop Dogg, en patron exemplaire, a annoncé l’augmentation de salaire de son rouleur de joints attitré.



					www.rtl.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Face à l’inflation, le rappeur Snoop Dogg a augmenté le salaire de son rouleur de joints personnel
> 
> 
> L’inflation touche tout le monde, et Snoop Dogg, en patron exemplaire, a annoncé l’augmentation de salaire de son rouleur de joints attitré.
> ...


Je viens de jeter aux chiottes 5 minutes de ma vie, j'ai lu l'article en entier.
Je confirme que je n'en avais rien à foutre.
Et pour finir, je commente.
Ah la la, je me mettrais des claques.


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Bin dis-donc, il vit plus beaucoup ce fil depuis la disparition du croque mort TC.
> Ppf : Internet Explorer











						Fin d'Internet Explorer : un ingénieur sud coréen érige une tombe pour le navigateur
					

Internet Explorer a beau avoir rendu son quotidien pénible, un ingénieur informatique sud-coréen n'en a pas moins décidé de construire une pierre tombale, dont les photos sont déjà devenues virales, en mémoire de l'emblématique navigateur web du géant américain Microsoft.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## touba (17 Juin 2022)

Sauf qu'il n'est pas mort.


----------



## boninmi (17 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Sauf qu'il n'est pas mort.


... il a néanmoins une tombe.
Ceci dit pour moi il est mort depuis longtemps.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Juin 2022)

Besançon. Il transforme sa Dodge Viper en faux taxi pour pouvoir se garer devant la gare
					

Une scène surréaliste a occupé la police de Besançon, ce jeudi vers midi, devant la gare Viotte. Le propriétaire d’une belle Dodge Viper s’est garé sur l’esplanade réservée aux taxis, en prenant soin de placer un faux panneau jaune sur le toit de sa voiture. Il a été retrouvé dans une brasserie...




					www.estrepublicain.fr


----------



## Romuald (17 Juin 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Fin d'Internet Explorer : un ingénieur sud coréen érige une tombe pour le navigateur
> 
> 
> Internet Explorer a beau avoir rendu son quotidien pénible, un ingénieur informatique sud-coréen n'en a pas moins décidé de construire une pierre tombale, dont les photos sont déjà devenues virales, en mémoire de l'emblématique navigateur web du géant américain Microsoft.
> ...


J'aime bien l'épitaphe


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2022)

Premier syndicat dans un Apple store aux states, il serait temps !
Vont pouvoir créer une convention collective...


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Premier syndicat dans un Apple store aux states, il serait temps !
> Vont pouvoir créer une convention collective...


De qua ? Le bas peuple revendique des trucs ?
Tout se barre en couille aux states.
À cette vitesse, dans pas 200 ans ils auront un parti communiste.


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2022)

Bonne nouvelle : la guerre en Ukraine et la pandémie de Covid, c'est fini dans moins d'un an
Mauvaise nouvelle : la fin du monde, c'est dans moins d'un an



> .../... En larmes, la Vierge lui aurait annoncé des années de _« solitude, de violence et de haine. » .../..._ une Chine qui envahira nos territoires, la propriété privée qui disparaîtra, des pandémies avec des vaccins préexistants à venir… .../... _« Il ne faut plus écouter les prêtres, ils se sont détournés de la prière »_ .../... Les journalistes sont des_ « menteurs et des manipulateurs au service du gouvernement américain ». .../..._
> La voyante annonce la fin des temps dès l’année prochaine. _« Mai 2023 sera un mois très compliqué, très difficile… », _prédit-elle.



En somme, ça puir, messire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle : la fin du monde, c'est dans moins d'un an


 ... Le grand "reset" ... Faudra tout réinstaller après sans avoir fait de sauvegarde ! ...  

_J'espère que macomaniac survivra pour nous aider !  _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (20 Juin 2022)

​Peut être l'origine de l'expression : "Avoir une dent contre quelqu'un" !









						La Belgique restitue la dent de Patrice Lumumba à sa famille, Alexander De Croo présente des «excuses»
					

La dent avait été saisie par la justice belge en 2016 chez la fille d’un policier belge ayant participé à la disparition du corps de Patrice Lumumba.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : la guerre en Ukraine et la pandémie de Covid, c'est fini dans moins d'un an
> Mauvaise nouvelle : la fin du monde, c'est dans moins d'un an
> 
> 
> ...



OK, c'est "rigolo". 

Mais les predictions de cette voyante ne sont pas reconnues par l'église catholique, selon la Croix, qui situe les prédictions de la dame "entre ésotérisme et complotisme".

Très peu pour moi, qui suis athée et très loin de tout ça.

En revanche, le succès que rencontre cette voyante en dit long sur l'état de la société actuelle, je pense...
Du moins un symptôme parmi d'autres...

Même au 21ème siècle, un climat anxiogène nourri par les pandémies et les guerres continue de générer des réponses tout aussi irrationnelles qu'au Moyen-âge.
Du moins pour certaines personnes...


----------



## patlek (20 Juin 2022)

Je lis le lien a Zebig, et je remonte à la Une du journal:

Et c' est là que l'on voit que la Belgique, c' est un pays un peu spécial...









						Manifestation nationale: 70.000 manifestants selon la police, 80.000 d’après les syndicats (direct)
					

Le point de départ de la manifestation, c’est la loi de 1996 qui restreint l’évolution des salaires en Belgique. Les représentants des travailleurs exigent aussi des solutions structurelles pour comprimer les prix de l’énergie.




					www.lesoir.be
				




En france ça donnerait comme titre:

*150 000 manifestants selon les syndicats, 30 000 selon la police*

Là, on saurait qu on évolue dans un monde normal.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juin 2022)

Ah domma


Romuald a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : la guerre en Ukraine et la pandémie de Covid, c'est fini dans moins d'un an
> Mauvaise nouvelle : la fin du monde, c'est dans moins d'un an
> 
> 
> ...


Ah dommage, article payant


----------



## Romuald (20 Juin 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ah dommage, article payant


Je ne suis pas abonné, mais curieusement je le vois en intégralité dans mon appli RSS. Je vous ai mis l'essentiel


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle : la guerre en Ukraine et la pandémie de Covid, c'est fini dans moins d'un an
> Mauvaise nouvelle : la fin du monde, c'est dans moins d'un an
> 
> 
> ...


Depuis le temps qu'on nous l'annonce, ça va finir par être vrai.



Powerdom a dit:


> Ah domma
> 
> Ah dommage, article payant


Pareil.
L'essentiel étant de savoir qu'en mai 23 nous n'aurons plus mal aux dents.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ​Peut être l'origine de l'expression : "Avoir une dent contre quelqu'un" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comme au-dessus.
Moi y en a pas possible de lire l'article, réservé à une certaine élite.
Mais je peux lire l'accroche.
"...un coffret contenant une dent du héros congolais assassiné en 1961, lors d'une cérémonie retransmise en direct à a télévision"
Je n'avais pas vu la virgule.
Comment vous dire l'effroi que j'ai ressenti en lisant la phrase ?


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Juin 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Depuis le temps qu'on nous l'annonce, ça va finir par être vrai.
> 
> 
> Pareil.
> ...



Moi non plus, je n'ai pas pu lire tout l'article. Juste le début.
Personnellement, la dent, je la mettrais sous un oreiller...
Au cas où une très vieille petite souris passerait, pour apporter une surprise...  Un petit cadeau... 

On ne sait jamais... 

Par contre, il ne faut pas qu'un poilu passe par là...  Sinon c'est mort... Au moins pour la très vielle petite souris... 




Bloc de spoiler



N'importe quoi, ce post...


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ​Peut être l'origine de l'expression : "Avoir une dent contre quelqu'un" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"la disparition du corps"

Quel bel euphémisme pour ce qui fut un assassinat après des jours de torture.

"Il a été exécuté le 17 janvier 1961 avec deux frères d’armes par des séparatistes de la région du Katanga (sud), avec l’appui de mercenaires belges."

Là aussi c'est un mensonge pas omission. Ces "mercenaires" étaient des officiels de l'armée et de la police Belge mis au service du fantoche gouvernement des Katanguais. C'est le gouvernement Belge, par l'intermédiaire de l'Union Minière qui anima la sécession du Katanga, a payé et encadré son armée. C'est lui qui a organisé le transfert de Lumumba au Katanga pour le remettre à ses ennemis mortels. _Le Soir _ne consulte donc même pas les rapports officiels de son propre parlement.

Mais c'était tout de même trop tard. C'est ce jour-là qu'il fallait le faire taire :


----------



## touba (21 Juin 2022)

TOUT est là




__





						Congo. Une histoire | Actes Sud
					






					www.actes-sud.fr
				



Un des plus grand livre d'histoire qu'il m'a été donné de lire.


----------



## boninmi (21 Juin 2022)

J'ai lu "Congo". Indispensable.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> TOUT est là
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boninmi a dit:


> J'ai lu "Congo". Indispensable.


Dispo de suite à un prix ridicule.
Je l'achète.
Merci.


----------



## boninmi (21 Juin 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Dispo de suite à un prix ridicule.
> Je l'achète.
> Merci.


De quoi t'occuper non par les longues soirées d'hiver, mais par les interminables journées de canicule.


----------



## patlek (21 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Mauvaise nouvelle : la fin du monde, c'est dans moins d'un an



...

Le glacier de l'aaaaaaapppoooocccaaaaaallllyyyyypppssee!!!!!









						Le «glacier de l’apocalypse» fond à une vitesse alarmante
					

Le glacier Thwaites, aussi connu sous le nom de «glacier de l’apocalypse», fond à une vitesse alarmante




					fr.yahoo.com


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tout fout le camp, même le restaurant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plouf !


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juin 2022)

La secrétaire d’État Chrysoula Zacharopoulou visée par deux plaintes pour viol
					

Chrysoula Zacharopoulou en charge du Développement, de la Francophonie, est accusé de viol dans deux plaintes. Une enquête a été ouverte.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Juin 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> La secrétaire d’État Chrysoula Zacharopoulou visée par deux plaintes pour viol
> 
> 
> Chrysoula Zacharopoulou en charge du Développement, de la Francophonie, est accusé de viol dans deux plaintes. Une enquête a été ouverte.
> ...


Comment accéder à la notoriété ?

En devenant Secrétaire d'État
Non, en étant accusée de viol
La dame nous était inconnue jusqu'ici. Sa nomination ne nous l'aura pas fait mieux connaitre.
On ne la connait pas mieux, remarquez bien, mais maintenant on sait mettre un visage sur ce nom (que je me garderai fort de prononcer car j'en serai incapable du premier coup).


----------



## Romuald (23 Juin 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Comment accéder à la notoriété ?


Bienvenue en l'ère des rézoçocios, chaines d'actualités en continu et autres médias à buzz.

Note aux mal-comprenants : non, je n'absous pas la secrétaire d'état, je laisse l'enquète et la justice faire leur boulot, elles sont la pour ça. Je ne fais que m'insurger contre l'information 'émotionelle' devenue prépondérante - et du coup souvent délétère.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2022)

De toute façon, et quoi qu’il en retourne, elles étaient consentantes.


----------



## patxito (23 Juin 2022)

En Espagne, faire pipi dans la mer peut désormais vous coûter 750 euros
					

La municipalité de Vigo a décidé qu'uriner à la plage, y compris dans l'eau, constituait une infraction passible d'une amende... salée.




					www.slate.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> De toute façon, et quoi qu’il en retourne, elles étaient consentantes


Toi quand tu iras voir ton urologue-proctologue et qu'il te mettra un doigt ou deux, là on pourra dire que tu étais consentant...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> En Espagne, faire pipi dans la mer peut désormais vous coûter 750 euros
> 
> 
> La municipalité de Vigo a décidé qu'uriner à la plage, y compris dans l'eau, constituait une infraction passible d'une amende... salée.
> ...


Ils vont aussi verbaliser les poissons ?

Éditer un règlement inapplicable est signe d'une grande incompétence.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2022)

ça me rappel cette rumeur quand j'étais gamin : _Si tu fais pipi dans l'eau à la piscine, ils ont mis un produit qui va faire un rond rouge autour de toi !_


----------



## Powerdom (24 Juin 2022)

Le NFT du premier tweet va de pire en pire : l'offre la plus haute est de 23$
					

Il avait été acheté 2,9 millions de dollars en 2021. Le NFT du tout premier tweet a été remis en vente en avril 2022, sans grand succès. Quelques mois après le début des enchères, l'offre la plus haute affiche un prix dérisoire. Vous vous souvenez de l'histoire du tweet de Jack Dorsey, le...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Le NFT du premier tweet va de pire en pire : l'offre la plus haute est de 23$
> 
> 
> Il avait été acheté 2,9 millions de dollars en 2021. Le NFT du tout premier tweet a été remis en vente en avril 2022, sans grand succès. Quelques mois après le début des enchères, l'offre la plus haute affiche un prix dérisoire. Vous vous souvenez de l'histoire du tweet de Jack Dorsey, le...
> ...


Ca et les cryptomonnaies qui se cassent la gueule les unes après les autres, finalement, le concret, y'a que ça de vrai ! Le vent reste du vent...


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca et les cryptomonnaies qui se cassent la gueule les unes après les autres, finalement, le concret, y'a que ça de vrai ! Le vent reste du vent...


Je commence à acheter de l'or...


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je commence à acheter de l'or...


hb sort de ce corps !


----------



## patlek (24 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je commence à acheter de l'or...




Moi, j' investis dans la pierre...

Chaque fois que je croise un caillou par terre, je le ramasse, et je le ramene chez moi.


----------



## ScapO (24 Juin 2022)

Cheval sors de ce corps


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' investis dans la pierre...
> 
> Chaque fois que je croise un caillou par terre, je le ramasse, et je le ramene chez moi.


Tu prépares déjà la 4e guerre mondiale.


----------



## love_leeloo (24 Juin 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Le NFT du premier tweet va de pire en pire : l'offre la plus haute est de 23$
> 
> 
> Il avait été acheté 2,9 millions de dollars en 2021. Le NFT du tout premier tweet a été remis en vente en avril 2022, sans grand succès. Quelques mois après le début des enchères, l'offre la plus haute affiche un prix dérisoire. Vous vous souvenez de l'histoire du tweet de Jack Dorsey, le...
> ...


ça fait plaisir des news comme ça. moi qui était un peu déprimé par la pluie, ça met un peu de soleil !!


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ça fait plaisir des news comme ça. moi qui était un peu déprimé par la pluie, ça met un peu de soleil !!


La pluie est vite revenue 









						Etats-Unis : la Cour suprême consacre le droit des Américains à sortir armés, Biden déplore une décision qui « contredit à la fois le bon sens et la Constitution »
					

La Cour suprême américaine a invalidé, jeudi 23 juin, une loi de l’Etat de New York sur le port d’armes, consacrant, au passage, le droit des Américains à sortir armés de leur domicile.




					www.lemonde.fr
				












						La Cour suprême américaine révoque le droit à l’avortement : « une catastrophe pour les droits des femmes »
					

C’est un revirement inédit dans l’histoire américaine. La Cour suprême a annulé ce vendredi 24 juin l’arrêt Roe v. Wade, qui protégeait constitutionnellement le droit à l’avortement depuis 50 ans. Cette décision laisse à chaque Etat américain la p...




					www.publicsenat.fr
				




Y'a des jours, comme ça


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2022)

Beaucoup de sottises dans tout cela. Il faut arrêter de plaquer notre grille de lecture franco-française sur ce qui se passe aux U.S.A.

Concernant l'avortement.

Une donnée essentielle qu'il ne faut pas perdre de vue : toutes les études réalisées sur le sujet montrent une large majorité d'Étasuniens favorable au principe de l'IVG, le droit des femmes à choisir et ne diffère que sur les modalités (liberté totale ou droit sous condition). Ce fait est constant depuis cinquante ans.

Les gens qui parlent du sujet en France n'ont généralement ni lu Roe v. Wade ni le 14e amendement de la Constitution des États-Unis.

D'ailleurs l'article en lien se contente de citer les déclarations de chaque camp, toutes vides de sens juridique, sans jamais expliquer le pourquoi du comment.

Pour vous en exclusivité, voici le 14e amendement à la constitution américaine :
Quatorzième amendement​Section 1.
Toute personne née ou naturalisée aux États-Unis, et soumise à leur juridiction, est citoyen des États-Unis et de l'État dans lequel elle réside. Aucun État ne fera ou n'appliquera de lois qui restreindraient les privilèges ou les immunités des citoyens des États-Unis ; ne privera une personne de sa vie, de sa liberté ou de ses biens sans procédure légale régulière ; ni ne refusera une égale protection des lois à quiconque relève de sa juridiction.
Section 2.
Les représentants seront répartis entre les divers États proportionnellement à leur population respective, calculée en comptant tous les habitants de chaque État, à l'exclusion des Indiens, non imposés . Mais, quand le droit de voter à l'élection d'électeurs des président et vice-président des États-Unis, des représentants au Congrès, des fonctionnaires exécutifs et judiciaires d'un État ou des membres d e sa législature, sera dénié à des habitants [mâles] de cet État, [âgés de vingt et un ans] et citoyens des États-Unis, ou restreint de quelque manière que ce soit, sauf en cas de participation à une rébellion ou à autre crime, la base de la représentation pour ledit État sera réduite dans la proportion existant entre le nombre des citoyens mâles visés et le nombre total des citoyens [mâles de vingt et un ans] dans cet État. [Les dispositions de cette section barrées et figurant entre crochets ont été modifiées par le dix-neuvième amendement en ce qui concerne le sexe, et par le vingt-sixième amendement en ce qui concerne l'âge.]
Section 3.
Nul ne sera sénateur ou représentant au Congrès, ou électeur des président et vice-président, ni n'occupera aucune charge civile ou militaire du gouvernement des États-Unis ou de l'un quelconque des États, qui après avoir prêté serment de défendre la Constitution des États-Unis, en tant que membre du Congrès, ou fonctionnaire des États-Unis, ou membre d'une législature d'État, ou fonctionnaire exécutif ou judiciaire d'un État, aura pris part à une insurrection ou à une rébellion contre eux, ou donné aide ou secours à leurs ennemis. Mais le Congrès pourra, par un vote des deux tiers de chaque Chambre, lever cette incapacité.
Section 4.
La validité de la dette publique des États-Unis, autorisée par la loi, y compris les engagements contractés pour le paiement de pensions et de primes pour services rendus lors de la répression d'insurrections ou de rébellions, ne sera pas mise en question. Mais ni les États-Unis, ni aucun État n'assumeront ni ne payeront aucune dette ou obligation contractée pour assistance à une insurrection ou rébellion contre les États-Unis, ni n'accepteront aucune réclamation pour la perte ou l'émancipation d'esclaves ; et toutes dettes, obligations et réclamations de cette nature seront considérées comme illégales et nulles.
Section 5.
Le Congrès aura le pouvoir de donner effet aux dispositions du présent article par une législation appropriée.
[proposé par le Congrès le 13 juin 1866, déclaré ratifié le 28 juillet 1868]

Cet amendement fut rédigé au lendemain de la guerre de Sécession (Civil War) pour garantir les droits civiques des anciens esclaves dans les anciens États rebelles et prévenir toute nouvelle tentative de sécession.

[c'est par ailleurs la section 3 qui va revenir dans la tronche de Trump s'il tente de se représenter à la présidence]

Quid des femmes et de l'avortement ?
Ben rien. Néant. Ce n'est pas et cela n'a jamais été le sujet de cet amendement.

Déjà à l'époque de Roe v. Wade, des partisans de l'IVG avaient critiqués la décision de faire reposer l'argumentation juridique sur cet amendement.

Ici, une analyse du 14e dans son contexte historique :


			https://fr.royalmarinescadetsportsmouth.co.uk/indian-reservations


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2022)

Je vous redonne le lien sur le 14e amendement, le précédent vous renvoie sur une autre pages.



			https://fr.royalmarinescadetsportsmouth.co.uk/14th-amendment
		



Je lis aussi un peu partout en ce moment que la Cour Suprême a mis fin au droit à l’avortement. C’est inexact.

La Cour Suprême n’a jamais autorisé l’avortement, ni défini un droit à avorter. Elle a interdit qu’on l’interdisse au nom de la liberté des femmes à disposer d’elles-mêmes (en se basant alors sur le 14e - ce qui est le nœud du problème). Par la suite, elle s’est évertuée à définir les conditions qui autorisent à le restreindre en fonction des tentatives législatives de certains États. Ça peut vous sembler tiré par les cheveux mais ce n’est pas du tout la même chose juridiquement. Elle a en quelque sorte produit une législation en négatif. Or, le rôle de la Cour Suprême n’est pas de produire les lois. C’est la prérogative du Congrès.

Chez nous, lorsque la question s’est posé à la même époque (1974) et pour les mêmes motifs, les législateurs (députés, sénateurs) ont voté une loi (dite loi Veil) définissant les conditions légales et pratiques de l’IVG. C’est ce qui s’est passé dans tous les pays qui ont légalisé cet acte.

Aux États-Unis, le législateur n’a jamais eu le courage de faire de même. C’est ce que dénonçaient depuis longtemps les détracteurs juridiques de Roe vs. Wade. Selon eux, depuis cinquante ans, la Cour Suprême tord la Constitution des États-Unis pour palier les manquements du Congrès. Elle a servit de soupape de sûreté à la société américaine (n’oubliez pas que la majorité de la population est favorable au principe de l’IVG).

Si vous regardez la décision de la Cour d’annuler Roe vs. Wade, elle ne se prononce pas sur la légalité de l’IVG, elle renvoie les législateurs, des États et du Fédéral, à leurs responsabilités. C’est-à-dire produire des lois.

Les démocrates sont de beaux tartufes dans cette affaire. Ils prétendent soutenir les « pro-choice » mais, alors qu’ils ont eu souvent la majorité au Congrès (Représentants et Sénat,) ils n’ont jamais tenté de faire passer une vraie loi sur l’IVG.

Aujourd’hui encore, ils pourraient produire une telle loi et la faire voter. C’est très facile : il suffit de reprendre toutes les décisions de la Cour Suprême depuis Roe vs. Wade et d’autoriser tout ce qu’elle a interdit d’interdire. Même la période de grossesse pendant laquelle ont peu pratiquer une IVG avait été définie.


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si vous regardez la décision de la Cour d’annuler Roe vs. Wade, elle ne se prononce pas sur la légalité de l’IVG, elle renvoie les législateurs, des États et du Fédéral, à leurs responsabilités. C’est-à-dire produire des lois.


Tout en sachant que nombre d'états s'empresseront d'interdire l'IVG. Trump n'y a pas nommé 3 juges pour rien... Les conséquences de cette décision leur seront imputables et à cet imbécile de Trump aussi.

Y'a des moments faut arrêter de se masturber le cerveau et regarder les choses en face. Cette décision est catastrophique pour les droits humains.


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Beaucoup de sottises dans tout cela. Il faut arrêter de plaquer notre grille de lecture franco-française sur ce qui se passe aux U.S.A.
> 
> Concernant l'avortement.
> 
> ...





Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vous redonne le lien sur le 14e amendement, le précédent vous renvoie sur une autre pages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bla bla bla...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Tout en sachant que nombre d'états s'empresseront d'interdire l'IVG. Trump n'y a pas nommé 3 juges pour rien... Les conséquences de cette décision leur seront imputables et à cet imbécile de Trump aussi.
> 
> Y'a des moments faut arrêter de se masturber le cerveau et regarder les choses en face. Cette décision est catastrophique pour les droits humains.


Absolument pas.

Aux États de légiférer ou au Congrès de s’emparer du sujet. Aux citoyens d’élire les bons représentants. C’est ainsi que cela doit fonctionner. À chacun son rôle et la démocratie sera bien gardée.

Les choses vont bouger très vite dans les États et pas que chez les plus conservateurs. Il y aura des États pro-IVG et des États anti-IVG, chacun avec sa législation. Le problème des femmes qui vont voyager d’un État à l'autre va se poser rapidement.

Au final, le Fédéral sera bien obligé d’intervenir pour légiférer. Ce qu’on lui a toujours demandé et qu’il a refusé jusqu’à présent.



touba a dit:


> Bla bla bla...


Non. C’est du droit. Les étasuniens adorent ça. Ils trouvent toujours des manières inattendues pour s’en sortir.

De toute façon, il s’agit d’une affaire interne des États-Unis. Leur société, leurs mœurs, leurs codes.

L’IVG était un droit en RDA, la RFA l’a supprimé dès 1991 et elle poursuit les femmes qui vont aux Pays-Bas pour ce faire. L’Allemagne, ce pays tellement « progressiste » est un des plus restrictif d’Europe sur l’avortement. Sous une apparente libéralité depuis quelques années, l'Allemagne a instauré de multiples obstacles à l’IVG, la première est économique (ce n’est pas remboursé sauf dans quelques Landers « de gauche »), la seconde informationnelle (la « publicité » est interdite), la troisième psychologique (une commission doit l’autoriser - elle est composée de représentants des cultes). Le corps de la femme allemande est toujours sous tutelle.


----------



## loustic (25 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Absolument pas.
> ...
> ... l'Allemagne a instauré de multiples *barrières* à l’IVG, la première est économique (ce n’est pas remboursé sauf dans quelques Landers « de gauche »), la seconde informationnelle (la « publicité » est interdite), la troisième psychologique (une commission doit l’autoriser - elle est composée de représentants des cultes). Le corps de la femme allemande est toujours sous tutelle.


Merci pour toutes ces précisions.


----------



## patxito (25 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Absolument pas.
> 
> Aux États de légiférer ou au Congrès de s’emparer du sujet. Aux citoyens d’élire les bons représentants. C’est ainsi que cela doit fonctionner. À chacun son rôle et la démocratie sera bien gardée.
> 
> ...


C’est une horreur sans nom que rien ne justifie, le droit des femmes à disposer de leur corps est un droit humain fondamental et universel et aucun législateur d’où qu’il soit n’est fondé à le supprimer.

De nouveau, les victimes de cette cour arriérée seront les femmes trop pauvres pour se faire avorter dans des conditions décentes dans un autre État, qui risqueront leur vie et leur liberté en ayant recours à des avortements clandestins dans des conditions dantesques.

Et s’il y a une comparaison à faire, ce n’est certes pas avec l’Allemagne actuelle, mais avec la France de Vichy…


----------



## Gwen (25 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Beaucoup de sottises dans tout cela. Il faut arrêter de plaquer notre grille de lecture franco-française sur ce qui se passe aux U.S.A.


Je ne pense pas que les gens qui sont outrés par cette décision ne voient cela que du prisme de leur vie bien française, mais plutôt du simple point de vue des libertés humaines, quel que soit le pays. Surtout s'il se dit civilisé.

Les états unis deviennent un pays de moins en moins civilisé, c'est clair. On en revient à la période des barbares avec la loi du plus fort qui règne.

Tu as le droit d'être d'accord avec cette décision (ce qui ne m'étonne guère vu tes propos passéistes), tu es encore dans un pays libre. Si ton copier/collé sur le 14e amendement n'apporte rien comme information, ton second poste, argumenté et réfléchis est lui plutôt intéressant.


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> avec la France de Vichy…


Il faut savoir raison garder.
Malgré tout ce qu'on peut lui reprocher la France de Vichy n'a jamais interdit l'avortement. Il a fallu attendre la loi Veil en 1975 pour qu'il soit autorisé autrement qu'à vocation thérapeutique, et pour qui se souvient, ça n'était pas gagné d'avance.
Qui plus est :
"_N’oubliez jamais qu’il suffira d’une crise politique, économique ou religieuse pour que les droits des femmes soient remis en question. Ces droits ne sont jamais acquis. Vous devrez rester vigilantes votre vie durant._" (Simone de Beauvoir)


----------



## patxito (25 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Il faut savoir raison garder.
> Malgré tout ce qu'on peut lui reprocher la France de Vichy n'a jamais interdit l'avortement. Il a fallu attendre la loi Veil en 1975 pour qu'il soit autorisé autrement qu'à vocation thérapeutique, et pour qui se souvient, ça n'était pas gagné d'avance.
> Qui plus est :
> "_N’oubliez jamais qu’il suffira d’une crise politique, économique ou religieuse pour que les droits des femmes soient remis en question. Ces droits ne sont jamais acquis. Vous devrez rester vigilantes votre vie durant._" (Simone de Beauvoir)


L’avortement était déjà interdit en France avant Vichy certes, et il l’est resté ensuite, mais c’est bien Vichy qui en a fait un crime contre l’État en 1942, législation qui sera abrogée à la Libération.

Et si à la suite de la décision des talibans en robes noires qui composent la cour suprême américaine, aucun Etat républicain n’a encore adopté de loi criminalisant les femmes enceintes ayant avorté, rien n’assure que ce ne sera pas le cas demain, tandis que déjà, dans les 13 Etats disposant de «trigger laws», toute personne pratiquant désormais un avortement se rendra coupable de crime. Avec, à la clé, des peines de prison pouvant aller de deux ans dans le Dakota du Sud, à dix ans en Louisiane, dans l’Arkansas et le Mississippi, et jusqu’à la perpétuité au Texas. Où un médecin pratiquant un avortement risque maintenant plus gros qu’un violeur…


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> mais c’est bien Vichy qui en a fait un crime contre l’État en 1942


Avec pour conséquence rendre les avorteurs et avorteuses passibles de la peine de mort. Vu la politique nataliste de Pétain, normal, même si insupportable, qu'il cherche à rendre encore plus difficile à faire une chose déjà interdite.
Mais pas grand chose à voir avec ce qui se passe aux Etats-Unis aujourd'hui.
Donc, raison garder, je maintiens.


----------



## patxito (25 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Avec pour conséquence rendre les avorteurs et avorteuses passibles de la peine de mort. Vu la politique nataliste de Pétain, normal, même si insupportable, qu'il cherche à rendre encore plus difficile à faire une chose déjà interdite.
> Mais pas grand chose à voir avec ce qui se passe aux Etats-Unis aujourd'hui.
> Donc, raison garder, je maintiens.


Il y a certes une différence de degré entre la perpétuité et la guillotine, mais le parallèle ne me semble pas contestable...

Et en parlant de politique nataliste, dans le cas des droits contraceptifs, leur définition juridique n’est pas si clairement distincte de celle de l’avortement dans de nombreux Etats américains, de sorte que ces derniers pourraient tout à fait bannir la pilule simplement en l’incluant dans leurs lois anti-avortement déjà existantes, sans même saisir la cour suprême.

Tout cela ressemble furieusement à « La servante écarlate », année zéro…


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2022)

@gwen 

On ne peut pas parler du 14e amendement si on ne le connait pas. Toute l'affaire Roe vs. Wade tourne sur cette question. Les juges de la Cour Suprême ne sont pas pro ou contre l’avortement, ils disent le droit.

J’ai lu sur la presse mainstream des journalistes qui prétendaient que le 14e instaurait le droit à la vie privée. C’est faux. C’est un des sujets du 4e amendement pas du 14e. Roe vs. Wade s’appuyait sur le 14e. Une faute d’interprétation signalée dès l’origine par de nombreux juristes et même dans le camp des « pro choice ».

Maintenant, les conservateurs « pro life » ont bien tort de chanter victoire. Pour moi, c’est une victoire à la Phyrrus.

N’oubliez pas : les étasuniens sont favorables à la liberté d’IVG dans une large majorité.

C’est une constante depuis les années 70. Ne pas avoir la loi correspondante est une aberration dans le monde Occidental aujourd'hui. Elle est due en partie à Roe vs. Wade qui a trop longtemps permis aux législateurs de se défausser sur la Cour Suprême.

C’est donc la fin du jeu de dupes. La Cour renvoie la balle aux législateurs, donc in fine aux électeurs. Cela va faire un beau sujet de campagne aux élections de novembre. Aux deux camps de se mobiliser. Le plus nombreux est déjà connu.

Je note néanmoins que les Démocrates sont toujours aussi ambigües sur ce sujet :









						Avortement : les États-Unis «déterminés» à soutenir «les droits de la santé reproductive» dans le monde
					

«Nous ne flancherons pas vis-à-vis de cet engagement», a déclaré le secrétaire d'État américain malgré l'arrêt historique de la Cour suprême.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




"santé reproductive » ?! Kézako ?

Surtout ne pas contrarier les Démocrates du Sud et du mid-West. 


Comment je vois les choses : des États sont déjà en train de prendre position mais les disparités de situation dans l'Union vont contraindre un jour le Congrès à assumer ses responsabilités (comme avec les armes). La question transcende le clivage Républicains/Démocrate. Elle est presque d’origine géographique, voire ethnographique.

Je pense que cela se terminera pas une loi fédérale, et peut-être même un jour par un nouvel amendement à la Constitution étasunienne, histoire de préciser que le corps d’une femme lui appartient, et à elle seule.

Je n’analyse pas la fin de Roe vs. Wade comme la fin des droits des femmes aux États-Unis loin de là mais comme une étape douloureuse mais nécessaire à leur émancipation.

Qu’on me comprenne bien, je suis irrévocablement « pro choice ». Pour moi, le corps d’une femme lui appartient. C’est à elle de décider ce qu’elle veut faire d’une grossesse, dans la limite définie par la loi bien évidemment. Il est hors de question qu’on revienne au temps des cintres, des tuyaux en caoutchouc et des femmes qui mourraient à cause des avortements artisanaux dans des arrières cours. Les jeunes ont oublié cette époque, même chez les « féministes ». Par contre, les récentes déclaration du côté de LREM me hérissent le poil quand je pense dans quel état ils ont mis le système de santé. La contraception en France a besoin de moyens pas de démagogie.



patxito a dit:


> Il y a certes une différence de degré entre la perpétuité et la guillotine, mais le parallèle ne me semble pas contestable...


Ce qui est contestable c’est d’invoquer Vichy dans un débat fondamentalement *Démocratique*.

« Vichy fut toujours et demeure nul et non avenu. » Général Charles de Gaulle au sujet de l'Ordonnance du 9 août 1944 relative au rétablissement de la légalité républicaine sur le territoire continental.


----------



## patxito (25 Juin 2022)

Dès ce vendredi, dans 7 États américains, le temps des cintres, des tuyaux en caoutchouc et des femmes qui mourraient à cause des avortements artisanaux dans des arrières cours est revenu.

Et il n’est pas question d’un débat fondamentalement démocratique, mais d’une croisade réactionnaire menée au travers d’une interprétation totalement abusive du texte constitutionnel. Donc de quelque chose qui est tout à fait dans l’esprit de Vichy.


----------



## patxito (25 Juin 2022)

For All Mankind et l'étrange appareil Apple
					

Dans la troisième saison de For All Mankind, un appareil très étrange a été dévoilé. Il s'agit notamment d'un Apple Newton MessagePad 120 qui, à la place de son écran, dispose d'un logement pour l'iPhone.




					www.iphonote.com


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> le droit des femmes à disposer de leur corps est un droit humain fondamental et universel et aucun législateur d’où qu’il soit n’est fondé à le supprimer.


Je suis assez d’accord avec ça. Malheureusement, il est loin d’être « universel » et il ne suffit pas de le proclamer.



patxito a dit:


> Dès ce vendredi, dans 7 États américains, le temps des cintres, des tuyaux en caoutchouc et des femmes qui mourraient à cause des avortements artisanaux dans des arrières cours est revenu.


Dans la plupart de ces États, il était déjà quasiment impossible d’accéder à une clinique pratiquant l’IVG, malgré Roe vs. Wade.



patxito a dit:


> Et il n’est pas question d’un débat fondamentalement démocratique, mais d’une croisade réactionnaire menée au travers d’une interprétation totalement abusive du texte constitutionnel.


C’est tout le contraire. L’interprétation abusive c’était Roe vs. Wade. La Cour Suprême redonne la voix aux électeurs. Mieux vaut sans doute aujourd’hui qu’en 1973. D’une certaine manière, Roe vs. Wade a fini son office. En près de cinquante ans il a été lui-même dépassé, raboté, contourné, par les décisions de la Cour et par la malignité des législatures conservatrices.

Je pense qu’il est temps de faire du neuf.

Je le redis : nous ne sommes qu’au début des choses.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2022)

Heu...









						‘YOU take YOUR seat’: Very specific cheat sheet reminds Biden how to act
					

President Biden on Thursday inadvertently held up a comically detailed cheat sheet prepared by his staff instructing him to “take YOUR seat.”




					nypost.com
				




Entre lui et Vlad le furieux, ça ne rassure personne.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juin 2022)

Cette carte montre le niveau de pesticides à côté de chez vous
					

Solagro a rassemblé les données françaises sur les pesticides sous la forme d'une carte de France accessible à toutes et tous. Cela permet de visualiser le niveau d'usage des pesticides commune par commune. L'usage de pesticides donne lieu à des données que l'on peut suivre sur l'ensemble du...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## patxito (26 Juin 2022)

Apple sera du bon côté de la force:









						Avortement aux États-Unis : Apple réagit à la décision de la Cour Suprême - iPhoneAddict.fr
					

Apple a pris la parole à la suite de la décision de la Cour Suprême des États-Unis d'annuler l’arrêt Roe v. Wade, qui garantissait le droit à l’avortement




					iphoneaddict.fr


----------



## patxito (26 Juin 2022)

Et Google fera aussi partie de la résistance :









						Droit à l'avortement : Google autorise ses employées à changer d'Etat (US), "sans justification"
					

En supprimant l'arrêt Roe vs Wade, la Cour Suprême américaine vient de retirer le droit constitutionnel à l'IVG pour l'ensemble du territoire américain,




					kulturegeek.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Juin 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Cette carte montre le niveau de pesticides à côté de chez vous
> 
> 
> Solagro a rassemblé les données françaises sur les pesticides sous la forme d'une carte de France accessible à toutes et tous. Cela permet de visualiser le niveau d'usage des pesticides commune par commune. L'usage de pesticides donne lieu à des données que l'on peut suivre sur l'ensemble du...
> ...


Selon le curieux concept que "quand c'est la merde quelque part, c'est souvent dans ma région qu'on bat des records" (la région Marseillaise - j'habite à côté de Marseille, pour être plus précis), j'étais peu confiant concernant cette carte.
Hé bé non, c'est somme toute assez relatif, mais tout va bien.
Ma commune n'est qu'au 4ème niveau de l'IFT total moyen par commune (encore faut-il que je comprenne de quoi l'on parle).
Coincée, certes, entre du rouge très prononcé au nord et au sud et Marseille plutôt dégueulasse à l'ouest.
Tout va bien, donc, l'utilisation des pesticides ne sera pas la principale cause de mon décès.
Après, il ne faut pas être trop regardant, ni creuser trop loin.
Ce que cette carte estime être ma commune est en majorité occupée par du résidentiel, de la zone commerciale et de la zone industrielle et, pour partie occupée par du massif rocailleux. Ce qui me laisse envisager que les terres agricoles ne doivent pas dépasser 15 à 20% de l'ensemble (dont une agriculture biologique comprise entre 0 et 10%).
Vous voyez le truc ?
Lisser à l'ensemble de la surface l'utilisation de pesticide faite sur seulement 20% du territoire.
Tout n'est pas forcément tout rose.
Putain d'époque.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Cette carte montre le niveau de pesticides à côté de chez vous
> 
> 
> Solagro a rassemblé les données françaises sur les pesticides sous la forme d'une carte de France accessible à toutes et tous. Cela permet de visualiser le niveau d'usage des pesticides commune par commune. L'usage de pesticides donne lieu à des données que l'on peut suivre sur l'ensemble du...
> ...


Je suis dans une commune vert clair. M'enfin, autour ce n'est pas très réjouissant.


----------



## patxito (26 Juin 2022)

Les nageurs du Défi Monte Cristo tombent sur un banc de méduses, dans la baie de Marseille
					

Deux courses du Défi Monte Cristo ont été interrompues, une centaine de participants a été brûlée en rencontrant un banc de méduses. Ces nageurs ont été récupérés à bord de plusieurs embarcations.




					france3-regions.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

Un banc de méduses n'attaque personne. Elles dérivent. Ils n'avaient qu'à passer ailleurs.


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Juin 2022)

Championnes olympiques


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Et Google fera aussi partie de la résistance :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





patxito a dit:


> Apple sera du bon côté de la force:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu parles !

Déjà "santé reproductive". Contraception doit être un gros mot aux U.S.A. Ça en dit long sur le courage d'Apple.

Quand l'employée sera mise au trou en Louisiane pour s'être fait avorter en Californie, on verra bien si Tim Cook lui apporte des oranges à Angola.

En vérité les femmes qui seront impactées réellement par ces législations seront les plus pauvres, les plus démunies, celles qui ne travaillent ni pour Apple, ni pour Google, ni pour aucunes de ces entreprises si "progressistes".

La liberté des femmes aux états-unis ne réside pas dans les prises de positions d'Apple mais dans leur bulletin de vote aux élections de novembre : élire des représentants et des sénateurs favorables au libre choix.


----------



## patlek (26 Juin 2022)

Un banc de méduses à sous munition!!


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Les nageurs du Défi Monte Cristo tombent sur un banc de méduses, dans la baie de Marseille
> 
> 
> Deux courses du Défi Monte Cristo ont été interrompues, une centaine de participants a été brûlée en rencontrant un banc de méduses. Ces nageurs ont été récupérés à bord de plusieurs embarcations.
> ...


Ah ! Valérie Kaprisky !
Les méduses, tout ça.
J'aurais tout donné pour 10 minutes avec elle.
Mais j'avais 38 ans de moins, et elle aussi, surtout.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2022)

Un chien interrompt le match entre le Chili et le Venezuela et demande des câlins aux joueuses
					

Who let the dogs out ? Alors que les sélections féminines du Chili et du Venezuela s'affrontaient dans la nuit de samedi à dimanche (victoire ...




					www.sofoot.com
				




J'attends de voir un mec faire ça devant Messi ou Mbappé.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

Ladies & Gentlemen, merci d'avoir choisi notre compagnie. C'était courageux.









						Un Airbus d’ITA heurte un Boeing d’Air France au sol… puis s’envole
					

Après une collision au sol à New York et malgré les tentatives de l’équipage français pour le prévenir, un avion italien a décollé pour rallier Rome.




					www.lepoint.fr


----------



## patlek (28 Juin 2022)

Meme pas pris le temps de remplir le constat!!!


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)

Assez consternant en fait, mais un parfait reflet de l’époque actuelle…









						Les pandas n'existent pas. La théorie conspirationniste en vogue sur Tik Tok qui affole les jeunes
					

Peu d’animaux sont aussi adorés (et protégés) que les pandas géants. Si l’espèce détient le statut de "trésor...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Assez consternant en fait, mais un parfait reflet de l’époque actuelle…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"les jeunes générations"

Je ne savais pas qu'il y en avait plusieurs.

"_Je jure que c’est la vérité. D’une manière ou d’une autre, tous les pandas sont morts ici aux États-Unis et ont été remplacés par des types en costumes pour préserver nos relations avec la Chine_"

C'est comme les gens qui disent que c'est un type dans un costume qui fait Dingo à Disneyland Paris. N'importe quoi !


----------



## v1nce29 (28 Juin 2022)

Il a encore droit au chocolat

Ce que c'est que d'être fainéant quand même. La prochaine fois il choisira une tondeuse à main chez Mano Mano


----------



## Powerdom (29 Juin 2022)

tsss tsss posté plus haut. pan sur mon bec


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2022)

C’est l’histoire d’un blaireau qui voulait prendre le train…

Enfin, l’histoire d’un mec et de son blaireau – en résine – qui voyageaient en Intercité entre Rouen et Paris.

Ou disons l’histoire du président de l’AVES qui se rendait sur Paris en train, accompagné entre autres éléments didactiques de la mascotte de son association, pour donner une présentation sur le thème de la préservation des animaux sauvages auprès d’un jeune public.

Bah vous savez quoi ?!
Ça n’a plu au contrôleur !?  









						150 euros d'amende pour avoir transporté... un blaireau en résine dans le train Rouen-Paris
					

Un usager de la SNCF circulant entre Rouen et Paris mercredi 29 juin 2022 a écopé d'une amende de 150 euros. Son tort : il transportait un blaireau en résine.




					actu.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> C’est l’histoire d’un blaireau qui voulait prendre le train…
> 
> Enfin, l’histoire d’un mec et de son blaireau – en résine – qui voyageaient en Intercité entre Rouen et Paris.
> 
> ...




C'est une belle histoire...
Presque une fable.

C'est le contrôleur, le vrai blaireau !...
C'est lui qu'il faut préserver !!!...


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2022)

Hé hé ! Je n’ai pas osé le dire


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2022)

J’ai bien lu l’article et je suis d’accord avec la SNCF. Il y a le blaireau mais aussi ses autres bagages. Il occupait deux places, son siège et le strapontin. Il n’avait qu’à réserver deux places et cela aurait couté moins cher que l’amende.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J’ai bien lu l’article et je suis d’accord avec la SNCF. Il y a le blaireau mais aussi ses autres bagages. Il occupait deux places, son siège et le strapontin. Il n’avait qu’à réserver deux places et cela aurait couté moins cher que l’amende.




Moi aussi j'ai lu l'article.
Ton point de vue a du sens, mais la SNCF elle-même a annoncé que l'amende serait annulée.
Le plus important dans cette histoire un peu baroque est à mon sens que dans cette situation certes particulière les voyageurs ont reconnu que le fameux blaireau en résine ne gênait personne.


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2022)

Il ne faut jamais désespérer


----------



## patlek (2 Juillet 2022)

wwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... pppooouuuuuuuurrrrqqquoiiiiiii?????????










						L’horloge parlante s’est définitivement éteinte ce vendredi 1er juillet
					

L’horloge parlante avait été créée en 1933 par l’astronome Ernest Esclangon




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> wwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... pppooouuuuuuuurrrrqqquoiiiiiii?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obsolescence programmée...


----------



## patxito (2 Juillet 2022)

Un escargot géant sème la panique aux Etats-Unis
					

Les scientifiques le qualifient « d’un des escargots les plus nuisibles au monde ».




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Un escargot géant sème la panique aux Etats-Unis
> 
> 
> Les scientifiques le qualifient « d’un des escargots les plus nuisibles au monde ».
> ...


Nan mais 700g, quoi.
Il faut y aller à l'arme à feu pour se débarrasser d'un truc pareil.
Flippant.


----------



## patlek (3 Juillet 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Flippant.



Tout aussi flippant... l' _escargot zombie_ !!!!









						Un homme découvre un escargot « zombie » dans son jardin
					

Un habitant de Yangon, au Myanmar, a récemment fait une découverte effrayante dans son jardin, lorsqu'il a aperçu un escargot bizarre aux yeux colorés et animés. Horrifié, il a ensuite demandé à un voisin, qui lui a appris que la mystérieuse créature était en fait contrôlée par un ver parasite.




					fr.style.yahoo.com


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Tout aussi flippant... l' _escargot zombie_ !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour le moins succinct cet article.
Passons.
Après recherches, il s'agit du Leucochloridium paradoxum.
On en parle ici, par exemple.
Où l'on apprend que le parasite, en contrôlant le mollusque, l'oblige à se mettre à découvert de sorte à être attaqué par un nouvel hôte.
Et ainsi de suite.
Pas con.


----------



## boninmi (3 Juillet 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pour le moins succinct cet article.
> Passons.
> Après recherches, il s'agit du Leucochloridium paradoxum.
> On en parle ici, par exemple.
> ...


L'homme aussi est contrôlé par un parasite. Il n'y a qu'à voir toutes les conneries qu'il fait.
C'est du moins le point de vue des chamanes toltèques. Je laisse Moon vous donner tous les liens.


----------



## Berthold (4 Juillet 2022)

J'avais découvert l'existence de ce type de parasitage en lisant _Les fourmis_ de B. Weber. À l'époque, pas de Wikipedia, donc j'avais d'abord cru à une invention romanesque de l'auteur. Jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur un article dans une revue scientifique qui décrivait le cycle  de vie de la douve du foie. Impressionnant.


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2022)

Y’a ça aussi, mais c’est un champignon. 








						Cordyceps — Wikipédia
					






					fr.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2022)

Bye Bye Damien.








						Olivier Véran confirme qu'Élisabeth Borne ne sollicitera pas la confiance des députés
					

Le remaniement gouvernemental devrait intervenir ce lundi matin avant un possible Conseil des ministres à 17 heures. Il s'agit notamment de remplacer les ministres défaits lors des législatives.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bye Bye Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dans la catégorie des traitres, Macron en a été réduit à faire le fond des poubelles de la droite.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

"J’ai à cœur de parler vrai, juste, au service des Français", assure Olivier Véran



Par le type qui a menti sans vergogne pendant deux ans.


----------



## patlek (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Par le type qui a menti sans vergogne pendant deux ans.



Pus d'infos sur onnouscachetout.com !!!


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Par le type qui a menti sans vergogne pendant deux ans.



Quel dommage que tu n’aies pas été aux commandes. Pas de crise, pas de doutes, pas de pénuries. Tout est tellement plus simple depuis son clavier.


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2022)

Hop hop hop ! On laisse la politique sur le paillasson de la terrasse ! Merci ^^


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Quel dommage que tu n’aies pas été aux commandes. Pas de crise, pas de doutes, pas de pénuries. Tout est tellement plus simple depuis son clavier.


Oh la la !

Un aficionados de Véran. On m'en avait parlé mais je n'y croyais pas ou alors je pensais à un maladie orpheline.














						Covid-19 : l'État jugé fautif par la justice de ne pas avoir fait de stocks suffisants de masques avant l'épidémie
					

Le tribunal administratif de Paris a estimé l'Etat a commis une faute en ne maintenant pas un stock suffisant de masques chirurgicaux avant l'épidémie de Covid-19.




					www.ladepeche.fr
				




M'enfin, c'est vrai que par ici on entretien un rapport étrange avec la vérité.


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oh la la !
> 
> Un aficionados de Véran. On m'en avait parlé mais je n'y croyais pas ou alors je pensais à un maladie orpheline.



Le manque de masque c’est un héritage des mandatures précédentes (si je ne dis pas de bêtise, ca remonte à avant 2012). Les stocks n’ont pas été vidés juste avant la pandémie parce que l’on savait qu’elle arrivait. 

La vidéo que tu cites, c’est juste du bon sens quand tu dois mettre des priorités. 
D’ailleurs c’est ce que dis l’article que tu cites (tout en bas). 

Quant à Veran, ce n’est pas lui qui a géré la crise Covid la où j’habite. Mais il n’y a pas eu moins de doutes ou d’hésitations ici. Sûrement parce que c’était un problème global avec beaucoup d’interrogations sur ce qu’il en était vraiment, pas l’affaire d’une personne. 

Moi aussi je suis super bon pour résoudre les problèmes du passé : fallait pas faire ca comme ca. Ça mérite au moins deux nobels.


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> M'enfin, c'est vrai que par ici on entretien un rapport étrange avec la vérité.


Hé hé ! Comme tu y vas ! Sortie de la science, la vérité est souvent le résultat d’un consensus majoritaire.


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Sortie de la science, la vérité est souvent le résultat d’un consensus majoritaire.


Même, et surtout, dans la science, vu les questions que posent chaque nouvelle découverte. Tiens, au hasard, la matière noire, dont la majorité s'accorde à accepter l'existence parce qu'on a besoin d'elle pour maintenir le modèle standard. Sauf qu'on n'en sait rien, c'est seulement la vérité d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Quant à Veran, ce n’est pas lui qui a géré la crise Covid la où j’habite.


Malheureusement, dans mon pays c'est lui qui était en charge la majeure partie de la crise.

Il était d'ailleurs comptable de la politique précédente puisqu'il était rapporteur général de la commission des affaires sociales à l'Assemblée Nationale. Pas le perdreau de l'année qu'il aime à se faire passer.

Et s'il s'était arrêté à ce seul mensonge, non, il a poursuivit pendant tout son ministère à nous raconter tout et son contraire, à nous prendre pour des cons disons-le, à carressser les soignants dans le sens du poil et à les mépriser aussitôt que le vent tourne, et quand l'Assemblée Nationale lui a demandé des comptes (débat sur la prolongation de l'état d'urgence sanitaire), ce qui est constitutionnellement son rôle, il ordonné à des députés de sortir perché sur sa fausse indignation mais authentique indignité.

Alors, quand ce type est nommé porte mensonges parole du gouvernement, et qu'il se réclame du "parlé vrai", je me marre.


----------



## Powerdom (4 Juillet 2022)

@thebiglebowsky a encore fait une boulette à la fête de la crevette...









						Un cheval fait 3 blessés à la fête de la crevette à Oostduinkerke: “Quelqu’un a mis ses doigts dans ses naseaux”
					

Trois personnes ont été blessées dimanche par un cheval lors de la fête annuelle de la crevette à Oostduinkerke.




					www.7sur7.be


----------



## flotow (4 Juillet 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> @thebiglebowsky a encore fait une boulette à la fête de la crevette...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


des festivités dans l'enceinte du Navigo

C’est si grand que ça un navigo ?


----------



## patxito (4 Juillet 2022)

Contre les drogues, chacun peut agir...









						Le patriarche Kirill visite un hôpital militaire où la Vierge apparaîtrait
					

Le patriarche orthodoxe de Moscou, Kirill, s’est rendu dans un hôpital militaire russe, afin d’examiner les portes de l’unité de soins intensifs, sur lesquelles serait apparue la Vierge, selon une vidéo très commentée sur les réseaux sociaux. Cette interprétation ne fait pas l’unanimité au sein...




					www.la-croix.com


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Contre les drogues, chacun peut agir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas besoin de drogues, le truc est courant, ça s'appelle la paréidolie


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> le truc est courant, ça s'appelle la paréidolie


Genre…


----------



## patlek (4 Juillet 2022)

La paréidolie ou l'art de voir des visages partout !
					

La paréidolie ou l'art de voir des visages n'importe où ! Un phénomène cognitif auquel on doit peut-être la survie de l'espèce humaine et quelques collections d'images étonnantes !




					www.grapheine.com
				




Photos sympas.


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2022)

Ha... enfin un boulot interressant....

"la mangeuse professionnelle"









						Elle engloutit un petit-déjeuner à 8000 calories en seulement huit minutes
					

Le 20 juin dernier, la mangeuse professionnelle Leah Shutkever a relevé l'un des plus grands défis du Royaume-Uni, en matière de petit-déjeuner. En seulement huit minutes, elle a mangé un petit-déjeuner à 8000 calories de chez Bicester Bean, composé de cinq œufs, cinq saucisses, cinq tranches de...




					fr.yahoo.com
				




J' aimerais postuler... c'estr ou?? quelle porte?????? faut un CV J' ai pas le diplome de mangeur professionnel, mais j' ai une grosse expérience de plusieurs années à manger... et 3 fois par jour!!!!!) c' est payé combien???? on a droit aux tickets restau????


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2022)

Encore un article rédigé par un stagiaire. 8000 calories c'est peanuts. Il aurait fallu écrire 8000 Calories ou 8000 kilocalories. 

Eh oui, rapport de 1 à 1000. Pas trop grave dans ce cas, mais c'est une erreur du même genre qui a fait que Mars Climate Orbiter a été perdu en 99, pour voir fait ses calculs en pieds et pouce au lieu d'utiliser le système métrique comme demandé !


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> rédigé par un stagiaire


Ou par Julien...


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2022)

Oui, mais moi, c' est le boulot que je veux!!!

Mangeur professionnel!!!

"Attention, écartez vous... que personne ne touche à l' assiette!!! Laissez faire le professionnel!!!"


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> pour voir fait ses calculs en


stagiaire


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juillet 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ou par Julien...


J'ai pas la ref...


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> stagiaire


Nan, vieux qui doit prendre rendez-vous chez l'ophtalmo   
Et surtout changer son clavier qui commence à sérieusement déconner. Le A, le W et le X aléatoires, et la touche shift de gauche qui se prend pour alt+shift sans que je lui demande rien. Sans parler de la sérigraphie qui bat de l'aile.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Juillet 2022)

Pub choc de la filiale américaine de la FN Herstal: Elio Di Rupo demande de faire retirer la vidéo
					

Postée le jour où un nouveau massacre se produit aux États-Unis, la vidéo est accueillie avec circonspection. La direction belge de l'entreprise a demandé à sa filiale américaine de retirer le spot publicitaire.




					www.lalibre.be
				




La FN n'en rate pas une ... ​


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Pub choc de la filiale américaine de la FN Herstal: Elio Di Rupo demande de faire retirer la vidéo
> 
> 
> Postée le jour où un nouveau massacre se produit aux États-Unis, la vidéo est accueillie avec circonspection. La direction belge de l'entreprise a demandé à sa filiale américaine de retirer le spot publicitaire.
> ...


Oui, enfin la filiale ricaine.

Et le stagiaire a encore frappé   :
_Trois personnages déguisés représentant respectivement la Statue de la Liberté, *le Condor* et l’Oncle Sam_

OMG ! Les US ont envahi la Cordillère des Andes


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> *le Condor*


Ouais, son pygargue ressemble plus à Titi qu'à un condor...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La FN n'en rate pas une ... ​


C'est quand même préférable pour un fusil de précision.

Di Rupo est un vieil hypocrite. Il n'a jamais craché sur les bénéfices que FN Herstal rapporte à la région Wallone.


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est quand même préférable pour un fusil de précision.



 


(Sauf que le FN Scar est avant tout un fusil d'assaut, pouvant éventuellement servir de fusil de précision et non l'inverse) 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Di Rupo est un vieil hypocrite. Il n'a jamais craché sur les bénéfices que FN Herstal rapporte à la région Wallone.



Que tu n'apprécies guère Di Rupo ne m'étonne guère... 

Mals là, en quoi le cas de la Fabrique Nationale de Herstal (Wallonnie) est-il pire que celui de Beretta (Italie), SIG-Sauer ( désormais Allemagne parce que la marque est devenue entièrement allemande suite à un rachat)?... De même poir Glock en Autriche, etc... 

Tant que ces grandes marques européennes auront une filiale forcément très lucrative aux USA, nous aurons des spots publicitaires au bon goût plus qi'approximatif...
Dans cette bouffonnerie signée FN Herstal, le Con D'or mérite son titre et ses deux comparses n'ont rien à lui envier... L'aigle devait avoir mal à la tête ce jour-là.. 

Cela pourrait faire sourire ou même rire si la Fête Nationale (ou Fête de l'Indépendance) n'avait pas été endeuillée par une nouvelle fusillade de masse...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> (Sauf que le FN Scar est avant tout un fusil d'assaut, pouvant éventuellement servir de fusil de précision et non l'inverse)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est cette pose de vierge effarouchée. Du grand Tartuffe : "Cachez ce fusil que je ne saurais voir".

Que la direction générale de FN Herstal ordonne le retrait de cette publicité vu l'actualité, c'est normal. Manque de chance pour la filiale U.S. qui ne pouvait deviner ce qui allait se passer à Chicago le 4 juillet.

Quant à la pub elle-même, je la trouve plutôt poilante. Elle me rappelle une séquence du "Jackie Brown" de Tarrentino.


----------



## patxito (7 Juillet 2022)

Un mystérieux monument de granit détruit en pleine nuit dans le sud des États-Unis
					

Le monument, surnommé le «Stonehenge américain», était en quelque sorte une attraction locale, attirant de nombreux touristes et curieux. Il était aussi devenu la cible de théories complotistes.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Un mystérieux monument de granit détruit en pleine nuit dans le sud des États-Unis
> 
> 
> Le monument, surnommé le «Stonehenge américain», était en quelque sorte une attraction locale, attirant de nombreux touristes et curieux. Il était aussi devenu la cible de théories complotistes.
> ...


Oh le beau titre putaclic. Rien de mystérieux quand on lit l'article. Par contre ce que les illuminés du coin trouvent de maléfique ou de satanique dans un machin en granit restera un mystère pour moi


----------



## patlek (7 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> trouvent de maléfique ou de satanique dans un machin en granit



Plus d'infos sur onnouscachetout.com!!!


----------



## patxito (8 Juillet 2022)

Les pieds de Marlène Schiappa font le buzz sur Twitter
					

Marlène Schiappa de retour au Gouvernement… Les twittos, eux, n’ont pas perdu de temps pour lui trouver la petite bête !




					www.lebonbon.fr
				












						Au Japon, des manchots refusent de manger du poisson de moins bonne qualité (vidéo)
					

Ces manchots sont devenus de fins gourmets! Dans un aquarium situé à Tokyo au Japon, des mesures ont du être prises en raison de l’inflation et de ...




					www.rtl.be


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2022)

quand lucifer pas content, lucifer frapper!!!









						Deux voitures frappées par la foudre sur une autoroute en Floride
					

Voici le moment terrifiant où un éclair a « grillé » deux véhicules circulant sur l'Interstate 75 en Floride, dont un conduit par un shérif adjoint. L'incident est survenu le vendredi 1er juillet.




					fr.yahoo.com


----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2022)

Merci Faraday...


----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2022)

Apres, va expliquer à ton assurance... "Je roulais... rien de particulier... et là!!! TTTSSCCCHHHAAAAAKKKKKKKK!! ..  foudroyé!!!!
(Peinture grillée... etc...)


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juillet 2022)

C'est de saison, alors... :









						La « tourismophobie », une tendance qui vient de loin
					

Les populations locales n’ont pas attendu la massification du voyage pour stigmatiser les touristes, dont la définition reste péjorative depuis son origine.




					theconversation.com


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Juillet 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est de saison, alors... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour cet article.
Je me suis régalé à le lire.
Et j'aime particulièrement le mot de Jean Mistler (que je ne connais pas, ni l'homme ni la citation) :
« Le tourisme est l’industrie qui consiste à transporter des gens qui seraient mieux chez eux, dans des endroits qui seraient mieux sans eux. »


----------



## patxito (10 Juillet 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Merci pour cet article.
> Je me suis régalé à le lire.
> Et j'aime particulièrement le mot de Jean Mistler (que je ne connais pas, ni l'homme ni la citation) :
> « Le tourisme est l’industrie qui consiste à transporter des gens qui seraient mieux chez eux, dans des endroits qui seraient mieux sans eux. »


Je l'avais vu, et je me suis aussi régalé.

Contrairement à ce qui y est écrit, cela fait des années que Biarritz n'est plus Biarritz, et ce n'est pas la fin du tourisme russe qui va réconcilier cette ville avec son histoire...









						Biarritz, une histoire russe
					

Entretien. Biarritz devient le centre du monde le temps d'un G7. Comme elle le fut à la fin du XIXe siècle ou pendant les années folles pour des centaines de Russes, en vacances ou exilés. La famille impériale, des aristocrates, scientifiques, intellectuels, militaires ou religieux qui ont...




					www.radiofrance.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Je l'avais vu, et je me suis aussi régalé.
> 
> Contrairement à ce qui y est écrit, cela fait des années que Biarritz n'est plus Biarritz, et ce n'est pas la fin du tourisme russe qui va réconcilier cette ville avec son histoire...
> 
> ...


Pour moi Biarritz n'est plus une destination, en tout cas.
Le dernière fois que j'y ai mis les pieds ça n'a été qu'une longue suite de conneries.
Je vous raconte ?
Ah oui, hein, ça me brûle les lèvres.
Nous venions de finir l'enregistrement d'une émission télé dans un village des environs (je tairai son nom essentiellement parce que je ne m'en souviens plus). Nous devions passer la nuit à Biarritz avant de prendre l'avion pour la Corse.
Nous sommes allés manger un morceau. À pieds, à côté de l'hôtel.
1ère erreur : Nous avons demandé à la serveuse s'il y avait un endroit sympa pour aller boire un verre. C'était l'été, pile pendant les Casetas.
Les Casetas c'est un truc assez sympa dans le style les Bandas de Condom.
Le long du littoral il y a tout un tas de barnums qui fournissent essentiellement de l'alcool.
Le droit d'entrée coûte 1 €, on te donne un gobelet. À charge pour toi de le faire remplir dans les Casetas.
2ème erreur : Nous décidons, donc, d'y aller.
3ème erreur : Un abruti de la bande décide que ça serait rigolo d'être méthodique. On commence par la 1ère baraque pour essayer de voir si on arrive jusqu'au bout. On pousse jusqu'à le fermeture sans jamais atteindre la dernière baraque.
4ème erreur : La fête est finie, on suit la foule en se disant qu'ils vont bien quelque part. Effectivement on se retrouve dans une boite de nuit.
5ème erreur : on achète un magnum de vodka.
6ème erreur : on achète un deuxième magnum de vodka.
Là il est déjà 6h30 du mat et on a un avion qui décolle à 8h30.
Nos affaires sont à l'hôtel, on décide de rentrer.
7ème erreur : on ne connait pas la ville, on décide de faire confiance au gps du téléphone. Le gps à l'air aussi bourré que nous et la réception n'est pas fameuse. Est-ce que nous avons pris le chemin le plus court ? Je ne sais pas.
7h00 et quelques nous voilà arrivés.
On décide de choper nos bagages et de partir direct.
8ème erreur : certains on cru bon de s'allonger 10 minutes (moi je suis allé chercher mon sac et je suis redescendu pour m'allonger devant la porte de l'hôtel en me disant que mes collègues ne pourraient pas m'oublier).
7h45, le moins bourré a réussi à rapatrier pratiquement tout le monde (on en laisse un sur le carreau - il n'y a aucune chance qu'on puisse le transporter). Nous avons perdu beaucoup de temps.
9ème erreur : on prend nos voitures de loc, bourrés comme des loutres et, encore une fois, on fait confiance au gps pour nous amener à l'aéroport.
On ne tombe sur aucun flic, le coup de bol magistral. On fait 2 fois le tour de l'aéroport sans réussir à y rentrer. Ça n'est certainement pas un problème de conception, les gens normaux y arrivent, eux. 
On jette les bagnoles de loc sur un parking et les clefs dans une boite à lettres. On apprendra plus tard que le boite de loc a cherché les clefs pendant 2 jours.
10ème erreur : on fait un peu trop de bruit en se présentant à l'embarquement, l'employée prend peur et appelle la sécurité. Le mec est plutôt cool et nous propose de dessaouler tranquillement.
Moralité : on rate l'avion. On en prendra un 3 heures plus tard.
Nous devions installer pour le tournage du lendemain.
Nous ne sommes arrivés sur place qu'à 17h00.
Nous avons donc bossé toute la nuit.
Couchés à 3h00 pour se lever à 6h00.
Je m'en rappellerai de Biarritz.


----------



## boninmi (10 Juillet 2022)

C'était pas Intervilles ?


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Juillet 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> C'était pas Intervilles ?


Si mais la version avec des ânes (nous) à la place des vachettes.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2022)

Ce qui devait arriver, arriva !









						Droit d'auteur : la justice donne raison à l'artiste Maurizio Cattelan face au sculpteur Daniel Druet
					

Si le sculpteur français Daniel Druet a réalisé les sculptures en cire saisissantes de réalisme qu'il lui avait commandées, c'est l'artiste conceptuel italien Maurizio Cattelan qui les a imaginées et mises en scène. La justice a débouté le premier, qui revendiquait la paternité exclusive des...




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (10 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce qui devait arriver, arriva !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On s'en doutait, non ?


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2022)

je vis au bord d'une route touristique, le nombre de motard qui passe en short et tee-shirt me sidère. Même si depuis la forte hausse du carburant, la circulation à très fortement baissée le dimanche.









						[VIDEO] Filmé à 80 km/h sur une trottinette entre Montpellier et Palavas : la vidéo qui illustre un phénomène inquiétant
					

La trottinette électrique, avec ses 2 millions d'adeptes, est limitée à 25 km/h. Trop peu pour beaucoup d'entre eux, qui débrident leur véhicule et atteignent parfois des vitesses faramineuses.




					www.midilibre.fr


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> le nombre de motard


Je n'appelle pas ça des motards. Des futurs steaks hachés ou de futurs pourvoyeurs d'organes, éventuellement.


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juillet 2022)

je pense pouvoir faire mieux pour moins cher !









						Alès : la clinique Bonnefon s'excuse après la pose d'agrafes sur le front d'un patient
					

Le 30 mai dernier, suite à une profonde entaille au front, un patient entré aux urgences de la clinique Bonnefon, à Alès, est suturé avec des agrafes. Leur pose le dérange et la qualité de l'acte médical le surprend....




					www.midilibre.fr


----------



## patlek (13 Juillet 2022)

RRrhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Lui...








Je l' envie!!!!


----------



## patxito (13 Juillet 2022)




----------



## boninmi (14 Juillet 2022)

No comment :









						USA: une fille de 10 ans, enceinte après un viol, a dû quitter son Etat pour avorter
					

Une fillette de 10 ans, enceinte après un viol, a dû quitter son Etat de l'Ohio pour avorter après la volte-face de la Cour suprême, a confirmé mercredi un policier cité par des médias américains.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Juillet 2022)

Cette IA a écrit un article scientifique à propos d'elle-même, qui va être publié !
					

Elle se nomme GPT-3. Une intelligence artificielle est parvenue à écrire un article scientifique... sur elle-même ! L'auteur des instructions a ensuite tenté de le faire publier, non sans soulever...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## patxito (15 Juillet 2022)

Finalement, l'humain n'est pas le seul mammifère à cultiver sa nourriture
					

Le gaufre à poches est un petit rongeur agriculteur qui cultive son propre stock de racines pour se sustenter.




					www.journaldugeek.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2022)

Je revis ! ... J'ai enfin trouvé une excuse !!! ...   









						Pourquoi une infection à la Covid-19 peut-elle faire rétrécir notre pénis?
					

Le coronavirus peut avoir un impact sur la talle de notre pénis. Comment l’expliquer ?




					fr.metrotime.be


----------



## boninmi (16 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je revis ! ... J'ai enfin trouvé une excuse !!! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrête de faire des complexes. Petit, c'est joli.


----------



## papadben (16 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je n'appelle pas ça des motards. Des futurs steaks hachés ou de futurs pourvoyeurs d'organes, éventuellement.


Il en faut..
Vu le nombre de gens en attente .
J'ai pris une gamelle en trottinette : 6 cotes cassées et une clavicule en 4 morceaux... Dix ans après les douleurs quoiqu' épisodiques sont toujours là, tous comme la ferraille qui a retapé mon épaule...
Je précise: elle n'avait pas de moteur...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je n'appelle pas ça des motards. Des futurs steaks hachés ou de futurs pourvoyeurs d'organes, éventuellement.


J'ai eu deux accidents à moto ... *en droit* ! 2 refus de priorité d'automobilistes dont l'un qui sortait d'un parking et l'autre qui ne m'avait pas vu à cause du soleil !

Pour le premier, je suis passé au-dessus de son capot et ma moto lui a arraché le pare-chocs (Harley en sinistre total) ... et pour le second ... ... idem ! 

Rien que de petites égratignures mais j'étais super bien équipé avec une veste Harley en gros cuir qui devait bien faire 10 kilos et un casque de compète ... D'ailleurs, quand je mets cette veste, je rapetisse de 10 cms ... soit 1 cm par kilo ! 

Et c'est là que j'ai pensé à l'adage qui dit "jamais 2 sans 3" et j'ai pensé : Maintenant STOP ! Depuis, je m'occupe des poilus ce qui vous l'avouerez est bien moins dangereux ... quoique !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juillet 2022)

C'est d'ailleurs là que mon fils m'a dit : "Pa ! T'as encore freiné de l'arrière !!!!!" ... et j'ai dit "oui !" ...


----------



## papadben (16 Juillet 2022)

Bon, il faut dire que si l'automobiliste qui sortait de son garage avait une des voitures du loup de Tex Avery...
Content que tu t' en sois sorti sans autre bobo...


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2022)

À défaut de femme de ménage, un prêtre se soulage avec son aspirateur. Surpris par un fidèle en pleine besogne, l’homme d’église est condamné par le tribunal et inscrit au fichier des délinquants sexuels !

Le design de la victime a dû compter dans la décision de la cour, hé hé !


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> inscrit au fichier des délinquants sexuels



L' aspirateur n' était pas consentant.


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2022)

flotow a dit:


> Y’a ça aussi, mais c’est un champignon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Autre champignon "zombie"

Une nouvelle étude scientifique, publiée par l'Université de Copenhague, montre la morbide stratégie d'un champignon particulièrement vicieux pour assurer sa survie. Âme sensible s'abstenir.









						Un étrange champignon pousse les mouches à s'accoupler avec leurs congénères morts
					

Une stratégie rondement menée, qui permet au champignon de survivre.




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> L' aspirateur n' était pas consentant.


Il a pourtant l’air content !


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2022)

Bretagne... 42° Attendu demain.









						Météo. Jusqu’à 42 °C en Bretagne lundi : à quoi faut-il s’attendre ?
					

Après une accalmie jeudi et vendredi, les chaleurs intenses reviennent dès ce week-end en Bretagne. La journée de lundi 18 juillet 2022 pourrait être la plus chaude jamais enregistrée dans la région, avec plus de 40 °C annoncés dans plusieurs endroits. Voici les prévisions.




					www.ouest-france.fr
				




Quelques photos de la Bretagne...

La plage de Dinard:







Perros Guirec






Brest


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bretagne... 42° Attendu demain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En voyant tout ça d'un point de vue hyper superficiel, c'est magnifique.
Mais en fait, c'est terrifiant.


----------



## aCLR (17 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bretagne... 42° Attendu demain


Depuis que j’ai lu que l’internet représentait quasi le double production de CO2 que le transport aérien mondial, je culpabilise moins à me déplacer en automobile.


----------



## patlek (17 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> l’internet représentait quasi le double production de CO2 que le transport aérien mondial, je culpabilise moins à me déplacer en automobile



C' est en avion qu'il faut te déplacer!....

J' ai honte!, moi, je voyageais avec Google Earth...


.... et y reviens quand Moon; qu'on croise le fer!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> C' est en avion qu'il faut te déplacer!....


J’ai pas le permis !


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2022)

Bon...  voilà le probleme d'une canicule... 2H du matin... tu peux pas dormir.

(Je sors de la baignoire ou je me suis arrosé les jambes et les bras d' eau froide, et la nuit va etre longue)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bon...  voilà le probleme d'une canicule... 2H du matin... tu peux pas dormir.


Canicule ou pas ... c'est le lot de toutes mes nuits ...


----------



## patxito (18 Juillet 2022)

Le mieux en période de canicule, c’est de voyager : avec l’air conditionné dans la voiture et à l’hôtel, la piscine, je suis frais comme un gardon…


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Le mieux en période de canicule, c’est de voyager



NNnaaannn
Je vais aller passer ma journée à l' hypermarché, un coup au rayon laierie... un coup au rayon surgelé...  J' ouvrirais les portes, et je me tiendrais devant. (Et si je vois quequ'un qui me répère,  je lui dis que j' hésite..." Vous etes sur qu'elles sont bonnes vos pizzas là... et vos hachis parmentier...  vous etes sur que c' est pas du cheval.."


----------



## flotow (18 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bon...  voilà le probleme d'une canicule... 2H du matin... tu peux pas dormir.
> 
> (Je sors de la baignoire ou je me suis arrosé les jambes et les bras d' eau froide, et la nuit va etre longue)


Va te baigner ! Y’a plus d’eau en Bretagne ?


----------



## patlek (18 Juillet 2022)

Il y a le canal, a coté... à une trentaine de mètres de chez moi...


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je revis ! ... J'ai enfin trouvé une excuse !!! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec une sexologue aussi jolie, ça doit vite revenir à la normale


----------



## patlek (19 Juillet 2022)

Qué calor!!!


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2022)

c’est cadeau


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> c’est cadeau


 ... En plus, et comme par hasard, ça se passe dans le Jura ...


----------



## Powerdom (21 Juillet 2022)

En parlant de Jura, plus de nouvelles ?


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Juillet 2022)

Sans doute un manque de papier, disons temporaire. Le temps de refaire le stock.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Juillet 2022)

... Je viens de regarder le défilé militaire du 21 juillet ... J'avoue que j'ai été impressionné par le véhicule "Griffon" que nous venons d'acheter à la France ! 







Ah ces français !!!!! Toujours à rigoler des belges ! ​


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2022)

Un an de prison ferme pour l'homme qui a séquestré sa femme à cause d'une machine à laver en Dordogne
					

Le tribunal correctionnel de Périgueux a condamné ce mercredi un homme de 44 ans à un an de prison ferme et deux ans de prison avec sursis pour menaces de mort et violences sur sa compagne. Il l'a retenue chez eux à Saint-Aulaye avant d'être arrêté par les militaires du GIGN ce lundi 9 mai.




					www.francebleu.fr
				




Surtout, ne pas l'affecter à la laverie de la prison.


----------



## Powerdom (23 Juillet 2022)

Il achète un iPhone à la Fnac et découvre un morceau de carrelage dans la boîte
					

Des escrocs ont trouvé un moyen pour le moins original de dérober des smartphones vendus en magasin. Au grand dam de certains clients malchanceux.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un an de prison ferme pour l'homme qui a séquestré sa femme à cause d'une machine à laver en Dordogne
> 
> 
> Le tribunal correctionnel de Périgueux a condamné ce mercredi un homme de 44 ans à un an de prison ferme et deux ans de prison avec sursis pour menaces de mort et violences sur sa compagne. Il l'a retenue chez eux à Saint-Aulaye avant d'être arrêté par les militaires du GIGN ce lundi 9 mai.
> ...


Si je devais séquestrer ma femme à chaque fois qu'elle me reproche ma manière de remplir la machine à laver, elle ne sortirait plus de la maison.
Je suis un peu plus finaud, je fais des lessives pendant qu'elle n'est pas là.
Quand elle rentre, le linge est propre et étendu. Elle peut gueuler ce qu'elle veut, c'est trop tard.
C'est comme pour le lave-vaisselle, ça ne va jamais mon rangement.
De temps en temps je fais la grève du débarrassage de la table.
Et ça rentre dans l'ordre.
Inutile d'être violent, tout se fait à l'usure.


----------



## ScapO (23 Juillet 2022)

Ouais
La victime avait déjà porté plainte en 2020 contre son compagnon pour des violences, qui l'avaient contrainte à un arrêt de travail de 10 jours. La plainte avait été classée sans suite.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> ça ne va jamais mon rangement.


Comme je comprends ta moitié ! Si je prends l’exemple du tiroir à condiments, l’inversion d’emplacement d’une bouteille d’huile ou vinaigre a le don de me mettre hors de moi. Du coup je peste dans mes dents pour ne pas troubler l’ambiance… Mais Dieu que ça m’énerve !


ScapO a dit:


> La plainte avait été classée sans suite.


Et nous sommes bien sûr de tout cœur avec la victime même si nous profitons de cette news pour partager nos _énervements pour des peccadilles_ contre nos moitiés, hé hé


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2022)

Ne pas oublier qu’il était fortement alcoolisé. Je ne dis pas ça comme une excuse, pour moi c’est même une circonstance aggravante, mais ça explique un peu qu’une banale péripétie dans la vie d’un couple se transforme en nuit de la peur featuring GIGN.


----------



## Berthold (24 Juillet 2022)

Un élu indien boit un bon verre d'eau d'une rivière
pour prouver l'absence de pollution
et finit à l'hôpital pour maux de ventre.

Mais ça n'a peut-être rien à voir…


----------



## loustic (24 Juillet 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> Un élu indien boit un bon verre d'eau d'une rivière
> pour prouver l'absence de pollution
> et finit à l'hôpital pour maux de ventre.
> 
> Mais ça n'a peut-être rien à voir…


Aucun risque en buvant un excellent café à 70€ la tasse !


----------



## ScapO (24 Juillet 2022)

A 5 millions la Chiron ,70 balles le café c’est cadeau…


----------



## aCLR (26 Juillet 2022)

Et le produit le plus acheté par les consommateurs français est la moutarde…


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551470076536279040
… non non !


----------



## patlek (29 Juillet 2022)

Ou j' apprends qu'une fois mort, je pourrais continuer à bosser!!!!!









						Des ingénieurs transforment une araignée morte en robot
					

Une équipe de chercheurs au Texas est parvenue à «ressusciter» le cadavre d’une araignée.




					www.parismatch.com


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ou j' apprends qu'une fois mort, je pourrais continuer à bosser!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a déjà du mal à trouver du boulot pour tous les vivants...


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2022)

Les courses de vachettes, c’est dépassé


----------



## patlek (30 Juillet 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> On a déjà du mal à trouver du boulot pour tous les vivants...



Les nécrorobots feront les boulots que les vivants ne veulent pas faire. 
(Ramasser les poubelles, faire la plonge au restaurant, etc...)

Nécrorobot, un métier d' avenir!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Les nécrorobots feront les boulots que les vivants ne veulent pas faire.
> (Ramasser les poubelles, faire la plonge au restaurant, etc...)
> 
> Nécrorobot, un métier d' avenir!!!


Toute ta vie au chômage, toute ta mort au boulot.
Ça laisse rêveur.

PS : ne nous y trompons pas, éboueur est un métier largement plébiscité.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juillet 2022)

Cette carte interactive vous montre la personne la plus célèbre née dans votre ville
					

Un concepteur de carte a mis en ligne un globe sur lequel on retrouve la figure historique, politique, sportive ou culturelle la plus connue, née dans sa commune. Le nombre de villes et villages répertorié est impressionnant. Un bon plan pour tuer les heures perdues : trouver les personnes plus




					www.numerama.com


----------



## aCLR (30 Juillet 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : ne nous y trompons pas, éboueur est un métier largement plébiscité.


On est d’accord ! C’est loin d’être le boulot le plus ingrat ni celui pour lequel il y a déficit de postulants.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juillet 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Cette carte interactive vous montre la personne la plus célèbre née dans votre ville
> 
> 
> Un concepteur de carte a mis en ligne un globe sur lequel on retrouve la figure historique, politique, sportive ou culturelle la plus connue, née dans sa commune. Le nombre de villes et villages répertorié est impressionnant. Un bon plan pour tuer les heures perdues : trouver les personnes plus
> ...


 ... Ah ouais ! Quand même ! ... 

Nous, en Belgique, on n'a personne ...  ... Mais, au premier abord, on est coincé entre Winston Churchill et Adolf Hitler !
Le grand écart extrême qui te brise la paire de c.... la plus solide !


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ah ouais ! Quand même ! ...
> 
> Nous, en Belgique, on n'a personne ...  ... Mais, au premier abord, on est coincé entre Winston Churchill et Adolf Hitler !
> Le grand écart extrême qui te brise la paire de c.... la plus solide !


Ah ben merde, qu'est-ce qu'il te faut ?
Il est vrai que je ne sais pas dans quel coin du plat pays tu demeures, mais vous avez quand même Magritte, Audrey Hepburn, Django Reinhardt, Eddy Merckx, Simenon et le Grand Jacques. Ils n'ont certes pas fait autant de mal que le teuton à moustache ridicule, mais ça n'est pas de la petite bière.
Non Môssieu, la Belgique n'est pas un territoire oublié par la célébrité.


----------



## loustic (31 Juillet 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ah ben merde, qu'est-ce qu'il te faut ?
> Il est vrai que je ne sais pas dans quel coin du plat pays tu demeures, mais vous avez quand même Magritte, Audrey Hepburn, Django Reinhardt, Eddy Merckx, Simenon et le Grand Jacques. Ils n'ont certes pas fait autant de mal que le teuton à moustache ridicule, mais ça n'est pas de la petite bière.
> Non Môssieu, la Belgique n'est pas un territoire oublié par la célébrité.


On ose même affirmer que ces personnages avaient la frite !


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2022)

Du cinéma spaghetti aux glaces aux goûts étrange, Terence Hill, sait se diversifier 








						Un célèbre acteur de westerns a ouvert un magasin de glaces à Paris
					

Il a été Trinita, Django, Lucky Luke, Don Matteo ou encore Personne. Mais aujourd'hui, Terence Hill est à la tête d'un glacier qui vient de s'installer à Paris.




					actu.fr


----------



## patxito (1 Août 2022)

Non, le nouvel album de Beyoncé ne va pas déclencher la fin du monde
					

L'artiste iconique Beyoncé a sorti un nouvel album. Plus que les paroles des chansons, c'est la couverture qui a retenu l'attention d'une partie d'Internet : elle ferait référence aux quatre cavaliers de l'apocalypse. Mais rassurez-vous : Renaissance n'annonce pas la fin du monde. Le nouvel...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Août 2022)

M’a plutôt fait penser à Lady Godiva.


----------



## patlek (2 Août 2022)

hhhhaaaaaannnnnnnnn!!!

CATASTROPHE!!!!!!!!

Le prix des suppositoires flambe!!









						Couches Pampers, lait infantile, suppositoires... dans les pharmacies, le prix de certains produits flambe «sans explication précise»
					

Depuis le début de l’année, et plus encore au 1er juillet, les laboratoires ont réévalué les tarifs d’articles de parapharmacie ou de médica




					www.leparisien.fr
				




"sans explication précise"... Il y en a peut etre qui font des stocks de suppositoires???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> "sans explication précise"... Il y en a peut etre qui font des stocks de suppositoires???


Ceux qui en ont plein le cul peut-être ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Août 2022)

Mort de Zawahiri: les Etats-Unis ont-ils utilisé le "Flying Ginsu", un missile secret ?
					

Le chef d'Al-Qaïda, Ayman al-Zawahiri, a été tué lorsque deux missiles ont frappé sa maison à Kaboul. Mais le bâtiment ne porte pas de traces d'explosion et personne n'a été blessé dans l'opération, selon les responsables américains.




					www.lalibre.be
				




Encore une pub déguisée pour Gillette !!!! 

Mais au moins, on est certain que Zawahiri ... il ne rira plus !!!   ... 

Triste karma pour un terroriste islamiste qui termine sa vie en "américain" (pour les belges) ou en "steak tartare" (pour les français)

De plus, ces américains sont de gros copieurs ... leur "truc" ginsu n'est qu'une pâle copie up-to-date du NaraKiri kit que j'avais inventé il y a bien longtemps avec Nephou et que j'avais remis au goût du jour en novembre 2011 !  

La preuve :






						En direct de la Bourse du Le Bar de La Terrasse...
					

Les Newb' sont de retour... Les baffes sont toujours présentes...  Le Bar a donc repris son rythme de croisière !  La soi-disante crise ne semble pas affecté les cambistes qui officient autour de la Corbeille du Le Bar de La Terrasse.  A noter d'ailleurs une percée des femmes dans le milieu des...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2022)

Parmi toute la merde qu’on peut lire en ce moment, voilà la news qui m’a un peu redonné espoir.









						En maintenant le droit à l’avortement, le Kansas crée la surprise
					

ANALYSE - À la faveur d’une forte mobilisation, l’électorat de cet État rural conservateur a largement voté contre la fin de sa garantie constitutionelle de l’avortement.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> la news qui m’a un peu redonné espoir.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553765864553472003
Caramba !


----------



## Romuald (5 Août 2022)

Etienne Klein 

"_J'ai ensuite présenté des excuses car visiblement certains ont l'impression d'avoir été pris pour des andouilles, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas"_
Etre pris pour une andouille par une photo d'une tranche de chorizo, quoi de plus normal ?   (j'en suis une). Par contre devoir s'excuser pour un gag, on vit une époque formidable, merci les rézosocios. Ca m'énerve !


----------



## flotow (5 Août 2022)

L’andouille est meilleure que le chorizo !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> L’andouille est meilleure que le chorizo !


Euh. NON !


----------



## Powerdom (5 Août 2022)

L'alcool non, mais l'eau férugi, l'eau férugineuse oui! 









						Vendée : ivre, il commet un accident sur la 2x2 voies et s'enfile deux bières en attendant les secours
					

Samedi 19 mars, un homme ivre a commis un accident de la route sur la 2x2 voies à La Roche-sur-Yon et s'est permis de consommer de l'alcool sur place, juste après les faits.




					actu.fr


----------



## aCLR (5 Août 2022)

flotow a dit:


> L’andouille est meilleure que le chorizo !
> 
> 
> Powerdom a dit:
> ...


Pendant qu’on se chamaille pour de la charcutaille… D’autres se fond tirer dessus pour des frites servies froides !?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Pendant qu’on se chamaille pour de la charcutaille… D’autres se fond tirer dessus pour des frites servies froides !?


 ... Quel monde d'abrutis !!! ...


----------



## patlek (6 Août 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Quel monde d'abrutis !!! ...



Tiens....ça va occuper tes minous:









						« Stray », le jeu vidéo dont les chats raffolent
					

Le jeu vidéo « Stray », dont le protagoniste est un chat de gouttière, a conquis de nombreux humains depuis sa sortie en juillet. De manière plus surprenante, le titre suscite aussi la fascination des félins.




					www.charentelibre.fr
				




Et vu la photo, il tourne sur Mac!

Les chats qui regarde le jeu:


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parmi toute la merde qu’on peut lire en ce moment, voilà la news qui m’a un peu redonné espoir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais la merde est toujours la :








						L’Indiana devient le premier Etat à interdire l’avortement
					

Depuis la décision du 24 juin de la Cour suprême des États-Unis de revenir sur le droit constitutionnel à l’avortement, les Etats américains peuvent désormais légiférer pour modifier les règles relatives à l’interruption volontaire de grossesse (IVG) sur leur territoire.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## flotow (6 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Et vu la photo, il tourne sur Mac!


Et non, PC ou PS seulement !


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

Google… Dubuffet… Et l’immobilier… Ça ne fait pas bon marché ! ´foirés !


----------



## aCLR (9 Août 2022)

On aurait entendu le boss dire, dans un américain traduit par mes soins : _« Z’êtes prié de vider les bureaux et le trottoir ! » _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2022)

*Champions du monde !!!!!!  *

_On se console comme on peut ! N'est-ce pas Moon ? 









						Une Belge sacrée championne du monde de décorticage de crevettes grises
					

Nadine Deetens, originaire de Bruges, a remporté le 17e championnat du monde de crevettes grises, rapportent nos confrères de la RTBF.




					www.7sur7.be
				



_​


----------



## patlek (11 Août 2022)

rrrhhhaaaaaaaaaa... 

Le touriste est un crétin (par définition)



			https://www.20minutes.fr/rennes/4000406-20220810-prennent-maree-basse-secheresse-font-pieger-montee-eaux


----------



## patlek (12 Août 2022)

*Attention.... je vais blasphemer!!!!


BOYCOTT APPLE!!!!!










						À Taïwan, des produits Apple étiquetés “made in China”
					

La Chine entend faire strictement appliquer une loi promulguée en 2015 et interdisant l’importation de produits estampillés “made in Taiwan”. Apple a décidé dès la semaine dernière de se conformer à la mesure.




					www.lesnumeriques.com
				



*


----------



## patlek (12 Août 2022)

J' ai rendez vous avec un criquet, jeudi prochain.









						Les criquets peuvent détecter un cancer chez l’Homme
					

Des chercheurs américains ont montré que les insectes pouvaient « sentir » les cellules cancéreuses et faire la différence entres les différents types de cancer.




					fr.yahoo.com


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2022)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai rendez vous avec un criquet, jeudi prochain.


Et moi un sourcier !


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2022)

Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire (50 ans, quand même)








						Les Oscars s’excusent auprès de l’actrice amérindienne Sacheen Littlefeather, qui avait refusé une statuette au nom de Marlon Brando en 1973
					

Sacheen Littlefeather, comédienne et militante aujourd’hui âgée de 75 ans, avait été prise à partie et insultée lors de la cérémonie. L’acteur n’était pas venu accepter son Oscar pour « Le Parrain ».




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Août 2022)

... J'ai enfin compris ce qu'est le "retour Ha(p)tik" en informatique !!!!!  ... 









						Un fan s'empare de la casquette d'Hatik lors d'un concert: le rappeur lui assène un coup de poing (VIDEO)
					

Ce week-end, le rappeur se produisait au Summer Music Festival à Boussu. Il a visiblement pété les plombs lorsqu'un fêtard s'est emparé de sa casquette.




					www.dhnet.be


----------



## aCLR (19 Août 2022)

En lien avec les allégations d’un floodeur…









						Alcool. “Saké Viva !” : les autorités japonaises veulent faire boire les jeunes pour relancer les recettes fiscales
					

La crise du Covid-19 a achevé d’éroder les taxes récoltées grâce à la vente d’alcool dans le pays. Alors que la dette publique atteint des niveaux records, les ...




					www.courrierinternational.com
				




…inciter les jeunes à boire !?
Si ça n’est pas malheureux !?


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2022)

Saké vindiou !


----------



## patlek (19 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> inciter les jeunes à boire !?



Garde espoir, il y a une poudre qui guérit l'ivrognerie!!

 (c'est nouveau)


----------



## Powerdom (19 Août 2022)

ING ferme les comptes de ses clients sans trop prévenir. C'est bien tu es en vacances à l'étranger et hop plus aucun moyen de paiement !









						ING ferme les comptes de ses clients avec perte et fracas, une action collective en vue
					

Suite à sa décision de quitter le marché français de la banque en ligne, ING clôture ou transfère, selon les cas, les comptes de ses clients. Pris au dépourvu en plein été, les clients d'ING qui vont de surprises en déboires commencent à s'unir pour une action en justice.




					leparticulier.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> ING ferme les comptes de ses clients sans trop prévenir. C'est bien tu es en vacances à l'étranger et hop plus aucun moyen de paiement !


J'avais un compte ING, ils m'ont prévenu plusieurs mois à l'avance, avec plusieurs rappels par mail et lettre. On est loin du perte et fracas, quant à dire 'plein été' le mien a été clos en Juin.


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Saké vindiou !


La boucane et la picole en tête des facteurs du cancer chez l’homme – ou la femme ! Tabac et alcool coupables à la louche d’un cancer sur deux au niveau mondial, si ça n’est pas malheureux…









						Santé : le tabac et l'alcool en tête des causes de cancer dans le monde
					

Le tabac est le principal élément ayant favorisé un cancer (33,9%), devant l'alcool (7,4%), selon une étude d'une ampleur sans équivalent, impliquant plusieurs milliers de chercheurs dans la majeure partie des pays du monde.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## aCLR (21 Août 2022)

Réalisée par Michael Heizer en un demi-siècle, la plus grande œuvre d’art s’offre au monde dans le désert du Nevada !



			https://mobile.twitter.com/nytimes/status/1560722038725173250


----------



## Romuald (21 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Réalisée par Michael Heizer en un demi-siècle, la plus grande œuvre d’art s’offre au monde dans le désert du Nevada !
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/nytimes/status/1560722038725173250


Dommage que Christo soit mort, il ne pourra pas l'emballer.


----------



## loustic (21 Août 2022)

Dans un désert ?
C'était mieux avant !


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Août 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Réalisée par Michael Heizer en un demi-siècle, la plus grande œuvre d’art s’offre au monde dans le désert du Nevada !
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/nytimes/status/1560722038725173250


Il ne va pas falloir attendre 50 ans avant que cette œuvre, pour le moins impressionnante, ne devienne un décor de cinéma (et autres publicités).
Seul bémol, je connais ces zigottos et il ne leur faut pas non plus 50 ans pour pourrir un lieu.


----------



## Powerdom (24 Août 2022)

je me demande quand même si c'est pas un canular









						Endormi, il se coupe accidentellement les testicules en rêvant qu'il tranche de la viande
					

Kofi Atta, un Ghanéen de 47 ans, s'est coupé les testicules alors qu'il dormait. Dans son rêve, il rêvait qu'il était en train de découper de la viande lors d'un repas de famille.




					www.ladepeche.fr


----------



## loustic (24 Août 2022)

Des commodités ?
Facile !
Les visiteurs peuvent faire leurs besoins dans le désert


----------



## Romuald (24 Août 2022)

Toumaï, le plus ancien représentant connu de l’humanité, marchait bien sur deux pieds il y a sept millions d’années
					

La physionomie du crâne de Toumaï, découvert en 2001, classait celui-ci parmi les bipèdes, mais cette conclusion était discutée en raison de l’état incomplet du fossile. L’étude publiée mercredi apporte une contribution décisive à cette découverte.




					www.lemonde.fr
				



/private joke on
Et est-ce qu’il faisait de la voile ? 
/private joke off


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2022)

Je confirme, je suis bien sur mes deux pieds...   
Mais : "Bipède mais pas seulement" 
Parfois, j'utilise aussi mes mains pour monter dans le mât !


----------



## Romuald (28 Août 2022)

la pétanque c’est dangereux


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Août 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> la pétanque c’est dangereux


Plutôt drôle.
Le genre d'action menée par un groupuscule revendiquant un truc obscur tel que l'interdiction du jeu de pétanque pendant la sieste.
Tu vas voir que ça n'est qu'un prémisse.
Ça me fait penser à ces types qui, pendant un moment, volaient des nains de jardins pour les relâcher dans la forêt sous le fallacieux prétexte qu'ils étaient retenus contre leur gré. Ce qui a donné naissance à une association de défense des nains domestiques. Ces derniers arguant du fait qu'il était proprement imbécile, voir meurtrier, de lâcher en milieu naturels des nains uniquement habitués à vivre en milieu contrôlé.
Purs moments de poésie, tout ça.
Même si ça doit bien faire suer de se faire voler un nain auquel on tient.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Août 2022)

Hum, en gros le cochonnet a trouvé des truffes, c'est dans l'ordre des choses.


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Septembre 2022)

Les célèbres calèches de New York bientôt remplacées par des véhicules électriques ?


----------



## patlek (1 Septembre 2022)

"Au contraire, les exploitants assurent que ces équidés sont bien traités et que leur secteur est surveillé de près par les autorités sanitaires de la ville. De fait, il leur est interdit de travailler plus de neuf heures par jour, à plus de 32 degrés en été et à moins de 7 degrés l'hiver."

9 heures par jours, a tirer une charette par 32 degrés... bien traités...moi, je dirais "ça se discute".


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Septembre 2022)

Alors là  c'est : Actualités amusantes...Ou pas.
C'est bon les Nems


----------



## Gwen (1 Septembre 2022)

Ça dépend, est-ce que l'on sauve également les lapins et autres animaux ? Ils sont tout aussi mignons, voire plus. 






Sinon, si on a plus foi en l'humanité, on peut encore compter sur les animaux pour nous venir en aide. Peut être pas très frais comme actualité, mais ça fait du bien de temps en temps.






Et dans l'actualité de la semaine sur I can has cheezburger, le site le plus choupinou de la toile, on a cette adorable histoire de chatons rescapés.









						Two Rescued Kittens, One Shy, One Spirited, Become Best Friends And Bonded Pairs Looking For Purrfect Home
					

Bonded pairs mean two lonely kittens can have a friend, and pet parents can have two great cats.




					cheezburger.com
				




Bon, je ne vous mets pas les belles histoires à chaque fois que j'en lis une, sinon, je posterais un message sur deux dans ce fil


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Septembre 2022)

L'électro-ménager de qualité, il n'y a qua ça qui compte : Un pêcheur brésilien survit onze jours en mer à bord d'un congélateur


----------



## patlek (6 Septembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Ils sont tout aussi mignons, voire plus.​



Exactement!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2022)

Énergie : un Nobel italien recommande d’économiser sur la cuisson...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2022)

Pays-Bas : une ville interdit la publicité pour la viande, une première mondiale


----------



## patlek (8 Septembre 2022)

La science s' amuse....









						Des chercheurs ont placé des sacs à dos à énergie solaire sur des cafards
					

En installant un dispositif à énergie solaire sur son dos, des chercheurs sont parvenus à transformer un cafard en cyborg télécommandé. Ces insectes pourraient un jour être utilisés dans les...




					www.futura-sciences.com
				




ATTENTION!!!, si j' en vois un chez moi, je sors la tapette!!!!


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Septembre 2022)

Déjà que je n'aime pas le foot (j'avais prédit en 1983 que le XXIème siècle serait foot ou ne serait pas), tout bien réfléchi je me demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux organiser des matches de "supporters", ce qui ne ferait pas les affaires des "mécènes".
En poussant à l'absurde, pourquoi pas une bonne guerre      
https://www.eurosport.fr/football/l...s-nice-cologne-reporte_sto9134153/story.shtml
Là c'est Nice-Cologne, c'est arrivé pour Marseille-Lyon-Nice-Psg-Bayern-Lille-Brest-Montcuq-Manchester-etc (mélangez tous les clubs, les "débordements" sont à peu près aussi lamentables), et le plus grave à mon sens c'est que ça fait les Unes de l'actu (pas ici bien sûr ) ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Septembre 2022)

L'Orient-Express est de retour Le train mythique, qui a inspiré nombre d'écrivains, a repris du service fin août pour relier Paris à Istanbul, après trois années d'interruption.


----------



## v1nce29 (9 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai rendez vous avec un criquet, jeudi prochain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://fr.news.yahoo.com/maladie-parkinson-ecossaise-capable-détecter-144854156.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Septembre 2022)

*Le salarié, ses pets « irrespectueux » et son licenciement *

Le succès du télé-travail s'explique !


----------



## patlek (9 Septembre 2022)

Tiens...

Je ne vais pas me faire des copains, là....

Le chef du sport de beaufs, est un gros beauf (Normal)









						"Il saute sur tout ce qui bouge" : Les lourdes accusations d’anciennes employées de la Fédération française de football à l’encontre de Noël Le Graët
					

Dans une enquête publiée par le magazine So Foot ce jeudi 8 septembre, d'anciens employés de la Fédération française de football dénoncent le comportement de Noël Le Graët. Le président de la FFF est mis en cause à travers des témoignages accablants...



					www.programme-television.org


----------



## boninmi (9 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je ne vais pas me faire des copains, là....


Avoue: tu cherches à te faire des copines.


----------



## patlek (9 Septembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Avoue: tu cherches à te faire des copines.



Sur macgé, ce serait compliqué, c' est la foire à la saucisse.

Faudrait que je change de forum.... que j' ailles sur le forum de "Ménage et cuisine"

'AAAhhhhrrrrrrrrrrrr aaaaAAAAhhhHHAAAAhhaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Tiens...
> 
> Je ne vais pas me faire des copains, là....


Mais si ! Mais si !

Si je considère les événements récents du monde des footeux, je me dis que le fric n'achète pas l'intelligence ... Ce à quoi on me répondra qu'on ne leur demande pas d'être intelligents !  

Quand je compare la sortie de Mbappé (j'en pense rien !) au mot de notre Kevin national, je me dis qu'il a encore beaucoup à apprendre en matière de communication (Mbappé hein, pas Kevin) ! 






Sacré Kevin !!!! ​
Et comme dirait mon pote Michel : une brêle dans une Lamborghini, ça reste toujours une brêle !


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Tiens...
> 
> Je ne vais pas me faire des copains, là....
> 
> ...




Tu t'es quand même fait un copain : moi ! 

 


(Je dois avouer que je je t'appréciais déjà avant...  )





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais si ! Mais si !
> 
> Si je considère les événements récents du monde des footeux, je me dis que le fric n'achète pas l'intelligence ... Ce à quoi on me répondra qu'on ne leur demande pas d'être intelligents !
> 
> ...




Je n'ai pas bien compris le contexte...
De quoi se les bat-il, au juste, Kevin?...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris le contexte...
> De quoi se les bat-il, au juste, Kevin?...


Explication : 









						De Bruyne: "Je m'en bats les couilles tant qu'on gagne"
					

C'est l'une des phrases cultes de l'Euro 2016. Elle est signée Kevin De Bruyne. La manière lui importe peu tant que les Diables Rouges remportent leurs matches.




					www.7sur7.be


----------



## patlek (9 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris le contexte...
> De quoi se les bat-il, au juste, Kevin?...



J' ai autant de mal a suivre...

Faut avoir les références (commentaires de la video)>

citation, connue ici, d'une réponse donnée lors d'une interview (après la rencontre de qualification contre la Suède) https://youtu.be/yunupVlBq7Q

J'ai pas regardé la vidéo de référence, ça  m'interresse pas.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Tiens...
> 
> Je ne vais pas me faire des copains, là....
> 
> ...


J'ai lu l'article de SO FOOT. Une collection de ragots venus d'anciens employés aigris (et ça ne concerne pas que le cas du
du "pervers pépère breton" qui est anecdotique dans tout ce déballage). Néanmoins, on n'apprend pas grand chose quand on suit le football ces dernières années. Il y a une guerre des clans à la FFF depuis 2019 et le plan social n'a rien arrangé. Le Graêt est trop vieux, il a été très malade (leucémie) en 2018/2019 (cela est rappelé pas très élégament dans l'article).
Le problème actuellement, comme l'a montré la dernière élection, c'est qu'il n'y a personne pour prendre la suite. Enfin, si, il y a quelqu'un de capable, qui fait quasiment l'unanimité, tant chez les pros que chez les amateurs : Marc Keller, le président du RC Strasbourg. Mais pour prendre la FFF, il doit lâcher son club et la situation économique ne s'y prêtait pas au moment de l'élection. Alors Le Graêt est reparti pour un tour avec Keller, entre autre, pour vice-président. C'est facile aujourd'hui de taper sur Le Graêt en oubliant tout ce qu'il a construit. Alors, oui, il a une vision "vieille France" qui ne correspond plus à la réalité, une légèreté dans la gestion médiatique de faits qui lui semblent mineurs et qui ne le sont pas aujourd'hui.


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (leucémie)



J'ai à mon tour (pour une fois !) lu l'article de *So Foot*.

Le Graët dit de souffrir d'une leucémie lymphoïde, et ajoute qu'il s'agit de la moins grave des leucémies. 
Je suppose donc qu'il parle de *leucémie lymphoïde chronique*, et non pas de leucémie lymphoïde aiguë, nettement plus grave.
Mais une leucémie n'est évidemment jamais anodine.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je suppose donc qu'il parle de *leucémie lymphoïde chronique*


On peut en parler toute la nuit si vous voulez, j'ai la même depuis 2014, suis toujours pas DCD, chimio orale tous les jours à présent.
Quelques effets indésirables certes mais ne s'attaque pas aux neurones, donc une fausse excuse


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> On peut en parler toute la nuit si vous voulez, j'ai la même depuis 2014, suis toujours pas DCD, chimio orale tous les jours à présent.
> Quelques effets indésirables certes mais ne s'attaque pas aux neurones, donc une fausse excuse




Comme tu le sais, je suis au courant depuis un bon moment, et j'allais justement te demander des nouvelles en privé. 
Sincèrement ravi de ce que j'interprète comme de bonnes nouvelles te concernant ! 

(J'espère ne pas me tromper en disant ça. )


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'espère ne pas me tromper en disant ça


Toujours là ou il faut 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.Non tu te trompes pas, les progrès pour ce genre de leucémie ont été immenses
ces derniers temps, quand mon oncologue m'a annoncé : c'est bon fini la clinique on à disposition le remède oral,  .
Mais comme son nom l'indique ça reste chronique, pour moi c'est à vie.
PS : pour la petite histoire lors d'une consultation je lui est dit : c'est ma 4ème boite.Il m'a répondu : arrêtez de compter
ce sera tous les jours à vie


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Toujours là ou il faut
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ravi de ces bonnes nouvelles, vraiment !


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je ne vais pas me faire des copains, là....
> 
> Le chef du sport de beaufs, est un gros beauf (Normal)


Je suis toujours étonné d’apprendre qu’il y a des personnes sur ce forum qui apprécient le foot. Avoir un Mac et regarder le foot me semble tellement incompatible. C’est comme quelqu’un qui avouerait lire à la fois Télérama et l’équipe, on serait en pleine science-fiction.


----------



## ScapO (10 Septembre 2022)

Moi j'en ai deux de Mac comme ça tu vois c'est top, je peux regarder championnat et coupes d'europe.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Je suis toujours étonné d’apprendre qu’il y a des personnes sur ce forum qui apprécient le foot. Avoir un Mac et regarder le foot me semble tellement incompatible. C’est comme quelqu’un qui avouerait lire à la fois Télérama et l’équipe, on serait en pleine science-fiction.


Donc si je comprends bien  : il faut avoir un PC pour aimer le foot  et on peut pas lire à la fois Gala et Science et vie


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Donc si je comprends bien  : il faut avoir un PC pour aimer le foot  et on peut pas lire à la fois Gala et Science et vie


Tu n'as rien compris. Tu peux très bien aimer le foot sans PC, suffit de ne pas avoir de Mac non plus.
Et puis libre à toi de lire Gala, par contre il ne faut plus lire science et vie qui est devenu de la daube depuis son rachat par Reworld


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu peux très bien aimer le foot sans PC, suffit de ne pas avoir de Mac non plus.


Ah d'accord  
PS : je ne lis pas Gala, c'était juste pour la comparaison des extrêmes.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Je suis toujours étonné d’apprendre qu’il y a des personnes sur ce forum qui apprécient le foot. Avoir un Mac et regarder le foot me semble tellement incompatible. C’est comme quelqu’un qui avouerait lire à la fois Télérama et l’équipe, on serait en pleine science-fiction.



Ton propos est plaisant et même franchement marrant. 
Mais il ne correspond évidemment pas à la réalité, fort heureusement.
Je connais très bien, parmi mes proches, quelqu'un qui lit Télérama et l'Équipe.
Et il utilise un Mac.
Et s'intéresse beaucoup au foot.
Et à plein d'autres choses.

Il est aujourd'hui ingénieur retraité, et par ailleurs diplômé de l'École des Mines. 

Et je pourrais te citer plein d'autres exemples du même style.
Il est possible d'être intelligent et d'aimer le foot, et beaucoup d'autres choses.


Dans la vie, on peut s'intéresser à beaucoup de choses,  et même avoir des goûts ou des centres d'intérêt qui peuvent éventuellement sembler paradoxaux ! 
Tant mieux !


----------



## patxito (10 Septembre 2022)

Les abeilles des ruches royales ont aussi été informées de la mort d’Elizabeth II
					

A la mort d’Elizabeth II, l’apiculteur royal a annoncé à ses ruches la disparition de leur propriétaire, respectant  une vieille tradition qui veut que les insectes soient tenus au courant des grands évènements de la vie de leurs maîtres.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Les abeilles des ruches royales ont aussi été informées de la mort d’Elizabeth II
> 
> 
> A la mort d’Elizabeth II, l’apiculteur royal a annoncé à ses ruches la disparition de leur propriétaire, respectant  une vieille tradition qui veut que les insectes soient tenus au courant des grands évènements de la vie de leurs maîtres.
> ...


Il n'y a pas qu'au Royaume-uni. Dans le Berry une tradition veut que l'on couvre les ruches d'un voile noir à la mort du propriétaire, sinon les abeilles ne donneront pas de miel l'année suivante.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2022)

Et hop ! Il s'y met aussi ...   

Puis-je rappeler à nos estimés modérateurs que les "frappes préventives" ... c'est mal ! 









						La Corée du Nord s'autorise à mener une frappe nucléaire préventive en cas de menace
					

Une loi adoptée par Pyongyang rend le programme nucléaire "irréversible" et autorise une frappe atomique, y compris face à des attaques conventionnelles. Cette décision exclut aussi la possibilité de…




					www.france24.com


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Septembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Je suis toujours étonné d’apprendre qu’il y a des personnes sur ce forum qui apprécient le foot. Avoir un Mac et regarder le foot me semble tellement incompatible. C’est comme quelqu’un qui avouerait lire à la fois Télérama et l’équipe, on serait en pleine science-fiction.


Tu fais preuve d'un double préjugé. Préjugé sur les personnes utilisant des Macintosh et préjugé sur les personnes aimant le football. L'un et l'autre groupe sont composés de gens aux vies et aux goûts très divers. Peut-être t'imagines-tu appartenir à une sorte d'élite ? Une caste ? Ce n'est pas mon cas.

P.S. : je lis encore occasionnellement l'Équipe mais quasiment jamais Télérama. Il fut un temps où l'Équipe était très bien écrit, Télérama jamais. Malheureusement, signe des temps, il suit de plus en plus la même pente que Le Monde.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Le Graët dit de souffrir d'une leucémie lymphoïde, et ajoute qu'il s'agit de la moins grave des leucémies.
> Je suppose donc qu'il parle de *leucémie lymphoïde chronique*, et non pas de leucémie lymphoïde aiguë, nettement plus grave.
> Mais une leucémie n'est évidemment jamais anodine.


En tout cas, il a baissé fortement depuis 2018. Il est moins cohérent dans ses sorties médiatiques. Quoiqu'on pense du personnage, cela a toujours été un fin politique mais depuis un moment il multiplie les polémiques à deux balles (avec Benzema, avec Mbappé et même avec Deschamps). D'ailleurs, sa dernière déclaration sur l'affaire Pogba était très maladroite.

Il faut clairement un nouveau président à la Fédération. Quelqu'un de jeune qui a la volonté et l'énergie suffisante pour remettre tout le monde dans le bon sens. Pour l'instant ce qu'on nous rapporte est typique d'une situation de "fin de règne".


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En tout cas, il a baissé fortement depuis 2018. Il est moins cohérent dans ses sorties médiatiques. Quoiqu'on pense du personnage, cela a toujours été un fin politique mais depuis un moment il multiplie les polémiques à deux balles (avec Benzema, avec Mbappé et même avec Deschamps). D'ailleurs, sa dernière déclaration sur l'affaire Pogba était très maladroite.
> 
> Il faut clairement un nouveau président à la Fédération. Quelqu'un de jeune qui a la volonté et l'énergie suffisante pour remettre tout le monde dans le bon sens. Pour l'instant ce qu'on nous rapporte est typique d'une situation de "fin de règne".




Tu connais beaucoup mieux le football que moi.
Personnellement, je mettrais ça sur le compte de l'âge. 

Tout ça me rappelle une histoire qui doit bien remonter à 10 ou 20 ans.
Un entraîneur âgé avait voulu renouveler son contrat ou peut-être même en signer un nouveau avec un autre club, je ne sais plus.
Tout le monde le trouvait trop vieux, mais il tenait à son contrat et l'a signé.
Avant de rapidement démissionner. En disant en substance : "Les colères que je pouvais avoir avant, je ne peux plus les avoir maintenant."
Et de finir en s'adressant à tous les présidents de clubs (je cite encore de memoire) : " Si je dois n'avoir qu'un seul conseil à donner : prenez un plus jeune, prenez un plus jeune, prenez un plus jeune ! "

Dans ce domaine comme dans d'autres, il arrive toujours un moment où il faut savoir s'arrêter. 


PS : L'anecdote rappellera peut-être quelque chose aux vrais passionnés de foot, dont je ne suis pas...


----------



## patlek (10 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> et on peut pas lire à la fois Gala et Science et vie



Non!!!!

Tu lis Gala d' abord, et ensuite Science et vie (ou l'inverse, science et vie d' abord), mais pas les deux en meme temps: non!!


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Tu lis Gala d' abord, et ensuite Science et vie (ou l'inverse, science et vie d' abord), mais pas les deux en meme temps: non!!


J'espère vraiment que tu plaisantes et je  me répète : _je ne lis pas _Gala et toute cette presse de m...e, ça me révulse, rien que d 'en parler j'en ai la nausée  .


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Peut-être t'imagines-tu appartenir à une sorte d'élite ? Une caste ? Ce n'est pas mon cas.




Et pourtant tu fais bel et bien partie de la caste des mom... Euh... De la caste des dieux égyptiens, en tant qu'Osiris, juge des lois de Maât... 

(Pas juge *du Maât* , sauf si tu penses à Alexandre, ou au mât de cocagne, cette dernière option me semblant indigne de toi... 
*Maât* est une charmante déesse incarnant entre autres la justice, et c'est toi qui es chargé de faire appliquer ses lois, en tant que juge.
Tu nous avais demandé de réviser notre panthéon égyptien... 
J'ai un peu révisé...  )






​


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En tout cas, il a baissé fortement depuis 2018. Il est moins cohérent dans ses sorties médiatiques. Quoiqu'on pense du personnage, cela a toujours été un fin politique mais depuis un moment il multiplie les polémiques à deux balles (avec Benzema, avec Mbappé et même avec Deschamps). D'ailleurs, sa dernière déclaration sur l'affaire Pogba était très maladroite.


Ne t'inquiète pas pour lui ,il a encore toutes ces neurones et il les utilise à bon escient.
Il est malade quand ça l'arrange


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Septembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Et pourtant tu fais bel et bien partie de la caste des mom... Euh... De la caste des dieux égyptiens, en tant qu'Osiris, juge des lois de Maât...


Et surtout, le plus important, pote de Bastet !!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et surtout, le plus important, pote de Bastet !!!!



C'est vrai qu'il faut ménager Osiris, pour qu'il puisse intercéder en ta faveur auprès de Bastet pour que tu puisses te réincarner en poilu le moment venu. 
Mais le plus tard possible, hein, pas de blague !!!...  

Tiens, ça c'est pour toi et tes poilus, justement : 






Pour toi, pour te rappeler qu'il est scientifiquement impossible de vieillir quand on est né la même année que *Don Johnson*. 


Bloc de spoiler



Même si cette photo date de 1984.... 



Pour tes poilus parce que sur cette photo, DJ joue le rôle de Sonny Crockett !!!...  




Bon, allez, j'arrête mes bêtises pour laisser la place aux actualités amusantes... Ou pas.


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2022)

Il est buggé le forum ?
quand Je clique sur 'actu amusantes', je me retrouve un coup dans 'de la vie des macgéens', un autre dans 'les aventures de Lucky', un autre dans 'Parlons football'...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Septembre 2022)

Sénat: une pétition contre la chasse au blaireau par déterrage atteint 100.000 signatures


----------



## loustic (11 Septembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Il est buggé le forum ?
> quand Je clique sur 'actu amusantes', je me retrouve un coup dans 'de la vie des macgéens', un autre dans 'les aventures de Lucky', un autre dans 'Parlons football'...


Pareil pour loustic...
Ici dans le forum on a perdu le fil ?
Tout ça demeure sans modératificationnement !
Ouf !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Septembre 2022)

Encore un qui ne partira pas en vacances avec Sandrine : Un Français de 22 ans sacré champion du monde de boucherie


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Encore un qui ne partira pas en vacances avec Sandrine


Va savoir. C’est pratique comme compétences. Quelques saucisses de plus sur l’étalage, ni vu ni connu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2022)

Un kangourou «de compagnie» soupçonné d'avoir tué un Australien


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Un kangourou «de compagnie» soupçonné d'avoir tué un Australien


C'est le problème lorsqu'on ne boxe pas dans la même catégorie.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Septembre 2022)

Il manque 510 euros par mois aux Français pour vivre convenablement, selon une étude


----------



## Powerdom (14 Septembre 2022)

*En deux heures, **elle apprend qu'elle est enceinte** et accouche d'une grande prématurée de 6 mois.   *​


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2022)

Les célèbres lettres «Hollywood» vont être rénovées


----------



## Powerdom (17 Septembre 2022)

c'est pas moi...









						Vosges. Il s'adonnait à des actes sexuels sur ses poules : un sexagénaire devant le tribunal
					

Un homme d’une soixantaine d’années était jugé cette fin de semaine pour deux faits. Si le premier était de la détention d’images et des vidéos pédopornographiques, le second était plus « singulier » puisqu’il lui était reproché des sévices sexuels sur ses poules. Le sexagénaire, originaire du...




					www.vosgesmatin.fr
				





je met ici une photo d'une de mes poulettes : elles vont bien :


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> je met ici une photo d'une de mes poulettes : elles vont bien :
> Voir la pièce jointe 266853


J'ai le sentiment qu'il ne faut pas trop lui chercher des noises à celle-là.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Septembre 2022)

Faut pas oublier de l'entourer de sparadrap, sinon elle explose...


----------



## Powerdom (17 Septembre 2022)

Rooohhh


----------



## patlek (17 Septembre 2022)

Comment savoir si l'oeuf était pas de lui??


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Septembre 2022)

La chasse au Grand Tétras interdite pendant cinq ans


----------



## patxito (19 Septembre 2022)

Les corgis étaient présents pour les funérailles de la reine Elizabeth II (photos)
					

Ce matin, les deux derniers corgis de la Reine étaient présents pour assister aux funérailles de la Reine. Muick et Sandy ont été photographiés à ...




					www.rtl.be


----------



## ScapO (19 Septembre 2022)

A ne pas confondre avec


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Septembre 2022)

Poursuivant un veau, des policiers de Tarbes trouvent un cadavre momifié


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Septembre 2022)

Il y a vraiment des moments ou je suis fier d'être belge !!!  ... 

*LE CONART 








						Unique | Conart
					

L'emblématique cornet de frites  s'offre une nouvelle identité : le CONART . Un concept unique, un support unique ,une oeuvre unique, un prix unique. Une authentique oeuvre d'art certifiée au prix de 99€. Pour que tout le monde ait son conart et que tous les artistes puissent s'exprimer.




					www.conart.be
				



*​


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Septembre 2022)

Amis belges, je vous aime.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2022)

Votre eau du robinet comporte-t-elle des pesticides au-dessus des limites de qualité ? Découvrez-le grâce à notre moteur de recherche
					

Dans plusieurs milliers de communes, l'analyse de l'eau du robinet a révélé des niveaux de molécules issues des pesticides au-dessus des seuils de qualité. Votre eau est-elle concernée ? Recherchez votre commune et consultez-en les résultats.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2022)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Votre eau du robinet comporte-t-elle des pesticides au-dessus des limites de qualité ? Découvrez-le grâce à notre moteur de recherche
> 
> 
> Dans plusieurs milliers de communes, l'analyse de l'eau du robinet a révélé des niveaux de molécules issues des pesticides au-dessus des seuils de qualité. Votre eau est-elle concernée ? Recherchez votre commune et consultez-en les résultats.
> ...


Il y a maintenant  des lustres que des ministres "écolos" siègent au gouvernement : ils sont payés (par nous) à quoi ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (22 Septembre 2022)

L'écologie est une science, pas une couleur politique. Le terme a été dévoyé et perverti par cette caste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> L'écologie est une science, pas une couleur politique. Le terme a été dévoyé et perverti par cette caste.


Force est de reconnaître qu'entre "écolos" et  amour (respect) de la nature il y a un monde !


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Septembre 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573620500949073920
​


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2022)

Voilà une personne qui a su utiliser intelligemment sa retraite pour le bien de ses concitoyens 









						Démarchage abusif : ce retraité a décidé de faire perdre du temps à ceux qui l'appellent
					

Georges Briand en a assez du démarchage téléphonique et le fait savoir à ses interlocuteurs. Depuis 2019, le Breton a recensé 1 700 appels commerciaux non sollicités.




					actu.fr


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Septembre 2022)

On sait enfin d'où vient le liquide produit par les femmes fontaines - Sciences et Avenir


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2022)

Dans le Doubs, des champignons géants








						Doubs. Elle trouve des champignons géants près de Valoreille
					

Grosse surprise à la faveur d’une sortie nature du côté de Valoreille.




					www.estrepublicain.fr


----------



## v1nce29 (28 Septembre 2022)

https://www.20minutes.fr/faits_dive...ntre-fesses-policiers-pantalon-empeche-enfuir


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Septembre 2022)

*L’Allemagne reproche à la France sa faible production d’électricité *

**​


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2022)

O garçon! Un couple brésilien suscite l'indignation après avoir teint toute la cascade en BLEU dans une vidéo révélant le genre - Reel Nouvelles
					

Un couple est dans l’eau chaude au Brésil après avoir décidé de teindre les eaux d’une superbe chute d’eau de 60 pieds en bleu vif pour célébrer la fête de révélation du sexe de leur bébé dimanche. Les futurs parents ont été accusés d’avoir causé une catastrophe environnementale dans la rivière...




					reelnouvelles.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Septembre 2022)

*Victoire contre la chasse dans le Vercors !*


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2022)

*"Bienvenue chez nous"*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Octobre 2022)

C'était bon !
On y a cru !


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'était bon !
> On y a cru !


C"est le plus beau (et le plus intelligent) des canulars que j'aie jamais vu !
Une bonne leçon de démocratie également : des représentants de tous bords se sont prêtés a la confection de la chose !

C'est pour ça qu'on les aime, ces ahuris ! (et pas qu'une fois !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Octobre 2022)

Le foot et la police... Peuvent pas s'empêcher


----------



## v1nce29 (2 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le foot et la police... Peuvent pas s'empêcher


Je vois pas trop le rapport avec la police...

Remarque je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec le foot non plus.


----------



## v1nce29 (2 Octobre 2022)

Ca va chauffer cet hiver


----------



## v1nce29 (2 Octobre 2022)

C'est pas ma faute s'il est Belge


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Octobre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Je vois pas trop le rapport avec la police...
> 
> Remarque je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec le foot non plus.


L'article semble dire que les tirs de lacrymo ont initié le mouvement de foule à l'origine des décès.
Et j'ai comme l'impression que c'est l'intrusion des 3000 connards sur le terrain qui a initié les tirs de lacrymo.

Qui de la poule ou de l'œuf, quoi.


----------



## v1nce29 (2 Octobre 2022)

Un “squatteur” se blesse dans le logement qu’il occupe illégalement, le propriétaire est obligé de l’indemniser


----------



## v1nce29 (2 Octobre 2022)

C'est plus tout frais tout frais mais bon.

Chéri j'ai touché le tiercé !


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Octobre 2022)

Naufrage du Joola, les conclusions 20 ans après...


----------



## Powerdom (3 Octobre 2022)

Je m'en souviens bien. La vidéo éclaire ce naufrage vu de France, alors qu'il était géré "_a l'Africaine_".


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Octobre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je m'en souviens bien. La vidéo éclaire ce naufrage vu de France, alors qu'il était géré "_a l'Africaine_".


J'ai une copine qui était à bord...  
2 ans avant.


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Octobre 2022)

Bon, je trouve pas ça très amusant (Le Monde il y a quelques minutes)
17:09

*Le Kremlin félicite Elon Musk pour sa proposition de règlement de la crise ukrainienne*

Dans un sondage publié lundi sur Twitter, le patron de Tesla et de SpaceX, Elon Musk, a proposé que l’Ukraine cède définitivement la Crimée à la Russie, que de nouveaux référendums soient organisés sous les auspices de l’ONU pour déterminer le sort des territoires occupés par la Russie et que l’Ukraine accepte un _« statut neutre »_.
_« Il est très positif que quelqu’un comme Elon Musk cherche une issue pacifique à cette situation_, a déclaré le porte-parole du Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov. _Comparé à de nombreux diplomates professionnels, Musk cherche encore des moyens de parvenir à la paix. Et parvenir à la paix sans remplir les conditions de la Russie est absolument impossible. »_
A 17 heures, mardi, le sondage publié par Elon Musk avait recueilli plus de 2,7 millions de votes, avec 59,3 % d’opposants au plan. Dmitri Peskov a déclaré mardi que des _« bots »_ – de faux comptes Twitter – _« participaient activement au vote »_, sans avancer d’éléments en ce sens.
Le président ukrainien, Volodymyr Zelensky, a répondu par un sondage sur son compte Twitter : _« Quel Elon Musk préférez-vous, celui qui soutient l’Ukraine ou celui qui soutient la Russie ? » _A 17 heures, ce sondage avait recueilli 2,3 millions de votes, avec 79,1 % de _« soutien à l’Ukraine »._
----

Autrement dit, on passe l'éponge pour la Crimée, c'est bien; en 2029 on passera l'éponge sur l'Ukraine, l'ours avance à petits pas mais bien dans ses bottes


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Octobre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Autrement dit, on passe l'éponge pour la Crimée, c'est bien; en 2029 on passera l'éponge sur l'Ukraine, l'ours avance à petits pas mais bien dans ses bottes



Il me semble un peu patraque, l'ours, en ce moment...


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Octobre 2022)

Par quel miracle ai-je le sentiment qu'Elon dit des conneries à chaque fois qu'il ouvre la bouche ?
Aurais-je perdu tout discernement à l'endroit de ce personnage qu'apparemment je déteste ?


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Octobre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Par quel miracle ai-je le sentiment qu'Elon dit des conneries à chaque fois qu'il ouvre la bouche ?
> Aurais-je perdu tout discernement à l'endroit de ce personnage qu'apparemment je déteste ?



Il m'avait semblé le comprendre. 
Sais-tu vraiment pourquoi tu le détestes ?...


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2022)

A Bruxelles, de la bière et du pain pour faire pousser les champignons 

TheBig...


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il m'avait semblé le comprendre.
> Sais-tu vraiment pourquoi tu le détestes ?...


Ben justement, non.
J'en suis à me demander si ça n'est pas, finalement, lié au sentiment que j'évoque dans ma première phrase.
Faut-y être con ?


----------



## patlek (5 Octobre 2022)

Je veux ce truc là, apres mon passage a trépas:









						La Californie devient le 5e État à légaliser le compostage humain
					

L'État de Californie s’apprête à offrir une nouvelle option d’inhumation à ses citoyens. Le mois dernier, le gouverneur de Californie Gavin Newsom a signé un projet de loi visant à créer un programme pour permettre la «réduction organique naturelle» d'ici 2027.




					fr.news.yahoo.com
				




Et je veux que vous fassiez des patates.
Comme ça, quand vous mangerez les patates, c' est un peu de moi que vous mangerez....


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je veux ce truc là, apres mon passage a trépas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les nord-américain ont tellement absorbé de conservateurs au cours de leur vie que les corps mettent extrêmement longtemps à se décomposer...


----------



## Romuald (5 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je veux ce truc là, apres mon passage a trépas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pareil, d'ailleurs mon fils est au courant. 
plan B : l'inhumation en mer pour nourrir les crabes
plan C : don du corps à la science

Vous aurez compris l'idée : servir une dernière fois à quelque chose


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> plan C : don du corps à la science


Y a quand même un scandale en cours à la faculté de médecine de Paris...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a quand même un scandale en cours à la faculté de médecine de Paris...


C'est horrible !   

Perso, c'est incinération et dispersion immédiate des cendres dans l'espace dédié ! Pas de fioritures ! 
Pas question de terminer dans une urne qui va faire ch... tout le monde !


----------



## papadben (5 Octobre 2022)

Pas de gâchis: récupération de la peau pour faire du cuir (et une bestiole en moins de tuée) utilisation de la viande pour nourrir les crocos des fermes d'élevage, récupération des pièces pas trop usagées, les os transformés en engrais....
Pour le don à la science , un copain a essayé de leur refourguer son père, pas besoin stock complet....


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2022)

Compteurs Linky : votre ballon d'eau chaude pourra être coupé à...


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Octobre 2022)

Une deuxième vie paisible pour les poules pondeuses sauvées de l'abattoir


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Compteurs Linky : votre ballon d'eau chaude pourra être coupé à...











						Non, Linky ne va pas couper votre eau chaude aux heures creuses
					

Des messages sur les réseaux sociaux s'inquiètent du rôle de Linky sur la désactivation des ballons d'eau chaude à certaines heures. Ils sont apparus après l'arrivée d'un arrêté, mais il est mal compris. C'est dans l'actualité : la France, comme d'autres pays européens, fait face à crise...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pareil, d'ailleurs mon fils est au courant.
> plan B : l'inhumation en mer pour nourrir les crabes
> plan C : don du corps à la science
> 
> Vous aurez compris l'idée : servir une dernière fois à quelque chose



En ce qui me concerne :

A) Don(s) d'organe(s) s'il reste quelque chose à récupérer pour aider ou sauver une personne vivante, ou plusieurs dans l'hypothèse la plus haute (fort improbable).

B) Don de mon corps à la science. 

C) Je pensais à une incinération avec dispersion de mes cendres par l'un de mes potes, si possible en plein dans la tronche de mon autre pote, si le vent le permet (façon The Big Lebowski ).

Mais à la réflexion, l'option compost me convient bien aussi !  

Mais tout comme toi (et d'autres, apparemment), je voudrais que mon corps serve à quelque chose après ma mort, si c'est possible.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> A) Don(s) d'organe(s)


C'est très souvent en cas de mort violente, on prend pas les organes d'un papi décati...


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Octobre 2022)

L'étonnant business des pigeons voyageurs belges


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est très souvent en cas de mort violente, on prend pas les organes d'un papi décati...



Avec un beau jeune homme en pleine santé comme moi, ça devrait le faire...  



Mais si par chance pour moi, je tarde à mourir, ce sera cuit pour le don d'organes... 

Je ne suis pas trop pressé de mourir, justement.


----------



## lamainfroide (8 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> C'est très souvent en cas de mort violente, on prend pas les organes d'un papi décati...


Tout comme Human, je n'ai pas l'intention de débarrasser le plancher de si tôt.
J'ai clairement signifié à mon entourage que j'étais donneur d'organe (en expliquant à mon frangin que non, pas de mon vivant - tu ne règleras pas avec mon foie tes problèmes de fric).
Mais je me demande dans quelle limite ça n'est pas juste pour me donner bonne conscience.
Je dois bien avouer que je ne suis pas sûr que quelconque partie de mon corps soit véritablement un cadeau pour quiconque.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Octobre 2022)

Le plus grand rassemblement de coupes mulet en Belgique ce samedi : "Plus qu'une coupe, le mulet est une philosophie" (PHOTOS)
					

Le "festival de la coupe mulet" s'est tenu ce samedi à Ittre, dans le Brabant wallon.




					www.dhnet.be


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2022)

Gosse, je voulais être catcheur !


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Le plus grand rassemblement de coupes mulet en Belgique ce samedi : "Plus qu'une coupe, le mulet est une philosophie" (PHOTOS)
> 
> 
> Le "festival de la coupe mulet" s'est tenu ce samedi à Ittre, dans le Brabant wallon.
> ...


Je travaille actuellement avec deux dames belges.
La coupe mulet semble inscrite dans leurs gènes.
Et je dois bien avouer qu'elles la portent plutôt bien.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Octobre 2022)

En Iran, la télévision d'Etat piratée avec une image du guide...


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2022)

Envie de vous "reconvertir" (c'est à la mode) ?

Une solution adaptée à vos compétences : À Hollywood, les scènes de sexe sous haute surveillance avec les coordinateurs d'intimité


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Octobre 2022)

Et si vous avez envie de prendre l'air : Accor lève le voile sur la troisième génération de l'Orient-Express


----------



## Powerdom (10 Octobre 2022)

Contrôlée en excès de vitesse à moto, elle se rendait à la maternité pour accoucher | Francelive
					

[Francelive] Une femme enceinte de huit mois contrôlée en excès de vitesse au guidon d’une moto à Orléans (Loiret) jeudi 6 octobre 2022, a échappé à l’amende et au retrait de points. La motocycliste a expliqué aux policiers que le travail avait commencé et qu’elle se rendait en urgence à la...




					www.francelive.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Octobre 2022)

Y'en a qui n'attendent pas le Beaujolais nouveau 
Et l'autre qui a confondu


----------



## patlek (11 Octobre 2022)

Ebloui par le soleil...










						Ébloui par le soleil, un chasseur tire sur une mère et ses enfants
					

Touchées aux jambes, les trois victimes ont été hospitalisées, mais leur état de santé n’inspirait pas d’inquiétude




					www.20minutes.fr
				




Une mère et ses deux enfants âgés de 7 et 10 ans ont été touchés aux jambes par des plombs...
...Ébloui par le soleil, un chasseur les a confondus avec du petit gibier (!!)

Il a cru voir un chti lapin avec deux chtis laperaux...!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Une mère et ses deux enfants âgés de 7 et 10 ans ont été touchés aux jambes par des plombs...
> ...Ébloui par le soleil, un chasseur les a confondus avec du petit gibier (!!)


Chaque année c'est pareil !!!  

Une fois pour toutes, interdisons la "chasse récréative" et ses dérives ... et laissons à des personnes assermentées le soin de réguler la faune dans nos forêts en cas de nécessité (je pense notamment à la prolifération hors contrôle des sangliers).

Le chasseur lambda est une réminiscence d'un passé révolu ... qu'il disparaisse !


----------



## Powerdom (11 Octobre 2022)

Prolifération bien souvent due au fait que les fédérations de chasse nourrissent les sangliers tout au long de l'année...


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Octobre 2022)

Pas plus tard que la semaine dernière, je me retrouve à bosser dans les collines aux alentours de ... (je tais le nom de la ville pour que l'on évite de stigmatiser ses habitants).
Quand tu regardes vers l'Ouest c'est la ville (une vraie ville, hein, pas une maison tous les 2 km, non, des immeubles d'habitations, des routes très passantes, etc...). Quand tu regardes vers l'Est c'est la colline. Au milieu, une route (pas un chemin de terre) et des voitures qui circulent (t'as en bien une toutes les 30 secondes).
Il est 7:30 du mat.
Tu te doutes de rien et ça se met à défourailler.
Le mec qui habite là te dit de ne pas t'inquiéter, ce ne sont que les chasseurs, ils viennent tous les matins.
Je récapitule.
Ce n'est pas une réserve de chasse.
Les mecs sont à 10 mètres d'une route empruntée et à 20 mètres d'habitations.
Et ils tirent dans tous les sens.
Comment veux-tu que les accidents n'arrivent pas ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Chaque année c'est pareil !!!
> 
> Une fois pour toutes, interdisons la "chasse récréative" et ses dérives ... et laissons à des personnes assermentées le soin de réguler la faune dans nos forêts en cas de nécessité (je pense notamment à la prolifération hors contrôle des sangliers).


Une des raisons de la prolifération de cette bestiole -en partie pour les causes que tu cites- est l'éradication de ses prédateurs qui ne manquent pourtant pas : *Les ennemis et les prédateurs du sanglier*
Deux sont présents en Europe, le lynx et le chacal dore.
La nature est le résultat d'un équilibre !


----------



## papadben (11 Octobre 2022)

Heureusement que les chasseurs sont là pour réguler les populations de chats harets, sinon , plus de succulentes perdrix ou de délicieux lapins...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2022)

papadben a dit:


> Heureusement que les chasseurs sont là pour réguler les populations de chats harets ...


On s'en fiche ! Quand les humains se seront exterminés les uns les autres, nous on sera encore là ! 






​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Octobre 2022)

Taxation des pets et rots !!!! ​








						La Nouvelle-Zélande envisage de taxer les pets et les rots de vache, une première mondiale
					

La Nouvelle-Zélande a dévoilé mardi son projet de taxer les émissions de gaz à effet de serre des animaux d'élevage....




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Octobre 2022)

Hum, pourrait y avoir de l'eau dans le gaz dans cette affaire. :^°


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Octobre 2022)

Aux États-Unis, *un complotiste condamné à payer presque un milliard de dollars* à titre de dommages et intérêts.
Il avait nié l'existence du massacre, pourtant bien réel, de 26 personnes dans une école, en 2012.
D'après lui, un montage de toutes pièces organisé par les anti-guns.
(Voir aussi, par exemple, *cet autre article*, en francais)

Aux USA, *Alex Jones* est un personnage connu, ayant fait fortune avec différentes thèses complotistes toutes plus délirantes les unes que les autres.


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Aux USA, *Alex Jones* est un personnage connu, ayant fait fortune avec différentes thèses complotistes toutes plus délirantes les unes que les autres.


Encore un type qui veut nous faire croire que la terre est ronde.


----------



## patlek (14 Octobre 2022)

Je suis pret à me battre!.

Jamais la Bretagne ne se soumettra au ploutocrate autocrate dictateur mafioso poutine!!!









						Un sous-marin russe repéré en surface au large de la Bretagne
					

Une vidéo diffusée par la Marine nationale montre un appareil navigant dans les eaux françaises




					www.20minutes.fr


----------



## patlek (14 Octobre 2022)

Rhhhhaaaa... mais c' est un tableau!!! un tableau qui faisait de mal a personne!!!!









						Les « Tournesols » de Van Gogh aspergés de soupe à la tomate par des militantes écologistes
					

Le célèbre tableau de Van Gogh, les « Tournesols », exposé à la National Gallery de Londres est estimé à plus de 84 millions de dollars.




					fr.yahoo.com
				




L' écologie politique, entre sandrine rousseau et ces guignols là... c'est devenu un cirque.


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Rhhhhaaaa... mais c' est un tableau!!! un tableau qui faisait de mal a personne!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as rien compris. Tournesol -> huile -> pétrole -> réchauffement climatique.

_Des agents sont rapidement arrivés sur les lieux de la National Gallery ce matin après que deux manifestants de Just Stop Oil ont jeté une substance sur un tableau puis se sont collés à un mur_

Personnellement je les laisserais collés au mur et je distribuerais des boites de soupe aux autres visiteurs.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une des raisons de la prolifération de cette bestiole -en partie pour les causes que tu cites- est l'éradication de ses prédateurs qui ne manquent pourtant pas : *Les ennemis et les prédateurs du sanglier*
> Deux sont présents en Europe, le lynx et le chacal dore.
> La nature est le résultat d'un équilibre !


Doubs : un lynx abattu, cas de braconnage avéré


----------



## papadben (15 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> On s'en fiche ! Quand les humains se seront exterminés les uns les autres, nous on sera encore là !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 268383
> 
> ​


Ne t'affole pas le Big, je n'ai plus de chat depuis que notre chien prenait un malin plaisir à les tuer et depuis qu'ils prendraient un malin plaisir à bouffer notre lapin, sauvé de leurs griffes assassines.
J'en nourri aussi, regrettant qu'ils ne soient pas stérilisés pour éviter aux chatons de finir sous les roues des voitures...


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Octobre 2022)

Ben voyons...

*Après la moutarde, une pénurie de riz se profile *


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2022)

_« De l’eau ?! Oui. Mais de l’eau férégineuse !? »_


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Octobre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> _« De l’eau ?! Oui. Mais de l’eau férégineuse !? »_


L'eau étant, il me semble, bien plus nécessaire à la vie que le pétrole, je me demande si c'est une solution viable.
M'enfin, vue la propension formidable que nous avons à scier la branche, je ne serais pas étonné que les futures politiques énergétiques aillent dans le mauvais sens.
Après moi, le déluge, comme disait l'autre.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Octobre 2022)

Dans le Doubs, un loup en septembre 2022.


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Octobre 2022)

Belgique : une affaire de disparition résolue grâce à Google Street...


----------



## nicomarcos (18 Octobre 2022)

La méthode silencieuse.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Octobre 2022)

Un avion de Swiss cloué au sol à cause de... mandarines
					

Pendant près d'une heure, un avion Swiss reliant Majorque à Zurich est resté cloué au sol. La raison? Une étrange odeur d'agrumes dans la cabine. Il a fallu de longues recherches pour que soient identifiées les coupables: les mandarines d'une passagère.




					www.blick.ch


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2022)

Orne. Les parents d'une lycéenne d'Alençon ont saisi la justice pour faire annuler le bulletin de notes de leur fille
					

Le tribunal administratif de Caen a désavoué les parents d'une lycéenne d'Alençon qui voulaient faire « annuler » le bulletin de notes de leur fille.




					actu.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Octobre 2022)

*Une espèce de fourmi détectée pour la première fois dans l’Hexagone*


----------



## Berthold (20 Octobre 2022)

L'état du Texas réagit, en cas de fusillade dans les écoles…


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Octobre 2022)

Royaume-Uni : Au bout de six semaines, Liz Truss démissionne de son poste de première ministre. 
Record battu pour la brièveté d'un mandat de premier ministre dans ce pays.










						UK's Truss says she will resign as PM
					

Liz Truss said on Thursday she would resign as prime minister, brought down by her economic programme that sent shockwaves through the markets and divided her Conservative Party just six weeks after she was appointed.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2022)

Des vaccins et des hommes - Regarder le documentaire complet | ARTE
					

La question de la vaccination est aujourd’hui plus que jamais un enjeu de société. Analysant ses bénéfices et ses risques, ce documentaire explore les avancées scientifiques et les questionnements sur l’immunité avec des médecins et des chercheurs de renom.




					www.arte.tv


----------



## Powerdom (21 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Royaume-Uni : Au bout de six semaines, Liz Truss démissionne de son poste de première ministre.
> Record battu pour la brièveté d'un mandat de premier ministre dans ce pays.
> 
> 
> ...


oui mais elle aura quand même servi sous deux monarques !


----------



## Romuald (21 Octobre 2022)

On trouve de tout sur LBC


----------



## Human-Fly (21 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> On trouve de tout sur LBC



IRL ou sur le net, il existe encore des endroits sans espions russes, ou plus du tout ?...


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Doubs : un lynx abattu, cas de braconnage avéré


Un petit texte sur la bestiole :  *Sur la piste du lynx*


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Octobre 2022)

*Des militants écologistes s'attaquent à un tableau de Monet avec...*


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Des militants écologistes s'attaquent à un tableau de Monet avec...*




La cause est noble mais la modalité d'action est débile. 
Selon ton humble serviteur, du moins...


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Selon ton humble serviteur, du moins...


Selon quiconque a autre chose que de la purée dans le cerveau


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Octobre 2022)

Gâcher de la purée pour dénoncer le fait que certains meurent de faim...
Je suis perplexe.


----------



## patlek (24 Octobre 2022)

Bon alors, soupe de tomate, purée... je dirais pour la suite, crème au chocolat, et café.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Octobre 2022)

Une photo de la cellule orageuse génératrice de tornades qui ont dévasté un village du Pas-de-Calais.


----------



## patlek (24 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Une photo de la cellule orageuse génératrice de tornades qui ont dévasté un village du Pas-de-Calais.




WWWhhhooooaaaa.. le ciel de science-fiction!!!


----------



## Powerdom (25 Octobre 2022)

Le patron d'un garage laisse des activistes collés au sol!
					

Des activistes climatiques se sont collés au sol chez un concessionnaire automobile en Allemagne. A la fin de la journée de travail, le patron du garage Porsche a tout simplement éteint la lumière et le chauffage, ne laissant pas non plus de clé pour les toilettes.




					www.blick.ch


----------



## v1nce29 (25 Octobre 2022)

Sale nouvelle


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2022)

Nouvelle attaque de tableau....

"un militant écologiste a collé son visage avec de la glu contre La Jeune Fille à la Perle, le tableau de Vermeer"

???? à ce stade là...pptrrr... que dire....




			https://twitter.com/LeGlobe_info/status/1585622544639721473?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1585622544639721473%7Ctwgr%5Ebc86d57d07347a2bc7135d83e11676793724fa31%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Ffr.yahoo.com%2Fnews%2Fjeune-fille-C3A0-perle-vermeer-133907751.html


----------



## ScapO (27 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> ???? à ce stade là...pptrrr... que dire....


Qu'il y a de plus en plus de cons, mais en cette fin d'année l'impression que les cons de 2023 /2024 sont déjà là.
MC.


----------



## Gwen (27 Octobre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> "un militant écologiste a collé son visage avec de la glu contre La Jeune Fille à la Perle, le tableau de Vermeer"


Quand il se sont collés les mains je pensais qu’il fallait juste leur couper la main pour les libérer. Là, tu coupes la tête, au moins le problème sera réglé.  

J’ai hâte de voir le jour où ils vont se coller les couilles sur quelle chose.


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Octobre 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Qu'il y a de plus en plus de cons, mais en cette fin d'année l'impression que les cons de 2023 /2024 sont déjà là.
> MC.


Hélas, je crois qu'on en fait déjà partie depuis quelques siècles


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2022)

Comme les humains, les phoques aussi ont le sens du rythme


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2022)

*À Marseille, des furets recrutés pour chasser les rats *


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Octobre 2022)

*Une femme retrouvée morte dans l'estomac d'un python en Indonésie *


----------



## aCLR (28 Octobre 2022)

La NASA peut te dire « qui pête à table » !


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Octobre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> La NASA peut te dire « qui pête à table » !


Un lien avec l'organisme Hadopet dont j'ai reçu un courrier m'intimant l'ordre de cesser immédiatement ?


----------



## patlek (30 Octobre 2022)

Cacher ce torrent que je ne saurais voir (??)


----------



## Romuald (30 Octobre 2022)

Un Mondrian accroché à l’envers depuis 77 ans en Allemagne
					

Malgré la découverte, la toile de 1941 continuera à être exposée dans le mauvais sens pour ne pas risquer de l’abîmer.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Un Mondrian accroché à l’envers depuis 77 ans en Allemagne
> 
> 
> Malgré la découverte, la toile de 1941 continuera à être exposée dans le mauvais sens pour ne pas risquer de l’abîmer.
> ...


_« Les rubans adhésifs sont déjà très lâches et ne tiennent qu’à un fil_, a déclaré Susanne Meyer-Büser. _Si on devait la retourner maintenant, la gravité la tirerait dans une autre direction.»_
Je serais curieux de suivre la restauration de ce tableau quand les rubans adhésifs lâcheront.
Ne pas le retourner ne changera rien à l'inévitable.
Et j'espère que le tableau est protégé par une vitre parce que de la purée là-dessus et c'est la catastrophe.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Un Mondrian accroché à l’envers depuis 77 ans en Allemagne
> 
> 
> Malgré la découverte, la toile de 1941 continuera à être exposée dans le mauvais sens pour ne pas risquer de l’abîmer.
> ...


 ... En regardant le tableau, j'ai été surpris ... J'ai cru un moment qu'on avait découpé un morceau de ma nappe sur la table de la cuisine ...  Mais non ... Ouf !

Plus sérieusement, qu'il soit à l'envers ou à l'endroit ...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Octobre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> _« Les rubans adhésifs sont déjà très lâches et ne tiennent qu’à un fil_, a déclaré Susanne Meyer-Büser. _Si on devait la retourner maintenant, la gravité la tirerait dans une autre direction.»_
> Je serais curieux de suivre la restauration de ce tableau quand les rubans adhésifs lâcheront.
> Ne pas le retourner ne changera rien à l'inévitable.
> Et j'espère que le tableau est protégé par une vitre parce que de la purée là-dessus et c'est la catastrophe.




J'ai des solutions à proposer :

1) Un jeu de miroirs en face du tableau, pour permettre aux visiteurs de le voir à l'endroit.

2) Proposer aux visiteurs une visite la tête en bas, pendus par les pieds, pour leur permettre de voir le tableau à l'endroit.

3) Retourner tout le musée, en fixant bien le toit dans le sol. Si le ruban adhésif tient,  le tableau sera ainsi remis à l'endroit.

4) Solliciter un généreux mécène pour faire don du tableau à @thebiglebowsky, pour qu'il puisse en faire un sous-verre, un napperon, ou quoi que ce soit qui pourrait être assez bien assorti avec la nappe de sa cuisine.

5) Envoyer ce tableau dans une navette spatiale ; avec l'apesanteur, le tableau flottera librement dans la navette, sans rubans adhésif.
Et parfois, il sera même à l'endroit.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Octobre 2022)

*Paris : une activiste arrêtée sur le point de jeter de la soupe sur... *


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Octobre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Paris : une activiste arrêtée sur le point de jeter de la soupe sur... *


Elle s’apprêtait à jeter de la soupe sur un tableau et à se coller le visage sur un autre.
Quitte à se coller, autant faire le bon choix.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Octobre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Elle s’apprêtait à jeter de la soupe sur un tableau et à se coller le visage sur un autre.
> Quitte à se coller, autant faire le bon choix.
> Voir la pièce jointe 269631
> Voir la pièce jointe 269633



Parfaite synthèse. 

Dans le registre de l'écologie radicale, mais évidemment non violente, je préférerais l'aspect éventuellement spectaculaire de ce que faisait GreenPeace à une époque.
On pouvait approuver le démarche ou pas, fort heureusement, mais au moins ça avait un sens et ça pouvait stimuler la réflexion. 
Et on pouvait penser que ça avait de la gueule.

Là, de la soupe et de la colle dans les musées...
On est clairement quelques étages en-dessous, je le crains...

Et opposer l'écologie et l'art, quelle imbécilité, quand même...


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Octobre 2022)

Encore un truc sur le sujet. 

Je comprends que ces militants ne trouvent pas mieux que leur soupe et leur colle, tant par désespoir que par manque d'imagination... Hélas...

Mais il y a l'art de rue, le spectacle vivant et tant d'autres choses qui permettent de faire passer des idées !...
Qu'il aillent devant le Trocadéro ou devant Beaubourg à Paris, ou Place Stanislas à Nancy... Les lieux ne manquent pas.

Et plutôt que de dégrader physiquement une œuvre d'art, qu'ils en détournent une numériquement !
Qu'ils viennent sur MacG lire "Façon Grands Peintres", ou qu'ils trouvent ailleurs sur le net des contenus plus ou moins comparables, à base de photomontages ou autre... Un peu de technique, d'imagination, et de talent, ça demande un peu d'efforts, mais ça peut valoir le coup ! Il y en a bien quelques-uns parmi eux qui sauraient détourer et fusionner deux calques (ou plus)...

Ce que je veux dire,  c'est qu'ils défendent des causes nobles avec des modalités d'action ineptes. 

Ce qui me ferait plaisir, un jour, ce serait de les voir créer leur propre art au lieu de dégrader le travail des autres.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Novembre 2022)

Nonobstant, quand on voit les réactions multiples à la suite de ces "dégradations" (dont certaines sont faites sur une vitre protectrice, donc pas vraiment sur l'œuvre), on peut se dire qu'ils touchent un plus grand nombre.
Une soupe sur un Van Gogh est plus relayée qu'un zigoto enchainé devant une préfecture.
Peut-être alors que ces militants n'ont pas forcément choisi la mauvaise manière.
Je ne sais pas, je m'interroge (et encore, pas longtemps, puisque je m'en fous assez vite).

Il est vrai cependant (mais peut-être n'ai-je pas le bagage intellectuel nécessaire) que j'ai du mal à comprendre le lien subtil entre les cause à défendre, la soupe et les œuvres choisies.
Passe encore que l'on ait l'idée de coller une culotte sur les parties intimes de "l'origine du monde" pour dénoncer l'utilisation outrancière du corps de la femme à tous propos, mais là... je sèche.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Nonobstant, quand on voit les réactions multiples à la suite de ces "dégradations" (dont certaines sont faites sur une vitre protectrice, donc pas vraiment sur l'œuvre), on peut se dire qu'ils touchent un plus grand nombre.
> Une soupe sur un Van Gogh est plus relayée qu'un zigoto enchainé devant une préfecture.
> Peut-être alors que ces militants n'ont pas forcément choisi la mauvaise manière.
> Je ne sais pas, je m'interroge (et encore, pas longtemps, puisque je m'en fous assez vite).
> ...




Pas plus que moi tu ne trouves (toutes) les bonnes réponses...
Mais je crois que franchement, tu te poses de bonnes questions. 
C'est déjà ça !


----------



## loustic (1 Novembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Nonobstant, quand on voit les réactions multiples à la suite de ces "dégradations" (dont certaines sont faites sur une vitre protectrice, donc pas vraiment sur l'œuvre), on peut se dire qu'ils touchent un plus grand nombre.
> ...


Ce qui est important pour les militants c'est de faire parler d'eux. 
Ils imaginent ainsi des actions suscitant un minimum d'émotion parmi le public et permettant aux journalistes d'en parler facilement et longuement (en se mettant eux-mêmes en valeur).


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Novembre 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Ce qui est important pour les militants c'est de faire parler d'eux.
> Ils imaginent ainsi des actions suscitant un minimum d'émotion parmi le public et permettant aux journalistes d'en parler facilement et longuement (en se mettant eux-mêmes en valeur).




Dans la dynamique générale, il y a de ça. 
Mais je crois ces activistes sincères : ils voudraient faire parler de leur cause et non de leurs personnes, à mon avis.
Mais leurs modalités d'actions sont tellement bêtes ou choquantes ou les deux que les médias et le grand public vont plutôt se focaliser sur la colle, la soupe, et la tentative de dégrader des œuvres d'art.
Leur cause risque de se retrouver noyée dans tout ça, je le crains...

Mais j'espère me tromper. 
Leur cause mérite infiniment mieux que ça, avec un activisme efficace sans être destructeur.
Surtout que s'en prendre à des œuvres d'art me choque, personnellement. Et de toute évidence  je ne suis pas le seul...


----------



## aCLR (1 Novembre 2022)

Ça chofe !  Et le soleil en rigole !


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Novembre 2022)

*Le Listenbourg: avez-vous déjà entendu parler de ce pays ?*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Novembre 2022)

Ayé ! "L'autre" s'y met aussi !!!!!   









						La Corée du Nord tire plus de 10 missiles, le Sud dénonce une 'invasion territoriale' et riposte
					

Les deux Corées ont procédé mercredi à des échanges de tirs de missiles : Pyongyang en a lancé plus de 10, dont l'un...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Le Listenbourg: avez-vous déjà entendu parler de ce pays ?*


Ok, j'ai été eu. Je me suis demandé comment c'était possible que je connaisse pas ce pays.
Je ne suis pas foutu de citer tous les pays de la planète, mais quand même, j'ai une vague connaissance de l'Europe.


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ayé ! "L'autre" s'y met aussi !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y en pas un pour rattraper l'autre.
Tous des cons. Des cons dangereux.


----------



## patlek (3 Novembre 2022)

La belle histoire de Michelle

Une action écolo sympa, quoi qu'il a du trouver le trajet en stop un peu long; Michelle.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> La belle histoire de Michèle


Jolie photo d'un tourteau pour illustrer un article sur un crabe !


----------



## patlek (3 Novembre 2022)

Une photo de Michelle


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Novembre 2022)

"Le courage de tourner la page": quand un village démantèle son...  

PS: Vu du dessus, c'est bien un  tourteau !


----------



## Powerdom (3 Novembre 2022)

Après la note de Wauquiez en France,  les verres de gnôle filent la gueule de bois en Suisse









						Des élus de Schaffhouse prennent une cuite aux frais du contribuable
					

Après une sortie, l'ambiance est lourde au législatif de la Ville de Schaffhouse. Quelques politiciens ont commandé au total 60 liqueurs - aux frais du contribuable. La présidente du conseil municipal leur a infligé un blâme.




					www.blick.ch


----------



## patlek (3 Novembre 2022)

J' apprend que les Beatles ont rendu hommagee à Michelle (le crabe)






Paroles (traduction)

Michelleeeeuuu mon petit crabeeuu

Michelleeeuuu , tes jolies pinceeeuu

Tu as quitté ton rayon poissonnerie

pour un long voyage en auto-stop

MMiiiiccchhhheelllllleeeeuuuuuuuu

Je t' aime, je t'aime, je t'aime

Et a Landerneau

Tu es retourné à l' eau....

(X3)


----------



## patlek (4 Novembre 2022)

La mise à l' eau de Michelle 



			https://twitter.com/CentredartCDRAO/status/1587015587301130241
		


(Bon, il a pas l' air de bouger beaucoup... je ne suis pas sur que le trajet ne lui a pas été fatal)


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Novembre 2022)

L'avalanche va être placée sous le régime de témoin assisté 
(source La Provence):

*Alors qu’ils évoluaient en cordée sur le pic de la Font Sancte, au-dessus de Ceillac, deux alpinistes professionnels ont été surpris par une avalanche, rapporte BFM DICI vendredi 4 novembre.*

Une excursion qui a viré au drame. Vendredi 4 novembre, deux alpinistes professionnels ont été emportés lors d’une avalanche survenue aux alentours de 11h30 au pic de la Font Sancte, situé au-dessus de la commune de Ceillac dans les Hautes-Alpes, indique _BFM DICI_. L’accident a coûté la vie à l’un d’entre eux, un guide originaire de la région, précise la chaîne d’informations. Le second, d’origine allemande, a prévenu les secours qui se sont rapidement mobilisés par la voie des airs, mais dans des conditions non optimales dues aux chutes de neige.

*Une enquête ouverte*

Selon _BFM DICI_, les dix-sept secouristes du Peloton de Gendarmerie de Haute Montage (PGHM) de Briançon et de la Section Aérienne de la Gendarmerie (SAG) de Digne-les-Bains sont parvenus à récupérer les deux hommes, mais le décès du guide a été constaté à 13h30. Les causes de la mort vont désormais faire l’objet d’une enquête menée par le PGHM de Briançon, a assuré le procureur de la République de Gap à _BFM_.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Novembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> L'avalanche va être placée sous le régime de témoin assisté



Je pense même que l'avalanche va être condamnée à de la prison ferme, mais placée à l'isolement, pour ne pas réfrigérer les autres détenus et le personnel pénitentiaire, surtout en cette période de sobriété énergétique...


Ces bonne blagues très fines mises à part, il y a quand même eu un mort.

Peut-être les bulletins méteos ont-ils été négligés, ou que les alertes concernant les avalanches ont été insuffisantes, etc...
Ce type d'accident tragique peut se produire  en montage. 
Ouvrir une enquête dans ce contexte pour rechercher ou établir des responsabilités ne me semble pas étonnant du tout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2022)

... Et ça continue ! 









						Des activistes climatiques jettent de la soupe sur le tableau de Van Gogh à Rome
					

Cette action survient dans la foulée d'autres actes de vandalisme ces dernières semaines.




					www.dhnet.be
				




Juste avant les congés de Toussaint, mon petit fils - 11 ans - m'annonce que son meilleur copain a été renvoyé de l'école durant une journée parce qu'il avait tagué une "biloute" sur les murs du réfectoire !  

Et il ajoute qu'il a été également tenu pour responsable d'une dizaine d'autres "biloutes" taguées un peu partout à l'école !

A ma question : "Et c'était lui ?" il m'a répondu : " Mais non ! C'était des autres styles de "biloutes" ! 

J'étais mort de rire !


----------



## patlek (4 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Et ça continue !




Va falloir règlementer la vente de soupe!!


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Ces bonne blagues très fines mises à part, il y a quand même eu un mort.


Je suis bien d'accord, c'est la formulation "une enquête est ouverte" qui est un des leitmotiv (pluriel leitmotive, ou leitmotivs selon l'orthographe rectifiée) de la rédaction (ont-ils encore des rédacteurs et des correcteurs?) de La Provence qui m'agace (cf un jeune tué par balle cette nuit dans les quartiers de.... une enquête est ouverte... Accident mortel sur la route, une enquête est ouverte etc etc.
Malgré tout on ne peut pas reprocher à La Provence (je parle de leur site, pas de la version papier que je ne lis que 2 fois par an quand je vais chez mon garagiste) son désintérêt de l'OM, 10 infos par jour


----------



## aCLR (5 Novembre 2022)

Les trois Nords convergent – moi qui pensait que ça allait par paire, les nords, mais nan ! (onomatopée de non, adverbe, récuse un énoncé positif ou refuse l'état des choses en situation discursive) Profitez en pour ne pas perdre le votre, de Nord !


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Novembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Profitez en pour ne pas perdre le votre, de Nord !




Aucun risque.
Que les trois Nords convergent ou non, je reste solidement bien ancré à l'Ouest !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Novembre 2022)

*Portugal : une attaque d'orques fait couler un voilier français *


----------



## patlek (6 Novembre 2022)

MMMOOOUUUUHHHHAAAHHAAAHAAAHHAAAHHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

Désolé...

MOOOUUUUUUHHHHHAAAAAAHHAAAAHHAAAA!!!

Non, mais, je compatis...!!


----------



## loustic (6 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Portugal : une attaque d'orques fait couler un voilier français *


Actualité amusante ?
D'après les dictionnaires l'usage hésite entre masculin et féminin pour le mot _orque_.
Mais au pluriel le mot est bien féminin comme l'énonce la règle _amours délices _et_ orques..._


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Novembre 2022)

loustic a dit:


> Actualité amusante ?
> D'après les dictionnaires l'usage hésite entre masculin et féminin pour le mot _orque_.
> Mais au pluriel le mot est bien féminin comme l'énonce la règle _amours délices _et_ orques..._


Ben voyons... 

Voilà le woke de service qui montre le bout de son nez ! 

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Novembre 2022)

Tout à fait d'actualité : *L'ancien conseiller climat d'Obama conteste les méthodes*


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Novembre 2022)

Meuse : un chasseur meurt après avoir été percuté par un cerf


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Meuse : un chasseur meurt après avoir été percuté par un cerf


... à la chasse à l'arc en plus !   
Légitime défense pour le cerf !


----------



## Powerdom (9 Novembre 2022)

J'ai l'impression que cette année les accidents de chasse se ramassent à la pelle, non ? Où alors comme cette activité fait de plus en plus débat peut-être que les accidents sont plus traités par les médias.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)

Vous voulez jouer...ou pas ?


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Vous voulez jouer...ou pas ?




J'ai du mal à y croire... 
Même si le concept est présenté comme encore à l'état de projet.

Personnellement, je ne connais pas ce site.
Si c'est une info, ce qui me semble (très) peu probable, le concepteur du jeu est un fou dangereux... 
Mais je penche très nettement en faveur d'un canular. 

L'article m'a même fait rire.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais je penche très nettement en faveur d'un canular


J'y ai pensé aussi mais, quand tu vois ça : Mindy


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> J'y ai pensé aussi mais, quand tu vois ça : Mindy



Nous allons donc de plus en plus ressembler à des chats. 
Mais en moins intelligents...


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Novembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mindy


C'est n'importe quoi...
En 3000, c'est à dire dans 978 ans,
1- l'humanité aura disparu si elle continue comme ça.
2- y aura longtemps que tout sera intégré dans le corps, technologie cellulaire vivante...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> 1- l'humanité aura disparu si elle continue comme ça.



C'est hélas loin d'être impossible, ça...


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> C'est hélas loin d'être impossible, ça...


Ben déjà ton ordinateur te demande de lui prouver que tu n'es pas un robot


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Ben déjà ton ordinateur te demande de lui prouver que tu n'es pas un robot



Un captcha, ça me rassure...
Ça me rappelle que je suis encore un véritable être humain.


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> l'humanité aura disparu si elle continue comme ça.


Oh oui il y a de fortes chances mais nous on le verra pas


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2022)

Plus sérieusement


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)

En effet c’est bien mieux comme info


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un captcha, ça me rassure...


Tiens ! Avec la température qui baisse, ça me rappelle qu'il faut que je ressorte la mienne !


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tiens ! Avec la température qui baisse, ça me rappelle qu'il faut que je ressorte la mienne


T'as raison, vu le prix du  kw


----------



## v1nce29 (9 Novembre 2022)

Dans 'aux arbres citoyens !', les donneurs de leçons incapables d'identifier...des arbres









						"Aux arbres citoyens !" :  "Grand moment de solitude" pour les invités du "Téléthon écolo", incapables de nommer trois arbres
					

Ce mardi 8 novembre, France 2 diffusait l'émission Aux arbres citoyens !, consacrée aux arbres de France, et destinée à recueillir des fonds pour replanter ou préserver des espèces sur tout le territoire. La soirée,...




					www.lindependant.fr


----------



## v1nce29 (9 Novembre 2022)

La police contrôle le journaliste mais pas les trafiquants.









						Lyon: Séquence surréaliste dans "Morandini Live" quand la police municipale contrôle l'envoyée spéciale de CNews en direct alors qu'elle filme le trafic de drogue et les migrants illégaux à côté d'elle - Regardez
					

Ce matin, Jean-Marc Morandini présentait un nouveau numéro de "Morandini Live" sur CNews. Au cours de l'émission, une page spéciale était consacrée à la situation au quartier de la...




					www.jeanmarcmorandini.com


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Dans 'aux arbres citoyens !', les donneurs de leçons incapables d'identifier...des arbres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serieux, a-t-on besoin de savoir reconnaître un arbre pour les défendre dans leur globalité ? les donneurs de leçons ne sont pas forcément ceux qu’on croit, et touiteur a une fois de plus justifié son surnom d’égout de la pensée.


----------



## v1nce29 (10 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Serieux, a-t-on besoin de savoir reconnaître un arbre pour les défendre dans leur globalité ? les donneurs de leçons ne sont pas forcément ceux qu’on croit, et touiteur a une fois de plus justifié son surnom d’égout de la pensée.


Sérieux ? Un foutu châtaignier ?
Il faudrait qu'ils prennent des cours sur 
How to Recognise Different Types of Trees from Quite a Long Way Away


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2022)

*Vesoul : il n'y a plus de sifflet en bois pour mettre dans le derrière des cochons de la Sainte-Catherine  *


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2022)

*Chat-renard : tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur cet animal* 

Y'aurait pas du Patochman la dessous ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Sérieux ? Un foutu châtaignier ?
> Il faudrait qu'ils prennent des cours sur
> How to Recognise Different Types of Trees from Quite a Long Way Away


Ils pourraient, mais tu ne réponds pas à la question que je pose : _a-t-on besoin de savoir reconnaître un arbre pour les défendre dans leur globalité ?_


----------



## boninmi (10 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Dans 'aux arbres citoyens !', les donneurs de leçons incapables d'identifier...des arbres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je connais bien les arbres. Mais présenter en quelques secondes de télé une photo de loin hors contexte d'arbres isolés au milieu d'un champ ne permet guère de les reconnaître. Pour reconnaître un arbre il faut souvent s'en approcher, observer les feuilles notamment.
Tu les as reconnus, toi ?


----------



## Berthold (10 Novembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Je connais bien les arbres. Mais présenter en quelques secondes de télé une photo de loin hors contexte d'arbres isolés au milieu d'un champ ne permet guère de les reconnaître. Pour reconnaître un arbre il faut souvent s'en approcher, observer les feuilles notamment.
> Tu les as reconnus, toi ?


Tu as raison, mais en même temps le problème n'est pas là, je rejoins Romuald : faut-il être un spécialiste de XYZ pour s'intéresser à / s'inquiéter de XYZ ? Dans le même ordre d'idée, faut-il que le ministre des handicapés soit un handicapé, le ministre de la parité une femme, etc. ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> le ministre de la parité une femme


pour  une vraie parité, il faut un.e hermaphrodite


----------



## boninmi (10 Novembre 2022)

Berthold a dit:


> Tu as raison, mais en même temps le problème n'est pas là, je rejoins Romuald : faut-il être un spécialiste de XYZ pour s'intéresser à / s'inquiéter de XYZ ? Dans le même ordre d'idée, faut-il que le ministre des handicapés soit un handicapé, le ministre de la parité une femme, etc. ?


Certes, mais je n'aime pas que notre ami @v1nce29 dénigre des participants - qui avaient le mérite de s'être impliqués dans une démarche sans doute quelque peu racoleuse mais cependant concrète (sauver des arbres menacés, en planter d'autres) - en les taxant de donneurs de leçons tout en faisant lui même la même chose.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2022)

Tidju ! Sacrée bourde !!!!!   ... 









						Allemagne: KFC s'excuse après une annonce promotionnelle évoquant la Nuit de cristal
					

"Journée de commémoration de la nuit du pogrom du Reich - Offre-toi plus de Cheese tendre avec du poulet croustillant": KFC a présenté ses excuses après avoir envoyé une annonce sur son application en Allemagne évoquant la Nuit de cristal organisée par les nazis en 1938.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## v1nce29 (10 Novembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Je connais bien les arbres. Mais présenter en quelques secondes de télé une photo de loin hors contexte d'arbres isolés au milieu d'un champ ne permet guère de les reconnaître. Pour reconnaître un arbre il faut souvent s'en approcher, observer les feuilles notamment.
> Tu les as reconnus, toi ?


Oui. Mais bon j'ai une forêt (enfin je suis censé hériter d'une 'forêt' à ce qu'il paraît).
Chez mes parents il y a pommiers,poiriers,cerisiers, pruniers, pêcher,chêne, noisetier,cyprès, mimosa, cèdre, châtaignier...
Je demande pas à pouvoir différencier tous les abies ni même à les distinguer des thuyas juste identifier un bête châtaignier.


----------



## v1nce29 (10 Novembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Certes, mais je n'aime pas que notre ami @v1nce29 dénigre des participants - qui avaient le mérite de s'être impliqués dans une démarche sans doute quelque peu racoleuse mais cependant concrète (sauver des arbres menacés, en planter d'autres) - en les taxant de donneurs de leçons tout en faisant lui même la même chose.


J'en peux plus des people qui t'expliquent comment sauver la planète à leur descente d'avion.
Pour filer la métaphore arboricole, quand on monte à l'arbre, il faut avoir le cul propre.


----------



## patlek (10 Novembre 2022)

Bon... alors moi, ce que je ne comprend pas, c' est pourquoi morandini est toujours a la télé...









						Procès de Jean-Marc Morandini pour "corruption de mineurs" : le procureur demande un an de prison avec sursis
					

Un an de prison avec sursis a été requis ce lundi contre l'animateur Jean-Marc Morandini, qui comparaissait devant le tribunal correctionnel de Paris pour "corruption de mineurs". Jean-Marc Morandini est visé par trois plaintes dans ce dossier.




					www.francebleu.fr
				








__





						Actualités amusantes... Ou pas [V.5].
					

J'y ai pensé aussi mais, quand tu vois ça : Mindy  :(   Nous allons donc de plus en plus ressembler à des chats. :cat: Mais en moins intelligents... :hungover:




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bon... alors moi, ce que je ne comprend pas, c' est pourquoi morandini est toujours a la télé...


Parce qu'il travaille pour un chaîne de m*rde !


----------



## v1nce29 (10 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bon... alors moi, ce que je ne comprend pas, c' est pourquoi morandini est toujours a la télé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attends au moins qu'il soit jugé. Ou alors il faut aussi poser la question pour Cohn-Bendit.


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Cohn-Bendit


Il a une émission quotidienne à la téloche ? il a un procès en cours ? sinon autant invoquer Gilles de Rais pour agiter le chiffon rouge.


----------



## v1nce29 (10 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Attends au moins qu'il soit jugé.





Romuald a dit:


> Il a une émission quotidienne à la téloche ? il a un procès en cours ? sinon autant invoquer Gilles de Rais pour agiter le chiffon rouge.


Il est régulièrement invité.


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Attends au moins qu'il soit jugé. Ou alors il faut aussi poser la question pour Cohn-Bendit.


Très juste remarque : la pédophilie est admise -ou pas- selon le nord politique de celui qui la pratique !

Un autre exemple pourtant révéré par tout un bord politique : le couple Beauvoir/Sartre.

Cherchez l'erreur...


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> la pédophilie est admise -ou pas- selon le nord politique de celui qui la pratique !


D'où je conclue que Gilles de Rais devait être de droite


----------



## boninmi (10 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Attends au moins qu'il soit jugé. Ou alors il faut aussi poser la question pour Cohn-Bendit.


Pendant que tu y es, tu devrais remonter auusi jusqu'à Jésus Christ :


> Laissez venir à moi les petits enfants


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2022)

Après cinq ans de silence, Big Ben va de nouveau retentir


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tout à fait d'actualité : *L'ancien conseiller climat d'Obama conteste les *
> *éthodes*


sortie en Français : 







accompagnement parfait :


----------



## Romuald (11 Novembre 2022)

Mais oui, mais oui.


----------



## boninmi (11 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> sortie en Français :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 270645
> 
> ...


Tu as remarqué la canicule cet été ?
Ah, oui, c'était par hasard.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Novembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as remarqué la canicule cet été ?
> Ah, oui, c'était par hasard.



Sans parler de la sécheresse, les orages, les inondations, les  tempêtes, et même une tornade en Normandie (!).
Pour connaître un peu la Normandie, je peux dire qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une zone géographique habituellement touchée par des tornades.

Et ailleurs qu'en France, bien des pays, des USA à l'Asie notamment, ont beaucoup plus souffert que nous. 

Mais c'était forcément par hasard aussi


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu as remarqué la canicule cet été ?


Tu as lu les livres en question ? Le premier ne me semble pas être simplement des livres de climatosceptique (je ne connais pas le second). Les changements ne sont pas binaires, il faut prendre beaucoup d'éléments en compte, et justement, cette personne semble se poser certaines questions. Il ne nie pas le changement climatique, il remet en question les fondements de celui-ci.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Novembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Il ne nie pas le changement climatique, il remet en question les fondements de celui-ci.



Exactement. 
Car TimeCapsule n'est pas un climatosceptique de base façon Trump, confondant (ou faisant semblant de confondre) la météo et le climat. Enfin, en principe...
TimeCapsule va t'expliquer bien mieux que je saurais le faire qu'il n'y a aucun rapport entre le réchauffement climatique et le dérèglement climatique, incontestables, d'une part, et les activités humaines d'autre part. 
Ceci en niant totalement les études des scientifiques les plus spécialisés dans ce domaine, comme, par exemple, ceux du *GIEC*.


----------



## aCLR (12 Novembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Il ne nie pas le changement climatique,


Non effectivement, d’après la comptine du roi dagobert, il tempère l’urgence de ce dernier en nous dédouanant des perturbations liées. _On a le temps_ qu’il dit aussi. D’ailleurs…


gwen a dit:


> il remet en question les fondements de celui-ci.


Et on le comprend ! Quand tu vois que le taux de CO2 dans l’atmosphère n’a augmenté que de 50 % à la louche en presque 200 ans, tu te dis qu’on a encore le temps avant de s’en occuper vraiment. Faudrait pas enrayer la croissance.


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Novembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand tu vois que le taux de CO2 dans l’atmosphère n’a augmenté que de 50 % à la louche en presque 200 ans, tu te dis qu’on a encore le temps avant de s’en occuper vraiment.


Dans le même temps, mon taux de connerie à augmenté de 200% en 50 ans.
Coïncidence ?


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Tu as lu les livres en question ? Le premier ne me semble pas être simplement des livres de climatosceptique


Je ne l'ai pas lu non plus, le problème ayant motivé mon intervention sarcastique étant la façon dont l'article et TC le présentent, avec un magnifique argument d'autorité 'l'ancien conseiller climat d'Obama'. Déjà ça part mal, il était conseiller 'scientifique', pas conseiller 'climat'. Par contre, à la lecture de l'article je nuance mon avis : le monsieur, en bon scientifique, ne remet pas fondamentalement en cause le réchauffement climatique, mais la cause principale qu'on lui donne, à savoir le CO2 anthropique. Attention, il ne le nie pas, il se pose la question, avec pour argument que la climatologie n'est pas une science exacte, et que les différents modèles de prévisions ne sont pas d'accord entre eux. Donc il doute.
Mais c'est pain béni pour tous les climatosceptiques qui embrayent comme un seul homme en mode 'GIEC t'es nul et t'as tort'

Quant au deuxième bouquin, ça a l'air pire : O. Postel-Vinay se présente comme climato-agnostique (donc a priori impartial), sauf qu'à lire les compte-rendus de lecture et autres avis de lecteurs, il a une impartialité très orientée.

Et pourtant, comme j'aimerai qu'ils aient raison, mon fils et sa génération auraient moins de soucis à se faire. En attendant je préfère envisager le pire et agir en conséquence à mon petit niveau même si ça ne sert à rien.
_Non, non c'est bien plus beau lorsque c’est inutile !_


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2022)

*"Lulu du Morvan", pasionaria des forêts*


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2022)

Ben v'la aut' chose :

Matrix et la physique quantique nous aident à comprendre qui est vraiment Jésus :









						Jean Staune: «Matrix et la physique quantique nous aident à comprendre qui est vraiment Jésus»
					

GRAND ENTRETIEN - Dans un livre décoiffant, le philosophe des sciences et prospectiviste propose une vision totalement nouvelle de l’Évangile de saint Jean.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Comme dit mon gamin : "Ta gueule, c'est quantique !"


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Novembre 2022)

Constatant que nombre de mes camarades de cellule doivent avoir lu attentivement les fameux rapports du GIEC, j'ai trouvé un nouvel ami pour eux :

*L’insoutenable légèreté des écologistes radicaux, du GIEC (et de ceux qui n’osent pas résister à leur intimidation) *


----------



## Romuald (12 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Constatant que nombre de mes camarades de cellule doivent avoir lu attentivement les fameux rapports du GIEC, j'ai trouvé un nouvel ami pour eux :
> 
> *L’insoutenable légèreté des écologistes radicaux, du GIEC (et de ceux qui n’osent pas résister à leur intimidation) *


Article payant et aucune envie de m'abonner. Par contre tu es le bienvenu pour nous le résumer


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben v'la aut' chose :
> 
> Matrix et la physique quantique nous aident à comprendre qui est vraiment Jésus :
> 
> ...


"il n’est pas seulement un homme mais l’incarnation de celui qui est à l’origine de notre Univers".
Ça m'a suffit.
Poubelle.


----------



## patlek (12 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ben v'la aut' chose :
> 
> Matrix et la physique quantique nous aident à comprendre qui est vraiment Jésus :
> 
> ...




Jean staune "philosophe des sciences", ben voyons. 

Avec sa bande d'illuminés de "L'université interdisciplinaire de Paris" (çà en jette, c' est juste un nom d' association loi 1901, ils auraient put rajouter "internationale de classe mondiale et patatti et patata..., pour faire plus grandiose)
Un guignol


----------



## boninmi (12 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Constatant que nombre de mes camarades de cellule doivent avoir lu attentivement les fameux rapports du GIEC, j'ai trouvé un nouvel ami pour eux :
> 
> *L’insoutenable légèreté des écologistes radicaux, du GIEC (et de ceux qui n’osent pas résister à leur intimidation) *


Tu es en taule ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Novembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Tu es en taule ?


Si l’on incarcérait ceux qui nous pompaient l’air, en agitant pour bien faire une loi sur l’air, pour sûr il y serait !?


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2022)

Petit extrait pour la route au sujet du GIEC :

"_J’ai quand même un faible pour le rapport de 2007. Mais si j’aime ce rapport plus que les autres c’est qu’il fait quelques projections vérifiables à la différence des autres qui, au milieu de graphes colorés et de pâtés indigestes, renvoient à 2100 ou à la saint Glinglin. Ainsi, il prédit que les cyclones sont de plus en plus nombreux et que cela va continuer dans les années à venir. Enfin un fait ! et quel fait ! En 2005, il y avait eu, en effet, 29 cyclones. Mais ils seront 19 en 2010, 2011 et 2012, 17 en 2019, 14 en 2020. Et, nos experts en manipulation feignent d’ignorer qu’il y en eut 26 en 1967. Dommage pour Nostradamus. J’ajoute qu’il y avait 4 cyclones de catégorie 5 en 2005, et seulement 2 en 2019, comme en ...1961. Quel dommage !"
©Y.C._

Par ailleurs, le livre du conseiller d'Obama a été achevé d'imprimer en octobre 2022, et a fait son dépôt légal en novembre de la même année.

Il est disponible dans toutes les bonnes librairies. Ce sera mon livre de chevet la semaine prochaine : le "_prêt à penser_" n'est pas ma tasse de thé ! 

Elle est pas belle, la vie ?


----------



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2022)

Well, laissez moi deux minutes que je prenne mon stylo vert… j‘ai du mal avec le capuchon


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2022)

Nephou a dit:


> Well, laissez moi deux minutes que je prenne mon stylo vert… j‘ai du mal avec le capuchon


Avec des lunettes de soleil ?


----------



## Nephou (13 Novembre 2022)

Bien,

je n‘aime pas le tournant que prend cette non discussion, mais ça on va dire que l‘on s‘en fout.

*Ce dont on ne se fout pas* c‘est qu‘un ou l‘autre fil dédié à proposer des petites revues de presse légère ou non, personnalisées, soient utilisés pour instiller de manière grossière ses certitudes – avec un air narquois et qui se veut intelligent – à la manière d‘un bombardement de liens ponctués de smiley pour désamorcer le tout.

J‘ai pris le temps depuis mon retour de voir comment ces fils évoluaient, ce qui s‘y passait ou ne s‘y passaient pas au fil des jours. J‘ai de nombreuses fois suspendu mon envie de clore les sujets en question. Il est peut-être temps car ça a beau être une terrasse ça sent le renfermé.


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Novembre 2022)

Amusant ou pas, ça devient légèrement grave 
(Site web de La Provence de ce soir)
"Un chasseur de 56 ans, originaire d'Entraigues, a perdu la vie cet après-midi lors d'une partie de chasse sur la commune de Monieux. L'accident s'est produit au lieu-dit du Vallon de Peissonnier, sur l'axe qui mène au plateau de Sault, aux alentours de 16h.
Selon les premiers éléments portés à notre connaissance, l'ami avec qui il était parti chasser ouvrait le feu sur un chevreuil quand il lui a tiré par erreur dans le dos. Le projectile a traversé le corps de la victime pour ressortir par le ventre, causant d'importantes lésions.
Sur place, les secouristes ont tenté pendant plus d'une heure de réanimer le blessé, en arrêt cardio-respiratoire, avant de se résoudre à prononcer son décès. Devant les gendarmes présents sur les lieux, l'auteur du tir fatal a immédiatement reconnu les faits.
Il s'agit du troisième accident enregistré dans le Vaucluse depuis l'ouverture de la saison de chasse. Fin septembre, à Lacoste, un homme avait péri, touché mortellement par une balle à l'épaule au cours d'une battue au sanglier. Deux semaines plus tard à Cheval-Blanc, un septuagénaire avait déclenché son arme par mégarde et s'était arraché le genoux. "

Petite précision qui n'intéresse que moi: le week-end dernier, deux chasseurs à moins de 100 m de chez moi, bang-bang, je les ai entendus se disputer " faut pas me tirer dessus, t'es con ou quoi ?", je leur ai crié foutez-le camp. Ça en dit long sur ces gens épris de nature et de préservation des espèces     
(J'ai quand même quelques petits-enfants qui viennent se balader en toute innocence dans mes environs, le grand-père étant garant de leur sécurité toute relative..)


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Novembre 2022)

*La population mondiale dépasse les 8 milliards d'habitants*


----------



## patlek (15 Novembre 2022)

Bisou???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bisou???


Mais ! ...  ... C'est pas possible ! Pauvre monde et surtout pauvre fille ...


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2022)

Bon, c'est addictif ces conneries de magazines avec leurs titres qui donnent envie de lire la suite. Du coup, au gré de mes errances, j'ai trouvé de fait divers que je classerai dans les actualités amusantes. Bien plus que les boudins qui servent de lèvres à l'autre monstre.

Une adolescente hospitalisée pour libérer le serpent coincé dans le lobe de son oreille​








						Un cliché qui fait froid dans le dos !
					

Une jeune américaine tentait de prendre des selfies avec son python quand l'animal s'est coincé dans le lobe de son oreille. L'adolescente a été...




					www.closermag.fr


----------



## Powerdom (15 Novembre 2022)

d'autant que ça date de 2017


----------



## v1nce29 (15 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Bisou???



32 opérations ? Mais c'est rien, ça !
35 c'est mieux.
Patrick se fait implanter une carte bancaire sous la peau. Après trois ans la puce a expiré et Patrick a dû se faire de nouveau charcuter pour la remplacer

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/pro/3...-homme-le-plus-connecte-d-europe-a195611.html


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Novembre 2022)

Entre des lèvres sur dimensionnées, un python coincé dans le lobe auriculaire, et une carte bancaire implantée sous la peau, je trouve qu'on est clairement dans la partie "actualités pas amusantes (du tout)".
Ce que permet parfaitement l'intitulé de ce thread, en considérant le "ou pas".
Triste monde...


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2022)

6 jours, 19 heures et 47 minutes mais un site conçu avec les pieds...


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> mais un site conçu avec les pieds...


A qui le dis-tu ! l'expression consacrée dans mon (ex)métier : pensé avec le c.l, écrit avec les pieds.

_Il a effectué les 3542 milles du parcours entre Saint-Malo et Pointe-à-Pitre à la vitesse de 21.63 noeuds sur l’orthodromie (route directe). Il a en réalité parcouru 4399.58 milles à la vitesse moyenne de 21.63 nds (sur l’eau)_

 Trop fort le Charlie : avec la même vitesse moyenne il parcourt 850 milles de plus ! Son bateau doit être quantique


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Trop fort le Charlie : avec la même vitesse moyenne il parcourt 850 milles de plus ! Son bateau doit être quantique


Sans compter qu'au moment de son arrivée ils lui ont soustrait 10 heures...
Bon c'est rectifié, y en a quand même qui relisent.

Mais ça n'existe pas concepteur graphique pour le web ?
Parce que ça, je saurais faire...


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Parce que ça, je saurais faire...





Bloc de spoiler



A la prochaine transat tu seras à la retraite !


----------



## aCLR (17 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Triste monde...


Disparition – et plutôt qu’une nécro dans le sujet qui va bien, la trame incite au partage ici même !

Mort du « vulvographe » Claudius de Cap Blanc, titrait libération dans ces colonnes d’hier. N’ayant aucune connaissance de cette pratique mais devinant assez vite la nature de celle-ci, je me suis mis en quête d’en apprendre plus sur cet artiste.

Créateur de « l’affabuloscope », un musée de 1500 m2 rassemblant ses œuvres, ou du « vulvolithique », un jardin volé à l’espace public planté de ses sculptures, Claudius de Cap Blanc a été retrouvé mort au milieu de ses œuvres dans son atelier. Une arme a été retrouvé à proximité.






Il se serait donné la mort trois semaines après la découverte du saccage de son Jardin du vulvolithique.






Coutumier des actions artistiques militantes, dans son œuvre la femme, la mère et la terre forment un seul et même tout, cet acte de vandalisme l’aura achevé de se battre. Il rejoins les figures de sa mythologie. Triste monde !









						Mort du «vulvographe» Claudius de Cap Blanc
					

Le créateur de «l’Affabuloscope», en Ariège, a été retrouvé mort vendredi parmi ses œuvres. L’artiste de 69 ans honorait des grandes femmes et des esprits rebelles en figurant notamment des vulves.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## v1nce29 (17 Novembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Disparition – et plutôt qu’une nécro dans le sujet qui va bien, la trame incite au partage ici même !
> 
> Mort du « vulvographe » Claudius de Cap Blanc, titrait libération dans ces colonnes d’hier. N’ayant aucune connaissance de cette pratique mais devinant assez vite la nature de celle-ci, je me suis mis en quête d’en apprendre plus sur cet artiste.
> 
> ...


Il n'était rien et retourne au néant, l'ouroboros quoi.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Il n'était rien et retourne au néant, l'ouroboros quoi.


Tu confonds avec un ancien membre de MacG.


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Novembre 2022)

Climat : les baleines, plus efficaces que les arbres


----------



## Powerdom (19 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> mais un site conçu avec les pieds...


Mais tellement ! ça m'a dégouté d'aller suivre la course et pourtant je suis fan.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Novembre 2022)

*La balle d'un chasseur frôle un père et son bébé dans leur cuisine*


----------



## Powerdom (20 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Climat : les baleines, plus efficaces que les arbres


_Quand un arbre absorbe 20 kg de CO2 par an, une baleine en séquestre 33 tonnes en moyenne._

J'ai lu plusieurs articles qui traitent du sujet. Tous reprennent cette phrase que tu publies. Je me demande comment c'est calculé.
C'est quoi un arbre ? Un noisetier de 15Kg ?  Un chêne de 40 tonnes ? Quelle durée de vie pour l'arbre ?

Donc cette étude compare une vie de baleine et une année d'arbre pour savoir lequel des deux absorbe le plus de carbone. J'ai déjà lue des comparaisons plus pertinentes !


----------



## patlek (20 Novembre 2022)

Faut planter des baleines.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Novembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> _Quand un arbre absorbe 20 kg de CO2 par an, une baleine en séquestre 33 tonnes en moyenne._
> 
> Donc cette étude compare une vie de baleine et une année d'arbre pour savoir lequel des deux absorbe le plus de carbone. J'ai déjà lue des comparaisons plus pertinentes !


J'avoue que c'est ce que je comprends.
C'est changer l'échelle de valeur pour grossir les chiffres et coller à son propos.
Pertinent, je sais pas. Malhonnète, visiblement.


patlek a dit:


> Faut planter des baleines.


Pas sur mon balcon, s'il vous plait.


----------



## Romuald (20 Novembre 2022)

Pis c'est sur qu'il y a plus de baleines que d'arbres. Alors continuons à déforester dans la joie et la bonne humeur


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2022)

*Pourquoi ces moutons ont tourné en rond sans arrêt pendant 12 jours ?*


----------



## patlek (21 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pourquoi ces moutons ont tourné en rond sans arrêt pendant 12 jours ?



y se font iéch, c'est tout.


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Novembre 2022)

160.000 euro le repas

Ca fait cher du gimmick.


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Pourquoi ces moutons ont tourné en rond sans arrêt pendant 12 jours ?*


Question de point de vue : si tu prends les moutons comme référentiel, ils sont fixes et c'est la terre qui tourne.


----------



## peyret (21 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> 160.000 euro le repas
> 
> Ca fait cher du gimmick.


Presque autant que Wauqiez !! https://www.ladepeche.fr/2022/10/27...ute-50-000-euros-supplementaires-10767101.php


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Question de point de vue : si tu prends les moutons comme référentiel, ils sont fixes et c'est la terre qui tourne.


Enfin : en voilà un qui n'est pas bête ! 

Copernic inside  ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2022)

Les chasseurs ... une véritable engeance !!!!!   









						Trois cochons du Petit Domaine d’Epinois abattus par un chasseur : "il ne s’est même pas excusé…"
					

Les trois cochons se trouvaient dans la propriété privée du domaine au moment du drame. Le chasseur maladroit dit les avoir confondus avec des sangliers.




					www.dhnet.be


----------



## loustic (22 Novembre 2022)

Les chats soeurs et frères sont amis.
Les chats seront toujours ennemis des chasseurs.
(!!!???)


----------



## Gwen (22 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les chasseurs ... une véritable engeance !!!!!


Qu’il confonde un cochon avec un sanglier une fois, je peut l’entendre même si je ne l’admet pas. Mais abattre les deux autre à bout portant, là, c’est impossible qu’il ne s’en soit pas rendu compte que ce n’était pas des sangliers. C’est criminel, mais malheureusement, les animaux de compagnie ne sont toujours pas reconnu comme des êtres vivant pourvus d’émotion. C’est triste, très triste.


----------



## patlek (23 Novembre 2022)

Un passager clandestin...


----------



## v1nce29 (23 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Un passager clandestin...



La XRAY s'est transformée en CAT Scan


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Novembre 2022)

500 ans après, une lettre cryptée de Charles Quint enfin déchiffrée ​


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Novembre 2022)

Une enseignante menacée après avoir révélé que le Père Noël...


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une enseignante menacée après avoir révélé que le Père Noël...


Avoir des enfants rend vraiment les gens con par moment.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une enseignante menacée après avoir révélé que le Père Noël...



Chacun est libre de croire ce qu'il veut.
Total soutien envers cette enseignante. 
En espérant que le Père Noël soit sympa avec elle à Noël cette année.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Chacun est libre de croire ce qu'il veut.
> Total soutien envers cette enseignante.


Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'elle ne déborde pas de sens pédagogique, ni d'empathie...

Ce qui, à ce poste, est tout simplement rédhibitoire compte tenu de l'âge des élèves de la classe !


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'elle ne déborde pas de sens pédagogique, ni d'empathie...
> 
> Ce qui, à ce poste, est tout simplement rédhibitoire compte tenu de l'âge des élèves de la classe !



Elle pensait bien faire, et je peux le comprendre.

Mais moi, par chance, je sais depuis toujours que le Père Noël existe, et heureusement !


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une enseignante menacée après avoir révélé que le Père Noël...


À boire et à manger dans tous vous commentaires les amis.
J'étais partisan de ne pas prendre les gosses pour des cons avec cette histoire de Père Noël, d'autant que j'ai été, moi-même, tellement déçu qu'il n'existait pas que je me disais que jamais je ne ferais croire ce genre de fadaises à mes propres enfants.
Puis j'ai été père.
Et j'ai fait comme tout le monde.
Force a été de constater que de croire au bonhomme en rouge (nous ne discuterons pas ici du véritable point d'achoppement concernant le vieux barbu - à savoir que ses fringues rouges ne sont que le résultat d'une opération marketing mené par la plus grosse firme de vente de cola au monde - ce qui me débecte profondément et qui a été ma véritable déception dans cette histoire) mettait beaucoup de magie dans tout ça, sans pour autant rendre mes gosses totalement cons ou crédules.
Il fallait voir l'émerveillement de mes gosses quand ils trouvaient des traces du passage du bonhomme.
J'en était a fournir des images flous (je m'amusais aussi pas mal), tâche rouge dans la nuit, morceau de bonnet,...
Je leur ai toujours dit, en revanche, que tous ceux qu'on voyait dans les magasins n'étaient que des gens déguisés, uniquement là pour représenter le vrai que personne n'avait jamais vu (il faut dire que dans le tas il y en a de sacrés dégueulasses).
Dans ce monde merdique (certains jours je pourrais pleurer de voir à quel point le genre humain est capable de merdiosité), c'est pas trop demandé que d'avoir un peu de magie.

Concernant cette actualité, on peut cependant déplorer la réaction des parents qui insultent l'enseignante. Ma propre éducation ne me porte pas à insulter les gens et tout me porte à penser que c'est là réaction de gens qui en manque (d'éducation).
D'autant que je crois comprendre que l'enseignante n'a pas signifié que le pépère n'existait pas mais plutôt que chacun était libre d'y croire ou pas. Comment elle s'y est pris pour dire ça, je ne sais pas. Manque de pédagogie ? Nous ne saurons pas (l'article est plutôt succinct).

En filigrane, tout ceci pose la question de la manière d'aborder les croyances dans le cercle scolaire.
Sujet, somme toute, casse gueule.
Si l'on veut bien penser que les non-croyants ont droit aussi à autant de considération que les croyants.

Désolé, je vous ai fait un pavé, mais moi (tout comme le Human), j'y crois au Père Noêl. Sinon, comment vous expliquez qu'il y a toujours des cadeaux sous mon sapin ?


----------



## patlek (26 Novembre 2022)

Chacun est libre, mais bon... faut peut etre pas fare durer la plaisanterie trop longtemps:


*7-8 ans*2ème primaireCE1: Cours élémentaires8-9 ans3ème primaireCE2: Cours élémentaires9-10 ans4ème primaireCM1: Cours moyen 1ère année

A 9 / 10 ans, il est peut etre temps d' apprendre que le pere noel n' existe pas.

Faut pas attendre que le gosse ait 18 ans...


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Novembre 2022)

Moi, môme 5 ans, j'avais un doute sur ce bonhomme capable de passer avec sa hotte dans le tuyau de cheminée de 15 cm de diamètre, ça et le traineau à rennes volants, nan mais... Même pas le droit de me pencher par la fenêtre !
Un jour que ma mère était en bas, je suis allé voir dans l'armoire de mes parents et j'ai eu deux chocs !
Le premier, que le Père Noël n'existait effectivement pas.
Le second, que mes parents avaient acheté le circuit 24 que j'avais commandé au PN par une lettre en bonne et due forme.
Mon frère de 3 ans a malheureusement eu droit à ma découverte et j'ai dû attendre deux mois de plus pour mon anniversaire pour recevoir mon circuit 24.
J'ai pleuré pendant ces deux mois...


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2022)

Ah les circuits 24 !!

Pour ma part lorsque nous avons eu notre fils en 1996, mon épouse avait fabriqué un magnifique costume de père noël. le soir je sors discrètement, le gamin devait avoir 3 ans et demi. Il est impatient de voir le père noël.
je reviens discretement, les lumières sont un peu coupées. Le gamin me surprend. il est tout content et je quitte la maison après lui avoir fait un bisou.
Une fois parti, le gamin dit à sa maman : Dis pourquoi il a les chaussons de papa le père noël ?


----------



## Powerdom (26 Novembre 2022)

Un homme de 79 ans se présente aux urgences avec une bouteille de bière dans les fesses
					

Pour enlever cette bouteille de bière, les médecins ont été contraints de réaliser une "chirurgie d'urgence".




					fr.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Novembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Un homme de 79 ans se présente aux urgences avec une bouteille de bière dans les fesses
> 
> 
> Pour enlever cette bouteille de bière, les médecins ont été contraints de réaliser une "chirurgie d'urgence".
> ...



La bouteille de bière, c'est un peu léger...
L'obus d'artillerie témoignait quand même d'une plus grande ambition.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Un homme de 79 ans se présente aux urgences avec une bouteille de bière dans les fesses
> 
> 
> Pour enlever cette bouteille de bière, les médecins ont été contraints de réaliser une "chirurgie d'urgence".
> ...


 ... Mais quelle idée de vouloir rentrer par la sortie ! ...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Faut pas attendre que le gosse ait 18 ans...


Là, il obtient le droit de vote et de croire de nouveau à toute sortes de conneries.


----------



## Gwen (26 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais quelle idée de vouloir rentrer par la sortie ! ...


Moi j’ai déjà essayé de le faire …
mais que au cinéma.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Elle pensait bien faire, et je peux le comprendre.


C'est souvent à partir d'un questionnement de l'enfant que la question est posée (vécu avec les miens).

Je persiste à dire que c'est aux parents de lever éventuellement les doutes, mais en aucun cas à une personne étrangère à la famille !

Cela me rappelle une mairie supprimant une subvention à un aéro-club pour que les enfant cessent de rêver au vol en avion : ben oui, ça pollue !

(Très) sombres crétins !


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Novembre 2022)

Seine-et-Marne : un homme jugé pour avoir violé une chèvre


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Novembre 2022)

Chez Orange actualités, on n'est pas des bœufs


----------



## v1nce29 (28 Novembre 2022)

Jamais aussi bien servi que par soi-même


----------



## v1nce29 (28 Novembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Chacun est libre, mais bon... faut peut etre pas fare durer la plaisanterie trop longtemps:
> 
> 
> *7-8 ans*2ème primaireCE1: Cours élémentaires8-9 ans3ème primaireCE2: Cours élémentaires9-10 ans4ème primaireCM1: Cours moyen 1ère année
> ...


Et les votants ? Tu y penses aux votants ?


----------



## v1nce29 (28 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cela me rappelle une mairie supprimant une subvention à un aéro-club pour que les enfant cessent de rêver au vol en avion : ben oui, ça pollue !
> 
> (Très) sombres crétins !



En même temps, quand le loisir d'une personne emm**** des centaines (milliers ?) d'autres au sol, la question mérite de se poser.


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> En même temps, quand le loisir d'une personne emm**** des centaines (milliers ?) d'autres au sol, la question mérite de se poser.


"En même temps" ! 

Il ne faudrait pas confondre un aérodrome destiné à l'aviation générale, avec CDG...

Que je sache celui de Poitiers ne risque de déranger que la faune locale !


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Novembre 2022)

*Le contrôle obligatoire de l'état des chaudières devra aussi vérifier l'existence d'un thermostat*


----------



## v1nce29 (28 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> "En même temps" !
> 
> Il ne faudrait pas confondre un aérodrome destiné à l'aviation générale, avec CDG...
> 
> Que je sache celui de Poitiers ne risque de déranger que la faune locale !



Désolé mais j'en ai marre des avions de tourisme qui enquille les baptêmes de l'air non-stop tout l'été.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Désolé mais j'en ai marre des avions de tourisme qui enquille les baptêmes de l'air non-stop tout l'été.


Casseur de rêves !   
Perso, je suis un véritable "rat de petits aérodromes" ... ça m'a toujours fait rêver et même à mon âge je suis encore comme un gosse qui s'extasie devant un avion ! 
Mais bon ! Si c'est la seule chose dont tu as marre, ça va encore !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2022)

Sans commentaires !!!   









						”Véhicules incendiés, pierres jetées et autopompes” : les émeutes à Bruxelles après Belgique-Maroc font même la Une du New York Times
					

Les tristes évènements qui se sont déroulés hier soir après la victoire des Lions de l’Atlas contre les Diables rouges ne sont pas passés inaperçus. Au point de traverser l’Océan atlantique.




					www.dhnet.be


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sans commentaires !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourtant, il s'agissait simplement d'un signe de boycott, comme c'est très bien expliqué *ici*.


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sans commentaires !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Des trottinettes incendiées.
Rien à voir avec ce concours de football.
Les Belges nous montrent simplement les gestes à adopter face à ces merdes infectes.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Novembre 2022)

*Corse : des pingouins aperçus sur les côtes*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2022)

_*L’Amaytois disparu depuis mardi a été retrouvé en vie *_​*La zone de police Meuse-Hesbaye confirme, ce matin, que Rudi Coulouse, l’Amaytois qui avait disparu depuis mardi matin, a été retrouvé en vie. *​
_------------------------------------_

Heureusement, il n'était pas anglais ...
Dans le cas contraire, il aurait été "ridiculous"

 

Y'en a vraiment qui cherchent ! 


​


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2022)

*Squats : la navrante histoire de la Fédération française de triathlon*


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2022)

Anne Hidalgo conseille au frère du maire de Kiev... d'investir ... 

Pour info :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Squats : la navrante histoire de la Fédération française de triathlon*


Je suis à chaque fois étonné du manque de moyens légaux à la disposition des personnes qui se sont faites squatter - Certaines personnes attendent des mois, sinon des années pour récupérer *leurs* biens ... incroyable non ?

En plus, et en Belgique, certains squatteurs se la jouent "maître-chanteurs" dans le style : "File moi 5.000 Euros en liquide et je quitte les lieux aujourd'hui" en argumentant sur les difficultés que les proprios rencontreront dans leurs démarches !  

Perso, les seuls squatteurs que je connais ce sont les chats errants ... Mais eux, au moins, ils ne me fichent pas dehors !
Mais comme mon frère dirait : "Ils attendent simplement d'être plus nombreux !" ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (1 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mais eux, au moins, ils ne me fichent pas dehors !
> Mais comme mon frère dirait : "Ils attendent simplement d'être plus nombreux !" ...


Ton frère a bien raison : tant que tu nourris correctement tes bestioles, elles condescendent à supporter ta présence !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2022)

*Petit manuel de survie en cas de coupure de courant*


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Petit manuel de survie en cas de coupure de courant*


J'ai déjà anticipé le cas de figure.
Ça va me coûter un bras à Noël, certes.
Cadeau sous le sapin : 2 vélos d'appartement (pour ma femme, a qui ça fera du bien, et pour ma gamine, a qui je n'épargnerai rien étant donné qu'elle me rend chèvre en ce moment) couplés à un générateur électrique.
Dès que ça pète, les deux meufs à la manœuvre.
Et moi je peux continuer à venir sur le forum.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Dès que ça pète, les deux meufs à la manœuvre.
> Et moi je peux continuer à venir sur le forum.


En voilà une idée qu'elle est bonne ! 

Tu colles des dynamos aux deux engins  : pas de soucis pour tes vacations forumesques !


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Décembre 2022)

Distraction bretonne de saison : *Le Napoléon Express - CAMORS *


----------



## v1nce29 (4 Décembre 2022)

Une voisine (dé)gonflante


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Décembre 2022)

La frite nous tuera !!!!   









						Une course-poursuite surréaliste: après avoir quitté un véhicule pour fuir la police, un des passagers revient pour récupérer ses frites
					

Lors d’une course-poursuite à Anvers, 6 personnes ont été arrêtées, dont un homme portant un bracelet électronique.




					www.dhnet.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Décembre 2022)

Corse : ils jettent des restes humains dans le maquis et finissent...


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2022)

j'adore ce passage : _Quand on connaît l'attachement de mon client aux valeurs de la Corse rurale et au respect dû aux morts_

Quand on connait la corse, une décharge à ciel ouvert où les gens se foutent de tout, de la nature, des lois, pèchent à l'eau de javel, etc et après ils nous font croire qu'ils aiment leur île comme ils disent. Tu parles Charles, Ils vivent au soleil au crochet des impôts que je paye


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2022)

Francky Vincent nommé… chevalier des Arts et des Lettres
					

L’artiste, âgé de 66 ans, fait partie de la promotion d'été 2022 de 450 personnes.




					www.clicanoo.re


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand on connait la corse, une décharge à ciel ouvert où les gens se foutent de tout, de la nature, des lois, pèchent à l'eau de javel, etc et après ils nous font croire qu'ils aiment leur île comme ils disent. Tu parles Charles, Ils vivent au soleil au crochet des impôts que je paye


Heureusement qu'ils ne sont pas tous comme cela, et que cela reste même une minorité


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Heureusement qu'ils ne sont pas tous comme cela, et que cela reste même une minorité


Mais quand on sait qu'une minorité, même très minoritaire, peut pourrir la vie des autres...


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Décembre 2022)

je suis bien d'accord, mais des cons il y en a partout, d'ailleurs si tous les cons du monde volaient, il ferait toujours nuit


----------



## patlek (6 Décembre 2022)

ça devient compliqué les coupes du monde.


----------



## lamainfroide (6 Décembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> je suis bien d'accord, mais des cons il y en a partout, d'ailleurs si tous les cons du monde volaient, il ferait toujours nuit


Frederic Dard.
J'ai du chercher, je ne me souvenais plus qui.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2022)

Francky Vincent nommé chevalier des Arts et des Lettres.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2022)

Je l'ai déjà mis plus haut, on va dire que c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Décembre 2022)

Les réseaux sociaux, c'est rigolo : Que révèlent les «Twitter files», relayés par Elon Musk ?


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Décembre 2022)

Je ne voudrais pas être Belge, mais parfois... Distribution sympathique quand même:
https://www.laprovence.com/actu/en-...ger-les-143-millions-d-euros-de-leuromillions


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Décembre 2022)

*Hautes-Pyrénées : trois hommes arrêtés alors qu'ils chassaient le hérisson *


----------



## Powerdom (9 Décembre 2022)

Sur TF1, il faut toujours qu'ils exagèrent :


----------



## Nouvoul (11 Décembre 2022)

En voilà un qui a tout compris des économies d'énergie !
https://www.laprovence.com/article/...rdinaire-jardin-de-noel-de-la-famille-desanti


----------



## Gwen (11 Décembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> En voilà un qui a tout compris des économies d'énergie !
> https://www.laprovence.com/article/...rdinaire-jardin-de-noel-de-la-famille-desanti


Ben si, c'est tout en LED


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Hautes-Pyrénées : trois hommes arrêtés alors qu'ils chassaient le hérisson *


Ah non mais laisse tomber, j'ai une expérience rien moins qu'affreuse avec des hérissons.
Je suis en vacances chez ma tante vers le lac d'Annecy.
Je sors fumer une clope en pleine nuit.
Je vois deux trucs se déplacer sur la route.
Je m'approche : deux hérissons.
C'est le genre de truc qui m'émerveille.
Je décide de rentrer fissa chercher l'appareil photo pour les montrer aux gosses le lendemain.
J'ai à peine fait 10 mètres que j'entends une bagnole.
Au bruit, je sens le truc pas clair.
J'y suis retourné (sans même passer prendre mon appareil).
Il m'en avait écrasé un, ce connard.
Je préfère croire que c'était un manque de bol, mais punaise, je lui en ai voulu.


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je m'approche : deux hérissons.







(une actu un poil défraîchie, avant l'hibernation les deux jeunes de l'année sont venus s'engraisser dans la gamelle des chats d'extérieur)


lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est le genre de truc qui m'émerveille.


Et moi donc !


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Décembre 2022)

My name is Gustave...

Burundi : un crocodile mangeur d’hommes sème la terreur


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2022)

Du haut de mon 1,87m, je rajouterais que en plus, ils sont plus radins et ils puent plus des pieds


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Décembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Du haut de mon 1,87m, je rajouterais que en plus, ils sont plus radins et ils puent plus des pieds


C'est quoi l'info ?
C'est petit, 1m73, pour un homme ?
Merdalors, ça voudrait dire que la plupart de mes amis sont petits (et psychopathes).


----------



## patlek (12 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> la plupart de mes amis sont petits (et psychopathes).



Ainsi que narcissiques et de machiavéliques


----------



## Berthold (12 Décembre 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Du haut de mon 1,87m, je rajouterais que en plus, ils sont plus radins et ils puent plus des pieds


Mais non, les petits ne puent pas plus des pieds que les grands.

C'est juste qu'ils ont le nez plus près des pieds.


Hem. 

Moi chuis neutre, hein, juste à la bonne taille.


----------



## v1nce29 (12 Décembre 2022)

La taille ça compte finalement




https://france3-regions.francetvinf...s-a-feu-des-gendarmes-de-langres-2672996.html


----------



## Gwen (12 Décembre 2022)

J'espère juste que cette arme finira dans un musée et non détruite comme cela devrait être le cas avec ces collectes.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (12 Décembre 2022)

Mais qu'est-ce qui peut pousser des gens à remettre bénévolement des armes, non déclarées pour la plupart (héritage, etc.), à la Gendarmerie ? Cela m'échappe totalement.
Quand ils trouvent une pièce par terre, ils vont la déposer aux objets trouvés aussi ?


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2022)

Gwen a dit:


> J'espère juste que cette arme finira dans un musée et non détruite comme cela devrait être le cas avec ces collectes.


son propriétaire a pu repartir avec


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2022)

je ne vois pas trop le lien avec un pièce de monnaie trouvée par terre, mais le fait que des armes disparaissent de la circulation est plutôt une bonne nouvelle non ?


----------



## v1nce29 (13 Décembre 2022)

Le doyen de la fac de droit condamné pour ...


----------



## gKatarn (13 Décembre 2022)

v1nce29 a dit:


> La taille ça compte finalement
> Voir la pièce jointe 272563
> 
> https://france3-regions.francetvinf...s-a-feu-des-gendarmes-de-langres-2672996.html



C'est pour les fans de Battlefield One


----------



## LS Zaitsev (13 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne vois pas trop le lien avec un pièce de monnaie trouvée par terre, mais le fait que des armes disparaissent de la circulation est plutôt une bonne nouvelle non ?


Ce n'est pas mon point de vue. Les armes ne sont pas mauvaises intrinsèquement, ce sont certaines personnes qui le sont, ou l'usage qu'elles en font. Je trouve absurde de se débarasser d'une arme, surtout non enregistrée en Préfecture via le formulaire CERFA idoine, et qui de fait ne pourra jamais être confisquée par les services de l'Etat, puis son existence même est ignorée.


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Décembre 2022)

Les Etats-Unis annoncent une percée historique dans la fusion...


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les Etats-Unis annoncent une percée historique dans la fusion...


Relativisons, même si j'admire la prouesse :
_Les scientifiques ont ainsi produit environ 3,15 mégajoules d'énergie, en délivrant à l'origine 2,05 mégajoules via les lasers, selon le communiqué.
Toutefois, 300 mégajoules d'énergie tirée du réseau électrique ont été requis pour activer les lasers -- rendant l'opération globalement encore déficitaire. Mais selon les scientifiques, il sera in fine possible de dépasser ce problème._
.../...
_Rendre cette solution viable à l'échelle industrielle et commerciale prendra ainsi encore "des décennies" (mais moins de cinq)_


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les Etats-Unis annoncent une percée historique dans la fusion...





Romuald a dit:


> Relativisons, même si j'admire la prouesse :
> _Les scientifiques ont ainsi produit environ 3,15 mégajoules d'énergie, en délivrant à l'origine 2,05 mégajoules via les lasers, selon le communiqué.
> Toutefois, 300 mégajoules d'énergie tirée du réseau électrique ont été requis pour activer les lasers -- rendant l'opération globalement encore déficitaire. Mais selon les scientifiques, il sera in fine possible de dépasser ce problème._
> .../...
> _Rendre cette solution viable à l'échelle industrielle et commerciale prendra ainsi encore "des décennies" (mais moins de cinq)_


C'est trés compliqué pour pas grand chose ou c'est moi qui ne comprend rien ?

"... la fusion nucléaire, qui selon ses défenseurs pourrait permettre à l'humanité de rompre sa dépendance aux énergies fossiles..."
Dans le cadre de quoi, exactement ?
Les énergies fossiles servent aussi à déplacer les bagnoles.
L'idée c'est de se trimballer 500 lasers dans le coffre pour tirer sur un dé à coudre et parcourir 10 mètres ?

Tout ça m'échappe.


----------



## aCLR (14 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tout ça m'échappe.


Attends… Je vais éclairer ta lanterne 


lamainfroide a dit:


> "... la fusion nucléaire, qui selon ses défenseurs pourrait permettre à l'humanité de rompre sa dépendance aux énergies fossiles..."


Le minerai nécessaire à la fusion nucléaire n'est pas une énergie fossile !?


----------



## Chris K (14 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est trés compliqué pour pas grand chose ou c'est moi qui ne comprend rien ?



Il me semble qu‘il s’agit d’un expérience réalisée avec une Z-Machine (initialement conçue pour générer de bons gros rayons x, typiquement pour la simulation d’explosions d’ogives nucléaires). Et en effet c’est très compliqué. La machinerie est énorme (ça à la rigueur…) mais chaque tir (depuis plusieurs lasers synchronisés à la nano seconde) détruit la cible visée (qui explose). Faut nettoyer, remplacer des éléments, redémarrer la machine... Ca c’est pour un tir. Il en faudrait plusieurs dans un temps très court pour que ça soit viable pour alimenter quoique se soit. Ca pour le moment on sait pas faire.

C’est utile, ne serait que pour les technologies développées pour faire fonctionner ce truc. Cela permet aussi de tester des matériaux, d’en comprendre le comportement dans des conditions extrêmes (que l’on retrouve dans les étoiles etc…), de tester des théories physiques et.. tenter de faire de la fusion nucléaire rentable.



aCLR a dit:


> Le minerai nécessaire à la fusion nucléaire n'est pas une énergie fossile !?



Bah ça dépend, enfin je crois. Si c’est la Z-Machine dont on parle ici, on a utilisé de … l’hydrogène à un moment (quand même super abondant) et du deutérium.


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Attends… Je vais éclairer ta lanterne
> 
> Le minerai nécessaire à la fusion nucléaire n'est pas une énergie fossile !?


Ce n'est pas forcément un problème : Astrid (réacteur) - Wikipédiahttps://fr.wikipedia.org › wiki › Astrid_(réacteur)


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2022)

L'ADN le plus ancien du monde révèle les secrets d'un ...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2022)

Quand tu ne sais pas que tu as 1,5 millions d'euros en espèce chez toi !









						Soupçons de corruption au Parlement européen : mise en cause, Eva Kaili assure qu'elle ignorait l'existence de l'argent retrouvé chez elle
					

L'avocat de l'ex-vice présidente du Parlement européen estime que "seul son compagnon", l'Italien Francesco Giorgi, peut fournir "des réponses sur l'existence de cet argent".




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce n'est pas forcément un problème : Astrid (réacteur) - Wikipédiahttps://fr.wikipedia.org › wiki › Astrid_(réacteur)


Un moyen de recycler un peu de la merde produite par les centrales nucléaires "classiques" ?
C'est ça qu'il faut comprendre ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Un moyen de recycler un peu de la merde produite par les centrales nucléaires "classiques" ?
> C'est ça qu'il faut comprendre ?


Tu as bien compris : ce que tu appelles de ma "merde", n'est qu'un futur combustible !


----------



## boninmi (14 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu as bien compris : ce que tu appelles de ma "merde", n'est qu'un futur combustible !


Il faut la faire sécher pour qu'elle brûle.


----------



## patlek (14 Décembre 2022)

hhhaaaaannnnnnnnnnn... faut voir.... ça pourrait motiver....


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Décembre 2022)

Vidéo : 224 km/h à la voile...
Sur un lac salé.


----------



## v1nce29 (15 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Quand tu ne sais pas que tu as 1,5 millions d'euros en espèce chez toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est facile de critiquer quand on est pauvre, mais quand ton logement de fonction fait la taille d'un quartier, c'est facile d'y égarer de la "paperasse".


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)

Le plus gros aquarium cylindrique du monde explose


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)

TheBig est repéré :  *Il trafique son compteur d'électricité et ne paye pas sa consommation pendant 18 ans*


----------



## Gwen (16 Décembre 2022)

Squat de tombe. ça te fait une belle jambe quand tu es mort et que tu ne peux repousser ton entrée dans ton dernier domicile 









						Au moment d'enterrer son conjoint, Mireille découvre que la tombe est occupée
					

En août 2022, lors des funérailles de son compagnon, Mireille Benoist a appris que des corps se trouvaient dans les concessions qu'elle avait achetées en 2004, en Indre-et-Loire.




					actu.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (17 Décembre 2022)

*Pikachu et Sacha, c'est fini : Pokémon dit au revoir à ses deux héros emblématiques*


----------



## v1nce29 (18 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Casseur de rêves !
> Perso, je suis un véritable "rat de petits aérodromes" ... ça m'a toujours fait rêver et même à mon âge je suis encore comme un gosse qui s'extasie devant un avion !
> Mais bon ! Si c'est la seule chose dont tu as marre, ça va encore !


Z'avions mal au cœur


----------



## Nouvoul (19 Décembre 2022)

Papy boom !


----------



## lamainfroide (19 Décembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Papy boom !


Pas d'explication, rien, que dalle.
On ne saura jamais comment cet obus a réussi à finir à cet endroit.
Je refuse de penser qu'il était là depuis la 1ère guerre mondiale.


----------



## boninmi (19 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pas d'explication, rien, que dalle.
> On ne saura jamais comment cet obus a réussi à finir à cet endroit.
> Je refuse de penser qu'il était là depuis la 1ère guerre mondiale


Ben, tu as pas tout lu



> Selon Var-Matin, il s'agissait en effet d'un obus de la Première Guerre mondiale qui ne présentait plus aucun danger, sauf visiblement pour des pratiques sexuelles.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2022)

Après un truc pareil, j'imagine retrouver ses enfants, petits enfants, épouse, voisins... 

_je comprends pas il était la sur cette chaise ou je me suis assis en sortant de ma douche_


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Décembre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ben, tu as pas tout lu


Bah c'te honte.
I swear que j'ai tout lu.
Ce qui semble annoncé quelque chose de plus grave.
Je lis mais ne comprends rien.

Que fais-je d'ailleurs à écrire sur ce forum que je n'ai pas l'heur de connaitre ?
Où sont mes goutes ?


----------



## v1nce29 (20 Décembre 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Papy boom !



Attention à la course aux armements !


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2022)

Vroum !


----------



## ScapO (20 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Où sont mes goutes ?


Dans le flacon.... Oui mais où est le flacon ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Dans le flacon.... Oui mais où est le flacon ?


Dans l'obus ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Décembre 2022)

C'est le cadeau de Noël : *Grève le week-end de Noël : la SNCF va rembourser 200% des billets annulés...*


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2022)

Mouais. Ex. pour un ami de mon fils : remboursement à 200% d'un billet à 20€ car TGV annulé --> 40€. Sauf que pour partir fêter Nowel en famille, il a été obligé de racheter un billet à 150€ pour le même trajet. Ce qui fait un jackpot de -110€.


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2022)

Mais pourquoi les gens s'entêtent à prendre le train ? Cela fait plus de 20 ans que je boycott cette mafia et je n'ai pas de soucis pour voyager, bien au contraire.


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Décembre 2022)

Appel catastrophé de ma gamine hier depuis Londres.
Son train de vendredi, en France, est annulé.
Elle va se retrouver coincée avec son amie en arrivant à Paris (elles n'ont que 19 ans, ce sont des enfants - oui, je sais, c'est pas si jeune, mais, bordel, ce sont des bébés).
J'ai passé l'après-midi à chercher des solutions.
Tous les trains annoncés roulant sont complets.
J'ai envisagé un moment de monter en bagnole, mais j'ai des obligations qui me forceraient à faire l'aller-retour dans la foulée. Je suis, en ce moment, trop fatigué pour ça. Manquerait plus que je m'envoie la gueule en l'air et que je tue tout le monde.
Les avions deviennent hors de prix, mais c'est la seule solution.
Je viens de claquer 650 balles.
Les gamines n'ont pas une tune, ça va tout être pour ma poire.
200% de remboursement c'est pas un mauvaise nouvelles, mais ça ne va pas éponger le surcoût.
Je vais bien fermer ma gueule concernant la sncf, je suis bien trop en colère, je pourrais avoir des mots.


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Décembre 2022)

*Enfin tout le monde sait qu'il ne faut pas compter sur la SNCF en décembre. Je ne vois pas comment on peut encore être 'surpris'.*


----------



## patlek (21 Décembre 2022)

Mmmmmrrrrr....
*
Héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhé!!!!*


----------



## v1nce29 (21 Décembre 2022)

Le 'Serpent' libéré


----------



## Powerdom (22 Décembre 2022)

Des cadeaux gratuits. Heureusement encore !


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Décembre 2022)

Réveillon de Noël et alcool : la drôle de mise en garde de la gendarmerie de Charente-Maritime


----------



## aCLR (23 Décembre 2022)

— Alors ?! Je pars de ton G et je pose un O un G un O un L un E et un S, parce qu'ils sont plusieurs ! Ce qui nous fait deux, trois, cinq, six, sept, huit et neuf ; et un petit mot compte triple qui nous fait vingt-sept. Allez ! Marque-moi ça ! 
— Que nenni mon ami ! La prochaine édition du dictionnaire officiel du Scrabble, édité par Mattel, proscrit ces insanités dégradantes envers nos contemporains.
— Bin merde alors !?


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Décembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> — Alors ?! Je pars de ton G et je pose un O un G un O un L un E et un S, parce qu'ils sont plusieurs ! Ce qui nous fait deux, trois, cinq, six, sept, huit et neuf ; et un petit mot compte triple qui nous fait vingt-sept. Allez ! Marque-moi ça !
> — Que nenni mon ami ! La prochaine édition du dictionnaire officiel du Scrabble, édité par Mattel, proscrit ces insanités dégradantes envers nos contemporains.
> — Bin merde alors !?


Alors-là, ça me la coupe.
J'apprends qu'il est officiellement possible (jusqu'à ce que ça cesse) en compétition d'aligner des mots tels que Youpin, Tarlouze, Bamboula ou Chintok.
J'avoue que je suis un joueur sporadique de ce jeu, mais il ne me serait jamais venu à l'esprit de former ces mots et je n'accepterais de personne qu'il le fasse. Pas que ça soit du wokisme chez moi, hein, je conchie ce mouvement.
Et c'est même pas que je banni les mots insultants, parce que je suis parfaitement prêt à accepter Connard ou Salope (ah, la saveur de ces insultes en bouche).
Je me rappelle mon adolescence quand nous nous emmerdions ferme et qu'avec le maigre vocabulaire dont nous disposions, nous faisions des parties à thème. Ici "sexe", là "crade".
On en a posé de la bite et du caca sur le plateau.


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2022)

La dernière fois que j'ai joué au Scrabble, j'ai eu la possibilité de poser FOUFOUNE  

Sinon, l'écologie et l'avenir du monde,  ça n'intéresse les jeunes qu'en dehors de la coupe du monde. Constat amer de ce Bar qui a boycotté l'événement.









						Lyon. Ce bar a perdu 20 000 euros en boycottant la Coupe du monde : "On est dégoûtés"
					

Le bar du Red House, dans le 8e arrondissement de Lyon, avait décidé de boycotter la Coupe du monde 2022. Un mois après, le bilan est loin d'être positif.




					actu.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (23 Décembre 2022)

Ben oui, mais ces cons-là sont allés jusqu'en finale aussi.
On peut bien comprendre que ça devenait intenable de boycotter la chose.
Moi j'ai tenu bon, mais le jour de la finale j'étais en flagrante minorité.
Ma gamine et ma femme étaient clairement décidées à regarder le match.
Je ne me suis pas spécialement assis devant la télé, mais il n'empêche qu'elle était allumée sur le programme.
Il y a belle lurette que ces deux meufs n'en ont rien à foutre de mon avis.


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2022)

Pour moi c’est un cas de divorce. Jamais le foot ne sera allumé sur la TV à la maison.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2022)

De mon côté, je regarde uniquement les matchs des français et des belges ... Ceux des belges dans l'espoir de les voir gagner, et ceux des français dans l'espoir de les voir perdre ! ...   ... 

J'avoue que, depuis longtemps,  j'ai regardé beaucoup plus de matchs avec les français qu'avec les belges ...


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2022)

Hip's ! Bin non finalement...


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Hip's ! Bin non finalement...


En même temps, l'eau de vaisselle en apéro, c'est pas top


----------



## patlek (23 Décembre 2022)

Moi, je n' ai pas regardé un seulmatch de la coupe du monde de foot, ni meme le moindre résumé de match.

Mais ce n' est pas un boycott, c' est juste que ça ne m'interresse absoument pas.


----------



## Nouvoul (23 Décembre 2022)

Il voulait simplement faire des cadeaux, dessert et objet utile


----------



## Powerdom (24 Décembre 2022)

les indemnisations selon les pays

Ils réclament 5 millions de dollars pour une bande annonce trompeuse








						Leur actrice préférée coupée au montage: ils attaquent le studio
					

Deux cinéphiles américains ont été autorisés par la justice à poursuivre un studio hollywoodien à qui ils reprochent une bande-annonce trompeuse. Celle-ci les a incités à louer un film où leur actrice favorite a finalement été coupée au montage.




					www.blick.ch
				




Il touche 61.000 euros après une amputation de son pénis








						Après l'amputation de son pénis à cause d'une erreur médicale, un trentenaire "écœuré" de l'indemnité retenue
					

Atteint d'un cancer de la peau de la verge, diagnostiqué il y a huit ans, un homme d'une trentaine d'années a été finalement amputé totalement du pénis. Le tribunal administratif a retenu des "manquements fautifs" de...




					www.midilibre.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2022)

L'origine belge du jeu "Colin-Maillard" ... ...   ... 









						La minute historique : l'histoire belge sanglante derrière le jeu Colin-maillard
					

Il faut remonter au Moyen-Âge pour que ce jeu, variante du jeu du loup (un chasseur aux yeux bandés, et des chassés...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Gwen (26 Décembre 2022)

7 heures d'avion pour aller de Dublin à .... Dublin 









						Parti de Dublin, l'avion de Ryanair n'est jamais arrivé à l'aéroport de Nantes
					

En dépit de deux tentatives, l'avion de Ryanair parti de Dublin jeudi soir n'a pas pu atterrir à l'aéroport Nantes Atlantique. Explications.




					actu.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Décembre 2022)

*Dès 2023, WhatsApp va devenir indisponible sur 49 téléphones*


----------



## Romuald (28 Décembre 2022)

Un anneau pour les gouverner tous, et dans les ténèbres les lier ?









						Vladimir Poutine rejoue « Le Seigneur des anneaux »
					

Lors de la réunion des dirigeants de la Communauté des Etats indépendants, le président russe a offert huit anneaux à ses hôtes, se réservant le neuvième. Difficile,  de ne pas voir là une référence au « Seigneur des anneaux ».




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Décembre 2022)

*«Je l'ai attrapé par la queue, il a essayé de mordre»*


----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Décembre 2022)

*Passeport et carte d'identité : un nouveau site lancé pour trouver un rendez-vous plus facilement *


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Passeport et carte d'identité : un nouveau site lancé pour trouver un rendez-vous plus facilement *


Mmmh, ouais.
J'ai déposé une demande sur le site du gouvernement pour une CNI, un passeport et un permis de conduire le 27/11.
Concernant la CNI et le passeport, j'aurais bien du mal à me prononcer quant aux délais. Ma voisine travaille à la mairie, je suis passé au service dans la foulée pour valider la demande. Disons, cependant, que les employés de ma mairie sont relativement compréhensifs et essayent de faire passer même les gens sans rendez-vous. J'habite dans une ville de 45.000 habitants, ceci dit pour situer.
Résultat : Passeport reçu le 14/12 et CNI le 17/12.
En revanche, pour le permis c'est entièrement dématérialisé, je n'ai donc bénéficié de l'aide de personne.
Malgré 2 relances précisant que les documents fournis n'étaient pas complets, j'ai reçu mon permis aujourd'hui.
Soit, grosso modo, 30 jours plus tard.
Alors, soit je suis extrêmement chanceux, soit les délais annoncés sur l'article sont malhonnêtes.

Je viens d'aller sur le site cité.
"Aucun créneau disponibles pour un rendez-vous CNI et passeport, dans un rayon de 60 km, entre aujourd'hui et le 30/03"
Très aidant comme solution, ce site, dis donc.


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Décembre 2022)

Pour ce qui me concerne, 4 mois pour une CNI l'année dernière...

Je reconnais que je n'ai pas de voisine !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Pour ce qui me concerne, 4 mois pour une CNI l'année dernière...


 ... On est des privilégiés ... 5 jours pour une carte d'identité et pour un permis de conduire et 15 jours maxi pour un passeport biométrique !


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Décembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... On est des privilégiés ... 5 jours pour une carte d'identité et pour un permis de conduire et 15 jours maxi pour un passeport biométrique !


C'est formidable la capacité que vous avez, vous les belges, à toujours vous faire remarquer.
Cela dit, je te soupçonne, en tant que "le monsieur qui s'occupe de tous les chats de la cité quand les propriétaires sont absents", de bénéficier de tout un tas d'avantage.
Les gens s'écartent pour te laisser la priorité où que tu ailles, hein ?!?


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est formidable la capacité que vous avez, vous les belges, à toujours vous faire remarquer.


T'as pas compris, en Belgique, ils sont 11 590 000 habitants. Alors tout va sept fois plus vite que chez nous...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les gens s'écartent pour te laisser la priorité où que tu ailles, hein ?!?


 ... Ouais ! Dans le quartier on m'appelle Catman !!!! Un super-héro, en quelque sorte !  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2022)

... Faut pas faire ch... Greta ! 









						Le kickboxeur Andrew Tate arrêté grâce à… Greta Thunberg et des pizzas
					

Selon la presse roumaine, l’ancien champion de kickboxing Andrew Tate et son frère ont été arrêtés dans le cadre d’une affaire de traite d’êtres humains.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Janvier 2023)

Une croisière de luxe vire au cauchemar à cause d’un champignon marin


----------



## v1nce29 (2 Janvier 2023)

Un automobiliste tente de partir sans payer après avoir fait son plein d'essence... alors que sa voiture roule au diesel
					

Un automobiliste a essayé de s’enfuir sans payer après avoir fait le plein d’essence dans une station-service samedi après-midi à Breda, aux Pays-Bas. Mais sa voiture roulait... au diesel.




					www.ladepeche.fr


----------



## v1nce29 (4 Janvier 2023)

Surprise, ils voyageaient à 23 dans une voiture prévue pour 7
					

Le véhicule Seat Alhambra qui transportait les membres d'une "famille élargie" se rendant de la Pologne à la capitale suisse, Berne, a été arrêté lundi matin, selon un communiqué des autorités allemandes.  "Vingt-trois personnes sont sorties de la voiture", décrit la police.   Les passagers, dont




					www.nicematin.com
				




Comment allier l'économie des transports en commun et la flexibilité du véhicule individuel.


----------



## v1nce29 (4 Janvier 2023)

La ville de Pantin se rebaptise Pantine en 2023, au nom de l’égalité entre les femmes et les hommes
					

Le maire de Pantin (Seine-Saint-Denis) a annoncé que sa commune allait changer de nom cette année, de manière symbolique. « Nous rajouterons un E […] pour qu’il y ait une prise de conscience sur cette égalité entre les femmes et les hommes, qui n’est pas encore parfaite », selon Bertrand Kern.




					www.ouest-france.fr
				





Que dire ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2023)

v1nce29 a dit:


> La ville de Pantin se rebaptise Pantine en 2023, au nom de l’égalité entre les femmes et les hommes
> 
> 
> Le maire de Pantin (Seine-Saint-Denis) a annoncé que sa commune allait changer de nom cette année, de manière symbolique. « Nous rajouterons un E […] pour qu’il y ait une prise de conscience sur cette égalité entre les femmes et les hommes, qui n’est pas encore parfaite », selon Bertrand Kern.
> ...


La Baule les Pins étudie attentivement la question...


----------



## v1nce29 (4 Janvier 2023)

Mâcon aussi ?


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Janvier 2023)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Surprise, ils voyageaient à 23 dans une voiture prévue pour 7
> 
> 
> Le véhicule Seat Alhambra qui transportait les membres d'une "famille élargie" se rendant de la Pologne à la capitale suisse, Berne, a été arrêté lundi matin, selon un communiqué des autorités allemandes.  "Vingt-trois personnes sont sorties de la voiture", décrit la police.   Les passagers, dont
> ...


Totalement insensé.
D'autant qu'avec un tel poids les amortisseurs ne servent plus à rien.
Tenue de route nulle.
Cercueil roulant.


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2023)

v1nce29 a dit:


> La ville de Pantin se rebaptise Pantine en 2023, au nom de l’égalité entre les femmes et les hommes
> 
> 
> Le maire de Pantin (Seine-Saint-Denis) a annoncé que sa commune allait changer de nom cette année, de manière symbolique. « Nous rajouterons un E […] pour qu’il y ait une prise de conscience sur cette égalité entre les femmes et les hommes, qui n’est pas encore parfaite », selon Bertrand Kern.
> ...


Et pourquoi pas : LE ville de PantinE


----------



## v1nce29 (4 Janvier 2023)

loustic a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas : LE ville de PantinE


iel vil⸱le du⸱de⸱la Pantin⸱e

Je ne suis pas très sûr pour vil⸱le. Ca un petit côté méprisant pour ceux qui n'habitent "qu'un" village. Il faudrait un terme plus neutre, plus inclusif moins connoté "lutte de classes" dans son aspect socio-économique. 
"Peuplement" ça fait un peu insulte aux Peuples Premiers (loué soit leur Nom)
Colonie ça ne va pas non plus.
Habitat ?


----------



## v1nce29 (4 Janvier 2023)

lamainfroide a dit:


> D'autant qu'avec un tel poids les amortisseurs ne servent plus à rien.



Encore une économie potentielle à suggérer à cet admirable père de famille. 
Remarque l'article ne dit pas s'il n'avait pas déjà procédé à cette suppression.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Janvier 2023)

v1nce29 a dit:


> Mâcon aussi ?




Pour Bordeaux, ce serait bien aussi.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Janvier 2023)

États-Unis : un bagagiste meurt aspiré par le réacteur d’un avion


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Janvier 2023)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> États-Unis : un bagagiste meurt aspiré par le réacteur d’un avion


Mais bordel de merde, pourquoi continuent-ils à employer des termes tels que "mortellement blessé" ?
Un instant je me suis dit "ah ben non, ça va, il n'est que blessé".
Oui, je sais, je souffre peut-être d'une incompréhension manifeste de la langue.
N'empêche, il faudrait proscrire ce genre de formule.
Nan mais.


----------



## loustic (4 Janvier 2023)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Mais bordel de merde, pourquoi continuent-ils à employer des termes tels que "mortellement blessé" ?
> Un instant je me suis dit "ah ben non, ça va, il n'est que blessé".
> Oui, je sais, je souffre peut-être d'une incompréhension manifeste de la langue.
> N'empêche, il faudrait proscrire ce genre de formule.
> Nan mais.


Mortellement blessé / mort sur le coup ? Nuances pas toujours nécessaires...


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Janvier 2023)

Japon : à Tokyo, un thon rouge vendu 257 000 euros aux enchères


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Janvier 2023)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Japon : à Tokyo, un thon rouge vendu 257 000 euros aux enchères


Après recherches sur le web, j'apprends que le thon rouge de Méditerranée sort à 28€/kg en moyenne.
Je ne suis pas sûr de savoir quoi faire de cette info, tant l'écart de prix est considérable.
Petite anecdote, avant la suite du message :
Je me souviens de mon oncle qui racontait, tout fier, à qui voulait (ou pas) l'entendre qu'il avait pêché un thon.
J'étais gamin, franchement ignorant et un peu con.
Je lui ai dit que pour un seul poisson il n'y avait pas de quoi se la raconter.
"Tu crois que c'est gros comme une sardine ?" m'a t-il répondu.
"Ben non, c'est beaucoup plus gros. Le mien faisait 80 kg, presque 3 fois ton poids".
J'ai compris ce jour-là que c'était un gros poisson.
Et aujourd'hui j'apprends que les thons rouges peuvent atteindre des 600 kg pour 3 mètres, qu'ils sont considérés comme des super prédateurs capables de se déplacer à 100 km/h en pointe.
Mais bordel, c'est quoi ces engins ?


----------



## Romuald (5 Janvier 2023)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr de savoir quoi faire de cette info, tant l'écart de prix est considérable.


C'est un peu un marronier cette info. Ca revient quasi tous les ans, au japon le thon rouge est LE poisson top moumoute pour les sushis-sashimis. Ca doit être un must la-bas d'aller se taper la cloche dans le resto qui les propose à un prix apple™


----------



## v1nce29 (5 Janvier 2023)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Japon : à Tokyo, un thon rouge vendu 257 000 euros aux enchères



Il est pas cher cette année ! Il fallait profiter de l'aubaine !









						Thon vendu à 2,7 millions d’euros : les raisons d’une enchère record
					

Depuis plusieurs années, des spécimens de thon rouge s’arrachent à prix d’or pour alimenter des restaurants de sushis.




					www.leparisien.fr
				




Bon à ce prix là, tu achètes moins le "poisson" que le prestige et la publicité qui entoure la vente du premier thon de l'année.
C'est comme acheter la Pièce du Président aux ventes des Hospices de Beaunes.
Contrairement à la France, le produit de la vente ne semble pas aller à une oeuvre de charité (du moins je n'ai pas trouvé de traces après des recherches rapides)

PS: j'ai édité ce commentaire, le prix initialement indiqué (1,38 millions) ayant été battu


----------



## patlek (5 Janvier 2023)

Et le dernier thon qui sera peché, le der des der... il atteindra 10 millions d' euros.


----------



## v1nce29 (5 Janvier 2023)

patlek a dit:


> Et le dernier thon qui sera peché, le der des der... il atteindra 10 millions d' euros.


Ca s'améliore pour le thon. Au moins en Méditerranée et Atlantique "Nord"Est


----------



## TimeCapsule (Samedi à 10:52)

*Le retour d'une comète 50 000 ans après son dernier passage *


----------



## Berthold (Lundi à 17:11)

Un enfant sensible au contexte éducatif.


----------



## TimeCapsule (Mardi à 08:57)

Grand nettoyage : *L'écosystème de l'île Amsterdam bientôt libéré des animaux introduits *

Faudrait pas que le Bigounet aille traîner ses basques sur cette île accompagné de ses bestioles favorites !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (Mardi à 09:57)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Faudrait pas que le Bigounet aille traîner ses basques sur cette île accompagné de ses bestioles favorites !


Si on pouvait éradiquer certains humains, ce serait un grand pas en avant dans ce monde en perdition !


----------



## lamainfroide (Mardi à 10:12)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Si on pouvait éradiquer certains humains, ce serait un grand pas en avant dans ce monde en perdition !


Y parait qu'on n'a pas le droit d'éradiquer un humain, de manière générale.
Et c'est tant mieux.
Moi j'ai une liste de certains que j'aimerais voir disparaitre, mais je suis prêt à parier que je suis aussi sur une liste.


----------



## TimeCapsule (Mardi à 14:03)

Avis à la population : *Les procrastinateurs sont plus susceptibles d’être en mauvaise santé *


----------



## papadben (Mercredi à 15:27)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Avis à la population : *Les procrastinateurs sont plus susceptibles d’être en mauvaise santé *


Je le lirai plus tard...


----------



## Powerdom (Mercredi à 15:31)

C'est ce qui s'appelle manger à tous les rateliers









						Joachim Son-Forget ne sera finalement pas membre de l'UDC yverdonnoise
					

L'ancien député des Français de Suisse Joachim Son-Forget ne sera finalement pas membre de l'UDC d'Yverdon-les-Bains (VD). Le comité de la section locale a décidé mardi soir de ne pas donner suite à sa demande d'adhésion.




					www.blick.ch


----------



## TimeCapsule (Mercredi à 17:53)

papadben a dit:


> Je le lirai plus tard...


Tu ferais bien d'aller consulter au plus vite !


----------



## boninmi (Mercredi à 18:28)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu ferais bien d'aller consulter au plus vite !


Il ira l'an prochain.


----------

